# The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!



## Prof Gallows

Due to some confusion in Ask the Staff we're making a thread dedicated to site related questions. This would involve things like signature guidelines, shop restocks, future updates, or any *TBT* related questions.


*Useful Links:*​

Frequently Asked Questions
Guides on signature rules
Guide to TBT Bells and how to use them



And the purpose of this thread is to ask questions about the site. Staff or members can answer these questions *if they know they answer* to it. Leave any silly or personal questions in Ask the Staff


----------



## Caius

When will they stop oppressing our people, Gallows?


----------



## gnoixaim

When will the July birthstone be released??????????

_I'm just kidding, please don't ban me._


----------



## Waluigi

This thread is a brilliant idea.

When can tbt have a button that shouts jake quotes (not srsly)


----------



## Heisenberg

Now what will people post about in the regular HQ forum?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hi there.  Still having an issue with not receiving TBT bells when I am posting.  I don't usually post in the Basement or in the introduction section.  I just made a post in the VTP for a villager adoption and received no bells for it.  Is is something I have done with my settings?  Thank you.

I think there is just a bit of a delay right now.  I know I made some posts on the 26 and 27 and never received bells for them.  They didn't even show up in my log for earning or spending bells.


----------



## March1392

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hi there.  Still having an issue with not receiving TBT bells when I am posting.  I don't usually post in the Basement or in the introduction section.  I just made a post in the VTP for a villager adoption and received no bells for it.  Is is something I have done with my settings?  Thank you.
> 
> I think there is just a bit of a delay right now.  I know I made some posts on the 26 and 27 and never received bells for them.  They didn't even show up in my log for earning or spending bells.



Who needs bells when you can have hugs. <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

So the ask the staff thread is now solely for random unrelated tbt questions?


----------



## Prof Gallows

LoveMcQueen said:


> So the ask the staff thread is now solely for random unrelated tbt questions?



Ask the Staff is now about the staff. Any questions regarding the site belong in here.


----------



## Blu Rose

Okay, when was The Bell Tree Forums started?

Sometime in 2004? Which month, to be specific?


----------



## Jeremy

Blu Rose said:


> Okay, when was The Bell Tree Forums started?
> 
> Sometime in 2004? Which month, to be specific?



November 2004 (see my join date) is when I made the forum, but it didn't open until December.  This has led to disagreements over when TBT's birthday is.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Hi, I know that advertising for other forums is not allowed generally on the forums but is it allowed over PM? I just got an advert PM from a new user with no posts for another forum, the thing is I have had PMs from other members of the same forum but this time it is one of their admins... I won't post the forum name, but after looking into their forum they apparently encourage advertising on other forums through PMs, etc. So, is there anything I can do about this or should I just delete it and carry on with my life?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Colour Bandit said:


> Hi, I know that advertising for other forums is not allowed generally on the forums but is it allowed over PM? I just got an advert PM from a new user with no posts for another forum, the thing is I have had PMs from other members of the same forum but this time it is one of their admins... I won't post the forum name, but after looking into their forum they apparently encourage advertising on other forums through PMs, etc. So, is there anything I can do about this or should I just delete it and carry on with my life?



Sounds familiar. Yes, that'd be against our rules. Advertising is only allowed in signatures. Posts, threads, and private/visitor messages aren't allowed.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Prof Gallows said:


> Sounds familiar. Yes, that'd be against our rules. Advertising is only allowed in signatures. Posts, threads, and private/visitor messages aren't allowed.


Okay, thank you! I'll report the PM then.


----------



## Capella

Is it true you have to be over 13 to go on irc


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pom said:


> Is it true you have to be over 13 to go on irc



Really you're supposed to be over 13 to even use the forum. But I don't believe there's an age limit imposed on the IRC.


----------



## Kaboombo

How do I delete PMs? I'm fairly new and I don't know how to...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaboombo said:


> How do I delete PMs? I'm fairly new and I don't know how to...



Click the little white boxes on the right of the message and they will have a check mark. When you've checked all of the messages you want deleted there is a button on the bottom of your inbox that says "Selected Messages". It will have a "Delete selected messages" option.


----------



## Goldenapple

Can you guys add apples or goldenapples to the collectibles? Doing just apples is fine with me.


----------



## oath2order

Goldenapple said:


> Can you guys add apples or goldenapples to the collectibles? Doing just apples is fine with me.



Apples actually are a hinted at upcoming collectible.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100451-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-1-2013


----------



## Aesthetic

oath2order said:


> Apples actually are a hinted at upcoming collectible.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100451-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-1-2013



will the apples be here this year or


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

What does configuring your items do?


----------



## Alice

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> What does configuring your items do?



If they have any settings you can configure, it will allow you to configure it.

IE configuring your user title with user title colour change.

Standard collectibles don't have any settings, though.


----------



## FireNinja1

Just curious: Why do we not earn TBT Bells for posting on the TBT Marketplace?

I have my ways of knowledge.


----------



## ryan88

FireNinja1 said:


> Just curious: Why do we not earn TBT Bells for posting on the TBT Marketplace?
> 
> I have my ways of knowledge.


I think we do!


----------



## FireNinja1

ryan88 said:


> I think we do!



I don't think so.


----------



## ryan88

are we doing a TBT fair this year?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Alice said:


> If they have any settings you can configure, it will allow you to configure it.
> 
> IE configuring your user title with user title colour change.
> 
> Standard collectibles don't have any settings, though.



Ah thanks. That explains why I didn't know; I only have item collectibles.


----------



## Capella

nvm


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

What forums do we not earn tbt in?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

What do the backgrounds on collectibles mean?


----------



## Prof Gallows

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> What forums do we not earn tbt in?



Just the basement. Every other forum has a bell income, though the percentages vary.



PaperLuigi3 said:


> What do the backgrounds on collectibles mean?



Nothing?


----------



## UltimateGamers03

I've been wondering for a while but how do you become a member or a senior member if your still a junior member


----------



## ryan88

Post more


----------



## Clara Oswald

ryan88 said:


> Post more



To elaborate I think if you post 200 posts then you become a member, for a senior member is either 600 or 650, I may be wrong though


----------



## Aesthetic

can you get banned for spamming asking for a friend


----------



## ryan88

Netflix said:


> can you get banned for spamming asking for a friend



I'm pretty sure you can spam in the basement


----------



## Prof Gallows

ryan88 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can spam in the basement



The basement is for games, not spamming.

The reason people spam is because it doesn't add to your post or bell count. It's still against the rules.


----------



## ryan88

I been playing games there a lot!


----------



## Capella

how do i report someone that didnt make any posts
someone from lake valor


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Capella said:


> how do i report someone that didnt make any posts
> someone from lake valor



If they've sent PMs you could report those, otherwise I guess just PM the Mods a link to the profile along with why you're PMing them.


----------



## ryan88

do you report if someone made a second account? If so, i have proof!


----------



## Shirohibiki

ryan88 said:


> do you report if someone made a second account? If so, i have proof!



yes, you do.

also, are birthstones retiring after december? dying for january but i think i heard that we arent getting them anymore after this year.


----------



## Flop

Shirohibiki said:


> yes, you do.
> 
> also, are birthstones retiring after december? dying for january but i think i heard that we arent getting them anymore after this year.




No, they're repeating this year.


----------



## Bird

What happens if there are bugs found on this site? No, not the creepy-crawly bugs, the technical bugs. How do we report them?


----------



## ryan88

how do you request sticky?


----------



## Kaiaa

Bird said:


> What happens if there are bugs found on this site? No, not the creepy-crawly bugs, the technical bugs. How do we report them?


You can let us know about them in this thread so we can take a quick look and see what the problem is 



ryan88 said:


> how do you request sticky?



Report the first post in the thread you wish to be stickied with your request and the staff will discuss whether or not to sticky. Remember it it only a request and a thread may not be stickied.


----------



## ryan88

Thanks!


----------



## Mercedes

Can we please have a thread in the basement for posting info for our instagrams?


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Can we please have a thread in the basement for posting info for our instagrams?



No, but you may post your info in your signature if you wish or PM your friends the info. If you choose to put the info in your signature just be sure to follow the signature rules


----------



## Shirohibiki

Flop said:


> No, they're repeating this year.



oh, happy day! thank you for the info!


----------



## Caius

ryan88 said:


> how do you request sticky?



Report the post. We'll decide if it's stick-worthy or not. 



Bird said:


> What happens if there are bugs found on this site? No, not the creepy-crawly bugs, the technical bugs. How do we report them?



Just shoot an *admin* a pm. Justin is at disney right now, so I'd leave him be.



Shirohibiki said:


> yes, you do.
> 
> also, are birthstones retiring after december? dying for january but i think i heard that we arent getting them anymore after this year.



No idea about any kind of shop items. Mods don't handle them.



ryan88 said:


> do you report if someone made a second account? If so, i have proof!



Pm proof to a mod, or report said proof.



Tom said:


> If they've sent PMs you could report those, otherwise I guess just PM the Mods a link to the profile along with why you're PMing them.



This, basically.


And I realized Kaiaa responded to half of them I did. 

Thanks Kaiaa. Thanks a lot >:|


----------



## Bird

Oh okay. Cause I got two bugs actually. I had three, but I forgot the third one.



Spoiler: Bug Number 1









See the red box? Whenever I press any buttons, it twitches by opening a new popup box (for font, font size, font color, list, link, email, image, video); even in Advanced, it actually does it again. Say I press the bold button, it makes another "* [-/B]" (Added the - to stop from bolding.*


*



Spoiler: Bug Number 2



I like to subscribe to some threads so I can keep track of; my threads, cycling threads, art threads, etc. I put them in different categories/folders so my subscription list won't be messy. Some subscriptions from different folders goes to the "Subscription" folder whenever I post AFTER the thread has been subscribed to their specific folders. I have two threads in that folder because I don't feel like it. The occurrence is random.







EDIT: If you want, I can show a video on bug 1, I don't know about bug 2, since its random...*


----------



## Alice

Don't bother him, or he'll draw you as a disney character from hell.

whoops! lel wrong thread, oh my gosh.


----------



## Bird

Alice said:


> Don't bother him, or he'll draw you as a disney character from hell.
> 
> How has everyone on the staff been feeling lately?



Haha, Kaiaa told me to post my bugs here so they could check...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

What is with people saying that text options such as colors don't work on mobile?  I post a lot from my ipad and I can use them just fine.


----------



## ryan88

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> What is with people saying that text options such as colors don't work on mobile?  I post a lot from my ipad and I can use them just fine.



i'm pretty sure i-pad works but a phone doesn't!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Color options will work regardless of what you are using if you type out the code for it.

[color=blue]So if you type out the code it will still work.[/color]
So if you type out the code it will still work.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yeah that's what I thought. I guess people just don't know the codes. The buttons that put in the codes automatically work for me. Maybe those are what don't work for others.


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Oh okay. Cause I got two bugs actually. I had three, but I forgot the third one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bug Number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the red box? Whenever I press any buttons, it twitches by opening a new popup box (for font, font size, font color, list, link, email, image, video); even in Advanced, it actually does it again. Say I press the bold button, it makes another "* [-/B]" (Added the - to stop from bolding.*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bug Number 2
> 
> 
> 
> I like to subscribe to some threads so I can keep track of; my threads, cycling threads, art threads, etc. I put them in different categories/folders so my subscription list won't be messy. Some subscriptions from different folders goes to the "Subscription" folder whenever I post AFTER the thread has been subscribed to their specific folders. I have two threads in that folder because I don't feel like it. The occurrence is random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If you want, I can show a video on bug 1, I don't know about bug 2, since its random...*


*

Sounds like a plugin messing up on your end.*


----------



## Bird

Cent said:


> Sounds like a plugin messing up on your end.



Hm, all extensions on my Chrome have been disabled. Maybe its my browser...?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Hm, all extensions on my Chrome have been disabled. Maybe its my browser...?



It may be. I've never seen anyone else have that issue.


----------



## Bird

Yup. All of my browsers are doing the same thing.
EDIT: Browsers I have are: Chrome, Internet Explorer 9, and Firefox


----------



## Caius

I hate to say it, but it's your computer.


----------



## Bird

Let it be so, but it never does this to other forums before...


----------



## ryan88

i accadently entered a invalid color for the user title color change! I never got the color change! Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Cam1

How do you make the drop down boxes (ex: Major thanks to, Spoilers, etc)?


----------



## Capella

PokeCam420 said:


> How do you make the drop down boxes (ex: Major thanks to, Spoilers, etc)?





		HTML:
	

 [spoiler=insert your title here] insert text here [/spoiler]


----------



## Cam1

Thank you!


----------



## Cam1

Another question: How do I get the link to Molly and Rocco's Sprites?
http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54834680651/new-leaf-villagers-ducks
http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54835844246/new-leaf-villagers-hippos


----------



## Kaiaa

PokeCam420 said:


> Another question: How do I get the link to Molly and Rocco's Sprites?
> http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54834680651/new-leaf-villagers-ducks
> http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54835844246/new-leaf-villagers-hippos



If you right click and "view image" you should be taken to it's specific link, however, the sprites are individual pictures so you can save them to your desktop too if you wish.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

How does the site determine active members? If they've logged in in the past month or so?


----------



## Qwerty111

When I posted a picture of myself in the "What do you look like thread" it got removed because I was "too young"
I checked the rules page and the OP of that particular thread and found nothing. I know i'm a little young for this website, but uh WHY DID THIS HAPPEN.

I know that the post is quite self-explainatary but I looked through the rules and couldn't  find anything to back it up, so I was wondering what was up.



Spoiler: The post






Qwerty111 said:


> *EDIT:* User too young. Please make sure you're above 13 years of age before posting your picture.



Jas0n edited it btw


----------



## ryan88

Qwerty111 said:


> When I posted a picture of myself in the "What do you look like thread" it got removed because I was "too young"
> I checked the rules page and the OP of that particular thread and found nothing. I know i'm a little young for this website, but uh WHY DID THIS HAPPEN.
> 
> I know that the post is quite self-explainatary but I looked through the rules and couldn't  find anything to back it up, so I was wondering what was up.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The post
> 
> 
> 
> Jas0n edited it btw


you have too be 13 years or older really to even be on TBT!


----------



## Flop

ryan88 said:


> you have too be 13 years or older really to even be on TBT!



No. Only to post pictures that disclose your privacy as a child.  You can be any age  as a member. This _is_ a site for Animal Crossing players, so we shouldn't limit access to it because of age. The image policy is just to protect the privacy of children.


----------



## Qwerty111

Flop said:


> No. Only to post pictures that disclose your privacy as a child.  You can be any age  as a member. This _is_ a site for Animal Crossing players, so we shouldn't limit access to it because of age. The image policy is just to protect the privacy of children.



the image policy should be added to the main rules, but that definantly clears everything up, thanks flop


----------



## Oblivia

ryan88 said:


> you have too be 13 years or older really to even be on TBT!



Children under the age of 13 are allowed to use the site, so long as no personal information is being collected.  The mods are definitely doing the right thing by removing photos, as posting them could compromise the site.

You can find out more by clicking here.


----------



## Bird

Bug 1 was fixed when I was on Safari, guess it's my new browser then... WENT BACK TO CHROME BECAUSE SAFARI IS ACTING WEIRD NOW.


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> Yes, please don't post in the picture thread if you're under 13. We don't go out of our way to police the thread, but if we know someone is under 13 and we see a picture in there, we'll usually delete it.



Is our policy.


----------



## leiladesu

Sporge27 said:


> *Asking a question on how to do something on the forum?
> 
> You may want to take a look at the FAQ thread first!*​
> Feel free to ask the staff any questions here.



I was quick-to-judge on a review for a friend and made it negative.

I selected host as the heading

I now cannot delete the message, but she deleted her negative one for mine as "visitor"

PLEASE HELP I FEEL SO DANG BAD


-PM me the answer, I probably won't see it on this thread #busyallthetime !


----------



## Kaiaa

leiladesu said:


> I was quick-to-judge on a review for a friend and made it negative.
> 
> I selected host as the heading
> 
> I now cannot delete the message, but she deleted her negative one for mine as "visitor"
> 
> PLEASE HELP I FEEL SO DANG BAD



It's best to notify a staff member but you are also able to edit the rating! Go to the rating and click the little thing that looks like a hammer to edit the rating


----------



## Locket

OK, I am having trouble with the User Title Color Change, the FAQ didn't help at all


----------



## Prof Gallows

Star Fire said:


> OK, I am having trouble with the User Title Color Change, the FAQ didn't help at all



What's wrong?


----------



## Bird

I fixed bug 1 by uninstalling Chrome... weird. Though bug 2 still persists, its occurrence is random/rare, only when I post something on that thread and it moves the subscription from "a folder" to the "subscription" folder.


----------



## Locket

Prof Gallows said:


> What's wrong?



it did a weird code thing and it was black, not another color


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I'm having trouble with the user title color change, myself.. I put in hex code #7647a2 - and it previewed as it's supposed to - but when I hit save, nothing changed.  My title is still black.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Star Fire said:


> it did a weird code thing and it was black, not another color



You're going to have to explain what you did since I can't really go off of much with that.




Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm having trouble with the user title color change, myself.. I put in hex code #7647a2 - and it previewed as it's supposed to - but when I hit save, nothing changed.  My title is still black.



I tested it and it seems to be working for me. I thought maybe the star symbol might have messed with it but it worked when I did it. Not really sure what went wrong for you. If the color change is still in your inventory and you can still configure it then it just didn't register that you used it. If it isn't configurable then I honestly have no clue.


----------



## Prof Gallows

@Star Fire


Oops I actually was reminded what the problem is.


If you edit your profile, at all, after you change your title color it will run the parser again and messes with the coding.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Prof Gallows said:


> You're going to have to explain what you did since I can't really go off of much with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it and it seems to be working for me. I thought maybe the star symbol might have messed with it but it worked when I did it. Not really sure what went wrong for you. If the color change is still in your inventory and you can still configure it then it just didn't register that you used it. If it isn't configurable then I honestly have no clue.


Nope. Can't configure it at all.  The only explanation I can come up with, is that maybe, somehow, before I hit save, the code was erased and it went back to the default.

EDIT: my TBT bells seem to be acting a little weird, too.. On the forums, it says that I have 293 bells - but on my profile and in the shop, it says I have 176.

EDIT: Hahaha, derp.. I shouldn't read when barely conscious. Ignore the bit about the bells. I was reading my posts like an idiot.


----------



## Locket

Is there a way to get collectables back after _*accidently*_ discarded (oops)


----------



## Caius

Star Fire said:


> Is there a way to get collectables back after _*accidently*_ discarded (oops)



Not that I'm aware.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Can the admins receive PM's from normal users? I tried to send Justin a link to this:
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/limited-edition-frozen-ps4-revealed-for-japan/1100-6421049/
because I thought he'd like it, but it doesn't show up in my sent mail box.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Might be better to just send it in a visitor message.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Prof Gallows said:


> Might be better to just send it in a visitor message.



I would, but that's disabled (to me) on his profile. Is there any way to send it, or should I just leave it alone?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I would, but that's disabled (to me) on his profile. Is there any way to send it, or should I just leave it alone?



Sounds like he has VM and PM set to private. So you won't be able to send him either from the sounds of it. So I'd just leave it alone.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Has there been anymore discussion about taking off the limit of 1 time gifting of the birthstones?


----------



## Justin

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I would, but that's disabled (to me) on his profile. Is there any way to send it, or should I just leave it alone?



I got your PM actually, thanks. 

My VMs are blocked to only friends, but anyone can PM me.


----------



## Qvaric_Storyteller

How do I create a spoiler file to limit the amount of space that my posts take up in a thread?


----------



## Caius

HTML:
	

[spoiler=text][/spoiler]


That should do it.


----------



## tsantsa

When will the next shop restock come in ?


----------



## Caius

E m m a said:


> When will the next shop restock come in ?



Read the FAQ.


----------



## ryan88

If you have invisibilty, do you still show in top ten posters?


----------



## Chris

ryan88 said:


> If you have invisibilty, do you still show in top ten posters?



Yes, you would still show up in the rankings despite being invisible.


----------



## JellofishXD

Theres a glitch is says I have insufficient funds for the ruby birthstone but I have enough?


----------



## Alice

JellofishXD said:


> Theres a glitch is says I have insufficient funds for the ruby birthstone but I have enough?



You need more than the price of the item. As I'm sure you've already figured out.


----------



## Gandalf

The bell counter you can see usually rounds decimals so you just need that one extra bell to be safe. At least that is how I've found it to work.. always wondered about it.


----------



## baconhwang

How do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## Mercedes

I think you should make a a going away fourm inside TBT... since we have a welcome thread..


----------



## Yui Z

Luckypinch said:


> I think you should make a a going away fourm inside TBT... since we have a welcome thread..



Wouldn't that encourage more people to want to leave? That's not really the aims of TBT after all.


----------



## Mercedes

Yui Z said:


> Wouldn't that encourage more people to want to leave? That's not really the aims of TBT after all.



No it would be like going in active, we need it tbh


----------



## Kaiaa

baconhwang said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?


Scroll to the top and click "Thread Tools" and click "Subscribe to this thread"




Luckypinch said:


> I think you should make a a going away fourm inside TBT... since we have a welcome thread..



We do not plan to ever have a going away forum. If someone plans to leave it is best that they inform their friends through PM and/or put a note in their signature that they are leaving. Then they can log out and return whenever they feel like it


----------



## Alice

baconhwang said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?



You can subscribe to a thread, with this button under "thread tools":








Luckypinch said:


> No it would be like going in active, we need it tbh



We don't need it at all. Just use your blog tree, it's there for a reason. You could also leave a message in your sig or about me.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Are people allowed to post villager threads in the TBT marketplace or should it be in the trading plaza?


----------



## ryan88

Uxie said:


> Are people allowed to post villager threads in the TBT marketplace or should it be in the trading plaza?



Post in the Tbt marketplace if your selling for Tbt!


----------



## Clara Oswald

ryan88 said:


> Post in the Tbt marketplace if your selling for Tbt!



But people post in the villager trading plaza selling villagers for TBT


----------



## Kaiaa

Uxie said:


> Are people allowed to post villager threads in the TBT marketplace or should it be in the trading plaza?



You are more than welcome to post villager auctions and/or sales in the TBT Marketplace as long as they are for TBT bells! Villager giveaways and Cycling threads should always go in the plaza, however. Also, as with the VTP, Looking for/Buying threads for villagers are not allowed in TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Kaiaa said:


> You are more than welcome to post villager auctions and/or sales in the TBT Marketplace as long as they are for TBT bells! Villager giveaways and Cycling threads should always go in the plaza, however. Also, as with the VTP, Looking for/Buying threads for villagers are not allowed in TBT Marketplace.



Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Capella

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?52235-piderf
how does this account of 6k tbt yet no posts???


----------



## broadwaythecat

how do you access irc via mobile? (iPod touch, to be exact)


----------



## f11

Capella said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?52235-piderf
> how does this account of 6k tbt yet no posts???


Maybe some of their posts were deleted...


----------



## ryan88

C r y s t a l said:


> Maybe some of their posts were deleted...



well maybe he was a spammer? spammer' posts would be deleted but TBT never get taken!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Or the bells were gifted to him for some reason.


----------



## Caius

Thanks for bringing it up. It's been taken care of.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Curious: What's the minimum amount of time it takes for your post not to merge if nobody else posts on the thread?


----------



## ryan88

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Curious: What's the minimum amount of time it takes for your post not to merge if nobody else posts on the thread?



30 min!


----------



## Swiftstream

my irc doesn't work :'(
Every time i try to join it says
"Cannot join Channel"

Does this mean i was banned or something


----------



## mortimae

I was wondering, is it an offense to make a false bid and inflate the price on a villager being auctioned off? I thought I saw someone do this for a top-tier villager (possibly out of dislike for that particular villager, or just as a joke), but I'm not a hundred percent sure, and don't have any real proof that this was their intention. However, I had seen a previous post by that user stating her dislike of that villager.


----------



## Justin

Swiftstream said:


> my irc doesn't work :'(
> Every time i try to join it says
> "Cannot join Channel"
> 
> Does this mean i was banned or something



Not sure, we need your hostname. If you can come on the IRC in the next 20 minutes, I can check. What username are you using?


----------



## Capella

Can staff so people with invisible mode on?


----------



## Kaiaa

Capella said:


> Can staff so people with invisible mode on?



I've never tried to sew someone on invisible but I can see them at least


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> I've never tried to sew someone on invisible but I can see them at least



Brb crying


----------



## Caius

First time for everything, Kaiaa


----------



## Bird

Is it possible to arrange the collectibles?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Is it possible to arrange the collectibles?



Nope.


----------



## Kaiaa

Cent said:


> First time for everything, Kaiaa



Now selling: Invisimod plushies! Our most famous moderators sewn! Userplushies are soon to come!


----------



## Bird

Cent said:


> Nope.



Welp. All my hopes and dreams are dead.

EDIT: Make that a possible feature next time.


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Welp. All my hopes and dreams are dead.
> 
> EDIT: Make that a possible feature next time.



It's being looked into.



Kaiaa said:


> Now selling: Invisimod plushies! Our most famous moderators sewn! Userplushies are soon to come!



Dude, want. Does yours come with detachable legs?


----------



## Kaiaa

Cent said:


> It's being looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, want. Does yours come with detachable legs?



I can make it work.


----------



## Capella

oops I meant see sorry ;-;


----------



## Swiftstream

Justin said:


> Not sure, we need your hostname. If you can come on the IRC in the next 20 minutes, I can check. What username are you using?



Gah I didn't see this 
i'm using swiftstream


----------



## mortimae

mortimae said:


> I was wondering, is it an offense to make a false bid and inflate the price on a villager being auctioned off? I thought I saw someone do this for a top-tier villager (possibly out of dislike for that particular villager, or just as a joke), but I'm not a hundred percent sure, and don't have any real proof that this was their intention. However, I had seen a previous post by that user stating her dislike of that villager.


Am I asking this in the wrong place? ^^;

Not trying to blacklist or anything, I'd just like to know since it doesn't seem very fair to other users genuinely seeking the villager. In this particular case I saw the only other bidder paying an extra few mil in order to make the final bid and win the villager. But again, it's an assumption and I don't have any solid proof.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Is there a way to cycle icons much like you can cycle your signatures?

I know signavatar has a setting for it, but can it be done on this thread.​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> Is there a way to cycle icons much like you can cycle your signatures?
> 
> I know signavatar has a setting for it, but can it be done on this thread.​



 Nope.



mortimae said:


> Am I asking this in the wrong place? ^^;
> 
> Not trying to blacklist or anything, I'd just like to know since it doesn't seem very fair to other users genuinely seeking the villager. In this particular case I saw the only other bidder paying an extra few mil in order to make the final bid and win the villager. But again, it's an assumption and I don't have any solid proof.



I'm not an AC authority here, or i'd give you an answerr.


----------



## Lio Fotia

mortimae said:


> Am I asking this in the wrong place? ^^;
> 
> Not trying to blacklist or anything, I'd just like to know since it doesn't seem very fair to other users genuinely seeking the villager. In this particular case I saw the only other bidder paying an extra few mil in order to make the final bid and win the villager. But again, it's an assumption and I don't have any solid proof.



I'm going to go ahead an answer this because I am a cycler and I have dealt with bidding in the past, if I am out of line please let me know

Honestly, it is up to the OP in the end if they want to accept a bid or not. If they don't know the history of said bidder they will probably just accept it however going to inform them in any way is consider blacklisting. There is really nothing that can be done, and if the winning bidder was willing to shell out the extra bells there is really no harm or foul. You can in the future decide not to take bids from any bidder, there is no black and white rule that you have to accept a bidder or an adopter.

Personally, I don't sell my villagers, but I know people who do. I would say just leave it alone and if you don't wish to deal with that person in the future in your own posts, politely decline.

Le shrug.

Best advice I can give,
sorry if I was out of line.​


----------



## mortimae

C a l l a w a y said:


> I'm going to go ahead an answer this because I am a cycler and I have dealt with bidding in the past, if I am out of line please let me know
> 
> Honestly, it is up to the OP in the end if they want to accept a bid or not. If they don't know the history of said bidder they will probably just accept it however going to inform them in any way is consider blacklisting. There is really nothing that can be done, and if the winning bidder was willing to shell out the extra bells there is really no harm or foul. You can in the future decide not to take bids from any bidder, there is no black and white rule that you have to accept a bidder or an adopter.
> 
> Personally, I don't sell my villagers, but I know people who do. I would say just leave it alone and if you don't wish to deal with that person in the future in your own posts, politely decline.
> 
> Le shrug.
> 
> Best advice I can give,
> sorry if I was out of line.​


Okay, thanks for the input.  I wasn't participating in the auction but it's the first time I've seen something like that; just seemed kind of iffy to me.

Edit: Looks like it's just as well I didn't do anything about it; seems I misinterpreted the user's sarcasm and she was really interested in the villager after all. xD; My bad.


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> I'm going to go ahead an answer this because I am a cycler and I have dealt with bidding in the past, if I am out of line please let me know
> 
> Honestly, it is up to the OP in the end if they want to accept a bid or not. If they don't know the history of said bidder they will probably just accept it however going to inform them in any way is consider blacklisting. There is really nothing that can be done, and if the winning bidder was willing to shell out the extra bells there is really no harm or foul. You can in the future decide not to take bids from any bidder, there is no black and white rule that you have to accept a bidder or an adopter.
> 
> Personally, I don't sell my villagers, but I know people who do. I would say just leave it alone and if you don't wish to deal with that person in the future in your own posts, politely decline.
> 
> Le shrug.
> 
> Best advice I can give,
> sorry if I was out of line.​



Nope. You're good. Thanks.


----------



## xarazura

I was wondering if the site's daily bank interest ever increases from 0.1%?


----------



## Lio Fotia

xarazura said:


> I was wondering if the site's daily bank interest ever increases from 0.1%?



This will happen when pigs learn to fly.

lol

I need to stop answering these I just--​


----------



## ryan88

is it true you can't open spoilers on mobile? I opened spoilers on mobile but people say you can't.


----------



## Lio Fotia

ryan88 said:


> is it true you can't open spoilers on mobile? I opened spoilers on mobile but people say you can't.



If you have done it yourself then why are you asking? You can.​


----------



## Caius

Might depend on the mobile platform and coding for the internet app. Some stuff like that is strange.


----------



## mortimae

Is there a limit to the number of positive wifi ratings you can have? I just received a rating but it didn't seem to tip me over to 200. =o


----------



## Caius

mortimae said:


> Is there a limit to the number of positive wifi ratings you can have? I just received a rating but it didn't seem to tip me over to 200. =o



Not that I'm aware of. I'll ask Jeremy.


----------



## mortimae

Cent said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I'll ask Jeremy.


Thanks


----------



## Yui Z

mortimae said:


> Is there a limit to the number of positive wifi ratings you can have? I just received a rating but it didn't seem to tip me over to 200. =o



It might be because someone who left you feedback before gave you feedback again. The same thing happened to me a while back. You have 288 when I look at your profile anyway.


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> It might be because someone who left you feedback before gave you feedback again. You have 288 when I look at your profile anyway.



I didn't even check (mod of the year here guys). That makes sense, sorry.


----------



## mortimae

Yui Z said:


> It might be because someone who left you feedback before gave you feedback again. The same thing happened to me a while back. You have 288 when I look at your profile anyway.


Ohh ok, thanks for letting me know. I was looking at the number directly under my avatar and wondering why it wouldn't budge, but two more people just left me ratings (one of whom had already rated me before) and it only went up by one, so that makes sense. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cent said:


> I didn't even check (mod of the year here guys). That makes sense, sorry.


That's ok! Thanks for trying to check with Jeremy. =)


----------



## Clara Oswald

I would like to use a site such as gaiatools to randomly cycle through avatars, will I need to purchase the avatar animation?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Uxie said:


> I would like to use a site such as gaiatools to randomly cycle through avatars, will I need to purchase the avatar animation?



EDIT: You cannot have cycling avatars. I already asked.

I read signatures sorry.​


----------



## Taycat

I want to draw art for people to get my catalog filled...where would I put a thread like that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Taycat said:


> I want to draw art for people to get my catalog filled...where would I put a thread like that?



The Museum presumably. Maybe Retail but that kind of thing seems better suited for the Museum.


----------



## BungoTheElf

If you make a group you can change the title afterwards right? O:


----------



## Kaiaa

lynn105 said:


> If you make a group you can change the title afterwards right? O:



Yes you can


----------



## f11

I have a question about the group collectible. Was it restocked during the last shop restock? I noticed that some users have it.


----------



## Caius

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Capella

C r y s t a l said:


> I have a question about the group collectible. Was it restocked during the last shop restock? I noticed that some users have it.



Uhh 3 were restocked I'm not sure if it was during the last one though


----------



## Zura

Wrong thread!


----------



## ryan88

C r y s t a l said:


> I have a question about the group collectible. Was it restocked during the last shop restock? I noticed that some users have it.


It was never sold out. The bob church group was the last in stock so now it's sold out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do you get the + after your username?


----------



## Taycat

ryan88 said:


> It was never sold out. The bob church group was the last in stock so now it's sold out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do you get the + after your username?



What do you mean plus?
Like...
Taycat (online symbol) +
or
Taycat+ (online symbol)

Or do you mean at the bottom of a page?  Like the online people?  If I remember correctly, if there's a +, they have you added as a friend.


----------



## ryan88

Taycat said:


> What do you mean plus?
> Like...
> Taycat (online symbol) +
> or
> Taycat+ (online symbol)
> 
> Or do you mean at the bottom of a page?  Like the online people?  If I remember correctly, if there's a +, they have you added as a friend.



Yeah at the bottom I see a + but every time I see a + it was my friends! Thanks!


----------



## ryan88

Why do you get no bells in the TBT marketplace?


----------



## Locket

My usertitle is doing the "span" style, and I have seen people not have that, how do i delete the "span style"?


----------



## Capella

Star Fire said:


> My usertitle is doing the "span" style, and I have seen people not have that, how do i delete the "span style"?



go to setting hit change user title and delete it from there


----------



## Cress

lynn105 said:


> If you make a group you can change the title afterwards right? O:



(Sorry, not answering your question, but it already was.) How do you make your signature like that? Where you have a small spoiler on the right?


----------



## BellGreen

PuffleKirby21 said:


> (Sorry, not answering your question, but it already was.) How do you make your signature like that? Where you have a small spoiler on the right?



She used a table. In Kaiaa's Signature Guide (found on this board, stickied), there's a basic template for having one thing on the left and one on the right.


----------



## Cress

BellBringerGreen said:


> She used a table. In Kaiaa's Signature Guide (found on this board, stickied), there's a basic template for having one thing on the left and one on the right.



Thank you!


----------



## Locket

Capella said:


> go to setting hit change user title and delete it from there



But I want a color without the span Like PuffleFirby21's.


----------



## Bowie

Will we ever be able to display more than 10 collectibles? Once I am in possession of all birthstone collectibles, I would like to be able to display all those I have. I believe this subject has been brought up before, but I am unaware of any conclusion.


----------



## Justin

Bowie said:


> Will we ever be able to display more than 10 collectibles? Once I am in possession of all birthstone collectibles, I would like to be able to display all those I have. I believe this subject has been brought up before, but I am unaware of any conclusion.



Sorry, can't promise anything at this time. It's not out of question, but it's not anything we want to promise either. In due time, we hope to have some solution.


----------



## Bowie

Merlin said:


> Sorry, can't promise anything at this time. It's not out of question, but it's not anything we want to promise either. In due time, we hope to have some solution.



Thank you.


----------



## Flop

I'm going to laugh so hard if a new user takes one of the Staff Wizard's names.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if a new user takes one of the Staff Wizard's names.



They can't take our old names, they're put on reserve. 

These names go into reserve too when we switch back.


----------



## Flop

Rincewind said:


> They can't take our old names, they're put on reserve.
> 
> These names go into reserve too when we switch back.



Wow, I wish my name could be put on reserve. That's the whole reason I haven't changed it.


----------



## Wobblegong

Not sure where to put this since it's a question about the player community/culture and not entirely the game or the forum, but:

What does it mean when someone asks for "dreamie proof"? For example, a cycling thread in the Villager Trading Plaza might specify that they want dreamie proof before they'll sell/give away a really popular villager.

[EDIT] to reply: Oh, ok, so proof that they're one of your dream villagers. That wasn't what I'd guessed at all and makes much more sense. Thanks Capella!


----------



## Capella

Wobblegong said:


> Not sure where to put this since it's a question about the player community/culture and not entirely the game or the forum, but:
> 
> What does it mean when someone asks for "dreamie proof"? For example, a cycling thread in the Villager Trading Plaza might specify that they want dreamie proof before they'll sell/give away a really popular villager.



Dreamie proof means having proof that you want said villager
Say if you want Marshal, you have to show proof you're looking for him, the most acceptable kind of proof is a picture of him somewhere in your sig saying that you're looking for him
That make sese?


----------



## Locket

If you have an email on here, that you joined on, can another person join using the same email?


----------



## Jeremy

Star Fire said:


> If you have an email on here, that you joined on, can another person join using the same email?



No


----------



## Flop

Star Fire said:


> If you have an email on here, that you joined on, can another person join using the same email?



I highly doubt it. And why would you want to do that?  Having your own private email is for security purposes, not for just handing out for random people to use.

Oh


----------



## acnlMadeleine

what does lurking mean on cycling threads?


----------



## Capella

acnlMadeleine said:


> what does lurking mean on cycling threads?



Lurking means they're looking for a villager


----------



## K a y K a y

I have a question...
How do you make a link just a word, such as "wishlist" ? Does this make sense?
Someone told me to use link[./url] like you do with spoilers, but it doesn't work with URL's. Is that even correct?


----------



## Justin

It's the other way around from what you suggested.

[url=link]text[/url]


----------



## K a y K a y

Merlin said:


> It's the other way around from what you suggested.
> 
> [url=link]text[/url]



Thank you!! <3 ^.^


----------



## PaperLuigi3

What does the ABD mean when it says all of my bells are "protected from theft?"


----------



## oath2order

PaperLuigi3 said:


> What does the ABD mean when it says all of my bells are "protected from theft?"



There is a feature to steal bells but its diabled


----------



## PaperLuigi3

oath2order said:


> There is a feature to steal bells but its diabled



CAN I ACTIVATE IT PLEASE?


----------



## oath2order

Only Merlin and Saruman can.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

how do you post an image under a spoiler?? or make a spoiler drop box thing for that matter..


----------



## ryan88

Spoiler: Title








- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaSylveon said:


> how do you post an image under a spoiler?? or make a spoiler drop box thing for that matter..


 here you go!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

ryan88 said:


> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57597
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> here you go!



thank youu!


----------



## Locket

I am still confused, I just want the color like this, and not the span style.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Star Fire said:


> I am still confused, I just want the color like this, and not the span style.



As I've said in this thread already; If you edit your profile AFTER putting a color in your usertitle it will break the coding in the color and make the span show up. If you don't want it to happen don't edit your profile.


----------



## Yui Z

If the coding breaks up for me, then I just reset my user title by re-entering the text. It fixes itself that way.


----------



## Maruchan

*Hi there:* I have a question regarding tbt bells earned via posting. 

Started a (villager giveaway) thread in VTP last night, at 10:51pm.
But when I looked at my currency transaction log, there's no record or bells for it. 
I noticed that my other (closed) threads have some bells for them, just not this current one.
Did I do something wrong there, or because there's no reply = no bells earned?
Thanks for your help! ^^


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Out of curiosity, how many page hits does all of TBT get each month?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Maruchan said:


> *Hi there:* I have a question regarding tbt bells earned via posting.
> 
> Started a (villager giveaway) thread in VTP last night, at 10:51pm.
> But when I looked at my currency transaction log, there's no record or bells for it.
> I noticed that my other (closed) threads have some bells for them, just not this current one.
> Did I do something wrong there, or because there's no reply = no bells earned?
> Thanks for your help! ^^



You only get bells for your own posts. The amount of bells depends on the length of the post.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Maruchan said:


> *Hi there:* I have a question regarding tbt bells earned via posting.
> 
> Started a (villager giveaway) thread in VTP last night, at 10:51pm.
> But when I looked at my currency transaction log, there's no record or bells for it.
> I noticed that my other (closed) threads have some bells for them, just not this current one.
> Did I do something wrong there, or because there's no reply = no bells earned?
> Thanks for your help! ^^




I am noticing this problem alot.  I made six posts yesterday yet when I look at my bell earnings I only got bells for 3 posts and the other 3 are not even recorded.  They were either in the Villager trading plaza, Re-tail and the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Chris

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am noticing this problem alot.  I made six posts yesterday yet when I look at my bell earnings I only got bells for 3 posts and the other 3 are not even recorded.  They were either in the Villager trading plaza, Re-tail and the tbt marketplace.



You don't get bells for posts in the Marketplace.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh I thought it was just the information board and the basement like it says in the FAQ section.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I took a look and 2 of the posts that I didn't receive bells for were in retail and the villager trading plaza.  Does it delete the record of the post if you close the thread.  Both of those threads I ended up closing.


----------



## Waluigi

I disabled my sig by removing all the text. i added some important stuff and now i want to re enable it

but i cannot find the button and even after adding text the signature isnt under any posts


----------



## Caius

Waluigi said:


> I disabled my sig by removing all the text. i added some important stuff and now i want to re enable it
> 
> but i cannot find the button and even after adding text the signature isnt under any posts



Your signature is working. There's usually a checkbox under "quick reply" that says "Show your Signature"


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I feel this is a safe, close knit community. I just looked through the rules and couldn't find anything so here goes.
Is it against the rules to start a self harm support thread? There would be strict warnings about no details etc and that I do not promote it. There's threads about sex and sexuality so I thought I'd bring the question here. I'm in recovery and thought it would be nice to speak to others who understand.


----------



## Victor S Court

Would making a new thread that was the same idea as an older thread, but older thread wasn't updated for a few years and isn't sticky be okay?


----------



## Kaiaa

Victor S Court said:


> Would making a new thread that was the same idea as an older thread, but older thread wasn't updated for a few years and isn't sticky be okay?



Yeah it should be fine.


----------



## WonderK

When is TBT's 10th year anniversary?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

WonderK said:


> When is TBT's 10th year anniversary?



I think that was last year, I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Justin

This fall.

(we're still conflicted on the official date, there's like three of them lol)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd consider the day Jer joined to be the anniversary of this version of the site, unless you want to count the old one.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Kippla said:


> I'd consider the day Jer joined to be the anniversary of this version of the site, unless you want to count the old one.



Let's celebrate all three, just to be safe. You can never get _too_ tanked.


----------



## WonderK

Justin said:


> This fall.
> 
> (we're still conflicted on the official date, there's like three of them lol)



Ah, I see. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Sorry if this was asked before, but how do you upload animated signatures?


----------



## Caius

ADanishMuffin said:


> Sorry if this was asked before, but how do you upload animated signatures?



You upload them to an image host like photobucket or imgur, use the image code inside of image tags (You can find out how in the FAQ) and use it in your signature code.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Yeah, what I meant was, when I tried to upload a GIF, it said I couldn't upload animated signatures. How do I do it? I have checked the FAQ, and it did not say anything about animated signatures (or at least I didn't see anything about it).


----------



## Caius

I told you, you have to upload to an outside website.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

It is, it's on this website
http://i.imgur.com/qsKdRLB.gif
When I upload it, it says that I can't upload animated images. It's a gif.


----------



## Caius

...You already did upload it. You put it in image tags and then put it in your signature code.









		HTML:
	

[img]http://i.imgur.com/qsKdRLB.gif[/img]


----------



## ADanishMuffin

oh... I was using the upload signature photo thing at the bottom... Sorry for being so oblivious!


----------



## Caius

ADanishMuffin said:


> oh... I was using the upload signature photo thing at the bottom... Sorry for being so oblivious!



It's fine. Make sure your *entire signature* including text is less that 250px tall. It's showing up as 294 for me.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Oh, I'll remove the text.


----------



## ryan88

BREAKING NEWS! A cherry restock happened at midnight!


----------



## Gregriii

How I can put text into the spoiler thing (Wht says spoiler)

And, how I can return to get 100% wi-fi rating? D:


----------



## Lio Fotia

ryan88 said:


> BREAKING NEWS! A cherry restock happened at midnight!



This board needs to be used for questions about the site. 

Restocks are announced with Bell Tree Direct, not here.​


----------



## Capella

Gregriii said:


> How I can put text into the spoiler thing (Wht says spoiler)
> 
> And, how I can return to get 100% wi-fi rating? D:





		HTML:
	

 [spoiler= Put it here] then put things you want here [/spoiler]

And I'm pretty sure you cannot return to 100%


----------



## Lio Fotia

Gregriii said:


> How I can put text into the spoiler thing (Wht says spoiler)
> 
> And, how I can return to get 100% wi-fi rating? D:



[s*poiler= "text here"][/spoiler]

No star

As for 100% wifi rating, get good ratings in the future. Over time they cycle out.​


----------



## Gregriii

Okay! Thanks to both!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just a heads up guys, if you can make BB code examples without using spaces or extra characters by using noparse

[color=Blue]Blah blah example blah blah[/color]
Blah blah example blah blah


----------



## Lassy

Prof Gallows said:


> Just a heads up guys, if you can make BB code examples without using spaces or extra characters by using noparse
> 
> [color=Blue]Blah blah example blah blah[/color]
> Blah blah example blah blah



Wow I never knew that! Thanks gallows, I just learned something new today ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Will there ever be a larger mailbox added? Hoarders like me have problems letting go/emptying their super gold mailboxes out. )8


----------



## Gandalf

Shirohibiki said:


> Will there ever be a larger mailbox added? Hoarders like me have problems letting go/emptying their super gold mailboxes out. )8



Nothing planned that I'm aware of. You can just download all the mail from your inbox and save it outside TBT if you want to keep it and free up some space. The option is there under the Selected Messages tab.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Are the staff ever planning to have random theme parties? If you did and you all changed your names to match the theme, we would understand it this time around.


----------



## Ashtot

Kippla said:


> I'd consider the day Jer joined to be the anniversary of this version of the site, unless you want to count the old one.



HOW DARE YOU! ZETABOARDS WILL FOREVER LIVE IN OUR HEARTS!


----------



## Cam1

Nevermind, heh


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gandalf said:


> Nothing planned that I'm aware of. You can just download all the mail from your inbox and save it outside TBT if you want to keep it and free up some space. The option is there under the Selected Messages tab.



Ahh, didn't know that, thank you!
(oh no why did you teach me to hoard MORE)


----------



## Pandaholic

Sorry if this was already asked or if this sounds stupid, but why is that tree on the logo from this forum just a normal tree and not a bell tree? :s


----------



## mattyboo1

Pandaholic said:


> Sorry if this was already asked or if this sounds stupid, but why is that tree on the logo from this forum just a normal tree and not a bell tree? :s


lol I never thought of that. it would be totally fitting if they made it a bell tree


----------



## Prof Gallows

It is a bell tree, you guys just never see the bells grow on it because we constantly shake them off.


----------



## Caius

I'm fairly sure we had a real bell tree up there before.


----------



## mattyboo1

Prof Gallows said:


> It is a bell tree, you guys just never see the bells grow on it because we constantly shake them off.



maybe thats the tree that supplies all of the TBT bells


----------



## f11

I know it's against to sell thinks for real money but are we allowed to sell eshop credit for TBT bells?


----------



## Flop

C r y s t a l said:


> I know it's against to sell thinks for real money but are we allowed to sell eshop credit for TBT bells?



No, that is a form of real world currency. That's the same as selling a gift card.


----------



## f11

Flop said:


> No, that is a form of real world currency. That's the same as selling a gift card.


 Really?


----------



## Flop

C r y s t a l said:


> Really?



You could sell a game you bought with it, but yes,  it's against the rules to sell any form of real-world currency, which includes credit.


----------



## AnnaCerise

Soo are the birthstones gonna be a yearly thing? As in will there be a birthstone available every month, or was it just this year? I joined in June so I haven't been around to see


----------



## Big Forum User

Have the new staff members been announced yet? Have they been promoted?


----------



## Yui Z

Big Forum User said:


> Have the new staff members been announced yet? Have they been promoted?



Yes, they were announced a week ago.  Tina and Gandalf are the new mods.


----------



## AnnaCerise

AnnaCerise said:


> Soo are the birthstones gonna be a yearly thing? As in will there be a birthstone available every month, or was it just this year? I joined in June so I haven't been around to see


----------



## Thunder

AnnaCerise said:


> Soo are the birthstones gonna be a yearly thing? As in will there be a birthstone available every month, or was it just this year? I joined in June so I haven't been around to see





Justin said:


> *Yes, we will be recycling the birthstones again starting this September.* No, the design will not be changing. They were modelled after the Animal Crossing: New Leaf gems.
> 
> Look forward to new collectibles this fall.



^^


----------



## Capella

how come my signature only shows up in certain places??


----------



## Clara Oswald

When it's your birthday do you get some kind of gift or something? Maybe when the birthstones have finished their second cycle you could get your birthstone as a gift


----------



## Capella

Uxie said:


> When it's your birthday do you get some kind of gift or something? Maybe when the birthstones have finished their second cycle you could get your birthstone as a gift



you get tbt bells


----------



## Clara Oswald

Capella said:


> you get tbt bells



Ooo cool only 32 days til my birthday, now I'm excited


----------



## Thunder

Capella said:


> how come my signature only shows up in certain places??



Are you sure the "Show your signature" tab is checked?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Capella said:


> you get tbt bells


How much? Its my birthday soon as well haha.


----------



## Yui Z

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How much? Its my birthday soon as well haha.



You get 100 TBT bells on your birthday.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yui Z said:


> You get 100 TBT bells on your birthday.


Thanks~


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> You get 100 TBT bells on your birthday.



You get 100+your age.


----------



## f11

Someone gave me a positive wifi-rating for a collectible trade we did, I know you're not  supposed to get ratings for that, so is their a way it can be removed?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

C r y s t a l said:


> Someone gave me a positive wifi-rating for a collectible trade we did, I know you're not  supposed to get ratings for that, so is their a way it can be removed?



Didn't that change with one of the recent updates? They overhauled the Marketplace rules or something, so now the ratings also apply to the Bell Tree Marketplace?


----------



## f11

Tom said:


> Didn't that change with one of the recent updates? They overhauled the Marketplace rules or something, so now the ratings also apply to the Bell Tree Marketplace?


oh, Thanks! wow I didnt know that thanks


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> You get 100+your age.



So, TBT thinks I'm 0. Nice to know. 

I only got 100 on my birthday, but then I forgot to set my age on show.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> So, TBT thinks I'm 0. Nice to know.
> 
> I only got 100 on my birthday, but then I forgot to set my age on show.



Yeah if your birth year isn't set it won't give you the extra bells, just the 100.


----------



## Peril

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah if your birth year isn't set it won't give you the extra bells, just the 100.



What if someone changes their birth year to an older date; like 7/30/44 or lower, right before their birthday?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Peril said:


> What if someone changes their birth year to an older date; like 7/30/44 or lower, right before their birthday?



It only goes to 99. After that it will only give you the default 100.


Also you won't get *any* bells if you change it right before your birthday. There is a timer set into it so you can't cheat your way into getting bells. I don't remember how long the timer is exactly but I think it's like a week or something.


----------



## Peril

Prof Gallows said:


> It only goes to 99. After that it will only give you the default 100.
> 
> 
> Also you won't get *any* bells if you change it right before your birthday. There is a timer set into it so you can't cheat your way into getting bells. I don't remember how long the timer is exactly but I think it's like a week or something.



Okay, just wondering thats all.


----------



## f11

How do you see who's posted the most in a thread?


----------



## oath2order

C r y s t a l said:


> How do you see who's posted the most in a thread?





		Code:
	

http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=THREAD ID


Replace the words "THREAD ID" with the thread ID found in the URL. For this thread it'd be 197382.



		Code:
	

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?197382-Information-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!


http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=197382


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Prof Gallows said:


> You get 100+your age.


Thank you.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I got the pm for the birthday bells but I didn't get any bells? O:

Is it auto added to the abd? I'm pretty sure I had the same amount before I got the pm though


----------



## Prof Gallows

lynn105 said:


> I got the pm for the birthday bells but I didn't get any bells? O:
> 
> Is it auto added to the abd? I'm pretty sure I had the same amount before I got the pm though



Probably lag.


----------



## ryan88

The TBT marketplace doesn't get you TBT right?


----------



## VioletPrincess

I was just going to ask this. I never get any bells when posting in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Thunder

Nope, the marketplace doesn't give bells (rather ironic).


----------



## tinytaylor

Can someone explain bell tree direct and how it correlates with the restocks? I remember hearing about it a while ago but I can't recall mayne


----------



## ryan88

tinytaylor said:


> Can someone explain bell tree direct and how it correlates with the restocks? I remember hearing about it a while ago but I can't recall mayne



They come with big restocks. But really? This is a big restock


----------



## tinytaylor

ryan88 said:


> They come with big restocks. But really? This is a big restock



So what is bell tree direct?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tinytaylor said:


> So what is bell tree direct?


Its kinda like Nintendo directs, usually happens because there's a lot of site news. For example the last one focused on mod applications coming, the peach collectible and some rule changes.


----------



## f11

If I offered buyout on an auction and the person selling it edits the buyout, is that against the rules?


----------



## Prof Gallows

C r y s t a l said:


> If I offered buyout on an auction and the person selling it edits the buyout, is that against the rules?



If they edited it after you posted saying you would take the previous buyout then yeah, I'd say it is against the rules.


----------



## f11

Prof Gallows said:


> If they edited it after you posted saying you would take the previous buyout then yeah, I'd say it is against the rules.


ok thanks. And if they do should I report the thread?


----------



## Capella

halp it says 1 unread visitor messages when I read it


Spoiler: spoiler











I'm reloading the page but it keeps showing up


----------



## tinytaylor

Tom said:


> Its kinda like Nintendo directs, usually happens because there's a lot of site news. For example the last one focused on mod applications coming, the peach collectible and some rule changes.



ok ty tom mayne


----------



## Gandalf

Capella said:


> halp it says 1 unread visitor messages when I read it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reloading the page but it keeps showing up



Yeah I think this was a pretty common bug a little while back. Try deleting some of your latest visitor messages and it should go away.


----------



## f11

How do you make purchasable content?


----------



## oath2order

help

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?212868-Unofficial-SS3-Mafia


----------



## ryan88

C r y s t a l said:


> How do you make purchasable content?



i'm asking that too. i saw jeniffer do it.


----------



## oath2order

never mind jer ffixed it


----------



## Prof Gallows

C r y s t a l said:


> How do you make purchasable content?










We really don't like people using it but there is a way to do it. I'd recommend just not using it at all.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> We really don't like people using it but there is a way to do it. I'd recommend just not using it at all.




I AMOST CLICKED IT.


----------



## ryan88

Prof Gallows said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> We really don't like people using it but there is a way to do it. I'd recommend just not using it at all.


How do you do it? And before I click on that, does it really take 5 k TBT. Also the TBT goes to your account right?


----------



## Caius

ryan88 said:


> How do you do it? And before I click on that, does it really take 5 k TBT?



Yes.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> 
> We really don't like people using it but there is a way to do it. I'd recommend just not using it at all.



Going to take this moment to note that it DOES actually work and WILL take your Bells. And we can't promise that you'll get your bells back, so don't come asking for a refund if you click on someone's button out of curiosity. It's happened in certain cases, but seriously please don't count on it, you're not entitled to it.


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> Going to take this moment to note that it DOES actually work and WILL take your Bells. And we can't promise that you'll get your bells back, so don't come asking for a refund if you click on someone's button out of curiosity.



But how do you make it?


----------



## FireNinja1

ryan88 said:


> But how do you make it?



Not sure if staff will kill me here since they said they don't want people using it, but charge tags.

Edit: Checked and it works. I'm getting an error though, like it works but I can't post with it, anyone know why?


----------



## ryan88

FireNinja1 said:


> Not sure if staff will kill me here since they said they don't want people using it, but charge tags.
> 
> Edit: Checked and it works.



Doesn't work for me


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think you're missing the point in this whole thing.


*We would rather you NOT use them.*

I put mine up as an example why. You can charge ridiculous prices for literally nothing and people are gullible enough to do it.


----------



## ryan88

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you're missing the point in this whole thing.
> 
> 
> *We would rather you NOT use them.*
> 
> I put mine up as an example why. You can charge ridiculous prices for literally nothing and people are gullible enough to do it.



Would it be ok to do a 100 one?


----------



## FireNinja1

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you're missing the point in this whole thing.
> 
> 
> *We would rather you NOT use them.*
> 
> I put mine up as an example why. You can charge ridiculous prices for literally nothing and people are gullible enough to do it.


I was just curious, I learned my lesson already from the Easter Egg hunt . But it's okay I guess, shouldn't matter too much anyway.


----------



## Bird

Where does the bells goes? Who gets it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ryan88 said:


> Would it be ok to do a 100 one?



It can cause a lot of problems if you do. I'm not going to tell you not to but if you make one and people start getting mad at you for it we're not going to do anything since we've already warned against it.

To back up my point I've already received 200 bells from people that have clicked mine. Would it have been the 5000 still people would be missing a lot of bells over nothing at all.


----------



## WonderK

This user

Who is that?


----------



## jazzy_jamie

What do the different colored usernames mean? Like grey, red, blue, green


----------



## Kaiaa

Bird said:


> Where does the bells goes? Who gets it?



When people spend bells, they drop them in the incinerator chamber.


----------



## Bird

jazzy_jamie said:


> What do the different colored usernames mean? Like grey, red, blue, green



Grey - cursed
Red - admin
Blue - mods
Green - retired mods

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> When people spend bells, they drop them in the incinerator chamber.



Oh...


----------



## Kaiaa

jazzy_jamie said:


> What do the different colored usernames mean? Like grey, red, blue, green



Grey is cursed, Red is admin, Blue is moderator, and Green is sage (staff that has stepped down).


----------



## jazzy_jamie

New question: What does cursed mean?


----------



## ryan88

Kaiaa said:


> When people spend bells, they drop them in the incinerator chamber.



???


----------



## Prof Gallows

jazzy_jamie said:


> New question: What does cursed mean?



Man, you new members are really in for a surprise when the fog from the Woods starts rolling in.


----------



## ryan88

WonderK said:


> This user
> 
> Who is that?


That person is cursed


----------



## jazzy_jamie

Prof Gallows said:


> Man, you new members are really in for a surprise when the fog from the Woods starts rolling in.



Ooookkkaaayyyy


----------



## Bird

Spoiler



Ş̡͔̮̺̞̦̗̼͔͉͙̙̱̿̃ͤ̆͊̐ͭͥ̉̈́͂ͭͯ̔̾̍̅͂͠ ̵̞̲̞̟͎̹̥̪̮̼̜͓͚̥̩̜̳̟̙̆̒̄̑̌̏ͥͤ͗̈́̈̐ͧͤͪ͝O͌ͦͫ͗ͥ̏̒̓ͫͫͪ̌͋ͧ̎̚͏̧̭̞͉͕̝͔͇̪̦͚̻ ̴̶̸̵̼̙̖͕͎͚̳̬̗̞̮̩̐̈ͯͭ̊͗͛̿̑̑͆ͩ͒̒̐̿ͬ͛́M̡̛ͫ̃ͨ̅́̇͏̮̦̳̩͇̘̲̲̠͚̯͉͉̣̣̣̕ ̸͕̙̰͉͈̠̜͚̗̭͎̉́͊͊̉ͪ͗̔̍ͤ̒͜É̛̳̩̲̞̜̳̻̗̮̼̩̘ͣͯͭ͌́̀͜ ͮ̍ͩ͋̔͐ͭ̃͋ͮͤ͗̇ͭ͗̚҉̶̦̩̘̠͕̲̝̀͜͠Ö̶̢̙̬͕̼̗̭͈͉͔͙̭̩̤̟̃͋͜ͅ ̵̇̐̋ͣ́́͐͐́ͭ̀̂͆́̚͏̭̖̟̦ͅŅ̴́̓̊͊͒̒͊̍͆̔ͯ̔͆̊͏͓͕̯̱͜͠ ̷̸̵̢̠̯̹͙͕̉ͩͮͫ̒̐̂ͩͩ̍̏̏̋̂ͧ̋ͮË́ͭ͛̽̅҉̶̘͔͍̹͚̜̰̹̙͙̼̯̀̕͘ͅ ̻̮͔̩̱̳̗̫̘̪̟͖̙ͤ͒ͣ͆̂̈͋͗̈̆̊̽͊̃̔̎͗̀͘͜͡I̓̑̇̂͂͆̎̏͊ͭ̈͒̑͏̶̶̘̟̟͈̻̝̼̱͔̲̬̟̤̯̮̰͢ ̵̸͇͔̩͚̥̬̬̱̳ͯͮ͌̈́́ͤ̍ͥ͢S̷̢̛͙̣̹̺̣̗̳̣͖͍̟̠̰̜̮̘̮̝̉̆ͬ͑͌͐̚͢͠ ̴̣̞̹̣̮̥̞͈̩̲͎̝̫̪̹́ͯ̈̔̄̄̓ͅG̨̢͕͉̗̪̱̺͙͎̞͉͛ͭ̈͆̄ͦ̒̅͊ͪ̋ͣ͌̐̿̏̚̚͡ ̡̧̤̰̬̦̳͚̹̖̠͎̦̥̝͕̻̆ͣ̈̈́̉̆͛͋̏̽͂͊͗̆̇ͣ̍́͟Ö́̓̌̍̆̅̽͊͒ͧ̽̅̓͂̄͠͏̢̱̩͕̳̖͔ ̙̗̱̪͖̜́̎͌͆̊̕͢͜͝Ï̂͋ͩ͆ͥͣͥ̀ͨ̏͑̀̄̑͏̡̨̨̰̰̠̟̦ ̢̻̻̖̝̥̗̠̀̍̍͊̽́͜͠N̵̊̉͒ͣ̇ͨͪ̌͌ͧ̓ͨͩ͜͏̨͔͉̰͓̝͈͎̼̹͓̬͍̗̝̩̰̬ͅ ̛̓̓͑͒͋ͮ́̉ͯ̿ͨ̀ͩ̐̑͏̥͉̹͇̟̬̹̥G̢̡̛̼͇̖̜͊̒ͮ̓͋͐ͯ̊ͮ̕͝ ̛̗͈̹̙͓͎̖͙̘̯̮̙͆̋̾͂ͬͩͅT͔̟̙̯͙̮̼͙̹̲̭͓͚̯̰̮̥̰͐̑̅́̕͜͝ ̶͔̹͖̱̭̫͔̯ͯ̈́ͦ̅͢͝ͅO̢̩͈̮̭̗̙̩͉̙̫̯̠͕͉̘̖̊̔̆̌̈́ͩ̈́ͬ̓ͩ̾̂̓̄̒͟͜͢͠ ̶̰̟̰̪͍̤̤̟͇̊͑͑̆̎̓̾̆ͥ͌͆͗ͦͥ̈̅̔͡D̢͍̹͇̹̪̘͓̠̦͐̂͗ͩ́ͯ͊ͤͦ͢ͅ ̴̺̯̙̭͓̹͚͙̰̠͉̮̣͎̰̩͓̥ͥ͒̍̌̑̅̉͒ͨ́͌I̶̶̢̬͔̺̦͈̊ͬ̒͛͂̒̓ͬͦ͡ ̷̠̲̪̲̪͆͑ͦ̎ͪͮ͑̒̓ͤ̀̚͢͝͠S̀̈ͭ̿͌͋̆̈̐͆ͫ̚͏̨̘̟̹ ̸̶̥͖̱̘̠̣̤͔̩̼̝̱̼͎̝͈͖͈ͨͧ̊̓͆ͪͮ͊͜Aͮ̐̈̽͌͒̃͏̸̢̬͍͈̹͎̳̲̯̮̙̫͢ͅ ͙͈͓̻͔͚̰̜̝̅͒̌͌͌ͮͨ̔ͤ̈́͐ͫ̄͆́͊̚͘͞͞͠P̛͋́̈̔ͫ̆͋̈́̓͋̒̌̉̎̊̎̚͏͓̦̺͖͙̙̮͕͍͎̤̠͓̣̦̤͙́̀ͅ ̒̐͆͒̽̿̈͏̴͠͏͉̥͕̘̳̱̤̹̼̞̺̘̼ͅṔ̵̢̰̮͎͇͈̤͕͔͓̲̹͈̲̺̤̠ͯ͋ͮ ̴̛̫͔͉̟̰̦̤̯̬̱̭̳̳̻ͯ̑̓ͤͣ̾̃̓͢ͅͅE̠̤̼̗͓̘͙̟̱̼̺͇̬̹̺̖̝͗͒͗ͬ̌̈́ͪͦ̃̒̑ͤ̃͊̽̆ͯ̀̚͘ ̏ͦ̽͑ͬ̏̓ͧͣ͆͋̇́҉̀͏̡͚̤͓̯̟̜̞͈̱̮̟̹̱̜̖Ą̶̧̡̤̭̼̹͓͇̦͆̐̋͊̔ͮ̒ͯ̐̇̅̊̅ͪ͗̆̂̾͠ ̡̧͋̆̃ͭͯ̓ͫ̍́̑̐͛̍̂̇̅͟҉̨̻̬͖̳̘̼͚̺͖͔̳̺̩̗R̓͗̐ͦͤ̾͒̅͏̧̧҉̖̗̤̺ ͓͕͔̤̹͉̠̫̪̪̞͌ͩ̓͒͐́ͮ̆͊ͫ̑ͭ̉̄͞͞͞ͅI̷̴̺̪̱͙̩̯̝̪̩̘͍̩̒̓̓̋ͥ͂͛ͦͪͬ͋͊̚̕͜ ̶̴̢̗̣̺̞͑͊̔̈ͫ͆̋ͪ͌̐̒͟͝Ṇ̵̙͉̠͓̙͎̑́͗ͨ̀͑̔̓ͤͦ̏̋̚̚͞ ̸͙̫̲̥̭͍̥͕̖͕̗̖͈̥̖̺̯̆͆̽͆̅́ͩ̿ͧ̂̀͢Ţ̛͈̘͖̰̰͓͚̞͇̤̣̘̒́̌ͥ͋ͮ̃̓ͭͤ̎͒̈́͞ͅ ̶̶̪͎̙̲̘̘̯̲̙͚̣͈̎̍̓͆̊͞H̨̰͖̖͍̗̬̹̩̲̻̤͔͕̞͙̙ͩͪ͑̚ͅ ̅̌̍̽͏҉͙̮̦͈̯̤̝̖̤͕̮͜Ë̢͇̱̟͇̣̯̦̖̖̮̣͎͈͚́̒ͥ̍͌́ͫ̊̏͡ ̷̵͇̼̙͍̤̈̓ͨ̃̈́͜͠W̸̱͇̫̬̹̓̈́ͯ̀ͅ ̺̞̝͔̮̘͕̝̝̯̱̲̼̦̠̪̫͕ͧͨͯͬ̍̊ͨ̐͋̿͑̐͆ͪ̅̇̈́͜͠͠O̶̧͚̗̻̭̠̯̳̯͖͇̙͉̣̳̦̜̜ͫ͒ͬ͋ͩ̂̑ͮͤ̄͋̓̕ ̂ͪ̓̍̽͑ͪ͑̔ͨͣ̑͛̑̈͏҉̨͏̪̪̗̩̯̜̝͢Oͮ̈́̒̑ͦ̍͆̃ͬͨͮ́́͏͚̤̥̝̩̹͚͉͕̠̗̱̦͈͉̖͈͙ ̵̨̛͍̞̥̯͙̹̱̪̱̫̣͇͓̒̊ͥ̓̽ͩ͗̀D̸̷͈̜̰͖̖͉̬͙̱͒͆ͪͤͨ͌̎͑̆͗ͪ͒ͦ́̽̏͘͜͝ ̶̳͖̙̮̩͙̯͓̝̗̻͉̱̗͙̭̹̮̞̌̅ͤ̍́̀̔̈́͗͊̑̎̈́ͧ͛͋͗̏̚͞S̵̵̢̡͍͙̳̦ͪ̃̍̔ ̬̻͎̲͉̪͉͇͇͋̎͌̽͆͌ͭͫͮ̎̐͑̏̍̚̚͞͠.̵̡̼̙͎̱̘̤͍̻̟͑͊͂̄ͮͦ̈́͊ͦ̓̀̎̓̔̚ ̏̀ͥ̃͂ͧ̅̃̇̏́҉̧̤͇̞̻̭̙̯̖̯͔̝̬͔̘.̵̡͔̣̪̤̫͔̩͉̰͎̉͛ͣ͛ͥ̈́͟͜ ̡̰̼̻̬̯ͫͪ̔ͬ̓ͣ̒̉̌̀̕.̷̴̢̹̩̦̫̝͇̜̻̳̭͓̣͕̺̮͎̟͔͉̆̔̓̐̋ͮ͆͆̌͊͑̚ ̵̷̛̯̥̰̩͉͚̹̠̣̼̭͔̮̟͖ͯ̓̒ͦ̓̓̄ͫ͐̂́̑̌͋ͪ̅ͮ̚̚͘.̴̘̮̘͇̟͎͔̥͔̜̘̯̯͈̝̹̿ͫ͑̅͊͐͂̉͌̑͗̒̌̈̿ͥͨ͞ͅͅͅ ͦ̍͆̾ͯ̐ͩͨ̍ͨ͊ͩ̽͏̵̴̱͖̥͉̙̳͙̫͎̰̭͎͎̠͞.̸̷͓̩̥̮̭̗̼̪̼̝̬̰̎͆̆ͪ́ ̶̧̦͓̙̫̻̥̠͍̯̱̺̼̝̺̼͓̓͂̇̇ͨ̈́̇̉͌̄̂̑͊͋̂̃́͢͠ͅ.̷̸̹̺̮͚̲̭͇̜̭͈̳̖̫͍̤͖̓̂͑͑͋ͅ


----------



## Cariad

I pressed mark forums read and it's gone weird, can I fix it?


----------



## Aradai

MissNiamh said:


> I pressed mark forums read and it's gone weird, can I fix it?



Define what you mean by "weird" in this sentence. Are all the threads not in bold? If that's the case, I don't think it can be fixed. It's normal, anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> This user
> 
> Who is that?



Cursed. I'm guessing it's some gimmick that's part of The Woods forum. I dunno.


----------



## Yui Z

MissNiamh said:


> I pressed mark forums read and it's gone weird, can I fix it?



I did this a few weeks back. It'll fix itself as people post in threads.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Are we allowed to make threads for buying deviant art points?


----------



## (ciel)

Are there rules against symbols in a username?
Well not really rules, but... I bought a username change, and while trying to figure one out, I tried to put an underscore in it, and it deleted it right away, but I see people in the currently active users list with underscores. The only symbol that seems to not delete is the parenthesis.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Got a question: I tried uploading an avatar via Photobucket (it was within size limits) and it wouldn't post. It said 'invalid file'... ran into a similar issue on another forum lately... Anyone else having problems with them?


----------



## jazzy_jamie

Seriously, what does cursed mean?


----------



## f11

jazzy_jamie said:


> Seriously, what does cursed mean?


Youll find out next Friday the 13th or Halloween.


----------



## jazzy_jamie

C r y s t a l said:


> Youll find out next Friday the 13th or Halloween.


WHY WON'T ANYONE SAY ANYTHING???


----------



## Bird

The next Friday the 13th is on February 2015. Halloween is coming so yeah...


----------



## LambdaDelta

is Justin/Jeremy (whoever actually pays the bills for this place) cheaping out on server costs?

I swear the site's been loading horribly for most of all day today for me, and I'm 99% sure its not my internet as other sites I regularly visit are loading perfectly fine


----------



## Gandalf

Uxie said:


> Are we allowed to make threads for buying deviant art points?



Yes, I'm pretty sure we allow them now as you cannot convert the points into real life currency.



Box9Missingo said:


> Got a question: I tried uploading an avatar via Photobucket (it was within size limits) and it wouldn't post. It said 'invalid file'... ran into a similar issue on another forum lately... Anyone else having problems with them?



Make sure the link you are using on here is one that goes straight to the image and not some kind of preview embedded on the website. If all else fails, just uses Imgur with the [IMG]link here[/IMG] tags to display it on the forum.


----------



## Danielkang2

What should I do, If I get scammed on a sale?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is what happened:I recently had a sale with Ribbotismyhomie. The deal was this 150 tbt and 10 dollar eshop credit for mario golf 3ds. He sent me 150 and he said he would send the eshop credit when I send him mario golf. Flop was buying earthbound for 4.5k tbt. So I said I'd sell him the eshop credit which he can buy earthbound with. well Ribbot scammed me and hasn't given me the eshop credit. He's not online either. I really want my 4.5k in tbt. >< Please help.


----------



## CR33P

Danielkang2 said:


> What should I do, If I get scammed on a sale?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is what happened:I recently had a sale with Ribbotismyhomie. The deal was this 150 tbt and 10 dollar eshop credit for mario golf 3ds. He sent me 150 and he said he would send the eshop credit when I send him mario golf. Flop was buying earthbound for 4.5k tbt. So I said I'd sell him the eshop credit which he can buy earthbound with. well Ribbot scammed me and hasn't given me the eshop credit. He's not online either. I really want my 4.5k in tbt. >< Please help.



send very mean messages to the person who scammed you!


----------



## Danielkang2

Well he's NEVER online. >< I'm so mad right now.


----------



## g u a v a

Would it be possible to have wi-fi ratings displayed on the TBT Marketplace forum? Since there's so many trades involving in-game transactions it'd be handy to have that information readily available. 

_Also I think this is actually the right thread this time~_


----------



## ryan88

Box9Missingo said:


> Got a question: I tried uploading an avatar via Photobucket (it was within size limits) and it wouldn't post. It said 'invalid file'... ran into a similar issue on another forum lately... Anyone else having problems with them?



TBT can't upload PSD files


----------



## Superpenguin

The IRC is not loading for me anymore. I don't know why. I've tried reinstalling my Flash Player, but it still won't load for me. I use the one on the site, not like Mirc.


----------



## Capella

Superpenguin said:


> The IRC is not loading for me anymore. I don't know why. I've tried reinstalling my Flash Player, but it still won't load for me. I use the one on the site, not like Mirc.



same


----------



## Chris

Not quite sure why it's not working, but I can confirm it's not a problem on your end. I can't get in either via the site.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Superpenguin said:


> The IRC is not loading for me anymore. I don't know why. I've tried reinstalling my Flash Player, but it still won't load for me. I use the one on the site, not like Mirc.


Could always use Mibbit or Pidgin in the mean time!



Danielkang2 said:


> What should I do, If I get scammed on a sale?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is what happened:I recently had a sale with Ribbotismyhomie. The deal was this 150 tbt and 10 dollar eshop credit for mario golf 3ds. He sent me 150 and he said he would send the eshop credit when I send him mario golf. Flop was buying earthbound for 4.5k tbt. So I said I'd sell him the eshop credit which he can buy earthbound with. well Ribbot scammed me and hasn't given me the eshop credit. He's not online either. I really want my 4.5k in tbt. >< Please help.


Isn't trading TBT currency for gift cards and the like forbidden in the rules?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Tom said:


> Isn't trading TBT currency for gift cards and the like forbidden in the rules?



It is, because this very thing could happen and when it does there is nothing the mods can do.


----------



## Justin

Like Tom and Callaway said, this is why we frown upon those kind of transactions. We close them if we see them reported but either way, you're at your own risk there as there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> Like Tom and Callaway said, this is why we frown upon those kind of transactions. We close them if we see them reported but either way, you're at your own risk there as there's nothing we can do about it.



i just saw DanielKang2 get scammed like that. He traded a game for e-shop credit and never got it i think.


----------



## Flop

Danielkang2 said:


> What should I do, If I get scammed on a sale?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is what happened:I recently had a sale with Ribbotismyhomie. The deal was this 150 tbt and 10 dollar eshop credit for mario golf 3ds. He sent me 150 and he said he would send the eshop credit when I send him mario golf. Flop was buying earthbound for 4.5k tbt. So I said I'd sell him the eshop credit which he can buy earthbound with. well Ribbot scammed me and hasn't given me the eshop credit. He's not online either. I really want my 4.5k in tbt. >< Please help.



Whoah whoah whoah,  I did *NOT* agree on buying eshop credit. I agreed on buying the download code for the game. *Don't* bring me into this. You never once mentioned the Eshop code. I was asking for the Club Nintendo Platinum reward.


----------



## Caius

It's not something we can control either way. Take it to pm, Guys.


----------



## Skyfall

OK, asked it the first time at the wrong place, but are there plans to bring back the candy collectibles for next Halloween? If the answer is we dont know yet, thats absolutely fine of course, but I thought I would ask in case you guys definitely know on way or the other at this point. Thank you!

EDIT: And while I'm at it, I guess I should also ask, any plans to bring back the pokeball.    A girl can dream...


----------



## Justin

I cannot confirm or deny either of those right now, sorry.  Plans vary from year to year. As a general rule, we tend to keep collectibles matters a secret. I imagine if we revealed details like that in advance, it would effect the collectible "market" quite a bit.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> I cannot confirm or deny either of those right now, sorry.  Plans vary from year to year. As a general rule, we tend to keep collectibles matters a secret. I imagine if we revealed details like that in advance, it would effect the collectible "market" quite a bit.



Can I please make my own collectable


----------



## Locket

Are we still doing Mariokart Mondays? Or am I not seeing the announcement?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Star Fire said:


> Are we still doing Mariokart Mondays? Or am I not seeing the announcement?



Pretty sure people played this last Monday. Best to check the IRC on Mondays to see if anyone is playing.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> I cannot confirm or deny either of those right now, sorry.  Plans vary from year to year. As a general rule, we tend to keep collectibles matters a secret. I imagine if we revealed details like that in advance, it would effect the collectible "market" quite a bit.



well this is simple

>announce collectible restock ahead of time
>watch as market reacts to it and people try their hardest to sell what they don't need for average value before it potentially loses said value, or perhaps some sell at a slightly lesser value while planning to buy some more once it goes up again
>last minute before the collectible would be restocked, cancel plans


----------



## Bird

*Edit:* Blame my Google Chrome. Spell-checks anything and marks it wrong.


----------



## Caius

http://grammarist.com/spelling/cancel/


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> http://grammarist.com/spelling/cancel/


----------



## Bird

ZR388 said:


> http://grammarist.com/spelling/cancel/



American schooling taught me that.


----------



## Lio Fotia

LOLOLOL​


----------



## Naiad

Bird said:


> American schooling taught me that.



American schools are the best.



Spoiler


----------



## Caius

I can't hear any of you over America.


----------



## Bird

Lafiel said:


> American schools are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lol. American schools always please me with their humor. Also makes me mad at how they teach differently than other countries.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> American schooling taught me that.










I'll have you know that I think it's silly when americans call booky learning establishments "school".


----------



## Bird

Prof Gallows said:


> *"school"*.



_"School"._


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> _"School"._



School is a noun, not a proper noun.


----------



## Bird

ZR388 said:


> School is a noun, not a proper noun.



Wha, I just copied what Gallows said.


----------



## Prof Gallows

New subject? lol


----------



## Bird

Prof Gallows said:


> New subject? lol



I could have sworn I saw this somewhere in my life...


----------



## Box9Missingo

Gandalf said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure we allow them now as you cannot convert the points into real life currency.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the link you are using on here is one that goes straight to the image and not some kind of preview embedded on the website. If all else fails, just uses Imgur with the [IMG]link here[/IMG] tags to display it on the forum.


Thanks Gandalf. I'll try that and see if it works... and if not, I'll go with Imgur.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Would it be okay for me to make a Pokemon Challenge thread separate from the Pokemon General thread? It would allow people to record their challenges without them getting buried by other Pokemon posts and by having the rules for different challenges all in the first post it should prevent people just posting to ask for the rules. As part of this would it be okay for people taking part in a challenge to link to YouTube videos (or potentially Tumblr posts) which document their challenge as longs as they gave a short description of what happened in that update, so that these links could be put under spoilers so that people can more easily keep up to date on their own or someone else's challenge. But I understand if that last part isn't allowed.


----------



## Caius

Colour Bandit said:


> Would it be okay for me to make a Pokemon Challenge thread separate from the Pokemon General thread? It would allow people to record their challenges without them getting buried by other Pokemon posts and by having the rules for different challenges all in the first post it should prevent people just posting to ask for the rules. As part of this would it be okay for people taking part in a challenge to link to YouTube videos (or potentially Tumblr posts) which document their challenge as longs as they gave a short description of what happened in that update, so that these links could be put under spoilers so that people can more easily keep up to date on their own or someone else's challenge. But I understand if that last part isn't allowed.



I don't see why not


----------



## Colour Bandit

ZR388 said:


> I don't see why not



Okay, I just wanted to check just in case it would get merged with Pokemon General. I'll make it tomorrow then.


----------



## Nage

which tbt mod should i pm about my tbt trading issues? ;____;


----------



## Prof Gallows

Colour Bandit said:


> Okay, I just wanted to check just in case it would get merged with Pokemon General. I'll make it tomorrow then.



Don't worry, I always make an announcement before I do any changes to a stuck thread. You can make your thread and if it gets popular and big enough I'll stick it for you.



Nage said:


> which tbt mod should i pm about my tbt trading issues? ;____;



Did you send in a report for it?


----------



## Nage

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't worry, I always make an announcement before I do any changes to a stuck thread. You can make your thread and if it gets popular and big enough I'll stick it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send in a report for it?


no but i wanna ask when i should actually report for it
'cuz the person.. comes on and off every few days based on what ive checked 
so im not sure if i should report right away for not completing the trade asap or wait a few days before doing so


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nage said:


> no but i wanna ask when i should actually report for it
> 'cuz the person.. comes on and off every few days based on what ive checked
> so im not sure if i should report right away for not completing the trade asap or wait a few days before doing so



uhhh.. I guess that's up to you then. Your best bet is to send in a report whenever you feel like is the best time so all of us can see it and whoever knows how to deal with it best will deal with it and probably contact you about it.


----------



## Nage

Prof Gallows said:


> uhhh.. I guess that's up to you then. Your best bet is to send in a report whenever you feel like is the best time so all of us can see it and whoever knows how to deal with it best will deal with it and probably contact you about it.



ooooo thanks  ill give the person a few days before i snitch thnxagain


----------



## Flop

Is there any possibility we could get a Mobile Gaming Board in the Gamer's Lounge?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Is there any possibility we could get a Mobile Gaming Board in the Gamer's Lounge?



No. Mobile gaming is a disgusting stain on the gaming industry and needs to go away ASAP.


Probably not, I'd just classify it under general gaming.


----------



## Flop

Prof Gallows said:


> No. Mobile gaming is a disgusting stain on the gaming industry and needs to go away ASAP.
> 
> 
> Probably not, I'd just classify it under general gaming.



Eh, I agree with that mostly (with all those greedy microtransactions, EUGH), but there is still a solid fanbase for many iOS and Android platforms.  And with the way the world is heading, I don't think they'll go away any time soon, really.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Eh, I agree with that mostly (with all those greedy microtransactions, EUGH), but there is still a solid fanbase for many iOS and Android platforms.  And with the way the world is heading, I don't think they'll go away any time soon, really.



I know, I wasn't really using my opinion as an excuse to not have a board.

I agree though. It's not going to go anywhere because of the ease of access and the ease of play. A major chunk of the mobile gaming platform in western countries are really young kids and they're growing up to expect things to be like mobile games. When they get old enough to play console games they are hit with a sack of bricks because of the extreme quality and difficulty slope going from mobile to console. My opinion on that is a negative one. If kids grow up to expect games to be like mobile games the demand for quality console games might decrease. But hey, EA is already pretty much the mobile gaming equivalent for consoles so it may not be that far into the future.


----------



## Flop

Prof Gallows said:


> I know, I wasn't really using my opinion as an excuse to not have a board.
> 
> I agree though. It's not going to go anywhere because of the ease of access and the ease of play. A major chunk of the mobile gaming platform in western countries are really young kids and they're growing up to expect things to be like mobile games. When they get old enough to play console games they are hit with a sack of bricks because of the extreme quality and difficulty slope going from mobile to console. My opinion on that is a negative one. If kids grow up to expect games to be like mobile games the demand for quality console games might decrease. But hey, EA is already pretty much the mobile gaming equivalent for consoles so it may not be that far into the future.




There are a few independent companies that make quality mobile games, but the availability is limited due to a price tag put on them. I just thought I'd throw it out since a large percentage of members probably own a smartphone with all of those awful little games. I appreciate the feedback at least!  Are any of the 3rd party future consoles ever going to be included if they get popular enough?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> There are a few independent companies that make quality mobile games, but the availability is limited due to a price tag put on them. I just thought I'd throw it out since a large percentage of members probably own a smartphone with all of those awful little games. I appreciate the feedback at least!  Are any of the 3rd party future consoles ever going to be included if they get popular enough?



Maybe. We have sub-boards just to cut back on clutter really. If anything was getting enough threads and being actively discussed then we'd probably make a sub-board for it. So it's not out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Check the TBT Marketplace, Re-Tail, and Villager Trading Plaza boards.

This is _exactly_ why making a thread calling attention to the one-star ratings abuse is a horrible idea. It just makes the people who abuse it want to abuse it more.


what do you have to say?

- - - Post Merge - - -

note, wasn't sure if this should go here or the ask the staff thread

but considering it technically has to do with the site....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, can staff see who voted?

I imagine they could, but at the same time I'm not exactly aware of any administrative limitations with this forum's software.


----------



## Caius

LambdaDelta said:


> Check the TBT Marketplace, Re-Tail, and Villager Trading Plaza boards.
> 
> This is _exactly_ why making a thread calling attention to the one-star ratings abuse is a horrible idea. It just makes the people who abuse it want to abuse it more.
> 
> 
> what do you have to say?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> note, wasn't sure if this should go here or the ask the staff thread
> 
> but considering it technically has to do with the site....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually, can staff see who voted?
> 
> I imagine they could, but at the same time I'm not exactly aware of any administrative limitations with this forum's software.



I'm sorry to have offended you?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Less offended and more I knew the results before they even happened, which was why I was kinda very heavily implying objection to the thread being made.

Though I should probably say that my "question" probably comes off as far more rude than I intended, but I kinda needed a question due to thread title so...


I guess what I'm saying is that despite reasonably good intentions, calling direct attention to a problem such as this wasn't exactly the best idea. If possible, it'd of been better to just add a rule about it (if there isn't one already, tbh I don't check the rules too often since most forum's rules typically boil down to "use common sense and don't be an unbearable ass") and deal with any problems regarding it behind the scenes as most other problems I imagine are dealt with.


Though on the plus side, basically every thread being rated 1-star means practically everyone is now evenly matched on the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## Caius

LambdaDelta said:


> Less offended and more I knew the results before they even happened, which was why I was kinda very heavily implying objection to the thread being made.
> 
> Though I should probably say that my "question" probably comes off as far more rude than I intended, but I kinda needed a question due to thread title so...
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is that despite reasonably good intentions, calling direct attention to a problem such as this wasn't exactly the best idea. If possible, it'd of been better to just add a rule about it (if there isn't one already, tbh I don't check the rules too often since most forum's rules typically boil down to "use common sense and don't be an unbearable ass") and deal with any problems regarding it behind the scenes as most other problems I imagine are dealt with.
> 
> 
> Though on the plus side, basically every thread being rated 1-star means practically everyone is now evenly matched on the opposite end of the spectrum.



So, according to this you would have preferred the problem to be ignored? That solves nothing. You can't sweep problems under a rug and pretend this kind of thing doesn't exist. No, as far as I know there ARE NOT any rules on it, mainly because it's hard to enforce when we have no idea who's doing it.


----------



## Heisenberg

Hey guys. I didn't even notice this one but I've been left a negative rating again by the same individual who has been leaving me negative ratings for the last YEAR. I this person please be banned, warned, PM'd by a mod, something? I know it's petty and small, but the problem has been ignored other than to remove the bad rating they keep giving me. I don't even play AC anymore- sold my DS. I have them on my ignore list as per suggestion from a mod last time, but obviously they can still give me bad ratings for zero reasons. I now firmly believe this person actually has a mental disability because they keep giving me a negative rating over me voiding a villager they were *never* promised back in FEBRUARY. I've made reports in the past, so I'm sure the report threads are there somewhere. It just sucks for me to decide "hey- I feel like jumping on the forums for fun" and then seeing that. It's annoying. Please remove the negative rating- and although it probably won't happen, please get rid of this individual. They are harassing me. God that sounded whiny but this is getting fuc**** stupid.


----------



## Zanessa

I'd just like to know if there's anything that can be done about this whole rating system thing? It really bugs me to see people who don't deserve it being affected by it. I've read things, but I'm still confused.

Thanks.


----------



## Axeler137

I've been searching for an answer to this question for a long time, might as well get it resolved here. 
How do you link to a certain post in a thread? Does that make sense? I know you use the url/link code but I don't know exactly what to put into the url spot.


----------



## LambdaDelta

see the #XXXX to the upper-right of the post on the same bar that the post date/time is shown?

right-click it and copy link location

then just paste that into the post you want to link the url in


I think that's what you're asking for?


----------



## Axeler137

LambdaDelta said:


> see the #XXXX to the upper-right of the post on the same bar that the post date/time is shown?
> 
> right-click it and copy link location
> 
> then just paste that into the post you want to link the url in
> 
> 
> I think that's what you're asking for?



Oh man. That's so easy. 
Lol thanks, that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Sid2125

How do you multi quote?


----------



## BellGreen

Sid2125 said:


> How do you multi quote?



You know the little button next to "Reply with Quote"?

Mark that on the posts you'd like to quote; and on the last post you'd like to quote, click "Reply with Quote". It should show all the posts you've quoted.


----------



## ryan88

BellGreen said:


> You know the little button next to "Reply with Quote"?
> 
> Mark that on the posts you'd like to quote; and on the last post you'd like to quote, click "Reply with Quote". It should show all the posts you've quoted.





Sid2125 said:


> How do you multi quote?



It turns out like this


----------



## Flop

ryan88 said:


> It turns out like this



I think they got that, lol.

Who was the first Moderator to be promoted?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> I think they got that, lol.
> 
> Who was the first Moderator to be promoted?



Right now?

Me and Jamie. Ever, you'll need to ask Jer.


----------



## Bird

Question about the mailbox upgrade: If we purchase two different or the same items, will they stack up?


----------



## LambdaDelta

no


----------



## Cariad

do we lose money when we upload an image or is that just me?


----------



## Flop

Cariad said:


> do we lose money when we upload an image or is that just me?



Yes, it costs a few bells to upload an attachment.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Is cross posting allowed here? 
Like if you hold on auction. And it's posted on multiple sites? 
Shouldn't an auction only be posted in one place? To make it fair.


----------



## Capella

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Is cross posting allowed here?
> Like if you hold on auction. And it's posted on multiple sites?
> Shouldn't an auction only be posted in one place? To make it fair.


Auctions posted on The Bell Tree should not also be made on another site. Not only does this waste the bidders' time, they should not be required to check another site for bidding purposes.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Is there any upcoming events?


----------



## Lio Fotia

J o s h said:


> Is there any upcoming events?



We just had an event, so maybe, but the soonest is probably Halloween.

The Mods don't usually divulge such information.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How exactly do you get the birthday bonus of tbt bells? Today is my birthday and I haven't notice it, is it automaticly added on at some point throughout the day or what?


----------



## locker

How many villagers are there in New Leaf?


----------



## ryan88

locker said:


> How many villagers are there in New Leaf?



333 I think?


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How exactly do you get the birthday bonus of tbt bells? Today is my birthday and I haven't notice it, is it automaticly added on at some point throughout the day or what?



I just got 100 bells. Did you get them?


----------



## Kaiaa

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How exactly do you get the birthday bonus of tbt bells? Today is my birthday and I haven't notice it, is it automaticly added on at some point throughout the day or what?



You got 119 bells for your birthday a couple minutes ago


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kaiaa said:


> You got 119 bells for your birthday a couple minutes ago


Thank you Kaiaa. 



MC4pros said:


> I just got 100 bells. Did you get them?


Gyroid sends 100 to you on your birthday + your age. You didn't get a 19 tbt bonus because you have your age hidden.


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you!
> May I ask is it manual or automaticly done?
> 
> 
> Gyroid sends 100 to you on your birthday + your age, you didn't get a 19 tbt bonus because you have your age hidden.



Yeah, I should've had my age revealed. >_> lol


----------



## MC4pros

One question, I get 0.1 interest daily, but I believe users can collect even more interest daily, how is that possible?


----------



## Flop

MC4pros said:


> One question, I get 0.1 interest daily, but I believe users can collect even more interest daily, how is that possible?



No, everyone can get 1/1000 (0.1%) of their total saved amount daily. You can't increase it


----------



## MC4pros

Flop said:


> No, everyone can get 1/1000 (0.1%) of their total saved amount daily. You can't increase it



Oh, really? Thanks for answering!


----------



## Noodles_

I just purchased the "User Title Color Change" through the shop, how do I change the color?
I don't see a configuration button or anything.


----------



## Bird

Noodles_ said:


> I just purchased the "User Title Color Change" through the shop, how do I change the color?
> I don't see a configuration button or anything.



Are you on your inventory section of the shop?


----------



## Noodles_

Bird said:


> Are you on your inventory section of the shop?


Yes, i am.


----------



## Bird

Noodles_ said:


> Yes, i am.



That's odd. Do you have any other User Title Color Changes?


----------



## Noodles_

Bird said:


> That's odd. Do you have any other User Title Color Changes?



Hmmm, I only purchased one. There's an option next to it if I want it hidden or active then it says n/a for configure.


----------



## Bird

Noodles_ said:


> Hmmm, I only purchased one. There's an option next to it if I want it hidden or active then it says n/a for configure.



Something went wrong. It is best if you contact a mod or just leave your problem here. c:


----------



## Noodles_

Bird said:


> Something went wrong. It is best if you contact a mod or just leave your problem here. c:



Oh okay. Thank you for trying to help me anyway! I appreciate it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still seeking help for my "User Title Color Change."
See comments above.


----------



## radical6

can you ban every anime thread so ppl stop making 303303 anime threads in brewsters or make some subforum for media like movie/music/tv etc bc thats all brewsters is rn lol


----------



## Bird

Pathan Khan said:


> Sonu-Exchange is delighted to publicize exclusive online currency exchange services in addition to launching a good and competitive rates of exchange.



They're getting stronger. Don't worry I've reported this person to a mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Noodles_ said:


> Oh okay. Thank you for trying to help me anyway! I appreciate it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Still seeking help for my "User Title Color Change."
> See comments above.



You need to push the configure button. In the configure page it will give you a section to type in. In that section you will want to put the number code for a color.

Example: #7D7DDE

There is an example in the configure page as well that will show you if you did the color right. If you did it will change the example to the color you typed in. If it didn't work it won't change.





tsundere said:


> can you ban every anime thread so ppl stop making 303303 anime threads in brewsters or make some subforum for media like movie/music/tv etc bc thats all brewsters is rn lol



I'll put 'banning anime' on the to-do list for our next Direct.


----------



## Caius

tsundere said:


> can you ban every anime thread so ppl stop making 303303 anime threads in brewsters or make some subforum for media like movie/music/tv etc bc thats all brewsters is rn lol



Report duplicate threads. Some are specialized with one specific anime. Others are general. Not really much we can do there.

Edit: shut up gallows.


----------



## g u a v a

Is there anyway to save a style preset for posts? I remember a while ago I was on a vbulletin forum that had that option, just wondering if tbt had anything like that?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is there anyway to save a style preset for posts? I remember a while ago I was on a vbulletin forum that had that option, just wondering if tbt had anything like that?



Other than copy+paste, no. And there most likely will never be a feature like that on our site.


----------



## M O L K O

Is it ok to make thread in the TBT bells section where I offer my bells for certain Pokemon I'm looking for?

 I know it is ok for shops and all that but I haven't seen any threads where people are looking for Pokemon in exchange for TBT Bells. I wanted to get the A'ok first since I didn't know if it is because it wasn't allowed or just because no one wanted to.


----------



## Aradai

How would I go about making a spoiler with no title at all? I can't explain it well, sorry.


----------



## Bird

Sparkanine said:


> How would I go about making a spoiler with no title at all? I can't explain it well, sorry.



Like this [ spoiler=" "] stuff goes here[/spoiler]. Remove the space before the spoiler.

And you'll end up with:



Spoiler:  



hi


----------



## Aradai

Bird said:


> Like this [ spoiler=" "] stuff goes here[/spoiler]. Remove the space before the spoiler.
> 
> And you'll end up with:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> hi


Ah, thank you! I should've known that :/


----------



## Pocket

How long do you have to wait in between posts/comments in order to avoid your posts being merged? c:​​


----------



## Aradai

Pocket said:


> How long do you have to wait in between posts/comments in order to avoid your posts being merged? c:​​


I believe it's 30 minutes.


----------



## Cam1

Is there ever going to be a possibility of the pictures in signature to bump up to 5 or 6? I dont want to lose any of the art people made for me by replacing it, and all of my sigs already cycle. I just wanna add a userbar to my sig without replacing any of the art and GFX I have in my sig now :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

PokeCam420 said:


> Is there ever going to be a possibility of the pictures in signature to bump up to 5 or 6? I dont want to lose any of the art people made for me by replacing it, and all of my sigs already cycle. I just wanna add a userbar to my sig without replacing any of the art and GFX I have in my sig now :/



Probably not. Signatures are meant to just have a signature and basic information, not a place to store images.
You could work around it by merging your images into one or make an album on imgur or some other hosting site and put the link to it in your sig.


----------



## Aradai

PokeCam420 said:


> Is there ever going to be a possibility of the pictures in signature to bump up to 5 or 6? I dont want to lose any of the art people made for me by replacing it, and all of my sigs already cycle. I just wanna add a userbar to my sig without replacing any of the art and GFX I have in my sig now :/



You can create a deviantART account and create a sta.sh. That's what I did.


----------



## CR33P

can we move the general discussion to brewster's cafe?


----------



## g u a v a

Is there a bell tree forums steam group? (Also this is technically site-related... if not then woops)


----------



## Justin

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is there a bell tree forums steam group? (Also this is technically site-related... if not then woops)



There's a Game Night group from ages ago. Not particularly active but yeah:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN


----------



## g u a v a

Justin said:


> There's a Game Night group from ages ago. Not particularly active but yeah:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN



Sweet! I'll check it out. Thanks :>


----------



## BerryPop

How do i change my user title color?


----------



## g u a v a

BerryPop said:


> How do i change my user title color?



You go into the shop tab and then into your inventory (it's on the left hand sidebar in the shop page) and then configure the color you'd like your user title to be. Also when you set it up make sure you include a # next to the hex code otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Caius

Pretty amazing website explaining all about Hex colors with the numbers and all.


----------



## LilD

When do I become a senior member?  Do I have to buy user title change from shop or does it happen automatically after certain time? 

Thanks.


----------



## f11

Nyx81 said:


> When do I become a senior member?  Do I have to buy user title change from shop or does it happen automatically after certain time?
> 
> Thanks.


Umh you can change your title in settings.


----------



## LilD

C r y s t a l said:


> Umh you can change your title in settings.




I'll try that.  Thank you :3. 
 I figured the one in the shop is sold out so there was only auto title change


----------



## BellGreen

Nyx81 said:


> I'll try that.  Thank you :3.
> I figured the one in the shop is sold out so there was only auto title change


You don't have to buy the user title change to have "Senior Member." You just have to be here for a long time and have enough posts, I believe, and then it will automatically change.
If you want to have something other than Senior Member, then yes, I think you can do it in Settings.


----------



## f11

uhm MY friend meant to give me bells but they gave it to the wrong account can they get them back?


----------



## RuikaTora

Do the TBT forums approve of duping?

Say I and a close friend of mine wanted to open a shop where we'd dupe people's items for a price. Would that be allowed?


----------



## Bird

RuikaTora said:


> Does the TBT forums approve of duping?
> 
> Say I and a close friend of mine wanted to open a shop where we'd dupe people's items for a price. Would that be allowed?



Duping is not allowed here. Sorry.


----------



## RuikaTora

Bird said:


> Duping is not allowed here. Sorry.



Thanks, it's good to know <3


----------



## Story

What are the max dimensions (in pixels) for a signature on here?


----------



## Bird

Story said:


> What are the max dimensions (in pixels) for a signature on here?



715 x 250


----------



## Story

Bird said:


> 715 x 250



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Bird

Story said:


> Thank you kindly.



No problem. If your signature goes over the limits, it will get put into a spoiler box. Or a mod will PM you that your sig is too big.


----------



## kassie

If you have your Age and Date of Birth hidden, will you still get TBT on your birthday?


----------



## Capella

serenderpity said:


> If you have your Age and Date of Birth hidden, will you still get TBT on your birthday?



yes


----------



## Kaboombo

How do you change that little title you have below your username (e.g "Member")


----------



## g u a v a

If you go to your settings, then look on the lefthand sidebar and click "Edit Profile," you can change your user title there.


----------



## Kaboombo

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you go to your settings, then look on the lefthand sidebar and click "Edit Profile," you can change your user title there.



Thanks!


----------



## Danielkang2

How do you get the bell badge collectible?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you get the bell badge collectible?


It was a collectible obtained at the TBT Fair 2013,_ I think it was worth 4 tickets?_ It is not giftable.


----------



## Delphine

I wanted to add another image to my signature (under spoilers) for the informations concerning my second town, so I looked into the shop for the '+1 Images in Signature' which costs 119 bells, however it is 'sold out'.
Were they limited? When will I be able to purchase one of these?


----------



## Mao

If you want a username and someone already has it, is there any way to get it? want


----------



## Aradai

Delphine said:


> I wanted to add another image to my signature (under spoilers) for the informations concerning my second town, so I looked into the shop for the '+1 Images in Signature' which costs 119 bells, however it is 'sold out'.
> Were they limited? When will I be able to purchase one of these?


You have a limit of putting 4 pictures in your signature. You're okay, as you have only one image at the moment. No need to buy.


Hazelx said:


> If you want a username and someone already has it, is there any way to get it? want


Nope. Unless they are a spam account and the mods will delete it, there's no way. Sorry.


----------



## Delphine

Sparkanine said:


> You have a limit of putting 4 pictures in your signature. You're okay, as you have only one image at the moment. No need to buy.



Right! Well thank you very much for your answer and sorry for the really dumb question n_n


----------



## Caius

It's not a dumb question if it's something you want to know. Don't be afraid to ask stuff, it's why the thread is here.


----------



## Mao

Sparkanine said:


> You have a limit of putting 4 pictures in your signature. You're okay, as you have only one image at the moment. No need to buy.
> 
> Nope. Unless they are a spam account and the mods will delete it, there's no way. Sorry.



Oh, ok ^_^ Thank you for the answer~

Edit: Oops, forgot to include in my first post, what if they haven't been active in a while?

2nd edit: Don't worry, found a username which isn't taken yet :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

Danielkang2 said:


> How do you get the bell badge collectible?



It was give to people that donated to the site last year.


----------



## Sholee

where did the feather collectibles come from? was it a holiday shop thing?
and who has the golden egg now?


----------



## Flop

Sholee said:


> where did the feather collectibles come from? was it a holiday shop thing?
> and who has the golden egg now?



They could be purchased during the Bell Tree Fair last winter for tickets that were earned by participating in events 

And Tom gave the Golden Egg to Jennifer.


----------



## oath2order

Will you guys remove the +1 items or something


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Will you guys remove the +1 items or something



It makes the shop look better.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Will you guys remove the +1 items or something



No


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Are any of the staff excited for the SSB4 leaks? Disappointed?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Are any of the staff excited for the SSB4 leaks? Disappointed?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-The-Staff-Non-site-related-questions!


----------



## Justin

Mao said:


> If you want a username and someone already has it, is there any way to get it? want





Sparkanine said:


> Nope. Unless they are a spam account and the mods will delete it, there's no way. Sorry.



There have actually been a few cases where this has happened in the past.  I haven't done it in a while though as there wasn't really any official criteria and probably wasn't very fair to give it willy nilly to select people. I'd like to offer it as a paid service eventually with set criteria (say, inactive x years and under x posts) though, so be on the look out for that potentially in the future.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> There have actually been a few cases where this has happened in the past.  I haven't done it in a while though as there wasn't really any official criteria and probably wasn't very fair to give it willy nilly to select people. I'd like to offer it as a paid service eventually with set criteria (say, inactive x years and under x posts) though, so be on the look out for that potentially in the future.



So theoretically I could become Smart_Tech or Bulerias if I paid the bells?


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> So theoretically I could become Smart_Tech or Bulerias if I paid the bells?



"with set criteria (say, inactive x years and *under x posts*)"

Sorry bub.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> So theoretically I could become Smart_Tech or Bulerias if I paid the bells?



You could be Smart_Bulerias_Tech. The leading provider of self playing guitars.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> You could be Smart_Bulerias_Tech. The leading provider of self playing guitars.



Oh my god.


----------



## Gregriii

I don't know if that enters here, but, the collectibles? When they're in stock? How you obtain the letters? The fruits that aren't stocked? The feathers? Eggs? xD D:


----------



## Caius

Gregriii said:


> I don't know if that enters here, but, the collectibles? When they're in stock? How you obtain the letters? The fruits that aren't stocked? The feathers? Eggs? xD D:



Gonna have to buy them from the marketplace. We announce restocks during BellTree Directs, and if it's a limited item like the eggs or feathers, you'll have to use the marketplace or wait for an event (if there is one) when they're re-released.


----------



## Gregriii

But the feathers and eggs, in what event you get them? What you had to do? I imagine that you have to find eggs and feathers that are hidden in X page of the web D:


----------



## Caius

Gregriii said:


> But the feathers and eggs, in what event you get them? What you had to do? I imagine that you have to find eggs and feathers that are hidden in X page of the web D:



The feathers were from the bell tree fair. You got tickets you could exchange for feathers in the shop at the time. The eggs were part of the easter event this year. You had to find eggs on the site, and could exchange a number of them for the easter egg variety you wanted.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Is there a BellTree Direct coming up within the next 2 weeks? Thank you


----------



## Lio Fotia

Remember Kids: The timer countdown for the next restock is always rest back to 100,000 hours when someone asks for a restock.​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> Remember Kids: The timer countdown for the next restock is always rest back to 100,000 hours when someone asks for a restock.​



This is now law.



PrayingMantis10 said:


> Is there a BellTree Direct coming up within the next 2 weeks? Thank you



We don't tell when we're going to release one.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ZR388 said:


> This is now law.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't tell when we're going to release one.


Thank you


----------



## Prof Gallows

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you



To reiterate that a bit, we always make an announcement before we make a direct. So just keep your eyes open for that because if we make an announcement it'll have the date of the direct in it or a general assumption of when it will be out.


----------



## Sholee

does this forum run on PST time? ie events, restocks, etc?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sholee said:


> does this forum run on PST time? ie events, restocks, etc?



It should say on the bottom of the page right above all of the copyright information.


----------



## ryan88

It runs on est? How come the restocks are always at midnight?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Remember Kids: Every time you bring up collectibles or anything to do with stocking, the clock get's reset and we have to wait even longer. :'D 

Do you know how annoying it must be to have the main topic of conversation "when do we get a restock"? No one cares enough about our hardworking mods to ask them how their day was or if they enjoy clouds or ****. Collectible restocks are not a requirement, you know. They'll get to it when their handy dandy buzzer rings, not a moment sooner. Pestering and nagging, in whatever form, makes them want to do it LESS. 

_So how about we talk about something a little less brought up._ 

What is the probability of a donation drive being returned? I know Jeremy bears the most grunt of the bill for this website, and I would love to contribute any way I can!​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Prof Gallows said:


> It was give to people that donated to the site last year.


Opps I confused the two badges, how did I misread that. Thanks.


----------



## f11

C a l l a w a y said:


> Remember Kids: Every time you bring up collectibles or anything to do with stocking, the clock get's reset and we have to wait even longer. :'D
> 
> Do you know how annoying it must be to have the main topic of conversation "when do we get a restock"? No one cares enough about our hardworking mods to ask them how their day was or if they enjoy clouds or ****. Collectible restocks are not a requirement, you know. They'll get to it when their handy dandy buzzer rings, not a moment sooner. Pestering and nagging, in whatever form, makes them want to do it LESS.
> 
> _So how about we talk about something a little less brought up._
> 
> What is the probability of a donation drive being returned? I know Jeremy bears the most grunt of the bill for this website, and I would love to contribute any way I can!​


SHAP RESTOC!!!!111!!
Anyways....Is there a reason for the mark forums read. I've clicked it before but what is actually used for?


----------



## Aervels

How do I "activate" my avatar widening feature that I purchased? c: It does say "active" under inventory. xD


----------



## Bird

Aervels said:


> How do I "activate" my avatar widening feature that I purchased? c: It does say "active" under inventory. xD



It is already activated. You need an avatar with a width of 150 by a height of 100 pixels.


----------



## Aervels

Bird said:


> It is already activated. You need an avatar with a width of 150 by a height of 100 pixels.



Ohh, okay. xD Thank you c:


----------



## Bird

Aervels said:


> Ohh, okay. xD Thank you c:



No problem.

I also have a question. I do not know if it is a feature, but when we post merge, it automatically subscribes that thread. Why is that?


----------



## Sholee

C a l l a w a y said:


> Remember Kids: Every time you bring up collectibles or anything to do with stocking, the clock get's reset and we have to wait even longer. :'D
> 
> Do you know how annoying it must be to have the main topic of conversation "when do we get a restock"? No one cares enough about our hardworking mods to ask them how their day was or if they enjoy clouds or ****. Collectible restocks are not a requirement, you know. They'll get to it when their handy dandy buzzer rings, not a moment sooner. Pestering and nagging, in whatever form, makes them want to do it LESS.
> ​



I don't think anyone asked when the next restock is? I just wanted to know what time this forum runs on. And i thought this thread was to ask about the site, not how the mods day were. Isn't there a seperate thread for that?


----------



## BiggKitty

No question is a stupid question, if someone has a query and doesn't know the answer, they are told time and time again, ASK. The same questions are asked over and over again, and yes they often include "when is the next collectible restock?" It was originally a joke to say the restock timing was reset every time someone asked, as it is patently untrue.

No one disputes the mods do a hard job, this forum couldn't run without them and we are all thankful they are there. However, they applied for the job, knowing what a thankless task it was going to be, and it would appear that there are plenty willing to replace them should any decide they have had enough and wish to quit. Unfortunately they work hard behind the scenes with little or no praise, but it is their choice.


----------



## Skyfall

I would echo BiggKitty here.  Let's all remember when we were newbies and the site seemed big and you had a lot of questions.  And you finally got interested in collectibles only to realize the shop seems sold out, like all the time.  It's a valid question for curious newbies.


----------



## ryan88

And to add to all of that, mods can not restock the shop. Only admins can.


----------



## kassie

How long do you have to wait in between posts to avoid post merge?


----------



## Maruchan

serenderpity said:


> How long do you have to wait in between posts to avoid post merge?



...30 mins. ^_^


----------



## kassie

Maruchan said:


> ...30 mins. ^_^



Thank you c:


----------



## BiggKitty

C a l l a w a y said:


> Remember Kids: Every time you bring up collectibles or anything to do with stocking, the clock get's reset and we have to wait even longer. :'D
> 
> Do you know how annoying it must be to have the main topic of conversation "when do we get a restock"? No one cares enough about our hardworking mods to ask them how their day was or if they enjoy clouds or ****. Collectible restocks are not a requirement, you know. They'll get to it when their handy dandy buzzer rings, not a moment sooner. Pestering and nagging, in whatever form, makes them want to do it LESS.
> 
> _So how about we talk about something a little less brought up._
> 
> What is the probability of a donation drive being returned? I know Jeremy bears the most grunt of the bill for this website, and I would love to contribute any way I can!​




No question is a stupid question, if someone has a query and doesn't know the answer, they are told time and time again, ASK. The same questions are asked over and over again, and yes they often include "when is the next collectible restock?" It was originally a joke to say the restock timing was reset every time someone asked, as it is patently untrue.

No one disputes the mods do a hard job, this forum couldn't run without them and we are all thankful they are there. However, they applied for the job, knowing what a thankless task it was going to be, and it would appear that there are plenty willing to replace them should any decide they have had enough and wish to quit. Unfortunately they work hard behind the scenes with little or no praise, but it is their choice.


With nobody seemingly disagreeing with my remarks, does that mean you all agree?


----------



## B e t h a n y

Is there a limit in the amount of tbt you can earn each day?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vannilllabeth said:


> Is there a limit in the amount of tbt you can earn each day?



Nope.


----------



## kassie

Why does my signature do this? > w< Seems to work in the TBT Marketplace but if I post anywhere else, it looks like this:



Spoiler:  



View attachment 65724


----------



## Caius

serenderpity said:


> Why does my signature do this? > w< Seems to work in the TBT Marketplace but if I post anywhere else, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65724



Looks like an alignment thing. Make sure you're using 
	
	




		HTML:
	

[center][/center]


----------



## kassie

Oh. I have it set to [ right ] [/ right ]. I meant the space underneath @ picture. 
Or is it still an alignment thing?


----------



## Caius

Oh. That's because your sig is so small that it's in the space provided. If you type enough, it fixes it.


----------



## kassie

Any idea what size would fix it? I just checked and it's about ~190px in height.


----------



## Caius

Probably above 210.


----------



## kassie

ZR388 said:


> Probably above 210.



Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Weird question, for some odd reason, one of my threads that I thought I was subscribed to wasn't "subscribed". I went to settings and I had checked it so that I get notifications instantly through email (yes I saved it). However, I still dont' get any notifications through email. I go back to the settings and I find that it's back to "none" as for the subscription. Why is that?


----------



## Caius

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Weird question, for some odd reason, one of my threads that I thought I was subscribed to wasn't "subscribed". I went to settings and I had checked it so that I get notifications instantly through email (yes I saved it). However, I still dont' get any notifications through email. I go back to the settings and I find that it's back to "none" as for the subscription. Why is that?



Clear your browser cache and try again.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

ZR388 said:


> Clear your browser cache and try again.



Yeah, I did that too.


----------



## Caius

It's most likely site related then.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

How much have this site grew....?


----------



## Caius

Well, considering all forums start from one user with an idea, this site has grown rather large in a long amount of time. It's been ten years this year that the site has been up and functioning with Jeremy at the helm of it. With every game release, the userbase has grown and fallen with a few staying behind and becoming true members of the community outside of Animal Crossing. Some of our users aren't even players of the game, they're here for the support and love of the other people they've connected with and found true friends among them, some even IRL. 

In layman's terms, site grow big.


----------



## Flop

ZR388 said:


> In layman's terms, site grow big.



Beautiful.

If someone were to change the capitalization of his or her name, would he or she be able to, or would it be required to change the name to something else and then back to the name with different capitalization? 

Would I be able to go from Flop to flop, or would I have to go from Flop to "asdfghjkl" to flop?

Not really a relevant question,  but I was curious.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Would I be able to go from Flop to flop, or would I have to go from Flop to "asdfghjkl" to flop?



That is an excellent question.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

How do you donate TBT bells? I looked where it normally is on vBulletin forums and I cant find it. Or am I blind...?


----------



## Aradai

Dreamy Luigi said:


> How do you donate TBT bells? I looked where it normally is on vBulletin forums and I cant find it. Or am I blind...?


Like, how to give it to people or something I'm missing out on?


----------



## Capella

Dreamy Luigi said:


> How do you donate TBT bells? I looked where it normally is on vBulletin forums and I cant find it. Or am I blind...?



 Use this thread


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

gamora said:


> Use this thread



Oh o:

Thanks for the help 

---

Well in that case, may a staff member give user Bunnee (http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?62407-Bunnee) 50 Bells?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flop

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Oh o:
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> ---
> 
> Well in that case, may a staff member give user Bunnee (http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?62407-Bunnee) 50 Bells?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Uh, they don't just _give_ bells away.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Oh o:
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> ---
> 
> Well in that case, may a staff member give user Bunnee (http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?62407-Bunnee) 50 Bells?
> 
> Thanks in advance



No. Give her 50 of yours.


----------



## Danielkang2

Is a Bell Tree Direct coming soon?


----------



## Justin

Danielkang2 said:


> Is a Bell Tree Direct coming soon?



Yes.

(bet you thought I wouldn't answer eh?!?)


----------



## Alice

Justin said:


> Yes.
> 
> (bet you thought I wouldn't answer eh?!?)



I didn't think you'd be so direct.


----------



## Skyfall

Omg, so excited!  Cant wait for the summer collectible.


----------



## Danielkang2

(Daniel Intensifies) I miss all these directs because of my timezone. ><


----------



## Justin

Alice said:


> I didn't think you'd be so direct.



god dammit


----------



## Sholee

is there a limit to post length? ie: characters and/or pictures?


----------



## Caius

Sholee said:


> is there a limit to post length? ie: characters and/or pictures?



I believe it's 10,000 characters or something and 10 pictures.

I'm probably the only one that has hit it.


----------



## Sholee

ZR388 said:


> I believe it's 10,000 characters or something and 10 pictures.



would using spoilers allow more characters/pics?


----------



## Caius

Sholee said:


> would using spoilers allow more characters/pics?



No.


----------



## Caius

After running a test it came down to 250k characters.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I know that Justin at one point said that ads were  to be shown  on the forum for nonmembers and  for members ( so turn off the adblock please). I turned off adblock but I never saw any ads ..was the change instituted?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I know that Justin at one point said that ads were  to be shown  on the forum for nonmembers and  for members ( so turn off the adblock please). I turned off adblock but I never saw any ads ..was the change instituted?



Ads are shown to the guests. If you have an account and are logged on you won't see any ads.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prof Gallows said:


> Ads are shown to the guests. If you have an account and are logged on you won't see any ads.



okay. I thought Justin was going to do it for members too.  Thank you.


----------



## ryan88

I hope I don't kiss the bell tree direct. I missed the June 9th one and never even saw it


----------



## spamurai

ryan88 said:


> I hope I don't kiss the bell tree direct. I missed the June 9th one and never even saw it



When is the next one likely to be?


----------



## Caius

spamurai said:


> When is the next one likely to be?



You'll see when it happens.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Danielkang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a Bell Tree Direct coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> (bet you thought I wouldn't answer eh?!?)
Click to expand...


Here. Soon (TM).



Spoiler


----------



## Justin

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I know that Justin at one point said that ads were  to be shown  on the forum for nonmembers and  for members ( so turn off the adblock please). I turned off adblock but I never saw any ads ..was the change instituted?





PrayingMantis10 said:


> okay. I thought Justin was going to do it for members too.  Thank you.



As Gallows said, they remain guest only at this time. Ads for members is still a tentative plan, it might happen if we need to increase server costs or want additional prize funds, but at the moment they are off. Just keep in mind they might come on eventually.


----------



## Caius

Can we make it a feature if you have a warning or infraction


----------



## Stevey Queen

I haven't looked at the shop in month's

Still unstocked

Cute


----------



## Caius

Yep, welcome to TBT.


----------



## Axeler137

Is it just me or does the 'configure' part of the inventory section not work?


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Caius

Axeler137 said:


> Is it just me or does the 'configure' part of the inventory section not work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference



There's nothing to configure on that collectable. It works for name changes, color changes, etc.


----------



## Axeler137

ZR388 said:


> There's nothing to configure on that collectable. It works for name changes, color changes, etc.



Gotcha. I thought this was for configuration on your profile, like putting that collectible first or something like that.


----------



## spamurai

Axeler137 said:


> Is it just me or does the 'configure' part of the inventory section not work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference



Certain collectibles can't be configured.
Only the ones that change your user name etc can be.


----------



## Axeler137

spamurai said:


> Certain collectibles can't be configured.
> Only the ones that change your user name etc can be.



Is there anyway to reorganize the collectibles on your profile or is that set?


----------



## Caius

Axeler137 said:


> Is there anyway to reorganize the collectibles on your profile or is that set?



There is not at this point in time.


----------



## spamurai

Axeler137 said:


> Is there anyway to reorganize the collectibles on your profile or is that set?





ZR388 said:


> There is not at this point in time.



No 
I've asked that a few times in the past and tried to figure out a way.
Would be a cool feature though... Especially for those with all the doubutsu no moro letters


----------



## Sholee

Will we be able to see the wifi rating of members like we do in re-tail & villager trading section for tbt marketplace in the future?


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> Will we be able to see the wifi rating of members like we do in re-tail & villager trading section for tbt marketplace in the future?



I didn't realise we could only see it on those boards... I did wonder why I only noticed it sometimes XD

Good idea, if that's the case then


----------



## SharJoY

Are previous directives posted somewhere on the site? Or are they removed after a short period of time? I would like to read them, but cannot find them.


----------



## SharJoY

I found the last one...so now I know they are not stored in one easy link or sticky....just have to go through old postings/threads.


----------



## Caius

mysticoma said:


> I found the last one...so now I know they are not stored in one easy link or sticky....just have to go through old postings/threads.



You'll have to look. I don't believe we delete them.


----------



## kassie

How many posts does a new user need to get the "welcome" bonus? Assuming they get it for posting around the site.


----------



## Caius

serenderpity said:


> How many posts does a new user need to get the "welcome" bonus? Assuming they get it for posting around the site.



I don't remember off the top of my head. I think it's 50-100


----------



## kassie

ZR388 said:


> I don't remember off the top of my head. I think it's 50-100



Ah, okay. Thanks for answering. c:


----------



## Justin

mysticoma said:


> Are previous directives posted somewhere on the site? Or are they removed after a short period of time? I would like to read them, but cannot find them.



Well, there's not very many of them so the thought never really occurred to us to have an archive. Besides, their content tends to vary from time to time and I don't want anyone to assume things based off previous editions. That said, I went and looked them up, here they are:

October 1st, 2013:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100451-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-1-2013

October 27th, 2013:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?106499-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-27-2013

March 11th, 2014:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?147135-Bell-Tree-Direct-3-11-2014

June 9th, 2014:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?187874-Bell-Tree-Direct-6-9-2014

Cheers.


----------



## oath2order

I tagged them all ages ago with the "bell tree direct" tag  So we've had a very unofficial archive for a while


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> I tagged them all ages ago with the "bell tree direct" tag  So we've had a very unofficial archive for a while



Of course you did.....


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Of course you did.....



Well it helps people so stop rolling your eyes at me


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> Well, there's not very many of them so the thought never really occurred to us to have an archive. Besides, their content tends to vary from time to time and I don't want anyone to assume things based off previous editions. That said, I went and looked them up, here they are:
> 
> October 1st, 2013:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100451-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-1-2013
> 
> October 27th, 2013:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?106499-Bell-Tree-Direct-10-27-2013
> 
> March 11th, 2014:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?147135-Bell-Tree-Direct-3-11-2014
> 
> June 9th, 2014:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?187874-Bell-Tree-Direct-6-9-2014
> 
> Cheers.



Thank you for posting them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I tagged them all ages ago with the "bell tree direct" tag  So we've had a very unofficial archive for a while



Ahhh, I should have thought of that.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Flop said:


> Uh, they don't just _give_ bells away.





Prof Gallows said:


> No. Give her 50 of yours.



I thought when the user replied to me saying "Use this thread" to donate some of _my_ bells, I didnt see it was a link to another thread, I though he meant _this_ thread. I found out how to use the system, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Danielkang2

How many pokeballs were in the shop for pokemon x/y?


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> How many pokeballs were in the shop for pokemon x/y?



175 pokeball collectibles were sold


----------



## Beardo

Could I maybe get some help with setting my avatar as a gif? I just bought the thingy allowing me too, but I can't seem to get the gif to work correctly. I have tried looking into it already, but there might be something I'm missing. Sorry if I'm just being an idiot and overlooking things!


----------



## Justin

Beardo said:


> Could I maybe get some help with setting my avatar as a gif? I just bought the thingy allowing me too, but I can't seem to get the gif to work correctly. I have tried looking into it already, but there might be something I'm missing. Sorry if I'm just being an idiot and overlooking things!



Make sure you upload at or under size limit. Animations are removed by the forum if an uploaded avatar needs to be resized.


----------



## Aradai

Beardo said:


> Could I maybe get some help with setting my avatar as a gif? I just bought the thingy allowing me too, but I can't seem to get the gif to work correctly. I have tried looking into it already, but there might be something I'm missing. Sorry if I'm just being an idiot and overlooking things!


Did you press the configure button?


----------



## Beardo

Justin said:


> Make sure you upload at or under size limit. Animations are removed by the forum if an uploaded avatar needs to be resized.



What can I do to resize it?
Sorry if thats a stupid question, I'm terrible with this kind of thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Did you press the configure button?



uhm... I don't think so. I honestly don't know where that is...
Sorry, I'm really bad with this kind of thing






OKAY! It was just the sizing :3 Thanks a ton!


----------



## LilD

Username change.  Is this only avail in shop or is it a free feature?

I've been to settings, can't seem to find it. 

Thanks


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Nyx81 said:


> Username change.  Is this only avail in shop or is it a free feature?
> 
> I've been to settings, can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks


It's in the shop for 1000 bells.


----------



## LilD

Thank u for the reply.  

I'll be waiting to do that, heh


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Nyx81 said:


> Thank u for the reply.
> 
> I'll be waiting to do that, heh



lol. Yes, the price is a killer. At one point everyone was dying to change their name and they were asking for donations.


----------



## LilD

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Yes, the price is a killer. At one point everyone was dying to change their name and they were asking for donations.



That would be a challenge, especially lately. Haha


----------



## WhitneyLover

How do you puts text into a spoiler?


----------



## kassie

WhitneyLover said:


> How do you puts text into a spoiler?





		HTML:
	

[spoiler]text here[/spoiler]


Or if you'd like to add a 'title' to your spoiler:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler="title"]text here[/spoiler]


----------



## WhitneyLover

serenderpity said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler]text here[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Or if you'd like to add a 'title' to your spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler="title"]text here[/spoiler]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hyperpesta

Will these ever be re-stocked?


----------



## cIementine

J o s h said:


> Will these ever be re-stocked?



No, because you can already put up to 4 images in your signature without having to buy them.


----------



## Hyperpesta

It means you can add more then 4 pics to your signature i think?


----------



## Caius

J o s h said:


> It means you can add more then 4 pics to your signature i think?



I don't believe so. I don't remember off the top of my head. They used to be useful.


----------



## violet47

how do you make a blog on here?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

violet47 said:


> how do you make a blog on here?



Click "Blog Tree" up top, then Create New Entry and you've got a blog!


----------



## Shimmer

How is the rate between TBT and in game bells determined and what is the current rate?


----------



## Sholee

Shimmer said:


> How is the rate between TBT and in game bells determined and what is the current rate?



the rate right now seems to be from 4 mil to 7 mil per 100 tbt.



J o s h said:


> Will these ever be re-stocked?



How come the admins don't just remove these add-ons in the shop since it's never going to be restocked? Then this question wouldnt have to be asked so many times.


----------



## Caius

Sholee said:


> the rate right now seems to be from 4 mil to 7 mil per 100 tbt.
> 
> 
> 
> How come the admins don't just remove these add-ons in the shop since it's never going to be restocked? Then this question wouldnt have to be asked so many times.



can't say for sure. They may become more useful later on and restocked. 



Shimmer said:


> How is the rate between TBT and in game bells determined and what is the current rate?



It's usually what people want to ask for their trade. We have a very open market for that kind of thing and it's up to the sellers and what they're willing to take versus what they want to part with.


----------



## Cress

Why was the website down for a few minutes?


----------



## Justin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why was the website down for a few minutes?



We're back now.

Had to test something on the live site, sorry.


----------



## ryan88

What happened to our user profiles?


----------



## Caius

I don't see a difference?

Edit: oh, colors, nevermind.


----------



## Cariad

600th reply!

yeah. I noticed that and was a little freaked out.


----------



## Sholee

nvm~ got my pm answered


----------



## ryan88

bell tree direct! i must sell this blue feathger!


----------



## Cress

Why am I being surprised?


----------



## Aradai

Eek! Bell Tree Direct! My first one too lol.


----------



## Flop

Guys, chill. Don't flood the thread with stuff like this, or people with questions might be overlooked.


----------



## ryan88

i'm selling my feather for 2-3 k. i can't wait! i will be at the shop screen watching the apple get stocked and sold out


----------



## nard

Erm, where will the Bell Tree direct happen? I click the message and a timer website comes up. This is my first one, so...


----------



## tamagotchi

What's Bell Tree Direct? ;-;


----------



## Flop

Fuzzling said:


> Erm, where will the Bell Tree direct happen? I click the message and a timer website comes up. This is my first one, so...



It will be in the TBT HQ Board


----------



## a potato

RetroT said:


> What's Bell Tree Direct? ;-;



It's basically the news.


----------



## Flop

RetroT said:


> What's Bell Tree Direct? ;-;



It announces updates and events on TBT.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RetroT said:


> What's Bell Tree Direct? ;-;



It's a post containing a boatload of news related to the site. Things like new moderators, new collectibles, free bells, and retiring staff have been announced through them.


----------



## f11

[16:35] <~Jubs> did someone say release 50 white feathers in the shop


----------



## Snype

The shop has gone. What is happening?


----------



## Sholee

Sakuro7 said:


> The shop has gone. What is happening?



they prob removed it til the bell direct since I'm assuming 2393482 ppl on clickin on it like crazy.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So where is bell tree direct posted? Is there a different place for it?


----------



## oath2order

ObeseMudkipz said:


> So where is bell tree direct posted? Is there a different place for it?



It's in Bell Tree HQ.


----------



## Vizionari

Internet, do not fail me now.


----------



## ryan88

i have bad wifi


----------



## BlueLeaf

Omfg I can't withdraw bells now

Good luck to me getting a collectable I guess


----------



## Flop

BlueLeaf said:


> Omfg I can't withdraw bells now
> 
> Good luck to me getting a collectable I guess



Awww...that's not fair.  ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim

rip shop ;*(


----------



## oath2order

Oh interesting the shop link disappeared. I wonder what that could mean 

We have the pear, peach, orange, and cherry...Hmm


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Oh interesting the shop link disappeared. I wonder what that could mean
> 
> We have the pear, peach, orange, and cherry...Hmm



Durian.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> Durian.



The original poll was for pear peach orange cherry and apple.

apple.

apple.


----------



## Aradai

oath2order said:


> Oh interesting the shop link disappeared. I wonder what that could mean
> 
> We have the pear, peach, orange, and cherry...Hmm



Apples plz


----------



## Yookey

oath2order said:


> Oh interesting the shop link disappeared. I wonder what that could mean
> 
> We have the pear, peach, orange, and cherry...Hmm



Coconuts


----------



## Vizionari

lol I withdrew my bells as soon as I saw the big banner saying Bell Tree Direct ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want an apple collectible


----------



## Aradai

OMG I'm trying to connect to IRC so I can hype with people but it's not connecting ;A;


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> The original poll was for pear peach orange cherry and apple.
> 
> apple.
> 
> apple.



SPIKY FRUIT IS GOD


----------



## BlueLeaf

I also want the new summer collectable as well, hopefully they aren't sold out by the time I withdraw my bells


----------



## ryan88

you should see what's going on in the IRC right now


----------



## oath2order

ryan88 said:


> you should see what's going on in the IRC right now








Also for those who are wondering, this is the past 20 minutes in the IRC

[19:30:50] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
[19:31:24] * Pally (~TFlash@protectedhost-AB274F89.nb.shawcable.net) Quit (Client exited)
[19:35:51] * Jingle (~TFlash@protectedhost-78D7A315.range86-162.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
[19:37:01] * Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
[19:37:01] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jer Jer
[19:37:34] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
[19:39:51] <%Tinaa> !
[19:40:40] <oath2order> Welcome to the forums!
[19:42:29] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) Quit (Client exited)
[19:42:41] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
[19:47:22] <oath2order> http://i.imgur.com/IcOqh.jpg
[19:49:08] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) Quit (Client exited)
[19:49:32] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
[19:49:50] <oath2order> http://38.media.tumblr.com/aa956c8637307301d32e4244295cea48/tumblr_n1jy2m8Whq1tqn4uto1_500.gif


----------



## Aradai

oath2order said:


> Also for those who are wondering, this is the past 20 minutes in the IRC
> 
> [19:30:50] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:31:24] * Pally (~TFlash@protectedhost-AB274F89.nb.shawcable.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:35:51] * Jingle (~TFlash@protectedhost-78D7A315.range86-162.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
> [19:37:01] * Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:37:01] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jer Jer
> [19:37:34] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:39:51] <%Tinaa> !
> [19:40:40] <oath2order> Welcome to the forums!
> [19:42:29] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:42:41] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:47:22] <oath2order> http://i.imgur.com/IcOqh.jpg
> [19:49:08] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:49:32] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:49:50] <oath2order> http://38.media.tumblr.com/aa956c8637307301d32e4244295cea48/tumblr_n1jy2m8Whq1tqn4uto1_500.gif


That explains it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Also for those who are wondering, this is the past 20 minutes in the IRC
> 
> [19:30:50] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:31:24] * Pally (~TFlash@protectedhost-AB274F89.nb.shawcable.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:35:51] * Jingle (~TFlash@protectedhost-78D7A315.range86-162.btcentralplus.com) has joined #belltree
> [19:37:01] * Jer (~Jer@protectedhost-DB39D809.ri.ri.cox.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:37:01] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jer Jer
> [19:37:34] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:39:51] <%Tinaa> !
> [19:40:40] <oath2order> Welcome to the forums!
> [19:42:29] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:42:41] * Ryan88 (~TFlash@protectedhost-C2203708.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:47:22] <oath2order> http://i.imgur.com/IcOqh.jpg
> [19:49:08] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) Quit (Client exited)
> [19:49:32] * Mahou (~TFlash@protectedhost-86F148EB.gci.net) has joined #belltree
> [19:49:50] <oath2order> http://38.media.tumblr.com/aa956c8637307301d32e4244295cea48/tumblr_n1jy2m8Whq1tqn4uto1_500.gif



You forgot the "Where is shop" rioting


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> You forgot the "Where is shop" rioting



That's not happening


----------



## f11

[16:52] <~Jer> it’s going to be funny when they realize we’re turning the shop and collectibles off for a month


----------



## Sholee

just 1 peach......
can't connect to the irc chat


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> That's not happening



Yet. B) 

We were close though.


----------



## BlueLeaf

C r y s t a l said:


> [16:52] <~Jer> it’s going to be funny when they realize we’re turning the shop and collectibles off for a month


Jer should be banned


----------



## FireNinja1

I looked at the top and I'm like "Yo where's the shop" then I realize that happened lol.


----------



## SharJoY

Sholee said:


> just 1 peach......
> can't connect to the irc chat




Remember my dream?  I should have placed a bet with you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

FireNinja1 said:


> I looked at the top and I'm like "Yo where's the shop" then I realize that happened lol.


LOL same.


----------



## Aradai

My browser crashed while refreshing this thread smh.


----------



## Vizionari

less than a minute


----------



## Maruchan

*....cue Europe's 'The Final Countdown*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YESS got mah cake I was going to get a letter but due to my crappy wifi when I tried purchasing it the letter was sold out :c.


----------



## ryan88

i was getting a 4 more cakes but someone took it! 

Well at least i got 1 choco cake, a set of beach collectibles and 18 cherries.


----------



## dragonair

Just wondering, is there a way to organize collectibles? I kind of one to put them in a certain order, but I'm not exactly sure if I can. :x


----------



## spamurai

dragonair said:


> Just wondering, is there a way to organize collectibles? I kind of one to put them in a certain order, but I'm not exactly sure if I can. :x



I've been hoping for a feature like this too, but currently there isn't a way because it's based on their time stamps I think.


----------



## dragonair

spamurai said:


> I've been hoping for a feature like this too, but currently there isn't a way because it's based on their time stamps I think.


Ahhh, that sucks.... u~u thank you though!


----------



## S-A-M

What are btb used for?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

S-A-M said:


> What are btb used for?



They can be used to buy graphic art from other members, items in Animal Crossing New Leaf, collectibles from the shop and various other things.


----------



## Danielkang2

Can you make the shop so the interest automatically adds on without having to collect interest?


----------



## Lassy

Is the purple mailbox going to be restocked one day? @^@
Purple is my favorite color (and I kinda want to start a mailbox collection)


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Is the purple mailbox going to be restocked one day? @^@
> Purple is my favorite color (and I kinda want to start a mailbox collection)



Do those ones show up under our avatars?
You could be starting a new craze here xD
I have the silver one already I think...


----------



## Lassy

spamurai said:


> Do those ones show up under our avatars?
> You could be starting a new craze here xD
> I have the silver one already I think...



Lol I hope it won't be a new craze xD
But yeah, they show under, like collectibles.


----------



## Sholee

Lassy said:


> Lol I hope it won't be a new craze xD
> But yeah, they show under, like collectibles.



mailbox don't stack though, so it'd be no point to buy multiples of the same one unless you're going for a look?


----------



## oath2order

You can only buy one of each and they can't be gifted iirc


----------



## Sholee

oath2order said:


> You can only buy one of each and they can't be gifted iirc



can't you change the quantity of it in your cart? that's how i've been getting multiple birthstones.


----------



## spamurai

An actual Post Box collectible would look really cool though


----------



## Lassy

Sholee said:


> mailbox don't stack though, so it'd be no point to buy multiples of the same one unless you're going for a look?



I know they don't stack, I'm just going on for the look, hence  why I'd like the purple one


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> I know they don't stack, I'm just going on for the look, hence  why I'd like the purple one



Lassy,  admin kindly  stocked the purple  many months ago so ... (March 14). Good luck!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Is there a way to move multiple blog entries into a folder?


----------



## Kitty2201

If you buy a second User Title Color Change, say blue, can you still change back to the first one (Pink)? And be able to use either the blue one or Pink? Or will it be blue forever until you buy another?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's a question for the moderators. On the Re-Tail or TBT Marketplace forums, can I have cataloging requests? If I visit another town to pick up unorderables, I'm not interested into taking them (even if I pay). I'm more for cataloging. I'm not saying that I will put a catalog request. I'm just wondering if we allow that here.


----------



## Tessie

how come sometimes when I click on a popular topic it'll take me to a random page like in the middle, instead of the latest page with the latest post? 


it's weird, it happens a lot to me o.o


----------



## Vizionari

Tessie said:


> how come sometimes when I click on a popular topic it'll take me to a random page like in the middle, instead of the latest page with the latest post?
> 
> 
> it's weird, it happens a lot to me o.o



it happens to me too. just press the little arrow icon next to the topic and it'll show the latest post


----------



## Sholee

is it possible to see announcement banners/countdowns on undercover mode? I dont wanna miss nething while using that.


----------



## Aradai

Kitty2201 said:


> If you buy a second User Title Color Change, say blue, can you still change back to the first one (Pink)? And be able to use either the blue one or Pink? Or will it be blue forever until you buy another?



It will stay blue forever until you buy a new one.


----------



## Gregriii

Oh, so the title color change is only for one color? :_:

And, I just noticed that the staff's pic is bigger than the normal ones. We can make our avatar of that size by add-ons?? D:


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Oh, so the title color change is only for one color? :_:
> 
> And, I just noticed that the staff's pic is bigger than the normal ones. We can make our avatar of that size by add-ons?? D:



Not anymore. They took that down because they said it stretched the page. That's why extremely old members or mods have it.


----------



## Cress

So nobody has ever won the lottery?


----------



## alex51299

How do adding tags to a new thread work? Do adding tags matter and if so how do you know what to make a tag?


----------



## Bcat

Where does an art shop belong? I see people sell art for tbt and ig-bells both in the museum and in the retail and tbt marketplace forums and I'm just wondering if there's technically a _right _place to put one.


----------



## Flop

Bcat said:


> Where does an art shop belong? I see people sell art for tbt and ig-bells both in the museum and in the retail and tbt marketplace forums and I'm just wondering if there's technically a _right _place to put one.


Museum. You just need to specify which currency you are accepting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So nobody has ever won the lottery?



No and the payout is so low why bother? You could make the same amount (100 bells I think) merely by making several large posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



alex51299 said:


> How do adding tags to a new thread work? Do adding tags matter and if so how do you know what to make a tag?



At the bottom of the thread you can click add a tag or if you're posting a new one there will be a line allowing you to. No real point to tagging unless you want to track something like for example TBT Directs.


----------



## alex51299

Thanks for the reply! Another thing, is duping and/or time traveling frowned upon on the forum?


----------



## Kaiaa

alex51299 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Another thing, is duping and/or time traveling frowned upon on the forum?



Duping is against the Bell Tree rules. Time Traveling is not, but it is a very controversial topic so I wouldn't bring it up.


----------



## Snype

Just wondering.

Why is duping against the rules?


----------



## marigoldilocks

I assume it's due to the fact that it's not a legitimate game mechanic and it skews the resale values of unorderable items.  Items depreciate in value the more of them there are on the market.  The sloppy series, 7/11, and cardboard series are worth the high prices due to the time and energy put into collecting the pieces.

It's like walking into a gamestore and asking if they have a N64 to usb controller.  It means you're playing on an emulator and not only will you immediately lose the respect of the store clerk, it's illegal.  People do it, but that doesn't make it okay.  In this case, duping isn't illegal, per se, but it's also not an intended feature of the game.  While it is a widely known glitch, it's not exactly playing by the rules so if you do it, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Sholee

Sakuro7 said:


> Just wondering.
> 
> Why is duping against the rules?



taken from other threads 




			
				ZR388 said:
			
		

> I personally don't care if you dupe for yourself, by yourself, on your own. The minute you start offering dupes for sale though, you're messing with other peoples games. It's not fair, it's rude, and you could break someones game with duped items. Everyone works for what they have here, and duping stuff creates problems with the economy, cheats where other people have done stuff fairly, and generally breaks everything. I don't see why you would even do it. You're not helping anyone.






			
				Prof Gallows said:
			
		

> As it's been answered already, we really would rather you didn't dupe items on our site.
> 
> I'd like to contradict some of the above posts though. We have received LOTS of screenshots before showing proof that people were duping items so don't think that you can't get caught. Also if you're caught selling duped items for TBT Bells, you *will have ALL of your bells removed from your account, including the ones in your ABD and you will also receive and automatic two week ban.*
> 
> So it's up to you what you do but I'd listen to the rules as closely as possible.


----------



## Flop

Sholee said:


> Can mods clarify this for me?
> 
> Is the selling of digital games like demos, steam games, etc allowed here?
> also what about eshop credits? because that's technically digital however a mod closed an auction thread last month saying it was against the rules.


Digital E-shop credit is considered a gift card/real world currency,  so it's against the rules. I can't say anything else for your other question,  though.


----------



## Sholee

Flop said:


> Digital E-shop credit is considered a gift card/real world currency,  so it's against the rules. I can't say anything else for your other question,  though.



yeah i looked at the rules again and saw that.

But to me it still seems like they're one and the same. 
Eshop credit/demos/steam games = money


----------



## Flop

So on the group "admin" toolbar, it gives an option that says "inline mod."  What is it?

Also, if I were to delete the "Create a Group" add-on on my inventory,  would I still have access to the group?  Because the only way I can imagine creating another group is to delete the add-on and re-buy it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi,  Now it's working ( because I kicked it)lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here is one question though.

Can I order items just to sell them to others? I'm thinking about running a shop on this site where they can request a series, theme, or set and I can order them for the users so I can sell them. Or is that forbidden?


----------



## Vizionari

Apple2012 said:


> Here is one question though.
> 
> Can I order items just to sell them to others? I'm thinking about running a shop on this site where they can request a series, theme, or set and I can order them for the users so I can sell them. Or is that forbidden?



You can do that for certain. Lots of other users, including myself, do


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> You can do that for certain. Lots of other users, including myself, do



Thank you. I'm just wondering because I just ordered several Zen items (including Exotic Series) to sell for TBT Bells. I am trying to clear out my lockers in-game, and i had two unorderable carpets and two unorderable wallpapers I had before I started playing online with others. I'm not saying that I'm selling right now. I'm just asking because I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## ellabella12345

wheres the in game to tbt bell currency?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi. I have been having mailbox problems for days. I have the gold super mailbox but once I hit 75 messages , it won't let me send or receive messages.  It  says my inbox is full...


----------



## oath2order

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi. I have been having mailbox problems for days. I have the gold super mailbox but once I hit 75 messages , it won't let me send or receive messages.  It  says my inbox is full...



Did you clear out sent messages?


----------



## Flop

Flop said:


> So on the group "admin" toolbar, it gives an option that says "inline mod."  What is it?
> 
> Also, if I were to delete the "Create a Group" add-on on my inventory,  would I still have access to the group?  Because the only way I can imagine creating another group is to delete the add-on and re-buy it.



Bump because sigh


----------



## PrayingMantis10

oath2order said:


> Did you clear out sent messages?



lol. Everything has been cleared out for days. I deleted everything. The first time it said my mailbox was full I had a total of around 1200 messages ( sent and received). I deleted   sent, received, wi-fi notifications , folders, subscriptions, everything. I have been emptying it totally once a day now at the minimum. The minute it hits 75 it's full.


----------



## Flop

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Everything has been cleared out for days. I deleted everything. The first time it said my mailbox was full I had a total of around 1200 messages ( sent and received). I deleted   sent, received, wi-fi notifications , folders, subscriptions, everything. I have been emptying it totally once a day now at the minimum. The minute it hits 75 it's full.



You might need to discard the old mailbox. Since they don't stack on top of each other, it probably doesn't recognize you have a new one. Do you have the new mailbox checked as "Active" and the old one inactive?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Flop said:


> You might need to discard the old mailbox. Since they don't stack on top of each other, it probably doesn't recognize you have a new one. Do you have the new mailbox checked as "Active" and the old one inactive?



 I have had the super gold mailbox for months ( April)  with no problem.But I do think problems may have started when I displayed my purple mailbox for a short while. The purple mailbox has a capacity of 175 messages though..I am flatlining at 75.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have had the super gold mailbox for months ( April)  with no problem.But I do think problems may have started when I displayed my purple mailbox for a short while. The purple mailbox has a capacity of 175 messages though..I am flatlining at 75.



Make sure the other mailboxes aren't active, that only the super gold is.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> Bump because sigh



Mods can lock threads through a control panel. Inline mod, which is what we have in some boards iirc gives a shortcut to do so


----------



## Beleated_Media

How can you move a thread?


----------



## Mariah

Beleated_Media said:


> How can you move a thread?



You have to PM a mod and ask them to do it for you.


----------



## Amissapanda

Edit: PMing this to a mod, instead. My apologies. I'm not familiar with this place yet, nor the mods.


----------



## Classygirl

I am trying to figure out how to close a thread ai started on the forum once a question has been answered so I came here...thinking it was a site answering board, I hope.


----------



## Adventure9

I thought you could change the words under your username as much as you wanted, AND keep the color after purchasing the user title color change OTL

Am I right or I am doing something wrong here?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Classygirl said:


> I am trying to figure out how to close a thread ai started on the forum once a question has been answered so I came here...thinking it was a site answering board, I hope.



It depends on the board. Certain boards like TBT Marketplace, The Train Station, Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza all allow you to close the thread by checking a box and then posting. Not sure how many other boards allow that outside of those four.


----------



## Classygirl

Yeah apparently the NL game questions board doesn't have it, but will just let it fade because if I asked it and was answered someone else someday may see it and not have to repost the question. No big deal, but had a few questions today or responses and didn't want it to look like a ton of posts as I always check my started or subscribed threads, anyway thanks for the answer.


----------



## azukitan

Mariah said:


> You have to PM a mod and ask them to do it for you.



The preferred method is to request a thread be moved via reporting it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adventure9 said:


> I thought you could change the words under your username as much as you wanted, AND keep the color after purchasing the user title color change OTL
> 
> Am I right or I am doing something wrong here?



I'm wondering this as well :0


----------



## Snype

I was trying to get on TBT last night on an iPod but the site wasn't loading, other sites were working though.

How do I fix this problem?


----------



## Aradai

Sakuro7 said:


> I was trying to get on TBT last night on an iPod but the site wasn't loading, other sites were working though.
> 
> How do I fix this problem?


That's happened to me too. What iOS version is your iPod? Mine's iOS 4.2.1, if it helps.


----------



## Myst

Does this site support tapatalk functionality?

Sorry if this question has been asked already.


----------



## Thunder

Adventure9 said:


> I thought you could change the words under your username as much as you wanted, AND keep the color after purchasing the user title color change OTL
> 
> Am I right or I am doing something wrong here?



The user title can be edited an unlimited number of times, but I believe the color change option expires after a certain point.



Sakuro7 said:


> I was trying to get on TBT last night on an iPod but the site wasn't loading, other sites were working though.
> 
> How do I fix this problem?



On occasion, there are times where the site gets a bit sluggish late at night (sometimes goes down for a minute, iirc)

Anymore details you might be able to give me?



Myst said:


> Does this site support tapatalk functionality?
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked already.



Nope, I don't believe it does.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Does it cost 2 bells to attach a pic on the forum?


----------



## spamurai

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Does it cost 2 bells to attach a pic on the forum?



I'm not sure of the exact price, but it does cost bells.

It's easier and better for TBT if you just host them externally and insert them using


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh ok. I uploaded a pic from my computer and I lost some bells so I was just wondering if that was from uploading the pic.


----------



## Farobi

Is it just me or is right-clicking disabled on the forums right now? I can do it anywhere else but not here, it seems.

edit: nvm its fixed!


----------



## radical6

im confused cuz a few days ago i got a pm saying i got bells for my bday but i never actually got them and im looking at the transaction log and it says nothing so um


----------



## spamurai

justice said:


> im confused cuz a few days ago i got a pm saying i got bells for my bday but i never actually got them and im looking at the transaction log and it says nothing so um



This happened to me in the last week of August. Still never received them...
I even made a thread about it, but it got closed.


----------



## Caius

spamurai said:


> This happened to me in the last week of August. Still never received them...
> I even made a thread about it, but it got closed.



I adjusted your bells like a week ago.


----------



## spamurai

ZR388 said:


> I adjusted your bells like a week ago.



Oh really? I didn't notice.


----------



## Nebuladark

Hello everyone I got a small question regargding this site I'm kinda confused where can I go to let people know I wanted them to visit my dream town and give a small review?


----------



## Gandalf

Nebuladark said:


> Hello everyone I got a small question regargding this site I'm kinda confused where can I go to let people know I wanted them to visit my dream town and give a small review?



We have a sticked Dream Address thread in the New leaf board which would probably be your best bet, I'll link it below if you want to take a look. You are also free to advertise it in your signature so it will appear under all your posts.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63526-The-Offical-Dream-Addresses-Thread/page32


----------



## Nebuladark

Thanks a lot Gandalf I'll be checking out that thread then


----------



## Amissapanda

Just curious... are there any places for ACNL liveblog threads here or is that kind of thing not allowed? I couldn't really find anything on it in searches or FAQ, so I figured I would ask. 

Thanks for your time! : )


----------



## WhitneyLover

Sorry if I sound dumb but how do you make a animated gif for your signature? Mine says I'm not allowed to do it. :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

WhitneyLover said:


> Sorry if I sound dumb but how do you make a animated gif for your signature? Mine says I'm not allowed to do it. :/



Use an image hosting site instead of uploading it directly to TBT.

Popular ones are imgur.com and photobucket.com

Just use the BB code option they give you when you upload it and paste it into your signature.


----------



## oranje

I see people asking for TBTs but what are BTBs?


----------



## Skyfall

oranje said:


> I see people asking for TBTs but what are BTBs?



Same thing, there are just some people who are trying to change the terminology because they think BTB makes more sense.


----------



## oranje

I also have a question in regards to the worth of TBTs. I've seen people offer very little TBTs for rare items, so sometimes I'm confused how much TBTs are worth.


----------



## Sholee

oranje said:


> I also have a question in regards to the worth of TBTs. I've seen people offer very little TBTs for rare items, so sometimes I'm confused how much TBTs are worth.



1 BTB = 30,000 to 50,000 in game bells

so 100 BTB would be 3MIL to 5 MIL
BTB is worth way more than in game bells.


----------



## oranje

Sholee said:


> 1 BTB = 30,000 to 50,000 in game bells
> 
> so 100 BTB would be 3MIL to 5 MIL
> BTB is worth way more than in game bells.



Oh wow.  Maybe I should offer to buy stuff with BTBs from now on.


----------



## oranje

I have one more question regarding TBTs. I noticed that sometimes my bells are spent on posts with a line running through it. Does that mean if I edit a post, I lose the bells I earned through that post?


----------



## g u m m i

How many bells do you earn per post?


----------



## oranje

Like 3.3 Bells, but it changes sometimes (depending on the post I guess).


----------



## Kaiaa

oranje said:


> I have one more question regarding TBTs. I noticed that sometimes my bells are spent on posts with a line running through it. Does that mean if I edit a post, I lose the bells I earned through that post?



That is a readjustment. You earn bells based on the quality of your post. The more in depth you get the more bells you get, the less you write the less bells you get. You aren't losing bells unless you are taking away a significant amount of words away. When you save your reply, those bells come back readjusted


----------



## oranje

Kaiaa said:


> That is a readjustment. You earn bells based on the quality of your post. The more in depth you get the more bells you get, the less you write the less bells you get. You aren't losing bells unless you are taking away a significant amount of words away. When you save your reply, those bells come back readjusted



Thank you!  I think I'm finally understanding how TBTs work.


----------



## Flyffel

Interest disabled...?


----------



## windfall

Flyffel said:


> Interest disabled...?



Justin made a thread about disabling interest.



Justin said:


> Hi folks. While we investigate some potential abuse and look into changes, the Interest feature in the ABD has been disabled. The feature may return in the future, but I couldn't tell you when. We will post in here when there are any updates to share. Thanks.


----------



## soshii

I kind of didn't know where to post this, but after editing my profile to add my Nintendo ID and skype, my title changed itself to what you see now. It just used to be "The Flower Guy" with the color.


----------



## Aradai

soshii said:


> I kind of didn't know where to post this, but after editing my profile to add my Nintendo ID and skype, my title changed itself to what you see now. It just used to be "The Flower Guy" with the color.



Press the "reset user title", and then adjust to your liking.


----------



## Prof Gallows

soshii said:


> I kind of didn't know where to post this, but after editing my profile to add my Nintendo ID and skype, my title changed itself to what you see now. It just used to be "The Flower Guy" with the color.



Yup, it'll do that every time you edit your profile information. So it's probably best to make sure you have everything you want on your profile before fixing your title.


----------



## honeymoo

what does the ignore list do? will pms from an ignored person come through?
i ask because i do tbt trades/give away a lot and the gyroid pm annoys me so much, so i've ignored gyroid, will i still get those annoying pms?


----------



## oath2order

I dont think you can ignore an npc


----------



## Trent the Paladin

honeymoo said:


> what does the ignore list do? will pms from an ignored person come through?
> i ask because i do tbt trades/give away a lot and the gyroid pm annoys me so much, so i've ignored gyroid, will i still get those annoying pms?


Answer:



			
				WonderK said:
			
		

> They can still VM and PM you. You just won't see their PM(s) and they won't be notified that you blocked them if they do PM you. Block persons VMs and posts around the forum will be blocked.





oath2order said:


> I dont think you can ignore an npc


I don't think so either, but they're just members so I would think they could.


----------



## BiggKitty

I am very non observant so apologies if I have missed something already explaining the following.

I just looked at a thread of DanielKang and under his profile sitting amid his collectibles is a little man, on checking it would appear that the little man represents a blue feather he had been gifted.

When did that happen? What is that all about Pls? The blue feather was nicer than the little man. Is it going to happen to all of us with feathers if we display them?


Think I may have a glitch on my IPad, everything looks fine if I view on my laptop


----------



## Vickytoria

*How to cross out words?*

*How  do you put a line through words when typing?*


----------



## Sholee

HTML:
	

[s] slash me [/s]


 slash me


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Answer:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so either, but they're just members so I would think they could.



NPCs have their own usergroup and I don't believe you can block them.





honeymoo said:


> what does the ignore list do? will pms from an ignored person come through?
> i ask because i do tbt trades/give away a lot and the gyroid pm annoys me so much, so i've ignored gyroid, will i still get those annoying pms?



Those are your receipts to prove that you successfully did a trade. If you have proof of something and need it fixed it saves us *a lot* of work trying to figure out what happened so we can fix it for you. So while it might be an annoyance to you we set it up that way for a reason and I would suggest unblocking it.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> NPCs have their own usergroup and I don't believe you can block them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are your receipts to prove that you successfully did a trade. If you have proof of something and need it fixed it saves us *a lot* of work trying to figure out what happened so we can fix it for you. So while it might be an annoyance to you we set it up that way for a reason and I would suggest unblocking it.



Remember to save all your receipts for tax time.


----------



## Mao

If I comissioned someone and they drew me something, but I just found that picture and can't remember who drew it for me, is it ok to make a thread asking who drew it? Because I remember they were quite popular so maybe someone might know x_x strange question, I know~


----------



## Caius

Mao said:


> If I comissioned someone and they drew me something, but I just found that picture and can't remember who drew it for me, is it ok to make a thread asking who drew it? Because I remember they were quite popular so maybe someone might know x_x strange question, I know~



Considering you're trying to find the artist to hopefully credit them, I don't see a problem with it. But please, once you find the artist request the thread to be closed so we can keep the forum nice and clean.


----------



## Blu Rose

If we're having a fund raiser for our school, we post a link in our signature to the website for it?  It's not just donations, it's actually buying things, i.e. food.

The rules state that you can't post a link to a website selling virtual goods, so don't say "Just go read the rules," please.


----------



## Caius

Blu Rose said:


> If we're having a fund raiser for our school, we post a link in our signature to the website for it?  It's not just donations, it's actually buying things, i.e. food.
> 
> The rules state that you can't post a link to a website selling virtual goods, so don't say "Just go read the rules."



Hmm.. that's a pretty gray area at the moment. I usually don't advocate it because of complications that could come up with someone not getting their order.. so on & so forth. For now I'm going to say no myself, but any other mod is more than welcome to come in and put their two cents in.


----------



## Blu Rose

ZR388 said:


> Hmm.. that's a pretty gray area at the moment. I usually don't advocate it because of complications that could come up with someone not getting their order.. so on & so forth. For now I'm going to say no myself, but any other mod is more than welcome to come in and put their two cents in.



Okay.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Sholee

Do mods/admins see our PMs? I reported someone's PM due to him/her suggesting something against the rule but can mods see it?


----------



## Caius

Sholee said:


> Do mods/admins see our PMs? I reported someone's PM due to him/her suggesting something against the rule but can mods see it?



If it's reported than the message is quoted.


----------



## Greninja

I'm sure this is a very noob question but how do you post a spoiler?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Greninja said:


> I'm sure this is a very noob question but how do you post a spoiler?



[spoiler*] spoiler content [/spoiler*]

Remove the stars.


----------



## Greninja

Tom said:


> [spoiler*] spoiler content [/spoiler*]
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Caius

Psst without the stars.



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=text][/spoiler]


----------



## Prof Gallows

Psst without the HTML box.


[spoiler=text][/spoiler]


----------



## Miss_Tisa

How do you make a poll?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Miss_Tisa said:


> How do you make a poll?



Create New Topic, scroll down to the bottom and click the check box to make a poll.


----------



## Beleated_Media

How exactly can I make a url appear as a word?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beleated_Media said:


> How exactly can I make a url appear as a word?





		HTML:
	

[url="link"]Text[/url]


For example: And you!~


----------



## Beleated_Media

Tom said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [url="link"]Text[/url]
> 
> 
> For example: And you!~


Thank you my friend


----------



## Mao

ZR388 said:


> Considering you're trying to find the artist to hopefully credit them, I don't see a problem with it. But please, once you find the artist request the thread to be closed so we can keep the forum nice and clean.



Yep! Ok, sure ^_^ Thanks


----------



## Delphine

Is it completely against the rules to sell a villager for BTB in the Villager Trading Plaza, or just not really advised?
I feel like people will more likely offer and buy from the VTP than from the TBT Marketplace, hence why I post there, but if I have no right to do so, I will no longer post in the VTP when I'm selling a villager n_n


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> Is it completely against the rules to sell a villager for BTB in the Villager Trading Plaza, or just not really advised?
> I feel like people will more likely offer and buy from the VTP than from the TBT Marketplace, hence why I post there, but if I have no right to do so, I will no longer post in the VTP when I'm selling a villager n_n



if it's ONLY for btb, it goes in the marketplace, but if you accept in game bells or items as well as btb, i believe it is allowed in VTP


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> if it's ONLY for btb, it goes in the marketplace, but if you accept in game bells or items as well as btb, i believe it is allowed in VTP



I see, it's just that this time, my thread was moved even though I stated in my first post that I could accept hybrids and some clothes, it's not a big deal at all since I already found my buyer, I just want to spare some time for the mods.

I will be more carefull about that from now on. Thank you for your answer!


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello!  Please, how can I remove a thread that I won't be using again? I already closed it, but I want it to disappear, to erase it completely.


----------



## oath2order

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!  Please, how can I remove a thread that I won't be using again? I already closed it, but I want it to disappear, to erase it completely.



I don't think the mods delete threads on request.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I don't think the mods delete threads on request.



Indeed. We don't delete threads.


----------



## f11

omg why was the price of the Username Change rised?


----------



## Murray

C r y s t a l said:


> omg why was the price of the Username Change rised?



blame people like gamora/cap/capella/pom etc


----------



## Mikorin

Is there any way of getting a username changed besides buying it in the shop? I'm kinda hoping to get mine changed but it's kind of expensive...


----------



## oath2order

Murray said:


> blame people like gamora/cap/capella/pom etc



THANK GOD THEY FINALLY CHANGED IT.



Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> Is there any way of getting a username changed besides buying it in the shop? I'm kinda hoping to get mine changed but it's kind of expensive...



Again, don't quote me on this, I'm not staff, but I don't think they change usernames.


----------



## Prof Gallows

We don't. =]


----------



## DeadJo

Can someone get banned if they never post, but they roam the forums?


----------



## Capella

Murray said:


> blame people like gamora/cap/capella/pom etc



- changes username again -
the price change will not stop me =////!!!


----------



## oath2order

whimsical said:


> - changes username again -
> the price change will not stop me =////!!!



I think we need a limit.

Like 3 per year


----------



## Cory

whimsical said:


> - changes username again -
> the price change will not stop me =////!!!



you are out of line


----------



## f11

Oath stop oppressing people pls.


----------



## Prof Gallows

DeadJo said:


> Can someone get banned if they never post, but they roam the forums?



No but the account will look suspicious and it's possible it might get banned if we think someone is using it as an alt.




whimsical said:


> - changes username again -
> the price change will not stop me =////!!!



Good thing you can afford it and are ruining it for all the poor people by making us raise the price. 




oath2order said:


> I think we need a limit.
> 
> Like 3 per year



I agree. I'm going to bring it up with the rest of the staff and see if we can implement it into the feature.


----------



## CharlesKleeven

Prof Gallows said:


> No but the account will look suspicious and it's possible it might get banned if we think someone is using it as an alt.



Is this considered an alt account because she just made one for me since I just started ACNL. We might share bells and TBT and stuff, but I'll be posting on this one, and she'll be posting on DeadJo. 

Also, I came here to ask a question that has probably been asked over an infinite amount of times. Is it TBT, BTB, or TBTB? I read that a mod/admin said it was still TBT, but you say BTB and you're a staff member, so is there no longer an official abbreviation?


----------



## Prof Gallows

CharlesKleeven said:


> Is this considered an alt account because she just made one for me since I just started ACNL. We might share bells and TBT and stuff, but I'll be posting on this one, and she'll be posting on DeadJo.
> 
> Also, I came here to ask a question that has probably been asked over an infinite amount of times. Is it TBT, BTB, or TBTB? I read that a mod/admin said it was still TBT , but you say BTB and you're a staff member, so is there no longer an official abbreviation?



I can write down that you both share an IP so nobody bans the account.

As for the on-site currency, we never gave it an official abbreviation. TBT is the site initials: The Bell Tree.
BTB is what I use personally: Bell Tree Bells.

Some people like to use TBT because it sounds better but technically it doesn't even make any sense. I haven't seen a single person say what TBT stands for when they refer to our currency. Either way it doesn't really matter, the only reason people call them anything other than just bells is because it gets confusing between on site bells and in game bells.


----------



## CharlesKleeven

Prof Gallows said:


> I can write down that you both share an IP so nobody bans the account.
> 
> As for the on-site currency, we never gave it an official abbreviation. TBT is the site initials: The Bell Tree.
> BTB is what I use personally: Bell Tree Bells.
> 
> Some people like to use TBT because it sounds better but technically it doesn't even make any sense. I haven't seen a single person say what TBT stands for when they refer to our currency. Either way it doesn't really matter, the only reason people call them anything other than just bells is because it gets confusing between on site bells and in game bells.



It would be awesome if you could note that, so my account won't get banned.

Aight, thanks for the info. Now that I know there's no official bell name, I'll be thinking about what to call it. Probably BTB to be different from DeadJo.. and to be hipster..


----------



## Aradai

whimsical said:


> - changes username again -
> the price change will not stop me =////!!!


smh cap


----------



## Beardo

I kinda forgot how to get my avatar gif to work...
I know I asked this last time, so... sorry >.<


----------



## Bird

Beardo said:


> I kinda forgot how to get my avatar gif to work...
> I know I asked this last time, so... sorry >.<



Did you buy the Avatar Animation Add-on at the Shop? If not, you should buy it, it is 899 Bell Tree Bells.


----------



## Beardo

Bird said:


> Did you buy the Avatar Animation Add-on at the Shop? If not, you should buy it, it is 899 Bell Tree Bells.



I did, it was just a sizing thing. The icon on my desktop (since my image folders are a nightmare and I don't feel like organizing things and putting them in the right spot, so its easier to have them where I can see them) looked to be the same size of my last avatar, but I guess it was too big. Anyways, I have one working now so its all good!


----------



## Gandalf

CharlesKleeven said:


> Is this considered an alt account because she just made one for me since I just started ACNL. We might share bells and TBT and stuff, but I'll be posting on this one, and she'll be posting on DeadJo.
> 
> Also, I came here to ask a question that has probably been asked over an infinite amount of times. Is it TBT, BTB, or TBTB? I read that a mod/admin said it was still TBT, but you say BTB and you're a staff member, so is there no longer an official abbreviation?



TBT Bells is what I call them. Definitely going down with that ship, don't need all you BTB and TBTB hipsters.


----------



## Cory

ugh where is october birthstone better come out soon or i will crie


----------



## lazuli

we should have a halloween skin for the forum. all month is going to be halloween.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> omg why was the price of the Username Change [raised]?



oh my god 200TBT is such a difference. and there really should be a limit.


----------



## Cory

cory is still waiting for the october birthstone.


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> cory is still waiting for the october birthstone.



Doesn't it get put off by a few days every time someone asks?


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Doesn't it get put off by a few days every time someone asks?



oh crud


----------



## lazuli

Cory said:


> oh crud



if we end up not getting it at all, its all your fault.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Doesn't it get put off by a few days every time someone asks?



Also Justin won't be home until Sunday so unless you can convince Jeremy to do it, it's not gonna go up until then. lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

why isn't my thread title changing in the index, despite editing the OP thread title?


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> why isn't my thread title changing in the index, despite editing the OP thread title?



You won't be able to edit the thread titles of older threads if they're about one to two months old, if I remember correctly. No idea why.

You can report the thread with the name change you want and we can take care of it for you.


----------



## Miss_Tisa

How do you edit the choices names in a poll?


----------



## B e t h a n y

Is anyone else shop messed up? Mine had been for the last few days


----------



## Fjoora

I receive this message when trying to upload an animated signature, and I have never had one before: "You may not upload animated images." 
If a mod could look into this for me, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Cory

Is the BTB gift for birthdays delayed?


----------



## Nanobyte

Miss_Tisa said:


> How do you edit the choices names in a poll?



Hello friieeend


----------



## ryan88

Miss_Tisa said:


> How do you edit the choices names in a poll?



You can't unless you ask a mod I think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jesirawr said:


> I receive this message when trying to upload an animated signature, and I have never had one before: "You may not upload animated images."
> If a mod could look into this for me, that would be great. Thanks.



Use the BB code. No one can upload animated sigs from a conputer


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Will the regular cakes be restocked since they sold out recently?


----------



## ryan88

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Will the regular cakes be restocked since they sold out recently?



Yes


----------



## Minties

Birthstone or riot.


----------



## Horus

Ban avatar stealers or riot


----------



## Vickytoria

*How do you edit a thread name?*


----------



## Sholee

I have some steam game codes and would like to trade for other games. Are we allowed to trade steam games with one another?


----------



## Wholockian

How do i edit a wifi feedback notification? We sorted the problem out and theres no negativity between us both, but the hammer/edit thingy is just translucent for me


----------



## oath2order

ryan88 said:


> Yes


You dont know that fot sure


----------



## Kaiaa

Wholockian said:


> How do i edit a wifi feedback notification? We sorted the problem out and theres no negativity between us both, but the hammer/edit thingy is just translucent for me



You can PM me the details and I can help you out


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> Is the BTB gift for birthdays delayed?



Was never answered.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sholee said:


> I have some steam game codes and would like to trade for other games. Are we allowed to trade steam games with one another?



The answer to that is, if you do that with others, don't expect the staff to step in and bail you out. If you get scammed games or credits, they won't refund or help. So yes, you can but you do so taking responsibility for whatever happens.


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> The answer to that is, if you do that with others, don't expect the staff to step in and bail you out. If you get scammed games or credits, they won't refund or help. So yes, you can but you do so taking responsibility for whatever happens.



I would like to confirm this. The Bell Tree staff are not going to help you if you get scammed. You're also not allowed to use the wifi rating system for these kinds of trades. Do trades like this at your own risk and be very careful of who you give your information to.


----------



## Tessie

I have more so of a suggestion, are you guys able to add notifications on this website? I really want to receive a notification when someone quotes me, or I want someone to receive a notification when I quote them, or reply to them. I think it would be a great feature.


----------



## Mieiki

Tessie said:


> I have more so of a suggestion, are you guys able to add notifications on this website? I really want to receive a notification when someone quotes me, or I want someone to receive a notification when I quote them, or reply to them. I think it would be a great feature.



+1


----------



## Hyperpesta

When is the next bell tree direct?


----------



## Sholee

how does birthday btb work? I haven't received any yet, does it come in the form of a PM or randomly whenever i post?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sholee said:


> how does birthday btb work? I haven't received any yet, does it come in the form of a PM or randomly whenever i post?



The bot is a bit delayed, it should arrive eventually.  Just keep checking on your bells every now and then. I got mine a day after, others two hours after the PM. Bit wonky.


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> The bot is a bit delayed, it should arrive eventually.  Just keep checking on your bells every now and then. I got mine a day after, others two hours after the PM. Bit wonky.



They're processed in batches, so depending on how many birthdays there are on a day and where you're placed in the queue, it might take a while to get to you.


----------



## Justin

Tessie said:


> I have more so of a suggestion, are you guys able to add notifications on this website? I really want to receive a notification when someone quotes me, or I want someone to receive a notification when I quote them, or reply to them. I think it would be a great feature.



I don't like to promise anything; I'll just say that we're well aware of this request and have heard it many many times, so it is firmly in the back of my mind to implement someday.


----------



## Justin

J o s h said:


> When is the next bell tree direct?



I coukdn't tell you, sorry. Be on the look out for a thread or banner to pop up a day or two prior for most directs.


----------



## lazuli

there's such a thing as birthday tbt??? WHAT
since when has this been a thing


----------



## Mieiki

Where can I buy October Birthstones? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## lazuli

Mieiki said:


> Where can I buy October Birthstones? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



we're going to end up getting them in november if people keep asking.


----------



## Sholee

cosmonaut said:


> we're going to end up getting them in november if people keep asking.



you know they don't really push it back right? >_<
or else there would never be any restocks


----------



## lazuli

are we getting pokeball collectibles again to commemorate ORAS??


----------



## ryan88

I found a useful list of codes http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#explanation


----------



## Caius

cosmonaut said:


> are we getting pokeball collectibles again to commemorate ORAS??



We're not giving any information away at the moment about the pokeball. You should check our Bell Tree Directs if you're interested in information on it. Other than that, we usually won't disclose that kind of thing in the informational threads. 



cosmonaut said:


> there's such a thing as birthday tbt??? WHAT
> since when has this been a thing



Always!


----------



## Nerd House

Would I be allowed to sell or trade my League of Legends account here?


----------



## Kaiaa

Adol the Red said:


> Would I be allowed to sell or trade my League of Legends account here?



No. From my understanding you're really not supposed to be giving your accounts away in the first place, much less selling them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is it considered against the rules to offer new users (registered for at least one day) collectibles for 200 to 400 TBT? I'm not doing it, but I knew one person who did.


----------



## Mieiki

I'd like to buy some October Birthstones on the TBT Market. Should the price be higher than usual? (Due to the inexistent restock)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mieiki said:


> I'd like to buy some October Birthstones on the TBT Market. Should the price be higher than usual? (Due to the inexistent restock)



You're probably better off waiting until we put them in the shop. Which will be soon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Is anyone else experiencing problems connecting to the IRC? I've tried changing servers around and so far nothing is connecting. Tried the link up top too, nothing.


----------



## Beleated_Media

how do I close a thread?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beleated_Media said:


> how do I close a thread?



It has to be in a board that allows you to close threads (and your own thread), but you have to check a little box down at the bottom and post (I think. Only way I've closed mine.) Otherwise you can just report it for a mod to come close.


----------



## Usagi Roll

How do I move a thread to a Different section?


----------



## Chris

Usagi Roll said:


> How do I move a thread to a Different section?



Report the post and tell us in the box that comes up that the thread needs to be moved.


----------



## Sholee

> Prohibited Transactions
> Do not post about buying or selling the following:
> 
> Forum or Animal Crossing bells for real money or gift cards representative of real money.



I see many shops in the Museum taking art commissions for real money, is this against the rules?


----------



## inthenameofSweden

How does one edit a thread name? I've done it once but I can't seem to do it again ;u;

guess who remembered


----------



## Usagi Roll

Okay, so anytime I'm on The bell tree via mobile when I send things ( comments, TBT, notes, threads ) it does a duplicate, two. Well sometimes when I'm lucky there's only one note or comment but if I send 50 TBT they get 100 and yeah! It's not my phone because I've restarted my phone then used other devices! I even used a different wifi source, please help admins! ;^;;


----------



## starlark

Sholee said:


> I see many shops in the Museum taking art commissions for real money, is this against the rules?



I don't think it's against the rules, but I think the shops need to provide a link to a tumblr page/deviantART journal for people to commission them there rather than directly purchase a commission via here.


----------



## Beleated_Media

How can I close a thread in brewsters cafe?


----------



## starlark

Beleated_Media said:


> How can I close a thread in brewsters cafe?



Report it.


----------



## Bowie

So, am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## Justin

Bowie said:


> So, am I the only one seeing this?



Nope!


----------



## Danielkang2

-_- I really don't know why but the shop glitched on me again.


----------



## oath2order

Would the threads in this tag be worth adding to the new Bulletin Board thread, especially since any future staff changes will likely be put there, and consistency is best?


----------



## Flop

Danielkang2 said:


> -_- I really don't know why but the shop glitched on me again.


Dang it must be hard only snatching two yellow letters


----------



## Mao

errrr nevermind, I just read something xD


----------



## Cory

Still never got birthday bells...


----------



## Danielkang2

Fierce said:


> Dang it must be hard only snatching two yellow letters


-_- Don't assume I didn't get any of them by restock and I posted that before I even had the yellow letters. You have a white feather! lol I thought that trumps everything?


----------



## Flop

Danielkang2 said:


> -_- Don't assume I didn't get any of them by restock and I posted that before I even had the yellow letters. You have a white feather! lol I thought that trumps everything?


I bought it from another user.


----------



## Danielkang2

How much tbt did you buy it for? So I know when I kinda have enough tbt to buy one.


----------



## starlark

Are members that try and constantly get you to sell your stuff to them/ buy their stuff at a higher price than they initially told you allowed?
I know I can ignore them, but it's quite annoying.


----------



## spamurai

Cory said:


> Still never got birthday bells...



I didn't either. I don't think they do it anymore...


----------



## Beleated_Media

How do I make a link appear as a  word?


----------



## Bird

@Belated_Media, highlight the word(s) and you see the world icon with the chain on it? Put the link and bam, you got it.

*Example:* Link 1, *Link 2*, _Link 3_, Link 5 and Link 6


----------



## Beleated_Media

No like www.something.org turns into Randomwordsentence


----------



## Bird

Yes like this: Randomwordsentence, I kinda have trouble explaining it, but you put these codes (minus the asterisks) [*URL="url goes here"]word goes here[/url*].

The outcome is this: Word goes here, I'll use Google.com as a help link.


----------



## Gandalf

It should look like this:

[url=paste link here]Name link here[/url]


----------



## lazuli

when did we hit 4mil posts and what constitutes as an active member. theres 50k members but like .87532678543445688 of that are active


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> when did we hit 4mil posts and what constitutes as an active member. theres 50k members but like .87532678543445688 of that are active



Yesterday! The Active Member statistic is how many unique members logged in within the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Mikorin

spamurai said:


> I didn't either. I don't think they do it anymore...



I'd like some confirmation on this, as my birthday was yesterday and i didn't get bells...


----------



## oath2order

computertrash said:


> when did we hit 4mil posts and what constitutes as an active member. theres 50k members but like .87532678543445688 of that are active



Correction: .87532678543445688 (87%) of 54,073 is 47331.5453, rounded down to 47331. We do not have that many active, instead, we have 0.110313835 active, which is 11% activity.


----------



## lazuli

oath2order said:


> Correction: .87532678543445688 (87%) of 54,073 is 47331.5453, rounded down to 47331. We do not have that many active, instead, we have 0.110313835 active, which is 11% activity.



thank u for maths. much appreciate .


----------



## Marisol

I sent a message through "Contacts Us", but I figured out the problem, so no need to pay any attention to it!


----------



## Darkbrussel

Why is it called TBT and not BTB or TBTB or anything else?
The Bell Tree........???? why not Bell Tree Bells or The Bell Tree Bells?


----------



## Alex_x27

What's in the box?


----------



## lazuli

what does it mean when a name is brown? like the username (like how jeremy is red and jas0n is blue) is coloured. is the person banned?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

computertrash said:


> what does it mean when a name is brown? like the username (like how jeremy is red and jas0n is blue) is coloured. is the person banned?



Banned/Deactivated/Unconfirmed I believe.


----------



## Coach

How many collectibles are there in total?


----------



## starlark

starlark said:


> Are members that try and constantly get you to sell your stuff to them/ buy their stuff at a higher price than they initially told you allowed?
> I know I can ignore them, but it's quite annoying.



*cough*


----------



## Sholee

i'm think that might be considered as 'harassment' especially if they keep doing it
so you can prob report their PMs or posts to the mods


----------



## Jake

Is there any way or is there any plans to implement a custom search results/new posts thing in the future?

Coz whilst the "No AC" is good I'd find it handy to make my own custom one so i can exclude things I don't care about as well like the introduction board, museum, basement and cellar.

Idk I'd just find it handy dandy


----------



## Miss_Tisa

Who's in charge of making new sticky threads?(like "Quick,Before the Mods Come!","Ask The Staff",etc.)


----------



## Aradai

Miss_Tisa said:


> Who's in charge of making new sticky threads?(like "Quick,Before the Mods Come!","Ask The Staff",etc.)



"Quack" was made by a regular user, but someone requested it to be stickied.
I'm pretty sure any mods do it.


----------



## Miss_Tisa

How do do a new post on a thread instead of a post merge?


----------



## Aradai

Miss_Tisa said:


> How do do a new post on a thread instead of a post merge?



You must wait at least thirty minutes.


----------



## Mikorin

so im guessing birthday bells are no longer given out?


----------



## oath2order

Sparkanine said:


> You must wait at least thirty minutes.



Or be a mod


----------



## TykiButterfree

Is the purple mailbox going to come back?  It is just always sold out in the shop.


----------



## lazuli

why is there always more guests than users online
who are you guests
reveal yourselves


----------



## Sholee

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> so im guessing birthday bells are no longer given out?



yeah i'm still waiting on my birthday bells as well, does it usually take this long?
my birthday was Oct 6


----------



## oath2order

Maybe theyre disabled?


----------



## Justin

Birthday bells are glitchy as all hell right now to be honest. They're a bit all over the place, haven't had the chance to really sit down and look into it.


----------



## Locket

What's the blog for?


----------



## Aradai

oath2order said:


> Or be a mod



that too^


----------



## zoeisabunny

Hi! I joined the site on 10-25 and got 150 welcome bells, but then yesterday at 4:25 I see another transaction called welcome and another 150 bells credited to me. I'm scared to use them because if they aren't supposed to be there, I dont wanna get in trouble >< what should I do?


----------



## kassie

zoeisabunny said:


> Hi! I joined the site on 10-25 and got 150 welcome bells, but then yesterday at 4:25 I see another transaction called welcome and another 150 bells credited to me. I'm scared to use them because if they aren't supposed to be there, I dont wanna get in trouble >< what should I do?



They are suppose to be there. As you continue to post around the site you'll get "welcome" bells.
I think you get 750 in total. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. ^^;;


----------



## zoeisabunny

selcouth said:


> They are suppose to be there. As you continue to post around the site you'll get "welcome" bells.
> I think you get 750 in total. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. ^^;;



oh yay! I didn't realize, thank you


----------



## kassie

A couple questions:

1.) Can I discard a "Avatar Width Extension" that's in my inventory or would that mean I'd no longer be able to use 150x100 size avatars? What about a used "Username Change"? 

2.) Can mods and/or admins see you online even when using invisible mode? I've always wondered.

Thank you~


----------



## Danielkang2

I've been wondering about that too.


----------



## kassie

*nods* One more: Twice there has been a database error in the past few days, is that because of all the crazy refreshing happening ?


----------



## Danielkang2

Also how do you make your avatar bigger after buying the extension?


----------



## kassie

Danielkang2 said:


> Also how do you make your avatar bigger after buying the extension?



You just upload a 150x100 size avatar, I think..., that's all I did iirc. ^^;


----------



## Danielkang2

I did that but I don't think my avatar got any bigger.  Yours looks much bigger than mine.


----------



## Zulehan

Yes, they can see you: your user name is merely italicized.


----------



## Danielkang2

hm? I don't understand your post.


----------



## Zulehan

Referring to Selcouth's question about whether staff can see 'invisible' members; just too lazy to quote it.


----------



## Danielkang2

Oh. Does anybody know why my avatar is still small? Look at Selcouth's and mine.


----------



## lazuli

Danielkang2 said:


> Oh. Does anybody know why my avatar is still small? Look at Selcouth's and mine.



the width has to be 150px. if its a large image, itll resize so the height is 100 and scaling width to size.


----------



## Prof Gallows

selcouth said:


> A couple questions:
> 
> 1.) Can I discard a "Avatar Width Extension" that's in my inventory or would that mean I'd no longer be able to use 150x100 size avatars? What about a used "Username Change"?
> 
> 2.) Can mods and/or admins see you online even when using invisible mode? I've always wondered.
> 
> Thank you~



1. No idea.

2. Yes.


----------



## starlark

Why does uploading attachments/ additional attachments cost TBT?


----------



## Prof Gallows

starlark said:


> Why does uploading attachments/ additional attachments cost TBT?



They just do. You can work around it by uploading to imgur or some other photo hosting site, which I recommend doing.


----------



## kassie

Zulehan said:


> Yes, they can see you: your user name is merely italicized.





Prof Gallows said:


> 1. No idea.
> 
> 2. Yes.



Alright. Thanks Zulehan and Prof Gallows


----------



## Mints

Hello!
What does it mean when you have a "+" or "*" near your username?
I see it in my username and other people's too so I was curious if it meant anything


----------



## kassie

Mints said:


> Hello!
> What does it mean when you have a "+" or "*" near your username?
> I see it in my username and other people's too so I was curious if it meant anything



* means you're using invisible mode and + by a username means they're your friend.


----------



## Mints

selcouth said:


> * means you're using invisible mode and + by a username means they're your friend.



Oh I see now, thank you very much!


----------



## Locket

What's the Blog Tree for?


----------



## oath2order

Star Fire said:


> What's the Blog Tree for?



...For posting blogs...


----------



## kassie

selcouth said:


> A couple questions:
> 
> 1.) Can I discard a "Avatar Width Extension" that's in my inventory or would that mean I'd no longer be able to use 150x100 size avatars? What about a used "Username Change"?
> 
> 2.) Can mods and/or admins see you online even when using invisible mode? I've always wondered. _~Answered_
> 
> Thank you~



Anyone know the answer to my first question? ^^;; Trying to clean up my inventory.
Eeeh.. hope it's okay to bump questions.


----------



## Maruchan

: :* Suggestions Here* : :

To commemorate The Bell Tree's 10th Birthday
&
Major Events / Holidays / New Year / etc.

- Please consider adding a non-giftable, new collectible available free for all members who logged on within that one day?
(maybe limit to one each, just to be fair, or priced it at a _much_ higher price than usual, but for a limited time only )

- For the 10th Anniversary, please consider reviving a few discontinued collectibles, 
maybe have a restock timeframe (like the awesome glittering candy corn banner we are having now at the shop), 
and few times a day for that week, batches of 10 would be released. 

I mentioned this over at the Marketplace's Restock thread last night,
then I realize perhaps the HQ is a more appropriate place for such suggestions.

Thank you! C:


----------



## Skyfall

selcouth said:


> Anyone know the answer to my first question? ^^;; Trying to clean up my inventory.
> Eeeh.. hope it's okay to bump questions.



If you ditch the avatar extension, I think the extension goes away.  I am not sure, of course.  But when I ditched the color add on to make the title a different color, the color customization went away.  So I would recommend you keep it.


----------



## Mercedes

Uhm, ok. I randomly got a msg saying my account was suspended, for like ten mins. And then I let me back on. I was like super scared. Do you know why?  I have been extra good.r


----------



## aleshapie

My Notifications tab has continued to say that I have 1 unread visitor message, but I do not. How can this be fixed/reset?


----------



## Locket

aleshapie said:


> My Notifications tab has continued to say that I have 1 unread visitor message, but I do not. How can this be fixed/reset?



It's OK. It'll eventually go away.  Ihad it once. It was so annoying.


----------



## aleshapie

Star Fire said:


> It's OK. It'll eventually go away.  Ihad it once. It was so annoying.



Grrrr, annoying, it is!! Thanks!


----------



## Sinister

Hey, can someone help me out with this. Is it possible to remove your posts?


----------



## Gosalyne

I wonder if someone can help with an info: I noticed that over the past few days I stopped receiving bells for posting.
Are there specific topics where you post and don't get bells?

I have the same amount of bells for about a week, though I have some 50-60 extra posts. 

Many thanks for any help. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to add that I was not posting in The Basement, or Introduction Board, but on the TBT Trade board and the Villagers Trading Plaza.


----------



## oath2order

Rignelda said:


> Hey, can someone help me out with this. Is it possible to remove your posts?



Nope



Gosalyne said:


> I wonder if someone can help with an info: I noticed that over the past few days I stopped receiving bells for posting.
> Are there specific topics where you post and don't get bells?
> 
> I have the same amount of bells for about a week, though I have some 50-60 extra posts.
> 
> Many thanks for any help.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need to add that I was not posting in The Basement, or Introduction Board, but on the TBT Trade board and the Villagers Trading Plaza.



Pretty sure it's either eliminated in those boards or severely nerfed.

Mod plz update: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Nerd House

So is "The Woods" board just a place to post whatever you want? I notice it's not moderated and the dumbest topics are made there.


----------



## lazuli

Adol the Red said:


> So is "The Woods" board just a place to post whatever you want? I notice it's not moderated and the dumbest topics are made there.



you mean the SPOOKIEST TOPICS. and yeah i guess.
it opens again next february.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Adol the Red said:


> So is "The Woods" board just a place to post whatever you want? I notice it's not moderated and the dumbest topics are made there.



ur dumb Yes.


----------



## Sholee

Can we keep the woods theme after halloween is over, looks way better than the standard. It can be optional like the undercover mode.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sholee said:


> Can we keep the woods theme after halloween is over, looks way better than the standard. It can be optional like the undercover mode.



No. =]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Prof Gallows said:


> No. =]



XD Your just like "No. "


----------



## lazuli

gallows is so nice

why is the lottery a thing
theres been only *2* winners in 2 years


----------



## Justin

computertrash said:


> gallows is so nice
> 
> why is the lottery a thing
> theres been only *2* winners in 2 years



Holy **** there's actually been 2 winners?!?


----------



## sej

Can we have a restock soon?


----------



## oath2order

Sej said:


> Can we have a restock soon?



Can you not.

Now it's been put off for two years.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Holy **** there's actually been 2 winners?!?



If people have won that means it isn't impossible! We don't actually have to fix it!


----------



## lazuli

Prof Gallows said:


> If people have won that means it isn't impossible! We don't actually have to fix it!



THAT DOESNT MEAN WE NEED IT, PROFESSOR.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Holy **** there's actually been 2 winners?!?


SOMEBODY WON THE MEASLY 100 BELL PAY OUT? O:


Prof Gallows said:


> If people have won that means it isn't impossible! We don't actually have to fix it!


You guys were actually going to try and fix it?


----------



## TykiButterfree

What does the configure button in the shop inventory do to collectibles?


----------



## magsley

Okay... So after lurking for a long time and reading just about every FAQ and rule and forum guide post, I'm still confused about Bell Tree Forum Bells... 

Here is a screenshot of my Bell page and I'm confused as to what the circled lines mean? As in, why are two of my Bells earned get then crossed out and say spent at the same time? Does it have to do with editing posts maybe? Also what does "Welcome" mean? It was a lot of Bells too so I'm curious!

Screenshot under the spoiler:



Spoiler








Thank you!


----------



## Zulehan

All new members receive a 'package' of TBT Bells in several installments. How to 'unlock' all of these installments is kept hidden to discourage spamming, I believe. 

Also, whenever you edit a post or upload an image, the total TBT Bells earned is adjusted.


----------



## magsley

Oooohhh I see, maybe this should be added to the FAQ about TBT Bells? Thanks Zulehan!


----------



## Alienfish

Asking about really inactive user(names) here, is it possible to re-assign a really old inactive one(the dude hasn't been on for nearly 3 years)? And if so, who to PM?

Wanted to change to a certain because I couldn't find when I first searched for one to change but then I dug a bit and found the one I wanted only to see it very inactive. Pretty much want it a lot and wasted some bells on a change so


----------



## Justin

Jun said:


> Asking about really inactive user(names) here, is it possible to re-assign a really old inactive one(the dude hasn't been on for nearly 3 years)? And if so, who to PM?
> 
> Wanted to change to a certain because I couldn't find when I first searched for one to change but then I dug a bit and found the one I wanted only to see it very inactive. Pretty much want it a lot and wasted some bells on a change so



A proper service for this kind of thing is in the pipeline, but it's not currently available.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> A proper service for this kind of thing is in the pipeline, but it's not currently available.


Alright, I'll just save my username thing for later then :3 Thanks for responding.


----------



## Cory

OMG I AM SO MAD where is the guy fawkes collectable? If you don't release it soon I'm telling my mom!!!!!111


----------



## Sholee

What do you have to do for your account to be banned? Repeatedly go against forum rules? I'm sure the first time you break the rules, you just get a warning right?


----------



## MayorOfGotham

Hey how do I...sorry..,post anything?


----------



## nard

MayorOfGotham said:


> Hey how do I...sorry..,post anything?



...


...


You just did.


Do you mean threads?


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm confused about the stance here on selling art for real money/cash.

On one hand, I saw an admin/mod say that it was not allowed. But someone else told me that they received permission to sell art for cash. 

Which is the truth and what, then, is the actual rule regarding the sale of art for money here?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> What do you have to do for your account to be banned? Repeatedly go against forum rules? I'm sure the first time you break the rules, you just get a warning right?



I could be biased but I feel that it's actually quite difficult to get yourself banned around here. We'll usually shower you with plenty of warnings in most cases before you'll come close to an actual suspension, although we are far less lenient after you've been suspended previously. You can find more information in the rules. Please give them a read here! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines



Jeremy said:


> *Warnings & Infractions*
> 
> Warnings (yellow) are typically received for minor and/or first-time offenses. More severe or repeated offenses will receive infractions (red).
> When you receive a warning or infraction, you will be private messaged by the forum with the details. To view your full infraction history, click the Infractions tab on your profile.
> Warnings and infractions will not be reversed or removed, except under extraordinary circumstances.
> 
> *Bans*
> 
> You will be banned if you receive enough warnings or infractions from violating the rules. The length of the ban depends on the amount of warnings or infractions you received, any previous bans, and the severity of the violation(s).
> Creating another account after being banned will only result in an increased ban time.
> If you believe you were banned unfairly or would like to ask for forgiveness, email support@belltreeforums.com.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jubs your sigs behind.


----------



## Kirby of the Stars

I am outright confused at how to apply an avatar. I have been messing with the albums but they are not cooperating. Just a tip would be nice!


----------



## JCnator

What is the maximum amount of characters can a post hold? One of my posts currently have a bit over 10 000 characters, and I've been wondering about that.


----------



## lazuli

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> What is the maximum amount of characters can a post hold? One of my posts currently have a bit over 10 000 characters, and I've been wondering about that.



wtf are you playing maf or smth


----------



## Kirby of the Stars

Hello, all. I am back with another question. So, is the Bell Tree HQ a place for general discussion when it comes to in-game topics? Or is there another place I should be directing a thread to? I am interested in starting a thread about the effects of cycling villagers or purchasing them, and the opinions on the overall feel of the game when not involving random chance. Where would I go to post a discussion like that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kirby of the Stars said:


> Hello, all. I am back with another question. So, is the Bell Tree HQ a place for general discussion when it comes to in-game topics? Or is there another place I should be directing a thread to? I am interested in starting a thread about the effects of cycling villagers or purchasing them, and the opinions on the overall feel of the game when not involving random chance. Where would I go to post a discussion like that?


The Bell Tree HQ is the place for general discussion about the forum. For specific topics, you'd need to find the specific board that matches. 

For example the topics you're looking to discuss would be best suited for the Animal Crossing: New Leaf board.

@TheBigJC: I think it's 20,000 something.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When you cycle villagers for tbt should your thread be put in the tbt marketplace or the villagers section?


----------



## SharJoY

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you cycle villagers for tbt should your thread be put in the tbt marketplace or the villagers section?



If it is solely TBT then it goes in the TBT marketplace, if it is for either TBT and/or in game bells it goes in the villager trading plaza


----------



## Hyperpesta

How long rougthly does it take to fix mistakes? 


Like sending stuff to the wrong person,sending stuff and not being payed, and other stuff?


----------



## lazuli

this is somewhat pertaining to the site
are the majority of the people in daniel's 100s thread permabanned? or just. banned for a while.


----------



## Cheza

What is the purpose of tbt? Is it just a site currency to buy site features? Can it be converted to real money?


----------



## lazuli

Cheza said:


> What is the purpose of tbt? Is it just a site currency to buy site features? Can it be converted to real money?



yes it is site currency. you can use it to buy add-ons (like avatar extension. your avatar is a square but mine is a rectangle because i have an add-on), collectibles (the candies and popsicles under my avatar are examples), art/items from other users like pokemon or game download codes, and in-game items.


----------



## Cheza

computertrash said:


> yes it is site currency. you can use it to buy add-ons (like avatar extension. your avatar is a square but mine is a rectabgle because i have an add-on), collectibles (the candies and popsicles under my avatar are examples), art/items from other users like pokemon or game download codes, and in-game items.


Ah OK thanks


----------



## oath2order

computertrash said:


> this is somewhat pertaining to the site
> are the majority of the people in daniel's 100s thread permabanned? or just. banned for a while.



Mods won't answer this just because they don't discuss bans with us


----------



## Netphlix

Is it against the rules to talk about pirating a PC game or videos or whatever?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Netphlix said:


> Is it against the rules to talk about pirating a PC game or videos or whatever?



I would think the general statement is that it's okay to say you pirated something or hint at it, but don't provide links. I don't see anything seemingly answering that question directly, but it would be ideal to just err on the side of caution.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Is the chat down? I can't seem to load it, I just get a large white box. S:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jinglefruit said:


> Is the chat down? I can't seem to load it, I just get a large white box. S:



Sometimes the web client provided via the Chat link doesn't always work. You have to keep refreshing, use a different browser or a different messaging client like Pidgin, Mibbit, mIRC.


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> I would think the general statement is that it's okay to say you pirated something or hint at it, but don't provide links. I don't see anything seemingly answering that question directly, but it would be ideal to just err on the side of caution.



That sounds about right. We don't really have an official policy on it.


----------



## Sholee

Are birthday bells still bugg'd out?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Are birthday bells still bugg'd out?



I hope not. You deserved those birthday bells.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Birthday bells are glitchy as all hell right now to be honest. They're a bit all over the place, haven't had the chance to really sit down and look into it.



bumping

I'm sure if enough people PM Justin or Jeremy it'll move up on the priority list!!!

Please don't actually do that I am joking!


----------



## Greninja

Why don't you guys make color title changing free I don't really see a point in having to buy it? Or at least make it free and you can only change it every 4months?


----------



## Gandalf

Greninja said:


> Why don't you guys make color title changing free I don't really see a point in having to buy it? Or at least make it free and you can only change it every 4months?



There was a time where title colour changes were one of the few things you could actually buy in the shop. It's probably going to stay that way, they are supposed to just be a profile bonus for posting above anything else so where is the fun in making them free.


----------



## Greninja

Gandalf said:


> There was a time where title colour changes were one of the few things you could actually buy in the shop. It's probably going to stay that way, they are supposed to just be a profile bonus for posting above anything else so where is the fun in making them free.


The fun part is it's free  just an Idea though


----------



## lazuli

Greninja said:


> The fun part is it's free  just an Idea though



you should know by now that theres no fun on the bell tree forums.


----------



## lazuli

why is this named the bell tree forums? how long did it take to set it up?? why arent i a mod yet????????????


----------



## Greninja

computertrash said:


> why is this named the bell tree forums? how long did it take to set it up?? why arent i a mod yet????????????


Because your immature 

And how do you do the thin spoilers?


----------



## lazuli

Greninja said:


> Because your immature
> 
> And how do you do the thin spoilers?



wow ok.
you type 
	
	




		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ]blah blah[/spoiler]

DUH.


----------



## Greninja

The thin ones not the regular


----------



## lazuli

Greninja said:


> The thin ones not the regular



yes, thats how you do it.


		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ]pokemon pokemon pokemon[/spoiler]


becomes:



Spoiler:  



pokemon pokemon pokemon


----------



## Greninja

Spoiler:  



Thank you


----------



## CainWolf

If I wanted to post a topic that invited everyone to share their wishlists, for both items and villagers they're looking for, not necessarily to buy/sell/trade for specific items but just share with one another so that people may help if they feel like it but are under no obligation to, then what forum would that go into?


----------



## lazuli

CainWolf said:


> If I wanted to post a topic that invited everyone to share their wishlists, for both items and villagers they're looking for, not necessarily to buy/sell/trade for specific items but just share with one another so that people may help if they feel like it but are under no obligation to, then what forum would that go into?



retail. its still trading, so itd go there. train station is only for playing with others, not serious business.


----------



## maarowak

I love the doubutsu no mori collectibles, but they are all sold out.
I'm probably missing some very important info about how these collectibles work and why almost everything is sold out but I didn't see any specific threads or guides about it ):

also, two other related question:

are the collectibles organizable? (aka you can chose their position) if not, they start right to left or left to right? how does it work?_? I saw some people talking about dates???
how much are the doubutsu no mori collectibles when buying from other people?


----------



## lazuli

maarowak said:


> I love the doubutsu no mori collectibles, but they are all sold out.
> I'm probably missing some very important info about how these collectibles work and why almost everything is sold out but I didn't see any specific threads or guides about it ):
> 
> also, two other related question:
> 
> are the collectibles organizable? (aka you can chose their position) if not, they start right to left or left to right? how does it work?_? I saw some people talking about dates???
> how much are the doubutsu no mori collectibles when buying from other people?



no, theyre not. theyre organised in order they were bought, even when gifted, most recently is the top left. theres a guide on collectible prices somewhere in the marketplace. the yellow character goes for abut 14k.


----------



## maarowak

computertrash said:


> no, theyre not. theyre organised in order they were bought, even when gifted, most recently is the top left. theres a guide on collectible prices somewhere in the marketplace. the yellow character goes for abut 14k.



oh... what a weird method! will try looking for the guide later, thank you so much!!! (-:


----------



## Nanobyte

So there are infractions, yeah. The two I've gotten are "0 points." What do these points do and such?


----------



## Maruchan

maarowak said:


> oh... what a weird method! will try looking for the guide later, thank you so much!!! (-:



Yeah, it's quite odd, and possibly the cause for a bit of angst, because they will be displayed in the order when that collectible was first purchased (or given), not the date it was send to you.

Also, is this the guide you are looking for? 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-of-suggested-median-prices-for-collectibles


----------



## lazuli

Nanobyte said:


> So there are infractions, yeah. The two I've gotten are "0 points." What do these points do and such?



nothin. they were probably default things from vBullentin and the admins/mods r too lazy to remove them or dont know how.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know all infractions or warnings received will never go away from your infraction history. However, they do expire. But are there any infractions that never expire (point value is retained as long as you stay)? If so, what are some examples?


----------



## oath2order

Nanobyte said:


> So there are infractions, yeah. The two I've gotten are "0 points." What do these points do and such?





computertrash said:


> nothin. they were probably default things from vBullentin and the admins/mods r too lazy to remove them or dont know how.



The default for banning on vBulletin-based forums is that once you reach a certain amount of points, you will automatically be banned. If I'm not mistaken, this has been disabled on TBT.

Warnings give 0 points.
Infractions give whatever amount of points the mods decide. Or one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> The default for banning on vBulletin-based forums is that once you reach a certain amount of points, you will automatically be banned. If I'm not mistaken, this has been disabled on TBT.
> 
> Warnings give 0 points.
> Infractions give whatever amount of points the mods decide. Or one.



I hear that 10 points is the banning point (where one is eternally banned) on this site. Is that true?


----------



## Zombie_Girl

*Is it possible to make it an option where on your profile or 
mini profile (displayed on the side of posts) displays your Town's 
current gate status? (This would be set manually from the profile options or such)

:3 I would love that! <3*


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> I hear that 10 points is the banning point (where one is eternally banned) on this site. Is that true?



Ask a mod


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Ask a mod



That's what this thread is for. -~-


----------



## Thunder

Apple2012 said:


> I hear that 10 points is the banning point (where one is eternally banned) on this site. Is that true?



Actually it's 2.



Zombie_Girl said:


> *Is it possible to make it an option where on your profile or
> mini profile (displayed on the side of posts) displays your Town's
> current gate status? (This would be set manually from the profile options or such)
> 
> :3 I would love that! <3*



I don't see that option being implemented anytime soon. I think the easiest option would be to add it to your signature, if you've got your heart set on it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> Actually it's 2.



I'm guessing that's the minimum for a temporary ban. What about a permanent ban (aka eternal ban)?


----------



## Caius

It's case by case.


----------



## epicquirkynugget

How do you give someone bells after you bought something?


----------



## Caius

epicquirkynugget said:


> How do you give someone bells after you bought something?



Click on their bells and select Transfer, then add the amount with a reason (if desired)


----------



## Gosalyne

There's a bit of the confusion now when you want to transfer TBT bells.
There's  scroll-down menu, and where you need to enter the amount it says "code".

I had all the pain in the world to receive a payment just a few minutes ago.
Could you please check this feature?
I guess it's a mild glitch due to the new option to send tickets for the fair to people.


----------



## radical6

can we ban font size 1 bc i cant read anything


----------



## oath2order

justice said:


> can we ban font size 1 bc i cant read anything



And pastel colors in size 1 font.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> And pastel colors in size 1 font.



Why not just pastel colors in general too


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Why not just pastel colors in general too



I've tried.


----------



## Chris

Tom said:


> Why not just pastel colors in general too





Justin said:


> I've tried.



But pastel colours are the best.


----------



## lazuli

Tina said:


> But pastel colours are the best.



TELL ME, TINA, CAN YOU READ THIS


----------



## Chris

computertrash said:


> TELL ME, TINA, CAN YOU READ THIS



Yes, I can read it.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Why not just pastel colors in general too


anything but pink! =(

can we change the default font to comic sans??!!


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> But pastel colours are the best.



Tina this isn't Gaia Online home of the weeaboos.



justice said:


> anything but pink! =(
> 
> can we change the default font to comic sans??!!



die.


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Tina this isn't Gaia Online home of the weeaboos.
> 
> 
> 
> die.



Be nice. I happen to like co-hahahahahahahaha



Gosalyne said:


> There's a bit of the confusion now when you want to transfer TBT bells.
> There's  scroll-down menu, and where you need to enter the amount it says "code".
> 
> I had all the pain in the world to receive a payment just a few minutes ago.
> Could you please check this feature?
> I guess it's a mild glitch due to the new option to send tickets for the fair to people.



I see that. Weird. I wasn't having this issue earlier.


----------



## ilovebob123

Does the ignore list block the ignored person completely? I don't want the user that I ignored to be able to see, or post to my threads or be able to contact me in any other way. Does the ignore list do this? Or does it just stop yourself from seeing their posts and threads?


----------



## oath2order

It prevents you from seeing their posts. Thats it


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Tina this isn't Gaia Online home of the weeaboos.
> 
> 
> 
> die.


oh god my sides are hurting


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> It prevents you from seeing their posts. Thats it



ur not mod dont answer questions pls

it also prevents them from PM'ing you

dont answer questions if u dont know answer and dont insult tina pls thank u


----------



## Cory

justice said:


> anything but pink! =(
> 
> can we change the default font to comic sans??!!



I second this notion


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ur not mod dont answer questions pls
> 
> it also prevents them from PM'ing you
> 
> dont answer questions if u dont know answer and dont insult tina pls thank u



ur not mod dont answer questions pls


----------



## cielyca

Do you really earn interest if you store your tbt in the bank? And what does "protected from theft" mean in the bank. Does that mean there is a chance that the deposited TBT can be stolen?


----------



## lazuli

cielyca said:


> Do you really earn interest if you store your tbt in the bank? And what does "protected from theft" mean in the bank. Does that mean there is a chance that the deposited TBT can be stolen?



well the interest feature has been disabled for now and i think the 'protected' part was a default/leftover thing from when they started the forum.


----------



## cielyca

computertrash said:


> well the interest feature has been disabled for now and i think the 'protected' part was a default/leftover thing from when they started the forum.



Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm experiencing an issue with bell transfer! I attempted to send TBT to another user, and instead it only showed me a "code" box and when I put the amount in there to send and sent it, I got a "blank" message popping up on the screen and my bells remain in my account.

I already made sure that this was bells and not tickets. I tried refreshing numerous times, but the code box still pops up instead of the bell amount. I'm not sure if this is a widespread problem or not, but I wanted to let you know.

Is there another way I can send TBT to another user?

Edit: Here's a screenshot of it after refresh:


----------



## azukitan

Amissapanda said:


> I'm experiencing an issue with bell transfer! I attempted to send TBT to another user, and instead it only showed me a "code" box and when I put the amount in there to send and sent it, I got a "blank" message popping up on the screen and my bells remain in my account.
> 
> I already made sure that this was bells and not tickets. I'm not sure if this is a widespread problem or not, but I wanted to let you know.
> 
> Is there another way I can send TBT to another user?



I found a way to get past this issue--a temporary fix but it's still better than nothing XD

Simply click on the bell amount under the member's avatar, then toggle once between 'tickets' and 'bells' in the drop-down box. You should be able to enter and send the desired btb amount after that. Hope this method works for you! :>


----------



## lazuli

Amissapanda said:


> I'm experiencing an issue with bell transfer! I attempted to send TBT to another user, and instead it only showed me a "code" box and when I put the amount in there to send and sent it, I got a "blank" message popping up on the screen and my bells remain in my account.
> 
> I already made sure that this was bells and not tickets. I tried refreshing numerous times, but the code box still pops up instead of the bell amount. I'm not sure if this is a widespread problem or not, but I wanted to let you know.
> 
> Is there another way I can send TBT to another user?



click the lil drop down menu, click tickets, click it again then click bells. the 'code' should change to 'amount'.

E: WHY U GOTTA NINJA ME LIKE THAT AZUKITAN.


----------



## azukitan

computertrash said:


> click the lil drop down menu, click tickets, click it again then click bells. the 'code' should change to 'amount'.
> 
> E: WHY U GOTTA NINJA ME LIKE THAT AZUKITAN.



Because I.R. Baboon


----------



## Amissapanda

azukitan said:


> I found a way to get past this issue--a temporary fix but it's still better than nothing XD
> 
> Simply click on the bell amount under the member's avatar, then toggle once between 'tickets' and 'bells' in the drop-down box. You should be able to enter and send the desired btb amount after that. Hope this method works for you! :>





computertrash said:


> click the lil drop down menu, click tickets, click it again then click bells. the 'code' should change to 'amount'.
> 
> E: WHY U GOTTA NINJA ME LIKE THAT AZUKITAN.



That worked! : ) Thank you both a lot!


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

When is a thread considered to be "old"
Possibly a week,month,or a few days.....


----------



## Aradai

Animalcrossingtrader said:


> When is a thread considered to be "old"
> Possibly a week,month,or a few days.....



3 months or more, and it's not on the first 5 pages.
that's my opinion at least.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

I have already looked in the " guide to bells " and am still having trouble
Ok so I type in the users name ( check )
I click transfer ( check )
But it still doesn't say amount ( no check )
It still says enter redemption code and I just want to trender bells !!!!
Has this happened before and if so how do you resolve the problem.


----------



## unintentional

I apologize if it sounds like a dumb question, but after you order something from the shop (in the 'real life' things) where/when you give your address?


----------



## lazuli

Animalcrossingtrader said:


> I have already looked in the " guide to bells " and am still having trouble
> Ok so I type in the users name ( check )
> I click transfer ( check )
> But it still doesn't say amount ( no check )
> It still says enter redemption code and I just want to trender bells !!!!
> Has this happened before and if so how do you resolve the problem.



ok im guessing youre clicking the button near the top of the site that says currency:
click that, then bells. youll see a window pop up, then click 'tickets'. then you click 'bells'.
you can now type in the amount of bells (itll say amount, not code anymore). remember to change who youre transferring bells to from your username to theirs.


----------



## CainWolf

I'm trying to transfer forum bells to someone and this happens


Am I doing something wrong or is this a glitch? I circled the amount of bells it says I have, the amount I'm trying to transfer, and the amount it says I apparently don't have to give. They all look like the same number to me but maybe I need my eyes checked.


----------



## Justin

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I apologize if it sounds like a dumb question, but after you order something from the shop (in the 'real life' things) where/when you give your address?



Just make sure you keep the item in your inventory, we'll contact everyone at the end of the Fair who has a physical item in their inventory for address information.


----------



## Justin

CainWolf said:


> I'm trying to transfer forum bells to someone and this happens
> View attachment 76745
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is this a glitch? I circled the amount of bells it says I have, the amount I'm trying to transfer, and the amount it says I apparently don't have to give. They all look like the same number to me but maybe I need my eyes checked.



Try adding one more bell to your total, or sending 1 bell less. Technically, bells go into decimals but the forum display rounds them up for convienance. You might have 1686.something


----------



## lazuli

CainWolf said:


> I'm trying to transfer forum bells to someone and this happens
> View attachment 76745
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is this a glitch? I circled the amount of bells it says I have, the amount I'm trying to transfer, and the amount it says I apparently don't have to give. They all look like the same number to me but maybe I need my eyes checked.



its kind of a glitch. try having like 5 more TBT than youre sending and try again.


----------



## CainWolf

I just noticed a single bell randomly went missing a few minutes after I took that screenshot. I'm not sure why that happened but I'm gonna try again.


----------



## lazuli

CainWolf said:


> I just noticed a single bell randomly went missing a few minutes after I took that screenshot. I'm not sure why that happened but I'm gonna try again.



if you upload pictures via site attachments instead of using the


----------



## CainWolf

I didn't know that, in that case it doesn't relate to my problem. Anyway I successfully transferred the bells, thanks for the help.


----------



## Heisenberg

So...50Million/100TBT now? 
Admins- response to this blatant cheating? 
Aw- what do I care, I'm never here anyway, lol.​


----------



## lazuli

Heisenberg said:


> So...50Million/100TBT or 100million/100tbt now?
> Admins- response to this blatant cheating?
> Aw- what do I care, I'm never here anyway, lol.​



what its 10mil per 100TBT.
its not really cheating. let people do what thy want with their game.


----------



## Heisenberg

Pretty sure I just saw the "30Million/100TBT" thread two seconds ago. I can link it if you'd like. 
And if this website doesn't allow duping of items, why would duping of coins be acceptable? It's supposed to be cheating to this community.​


----------



## lazuli

Heisenberg said:


> Pretty sure I just saw the "30Million/100TBT" thread two seconds ago. I can link it if you'd like.
> And if this website doesn't allow duping of items, why would duping of coins be acceptable? It's supposed to be cheating to this community.​



ok duping items is frowned upon here and 'duping of coins'?
the average now is 10mil and for it to go up to 30mil just like that? nah. itll go like 12mil to 14mil to 15mil and eventually 30mil. if that were to happen.

its not too much of a problem, really.
say you want to buy art for 300TBT but you only have 200TBT. you happen to have a lot of bells so you decided to buy 100TBT for 10mil. both benefit and both parties are content.


----------



## Justin

There really isn't anything we can practically do. What do you want to be done?


----------



## kesttang

computertrash said:


> TELL ME, TINA, CAN YOU READ THIS



 <--- I don't think Tina can read this color. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> Pretty sure I just saw the "30Million/100TBT" thread two seconds ago. I can link it if you'd like.
> And if this website doesn't allow duping of items, why would duping of coins be acceptable? It's supposed to be cheating to this community.​



Honestly though, you can't really verify that they are "duping" coins. I understand that it's very frustrating. I only have 5 million in game bells but I worked for them. People might worked their way up to 30 million IGB. Forum currency is driven by the community. Inflation will happen over time just like in real life. As cost of living goes up, inflation also goes up. Everything become expensive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also want to add that if people don't like inflation, then don't buy over-priced product(s). People will forced to lower their price.


----------



## Heisenberg

Heck I'd say completely get rid of allowing TBT for in game bells exchanged, but then everyone would complain about that. 
Also there is no amount of convincing that you can try and do to tell me that someone legitimately saved up 500million bells and can "get more everyday" by the 10's of millions. I know I can complain and not be able to offer solutions, which doesn't help either, but at some point you have to see that there are people who are cheating.
The average is not 10 million. The moment the line is crossed to adding more onto it, the more times that line will be crossed. I know you can see the thread offering the "name your own price" exchange, averaging for 30-40 million. No one would sell for 10 million after that thread.
The difference between "real life" and a make believe economy is there is literally no need for inflation other than greed. And I'm not even frustrated with it, since I don't even play the game anymore, I just think it's a shame. When I joined it the going rate was 700k/100tbt, that jump is drastic. 

It's just my two cents.


----------



## Deermie

Sorry if this has already been asked before, but...
I'm pretty new here, read the rules and FAQ, yet I still have a question that needs to be cleared up.

I know trading real life goods for stuff in-game isn't allowed, but does art count? Like, if I advertised doodles for in game stuff as a trade, is that against the rules?

Just curious, because I saw a thread like that just yesterday and thought it was a neat idea, but now I can't find it. So just wondering if it got deleted or something.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Deermie said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked before, but...
> I'm pretty new here, read the rules and FAQ, yet I still have a question that needs to be cleared up.
> 
> I know trading real life goods for stuff in-game isn't allowed, but does art count? Like, if I advertised doodles for in game stuff as a trade, is that against the rules?
> 
> Just curious, because I saw a thread like that just yesterday and thought it was a neat idea, but now I can't find it. So just wondering if it got deleted or something.



I believe the answer for that was no.


----------



## lazuli

what are the [charge] tags used for and why does it exist


----------



## CainWolf

Is 10 mil really the going rate for 100 tbt? I gave someone 1600 tbt for 15 million a little while ago. I don't really feel ripped off or anything because I can't imagine what I'm even going to do with the bells I have except spend it on villagers and forum bells seem kinda pointless but the discussion about their value surprised me.


----------



## lazuli

CainWolf said:


> Is 10 mil really the going rate for 100 tbt? I gave someone 1600 tbt for 15 million a little while ago. I don't really feel ripped off or anything because I can't imagine what I'm even going to do with the bells I have except spend it on villagers and forum bells seem kinda pointless but the discussion about their value surprised me.



well most people want 10mil per 100 but theres always people who will take less/want more than the average.


----------



## Cuppycakez

CainWolf said:


> Is 10 mil really the going rate for 100 tbt? I gave someone 1600 tbt for 15 million a little while ago. I don't really feel ripped off or anything because I can't imagine what I'm even going to do with the bells I have except spend it on villagers and forum bells seem kinda pointless but the discussion about their value surprised me.



 I want to buy from you next time.


----------



## kassie

Say I want to change my username to AB (Not actually planning to, just an example), 
would I be able to or would it be too short?


----------



## Thunder

selcouth said:


> Say I want to change my username to AB (Not actually planning to, just an example),
> would I be able to or would it be too short?



I'm preeetty sure it needs to be at least three characters. One of the admins might be able to confirm that.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hello. I found something odd after I get on here today. My posts to my own thread or to other's thread looks...empty. Actually its not empty cuz I can read my messages when I copy & paste to notepad. So maybe its because of font color or design thing. But I didn't change anything on my end.  What's going on?? 
Can you fix it or should I fix each of my messages my self?
OH...and now I found one more thing. I CAN'T find specific font sets in drop-down list... What is this...


----------



## Thunder

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hello. I found something odd after I get on here today. My posts to my own thread or to other's thread looks...empty. Actually its not empty cuz I can read my messages when I copy & paste to notepad. So maybe its because of font color or design thing. But I didn't change anything on my end.  What's going on??
> Can you fix it or should I fix each of my messages my self?
> OH...and now I found one more thing. I CAN'T find specific font sets in drop-down list... What is this...



Can you show me the post(s) in question? Which font are you looking for?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Its like this.



- edit -
And I want to use my usual font set Cosmic sans MS.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Thunder

RedTropicalFish said:


> Its like this.
> View attachment 77219
> 
> - edit -
> And I want to use my usual font set Cosmic sans MS.
> Thanks for the help.



Hmm, strange. Have you tried looking at the site with another browser?

Also in the meantime you can type out fonts manually like so:



		HTML:
	

[FONT=Comic Sans MS][/FONT]


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Thunder said:


> Hmm, strange. Have you tried looking at the site with another browser?
> 
> Also in the meantime you can type out fonts manually like so:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Comic Sans MS][/FONT]



I haven't tried to use other browser. I'll do it later.
Also yes I typed the font manually to verify what's wrong. I figured it doesn't work.

- edit -
I can look these pages correctly with other browser. So the issue should be at my end. But no clue. I was able to look the site with no problem till last night. And no OS update or anything as well. :/


----------



## Campy

Is there currently any benefit in keeping TBT in the ABD now there's a daily interest of 0%?


----------



## CainWolf

Say if someone's "stored private messages quota" is full do they get a notice or anything that alerts them of it or do they remain oblivious to it? I didn't even realize there was such a thing until I got an error message while trying to send someone a message.


----------



## Silversea

So what happened to the TBT Pokemon League?


----------



## Adventure9

About how many pm's/vm's do mods get daily?


----------



## monk

why won't my cycle threads title change? is there anyway to fix it


----------



## Aradai

monk said:


> why won't my cycle threads title change? is there anyway to fix it


if it's over 6 months old then it can't be changed anymore :/


----------



## monk

Aradai said:


> if it's over 6 months old then it can't be changed anymore :/



ugh ok lol is it ok if i close it and make a new one? because it's going to be hard to get homes for villagers if people can't tell which ones are moving out lol.


----------



## Astro Cake

Is there really no way to remove special formatting like colors, sizes and fonts on all posts? Like some people post in bright pink text and it's super hard to read.


----------



## Aradai

monk said:


> ugh ok lol is it ok if i close it and make a new one? because it's going to be hard to get homes for villagers if people can't tell which ones are moving out lol.


i think its best if you do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> Is there really no way to remove special formatting like colors, sizes and fonts on all posts? Like some people post in bright pink text and it's super hard to read.


i just quote it and read it like that. easier than straining my eyes.


----------



## Astro Cake

Aradai said:


> i think its best if you do that.
> i just quote it and read it like that. easier than straining my eyes.



Huh, well that's a good solution. Thanks.


----------



## Paramore

So how exactly do you get TBT besides getting it from other users?


----------



## Vizionari

Paramore said:


> So how exactly do you get TBT besides getting it from other users?



By making quality posts in the boards that give TBT.


----------



## WonderK

Paramore said:


> So how exactly do you get TBT besides getting it from other users?



Making threads and polls will always give you quite a bit. Just don't spam threads everywhere.


----------



## Thunder

Campy said:


> Is there currently any benefit in keeping TBT in the ABD now there's a daily interest of 0%?



Not to my knowledge.



CainWolf said:


> Say if someone's "stored private messages quota" is full do they get a notice or anything that alerts them of it or do they remain oblivious to it? I didn't even realize there was such a thing until I got an error message while trying to send someone a message.



I don't believe so, you'll just have to let the other user know by dropping them a visitor message.



Silversea said:


> So what happened to the TBT Pokemon League?



Dead.



Adventure9 said:


> About how many pm's/vm's do mods get daily?



Speaking for myself, not a whole lot. I can go weeks without getting any, honestly lol.



Paramore said:


> So how exactly do you get TBT besides getting it from other users?



Posting, making threads, voting in polls, etc. You can make bells just by going about the forums like you normally would.


----------



## Locket

WTH? Help. I'm scared.


----------



## Thunder

Star Fire said:


> View attachment 77586
> 
> 
> WTH? Help. I'm scared.



i know I'm squinting 90% of the time, but you're gonna have to make that easier to see.


----------



## Locket

Thunder said:


> i know I'm squinting 90% of the time, but you're gonna have to make that easier to see.



 Ads. Ads. ADS!

(I think it's Firefox. I know how you feel right now my eyes hurt on Chromes tiny screen


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi, will "Start a group" be restocked in the shop any time soon? I really hope so..


----------



## Thunder

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Hi, will "Start a group" be restocked in the shop any time soon? I really hope so..



I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Thunder said:


> I wouldn't count on it.



Thank you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Thunder said:


> i know I'm squinting 90% of the time, but you're gonna have to make that easier to see.



haha i see wat u did there because ur asian (i think)


----------



## Elisay

How do you earn tickets on this site?


----------



## kassie

Elisay said:


> How do you earn tickets on this site?



See here: *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair 2014!*


----------



## DK64

So I'm just wondering, how do the welcome bell packages work, why did I get less than some of my friends?


----------



## lazuli

DK64 said:


> So I'm just wondering, how do the welcome bell packages work, why did I get less than some of my friends?



youll get more bells as you post more, vote on polls, make threads, etc etc


----------



## Locket

As close as I can get:





IT"S DOING IT AGAIN!

- - - Post Merge - - -



It's still doing it, but worse.


----------



## oath2order

Star Fire said:


> As close as I can get:
> 
> 
> View attachment 78253
> 
> IT"S DOING IT AGAIN!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 78254
> 
> It's still doing it, but worse.



What exactly is happening


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Star Fire said:


> As close as I can get:
> 
> 
> View attachment 78253
> 
> IT"S DOING IT AGAIN!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 78254
> 
> It's still doing it, but worse.



Your problem is Safari.

Did you ever virus scan your computer?


----------



## Locket

Tom said:


> Your problem is Safari.
> 
> Did you ever virus scan your computer?



I don't have safari. And I'm on a MacBook, which can't get viruses.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> What exactly is happening



Ads.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Star Fire said:


> I don't have safari. And I'm on a MacBook, which can't get viruses.


What's the browser then? I thought the default bad browser on MacBooks was Safari. And MacBooks can get viruses, they're just incredibly less common compared to Windows. 

Have you installed anything recently?


----------



## Murray

Tom said:


> What's the browser then? I thought the default bad browser on MacBooks was Safari. And MacBooks can get viruses, they're just incredibly less common compared to Windows.
> 
> Have you installed anything recently?



that stuff happens from downloads, anything like a book mark on your browser. If you didn't install anything it might be one of those sneakers that auto tick themselves when you are downloading somethin else. have you tried it in another browser?


----------



## Astro Cake

In like the past two days I've seen several threads in Re-Tail pop up for buying/selling signatures, is that even the right subforum for those threads?


----------



## Batsu

I'm considering offering to buy Gaia items with in-game bells. Is this kosher and if so, would the thread go in Re-Tail since it involves ACNL currency?


----------



## Shimmer

What is the current TBT/in game bell rate? o:


----------



## Batsu

Shimmer said:


> What is the current TBT/in game bell rate? o:


Anywhere from 4-10m IGB per 100 TBT, though 6-8m per 100 TBT seems to be the usual amount.


----------



## classically.trained

I checked my transaction log and saw that some posts I was making were spending bells. And they weren't photo uploads. Why am I losing TBT on some bells?


----------



## Amalthea

acaddict1 said:


> I checked my transaction log and saw that some posts I was making were spending bells. And they weren't photo uploads. Why am I losing TBT on some bells?


You may lose BTB when you edit posts.


----------



## Danielkang2

How do I transfer bells? It's wonky right now.


----------



## Amalthea

Danielkang2 said:


> How do I transfer bells? It's wonky right now.


Here's a helpful guide. It may be difficult to navigate on a mobile device.


----------



## Batsu

How much time needs to pass between your own posts to keep them from merging together? I want to set up a shop thread but want to have separate posts rather than cram everything into the first post.


----------



## Amalthea

Can all giftable collectibles only be gifted once?


----------



## kassie

Batsu said:


> How much time needs to pass between your own posts to keep them from merging together? I want to set up a shop thread but want to have separate posts rather than cram everything into the first post.



30 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faery said:


> Can all giftable collectibles only be gifted once?



No, only the birthstones can be gifted once. Everything else can be re-gifted over and over.
As far as I know anyway. ^^;


----------



## Batsu

selcouth said:


> 30 minutes.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Astro Cake

Do infractions have any consequence besides losing bells?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Astro Cake said:


> Do infractions have any consequence besides losing bells?



There is an infraction tab on your profile that only you and the staff can see. So we can go back and look at any past infractions/warnings you've received if you happen to receive another one.


----------



## Justin

Astro Cake said:


> Do infractions have any consequence besides losing bells?



To add onto to what Gallows said, it's basically how we track your history on the forums and how close you are to potentially getting a suspension from the forums.


----------



## Jake

since the like button was implemented with the intention to cut back on people making short posts like "thanks", "you're welcome" etc... if someone says "thanks" and doesn't use the like button can we report them for post quality or not?


----------



## valkyrie wings

Hi, I used the 'contact us' form to ask about a problem but it's been a few days with no response. D: I realize it's the holidays so I'm probably just being paranoid, but I figured I'd post this for my own peace of mind. I had to make this account to even post, my 'real' account is duododo but I forgot the password and for some reason, have not gotten the lost password email. >_< I dunno what to do about that.


----------



## Chris

valkyrie wings said:


> Hi, I used the 'contact us' form to ask about a problem but it's been a few days with no response. D: I realize it's the holidays so I'm probably just being paranoid, but I figured I'd post this for my own peace of mind. I had to make this account to even post, my 'real' account is duododo but I forgot the password and for some reason, have not gotten the lost password email. >_< I dunno what to do about that.



The problem is because you registered your other account with a hotmail email, and for some reason the forums emails haven't been getting through to hotmail accounts lately. I've let Jeremy know; he should hopefully be able to help you.


----------



## Murray

Tina said:


> The problem is because you registered your other account with a hotmail email, and for some reason the forums emails haven't been getting through to hotmail accounts lately. I've let Jeremy know; he should hopefully be able to help you.



also 'contact us' never gets checked so you are better off posting here!


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> also 'contact us' never gets checked so you are better off posting here!



I contacted them like a 2 years ago to alert the media and still waiting on a response


----------



## FireNinja1

Does the username field accept Greek characters? I've been considering changing my name to "Stεvε"/"Steνe" (the v being a Greek character) for some time now but I don't want to use 1kTBT just to find out that it doesn't work. I'll do a bit of research myself, I'll edit this saying that I found the answer if I can find it.


----------



## f11

Is this true?


----------



## oath2order

Crys said:


> Is this true?



[22:15:49] <Crys> http://belltreeforums.com.w3snoop.com/
[22:16:23] <Mermaid> What up
[22:16:30] <oath2order> Purchase/Sale Value:	$64,656 USD
[22:16:42] <Crys> sell tbt
[22:16:45] <~Jer> that's it?
[22:17:12] * ~Jer starts the bid at 2 million
[22:17:30] <@Jas0n> Bare in mind, that?s the potential value
[22:17:43] <@Jas0n> If it was earning $177 a day.


----------



## Cress

Crys said:


> Is this true?



If it is:


> Expiration Date: 28-dec-2015


That's not really going to happen, right?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Re-open the Cousin Love Thread please.

We would all love to know the end results


----------



## katronsensei

Is it possible to be notified when someone quotes me on here?


----------



## kassie

katronsensei said:


> Is it possible to be notified when someone quotes me on here?



No, it's not possible.


----------



## katronsensei

selcouth said:


> No, it's not possible.



Is there anyway to be notified that someone posted in a thread i made or subscribed to?


----------



## kassie

katronsensei said:


> Is there anyway to be notified that someone posted in a thread i made or subscribed to?



Yes, by subscribing to your thread and checking via *Settings*. There may be other ways but that's how I do it.


----------



## lazuli

i had a dream about fudge collectibles (yes i know im a sad and pathetic man)
mods, make my dream a REALITY
no im kidding


----------



## Luna Moonbug

is there a gracie check official thread?
been trying to find one but i guess i'm not looking at the right spot
can anyone please pm/post link so i can subscribe to it..
thanks heaps for your help


----------



## lazuli

Luna Moonbug said:


> is there a gracie check official thread?
> been trying to find one but i guess i'm not looking at the right spot
> can anyone please pm/post link so i can subscribe to it..
> thanks heaps for your help



why would you need one
just look up acnl clothing styles


----------



## lazuli

ALSO YO *WHO SWITCHED THE GAMERS LOUNGE AND TREEHOUSE*


----------



## Jake

how come there are very clearly sigs that are bigger than 250 pix (260 even, 270 EVEN), but no matter how many times i report them they are never removed?


i can smell the dicatatorship from over here


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> how come there are very clearly sigs that are bigger than 250 pix (260 even, 270 EVEN), but no matter how many times i report them they are never removed?
> 
> 
> i can smell the dicatatorship from over here



Probably because it's around that time of the year mods are all busy. I haven't looked at reports in a minute because I've been swamped with my job.


----------



## Jake

ZR388 said:


> Probably because it's around that time of the year mods are all busy. I haven't looked at reports in a minute because I've been swamped with my job.



ok thank i will report it daily then


----------



## Caius

No need. we'll get around to it.


----------



## Astro Cake

Is it frowned upon to leave negative Wi-fi ratings if scamming wasn't involved? Like, leaving a negative Wi-fi rating because someone never responded to you or something.


----------



## oath2order

Astro Cake said:


> Is it frowned upon to leave negative Wi-fi ratings if scamming wasn't involved? Like, leaving a negative Wi-fi rating because someone never responded to you or something.



Did you actually Wi-Fi with them?


----------



## Jake

ZR388 said:


> No need. we'll get around to it.



r u sure bcos it has literally been months


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> r u sure bcos it has literally been months



I just did everything up to the 6th.


----------



## Chiisanacx

So when I go to my friend's town to ask a villager to move into my town, the option to ask them to move into my town never appears. I've talked to the villager like more than 20 times but the option still never comes up, I have 9 villagers in my town and I've never had Lucky/Rudy before ever and I don't cycle. Could someone please help?


----------



## Caius

This topic is for website related questions such as things bout the forum. You may need to try the animal crossing topics.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Oh okay sorry


----------



## DarkOnyx

Will there ever be a option to turn off the gyroid emotes? Not that I don't like , but I prefer the typed : and ).


----------



## kassie

You can disable smilies already.

Edit Post (or just Advanced options in Quick Reply) > Advanced options > Scroll down to Additional options > Check "Disable smilies in text". You'll just have to do this each time you post something.


----------



## Rasha

why is there no option to gift or transfer tickets? it makes the extras pretty much useless...


----------



## kassie

R-Cookies said:


> why is there no option to gift or transfer tickets? it makes the extras pretty much useless...



They're not useless. You can check the Closing Ceremony for the Fair, there's a raffle called The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX, where you enter for a chance at collectibles. Read more here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254365-The-Bell-Tree-Fair-2014-Closing-Ceremony


----------



## Caius

selcouth said:


> They're not useless. You can check the Closing Ceremony for the Fair, there's a raffle called The Super Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle REDUX, where you enter for a chance at collectibles. Read more here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254365-The-Bell-Tree-Fair-2014-Closing-Ceremony



This.

We also don't find it entirely fair for friends to pool their tickets, or people with possible alts to transfer all of their tickets to one account etc. It's not fair to everyone to have to compete with people that may have people around them that just want to give things away or don't actually care.


----------



## Beardo

So, I checked the signature info thing and I'm still confused on how to use a gif as my signature

Is it possible to use more than one image/gif without combining them, cause I don't know how to do that either

Okay, thanks
Love you
Bye


----------



## nard

Beardo said:


> So, I checked the signature info thing and I'm still confused on how to use a gif as my signature
> 
> Is it possible to use more than one image/gif without combining them, cause I don't know how to do that either
> 
> Okay, thanks
> Love you
> Bye



You put the gif link in the normal image BBCode.

Yes, you can use more. Just put more links into the signature in the image BBCode.


----------



## Beardo

Fuzzling said:


> You put the gif link in the normal image BBCode.
> 
> Yes, you can use more. Just put more links into the signature in the image BBCode.



Wait, what does that mean. If the BBCode the thing inside the stuff in the brackets [codeorwhatever] This in here [Morecode]


----------



## Caius

Beardo said:


> Wait, what does that mean. If the BBCode the thing inside the stuff in the brackets [codeorwhatever] This in here [Morecode]



Looks like you figured it out.


----------



## ellabella12345

Whats with the purple usernames?


----------



## Mariah

ellabella12345 said:


> Whats with the purple usernames?



Fair Contest winners.


----------



## ellabella12345

Mariah said:


> Fair Contest winners.



Rightio thanks. Cx


----------



## Frances-Simoun

How does one report a signature? I saw one today that to be honest seems to have broken the scale LOL


----------



## lazuli

Frances-Simoun said:


> How does one report a signature? I saw one today that to be honest seems to have broken the scale LOL



by broke the scale i assume you mean size limit. just PM a mod


----------



## Frances-Simoun

computertrash said:


> by broke the scale i assume you mean size limit. just PM a mod



yes that lol, okay!


----------



## kassie

Put a reason why in the box that comes up and send report.
I think they prefer you report this way vs PMing them.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

selcouth said:


> Put a reason why in the box that comes up and send report.
> I think they prefer you report this way vs PMing them.



Ohh okay I see ! Thank you!


----------



## Locket

I have one ticket it says, but I have "insuffitiant funds" to do the 1 ticket thing. Is this a glitch?


----------



## Henley

Hi!

I'm sorry to bother you but I have a question, in the FAQ it is written that there is a board named "Able Sister" to post QR Code etc., but I can't find it... It does not appear on my Forum Home, is it normal ? Maybe I have not post enough message to see it ? :s


----------



## Murray

Henley said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you but I have a question, in the FAQ it is written that there is a board named "Able Sister" to post QR Code etc., but I can't find it... It does not appear on my Forum Home, is it normal ? Maybe I have not post enough message to see it ? :s



On the forum home page, you want to scroll past all the dumb fair stuff to find the 'Animal Crossing' section. Then directly underneath that is a board called 'Animal Crossing: New Leaf', and under that you should see 'Sub-forums: Able Sisters'.

TL;DR here http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?78-Able-Sisters


----------



## Henley

Oh God sorry, I can not believe I didn't see it, it is so obvious now ><
Sorry again and thank you so much!


----------



## Rasha

hello~
I've been trying to find a thread that gives details about how much TBT is worth in IGB but I just can't seem to find it. is there another place that provide such details? 

please pardon my horrible English skills :c


----------



## Murray

R-Cookies said:


> hello~
> I've been trying to find a thread that gives details about how much TBT is worth in IGB but I just can't seem to find it. is there another place that provide such details?
> 
> please pardon my horrible English skills :c



There is no one thread that will give you the conversion rate. The best you can do is look through threads in the TBT Marketplace at what other people have been selling/buying TBT for recently.


----------



## Rasha

Murray said:


> There is no one thread that will give you the conversion rate. The best you can do is look through threads in the TBT Marketplace at what other people have been selling/buying TBT for recently.



hmm that's not helping which makes me wonder why this site doesn't have a specific conversion rate....


----------



## kassie

R-Cookies said:


> hmm that's not helping which makes me wonder why this site doesn't have a specific conversion rate....



Because no one would follow it if there was. There would always be someone offering higher than the set conversion rate. Your best bet is to use a conversion rate that you feel is fair.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

R-Cookies said:


> hmm that's not helping which makes me wonder why this site doesn't have a specific conversion rate....



Because just like the real world, values fluctuate. While there probably won't be some Great Depression of ACNL to TBT bells, they can only really go up from here.


----------



## Murray

R-Cookies said:


> hmm that's not helping which makes me wonder why this site doesn't have a specific conversion rate....



you're welcome, anytime


----------



## Justin

How would an official conversion rate even work?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> How would an official conversion rate even work?



I agree. That, and the site staff doesn't even get to control the exchange rate. Only the community gets to control it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> How would an official conversion rate even work?



The Official Bell Tree Stalk Market (hehe turnip puns) where you attempt to control the rising prices of the US Dollar TBT Bells against the dropping prices of the Russian Ruble ACNL bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> The Official Bell Tree Stalk Market (hehe turnip puns) where you attempt to control the rising prices of the US Dollar TBT Bells against the dropping prices of the Russian Ruble ACNL bells.



A bell tree stalk market? That sounds like a good idea. Why didn't we have that?


----------



## SweetT

I am not able to post new threads, only in the welcome area.  I am not getting the option to post new threads only to reply to existing threads...
Just need help figuring out why.  I have this problem on both my computers, my desk top and my laptop so that isnt the issue. THanks in advance for any help solving this issue.

I FIGURED IT OUT>>NO PROBLEMS


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

How do people put text next to an image in their signature like so?

xxxx TTT
xxxx TTT
xxxx TTT

x = picture
T= text


----------



## Alienfish

They use the align commandos left /left withing brackets for left and such (as well as center and right)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Noiru said:


> They use the align commandos left /left withing brackets for left and such (as well as center and right)



Ah thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

*within 

no problems, i figured that must be it since you can find it under go advanced if you reply as well.


----------



## lunathenia

Why is my ABD interest disabled?


----------



## lazuli

lunathenia said:


> Why is my ABD interest disabled?



its been like that for everyone for a while now. people cheating the system and all that.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, the height shouldn't be over 250px, yours is 269.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There should be a Club LOL forum. In this case, all of our Disney threads and other threads discussing music, movies, and TV shows finally have their own forum as the politics, pizzas, and other weird subjects own Brewster's Caf?. I may not be a mod, but I think there needs to be some improvement.


----------



## caterpie

what does an infraction mean if it says "post quality"? I recently noticed I have an expired note about that on my profile, but when I click the link it just takes me to a post I made placing an order in someone's shop ages ago?

So confused.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

caterpie said:


> what does an infraction mean if it says "post quality"? I recently noticed I have an expired note about that on my profile, but when I click the link it just takes me to a post I made placing an order in someone's shop ages ago?
> 
> So confused.



Post quality refers to a low quality post. I think what you did was that you bumped an old thread. In the rules, it says to not bump if the topic is old and irrelevant.


----------



## Thunder

caterpie said:


> what does an infraction mean if it says "post quality"? I recently noticed I have an expired note about that on my profile, but when I click the link it just takes me to a post I made placing an order in someone's shop ages ago?
> 
> So confused.



(The one you have is actually a warning, not an infraction)

It varies, but it's usually explained in the actual warning.


----------



## Danielkang2

Might there be a restocking before the shop closes?


----------



## Jas0n

Danielkang2 said:


> Might there be a restocking before the shop closes?



No. NO COLLECTIBLES FOR YOU.


----------



## Thunder

Danielkang2 said:


> Might there be a restocking before the shop closes?



SPEND YOUR TICKETS BOY


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why do you guys ignore site suggestions, like collectible ideas or my Club LOL forum idea?


----------



## Jas0n

Apple2012 said:


> Why do you guys ignore site suggestions, like collectible ideas or my Club LOL forum idea?



If they're ignored it's either because they're not good ideas, they're too hard to implement, we can't be bothered or we've got too many other things on our list of things to do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> If they're ignored it's either because they're not good ideas, they're too hard to implement, we can't be bothered or we've got too many other things on our list of things to do.



I guess that means no cupcake collectibles for me. I like to have ten, but I get none.


----------



## Danielkang2

;-; I wanted a white feather.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or a pink one. :O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait the raffle is closed too??


----------



## Jas0n

Danielkang2 said:


> ;-; I wanted a white feather.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or a pink one. :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait the raffle is closed too??



Yes, this was the whole point of the fair ending.


----------



## Danielkang2

WOW :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Goodbye TBT Fair! You will be missed!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> How do people put text next to an image in their signature like so?
> 
> xxxx TTT
> xxxx TTT
> xxxx TTT
> 
> x = picture
> T= text



Still confused about how to make this work ~ positioning left/right didn't work.

It just went like this 

xxx
xxx
xxx
     TTT
     TTT

x = picture
T = text


----------



## Justin

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Still confused about how to make this work ~ positioning left/right didn't work.
> 
> It just went like this
> 
> xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> TTT
> TTT
> 
> x = picture
> T = text



Try using tables. Someone else could give you more detailed information later, but mess around with them a bit and you should figure it out.


----------



## kassie

Try this? Taken from the Signature Guide posted by Kaiaa.



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715]
[tr]
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the left side of the table[/td]	
[td]Whatever you put here will show up on the right side of the table[/td]

[/tr][/table]


----------



## lazuli

why did you take away the sub boards in gamers lounge
at least put prefixes or smth


----------



## Locket

My ticket is taunting me... It's still here... HELP.


----------



## Beardo

I got banned from the IRC (I deserved it, honestly) but I'm a little annoyed the person I was arguing with wasn't banned either, even though they were being incredibly rude, even more so than me.

I did apologize to them a few minutes ago, and everything has been fixed. Am I banned permanently?


----------



## Aradai

Beardo said:


> I got banned from the IRC (I deserved it, honestly) but I'm a little annoyed the person I was arguing with wasn't banned either, even though they were being incredibly rude, even more so than me.
> 
> I did apologize to them a few minutes ago, and everything has been fixed. Am I banned permanently?


they don't disclose bans publicly, and PMing them isn't a good idea, since they're really iffy about that too. ;;


----------



## Beardo

Aradai said:


> they don't disclose bans publicly, and PMing them isn't a good idea, since they're really iffy about that too. ;;



Wait, PMing who? In terms of apologizing, me and the person worked it out through VM's, so that's all public. I'm just wondering if I'm gonna get un-banned.


----------



## Aradai

Beardo said:


> Wait, PMing who? In terms of apologizing, me and the person worked it out through VM's, so that's all public. I'm just wondering if I'm gonna get un-banned.



they, as in the mods.


----------



## Beardo

Aradai said:


> they, as in the mods.



Oh, I haven't done that.


----------



## Thunder

Beardo said:


> I got banned from the IRC (I deserved it, honestly) but I'm a little annoyed the person I was arguing with wasn't banned either, even though they were being incredibly rude, even more so than me.
> 
> I did apologize to them a few minutes ago, and everything has been fixed. Am I banned permanently?



Do you recall who banned you?

permanent bans are rarely dealt so you should be fine, at the very least you may just have to wait out it out.


----------



## Beardo

Thunder said:


> Do you recall who banned you?
> 
> permanent bans are rarely dealt so you should be fine, at the very least you may just have to wait out it out.



It was Jer.

Alright, that's good to know.


----------



## Spooky.

When does the shop re-stock? I'd like to get a user title change but they're always 'sold out', when is the best time to try and get one?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Namstar said:


> When does the shop re-stock? I'd like to get a user title change but they're always 'sold out', when is the best time to try and get one?



You can change your user title through options. You don't need to get one from the store.


----------



## Spooky.

Apple2012 said:


> You can change your user title through options. You don't need to get one from the store.



Okay, thanks. But if you want to change the color you still have to buy it, correct? Also, do you have to re-buy that every time you want to change colors, or can you change the color as often as you want once you've gotten it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Namstar said:


> Okay, thanks. But if you want to change the color you still have to buy it, correct? Also, do you have to re-buy that every time you want to change colors, or can you change the color as often as you want once you've gotten it?



Yes, if you want to change the user title color like my sky blue title, you have to buy it. As for the re-buying, tis is true, even if you want to switch back.


----------



## Cress

Every time I try to post anywhere but here, it says the message is too short even though it's at least 2 sentences. Why?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, it's working now. :/


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys. Just wondering if there's a problem with email notifications at the moment? I haven't been receiving notifications about new PMs since last week. I've checked my email inbox settings to make sure I haven't accidentally blocked the belltreeforums.com domain, and I have the notifications settings switched on in my profile settings here, so I'm a but stumped as to why the the notification emails have stopped. If there's anything else I can do to check if it's a problem at my end, I'd be grateful as the emails are really handy! ^_^


----------



## lazuli

Namstar said:


> Okay, thanks. But if you want to change the color you still have to buy it, correct? Also, do you have to re-buy that every time you want to change colors, or can you change the color as often as you want once you've gotten it?



you buy the usertitle colour change, not usertitle change. youd hav to buy another if you want to change the colour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Trickilicky said:


> Hi guys. Just wondering if there's a problem with email notifications at the moment? I haven't been receiving notifications about new PMs since last week. I've checked my email inbox settings to make sure I haven't accidentally blocked the belltreeforums.com domain, and I have the notifications settings switched on in my profile settings here, so I'm a but stumped as to why the the notification emails have stopped. If there's anything else I can do to check if it's a problem at my end, I'd be grateful as the emails are really handy! ^_^



I am having the same problem too.


----------



## oath2order

Mine have been a bit laggy too. I'm wondering if it's the same issue as some time last year where there was a massive backlog of PM-emails waiting to be sent that it kind of crashed the system.


----------



## Jeremy

Trickilicky said:


> Hi guys. Just wondering if there's a problem with email notifications at the moment? I haven't been receiving notifications about new PMs since last week. I've checked my email inbox settings to make sure I haven't accidentally blocked the belltreeforums.com domain, and I have the notifications settings switched on in my profile settings here, so I'm a but stumped as to why the the notification emails have stopped. If there's anything else I can do to check if it's a problem at my end, I'd be grateful as the emails are really handy! ^_^



Try adding tbt@belltreeforums.com to your contacts.

All Microsoft email providers started blocking our emails a couple months ago.  You probably had support@ in your contacts, but that was recently changed to tbt@.

Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## Cory

Who updated the calendar?


----------



## Jeremy

Cory said:


> Who updated the calendar?



I did long ago


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> I did long ago



Long ago isn't yesterday


----------



## Trickilicky

Jeremy said:


> Try adding tbt@belltreeforums.com to your contacts.
> 
> All Microsoft email providers started blocking our emails a couple months ago.  You probably had support@ in your contacts, but that was recently changed to tbt@.
> 
> Let me know if that doesn't work.



Thanks Jeremy, I just added tbt@belltreeforums.com to my contacts and my safe senders list, so hopefully I'll start getting email notifications again. If it doesn't work I'll give you a shout ^_^


----------



## Shimmer

Do thumbs up on posts do anything besides getting bragging rights for making a good post? (like give you more TBT, etc)


----------



## Justin

Shimmer said:


> Do thumbs up on posts do anything besides getting bragging rights for making a good post? (like give you more TBT, etc)



Absoluteeeeeeely nothing!


----------



## Cloudee

Soooo... I'm somewhat new, and I'm unsure what the site is about... My friend just made me an account for no reason and I haven't been on until now...


----------



## Prof Gallows

closwald said:


> Soooo... I'm somewhat new, and I'm unsure what the Reset Center does.... I really don't want to make the wrong investment, since it costs a whole lot.
> 
> Thanks.



It makes it so Resetti will show up if you don't save before quitting. You also can go into the Reset Center sometimes to get their photos.


----------



## Rasha

is there a way to rearrange collectibles?


----------



## Candy_Rose

I really like the AC site avatars, and I wonder if there will be more added?  I would love to see one for Skye as well as a few others.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

How do yu name spoilers, I tried something someone told me but it did not work

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how do you make a wish list :3


----------



## kassie

R-Cookies said:


> is there a way to rearrange collectibles?


Nope. They're arranged from newest to oldest.



*Evee said:


> How do yu name spoilers, I tried something someone told me but it did not work
> 
> Also how do you make a wish list :3



[SPOILER="Nameofspoilerhere"][/SPOILER]

I just use MoriDB.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Candy_Rose said:


> I really like the AC site avatars, and I wonder if there will be more added?  I would love to see one for Skye as well as a few others.



You'll need to talk to Thunder about that.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> You'll need to talk to Thunder about that.



Adding onto this, there aren't high enough quality renders available out there for every villager.


----------



## Shades_Of_Night

How long does it take for a thread to be approved?


----------



## oath2order

Surprised ya'll don't have a link to yo twitter somewhere on the top bar with ACNewLeaf.com, Rules, Shop, What's New, New Posts, Blog Tree, and Chat


----------



## Justin

Shades_Of_Night said:


> How long does it take for a thread to be approved?



Hi, you got caught in our spam filter. You should be good now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are some seasonal collectibles not guaranteed to repeat each year? It makes me think that the green pinwheel won't make a comeback next year. We didn't get our ancient lanterns or ancient scrolls last year like the year before. And party poppers weren't for sale either.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Because "rarity". I pretty much expect some of the Easter Collectibles to not return.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Because "rarity". I pretty much expect some of the Easter Collectibles to not return.



It's not much the ancient scroll or ancient lantern on Halloween. It's collectibles similar to that we didn't get last year.


----------



## Jas0n

Rule of thumb for collectibles;
If it's an exclusive event, like the Halloween story from 2013, I wouldn't expect the collectibles to make a return every year. You can't just repeat a story or event.

Collectibles that aren't tied to anything exclusive, there's no reason they can't make a return.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> Rule of thumb for collectibles;
> If it's an exclusive event, like the Halloween story from 2013, I wouldn't expect the collectibles to make a return every year. You can't just repeat a story or event.
> 
> Collectibles that aren't tied to anything exclusive, there's no reason they can't make a return.



So I wonder if the green pinhwheels and balloons will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Link of Hyrule

How do I change my username?


----------



## Mariah

Link of Hyrule said:


> How do I change my username?



Buy a Username Change in the shop.


----------



## g u m m i

Or you can make a new account, but only if you MUST.


----------



## Mariah

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Or you can make a new account, but only if you MUST.



No, you can't make a new account. It's against the rules.


----------



## Mango

why was my thread closed


----------



## Jake

Mango said:


> why was my thread closed



if you seriously can not figure this out then i have lost all hope in humanity


----------



## Mango

Jake. said:


> if you seriously can not figure this out then i have lost all hope in humanity



i cant figure it out


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mango said:


> i cant figure it out



It's a spam thread. Spam threads get locked because they aren't good for public forums.


----------



## Mango

it wasnt a spam thread i wanted to discuss bagels


----------



## ToxiFoxy

How to put a hyperlink or something like that to a word in your sig like how people do here[x] and there is a link that comes up when you click on the x

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Nope. They're arranged from newest to oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> [SPOILER="Nameofspoilerhere"][/SPOILER]
> 
> I just use MoriDB.


Thanks!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I have misplaced my password book and I am trying to change my password. I have a hotmail account will my password change request go through ok?


----------



## acnl-adoption

How do you get bell tree money, and how do you get items? I'm new to the site ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples

acnl-adoption said:


> How do you get bell tree money, and how do you get items? I'm new to the site ^-^



Several ways. The easiest way is by posting. Make sure that your posts aren't low quality when you post, and do not break the rules.

You can also buy TBT Bells with in-Game Bells or sell some items or collectibles.

Another thing you can do is do art, make sigs, or make avatars.

There are some other ways, but those are the best ways to make TBT Bells.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Thanks cuppycakez ^.^


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## blackmoor17

Why I can't post on anything here at this site? It always says until a moderator has approved. All I can do is send PMs.


----------



## VioletPrincess

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I have misplaced my password book and I am trying to change my password. I have a hotmail account will my password change request go through ok?



Bumping this.


----------



## Justin

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Bumping this.



It won't hurt to try.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I tried last night and there is no sign of an email. I will scour the house today and see if I can find the book.  Thank you.


----------



## abby534534

Question: What are all the ways that one can earn TBT bells? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

abby534534 said:


> Question: What are all the ways that one can earn TBT bells?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can sell in-game items
You can sell collectibles
You can do art for someone
You can make avatars or signatures
You can trade in-game bells
You can sell game codes (but not gift card codes)
You get some for introducing yourself (750 is the maximum)
You can even get some on your birthday

The most common way to make TBT Bells is by posting. The longer your posts are, the more you make off of each post.

Keep in mind that some items (such as items obtained from duping, scamming, or hacking) are not allowed to be sold when selling in-game items. As for art, it needs to be your work, not others.

I hope this helps.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I made this cute Pekoe standee that I tried to post in the Able Sisters, but the image won't display the full size of the file.  It's not terribly huge, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I tried reading the FAQ/ information there, but maybe I missed something when skimming through? I'm sorry, I'm just a bit bummed out because I wanted to share my design...


----------



## oath2order

PPUAlchemist said:


> I made this cute Pekoe standee that I tried to post in the Able Sisters, but the image won't display the full size of the file.  It's not terribly huge, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I tried reading the FAQ/ information there, but maybe I missed something when skimming through? I'm sorry, I'm just a bit bummed out because I wanted to share my design...



The thumbnail is showing correctly from what I see.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Is it? Because to me it looked like the image was too small for the QR code to be correctly displayed/ scanned. ^^; Sorry, this is my first time with sharing patterns.


----------



## oath2order

PPUAlchemist said:


> Is it? Because to me it looked like the image was too small for the QR code to be correctly displayed/ scanned. ^^; Sorry, this is my first time with sharing patterns.



OH i see.

You attached an image that comprises of all four of them in a single image. That's why it's messing up.

Remove the attached image


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I think I fixed it now? I'm not sure though. :/


----------



## oath2order

PPUAlchemist said:


> I think I fixed it now? I'm not sure though. :/



aye the first image shows up as it should!


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Alright, well, thank you. I apologize for my lack of experience with this sort of thing.


----------



## oath2order

PPUAlchemist said:


> Alright, well, thank you. I apologize for my lack of experience with this sort of thing.



Nah, it's something that most people haven't used, glad to help!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How many points in infractions can you get before you receive a penalty? Another question is that are some that expire longer than 10 days?


----------



## Cory

Apple2012 said:


> How many points in infractions can you get before you receive a penalty? Another question is that are some that expire longer than 10 days?



2 and technically, yes, bans


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder how long each ban lasts based on number of points?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Actually, ignore that last question. I see how length of ban depends on offense. It's by previous records (past bans and current infractions) and severity of offense. I remember on LBPC, it was much different. Number of points determines the length.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

How do I link my forum account with the vBulletin Android app?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why is Diddy Kong being alone on TBT banner?  What is the occasion?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LoveMcQueen said:


> Why is Diddy Kong being alone on TBT banner?  What is the occasion?



The guy Jeremy is rooting for at APEX (a fighting game tournament or something), mains Diddy Kong and probably to upset the hoards of haters on TBT.


----------



## Jou

is there a way you can have a feedback you left on another person changed if you chose the wrong one? o Ao;;

i was in a rush and hit neutral on ninapanda's feedback


----------



## Justin

Jou said:


> is there a way you can have a feedback you left on another person changed if you chose the wrong one? o Ao;;
> 
> i was in a rush and hit neutral on ninapanda's feedback



Fixed!


----------



## Jou

Justin said:


> Fixed!


Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## Locket

RIGHT AS I POST THIS IT'S FIXED.  Okay, you can ignore this.


----------



## Caius

Star Fire said:


> RIGHT AS I POST THIS IT'S FIXED.  Okay, you can ignore this.



Well before your edit I would have chocked it up to lag.


----------



## lazuli

remember that you have to open the woods 3 times this year 
(feb, march, nov)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

computertrash said:


> remember that you have to open the woods 3 times this year
> (feb, march, nov)



Actually, 4 times. You didn't mention Halloween here.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Actually, 4 times. You didn't mention Halloween here.



DAMN IT

ok ok 4 times.
happy two thousand fifteen, staff


----------



## device

Why is it every time someone posts, a thread has at least three guests viewing it?


----------



## Alienfish

VanishingKira said:


> Why is it every time someone posts, a thread has at least three guests viewing it?



Bots from search engines and stuff collecting data


----------



## LambdaDelta

I just realized I still have my fair raffle ticket

why this and not the golden ticket

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> remember that you have to open the woods 3 times this year
> (feb, march, nov)





Apple2012 said:


> Actually, 4 times. You didn't mention Halloween here.




holy ****, best anime gets a bdbox, one of best zeldas gets an enhanced port, and woods x4? in addition to anything else I'm missing?

2k15 best year confirmed


----------



## Cramon

What does VM and PM mean lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

VM stands for visitor message. It's the message you post on someone's profile that everyone can see.

PM stands for private message. It's the messages you send to others personally that nobody else can see.


----------



## kassie

VM = Vistor message & PM = Private message.

VMs are posted on your profile and PMs go to your inbox.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I forgot how to change my username.  I already bought that one thing from the shop but I do believe that it is no longer needed anymore.

Assistance would be appreciated.

Nevermind. I think I was thinking of the user title being unlimited now.


----------



## Aradai

You need to buy a new one, and press "Configure".
oh wait nvm


----------



## Beardo

Why so spook?


----------



## Aradai

Beardo said:


> Why so spook?



this Friday is Friday the 13th oweeeoowww


----------



## talisheo

How come I can't see my wifi rating under my items anymore?


----------



## Chris

talisheo said:


> How come I can't see my wifi rating under my items anymore?



It's only visible on certain boards - e.g. Re-tail, VTP.


----------



## a potato

If someone wins an auction but doesn't respond after a week or so, is it ok to re-auction the item?


----------



## Zenoah

I go to upload an animated icon but it says I can't use animated images. 
However I see non-admins with them. Do I need a certain post count or rank to have an animated avatar?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zenoah said:


> I go to upload an animated icon but it says I can't use animated images.
> However I see non-admins with them. Do I need a certain post count or rank to have an animated avatar?



There is an animated avatar add-on in the shop at 899 TBT Bells. You can't use gifs as avatars without that add-on.


----------



## Zenoah

Okay thanks for the info


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When is the next podcast coming


----------



## lazuli

Tom said:


> When is the next podcast coming



in relation to this, when will the next episode of tbt sims 4 come out


----------



## oath2order

Disappointed in no Majora's Mask moon in banner


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> Disappointed in no Majora's Mask moon in banner



^^

I agree


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> Disappointed in no Majora's Mask moon in banner



maybe in three days


----------



## oath2order

I APPROVE.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

oath2order said:


> I APPROVE.



Look now 

STAHP TORMENTING ME WITH MAJORA'S MASK!!! I CAN'T GET THE GAME YET PLSS


----------



## Beardo

I'm outraged by the fact that I can't put
Video Killed the Radio Star
in the text under my name because it's too long


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Beardo said:


> I'm outraged by the fact that I can't put
> Video Killed the Radio Star
> in the text under my name because it's too long



Is it too long by one character?

EDIT: actually, I think the maximum characters you can have in your title is 25. "Video Killed the Radio" or "Video Killed Radio Star" would be short enough. I counted how many characters I have, and I reached my 25 limit.


----------



## Classygirl

What is the current TBT to IGB rate, approximately. Seems like has gone down?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Classygirl said:


> What is the current TBT to IGB rate, approximately. Seems like has gone down?



Uh, no. It went up. It's now at 8 million to 10 million IG Bells per 100 TBT.


----------



## Beardo

Where would I put a request for someone to hold my stuff while I re-start my town?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Beardo said:


> Where would I put a request for someone to hold my stuff while I re-start my town?



In the train station forum. If you want to buy, sell, trade, or giveaway items, use the re-tail. If you wanna have someone hold onto your items, use the train station forum.


----------



## lazuli

you know what staff should do
change the forum banner every sunday night in august to include fireworks in the sky
bc ya know. acnl does that


----------



## nintendoanna

When people reply to your thread, how are you supposed to be notified without email? Is that the only way?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

What are the little items under some peoples names? What do they do and how do you get them? Do they serve any purpose or are they just for show? Sorry for asking so many questions I just can't seem to figure it out and it's bugging me a little :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> What are the little items under some peoples names? What do they do and how do you get them? Do they serve any purpose or are they just for show? Sorry for asking so many questions I just can't seem to figure it out and it's bugging me a little :/



Those are called collectibles. They don't do anything except they are for show. You can get collectibles from the TBT shop or other users.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Oh okay thanks soo much apple2012!


----------



## Caius

computertrash said:


> you know what staff should do
> change the forum banner every sunday night in august to include fireworks in the sky
> bc ya know. acnl does that



If I was an admin and had the ability to change the banner I wouldn't be a mod anymore.



nintendoanna said:


> When people reply to your thread, how are you supposed to be notified without email? Is that the only way?



I'm fairly sure that's the only way. You can always just keep a look-out in the section you're posting in, as a wee green checkmark will appear next to any thread you've posted in. I tend to just peruse like that.


----------



## Jinglefruit

nintendoanna said:


> When people reply to your thread, how are you supposed to be notified without email? Is that the only way?



Click on your subscriptions, located here:




Any thread you reply to should auto subscribe you to that thread. (Which can be disabled, so if you click there and nothing comes up you'll have to go into your settings to enable, (or manually subscribe to threads using the thread tools - which is hidden behind the sub-menu in this image.)


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

Where would I post a thread, say, for requesting perfect fruit without being able to offer anything in return? The perfect fruit exchange is, well, an exchange. I also either missed, or simply can't find, anything about if/when/where it is appropriate to make such requests.


----------



## Blizzard

WhiskeyTortoise said:


> Where would I post a thread, say, for requesting perfect fruit without being able to offer anything in return? The perfect fruit exchange is, well, an exchange. I also either missed, or simply can't find, anything about if/when/where it is appropriate to make such requests.



The Perfect Fruit Exchange is a sticky in the Train Station Forum. You can post there or just make a thread in the Station. Most people will gladly give you a basket for free (I said most!) plus they like visitors to come to their town to upgrade their station. Good luck.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Can someone post how you put tables in your signature? I used to have it but it got deleted by accident. Thank you.


----------



## Blizzard

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Can someone post how you put tables in your signature? I used to have it but it got deleted by accident. Thank you.



Hello. That is out of my area of knowledge but in the sticky Signature Guide in BT headquarter look at 3rd post. A lot of good info there. Maybe that helps. 

----------------

As a request, this is how you make a table so that you can have your images side by side with your spoilers without having to scale down 250 pixel tall images!

HTML Code:


- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

Grrrr. The info did not fully paste.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much. I knew it was posted somewhere but I could not find it.


----------



## kappnfangirl

Hi, I have referred a few members on here  I was asking whether I will get any reward for it or is it just a voluntary thing? 

Thanks in advance admins


----------



## Murray

kappnfangirl said:


> Hi, I have referred a few members on here  I was asking whether I will get any reward for it or is it just a voluntary thing?
> 
> Thanks in advance admins



You get a friendly virtual pat on the back. Yay for you!


----------



## Nerd House

*When were likes added?








I suggested this feature back in May 2014 and got...well, let's just say not many people were on-board.*


----------



## Chris

Adol the Red said:


> *When were likes added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested this feature back in May 2014 and got...well, let's just say not many people were on-board.*



December 21st. See: here.


----------



## Nerd House

Tina said:


> December 21st. See: here.



*Heh. How ironic.

Thanks.*


----------



## J0k3r

Bought the game for my kids and wondering how to keep them safe, because I see many adults play this game.
Getting friend codes, etc.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

J0k3r said:


> Bought the game for my kids and wondering how to keep them safe, because I see many adults play this game.
> Getting friend codes, etc.



Well if you plan on allowing them to play online, check out who they want to share friend codes with in order to play or trade in Animal Crossing. If you don't feel like you could trust that user, just don't allow it. I think generally most users on here are good about not prying into the lives of others and just do what they came to do (when it comes to trading/selling). 

Typically friend codes are shared on the left sides of posts, though some users prefer to keep theirs hidden and will PM them to you if you choose to do something with them.


----------



## oath2order

Thank you to Jubs or Jer, whichever one of you enabled post liking notifications.


----------



## Caius

This is a thing I like.


----------



## kassie

Thanks Jeremy / Justin.  I was confused at first when I received 9 notifications at once, though.


----------



## daniduckyface

selcouth said:


> Thanks Jeremy / Justin.  I was confused at first when I received 9 notifications at once, though.



lol same i had like 6 and i was like  whoa what did i do


----------



## Vizionari

I received 16 notifications and I was like 0.o xD it was just the likes though


----------



## Jas0n

We can actually start using the awesome Like system now!

Also, get on my level. I had 32 notifications for Likes!


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> We can actually start using the awesome Like system now!
> 
> Also, get on my level. I had 32 notifications for Likes!








YOU WANNA GO JASON?


----------



## Murray

liking posts is too mainstream now ew


----------



## Beardo

Thats where all those notifications came from! 

Also, why are the phrases that are banned in the IRC banned? There are some pretty random/weird ones...


----------



## lazuli

Beardo said:


> Thats where all those notifications came from!
> 
> Also, why are the phrases that are banned in the IRC banned? There are some pretty random/weird ones...



because spammers/annoying ppl. duh


----------



## lunathenia

Jinglefruit said:


> Click on your subscriptions, located here:
> 
> View attachment 84502
> 
> Any thread you reply to should auto subscribe you to that thread. (Which can be disabled, so if you click there and nothing comes up you'll have to go into your settings to enable, (or manually subscribe to threads using the thread tools - which is hidden behind the sub-menu in this image.)



I needed this info so badly. Had to bookmark every thread I was interested in... LOL


----------



## Brobasaur

How do I get bell tree to stop emailing me every time I get a PM?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Brobasaur said:


> How do I get bell tree to stop emailing me every time I get a PM?









Go to the settings page and click the general settings tab. Then uncheck the bubble for receiving emails.


----------



## Greninja

Some user pmed me advertising free gaming I didn't click the link should I forward it to a mod


----------



## Cory

Greninja said:


> Some user pmed me advertising free gaming I didn't click the link should I forward it to a mod



i got it too, the person was already banned


----------



## Greninja

Cory said:


> i got it too, the person was already banned


Oh I didn't see that just woke up lol


----------



## Locket

Can we duplicate items with other TBT members?


----------



## Prof Gallows

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Can we duplicate items with other TBT members?



The rules on this are kind of grey at the moment I think. Currently we still don't allow duping or power saves, but we can't really prove if things had been unless it's obvious.


----------



## Locket

Prof Gallows said:


> The rules on this are kind of grey at the moment I think. Currently we still don't allow duping or power saves, but we can't really prove if things had been unless it's obvious.



I was hoping for the 7-11 set. Oh well.


----------



## irisubunny

hellooo, i'm currently trading with someone with a collectible and bells, and they've already sent the bells and i just need to gift them the collectible. ehh how exactly do i do this?


----------



## Azza

Im having problems on uploading an image in a thread, I've pressed manage attachments, uploaded my image but it isn't showing up. Does anyone know what would be going on/how to fix it? Thanks


----------



## lazuli

irisubunny said:


> hellooo, i'm currently trading with someone with a collectible and bells, and they've already sent the bells and i just need to gift them the collectible. ehh how exactly do i do this?



go to shop, click inventory, find the collectible and there should be a gift button to the right



Azza said:


> Im having problems on uploading an image in a thread, I've pressed manage attachments, uploaded my image but it isn't showing up. Does anyone know what would be going on/how to fix it? Thanks



upload pictures to imgur or some other image hosting site, get its direct url (usually by right clicking + copying image address), paste it between


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

What does OP mean in these threads? I've seen this around and I think I'm starting to understand what it means but I would like for someone to explain (kinda) what it means. I know in pokemon OP stands for over powered... I think but I'm mostly positive that's not what it means here. Oh ya and thanks in advanced for helping


----------



## lazuli

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> What does OP mean in these threads? I've seen this around and I think I'm starting to understand what it means but I would like for someone to explain (kinda) what it means. I know in pokemon OP stands for over powered... I think but I'm mostly positive that's not what it means here. Oh ya and thanks in advanced for helping



original post/original poster. usually first post in a thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prof Gallows said:


> The rules on this are kind of grey at the moment I think. Currently we still don't allow duping or power saves, but we can't really prove if things had been unless it's obvious.



People already know that I'm black and white on this issue. Yeah, I know you guys say that it's okay anywhere (including ACC) as long as it's not on TBT, but it's still wrong no matter where you go. People on GameFAQs have complained about this too.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> People already know that I'm black and white on this issue. Yeah, I know you guys say that it's okay anywhere (including ACC) as long as it's not on TBT, but it's still wrong no matter where you go. People on GameFAQs have complained about this too.



which is why ppl go to the tumblr ac community. theyre more chill with powersaving and duping.


----------



## snapdragon

is there a way to set a default font/size for your posts? appreciate any insight


----------



## Murray

snapdragon said:


> is there a way to set a default font/size for your posts? appreciate any insight



No there is not, and for a reason.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> No there is not, and for a reason.



What is that specific reason?


----------



## snapdragon

Murray said:


> No there is not, and for a reason.



oh darn ok! thank you for letting me know! :>


----------



## noizora

How do you make a spoiler tag?


----------



## kassie

HTML:
	

[SPOILER="Title"]Whatever you want here[/SPOILER]


*Result:*


Spoiler: Title



Whatever you want here


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

For a "thin" spoiler, use:


		HTML:
	

[SPOILER=" "]Whatever you want here[/SPOILER]


*Result:*


Spoiler:  



Whatever you want here


----------



## noizora

Spoiler: I see now



Thank you!


----------



## kassie

You're welcome!


----------



## lazuli

@staff: why is there still the snow skin on the forum
its spring now (according to acnl)


----------



## Prof Gallows

computertrash said:


> @staff: why is there still the snow skin on the forum
> its spring now (according to acnl)



Our themes switch on the first day of the month.

I don't remember which months they start on but I'm pretty sure the Spring/Summer theme will be in a couple of days. And then it won't switch again until autumn.


----------



## lazuli

Prof Gallows said:


> Our themes switch on the first day of the month.
> 
> I don't remember which months they start on but I'm pretty sure the Spring/Summer theme will be in a couple of days. And then it won't switch again until autumn.



o ok. i was like ???????????????? but thank u.


----------



## CR33P

i just received a infraction for a one-word post from more than half a year ago. and no, it wasn't one of those where i just say lol. do you guys just hand out infractions left and right? i'm just curious.


----------



## Le Lenny

Why can't we create groups anymore? I'd love to start some sort of a Landscaping group.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Le Lenny said:


> Why can't we create groups anymore? I'd love to start some sort of a Landscaping group.



They are sold out as of now. They might restock them someday, but for now, they are out of stock.

I would love to see your landscaping group if you make it.


----------



## Bowie

I remember there being discussion of adding extra slots for collectible display. Right now, you are only allowed to display 10, but there are 12 birthstone collectibles. Are there currently any plans to add extra slots?


----------



## Gandalf

Bowie said:


> I remember there being discussion of adding extra slots for collectible display. Right now, you are only allowed to display 10, but there are 12 birthstone collectibles. Are there currently any plans to add extra slots?



Right now there are no forthcoming plans to introduce another row or column of collectibles. For a while it was capped at two rows to keep posts shorter and cut down on the blank spaces between text and signatures. If it ever changes, you'll hear about it in a TBT Direct.


----------



## Bowie

Gandalf said:


> Right now there are no forthcoming plans to introduce another row or column of collectibles. For a while it was capped at two rows to keep posts shorter and cut down on the blank spaces between text and signatures. If it ever changes, you'll hear about it in a TBT Direct.



Thanks, mate!


----------



## lunathenia

Apple2012 said:


> People already know that I'm black and white on this issue. Yeah, I know you guys say that it's okay anywhere (including ACC) as long as it's not on TBT, but it's still wrong no matter where you go. People on GameFAQs have complained about this too.



If they are doing it for giveaway/selling for a really low price then I don't think it's particularly "wrong". It IS still wrong but it's to help people out. I believe that this case is gimmicky.
BUT
If they are doing it for profit and selling each item for an extremely high price, then that's just being a plain cheap a**.
BTW
I found a person doing the latter on this forum. Who do I report it to?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lunathenia said:


> If they are doing it for giveaway/selling for a really low price then I don't think it's particularly "wrong". It IS still wrong but it's to help people out. I believe that this case is gimmicky.
> BUT
> If they are doing it for profit and selling each item for an extremely high price, then that's just being a plain cheap a**.
> BTW
> I found a person doing the latter on this forum. Who do I report it to?



You report it to any mod or admin. And recently, I just saw another reason why duping is bad (two actually).


----------



## Justin

CR33P said:


> i just received a infraction for a one-word post from more than half a year ago. and no, it wasn't one of those where i just say lol. do you guys just hand out infractions left and right? i'm just curious.



I agree that isn't fair and the infraction has been reversed.  As far as I'm aware, it was a genuine mistake on the moderator's part as the thread was bumped.



Le Lenny said:


> Why can't we create groups anymore? I'd love to start some sort of a Landscaping group.



We've been discussing changes to the Groups program for quite a while so we had been purposely holding off on stocking them while that occurred. I don't think those changes are going to get off the ground anytime soon though so I'll look into possibly stocking some groups in the near future.



Bowie said:


> I remember there being discussion of adding extra slots for collectible display. Right now, you are only allowed to display 10, but there are 12 birthstone collectibles. Are there currently any plans to add extra slots?



Not at this time. Our efforts are focused on other things at the moment.


----------



## jdchicky10

I see people on threads that have merged their posts. How do I merge posts?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jdchicky10 said:


> I see people on threads that have merged their posts. How do I merge posts?



You post within 30 minutes from your last post and before someone else posts.


----------



## jdchicky10

Apple2012 said:


> You post within 30 minutes from your last post and before someone else posts.



Oh ok. So it does it automatically if you post within that time before someone else?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jdchicky10 said:


> Oh ok. So it does it automatically if you post within that time before someone else?



Yes. However, your post won't merge if someone posted one second after your post, and then you post again.


----------



## jdchicky10

Apple2012 said:


> Yes. However, your post won't merge if someone posted one second after your post, and then you post again.



ok! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Jake

nvm i figured my own **** out :-}


----------



## Cory

When does paying for invisible go into effect


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cory said:


> When does paying for invisible go into effect



I think it already come. In the last direct, Jeremy said that they're gonna start charging on March 1st.


----------



## Cory

Apple2012 said:


> I think it already come came. In the last direct, Jeremy said that they're gonna start charging on March 1st.



yes but when was the last time they were actually on time with something


----------



## Sholee

Cory said:


> yes but when was the last time they were actually on time with something



they've been pretty prompt with the birthstones so far, so prompt that i totally missed buying february


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> I think it already come. In the last direct, Jeremy said that they're gonna start charging on March 1st.





Cory said:


> When does paying for invisible go into effect



I believe this is on hold for the time being.



Sholee said:


> they've been pretty prompt with the birthstones so far, so prompt that i totally missed buying february



Thank you! I've been making an effort more recently to get them out by the first or second day compared to when they used to release halfway though the month.  So thanks for noticing.


----------



## Jake

Sholee said:


> they've been pretty prompt with the birthstones so far, so prompt that i totally missed buying february



how hard is it to press a button or w/e to move an item from the hidden shop to the user shop, and to set a monthly reminder on your phone to get them out on the 1st each month????


----------



## Sholee

Jake. said:


> how hard is it to press a button or w/e to move an item from the hidden shop to the user shop, and to set a monthly reminder on your phone to get them out on the 1st each month????



Ehhh I've been busy with work and havent really been on forums as much as I used to. Buying pixels is not that big of a priority that I need to make a monthly reminder. >_<

I'm more sad when I always miss slots for some of the fantastic art shops in the museum.

Can there be a forum function for thatt? :]
I'm already doing the email notification, but still too slow


----------



## Jake

Sholee said:


> Ehhh I've been busy with work and havent really been on forums as much as I used to. Buying pixels is not that big of a priority that I need to make a monthly reminder. >_<



i meant as in how hard is it for the staff to put it in the shop not for users to buy it


----------



## Sholee

Jake. said:


> i meant as in how hard is it for the staff to put it in the shop not for users to buy it



Ohhhhhh... that makes sense now! ahahhaa but i'm sure their answers will be similar to mine.


----------



## tobi!

Why are you charging to be invisible?


----------



## Murray

Norski said:


> Why are you charging to be invisible?



Think of it like a tax on the pretentious


----------



## tobi!

Why is being invisible pretentious?


----------



## Cory

Sholee said:


> they've been pretty prompt with the birthstones so far, so prompt that i totally missed buying february



*cough*october*cough*


----------



## Blizzard

Norski said:


> Why is being invisible pretentious?



The use of the word "pretentious" has absolutely nothing to do with being invisible. My only hope is if it comes down to having to buy a tool from the shop that it is made readily available to all who have chosen that status since joining the board. Losing an option I want to have would be most unfortunate.


----------



## oath2order

Norski said:


> Why is being invisible pretentious?



It just is


----------



## BiggKitty

oath2order said:


> It just is



That is not an answer, you need explain why so the rest of us imbeciles can understand


----------



## oath2order

BiggKitty said:


> That is not an answer, you need explain why so the rest of us imbeciles can understand



not a mod I don't have to answer


----------



## toxapex

oath2order said:


> not a mod I don't have to answer



That's pretty pretentious of you.


----------



## oath2order

tokayseye said:


> That's pretty pretentious of you.



It's not pretentious to say I'm not a mod.

what.


----------



## Jas0n

Invisibility is a powerful spell and requires quite a lot of spell components to cast. Due to us allowing everybody to use this for free, these spell components have become quite a rarity and the cost of them has increased dramatically. To compensate, we now have to charge a flat fee to those who wish to have the spell cast upon them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jas0n said:


> Invisibility is a powerful spell and requires quite a lot of spell components to cast. Due to us allowing everybody to use this for free, these spell components have become quite a rarity and the cost of them has increased dramatically. To compensate, we now have to charge a flat fee to those who wish to have the spell cast upon them.



Silly answer, but I sometimes don't take serious answers as the reason. Thanks for telling us why we're being charged to use invisible mode. The mystery is solved.


----------



## Blizzard

Jas0n said:


> Invisibility is a powerful spell and requires quite a lot of spell components to cast. Due to us allowing everybody to use this for free, these spell components have become quite a rarity and the cost of them has increased dramatically. To compensate, we now have to charge a flat fee to those who wish to have the spell cast upon them.



Can my name be put on the list to apply for a spell?  I just want a little advance notice. Cast away!


----------



## oath2order

When I post in a thread, and a post merge happens, it automatically subscribes to the thread. If I am already subscribed to the thread, it will move the subscription back into the Subscription folder and out of the folder that I use to organize my subscriptions it already is in. Would it be possible to fix this, or disable the subscribe-on-post-merge?


----------



## Leela

I was kind of hoping that in order to pay for invisible mode, you'd just have to buy an invisibility cloak from the shop.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Leela said:


> I was kind of hoping that in order to pay for invisible mode, you'd just have to buy an invisibility cloak from the shop.



There has been one in there since we opened the shop but nobody can find it.


----------



## Cory

BiggKitty said:


> That is not an answer, you need explain why so the rest of us imbeciles can understand


because invisible mode is stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can there be an option to disable post like alerts?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What are some things that TBT can't do because of the vBulletin software? Like what are the limits on this site relevant to the server and not the site.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> What are some things that TBT can't do because of the vBulletin software? Like what are the limits on this site relevant to the server and not the site.



TBT is limitless


----------



## tobi!

Cory said:


> because invisible mode is stupid



but if I'm on my phone and browsing, someone I need to trade with may write "I see you're online..." when I can't technically trade.


----------



## oath2order

Norski said:


> but if I'm on my phone and browsing, someone I need to trade with may write "I see you're online..." when I can't technically trade.



tell them you're on your phone and unable to trade??


----------



## tobi!

oath2order said:


> tell them you're on your phone and unable to trade??



Fair point but if I don't see their message till later because I closed my browser, then they might stay online to see if I respond or they may think I got offline because they think I'm avoiding them.


----------



## Aradai

Alright, but what if you want to protect yourself from a harasser by using invisible mode? And don't tell me to PM a mod, because the last time that was done, the victim was blamed, and there was nothing done because the staff didn't treat it seriously.


----------



## oath2order

Aradai said:


> Alright, but what if you want to protect yourself from a harasser by using invisible mode? And don't tell me to PM a mod, because the last time that was done, the victim was blamed, and there was nothing done because the staff didn't treat it seriously.



[citation needed]

How is going on invisible mode going to hide you from a harasser?


----------



## Aradai

oath2order said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> How is going on invisible mode going to hide you from a harasser?


people who bug others as soon as they come on, or people who just want to browse the forum without posting to just check for updates. idk why don't you ask the invisible using mods why they use it?


----------



## oath2order

Aradai said:


> people who bug others as soon as they come on, or people who just want to browse the forum without posting to just check for updates. idk why don't you ask the invisible using mods why they use it?



because they're not the ones who are arguing about it


----------



## lyssi_24

I actually have a question, how do I start a blog entry? I barely registered today so yeah I need some help please. .___.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You have enough posts to create a blog. Click on "create new blog", and you will be able to write a blog.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

How do you make a spoiler? like the thing someone clicks on and it drops down and shows stuff? I have something I want to put in my signature but I think it's too big.


----------



## Caius

it's in the signature thread.



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=text][/spoiler]


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Thank you!


----------



## Imbri

Sorry if this has been asked, but trying to wade through 140+ pages was making my eyes hurt, and I wasn't having any luck using the search function.

What is the purpose of subscribing to various blogs? It doesn't show in my settings under subscriptions, but it would be nice to have a list of those I'm following to make sure I don't miss an entry. Am I just looking in the wrong spot?

Thanks!


----------



## Caius

Imbri said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but trying to wade through 140+ pages was making my eyes hurt, and I wasn't having any luck using the search function.
> 
> What is the purpose of subscribing to various blogs? It doesn't show in my settings under subscriptions, but it would be nice to have a list of those I'm following to make sure I don't miss an entry. Am I just looking in the wrong spot?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm gonna be honest with you, I have no idea how to set anything up on the blog side. You're probably going to find any subscription stuff on that side of the forum though...

Found it. Blog settings > Manage subscriptions. It should give you some options if you're subscribed to anything.


----------



## Imbri

ZR388 said:


> Found it. Blog settings > Manage subscriptions. It should give you some options if you're subscribed to anything.



Thank you!


----------



## spelling88

are u allowed to cross post things? like if i want to try to sell something, can i try to do it here *and* reddit?


----------



## Locket

spelling88 said:


> are u allowed to cross post things? like if i want to try to sell something, can i try to do it here *and* reddit?



People've done it before!

Where do I post a thread if I'm looking for paths?


----------



## Caius

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> People've done it before!
> 
> Where do I post a thread if I'm looking for paths?



I could have sworn we had a texture forum somewhere.



spelling88 said:


> are u allowed to cross post things? like if i want to try to sell something, can i try to do it here *and* reddit?



People have done it but it is not in alignment with our rules. Please don't.


----------



## tobi!

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> People've done it before!
> 
> Where do I post a thread if I'm looking for paths?


Here:http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?34-Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf

or

Here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?78-Able-Sisters


----------



## Beardo

There's a member whose been being very rude towards me on my thread and another thread. I don't want my thread to get shut down, and I feel like this member has been doing some activity that could maybe be worth looking into? I've already reported them once on a thread that wasn't mine.


----------



## Caius

Beardo said:


> There's a member whose been being very rude towards me on my thread and another thread. I don't want my thread to get shut down, and I feel like this member has been doing some activity that could maybe be worth looking into? I've already reported them once on a thread that wasn't mine.



Already looking into it.


----------



## Beardo

ZR388 said:


> Already looking into it.



Alright, thank you!


----------



## davroslek

How do I unlock custom user titles?


----------



## tobi!

davroslek said:


> How do I unlock custom user titles?



Settings > Edit Profile


----------



## Bowie

Just out of curiosity, who came up with the idea of a shop? Who actually created it?


----------



## Silversea

Not exactly a question but the information on interest on this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide should probably be removed since it is obsolete.


----------



## Beardo

There's a user that is continually pushing my buttons, just to get a reaction, and I'm really tired of it. They post on all of my threads and trash talk stuff that I like. I'm tired of it. What can I do beyond ignoring them?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Beardo said:


> There's a user that is continually pushing my buttons, just to get a reaction, and I'm really tired of it. They post on all of my threads and trash talk stuff that I like. I'm tired of it. What can I do beyond ignoring them?



Just report him by clicking on the "report button".


----------



## Cory

Beardo said:


> There's a user that is continually pushing my buttons, just to get a reaction, and I'm really tired of it. They post on all of my threads and trash talk stuff that I like. I'm tired of it. What can I do beyond ignoring them?



its ok hes banned now


----------



## Beardo

Cory said:


> its ok hes banned now



Yay! Now I can make threads without them being spammed by their rudeness


----------



## Mariah

Beardo said:


> Yay! Now I can make threads without them being spammed by their rudeness



If he was banned, his avatar wouldn't show up. He self-disabled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Mariah said:


> If he was banned, his avatar wouldn't show up. He self-disabled.



Just because someone is banned doesn't mean their avatar won't show up. I don't know what the difference is or something, but this is private between the user and the mods.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Just because someone is banned doesn't mean their avatar won't show up. I don't know what the difference is or something, but this is private between the user and the mods.



from what ive seen, unless the banned person is using a forum avatar (meaning one of the villager ones with the funky backgrounds or whatever), then no avatar will show. i may be wrong


----------



## Thunder

computertrash said:


> from what ive seen, unless the banned person is using a forum avatar (meaning one of the villager ones with the funky backgrounds or whatever), then no avatar will show. i may be wrong



This is indeed the case.


----------



## Mariah

Apple2012 said:


> Just because someone is banned doesn't mean their avatar won't show up. I don't know what the difference is or something, but this is private between the user and the mods.



Every time I'm banned, my avatar doesn't show up with my posts. That's been true with every other person I've seen that got banned.


----------



## lazuli

Thunder said:


> This is indeed the case.



OHH MAN i got it. nice



Mariah said:


> Every time I'm banned, my avatar doesn't show up with my posts. That's been true with every other person I've seen that got banned.



see: above

=

ok so ppl use image cyclers for their sigs right. theres avatar cyclers as well but when i put the url for it (it has a .gif extension despite it not being an actual gif) itll say incorrect extension or somethin. i do hav the avatar animation add-on. should i just give up on it


----------



## kassie

computertrash said:


> ok so ppl use image cyclers for their sigs right. theres avatar cyclers as well but when i put the url for it (it has a .gif extension despite it not being an actual gif) itll say incorrect extension or somethin. i do hav the avatar animation add-on. should i just give up on it



Pretty sure cycling avatars doesn't work on TBT.


----------



## lazuli

selcouth said:


> Pretty sure cycling avatars doesn't work on TBT.



dam,, all that uploading for nothing
lmao thanks anyways


----------



## davroslek

Does anyone know where I can go to get a custom avatar? I want one of Sable~


----------



## Finnian

davroslek said:


> Does anyone know where I can go to get a custom avatar? I want one of Sable~



Try the Museum!


----------



## Murray

Finnian said:


> Try the Museum!



or google images


----------



## Locket

Can mods/ admins make it so your posts don't merge when making a shop?


----------



## Mariah

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Can mods/ admins make it so your posts don't merge when making a shop?



Is it that hard to just wait?


----------



## PurpleLutari

Which forum would I go to if I want to ask for someone to help arrange a room in my house..? I sort of want to have that done as if it were a service, like buying hybrids - but I have no idea if anyone does what I'm asking for & accepts an IGB/TBT payment 
It sounds weird but I'm having trouble arranging two of my rooms and was thinking it'd be nice if someone ran a thread where I could pay for them to do it since I'm rather bad at making my house look nice


----------



## kassie

PurpleLutari said:


> Which forum would I go to if I want to ask for someone to help arrange a room in my house..? I sort of want to have that done as if it were a service, like buying hybrids - but I have no idea if anyone does what I'm asking for & accepts an IGB/TBT payment
> It sounds weird but I'm having trouble arranging two of my rooms and was thinking it'd be nice if someone ran a thread where I could pay for them to do it since I'm rather bad at making my house look nice



They wouldn't actually be able to arrange the furniture but you could try the Re-tail board. If not that one, try just asking for room arranging advice in the Animal Crossing: New Leaf board.


----------



## Nerd House

*So are there no rules in The Woods, or are people allowed to say/do whatever they want?*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Adol the Red said:


> *So are there no rules in The Woods, or are people allowed to say/do whatever they want?*



Threads can be about anything, but you should be respectful, don't post anything inappropriate, and don't annoy others to respond in flames.


----------



## Nerd House

Apple2012 said:


> Threads can be about anything, but you should be respectful, don't post anything inappropriate, and don't annoy others to respond in flames.



*Kaiaa answered me earlier today : )

I was just curious, I tend to stay away from the Woods when it's open because people tend to show their age and maturity in there, and it's full of youngins : P*


----------



## Rasha

please help!! I could swear there was a thread that shows collectibles and their worth in bell tree bells but for some reason I can never find it now no matter what! can some one please send me the link to that thread?
thank you


----------



## Mariah

R-Cookies said:


> please help!! I could swear there was a thread that shows collectibles and their worth in bell tree bells but for some reason I can never find it now no matter what! can some one please send me the link to that thread?
> thank you



Here you go.


----------



## SockHead

turn off the pop up ads


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> turn off the pop up ads



I haven't seen any.


----------



## SockHead

ZR388 said:


> I haven't seen any.



confirmed ad blocker user jer please demod at once


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> confirmed ad blocker user jer please demod at once



I use another TBT skin that doesn't show any pics or ads because I log in every now and then at work.


----------



## Beardo

I try to be nice and patient with the younger members of the forums, y'know, talk to them, be friendly, be polite, but there's one that's been a bit of a nuisance. I don't want to ignore them, but I also don't want to sound rude if I confront them on their behavior... They're younger, like I said, so I don't want to scare them off, but I want to keep them from getting "bullied" by other people.


----------



## oswaldies

Beardo said:


> I try to be nice and patient with the younger members of the forums, y'know, talk to them, be friendly, be polite, but there's one that's been a bit of a nuisance. I don't want to ignore them, but I also don't want to sound rude if I confront them on their behavior... They're younger, like I said, so I don't want to scare them off, but I want to keep them from getting "bullied" by other people.



I'm young and people are impatient with me and stuff


----------



## Caius

Beardo said:


> I try to be nice and patient with the younger members of the forums, y'know, talk to them, be friendly, be polite, but there's one that's been a bit of a nuisance. I don't want to ignore them, but I also don't want to sound rude if I confront them on their behavior... They're younger, like I said, so I don't want to scare them off, but I want to keep them from getting "bullied" by other people.



I'd say make a private suggestion about their behavior, outline that you're trying to look out for their interests and see how they take it. 9 times out of 10 it usually begets a change. Younger people typically don't realize how they're acting.


----------



## Rasha

it's kind of getting a bit boring in here *talking is cdi-link's voice*
if only there where more contests or something, the bell tree fair was really fun but it ended too soon
maybe holding small contest with a humble prize from time to time would make things more fun, but I can see something like this would be tiring for the hard working mods....

or maybe there were and I missed out on them? :B


----------



## Caius

R-Cookies said:


> it's kind of getting a bit boring in here *talking is cdi-link's voice*
> if only there where more contests or something, the bell tree fair was really fun but it ended too soon
> maybe holding small contest with a humble prize from time to time would make things more fun, but I can see something like this would be tiring for the hard working mods....
> 
> or maybe there were and I missed out on them? :B



There's been tiny things here and there.


----------



## Silas James Reel

Are BTB "lotteries" allowed?


----------



## Caius

As long as you follow through on it I don't see why not.


----------



## Prof Gallows

R-Cookies said:


> if only there where more contests or something, the bell tree fair was really fun but it ended too soon



There are events planned throughout the year. The Fair tends to be the really big end of the year event but we have a few smaller things every now and then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question here. Is stating conservative opinions or having conservative opinions (i.e. anti-universal healthcare) forbidden on TBT? Someone said that conservative opinions are what spark flame wars, but I don't think that's the point. I think people are very childish on this site.

Also, is it against the rules to deny users from business on the Re-Tail, VTP, Train Station, or the TBT Marketplace because of their political beliefs? I am very anti-socialist, and I don't believe in making service with people against free enterprise irl.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question here. Is stating conservative opinions or having conservative opinions (i.e. anti-universal healthcare) forbidden on TBT? Someone said that conservative opinions are what spark flame wars, but I don't think that's the point. *I think people are very childish on this site.*



Considering this is a site dedicated to a casual game aimed at children I'd say it shouldn't be surprising that people on the site can be childish.

Though concerning your opinions on political matters I'll say that, just like any public community on the internet, if you express your opinion then you need to respect that people are going to disagree with it.
If people don't want to talk to you, if they block you, or if they refuse to have any interaction with you based on your opinions or beliefs that is their choice.

Edit: But it doesn't give anyone the right to think their beliefs are better than anyone else's or to treat anyone badly because of it. If disagreements arise on the subject it's best to not argue the matter and just ignore it or block the person.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> Also, is it against the rules to deny users from business on the Re-Tail, VTP, Train Station, or the TBT Marketplace because of their political beliefs? I am very anti-socialist, and I don't believe in making service with people against free enterprise irl.



I am fairly certain it's not against the rules, but good luck dealing with the backlash you get for denying people business because of their political beliefs.


----------



## MardyBum

So I was doing a trade with a member but the spacing in their username was weird so when I paid the TBT, I sent the payment to the wrong user. Of course I then sent the TBT again to the correct user. But my question is, is there a way to get back those TBT bells that I literally pretty much gave away or lost? 
I looked up the username that I sent the bells to and it said it didn't exist. So asking the user to please send them back is out of the question.


----------



## kassie

izzi000 said:


> So I was doing a trade with a member but the spacing in their username was weird so when I paid the TBT, I sent the payment to the wrong user. Of course I then sent the TBT again to the correct user. But my question is, is there a way to get back those TBT bells that I literally pretty much gave away or lost?
> I looked up the username that I sent the bells to and it said it didn't exist. So asking the user to please send them back is out of the question.



The staff will see this and deal with it I'm sure~

A good way to avoid this though (this is how I send TBT bells 100% of the time) is to click their bell amount, like this:







Then you don't have to worry about typing their username. c:


----------



## MardyBum

selcouth said:


> The staff will see this and deal with it I'm sure~
> 
> A good way to avoid this though (this is how I send TBT bells 100% of the time) is to click their bell amount, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you don't have to worry about typing their username. c:



Ugh I hope so cause it was a good amount ;-; 
Ty for the tip ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Btw, what's up with the banner disappearing? sometimes I just get blue space but I can click on it :s


----------



## lazuli

Noiru said:


> Btw, what's up with the banner disappearing? sometimes I just get blue space but I can click on it :s



must be ur internet/browser.


----------



## Alienfish

computertrash said:


> must be ur internet/browser.



Maybe, it worked fine before. Anyways it's been fine for some time now


----------



## lunathenia

What does the ! mean on some threads?


----------



## daniduckyface

lunathenia said:


> What does the ! mean on some threads?



personally i think it's more of an attention grabber like an "urgent see this" compared to titles that don't have it. you can add it in yourself i believe, correct me if i'm wrong someone


----------



## Alienfish

daniduckyface said:


> personally i think it's more of an attention grabber like an "urgent see this" compared to titles that don't have it. you can add it in yourself i believe, correct me if i'm wrong someone



Yes you can add that and a buncha old emoticons when you create the thread before your topic name (below were you write your post they are iirc)


----------



## Cory

Can you please tell oath and jav to stop posting the cory x elise tag


----------



## lunathenia

daniduckyface said:


> personally i think it's more of an attention grabber like an "urgent see this" compared to titles that don't have it. you can add it in yourself i believe, correct me if i'm wrong someone





Noiru said:


> Yes you can add that and a buncha old emoticons when you create the thread before your topic name (below were you write your post they are iirc)



I see. Ty!


----------



## Rasha

hmm I believe there is a suggestions thread but for some reason I can't find any and I don't know where else to ask~
anyway, wouldn't it be nice if we could know who quoted our comments just like we can now know who liked our comments?


----------



## Beardo

Is this supposed to happen? 






This has happened before, where I'm on page 1, but all I get are really old threads.


----------



## oswaldies

Beardo said:


> Is this supposed to happen?
> 
> View attachment 87368
> View attachment 87369
> View attachment 87370
> 
> This has happened before, where I'm on page 1, but all I get are really old threads.



Maybe it's because you're on your Ipad?


----------



## lazuli

sailoreamon said:


> Maybe it's because you're on your Ipad?



no. thats dumb

@beardo check ur general settings, scroll down to thread display options, n check that thread display mode is on linear-oldest first. if not, change it to that, save, n try the basement again


----------



## Espurr96

Ok so say I wanted to trade irl items for another irl items. Where would I post that? Would that still go in the tbt marketplace?


----------



## Locket

Espurr96 said:


> Ok so say I wanted to trade irl items for another irl items. Where would I post that? Would that still go in the tbt marketplace?



No. You should probably stay away from that though. TBT Marketplace is for TBT bells.


----------



## Caius

I'd definitely advise against that for the sole reason of your address and personal information. There are multiple places online where you can have a trade like that with more control over what would happen if the trade went sour. This really isn't one of those places. You should try and be careful about who you give your address to for shipping stuff, and if you lose something, it would probably be better if the website you were trading with had some kind of backup plan as far as a safety net goes. 

TL;DR: I'm not going to stop you, but I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Taka

My brother is interested in joining, but we use the same computer. Is it possible that we could end up being frozen for multi accounting?


----------



## Caius

Taka said:


> My brother is interested in joining, but we use the same computer. Is it possible that we could end up being frozen for multi accounting?



As long as you make it known to a mod what both of your usernames are it shouldn't be an issue


----------



## Taka

ZR388 said:


> As long as you make it known to a mod what both of your usernames are it shouldn't be an issue



Okay, thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz

I was thinking about changing my username, but if I bought a username change would I be forced to change it no matter what?

Like, if the name I wanted was already taken, would I be able to cancel?


----------



## kassie

I'd check first before buying the username change.


----------



## Pokemanz

Do mods allow you to have a username that someone else already has by changing the other person's name?

Somebody already has "Nat" but they were last active in 2013 and they never posted or anything.
That's like really annoying. -.-


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemanz said:


> Do mods allow you to have a username that someone else already has by changing the other person's name?
> 
> Somebody already has "Nat" but they were last active in 2013 and they never posted or anything.
> That's like really annoying. -.-



They're working on a feature to do so, nothing's been set in stone last I read. Feature could have been scraped, who knows! Just be on the lookout for TBT Directs.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> They're working on a feature to do so, nothing's been set in stone last I read. Feature could have been scraped, who knows! Just be on the lookout for TBT Directs.



It's on the list of things to look at the last I was aware. Would be a nice feature to have IMO.

But as Tom said just be on the lookout for any TBT Directs in the future as additional site features will be announced there.


----------



## kassie

Pokemanz said:


> Do mods allow you to have a username that someone else already has by changing the other person's name?
> 
> Somebody already has "Nat" but they were last active in 2013 and they never posted or anything.
> That's like really annoying. -.-



You could try "Nat." Looks like it's not taken yet.


----------



## Jake

can i make an alt account solely for the purpose of liking my own posts coz sometimes i think i am rly funny 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(asking for a friend btw)


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> can i make an alt account solely for the purpose of liking my own posts coz sometimes i think i am rly funny
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (asking for a friend btw)



ask Stix93 to do it for you.


----------



## Jake

ZR388 said:


> ask Stix93 to do it for you.



Idk who that is but ok


----------



## Bowie

Who developed the custom features here?


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> Idk who that is but ok



Someone that previously used your IP back in 2013


----------



## tomothy

How long is the wait before you can double post? Trying to format my art shop C:


----------



## Pokemanz

Lemon Pop said:


> How long is the wait before you can double post? Trying to format my art shop C:



Usually after a half hour you can post again. When in doubt, wait an hour.

I'm not entirely sure what the exact time is.


----------



## Caius

We like to say 2 hours between bumps. If you're working on a thread I think the gestation is 30 mins or so.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> Who developed the custom features here?



Elaborate?


----------



## Jake

ZR388 said:


> Someone that previously used your IP back in 2013


Wtf why do I have all these unknown stalkers


Bowie said:


> Who developed the custom features here?


Me, I did


----------



## Beardo

My signature image was the correct size (250x750)... did it get removed because the spoiler sent it over height limits or something?


----------



## ashubii

I've been on this site for a while, but I tend to come and go with long periods in-between. I've never really paid much attention to or cared about the tbt bells until recently, as I've been using them to trade for in-game items. I've tried finding the answer to this, but I haven't found anything yet.

When you click currency and it tells you what bells you've earned, sometimes it says "Spent 6 bells" or something of the like for a "Post" action. What is that? Where do those bells go, and why am I losing them?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ashubii said:


> I've been on this site for a while, but I tend to come and go with long periods in-between. I've never really paid much attention to or cared about the tbt bells until recently, as I've been using them to trade for in-game items. I've tried finding the answer to this, but I haven't found anything yet.
> 
> When you click currency and it tells you what bells you've earned, sometimes it says "Spent 6 bells" or something of the like for a "Post" action. What is that? Where do those bells go, and why am I losing them?



It's for editing posts. If you edit a post and change like a spelling mistake or something you'll get all of those bells back instantly. If you delete all of the text in the post you will lose the bells.


----------



## Justin

Beardo said:


> My signature image was the correct size (250x750)... did it get removed because the spoiler sent it over height limits or something?



Spoilers are included in the total size, so yes. It's good now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My inbox says I have 39 messages stored even though I emptied it. How do I fix this?


----------



## Beardo

DarkDesertFox said:


> My inbox says I have 39 messages stored even though I emptied it. How do I fix this?



Did you empty your inbox and your sent messages?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Beardo said:


> Did you empty your inbox and your sent messages?



I actually did not empty out my sent box... I swear I did. That fixed it though, thank you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Since the "what's bothering you" topic is forbidden for forum discussions for a while, are we allowed to share our frustrations on our blogs, or is that considered a loophole?


----------



## Caius

Apple2012 said:


> Since the "what's bothering you" topic is forbidden for forum discussions for a while, are we allowed to share our frustrations on our blogs, or is that considered a loophole?



I don't see a problem with it as long as it doesn't start any fights.


----------



## Cress

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO OUR COLLECTIBLES??? GET THIS BABY OFF MY SCREEN!


----------



## Caius

I happen to think they're nice


----------



## matt

How do I stop getting database error problems?is it just me or for the whole site.
It occurs for about 120 seconds


----------



## Airysuit

In my Bells transfers was a welcome transfer of 500 bells last week, what does that mean? Welcome transfer?


----------



## lazuli

matt said:


> View attachment 88699
> How do I stop getting database error problems?is it just me or for the whole site.
> It occurs for about 120 seconds



destroy your electronic device
idk ive only gotten one but it was like 2 hours ago.



airysuit said:


> In my Bells transfers was a welcome transfer of 500 bells last week, what does that mean? Welcome transfer?



uh well thats usually for new members who begin posting and such
youve been a member since last year but you have less than 200 posts so thats 'new member' to the forum itself


----------



## abelsister

is there a way to get my profile picture transparent? ;-;


----------



## kassie

abelsister said:


> is there a way to get my profile picture transparent? ;-;



You could use a photo editor to remove the background.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

I apologize if this has been asked/considered before. However, are there going to be emotions/pictures based off of the different "jokes" in ACNL (such as laughing, suspicious, angry, etc) or is it just going to be the gyroids?


----------



## Pokemanz

Do you think there'll ever be a timezone space on the sidebar?
I've noticed lots of people with their timezone in their signature or even in place of their NNID, so I think it would be a helpful addition.
Y'know, organize things a bit more.


----------



## Angel-Immy

hi I was wondering how to become a senior member and if there is any higher many thanks


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Angel-Immy said:


> hi I was wondering how to become a senior member and if there is any higher many thanks



You need a certain amount of posts, I don't remember how many, and really the only things higher than Senior Member is Staff/ex-Staff.


----------



## matt

computertrash said:


> destroy your electronic device
> idk ive only gotten one but it was like 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> uh well thats usually for new members who begin posting and such
> youve been a member since last year but you have less than 200 posts so thats 'new member' to the forum itself



Hi I smashed the tablet but still getting problems on laptop.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I noticed another board where you can't earn bells, but I think it's too early or something to earn bells for posting there.


----------



## Caius

Pokemanz said:


> Do you think there'll ever be a timezone space on the sidebar?
> I've noticed lots of people with their timezone in their signature or even in place of their NNID, so I think it would be a helpful addition.
> Y'know, organize things a bit more.



We're working on other things, but this may be a feature we consider in the future  



ChaotixRocker said:


> I apologize if this has been asked/considered before. However, are there going to be emotions/pictures based off of the different "jokes" in ACNL (such as laughing, suspicious, angry, etc) or is it just going to be the gyroids?



As far as I'm aware we don't have many more plans at the moment for the smilies. We may decide to do something more with them in the future, so keep an eye out for the Bell Tree Directs.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

So I've noticed there is an egg amount under everybody's avatar so my question is, how do you get eggs and what do they do or what are they for?


----------



## oath2order

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> So I've noticed there is an egg amount under everybody's avatar so my question is, how do you get eggs and what do they do or what are they for?



You'll see soon enough!  Just wait


----------



## JoJoCan

EGGS ARE UP!!~


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

oath2order said:


> You'll see soon enough!  Just wait



Arrrgggh I guess I can wait >.< now I'm excited to know what they are


----------



## oath2order

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Arrrgggh I guess I can wait >.< now I'm excited to know what they are



My guess is to check back tomorrow.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

oath2order said:


> My guess is to check back tomorrow.



Okey I'll be sure to do that ^-^


----------



## Locket

I see these every week. How does this happen?


----------



## Caius

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> View attachment 89156
> 
> 
> I see these every week. How does this happen?



Packet Loss timeout. Server stuff. Means there's a heavy load on the site.


----------



## matt

Where has the new post tab gone on the menu? I find it much longer to search threads that have replies now the New Posts button is gone...


----------



## Justin

matt said:


> Where has the new post tab gone on the menu? I find it much longer to search threads that have replies now the New Posts button is gone...



Sorry, search is disabled site wide during the third annual easter egg hunt, which affects the New Posts button.


----------



## matt

Justin said:


> Sorry, search is disables site wide during the third annual easter egg hunt, which affects the New Posts button.



Oh I see Thankyou


----------



## kassie

Now that I've clicked just about everywhere on this forum: 

What are "articles" on everyone's profiles?


----------



## Caius

selcouth said:


> Now that I've clicked just about everywhere on this forum:
> 
> What are "articles" on everyone's profiles?



I don't see that. Can I get a screenshot?


----------



## kassie




----------



## Caius

selcouth said:


>



Ahh, yeah that's been there for a while. No idea what it does. I don't have access.


----------



## Heyden

How long does the Easter event go for?

and tell me a clue along with that pls


----------



## Caius

Haydenn said:


> How long does the Easter event go for?
> 
> and tell me a clue along with that pls





Spoiler: The final eggs will be released in:









You're not getting a clue, but you should have ample time after the last eggs are released to find them.


----------



## Beardo

Hey, there's a small issue with a banned member making a new account and making homophobic statements, just to piss people off.


----------



## Caius

Beardo said:


> Hey, there's a small issue with a banned member making a new account and making homophobic statements, just to piss people off.



I'm aware. If you spot anything like that again just for today it may be easier to try and contact me directly on here or the IRC.


----------



## Shirohibiki

just want to make sure -- the super intense lag is due to traffic, right? and its not just me?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Shirohibiki said:


> just want to make sure -- the super intense lag is due to traffic, right? and its not just me?



Intense lag thanks to the Egg hunt yes.


----------



## Cress

> In the future, we plan to introduce a new feature that will allow to purchase clothing and other accessories for an Animal Crossing character that you can customize.


This was in 2013 and you haven't talked about it since?!?!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was in 2013 and you haven't talked about it since?!?!



^^ When TBT Pokemon League!!! /s


----------



## Alolan_Apples

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was in 2013 and you haven't talked about it since?!?!



"The future" seems vague. It could be after the apple collectible is released, which we haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Caius

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was in 2013 and you haven't talked about it since?!?!



I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Jake

i want my $50 t-shirt


----------



## Heyden

When will the eggs be removed?


----------



## Caius

Haydenn said:


> When will the eggs be removed?



11 hours or something


----------



## Mercedes

Explain please it bothers me //cries


----------



## Chibiusa

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 89404View attachment 89405
> Explain please it bothers me //cries



It's just a rotating banner for the event. There's nothing to explain.


----------



## Mercedes

Chibiusa said:


> It's just a rotating banner for the event. There's nothing to explain.



I did not know that lol Tysm,


----------



## Locket

Can you please take the Zipper off? I can't see my notifications.


----------



## HoennMaster

I don't know if it is just me, but the standard image uploader is not working. The Select Files button is not working. I've had to uise the Basic Uploader instead.


----------



## Jake

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 89404View attachment 89405
> Explain please it bothers me //cries



Explanation: mods don't have lives and think it's funny but are just embarrassing themselves


----------



## Trent the Paladin

HoennMaster said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but the standard image uploader is not working. The Select Files button is not working. I've had to uise the Basic Uploader instead.



Please never use the forum based image uploader, use something like Imgur or Photobucket instead. The forum based uploader is awful.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Is there some sort of banking system on this site? I swear I saw one a while ago but I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Rasha

Edit: better talk in private....


----------



## Pokemanz

What's up with this? Been getting it a lot lately...



Spoiler:


----------



## Graceannx

Hi I have just started using this forum and some of my friends said that when you sign up you get 200 welcome TbT. I have signed up and I still don't have any bells, I really need them though as I am about to buy one of my dream villagers and I though I would have the bells? When will I get them?


----------



## oath2order

Graceannx said:


> Hi I have just started using this forum and some of my friends said that when you sign up you get 200 welcome TbT. I have signed up and I still don't have any bells, I really need them though as I am about to buy one of my dream villagers and I though I would have the bells? When will I get them?



I think it comes after you post a bit.


----------



## Bowie

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Is there some sort of banking system on this site? I swear I saw one a while ago but I can't seem to find it anymore.



The ABD might be what you're thinking of. People mostly used it just to get interest, but it was apparently getting abused so you can't get anything out of it anymore. You can still access it through the shop, but unless you want to hide your TBT Bells, there's no real point to it.


----------



## Shimmer

Is there a way to organize your collectibles on your sidebar where your posts are? A lot of people have some showing, some not. How can you do that?


----------



## kassie

Shimmer said:


> Is there a way to organize your collectibles on your sidebar where your posts are? A lot of people have some showing, some not. How can you do that?



You can show / hide collectibles in your *Inventory*.

Just check 'Hidden' and save.


----------



## graciegrace

Do I type "#5555" in the user color change box? Or just #555


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Is there a way to have the the PM warning message open a new TAB instead of a new window? (Firefox)


----------



## oath2order

What's up with this:






Missing name between the 75 and 69


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> What's up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing name between the 75 and 69



Hidden user perhaps?


----------



## Pokemanz

oath2order said:


> What's up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing name between the 75 and 69



Maybe it's a banned user or something?


----------



## LambdaDelta

A deleted user?


----------



## kassie

A glitch?


----------



## tobi!

A wizard?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When is the forum image uploader going to die off and we can be rid of this plague?


----------



## Redsonic

Someone gave me my first Negative feedback only because I won our bet in Smash bros. He never came to my town and I didn't do anything wrong to him. It's against the rules to abuse the system and leave falsified feedback, what do I do?


----------



## oath2order

Redsonic said:


> Someone gave me my first Negative feedback only because I won our bet in Smash bros. He never came to my town and I didn't do anything wrong to him. It's against the rules to abuse the system and leave falsified feedback, what do I do?



PM a mod or admin (Like Jeremy) regarding the situation.


----------



## Redsonic

Who do you reccomend I message? Jeremy? Because I Pmd a mod yesterday and I would see him online but I guess he doesn't check his PMs much. I'll try giving a Pm to another mod
Edit: Nvm I messaged Jeremy, he seems like a cool dude and plays Smash a lot like me


----------



## LambdaDelta

its possible they could just take a bit of time to respond due to other things

so I wouldn't worry too much, unless its been like a a few days max


----------



## Hettie

[size=-2]Will there ever be anything like an event for a "design the next collectable" contest? Will there be other collectables added? :V[/size]


----------



## Mariah

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]Will there ever be anything like an event for a "design the next collectable" contest? Will there be other collectables added? :V[/size]


We had a contest like that last year. New collectibles get added periodically.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Redsonic said:


> Who do you reccomend I message? Jeremy? Because I Pmd a mod yesterday and I would see him online but I guess he doesn't check his PMs much. I'll try giving a Pm to another mod
> Edit: Nvm I messaged Jeremy, he seems like a cool dude and plays Smash a lot like me



Report it instead of messaging. Otherwise you're gonna be waiting a lot longer to get it handled.

Messaging makes it so only one person can see it, the person you message. If you report it then all of the staff can see it and it will get handled quicker.


----------



## matt

Redsonic said:


> Who do you reccomend I message? Jeremy? Because I Pmd a mod yesterday and I would see him online but I guess he doesn't check his PMs much. I'll try giving a Pm to another mod
> Edit: Nvm I messaged Jeremy, he seems like a cool dude and plays Smash a lot like me



Kaiaa is great, she replies quickly and is always great help


----------



## lithiumlatte

I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed 

I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~

Thanks for your time! x


----------



## oath2order

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed
> 
> I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~
> 
> Thanks for your time! x



Oh I remember those on ACC! I remember they created the "do not contact" list or something like that for birthdays


----------



## Murray

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed
> 
> I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~
> 
> Thanks for your time! x



so like spamming random people adverts for your threads? idk about the staff standpoint but I'm sure most users would find it incredibly annoying


----------



## lithiumlatte

Murray said:


> so like spamming random people adverts for your threads? idk about the staff standpoint but I'm sure most users would find it incredibly annoying



Rather than random people, new members that usually need help with those sorts of things? That's how they tended to do it on ACC when I was still there.


----------



## oath2order

Just logged on to ACC.

Got a PM about a birthday offer.

wow.


----------



## lithiumlatte

oath2order said:


> Just logged on to ACC.
> 
> Got a PM about a birthday offer.
> 
> wow.



That's cute tho~


----------



## oath2order

lithiumlatte said:


> That's cute tho~



was that you.


----------



## lithiumlatte

oath2order said:


> was that you.



no, omg! o.o I haven't logged in there in ages.


----------



## oath2order

lithiumlatte said:


> no, omg! o.o I haven't logged in there in ages.



Hahaha, I figured 

Just jokin though, hopefull a mod does see this


----------



## Chris

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed
> 
> I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~
> 
> Thanks for your time! x



I'd advise against it - it's off-putting to be the person on the receiving end of those PMs. Just let new users find their own way around the site. If they're interested in your services then they'll find you on their own.


----------



## Trundle

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed
> 
> I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~
> 
> Thanks for your time! x



If you did this to me when I joined I would just leave the forum

- - - Post Merge - - -

or cuss you out and then leave that probably is better


----------



## Justin

lithiumlatte said:


> I don't know how often mods/admins still check this thread, so hopefully this won't get missed
> 
> I'm wondering what TBT's view on 'welcome wagon'-type PM's? i.e. messaging new users about threads you may run, like services or cycling or shops or what have you. I originally came from ACC, (I know, I know, I've long since left tho :3) and that sort of thing is the norm over there. I couldn't find anything in the faq/rules about it, so I thought I'd ask here~
> 
> Thanks for your time! x



I've never heard of this haha.

While there's no specific rule on it, if we did receive multiple reports about it, we would probably ask you to stop at some point.


----------



## snapdragon

Hello! Did the rate at which TBT is earned decrease? It just seems like it takes more posts to earn the same amount of bells. Not complaining, just curious :>


----------



## Danielkang2

What happens when you get banned several times? Does all your tbt and collectibles go away? Haha, just curious.


----------



## Mariah

Danielkang2 said:


> What happens when you get banned several times? Does all your tbt and collectibles go away? Haha, just curious.



Speaking from experience, no. Bans will get increasingly longer, but you don't lose anything except for about 20 TBT per infraction.


----------



## Alienfish

snapdragon said:


> Hello! Did the rate at which TBT is earned decrease? It just seems like it takes more posts to earn the same amount of bells. Not complaining, just curious :>



It has to do with how much quality you put in your post. For example if you post a longer and well-thought reply in Brewster's Cafe it will earn you more than writing 'I feel good because I woke up early' in the same forum/topic.

Also when you edit or upload pictures to a post it will take away some ('spent').


----------



## Prof Gallows

Noiru said:


> It has to do with how much quality you put in your post. For example if you post a longer and well-thought reply in Brewster's Cafe it will earn you more than writing 'I feel good because I woke up early' in the same forum/topic.
> 
> Also when you edit or upload pictures to a post it will take away some ('spent').



You can bypass spending bells for images if you use an off-site uploader like Imgur or Photobucket.


----------



## Alienfish

Prof Gallows said:


> You can bypass spending bells for images if you use an off-site uploader like Imgur or Photobucket.



Ah, thanks for the clarification :3 I guess this is direct linking and not using the uploaders?


----------



## Jake

can we pls like our own posts like whats the reason we cant other than we will look like idiots coz idm tbh


----------



## oswaldies

Why do vms spam sometimes?
I click enter like once and it comes up like 10 times


----------



## Pokemanz

What is going on with this whole "character limit" thing? Is this just now being added or something?
I went to edit my signature and I _removed_ something, but when I tried to save it, it said I had "exceeded the 1000 character limit". Wtf? Why is that there? Same thing happened with my OC thread.

At the very least we should be able to buy some kind of thing that lets us extend the limit, much like mailboxes and avatar width stuff.


----------



## oath2order

Pokemanz said:


> What is going on with this whole "character limit" thing? Is this just now being added or something?
> I went to edit my signature and I _removed_ something, but when I tried to save it, it said I had "exceeded the 1000 character limit". Wtf? Why is that there? Same thing happened with my OC thread.
> 
> At the very least we should be able to buy some kind of thing that lets us extend the limit, much like mailboxes and avatar width stuff.



Hm, must have been something new to prevent overly large signatures that some people may have had.

there's always been a thread character limit. I think it's 50k characters for the first post


----------



## Pokemanz

oath2order said:


> Hm, must have been something new to prevent overly large signatures that some people may have had.
> 
> there's always been a thread character limit. I think it's 50k characters for the first post



I figured as much for the thread limit, just thought I should mention though.
My sig is only long because I like to organize everything with links and stuff. Not sure how a character limit would solve the problem though. Most people simply have images that are too large and image links barely take up any space.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I could've sworn I got the 1000 character limit message way back


how long was it since you last changed your sig?


----------



## Togex

Is there a thread for TBT appraisals? I looked, but didn't see any. I haven't spent any TBT yet, so I'm still new to it. Right now, someone offered me their Coco for 220 TBT, but I have no idea if that's a good offer or not. I don't wanna get ripped off.


----------



## oath2order

Togex said:


> Is there a thread for TBT appraisals? I looked, but didn't see any. I haven't spent any TBT yet, so I'm still new to it. Right now, someone offered me their Coco for 220 TBT, but I have no idea if that's a good offer or not. I don't wanna get ripped off.



No, there's not.


----------



## lazuli

sailoreamon said:


> Why do vms spam sometimes?
> I click enter like once and it comes up like 10 times



probably has to do with ur own internet/browser.


----------



## Lacey

Few questions! The add 1-3 images in shop are sold out. Will they ever be restocked or can I add images to my sig now without having to buy? ;-; 
Is there an app I can use to be able to view the forums from my iPhone and do they give notifications when you get a PM/VM?


----------



## kassie

You could use a table to add multiple images. I believe the limit is 5.

More info here [*x*]

As for an app I just did a quick google search and it doesn't look like there is one.


----------



## Lacey

skeletique said:


> You could use a table to add multiple images. I believe the limit is 5.
> 
> More info here [*x*]
> 
> As for an app I just did a quick google search and it doesn't look like there is one.



Thank you for the help!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lacey said:


> Few questions! The add 1-3 images in shop are sold out. Will they ever be restocked or can I add images to my sig now without having to buy? ;-;
> Is there an app I can use to be able to view the forums from my iPhone and do they give notifications when you get a PM/VM?



Pretty sure they're sold out because they were deemed irrelevant and pointless in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## QueenSatsuki

This has probably been asked before, but there's over 160 pages and I can't really go through 163 pages to find the answer. 
What exactly is the "shop" thing on the user profiles? I've seen people have things like "perfect pears" in there, and I'm a bit confused about what their purpose is, how you use the shop (which might be the same as the purpose) and how you add things to your "shop".
Thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

QueenSatsuki said:


> This has probably been asked before, but there's over 160 pages and I can't really go through 163 pages to find the answer.
> What exactly is the "shop" thing on the user profiles? I've seen people have things like "perfect pears" in there, and I'm a bit confused about what their purpose is, and how you add things to your "shop".
> Thank you for taking the time to answer.



The 'Shop' tab houses your active collectibles. You can buy collectibles in the Shop (the one on the main bar, not the user profile one) or in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Prof Gallows

QueenSatsuki said:


> This has probably been asked before, but there's over 160 pages and I can't really go through 163 pages to find the answer.
> What exactly is the "shop" thing on the user profiles? I've seen people have things like "perfect pears" in there, and I'm a bit confused about what their purpose is, how you use the shop (which might be the same as the purpose) and how you add things to your "shop".
> Thank you for taking the time to answer.



It's a more detailed version of the item/collectible list under someones information when they post. Pretty much it's just showing you what is in their public inventory and descriptions of the items.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Hi! How does the ABD (in the shop) works?


----------



## Jake

JeffreyAC said:


> Hi! How does the ABD (in the shop) works?



It doesn't rip


----------



## device

There's 2 small card pixels or that's what they look like to me next to the report button on one of my posts. What does this mean?


----------



## Pokemanz

JeffreyAC said:


> Hi! How does the ABD (in the shop) works?



Like in the game, it stores money. If you want to save up some of your forum Bells or simply hide them, you can put them in the ABD. Just type in the number you want to store on the 'Deposit Funds' line and hit 'Save'. If you want to take out Bells, do the same thing but on the 'Withdraw Funds' line.


----------



## Jittersfan75

How do I add a profile picture?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jittersfan75 said:


> How do I add a profile picture?



Click the settings tab at the top of the page and hit the "Edit Avatar" option on the left sidebar. You'll have the option to pick from a ton of our pre-made avatars or you can upload your own.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sector said:


> There's 2 small card pixels or that's what they look like to me next to the report button on one of my posts. What does this mean?



It means you received a warning or infraction for the post, but the mods/admins didn't delete the post.


----------



## Jittersfan75

Thanks! Also, what are all the types of cash/money on this site? I know about ACNL money, (bells) and TBT. But how many others are there? And how to I earn/spend them?


----------



## kassie

Jittersfan75 said:


> Thanks! Also, what are all the types of cash/money on this site? I know about ACNL money, (bells) and TBT. But how many others are there? And how to I earn/spend them?



There's just in-game/AC:NL bells & TBT bells (also known as BTB). Check out these threads:

*The Bell System: Beginner's Guide* // *The Bell System: Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User*


----------



## Jittersfan75

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Beary

who is user #666


----------



## kassie

*Sandbox*.


----------



## kitanii

Why does editing posts cost 10 btb ;--; 
It is discouraging me from updating my gallery thread. :c


----------



## Beary

kitanii said:


> Why does editing posts cost 10 btb ;--;
> It is discouraging me from updating my gallery thread. :c



it does
wTF I NEVER KNEW


----------



## Jake

kitanii said:


> Why does editing posts cost 10 btb ;--;
> It is discouraging me from updating my gallery thread. :c



It doesnt

when you edit a post it recalculates the amount of bells you earn to give you the correct amount.

eg: - you write 2 paragraphs and earn 10 tbt bells.
- you later decide one of those paragraphs is pointless so you delete it.
- you lose those 10 tbt bells.
- however, when you save the post with the one paragraph, it recalculates as if it were a new post, and you gain the amount of bells depending on the post length, which for arguments sake we will say is 5 tbt bells. so you only lost 5 tbt bells because you dramatically shortened your original post.

you really only lose bells if you shorten your original post. If you lengthen it you'll gain more bells, until you reach the cut off, where you wont lose nor gain any.

-----

i just edited this post and included an additional period.







red is the amount of bells for my first post
blue is the bells i lost from editing this post (because the forum temporary reads it as deleted when you edit)
green is the amount i gained from the recalculation - as i simply added a period i didn't actually gian anything, i just got the original amount of bells back. if i had added a lot more to this post, then the number would be greater than 7, and subsequently if i were to delete some of it, the number would be lower than 7, because its recalculating to give me the correct value of my new post.

of course, with the addition of this edit, i'm gaining more bells since my post is being lengthened, which you can see in the image below. it's all from this post, I didn't actually lose anything, in fact, I gained ~3 bells so..


----------



## kitanii

Jake. said:


> snip



Oh neat! Thank you! I was reviewing my transactions and I was very confused! I feel like the balance wasn't updated right away on the little sidebar and I was a little worried but that's good to know! 
Thanks again!


----------



## radical6

can i keep this sig


----------



## Pathetic

who changed their sig


----------



## Prof Gallows

justice said:


> can i keep this sig



Looks fine to me?


----------



## tobi!

My signature sometimes changes shape when I look at my posts from time to time. Sometimes it's really tall and sometimes it's really small. Not sure if others see it like that... I meant for it to be kinda short. 

Does anyone see it the way I do or is it just me?


----------



## Ragdoll

Norski said:


> My signature sometimes changes shape when I look at my posts from time to time. Sometimes it's really tall and sometimes it's really small. Not sure if others see it like that... I meant for it to be kinda short.
> 
> Does anyone see it the way I do or is it just me?


right now, it's type normal size... unless you intended to put a pic there and im just not seeing it.


----------



## conorbamodwyer

Is there a way to change your username?


----------



## Pokemanz

conorbamodwyer said:


> Is there a way to change your username?



There's a thing in the shop you can buy that changes your username for 1200 TBT. I've never used it so I dunno how it works, but I would assume it's best to check and see if someone else has the username you want before buying it.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I'm not really so sure where I should ask this.
I read the rule, and... if I'm reading right, wifi rating should be put for just transaction we had, am I right?
Someone left the negative one for me, but actually we didn't have transaction about it...


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalFish said:


> I'm not really so sure where I should ask this.
> I read the rule, and... if I'm reading right, wifi rating should be put for just transaction we had, am I right?
> Someone left the negative one for me, but actually we didn't have transaction about it...



Contact a mod and have them delete it. Sometimes people put negatives because of either troll reasons or they decide they don't like you.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Noiru said:


> Contact a mod and have them delete it. Sometimes people put negatives because of either troll reasons or they decide they don't like you.



Ah right. I will try contact mods. Thank you.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, unless you actually did whatever slur their wrote they have no right to leave it really. Good luck.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Noiru said:


> Yeah, unless you actually did whatever slur their wrote they have no right to leave it really. Good luck.



Its complicated. I actually said something in public, and that was what they said to me earlier. I just thought they're joking. Anyways no transaction. Thanks. *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish

Well, unless you did a trade for things or villager I don't see why they need to bring it here unless you do it frequently to everyone.


----------



## Prof Gallows

conorbamodwyer said:


> Is there a way to change your username?



You can buy the option from the shop. When/if you do make sure that it's exactly how you want it to be, because once it's changed you will have to buy another one again to change it again.


----------



## Jittersfan75

Is there a list somewhere of how to do things to your text, like crossing it out and stuff?


----------



## kassie

Jittersfan75 said:


> Is there a list somewhere of how to do things to your text, like crossing it out and stuff?



Here's a list of BB Code:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Jittersfan75

Thanks!


----------



## Lacey

I always see people buying specific dated collectibles but I don't understand why. ;-; Is it how they're sorted when being displayed under your user information? If so, how are they sorted?


----------



## kassie

Lacey said:


> I always see people buying specific dated collectibles but I don't understand why. ;-; Is it how they're sorted when being displayed under your user information? If so, how are they sorted?



Yep! Pretty much. They're sorted by Newest --> Oldest.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are some subjects on this site forbidden? I can understand duping, hacking, computer threats, and R-rated content (including racism or off-color humor) being forbidden, but I recently learned that mermaids are a completely forbidden subject now, as well as the color of the dress and a interesting fact thread in Brewster's Caf? (making a reference to the fact thread that got locked).


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> Why are some subjects on this site forbidden? I can understand duping, hacking, computer threats, and R-rated content (including racism or off-color humor) being forbidden, but I recently learned that mermaids are a completely forbidden subject now, as well as the color of the dress and a interesting fact thread in Brewster's Caf? (making a reference to the fact thread that got locked).



uh it's nothing to do with the subject matter~


----------



## Alienfish

Murray said:


> uh it's nothing to do with the subject matter~


^this. those threads tend to spiral out of control so they get closed rather than subjects themselves being banned.


----------



## Jittersfan75

How do I delete a thread?


----------



## badcrumbs

Jittersfan75 said:


> How do I delete a thread?



You can request that a thread be closed/deleted by a mod, but you cannot delete them yourself.


----------



## Jittersfan75

Even if you created it?


----------



## badcrumbs

Jittersfan75 said:


> Even if you created it?



Yep, only mods/admin can delete threads.


----------



## Danielkang2

Is there a pokemon tcg thread?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Danielkang2 said:


> Is there a pokemon tcg thread?



Maybe? Why not just create one?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Danielkang2 said:


> Is there a pokemon tcg thread?



Not any that aren't completely ancient. You can make a new one if you want.


----------



## Pokemanz

Something similar has been asked before, but I'm curious.

When I edited my audiobook thread just now, I saw my TBT amount go from 26 to 16. Upon refreshing the page, it returned to normal. Why does this happen? Are we actually 'charged' for editing a post? I almost had a heart attack at first omg


----------



## Jas0n

Pokemanz said:


> Something similar has been asked before, but I'm curious.
> 
> When I edited my audiobook thread just now, I saw my TBT amount go from 26 to 16. Upon refreshing the page, it returned to normal. Why does this happen? Are we actually 'charged' for editing a post? I almost had a heart attack at first omg



Your bells were recalculated for your edited post. Your gain bells based on post length so when you edit a post, your bells are removed for the size of the old post and re-added for the size of the new post. So, if you edit a post to make it shorter, you will lose bells. If you edit a post to make it longer, you will gain bells. Often you will edit a post and you won't gain or lose any because you haven't made a significant enough change in the size of the post to affect how many bells you earned from it, but the system still deducts and re-adds the bells.


----------



## JeffreyAC

What happens if you add someone to the "Ignore List", what does it do?


----------



## Pokemanz

JeffreyAC said:


> What happens if you add someone to the "Ignore List", what does it do?



It basically blocks that user from interacting with you. All their posts will be "hidden" (they'll still appear, you just have the option of reading them or not) kind of like this:



Spoiler: This post is hidden because (user) is on your ignore list. Show?



Post.



Use it to block annoying users or anyone that's harassing you!
Also I believe it prevents them from sending you VMs/PMs.
Unfortunately you're not notified if someone adds you to their ignore list.


----------



## Pokemanz

Is there a thing somewhere where you can permanently disable smilies in your posts?

I find myself having to "go advanced" a lot just to click the box...


----------



## Aradai

Pokemanz said:


> Is there a thing somewhere where you can permanently disable smilies in your posts?
> 
> I find myself having to "go advanced" a lot just to click the box...


to make it easier I just put the [B],[I] and [U] brackets in between of the colon and the parenthesis. It'll look like this:


		HTML:
	

:[B][/B])

and it will show up as: :)


----------



## Jake

Ok can I like just say I am confuse

How come if someone makes a post on something against the rules - like offering to dupe items in someone's thread, or talking about hacking - the post will get deleted, but if it's a thread, asking about hacks, duping partners, or even in the tbt marketplace asking for real world money transactions, the thread just gets locked and not deleted?

It just seems counter productive, because 1) if it was a sole post it'd get deleted so why does it just get locked if it's a thread, and 2) you can just pm the user who made the thread and do it behind closed doors, because you already know their willing since they made the thread

So????


----------



## frosting

is paying for invisible mode still a thing and if so, how much is it? i've rarely visited in the past few months but i remember the announcement from a couple months back.


----------



## LethalLulu

I have a question about selling animal crossing furniture/villagers.  Do we _have_ to sell for in game bells, or tbt?  Or could we sell furniture for say, coke rewards points?  What if we had the option for both, would that be ok?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LethalLulu said:


> I have a question about selling animal crossing furniture/villagers.  Do we _have_ to sell for in game bells, or tbt?  Or could we sell furniture for say, coke rewards points?  What if we had the option for both, would that be ok?



I think coke reward points are similar to Club Nintendo Codes and not gift cards, so I think it's fine.


----------



## LethalLulu

Apple2012 said:


> I think coke reward points are similar to Club Nintendo Codes and not gift cards, so I think it's fine.


I would imagine, but I'm still nervous about it.  I also wonder which thread I would put it in.


----------



## Pokemanz

LethalLulu said:


> I have a question about selling animal crossing furniture/villagers.  Do we _have_ to sell for in game bells, or tbt?  Or could we sell furniture for say, coke rewards points?  What if we had the option for both, would that be ok?



Pretty sure it's okay as long as it's not directly linked to real-life money.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

can you sell pokemon on the tbt market place?


----------



## Pokemanz

Dry-ice-bat said:


> can you sell pokemon on the tbt market place?



Yep! You'll find lots of Pokemon-selling threads there. Just make sure you're selling for TBT!


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

Pokemanz said:


> Yep! You'll find lots of Pokemon-selling threads there. Just make sure you're selling for TBT!



great! what are the rates? i used to play pokemon 24/7, and i was a shiny hunter , haow much do legends, shiny legends, and shinys sell for.
i also have LOTTS of 5-6 iv.


----------



## Pokemanz

Dry-ice-bat said:


> great! what are the rates? i used to play pokemon 24/7, and i was a shiny hunter , haow much do legends, shiny legends, and shinys sell for.
> i also have LOTTS of 5-6 iv.



I wouldn't know about that sadly since I'm not into competitive Pokemon or anything. Do some research by checking through other threads! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for!


----------



## LethalLulu

Pokemanz said:


> Pretty sure it's okay as long as it's not directly linked to real-life money.



Yus, that's what I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## Starstar12344

If I wanted to how exactly would I sell my villager to other towns in acnl?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the game

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the game


----------



## Pokemanz

Starstar12344 said:


> If I wanted to how exactly would I sell my villager to other towns in acnl?



Are you asking how you would do it in the game or on the forum?


----------



## Starstar12344

If I wanted to sell my villager in the game,how would I do it?


----------



## Pokemanz

Starstar12344 said:


> If I wanted to sell my villager in the game,how would I do it?



To transfer a villager in the game they'll have to notify you about moving. Once they're in boxes (Isabelle will mention that they're leaving upon startup), have whoever is buying them come to your town and talk to the villager. They can ask the villager to move to their town if they have space.


----------



## Starstar12344

What is the difference between the tiers of the villagers?


----------



## Kaiaa

Starstar12344 said:


> What is the difference between the tiers of the villagers?



The tiers are based on Bell Tree Forum villager popularity, tier 1 being the most popular villagers on TBT. The lower the tiers go, the less people usually want those villagers.


----------



## Starstar12344

How many tiers are there for villagers?


----------



## Pokemanz

Starstar12344 said:


> How many tiers are there for villagers?



There are 5 tiers- Tier 1 containing most popular and Tier 5 containing least popular.

This thread here has all the info on it: Click!


----------



## Stevey Queen

When someone asks a question, the polite thing to do is answer it and not delete the post like a coward. I wanted to know what happened and it's incredibly rude and shady that you would just delete it and ignore me completely. Don't expect me to believe that you aren't handing out people's IP's now when you decide to hide the issue.

You could have deleted it and pm me about it if you didn't want to make it a public concern. But now all you've done is made me mad. Seriously, learn how to run a forum. You guys are no better than the American government.


----------



## Jake

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> When someone asks a question, the polite thing to do is answer it and not delete the post like a coward. I wanted to know what happened and it's incredibly rude and shady that you would just delete it and ignore me completely. Don't expect me to believe that you aren't handing out people's IP's now when you decide to hide the issue.
> 
> You could have deleted it and pm me about it if you didn't want to make it a public concern. But now all you've done is made me mad. Seriously, learn how to run a forum. You guys are no better than the American government.



DO NOT TREAT ME LIKE A PEASANT. I AM A HUMAN. I WILL NOT SUBJECT TO YOUR NONSENSE AND BULLYING WAYS. I STAND FOR FREEDOM! DO NOT KEEP US LOCKED INSIDE OF A TINY CAGE WITH SENSELESS RULES! YOUR RULES- ARE DENIED . Consider yourself told .



(btw if u would like to know my ip just send me a pm!!)


----------



## Jeremy

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> When someone asks a question, the polite thing to do is answer it and not delete the post like a coward. I wanted to know what happened and it's incredibly rude and shady that you would just delete it and ignore me completely. Don't expect me to believe that you aren't handing out people's IP's now when you decide to hide the issue.
> 
> You could have deleted it and pm me about it if you didn't want to make it a public concern. But now all you've done is made me mad. Seriously, learn how to run a forum. You guys are no better than the American government.



I'll look into the post that was deleted.  Please be respectful.


----------



## Jeremy

frosting said:


> is paying for invisible mode still a thing and if so, how much is it? i've rarely visited in the past few months but i remember the announcement from a couple months back.



That is currently put on hold indefinitely / until further notice.


----------



## Jeremy

Dry-ice-bat said:


> can you sell pokemon on the tbt market place?



Yes, for TBT bells.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> I'll look into the post that was deleted.  Please be respectful.





Jeremy said:


> That is currently put on hold indefinitely / until further notice.





Jeremy said:


> Yes, for TBT bells.



jeff please dont use ur admin powers to act above everyone else, u r still a member of the community, and are not above the rules. please refrain from triple posting in the future. thanks!


----------



## frosting

no one has answered...how much does it cost to use invisibility??


----------



## lazuli

frosting said:


> no one has answered...how much does it cost to use invisibility??



jeremy did answer. it doesnt cost anything as of now.


----------



## Prof Gallows

frosting said:


> no one has answered...how much does it cost to use invisibility??





Jeremy said:


> That is currently put on hold indefinitely / until further notice.



Jeremy answered you


----------



## Jake

So basically the announcement was a waste of time ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> So basically the announcement was a waste of time ok



Except that I got my chocolate cake while you can get my upvotes on your posts.


----------



## Jeremy

Jeremy said:


> I'll look into the post that was deleted.  Please be respectful.



About a month ago, we became aware that the user oath2order gained access to ZR388's moderator account, allowing him to look up users’ IP addresses. Due to the recent concerns, I want to make it clear that we put a lot of value into member security. Nobody of the staff intentionally gave out this information.

When we became aware of this breach of privacy, oath2order was suspended for an extended period of time. The staff, including ZR388, agreed that she would step down as a moderator.  Her retirement from the staff had been scheduled for an upcoming Bell Tree Direct.

We originally chose not to reveal this information because of our policy of not publicizing users’ suspensions. However, due to the on-going concern created by this situation, we decided to disclose the details of what happened.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jeremy said:


> About a month ago, we became aware that the user oath2order gained access to ZR388's moderator account, allowing him to look up users’ IP addresses. Due to the recent concerns, I want to make it clear that we put a lot of value into member security. Nobody of the staff intentionally gave out this information.
> 
> When we became aware of this breach of privacy, oath2order was suspended for an extended period of time. The staff, including ZR388, agreed that she would step down as a moderator.  Her retirement from the staff had been scheduled for an upcoming Bell Tree Direct.
> 
> We originally chose not to reveal this information because of our policy of not publicizing users’ suspensions. However, due to the on-going concern created by this situation, we decided to disclose the details of what happened.



Thank you. That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## frosting

Prof Gallows said:


> Jeremy answered you



i apologize for not seeing it.


----------



## Cory

Yo I get banned for two months and this **** happened god dammit


----------



## Jake

Cory said:


> Yo I get banned and this **** happened god dammit



"i'll never come back"

- cory 2k15


----------



## Cory

Jake. said:


> "i'll never come back"
> 
> - cory 2k15



This is literally the only reason I came back to see this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god **** ash got banned too 
This is whack af


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> About a month ago, we became aware that the user oath2order gained access to ZR388's moderator account, allowing him to look up users? IP addresses. Due to the recent concerns, I want to make it clear that we put a lot of value into member security. Nobody of the staff intentionally gave out this information.
> 
> When we became aware of this breach of privacy, oath2order was suspended for an extended period of time. The staff, including ZR388, agreed that she would step down as a moderator.  Her retirement from the staff had been scheduled for an upcoming Bell Tree Direct.
> 
> We originally chose not to reveal this information because of our policy of not publicizing users? suspensions. However, due to the on-going concern created by this situation, we decided to disclose the details of what happened.



Oh wow! I thought he was just rude, but now I know why he's banned. In my moral principles, it's more than a forum taboo. That's against the law.


----------



## Capella

Jeremy said:


> About a month ago, we became aware that the user oath2order gained access to ZR388's moderator account, allowing him to look up users? IP addresses. Due to the recent concerns, I want to make it clear that we put a lot of value into member security. Nobody of the staff intentionally gave out this information.
> 
> When we became aware of this breach of privacy, oath2order was suspended for an extended period of time. The staff, including ZR388, agreed that she would step down as a moderator.  Her retirement from the staff had been scheduled for an upcoming Bell Tree Direct.
> 
> We originally chose not to reveal this information because of our policy of not publicizing users? suspensions. However, due to the on-going concern created by this situation, we decided to disclose the details of what happened.


----------



## Starstar12344

What is cycling in the villager trading plaza?


----------



## lazuli

Starstar12344 said:


> What is cycling in the villager trading plaza?



its when villagers move in and out of your town quickly. people cycle to sell or give away dream villagers to other people on the forum.


----------



## SharJoY

I believe both Jeremy and ZR388 have given enough explanation as to how this occurred and assurance that it will not happen again.  Personally, I do not feel ZR388 should be grilled over this in public on the forum.  If members what to grill her about this that is your choice, but do so privately....to me this is insulting to do so....and if you do she has a choice whether to reply to private inquiries or not.  Yes, it seems that some members have or had issues with both oath2order and ZR388.....but lets not go into bashing in public.  If you still have concerns please address them privately.


----------



## Jeremy

mysticoma said:


> I believe both Jeremy and ZR388 have given enough explanation as to how this occurred and assurance that it will not happen again.  Personally, I do not feel ZR388 should be grilled over this in public on the forum.  If members what to grill her about this that is your choice, but do so privately....to me this is insulting to do so....and if you do she has a choice whether to reply to private inquiries or not.  Yes, it seems that some members have or had issues with both oath2order and ZR388.....but lets not go into bashing in public.  If you still have concerns please address them privately.


Leaving this post as it sums up why I deleted the others.  This is a solved issue, so I don't want it to stir up any more drama than it already has.  But if you still have concerns, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> Leaving this post as it sums up why I deleted the others.  This is a solved issue, so I don't want it to stir up any more drama than it already has.  But if you still have concerns, feel free to PM me.



I'm always concerned about you, Jer <3


----------



## Bowie

Everyone is so suspicious today.


----------



## Geoni

Okay but why is ZR retiring if she was hacked? I mean there's no guilt right? It was all Oath's hacking skills.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or was it just sharing? Either way, probably prodding a bit here, sorry about that.


----------



## Jake

Dad said:


> Okay but why is ZR retiring if she was hacked? I mean there's no guilt right? It was all Oath's hacking skills.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or was it just sharing? Either way, probably prodding a bit here, sorry about that.



idk but remember that time the staff said sockhead "retired" but jeff and everyone else said he ****ed up and got fired

#conspiracy

damn all these members on anon maybe u should implement the pay 4 anon feature like u were gonna like 5 moons ago??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hope Gallows doesn't retire. I believe he's pretty cool. When I first joined, I remembered his avatar (a scary ghost).


----------



## Geoni

I just think if you're going to disclose things, be clear about it. People should be aware of how that access was gained because there are still ways they can be in contact with Oath if it happened to be hacking. Especially with the forum having a lot of youngins.


----------



## Bowie

I know we shouldn't be talking about this, but it does have a lot to do with us, considering our personal information was getting accessed. I trust the staff with it, and I don't want to develop any doubts.


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> I know we shouldn't be talking about this, but it does have a lot to do with us, considering our personal information was getting accessed. I trust the staff with it, and I don't want to develop any doubts.



the most annoying part of it all, is, to my knowledge, the IP's got *leaked* late 2014/early 2015, and he only got banned a month ago... which is like 3-4 months... that's a long time to keep quiet and literally do nothing about something so big. And the reason I'm so pissed off about it is because some of my friends and the people I care about were part of the leak, and like ***** no, that's just ****ed.

do what you want, but dont treat the ppl i care about like **** and expect to get away with it.


----------



## Bowie

Jake. said:


> the most annoying part of it all, is, to my knowledge, the IP's got *leaked* late 2014/early 2015, and he only got banned a month ago... which is like 3-4 months... that's a long time to keep quiet and literally do nothing about something so big. And the reason I'm so pissed off about it is because some of my friends and the people I care about were part of the leak, and like ***** no, that's just ****ed.
> 
> do what you want, but dont treat the ppl i care about like **** and expect to get away with it.



Really? I thought it was a very recent incident. That's awful if you're right, though. I just wish we could have a plain and simple answer, you know? An honest one. This is a community forum and the community deserve that.


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> Really? I thought it was a very recent incident. That's awful if you're right, though. I just wish we could have a plain and simple answer, you know? An honest one. This is a community forum and the community deserve that.



it might have been like march at the latest, but thats still at least 1 month from leak to ban


----------



## Bowie

Jake. said:


> it might have been like march at the latest, but thats still at least 1 month from leak to ban



I don't even know who is responsible for it. It's probably best not to discuss it here, but I think we deserve to know. That's all I can say, really. We should know who seen our information and what was specifically done about it.


----------



## Pokemanz

The mods will sure have some deleting to do tomorrow.

My question is, if it _was_ a hacking job, why isn't Oath permabanned? And if it wasn't, how would one go about obtaining such information? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Jake

Pokemanz said:


> The mods will sure have some deleting to do tomorrow.


(that's why they invented screenshots!)


----------



## Ragdoll

the two guests that are viewing this thread must be like wtf nvm im not joining, goodbye

edit: 4 now


----------



## Mariah

Pokemanz said:


> The mods will sure have some deleting to do tomorrow.
> 
> My question is, if it _was_ a hacking job, why isn't Oath permabanned? And if it wasn't, how would one go about obtaining such information? It doesn't make sense to me.



He didn't hack. It's more of a "Zr gave out her password" sort of thing. They don't really do permabans here, but I still think six months is a bit short.


----------



## Bowie

Oath didn't hack, apparently. I'm surprised ZR gave her password away like that, though. Also, why was Oath banned and she wasn't?


----------



## Geoni

That's what I had assumed she did (...you must not be thinking to do that btw), was just wondering if they'd actually clarify it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah, they'll delete posts if they don't want to be completely honest and don't want any true assumptions/conclusions to be public.


----------



## Ragdoll

^suspicious af tbh


----------



## Pokemanz

I just assumed he hacked because why would a mod just hand out their password? Haven't we learned from online everything "not to share your password with anyone- not even your closest friends". I mean come on. To me that's just irresponsible.


----------



## Peebers

Ragdoll said:


> the two guests that are viewing this thread must be like wtf nvm im not joining, goodbye
> 
> edit: 4 now



I feel them :^) Reading all of this makes me a little scared. Honestly considering taking a hiatus (But I also want to see how this'll go down tbh)


----------



## Jake

Pokemanz said:


> I just assumed he hacked because why would a mod just hand out their password? Haven't we learned from online everything "not to share your password with anyone- not even your closest friends". I mean come on. To me that's just irresponsible.



there's no way he could've hacked. I mean, he _could_ have, but considering you're allowed 5 failed log in attempts, before the forum sends you an email with the IP of the person who tried to access your account, he would have to have got it done in less than 5 attempts, and the chances of that alone are minimal. It's either she handed out her password, or she at least gave a very subtle hint of what her password was, allowing him to access it within the 5 attempts. There's no way it was hacking alone.


----------



## daniduckyface

Main reason why i left a while back was because the site was going downhill but holy hell a fire broke loose tonight. Honestly mods just be straight up with what happened since some personal info was leaked whether ZR's password was given out or it was hacked - it doesn't matter.


----------



## Javocado

Peebers said:


> I feel them :^) Reading all of this makes me a little scared. Honestly considering taking a hiatus (But I also want to see how this'll go down tbh)



I'll tell you how it ends, me becoming the newest mod.






Nah but I think it's bogus.
They were obviously in cahoots.
One does not simply uber hax.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> The mods will sure have some deleting to do tomorrow.
> 
> My question is, if it _was_ a hacking job, why isn't Oath permabanned? And if it wasn't, how would one go about obtaining such information? It doesn't make sense to me.



The reason why (I think) he wasn't banned forever is because Jeremy doesn't believe in permabanning users, except for extreme cases. I only figured that out because a moderator told me that. If they start permabanning users, TBT might start turning into a ghost town like ACC is becoming. But yes, there are some cases that permanent bans are necessary (especially for that board war started by that one user on the old what's bothering you thread that got the thread closed for good). If I were an admin of a forum, I would actually permaban people who engage in multiple offenses. I wouldn't give unlimited chances.

But I bet that he got his golden egg confiscated (I don't know why it isn't under his avatar, but judging by his offenses, I can predict that it was confiscated). So he may not be permabanned, but that is already a big deal.


----------



## Geoni

Also, to those concerned that admins can read your PMs, they're only capable of that if they have access to the vBulletin database, and I doubt Jer does. You need to be a higher up within the vBulletin team to do something like that.


----------



## Bowie

Jake. said:


> there's no way he could've hacked. I mean, he _could_ have, but considering you're allowed 5 failed log in attempts, before the forum sends you an email with the IP of the person who tried to access your account, he would have to have got it done in less than 5 attempts, and the chances of that alone are minimal. It's either she handed out her password, or she at least gave a very subtle hint of what her password was, allowing him to access it within the 5 attempts. There's no way it was hacking alone.



I was told by someone I'm not sure would appreciate being named that it wasn't hacking, so it must have been ZR, but even that baffles me. Her being on a hiatus is even more suspicious. I don't like contributing to drama, but this has something to do with our personal information, so I think we have a right to ask these questions.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> The reason why (I think) he wasn't banned forever is because Jeremy doesn't believe in permabanning users, except for extreme cases. I only figured that out because a moderator told me that. If they start permabanning users, TBT might start turning into a ghost town like ACC is becoming. But yes, there are some cases that permanent bans are necessary (especially for that board war started by that one user on the old what's bothering you thread that got the thread closed for good). If I were an admin of a forum, I would actually permaban people who engage in multiple offenses. I wouldn't give unlimited chances.



they permaban baba and baba doesn't so anything wrong 

DICTATORSHIP


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokemanz said:


> The mods will sure have some deleting to do tomorrow.
> 
> My question is, if it _was_ a hacking job, why isn't Oath permabanned? And if it wasn't, how would one go about obtaining such information? It doesn't make sense to me.



Deleting and covering things up and not be being straight with us is part of the problem why this forum is going downhill.

I'm surprised Jer even decided to tell us now.


----------



## Jake

Dad said:


> Also, to those concerned that admins can read your PMs, they're only capable of that if they have access to the vBulletin database, and I doubt Jer does. You need to be a higher up within the vBulletin team to do something like that.



not true. admins can actually change your password (jeff did it to me once or twice oops did i say that out loud - it wasn't to read pms tho), but it's totally possible. they probs do it when an account has been inactive for a while and then they reads pms and then if/when the user comes back, they probably just think they forgot their password, rather than having an admin change it.


----------



## daniduckyface

Imo it's even more suspicious how no questions are being answered or even acknowledged. Like i get if you can't share who's ip was leaked or whatever.


----------



## Ragdoll

MY PMS ARE VERY SECRET AND THEY CAN READ IT

OK GOODBYE NO MORE PM FOR ME


----------



## Farobi

Wow. All i can say really....


----------



## Pokemanz

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Deleting and covering things up and not be being straight with us is part of the problem why this forum is going downhill.
> 
> I'm surprised Jer even decided to tell us now.



I can see where they're coming from though. I mean look at this thread! This is for asking site questions and we're over here debating about site drama. Not saying we don't have a right to discuss this, but like there's no way it's gonna stay here for the whole world to view. But hiding important leaked information? That's another story.

But at the end of the day I agree with Bowie- someone was trying to mess with our personal info and I think we have a right to know what could be happening with it.


----------



## Geoni

Jake. said:


> not true. admins can actually change your password (jeff did it to me once or twice oops did i say that out loud - it wasn't to read pms tho), but it's totally possible. they probs do it when an account has been inactive for a while and then they reads pms and then if/when the user comes back, they probably just think they forgot their password, rather than having an admin change it.



Some of the research I'm doing is based on vBulletin's older stuff so probably. I don't know much about vBulletin's addons so it's possible through something like that maybe.


----------



## Bowie

When I joined this community in 2013, I trusted the staff here. If these posts get deleted and we don't receive a full, detailed explanation, I'm gonna be really disappointed. This is not us being curious about the reason behind a ban, this is us being concerned for our accounts and our personal information being extracted by random members, without our permission. It's not fair on us as a community.


----------



## Ragdoll

who put these tags i s2g


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokemanz said:


> I can see where they're coming from though. I mean look at this thread! This is for asking site questions and we're over here debating about site drama. Not saying we don't have a right to discuss this, but like there's no way it's gonna stay here for the whole world to view. But hiding important leaked information? That's another story.
> 
> But at the end of the day I agree with Bowie- someone was trying to mess with our personal info and I think we have a right to know what could be happening with it.



We could make a thread and continue there but it would no doubt get locked. Deleted even.


----------



## Pokemanz

Bowie said:


> When I joined this community in 2013, I trusted the staff here. If these posts get deleted and we don't receive a full, detailed explanation, I'm gonna be really disappointed. This is not us being curious about the reason behind a ban, this is us being concerned for our accounts and our personal information being extracted by random members, without our permission. It's not fair on us as a community.



This. Are we safe? Are we still at risk? Is someone looking through my files right now?? We don't need a _full_ explanation on literally everything that happened (although it would be nice) but we at least deserve some kind of something that lets us know everything is resolved and no harm will come to anyone from it.


----------



## Geoni

All this is related to drama between members that apparently reached ZR, with her taking Oath's side and giving out IPs of people he didn't want on his tumblr, even though a lot of us were just friends with some of the people he didn't want on his blogs but he somehow convinced ZR to get our IPs as well, when there was no other possible way he could have gotten them (for example, he got an IP from a place I was only at for a wedding and it could have only been through tbt). 

I honestly have no qualms disclosing what I've seen during this situation to the rest of the forum until it's deleted. I was surprised I got pulled into this silly drama (and yeah, I think it got silly even on my friends' side) but more surprised when there was a moderator taking part in it, unless she truly thought it was a good idea to give Oath her account info.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Dad said:


> All this is related to drama between members that apparently reached ZR, with her taking Oath's side and giving out IPs of people he didn't want on his tumblr, even though a lot of us were just friends with some of the people he didn't want on his blogs but he somehow convinced ZR to get our IPs as well, when there was no other possible way he could have gotten them (for example, he got an IP from a place I was only at for a wedding and it could have only been through tbt).
> 
> I honestly have no qualms disclosing what I've seen during this situation to the rest of the forum until it's deleted. I was surprised I got pulled into this silly drama (and yeah, I think it got silly even on my friends' side) but more surprised when there was a moderator taking part in it, unless she truly thought it was a good idea to give Oath her account info.



he posted the IPs on his tumblr?


----------



## Capella

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> he posted the IPs on his tumblr?



no he had a script that blocked certain peoples ips and he thought people wouldn't be able to see it


----------



## Stevey Queen

Capella said:


> no he had a script that blocked certain peoples ips and he thought people wouldn't be able to see it



oh i was about to get super pissed if he did.


----------



## Geoni

It was related to an app on tumblr that allows you to block certain IPs from looking at your blog, and he had a list of IPs of a group of members that talk to each other, even though a select few might bite at him and mock him for one thing or another (silly drama I'm talking about). When it happened, someone let me know I was pulled into the situation with my IPs though, and it came from a conversation between Oath and a member he trusted at the time.


----------



## Horus

This is hilarious

A bunch of damaged preteens writing conspiracy theories on this thread

First off, do you really think Oath is going to do something with your IP? He doesn't even want to talk to any of you let alone find your location. He would rather be on a whole different planet.

Secondly, what is he going to do with it? Find your location? Most of you have that in your profile to begin with. He might be able to DDoS you and I honestly hope he takes a college coarse just to figure out how to DDoS all of you because literally everyone complaining here wouldn't even know how to unplug and then plug back in their modem. Besides, people can snag your IP just by knowing your Skype username, let alone the countless websites you idiots visit. 

Lastly, who cares. The full extent of this is just account sharing, if that. Zr is one if not the most knowledgeable person on this god forsaken forum that knows anything about computers and all of you want her banned lol. If there was anyone here who could hack into your Hello Kitty infested PCs, it'd be her. Do you think she'd let just anyone onto her account that would be any kind of a threat? Oath has been here for years and has been in contact with all of the mods. Despite his bad attitude to some of you (which is well deserved by the way) he's trustworthy and probably would've been a future mod here.

tl;dr Zr is a god and knew there wasn't a threat with Oath and all of you need to stop shoving Cheez-its up your nose as it's starting to have an affect on your brain activity.


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> A bunch of damaged preteens writing conspiracy theories on this thread
> 
> First off, do you really think Oath is going to do something with your IP? He doesn't even want to talk to any of you let alone find your location. He would rather be on a whole different planet.
> 
> Secondly, what is he going to do with it? Find your location? Most of you have that in your profile to begin with. He might be able to DDoS you and I honestly hope he takes a college coarse just to figure out how to DDoS all of you because literally everyone complaining here wouldn't even know how to unplug and then plug back in their modem. Besides, people can snag your IP just by knowing your Skype username, let alone the countless websites you idiots visit.
> 
> Lastly, who cares. The full extent of this is just account sharing, if that. Zr is one if not the most knowledgeable person on this god forsaken forum that knows anything about computers and all of you want her banned lol. If there was anyone here who could hack into your Hello Kitty infested PCs, it'd be her. Do you think she'd let just anyone onto her account that would be any kind of a threat? Oath has been here for years and has been in contact with all of the mods. Despite his bad attitude to some of you (which is well deserved by the way) he's trustworthy and probably would've been a future mod here.
> 
> tl;dr Zr is a god and knew there wasn't a threat with Oath and all of you need to stop shoving Cheez-its up your nose as it's starting to have an affect on your brain activity.



pm me if u want my ip!


----------



## Jeremy

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Pretty sure ZR just gave her account password to Oath. If it was hacking, I wouldn't see a reason why she would have to step down as mod since it wouldn't have been her fault.
> 
> But I'm just making logical assumptions so don't take my word for it.



Yes, which is against staff policy and the reason why she won't be a mod any more.  This was done some time before the IP address thing.  I don't know the full details, but during the time he accessed IP addresses, she was using the same password on her account.  When some people were wondering why he had IP addresses, we were unaware of his use of TBT to look them up.  We only knew what happened when a mod noticed him logging into her account, which is when we banned him and asked ZR to step down.


----------



## Capella

Horus said:


> This is hilarious
> 
> A bunch of damaged preteens writing conspiracy theories on this thread
> 
> First off, do you really think Oath is going to do something with your IP? He doesn't even want to talk to any of you let alone find your location. He would rather be on a whole different planet.
> 
> Secondly, what is he going to do with it? Find your location? Most of you have that in your profile to begin with. He might be able to DDoS you and I honestly hope he takes a college coarse just to figure out how to DDoS all of you because literally everyone complaining here wouldn't even know how to unplug and then plug back in their modem. Besides, people can snag your IP just by knowing your Skype username, let alone the countless websites you idiots visit.
> 
> Lastly, who cares. The full extent of this is just account sharing, if that. Zr is one if not the most knowledgeable person on this god forsaken forum that knows anything about computers and all of you want her banned lol. If there was anyone here who could hack into your Hello Kitty infested PCs, it'd be her. Do you think she'd let just anyone onto her account that would be any kind of a threat? Oath has been here for years and has been in contact with all of the mods. Despite his bad attitude to some of you (which is well deserved by the way) he's trustworthy and probably would've been a future mod here.
> 
> tl;dr Zr is a god and knew there wasn't a threat with Oath and all of you need to stop shoving Cheez-its up your nose as it's starting to have an affect on your brain activity.


u know theres proof of it right lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may not be a mod, but let's move along and get back to asking questions. This situation is addressed.


----------



## Horus

Capella said:


> u know theres proof of it right lol



Of what? DDoSing someone? 


> The full extent of this is just account sharing


Pretty clear I never said they didn't account share

Take some pliers to those Cheez-its lol


----------



## Geoni

Apple2012 said:


> I may not be a mod, but let's move along and get back to asking questions. This situation is addressed.



I mean, a lot of this is ****-slinging, but I'd rather let that happen and let it run its course than see it deleted because people need to know the source of the conflict, where people stand, etc. So they understand whether or not they're uninvolved.


----------



## unravel

Dad said:


> Also, to those concerned that admins can read your PMs, they're only capable of that if they have access to the vBulletin database, and I doubt Jer does. You need to be a higher up within the vBulletin team to do something like that.



Wow way to ruin privacy...


----------



## Jeremy

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Deleting and covering things up and not be being straight with us is part of the problem why this forum is going downhill.
> 
> I'm surprised Jer even decided to tell us now.





Dad said:


> I mean, a lot of this is ****-slinging, but I'd rather let that happen and let it run its course than see it deleted because people need to know the source of the conflict, where people stand, etc. So they understand whether or not they're uninvolved.



We've deleted almost nothing in this thread.  There was a small insult-laden conversation that was deleted this morning.  Other than that, we've only deleted a few posts linking to a website which was created for the sole purpose of stirring up pseudo-drama here.



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wow way to ruin privacy...



We don't read PMs unless there are legal implications and only I can.


----------



## Geoni

Jeremy said:


> We've deleted almost nothing in this thread.  There was a small insult-laden conversation that was deleted this morning.  Other than that, we've only deleted a few posts linking to a website which was created for the sole purpose of stirring up pseudo-drama here.



There's nothing wrong with posting the idea that you could do it, just to bring attention to whether or not you will. Teams can use that as a chance to learn how to deal with suspicion within the userbase, it's part of the job. And if people just get ****-slingy there's nothing wrong with deleting that, but clarification is stuff that is important for everyone to know about.


----------



## Bowie

I am glad this is over with. I was so freaked out about the possibility of just anyone having access to that kind of information. I think everything's sorted now.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Jeremy said:


> Yes, which is against staff policy and the reason why she won't be a mod any more.  This was done some time before the IP address thing.  I don't know the full details, but during the time he accessed IP addresses, she was using the same password on her account.  When some people were wondering why he had IP addresses, we were unaware of his use of TBT to look them up.  We only knew what happened when a mod noticed him logging into her account, which is when we banned him and asked ZR to step down.



Well, why has it taken so long? Along with that, why wasn't ZR banned on the spot for giving out her password (idiotic move, by the way)? Why is she still a mod, today? Though, I know her usertitle says _Hiatus_, that's bull****. I know it, you know it, everyone knows it. So, what's the deal with that business, then?


----------



## Bowie

I'm heading off. This has gone too far and people elsewhere are talking nonsense about the situation to cause even more trouble. Let's just end it here, okay?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> I'm heading off. This has gone too far and people elsewhere are talking nonsense about the situation to cause even more trouble. Let's just end it here, okay?



I tried to say the same thing. It's time to move along and get back to asking questions rather than talk about this scandal.


----------



## kaylagirl

Can anyone tell me what makes you "subscribe" to a thread? I see that I'm subscribed to many threads that I've never manually subscribed to. Is it an amount of posts you make on a certain thread that decides it, or?


----------



## Vizionari

kaylagirl said:


> Can anyone tell me what makes you "subscribe" to a thread? I see that I'm subscribed to many threads that I've never manually subscribed to. Is it an amount of posts you make on a certain thread that decides it, or?



I've noticed that whenever I make a post (even 1) on a thread, I automatically get subscribed, I don't know if it's the same for you, but that's how it works for me.


----------



## Murray

am i too late?


----------



## starlark

kaylagirl said:


> Can anyone tell me what makes you "subscribe" to a thread? I see that I'm subscribed to many threads that I've never manually subscribed to. Is it an amount of posts you make on a certain thread that decides it, or?





Vizionari said:


> I've noticed that whenever I make a post (even 1) on a thread, I automatically get subscribed, I don't know if it's the same for you, but that's how it works for me.



Once you post in a thread, you're automatically subscribed so you can keep up-to-date with the latest posts. If you want to subscribe to a thread you haven't posted in yet, you just click on the "Thread Tools" button on the cream bar just above the top post at the top of this thread, likewise if you want to unsubscribe it'll say unsubscribe.


----------



## kaylagirl

starlark said:


> Once you post in a thread, you're automatically subscribed so you can keep up-to-date with the latest posts. If you want to subscribe to a thread you haven't posted in yet, you just click on the "Thread Tools" button on the cream bar just above the top post at the top of this thread, likewise if you want to unsubscribe it'll say unsubscribe.



Thanks so much, very helpful


----------



## Trundle

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, why has it taken so long? Along with that, why wasn't ZR banned on the spot for giving out her password (idiotic move, by the way)? Why is she still a mod, today? Though, I know her usertitle says _Hiatus_, that's bull****. I know it, you know it, everyone knows it. So, what's the deal with that business, then?



Okay, well here's why it probably took "so long" which was probably approximately a month:
- Mods need to learn about the incident for the first time
- Mods need to learn the details of the incident
- Mods need to make a fair decision on punishment for all parties involved

It was also almost all offsite action. The mods wouldn't have known that oath had ZR's account info. Or what IPs were involved in the process. Now that they have learned about it, they have handled it accordingly. Jamie is stepping off as mod for lack of account security in one way or another (although we are not sure exactly what way oath knew, but that does not matter!!), and oath was banned for 6 months for logging into ZR's account. 

In case you were not aware, oath could not do anything with your IPs other than block you from reading his blog. He can get your IPs through you visiting his blog anyway, so it really does not matter that he saw some from the site. He is not doing anything with the IPs, and even if he tried to, say, find your location, he would only be able to find a vicinity of a city or two (although he doesn't know how to do this). He could also DDOS you if he knew how, but that's unlikely to ever happen and what good would that accomplish for him? He's not going to find your personal information or do anything malicious.
*
 It doesn't matter that he has IPs.*


----------



## radical6

tbh I'm not sure why people are worried as others have already said he can't do jack **** with your IP. maybe know your general location but that's it. I was the one who found out coz I noticed his blog redirected me (smh he copied me I had him and someone else blocked on my blog) so I looked into his source code. I wouldn't really care if it was just me or a couple friends he had on there, but I was worried when he had members IPs that he shouldn't have had. He didn't know them and there's no way they would've ever went on his blog. 

felt like people had to know that but ok 

it's just more a problem of how he got it really


----------



## Bowie

What's done is done and I'm just glad we got an answer from the staff. I'd like to think everything's fine now.


----------



## Temari

justice said:


> it's just more a problem of how he got it really



^^^^ this. I could care less if someone has my IP address unless they knew how to use it for something illegal. He wanted to block some people which I don't think is that big of a deal. But the real problem is how he got the IPs and how it was an invasion of privacy. I think people are more concerned about the situation with how the mods have responded more than anything.


----------



## Bowie

Temari said:


> ^^^^ this. I could care less if someone has my IP address unless they knew how to use it for something illegal. He wanted to block some people which I don't think is that big of a deal. But the real problem is how he got the IPs and how it was an invasion of privacy. I think people are more concerned about the situation with how the mods have responded more than anything.



I do have to agree that the staff have been quite hesitant to reveal the details, but I don't know what the situation is, so I can't judge them for it. We've got as good an answer as we're probably gonna get for now at least, so I'm just patiently waiting to see how things turn out in the end.


----------



## X2k5a7y

justice said:


> tbh I'm not sure why people are worried as others have already said he can't do jack **** with your IP. maybe know your general location but that's it. I was the one who found out coz I noticed his blog redirected me (smh he copied me I had him and someone else blocked on my blog) so I looked into his source code. I wouldn't really care if it was just me or a couple friends he had on there, but I was worried when he had members IPs that he shouldn't have had. He didn't know them and there's no way they would've ever went on his blog.
> 
> felt like people had to know that but ok
> 
> it's just more a problem of how he got it really



The fact that he got the IPs is not even the point. You're all focused on that, when there are much serious things going on.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> I do have to agree that the staff have been quite hesitant to reveal the details, but I don't know what the situation is, so I can't judge them for it. We've got as good an answer as we're probably gonna get for now at least, so I'm just patiently waiting to see how things turn out in the end.



Honestly, you guys deserve to know what went down and maybe seeing it from our perspective will help the situation.

What is it you want to know exactly?


----------



## Bowie

X2k5a7y said:


> The fact that he got the IPs is not even the point. You're all focused on that, when there are much serious things going on.



Like what? We don't know a thing! All we're doing is speculating.



Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly, you guys deserve to know what went down and maybe seeing it from our perspective will help the situation.
> 
> What is it you want to know exactly?



I can't speak for everyone, but a lot of people seem to be curious about why ZR wasn't banned like Oath, and how exactly Oath gained access to ZR's account. Every other suspicion was unrelated to these matters and I don't think it would be appropriate for me of all people to mention them.


----------



## Kaiaa

Bowie said:


> Like what? We don't know a thing! All we're doing is speculating.



Understandable, because we haven't said much on the situation. If you have a question about this situation please ask it instead of speculating so that we can tell you what it is that you need to know.


----------



## Temari

Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly, you guys deserve to know what went down and maybe seeing it from our perspective will help the situation.
> 
> What is it you want to know exactly?



Idk a timeline of events would be pretty nice. When exactly did this start and how long has it been going on? The way Jer told us made it seem like oath is a pro hacker but the deets don't really add up if ya know what I mean :/


----------



## Bowie

Temari said:


> Idk a timeline of events would be pretty nice. When exactly did this start and how long has it been going on? The way Jer told us made it seem like oath is a pro hacker but the deets don't really add up if ya know what I mean :/



This, really. Don't get me wrong, I have faith in you guys and trust you to deal with things like this appropriately. It's just that a lot of things have been left unmentioned and that's probably why so many people are confused.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> What's done is done and I'm just glad we got an answer from the staff. I'd like to think everything's fine now.



Everything is fine, but some people are addicted to drama and will go to extreme lengths to keep it going.  It's almost shocking how far some people are willing to go in that sense.  It's equally shocking how easily others take their word for it.

ZR contributed a lot to this community, so it would be irresponsible to forget that over one mistake.  What actually happened here is nothing too extreme either.  The only difference is that we told you what happened, while other websites would never even consider that as an option.  There seem to be a few people who respond to honesty and straightforwardness with conspiracies and exaggerations.  Fortunately, that's a minority, but their constant hunt for drama continues either way.



Temari said:


> Idk a timeline of events would be pretty nice. When exactly did this start and how long has it been going on? The way Jer told us made it seem like oath is a pro hacker but the deets don't really add up if ya know what I mean :/



You may have missed one of my posts in here explaining why that wasn't the case.  As for a timeline, I'm only aware of the timeline once it came to our attention.  Which started one month ago when oath was banned for logging into the account, as I mentioned in my first post regarding this.


----------



## Temari

Jeremy said:


> You may have missed one of my posts in here explaining why that wasn't the case.



If you could link it to me that would be great c:


----------



## Ramza

Hey, everybody. What's up! ! !


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> Everything is fine, but some people are addicted to drama and will go to extreme lengths to keep it going.  It's almost shocking how far some people are willing to go in that sense.  It's equally shocking how easily others take their word for it.
> 
> ZR contributed a lot to this community, so it would be irresponsible to forget that over one mistake.  What actually happened here is nothing too extreme either.  The only difference is that we told you what happened, while other websites would never even consider that as an option.  There seem to be a few people who respond to honesty and straightforwardness with conspiracies and exaggerations.  Fortunately, that's a minority, but their constant hunt for drama continues either way.



Well, I'm pretty content with that answer. It's just hard to get your head around things when so little has been said about it, you know? All we've been doing for the last few pages is speculating 'cause we didn't know what else to do, but the fact you guys are indeed willing to disclose details of the incident and ensure our privacy and overall comfort is extremely reassuring and I for one don't feel there's anything left to worry about now, if that's all there is to it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I have a question about the Easter event. If Oath had access to a mod's acount does that mean he had access to insider information  about the Easter event and consequently his gold easter egg was fraudulently won?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but a lot of people seem to be curious about why ZR wasn't banned like Oath, and how exactly Oath gained access to ZR's account. Every other suspicion was unrelated to these matters and I don't think it would be appropriate for me of all people to mention them.



This is the first time something like this has happened and at the time we had no idea what the heck to do. ZR is one of our best friends and it was a tough decision to ask her to step down but that was just something we couldn't forgive and forget. We don't ever permaban members, way worse things have gone down on this site from members and even they weren't perma banned. There isn't much of a point to ban ZR temporarily when she's already being asked to leave the staff. In regard to Oath's ban I'm going to break our typical rule where we don't discuss bans and say that six months is our top ban time. Other, longer times were being suggested but we all agreed on the six months.





Temari said:


> Idk a timeline of events would be pretty nice. When exactly did this start and how long has it been going on? The way Jer told us made it seem like oath is a pro hacker but the deets don't really add up if ya know what I mean :/



I can't give you exact timeline but I can try my best.

A month ago I was going through one of the IP lists that normally don't get used and I noticed ZR's account was logged in from an IP that is vastly different from her own. I went and checked it and it registered with Oath's account, which I quickly brought up with Justin and mentioned the reports on Oath somehow getting IPs from our members. We investigated further and found out that he has had access for at least a few months, I think Jake made a post earlier in this thread detailing his theory on how long he had access and it's pretty spot on.

We had no idea this was happening and if we had known we would have taken action way back then. But as it goes we put a lot of trust into each other in the staff so we never even considered something like this ever happening.

We spent a few hours trying to piece together everything we could with the little bit of info we had and finally tried to contact the rest of the staff to discuss what we should do. After talking the whole night(roughly 7pm-5am EST) we managed to get ZR's side of the story and she admitted to giving Oath access to her account. We all decided to ask her to step down from the staff and banned Oath's account.

The reason it has taken so long is because we've been pretty exhausted. Not going to lie, this took a lot out of all of us and we really didn't want things to explode in our faces by just demodding ZR and everyone wondering why. It was all going to be explained in a TBT Direct but the situation managed to escalate itself so this happened instead.




PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have a question about the Easter event. If Oath had access to a mod's acount does that mean he had access to insider information  about the Easter event and consequently his gold easter egg was fraudulently won?



Yes, hence his golden egg being forcibly removed.


----------



## Temari

Thanks for the details Prof Gallows. I really appreciate it c:


----------



## Geoni

You guys should probably just get that direct out there and get it overwith, I think that if anything, keeping the drama going longer is going to feed people hungry for it. Until then this is the forum (the red tank is this thread):


----------



## Bowie

Well, that answers all my questions. Again, thanks for disclosing all of this so honestly.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dad said:


> You guys should probably just get that direct out there and get it overwith



The direct has more to do with actual site updates than it does what is being discussed in this thread. The only related thing you will see in it is the official announcement of ZR stepping down. So if any drama is still lingering it's because people are making it linger. As far as information on this situation goes, that's as much factual information there is on it.


----------



## Bowie

I believe I heard at some point that ZR was sick or something. Obviously you can't talk about that, but, is she all right?


----------



## Con

Wow I can't believe I just bothered reading all this drama over a few IP addresses. Thanks to the mods and admins for being transparent on the situation once asked though. That is something you definitely wouldn't see on many forums.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Oh, man. This is like a magic trick. Watch one hand, while they do something with the other. 
Just like the news...watch this Michael Brown case, and forget about the VA scandal, while it gets even worse. 
Look. I'm not going to keep posting in here, because it's pointless. 
Do what you will. 
It's not about the IP addresses, and I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## Chris

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, man. This is like a magic trick. Watch one hand, while they do something with the other.
> Just like the news...watch this Michael Brown case, and forget about the VA scandal, while it gets even worse.
> Look. I'm not going to keep posting in here, because it's pointless.
> Do what you will.
> It's not about the IP addresses, and I'm going to leave it at that.



This is the second time you've said that it isn't about the IP addresses, but nothing else has actually occurred. You seem to be under the impression something besides this had happened but you're not giving us any hint as to what you're looking for. We can't give you an answer if we don't know what you're asking of us.


----------



## Bowie

Tina said:


> This is the second time you've said that it isn't about the IP addresses, but nothing else has actually occurred. You seem to be under the impression something besides this had happened but you're not giving us any hint as to what you're looking for. We can't give you an answer if we don't know what you're asking of us.



It's probably best not to mention it here and cause more drama, but I'd be more than willing to tell you in a private message, if you want to know.


----------



## lazuli

dear staff, is there any chance of a new collectible coming out in the next 5 years


----------



## Prof Gallows

computertrash said:


> dear staff, is there any chance of a new collectible coming out in the next 5 years



Stay tuned for our TBT Direct coming out soon. ;]


----------



## Skyfall

I agree that it's not about the IP addresses.  It's more about the fact that a moderator, who is suppose to be above the fray and above gossip and should not be giving preferential treatment to one user versus another actually gave access to her account.  So it's a breach of trust issue, really.  

Having said all that, it seems that Jeremy and other mods have acted to remedy the situation.  They couldn't have taken action without getting ZR's perspective, right?  They needed time to investigate the situation, and to be honest, I don't know if they had an obligation to make the situation transparent.  This is a private site, after all and Jeremy is not the government.  

They have been pretty forthcoming about what went down so... in the end, I'm pretty satisfied with the situation.  I guess I'm just a bit disappointed that the Easter Hunt was "tainted" a bit because the win wasn't clean, if you know what I mean.  But that's been remedied too with the prize being taken away.  

Thanks mods for explaining everything, I've been curious as to what the heck has been going on around here, and it's good to know.


----------



## Javocado

Prof Gallows said:


> Stay tuned for our TBT Direct coming out soon. ;]



Omg red balloon?!?!?


----------



## Temari

Petition to have a "Capture the Flags" on July 4th to make up for the tainted Easer egg hunt pls


----------



## Kaiaa

Temari said:


> Petition to have a "Capture the Flags" on July 4th to make up for the tainted Easer egg hunt pls



Well...as it stands...I'm going to host a summer event in the next couple months (this wasn't for the direct so I can talk about it =p ) but I was having trouble picking out another event. If anyone has an idea for a summer event I'd love to hear them in a PM, if I get a lot of good ones I'll do a drawing for which one I'll do!


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> It's probably best not to mention it here and cause more drama, but I'd be more than willing to tell you in a private message, if you want to know.



Tina shared your PM with me, but it's the same thing the user above you said.  You don't actually have any additional information, correct?  

This is basically what I was referring to in the first part of my post here.  We can't respond to an accusation that doesn't actually exist.  Someone is making threats that there is some deeper story?  Yet no one knows what that is?  That's exactly what I'm talking about when I say some people are making ridiculous statements in order to curate drama. 

So Tina's post still applies to that.


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> Tina shared your PM with me, but it's the same thing the user above you said.  You don't actually have any additional information, correct?
> 
> This is basically what I was referring to in the first part of my post here.  We can't respond to an accusation that doesn't actually exist.  Someone is making threats that there is some deeper story?  Yet no one knows what that is?  That's exactly what I'm talking about when I say some people are making ridiculous statements in order to curate drama.
> 
> So Tina's post still applies to that.



People are accusing the staff of ridiculous things, yes. I was just trying to explain why everyone was still so suspicious after you guys had answered our questions, 'cause it seemed like some of the moderators here hadn't heard of it, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> People are accusing the staff of ridiculous things, yes. I was just trying to explain why everyone was still so suspicious after you guys had answered our questions, 'cause it seemed like some of the moderators here hadn't heard of it, at least to my knowledge.



Even worse, there isn't an accusation, just a threat of one that someone might bring up apparently.  It seems silly just talking about it.


----------



## Javocado

Can you make the woods skin available for 50 tbt a months pls


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> Even worse, there isn't an accusation, just a threat of one that someone might bring up apparently.  It seems silly just talking about it.



They claimed to have proof of their little threats being relevant but refuse to show it due to concerns for the privacy of those who supposedly submitted it. There's not much else I can say about them other than that they're pathetic and clinging to the nearest batch of fresh drama they can dig up.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> They claimed to have proof of their little threats being relevant but refuse to show it due to concerns for the privacy of those who supposedly submitted it. There's not much else I can say about them other than that they're pathetic and clinging to the nearest batch of fresh drama they can dig up.



I hope it's something like we hide an angry grizzly bear and release it on troubled users.  That would at least be a lot easier to respond to than nothing at all.  It's probably even a saner sounding statement.


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> I hope it's something like we hide an angry grizzly bear and release it on troubled users.  That would at least be a lot easier to respond to than nothing at all.  It's probably even a saner sounding statement.



Agreed.


----------



## maounkhan

where do we post dream addresses


----------



## Kaiaa

maounkhan said:


> where do we post dream addresses



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63526-The-Offical-Dream-Addresses-Thread


----------



## Naiad

Bowie said:


> They claimed to have proof of their little threats being relevant but refuse to show it due to concerns for the privacy of those who supposedly submitted it. There's not much else I can say about them other than that they're pathetic and clinging to the nearest batch of fresh drama they can dig up.



Funny considering you sent plenty of confessions there about how you had "juicy information".


----------



## Bowie

Naiad said:


> Funny considering you sent plenty of confessions there about how you had "juicy information".



I did say some stuff there, but I never promised any information in relation to staff exposure and evidentially there's nothing to give. I merely mentioned having information which, at the time, I thought would clear a few things up about the situation with Oath, but that's already been cleared up by staff and at the time what I had was irrelevant. They're already claiming to have something I never gave them. A number of people pose on there, even insulting themselves to look like fools. Hypogo is one of them.

Edit: I meant Hyogo.


----------



## Jeremy

Let's not discuss drama on other websites in the public thread.  Especially ones designed specifically to create drama here.  If you have specific concerns about TBT itself, bring them up here directly.


----------



## lazuli

Bowie said:


> A number of people pose on there, even insulting themselves to look like fools. Hypogo is one of them..



i love funny things to read on the internet

=

also follow up to earlier question,
we should have another design a collectible event in like the next decade or so
how bout it, staff


----------



## Kaiaa

computertrash said:


> we should have another design a collectible event in like the next decade or so
> how bout it, staff



Maybe next year


----------



## Hyoshido

Bowie said:


> A number of people pose on there, even insulting themselves to look like fools. *Hypogo* is one of them.


Who is this Hypogo and where can I meet them?


----------



## tamagotchi

Hyogo said:


> Who is this Hypogo and where can I meet them?



we must search


----------



## Kaiaa

Hyogo said:


> Who is this Hypogo and where can I meet them?



I do believe Jeremy just said to drop it. No need to cause any more drama than there already is.


----------



## Hyoshido

Kaiaa said:


> I do believe Jeremy just said to drop it. No need to cause any more drama than there already is.


I apologize.


----------



## Pokemanz

Is this still going on? I thought we solved this already!! Are people accusing the staff of things now?

Personally I never understood why people think the forum staff is "plotting against them" or whatever. Guys, this is an online forum. For Animal Crossing. Seriously? I doubt any of the staff here have plans to ruin your life.

This isn't the first place I've seen it either. There's another forum where the exact same thing is happening (with regards to staff "conspiracies"), but granted that forum had some abusive mods in the past. But I'm obviously not going to bring that story over here.


----------



## Skyfall

So, uh, since a Direct seems to be coming out sometime in the near future... I would like to request a restock of the mailboxes?  Like the small one and the purple one.


----------



## SharJoY

Kaiaa said:


> Well...as it stands...I'm going to host a summer event in the next couple months (this wasn't for the direct so I can talk about it =p ) but I was having trouble picking out another event. If anyone has an idea for a summer event I'd love to hear them in a PM, if I get a lot of good ones I'll do a drawing for which one I'll do!



Oh good!


----------



## toxapex

Temari said:


> Petition to have a "Capture the Flags" on July 4th to make up for the tainted Easer egg hunt pls



For a Summer event I wouldn't go for a July 4th date, since this isn't an exclusively American forum. 

But a "Capture the Flags" thing seems fun


----------



## lazuli

when ppl start causing ruckus on the forum:







E:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

tokayseye said:


> For a Summer event I wouldn't go for a July 4th date, since this isn't an exclusively American forum.
> 
> But a "Capture the Flags" thing seems fun



Even the Bell Tree administration isn't fully American (Justin is Canadian).


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> Well...as it stands...I'm going to host a summer event in the next couple months (this wasn't for the direct so I can talk about it =p ) but I was having trouble picking out another event. If anyone has an idea for a summer event I'd love to hear them in a PM, if I get a lot of good ones I'll do a drawing for which one I'll do!


Best Beach Bod sounds like a good idea IMO!!


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> Best Beach Bod sounds like a good idea IMO!!



that's fat shaming smh


----------



## Murray

If I want to sell a villager for tbt do I make a thread in the TBT Marketplace or the Villager Trading Plaza??


----------



## Chris

Murray said:


> If I want to sell a villager for tbt do I make a thread in the TBT Marketplace or the Villager Trading Plaza??



It goes in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can see why the paint shooters have dominated Bell Tree. Can you splatter paint all over the tan backgrounds of the posts too?


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> I can see why the paint shooters have dominated Bell Tree. Can you splatter paint all over the tan backgrounds of the posts too?



^This would be pretty cool. A Splatoon forum skin!

Unrelated note: can't wait to get Splatoon for my birthday in two days! Nintendo totally just caters to me. Same thing happened with Mario Kart 8 last year.


----------



## Zeiro

why are there squid children on the banner


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zeiro said:


> why are there squid children on the banner



Today is the day Splatoon is released.


----------



## Bowie

You know, there's a theory that Splatoon takes place in an alternative universe in which Mario doesn't succeed in Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> You know, there's a theory that Splatoon takes place in an alternative universe in which Mario doesn't succeed in Super Mario Sunshine.



there is also a theory that i am a pre-teen 11 yr old girl living in my moms basement


----------



## Jeremy

We have a board for all squid / kid discussions


----------



## Hulaette

How come some of the users have different colored names in the Current Active Users on the bottom?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Geekaloompa said:


> How come some of the users have different colored names in the Current Active Users on the bottom?



Black = regular user
Blue = moderator
Red = administrator
Green = retired staff member
Brown = banned
Gray = cursed (during Halloween only)


----------



## Bowie

Apple2012 said:


> Black = regular user
> Blue = moderator
> Red = administrator
> Green = retired staff member
> Brown = banned
> Gray = cursed (during Halloween only)



Also, I believe that some users with green usernames are very old members. I think it had something to do with when the forum switched from ZetaBoards to vBulletin, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> Also, I believe that some users with green usernames are very old members. I think it had something to do with when the forum switched from ZetaBoards to vBulletin, though I could be wrong.



Although I wasn't a member back then, I was already knowing about the site's history very well. Not all members registered before 2011 were staff members, but it was true that older members were able to have 150x150 avatars.

Learning about TBT's history was pretty interesting.


----------



## Bowie

Apple2012 said:


> Although I wasn't a member back then, I was already knowing about the site's history very well. Not all members registered before 2011 were staff members, but it was true that older members were able to have 150x150 avatars.
> 
> Learning about TBT's history was pretty interesting.



I know, right? It just goes to show how strong a community it really is.


----------



## Horus

Apple2012 said:


> Although I wasn't a member back then, I was already knowing about the site's history very well. Not all members registered before 2011 were staff members, but it was true that older members were able to have 150x150 avatars.
> 
> Learning about TBT's history was pretty interesting.



Why was I so stupid back then


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Also, I believe that some users with green usernames are very old members. I think it had something to do with when the forum switched from ZetaBoards to vBulletin, though I could be wrong.



All "green names" aka Sages were once mods or admins!


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> All "green names" aka Sages were once mods or admins!



Really? I'm sure I read somewhere that old members got green names, or at least something to do with their appearances as members.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Really? I'm sure I read somewhere that old members got green names, or at least something to do with their appearances as members.



They were probably referring to the Sages years back, like 2004-2006 or something.  We reused the color and name of the group, but it didn't always mean retired staff like it does now.  It used to mean kind of like a VIP / honored member.


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> They were probably referring to the Sages years back, like 2004-2006 or something.  We reused the color and name of the group, but it didn't always mean retired staff like it does now.  It used to mean kind of like a VIP / honored member.



Oh, that must have been it. Good to know I'm not going crazy!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> They were probably referring to the Sages years back, like 2004-2006 or something.  We reused the color and name of the group, but it didn't always mean retired staff like it does now.  It used to mean kind of like a VIP / honored member.



I learn something new everyday. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Zulehan

Dad said:


> Also, to those concerned that admins can read your PMs, they're only capable of that if they have access to the vBulletin database, and I doubt Jer does. You need to be a higher up within the vBulletin team to do something like that.


You can read them by logging into phpMyadmin (it has been a while since I used this method, but I believe they are under the pmtext tables), or you can install an add-on that allows convenient viewing within the AdminCP. (I have not been keeping up with vBulletin 5.x, but there is a vBulletin 3.x add-on for reading PMs that was ported over to vBulletin 4.x.)


----------



## Jeremy

Zulehan said:


> You can read them by logging into phpMyadmin (it has been a while since I used this method, but I believe they are under the pmtext tables), or you can install an add-on that allows convenient viewing within the AdminCP. (I have not been keeping up with vBulletin 5.x, but there is a vBulletin 3.x add-on for reading PMs that was ported over to vBulletin 4.x.)



As I pointed out, we don't use add-ons for viewing PMs because they are _private _messages.  I would only read a PM if there were legal implications, and only I have the ability to do so.  We can read a PM if a user reports it though, just like if they were to forward it to another user.


----------



## Zulehan

Jeremy said:


> As I pointed out, we don't use add-ons for viewing PMs because they are _private _messages.  I would only read a PM if there were legal implications, and only I have the ability to do so.  We can read a PM if a user reports it though, just like if they were to forward it to another user.


I have no doubt you respect user privacy, Jeremy.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Although I wasn't a member back then, I was already knowing about the site's history very well. Not all members registered before 2011 were staff members, but it was true that older members were able to have 150x150 avatars.
> 
> Learning about TBT's history was pretty interesting.



150 x 150 is the **** man, the privilege of having nice looking larger avatars without them looking like a stretched chewing gum with a face on


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I were a mod, I would host a Halloween contest this year, where people would design their avatars, signatures, and other interesting Halloween items (real and virtual), but I don't think I would make a good mod. I don't seem mature, and I take the rules too seriously.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> If I were a mod, I would host a Halloween contest this year, where people would design their avatars, signatures, and other interesting Halloween items (real and virtual), but I don't think I would make a good mod. I don't seem mature, and I take the rules too seriously.



I have too many infractions and I can get too heated, so yah. If I were one though I'd get everyone the 150 x 150 thing as an add-on in the shop or something. I regret buying the 150 x 100 lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> I have too many infractions and I can get too heated, so yah. If I were one though I'd get everyone the 150 x 150 thing as an add-on in the shop or something. I regret buying the 150 x 100 lol.



I know that we want that.

Another thing I would do if I were a mod. Every time a new moderator is elected, I would say this:

"May the force be with you."

Force meaning the site staff (or moderation team), quote is a reference to Star Wars.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's a question I have about the museum. Is writing fanfics allowed in the museum forum? I'm only curious because that's easy TBT, and I don't want to make big TBT in a guilty way.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> All "green names" aka Sages were once mods or admins!



umm i was mod for 3 hours still waiting for my sage so this is BS!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> umm i was mod for 3 hours still waiting for my sage so this is BS!



I think it's for long term mods (like at least 3 to 6 months minimum). 3 hours isn't a day.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> I think it's for long term mods (like at least 3 to 6 months minimum). 3 hours isn't a day.



*All "green names" aka Sages were once mods or admins!*

it doesn't say how long u need to be mod for 8)

that is BS and u know it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> *All "green names" aka Sages were once mods or admins!*
> 
> it doesn't say how long u need to be mod for 8)
> 
> that is BS and u know it!



That's pretty strange then. Maybe an admin can help answer that (and my museum question).


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> Here's a question I have about the museum. Is writing fanfics allowed in the museum forum? I'm only curious because that's easy TBT, and I don't want to make big TBT in a guilty way.



Should be, I've seen quite a few people do it. There was actually a lot of people interested.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Should be, I've seen quite a few people do it. There was actually a lot of people interested.



Thanks for answering. I shall write a fanfic if there's nothing else to do.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Apple2012 said:


> Here's a question I have about the museum. Is writing fanfics allowed in the museum forum? I'm only curious because that's easy TBT, and I don't want to make big TBT in a guilty way.



I remember someone made a fanfiction about him and Joey (the duck) or Joey/Pierce (can't remember) and they had it linked to a different website so I don't think the mods ever saw. Actually, I don't remember if it was here where I saw it but idk where else I would go to read Animal Crossing fanfiction

I don't see why you couldn't post fanfiction. Just keep it appropriate, obviously.

But the Joey one wasn't appropriate soo..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I remember someone made a fanfiction about him and Joey (the duck) or Joey/Pierce (can't remember) and they had it linked to a different website so I don't think the mods ever saw. Actually, I don't remember if it was here where I saw it but idk where else I would go to read Animal Crossing fanfiction
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't post fanfiction. Just keep it appropriate, obviously.
> 
> But the Joey one wasn't appropriate soo..



So it's okay to make TBT by writing fanfictions in the museum. I wouldn't write them mainly to make TBT, but it's for fun. And I wouldn't write anything that's inappropriate.


----------



## Bulbamander

Hi staff, could you give any indication when the "Start a Group" add-on may become available in the shop again? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz

Why did I get my birthday bells today when my birthday is tomorrow?


----------



## tobi!

Pokemanz said:


> Why did I get my birthday bells today when my birthday is tomorrow?



Timezones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Why did I get my birthday bells today when my birthday is tomorrow?



Birthday bells are very glitchy. It goes all over the place. I never got my birthday bells as some members got theirs very early or very late.


----------



## Starstar12344

How do you cycle towns,void villagers,and get good villagers very fast?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Starstar12344 said:


> How do you cycle towns,void villagers,and get good villagers very fast?



That would be better to ask on the ACNL. But if you want me to answer, everything involves putting time and effort. There is no super fast way.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Why are "Wi-Fi Rating", "Members who left positive" and "Total positive feedback" different numbers? For example:

Wi-Fi Rating: *71*
Positive Feedback: 100.0%
Members who left positive: *71*
Members who left negative: 0
Total positive feedback: *85*

I'm guessing Wi-Fi Rating takes into account another stuff (like if a same member leaves you a rating too soon, only one counts) but I see no difference between "Members who left positive" and "Total positive feedback".


----------



## Alolan_Apples

JeffreyAC said:


> Why are "Wi-Fi Rating", "Members who left positive" and "Total positive feedback" different numbers? For example:
> 
> Wi-Fi Rating: *71*
> Positive Feedback: 100.0%
> Members who left positive: *71*
> Members who left negative: 0
> Total positive feedback: *85*
> 
> I'm guessing Wi-Fi Rating takes into account another stuff (like if a same member leaves you a rating too soon, only one counts) but I see no difference between "Members who left positive" and "Total positive feedback".



If your total positive feedback exceeds the wi-fi rating, it means that some members left more than one positive wi-fi rating.

----------

Wow, I have been very active here. I don't want to be a task hog and answer all of the questions, but I am usually quick when it comes to answering. I must've been a contributive member.


----------



## himeki

Can the mods view our PMs?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MayorEvvie said:


> Can the mods view our PMs?



Yes they can. However they can only view PMs if they are reported.


----------



## Chris

MayorEvvie said:


> Can the mods view our PMs?



We cannot view PMs, no. We can of course read them if people choose to forward, copy & paste, or report any private messages to us. 

The only person who has access to the database and can view private messages is the site owner, Jeremy. He has already stated in this thread that he will only do so if there are legal implications.


----------



## Bowie

In the "Edit Profile" page, there is an option to input your own website. I now have an art website, so, I was going to put it there, but when I saved it, it was just left empty again. Is the feature purposely disabled or something? It's the first time I've used it.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Bowie said:


> In the "Edit Profile" page, there is an option to input your own website. I now have an art website, so, I was going to put it there, but when I saved it, it was just left empty again. Is the feature purposely disabled or something? It's the first time I've used it.



Well, I've noticed, when you click on a person's username, that little menu part pops open, and there's a "visit homepage" option, which will take you to whatever website they put in. When I clicked on your username, though, that option isn't there. So, I don't know.


----------



## lian045

This thread is a brilliant idea !!!


----------



## himeki

Why are there inklings all over the top bar?


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> Why are there inklings all over the top bar?



Because Splatoon was released on last Friday ^_^ Cleaners ain't working weekends


----------



## himeki

Noiru said:


> Because Splatoon was released on last Friday ^_^ Cleaners ain't working weekends



So........just because one game came out the whole of the TBT banner changes?


----------



## Murray

MayorEvvie said:


> So........just because one game came out the whole of the TBT banner changes?



yes and it's the same for most major nintendo releases


----------



## Jake

MayorEvvie said:


> So........just because one game came out the whole of the TBT banner changes?



if u dont like it u can always use undercover :-}


----------



## Prof Gallows

MayorEvvie said:


> So........just because one game came out the whole of the TBT banner changes?









I wish I'd saved the rest of them, but we do this for pretty much every major Nintendo release.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I wish I'd saved the rest of them, but we do this for pretty much every major Nintendo release.



u saved the ugliest one good job


----------



## himeki

Can you delete an account or does it have to be requested to be banned?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MayorEvvie said:


> Can you delete an account or does it have to be requested to be banned?



Neither. You can ask for termination, but mods and admins don't ban users on request. It's impossible to delete accounts too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prof Gallows said:


> I wish I'd saved the rest of them, but we do this for pretty much every major Nintendo release.



When was this banner made? 2013 or 2014?


----------



## Alienfish

Prof Gallows said:


> I wish I'd saved the rest of them, but we do this for pretty much every major Nintendo release.



I kinda like it actually. D'ya remember which game it was for? I recognize some of the themes but I can't exactly pinpoint which one. I'm bad with names lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Noiru said:


> I kinda like it actually. D'ya remember which game it was for? I recognize some of the themes but I can't exactly pinpoint which one. I'm bad with names lel



I actually don't know the game either. Since I don't remember when we had this banner, I can safely say that was in 2013.


----------



## Jawile

MayorEvvie said:


> So........just because one game came out the whole of the TBT banner changes?









It's happened before. Smash 4, Mario Kart 8, and it'll happen again. Just ignore it if you don't like it, it'll disappear in a few days.


----------



## Zane

Apple2012 said:


> I actually don't know the game either. Since I don't remember when we had this banner, I can safely say that was in 2013.



that's from Super Mario 3D World, it introduced the abomination of the cat suit.


----------



## Tao

Jawile said:


> It's happened before. Smash 4, Mario Kart 8, and it'll happen again. Just ignore it if you don't like it, it'll disappear in a few days.




Can't just ignore it. Don't you know that people liking something that you don't is the leading cause of spontaneous combustion!?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zane said:


> that's from Super Mario 3D World, it introduced the abomination of the cat suit.



And I looked up the game. Yep, that's 2013 the banner was made in since Super Mario 3D World is released in 2013.


----------



## kaylagirl

Zane said:


> that's from Super Mario 3D World, it introduced the abomination of the cat suit.



abomination is right


----------



## Pokemanz

kaylagirl said:


> abomination is right



I mean could it get any more emasculating for poor Mario?


----------



## Prof Gallows

It was 2013 and yeah, I agree with the catsuit being one of the worst Mario powerups ever. Both thematically and mechanically.

Looks ridiculous and the climbing function barely works.


Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prof Gallows said:


> It was 2013 and yeah, I agree with the catsuit being one of the worst Mario powerups ever. Both thematically and mechanically.
> 
> Looks ridiculous and the climbing function barely works.
> 
> Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.



The first one I saw was Hyrule Warriors, back in September 2014. When I first saw that, I was wondering why there were characters in the banner.


----------



## Javocado

Prof Gallows said:


> It was 2013 and yeah, I agree with the catsuit being one of the worst Mario powerups ever. Both thematically and mechanically.
> 
> Looks ridiculous and the climbing function barely works.
> 
> 
> Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.



Hope we get a Wooly World banner!
Yoshi deserves the luv


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are the different banners limited to video games only?


----------



## Kaiaa

Apple2012 said:


> Are the different banners limited to video games only?



No, we typically decorate the banner for forum events as well.


----------



## lazuli

Apple2012 said:


> Are the different banners limited to video games only?



probably. video games are kind of important on this forum.
i guess therell different banners for events as well (like with the fair)

E: oh dang i was late on that lel


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kaiaa said:


> No, we typically decorate the banner for forum events as well.



I see now, but I was making a reference to Frozen since Justin likes Disney, but Disney isn't part of this site. It's all Animal Crossing and Nintendo, no Disney.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> probably. video games are kind of important on this forum.
> i guess therell different banners for events as well (like with the fair)
> 
> E: oh dang i was late on that lel



Two people can answer the same question.


----------



## Jas0n

We've had shrek in the banner before.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jas0n said:


> We've had shrek in the banner before.








I'm not sure if we ended up using it or not but I still have that one lol


----------



## Bowie

I remember one of my banner edits (of Shrek) being used during the Shrekocalypse (that's what it was called, right?).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up using it or not but I still have that one lol



@Prof Gallows:

That's pretty cool. I wonder what the Frozen one would look like.

@Shrek:

Go away Shrek! Your power of making multiple sequels is making all of us cringe.


----------



## Jawile

Prof Gallows said:


> It was 2013 and yeah, I agree with the catsuit being one of the worst Mario powerups ever. Both thematically and mechanically.
> 
> Looks ridiculous and the climbing function barely works.
> 
> 
> Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.



What are you talking about!? The cat suit was OP! 

I can agree that it looks ridiculous, but the climbing worked really well and the pounce maneuver was fun.


----------



## SharJoY

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure if we ended up using it or not but I still have that one lol



Shrek is watching you.......


----------



## Pokemanz

So um... I never knew you could change the title of a thread by double clicking on it.






THAT'S LIKE SO MUCH EASIER


----------



## Jas0n

Pokemanz said:


> So um... I never knew you could change the title of a thread by double clicking on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S LIKE SO MUCH EASIER



Yes, yes it is. I thought everyone used this method? Lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Jas0n said:


> Yes, yes it is. I thought everyone used this method? Lol



No, I always used Go Advanced to do it. I never knew there was another way!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pokemanz said:


> So um... I never knew you could change the title of a thread by double clicking on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S LIKE SO MUCH EASIER



omfg. Bell tree secrets.


----------



## ryan88

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> omfg. Bell tree secrets.



Lol I always knew this


----------



## himeki

Seriously, how long is the Splatoon thing going to be there?


----------



## Jas0n

MayorEvvie said:


> Seriously, how long is the Splatoon thing going to be there?



Until we feel we've sufficiently annoyed people with it


----------



## Alienfish

Prof Gallows said:


> It was 2013 and yeah, I agree with the catsuit being one of the worst Mario powerups ever. Both thematically and mechanically.
> 
> Looks ridiculous and the climbing function barely works.
> 
> 
> Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.



I kinda liked the suit power-ups actually, but yah I see


----------



## Cory

Guess we're just ignoring the corruption that happens. Ok then.


----------



## Twifairy

What even is a wifi rating/feedback...?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Twifairy said:


> What even is a wifi rating/feedback...?



Wi-fi ratings are ratings left by other users based on how much they can trust you. If your rating is 100%, then the more people that rate you, the more they can trust. Low wi-fi ratings mean that the user cannot be trusted, as nobody would want to play with them. People can get low ratings if they scam users, vandalize other towns, or even disrespect other people.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> Wi-fi ratings are ratings left by other users based on how much they can trust you. If your rating is 100%, then the more people that rate you, the more they can trust. Low wi-fi ratings mean that the user cannot be trusted, as nobody would want to play with them. People can get low ratings if they scam users, vandalize other towns, or even disrespect other people.



Of course this is strictly for IN-GAME AFFAIRS and should NEVER be used based on what happens on the forum. Countless users have gotten negative ratings because of something stupid that happened in a thread or whatever else. Keep the Wi-Fi ratings to Wi-Fi!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Of course this is strictly for IN-GAME AFFAIRS and should NEVER be used based on what happens on the forum. Countless users have gotten negative ratings because of something stupid that happened in a thread or whatever else. Keep the Wi-Fi ratings to Wi-Fi!



And I do. I don't feel it's necessary for TBT Items.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> Justin probably has a list or the old banners saved somewhere. I know we had banners for both versions of Smash Bros, Captain Toad, Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, Link Between Worlds, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, one or two of the previous Pokemon games, and a few others I can't recall right now.



Looking at my files, I have records for...

- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Pikmin 3
- Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
- Delay Kong: Tropical Freeze
- Super Mario 3D World
- Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
- Hyrule Warriors
- Splatoon
- Majora's Mask 3D
- Mario Kart 8
- Pokemon XY ( can't remember if we did it for ORAS too, but probably)
- Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
- Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
- Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes

There may be more that I don't have in the same location.



MayorEvvie said:


> Seriously, how long is the Splatoon thing going to be there?



Probably until Friday.



Jawile said:


> What are you talking about!? The cat suit was OP!
> 
> I can agree that it looks ridiculous, but the climbing worked really well and the pounce maneuver was fun.



Same. Cat suit was pretty great actually. About equally as great as it is to make fun of.



Javocado said:


> Hope we get a Wooly World banner!
> Yoshi deserves the luv



YES


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I've been missing a lot of those banner updates.

Also, we need new skins besides TBT and TBT Undercover. I don't care if we don't get the woods, but I like to see more skins.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> - Pokemon XY ( can't remember if we did it for ORAS too, but probably)



u didn't do ORAS coz it came out same day as smash coz DICTATORSHIP


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If Bell Tree was founded in the 90's, what would the banners for Pokemon Stadium and Super Mario 64 look like?


----------



## tobi!

I'm not sure where to put this but can you possibly make it so that people on my ignore list can't post on my wall?

I mean, I did end up taking them off to give them another chance and of course that didn't work out so I readded them to the ignore list. It just seems kind've odd that even though they're ignored, they can still post on my wall.


----------



## Pokemanz

Norski said:


> I'm not sure where to put this but can you possibly make it so that people on my ignore list can't post on my wall?
> 
> I mean, I did end up taking them off to give them another chance and of course that didn't work out so I readded them to the ignore list. It just seems kind've odd that even though they're ignored, they can still post on my wall.



I second this. I had an experience where I had to ignore someone for being annoying and afterwards they kept posting on my wall. Like it's fine if I can't see the messages but _everybody else CAN_. I feel like if they're "blocked" they shouldn't be able to contact me, right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You can go to your settings/control panel, and you can get to choose who can see your visitor messages and who can't. If set to "registered members", then all blocked users and guests can't see. If set to "friends", only your friends, moderators, and administrators can see. If you can't see VMs on other profiles, you can't post VMs.


----------



## Irarina

Hi there, I have always want to ask. May I know what is the difference between administrator and moderator?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Irarina said:


> Hi there, I have always want to ask. May I know what is the difference between administrator and moderator?



This is pretty much the same with all forums but...

A moderator does most of the work when it comes to community management and moderation. Administrators can do the same thing, but since they have some privileges that mods don't have, they don't do as much moderating or forum watching. They write the rules, restock the shop, and update site design.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why is there still paint on the tree when the inklings are gone?


----------



## Pokemanz

The banner looks so empty now...


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> Why is there still paint on the tree when the inklings are gone?



That's showing up for me now too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> That's showing up for me now too.



It doesn't show up on the desktop version when being displayed by an iPhone.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> It doesn't show up on the desktop version when being displayed by an iPhone.



Haha, now it's fixed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> Haha, now it's fixed.



Did Mario clean up the tree with FLUDD?


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> Did Mario clean up the tree with FLUDD?



Hmm, maybe. I wonder if there's an M symbol anywhere?


----------



## Jake

jub said it was bcos it was still in the cache of your computer of sth. hard refreshing will get rid of it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> jub said in irc it was bcos it was still in the cache of your computer of sth. hard refreshing will get rid of it



Thanks for the tip. It was still fun having up the splatoon banner.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Why is there no apple collectible? There's one for every other native fruit.


----------



## Murray

X2k5a7y said:


> Why is there no apple collectible? There's one for every other native fruit.



cancelled because low demand


----------



## X2k5a7y

Murray said:


> cancelled because low demand



 
Who the hell demanded the pear over the apple?!


----------



## Alienfish

X2k5a7y said:


> Who the hell demanded the pear over the apple?!



people with caring "pears" lol.


----------



## Jeremy

All of the apples are brown and rotted by now and they won't be in season again for several months, oops.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> All of the apples are brown and rotted by now and they won't be in season again for several months, oops.



Dang that must have been some early species, hhuehue


----------



## SharJoY

Jeremy said:


> All of the apples are brown and rotted by now and they won't be in season again for several months, oops.



If they have been perfect they would not have rotted.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> All of the apples are brown and rotted by now and they won't be in season again for several months, oops.



Are you serious? I thought the delay of the apples had to do with how we can't find well-behaved apples in the forest.


----------



## pillow bunny

Why does  exist?


----------



## Kaiaa

pillow bunny said:


> Why does  exist?



I see it as the sarcastic lemon.


----------



## Vizionari

Jeremy said:


> All of the apples are brown and rotted by now and they won't be in season again for several months, oops.



Let us see the rotten apples


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Let us see the rotten apples



Haha, such collectible would be awesome.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

where would i ask someone to hold a villager or two for me?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dry-ice-bat said:


> where would i ask someone to hold a villager or two for me?



That would go to the train station forum.


----------



## Grace12

How do you post the spoiler thing? I been wanting to do that but I don't know how


----------



## Pokemanz

Grace12 said:


> How do you post the spoiler thing? I been wanting to do that but I don't know how



Like this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler]Whatever you want inside[/spoiler]




Spoiler



Whatever you want inside



You can also change the text on the spoiler:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler=Spoiler Text Here]Whatever you want inside[/spoiler]




Spoiler: Spoiler Text Here



Whatever you want inside



Or make it really thin:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ]Whatever you want inside[/spoiler]




Spoiler:  



Whatever you want inside


----------



## Jake

can there be a rule against spamming text filters

because i can literally just write in an unreadable text and then just spam random words to get more tbt bells or w/e if i was desperate and no one would bother to read it coz its illegible anyway #exploits #banfiltertext

Example:
see this is prefect example i can just **** on about nothing blah blah blah blah blah i like unicorn and i am jesus in the womb get on my level of swag u lil mini bint shudfhlsfhlsdglfsdlgld
yes jesus holla praise mah jesus swag yolo yolo yolo yolo yolo absdefghijklmnpqrstuvqxyz gkjdfhgfdljgdfalgjlhdfaljhgdfajkhlgdflkhghljdfaljkdfjhlkgljkhdfgklhdfskhljgdkhalgklhakhgdljkhghlkalkglkdaghkdhjkgdljkfghlsdfgljkfldkglksdghlfsdlhglhjdfglhdfslkhgkhl yes that is correct i like cheese the rumor that I like to b milked like a cow because my breasts are filled with delicious wholesome milk...that rumor is untrue DO NOT TREAT ME LIKE A PEASANT. I AM A HUMAN. I WILL NOT SUBJECT TO YOUR NONSENSE AND BULLYING WAYS. I STAND FOR FREEDOM! DO NOT KEEP US LOCKED INSIDE OF A TINY CAGE WITH SENSELESS RULES! YOUR RULES- ARE DENIED . Consider yourself told . No, It Does NOT! I am NOT a Twelvie, and you should be ashamed of yourselves! If you come back JUST as rude or WORSE, the Channelbot is gonna open up your chassis and use you all as a latrine!!!​

if u bothered to read that then kudos but if u didnt then confirmed spam

if u do not see the problem then i-g-g-bye


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> can there be a rule against spamming text filters
> 
> because i can literally just write in an unreadable text and then just spam random words to get more tbt bells or w/e if i was desperate and no one would bother to read it coz its illegible anyway #exploits #banfiltertext
> 
> Example:
> see this is prefect example i can just **** on about nothing blah blah blah blah blah i like unicorn and i am jesus in the womb get on my level of swag u lil mini bint shudfhlsfhlsdglfsdlgld
> yes jesus holla praise mah jesus swag yolo yolo yolo yolo yolo absdefghijklmnpqrstuvqxyz gkjdfhgfdljgdfalgjlhdfaljhgdfajkhlgdflkhghljdfaljkdfjhlkgljkhdfgklhdfskhljgdkhalgklhakhgdljkhghlkalkglkdaghkdhjkgdljkfghlsdfgljkfldkglksdghlfsdlhglhjdfglhdfslkhgkhl yes that is correct i like cheese the rumor that I like to b milked like a cow because my breasts are filled with delicious wholesome milk...that rumor is untrue DO NOT TREAT ME LIKE A PEASANT. I AM A HUMAN. I WILL NOT SUBJECT TO YOUR NONSENSE AND BULLYING WAYS. I STAND FOR FREEDOM! DO NOT KEEP US LOCKED INSIDE OF A TINY CAGE WITH SENSELESS RULES! YOUR RULES- ARE DENIED . Consider yourself told . No, It Does NOT! I am NOT a Twelvie, and you should be ashamed of yourselves! If you come back JUST as rude or WORSE, the Channelbot is gonna open up your chassis and use you all as a latrine!!!​
> 
> if u bothered to read that then kudos but if u didnt then confirmed spam
> 
> if u do not see the problem then i-g-g-bye



yes or just make it so you earn less tbt if you use colour filters in a post


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> yes or just make it so you earn less tbt if you use colour filters in a post



the coding would be too hard just like how u were meant to pay for invisible beginning march 1st but its now june 8th and its still not done yet!!


----------



## Irarina

Hello there  how to make table with borders? Can't seem to figure out.


----------



## spamurai

Irarina said:


> Hello there  how to make table with borders? Can't seem to figure out.




*With just border:*


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500, class: outer_border"]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 1 [/td]
	[td] Cell 2 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 3 [/td]
	[td] Cell 4 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 5 [/td]
	[td] Cell 6 [/td]
[/tr]
[/table]



 Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6 

*With just border & grid:*


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500, class: grid"]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 1 [/td]
	[td] Cell 2 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 3 [/td]
	[td] Cell 4 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 5 [/td]
	[td] Cell 6 [/td]
[/tr]
[/table]



 Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6 

*With nothing:*


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500"]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 1 [/td]
	[td] Cell 2 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 3 [/td]
	[td] Cell 4 [/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td] Cell 5 [/td]
	[td] Cell 6 [/td]
[/tr]
[/table]



 Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6 

*Note: Attributes can be changes to move text and change the size of the table etc:*


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500, align: center"] ... [/table]
[table="width: 700, align: left"] ... [/table]
[table="width: 300, align: right"] ... [/table]


I hope this helps


----------



## Irarina

spamurai said:


> *With just border:*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 500, class: outer_border"]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 1 [/td]
> [td] Cell 2 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 3 [/td]
> [td] Cell 4 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 5 [/td]
> [td] Cell 6 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6
> 
> *With just border & grid:*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 500, class: grid"]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 1 [/td]
> [td] Cell 2 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 3 [/td]
> [td] Cell 4 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 5 [/td]
> [td] Cell 6 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6
> 
> *With nothing:*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 500"]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 1 [/td]
> [td] Cell 2 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 3 [/td]
> [td] Cell 4 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td] Cell 5 [/td]
> [td] Cell 6 [/td]
> [/tr]
> [/table]
> 
> 
> 
> Cell 1  Cell 2  Cell 3  Cell 4  Cell 5  Cell 6
> 
> *Note: Attributes can be changes to move text and change the size of the table etc:*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 500, align: center"] ... [/table]
> [table="width: 700, align: left"] ... [/table]
> [table="width: 300, align: right"] ... [/table]
> 
> 
> I hope this helps



THANKS so much. This is a really great help *_* Now I can organize my thread more neatly.


----------



## Pokemanz

Is there a way to uncheck multiquotes without having to find the post itself?

I have several threads with posts marked (a few in here even) that are sooo far back that I don't want to spend hours hunting them down. Plus I always have those posts where I forget to remove the quotes or just make a mistake by mis-quoting or whatever.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Not sure if this is the place to ask or if it has been asked already, but did that thing where invisible mode cost tbt to use ever start? I was inactive for a few months and iirc it was in March of this year when it was supposed to start being charged to use? I dont know, I'm just curious about it.


----------



## Jake

Labrontheowl said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask or if it has been asked already, but did that thing where invisible mode cost tbt to use ever start? I was inactive for a few months and iirc it was in March of this year when it was supposed to start being charged to use? I dont know, I'm just curious about it.



no

raise the dictatorship


----------



## Youngjae

Hiya there!!!
I'm not too sure how to get help for this (as I am somewhat new to these forums) but I thought that this might be a good idea to try to get some help. Just about 10 minutes ago I made a transaction from my bells for 110 bells to go to a user by the name of pepper. The problem is that I typed in the name wrong and now the bells have gone to a user who I didn't want it to go to. Is there any way of fixing this??? After realising this I sent the bells to the right player but I am now missing 110 TBT. The bells went to a user by the name of pepper (I had intended for the bells to go to a user by the name of p e p p e r)
If one of the mods could please contact me to try to help it would be really lovely but I understand if I have to live with my silly mistake!
Thankyou very much and I hope to hear from you soon
-Youngjae


----------



## Jake

Youngjae said:


> Hiya there!!!
> I'm not too sure how to get help for this (as I am somewhat new to these forums) but I thought that this might be a good idea to try to get some help. Just about 10 minutes ago I made a transaction from my bells for 110 bells to go to a user by the name of pepper. The problem is that I typed in the name wrong and now the bells have gone to a user who I didn't want it to go to. Is there any way of fixing this??? After realising this I sent the bells to the right player but I am now missing 110 TBT. The bells went to a user by the name of pepper (I had intended for the bells to go to a user by the name of p e p p e r)
> If one of the mods could please contact me to try to help it would be really lovely but I understand if I have to live with my silly mistake!
> Thankyou very much and I hope to hear from you soon
> -Youngjae



send a mod a pm for a quicker response


----------



## Venn

I was looking at my Wifi Ratings, and it seems to be off.
35 People gave a 1+ Rating, but it only says 34. I counted my ratings myself and it was 35 indeed.

IS this a glitch, or is there specific reason this is happening?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Venice said:


> I was looking at my Wifi Ratings, and it seems to be off.
> 35 People gave a 1+ Rating, but it only says 34. I counted my ratings myself and it was 35 indeed.
> 
> IS this a glitch, or is there specific reason this is happening?



You could have two wi-fi ratings from one member. The Wi-fi rating and total positive feedback aren't usually the same number.


----------



## Jake

Venice said:


> I was looking at my Wifi Ratings, and it seems to be off.
> 35 People gave a 1+ Rating, but it only says 34. I counted my ratings myself and it was 35 indeed.
> 
> IS this a glitch, or is there specific reason this is happening?



it only counts unique wifi ratings. Chantily has given you a positive rating twice, so it only counts the first one.


----------



## Serk102

When are you guys going to bring back the old system for expletives? I miss the good ole censored 3.0.


----------



## Jake

Serk102 said:


> When are you guys going to bring back the old system for expletives? I miss the good ole censored 3.0.



god you're such a rooster


----------



## Idfldnsndt

View attachment 96261
Lolwut huheeueeue

- - - Post Merge - - -

Refresing


----------



## Jake

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 96261
> Lolwut huheeueeue
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Refresing



I'm more concerned about the fact u use Telstra as ur provider


----------



## Trundle

When are coloured names based on post count coming back? People would care less about TBT bells and more about what colour they are. A new in-depth racism will spring up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Trundle said:


> When are coloured names based on post count coming back? People would care less about TBT bells and more about what colour they are. A new in-depth racism will spring up.



Wait! TBT had different colored names based on post count before?


----------



## Ragdoll

lol is it just me or does the tree in the banner still have ink splatters from before?


----------



## Alienfish

Ragdoll said:


> lol is it just me or does the tree in the banner still have ink splatters from before?



wtf did u have

it's gone for me.. trying clearing cookies/cache


----------



## Ragdoll

wow
thts weird
but i kinda like it lmao
i think i'll keep it for now XDD


----------



## Javocado

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 96261
> Lolwut huheeueeue



just another database jerror!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> lol is it just me or does the tree in the banner still have ink splatters from before?



pls share weed


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ragdoll said:


> lol is it just me or does the tree in the banner still have ink splatters from before?



You can try hard refresh. That will clean up the paint from the tree.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Jake. said:


> I'm more concerned about the fact u use Telstra as ur provider



Yes, but i didnt choose lmao


----------



## Mints

What do the different username colors mean for mods? I've seen red, green and blue so far. Do the colors each have a specific meaning?


----------



## Alienfish

red=admin
blue=moderator
green=sage, former mod/admin peeps pretty much

then we have brown which is banned/unconfirmed or NPC
grey= tree ghosts


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> Wait! TBT had different colored names based on post count before?


I thought u knew everything about the site?



Trundle said:


> When are coloured names based on post count coming back? People would care less about TBT bells and more about what colour they are. A new in-depth racism will spring up.


Iirc it was removed when we moved to vb coz Jeff thought it was messy so I don't think they'll come back coz DICTSTORSHIP



Idfldnsndt said:


> Yes, but i didnt choose lmao


Lol sux 2 b u


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake. said:


> I thought u knew everything about the site?



I don't know too much about TBT's life on Zetaboards. But I do know the names of all the sages.


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> I thought u knew everything about the site?
> 
> 
> Iirc it was removed when we moved to vb coz Jeff thought it was messy so I don't think they'll come back coz DICTSTORSHIP
> 
> 
> Lol sux 2 b u



freaking Jeff


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> freaking Jeff



Preach it soul sista raise the dictator


----------



## Ragdoll

Javocado said:


> pls share weed









how bout u ask this tree for weed


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ragdoll said:


> how bout u ask this tree for weed



Hard refreshing works on that.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> Hard refreshing works on that.



yea... they're not actually asking how to remove the ink but okay


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Jake. said:


> Lol sux 2 b u


Not if i have you bby


----------



## Jake

Idfldnsndt said:


> Not if i have you bby



i wouldnt touch anyone who is with telstra


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Jake. said:


> i wouldnt touch anyone who is with telstra



I CAN CHANGEE. what one do u use anyway


----------



## Jake

Idfldnsndt said:


> I CAN CHANGEE. what one do u use anyway



optus coz swag 8)


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Why do infractions have an expiry date? Do they go rotten lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Idfldnsndt said:


> Why do infractions have an expiry date? Do they go rotten lol



Infractions do not count against you when they expire. If you already have a one point infraction running, you have 1 point. One more, and you'll get banned. When expired, you will have 0 points.

The reason why they expire is so you can't have points count against you forever.


----------



## Locket

What is on the banner. That looks really awkward. I know it's something with isabelle, but what  is it?


----------



## Jake

can u make a spin off board and shove happy home designer and amiibo festival in there as subs coz forum home page is too long and I don't want to scroll that's why we have 250 pix sig limits #StopTheStretch


----------



## spamurai

Jake. said:


> can u make a spin off board and shove happy home designer and amiibo festival in there as subs coz forum home page is too long and I don't want to scroll that's why we have 250 pix sig limits #StopTheStretch



Good idea... or maybe put the Train Station, Retail and The Plaza as sub boards in New Leaf would be better...?


----------



## Benevoson

Not sure if it's been asked before, but are we allowed to put dragon eggs in our signature?
(If you're not familiar, there's a website where you "raise" dragons by putting them on forums and get them clicks and views. I'm just checking since I wasn't sure.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Benevoson said:


> Not sure if it's been asked before, but are we allowed to put dragon eggs in our signature?
> (If you're not familiar, there's a website where you "raise" dragons by putting them on forums and get them clicks and views. I'm just checking since I wasn't sure.)



I think this is okay. I have a link in my signature to another site. As long as it's appropriate, you are allowed to.


----------



## himeki

I'm not trying to break any rules here, but I genuinely am curious about this;
Why is it that simple hacking discussion is not allowed when time traveling is? I understand things such as copying dream towns and duping items and selling them, but when it's only you that you're affecting, is it really a problem?
I don't mean to be rude, I'm just wondering since I've not seen a reason for it...


----------



## Jake

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm not trying to break any rules here, but I genuinely am curious about this;
> Why is it that simple hacking discussion is not allowed when time traveling is? I understand things such as copying dream towns and duping items and selling them, but when it's only you that you're affecting, is it really a problem?
> I don't mean to be rude, I'm just wondering since I've not seen a reason for it...



from what ive seen mods post, its basically because hacking wasn't intended to be used in the game by nintendo, where as time travelling is. there was an entire like 523988493 page debate on time travelling/hacking like 2 years ago - and basically TT is a feature in the game, that even nintendo themselves encourages you to do if you are unable to play the game naturally, and hacking is not, thus the banning of its discussion.


----------



## himeki

Jake. said:


> MayorEvvie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to break any rules here, but I genuinely am curious about this;
> Why is it that simple hacking discussion is not allowed when time traveling is? I understand things such as copying dream towns and duping items and selling them, but when it's only you that you're affecting, is it really a problem?
> I don't mean to be rude, I'm just wondering since I've not seen a reason for it...
> 
> 
> 
> from what ive seen mods post, its basically because hacking wasn't intended to be used in the game by nintendo, where as time travelling is. there was an entire like 523988493 page debate on time travelling/hacking like 2 years ago - and basically TT is a feature in the game, that even nintendo themselves encourages you to do if you are unable to play the game naturally, and hacking is not, thus the banning of its discussion.
Click to expand...


Ah, fair enough.


----------



## earthquake

is there a way to check how many posts ive made today? not in total in my belltree career, just today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

v a n i l l a said:


> is there a way to check how many posts ive made today? not in total in my belltree career, just today.



I'm afraid you can't, unless if you made it to the top ten posters. That's where you can see how many posts they left.


----------



## Quagsire.

How do I trade TBT bells?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Quagsire. said:


> How do I trade TBT bells?



There is a helpful guide on that. Click here to read how to trade TBT and collectibles.


----------



## davroslek

What are the best ways to earn TBT?


----------



## Zulehan

v a n i l l a said:


> is there a way to check how many posts ive made today? not in total in my belltree career, just today.


You mean besides by clicking on your user name and selecting 'View Forum Posts'?


----------



## WonderK

davroslek said:


> What are the best ways to earn TBT?



Posting and making threads/polls is the normal way of earning TBT. If you want to earn more, you can sell goods and services to the community. These goods and services can be weeding towns, selling animal crossing items, doing art, etc. There is a wide range of options for you to get more TBT.


----------



## spamurai

WonderK said:


> Posting and making threads/polls is the normal way of earning TBT. If you want to earn more, you can sell goods and services to the community. These goods and services can be weeding towns, selling animal crossing items, doing art, etc. There is a wide range of options for you to get more TBT.



Woah.... you have a lot of bells 0_o please buy me a yellow house xD


----------



## Bowie

The only reason I have so many TBT Bells is because there hasn't been much to purchase here lately.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> The only reason I have so many TBT Bells is because there hasn't been much to purchase here lately.



Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## Orchard

How do I delete my account?


----------



## SharJoY

For clarification purposes, for the amended rule on post quality.

Are we still able to bump threads using this or similar?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Orchard said:


> How do I delete my account?



We don't delete accounts.




mysticoma said:


> For clarification purposes, for the amended rule on post quality.
> 
> Are we still able to bump threads using this or similar?



Yeah, same as before with bumping. Make sure that your bumps aren't within but a few hours of each other and only a few times a day.


----------



## lazuli

Orchard said:


> How do I delete my account?



you cant. you can just leave if you want it deleted. eventually, the account will be lost to time.

damn u gallows (shakes fist)


----------



## SharJoY

Prof Gallows said:


> We don't delete accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, same as before with bumping. Make sure that your bumps aren't within but a few hours of each other and only a few times a day.



Great, thank you.


----------



## Forek

Where do i find the page where it says " Earned 0.3 Bells "? It has more stuff its just i cant find it at the shop.


----------



## Jake

Forek said:


> Where do i find the page where it says " Earned 0.3 Bells "? It has more stuff its just i cant find it at the shop.



Click the small currency tab and then the amount of bells, it should take you to the transactions page.


----------



## Forek

Oh my god, thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait the thing under my name?  im clueless 

ANNDD Never mind! I found it, thanks.


----------



## doubleconcerto

I have a cycling thread, and a user has been posting claiming that I have to accept multiple lurkers for any particular villager and that I have to give equal priority to all lurkers.  I believe that since it is my thread, I can make the decision on how many lurkers to allow for a villager and what priority I decide to give them.  Are there any rules concerning lurkers that I need to know?


----------



## Alice

doubleconcerto said:


> I have a cycling thread, and a user has been posting claiming that I have to accept multiple lurkers for any particular villager and that I have to give equal priority to all lurkers.  I believe that since it is my thread, I can make the decision on how many lurkers to allow for a villager and what priority I decide to give them.  Are there any rules concerning lurkers that I need to know?



Your thread, your rules.


----------



## Prof Gallows

doubleconcerto said:


> I have a cycling thread, and a user has been posting claiming that I have to accept multiple lurkers for any particular villager and that I have to give equal priority to all lurkers.  I believe that since it is my thread, I can make the decision on how many lurkers to allow for a villager and what priority I decide to give them.  Are there any rules concerning lurkers that I need to know?



Yup, that's completely up to you. It's your thread so you can decide who gets priority.


----------



## Goldenapple

What is btb? Is it just another name for in-game bells or...?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Goldenapple said:


> What is btb? Is it just another name for in-game bells or...?



It's the same as TBT or TBT bells. BTB stands for "Bell Tree Bells", which is the forum currency of this site.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apple2012 said:


> It's the same as TBT or TBT bells. BTB stands for "Bell Tree Bells", which is the forum currency of this site.



On that note, if BTB is "Bell Tree Bells", what does TBT stand for and how exactly did it become a thing?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Pokemanz said:


> On that note, if BTB is "Bell Tree Bells", what does TBT stand for and how exactly did it become a thing?




I think TBT is the same thing, but it's just the letters switched. I don't know what it stands for, though. Maybe just The Bell Tree. I'm pretty sure BTB is the right abbreviation.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pokemanz said:


> On that note, if BTB is "Bell Tree Bells", what does TBT stand for and how exactly did it become a thing?



TBT= The Bell Tree.

BTB= Bell Tree Bells.

Some people started using TBTF to add in the "Forums" bit but TBT has been in use since we were on our old site, and back then the banner and url only had "The Bell Tree" in it.


Not that any of it really matters, but still.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Pokemanz said:


> On that note, if BTB is "Bell Tree Bells", what does TBT stand for and how exactly did it become a thing?



I believe that people use the site's initials to describe a currency. It's the internet, people have been abbreviating a lot of words, and are doing it even further.


----------



## Pokemanz

BluePikachu47 said:


> I think TBT is the same thing, but it's just the letters switched. I don't know what it stands for, though. Maybe just The Bell Tree. I'm pretty sure BTB is the right abbreviation.





Prof Gallows said:


> TBT= The Bell Tree.
> 
> BTB= Bell Tree Bells.
> 
> Some people started using TBTF to add in the "Forums" bit but TBT has been in use since we were on our old site, and back then the banner and url only had "The Bell Tree" in it.
> 
> 
> Not that any of it really matters, but still.





Apple2012 said:


> I believe that people use the site's initials to describe a currency. It's the internet, people have been abbreviating a lot of words, and are doing it even further.



I figured it just meant The Bell Tree but I was always curious since it's not technically the right abbreviation and yet more people seem to use it (as far as I've seen).

This was very interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Goldenapple

QUESTIONS:
1. Can you add the Sages to the Site Leaders?
2. What is the squareroot of Pi?


----------



## WonderK

You can view the sages *here*.

Also, 1.77245385091...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Goldenapple said:


> QUESTIONS:
> 1. Can you add the Sages to the Site Leaders?



No. The site leaders section is for members to have an easily accessible way to contact individual staff members to help with probelms. Sages can't help with site related problems and it would just confuse members if they were in there and make the sages inboxes full of stuff they don't want to see.


----------



## terrycko

Yesterday I tried to post a shop thread in Re-Tail, and it said it had to be approved by a moderator, but it hasn't shown up yet. Does that mean it wasn't approved? Is there any way I can find out what I did wrong so that I can improve on the thread the next time?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

terrycko said:


> Yesterday I tried to post a shop thread in Re-Tail, and it said it had to be approved by a moderator, but it hasn't shown up yet. Does that mean it wasn't approved? Is there any way I can find out what I did wrong so that I can improve on the thread the next time?



I never heard of that. When did they start doing this?


----------



## terrycko

Apple2012 said:


> I never heard of that. When did they start doing this?



I don't know. I tried posting it last night. Do you think it would be worth it to try posting again and see if it happens a second time? I'm very hesitant to do that in case it ends up with me having two threads.


----------



## Kenshingumi

What would i do if I sent an item ( or someone sent an item,  probably forek  ) but I didn't mean to send it? Because " i gave " the pink feather that i got from 2013 tbt fair to Justin.  I'm telling you it was probs forek  i only recently remembered i had a pink feather when i saw the visitors message on justins profile. LOL  that meanie forek


----------



## Oblivia

Kenshingumi said:


> What would i do if I sent an item ( or someone sent an item,  probably forek  ) but I didn't mean to send it? Because " i gave " the pink feather that i got from 2013 tbt fair to Justin.  I'm telling you it was probs forek  i only recently remembered i had a pink feather when i saw the visitors message on justins profile. LOL  that meanie forek



Click on the Shop tab and choose Booker's Corrections.


----------



## Javocado

Kenshingumi said:


> What would i do if I sent an item ( or someone sent an item,  probably forek  ) but I didn't mean to send it? Because " i gave " the pink feather that i got from 2013 tbt fair to Justin.  I'm telling you it was probs forek  i only recently remembered i had a pink feather when i saw the visitors message on justins profile. LOL  that meanie forek



I saw you already had that Collectible Correction collectible before you posted in here.
Just configure that collectible in your inventory and you'll be able to fill out some info about the collectible that you wrongly sent, the person you sent it to, and so on.
Booker, or rather a staff member, will get back to you in due time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goldenapple said:


> What is btb? Is it just another name for in-game bells or...?



BTB means Bell Tree Bells.
They call it that instead of TBT Bells because they like to be edgy!!


----------



## Kenshingumi

Oh so if i do that it'll work? I thought it was only for sending the wrong user the item xD


----------



## DeadJo

What are those little icons that are next to wifi ratings? Why are some bright and others not?


----------



## Cress

WHY ARE VIDEOS IMPOSSIBLE TO POST ON MOBILE.


----------



## Rasha

is it me or it the site being a wee bit glitchy lately?

for the past few days I've noticed some glitches happening when we write comments, sometimes I write a comment and when I post it it disappears but I find my name as the last poster?? sometimes I make a comment and the site for some reason thinks I'm editing an older post and I tried to get around it but just gave up and waited for another person to make a new post first. oh and there's a double posting glitch that happened to me a few moments ago and maybe 2 days ago it happened to another person.

hopefully these things will get fixed soon, thank you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> is it me or it the site being a wee bit glitchy lately?
> 
> for the past few days I've noticed some glitches happening when we write comments, sometimes I write a comment and when I post it it disappears but I find my name as the last poster?? sometimes I make a comment and the site for some reason thinks I'm editing an older post and I tried to get around it but just gave up and waited for another person to make a new post first. oh and there's a double posting glitch that happened to me a few moments ago and maybe 2 days ago it happened to another person.
> 
> hopefully these things will get fixed soon, thank you



Glitches like that always happen. This is what you get when you have a busy forum with limited bandwidth. It's usually the lags that cause the glitches.


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> is it me or it the site being a wee bit glitchy lately?
> 
> for the past few days I've noticed some glitches happening when we write comments, sometimes I write a comment and when I post it it disappears but I find my name as the last poster?? sometimes I make a comment and the site for some reason thinks I'm editing an older post and I tried to get around it but just gave up and waited for another person to make a new post first. oh and there's a double posting glitch that happened to me a few moments ago and maybe 2 days ago it happened to another person.
> 
> hopefully these things will get fixed soon, thank you




Busy forums and crowded areas.


----------



## terrycko

Quick question:

The Museum forum board says it's for anything made by you, whether it's art or writing or music or whatever.

The Museum Shop only mentions art / graphics.

Could I post a writing shop in the Museum Shop board? If not, is there somewhere else I could post the shop?


----------



## Lio Fotia

terrycko said:


> Quick question:
> 
> The Museum forum board says it's for anything made by you, whether it's art or writing or music or whatever.
> 
> The Museum Shop only mentions art / graphics.
> 
> Could I post a writing shop in the Museum Shop board? If not, is there somewhere else I could post the shop?



I'm sure it's just a slight oversight with how busy the staff is now with apps and collectibles and a lowered staff count in general, plus it being mid summer so they are off doing things. I would post it in the museum shop.


----------



## terrycko

Callaway said:


> I'm sure it's just a slight oversight with how busy the staff is now with apps and collectibles and a lowered staff count in general, plus it being mid summer so they are off doing things. I would post it in the museum shop.



That's what I figured, I just wanted to be sure. Thank you!


----------



## Bowie

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WHY ARE VIDEOS IMPOSSIBLE TO POST ON MOBILE.



Actually, if you alter the video link slightly it's rather easy to post them.


----------



## Heyden

bcuz I'm stupid, how exactly do you change your user title color


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> bcuz I'm stupid, how exactly do you change your user title color



you buy it in the shop and then configure it through your inventory


----------



## AikaiFox

How do you look at your tbt bell history?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

AikaiFox said:


> How do you look at your tbt bell history?



Two ways:
1. Click the 'Currency' drop-down on the main navigation bar --> Click 'Bells: ___' --> Click 'Transactions'
2. Click the amount of bells in your profile on one of your posts --> Click 'Transactions'


----------



## Prof Gallows

AikaiFox said:


> How do you look at your tbt bell history?



In the profile section where it shows your join date, posts, and bells, right click the amount of bells you have and it'll take you to your transaction log.

Or you can go to the top of the page and click the currency tab and do the same.


----------



## Jake

LaBelleFleur said:


> Two ways:
> 1. Click the 'Currency' drop-down on the main navigation bar --> Click 'Bells: ___' --> Click 'Transactions'
> 2. Click the amount of bells in your profile on one of your posts --> Click 'Transactions'





Prof Gallows said:


> In the profile section where it shows your join date, posts, and bells, right click the amount of bells you have and it'll take you to your transaction log.
> 
> Or you can go to the top of the page and click the currency tab and do the same.



to add to these, if you cant to see your tbt transactions from collectibles that you've bought from the shop, you click "Shop" and then click "Transaction Log" on the left.


----------



## AikaiFox

Jake. said:


> to add to these, if you cant to see your tbt transactions from collectibles that you've bought from the shop, you click "Shop" and then click "Transaction Log" on the left.



Thank you for the feedback guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## AikaiFox

Is there a way to take back a negative wi-fi feedback? I left negative feedback because I thought I got scammed, but I was eventually given my payment, so I want to take back the negative feedback.


----------



## Vizionari

AikaiFox said:


> Is there a way to take back a negative wi-fi feedback? I left negative feedback because I thought I got scammed, but I was eventually given my payment, so I want to take back the negative feedback.



PM a mod about it and they should take care of it.


----------



## AikaiFox

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Mints

Do mods get any collectible they want, even if it's not in stock or in the shop or do they have to play fair like everyone else?


----------



## Pokemanz

Mints said:


> Do mods get any collectible they want, even if it's not in stock or in the shop or do they have to play fair like everyone else?



Pretty sure that even though they have the power to mess with collectibles (or it might be only admins, I'm not sure) I'm guessing it would cause an uproar if they were to get nab a bunch of rare collectibles. Or not, because y'know they're mods so...
I'd do it just to be a mod with a pretty lineup LOL I wonder if changing dates on collectibles is possible?


----------



## Mints

Pokemanz said:


> Pretty sure that even though they have the power to mess with collectibles (or it might be only admins, I'm not sure) I'm guessing it would cause an uproar if they were to get nab a bunch of rare collectibles. Or not, because y'know they're mods so...
> I'd do it just to be a mod with a pretty lineup LOL I wonder if changing dates on collectibles is possible?



That's true, lol. Thanks. Although I don't think changing the date would be possible, I wish there was an option to organize collectibles to your own taste.


----------



## device

Mints said:


> Do mods get any collectible they want, even if it's not in stock or in the shop or do they have to play fair like everyone else?



if a mod helps with an event or w/e then they'll get collectibles for what they've done but im pretty sure only admins can do that


----------



## Hulaette

How do I edit a poll that I posted? I made a typo in one word in the poll and I want to change it.


----------



## Jake

Geekaloompa said:


> How do I edit a poll that I posted? I made a typo in one word in the poll and I want to change it.



you can't. you need to report it/ask a mod to do it p sure


----------



## Cress

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## Justin

Mints said:


> Do mods get any collectible they want, even if it's not in stock or in the shop or do they have to play fair like everyone else?





Pokemanz said:


> Pretty sure that even though they have the power to mess with collectibles (or it might be only admins, I'm not sure) I'm guessing it would cause an uproar if they were to get nab a bunch of rare collectibles. Or not, because y'know they're mods so...
> I'd do it just to be a mod with a pretty lineup LOL I wonder if changing dates on collectibles is possible?





Mints said:


> That's true, lol. Thanks. Although I don't think changing the date would be possible, I wish there was an option to organize collectibles to your own taste.





Sector said:


> if a mod helps with an event or w/e then they'll get collectibles for what they've done but im pretty sure only admins can do that



Moderators have effectively zero powers in regards to the Shop. Event related collectibles are generally given to all moderators.

Anyone interested in becoming a moderator should probably keep in mind that by doing so, they're not going to be able to participate in the forum in the same way as they may have before in regards to events and collectibles for obvious reasons.


----------



## Greninja

I have a noob question How do you post a video from youtube onto here? what prefix is used?


----------



## Jake

Greninja said:


> I have a noob question How do you post a video from youtube onto here? what prefix is used?


It's 



		HTML:
	

[video]url here[/video]


----------



## Greninja

Jake. said:


> It's
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [video]url here[/video]



Cool Thanks jake


----------



## Pokemanz

Are usernames case-sensitive? And by that I mean, if I were to change my name to one that somebody else has, but their's is entirely lowercase, and instead use a capital letter, would I be able to do that?

(i.e. they have "pokemanz" but I would want "Pokemanz")


----------



## Jake

Pokemanz said:


> Are usernames case-sensitive? And by that I mean, if I were to change my name to one that somebody else has, but their's is entirely lowercase, and instead use a capital letter, would I be able to do that?
> 
> (i.e. they have "pokemanz" but I would want "Pokemanz")



I don't believe they are. I've logged in before without capitalizing the J in my name and it's never caused a problem. No one else can have the username "pokemanz", period. Even if they spell it pOkEmAnZ, it won't allow it since they're not case sensitive.


----------



## TarzanGirl

How do you make a spoiler post?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

TarzanGirl said:


> How do you make a spoiler post?



You use a spoiler tag.
	
	




		HTML:
	

[spoiler=Bloop.]Bloop.[/spoiler]

Result:



Spoiler: Bloop.



Bloop.


----------



## Azza

How do you make a poll?


----------



## BellGreen

Azza said:


> How do you make a poll?



When you're done typing your thread, scroll down. You should see a "Post a Poll" option. Check the box, and choose how much choices there will be. Then, submit the thread. You will be able to write out all the choices from there.


----------



## Azza

BellGreen said:


> When you're done typing your thread, scroll down. You should see a "Post a Poll" option. Check the box, and choose how much choices there will be. Then, submit the thread. You will be able to write out all the choices from there.



Oh okay thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Kenshingumi

My collectible correction didn't go through?


----------



## Jake

Kenshingumi said:


> My collectible correction didn't go through?



its not an automatic process. the form sends a notification to the staff members who will get onto it when they're free.


----------



## Jeremy

Kenshingumi said:


> My collectible correction didn't go through?



Did you click configure on it?


----------



## Kenshingumi

Jeremy said:


> Did you click configure on it?




I did. But i got a message a couple days ago saying my request didn't go through, but idk. I can't click configure again anymore.


----------



## Kendai

I love making QR codes, so I was thinking of opening up a shop to make custom QR designs for people, to sell for either TBT or IGB. Which forum would be best to post this? Able Sisters, the TBT Marketplace, or the Museum Shop?


----------



## WonderK

The Able Sister's forum is the forum used for patterns, but it's normally for requests and not shops. You should use the Museum Shop forum if you want to open up a shop dedicated to taking in orders and making patterns to fill the said orders.


----------



## Heyden

if i buy a User Title Colour Change, can i keep using it every time i change the words without paying again?


----------



## WonderK

Yes, you can. You can also buy several user title colors and switch between them at will.


----------



## Red Cat

How do I do strike-through in a post?


----------



## kassie

Red Cat said:


> How do I do strike-through in a post?



[S]Like this[/S]

Outcome: Like this


----------



## Red Cat

skeletique said:


> [S]Like this[/S]
> 
> Outcome: Like this



Thank you.  Telling me how to do that was a really bad idea since I'm going to abuse it now.


----------



## Rasha

oh nevermind X3


----------



## classically.trained

Can you use sell things for tbt bells on the retail forum?


----------



## Flop

acaddict1 said:


> Can you use sell things for tbt bells on the retail forum?


No, any TBT bell transactions need to take place in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flop said:


> No, any TBT bell transactions need to take place in the TBT Marketplace.



That actually changed last direct. All ACNL items must be traded in the Re-Tail or Villager Trading Plaza. The TBT Marketplace became for site exclusive trades only.


----------



## Flop

Apple2012 said:


> That actually changed last direct. All ACNL items must be traded in the Re-Tail or Villager Trading Plaza. The TBT Marketplace became for site exclusive trades only.


GAH, I forgot about that.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## You got mail!

Do mailboxes stack?


----------



## Jake

You got mail! said:


> Do mailboxes stack?



No they dont


----------



## Red Cat

Is there an easy way to put a table from an Excel spreadsheet in a post here?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Red Cat said:


> Is there an easy way to put a table from an Excel spreadsheet in a post here?



Do you need to be able to edit it? If not, you could just screenshot it.
If so, the only thing I can think of would be to transfer the data into a table, but that would be time-consuming I'd imagine.


----------



## Mentagon

Admins: I think it would be really cool to replace (or add to) the gyroid smilies with emotion as smilies from Dr. Shrunk. It would be so cute and look so good. I found a sprite sheet somewhere, and I'll try to find it if y'all are interested.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Why is it that on some polls you can see who voted for which option but on some others you cant ? And why cant you see who voted after you have voted?


----------



## Azza

Idfldnsndt said:


> Why is it that on some polls you can see who voted for which option but on some others you cant ? And why cant you see who voted after you have voted?



The creator of the poll has the option to make what you voted for public or private. It's set on private as default, so I'd say thats why most polls are like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, why can't staff delete old accounts? Especially for people who want to have a username change (not me) but the name they want has been taken for over five years. I don't really see the purpose of keeping old accounts like that. It should be that if you aren't active for five years, your data is still there but if someone wants to use your name, you'll just have to get a new one. That migt seem unfair if they decide to come back after five years or so, but I just find that it's such a waste.


----------



## Pokemanz

Azza said:


> Also, why can't staff delete old accounts? Especially for people who want to have a username change (not me) but the name they want has been taken for over five years. I don't really see the purpose of keeping old accounts like that. It should be that if you aren't active for five years, your data is still there but if someone wants to use your name, you'll just have to get a new one. That migt seem unfair if they decide to come back after five years or so, but I just find that it's such a waste.



^Me right here. I want to change my name but the person who has the name I want has been inactive for like 2-3 years. Clearly if you haven't been active since 2012 you're not coming back and if you do I doubt you'll remember anything you had or whatever. And you can't get mad about having stuff changed because if you left you probably "quit TBT" and vowed never to come back, yet here you are. It's no different than taking away something from someone who is never going to use it.

I just wanna change my name to Nat okay?! ;A;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Pokemanz said:


> ^Me right here. I want to change my name but the person who has the name I want has been inactive for like 2-3 years. Clearly if you haven't been active since 2012 you're not coming back and if you do I doubt you'll remember anything you had or whatever. And you can't get mad about having stuff changed because if you left you probably "quit TBT" and vowed never to come back, yet here you are. It's no different than taking away something from someone who is never going to use it.
> 
> I just wanna change my name to Nat okay?! ;A;


Funny you say that, if you look in the Introduction Board, someone just got back on their account after 3 whole years and they're beginning to post. It's not really fair to the person that wanted their name and comes back to find someone else has it just because they were inactive. But the admins have said if you really want a name and the user that has it has been inactive for a really long time, they might be able to help you out with it.


----------



## Pokemanz

ShinyYoshi said:


> Funny you say that, if you look in the Introduction Board, someone just got back on their account after 3 whole years and they're beginning to post. It's not really fair to the person that wanted their name and comes back to find someone else has it just because they were inactive. But the admins have said if you really want a name and the user that has it has been inactive for a really long time, they might be able to help you out with it.



True, but usually those that have been inactive for a really long time will just make a new account so they can "start fresh" since so much has changed since they were last on, (At least that's how I've seen most returning members act) And while it may not be fair to the returning member, it's also not fair to the active member who would get a lot more use out of the name than the other user. Especially if the returning member is just visiting for a week and then going inactive for another 3 years.
I sure hope the admins are working on a thing for this because it would be really nice to have.


----------



## Erinnicole

what are collectibles, what do they do, and_ why are people spending so. much. money. on them?_

sorry if this has already been answered.  It just baffles me.


----------



## Trundle

Erinnicole said:


> what are collectibles, what do they do, and_ why are people spending so. much. money. on them?_
> 
> sorry if this has already been answered.  It just baffles me.



They really aren't worth anything and don't do anything. Some people just collect them because they're rare. Some people collect them because they are completionists. Some people definitely go overboard with it in my opinion.


----------



## Jacob

so im sure this has been asked... but how do i make a poll? ( if u have a link to a guide that could help too )


----------



## SneakySamurott

Hello!I'm very new here and still have a lot of questions, but one kind of covers all of them; does using mobile restrict me very much? Is all I can do on mobile just post on threads, or can I customise my profile? I have to go now though, as my phone battery is dead and I need to sleep anyway   See ya!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Jacob_lawall said:


> so im sure this has been asked... but how do i make a poll? ( if u have a link to a guide that could help too )



Go to post a thread as you normally do, but tick the box under 'Post a Poll' and enter the number of options you want to have in your poll. When you click 'Submit New Thread', the next page will prompt you to enter your poll options, whether the poll is public or not & the date the poll closes (if there is one).



SneakySamurott said:


> Hello!I'm very new here and still have a lot of questions, but one kind of covers all of them; does using mobile restrict me very much? Is all I can do on mobile just post on threads, or can I customise my profile? I have to go now though, as my phone battery is dead and I need to sleep anyway   See ya!



Mobile vBulletin is somewhat restricting. I usually just use the full site on mobile (click 'Full Site' at the bottom of the page).


----------



## SneakySamurott

LaBelleFleur said:


> Go to post a thread as you normally do, but tick the box under 'Post a Poll' and enter the number of options you want to have in your poll. When you click 'Submit New Thread', the next page will prompt you to enter your poll options, whether the poll is public or not & the date the poll closes (if there is one).
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile vBulletin is somewhat restricting. I usually just use the full site on mobile (click 'Full Site' at the bottom of the page).



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another question; How do I change the timezones posts appear in? I am GMT so it should be 12:10 right now but on posts it says it's half past six! :3


----------



## Murray

SneakySamurott said:


> Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another question; How do I change the timezones posts appear in? I am GMT so it should be 12:10 right now but on posts it says it's half past six! :3



Go settings > general settings, scroll down and there should be a timezone option


----------



## Rasha

Quick question please 
do TBT members who are in "Invisible mode" appear as "guests" on the tread information bar?


----------



## SharJoY

I am in invisible mode and it currently says 1 member and 1 guest.  So am I the member and a non-registered is the guest?  I only see my name at the bottom.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guests are people(usually bots) that are viewing the thread without an account. If you've got invisible set it still counts as an active member viewing the thread.

So if you're in a thread and all you see is your name but also see (2 members and 1 guest) that means you, an invisible member, and a non-member are viewing the thread.


----------



## SharJoY

Ahhh, thank you for the info.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Alright, I gotta question. 

If I do the Advanced Search and search for a username and nothing shows up, does that mean that username is available? Or does someone possibly have that username and just never created a thread or whatever?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShinyYoshi said:


> Alright, I gotta question.
> 
> If I do the Advanced Search and search for a username and nothing shows up, does that mean that username is available? Or does someone possibly have that username and just never created a thread or whatever?



You should check in all ten boxes when using advanced search just to make sure that you're getting results. That's probably what you were missing.

And yes, when using username search, if the user changed his/her name, then the username is no longer available.

Let's say if I changed my name to ChocolateCakeFan, and you want to username search Apple2012. It won't work under username search anymore, as you would have to rely on ChocolateCakeFan to search what I said.

But yeah, I'm not changing my name so I can avoid confusion.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Apple2012 said:


> You should check in all ten boxes when using advanced search just to make sure that you're getting results. That's probably what you were missing.
> 
> And yes, when using username search, if the user changed his/her name, then the username is no longer available.
> 
> Let's say if I changed my name to ChocolateCakeFan, and you want to username search Apple2012. It won't work under username search anymore, as you would have to rely on ChocolateCakeFan to search what I said.
> 
> But yeah, I'm not changing my name so I can avoid confusion.



Alright, I see what you mean. Apparently the name I have in mind is available.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When is The Gamer's Lounge getting the tag system you promised us last year Jer? Also when will someone ban Nintendo threads from it?


----------



## Forek

Tom said:


> When is The Gamer's Lounge getting the tag system you promised us last year Jer? Also when will someone ban Nintendo threads from it?



Late 2016


-Jer

 making jer quotes from the top of my head hahahaHAAah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Super important question, is the darker circle on the banner tree a dark leaf, or a hole in the tree? Also who lives in the hole if there is a hole? Is it a turt, I hope it's a turt.

I made a topic about it.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307134-Is-it-a-hole-or-a-leaf&highlight=


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> When is The Gamer's Lounge getting the tag system you promised us last year Jer? Also when will someone ban Nintendo threads from it?



idk im still waiting for the tbt memories video he promised back in 2010

http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/topic/7446292/1/


----------



## device

when are the new mods going to be announced


----------



## Jacob

how many people are going to become moderators?


----------



## device

Jacob_lawall said:


> how many people are going to become moderators?



im sure there isn't an amount decided on it's just whoever they think has the qualities to become a mod (it could be 2 ppl or it could be 4 ppl)


----------



## Rasha

fwts said:


> when are the new mods going to be announced



I came here to ask the same question. I am honestly very excited though I have a feeling I know who's getting it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> how many people are going to become moderators?



Since 2 mods retired I would say 2 people will replace them. But having more mods helping each other out is always a good think i guess


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> I came here to ask the same question. I am honestly very excited though I have a feeling I know who's getting it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2 mods retired I would say 2 people will replace them. But having more mods helping each other out is always a good think i guess



A couple weeks, or 1-2 weeks since jubs closed the thread for the announcement last week.


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> A couple weeks, or 1-2 weeks since jubs closed the thread for the announcement last week.



They've been quiet about it these days. Guess they are in the *must. focus* mode right now ^^


----------



## JellyDitto

Why does tbt look like this? http://prntscr.com/7ukcz4


----------



## device

JellyDitto said:


> Why does tbt look like this? http://prntscr.com/7ukcz4



which device are you using


----------



## Rasha

JellyDitto said:


> Why does tbt look like this? http://prntscr.com/7ukcz4



*rarity's voice* Omg blame it on mr freeman what have you done?!!!


----------



## Jake

JellyDitto said:


> Why does tbt look like this? http://prntscr.com/7ukcz4



That usually happens to me when I've got a bad connection and tbt can't load properly, so just refresh, and if that doesn't work, clear your cache incase it's not a connection problem.


----------



## Rasha

Why aren't members allowed to lock their own threads in Brewster's cafe? Allowing this option could really save us some trouble and make us feel less handicapped


----------



## device

R-Cookies said:


> Why aren't members allowed to lock their own threads in Brewster's cafe? Allowing this option could really save us some trouble and make us feel less handicapped



it's bc ppl in the brewster's cafe are handicapped


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> Why aren't members allowed to lock their own threads in Brewster's cafe? Allowing this option could really save us some trouble and make us feel less handicapped



There is a report feature. You can use that to report to lock your thread, but only if it's your thread. Same with renaming. But you can request move of any thread, regardless of who made the thread.


----------



## crystalmilktea

The most recent posts in this thread aren't showing up? (The username that appears in the preview as the last post isn't the last post when actually looking in the thread)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

crystalmilktea said:


> The most recent posts in this thread aren't showing up? (The username that appears in the preview as the last post isn't the last post when actually looking in the thread)



It's a glitch. When another post is made, it will show up.


----------



## crystalmilktea

Apple2012 said:


> It's a glitch. When another post is made, it will show up.



OOH Thank you


----------



## Red Cat

I have a question about TBT transactions. If I have a full inbox and someone attempts to send me TBT, are they able to do it? If they can, will I receive the receipt notification of it even if my inbox is full?


----------



## Forek

I think it would still send the bells but not give you a receipt? Idk


----------



## kassie

Forek said:


> I think it would still send the bells but not give you a receipt? Idk



That's correct.


----------



## KainAronoele

How come when you like a post, that member's bells turn to zero? O _o
I know it doesn't make them have 0 bells, but I find it weird that when you click the thumbs up their bells go from like 893 to 0 (until you refresh the page, then it's normal again)

I've had this question for awhile, but felt I needed to ask it somewhere lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

KainAronoele said:


> How come when you like a post, that member's bells turn to zero? O _o
> I know it doesn't make them have 0 bells, but I find it weird that when you click the thumbs up their bells go from like 893 to 0 (until you refresh the page, then it's normal again)
> 
> I've had this question for awhile, but felt I needed to ask it somewhere lol.



I'm not sure why, but to me, that sounds like an inconsequential bug.


----------



## KainAronoele

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not sure why, but to me, that sounds like an inconsequential bug.



I thought so, mostly why I never really thought to ask it. Ran across this thread so thought I'd ask anyway lol


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~

hi how to i post i want to sell walt or put him up 4 trade? how do i post


----------



## eggs

~Mayor Bella~ said:


> hi how to i post i want to sell walt or put him up 4 trade? how do i post



you go to the villager trading plaza, add a new thread, specify that you are [selling] and [trading], and post! someone may or may not reply back to you soon.


----------



## radical6

i have a situation if one of the mods could help me handle this in private? im currently being stalked everywhere online (yes, i mean everywhere. my tumblr. my instagram. my skype. anything i use) and they always stalk my profiles and read through my posts on my blog daily, and i have tried blocking their ip and they just use proxies to get around it. i have a list of their ips they've used to stalk me and im wondering if a mod could just confirm to me if they've been to this forum, unless that is a breach of privacy? i know this might seem hypocritical of me considering i was annoyed about the certain mod ip thing a couple months ago, but im quite paranoid theyre stalking me on this forum too and id just like to know if they are or not so i can be at peace. if you cant do this, thats fine though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

this has been going on for months so..yeah im just really tired of it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

justice said:


> i have a situation if one of the mods could help me handle this in private? im currently being stalked everywhere online (yes, i mean everywhere. my tumblr. my instagram. my skype. anything i use) and they always stalk my profiles and read through my posts on my blog daily, and i have tried blocking their ip and they just use proxies to get around it. i have a list of their ips they've used to stalk me and im wondering if a mod could just confirm to me if they've been to this forum, unless that is a breach of privacy? i know this might seem hypocritical of me considering i was annoyed about the certain mod ip thing a couple months ago, but im quite paranoid theyre stalking me on this forum too and id just like to know if they are or not so i can be at peace. if you cant do this, thats fine though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this has been going on for months so..yeah im just really tired of it



Some internet service providers don't have IPs locked down on one house, so people with these IPs change daily. Or they could be browsing through their phones, where they constantly change IPs. Not all people have permanent IPs.


----------



## radical6

Apple2012 said:


> Some internet service providers don't have IPs locked down on one house, so people with these IPs change daily. Or they could be browsing through their phones, where they constantly change IPs. Not all people have permanent IPs.



Nah, she's used a couple IPs from Germany and Russia. The only one I know which is changing is when shes on her phone, but most the time shes viewing my stuff from like a random country


----------



## Alolan_Apples

justice said:


> Nah, she's used a couple IPs from Germany and Russia. The only one I know which is changing is when shes on her phone, but most the time shes viewing my stuff from like a random country



I don't know what to do, but if she comments, then delete her comments. If she's messaging you, ignore her.


----------



## Hipsterdavid

Hey, i'm having a glitch with my notification bar, it always shows I have a new visitor message even after I check my profile. Do you have any ideas to fix it?


----------



## device

Hipsterdavid said:


> Hey, i'm having a glitch with my notification bar, it always shows I have a new visitor message even after I check my profile. Do you have any ideas to fix it?



you could try clearing your cookies or logging out and back in again


----------



## Hipsterdavid

fwts said:


> you could try clearing your cookies or logging out and back in again



Just tried it, it's still showing I have a visitor message. I also tried turning visitor messages on & off yesterday and once they turned back on so did the notification.


----------



## Oblivia

Hipsterdavid said:


> Just tried it, it's still showing I have a visitor message. I also tried turning visitor messages on & off yesterday and once they turned back on so did the notification.



Deleting your most recent visitor message should fix the problem.


----------



## Hipsterdavid

Oblivia said:


> Deleting your most recent visitor message should fix the problem.



Yep that worked, thanks to both of you


----------



## Jacob

not even gonna ask bout the embers.


----------



## Locket

Jacob_lawall said:


> not even gonna ask bout the embers.



I came here to find out what theses are. 

OK, I googled it

This is what showed up (sorry if it's tiny)


----------



## Vikaela

Hi,
I was just wondering if people still get TBT on their birthday.
I got some last year, but not this year.
Thanks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vikaela said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering if people still get forum Bells on their birthday.
> I got some last year, but not this year.
> Thanks



Birthday bells are a glitchy system. Some people don't even get bells on their birthday.


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> Birthday bells are a glitchy system. Some people don't even get bells on their birthday.



oh we were supposed to get bells? lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob_lawall said:


> oh we were supposed to get bells? lmao



Yes, we do get bells on our birthday, but it doesn't always give bells for peoples' birthdays.


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> Yes, we do get bells on our birthday, but it doesn't always give bells for peoples' birthdays.



aw i didnt get any 
oh well haha


----------



## Justin

Yeah, birthday bells have been a bit buggy for some people, I believe Jeremy's been looking into it. Quite often they simply aren't noticed though. For example, you did receive 115 Birthday Bells on July 7th, Jacob_lawall.

You can check if you've received any by clicking this link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?currencyid=1&actionid=birthday


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There's another glitch that's bothersome. In some threads, new posts start disappearing, like the next page is invisible. Is that a vBulletin glitch or is it for this site? Recently, I made a post on the unpopular opinion thread, and it did not show up, even when it's Reply #662, or Reply #2 on page 67, which is absent.


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> Yeah, birthday bells have been a bit buggy for some people, I believe Jeremy's been looking into it. Quite often they simply aren't noticed though. For example, you did receive 115 Birthday Bells on July 7th, Jacob_lawall.
> 
> You can check if you've received any by clicking this link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?currencyid=1&actionid=birthday



o wow i didnt notice xD
thnks tbt


----------



## Vikaela

Apple2012 said:


> Birthday bells are a glitchy system. Some people don't even get bells on their birthday.



I didn't


----------



## Flop

If a user is banned, does it show it as a "recent activity" if they have logged in at all?  I noticed a user that has been banned for some time now still has a "Recent Activity" display.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flop said:


> If a user is banned, does it show it as a "recent activity" if they have logged in at all?  I noticed a user that has been banned for some time now still has a "Recent Activity" display.



Sounds pretty interesting, but I was banned from another site before. Just because someone was banned doesn't mean they can't log in. They just don't have posting privileges, blogging privileges, or PMing privileges during the ban.

On TV.com, when you're banned, you can't even update your profile.


----------



## WonderK

Flop said:


> If a user is banned, does it show it as a "recent activity" if they have logged in at all?  I noticed a user that has been banned for some time now still has a "Recent Activity" display.



When they visit the site it'll log their activity time from what I can ascertain. They just can't do anything at all while they are under a ban.


----------



## Rasha

how do we edit an already created poll if possible?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

R-Cookies said:


> how do we edit an already created poll if possible?



IIRC the option should appear somewhere towards the bottom of the post when you're editing that I think. It's been so long since I made a poll so I really don't remember.


----------



## Akimari

Signature question: What's the maximum height that my signature can be at if I'm planning to add a spoiler button below it? From what I read, the spoiler button takes up 50 pixels so that should mean your maximum height for an image signature is 200 pixels, but I've been warned about my signature before (I accidentally forgot to factor in the spoiler height + the image was over the limit by 1 pixel, whoops) so I just want to be extra sure that I don't end up messing up again. Thanks!


----------



## Forek

Akimari said:


> Signature question: What's the maximum height that my signature can be at if I'm planning to add a spoiler button below it? From what I read, the spoiler button takes up 50 pixels so that should mean your maximum height for an image signature is 200 pixels, but I've been warned about my signature before (I accidentally forgot to factor in the spoiler height + the image was over the limit by 1 pixel, whoops) so I just want to be extra sure that I don't end up messing up again. Thanks!



Spoiler shouldn't be THAT big. Your sig should be fine right now, just contact a mod or admin just to make sure.


----------



## Akimari

Forek said:


> Spoiler shouldn't be THAT big. Your sig should be fine right now, just contact a mod or admin just to make sure.



I did some tests with screencaps, and if you factor in the space between an image and the top of the spoiler button, the height is around 40 pixels. If you include the space that comes after the spoiler, you get around 65 pixels. If you select JUST the spoiler, you get about 25 pixels. If you select JUST the blank space that's above and below the spoiler, you get between 18 - 21 pixels.

What does all this mean? I honestly don't know and I'm pretty confused by what the FAQ says and what I'm getting when I measure these out. Hopefully a mod will clear this up, but until then I'm just gonna stay safe with my new signature and wait for a confirmation before adding a spoiler button.


----------



## derezzed

The rules state that "posts which 'bump' an inactive thread from an extended period of time ago, unless the topic is still relevant" are prohibited. What's the amount of time that needs to pass from the last post date before a thread is dead and can no longer be posted in? On a few other forums I've been on, they've enforced a limit of no thread reviving after 1 month/3 months, but this isn't made clear in the rules here. Well, it's either that or I managed to miss it somehow.


----------



## WonderK

derezzed said:


> The rules state that "posts which 'bump' an inactive thread from an extended period of time ago, unless the topic is still relevant" are prohibited. What's the amount of time that needs to pass from the last post date before a thread is dead and can no longer be posted in? On a few other forums I've been on, they've enforced a limit of no thread reviving after 1 month/3 months, but this isn't made clear in the rules here. Well, it's either that or I managed to miss it somehow.



About a month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

WonderK said:


> About a month.



If they were more relevant or helpful, that would be acceptable. Take for instance, let's say that the new What's bothering you thread stopped getting replies for three months. It would still be relevant since that's an official thread for discussing frustrations. Same for generally popular threads. But for smaller discussuons like "what's your favorite bender from Avatar" or "do you think Disney is going downhill" or anything like that, I believe they would be irrelevant once they die down.

I need more clarification on what's considered relevant or irrelevant.


----------



## Azza

Any idea on when the new mods will be announced and the second Apple restock? Sorry if this seems kinda naggy


----------



## Jas0n

Azza said:


> Any idea on when the new mods will be announced and the second Apple restock? Sorry if this seems kinda naggy



Soon. Within August.

Apple restock will happen when the sun sets in the east and rises in the west.


----------



## Azza

What do you do with eggs? From the Easter thing. I was looking at something before in the shop and I noticed that is said I had two eggs. Do they do anything or...? Are they meant to show up somewhere? Or purely just for novelty?


----------



## Jake

Azza said:


> What do you do with eggs? From the Easter thing. I was looking at something before in the shop and I noticed that is said I had two eggs. Do they do anything or...? Are they meant to show up somewhere? Or purely just for novelty?



they were the currency for the easter event, so are useless now.
the reason you have 2 eggs is probably because you had 2 eggs left over form this years easter event, and the staff haven't reset them yet.


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> they were the currency for the easter event, so are useless now.
> the reason you have 2 eggs is probably because you had 2 eggs left over form this years easter event, and the staff haven't reset them yet.



probably i still have one egg currency left


----------



## device

ye

ive got 9 eggs from the easter event (or at least that's the amount that shows in the shop)


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Is there a way not to make your posts merge besides waiting for awhile until it posts without merging


----------



## device

ToxiFoxy said:


> Is there a way not to make your posts merge besides waiting for awhile until it posts without merging



you could click edit and then remove it manually


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ToxiFoxy said:


> Is there a way not to make your posts merge besides waiting for awhile until it posts without merging



Your post won't merge when someone posts after you, no matter how short you waited.


----------



## TwilightDragon

How do you earn bells?? I need them to post my entries for the contest... and being a noob, I could use any other help (like how do I navigate my way through this site)


----------



## device

TwilightDragon said:


> How do you earn bells?? I need them to post my entries for the contest... and being a noob, I could use any other help (like how do I navigate my way through this site)



just look around the bell tree hq and u will find helpful threads

as for the bells situation just post (although there are some boards that won't give u tbt when posting)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

TwilightDragon said:


> How do you earn bells?? I need them to post my entries for the contest... and being a noob, I could use any other help (like how do I navigate my way through this site)


Posting is the easiest way. You could also win contests, do trades, sell art, sell collectibles, sell pretty much anything for TBT. It's basically like currency. You need to find something people want in exchange.


----------



## Pokemanz

TwilightDragon said:


> How do you earn bells?? I need them to post my entries for the contest... and being a noob, I could use any other help (like how do I navigate my way through this site)



If you're planning on uploading the images using the forum's uploader, you'd be way better off using an image hosting site like Imgur!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

If I were to offer TBT for people to make custom QR codes for me, would that go in the Able Sisters section or the TBT Museum Shop? I feel like I would get more people in the Museum Shop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DarkDesertFox said:


> If I were to offer TBT for people to make custom QR codes for me, would that go in the Able Sisters section or the TBT Museum Shop? I feel like I would get more people in the Museum Shop.



That would be in the Able Sisters threads since that's an in-game pattern design transaction and not art made outside ACNL.


----------



## Jas0n

DarkDesertFox said:


> If I were to offer TBT for people to make custom QR codes for me, would that go in the Able Sisters section or the TBT Museum Shop? I feel like I would get more people in the Museum Shop.



We have an official pattern requests thread here but it's one of those threads that I imagine nowadays doesn't get a ton of attention.

I personally would be fine with you making a thread about it in the TBT Marketplace. The Museum Shop is more for real art than animal crossing patterns.


----------



## AmarilloVerde

Ignore this! So sorry! The problem was resolved.


----------



## The Blood Countess

Is there a way to change your username on here? Thank you for your time.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dracula's Lover said:


> Is there a way to change your username on here? Thank you for your time.


Yep! You can buy a username change in the Shop for TBT.


----------



## Grace12

How do you put spoilers in your posts and how do you change the name?


----------



## Oblivia

Grace12 said:


> How do you put spoilers in your posts and how do you change the name?



[spoiler=Name of spoiler]Hi![/spoiler]

Becomes this:



Spoiler: Name of spoiler



Hi!



Hope this helps!


----------



## Greninja

im having trouble uploading an image from imgur can anyone help?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Greninja said:


> im having trouble uploading an image from imgur can anyone help?


Can you be a bit more specific? You're having trouble getting the image from imgur to TBT, or onto imgur in the first place?


----------



## Greninja

LaBelleFleur said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? You're having trouble getting the image from imgur to TBT, or onto imgur in the first place?



oh sorry yeah i cant upload it to tbt im trying to change my profile pic but it keeps saying invalid file


----------



## JeffreyAC

On your profile, in the "Recent Visitors" what does a "+" next to an username means?


----------



## PaperBag

JeffreyAC said:


> On your profile, in the "Recent Visitors" what does a "+" next to an username means?



I think it means you are friends with them on this site.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So like, Do they never restock the shop on this site? I want to get a signature -_-


----------



## Murray

PaperBag said:


> I think it means you are friends with them on this site.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> So like, Do they never restock the shop on this site? I want to get a signature -_-



sigs are free, click 'settings' then 'edit signature'

tbt isn't that much of a dictatorship


----------



## PaperBag

Murray said:


> sigs are free, click 'settings' then 'edit signature'
> 
> tbt isn't that much of a dictatorship



I meant the adding of a picture or a gif to the sig. The shop says I have to buy it.


----------



## Murray

PaperBag said:


> I meant the adding of a picture or a gif to the sig. The shop says I have to buy it.



yep that's still free, and you can probably answer some of your further questions yourself here


----------



## PaperBag

Murray said:


> yep that's still free, and you can probably answer some of your further questions yourself here



Okay, it's working now, thanks for the help. I should have just experimented more -_- Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Signs are just size restricted is all. It's avatars that require a ourchase for animation, and the animation won't work if you don't resize the gif itself.

By the way, neat username!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Greninja said:


> oh sorry yeah i cant upload it to tbt im trying to change my profile pic but it keeps saying invalid file



Make sure you're using the direct link (second from the top in the list on the right).
Also, sometimes I find that if I edit a picture through imgur, it makes the direct link kind of wonky - if you did that, try saving & re-uploading the edited photo.
Finally, make sure the image isn't too large - restrictions are below (unless you have the avatar width extension).





> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 253.9 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## PrincessSara

Is there a reason the forums are loading so slowly the past couple days? no other sites are taking more than a split second to load, TBT takes 4-7....really annoying when you need to refresh threads then move onto other things... :S


----------



## Oblivia

PrincessSara said:


> Is there a reason the forums are loading so slowly the past couple days? no other sites are taking more than a split second to load, TBT takes 4-7....really annoying when you need to refresh threads then move onto other things... :S



It's probably because of the ridiculous amount of bot activity.


----------



## PrincessSara

Oblivia said:


> It's probably because of the ridiculous amount of bot activity.



ugh. burn them with fire. please.


----------



## WonderK

Yeah, there are *1,790 guests *viewing the site at the moment. It's quite the abnormal number indeed. I can only assume it's bots that are causing massive traffic on the site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One thing I don't get is why are we getting so many bots or guests at once. Is there anything special going on? I hate it that small sites like these are more likely to get picked on than large sites.


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> One thing I don't get is why are we getting so many bots or guests at once. Is there anything special going on? I hate it that small sites like these are more likely to get picked on than large sites.



I guess bots are just tested on smaller websites D:


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Does anybody know why the bots have been coming here? This has already happened a few times and it's getting pretty annoying.


----------



## jiny

Yeah the bots are not very helping due to the fact I already have slow internet as it is...


----------



## Jacob

Why is the avatar Height extension perminatly disabled?

I kinda want a bigger avatar


----------



## Acnl_starfall

How can you blog on bell tree forums I would like to blog but I don't know where is the button to blog. I'm also a junior member does that have anything to do with it please tell I would really like to know


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Acnl_starfall said:


> How can you blog on bell tree forums I would like to blog but I don't know where is the button to blog. I'm also a junior member does that have anything to do with it please tell I would really like to know



To start making blogs, you'll need to make at least 8 posts on the forum.


----------



## WonderK

Jacob_lawall said:


> Why is the avatar Height extension perminatly disabled?
> 
> I kinda want a bigger avatar



You can purchase a width extention. Height extentions are reserved for staff members and a select few default avatars.


----------



## kikotoot

I was wondering if for collectibles, when you buy them do they go to an inventory and you select which you display or do they just appear when purchased and get bumped back (in which case the 11th one is gone forever (which would be very sad)). Thank you for the help! I'm about to purchase a mote of flame but don't want it to disappear because they look so nice 

Follow up:
this question has been answered so no need to worry


----------



## davroslek

Where can I ask for someone to make an avatar for me? I found a screenshot of Nurse Marshal that I want cropped into an avatar.


----------



## Jake

davroslek said:


> Where can I ask for someone to make an avatar for me? I found a screenshot of Nurse Marshal that I want cropped into an avatar.



you can probably find someone willing in the museum shop board in the TBT marketplace


----------



## Shimmer

This is a weird question but are you allowed to take the images of certain collectables and combine them into a signature?


----------



## Pokemanz

Shimmer said:


> This is a weird question but are you allowed to take the images of certain collectables and combine them into a signature?



I don't see why not, it's got nothing against the rules or anything.


----------



## Oblivia

Go for it.


----------



## Wolfgirl786

My sisters account got banned because it was suspected as an alt account but it's my sis account


----------



## Jas0n

Wolfgirl786 said:


> My sisters account got banned because it was suspected as an alt account but it's my sis account



What was the name of your sister's account?


----------



## asiiva

Am I allowed to make a picture of myself my avatar?


----------



## Jake

asiiva said:


> Am I allowed to make a picture of myself my avatar?



as long as you're over 13 i dont see why not


----------



## asiiva

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfgirl786

Jas0n said:


> What was the name of your sister's account?



I think it was babydeathbat


----------



## Yuppu

If I were to make a contest with a TBT prize for room designing where would I post it and what should I use as a prefix?


----------



## Murray

Yuppu said:


> If I were to make a contest with a TBT prize for room designing where would I post it and what should I use as a prefix?



You would post it in the New Leaf board, here, obviously with no prefix.


----------



## radical6

Whats with threads saying theyve been approved by mods is this a new requirement now to make a thread in brewsters or something


----------



## Sailor Saturn

I'm not able to post in any threads at all. Is there some period of time I have to go without posting when making a new account?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

justice said:


> Whats with threads saying theyve been approved by mods is this a new requirement now to make a thread in brewsters or something



Wait, are they moderating thread creation now?

If not, they probably asked the mods if they could post it before they did it.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Wait, are they moderating thread creation now?
> 
> If not, they probably asked the mods if they could post it before they did it.



Yeah most likely.. I don't think they go by Official (fan thread) thread like Gaia and those sites.


----------



## Zandy

justice said:


> Whats with threads saying theyve been approved by mods is this a new requirement now to make a thread in brewsters or something



I want to clarify since I made a thread in the Brewster's forum like that.  There are two reasons why I wanted to get approval from a moderator before I created the homework help thread.

First of all, the content of the homework help thread doesn't really fit any of the other forums on the site, and secondly, Brewster's Cafe is rather lax in comparison when it comes to rules.  The thread that I created needs certain rules in order for it to be effective though - that's why I wanted to talk to a moderator and get their approval/opinion on the construction of the thread ^^.

I can't really say what the reasoning is for other threads though.


----------



## Oblivia

justice said:


> Whats with threads saying theyve been approved by mods is this a new requirement now to make a thread in brewsters or something



No, nothing like that!  As Zandy said, certain members PM us prior to creating a new thread and state that it was approved as a sort of disclaimer.  Requiring official approval in order to create a new thread is a level of strict that'd be a little scary.


----------



## Caius

Oblivia said:


> No, nothing like that!  As Zandy said, certain members PM us prior to creating a new thread and state that it was approved as a sort of disclaimer.  Requiring official approval in order to create a new thread is a level of strict that'd be a little scary.



Huh that's actually a pretty nifty idea. We've always gotten the "can I make...?" PM's but the official "stamp" of approval is a good addition. I dig it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> No, nothing like that!  As Zandy said, certain members PM us prior to creating a new thread and state that it was approved as a sort of disclaimer.  Requiring official approval in order to create a new thread is a level of strict that'd be a little scary.



That reminds me of the Cartoon Network forums. Only a moderator could create threads on those forums, and your messages have to be approved by moderator before you can have it posted. It's a submit to approval, then they can accept or reject. I'm glad TBT's not like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's another question. I asked this a few days ago, and it never got answered. Back during the hammer raffle, Justin said that before the raffle, he checks for potential suspicious activity. What does he mean by that?


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> Here's another question. I asked this a few days ago, and it never got answered. Back during the hammer raffle, Justin said that before the raffle, he checks for potential suspicious activity. What does he mean by that?



People creating multiple accounts to buy tickets, then send the Hammer to their main account - or something along those lines rather.


----------



## Forek

Did the hammer raffle end?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob_lawall said:


> People creating multiple accounts to buy tickets, then send the Hammer to their main account - or something along those lines rather.



I was thinking that the staff doesn't want us scalping collectibles. I mean, what if you bought the ticket for 99 Bells. You won the hammer, but you decided to re-sell it by hosting an auction or pricing it at 5,000 TBT. I think this is what Justin was saying. If yes, I can see why the rainbow feather and green pinwheel aren't giftable.

I know it sounded like I answered the question I asked, but I still want to know if this was the reason.


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> I was thinking that the staff doesn't want us scalping collectibles. I mean, what if you bought the ticket for 99 Bells. You won the hammer, but you decided to re-sell it by hosting an auction or pricing it at 5,000 TBT. I think this is what Justin was saying. If yes, I can see why the rainbow feather and green pinwheel aren't giftable.
> 
> I know it sounded like I answered the question I asked, but I still want to know if this was the reason.



It's pretty much what Jacob said.  Selling a collectible for a large profit doesn't really constitute "suspicious activity", even if you did win it in a raffle.


----------



## kassie

Forek said:


> Did the hammer raffle end?



Yes. Raffle winners were:

neester14
CrossAnimal
inkling
iamnothyper
pumpkin king
faithmads
ll_13055_ll
Daiki
sally.
ringpop


----------



## Tulippy

I've just seen someone referring to the ABD... How do I get to it? I had no idea there even was one.


----------



## Jake

Tulippy said:


> I've just seen someone referring to the ABD... How do I get to it? I had no idea there even was one.



Click the shop tab up the top and then "ABD" on the left.

The ABD doesn't really do much anymore since interest is disabled tho


----------



## JeffreyAC

Edit: Stupid question


----------



## Tulippy

EDIT: Never mind!


----------



## Rasha

not a question but..
I wish there was a dragon collectible, I would definitely pay a lot for that, and I'm not a fan of collectibles


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

When will there be a new restock for all collectibles that are out of stock?


----------



## remiaphasia

I have a storage full of perfect apples that I would like to sell on premium in someone else's town. Which sub forum is it most appropriate to post this in as a thread? Retail? Or the Train Station?


----------



## Jacob

remiaphasia said:


> I have a storage full of perfect apples that I would like to sell on premium in someone else's town. Which sub forum is it most appropriate to post this in as a thread? Retail? Or the Train Station?



I did a quick thread search for Items on Premium, and I have found similar threads in both areas. There has been more success with people searching in Retail, I believe.

If it is related to selling in game items, it belongs in the Re-tail sub-forum, so I recommend you start there.

I have also seem threads like this in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. 

If worst comes to worst, just sell them in a town that the apples are not native in. Keep searching around, and be patient 
Good Luck.


----------



## Azza

remiaphasia said:


> I have a storage full of perfect apples that I would like to sell on premium in someone else's town. Which sub forum is it most appropriate to post this in as a thread? Retail? Or the Train Station?



I think this might go in the train station, because technically your not really selling anything nor buying anything to/from anyone. I guess you could put it in retail if you were paying someone to let you into their town to sell your things. But I know there are many nice people on here that would do it for free anyways. Good luck on your search for perfect apples on premium! 

I do have a question of my own though. The chat option on the website doesn't work for me. I'm guessing that's what IRC is? Anyways, when I click it it just has a link that says geek shed or something, and then a white screen underneath. Help?


----------



## Jake

Azza said:


> I do have a question of my own though. The chat option on the website doesn't work for me. I'm guessing that's what IRC is? Anyways, when I click it it just has a link that says geek shed or something, and then a white screen underneath. Help?



If you're viewing it on a mobile device then it won't load. But if you're viewing it on a computer and it won't load it's because it's kinda broken idk. Sometimes it loads, sometimes it doesn't - it's really hit or miss.
Just use a different client and you'll be fine.


----------



## Azza

Jake. said:


> If you're viewing it on a mobile device then it won't load. But if you're viewing it on a computer and it won't load it's because it's kinda broken idk. Sometimes it loads, sometimes it doesn't - it's really hit or miss.
> Just use a different client and you'll be fine.



I was using my ipad, so I guess that's why. Thank you!


----------



## remiaphasia

Jacob_lawall said:


> I did a quick thread search for Items on Premium, and I have found similar threads in both areas. There has been more success with people searching in Retail, I believe.
> 
> If it is related to selling in game items, it belongs in the Re-tail sub-forum, so I recommend you start there.
> 
> I have also seem threads like this in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, just sell them in a town that the apples are not native in. Keep searching around, and be patient
> Good Luck.



Thanks, I will try out both.


----------



## Caius

Azza said:


> I was using my ipad, so I guess that's why. Thank you!



There's a few chat programs that work for IRC on Android/IOS. I think there's a guide somewhere in the IRC thread. If not just remember your server is: Irc.Geekshed.net and channel is #belltree.


----------



## Jittersfan75

How do I change the title to my form? I've seen people do it. But just I can't figure out how.


----------



## Oblivia

Jittersfan75 said:


> How do I change the title to my form? I've seen people do it. But just I can't figure out how.



I'm assuming you mean your thread title?  If so, click the Edit Post option at the bottom of the OP, and then click the Go Advanced button.  You can change the title from there.


----------



## Jittersfan75

Okay, and if I close a thread, can I re-open it?


----------



## Oblivia

Jittersfan75 said:


> Okay, and if I close a thread, can I re-open it?



You can, yes.


----------



## Dinosaurz

What's 9+10?


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> What's 9+10?



This thread is for questions about the site, sorry


----------



## Alienfish

Jacob_lawall said:


> This thread is for questions about the site, sorry



either 910 or 19.. the illuminati on site confirmed


----------



## mogyay

this is probably a redundant question but a really super nice person messaged me and we were having a nice chat but i stupidly deleted all my messages and for the life of me can't remember their username, is there anyway to retrieve old messages?


----------



## Jake

mogyay said:


> this is probably a redundant question but a really super nice person messaged me and we were having a nice chat but i stupidly deleted all my messages and for the life of me can't remember their username, is there anyway to retrieve old messages?



If you've set it up so that PMs are also sent to your email then you can read it from there, if not then you're unable to read it. You can just ask them to send their message again coz you deleted it.


----------



## mogyay

Jake. said:


> If you've set it up so that PMs are also sent to your email then you can read it from there, if not then you're unable to read it. You can just ask them to send their message again coz you deleted it.



dang ok thank you!!! i can't remember their username to ask them though i'm a bad person hopefully they'll mail me again


----------



## Aesthetic

so is buying a download code for a game (like acnl or smthn) with tbt bells against the rules 


just to clarify


----------



## Javocado

Aesthetic said:


> so is buying a download code for a game (like acnl or smthn) with tbt bells against the rules
> 
> 
> just to clarify



Yeah, it ain't allowed. ;-[


----------



## Caius

Javocado said:


> Yeah, it ain't allowed. ;-[



Well no, it's allowed. There's an entire marketplace for it.


----------



## Jake

Caius said:


> Well no, it's allowed. There's an entire marketplace for it.



Yes it is, they changed the rules.


----------



## Aesthetic

even tho fire festival happened is tbt fair still gonna happen


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aesthetic said:


> even tho fire festival happened is tbt fair still gonna happen



I may not know that, but it's a possibility. The Fire Festival was just as big as the Beach Party from last year, and we had a TBT Fair that year too.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I may not know that, but it's a possibility. The Fire Festival was just as big as the Beach Party from last year, and we had a TBT Fair that year too.



yeah.. even if i have my white feather it'd be nice indeed.. or at least that we have trivia nights <3


----------



## pafupafu

so i went back to edit one of my posts and it disappeared. i double checked and i dont see any rules i couldve broken, but i dont want to double post.
excuse me if this sounds like a stupid question, haha.


----------



## Blu Rose

Is it safe to assume that TBT actually has had 93,537 people register, but ~20,000 were deleted?
I noticed that in the URLs of every Profile, there's a number.  It seems to correspond with what date the person joined (Jeremy's is 1, larson's (at the moment) is the highest at 93,537, Tom's is in the high 800's, mine is 25,916, lynn105's is 17,299, and they all joined in order of their number)...
If this is secret information then just delete the post...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Blu Rose said:


> Is it safe to assume that TBT actually has had 93,537 people register, but ~20,000 were deleted?
> I noticed that in the URLs of every Profile, there's a number.  It seems to correspond with what date the person joined (Jeremy's is 1, larson's (at the moment) is the highest at 93,537, Tom's is in the high 800's, mine is 25,916, lynn105's is 17,299, and they all joined in order of their number)...
> If this is secret information then just delete the post...



I'm acutally not sure, but I believe that there are over 100,000 accounts on this site. Banned accounts don't count under the member list, so that's why you don't see 6-digit number of accounts.

Even if you organize the member list by highest posters, if anyone with 10,000 posts or more are currently banned, they won't be in the top 30 posters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When is the voting banner going away, I don't want to see it every time I login.


----------



## Murray

Tom said:


> When is the voting banner going away, I don't want to see it every time I login.



hopefully soon so it can be replaced by a link to voting for the other contests


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Murray said:


> hopefully soon so it can be replaced by a link to voting for the other contests



 Will I be able to exit out of those at least? All this orange hurts the eyes and defeats the purpose of undercover.


----------



## Rasha

Apple2012 said:


> I'm acutally not sure, but I believe that there are over 100,000 accounts on this site. Banned accounts don't count under the member list, so that's why you don't see 6-digit number of accounts.
> 
> Even *if you organize the member list by highest posters*, if anyone with 10,000 posts or more are currently banned, they won't be in the top 30 posters.



I didn't know you could do that! how do we organize the member list?


----------



## Jacob

Bahamut said:


> I didn't know you could do that! how do we organize the member list?



click "posts" on the member list to arrange it that way


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Will I be able to exit out of those at least? All this orange hurts the eyes and defeats the purpose of undercover.



There's a new one up, but this one doesn't show up on the Undercover theme.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hey Jeremy and Justin, I would like to see a new forum on TBT. We should call it "Site Suggestions", where people can share their idea for the site. Even if they don't get accepted, is that a good idea?


----------



## Trundle

Apple2012 said:


> Hey Jeremy and Justin, I would like to see a new forum on TBT. We should call it "Site Suggestions", where people can share their idea for the site. Even if they don't get accepted, is that a good idea?



It's too bad you wouldn't be able to use it... 

Since you're leaving at the end of the month...


----------



## Aesthetic

what did mango get banned for


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Trundle said:


> It's too bad you wouldn't be able to use it...
> 
> Since you're leaving at the end of the month...



I might be able to see the forum if the staff approves of the site suggestions forum, but yeah, I'm not going to be on for long. I have a hard time choosing when to leave, between the day after the direct, when the month ends, or a few days after my registration anniversary.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forget is there an option to hide threads that have a tag? Like hide all giveaway threads?


----------



## Aesthetic

will the extend avatar height extension ever be sold


----------



## Jacob

Aesthetic said:


> will the extend avatar height extension ever be sold



It actually used to be but they took it out (I think)


and when is the next Direct?


----------



## SharJoY

Apple2012 said:


> I might be able to see the forum if the staff approves of the site suggestions forum, but yeah, I'm not going to be on for long. I have a hard time choosing when to leave, between the day after the direct, when the month ends, or a few days after my registration anniversary.



Why are you leaving?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob_lawall said:


> It actually used to be but they took it out (I think)
> 
> 
> and when is the next Direct?



The staff doesn't have a fixed schedule. Directs are random and unpredictable.



Misti said:


> Why are you leaving?



A lot of my friends and active members are leaving. Seeing them leave makes me want to leave too. Of course, there are always more cool members joining, but my time is coming up.


----------



## Aesthetic

will interest be back ))):


----------



## SharJoY

Apple2012 said:


> The staff doesn't have a fixed schedule. Directs are random and unpredictable.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my friends and active members are leaving. Seeing them leave makes me want to leave too. Of course, there are always more cool members joining, but my time is coming up.



Oh, I did not realize a lot of members were leaving.....but then I have not been on much or interacted much lately.  I found your posts amusing, so I will miss having you around posting.


----------



## Alienfish

will we ever get 150 x 150 avatars or is that some default/staff/sage only?


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> I might be able to see the forum if the staff approves of the site suggestions forum, but yeah, I'm not going to be on for long. I have a hard time choosing when to leave, between the day after the direct, when the month ends, or a few days after my registration anniversary.



We don't really need a whole board for suggestions. If you have a suggestion to make feel free to make a thread here in the HQ and we'll see it. 



Apple2012 said:


> The staff doesn't have a fixed schedule. Directs are random and unpredictable.



I think you misunderstand the purpose of a Direct. It's main purpose is to communicate information to the users (e.g. changes we're making, upcoming events, etc). The nice things that come along with it like collectible restocks or free bell codes are just the extras - like dessert after the main course. We create Directs when we have information or material that needs to be announced; we don't create material just for the sake of releasing a Direct. The Directs are the result - not the starting point.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> We don't really need a whole board for suggestions. If you have a suggestion to make feel free to make a thread here in the HQ and we'll see it.



I thought it would be a good idea because that would separate the idea threads into another forum, just like how we move the art shops out of the Museum and split the types of online play into three boards. But whatever you say, that's fine.



> I think you misunderstand the purpose of a Direct. It's main purpose is to communicate information to the users (e.g. changes we're making, upcoming events, etc). The nice things that come along with it like collectible restocks or free bell codes are just the extras - like dessert after the main course. We create Directs when we have information or material that needs to be announced; we don't create material just for the sake of releasing a Direct. The Directs are the result - not the starting point.



That's why I think they are random. Since they have no fixed schedule or events, they don't come up with announcements on time. I never thought they would update the site solely for a direct. I always thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea because that would separate the idea threads into another forum, just like how we move the art shops out of the Museum and split the types of online play into three boards. But whatever you say, that's fine.



The HQ isn't cluttered like those boards were prior to their respective divisions. This doesn't need separated - there isn't any need for it. If we were overrun with suggestion threads then perhaps there would be a need but there isn't. We're not going to create boards that there isn't any requirement for that would be redundant. New boards are created as they're actually needed.




Apple2012 said:


> That's why I think they are random. Since they have no fixed schedule or events, they don't come up with announcements on time. I never thought they would update the site solely for a direct. I always thought it was the other way around.



The Direct comes after. When we actually have an announcement to make that's when we release a Direct.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Aesthetic said:


> will interest be back ))):



When the staff figures out how to code it so certain users can't cheat it or just can't use it aka never.


----------



## Alienfish

Is the Like notifications glitched? Because I had to go to my profile and view but they won't go away when I click on them because it gets white page ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eh, never mind they got away, just had to browse through a few pages on the Like list page on my profile. Weird though.


----------



## mogyay

if i'm on invisible mode stalking someone's page does my name still pop up on the 'last visited' section?


----------



## Javocado

mogyay said:


> if i'm on invisible mode stalking someone's page does my name still pop up on the 'last visited' section?



I can confirm that it does not appear on the person's Visitor List.
However, I don't know if this applies to staff if you're peepin on a staff member's page.


----------



## mogyay

Javocado said:


> I can confirm that it does not appear on the person's Visitor List.
> However, I don't know if this applies to staff if you're peepin on a staff member's page.



thanks for the answer! and ye i try keep staff stalking to a minimum because they probably feel creeped out by me otherwise


----------



## Chris

Javocado said:


> I can confirm that it does not appear on the person's Visitor List.
> However, I don't know if this applies to staff if you're peepin on a staff member's page.



Yes, we can still see who is viewing profiles regardless of visibility status. 



mogyay said:


> thanks for the answer! and ye i try keep staff stalking to a minimum because they probably feel creeped out by me otherwise



Eh, not really.


----------



## mogyay

Tina said:


> Yes, we can still see who is viewing profiles regardless of visibility status.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, not really.



haha you're too nice tina, if someone kept going on my profile over and over without having any reason to be there i'd probably be a bit weirded out alfred bath but i guess if your mods ppl are natualy curious

edit: i have no idea why i said i'd be weirded out since i literally just wanted it confirmed i could do all my creepin in private lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have another question. If I disable PMs, is that going to delete all of my messages? I don't want all of my messages deleted because of PMs being disabled.


----------



## Jacob

Apple2012 said:


> I have another question. If I disable PMs, is that going to delete all of my messages? I don't want all of my messages deleted because of PMs being disabled.



Just tested it out for you, it does not delete your PM's.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob_lawall said:


> Just tested it out for you, it does not delete your PM's.



That's good. Just like how VMs never get deleted if disabled then enabled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One more question for today. Is it okay to host giveaways that require sending VMs before a specific time? I wanted to host a giveaway where someone sends a VM to me about what they like best and worst of ACNL, and be the last poster before time to win. I don't know if that is considered spam or advertisement, or if it's okay. I want to be creative with my giveaways.


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> One more question for today. Is it okay to host giveaways that require sending VMs before a specific time? I wanted to host a giveaway where someone sends a VM to me about what they like best and worst of ACNL, and be the last poster before time to win. I don't know if that is considered spam or advertisement, or if it's okay. I want to be creative with my giveaways.



I don't see why not.


----------



## Aesthetic

reasons why a thread would be deleted instead of locked?


----------



## Javocado

Aesthetic said:


> reasons why a thread would be deleted instead of locked?



I'd have to guess the whole thread would have to be absolutely horrendous for it to be deleted.
I've never seen any threads get deleted except for them bots spamming their lovelines and printing out certificates threads.


----------



## Chris

Aesthetic said:


> reasons why a thread would be deleted instead of locked?



Usually: 


Accidental duplicate threads
Created by a spam account
Extremely inappropriate content

Note we also sometimes merge threads if there are two on a similar topic that have already received a lot of responses before we've been made aware of them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Usually:
> 
> 
> Accidental duplicate threads
> Created by a spam account
> Extremely inappropriate content
> 
> Note we also sometimes merge threads if there are two on a similar topic that have already received a lot of responses before we've been made aware of them.



On another site, I knew a forum moderator that would delete threads mainly to have fewer pages on forum in order to browse threads easier. He didn't want a large forum so he misused the delete feature. He's even deleted active threads. I'm glad you guys don't do that for that reason.


----------



## Rasha

have you considered changing or adding more emoticons to the awful gyroid ones we have?


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Sorry I'm new here. What is tbt?


----------



## Jacob

ShanniceAcnl said:


> Sorry I'm new here. What is tbt?



TBT is the virtual currency here. You can earn TBT in a multitude of ways, including posting, selling items, and winning contests. You can use TBT to redeem items for Animal Crossing or for "collectibles" in the shop tab. [Click here]


----------



## Aesthetic

how much tbt do u get per letter when writing a post


----------



## spamurai

Aesthetic said:


> how much tbt do u get per letter when writing a post



Good question. All I know is, you get more for creating threads


----------



## Klave

What order do collectibles appear under your profile? Is it the date they were originally bought or the date they were gifted to you? I got confused since my apple says 08-08-2015 somewhere but my Mote of Flame says 07-30. s:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also saw someone with a red birthstone appear after a not of flame - how did they do that? :S


----------



## Jacob

Klave said:


> What order do collectibles appear under your profile? Is it the date they were originally bought or the date they were gifted to you? I got confused since my apple says 08-08-2015 somewhere but my Mote of Flame says 07-30. s:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also saw someone with a red birthstone appear after a not of flame - how did they do that? :S



Its the date you bought them.
The older ones will go to the back


----------



## Pokemanz

Klave said:


> What order do collectibles appear under your profile? Is it the date they were originally bought or the date they were gifted to you? I got confused since my apple says 08-08-2015 somewhere but my Mote of Flame says 07-30. s:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also saw someone with a red birthstone appear after a not of flame - how did they do that? :S



Yeah it's the date they were bought from the shop. This goes for everyone, so even if you trade with/buy from someone, it will still  keep the same date.

For example, if someone were to give you a cherry collectible that they bought from the shop back in 2013, it would forever have a 2013 timestamp regardless of when you received it.


----------



## spamurai

I still don't have an Apple >.<


----------



## Klave

Thank you very much, you two!


----------



## Aesthetic

why are you only allowed to change ur username up to 5 times


----------



## jiny

How come there's no age limit on TBT?

Yes, I know it's an AC Forum, but there's an MLP forum that requires you to be 13+

wait actually i think i know why MLP forums have an age limit...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just got a negative wi-fi rating from someone I left a negative rating for (almost 2 weeks ago) and would like to contest it
how would I go about this/who should I talk to?


----------



## Oblivia

Yukari Yakumo said:


> just got a negative wi-fi rating from someone I left a negative rating for (almost 2 weeks ago) and would like to contest it
> how would I go about this/who should I talk to?



I've sent you a PM about this.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Will the September birthstone be available to purchase in the shop after September if it doesn't get fixed by the end of this month?


----------



## Bloobloop

How bad should a thread get before I should go to report it? I've come across a few but didn't take action in time because I thought it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Jas0n

Bloobloop said:


> How bad should a thread get before I should go to report it? I've come across a few but didn't take action in time because I thought it wouldn't be necessary.



If you spot any signs on what you think might be bad just report it anyway. That way we can evaluate it and keep an eye on it if we feel we need to.


----------



## SharJoY

@Jason - Love your avatar!


----------



## wenymi

Hi! I received a pm that on 9/22 I received 100 bells. However, my birthday was yesterday on 9/23. Now I'm checking my bell currency and I don't see 100 bells added. Yet it shows on my transaction log that I did receive 100 bells. But I don't see it anywhere


----------



## LaBelleFleur

wenymi said:


> Hi! I received a pm that on 9/22 I received 100 bells. However, my birthday was yesterday on 9/23. Now I'm checking my bell currency and I don't see 100 bells added. Yet it shows on my transaction log that I did receive 100 bells. But I don't see it anywhere


There's a bit of a problem with birthday bells at the moment, unfortunately, and they're not getting sent out properly.


----------



## Heyden

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Will the September birthstone be available to purchase in the shop after September if it doesn't get fixed by the end of this month?


asking this too


----------



## Jacob

wenymi said:


> Hi! I received a pm that on 9/22 I received 100 bells. However, my birthday was yesterday on 9/23. Now I'm checking my bell currency and I don't see 100 bells added. Yet it shows on my transaction log that I did receive 100 bells. But I don't see it anywhere



Now, my understanding of this matter is not huge, but the same thing happened to me. My guess is that the bells were sent out on your birthday in a different time zone and they lost in the translation because it was not your actual birthday.


----------



## Jake

ok it was fine before the game released because there were barely any threads but now that it's out can you add the AC:HHD board (and AC:aF board too) to the "No Animal Crossing" new posts filter coz there are like 53495732 threads and they're getting annoying


----------



## Bloobloop

How do you make a poll?


----------



## Chris

Bloobloop said:


> How do you make a poll?



When you go to make a new thread, scroll down to the "Additional Options" section and you'll see that "Post a Poll" is one of them. Check the box and enter how many options you'll need. After you hit submit you'll be able to enter the choices you want into the poll.


----------



## Bloobloop

Tina said:


> When you go to make a new thread, scroll down to the "Additional Options" section and you'll see that "Post a Poll" is one of them. Check the box and enter how many options you'll need. After you hit submit you'll be able to enter the choices you want into the poll.



Okay, thank you! I saw the Post a Poll, but wasn't sure what to do after that x3


----------



## wenymi

LaBelleFleur said:


> There's a bit of a problem with birthday bells at the moment, unfortunately, and they're not getting sent out properly.





Jacob_lawall said:


> Now, my understanding of this matter is not huge, but the same thing happened to me. My guess is that the bells were sent out on your birthday in a different time zone and they lost in the translation because it was not your actual birthday.



Aww, well this sucks lol. I'll just have to wait till my next birthday then. Hopefully it's solved by then lol!


----------



## jiny

How many warnings/infractions can you get before you get banned?

Just curious.


----------



## Mariah

cookiecrisps said:


> How many warnings/infractions can you get before you get banned?
> 
> Just curious.


Sometimes it's zero.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

cookiecrisps said:


> How many warnings/infractions can you get before you get banned?
> 
> Just curious.



3-5 maybe?

I got banned for my sister hacking my account >.>


----------



## Chris

cookiecrisps said:


> How many warnings/infractions can you get before you get banned?
> 
> Just curious.



It's circumstantial. We take a number of factors into account when determining whether to warn, infract, or ban a user and while warning/infraction history is a part of that it's not everything.


----------



## BetaChorale

Is anyone having problems with adding replies lately?
The sticky thread I started (official signature thread) is not going past 1750 replies. I have submitted a reply, and it does not show a 1751st reply- even though I do get a "This is a duplicate" notice if I try to post it again. Is there perhaps a new reply limit I'm unaware of?​


----------



## Murray

FerahL said:


> Is anyone having problems with adding replies lately?
> The sticky thread I started (official signature thread) is not going past 1750 replies. I have submitted a reply, and it does not show a 1751st reply- even though I do get a "This is a duplicate" notice if I try to post it again. Is there perhaps a new reply limit I'm unaware of?​



It's just a post glitch which shows up every now and then. When another person posts it should fix itself - yours should be fine now


----------



## Aesthetic

are you guys adding refund prices to collectibles from now on


----------



## Bowie

Are we gonna get a group restock? The petition reached 100 signatures (and counting).


----------



## Jacob

If we don't get a group restock, I won't be mad

Just disappointed


----------



## BetaChorale

Murray said:


> It's just a post glitch which shows up every now and then. When another person posts it should fix itself - yours should be fine now



Ah yes, it shows up now. Thank you


----------



## davroslek

Does anyone know of the best way to keep on who has good turnip prices? I have a bunch of turnips that I wanna sell ASAP.


----------



## mogyay

davroslek said:


> Does anyone know of the best way to keep on who has good turnip prices? I have a bunch of turnips that I wanna sell ASAP.



here is a the official turnip price thread, might wanna keep an eye on it closely though since it's not as active


----------



## roseflower

Hi I recieved a random friend request from a user I?ve never seen before so I don?t accept 
(I only accept if we?re really friends),
I click "Reject selected friend requests", but the notification won?t go away, please help!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

roseflower said:


> Hi I recieved a random friend request from a user I?ve never seen before so I don?t accept
> (I only accept if we?re really friends),
> I click "Reject selected friend requests", but the notification won?t go away, please help!


Make sure you're ticking the box in the top-left corner of their avatar to select it before hitting reject.


----------



## roseflower

LaBelleFleur said:


> Make sure you're ticking the box in the top-left corner of their avatar to select it before hitting reject.



Ah okay, it`s gone now, thank you


----------



## Starstar12344

How do u post art in the bottom of your comment


----------



## Murray

Starstar12344 said:


> How do u post art in the bottom of your comment



I assume you're talking about signatures.

In that case click the settings button at the top of the page and find 'edit signature' under the my profile header. From there just read through this thread for all the signature info you need!


----------



## Starstar12344

Thx





Murray said:


> I assume you're talking about signatures.
> 
> In that case click the settings button at the top of the page and find 'edit signature' under the my profile header. From there just read through this thread for all the signature info you need!


----------



## Shinylatias

Can someone tell me about the ignore list? I can't seem to find anything :/

Oh, also is there any way for someone to not see the threads you commented on?


----------



## Beccy

I'm sightly confused, there's a person I sent TBT to buy a villager in the villager trading plaza but all her forums are closed and for some reason I cant private message her or leave her a visitor message... The date I sent it was 10-03-2015 and the time was 04:45pm, I haven't heard from her since... It would be very appreciated if anyone could tell me what has happened...


----------



## Alienfish

Beccy said:


> I'm sightly confused, there's a person I sent TBT to buy a villager in the villager trading plaza but all her forums are closed and for some reason I cant private message her or leave her a visitor message... The date I sent it was 10-03-2015 and the time was 04:45pm, I haven't heard from her since... It would be very appreciated if anyone could tell me what has happened...



They are probably banned from the forum and/or they set stuff to private? I think you could message a mod with the details and they should help you.


----------



## kassie

Beccy said:


> I'm sightly confused, there's a person I sent TBT to buy a villager in the villager trading plaza but all her forums are closed and for some reason I cant private message her or leave her a visitor message... The date I sent it was 10-03-2015 and the time was 04:45pm, I haven't heard from her since... It would be very appreciated if anyone could tell me what has happened...



I'd contact a mod (in *blue*), here's a list of all staff:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Murray

azure said:


> I'd contact a mod (in *blue*), here's a list of all staff:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php



Even better if you report a post and explain it there, that way all mods that are online will be able to see it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

When will the Halloween event start? (Roughly). I wasn't here last year and wanna know.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Slammint said:


> When will the Halloween event start? (Roughly). I wasn't here last year and wanna know.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

What do the symbols on the houses/letters in the shop mean?


----------



## Javocado

Mega_Cabbage said:


> What do the symbols on the houses/letters in the shop mean?



I believe they spell out Animal Forest/Animal Crossing in Japan.


----------



## Kristen

Mega_Cabbage said:


> What do the symbols on the houses/letters in the shop mean?



Pretty sure it's the Japanese name for Animal Crossing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, someone just beat me to it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Thank you Jav and Stargate!


----------



## Pokemanz

Javocado said:


> I believe they spell out Animal Forest/Animal Crossing in Japan.



Wow, I've seen this at least a dozen times and never even paid attention.


----------



## Kanapachi

Pokemanz said:


> Wow, I've seen this at least a dozen times and never even paid attention.



it's like the first thing I noticed silly bara boy


----------



## Dinosaurz

LaBelleFleur said:


>



Why thanks, that answer saved my life lol


----------



## Lily.

So I know that RLC cannot be bought with TBT, but what about things like amiibo cards and game cartridges? Would those be able to sell for things like TBT or IGB? The rules say nothing related to RLC, so do things like those count? Sorry if it says it right in the rules and I've just glossed over it (which I probably have). Sorry for the stupid question >_<


----------



## Jake

Lily. said:


> So I know that RLC cannot be bought with TBT, but what about things like amiibo cards and game cartridges? Would those be able to sell for things like TBT or IGB? The rules say nothing related to RLC, so do things like those count? Sorry if it says it right in the rules and I've just glossed over it (which I probably have). Sorry for the stupid question >_<



You can not trade tbt or igb for anything that has a RLC value


----------



## Jacob

Have we always been able to see Wifi Ratings in the Marketplace, or is that new?


----------



## Pokemanz

Jacob_lawall said:


> Have we always been able to see Wifi Ratings in the Marketplace, or is that new?



I believe it's new. It also says "rating/trade" now.


----------



## Aesthetic

will Jake. ever be able to get his Jake username


----------



## Jacob

post glitch


----------



## JeffreyAC

This is a suggestion.

Is it possible to add a column on the shop's inventory that shows the date of the collectibles?


----------



## Burumun

This is a suggestion, not a question, but please make a sub-forum of Happy Home Designer for trading cards. 99% of the threads there aren't about actual gameplay but just trading cards. :/


----------



## Yellowbird

Just a quick questions,

1. where did people get that awesome happy home designer icon collectible?

2. since i registered 23/07/2013, i cant say there have been a restock of the Animal crossing japanese letters that i have seen.
Is there ever going to be a restock of them? cause saving my bells like crazy lool...


----------



## Alienfish

Yellowbird said:


> Just a quick questions,
> 
> 1. where did people get that awesome happy home designer icon collectible?
> 
> 2. since i registered 23/07/2013, i cant say there have been a restock of the Animal crossing japanese letters that i have seen.
> Is there ever going to be a restock of them? cause saving my bells like crazy lool...



1. it was available from late september until some point last week i think

2. i don't know about that item in particular but most collectibles(unless it says otherwise) are restocked during the Direct announcements.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

What are the guidelines for avatar/signature images? Not the size or anything, but the actual image itself. What's allowed and what isn't. I'm curious because Mariah has used Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark a lot, and it is a children's book so I can see allowing it, but some people complain. So I just want to know whereabouts the cutoff is. Obviously it won't be exact, but a rough idea.


----------



## Jacob

hariolari said:


> What are the guidelines for avatar/signature images? Not the size or anything, but the actual image itself. What's allowed and what isn't. I'm curious because Mariah has used Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark a lot, and it is a children's book so I can see allowing it, but some people complain. So I just want to know whereabouts the cutoff is. Obviously it won't be exact, but a rough idea.



I know you are probably looking for a mod's response but my guess is that because it doesn't go against the rules and guidelines, there is really not a problem with it.




			
				 Rules and Guidelines said:
			
		

> Prohibited Content:
> Pornography, nudity, or sexual material



Mariah's Avatar honestly isn't even that bad, no real blood or violence, just a slightly horrifying halloween creature lmfao

I also suppose if enough people press the report button on her they would ask her to remove it


----------



## Mariah

hariolari said:


> What are the guidelines for avatar/signature images? Not the size or anything, but the actual image itself. What's allowed and what isn't. I'm curious because Mariah has used Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark a lot, and it is a children's book so I can see allowing it, but some people complain. So I just want to know whereabouts the cutoff is. Obviously it won't be exact, but a rough idea.


From my own personal experiences, no gore/body horror, like when that one girl had a gif of a fingernail getting ripped off. And no gifs of kittens getting parasites removed.  Fetuses are okay, as long as they aren't covered in blood. As far as my images go, if they're appropriate enough to put in a book for small children, I'm absolutely sure they're appropriate enough to put on a forum where pretty much everyone is over the age of ten.


----------



## Damniel

Mariah said:


> From my own personal experiences, no gore/body horror, like when that one girl had a gif of a fingernail getting ripped off. And no gifs of kittens getting parasites removed.  Fetuses are okay, as long as they aren't covered in blood. As far as my images go, if they're appropriate enough to put in a book for small children, I'm absolutely sure they're appropriate enough to put on a forum where pretty much everyone is over the age of ten.



I remember those sigs...
But yeah, no gore but something weird and creepy like that fine.


----------



## jiny

Mariah said:


> From my own personal experiences, no gore/body horror, like when that one girl had a gif of a fingernail getting ripped off. And no gifs of kittens getting parasites removed.  Fetuses are okay, as long as they aren't covered in blood. As far as my images go, if they're appropriate enough to put in a book for small children, I'm absolutely sure they're appropriate enough to put on a forum where pretty much everyone is over the age of ten.



Why did I think it was an eye being ripped off? But yeah, a kid in my school was reading those books and I saw Mariah's avatar so I was like ??? She got it from a children's spooky book??


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Mariah said:


> From my own personal experiences, no gore/body horror, like when that one girl had a gif of a fingernail getting ripped off. And no gifs of kittens getting parasites removed.  Fetuses are okay, as long as they aren't covered in blood. As far as my images go, if they're appropriate enough to put in a book for small children, I'm absolutely sure they're appropriate enough to put on a forum where pretty much everyone is over the age of ten.


I mean, I literally said the list bit. I'm just curious how they decide. You're the only one I can think of that has ever pushed it. Is it absence of bodily fluids, like movies?


----------



## Murray

hariolari said:


> I mean, I literally said the list bit. I'm just curious how they decide. You're the only one I can think of that has ever pushed it. Is it absence of bodily fluids, like movies?



If something is iffy whether it is against the rules we will normally discuss it/try to reach a consensus based on opinions of the staff. Unless it's explicitly breaking the listed rules there's not much else that can be done.

That being said, if you see something that you find personally offensive, it would be a good idea to either report it or PM a mod about it as your opinions will come into play in the case that it needs discussion.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Murray said:


> If something is iffy whether it is against the rules we will normally discuss it/try to reach a consensus based on opinions of the staff. Unless it's explicitly breaking the listed rules there's not much else that can be done.
> 
> That being said, if you see something that you find personally offensive, it would be a good idea to either report it or PM a mod about it as your opinions will come into play in the case that it needs discussion.


That doesn't answer my question. At all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The last 10 visitors to a profile page thing;

Is it ascending or descending? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Jacob

Tom said:


> The last 10 visitors to a profile page thing;
> 
> Is it ascending or descending? Asking for a friend.



if u mean like the order in which the names appear then its alphabetical but if ur not talking about that idk


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob_lawall said:


> if u mean like the order in which the names appear then its alphabetical but if ur not talking about that idk



Yeah that thing. And if that's the case that is 100% useless thanks vBul when do we return to Zetaboards.


----------



## MayorSammy!

Is it okay for people who have traded with you from Reddit to leave you feedback here?


----------



## Murray

MayorSammy! said:


> Is it okay for people who have traded with you from Reddit to leave you feedback here?



No, feedback should be used for trades/online interactions that take place on this forum.


----------



## oath2order

Someone fill me in on everything that's happened for the past six months please.


----------



## Jacob

oath2order said:


> Someone fill me in on everything that's happened for the past six months please.



You missed

Apple and Toy hammer stocked
Popsicle inflated about x10
TBT fair was moved to the summer
New Mods
Fire Festival


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> Someone fill me in on everything that's happened for the past six months please.



everything going smoothly and collectibles shooting up in price


----------



## Pokemanz

oath2order said:


> Someone fill me in on everything that's happened for the past six months please.



Drama here, there, and everywhere. Also collectibles.


----------



## oath2order

Buddy said:


> TBT fair was moved to the summer









_*looks at camera like I'm on The Office*_


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> Someone fill me in on everything that's happened for the past six months please.



just the usual stuff

if you can guess that it reasonably happened, then it probably happened


----------



## Sap88

Sorry if this has been already answered, but I can't seem to find answers anywhere! (It's probably somewhere I looked and didn't see it) How long do you have to wait in between posts without a post merge? I'd like to know as I am starting a cycling thread soon, and I don't want to clutter everything on 1 post. Thanks!


----------



## SoftFairie

Hi, I was wondering...I keep seeing people selling or giving away villagers.

I'm wondering how it's possible to give a villager to someone?


----------



## King Dorado

Sap88 said:


> Sorry if this has been already answered, but I can't seem to find answers anywhere! (It's probably somewhere I looked and didn't see it) How long do you have to wait in between posts without a post merge? I'd like to know as I am starting a cycling thread soon, and I don't want to clutter everything on 1 post. Thanks!



thirty minutes



Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Hi, I was wondering...I keep seeing people selling or giving away villagers.
> 
> I'm wondering how it's possible to give a villager to someone?



basically, when they're in boxes getting ready to move out, a visitor can come to town and invite the villager to move to the visitor's town... (somebody else can provide more details)


----------



## Sap88

King Dad said:


> thirty minutes
> 
> 
> 
> basically, when they're in boxes getting ready to move out, a visitor can come to town and invite the villager to move to the visitor's town... (somebody else can provide more details)



Thank you King Dad!


----------



## Claris

May I contest a negative feedback? I gave it to an user, whom did the same to me for "revenge".


----------



## Murray

Claris said:


> May I contest a negative feedback? I gave it to an user, whom did the same to me for "revenge".



Sure, PM me the details


----------



## kassie

Okay... so awhile ago I saw in my usercp that I only had one username change left but now I can't find where it says that. Was it removed, or?


----------



## Heyden

Is there a limit to how many collectables you can have?


----------



## lazuli

Haydenn said:


> Is there a limit to how many collectables you can have?



nope
evidence: tbt user jennifer


----------



## RobinHoody

Hey,

Some people do have text under there reply's. Every reply they post, have the same text under their reply. How can i add that kind of text under my comments? 

Hope someone can help me haha. Btw srrt fo bad grammar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just founded out! Ty for the help


----------



## SharJoY

Why isn't the banner displaying a Halloween theme?  There was a pumpkin there but not it is gone.


----------



## King Dorado

it's a secret to everyone...


----------



## oath2order

Why do I keep subscribing to threads that I post in and how do I make it stop


----------



## Starmanfan

Buddy said:


> You missed
> 
> Apple and Toy hammer stocked
> Popsicle inflated about x10
> *TBT fair was moved to the summer*
> New Mods
> Fire Festival


WAIT HOLD UP NOW WHAT IS THIS I THOUGHT IT WAS DECEMBER-JANUARY


----------



## Murray

oath2order said:


> Why do I keep subscribing to threads that I post in and how do I make it stop



In general settings under messaging & notification you can change the default thread subscription mode to 'do not subscribe'.

Not 100% sure if that even works but it's worth a try if you haven't already


----------



## oath2order

Murray said:


> In general settings under messaging & notification you can change the default thread subscription mode to 'do not subscribe'.
> 
> Not 100% sure if that even works but it's worth a try if you haven't already



Nah, it doesn't. :/ ah well


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I need bells to add a photo now?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## Xx_mayor.Layla_xx

How tf do I get that fancy acnl card thing with my fc and villagers on and how do I post pictures how do I make freinds here  how do I edit my profile?!


----------



## Heyden

Xx_mayor.Layla_xx said:


> How tf do I get that fancy acnl card thing with my fc and villagers on and how do I post pictures how do I make freinds here  how do I edit my profile?!



1. You buy it from people on this forum with TBT or such (or for free)
2. You post pictures via attachment or putting a link inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3. You add friends by sending them a friend request via their profile
4. Profile settings or click the little yellow pencil to edit in your profile


----------



## Libra

Never mind, was able to fix this myself. Thanks, anyway!


----------



## Greninja

im having trouble uploading new avatars whenever i tried to upload on it always says invalid file can anyone help?


----------



## Vizionari

Greninja said:


> im having trouble uploading new avatars whenever i tried to upload on it always says invalid file can anyone help?



Try uploading the image to image-uploading sites like Imgur, then use the direct URL of that on here.


----------



## Greninja

Vizionari said:


> Try uploading the image to image-uploading sites like Imgur, then use the direct URL of that on here.



i have tried that too but it still says invalid file


----------



## Pokemanz

Greninja said:


> i have tried that too but it still says invalid file



I had something similar happen when I uploaded my current avatar. The image might be saved in an invalid format (so like it's saved as a jpg when it's really a png or something). Try opening it up in a new tab and saving it as a different file type.


----------



## Charcolor

do add-ons ever restock? if so how often?
also, what is bell tree direct?


----------



## jiny

Greninja said:


> i have tried that too but it still says invalid file



that happens to me a lot. try making sure the url ends in .png or .jpg or .gif if you have the animated avatar extension. if it doesn't have that at the end it'll probably say invalid file


----------



## Jacob

Charcolor said:


> do add-ons ever restock? if so how often?
> also, what is bell tree direct?



Add-ons restock kinda like collectibles, they happen during a Direct usually. Some add-ons don't restock tho, like User Title change (because it's free now). I know the mailboxes and Username changes are limited to an extent and they do restock.

A Bell Tree Direct is like an announcement that gives the users a lot of new information on updates, restocks, and results of a contest. They usually happen for big events, but they can happen at a quiet time of the year.


----------



## Charcolor

Buddy said:


> Add-ons restock kinda like collectibles, they happen during a Direct usually. Some add-ons don't restock tho, like User Title change (because it's free now). I know the mailboxes and Username changes are limited to an extent and they do restock.
> 
> A Bell Tree Direct is like an announcement that gives the users a lot of new information on updates, restocks, and results of a contest. They usually happen for big events, but they can happen at a quiet time of the year.



aw jeez, does that mean i can never change my user title? i was hoping to do that so i could put my pronouns there :c


----------



## Jacob

Charcolor said:


> aw jeez, does that mean i can never change my user title? i was hoping to do that so i could put my pronouns there :c



You can actually change it for free here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Charcolor

Buddy said:


> You can actually change it for free here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editprofile



whoops, i never noticed that, sorry i'm dumb! and also still pretty new! thanks for answering my question! i hope you're not mad!


----------



## kassie

azure said:


> Okay... so awhile ago I saw in my usercp that I only had one username change left but now I can't find where it says that. Was it removed, or?



Could someone answer this for me, please?


----------



## Justin

azure said:


> Could someone answer this for me, please?



That was something displaying we didn't intend for from an addon we were testing. It's gone now.


----------



## Heyden

Is the Party Popper supposed to restock every year? Why didn't it last year?


----------



## Murray

Haydenn said:


> Is the Party Popper supposed to restock every year? Why didn't it last year?



no and who knows maybe


----------



## Xerolin

What was tbt used for before cf came out for online functions?


----------



## himeki

KawaiiLotus said:


> What was tbt used for before cf came out for online functions?



Wild World had online functionality too.


----------



## oath2order

MayorEvvie said:


> Wild World had online functionality too.



Hell, even ACGC had some sort of online functionality. Item trading.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> Hell, even ACGC had some sort of online functionality. Item trading.



That's part of how TBT started, just sayin.


----------



## lucitine

How do set my subscribed threads to notify me of new messages?


----------



## Xerolin

Is it possible to be _temporarily_ banned?


----------



## jiny

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is it possible to be _temporarily_ banned?



yeah but only if you've done something wrong


----------



## jiny

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is it possible to be _temporarily_ banned?



yeah but only if you've done something wrong


----------



## Mariah

Sugarella said:


> yeah but only if you've done something wrong



No, you can ask.


----------



## jiny

Mariah said:


> No, you can ask.



What? Well KawaiiLotus asked and she hasn't gotten a response. Either that or the admin is not online


----------



## Pokemanz

Is there any way to get the tag in HTML codes? Whenever I try to add it, it just turns the whole post into an HTML code.

I need my order banners to be centered when peeps order ;A;​


----------



## BetaChorale

Staff, Why does the Gyroid have nearly 3000 Bells? Do people just randomly tip him for the notification services?​​


----------



## Heyden

*post glitch


----------



## King Dorado

bump so that ferahl and haydenn's posts will show...

i have a question also-- i get confused sometimes when members change their names-- is there any way to see the name history for somebody??


----------



## Murray

lucitine said:


> How do set my subscribed threads to notify me of new messages?


In general settings you'll find the drop down option to change subscription settings. You can see your subscriptions here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/subscription.php



Pokemanz said:


> Is there any way to get the tag in HTML codes? Whenever I try to add it, it just turns the whole post into an HTML code.
> 
> I need my order banners to be centered when peeps order ;A;​



I'm not exactly sure what you mean, could you give an example? If you are still having problems figuring it out you can even PM me if you want. Do you mean like this?


		HTML:
	

[CENTER][B]hi[/B][/CENTER]




FerahL said:


> Staff, Why does the Gyroid have nearly 3000 Bells? Do people just randomly tip him for the notification services?​​


Yes they do lol



King Dad said:


> bump so that ferahl and haydenn's posts will show...
> 
> i have a question also-- i get confused sometimes when members change their names-- is there any way to see the name history for somebody??


Not for regular users unfortunately- you'll just have to blame the people who change their names all time ​


----------



## lucitine

Hi Staff!
I was wondering if its possible to get subscription notifications via PM?


----------



## Soot Sprite

Can you check TBT bells on mobile?._. I'm mostly on the mobile version on my phone and I can never tell how many I have xD 

When I first got on Bell Tree I had no idea what these Bell Tree bells everyone was taking about were...


----------



## Acruoxil

Kyoko said:


> Can you check TBT bells on mobile?._. I'm mostly on the mobile version on my phone and I can never tell how many I have xD
> 
> When I first got on Bell Tree I had no idea what these Bell Tree bells everyone was taking about were...


You can, yes. Just go to the bottom of the page and touch full site. You'll be able to use the desktop site and exploit all the features that way.

Takes some getting used to, but it's convenient.


----------



## mogyay

King Dad said:


> bump so that ferahl and haydenn's posts will show...
> 
> i have a question also-- i get confused sometimes when members change their names-- is there any way to see the name history for somebody??



sometimes if you're going through an old thread you'll see someone quote a user when they had a different name. so if you changed your username that quote i have just used will still say 'king dad'. not really helpful but it's kinda cool


----------



## Pokemanz

Murray said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean, could you give an example? If you are still having problems figuring it out you can even PM me if you want. Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][B]hi[/B][/CENTER]



Yes like that. For whatever reason, when I add the tag to the HTML order form in my signature shop (so the little image included is centered when someone orders) the whole post turns into an HTML code. I have no idea why but I tried it in other posts in the thread and the same thing happened.



mogyay said:


> sometimes if you're going through an old thread you'll see someone quote a user when they had a different name. so if you changed your username that quote i have just used will still say 'king dad'. not really helpful but it's kinda cool



Same goes for thread OPs. If you post a thread and then change your username, your old name will show up as poster of the thread.​


----------



## King Dorado

Pokemanz said:


> Same goes for thread OPs. If you post a thread and then change your username, your old name will show up as poster of the thread.



interesting- i wonder if search results under new name yields the posts under the old name??


----------



## zeoli

I can't see anything on tbt on my laptop but I can on my phone.  Could someone help me ;v; ?

All I see is the banner on my laptop.


----------



## lucitine

I auctioned off a villager but the person who won hasn't gotten back to me. Villager leaves in less than 24 hours. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## jiny

Oliy said:


> I can't see anything on tbt on my laptop but I can on my phone.  Could someone help me ;v; ?
> 
> All I see is the banner on my laptop.


This is exactly my problem ; w ;
But on my iPad I just see the banner but on my phone I see everything!! ??


----------



## roseflower

Sugarella said:


> This is exactly my problem ; w ;
> But on my iPad I just see the banner but on my phone I see everything!! ??



I have this too, I only see the banner when I tried it with my 3DS browser, I thought it was a glitch with the slow 3DS browser.


----------



## zeoli

Sugarella said:


> This is exactly my problem ; w ;
> But on my iPad I just see the banner but on my phone I see everything!! ??



What about when you do full site on there?  It doesn't work on my phone if I use the "full site" option.  I have to use that ugly mobile site on here to see anything.


----------



## jiny

Oliy said:


> What about when you do full site on there?  It doesn't work on my phone if I use the "full site" option.  I have to use that ugly mobile site on here to see anything.



I use full site in the phone too. But when I try to use my iPad with full site, it doesn't work!


----------



## roseflower

Could anyone check the 3DS browser, to see if it works for anyone else there or not? (I`m on my laptop)


----------



## Vizionari

Sugarella said:


> I use full site in the phone too. But when I try to use my iPad with full site, it doesn't work!



That's strange, I'm viewing full site on my iPad and it's working just fine for me.


----------



## Libra

roseflower said:


> Could anyone check the 3DS browser, to see if it works for anyone else there or not? (I`m on my laptop)



I have the same problem; the site works fine on my computer but on my 3DS browser I only see the banner and then the info at the bottom of the page (with "All times are..." etc).


----------



## Murray

We're aware of this problem of the site not showing on some devices/browsers and are working on fixing it as we speak!


----------



## Acruoxil

Just wanted to say that the Winter theme that came on for like a minute or so was absolutely amazing. You guys should stick with it c:


----------



## Heyden

Is it true that you pay TBT bells to go on and off Invisible mode?


----------



## Murray

Haydenn said:


> Is it true that you pay TBT bells to go on and off Invisible mode?



Not that I know of?


----------



## Heyden

Murray said:


> Not that I know of?



Oh okay, I recall Justin saying that in one of the TBT directs
and ooh, the grass is turning green
edit: aand its gone


----------



## lucitine

My post might've been missed.



> I auctioned off a villager but the person who won hasn't gotten back to me. Villager leaves in less than 24 hours. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## roseflower

Libra said:


> I have the same problem; the site works fine on my computer but on my 3DS browser I only see the banner and then the info at the bottom of the page (with "All times are..." etc).



Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> Is it true that you pay TBT bells to go on and off Invisible mode?



Not as of yet. They were thinking about getting that a paid feature as for being on invisible mode but they never did it as of now.


----------



## roseflower

My post is not showing up in the Team Popsicle thread in the basement, can someone please post there to fix it?
Edit: It?s fixed now


----------



## lucitine

How do I get my text to show up in those collapsible thingies? (eg. I want to list things and have it hidden unless you click to open the list)


----------



## Pokemanz

lucitine said:


> How do I get my text to show up in those collapsible thingies? (eg. I want to list things and have it hidden unless you click to open the list)





		HTML:
	

[spoiler=optional title]text[/spoiler]


Result:


Spoiler: optional title



text


----------



## lucitine

Pokemanz said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=optional title]text[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: optional title
> 
> 
> 
> text



Thank you!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler boxes don't seem to be working for me on Google Chrome/Windows 10?


----------



## Acruoxil

Tom said:


> Spoiler boxes don't seem to be working for me on Google Chrome/Windows 10?



I tested on Google Chrome v46.0.2490.86m(latest), Windows 10 Pro x64 and it works for me. Sounds like an issue on your end.

Did you try clearing up your cache? If that doesn't work then reinstalling will definitely solve the issue.


----------



## SakuraMochi

Hi, there!
Is there a reason why Spoiler tabs are not opening for me? It makes it a bit hard to trade when I can't see the rules on the posts ^^;

EDIT: I tried clearing the cache. That didn't help :/


----------



## Trundle

herblesbians said:


> Hi, there!
> Is there a reason why Spoiler tabs are not opening for me? It makes it a bit hard to trade when I can't see the rules on the posts ^^;
> 
> EDIT: I tried clearing the cache. That didn't help :/



Could we get an image for reference so we can help troubleshoot?


----------



## ceanes

I have a question.  Why is it that when I look at my bells it will show "Spent 3.3 Bells" on a post? I don't understand, are there certain post that you spend bells on?


----------



## Murray

ceanes said:


> I have a question.  Why is it that when I look at my bells it will show "Spent 3.3 Bells" on a post? I don't understand, are there certain post that you spend bells on?



Editing posts recalculates how many TBT you should earn


----------



## ceanes

Murray said:


> Editing posts recalculates how many TBT you should earn



Okay. Thank you! I was very confused, and I couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## SakuraMochi

Well, I have another issue.
I bought a Title Colour change, but it doesn't seem to be working, and I can no longer edit it ;_;


----------



## Hamilton

I kind of confused on how Signatures work. There isn't an option to make a signature in the profile settings, so I'm really lost on the whole thing. I really want a signature!


----------



## Jacob

SakuraMochi said:


> Well, I have another issue.
> I bought a Title Colour change, but it doesn't seem to be working, and I can no longer edit it ;_;


After you buy it, you need to press "configure" and type in the Code of the color you want. You can only use it once, unfortunately. 


chocotaco13 said:


> I kind of confused on how Signatures work. There isn't an option to make a signature in the profile settings, so I'm really lost on the whole thing. I really want a signature!


Here you go!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## JeffreyAC

Buddy said:


> You can only use it once, unfortunately.



What!? Good thing I never bought it :S


----------



## Pokemanz

JeffreyAC said:


> What!? Good thing I never bought it :S



You can only choose a color once. After that you can use it whenever.

For example, if I bought two title color changes and made one red and one blue, I wouldn't be able to change them anymore, but I could switch between a red and blue-colored title whenever I want.


----------



## King Dorado

Pokemanz said:


> You can only choose a color once. After that you can use it whenever.
> 
> For example, if I bought two title color changes and made one red and one blue, I wouldn't be able to change them anymore, but I could switch between a red and blue-colored title whenever I want.



i dont understand.  are you saying you only get one chance ever to purchase title color changes regardless of the quantity, so you better load up on bells and purchase as many as you can in one fell swoop??


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> i dont understand.  are you saying you only get one chance ever to purchase title color changes regardless of the quantity, so you better load up on bells and purchase as many as you can in one fell swoop??



No, I'm saying that for each user title color you buy, you're only buying one color. You can't change it after you set the color. If you want another you're gonna have to buy more of them. But you can switch between colors whenever you want.


----------



## King Dorado

Pokemanz said:


> No, I'm saying that for each user title color you buy, you're only buying one color. You can't change it after you set the color. If you want another you're gonna have to buy more of them. But you can switch between colors whenever you want.



oh, gotcha- is that what Buddy meant in his post also, or is he talking about something else??


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> oh, gotcha- is that what Buddy meant in his post also, or is he talking about something else??



Yeah he was talking about how you can only configure (choose the color) once. After that you have to buy more for a different color.


----------



## lucitine

What's the coding for when you want to have an image on the left side and a mini spoiler box on the right of the image?


----------



## Xerolin

Who is "The Last Tree Ghost"??


----------



## aericell

lucitine said:


> What's the coding for when you want to have an image on the left side and a mini spoiler box on the right of the image?



something like this



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td]IMAGE HERE[/td]
	[td]SPOILER HERE[/td][/tr][/table]


----------



## lucitine

Thank you!


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> ok it was fine before the game released because there were barely any threads but now that it's out can you add the AC:HHD board (and AC:aF board too) to the "No Animal Crossing" new posts filter coz there are like 53495732 threads and they're getting annoying



ok now that there are like 5239847982349239749234982 amiibo card trade threads this really needs to be done even tho it's 2 months later jub plz


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> ok now that there are like 5239847982349239749234982 amiibo card trade threads this really needs to be done even tho it's 2 months later jub plz



Coming very soon.


----------



## SakuraMochi

chocotaco13 said:


> I kind of confused on how Signatures work. There isn't an option to make a signature in the profile settings, so I'm really lost on the whole thing. I really want a signature!



Click Settings, then in the sidebar on the left, there's a tab that says "Edit Signature".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> After you buy it, you need to press "configure" and type in the Code of the color you want. You can only use it once, unfortunately.



Except I did that, and it didn't change a single thing. The colour change wasn't applied. I feel like I've wasted my TBT.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I was wondering in your signature how do you put two things side to side instead of the one going on top of the other, thanks!


----------



## NerdHouse

Was browsing threads earlier and saw a few thread creators mentioning that they have a Powersave and were offering to make Pokemon Shiny using it. Is that allowed?


----------



## jiny

Chroma Red said:


> Was browsing threads earlier and saw a few thread creators mentioning that they have a Powersave and were offering to make Pokemon Shiny using it. Is that allowed?



No, I believe hacking of any sorts of games isn't allowed.


----------



## ceanes

Why is the forum time an hour ahead of my time, even after I've changed my time settings?


----------



## remiaphasia

Do moderators enforce the no TBT rule in the Retail forum? I'm curious because the stickied threads state that anything involving TBT must be done in the TBT marketplace, however using TBT in Retail is extremely commonplace. Is that still the rule or no?


----------



## JeffreyAC

Chroma Red said:


> Was browsing threads earlier and saw a few thread creators mentioning that they have a Powersave and were offering to make Pokemon Shiny using it. Is that allowed?





Sugarella said:


> No, I believe hacking of any sorts of games isn't allowed.



It is! Only hacking in AC is "forbidden".


----------



## jiny

JeffreyAC said:


> It is! Only hacking in AC is "forbidden".



What?  I did not know that!


----------



## aericell

ToxiFoxy said:


> I was wondering in your signature how do you put two things side to side instead of the one going on top of the other, thanks!



make a table! here's an example



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td]left content here[/td]
	[td]right content here[/td][/tr][/table]


just add more [td][/td] if you have more than 2 things
.. hopefully i've made sense


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Coming very soon.



how much longer i gotta wait??? i could've had 2 tina solos by now


----------



## piske

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this...but could one of the admins/mods tell me when the November birthstones were stocked this year? If there is somewhere else I should post this, please let me know. Thank you! :>


----------



## Horus

Podcast 3 when?


----------



## piske

P e o n y said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this...but could one of the admins/mods tell me when the November birthstones were stocked this year? If there is somewhere else I should post this, please let me know. Thank you! :>



Please disregard my question ;_; swapping is impossible with the birthstones!


----------



## Acruoxil

P e o n y said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this...but could one of the admins/mods tell me when the November birthstones were stocked this year? If there is somewhere else I should post this, please let me know. Thank you! :>



Well, the birthstones of each month are restocked right when the month starts, by PST time probably. They remain stocked until the end of the month, by which time the birthstone of the next month is restocked.


----------



## Cadjr2003

How can I add a profile picture? Is there a certain amount of time I need to be a member to be able to do it?


----------



## Oblivia

Cadjr2003 said:


> How can I add a profile picture? Is there a certain amount of time I need to be a member to be able to do it?



You can add one right away.  Click "Settings" at the top of the page, and scroll down to "My Settings" in the left hand column where you should see the option to edit your avatar.


----------



## Cadjr2003

Oblivia said:


> You can add one right away.  Click "Settings" at the top of the page, and scroll down to "My Settings" in the left hand column where you should see the option to edit your avatar.



Thank you so much. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## gnoixaim

I'm not trying to offend anyone, but..... holy ****

Can there be a rule where you can have one thread open at a time in the TBT Marketplace? or at least have some sort of limit It's annoying as heck when there's one person having 5 threads up because they're looking to buy 5 different collectibles/and or selling collectibles at the same time. It seriously clogs up the Marketplace.


----------



## Alienfish

gnoixaim said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone, but..... holy ****
> 
> Can there be a rule where you can have one thread open at a time in the TBT Marketplace? or at least have some sort of limit It's annoying as heck when there's one person having 5 threads up because they're looking to buy 5 different collectibles/and or selling collectibles at the same time. It seriously clogs up the Marketplace.



yeah or they are just too lazy to include it all in one thread, i agree.


----------



## vhdekker

Hey, where can I edit my signature?
I can't find it :/


----------



## device

vhdekker said:


> Hey, where can I edit my signature?
> I can't find it :/



go to settings (user cp) and then under my profile you should see edit signature, direct link to the page: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## treetops

Whereabouts can I find my warnings? From what I've read, there's supposed to be an Infractions tab somewhere in my profile, but I can't seem to find them. ;_;


----------



## Alienfish

Vertigo said:


> Whereabouts can I find my warnings? From what I've read, there's supposed to be an Infractions tab somewhere in my profile, but I can't seem to find them. ;_;



Well if you only get a warning from PM and not an actual infraction it's in your PMs. Also for real infractions they should be in your tab somewhere when you click on profile/your name.


----------



## Jake

iirc the infractions tab doesn't show up until you get your first official warning/infrac


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> iirc the infractions tab doesn't show up until you get your first official warning/infrac



yea, must have been pm-warning(unless it's an infraction as well they don't show up in tab)


----------



## treetops

Alrighty then, thanks for the clarification, you guys! I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Can you sell Animal Jam memberships? I know before we could but idk if that has changed


----------



## tumut

Can we have a saltshaker collectible?


----------



## piichinu

can you make a salt shaker collectible?


----------



## Alienfish

nah next thing should be a mokollectible whenever i beat jer's post count.


----------



## Jake

Moko said:


> nah next thing should be a mokollectible whenever i beat jer's post count.



beat it with the same amount of quality posts and maybe it will happen !!


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> beat it with the same amount of quality posts and maybe it will happen !!



not counting like 3 i got warned for ya sure man could be doable


----------



## Heyden

How long does it usually take for a Bell Correction? It's been over 3 weeks now, and it says it usually takes a week.. I'm not angry, just wondering how long it usually takes


----------



## Damniel

Haydenn said:


> How long does it usually take for a Bell Correction? It's been over 3 weeks now, and it says it usually takes a week.. I'm not angry, just wondering how long it usually takes



Only Jeremy can do it, and it takes a long time to correct it.


----------



## Heyden

Haydenn said:


> How long does it usually take for a Bell Correction? It's been over 3 weeks now, and it says it usually takes a week.. I'm not angry, just wondering how long it usually takes





Call me Daniel said:


> Only Jeremy can do it, and it takes a long time to correct it.



Ah okay, makes sense
and thank you Jeremy, just got them ;D hope I didn't seem rude or demanding..


----------



## spamurai

Jake. said:


> beat it with the same amount of quality posts and maybe it will happen !!



Shots fired ha.

I expect they'll be a christmasy collectible contest... especially seems there's so many collectibles out there now...
I think they should change their names to un-obtainables xD


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> Shots fired ha.
> 
> I expect they'll be a christmasy collectible contest... especially seems there's so many collectibles out there now...
> I think they should change their names to un-obtainables xD



yesss please make a xmas collectible design contest or something. I love seeing what people think up of!


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> yesss please make a xmas collectible design contest or something. I love seeing what people think up of!



yeah i wish i could draw lmao.

or mokollectible contest but then it'd be like turts and cheeses lol.


----------



## Sholee

Moko said:


> yeah i wish i could draw lmao.
> 
> or mokollectible contest but then it'd be like turts and cheeses lol.



How fun would it be if there was a blank collectible for purchase that allowed you to upload a pic to it, sort of like our avatar.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> How fun would it be if there was a blank collectible for purchase that allowed you to upload a pic to it, sort of like our avatar.



You could just upload a tiny avatar xD


----------



## Alienfish

Sholee said:


> How fun would it be if there was a blank collectible for purchase that allowed you to upload a pic to it, sort of like our avatar.



yeah i'd guess we might face copyright issues and people abusing it with porn or political content :/


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> You could just upload a tiny avatar xD



I would upload a bunch of rage faces, line up 10 under my avatar. That's way better than 1 rage face avatar.


----------



## Alienfish

spamurai said:


> You could just upload a tiny avatar xD



hah that'd actually be kinda cool but then I guess it speaks against the thing of collectible being restocked and rare consisting of a few selected pixels, on the other hand we'd have many unique.


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> How fun would it be if there was a blank collectible for purchase that allowed you to upload a pic to it, sort of like our avatar.



that would be really cool-- you purchase the blank for 1000 forum bells or something...  



Moko said:


> yeah i'd guess we might face copyright issues and people abusing it with porn or political content :/



ah same with avatars and signatures already, they have forum rules covering that kind of scenario.  but it would have to be non-giftable, or somebody would put the forum shop out of business....


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah true that. I meant mostly the abuse part thing, but then reviewing every single tiny collectible if it were to happen.. dik

and most likely otherwise it'd be way too messy for the economy


----------



## spamurai

I think there's too many collectibles as it is xD

I always had this thing about "collecting" stuff... whats the point in collecting them/it if you can't complete the collection aha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look, it already happened XD



The Hidden Owl said:


>


----------



## Alienfish

Lol possible collectible as avatar? nice 

Still think like mokollectible or xmas is a good idea haha


----------



## Alienfish

Also as long as people actually don't upload old collectible images as it I guess. Like we obviously know the description and coding for it but it'd look weird with ten pretend-white feather x)


----------



## spamurai

I think the 10 display quantity should be upped 
I have a bunch, but because so many go together, it's tough to know what to display :/


----------



## Sholee

spamurai said:


> I think the 10 display quantity should be upped
> I have a bunch, but because so many go together, it's tough to know what to display :/



lols nooooo, I can't afford to buy more multiples of collectibles.


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> lols nooooo, I can't afford to buy more multiples of collectibles.



Maybe there should be an "add-on" that allows you to display up to 20 if you purchase it


----------



## Heyden

spamurai said:


> Maybe there should be an *"add-on" that allows you to display* up to 20 if you purchase it



i was thinking that the other day, but not 20 xDD maybe like 12, enough to present your birthstone collection or etc


----------



## Alienfish

Haydenn said:


> i was thinking that the other day, but not 20 xDD maybe like 12, enough to present your birthstone collection or etc



well 15 or 20 would be more nice cause i can be an aesthetics freak lol


----------



## spamurai

Haydenn said:


> i was thinking that the other day, but not 20 xDD maybe like 12, enough to present your birthstone collection or etc



Ok, I'm with you with the multiples of 6 actually...
There's 6 letters so 

Maybe 3 rows of 6? aha


----------



## Sap88

I have a question, are infinite fruit baskets allowed to be sold on this forum? I've seen plenty being asked for in the TBT market A LOT, but i'm pretty sure it's obtained via hacks.


----------



## Chris

Sap88 said:


> I have a question, are infinite fruit baskets allowed to be sold on this forum? I've seen plenty being asked for in the TBT market A LOT, but i'm pretty sure it's obtained via hacks.



They are hacked so they are not allowed.


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> They are hacked so they are not allowed.



can i sell dank memes


----------



## Acruoxil

oath2order said:


> can i sell dank memes



ill sell u instead


----------



## Heyden

Where did Pierrot go? :'[


----------



## oath2order

Aerate said:


> ill sell u instead



slavery is illegal


----------



## Spooky.

What forums do not give you any TBT for posting? I know re-tail and TBT marketplace don't, but anywhere else? I can't seem to find a list of which do and which don't.


----------



## jiny

Namstar said:


> What forums do not give you any TBT for posting? I know re-tail and TBT marketplace don't, but anywhere else? I can't seem to find a list of which do and which don't.



I think the basement is the only place where it doesn't give you TBT. I might not be correct though.


----------



## King Dorado

Namstar said:


> What forums do not give you any TBT for posting? I know re-tail and TBT marketplace don't, but anywhere else? I can't seem to find a list of which do and which don't.



i've also always wondered if the tbt is earned at different rates on different board posts?  (like more for a post on the gaming discussion threads perhaps, than on the basement threads?)


----------



## Alienfish

I think how much tbt you get is by the length/quality of your post, not really where you are posting(where you get tbt that is)


----------



## Sholee

Namstar said:


> What forums do not give you any TBT for posting? I know re-tail and TBT marketplace don't, but anywhere else? I can't seem to find a list of which do and which don't.





King Dad said:


> i've also always wondered if the tbt is earned at different rates on different board posts?  (like more for a post on the gaming discussion threads perhaps, than on the basement threads?)





Moko said:


> I think how much tbt you get is by the length/quality of your post, not really where you are posting(where you get tbt that is)


----------



## Alienfish

ah yeah so it was basement only.. fair enough i guess i thought it was someplace else as well x))


----------



## Heyden

The TBT marketplace doesn't either though...


----------



## Oblivia

You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, or Bulletin Board (I think).  I'm not sure why it was ever stated that you're only exempt from earning TBT in the Basement, but that isn't correct.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

spamurai said:


> I think there's too many collectibles as it is xD
> 
> I always had this thing about "collecting" stuff... whats the point in collecting them/it if you can't complete the collection aha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Look, it already happened XD



LOL I just saw this :,D

that was my entry for the spellectibles contest hah


----------



## jiny

Hi 

Today there's 20 birthdays, but it only shows 3? Is it because some of the people are inactive?


----------



## Sholee

Oblivia said:


> You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, or Bulletin Board (I think).  I'm not sure why it was ever stated that you're only exempt from earning TBT in the Basement, but that isn't correct.



Hmm, it was stated more than a year ago, maybe they removed bell earning from more boards since then like the ones you stated. 

Oblivia, do you know if all boards give the same amount of bells to your post quality? or are some boards more generous than others?


----------



## Pokemanz

Will there ever be a way to label the user title color changes in the inventory so you can know which is which instead of having to go through them?


----------



## Spooky.

Oblivia said:


> You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, or Bulletin Board (I think).  I'm not sure why it was ever stated that you're only exempt from earning TBT in the Basement, but that isn't correct.



I don't recall geting TBT bells while posting on re-tail either, unless it's just been such a small amount that I haven't even noticed.


----------



## Oblivia

Sholee said:


> Hmm, it was stated more than a year ago, maybe they removed bell earning from more boards since then like the ones you stated.
> 
> Oblivia, do you know if all boards give the same amount of bells to your post quality? or are some boards more generous than others?



I'm honestly not sure why that was posted, as the boards where you either do or don't earn TBT haven't changed in well over a year and were definitely the same when that post was made.  Just disregard that statement. 

And yes, the amount of TBT earned per post does differ depending on the board.  



Namstar said:


> I don't recall geting TBT bells while posting on re-tail either, unless it's just been such a small amount that I haven't even noticed.



You do earn TBT for posting in the Re-Tail board.  You can see exactly how much by clicking here and checking against a post made in Re-Tail at the same time/date as the transaction.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Sugarella said:


> Hi
> 
> Today there's 20 birthdays, but it only shows 3? Is it because some of the people are inactive?



some people decide not to publicly show their birthdays for privacy, but they have to put it in to sign up. c:


----------



## Serk102

So what determines if an item has limited or unlimited stock? When do new items usually get restocked in the store? Would it be possible to corner the market for certain collectables, then sell them for an exorbitant price? I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## King Dorado

Serk102 said:


> So what determines if an item has limited or unlimited stock? When do new items usually get restocked in the store? Would it be possible to corner the market for certain collectables, then sell them for an exorbitant price? I'm asking for a friend.



is your friend named T.M. Popp-Sickle??


----------



## piske

Hi all! What does it mean if someone's username is like, sort of brown, instead of black?


----------



## Heyden

P e o n y said:


> Hi all! What does it mean if someone's username is like, sort of brown, instead of black?



banned usually


----------



## piske

Haydenn said:


> banned usually



Banned? :O Ahhh, thanks for the info :>


----------



## Alienfish

ya it can be npc's as well.. but ya i guess it's noticeable


----------



## piske

Moko said:


> ya it can be npc's as well.. but ya i guess it's noticeable



Ahhh it's a user. Why do people get banned?


----------



## Jas0n

P e o n y said:


> Ahhh it's a user. Why do people get banned?



For breaking _*THE RULES*_


----------



## piske

Jas0n said:


> For breaking _*THE RULES*_



Got it! Thank you!!!


----------



## spamurai

Jas0n said:


> For breaking _*THE RULES*_



To the point XD

How come the Join days have gone back a day?


----------



## device

spamurai said:


> To the point XD
> 
> How come the Join days have gone back a day?



check your settings to make sure you have the right timezone, sometimes the join dates change when the clocks go back or forward as it's happened to me b4


----------



## Kittyinpink87

I have a notification that won't disappear. Do they expire over time? Or is it just going to stay stuck there.


----------



## Oblivia

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I have a notification that won't disappear. Do they expire over time? Or is it just going to stay stuck there.



I'm guessing it's a stuck notification from a visitor message?  If so, deleting the most recent VM on your page should fix the issue.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Oblivia said:


> I'm guessing it's a stuck notification from a visitor message?  If so, deleting the most recent VM on your page should fix the issue.



Thank you!
That fixed it.


----------



## Acruoxil

Maybe you guys should recommend and promote the use of the FAQ thread while updating it yourself. People repeatedly asking the same dumb queries which have not only been answered a few days ago, but can be pretty easy to figure out yourself. 

Questions asking how to put an image in a signature, general BB code questions, earning BTB, all that stuff has been answered before and there are even dedicated threads for them.

Ah, that and a Requests, Feedback and Suggestions thread. I don't think my post even should be on this thread but there was nowhere else to post. 

Sorry for my negligence if my post has inconsistencies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sholee

Aerate said:


> Maybe you guys should recommend and promote the use of the FAQ thread while updating it yourself. People repeatedly asking the same dumb queries which have not only been answered a few days ago, but can be pretty easy to figure out yourself.
> 
> Questions asking how to put an image in a signature, general BB code questions, earning BTB, all that stuff has been answered before and there are even dedicated threads for them.
> 
> Ah, that and a Requests, Feedback and Suggestions thread. I don't think my post even should be on this thread but there was nowhere else to post.
> 
> Sorry for my negligence if my post has inconsistencies. Thanks in advance.



Even if they promoted the FAQ and updated it, I doubt people would read it. When I first joined, I don't think I read the FAQ page until months later. Probably because I didn't really know there was one and I also had no reason to check out the "Bell Tree HQ" when all I wanted to do was buy villagers for my town. Most of the time you can easily find the answer to questions with the search function on threads AND the forums but who knows how many people actually use them. I forget if there was a welcome PM when you first joined, but it would be a good idea to add links like the FAQ with the welcome PMs for new members. 

I do like the idea of a feedback and suggestion thread but I can see it going all kinds of wrong as well. People demanding more directs, restocks, and silly subforums.


----------



## Acruoxil

Well obviously the people will be more encouraged to read the FAQs. I get what you mean, though, but really that's something I feel really needs to be done. Yeah the mods could do that, it's  a brilliant idea.

And well again, posts like those would have to be discouraged.


----------



## Hamilton

How and where do I give gifts to people? I want to gift some lights but idk how. xD


----------



## aericell

chocotaco13 said:


> How and where do I give gifts to people? I want to gift some lights but idk how. xD



Click on the "Shop" tab and then find "Inventory" (or just click *>here<*) then just click "Gift" on the collectible you want to send and go from there


----------



## Pokemanz

ninja'd u-u


----------



## fenris

This is going to sound so dumb, but I logged out on my phone and I can't log back in.  It accepts my username and password, but then the page takes an inordinately long amount of time to load before going to a screen that says "could not connect to the website."  The incorrect password page loads just fine, oddly enough.

I'm using Opera Mini for iOS (saves on data usage), and I've never had this sort of problem before.  It's kind of troubling, too, because I'm almost entirely a mobile user - I only got on my computer to see if I could contact somebody about this, and the contact page said to post here for a faster response.


----------



## Acruoxil

It's been taking a long while for the page to load up for us to log in as well, I guess it's some kind of issue the mods have the reasoning to. Maybe try switching to a different browser?

I had no idea Opera Mini saved data usage, thanks so much for the tip! I spend a lot of money on data while out, this will be a major help ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> It's been taking a long while for the page to load up for us to log in as well, I guess it's some kind of issue the mods have the reasoning to. Maybe try switching to a different browser?
> 
> I had no idea Opera Mini saved data usage, thanks so much for the tip! I spend a lot of money on data while out, this will be a major help ;u;



Yeah it's been laggy for me as well. Oh well better wait another week for it to work.


----------



## Acruoxil

Moko said:


> Yeah it's been laggy for me as well. Oh well better wait another week for it to work.



Well you could just stay logged in to stay off the trouble of logging back in all the time, I guess, saves you the trouble too.


----------



## device

yeah it takes like 5 mins to login using google chrome browser


----------



## Sholee

oh I thought it was just me! It takes me awhile to log in as well. On chrome~


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> Well you could just stay logged in to stay off the trouble of logging back in all the time, I guess, saves you the trouble too.



I know you'd say that. I'm not on 24*7 even if some might feel that lmfao... I'm alright though it's not that it's a major emergency if I don't get on but still it's annoying when it actually is broke.


----------



## Acruoxil

Moko said:


> I know you'd say that. I'm not on 24*7 even if some might feel that lmfao... I'm alright though it's not that it's a major emergency if I don't get on but still it's annoying when it actually is broke.



I wasn't really implying that, you probably have that on your mind all the time; even if you just check once in a while it does save you the trouble of logging back in every time. There is the privacy clause though, if someone else other than you used your machine as well.


----------



## fenris

Took a year and a day to load, but I'm logged in via Safari.

Here's hoping it starts working with Opera again soon.  I'm not too keen on Safari.


----------



## xiaonu

Where is the forum feedback/suggestion thread? Where can users leave their suggestions and feedback if there isn't one?


----------



## aleshapie

xiaonu said:


> Where is the forum feedback/suggestion thread? Where can users leave their suggestions and feedback if there isn't one?



It on the user's profile under "WiFi Feedback"


----------



## xiaonu

aleshapie said:


> It on the user's profile under "WiFi Feedback"



thanks for the reply ^^ But I mean feedback as in "I think the forum needs to improve on this blah blah" or "Might I suggest the forum adds a feature that etc etc"


----------



## Dawnpiplup

So I just noticed that almost all the users here I think have "Snowflakes" in their side bar info whenever they post and things. Can someone tell me what Snowflakes do?


----------



## jiny

OMG NEW CURRENCY

It's called snowflakes


----------



## Jas0n

Dawnpiplup said:


> So I just noticed that almost all the users here I think have "Snowflakes" in their side bar info whenever they post and things. Can someone tell me what Snowflakes do?


_A snowflake is either a single ice crystal or an aggregation of ice crystals which falls through the Earth's atmosphere.[1] They begin as snow crystals which develop when microscopic supercooled cloud droplets freeze. Snowflakes come in a variety of sizes and shapes. Complex shapes emerge as the flake moves through differing temperature and humidity regions, such that individual snowflakes are nearly[clarification needed] unique in structure. Snowflakes encapsulated in rime form balls known as graupel. Snowflakes appear white in color despite being made of clear ice. This is due to diffuse reflection of the whole spectrum of light by the small crystal facets.[2]_


----------



## jiny

Jas0n said:


> _A snowflake is either a single ice crystal or an aggregation of ice crystals which falls through the Earth's atmosphere.[1] They begin as snow crystals which develop when microscopic supercooled cloud droplets freeze. Snowflakes come in a variety of sizes and shapes. Complex shapes emerge as the flake moves through differing temperature and humidity regions, such that individual snowflakes are nearly[clarification needed] unique in structure. Snowflakes encapsulated in rime form balls known as graupel. Snowflakes appear white in color despite being made of clear ice. This is due to diffuse reflection of the whole spectrum of light by the small crystal facets.[2]_



You're so funny, Jason.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Jas0n said:


> _A snowflake is either a single ice crystal or an aggregation of ice crystals which falls through the Earth's atmosphere.[1] They begin as snow crystals which develop when microscopic supercooled cloud droplets freeze. Snowflakes come in a variety of sizes and shapes. Complex shapes emerge as the flake moves through differing temperature and humidity regions, such that individual snowflakes are nearly[clarification needed] unique in structure. Snowflakes encapsulated in rime form balls known as graupel. Snowflakes appear white in color despite being made of clear ice. This is due to diffuse reflection of the whole spectrum of light by the small crystal facets.[2]_



Well, I know that definition of it XD  but what do they do on TBT?


----------



## JeffreyAC

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, I know that definition of it XD  but what do they do on TBT?



Melt? I don't think the forum is cold enough


----------



## jiny

Dawnpiplup said:


> Well, I know that definition of it XD  but what do they do on TBT?



Maybe it's for the new event


----------



## piske

SNOWFLAKES :O


----------



## oath2order

P e o n y said:


> SNOWFLAKES :O



what about 'em


----------



## piske

oath2order said:


> what about 'em



I just got really, really excited when I saw it and I had to put it out there somewhere ;w; rip post quality...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

JeffreyAC said:


> Melt? I don't think the forum is cold enough



Oh, but I'm sure it won't melt...for TBT is a wonderful, _magical_ place...it is filled with bells, eggs, embers, tickets, and our newest currency, snowflakes! Such a wonderful sight to see! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Maybe it's for the new event



Ooh, new event?  This is the first that I've heard that we're gonna have an event coming up soon. I think what you're saying is true, because Jason is lurking this thread and not saying anything else about the Snowflakes.


----------



## oath2order

P e o n y said:


> I just got really, really excited when I saw it and I had to put it out there somewhere ;w; rip post quality...



OH.

I didn't even notice the currency, tbh I just thought you were saying snowflakes for some reason lmao i'm dumb


----------



## RainCrossing

Hey, I want a particular majority of my threads permanently removed from the forum. Is there any way besides locking the threads?


----------



## Nightmares

HOW AM I -9TBT O.O


----------



## Murray

RainCrossing said:


> Hey, I want a particular majority of my threads permanently removed from the forum. Is there any way besides locking the threads?



Nope, sorry. We generally don't delete threads under normal circumstances.


----------



## vhdekker

Hey,
I tried deleting messages in my inbox but I get the following message:
"Invalid Private Message specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"
I doesn't matter if I delete 1 message, multiple or all.

What do I do?
My inbox is full.


----------



## Acruoxil

vhdekker said:


> Hey,
> I tried deleting messages in my inbox but I get the following message:
> "Invalid Private Message specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"
> I doesn't matter if I delete 1 message, multiple or all.
> 
> What do I do?
> My inbox is full.


Did you try refreshing the page? The error occurs when the PM you're trying to delete is not found; it's possible the request was already processed but the page didn't load it up.

I sent you a test PM, your inbox is not full. Check again


----------



## vhdekker

Aerate said:


> Did you try refreshing the page? The error occurs when the PM you're trying to delete is not found; it's possible the request was already processed but the page didn't load it up.
> 
> I sent you a test PM, your inbox is not full. Check again



Thanks! I saw your test PM


----------



## Aali

How do I change my spolier tab so it doesn't say spoiler but something else?


----------



## tearypastel

Aali said:


> How do I change my spolier tab so it doesn't say spoiler but something else?



[ spoiler = this is the title] this is the middle [/spoiler]

 just remove the spaces, so it will look like this:


Spoiler: this is the title



this is the middle


----------



## vhdekker

I just uploaded a few photos in an album.
How do I change the order of the photos in my album?


----------



## Acruoxil

Hi, I was wondering if banned users can receive PMs from normal users.

Also, can people you set on ignore read your VMs, or check out your profile?


----------



## mahonia

i really want to know how to get tbt bells. i know its stupid but can someone help me?


----------



## Sholee

mahonia said:


> i really want to know how to get tbt bells. i know its stupid but can someone help me?



You get them from posting on the forums. 
However, people also sell art, acnl items, villagers, etc for bells as well.
More info here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## vhdekker

vhdekker said:


> I just uploaded a few photos in an album.
> How do I change the order of the photos in my album?



Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz

Why aren't there any lights on the cedar tree?


----------



## JeffreyAC

On average, how many bells are generated per day on the site?


----------



## PeeBraiin

Question!!
I bought the color change under my name
But if I change the text will the Color go back to black?


----------



## Heyden

Universaljellyfish said:


> Question!!
> I bought the color change under my name
> But if I change the text will the Color go back to black?



It will stay the same as long as the box is still checked as active


----------



## Dinosaurz

Has the raffle winners been revealed/when will they be revealed?


----------



## ACNLover10

Are you able to get the presents off your line up?


----------



## Heyden

ACNLover10 said:


> Are you able to get the presents off your line up?



Check the hidden box in your inventory


----------



## classically.trained

What does configuring a collectible do?


----------



## PeeBraiin

Will there be a restock during new years?


----------



## maarowak

Are people allowed to edit a bid in an auction?


----------



## ToxiFoxy

x does anyone else's iPad glitch like these? Do you know why its happening?


----------



## jiny

ToxiFoxy said:


> x does anyone else's iPad glitch like these? Do you know why its happening?



Mine does that ALL the time. Clearing your history seems to fix it.


----------



## kellybean

Alright, question about buying/selling...

How much do people usually up-charge in bells when selling items/services in Re-Tail, if at all?
Like, is it supposed to be worth what you buy it for in-game? Is there some kind of rule about that?

And how do you determine somethings worth in TBT bells? Is there some sort of formula or what?

Thankies~


----------



## JeffreyAC

kellybean said:


> Alright, question about buying/selling...
> 
> How much do people usually up-charge in bells when selling items/services in Re-Tail, if at all?
> Like, is it supposed to be worth what you buy it for in-game? Is there some kind of rule about that?
> 
> And how do you determine somethings worth in TBT bells? Is there some sort of formula or what?
> 
> Thankies~



There is no rule, you can charge whatever you want (and people are willing to pay). I usually do it for free or 99k, since any other is "too much of a bother".


----------



## matt

How long do you have to wait before a second post on a thread straight after the previous does not form a post merge?
How long does it take before I can post again without forming a post merge.


----------



## jiny

matt said:


> How long do you have to wait before a second post on a thread straight after the previous does not form a post merge?
> How long does it take before I can post again without forming a post merge.



it takes 30 minutes c:


----------



## Javocado

matt said:


> How long do you have to wait before a second post on a thread straight after the previous does not form a post merge?
> How long does it take before I can post again without forming a post merge.



I think it's a clean 30 minutes.


----------



## Jacob

How many members were online at a time last year? When was the peak of active members?


----------



## Pokemanz

Why can't I move messages in my Sent folder to other folders?


----------



## Acruoxil

Nice new layout


----------



## WillDanceForBells

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and probably being a little dense but can anyone tell me how to start a member blog? I can't seem to figure it out!

Again, sorry if it's a stupid question and happy new year to all!


----------



## Jacob

WillDanceForBells said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and probably being a little dense but can anyone tell me how to start a member blog? I can't seem to figure it out!
> 
> Again, sorry if it's a stupid question and happy new year to all!


Hi, welcome to the forums!
I think you must have at least 7 posts before you can blog


----------



## WillDanceForBells

Ah I see! Thank a bunch for the reply


----------



## starlightsong

Is this supposed to happen?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?344120-Lucky-the-lazy-not-so-lucky-dog&p=6003550
The post merge, I mean. Someone replied to my thread about 2 minutes after I created it, I replied to them, it merged my reply with the OP. If it's supposed to happen, then okay, I've just never seen it!


----------



## Acruoxil

That is so weird, no its not supposed to happen. Idk whats up


----------



## Anine

I feel like an idiot, but... What kinda valuta is tbt that everyone keeps posting about? x:


----------



## JeffreyAC

Aelia said:


> I feel like an idiot, but... What kinda valuta is tbt that everyone keeps posting about? x:



This site's currency:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Kayteddy

I recently purchased a user title color change from the store for 220 TBT, and it didn't work. Is there a specific place I should post to receive help with clarifying what happened or is this the place? Thank you!


----------



## Venn

Kayteddy said:


> I recently purchased a user title color change from the store for 220 TBT, and it didn't work. Is there a specific place I should post to receive help with clarifying what happened or is this the place? Thank you!



Your user title is "Member", and I see it in Pink. So I think it worked.


----------



## pandapples

Is it just me or are the Christmas collectibles (dolls, mittens, coal) unable to be active? In my inventory the active box is not clickable. The hidden box, however, is clickable.

edit: fixed, ty!


----------



## Zane

pandapples said:


> Is it just me or are the Christmas collectibles (dolls, mittens, coal) unable to be active? In my inventory the active box is not clickable. The hidden box, however, is clickable.



oh wow i didn't notice that, i hid mine the other day and now the active box is broken. p:


----------



## maounkhan

How do we make polls?


----------



## Murray

maounkhan said:


> How do we make polls?



When you're posting a new thread, scroll down until you see this:







After you finish writing the thread and click post you will be taken to a page to set up your poll.


----------



## Heyden

If I send a PM, then delete from sent straight away, will it still appear in that persons inbox


----------



## Zeiro

Why do I still see ads if I'm logged in?


----------



## jiny

Zeiro said:


> Why do I still see ads if I'm logged in?



I'm wondering this too! Ads are popping up for me and I'm logged in.


----------



## Jacob

Zeiro said:


> Why do I still see ads if I'm logged in?





Sugarella said:


> I'm wondering this too! Ads are popping up for me and I'm logged in.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339438-TBT-Suggestions-and-Feedback-thread&p=6026472&viewfull=1#post6026472 --


----------



## Zeiro

Jacob said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339438-TBT-Suggestions-and-Feedback-thread&p=6026472&viewfull=1#post6026472 --


Eh. Were guest ads not making enough?


----------



## Aali

Jacob said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?339438-TBT-Suggestions-and-Feedback-thread&p=6026472&viewfull=1#post6026472 --



That's odd I don't see any ads

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh nvm I have an adblocker


----------



## Ruriko

Why do subscription email notifications get sent like an hour late? I use gmail


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ruriko said:


> Why do subscription email notifications get sent like an hour late? I use gmail



cuz the email system this site uses is dumpster tier

i remember getting emails about friend requests half a year after the fact


----------



## Aali

Can you give others bad wifi ratings for other reasons outside of games?

Like retracting bids after winning an auction, cursing out people, scamming people out of tbt, stuff like that


----------



## Murray

Aali said:


> Can you give others bad wifi ratings for other reasons outside of games?
> 
> Like retracting bids after winning an auction, cursing out people, scamming people out of tbt, stuff like that



Yes, you will notice that it is called Wi-Fi / Trade Rating. So if you were scammed or someone retracted out of your auction on this site than it's normally justifiable to give them a negative rating. With cursing though, it would be more suitable if you reported it to let a staff member deal with it if it breaks any rules regarding behaviour etc.


----------



## alarmingpancakes

Murray said:


> Yes, you will notice that it is called Wi-Fi / Trade Rating. So if you were scammed or someone retracted out of your auction on this site than it's normally justifiable to give them a negative rating. With cursing though, it would be more suitable if you reported it to let a staff member deal with it if it breaks any rules regarding behaviour etc.



Does this also qualify if you had already paid for the villager, they told you to come over, and within one minute they said they TTed the villager too far and it left? Like to me, I got my hopes up, paid, was already on my way, and an experienced cycler TTed too far.

Also, how do I do the spoiler in my post?


----------



## Murray

alarmingpancakes said:


> Does this also qualify if you had already paid for the villager, they told you to come over, and within one minute they said they TTed the villager too far and it left? Like to me, I got my hopes up, paid, was already on my way, and an experienced cycler TTed too far.
> 
> Also, how do I do the spoiler in my post?



If you have paid and agreed to a trade and it falls out because of the other person, then you could give a negative rating if you wished. However, if the other person refunded what you paid you might choose to be understanding and not give a rating (or maybe even a neutral rating!).

To make a spoiler use the follow formatting:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler]text here[/spoiler]


----------



## Osiris

I didn't receive my birthday TBT :< Is there a way to remedy this?


----------



## Llust

are we even allowed to have discussion based threads in the museum? as far as i know, it's supposed to be a place to make a gallery or something. even if its an art based discussion


----------



## Jacob

how many username changes can we each have asking for a friend


----------



## Heyden

Jacob said:


> how many username changes can we each have asking for a friend



I'm pretty sure you can only change 5 times.


----------



## alarmingpancakes

Murray said:


> If you have paid and agreed to a trade and it falls out because of the other person, then you could give a negative rating if you wished. However, if the other person refunded what you paid you might choose to be understanding and not give a rating (or maybe even a neutral rating!).
> 
> To make a spoiler use the follow formatting:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler]text here[/spoiler]



And how do I add a title to said spoiler?


----------



## kassie

Jacob said:


> how many username changes can we each have asking for a friend





Haydenn said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only change 5 times.



idk i think it's unlimited now? i've changed my username way more than 5 times


----------



## Oblivia

Jacob said:


> how many username changes can we each have asking for a friend



You can change as many times as you want.



alarmingpancakes said:


> And how do I add a title to said spoiler?



[Spoiler=Not a spoiler]Hi![/spoiler]

Becomes this:



Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Hi!


----------



## oath2order

Hey somehow your damn site broke


----------



## Damniel

oath2order said:


> Hey somehow your damn site broke



End it's suffering.


----------



## NursePhantump

Haha so stupid question probably but um how do I give people WiFi ratings? ;v;


----------



## Murray

NursePhantump said:


> Haha so stupid question probably but um how do I give people WiFi ratings? ;v;



On their profile find the 'Wi-Fi / Trade Rating' tab and click *Submit Feedback For user*


----------



## cereus08

How do you trade tbt?


----------



## Oblivia

cereus08 said:


> How do you trade tbt?



Here's a thread with instructions on how to transfer TBT bells.  Alternatively, you can click the bell amount in the recipient's sidebar (under their post count) and prompt the exchange that way.


----------



## Llust

are we allowed to trade steam cards?


----------



## piichinu

i saw a user w a 150x150 avatar (pasta) whats up w that


----------



## Jake

stardusk said:


> are we allowed to trade steam cards?


as long as it's not for tbt bells/collectibles/AC items



carfax alt said:


> i saw a user w a 150x150 avatar (pasta) whats up w that


it was sold in the shop before it was discontinued so they would have bought the avatar extension before it got removed. Though the user you are talking about has the "extension" due to the default avatar they have chosen. Some of the forums default avatars (only the ones under AC Actions) are 150x150 instead of the normal 100x100 - so basically they don't really have the extension  - it's just because the coding or w/e for those set of avatars is different - and once they change their avatar it'll go back to 100x100


----------



## kelpy

Jake. said:


> it was sold in the shop before it was discontinued so they would have bought the avatar extension before it got removed. Though the user you are talking about has the "extension" due to the default avatar they have chosen. Some of the forums default avatars (only the ones under AC Actions) are 150x150 instead of the normal 100x100 - so basically they don't really have the extension  - it's just because the coding or w/e for those set of avatars is different - and once they change their avatar it'll go back to 100x100



yup, you got it. after I chose it I was like, wow, it looks so much bigger?..


----------



## Nicole.

Is there any way I could transfer my thread to a different board?


----------



## NursePhantump

I am full of stupid questions wowee but how tf do I make a poll I am confused please send the helps


----------



## oath2order

Nicole. said:


> Is there any way I could transfer my thread to a different board?



Report it and the mods might move. Be sure to tell them where to move it to.



NursePhantump said:


> I am full of stupid questions wowee but how tf do I make a poll I am confused please send the helps



When creating a new thread there should be options at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

how do you report a thread?


----------



## Alienfish

Kittyinpink87 said:


> how do you report a thread?



click on the ! triangle/report in lower left corner of the first/op post and describe why i assume.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

NursePhantump said:


> I am full of stupid questions wowee but how tf do I make a poll I am confused please send the helps


It's not a stupid question ^^ Go to post a thread as you normally do, but tick the box under 'Post a Poll' and enter the number of options you want to have in your poll. When you click 'Submit New Thread', the next page will prompt you to enter your poll options, whether the poll is public or not & the date the poll closes (if there is one).


----------



## Kittyinpink87

is there any kind of guide for the going rates of collectibles?
i see people refer to one , but i haven't seen one.


----------



## Jake

Kittyinpink87 said:


> is there any kind of guide for the going rates of collectibles?
> i see people refer to one , but i haven't seen one.



It's in the tbt market place. It's not stocked so you might have to go through a few pages. I think it was made by skyfall and it's called something like "guide for suggested market value prices of collectibles" or something ???
I would look but I'm on my phone and #lazy


----------



## Jacob

Kittyinpink87 said:


> is there any kind of guide for the going rates of collectibles?
> i see people refer to one , but i haven't seen one.



Yea, here you go.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?334670-Market-Price-Summary-of-Collectibles

Sholee does a really nice job updating it!


----------



## lucitine

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?336091-Weeson-Cycling-gt-gt-Out-Sly-In-Eunice&p=6089404#post6089404

Can anyone see my posts on the page? the latest one should be about sly moving...


----------



## Kittyinpink87

lucitine said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?336091-Weeson-Cycling-gt-gt-Out-Sly-In-Eunice&p=6089404#post6089404
> 
> Can anyone see my posts on the page? the latest one should be about sly moving...



last post by you that i see is about Carmen moving.


----------



## lucitine

D; Why are my posts not showing up


----------



## maounkhan

Do we need to play an Animal Crossing to be on these forums. Can you be a "used to play" Animal Crossing?


----------



## lucitine

maounkhan said:


> Do we need to play an Animal Crossing to be on these forums. Can you be a "used to play" Animal Crossing?



I don't see why not ._.


----------



## Pokemanz

maounkhan said:


> Do we need to play an Animal Crossing to be on these forums. Can you be a "used to play" Animal Crossing?



Most of us older members don't really play anymore, we just hang around because we've grown accustomed to everything here.
Heck, some people even join just to sell art. I've heard them ask "what's Animal Crossing?" before smh. -___-

No one's gonna kick you out if you don't play anymore.


----------



## JellofishXD

What's your thoughts on having a thread for spam to keep it away from other threads?


----------



## Blu Rose

JellofishXD said:


> What's your thoughts on having a thread for spam to keep it away from other threads?



you mean importing a youtube comment section?


----------



## Nicole.

oath2order said:


> Report it and the mods might move. Be sure to tell them where to move it to.



I've reported it and nothing has been done about it so far, so I guess I'll just leave it. Thank you anyways!


----------



## maounkhan

Pokemanz said:


> Most of us older members don't really play anymore, we just hang around because we've grown accustomed to everything here.
> Heck, some people even join just to sell art. I've heard them ask "what's Animal Crossing?" before smh. -___-
> 
> No one's gonna kick you out if you don't play anymore.


Thanks Pokemanz! Do you play?


----------



## seliph

nvm


----------



## Kittyinpink87

when i click "Like" on someones post it shows their bells go down to 0. 
thats just a small cosmetic glitch , right?


----------



## Alienfish

Kittyinpink87 said:


> when i click "Like" on someones post it shows their bells go down to 0.
> thats just a small cosmetic glitch , right?



yeah it doesn't actually take them away so they don't bother with it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



maounkhan said:


> Do we need to play an Animal Crossing to be on these forums. Can you be a "used to play" Animal Crossing?



No.. I was without the game for a long time before I started playing again last christmas, I still enjoy the other parts.


----------



## aburayacrossing

Is there a setting to disable my viewing of gifs/animations in other people's signatures?  I have a sensory processing disorder and it is making it hard for me to focus on the text.  None of the other forums I visit allow moving signatures, so I am not sure if it is possible to block them.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

aburayacrossing said:


> Is there a setting to disable my viewing of gifs/animations in other people's signatures?  I have a sensory processing disorder and it is making it hard for me to focus on the text.  None of the other forums I visit allow moving signatures, so I am not sure if it is possible to block them.



settings > general settings > Thread Display Options


----------



## glow

aburayacrossing said:


> Is there a setting to disable my viewing of gifs/animations in other people's signatures?  I have a sensory processing disorder and it is making it hard for me to focus on the text.  None of the other forums I visit allow moving signatures, so I am not sure if it is possible to block them.



I'm not sure you can disable only gifs but you can disable all signatures.

To do that, go to Settings then in General Settings under the section "Thread Display Options" uncheck the box that says Display Signatures


----------



## aburayacrossing

m3ow_ said:


> I'm not sure you can disable only gifs but you can disable all signatures.
> 
> To do that, go to Settings then in General Settings under the section "Thread Display Options" uncheck the box that says Display Signatures



Oh, thank you!  It's a bit sad to disable all the signatures of course, but it will be better for me.  Thank you so much!


----------



## oranje

I have a question about the site shop. I've been looking at the "+1 Images in Signature" for a few weeks now and it always seems like it's sold out. How often/when does it restock? Do other members sell it for tbt too?


----------



## Alienfish

oranje said:


> I have a question about the site shop. I've been looking at the "+1 Images in Signature" for a few weeks now and it always seems like it's sold out. How often/when does it restock? Do other members sell it for tbt too?



There's no use for it so it hasn't been restocked in eons.. You can still use several images in the sig as long as you align them within the 715 x 250 limits


----------



## Ayaya

oranje said:


> I have a question about the site shop. I've been looking at the "+1 Images in Signature" for a few weeks now and it always seems like it's sold out. How often/when does it restock? Do other members sell it for tbt too?



You don't need to buy the upgrade to have more than one images in your signature anymore. It's sold out because it's no longer a feature that's for sale


----------



## Alienfish

Ayaya said:


> You don't need to buy the upgrade to have more than one images in your signature anymore. It's sold out because it's no longer a feature that's for sale



Yes, indeed. Also a lot of addons are no longer in use like the user tite change, you can do it for free in Edit Profile under Settings.

(although I wish they'd allow us to have 150 x150 images :c might just use a default one now lol)


----------



## oath2order

oranje said:


> I have a question about the site shop. I've been looking at the "+1 Images in Signature" for a few weeks now and it always seems like it's sold out. How often/when does it restock? Do other members sell it for tbt too?



the mods won't remove it for some reason


----------



## Jake

aburayacrossing said:


> Oh, thank you!  It's a bit sad to disable all the signatures of course, but it will be better for me.  Thank you so much!



If you're really desperate to just remove gifs and not images in signatures, if you use chrome or Firefox you can physically alter the browsers settings to prevent gifs from giffing, and instead show the first frame and act as an image, or download an extension to prevent gifs loading.


----------



## NursePhantump

Is there a thread making limit??? Because I've already made two new threads today and idk I feel like I'm already starting to annoy people by posting two threads whoops.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

NursePhantump said:


> Is there a thread making limit??? Because I've already made two new threads today and idk I feel like I'm already starting to annoy people by posting two threads whoops.



i've seen people make much much more then that. so no i think that there is not.


----------



## Damniel

NursePhantump said:


> Is there a thread making limit??? Because I've already made two new threads today and idk I feel like I'm already starting to annoy people by posting two threads whoops.



As long as the thread has content and not just spam, I don't see why not.


----------



## Llust

NursePhantump said:


> Is there a thread making limit??? Because I've already made two new threads today and idk I feel like I'm already starting to annoy people by posting two threads whoops.



nah, you're not annoying anyone as far as i know. i actually like it when new threads and discussions are created in brewster's cafe. i post there a lot, so it's nice posting in new threads for a change. also, there's no limit to thread making


----------



## cosmylk

super curious, but are welcome bells still a thing?


----------



## Murray

Tomia said:


> super curious, but are welcome bells still a thing?



Nope


----------



## cosmylk

Murray said:


> Nope


thanks, I didn't think so. but thought I might as well confirm


----------



## Venn

What happened to the Christmas Light Collectible?


----------



## Oblivia

Venice said:


> What happened to the Christmas Light Collectible?



They were temporary and disappeared shortly after the conclusion of the Christmas event.


----------



## lucitine

Someone reserved a villager from my cycling thread and I've pm'd them, but when I search their name, I get no results. 
Has the person been banned o.o?


----------



## Jake

lucitine said:


> Someone reserved a villager from my cycling thread and I've pm'd them, but when I search their name, I get no results.
> Has the person been banned o.o?



I just took a quick glance at your cycling thread and both users who have reserved villagers in the OP can be found here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6097439&viewfull=1#post6097439
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6115581&viewfull=1#post6115581

So unless they're someone else you don't have in the OP, they're not banned


----------



## spamurai

Jake. said:


> I just took a quick glance at your cycling thread and both users who have reserved villagers in the OP can be found here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6097439&viewfull=1#post6097439
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6115581&viewfull=1#post6115581
> 
> So unless they're someone else you don't have in the OP, they're not banned



You're so resourceful


----------



## Pokemanz

A lot of my threads have been glitchy lately (not bumping up when I post, for example). Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Aali

How do I make one of those HTML boxes?


----------



## Ayaya

Aali said:


> How do I make one of those HTML boxes?



This one? 


		HTML:
	

This is a sample


It's (HTML)CODE HERE(/HTML), Just replace the () with []


----------



## Jacob

Pokemanz said:


> A lot of my threads have been glitchy lately (not bumping up when I post, for example). Is there any way to fix this?



It usually only happens when your post starts a new page
Having someone post after you usually fixes it, but I don't think there is an actual way to fix it for good


----------



## lucitine

Jake. said:


> I just took a quick glance at your cycling thread and both users who have reserved villagers in the OP can be found here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6097439&viewfull=1#post6097439
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iga-amp-Lucy&p=6115581&viewfull=1#post6115581
> 
> So unless they're someone else you don't have in the OP, they're not banned



I actually took peoples names off that list so you wouldn't have searched him up.

So, I'm still wondering the answer


----------



## Murray

lucitine said:


> I actually took peoples names off that list so you wouldn't have searched him up.
> 
> So, I'm still wondering the answer



If you provided their username I might be able to help?


----------



## lucitine

Murray said:


> If you provided their username I might be able to help?



Sure ^^
Mattastic


----------



## Murray

lucitine said:


> Sure ^^
> Mattastic



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?98361-Mattastic

I don't see any reason they wouldn't show up in a search. Although they only have one post they should still show up in the member list?


----------



## lucitine

Murray said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?98361-Mattastic
> 
> I don't see any reason they wouldn't show up in a search. Although they only have one post they should still show up in the member list?



That's so odd..I couldn't find him and I tried multiple times. May I ask if you did the search through the normal way?

I just tried again and I got 'Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## Murray

lucitine said:


> That's so odd..I couldn't find him and I tried multiple times. May I ask if you did the search through the normal way?
> 
> I just tried again and I got 'Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."



Yep, through the member list. Possible it might be mod cheats though I dunno


----------



## Jake

Murray said:


> Yep, through the member list. Possible it might be mod cheats though I dunno



I can see them just fine through the member list.


----------



## mogyay

my post count is heavy stressin me whats the chances a mod could knock off a thousand for me thanks

edit: i guess i could post less disregard


----------



## Astragoth

I seriously don't know where else to ask this, so please forgive me if this is in the wrong section of the forum, (since it's such a random question haha), but I just have to say, as someone who appreciates the small things, I REALLY love, a LOT, the Bell Tree Forums Background 

When it's snowing, the background reflects this, sunrises, sunsets, rain, etc, cover all that... it's just awesomely cool ^_^ So my question is this: who made the Bell Tree Forum background? 

(Again, sorry if this is in the wrong section).


----------



## Bowie

Are there any events coming up soon? Just curious because it feels like it's been a long while.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bowie said:


> Are there any events coming up soon? Just curious because it feels like it's been a long while.



Wasn't there going to be a fair or something


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> Wasn't there going to be a fair or something


Fair was postponed to summer or later in the year when more people are active



Bowie said:


> Are there any events coming up soon? Just curious because it feels like it's been a long while.


Based on previous years there'll be something for valentines day, and something for April fools - but they're usually pretty chill events and nothing big like Easter/Halloween/Christmas etc... But things may have changed this year so who knows!!


----------



## Oblivia

Astragoth said:


> I seriously don't know where else to ask this, so please forgive me if this is in the wrong section of the forum, (since it's such a random question haha), but I just have to say, as someone who appreciates the small things, I REALLY love, a LOT, the Bell Tree Forums Background
> 
> When it's snowing, the background reflects this, sunrises, sunsets, rain, etc, cover all that... it's just awesomely cool ^_^ So my question is this: who made the Bell Tree Forum background?
> 
> (Again, sorry if this is in the wrong section).



All of the site graphics were designed by either Jeremy or Jas0n.  I'm sure they appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## Llust

just out of curiosity, why did we ditch the old tbt site to use a new one?


----------



## spamurai

New 15 second posting rule? or have I only just noticed it xD


----------



## lemon-len

Any word on when the interest feature might be a thing again?


----------



## oath2order

lemon-len said:


> Any word on when the interest feature might be a thing again?



Probably never


----------



## Dorian

What does the little colored dot next to our user name signify?


----------



## Murray

Dorian said:


> What does the little colored dot next to our user name signify?



Your online status. Clear if you're offline, green if you're on, and yellow if you have invisible mode on (will appear as offline to others).


----------



## Dorian

Thank you, Super Moderator Murray!


----------



## lucitine

Has anybody else been experiencing lag?
I keep double posting because messages arent sending properly


----------



## jiny

lucitine said:


> Has anybody else been experiencing lag?
> I keep double posting because messages arent sending properly



Glad to know I'm not the only one! I keep lagging ):


----------



## lucitine

aixoo said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one! I keep lagging ):




Okay, so its not just me then


----------



## Mars Adept

Same here, but it hasn't happened in a while for me.

Here's my question.

What is TBT dating exactly. Can you actually get a valentine ( BF/GF ) on there, or is it just for lols?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Same here, but it hasn't happened in a while for me.
> 
> Here's my question.
> 
> What is TBT dating exactly. Can you actually get a valentine ( BF/GF ) on there, or is it just for lols?



lulz mostly, but who's to stop you if you do find a significant other there? There's a few folks around here dating each other so it's not far fetched.


----------



## Horus

Waiting for a better TBT skin/theme like


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Are we gonna get a Discord to replace Mumble?


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Are we gonna get a Discord to replace Mumble?



has mumble finally died

what the **** is discord


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> has mumble finally died
> 
> what the **** is discord



Mumble been dead ya fool. This is Discord


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Mumble been dead ya fool. This is Discord



so can i vocally and textually **** post on it


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> so can i vocally and textually **** post on it



yes, both at once even


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> yes, both at once even



**** yeah


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Are we gonna get a Discord to replace Mumble?



Jason was so gay for Discord a couple months ago and wanted to but then he didn't. I even added a BBCODE embed for it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Jason was so gay for Discord a couple months ago and wanted to but then he didn't. I even added a BBCODE embed for it



Jason was also so gay for more DND, why is Jason letting us down?


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Jason was also so gay for more DND, why is Jason letting us down?



Jason's just gay so we have that


----------



## Horus

I love Discord, lets do it

Maybe not a full access one though cus the people on this forum are insane


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but for some reason my tbt is stuck at 112? I noticed starting yesterday it wasn't going up even though I've made about 20 posts since yesterday. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Javocado

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but for some reason my tbt is stuck at 112? I noticed starting yesterday it wasn't going up even though I've made about 20 posts since yesterday. Is this happening to anyone else?



That's because your last couple of posts were in The Basement. You don't get bells for posting in The Basement.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Javocado said:


> That's because your last couple of posts were in The Basement. You don't get bells for posting in The Basement.



That's the subforum I post most in and I usually earn bells every day (that I'm on) so I'm pretty sure you still get bells from the basement.


----------



## Hermione Granger

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> That's the subforum I post most in and I usually earn bells every day (that I'm on) so I'm pretty sure you still get bells from the basement.



You won't get as much bells as you would if you were to post in Brewster's Cafe, however, since The Basement is meant to be a spamming sort of like area.


----------



## oath2order

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> That's the subforum I post most in and I usually earn bells every day (that I'm on) so I'm pretty sure you still get bells from the basement.



As of this post, I have 0 bells on hand. I posted about 6 times in the basement.

No bells.

You do not get bells in the basement.


----------



## Javocado

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> That's the subforum I post most in and I usually earn bells every day (that I'm on) so I'm pretty sure you still get bells from the basement.



Oh, but it's true. You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, and maybe one more I'm forgetting idk but sorry pal. Look on the bright side though, you made some cheddar posting in here. :')


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

John Lennon said:


> You won't get as much bells as you would if you were to post in Brewster's Cafe, however, since The Basement is meant to be a spamming sort of like area.



Yeah I notice it is much slower to rack up tbt but I swear I still gain some after 3-5 posts.


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> Oh, but it's true. You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, and maybe one more I'm forgetting idk but sorry pal. Look on the bright side though, you made some cheddar posting in here. :')



I think you don't get them in the Cellar.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Javocado said:


> Oh, but it's true. You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, and maybe one more I'm forgetting idk but sorry pal. Look on the bright side though, you made some cheddar posting in here. :')



Lol cheddar


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Javocado said:


> Oh, but it's true. You don't get TBT bells for posting in the Basement, TBT Marketplace, Introduction Board, and maybe one more I'm forgetting idk but sorry pal. Look on the bright side though, you made some cheddar posting in here. :')



Wasn't the Marketplace like a seriously reduced board?


----------



## Pokes

After how many minutes does it automatically log you out if you aren't active?


----------



## Chris

Pokes said:


> After how many minutes does it automatically log you out if you aren't active?



Fifteen minutes. 

If you're on your own computer (versus a shared computer) hit the "Remember Me?" button. It'll keep you logged in permanently on that device.


----------



## cosmylk

not really a question but. 
I was thinking of starting a new thread for the villager popularity tiers since the current one hasn't been updated in a while and some of the villagers are more popular than they use to be.
If this is allowed what forum would be a good forum to get it up and running with?


----------



## oath2order

Tomia said:


> not really a question but.
> I was thinking of starting a new thread for the villager popularity tiers since the current one hasn't been updated in a while and some of the villagers are more popular than they use to be.
> If this is allowed what forum would be a good forum to get it up and running with?



proibabyl the same one


----------



## Nightmares

Can anyone explain exactly what a void is, and why people want to "clear it", etc? 
Fankss xD


----------



## Crash

Nightmares said:


> Can anyone explain exactly what a void is, and why people want to "clear it", etc?
> Fankss xD


heres a guide c:​


----------



## Chrystina

WHAT.

this whole time have i been "disliking" peoples posts?!
i usually click it and just navigate away, but the first time today I noticed after it was red.. so I went back to previous posts I "liked", alllll red. I tried to, idk make it green but it didnt work. 

;_; /noob. Does this affect anything in any way towards them? I feel horrible D:


----------



## jiny

Alexithymiaa said:


> WHAT.
> 
> this whole time have i been "disliking" peoples posts?!
> i usually click it and just navigate away, but the first time today I noticed after it was red.. so I went back to previous posts I "liked", alllll red. I tried to, idk make it green but it didnt work.
> 
> ;_; /noob. Does this affect anything in any way towards them? I feel horrible D:



that just indicates you've liked it. don't worry


----------



## Oblivia

Alexithymiaa said:


> WHAT.
> 
> this whole time have i been "disliking" peoples posts?!
> i usually click it and just navigate away, but the first time today I noticed after it was red.. so I went back to previous posts I "liked", alllll red. I tried to, idk make it green but it didnt work.
> 
> ;_; /noob. Does this affect anything in any way towards them? I feel horrible D:



I addressed this a while ago so will just quote for the sake of convenience. 




			
				Oblivia said:
			
		

> What you're seeing is the normal icon that shows up after you click the Like button.  After you "like" something, the thumbs up that was there previously becomes a thumbs down which I assume is to indicate that you've already liked that particular post.  There actually isn't an option to dislike something or downvote it (though many forums have this option so I can see why it'd be a bit confusing), so you definitely didn't do anything wrong or give someone an erroneous dislike!  You can also see all of the posts you've liked by viewing your profile and clicking on the "Post Thanks/Like" tab.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense and gives you some peace of mind that you didn't smear someone's otherwise good post.


----------



## Ranko Hoshino

Would it be possible to have Felicity added to the "AC Villagers (Modern)" avatar list?


----------



## oath2order

Ranko Hoshino said:


> Would it be possible to have Felicity added to the "AC Villagers (Modern)" avatar list?



someone has to make it and idk if they wewill


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

You could just crop this if you wanted. Adding a background may need a bit more work though.  :/

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...est/scale-to-width-down/150?cb=20130721184858


----------



## Nightmares

Anyone know where the top poster list is?


----------



## maounkhan

Nightmares said:


> Anyone know where the top poster list is?



At the bottom of the main page.


----------



## Peter

Nightmares said:


> Anyone know where the top poster list is?



if you mean the top posters of all time:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pxter said:


> if you mean the top posters of all time:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30



It scares me that I'm #13 on that list and there's names with registration dates later than me higher up on that list.


----------



## Nightmares

Pxter said:


> if you mean the top posters of all time:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30



Thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz

Been wondering something. If there's a scroll bar that shows up when a signature exceeds the length of a post, why isn't there one for exceeding height? I know some other forums have this to prevent massive signatures. Would help cut back on staff having to remove sigs all the time.


----------



## Alienfish

Pxter said:


> if you mean the top posters of all time:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30



i'm honored you mention it 

at the sig question, i guess there are coding limits as well as height limits, you can always put extra stuff in a spoiler as long as that doesn't go too high either.


----------



## Justin

Pokemanz said:


> Been wondering something. If there's a scroll bar that shows up when a signature exceeds the length of a post, why isn't there one for exceeding height? I know some other forums have this to prevent massive signatures. Would help cut back on staff having to remove sigs all the time.



Something like this is on our road map, but we want to do it right. There are some issues with simply doing as you say, adding a scroll bar, and calling it a day. For one, you don't really want to encourage people to have massive signatures with tons of media in them slowing loading times, just simply because they can have a large one with a scrollbar. There's also the issue that spoilers are nice (and extremely common) for including things and the interaction of using spoilers inside a scroll-bar area could be annoying as well. Of course there are solutions around these problems too, but hopefully you can see why it's not as simple as it might seem.



Tom said:


> It scares me that I'm #13 on that list and there's names with registration dates later than me higher up on that list.



same


----------



## Jake

its pokemon day where is decked out banner????????


----------



## KarlaKGB

Justin said:


> Something like this is on our road map, but we want to do it right. There are some issues with simply doing as you say, adding a scroll bar, and calling it a day. For one, you don't really want to encourage people to have massive signatures with tons of media in them slowing loading times, just simply because they can have a large one with a scrollbar. There's also the issue that spoilers are nice (and extremely common) for including things and the interaction of using spoilers inside a scroll-bar area could be annoying as well. Of course there are solutions around these problems too, but hopefully you can see why it's not as simple as it might seem.
> 
> 
> 
> same



just nolifers xD


----------



## Bowie

Are we still allowed to buy/sell download codes? I was gonna make a thread asking for an SSB4 Bayonetta download code in exchange for 2,000 or more TBT Bells, but I'm not sure whether it's allowed or not.


----------



## Damniel

Bowie said:


> Are we still allowed to buy/sell download codes? I was gonna make a thread asking for an SSB4 Bayonetta download code in exchange for 2,000 or more TBT Bells, but I'm not sure whether it's allowed or not.


Nope


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> Are we still allowed to buy/sell download codes? I was gonna make a thread asking for an SSB4 Bayonetta download code in exchange for 2,000 or more TBT Bells, but I'm not sure whether it's allowed or not.



It depends on the code itself. If the code can be purchased with real life currency (such as the Bayonetta code), then it can't, but if there is no monetary value attached to it (like the current Mew promo code at GameStop) then it can be sold.


----------



## Chrystina

Not sure if this has been asked before buuut. if you purchase a username change - what if the username you want is already in use? Do you HAVE to come up with a different username, or do you get refunded the 1200 TBT?


----------



## jiny

Alexithymiaa said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before buuut. if you purchase a username change - what if the username you want is already in use? Do you HAVE to come up with a different username, or do you get refunded the 1200 TBT?



i think you would have to come up with a different username


----------



## Damniel

Alexithymiaa said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before buuut. if you purchase a username change - what if the username you want is already in use? Do you HAVE to come up with a different username, or do you get refunded the 1200 TBT?



You could either come up with a new one or pm an admin to see if they'd refund you. 

You should look up on the members list to see if the name is taken next time though.


----------



## Chrystina

Call me Daniel said:


> You could either come up with a new one or pm an admin to see if they'd refund you.
> 
> You should look up on the members list to see if the name is taken next time though.



Well I wanted Chrys but "CHRYS" is already taken. I checked before purchasing the add-on just incase. xD
Are usernames case sensitive?


----------



## jiny

Alexithymiaa said:


> Well I wanted Chrys but "CHRYS" is already taken. I checked before purchasing the add-on just incase. xD
> Are usernames case sensitive?



Maybe you can try Chrys, since it's just CHRYS that's taken.


----------



## seliph

Alexithymiaa said:


> Well I wanted Chrys but "CHRYS" is already taken. I checked before purchasing the add-on just incase. xD
> Are usernames case sensitive?



All that matters is the spelling. I really wanted to be null but NULL is taken so I had to compromise.
Start thinking of a new name m8


----------



## Trent the Paladin

IIRC Staff was working on something to enable username changes even if they username was taken.

But I'm still waiting on TBT Pokemon League so


----------



## Justin

Alexithymiaa said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before buuut. if you purchase a username change - what if the username you want is already in use? Do you HAVE to come up with a different username, or do you get refunded the 1200 TBT?



Refunds are always handled on a case-by-case basis of course but in that situation it would _probably_ be granted. If you want me to check a few names for you, feel free to PM me and I won't mind.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> But I'm still waiting on TBT Pokemon League so



I'm still waiting on TBT memories video from when we moved to VB.


----------



## serena186

I tried figuring it out on my own but to no avail. How do I change/edit the title of my own thread? Thanks very much


----------



## King Dorado

serena186 said:


> I tried figuring it out on my own but to no avail. How do I change/edit the title of my own thread? Thanks very much



if you go to edit on the first post, then choose the Go Advanced edit button, you can put the cursor in the title line and make changes there.


----------



## serena186

Thanks very much. 2nd question: Shortly after posting on this board, I got in trouble for my signature being too big. -.- Is there a way I can make it smaller (yet centered) myself or do I have to go back to the person who made it and have them edit it to the appropiate size? Thank you.


----------



## serena186

serena186 said:


> Thanks very much. 2nd question: Shortly after posting on this board, I got in trouble for my signature being too big. -.- Is there a way I can make it smaller (yet centered) myself or do I have to go back to the person who made it and have them edit it to the appropiate size? Thank you.



Nevermind. I found the handy, dandy signature guide. Thanks again.


----------



## Locket

I don't think this is supposed to happen?


----------



## Jake

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 165967
> 
> I don't think this is supposed to happen?


Are you using Firefox?


----------



## Locket

Jake. said:


> Are you using Firefox?



Nope. I'm using chrome.


----------



## Jake

Bunny Bento said:


> Nope. I'm using chrome.



I know FF can get infected with some text enhancement adware - but I'd assume the same can happen to chrome. It's most likely a problem with your browser than the site itself.


----------



## Pokemanz

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 165967
> 
> I don't think this is supposed to happen?



It's one of those ad virus extensions- adware. Got em before in Chrome, they're really difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Justin

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 165967
> 
> I don't think this is supposed to happen?



Yeah we have nothing like that on our site. Check your browser's plug-ins/extensions like other people mentioned. I'm certain you'll find something.


----------



## Kirbystarship

What are Snowflakes used for? I'm new to the site.


----------



## King Dorado

Tardis2016 said:


> What are Snowflakes used for? I'm new to the site.



they are only available during the Christmas event in December.


----------



## Trundle

I have an Animated Signature item I bought years back but it doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> I have an Animated Signature item I bought years back but it doesn't seem to work anymore.



you can still have .gif sigs if you upload it to imgur, pb or something with the img tags around it rather than the uploader here...i assume we don't need those or the +images ones...


----------



## Kirbystarship

How do people get a lot of Tbt? I see users that have around 20k Tbt?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tardis2016 said:


> How do people get a lot of Tbt? I see users that have around 20k Tbt?



Some people save up for loads of time, they scalp collectibles during restock and resell them, they sell AC:NL items, they sell art, all kinds of things. People that have 20K BTB probably have got it from when the IGB to BTB rate was much lower or from selling art.


----------



## Kirbystarship

BluePikachu47 said:


> Some people save up for loads of time, they scalp collectibles during restock and resell them, they sell AC:NL items, they sell art, all kinds of things. People that have 20K BTB probably have got it from when the IGB to BTB rate was much lower or from selling art.



What type of art in game art or for sig art?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tardis2016 said:


> What type of art in game art or for sig art?



Signature art, chibis, pixel art, art of their mayors, that kind of stuff.


----------



## DarkNerd

Hello, I make a few QR designs, but specifically for ACHHD, and I'm not sure which area I should post a thread where I show off my designs and get requests?  Should I post in the Able Sisters section or the TBT Marketplace? I think the TBT Marketplace might be the better area, but being new I wouldn't want to get started off on the wrong foot.


----------



## uwuzumakii

DarkNerd said:


> Hello, I make a few QR designs, but specifically for ACHHD, and I'm not sure which area I should post a thread where I show off my designs and get requests?  Should I post in the Able Sisters section or the TBT Marketplace? I think the TBT Marketplace might be the better area, but being new I wouldn't want to get started off on the wrong foot.



You should probably post in the Happy Home Designer boards, but if you intend to SELL them, either the TBT Marketplace OR the Happy Home Designer boards would work.


----------



## DarkNerd

I'll go with the Happy Home Designer area. Thank you for responding so quickly! I hope to y'all like my designs when I post them!


----------



## uwuzumakii

DarkNerd said:


> I'll go with the Happy Home Designer area. Thank you for responding so quickly! I hope to y'all like my designs when I post them!



I'm positive that they will look fantastic!


----------



## Alienfish

BluePikachu47 said:


> Some people save up for loads of time, they scalp collectibles during restock and resell them, they sell AC:NL items, they sell art, all kinds of things. People that have 20K BTB probably have got it from when the IGB to BTB rate was much lower or from selling art.



Yes, and before when you were allowed to sell for RL stuff like games and game codes you could make like 50k bells in two days, glad they changed that though(yes I admit I was a strong opponent against the RL market for a very good reason and due to the region lock things as well).

And yes, art can give you very much as well if you get people to buy ^_^


----------



## NerdHouse

I was going to comment about several threads I saw locked today, and I had a good 6-7 long paragraphs typed up right here with my thoughts on the matter, but decided to edit it so as to not incur the wrath of the Staff (as it may have sounded like I'm questioning them or challenging them).

I shouldn't have had to do that, but so be it.


----------



## seliph

Chroma Red said:


> I was going to comment about several threads I saw locked today, and I had a good 6-7 long paragraphs typed up right here with my thoughts on the matter, but decided to edit it so as to not incur the wrath of the Staff (as it may have sounded like I'm questioning them or challenging them).
> 
> I shouldn't have had to do that, but so be it.



Post it, admins and moderators of any website should be open to questions and criticism of their actions and if you get in trouble then they shouldn't be running a site.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Chroma Red said:


> I was going to comment about several threads I saw locked today, and I had a good 6-7 long paragraphs typed up right here with my thoughts on the matter, but decided to edit it so as to not incur the wrath of the Staff (as it may have sounded like I'm questioning them or challenging them).
> 
> I shouldn't have had to do that, but so be it.



Speak your mind. The worst that can happen is one of the forum police will lock your thread because they don't like what you're saying. But you _do_ have a right to say what you think.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

The thing that's worrying me about all of this, is that despite all of this it's going seemingly ignored. Users of a forum shouldn't have to make this many waves to try and get something small like a time limit for old threads established. It almost feels like a cartoon bureaucracy at this point.


----------



## Alienfish

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The thing that's worrying me about all of this, is that despite all of this it's going seemingly ignored. Users of a forum shouldn't have to make this many waves to try and get something small like a time limit for old threads established. It almost feels like a cartoon bureaucracy at this point.



Well they are kinda loose with a lot of things unless people actually try too hard to make simple regulations happens...


----------



## seliph

Moko said:


> Well they are kinda loose with a lot of things unless people actually try too hard to make simple regulations happens...



If it's so simple it should have already been regulated tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

nvll said:


> If it's so simple it should have already been regulated tbh.



Yeah, but then it took a long time to do other stuff as well so eh, well whatever floats their boat.


----------



## BetaChorale

There is something in the Rules/Guidelines that I would like to ask about privately. Who should I message/VM about requesting some information?


----------



## Jacob

FerahL said:


> There is something in the Rules/Guidelines that I would like to ask about privately. Who should I message/VM about requesting some information?



Your best bet would be a staff member

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## BetaChorale

Jacob said:


> Your best bet would be a staff member.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php



Goodness, I searched forever for a list like that. Booooookmaaarked! Thanks!
But, uhm... Would you happen to have a suggestion as to which one? I feel admin would be like a petty problem to bother them with (even though one did make the post in question), right?


----------



## Jacob

FerahL said:


> Goodness, I searched forever for a list like that. Booooookmaaarked! Thanks!
> But, uhm... Would you happen to have a suggestion as to which one? I feel admin would be like a petty problem to bother them with (even though one did make the post in question), right?



i would suggest *Oblivia*, she is the one I usually go to


----------



## BetaChorale

Jacob said:


> i would suggest *Oblivia*, she is the one I usually go to


Sweet, thanks so much!


----------



## Jacob

is " blog entries " on side bar new or did i always miss it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> is " blog entries " new or did i always miss it


Are you talking about the "Newest Entries" at the bottom of the main page or something else entirely?


----------



## Jacob

Tom said:


> Are you talking about the "Newest Entries" at the bottom of the main page or something else entirely?



Sorry I wasnt very clear, i edited the main question
I was referring to under my avatar on the sidebar


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> Sorry I wasnt very clear, i edited the main question
> I was referring to under my avatar on the sidebar



Ah that could be new, I've never noticed/seen that before myself actually. Unless it's a setting somewhere?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom said:


> Ah that could be new, I've never noticed/seen that before myself actually. Unless it's a setting somewhere?



Maybe it's the new thing they added while the forums were down earlier today.


----------



## Alienfish

Jacob said:


> is " blog entries " on side bar new or did i always miss it



No that thing under NNID/bells is new it seems, ugly asf though I don't want more clutter :c


----------



## Justin

It's actually something old that we got rid of years ago but has resurfaced after our update last night. It will be removed soon.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> It's actually something old that we got rid of years ago but has resurfaced after our update last night. It will be removed soon.



Ah, thank goodness.. I was wondering why that was displayed totally random


----------



## spamurai

Oh I've never noticed that xD


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> It's actually something old that we got rid of years ago but has resurfaced after our update last night. It will be removed soon.



are we allowed to know what all got updated or is it not important/will b revealed next direct?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> are we allowed to know what all got updated or is it not important/will b revealed next direct?



Going out on a limb and guessing overall it's not terribly important front end wise, more security and back end stuff. I think anyways.


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> are we allowed to know what all got updated or is it not important/will b revealed next direct?





Tom said:


> Going out on a limb and guessing overall it's not terribly important front end wise, more security and back end stuff. I think anyways.



Tom's right. We're not even informed of the details as it's nothing significant. We just got a text message from Jeremy a few minutes beforehand to tell us he was taking it down for maintenance.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Going out on a limb and guessing overall it's not terribly important front end wise, more security and back end stuff. I think anyways.



Yeah, most likely patching those security vulnerabilities and perhaps making sure the site stays running smoothly. As far as I'm aware this site uses a whole bunch of various stuff so it's important to keep it all up-to-date as so many things could have problems that need patching. 

I'm interested to know how/where it's being hosted as with some hosting companies such as Hostmonster (please don't use them - they have very hazy limitations and are sluggish) everything is taken care of whereas with DigitalOcean you have to take care of all the Linux updates and such yourself.



Spoiler: Kind of spammy DO promotion



If anyone is interested in DigitalOcean then get in touch and I'll give you a referral code for a free $10 (I forget what it is - something like that) and one-on-one advice on how to use it and such. The cheapest price is $5/month or $0.007/hour and with that you get 20GB SSD storage, 512MB RAM, 1 CPU core and 1TB bandwidth, which is enough for most people.


----------



## Justin

Jacob said:


> are we allowed to know what all got updated or is it not important/will b revealed next direct?



It is nothing of any remote importance honestly.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Why is the user title sold out and most of the Envelopes? And what are they used for? Are they just for sending gifts?


----------



## Pokemanz

Tardis2016 said:


> Why is the user title sold out and most of the Envelopes? And what are they used for? Are they just for sending gifts?



User Title Change is sold out because you can change it for free by clicking "Edit Profile" in your Settings. Envelopes allowed you to PM multiple people at a time, but it's kinda useless seeing as PMing individually isn't difficult.


----------



## Javocado

Tardis2016 said:


> Why is the user title sold out and most of the Envelopes? And what are they used for? Are they just for sending gifts?



The User Title change is sold out because you can simply change it from your Settings now. I've never purchased the envelopes, but I believe they let you send the same message to x amount of users depending on how many you get.


----------



## BetaChorale

Yoooo I have too many rules loopholes to ask about but this one is more important, so--

I've been seeing an increasing number of RLC art shops lately, TBT-accepting and RLC only. Aaaaaaand that's awesome, I may think about making one, once I'm done rediscovering myself in an artistic sense.

Except....

1.Community Guidelines
d. Prohibited Content
Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:

Violence, racism, terrorism, or other obscene content
Hacking information, viruses, or harmful computer software
Pornography, nudity, or sexual material
_Selling or trading virtual goods/services, including Animal Crossing items and villagers, for real world currency_
Source: (x)

...that is a thing.

So, do art services not count as services...? Or is it only talking about services _within Animal Crossing,_ like gardening and landscaping? Cause I've looked around on the guidelines and in the Museum Shop, there doesn't seem to be anything about an exception clause to the rule about art shops...

I hope I'm not inadvertently ratting people out, I'm just genuinely interested in having an income, really Q.Q


----------



## Alienfish

They still have that loophole? Wow man, well I guess it means you can't trade a teapot for Marshal or stuff I guess? But yeah you can't offer to, like landscape someone's town for RLC afaik.


----------



## Kirbystarship

How many TBT do you get on your birthday?


----------



## jiny

Tardis2016 said:


> How many TBT do you get on your birthday?



100 + age you're turning 

example: you turn 17 so you get 117 bells


----------



## BetaChorale

Why doesn't the tree at the top of BellTree forums have any bells on it?


----------



## Justin

FerahL said:


> Yoooo I have too many rules loopholes to ask about but this one is more important, so--
> 
> I've been seeing an increasing number of RLC art shops lately, TBT-accepting and RLC only. Aaaaaaand that's awesome, I may think about making one, once I'm done rediscovering myself in an artistic sense.
> 
> Except....
> 
> 1.Community Guidelines
> d. Prohibited Content
> Do not post any content that contains or promotes the following:
> 
> Violence, racism, terrorism, or other obscene content
> Hacking information, viruses, or harmful computer software
> Pornography, nudity, or sexual material
> _Selling or trading virtual goods/services, including Animal Crossing items and villagers, for real world currency_
> Source: (x)
> 
> ...that is a thing.
> 
> So, do art services not count as services...? Or is it only talking about services _within Animal Crossing,_ like gardening and landscaping? Cause I've looked around on the guidelines and in the Museum Shop, there doesn't seem to be anything about an exception clause to the rule about art shops...
> 
> I hope I'm not inadvertently ratting people out, I'm just genuinely interested in having an income, really Q.Q



That rule was indeed created with the intention of Animal Crossing activities. In regards to real money art shops, essentially we don't explicitly allow or disallow them. Surprisingly, they've caused us very little hassle so unless that changes, they'll probably remain allowed for the time being. Of course it's all subject to change as we've never implemented any specific rules on them, so be aware we could do so at any time!


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> That rule was indeed created with the intention of Animal Crossing activities. In regards to real money art shops, essentially we don't explicitly allow or disallow them. Surprisingly, they've caused us very little hassle so unless that changes, they'll probably remain allowed for the time being. Of course it's all subject to change as we've never implemented any specific rules on them, so be aware we could do so at any time!



Fair enough, I mean art is actually something you do yourself and not just taking advantage off to drive up pixel prices or use game services/codes for so i can see people willing to pay real money for it. But yeah unless people start sending like real-life wares for it in a large mass in public, I def. see where you are coming from


----------



## Nightmares

How do you find the top poster list?


----------



## King Dorado

Nightmares said:


> How do you find the top poster list?



go to community tab, and click on member's list.  then you can sort by category by clicking on the header of the category listing you want to see.


----------



## BetaChorale

Justin said:


> That rule was indeed created with the intention of Animal Crossing activities. In regards to real money art shops, essentially we don't explicitly allow or disallow them. Surprisingly, they've caused us very little hassle so unless that changes, they'll probably remain allowed for the time being. Of course it's all subject to change as we've never implemented any specific rules on them, so be aware we could do so at any time!



Thank you  



Moko said:


> Fair enough, I mean art is actually something you do yourself and not just taking advantage off to drive up pixel prices or use game services/codes for so i can see people willing to pay real money for it. But yeah unless people start sending like real-life wares for it in a large mass in public, I def. see where you are coming from



Also thanks to you :3


----------



## Alienfish

FerahL said:


> Also thanks to you :3



de nada :3

also thanks to Jubs for explaining it as well :3


----------



## Kirbystarship

How much Pm do each mailbox in the TBT shop hold?


----------



## Jake

Tardis2016 said:


> How much Pm do each mailbox in the TBT shop hold?



They say so in their descriptions:
Small = 100
Mailbox = 150
Purple  =150
Silver = 150
Gold = 600
Super = 700
Silver Super = 1,200
Gold Super = 1,500


----------



## Kirbystarship

Can you change how many posts on each page? I have 10posts for each page.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tardis2016 said:


> Can you change how many posts on each page? I have 10posts for each page.



Same here. There's no way to change this as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Chrystina

There is. Click settings at the top, then general settings under "My Account"
the option to change it is towards the bottom.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

AH! Did a quick Google search.

Go to http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions and search for "Number of Posts to Show Per Page" just under "Thread Display Options".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexi said:


> There is. Click settings at the top, then general settings under "My Account"
> the option to change it is towards the bottom.



Ninja'd.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Alexi said:


> There is. Click settings at the top, then general settings under "My Account"
> the option to change it is towards the bottom.



Thank you for helping me. just found it.


----------



## General Leo

Hello! I was curious on how to "rate" people after trading with them. Thank you much.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

General Leo said:


> Hello! I was curious on how to "rate" people after trading with them. Thank you much.





> You can find this system under a users profile by clicking their name, and navigating to wi-fi ratings to give feedback. While we encourage you guys to give feedback as much as possible, please remember to keep all of your responses accurate, and true. Any abuse of this system can and will result in warnings, infractions, and bans.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107294-Wi-Fi-Ratings


----------



## General Leo

Tom said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107294-Wi-Fi-Ratings



Ok. Thanks for the info. Will do.


----------



## Pokemanz

Are those winter items ever going to become giftable? I have like ten mittens that I'd rather sell to someone who wants them than just discard them.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Pokemanz said:


> Are those winter items ever going to become giftable? I have like ten mittens that I'd rather sell to someone who wants them than just discard them.



Nope. I would have happily given them away for free to people who didn't have any, but we were told they won't be giftable. I discarded about 8 of them.


----------



## poutysprout

If someone tells me they are buying a villager and will be there soon, I wait an hour, they change their mind... Should I leave bad feedback?

I don't want to be mean but it was frustrating.. Sitting there for so long with my gate open.. Wasting my time...

Maybe this isn't the place for this type of question..


----------



## Araie

poutysprout said:


> If someone tells me they are buying a villager and will be there soon, I wait an hour, they change their mind... Should I leave bad feedback?
> 
> I don't want to be mean but it was frustrating.. Sitting there for so long with my gate open..



No, I don't think so. Sometimes things just come up. Maybe they already had ten and didn't realise it, for instance.


----------



## poutysprout

Araie said:


> No, I don't think so. Sometimes things just come up. Maybe they already had ten and didn't realise it, for instance.



Alright. Was just curious because I saw a user with bad feedback regarding a cancelled trade.


----------



## Araie

poutysprout said:


> Alright. Was just curious because I saw a user with bad feedback regarding a cancelled trade.



Ah, ok. People do have different thoughts regarding what they may want to do, and maybe they thought that's what they should do, but it doesn't necessarily mean you have to give that feedback; only if you feel that's what you should give.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

poutysprout said:


> Alright. Was just curious because I saw a user with bad feedback regarding a cancelled trade.



Eh, I would only leave a WiFi rating if I actually connected online with them. I would recommend avoiding giving negative ratings as unless the receiver of the rating pleads to a moderator, it's stuck with their account for life.


----------



## Jake

poutysprout said:


> Alright. Was just curious because I saw a user with bad feedback regarding a cancelled trade.





Araie said:


> Ah, ok. People do have different thoughts regarding what they may want to do, and maybe they thought that's what they should do, but it doesn't necessarily mean you have to give that feedback; only if you feel that's what you should give.





AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Eh, I would only leave a WiFi rating if I actually connected online with them. I would recommend avoiding giving negative ratings as unless the receiver of the rating pleads to a moderator, it's stuck with their account for life.



It's more of a subjective thing when it comes to trading, iirc. You can actually leave feedback even if you don't connect with someone online - for example, the rules state that if you win an auction, you must see it through, and if they don't, then the auctioneer is allowed to leave negative feedback. On the flip side, they also say that an auctioneer must see their auction through to the end, if they cancel their auction without valid reasoning, bidders can leave negative feedback - both examples allow someone to give feedback, even though they didn't connect online.
As for someone actually not buying an item when they said they would (this not being an auction), for that case I (as in this is a personal opinion) would leave some neutral feedback, because if I had to wait an hour (or anything longer than a generous 15 minutes) only for them to change their mind, I would be pretty annoyed. Though before doing that I'd check their feedback on their profile, and if they had numerous neutral/negative ratings for not responding after buying, or changing their mind after a set amount of time, then I'd leave negative feedback.

Basically it's more of a subjective thing as to what you feel you should leave for a user. If it goes smoothly, obviously leave a positive response, if there's a few bumps, maybe leave neutral, and if it goes horribly wrong, then leave some negative feedback. Most of it comes down to your own digression, so just don't leave negative feedback for the sake of leaving it, only leave it if you think there's a valid reason (like I said, if you're unsure, neutral feedback is a good alternative). That said tho, if the person who receives the feedback thinks it's unfair they can always appeal to a staff member and they'll have the final say, tho I believe the staff tries to keep out of transaction feedback since it doesn't directly involve them and they only get the whole "he said, she said" POV.


----------



## FleuraBelle

How do you make those spoiler tabs?


----------



## Oblivia

Skweekerz said:


> How do you make those spoiler tabs?



[Spoiler=Not a spoiler]Hi![/spoiler]

Becomes this:


Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Hi!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Oblivia said:


> [Spoiler=Not a spoiler]Hi![/spoiler]
> 
> Becomes this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!



Thank you!


----------



## AkaneDeath

How do you send collectibles to other members?


----------



## King Dorado

AkaneDeath said:


> How do you send collectibles to other members?



go to the shop tab.  look to the left side of screen, you can click on inventory to display the collectibles that you own.  to the right of the item you want to transfer is a "gift" button, click that and a popup box appears for you to fill in recipient, message, and send.


----------



## Irelia

my sister told me that you can get beginner tbt, or new member tbt when you join. Does that still happen or not anymore ;-;


----------



## jiny

Shirayuki said:


> my sister told me that you can get beginner tbt, or new member tbt when you join. Does that still happen or not anymore ;-;



not anymore, the admins disabled it due to people making multiple accounts and taking the tbt to their own account


----------



## Irelia

milkirue said:


> not anymore, the admins disabled it due to people making multiple accounts and taking the tbt to their own account



oh okay! Thank u!


----------



## set-in-stone

hello how can i change my time? i set it wrong i dont know where to go... i have read the rules but i cant see it sorry if this is the wrong place it says to ask questions here though about te website

- - - Post Merge - - -

and how do i get rid of the easter egg hunting message on the top? is it just me? what does it mean im sorry im just not sure


----------



## Jake

set-in-stone said:


> hello how can i change my time? i set it wrong i dont know where to go... i have read the rules but i cant see it sorry if this is the wrong place it says to ask questions here though about te website
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and how do i get rid of the easter egg hunting message on the top? is it just me? what does it mean im sorry im just not sure



Click Settings in the top navigation, then scroll down and click "General Settings" and scroll down until you see a date and time option (it's towards the bottom of the page).

And there's no way to dismiss the banner at the top. For future reference, banners at the top that can be dismissed have an X in the top right corner that you can click to remove it.


----------



## Pokemanz

Just noticed the Snowflakes are gone. Did they get turned into TBT or anything at all?


----------



## Jake

Pokemanz said:


> Just noticed the Snowflakes are gone. Did they get turned into TBT or anything at all?



I'd assume not because every other event currency has had the "spend it go home empty handed" policy, iirc.


----------



## misspiggy95

Question
I have been inactive on the forums for quite awhile due to school (and other gaming duties I have xD)
Anyways, I cannot view a lot of things, like my own threads and stuff, search anything on the forums, basically anything except post>.<
is there a way to fix that?


----------



## Chrystina

misspiggy95 said:


> Question
> I have been inactive on the forums for quite awhile due to school (and other gaming duties I have xD)
> Anyways, I cannot view a lot of things, like my own threads and stuff, search anything on the forums, basically anything except post>.<
> is there a way to fix that?



it's because of the easter event. the function should work again after the event is over (sometime sunday)


----------



## misspiggy95

Alexi said:


> it's because of the easter event. the function should work again after the event is over (sometime sunday)


Oh awesome,
 thank you^_^


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I can't seem to add a gif to my signature. I do just what the signature guideline says, but it just comes up with one of those error picture things, not the gif. Help?
(Error picture thing in my signature)


----------



## Jacob

FanGirlCookie said:


> I can't seem to add a gif to my signature. I do just what the signature guideline says, but it just comes up with one of those error picture things, not the gif. Help?
> (Error picture thing in my signature)



Hi, can you please post a link to the gif?

Edit: I found it. The link you posted was:







		HTML:
	

http://i.imgur.com/KPv3Yo1.gifv




which is generally too big to even fit as your sig, so I took off the v on the end and it should be smaller






		HTML:
	

http://i.imgur.com/KPv3Yo1.gifv

However, this gif is also too big to fit in your signature. I recommend putting it in a spoiler.



Copy this and put it in your signature:


		HTML:
	

[spoiler= ][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/KPv3Yo1.gif[/IMG][/spoiler]


it will look like this:


Spoiler:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Yeah, GIFV extensions won't work... I think.

You really ought to resize that image to a maximum to 250 pixels vertically.


----------



## Laurelinde

Hi, 

Is there a section of the forum for posting in-game creations (path patterns, clothing designs, etc.) and QR codes? Would it go in the Museum section? I've made a couple things I'm happy to share, if anyone's interested.


----------



## mogyay

Laurelinde said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a section of the forum for posting in-game creations (path patterns, clothing designs, etc.) and QR codes? Would it go in the Museum section? I've made a couple things I'm happy to share, if anyone's interested.



the >able sisters< thread is the best place to post in-game creations


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hi where is the X in the banner, Easter Event has been up long enough pls. (Also pls restock black egg for me)


----------



## meowduck

You can be banned from this site without warning or is there infractions before?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

meowduck said:


> You can be banned from this site without warning or is there infractions before?



IANAM (I am not a mod) but yes and yes. If you're caught with an alt, the alt will be perma'd (I think) while your main is given a temporary ban. Spam bots and their ilk also presumably get perma's. However typically for the majority of forumgoers you will be issued warnings and infractions before getting banned.


----------



## KitaWarheit

For some reason I cant see my latest started threads, it says I dont have privledge! This is never happened before and Ive been here a while.


----------



## meowduck

Tom said:


> IANAM (I am not a mod) but yes and yes. If you're caught with an alt, the alt will be perma'd (I think) while your main is given a temporary ban. Spam bots and their ilk also presumably get perma's. However typically for the majority of forumgoers you will be issued warnings and infractions before getting banned.



Wow thanks! But perma'd means like IP address blocked?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitaWarheit said:


> For some reason I cant see my latest started threads, it says I dont have privledge! This is never happened before and Ive been here a while.



I'm having that same problem as Kita as well.


----------



## Crash

KitaWarheit said:


> For some reason I cant see my latest started threads, it says I dont have privledge! This is never happened before and Ive been here a while.





meowduck said:


> I'm having that same problem as Kita as well.


it's locked because of the egg hunt, you'll be able to view your latest threads and stuff again after it's over C:​


----------



## Trent the Paladin

meowduck said:


> Wow thanks! But perma'd means like IP address blocked?
> 
> I'm having that same problem as Kita as well.


1) Not quite, it just means that account is more or less shutdown.

2) Search is down until the Easter event ends, so viewing past threads, using post filters, and using search is disabled right now.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

meowduck said:


> Wow thanks! But perma'd means like IP address blocked?



IP bans are anything but permanent. Just reset your router or switch proxies...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not to mention flawed since once your IP address changes, someone else could get it and you can't have innocent people being caught out.


----------



## Damniel

Can we make it against the rules to VM me Damn Daniel! Anymore? Just kidding...or maybe not.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Call me Daniel said:


> Can we make it against the rules to VM me Damn Daniel! Anymore? Just kidding...or maybe not.



Don't worry, I've got your back. Sent a friendly visitor message which should fix everything.


----------



## Pokemanz

Is it possible to extend the signature character limit? I know that's there to prevent massive sigs, but I really wanted to link some other threads under my rotating sig... but I'm already like at 999/1000 for the limit rip.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Pokemanz said:


> Is it possible to extend the signature character limit? I know that's there to prevent massive sigs, but I really wanted to link some other threads under my rotating sig... but I'm already like at 999/1000 for the limit rip.



I agree with this. Currently having no issues with the signature character limit but I can see how it would be a problem.

Pokemanz, in the meantime, try using URL shorteners such as TinyURL or Bitly for your links. Avoid unnecessary spaces, slashes at the end of links and quotation marks for the BBCode.

As an example...
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?308276-DNP&p=5288609&viewfull=1#post5288609
http://belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?308276 (saving of 41 characters)
http://bit.ly/1MERqlR (total saving of 67 characters)

As another example...
[table="width: 700, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td]Hello[/td]
	[td]World![/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Could be changed to:
[table=width: 700, align: center][tr][td]Hello[/td][td]World![/td][/tr][/table]

Just a few handy hints for you.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Am I allowed to put a roast me thread in the basement?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Am I allowed to put a roast me thread in the basement?



I'm no official body, but probably.

The Basement doesn't have many threads that get locked since the rules aren't enforced as strictly there, and post quality is just thrown out the window.

I'd say go for it, and if anyone goes a bit too far, well *they* went a bit too far, not you.


----------



## Catparent

I'm very new and I'm just getting the hang of how things work around here and I was wondering one thing for giveaways/trading villagers.
So, I have powersaves, and I've never used it on ACNL but a feature of powersaves is that you can import your save files to your computer and then load them back on your cartridge later if you need to. So say I have a villager in boxes one day (lets just say Marshall). I have Marshall in boxes, I can back up that save to my laptop so that I can keep him in boxes there but progress my save on my cartridge.
My question is: would a giveaway be allowed where this is exploited (i.e. I just keep loading my old save where Marshall is in boxes so more than one person can have him)? Or if I accumulate multiple saves with a different villager in boxes on each one and then let people pick from a list of who they want and then I can load up the old save accordingly? Would this be allowed?
I know hacking isn't allowed and I understand why, but I'm not sure if this is considered that? I can't hack in villagers with powersaves for ACNL so they would have to come/leave naturally. I'm just reloading old saves here.

Sorry if I explained anything poorly, feel free to ask me to clarify something if need be!


----------



## jiny

Catparent said:


> I'm very new and I'm just getting the hang of how things work around here and I was wondering one thing for giveaways/trading villagers.
> So, I have powersaves, and I've never used it on ACNL but a feature of powersaves is that you can import your save files to your computer and then load them back on your cartridge later if you need to. So say I have a villager in boxes one day (lets just say Marshall). I have Marshall in boxes, I can back up that save to my laptop so that I can keep him in boxes there but progress my save on my cartridge.
> My question is: would a giveaway be allowed where this is exploited (i.e. I just keep loading my old save where Marshall is in boxes so more than one person can have him)? Or if I accumulate multiple saves with a different villager in boxes on each one and then let people pick from a list of who they want and then I can load up the old save accordingly? Would this be allowed?
> I know hacking isn't allowed and I understand why, but I'm not sure if this is considered that? I can't hack in villagers with powersaves for ACNL so they would have to come/leave naturally. I'm just reloading old saves here.
> 
> Sorry if I explained anything poorly, feel free to ask me to clarify something if need be!


powersaves are considered hacking in this, so no giveaways like that wouldn't be allowed. ~


----------



## Kirbystarship

I have a bell tree fair question. How do you get tickets. Do you buy them or do you enter contests.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tardis2016 said:


> I have a bell tree fair question. How do you get tickets. Do you buy them or do you enter contests.


The fair doesn't appear to be up right now, but whenever it happens you earn tickets by entering contests and events.


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> ok it was fine before the game released because there were barely any threads but now that it's out can you add the AC:HHD board (and AC:aF board too) to the "No Animal Crossing" new posts filter coz there are like 53495732 threads and they're getting annoying





Justin said:


> Coming very soon.



ok it's been like 7 months now I think that fits the official Jubs ETA time frame of "very soon" WHERE IS IT


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> ok it's been like 7 months now I think that fits the official Jubs ETA time frame of "very soon" WHERE IS IT



Coming very soon.


----------



## N e s s

So, i'm trying to use the table for signatures where its divided between left and right, but everytime I do anything with links the whole signature just disappears. Help???


----------



## Chrystina

N e s s said:


> So, i'm trying to use the table for signatures where its divided between left and right, but everytime I do anything with links the whole signature just disappears. Help???





		HTML:
	

[TABLE="width: 700"]
[TR]
[TD]link here[/TD]
[TD][RIGHT]link here[/RIGHT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


alternatively.. "link here" could be


		HTML:
	

[url="www.whatever.com"]text here[/url]


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alexi said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [TABLE="width: 700"]
> [TR]
> [TD]link here[/TD]
> [TD][RIGHT]link here[/RIGHT][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [/TABLE]
> 
> 
> alternatively.. "link here" could be
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [url="www.whatever.com"]text here[/url]




link herelink here​

Just making "link here" links in what you've pasted, I don't see what the issue is?

[TABLE="width: 700"]
[TR]
[TD][URL="http://google.co.uk"]link here[/URL][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT][URL="http://google.co.uk"]link here[/URL][/RIGHT][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Just realised I had such a wibbly-wobbly mind at the time of posting that, that I may as well have been having a stroke. Just ignore it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> link herelink here​
> 
> Just making "link here" links in what you've pasted, I don't see what the issue is?
> 
> [TABLE="width: 700"]
> [TR]
> [TD][URL="http://google.co.uk"]link here[/URL][/TD]
> [TD][RIGHT][URL="http://google.co.uk"]link here[/URL][/RIGHT][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [/TABLE]


Because it wasn't a question numnuts.

Staff when mod applications, I wanna know when to mail Justin Disneyland tickets before the rest of the forum


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Because it wasn't a question numnuts.
> 
> Staff when mod applications, I wanna know when to mail Justin Disneyland tickets before the rest of the forum



My annual pass DID expire in January...


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> My annual pass DID expire in January...



Mine did too! :, (


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Because it wasn't a question numnuts.



Just realised I had such a wibbly-wobbly mind at the time of posting that, that I may as well have been having a stroke. Just ignore it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> My annual pass DID expire in January...



I mightttt be able to fix that


----------



## OviRy8

So I'm actually confused on how the Blog Tree works. Is it just you writing down what's on your mind or does it have to pertain to specific topics?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

OviRy8 said:


> So I'm actually confused on how the Blog Tree works. Is it just you writing down what's on your mind or does it have to pertain to specific topics?



Blog Tree is your own little blog on the forum. You can write about pretty much anything you want so long as it doesn't break forum rules.


----------



## Trundle

Are any of the mods in a relationship? I'm curious because I heard from my friend that there are at least 7 couples on staff!


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> Are any of the mods in a relationship? I'm curious because I heard from my friend that there are at least 7 couples on staff!



I, for one, fully support the Jer x Jubs relationship.


----------



## Damniel

Trundle said:


> Are any of the mods in a relationship? I'm curious because I heard from my friend that there are at least 7 couples on staff!



http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23726120
Reminds me of this story


----------



## Trundle

Call me Daniel said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23726120
> Reminds me of this story



LOL when did you first read this?


----------



## Damniel

Trundle said:


> LOL when did you first read this?



You don't wanna know


----------



## Horus

Can we get an update on the night theme? When can I change the name of my group to something that isn't a mistake? 

One more thing


----------



## Xerolin

Why do I keep getting banned

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Can we get an update on the night theme? When can I change the name of my group to something that isn't a mistake?
> 
> One more thing



justina is otp. My previous username was named after #1 ship


----------



## Kirbystarship

Do you make any TBT if you make a pole? I know that you get TBT when you vote in a pole. And how do you creat a pole?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tardis2016 said:


> Do you make any TBT if you make a pole? I know that you get TBT when you vote in a pole. And how do you creat a pole?



I think you spend TBT when you make a poll, but I don't remember since it's been ages since I felt the need to make a poll. When posting a new topic, scroll to the bottom and look for poll options. I don't believe you can add a poll once the topic is posted, so it has to be done correctly the first time.


----------



## radical6

can we like, allow banned people to at least make posts in the cellar but nowhere else? this is screwin up my game


----------



## Araie

justice said:


> can we like, allow banned people to at least make posts in the cellar but nowhere else? this is screwin up my game



If you put every banned user into consideration, it's not a very good idea, considering that users can still break the rules, even _when_ they're banned. My advice is to just try to find a way to work out the game without that particular role/user.


----------



## Mentagon

How do you change your username? That is, if you can.


----------



## Chris

Grim Sleeper said:


> How do you change your username? That is, if you can.



You need to buy a username change from the Shop in order to change your username. It costs 1,200 forum bells. 



justice said:


> can we like, allow banned people to at least make posts in the cellar but nowhere else? this is screwin up my game



Afraid not. I know it's a pain in the butt in mafia when a player disappears.  If you haven't found a replacement yet or modkilled them I'd be happy to fill in for them.



Horus said:


> Can we get an update on the night theme? When can I change the name of my group to something that isn't a mistake?
> 
> One more thing



Oh my god I love it.

As for your actual questions - what is the group name and what do you want it changed to? If it's minor I could change it for you. If a significant change however I'd have to double check with an admin first on whether to allow it.


----------



## Mentagon

Hallelujah praise judy <3 

Thanks so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, I was wondering where people bought those little item things for the longest time too. Why do I never ask for help, dang.


----------



## King Dorado

Mentagon said:


> Wow, I was wondering where people bought those little item things for the longest time too. Why do I never ask for help, dang.



lol, well, you only waited 15 months to ask...

btw, what was your old username??


----------



## jiny

King Dad said:


> lol, well, you only waited 15 months to ask...
> 
> btw, what was your old username??


Grim Sleeper


----------



## Horus

Tina said:


> You need to buy a username change from the Shop in order to change your username. It costs 1,200 forum bells.
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not. I know it's a pain in the butt in mafia when a player disappears.  If you haven't found a replacement yet or modkilled them I'd be happy to fill in for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god I love it.
> 
> As for your actual questions - what is the group name and what do you want it changed to? If it's minor I could change it for you. If a significant change however I'd have to double check with an admin first on whether to allow it.



Wait really? Justin and Murray taunted me while Brandon laughed when I asked.

But it's called "My Lil' Pony: Friendship is Magic"
Lol, it has 11 more members than the Disney group and it has a meme sitting in a toilet for a group picture.
Anyway, if it can somehow become one of the following things based on whether or not the characters are allowed, I'd appreciate it
1) (ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง
2)  ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄
3) :^)
4) ****posters
5) RIP Kayla
6) Praise Kayla
7) Night Theme
8) Misc
9) Why.
10) Regret

Maybe skip asking Justin because he thrives off my tears and ask Jeremy because I don't think he'd care if I took over Canada or fell in a volcano, as long as I never visit his state. #praiseTina


----------



## oath2order

Horus said:


> Wait really? Justin and Murray taunted me while Brandon laughed when I asked.
> 
> But it's called "My Lil' Pony: Friendship is Magic"
> Lol, it has 11 more members than the Disney group and it has a meme sitting in a toilet for a group picture.
> Anyway, if it can somehow become one of the following things based on whether or not the characters are allowed, I'd appreciate it
> 1) (ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง
> 2)  ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄
> 3) :^)
> 4) ****posters
> 5) RIP Kayla
> 6) Praise Kayla
> 7) Night Theme
> 8) Misc
> 9) Why.
> 10) Regret
> 
> Maybe skip asking Justin because he thrives off my tears and ask Jeremy because I don't think he'd care if I took over Canada or fell in a volcano, as long as I never visit his state. #praiseTina



Connecticut is crap anyways, unless they vote for Bernie


----------



## Horus

oath2order said:


> Connecticut is crap anyways, unless they vote for Bernie



They're very irrelevant aren't they? I don't think I've even heard "Connecticut" mentioned by anyone for a long time now


----------



## King Dorado

Connecticut is a suburb of New York City.


----------



## Chrystina

nvm~


----------



## Chris

Horus said:


> Wait really? Justin and Murray taunted me while Brandon laughed when I asked.
> 
> But it's called "My Lil' Pony: Friendship is Magic"
> Lol, it has 11 more members than the Disney group and it has a meme sitting in a toilet for a group picture.
> Anyway, if it can somehow become one of the following things based on whether or not the characters are allowed, I'd appreciate it
> 1) (ง ͠? ͟ل͜ ͡?)ง
> 2)  ▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄
> 3) :^)
> 4) ****posters
> 5) RIP Kayla
> 6) Praise Kayla
> 7) Night Theme
> 8) Misc
> 9) Why.
> 10) Regret
> 
> Maybe skip asking Justin because he thrives off my tears and ask Jeremy because I don't think he'd care if I took over Canada or fell in a volcano, as long as I never visit his state. #praiseTina



Oh dear. Afraid not. By mistake I figured you meant a typo or something in the title of the group - not wanting to change the purpose of the group entirely!

RIP Kayla.


----------



## Horus

Tina said:


> Oh dear. Afraid not. By mistake I figured you meant a typo or something in the title of the group - not wanting to change the purpose of the group entirely!
> 
> RIP Kayla.








Why is renaming my own group such a problem?

Seriously, why.

You went to Justin first, didn't you?


----------



## Chris

Horus said:


> You went to Justin first, didn't you?



Yep. And, as I'm sure you can imagine, he laughed!


----------



## Horus

Tina said:


> Yep. And, as I'm sure you can imagine, he laughed!



Punch him in his salty nuts.


----------



## Chrystina

there has got to be some way that threads in the villager trading plaza can be locked after x amount of days. right?

i know there was some drama type thread that went on a while ago about bumped threads, but I'm pretty sure that doesn't relate since now it's happening like everyday in the VTP and getting annoying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If a thread is being used for purposes of only speading drama and not using it to sell/search/trade/enslave a villager, I'd honestly just report it for being off topic or you could simply report the post(s) where the drama starts for mods to look at.


----------



## Chrystina

enslave, lmao. i like it.

what I meant was a while ago there was a thread in this subforum complaining about a thread being locked cause it was bumped after x amount of days. (dont remember what subforum the locked thread was in, or how long since last post but it had been a while.)

and while i can see how some people didn't like it being done, in a subforum where people are constantly looking to have their thread on the 1st page - someone posting in 6-7 threads from a week ago at once just clogs it up. :/ i will start reporting them though, usually i do. it would just be nice if it could be prevented, but at the same time i can see how it would cause problems.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ah gotcha. Yeah I would just report the threads for mods to take a look at? VTP does move kinda fast (or did when I last used it), so bumping old threads I can see as annoying. I could be wrong, but VTP allows for users to close their own threads no? I would kinda argue that it's on the users to close their own threads.


----------



## Justin

I don't think we would ever agree to locking all threads after a while, but I could see a case for it in the trading boards where newbies will often bump thinking something is still for sale months later.


----------



## Threads

Hi, I was just wondering whether this thread would be considered relevant enough to be bumped. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186546-Game-Screenshots-(Also-post-game-names!)

It hasn't been posted in for a year but maybe the thread could pick up a bit if people started sharing screens a bit more regularly? Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask/is an obvious question.


----------



## Oblivia

Threads said:


> Hi, I was just wondering whether this thread would be considered relevant enough to be bumped. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186546-Game-Screenshots-(Also-post-game-names!)
> 
> It hasn't been posted in for a year but maybe the thread could pick up a bit if people started sharing screens a bit more regularly? Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask/is an obvious question.



Hey there, and welcome to TBT!

I don't see any issues with bumping that particular thread, as to my knowledge there haven't been any similar threads made since and the topic is still relevant enough to prompt good discussion.  The only time we really have an issue with old threads being bumped is when the topic is obviously dead (i.e. a giveaway or sale thread that's clearly no longer active) or when someone intentionally bumps a series of old threads just for the sake of spamming.  It's typically fine so long as the potential is there for quality discussion.


----------



## Corrie

Am I allowed to put the images of collectibles in my signature? Or are they sidebar only?


----------



## Damniel

Corrie said:


> Am I allowed to put the images of collectibles in my signature? Or are they sidebar only?



You can put them in your sig. I believe if you can copy the link of the collectible itself, you can just do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Like so:


----------



## Corrie

Call me Daniel said:


> You can put them in your sig. I believe if you can copy the link of the collectible itself, you can just do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so:



Thank you! 

I just wasn't sure if it was "fair" to the people who actually own the collectible(s). It sounds stupid when I say it out loud but you know what I mean?


----------



## Damniel

Corrie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just wasn't sure if it was "fair" to the people who actually own the collectible(s). It sounds stupid when I say it out loud but you know what I mean?



Yeah, but I guess if it's not in your side bar, you can't brag about owing it like a lot of people do.


----------



## King Dorado

I've always intended to make a cool-looking signature of all the rare collectible icons whether i own them or not; i'm surprised nobody really does this...


----------



## Corrie

King Dad said:


> I've always intended to make a cool-looking signature of all the rare collectible icons whether i own them or not; i'm surprised nobody really does this...



I know right?! There are so many cool combinations I would like to try out and awe at but I am too broke to afford that many collectibles.


----------



## Pokemanz

Was checking my old art request thread for stuff for toyhouse, and noticed that the text was all messed up?

What's up with that?

Dunno if it's just me, but I refreshed a few times and it still looks all weird. ._.

EDIT: Upon editing the post, it's all typed normal, but still appears messed up in the edit box.


----------



## 111111111111

How do I change my timezone?


----------



## King Dorado

Ilovemarkiplier said:


> How do I change my timezone?



go to your settings/general settings/ date and time options...


----------



## Heyden

If you send a PM to someone and delete it before they open it, will it still be in their inbox?
answer is probs yes but wanna make sure..


----------



## Araie

Heyden said:


> If you send a PM to someone and delete it before they open it, will it still be in their inbox?
> answer is probs yes but wanna make sure..



I believe it will still be in their inbox.


----------



## Chris

Heyden said:


> If you send a PM to someone and delete it before they open it, will it still be in their inbox?
> answer is probs yes but wanna make sure..



Yes, it will. You're only deleting it from your own sent box - not their inbox.


----------



## Bowie

What would be the best way of letting people know you've changed your username? Very soon I am planning to change it and I wasn't sure what the best way would be to go about it. Also, if I were to do so, could someone take the old username or is it gone forever?


----------



## Javocado

Bowie said:


> What would be the best way of letting people know you've changed your username? Very soon I am planning to change it and I wasn't sure what the best way would be to go about it. Also, if I were to do so, could someone take the old username or is it gone forever?



You could always tell the ones you're closest too and then perhaps throw a "Formerly Bowie" or something along those lines in your signature. I think that's the best way of going about it that's not a thread or blog entry. As far as I know, as soon as you let go of your current username, it's up for grabs for anyone. I could be wrong though haha.


----------



## Bowie

Javocado said:


> You could always tell the ones you're closest too and then perhaps throw a "Formerly Bowie" or something along those lines in your signature. I think that's the best way of going about it that's not a thread or blog entry. As far as I know, as soon as you let go of your current username, it's up for grabs for anyone. I could be wrong though haha.



Thanks! I guess I'll just go right ahead.


----------



## Chris

Bowie said:


> What would be the best way of letting people know you've changed your username? Very soon I am planning to change it and I wasn't sure what the best way would be to go about it. Also, if I were to do so, could someone take the old username or is it gone forever?



It's going to be weird knowing you by a different name.  

But yes, someone else will be able to take it if you give it up.


----------



## Bowie

Tina said:


> It's going to be weird knowing you by a different name.
> 
> But yes, someone else will be able to take it if you give it up.



Doesn't look like I'll be changing it after all. The username I wanted is taken! Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## OviRy8

How do I create a poll?


----------



## King Dorado

OviRy8 said:


> How do I create a poll?



when you create a new thread, before you post it, scroll down, you will see options to check there for making a poll.  you will need to decide how many poll choices there will be.  then when you you post the new thread you will be taken to a new screen to fill in the list of poll choices.


----------



## xSany

Why doesn't the site have an official turnip board?  Only a thread is available but its not very alive..


----------



## Heyden

xSany said:


> Why doesn't the site have an official turnip board?  Only a thread is available but its not very alive..


Well if the turnip market is dead I don't see the point in a whole new board just for turnips


----------



## xSany

Heyden said:


> Well if the turnip market is dead I don't see the point in a whole new board just for turnips



Well maybe its dead because the only thing we have is the thread, of course hardly anyone is going to respond because its a small thread, i bet if they would make a board for it it would be different, i saw on reddit the turnip page is very active, but i don't like going there because the mods are stuck up =P


----------



## OviRy8

How do you put spoilers in a quick reply?


----------



## Araie

OviRy8 said:


> How do you put spoilers in a quick reply?





		HTML:
	

[spoiler=Title of Spoiler]Words inside of spoiler.[/spoiler]

So, it turns out like this:


Spoiler: Title of Spoiler



Words inside of spoiler.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xSany said:


> Well maybe its dead because the only thing we have is the thread, of course hardly anyone is going to respond because its a small thread, i bet if they would make a board for it it would be different, i saw on reddit the turnip page is very active, but i don't like going there because the mods are stuck up =P



Of course on reddit it'd be very active, /r/ACTurnips is specifically for turnips. The thread is good enough here honestly, because even when prices are high people usually make their own Re-Tail thread to advertise it.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Is it against the rules to ask someone to change the size of their signature without reporting it?


----------



## Alienfish

FanGirlCookie said:


> Is it against the rules to ask someone to change the size of their signature without reporting it?



Been wondering this too might or might have done oops lol


----------



## Jas0n

FanGirlCookie said:


> Is it against the rules to ask someone to change the size of their signature without reporting it?



I suppose it depends how it's worded. If you kindly remind someone of the rules and let them know that their signature is too large, then I don't personally see any problem with it.


----------



## Alienfish

Jas0n said:


> I suppose it depends how it's worded. If you kindly remind someone of the rules and let them know that their signature is too large, then I don't personally see any problem with it.



Ah, thanks. And yeah for my part I meant that not actually being rude about it :3


----------



## Hollowby

wouldn't it be usefull to have an online chat with member of the foruM?


----------



## Jas0n

Hollowby said:


> wouldn't it be usefull to have an online chat with member of the foruM?



We have our IRC, which can be accessed by clicking "chat" at the top of the page, just below the banner. Although at this current time it is very unused in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Is it against the rules to lie about what you're selling until you ask to buy it?
Say, if someone was selling a collectible apparently from 2013 but it was actually from 2015 and you're not told this until you PM the seller to buy it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

FanGirlCookie said:


> Is it against the rules to lie about what you're selling until you ask to buy it?
> Say, if someone was selling a collectible apparently from 2013 but it was actually from 2015 and you're not told this until you PM the seller to buy it.



If it was intentional then I'd say that's breaking unofficial rules. If it's just a simple mistake though, eh, that happens.


----------



## Nightmares

Sorry, it was only a joke. You saw the "HUGE GIVEAWAY" thread didn't you? xD

It is really just a usual Tasty Cake, though, obviously. That's why I'll tell the person the real date, so I'm not scamming them....lmaoo
collectibles didn't even exist in 2005, as far as I know haha


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> Sorry, it was only a joke. You saw the "HUGE GIVEAWAY" thread didn't you? xD
> 
> It is really just a usual Tasty Cake, though, obviously. That's why I'll tell the person the real date, so I'm not scamming them....lmaoo
> collectibles didn't even exist in 2005, as far as I know haha



Lmao yes I saw the thread, nice edit *cough*


----------



## Nightmares

Moko said:


> Lmao yes I saw the thread, nice edit *cough*



*coughcoughcoughikr*


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> *coughcoughcoughikr*



Lol yeah would have been fun if someone would actually fall for it lmaoo.

Also staff when are everyone getting the 150x150 avatar things?


----------



## Horus

Moko said:


> Lol yeah would have been fun if someone would actually fall for it lmaoo.
> 
> Also staff when are everyone getting the 150x150 avatar things?



!!

Height Expansion, Group Name Change, and the Night Theme

The trifecta of things we'll never see


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> !!
> 
> Height Expansion, Group Name Change, and the Night Theme
> 
> The trifecta of things we'll never see



j? que :v 

i really wish we'd get height thing though cause most 150 x100 do indeed look squeezed unless you have like the perfect image from the start :v


----------



## Horus

Moko said:


> j? que :v
> 
> i really wish we'd get height thing though cause most 150 x100 do indeed look squeezed unless you have like the perfect image from the start :v



Just find a picture and crop it to 150 x 100

Now creating a gif that's 150 x 100 and under 253.9 KB, now that's a challenge. Though 150 x 150 would probably be worse


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> Just find a picture and crop it to 150 x 100
> 
> Now creating a gif that's 150 x 100 and under 253.9 KB, now that's a challenge. Though 150 x 150 would probably be worse



Yea, easy enough but actually make it not look that squeezed. I usually go with 120x100 or something looks better

Yeah, sometime since I used animated ones but ya :v


----------



## Horus

Moko said:


> Yea, easy enough but actually make it not look that squeezed. I usually go with 120x100 or something looks better
> 
> Yeah, sometime since I used animated ones but ya :v



Not sure I understand. Do you mean it has the illusion of being squeezed? Because 120 x 100 re-sizes it and distorts the image a bit whereas 150 x 100 won't change the image at all.


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> Not sure I understand. Do you mean it has the illusion of being squeezed? Because 120 x 100 re-sizes it and distorts the image a bit whereas 150 x 100 won't change the image at all.



Maybe so, I guess it depends on the original size and whether you go for the actual pixels or the kB sizes I don't know. But yes in general the limits crop the stuff too much if the original size is too much at one side or the other.

I guess if you have a somewhat set image within the size it looks good but when you take larger images and crop out like a head it most of the times looks way more wide than it is. Sadly I don't have my old tbt avatar around here for some reason, but yes.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Moko said:


> Maybe so, I guess it depends on the original size and whether you go for the actual pixels or the kB sizes I don't know. But yes in general the limits crop the stuff too much if the original size is too much at one side or the other.



I've not had any issues with avatars being manipulated, even when using ones with wacky aspect ratios from random websites. Are you doing something weird in your photo editor?


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I've not had any issues with avatars being manipulated, even when using ones with wacky aspect ratios from random websites. Are you doing something weird in your photo editor?



Nah but my Paint here never liked me. Guess I can try doing one again at some point then. But yeah it depends on the image itself I think in the end, yes.


----------



## King Dorado

Moko said:


> Nah but my Paint here never liked me. Guess I can try doing one again at some point then. But yeah it depends on the image itself I think in the end, yes.



doesnt this site actually re-size it though when you upload it, and keep the proper dimensions?


----------



## Alienfish

King Dad said:


> doesnt this site actually re-size it though when you upload it, and keep the proper dimensions?



Idek it didn't when I had that S?rgio avatar

but yeah I did a random with some dude now and it looks kinda squeezed out imo.

View attachment 171214


----------



## Horus

Moko said:


> Nah but my Paint here never liked me. Guess I can try doing one again at some point then. But yeah it depends on the image itself I think in the end, yes.



I see the problem.

It's MSPaint, it doesn't re-size images without distorting them. Even Photoshop doesn't unless you change both the width and height with the same ratio. You need to find an image, re-size it to a smaller size with the same ratio so it's near 150x100 and then crop it to fit. You also need to use something better than MSPaint to do that. Try Pixlr.


----------



## Alienfish

Horus said:


> I see the problem.
> 
> It's MSPaint, it doesn't re-size images without distorting them. Even Photoshop doesn't unless you change both the width and height with the same ratio. You need to find an image, re-size it to a smaller size with the same ratio so it's near 150x100 and then crop it to fit. You also need to use something better than MSPaint to do that. Try Pixlr.



Ah thanks and yes it make so much sense then, and I'll try that indeed next time I need it :3


----------



## Pokemanz

Moko said:


> Ah thanks and yes it make so much sense then, and I'll try that indeed next time I need it :3



If you're looking for something that's good at resizing without distorting too much, try this. It's the only thing I've found that doesn't pixelate/ruin lines when resizing with a different ratio. It'll still look kinda squashed, but it won't be all pixelated.


----------



## Hollowby

How do I turn the desktop version back to mobile version on my cell phone?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hollowby said:


> How do I turn the desktop version back to mobile version on my cell phone?



Scroll to the bottom left hand corner, tap the "Bell Tree" drop down and select Default Mobile Style.


----------



## Hollowby

Thank you it worked


----------



## spamurai

Pokemanz said:


> If you're looking for something that's good at resizing without distorting too much, try this. It's the only thing I've found that doesn't pixelate/ruin lines when resizing with a different ratio. It'll still look kinda squashed, but it won't be all pixelated.



Imgur's editing tools are good too. You can resize with very minimal loss of quality.
I resize my the tiles of my signature there from 700x700 to 220x220 and they still look clear


----------



## Mayor Killager

I know this probably be stupid to ask but...
What is a TBT?
I keep hearin' it 'round the forum and I don' be getin' it~


----------



## spamurai

Mayor Killager said:


> I know this probably be stupid to ask but...
> What is a TBT?
> I keep hearin' it 'round the forum and I don' be getin' it~



Bell Tree Bells... Either referred to as TBT or BTB.
It's the "Bells" part underneath your avatar.
It's used as currency to buy anything on the forum from collectibles to custom artwork.
You earn them every time you post or comment etc.
Hopefully this answers your question


----------



## Mayor Killager

Actually, neva'mind; I be stupid.


- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Imgur's editing tools are good too. You can resize with very minimal loss of quality.
> I resize my the tiles of my signature there from 700x700 to 220x220 and they still look clear




Ah, thank you~
I'll be sure not to be clueless this time~

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> Bell Tree Bells... Either referred to as TBT or BTB.
> It's the "Bells" part underneath your avatar.
> It's used as currency to buy anything on the forum from collectibles to custom artwork.
> You earn them every time you post or comment etc.
> Hopefully this answers your question




You know, I'm no good on this school computer; always replying to the wrong posts an' whatnot.
But otherwise, thank ya~


----------



## Hollowby

Am I allowed to start an signature shop?


----------



## Nightmares

Hollowby said:


> Am I allowed to start an signature shop?



Yep, you are! 

Good luck with it!


----------



## Hollowby

awesome! I will start one when I get back from my college trip


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Will Horus and I be disappointed with this direct like all the past ones? WILL THERE BE A NIGHT THEME FINALLY?

- - - Post Merge - - -

MORE IMPORTANTLY ARE YOU GIVING AWAY FREE BELLS?


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Will Horus and I be disappointed with this direct like all the past ones? WILL THERE BE A NIGHT THEME FINALLY?



No

Which question am I answering?


----------



## Xerolin

NIGHT THEME AND FREE BELLS OR RIOT


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> No
> 
> Which question am I answering?



Unless you're making Horus and or me mods, probably both.


----------



## Jacob

if toms not mod in an hour im quitting tbt


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> if toms not mod in an hour im quitting tbt



Can I have your bells to help make TBT grate again


----------



## Xerolin

Tom said:


> Can I have your bells to help make TBT grate again



I call dibs on teh collectibles


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> Can I have your bells to help make TBT grate again



I just need a small loan of a million TBT bells.


----------



## Jacob

sally sells seashells for tbt in the black market


----------



## Kaiserin

I'm actually on time for these things, sweet.


----------



## Aronthaer

When will we get new mods and project staff via the applications? and if and when will those who were rejected or accepted be notified?


----------



## King Dorado

Aronthaer said:


> When will we get new mods and project staff via the applications? and if and when will those who were rejected or accepted be notified?



when you guys choose the Moderators finalists, can you please hold a Town Hall Meeting where the forum members get to pepper them with questions and pose hypotheticals to them before you make your final decision??  that would be awesome!!  ahem, plus it would be an excellent way to see who _truly_ has the demeanor to handle the job....  yes would be very prudent indeed...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

King Dad said:


> when you guys choose the Moderators finalists, can you please hold a Town Hall Meeting where the forum members get to pepper them with questions and pose hypotheticals to them before you make your final decision??  that would be awesome!!  ahem, plus it would be an excellent way to see who _truly_ has the demeanor to handle the job....  yes would be very prudent indeed...



I don't see how harassing the potential candidates makes them perfect candidates.


----------



## King Dorado

Tom said:


> I don't see how harassing the potential candidates makes them perfect candidates.



shhhhhh...  me neither...


----------



## Danielkang2

For example if I have 8 carnations in my cart and then they sell out, then later when the restock can I just checkout and will I have 8 carnations?


----------



## f11

Danielkang2 said:


> For example if I have 8 carnations in my cart and then they sell out, then later when the restock can I just checkout and will I have 8 carnations?


you will not. Your cart says you have 8 but in another restock you'd have to manually add the amount you want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> When will we get new mods and project staff via the applications? and if and when will those who were rejected or accepted be notified?


in 1-3 months an announcement will be announcing the new mods to the general public. I think mods accepted get to know beforehand, like a day or two.


----------



## Danielkang2

Ah, ok thx!


----------



## Trundle

the layout got messed up because of the posts passing 1m


----------



## Murray

Trundle said:


> the layout got messed up because of the posts passing 1m



why do you guys spam so much ;-;


----------



## King Dorado

Trundle said:


> the layout got messed up because of the posts passing 1m



alert Team Thunder!!!

(aka the Thunder Cats???)


----------



## RaineyWood

Removed, figured it out


----------



## jiny

RaineyWood said:


> Is there a function to delete your account here?



no but you can disable it by changing your email without confirming (i think that's how it works? not sure..)

then you can confirm the email to reactivate your account again if you wish to come back.


----------



## Nightmares

What does adding people to your ignore list actually do?


----------



## Chris

Nightmares said:


> What does adding people to your ignore list actually do?



It hides their posts, but you will still know that they posted and have the option to view it.


----------



## Nightmares

Tina said:


> It hides their posts, but you will still know that they posted and have the option to view it.



Alright, thanks!


----------



## Bowie

Will you guys ever support custom Wi-Fi networks for Wild World/City Folk? I feel like it would be a really good way of attracting more people to the site and more content. I personally don't use them (just because I prefer New Leaf), but I still think it would be a good way of populating the site more.


----------



## Cory

Do The Woods posts count towards the 6.5 million? Or are they deleted afterwards or just hidden?


----------



## Aali

Is there a way to not get emails whenever I get a PM?


----------



## Chrystina

Cory said:


> Do The Woods posts count towards the 6.5 million? Or are they deleted afterwards or just hidden?


damn.. this would suck if they just get deleted lol.


Aali said:


> Is there a way to not get emails whenever I get a PM?


Settings -> general settings, then scroll about halfway down and there should be an email notification setting you can turn off for receiving PM's.


----------



## RaineyWood

What is the Woods area? Is it new? I've never seen it before and it says do not enter.
I'm confused.
;-;


----------



## Nightmares

RaineyWood said:


> What is the Woods area? Is it new? I've never seen it before and it says do not enter.
> I'm confused.
> ;-;



It's a special part of the forum just for Friday the 13th 
It'll disappear tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

You basically just spam **** and don't get in trouble


----------



## RaineyWood

Nightmares said:


> It's a special part of the forum just for Friday the 13th
> It'll disappear tomorrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You basically just spam **** and don't get in trouble



Oh all right then lol. 
So glad that was in the faq.


----------



## Red Cat

Does The Woods disappear at exactly 12:00 A.M. EDT on May 14?

Whhhyyy?!!! ;-;

#BringBackTheWoods


----------



## Pokemanz

Red Cat said:


> #BringBackTheWoods



TBT Hack #32: The Woods is actually just hidden. If you go to one of the threads that was in The Woods, you can access that section.

Tbh I wish there was a The Woods skin because it looks rad af


----------



## King Dorado

Pokemanz said:


> TBT Hack #32: The Woods is actually just hidden. If you go to one of the threads that was in The Woods, you can access that section.
> 
> Tbh I wish there was a The Woods skin because it looks rad af



hrm, but how do we find one of the threads??


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> hrm, but how do we find one of the threads??



It should be in your subscribed threads list.


----------



## Araie

Pokemanz said:


> It should be in your subscribed threads list.


I just checked, and they've been hidden/deleted. But of course I have the link to everything!


----------



## Aali

Araie said:


> I just checked, and they've been hidden/deleted. But of course I have the link to everything!



It says I don't have permission to access it


----------



## Araie

Aali said:


> It says I don't have permission to access it


I'm aware. Just wait until October, _then_ it will work.


----------



## Pokemanz

Aali said:


> It says I don't have permission to access it



Hmm, that's odd. I've been able to pull quotes from there before. Maybe they recently blocked it lol


----------



## Jake

Pokemanz said:


> Hmm, that's odd. I've been able to pull quotes from there before. Maybe they recently blocked it lol



Yeah, sometimes it varies. I've found that sometime's after the woods closed I'm able to view threads, but not post in them. Other times it's like it is now, where you get the woods theme, but says you need permission to access the page. I assume it has something to do with however Jeff/Jubs disable them.


----------



## Kirbystarship

How does Envelopes work? I can send a Pm to 2 users and it works never tried sending a Pm to 3 or more users.


----------



## OverRatedcx

How do I get rid of "attached images" with my photo beneath it? I was editing a post & now It wont go away :l I wanted to put the image in a spoiler but now it'll look stupid having so many of the same imagesss.


----------



## Chrystina

OverRatedcx said:


> How do I get rid of "attached images" with my photo beneath it? I was editing a post & now It wont go away :l I wanted to put the image in a spoiler but now it'll look stupid having so many of the same imagesss.



Its been forever since I've used attached images on the site, but I believe when editing your post there's an option for "attached images" then a pop up comes up. Just delete it entirely in the pop-up if you'd like it removed from the post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tardis2016 said:


> How does Envelopes work? I can send a Pm to 2 users and it works never tried sending a Pm to 3 or more users.



5 recipients is the max you can send at a time.


----------



## oath2order

Aronthaer said:


> When will we get new mods and project staff via the applications? and if and when will those who were rejected or accepted be notified?



Probably between two weeks and a month I'd guess



Murray said:


> why do you guys spam so much ;-;



Welcome to TBT how can I help you.


----------



## radical6

Please stop locking my communism threads


----------



## LethalLulu

I want to have a giveaway and contest thread, but I have a question discussing giveaways that require you to post.  I want to have guessing games, but of course that could be spammy.  What if I were to put a time limit on guesses, say 3 guesses per post every hour?  Would that be allowed?


----------



## Murray

LethalLulu said:


> I want to have a giveaway and contest thread, but I have a question discussing giveaways that require you to post.  I want to have guessing games, but of course that could be spammy.  What if I were to put a time limit on guesses, say 3 guesses per post every hour?  Would that be allowed?



Sounds like you'd be best off putting a thread like that in the basement.


----------



## LethalLulu

Murray said:


> Sounds like you'd be best off putting a thread like that in the basement.



Alright, I will keep this in mind.  I'd probably have to make two separate threads since I have other contests.
Would it be acceptable to have the questions in the overall giveaway thread, but have users write their answers in a different thread in the basement?  

Sorry for all the questions, it's still a grey area for me because of how new the rule is.


----------



## Heyden

Am I the only one getting more than constant DNS errors?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Heyden said:


> Am I the only one getting more than constant DNS errors?


DNS tends to be a problem on your end, might wanna try flushing your DNS cache.


----------



## Tensu

I just bought the User Title Color Change thingy from the shop. How do I change the color? It's still black.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, I got it.


----------



## jiny

how come i was looking through my liked posts and some of them said .=Hidden Content.= ?


----------



## Nightmares

How many Hammers and Cakes are going to be restocked?


----------



## Peter

kianli said:


> how come i was looking through my liked posts and some of them said .=Hidden Content.= ?



I think that's happened to me before when I've liked a post on a temporary board that's since been taken down, so you can't click back to view it any more - like during an event such as the Fire Festival or in The Woods on Friday the 13th


----------



## f11

I need to contact a member but they have no information is there nothing I can do?


----------



## LethalLulu

Reposting this question since I'm still wondering it

Would it be acceptable to have the questions in the overall giveaway thread, but have users write their answers in a different thread in the basement?
On a side note, I plan on having the giveaway in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## oath2order

Crys said:


> I need to contact a member but they have no information is there nothing I can do?



Send them a single bell. It serves as a PM.


----------



## LethalLulu

oath2order said:


> Send them a single bell. It serves as a PM.



Wow, why have I never thought of this?  I'll remember this forever.


----------



## oath2order

LethalLulu said:


> Wow, why have I never thought of this?  I'll remember this forever.



yeah and I think you can send 0.1 also.

Works great because it's a system message and system messages go through regardless of whether or not your inbox is full.


----------



## LethalLulu

oath2order said:


> yeah and I think you can send 0.1 also.
> 
> Works great because it's a system message and system messages go through regardless of whether or not your inbox is full.



Yah, that's a nice alternative if you don't want to vm them to let them know their inbox is full.


----------



## device

Does anyone know when the next fair is?


----------



## Araie

device said:


> Does anyone know when the next fair is?



The date is not definite, but it should be sometime in the summer.


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, any updates on how the mod application process is going, and how close we are to having new mods and project staff members?


----------



## vampiricrogue

Sorry to bother you, but if there is by chance that you could put in an option to display your trophies and collectables to friends only, then that would be great. My life is busy as practically a single parent, moving though Christmas and still sorting though boxes... it would be great if people in this forum who are not my friends stop  purposely trying to find me on other sites just to harrassing me because I just happen to have a white feather or some other collectable they selfishly want, even after I said no to them 5 times (must have blocked like 15 people this week alone!). I would like it if there was an option where "friends only" could see your awards. This would help me out in my already stressful life. Thank you.


----------



## Nightmares

vampiricrogue said:


> Sorry to bother you, but if there is by chance that you could put in an option to display your trophies and collectables to friends only, then that would be great. My life is busy as practically a single parent, moving though Christmas and still sorting though boxes... it would be great if people in this forum who are not my friends stop  purposely trying to find me on other sites just to harrassing me because I just happen to have a white feather or some other collectable they selfishly want, even after I said no to them 5 times (must have blocked like 15 people this week alone!). I would like it if there was an option where "friends only" could see your awards. This would help me out in my already stressful life. Thank you.



I'm almost 100% sure that you can't....
You'll just have to hide them ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can you stop certain people VMing you? There only friends only options and stuff, but not specific members


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Aronthaer said:


> Hey, any updates on how the mod application process is going, and how close we are to having new mods and project staff members?


I imagine they got a decent number of applications in for mods and project staff, plus the "hey I think this member is a bad enough dude to save Admin" referrals so it'll probably be a month or so at most. Heck they're still working on seashell implementation so it could be a bit. 



vampiricrogue said:


> Sorry to bother you, but if there is by chance that you could put in an option to display your trophies and collectables to friends only, then that would be great. My life is busy as practically a single parent, moving though Christmas and still sorting though boxes... it would be great if people in this forum who are not my friends stop  purposely trying to find me on other sites just to harrassing me because I just happen to have a white feather or some other collectable they selfishly want, even after I said no to them 5 times (must have blocked like 15 people this week alone!). I would like it if there was an option where "friends only" could see your awards. This would help me out in my already stressful life. Thank you.


That's some grade A creeping



Nightmares said:


> I'm almost 100% sure that you can't....
> You'll just have to hide them ;-;
> 
> Also, can you stop certain people VMing you? There only friends only options and stuff, but not specific members


I somehow doubt hiding them will ease the problem.

As for VMs, I don't think that's possible right now.


----------



## Alienfish

vampiricrogue said:


> Sorry to bother you, but if there is by chance that you could put in an option to display your trophies and collectables to friends only, then that would be great. My life is busy as practically a single parent, moving though Christmas and still sorting though boxes... it would be great if people in this forum who are not my friends stop  purposely trying to find me on other sites just to harrassing me because I just happen to have a white feather or some other collectable they selfishly want, even after I said no to them 5 times (must have blocked like 15 people this week alone!). I would like it if there was an option where "friends only" could see your awards. This would help me out in my already stressful life. Thank you.



Damn, I know I had like 5 maybe asking for mine and I usually told them off but yeah that must be even more horrid. I don't have mine in my line-up cause I wanna display flowers (other than Shop tab) but yeah best you might do is hide it completely or just shove a crapton of collectibles before it so it doesn't show up other than Shop tab.


----------



## Corrie

Are people allowed to give you negative feedback for retracting your bid in an auction?


----------



## Nightmares

Corrie said:


> Are people allowed to give you negative feedback for retracting your bid in an auction?



Yep! You're not allowed to do that unless the auctioneer says it's ok


----------



## Trundle

A "weird doll" just appeared in my inventory. Is it some kind of event for the new mods?


----------



## Corrie

Nightmares said:


> Yep! You're not allowed to do that unless the auctioneer says it's ok



Is it worth a negative feedback that will haunt them forever? I wanna do an auction but I'd feel bad if I had to give someone a negative rating for bid retracting but I also dont want the auction to have to be restarted due to people bid retracting. D:


----------



## Nightmares

Corrie said:


> Is it worth a negative feedback that will haunt them forever? I wanna do an auction but I'd feel bad if I had to give someone a negative rating for bid retracting but I also dont want the auction to have to be restarted due to people bid retracting. D:



If they didn't want the thing, they shouldn't have bid, it's totally fair. Also, you wouldn't have to redo it, just count the bid before it as the most recent one


----------



## Ayaya

Corrie said:


> Is it worth a negative feedback that will haunt them forever? I wanna do an auction but I'd feel bad if I had to give someone a negative rating for bid retracting but I also dont want the auction to have to be restarted due to people bid retracting. D:



You're the one giving the feedback here. Do you think retracting bids makes this person worthy of a negative feedback? If you have doubts and asked here, then I'm guessing not. If so, try starting with a warning first for the first offender. If it still happens even after the warning, then you can give the negative feedback. A public warning usually suffice for people who retract bids.


----------



## King Dorado

BingoTheElf said:


> A "weird doll" just appeared in my inventory. Is it some kind of event for the new mods?



hrm, what's the shop date on it?


----------



## King Dorado

the shop says the cosmos will be available until June 31st...

does that mean until July 1st then, or was it meant to say until June 30th??


----------



## Xerolin

what has this site become?


----------



## Aali

Do you lose TBT from a warning?


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> Do you lose TBT from a warning?



if it's an official infraction yes they deduct -20 from your amount i think. if you just get like pm reminder i think they leave it.


----------



## Aali

Moko said:


> if it's an official infraction yes they deduct -20 from your amount i think. if you just get like pm reminder i think they leave it.



Not an infraction. Just a warning


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> Not an infraction. Just a warning



yeah, whichever if it's official and appear in your "list" yeah then you lose some. i meant those reminders you can get sometimes via pm.


----------



## Trundle

Jas0n and LaBelleFleur step down? Thanks guys for all your hard work!


----------



## King Dorado

BingoTheElf said:


> Jas0n and LaBelleFleur step down? Thanks guys for all your hard work!



yes, thank you both!!


----------



## Araie

BingoTheElf said:


> Jas0n and LaBelleFleur step down? Thanks guys for all your hard work!



I as well must second this; you guys have both done great work for your time of service. Thanks to the both of you!


----------



## Jas0n

Yep, we both decided to step down.

Wishing the best of the luck to the new era of staff coming up with the recent applications. I enjoyed running events and hope my contributions to the site provided some enjoyment for the wonderful members of this forum! It's been such a big part of my life for so long but it's time to move on. I'll still be around from time to time, popping in to the random thread or two. See y'all around.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jas0n said:


> Yep, we both decided to step down.
> 
> Wishing the best of the luck to the new era of staff coming up with the recent applications. I enjoyed running events and hope my contributions to the site provided some enjoyment for the wonderful members of this forum! It's been such a big part of my life for so long but it's time to move on. I'll still be around from time to time, popping in to the random thread or two. See y'all around.







RIP


----------



## spamurai

What :O
It's always sad when staff leave us


----------



## Trundle

Site glitches happening for anyone else? I've seen this a few times.


----------



## spamurai

BingoTheElf said:


> Site glitches happening for anyone else? I've seen this a few times.



Probably something to do with your browser window size...


----------



## Xerolin

BingoTheElf said:


> Site glitches happening for anyone else? I've seen this a few times.


it's been that way on all of Hyoshido's posts..


----------



## spamurai

Xerolin said:


> it's been that way on all of Hyoshido's posts..



Oh I see, sorry.
I thought you meant that was how you were always seeing it.
That's very strange :/


----------



## radical6

u guys shuld ban pedophile /pedo sympathizers on here plz i worry for the children on here.....we must protect them....


----------



## Nightmares

Xerolin said:


> it's been that way on all of Hyoshido's posts..



Rip hyoshido 

I've had the same problem


----------



## radical6

BongoTheElf said:


> u guys shuld ban pedophile /pedo sympathizers on here plz i worry for the children on here.....we must protect them....



can mod respond to this plz? anyone who defends pedophilia while using a forum that is made up of many children is a danger to this website. there have already been predators seeking nudes from children on here, how are you going to make this place safer for children?


----------



## radical6

mods plz respond this important dire issue!


----------



## Mary

Why is there Pikachu(I think) on the menu buttons?


----------



## Murray

BongoTheElf said:


> can mod respond to this plz? anyone who defends pedophilia while using a forum that is made up of many children is a danger to this website. there have already been predators seeking nudes from children on here, how are you going to make this place safer for children?



Please report any posts you think may be breaking the rules.


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> View attachment 174263
> Why is there Pikachu(I think) on the menu buttons?



It's a mobile issue. I believe clearing the browsers history/cache/cookies solves the issue.


----------



## Fleshy

I bought the title colour change thing and changed it to a green colour, but it's still showing up black, does anyone know if you have to wait or have I probably messed it up???


----------



## Nightmares

FleshyBro said:


> I bought the title colour change thing and changed it to a green colour, but it's still showing up black, does anyone know if you have to wait or have I probably messed it up???



Did you include the #?


----------



## ZebraQueen

.... well i have no idea how to changed my username
does someone knows?


----------



## Nightmares

ZebraNaomy said:


> .... well i have no idea how to changed my username
> does someone knows?



Buy a username change m898


----------



## ZebraQueen

Nightmares said:


> Buy a username change m898



i did but still have npo idea how to chaged it
but i did buy it its just i have it hidden


----------



## Fleshy

Nightmares said:


> Did you include the #?



yeah, I did but it just didn't work for some reason?


----------



## King Dorado

FleshyBro said:


> yeah, I did but it just didn't work for some reason?



did you check the "active" box in your inventory for it??


----------



## Fleshy

King Dad said:


> did you check the "active" box in your inventory for it??



Oh thanks!! It wasn't set to active but I've got it now!


----------



## Fleshy

_double post ugh._


----------



## Daybreak

ZebraNaomy said:


> i did but still have npo idea how to chaged it
> but i did buy it its just i have it hidden



Undid it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hid


----------



## Xerolin

ZebraNaomy said:


> i did but still have npo idea how to chaged it
> but i did buy it its just i have it hidden



You have to click "Configure" in your inventory next to the Username change


----------



## ZebraQueen

Xerolin said:


> You have to click "Configure" in your inventory next to the Username change



thanks  now i know for another time if it ever happens


----------



## Xerolin

ZebraQueen said:


> thanks  now i know for another time if it ever happens



hello there ZebraQueen! <:


----------



## King Dorado

omg who is ZebraQueen? 

haha- seriously tho, it would be good to have a master list of changed names, or if prior names were listed on a user's homepage or something, cause in most cases it gets confusing...


----------



## ZebraQueen

Xerolin said:


> hello there ZebraQueen! <:



Jajajaja now bow down to me if you like zebras jajaja just jk
But I always wanted to changed my username like this and with the seashell I did


----------



## BetaChorale

Hey, random question. Is "I want this post removed so I can have all my art shop options in a row on the first page" a valid reason to report? For example:

Post 1: (Majority of my art and shop stuff)
Post 2: (Second thing that I sell that is art related)
Post 3: Random person's post
Post 4: My reply to random person's post

Could I report Post 3 to have it removed so I could edit Post 4 to be another Art Sell related post, and therefor have three continuous art selling Posts on my thread?

The actual page says reports are only for 
"- Rule Violations
- Escalating Arguments
- Request Thread Locks, Moves, or Title Changes"
and I just wanted to ask before I assume o.o


----------



## Aali

I made a shop put it was under construction and the title said *UNDER CONSTRUCTION DO NOT ENTER OR POST* and someone posted in there on purpose and was like "opps i posted I'm a horrible person" (this was their unedited post btw) Should I give them a negitive Wifi-reating?


----------



## Alienfish

Aali said:


> I made a shop put it was under construction and the title said *UNDER CONSTRUCTION DO NOT ENTER OR POST* and someone posted in there on purpose and was like "opps i posted I'm a horrible person" (this was their unedited post btw) Should I give them a negitive Wifi-reating?



Just report it and the mods should take care of it.. Also people still pull this crap.. jeebus


----------



## Cory

Aali said:


> I made a shop put it was under construction and the title said *UNDER CONSTRUCTION DO NOT ENTER OR POST* and someone posted in there on purpose and was like "opps i posted I'm a horrible person" (this was their unedited post btw) Should I give them a negitive Wifi-reating?


It's called locking the thread.


----------



## Aali

Cory said:


> It's called locking the thread.



How am i supposed to work on it fi i lock it?


----------



## Chrystina

Aali said:


> How am i supposed to work on it fi i lock it?



make a rough draft somewhere else? (word doc or w/e)

people are always gonna do this especially if you show that you're so annoyed by it happening.


----------



## Cory

Aali said:


> How am i supposed to work on it fi i lock it?



notepad, microsoft word, google docs
or anything


----------



## Javocado

Aali said:


> How am i supposed to work on it fi i lock it?



You can ready your thread on a word document or alternatively go to another thread that you've made before and edit a post and use that as a template for your shop thread while your thread is locked and you're waiting for post-merge to pass.


----------



## Aali

ok, well the same person did it agan so i gave them a negative wifi rating, guess i'll keep editing on my second thread and then make a thrid for it


----------



## Aali

How long do I have to wait before the post merge time passes?


----------



## Javocado

Aali said:


> How long do I have to wait before the post merge time passes?



A clean 30 minutes.


----------



## Tensu

I have no idea how to make a poll in a thread. Can anyone help please?


----------



## King Dorado

Azure said:


> I have no idea how to make a poll in a thread. Can anyone help please?



when you are creating your original post starting the new thread, scroll down and there is an option for adding a poll-- you have to decide at that point how many poll choices will be included.  click that, then submit the thread, it will take you to a new screen for filling in the poll title and poll choices, and for selecting whether it will be a public or private poll and whether there will be a deadline...


----------



## Kilo

What are items? How do you get them? Are they stickers? -w-


----------



## f11

Kilo said:


> What are items? How do you get them? Are they stickers? -w-


If you mean the pixels you can see below members avatars, they're called collectibles and can be bought from the shop using bell tree bells or bought and trades from other members in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Laureline

What's vming and how do you do it?


----------



## Araie

Furisoa said:


> What's vming and how do you do it?



VMs, or Visitor Messages, can be found on your profile and you can active them/deactivate them as you please. To VM, you just have to type up and post a message on a profile; kind of like how you normally post in a thread. Just as a small side note, if you want to respond to someone, don't post on your profile; post on the person's profile you're responding to. That way they'll get a notification about it.


----------



## Kilo

Oh thx


----------



## Blu Rose

does tbtf still not do permabans ??  or have there been some really really special cases in which a permaban has happened?
and i guess bans for like a year or 2 effectively count as permanent so we can include those if no actual "permaban" has happened~


----------



## f11

Blu Rose said:


> does tbtf still not do permabans ??  or have there been some really really special cases in which a permaban has happened?
> and i guess bans for like a year or 2 effectively count as permanent so we can include those if no actual "permaban" has happened~


I don't think permabans are a thing yet and the longest bans are usually 6 months, but it's up to the mod/admins discretion.


----------



## Tensu

Stupid question, but how can you check the dates of your collectables?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Azure said:


> Stupid question, but how can you check the dates of your collectables?



You can just hover over them using your mouse. I think long holding sometimes works on mobile, but it's not very reliable.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

What makes you spend bells and earn them? like I look at the log or whatever and it says I earned 5.6 bells and then I spent all these bells and I didn't even buy anything?


----------



## Araie

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> What makes you spend bells and earn them? like I look at the log or whatever and it says I earned 5.6 bells and then I spent all these bells and I didn't even buy anything?



You gain bells by posting. But when it says you lose bells from posting, this basically explains it: 


Jake said:


> When you edit a post it recalculates the bells as if it were a new post.
> Say you make a post and gain 5 bells. You then decide to edit your post. When you edit your post you will lose all the bells from the post, but once you hit "save" you'll gain the amount for your new post. So if you made your post shorter you'll get less bells, so you'll lose them, but if you made it longer you'll actually gain bells.
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR - it's a recalculation. And you'll lose/gain bells depending on whether you shorten/lengthen your original post.


----------



## King Dorado

Azure said:


> Stupid question, but how can you check the dates of your collectables?



as Tom mentioned hovering over them with the mouse works; but-- that's only if you received the item from somebody else.  to check shop date on collectibles displayed by the original owner, you have to go to their userpage and click on their shop tab,,,


----------



## Tensu

King Dad said:


> as Tom mentioned hovering over them with the mouse works; but-- that's only if you received the item from somebody else.  to check shop date on collectibles displayed by the original owner, you have to go to their userpage and click on their shop tab,,,



So what you're saying is that the date of a collectible I received from someone else is the day they bought it, not the day I reviewed it from them?


----------



## King Dorado

Azure said:


> So what you're saying is that the date of a collectible I received from someone else is the day they bought it, not the day I reviewed it from them?



that's correct-- even tho the description makes it sound like its the day they gave it to you, the date is actually the original shop purchase date


----------



## Tensu

King Dad said:


> that's correct-- even tho the description makes it sound like its the day they gave it to you, the date is actually the original shop purchase date



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

Araie said:


> You gain bells by posting. But when it says you lose bells from posting, this basically explains it:



doesnt that get *abused?* ohmigosh i can picture it now.
&#55357;&#56872;


----------



## Nightmares

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> doesnt that get *abused?* ohmigosh i can picture it now.
> ��



Why would it get abused?? 
And how lmao


----------



## f11

Post glitch


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848

people editing their posts to be really long to get more bells

maybe im just dumb who knows


----------



## f11

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> people editing their posts to be really long to get more bells
> 
> maybe im just dumb who knows


No it can be abused, like people putting a lot of filler in they're posts, quoting a long article or something else long with out using the quote tag, will get you more from btb from posts.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> people editing their posts to be really long to get more bells
> 
> maybe im just dumb who knows



Ideally if you see someone editing their posts and adding nonsense/irrelevant stuff, report them.


----------



## Oft

Um Idk if this is the right spot, but can I exchange sea shells for bells?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oft said:


> Um Idk if this is the right spot, but can I exchange sea shells for bells?


That's a negatory good buddy.


----------



## kazaf

I wanted to ask:  I accidentally bought the avatar animation add-on with seashells thinking it was a signature animation add-on (ok, ok,  laugh and move on  ).   Is it possible to have the transaction reversed?  Didn't mean to buy it and I don't need it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justin

kazaf said:


> I wanted to ask:  I accidentally bought the avatar animation add-on with seashells thinking it was a signature animation add-on (ok, ok,  laugh and move on  ).   Is it possible to have the transaction reversed?  Didn't mean to buy it and I don't need it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sure, no problem! You should have the seashells refunded now.

In the future, keep in mind that our Contact the Staff board may be better suited for this kind of request.


----------



## kazaf

Thank you very much Justin!


----------



## Hollstein

Hi!
In my profile, it says 'Dream Villagers'.
Does that mean the villagers that you want in your town or the villagers that are in your current dream town?
Thanks.


----------



## Jake

Hollstein said:


> Hi!
> In my profile, it says 'Dream Villagers'.
> Does that mean the villagers that you want in your town or the villagers that are in your current dream town?
> Thanks.



They are the villagers that you want in your town.


----------



## Hollstein

Ok thanks!!


----------



## MagicAce

Hollstein, is there a way to get a picture like yours? I seem to be unable to find it.


----------



## Jake

MagicAce said:


> Hollstein, is there a way to get a picture like yours? I seem to be unable to find it.



Click "Settings" at the top of the page, from there, scroll down the left side bar until you see "Edit Avatar" click that and you'll be taken to the avatar page where you can scroll through the Animal Crossing avatars (plus others) under the "Pre-defined" section.


----------



## Horus

What's the ETA on the night theme?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> What's the ETA on the night theme?



When Glenn Frey wakes up.


----------



## FleuraBelle

How do you edit the title of a hyperlink on BTF? Thanks! owo


----------



## Jacob

Skweekerz said:


> How do you edit the title of a hyperlink on BTF? Thanks! owo



[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?197382-The-Information-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!&p=6647661&viewfull=1#post6647661"]Whatever text you want here. This Link will take you to your question[/URL]

Whatever text you want here. This Link will take you to your question


----------



## mogyay

never mind lol, asked a dumb question


----------



## Tangle

I'm sorry if this has already been asked but... Well I bought the animated avatar thing and none of the gifs I used worked. Am I doing something wrong? Or does it take a different file or what?


----------



## Chris

Tangle said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked but... Well I bought the animated avatar thing and none of the gifs I used worked. Am I doing something wrong? Or does it take a different file or what?



What is the size of the avatar you are trying to use? Both dimensions and file size. And are you trying to upload it or are you using a direct link?


----------



## Tangle

Tina said:


> What is the size of the avatar you are trying to use? Both dimensions and file size. And are you trying to upload it or are you using a direct link?



Uhh.. Let's see 150 x 150 and 164 KB


----------



## Chris

Looks like you already got it working!


----------



## FleuraBelle

What do seashells do and will we be able to use them in the near future?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Skweekerz said:


> What do seashells do and will we be able to use them in the near future?



Seashells are for new users (and old ones that joined after November 2015 iirc when Welcome Bells were shut down), which can be redeemed for items from Kapp'n's Seaside Shop.


----------



## FleuraBelle

How do you make small spoilers? Some people have spoilers at a width less than half of the original length. o.o


----------



## Laudine

Skweekerz said:


> How do you make small spoilers? Some people have spoilers at a width less than half of the original length. o.o



You can do so using table, for example like this:


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 350]
[tr]
[td][spoiler=example]Hello[/spoiler][/td]	
[/tr][/table]


It will turn out like this:
[table="width: 350]
[tr]
[td]



Spoiler: example



Hello


[/td]	
[/tr][/table]
Just adjust the width to the length you desire c:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

What do the brown username titles mean?


----------



## Jake

Awesomeness1230 said:


> What do the brown username titles mean?



Banned or unverified user.


----------



## Liamslash

How do you get collectables?
I see them in the shop but they are all out of sale.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Liamslash said:


> How do you get collectables?
> I see them in the shop but they are all out of sale.



Restocks come and go, you'll just need to keep an eye out. Most tend to be accompanied by forum events like Directs, so definitely watch then. There should be a few Collectibles that never sale out for sale right now however.


----------



## Liamslash

Tom said:


> Restocks come and go, you'll just need to keep an eye out. Most tend to be accompanied by forum events like Directs, so definitely watch then. There should be a few Collectibles that never sale out for sale right now however.



I should said some of them. I see some of them reselling for big prices, is it possible to tell when a restock is going to happen?
Thanks


----------



## Chris

Liamslash said:


> I should said some of them. I see some of them reselling for big prices, is it possible to tell when a restock is going to happen?
> Thanks



We tend to give a little warning on when restocks will be, whether it's the exact time or just a date. Keep an eye on the The Bulletin Board for an idea on when restocks may come.


----------



## Liamslash

Tina said:


> We tend to give a little warning on when restocks will be, whether it's the exact time or just a date. Keep an eye on the The Bulletin Board for an idea on when restocks may come.



Oh ok thanks. Don't want to miss them. Do you know if any are coming soon?


----------



## Chris

Liamslash said:


> Oh ok thanks. Don't want to miss them. Do you know if any are coming soon?



Nice try buddy.


----------



## Heyden

Am I blind or did the 'Today's Birthdays' section disappear near the bottom of the home page?


----------



## King Dorado

oak said:


> Am I blind or did the 'Today's Birthdays' section disappear near the bottom of the home page?



pretty sure the homepage only displays birthdays of members with recent forum activity (not sure what timeframe, perhaps a year?  maybe less).
now and then a date comes where none of the member birthdays are for recently active members.  (the forum calendar has the full list of birthdays each day)...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Do you have to purchase the +1 images in signature collectible to put a picture in your sig? I want to upload my sig but they're all sold out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Do you have to purchase the +1 images in signature collectible to put a picture in your sig? I want to upload my sig but they're all sold out.



I believe those were all phased out long ago and they just kind of sit in the shop now. I would recommend using an image uploader instead of the one here on TBT, something like Imgur or Photobucket.


----------



## Red Cat

I posted on a thread and I can see my username under the "most recent post" and the thread got bumped, but when I view the thread my post is invisible so I can't edit it. This has happened to me several times and the post usually shows up if someone else posts after me, but is there any way for me to be able to see my post before someone else posts?


----------



## Chris

Red Cat said:


> I posted on a thread and I can see my username under the "most recent post" and the thread got bumped, but when I view the thread my post is invisible so I can't edit it. This has happened to me several times and the post usually shows up if someone else posts after me, but is there any way for me to be able to see my post before someone else posts?



Unfortunately this is a common glitch across forums using the same software. Annoying as it is, the way to fix invisiposts is just to wait for someone else to post.


----------



## spamurai

Oh yeh, I had that the other day, but as soon as someone else replied, it showed up


----------



## Yeosin

Do you guys here at BellTree have a mobile application for the forum? Such as tapatalk?


----------



## f11

ThatOneCcj said:


> Do you guys here at BellTree have a mobile application for the forum? Such as tapatalk?


No and there is no plan for one.


----------



## Yeosin

Crys said:


> No and there is no plan for one.



Sorry to be an ass, but do you know a quote on that or a source?


----------



## Nightmares

ThatOneCcj said:


> Sorry to be an ass, but do you know a quote on that or a source?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?375692-Will-there-ever-be-a-Bell-Tree-app

It's one of the first results


----------



## Griffon

I keep getting messages about my inbox being full, so I'll empty it. But it says I have 63 "stored messages." What are stored messages and how can I empty them?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Griffon said:


> I keep getting messages about my inbox being full, so I'll empty it. But it says I have 63 "stored messages." What are stored messages and how can I empty them?



"Stored" Messages are a combination of both your Inbox and your Sent Items. If there are messages you no longer need a copy of that you sent someone, I definitely recommend clearing your Sent Items first.


----------



## Griffon

Tom said:


> "Stored" Messages are a combination of both your Inbox and your Sent Items. If there are messages you no longer need a copy of that you sent someone, I definitely recommend clearing your Sent Items first.




Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## f11

I'm here for this.


----------



## King Dorado

Crys said:


> I'm here for this.



gute idee-- nobody's receiving the bells anyhow.  
heck i didnt even get a lousy gyroid greeting!


----------



## Justin

Birthday seashells is a neat idea actually.

But regardless, the systems for distribution would be no different -- it doesn't make a difference in terms of glitches/people not receiving them.


----------



## vel

so when is the image +1 thing gonna restock, i have some more neat gifs to prove how trash i am that i'd like to show everyone


----------



## Jake

Velour said:


> so when is the image +1 thing gonna restock, i have some more neat gifs to prove how trash i am that i'd like to show everyone



I believe they're never going to be restocked again due to there being a signature height limit now so there really isn't any need for people to need more then the default 3 images displayed. If you want to display more gifs, just merge them all into one image, or use a signature rotator website.

Could be wrong, and things can always change, but I believe that's where it stands as of right now.


----------



## vel

so how big is the 150 avatar expansion? i want a bigger avatar but i'm not sure how much bigger it is, what is the original size even


----------



## OviRy8

This is gonna sound really stupid, but how do you gift collectibles?


----------



## f11

OviRy8 said:


> This is gonna sound really stupid, but how do you gift collectibles?


If you go into your inventory you'll see a button that says gift on whatever collectible and after be clicked you insert the users name and send.


----------



## Chris

Velour said:


> so how big is the 150 avatar expansion? i want a bigger avatar but i'm not sure how much bigger it is, what is the original size even



The default maximum size for avatars is 100 x 100 px. So, to use one of my old avatars as an example:

Standard Size:







With Width Extension:


----------



## Nightmares

Crys said:


> I'm here for this.



Nah, I'm not a fan of that Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Velour said:


> so how big is the 150 avatar expansion? i want a bigger avatar but i'm not sure how much bigger it is, what is the original size even



Mines 150 if you wanna use it as an example too ^-^;


----------



## Danielkang2

Can mods see pms?


----------



## f11

Danielkang2 said:


> Can mods see pms?


not unless they're reported iirc.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I want to edit a thread I made and add a poll, how do I do that?


----------



## f11

I think I was just scammed (in a collectible) should I use the contact  the staff board or no.


----------



## Araie

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I want to edit a thread I made and add a poll, how do I do that?



Once you make a thread, you can't edit in a poll unfortunately.



Crys said:


> I think I was just scammed (in a collectible) should I use the contact  the staff board or no.



I would. Something like that should be more private.


----------



## Griffon

How do I close a thread? I have one where my issue was resolved and I would like to mark it as closed, but I'm not seeing how. I've done it before, using 'administrative options,' but I don't see that option on the new thread.


----------



## f11

Griffon said:


> How do I close a thread? I have one where my issue was resolved and I would like to mark it as closed, but I'm not seeing how. I've done it before, using 'administrative options,' but I don't see that option on the new thread.


Depends what forum it's in. If you have closed another thread in that same forum, if you make a new post, go to advanced options, close thread should be an option you're able to check.


----------



## Griffon

Crys said:


> Depends what forum it's in. If you have closed another thread in that same forum, if you make a new post, go to advanced options, close thread should be an option you're able to check.



Ohhh, okay. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Daydream

Hi!

When I use the search engine and search a word with the option "entire post", is there a way to know on which page of a thread the word was used? It's really long to search an entire thread otherwise


----------



## f11

Pixr said:


> Hi!
> 
> When I use the search engine and search a word with the option "entire post", is there a way to know on which page of a thread the word was used? It's really long to search an entire thread otherwise


all the posts with that keyword will be shown and highlighted.


----------



## Daydream

Crys said:


> all the posts with that keyword will be shown and highlighted.



Really? I've never seen that. Maybe I just don't know how to use it haha

Thanks for this, I'll check that


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Crys said:


> Depends what forum it's in. If you have closed another thread in that same forum, if you make a new post, go to advanced options, close thread should be an option you're able to check.



Adding onto this you can report to have threads closed in boards where the option isn't available


----------



## Daydream

Pixr said:


> Hi!
> 
> When I use the search engine and search a word with the option "entire post", is there a way to know on which page of a thread the word was used? It's really long to search an entire thread otherwise






Crys said:


> all the posts with that keyword will be shown and highlighted.



Sorry if I'm bein annoying, but I still don't get it. Let's say I search for "Melba", a villager, to find someone who's looking for her. The first result is _"The Official Looking for/Trading/Buying Thread"_. Then, what I'd like to do would be to find on this thread every message with the word Melba in it, but when I click on the thread, it just brings me to the first page of the thread, it doesn't show me all the messages with "Melba"...

I hope this is clear!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh alright, I found what I was searching for. I didn't know I could search right from the thread.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## King Dorado

Pixr said:


> Sorry if I'm bein annoying, but I still don't get it. Let's say I search for "Melba", a villager, to find someone who's looking for her. The first result is _"The Official Looking for/Trading/Buying Thread"_. Then, what I'd like to do would be to find on this thread every message with the word Melba in it, but when I click on the thread, it just brings me to the first page of the thread, it doesn't show me all the messages with "Melba"...
> 
> I hope this is clear!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh alright, I found what I was searching for. I didn't know I could search right from the thread.
> 
> Thanks anyway!



toward the bottom of the search screen, you have option of pulling up results as posts or as threads.  sounds like you want to check the 'posts' option...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Araie said:


> Once you make a thread, you can't edit in a poll unfortunately.



Ah, I see. But I tried to close thread, the button that says "close the thread" isn't there. Does anyone know why this has happened?  The link is here if anybody wants to see it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laudine

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Ah, I see. But I tried to close thread, the button that says "close the thread" isn't there. Does anyone know why this has happened?  The link is here if anybody wants to see it.  Thanks in advance!



You can't close your own threads in certain boards. As Tom mentioned earlier, you can use report button and request staff to close your thread


----------



## Kirbystarship

When I look at the Moderation Tools under your vms what does the Approve Messages and Unapprove Messages do?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Laudine said:


> You can't close your own threads in certain boards. As Tom mentioned earlier, you can use report button and request staff to close your thread



Thanks for the infomation!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Just thought id ask here for Staff confirmation, are we allowed to use TBT bells to get referrals in another petsite?


----------



## Blu Rose

Is there a theoretical world in which more TBT forum skins will be added?  I'm not asking for it, solely curious, and it is totally understandable that there are many other things that would have to be done beforehand.


----------



## vel

Blu Rose said:


> Is there a theoretical world in which more TBT forum skins will be added?  I'm not asking for it, solely curious, and it is totally understandable that there are many other things that would have to be done beforehand.



more might be added in the far future, but for now i don't think any new skins will be added unless someone draws them. i might be wrong though.


----------



## Liamslash

Bit of a weird unimportant question but can the mods see when you're online if you have invisible mode?


----------



## f11

Liamslash said:


> Bit of a weird unimportant question but can the mods see when you're online if you have invisible mode?


yep.


----------



## Bugga-belle

Hi, I have two questions, the first of which is really stupid (I'm sure I've been told before...)
How do I earn bells on-site?
And, two, I was referred to this site by an IRL friend and I wanted to put them down when I was signing up, but it said their user-name was invalid? What to do?


----------



## vel

Bugga-belle said:


> Hi, I have two questions, the first of which is really stupid (I'm sure I've been told before...)
> How do I earn bells on-site?
> And, two, I was referred to this site by an IRL friend and I wanted to put them down when I was signing up, but it said their user-name was invalid? What to do?



1. you can earn bells by selling things, or posting things on threads that contribute to it. (i would try posting on the acnl general discussion, it gives more bells). basement does not give any bells tho, but it's fun to be there.
2. honestly, i don't think there is a bonus to being referred anymore, it is a feature there for aesthetics. you don't get any stuff from being referred or having referred someone. so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Bugga-belle

Thank you! 
But still, credit or no credit, I'd like to find them, they're the only person here I know.


----------



## vel

Bugga-belle said:


> Thank you!
> But still, credit or no credit, I'd like to find them, they're the only person here I know.



you can try friending them instead. just go to "my profile" on the top and scroll down the sides of it until you find the friends thing, it'll say no friends at first, but you can search them up in the bottom search bar and click their username to friend them. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you can't find em maybe they told you the wrong username, because it should show up to be clickable


----------



## Kirbystarship

Kirbystarship said:


> When I look at the Moderation Tools under your vms what does the Approve Messages and Unapprove Messages do?



Anyone able to answer this question?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kirbystarship said:


> When I look at the Moderation Tools under your vms what does the Approve Messages and Unapprove Messages do?



I forget how to set it (or if it's even an option right now), but you can have VMs set to pend your approval before they are seen publicly on your wall. So for like example you've got it on, User A hits you up for a friendly chat so you approve those messages. User B however has decided to spam ya with nonsense you can delete it without anyone ever seeing it.

At least that's how I think it works.


----------



## Bugga-belle

I was told Veroxious or vernoxious...? like the pokemon character
 His in-game name is Tim.


----------



## meowduck

JK I FOUND THE ANSWER!!!!


----------



## f11

Bugga-belle said:


> I was told Veroxious or vernoxious...? like the pokemon character
> His in-game name is Tim.


Found Him, it was venoxius, click this link


----------



## Bugga-belle

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## adorablughhh

could you please delete some useless/ double threads that i started? its making me confuseddddd :-(


----------



## adorablughhh

Admin, please delete this thread of mine ^^ i made another one ^^

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?378135-Welcome-lurkers/page1


----------



## Oblivia

adorablughhh said:


> Admin, please delete this thread of mine ^^ i made another one ^^
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?378135-Welcome-lurkers/page1



I've closed your thread, but for future reference this type of request is better suited to a report.  It also would have been better to simply edit your original thread rather than create a second thread for the exact same purpose, so please keep this in mind going forward.  Thanks!


----------



## Lugia Revival

How can I close my thread?


----------



## f11

Lugia Revival said:


> How can I close my thread?


it should be in administrative at the top of the thread. Or go to advance when making a post if you want to try closing from there. Lastly you can press the report button on a post and ask for it to be closed.


----------



## Lugia Revival

The administrative button doens't appear 

Can an admin close this thread for me?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?378376-Closing-this-thread-to-make-a-po


----------



## Oblivia

Lugia Revival said:


> The administrative button doens't appear
> 
> Can an admin close this thread for me?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?378376-Closing-this-thread-to-make-a-po



It looks like one of our staff members closed it for you.  For future reference, please use the Report feature at the bottom left of any post for this type of request.


----------



## vel

what happens if you have 0 bells and you edit something, does it just go negative?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Velour said:


> what happens if you have 0 bells and you edit something, does it just go negative?



It can go negative I believe.


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> It can go negative I believe.



how dope would it be to have negative something bells tho #hoodlife i won't try but it seems cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

also while i'm here, if you say **** and then add an -ing at the end will that also be bleeped out so it's ok to say it or are you only limited to ****


----------



## brownboy102

Velour said:


> how dope would it be to have negative something bells tho #hoodlife i won't try but it seems cool
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also while i'm here, if you say **** and then add an -ing at the end will that also be bleeped out so it's ok to say it or are you only limited to ****



I would suppose you'd be able to add an "ing" at the end. It wasn't censored out before the rule had to be clarified. You should be able to say "****ing" and walk out just fine.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Do do you insert that HTML code box into comments?


----------



## Jared:3

Will the TBT ever close? Or how long will it last


----------



## oath2order

Velour said:


> how dope would it be to have negative something bells tho #hoodlife i won't try but it seems cool
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also while i'm here, if you say **** and then add an -ing at the end will that also be bleeped out so it's ok to say it or are you only limited to ****



I mean if you just typing the ****ing word, it censors out the main part. The ing does not get censored in ****ing.



Jared:3 said:


> Will the TBT ever close? Or how long will it last



It's been here for about a decade


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Skweekerz said:


> Do do you insert that HTML code box into comments?


can you rephrase the question?



Jared:3 said:


> Will the TBT ever close? Or how long will it last


Whenever the admins throw in the towel I imagine


----------



## acnl t

@skweekers
If this is what you are looking for, just use a 
	
	




		HTML:
	

 code as you would any other BBparse

[PLAIN][html] [B][I][U]Codes[/U][/I][/B]

[/PLAIN]



		HTML:
	

 [B][I][U]Codes[/U][/I][/B]


----------



## FleuraBelle

acnl t said:


> @skweekers
> If this is what you are looking for, just use a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> code as you would any other BBparse
> 
> [PLAIN][html] [B][I][U]Codes[/U][/I][/B]
> 
> [/PLAIN]
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [B][I][U]Codes[/U][/I][/B]


Thats exactly what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## Fleshy

How long do you have to wait between posts for it not to merge? (this is probably common knowledge but w/e)


----------



## Alienfish

FleshyBro said:


> How long do you have to wait between posts for it not to merge? (this is probably common knowledge but w/e)



30 minutes I believe.


----------



## Trystin

What is a Sage? Do you automatically become one like you do Senior Member, Junior Member, etc? Or is it something you apply for, like when you had applications open for Project Staff, Mods, etc?


----------



## Alienfish

purpleunicorns said:


> What is a Sage? Do you automatically become one like you do Senior Member, Junior Member, etc? Or is it something you apply for, like when you had applications open for Project Staff, Mods, etc?



It's retired staff (aka. old mods and admins etc. that stepped down)


----------



## Trystin

Sheila said:


> It's retired staff (aka. old mods and admins etc. that stepped down)



Ah okay! Thank you very much


----------



## FUNKLUkE

How do you get tbt please and thank you ?!!!??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because i realy need help


----------



## vel

FUNKLUkE said:


> How do you get tbt please and thank you ?!!!??



posting on certain places, like acnl discussion and brewster's. basement and introduction thread do not give bells.


----------



## Jake

purpleunicorns said:


> What is a Sage?


sage is a type of herb last time i checked?


----------



## Araie

FUNKLUkE said:


> How do you get tbt please and thank you ?!!!??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Because i realy need help


Just to add on to want Velour has said, you can also check out this guide for some more guidance.


----------



## Jeremy

purpleunicorns said:


> What is a Sage? Do you automatically become one like you do Senior Member, Junior Member, etc? Or is it something you apply for, like when you had applications open for Project Staff, Mods, etc?



This might be helpful: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?365900-Username-Color-Key


----------



## Liamslash

Who created the fair banner so I can give credit


----------



## SpyKid

Why did I lose TBT bell when I edit my post?


----------



## Laudine

SpyKid said:


> Why did I lose TBT bell when I edit my post?



If you made your new post shorter, that's the reason  The bells you received get recalculated again when you edit your post, and if your new post is shorter the amount will be reduced.


----------



## King Dorado

and even if the net result is gaining tbt for a longer post, the transactions list will still display a tbt subtraction for the amount of he original post, which can be confusing...


----------



## Daydream

I'm experiencing heavy lag on the forum and I can't post VMs... What's happening?


----------



## King Dorado

yeah big problems with lag and images not pulling up at Flight Rising right now too...


----------



## Jeremy

Pixr said:


> I'm experiencing heavy lag on the forum and I can't post VMs... What's happening?



It was slow, but is currently back to normal.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I know how to gift collectibles, but I don't know who to see the time stamp for flowers that I'm gifting. Can anyone help please


----------



## King Dorado

Kirbystarship said:


> I know how to gift collectibles, but I don't know who to see the time stamp for flowers that I'm gifting. Can anyone help please



if you display it, then you can see it if you go to your homepage and click your own shop tab.


----------



## vel

Are usernames case-sensitive? Like i want to change my username to Chrys but someone has the username CHRYS, so could i change it to Chrys with lowercase letters?


----------



## namiieco

Velour said:


> Are usernames case-sensitive? Like i want to change my username to Chrys but someone has the username CHRYS, so could i change it to Chrys with lowercase letters?


I don't think it would allow you.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Velour said:


> Are usernames case-sensitive? Like i want to change my username to Chrys but someone has the username CHRYS, so could i change it to Chrys with lowercase letters?



Yeah, it doesn't work. I tried the easy way by just going to the page for registering a new account.


----------



## Chrystina

Velour said:


> Are usernames case-sensitive? Like i want to change my username to Chrys but someone has the username CHRYS, so could i change it to Chrys with lowercase letters?



Nope, won't work haha. I've wanted Chrys for the longest time but it wouldn't let me. :c


----------



## Bowie

About the Fair. Is it possible to send the SSB4 tournament form privately? I'd prefer not to have my ID public, you see.


----------



## Xerolin

Where did my round earth vs flat earth thread go?


----------



## Tensu

Xerolin said:


> Where did my round earth vs flat earth thread go?



Right here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?379682-Do-you-believe-the-Earth-is-flat-or-round


----------



## ACNLover10

Is this too big for my signature? Can't tell


----------



## Tensu

ACNLover10 said:


> Is this too big for my signature? Can't tell



I'm pretty sure it's too big.


----------



## ACNLover10

Ok, just to be safe I asked. lol


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> Ok, just to be safe I asked. lol



yeah it's too high in size


----------



## Liamslash

ACNLover10 said:


> Is this too big for my signature? Can't tell



Yeah it's 256 pixels, you could try and resize it though.


----------



## manman4567890

*Hi*

how do i edit profile


----------



## Trent the Paladin

manman4567890 said:


> how do i edit profile



Scroll up to the top and click/tap "Profile". From there, there will be a left hand column full of options from there.


----------



## vel

i have an extra name change ?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

With this new rule saying that I can only bump a trade thread once every four hours, does this include question threads too, or are question threads not allowed to be bumped at all? I haven't been on this site when the new rule took place, and I have a question thread in one of the discussion boards that I bumped.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> With this new rule saying that I can only bump a trade thread once every four hours, does this include question threads too, or are question threads not allowed to be bumped at all? I haven't been on this site when the new rule took place, and I have a question thread in one of the discussion boards that I bumped.



Other threads can be bumped, but generally we'd appreciate at least eight hours between your original post and your bump so as to not clog up your thread and the board.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Other threads can be bumped, but generally we'd appreciate at least eight hours between your original post and your bump so as to not clog up your thread and the board.



Well I did it after four hours. I should stick to your advice and bump it once every eight hours for now on.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Sheila said:


> yeah it's too high in size



Only by six pixels though. I think they could get away with it.


----------



## Murray

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Only by six pixels though. I think they could get away with it.



Unlikely, just stick to the size limit please.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Murray said:


> Unlikely, just stick to the size limit please.



Heh, my apologies. The margin at the bottom of my signature is slightly larger than most others and I've never been called out for it. Still not sure why though - perhaps because of using a table? If you have an easy fix then let me know.



Spoiler: BBCode



[CENTER][table="width: 700"][tr][td][URL="http://tenhourguy.com/tom_720px.gif"][IMG]http://tenhourguy.com/tom_250px.gif[/IMG][/URL][/td][td][COLOR="#008080"][FONT=Arial Black][SIZE=4]I tend to miss replies in threads so perhaps send a visitor message, especially on busy threads.[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]

[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines"]Forum Rules[/URL][SPOILER="Damn, Donald!"][MEDIA=youtube]aW7kHPw_zqg[/MEDIA][/SPOILER][SPOILER="RuneScape Stats"][IMG]http://tenhourguy.com/stats.png[/IMG][/SPOILER][/td][/tr][/table][/CENTER]



- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, nevermind! The rule is 250 pixels plus one line of text, right? That blank space can be my one line of text.  

Also, I've accidentally dragged this off-topic onto something that should have been elsewhere in the forums. Sorry about that!


----------



## Geoni

My computer was broken on fathers day and two months I demand a carnation.

Wait that's not a question.

How could you forget about me?


----------



## Superpenguin

My computer was broken on Father's Day too. Where's my carnation?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Dad said:


> My computer was broken on fathers day and two months I demand a carnation.





Superpenguin said:


> My computer was broken on Father's Day too. Where's my carnation?


Hmm? Oh, same here. I want that collectible or whatever it is.


----------



## AppleTart0

I don't have HHD but...
How are people actually trading Amiibo cards?


----------



## Nightmares

Biscuuit30 said:


> I don't have HHD but...
> How are people actually trading Amiibo cards?



You send them to each other haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Hmm? Oh, same here. I want that collectible or whatever it is.



Hmm I was think I was banned that time...? Idk but I wanted one too :^(


----------



## AppleTart0

Oh. .-.


----------



## amanda1983

How do I remove a wifi feedback I just left mistakenly? Someone gave me wifi feedback for a trade last night, which I'd left feedback for at the time. But I did another thing after that with someone else and was going to leave feedback today as it was really late at night. So I blanked on who was whom and just sent the 2nd feedback to the 1st person.. and now I'm panicking as there's no option to remove it, edit it, or report it directly to mods for help.

What do I do to resolve this please? I'm on mobile/tablet and will be out for another few hours as I've got a hospital appointment. But I'll keep checking back here when I can.


----------



## Oblivia

amanda1983 said:


> How do I remove a wifi feedback I just left mistakenly? Someone gave me wifi feedback for a trade last night, which I'd left feedback for at the time. But I did another thing after that with someone else and was going to leave feedback today as it was really late at night. So I blanked on who was whom and just sent the 2nd feedback to the 1st person.. and now I'm panicking as there's no option to remove it, edit it, or report it directly to mods for help.
> 
> What do I do to resolve this please? I'm on mobile/tablet and will be out for another few hours as I've got a hospital appointment. But I'll keep checking back here when I can.



This actually isn't a huge deal, as the system only counts the first unique rating left by a specific person, i.e. if you leave two positive ratings for someone it'll only add one new rating to their overall number.  You can still leave feedback for the correct person without any issues.

That being said, I can remove the rating for you if it's bugging you.  Just PM me the name of the person and I'll take care of it.


----------



## oath2order

will you guys put Harambe in the banner as tribute


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> will you guys put Harambe in the banner as tribute



no but i'll happily put harambe in your next ban message :-}


----------



## oath2order

Jake said:


> no but i'll happily put harambe in your next ban message :-}



You'll actually have to find a reason first


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What happened to Booker's Corrections? I don't see it in the shop anymore.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> What happened to Booker's Corrections? I don't see it in the shop anymore.



We removed it and have asked all Collectible Corrections be sent to the Contact the Staff board. Just make sure you fill out the appropriate information needed when submitting one!


----------



## Araie

Apple2012 said:


> What happened to Booker's Corrections? I don't see it in the shop anymore.



Instead of Booker's Corrections, you can now just post in the Contact the Staff board for things like collectibles and bells to be resent.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Apple2012 said:


> What happened to Booker's Corrections? I don't see it in the shop anymore.



They removed it, and replaced it with a section here in Bell Tree HQ where you can post your issues privately where only the mods/admins can see (like asking for a correction).  They're now the rarest collectibles from 2k15.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for telling me. Right now, I don't need it, but I am curious since I was off this site for ten months.


----------



## King Dorado

Lucanosa said:


> They removed it, and replaced it with a section here in Bell Tree HQ where you can post your issues privately where only the mods/admins can see (like asking for a correction).  They're now the rarest collectibles from 2k15.



dammit, i knew i shoulda gotten one!  
tasty cakes, why did you have to cost less than a correction?!?


----------



## KyokoKirigiri

I think there's a small glitch (for me at least), I used to have about 10 or so bells, but recently it says I have none. Someone gave me one as a part of my giveaway, I did get the pm telling me it was donated, but it still says 0 bells. Any help ???


----------



## Nightmares

KyokoKirigiri said:


> I think there's a small glitch (for me at least), I used to have about 10 or so bells, but recently it says I have none. Someone gave me one as a part of my giveaway, I did get the pm telling me it was donated, but it still says 0 bells. Any help ???



Check here to see what bells have been spent / received! http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php

Hope it helps ^-^


----------



## oath2order

Can someone delete the lanaxsparroxrbc tag


----------



## piske

oath2order said:


> Can someone delete the lanaxsparroxrbc tag



What does this mean? I noticed it on a lot of threads!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pechue said:


> What does this mean? I noticed it on a lot of threads!



I don't know who added it, and I can't tell who added it since the iPhone doesn't have a cursor like a computer, but I have deleted that tag from all of my threads. If you see it on your threads, you should delete it too.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know who added it, and I can't tell who added it since the iPhone doesn't have a cursor like a computer, but I have deleted that tag from all of my threads. If you see it on your threads, you should delete it too.



You can see who did? I can't, maybe because I use firefox but eh. It's kinda stupid but I've seen worse.


----------



## Bowie

Can you exchange TBT Bells for eShop gift codes? I haven't sold (or bought) much here in a long while so I'm not sure if anything's changed. I have more than I need.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> Can you exchange TBT Bells for eShop gift codes? I haven't sold (or bought) much here in a long while so I'm not sure if anything's changed. I have more than I need.



Well, I think you can exchange them for certain free My Nintendo platinum codes (as stated in one of the stickies), but I don't think you can ask someone to go buy it for you and such, cause it's still real money for them even if the game would be free for you.


----------



## nerdatheart9490

What is the current tbt/igb exchange rate? I want to sell my tbt for a fair price.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

nerdatheart9490 said:


> What is the current tbt/igb exchange rate? I want to sell my tbt for a fair price.



1 TBT = 200K IGB


----------



## Alienfish

Awesomeness1230 said:


> 1 TBT = 200K IGB



dont you mean 100 tbt or? lol

but dang regardless the rates are mad.


----------



## ACNLover10

100 tbt used to be 200k igb?


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> 100 tbt used to be 200k igb?



uh no it used to be way lower? idek i haven't bought since i quit but then it was 120k-ish igb?


----------



## ACNLover10

Wow I guess it's changed a lot since then.


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> Wow I guess it's changed a lot since then.



Yeah, not meant to be rude I was just surprised, but yeah better check with someone up to date with things c:


----------



## ACNLover10

I think atm it's:

1 tbt- 200k igb
5 tbt- 1m igb
10 tbt- 2m igb
25 tbt- 5m igb
50 tbt- 10m igb
100 tbt- 20m igb

But a few days ago I got 50m igb for 200 tbt.


----------



## Alienfish

ACNLover10 said:


> I think atm it's:
> 
> 1 tbt- 200k igb
> 5 tbt- 1m igb
> 10 tbt- 2m igb
> 25 tbt- 5m igb
> 50 tbt- 10m igb
> 100 tbt- 20m igb
> 
> But a few days ago I got 50m igb for 200 tbt.



Jesus christ the rates have gone up ..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Jesus christ the rates have gone up ..



Maybe when I get 1,000 TBT again, I should sell 1,000 TBT for 10 million IGB, just to make making TBT Bells easier for some members.


----------



## Noah98789

what are the tickets? ive been off for so long so idk


----------



## Araie

Noah98789 said:


> what are the tickets? ive been off for so long so idk



They're currency for the fair to buy things like collectibles and IRL items. You can check the Shop for all you can buy if you're interested.


----------



## Nightmares

Hi, don't know where to ask this.....is there any chance I can get my newest warning removed? It says I was trying to buy dA Points or something and I totally wasn't rip lmao 
I sent in a report but got no response......

Thanks ;-;


----------



## Antonio

What's tom Twitter, I want to give him a shout out.


----------



## Capeet

Ehh I don't know if this is a good place to ask this but does anyone know what the code for strikethrough text is?


----------



## Justin

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ehh I don't know if this is a good place to ask this but does anyone know what the code for strikethrough text is?



this

[s]this[/s]


----------



## Jake

Shattered said:


> What's tom Twitter, I want to give him a shout out.



@realDonaldTrump im p sure


----------



## Capeet

Justin said:


> this
> 
> [s]this[/s]



Thanks! I've been wondering that for a while.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake said:


> @realDonaldTrump im p sure



LET'S MAKE BELL TREE GREAT AGAIN

Okay I'm sorry I've gotta go puke somewhere


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> LET'S MAKE BELL TREE GREAT AGAIN
> 
> Okay I'm sorry I've gotta go puke somewhere



Are you getting sick because you quoted Tronald Dump's slogan?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Are you getting sick because you quoted Tronald Dump's slogan?



well who wouldn't be...


----------



## Flop

Does my profile still exist


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Flop said:


> Does my profile still exist



Yes thank god. Bless.


----------



## Nightmares

Flop said:


> Does my profile still exist



fLOP HI


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> Does my profile still exist



yes, hi there ;]


----------



## trinity.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

trinbloo said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
> ^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
> Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
> ^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
> Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks!



I think as long as you let others know your town is hacked, you're fine in that regard. But you're correct in the fact that you cannot sell, giveaway or use hacked items elsewhere.


----------



## Araie

trinbloo said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
> ^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
> Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...hacked-items&p=6840529&highlight=#post6840529
> ^^ can someone tell me if this is allowed
> Basically, am I allowed to have a hacked town, but not sell/give away/use any hacked items? Thanks!



Correct. Although, you may want to let others know that despite having a hacked town, your items are 100% real.


----------



## reririx

Hello!

I am curious about the wifi/trading rating. I noticed it popped up for me after I came to someone's town to pick up fruits. I was wondering how I can give someone else a rating too.  Thank you!


----------



## Nightmares

reririx said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am curious about the wifi/trading rating. I noticed it popped up for me after I came to someone's town to pick up fruits. I was wondering how I can give someone else a rating too.  Thank you!



Go to their profile on click on the tab that says 'Wi-Fi ratings' or something. Then click at the bottom of the box on the submit a rating button

Bam 
Good luck


----------



## reririx

Nightmares said:


> Go to their profile on click on the tab that says 'Wi-Fi ratings' or something. Then click at the bottom of the box on the submit a rating button
> 
> Bam
> Good luck



Thank you! I figured it out just a second ago haaha.


----------



## Bowie

I think I know why this may have happened, but I can't complain about being fabulous.


----------



## jiny

why are there pink usernames


----------



## Alolan_Apples

kianli said:


> why are there pink usernames



The pink usernames represent contest winners. Those that were in first place, second place, or third place in one of the five contests or two tournaments get a temporary username color change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why don't you get paid for thread creation in the Happy Home Designer discussion board, Pokemon Center, or Wi-Fi boards categorized under ACNL? I know you do get TBT Bells for posting there, but not making threads.

The Basement appears to be the opposite. You get paid for thread creation, but not for posting messages there.


----------



## Tensu

poop


----------



## ACNLover10

Is it possible for the staff to refund my tickets from the fossil pillow raffle so I can enter the moon wand the leftover raffles?


----------



## Bowie

It's my birthday today! Curious as to whether the birthday Bells are automatic or they still take as long as they did last year.


----------



## King Dorado

Bowie said:


> It's my birthday today! Curious as to whether the birthday Bells are automatic or they still take as long as they did last year.



happy birthday!

I don't thnk the birthday bells system works any more.  Justin said earlier this year that it only worked randomly for some reason and they weren't sure why that was the case; but i think it has completely stopped at this point.   My birthday was in March and I received nothing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

King Dad said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> I don't thnk the birthday bells system works any more.  Justin said earlier this year that it only worked randomly for some reason and they weren't sure why that was the case; but i think it has completely stopped at this point.   My birthday was in March and I received nothing.



As far as I'm aware the Birthday Bell system is still (brokenly) in place and working for some users!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Tom said:


> As far as I'm aware the Birthday Bell system is still (brokenly) in place and working for some users!



I got bday bells  Odd!


----------



## Nightmares

King Dad said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> I don't thnk the birthday bells system works any more.  Justin said earlier this year that it only worked randomly for some reason and they weren't sure why that was the case; but i think it has completely stopped at this point.   My birthday was in March and I received nothing.



Yeah it still (badly) works 
I've received mine everytime....heh heh.....poor you  <\3


----------



## namiieco

how much do you get when its your bday??
never heard of bday tbt


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Utarara said:


> how much do you get when its your bday??
> never heard of bday tbt


I think it's meant to be 100 + your age, though I thought it was removed.


----------



## King Dorado

I don't mind not receiving any birthday tbt, but i'm still mad that Gyroid didn't at least drop by and wish me a happy birthday.  I think imma leave him a negative rating..!


----------



## Meliara

::runs off to see if I even have my b-day listed:: 

Psst, Jubs, it's tomorrow. No joke.

Edit: Awww, gyroid remembered. <3 <3


----------



## jiny

i never got my bday tbt...


----------



## brownboy102

Just gonna pop in here; saw somebody asking about how many bells you'd get on your birthday.

It used to be 100 + whatever age you're turning, but people abused the latter by making their birthyear a hundred years back. They decided to remove that.

They also reduced birthday bells from 100 to 70.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparro said:


> Just gonna pop in here; saw somebody asking about how many bells you'd get on your birthday.
> 
> It used to be 100 + whatever age you're turning, but people abused the latter by making their birthyear a hundred years back. They decided to remove that.
> 
> They also reduced birthday bells from 100 to 70.



Another feature abused for TBT. Why do people abuse these features?

I wouldn't worry about Birthday Bells. I didn't get mine because of how glitchy it was.

Maybe they should have anniversary TBT, where you can earn TBT bells on your anniversary. You can change your birthday under settings, but you can't change your account's anniversary.


----------



## jiny

Apple2012 said:


> Another feature abused for TBT. Why do people abuse these features?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Birthday Bells. I didn't get mine because of how glitchy it was.
> 
> Maybe they should have anniversary TBT, where you can earn TBT bells on your anniversary. You can change your birthday under settings, but you can't change your account's anniversary.



this is actually a pretty good idea!! i am for this


----------



## Liamslash

Apple2012 said:


> Another feature abused for TBT. Why do people abuse these features?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Birthday Bells. I didn't get mine because of how glitchy it was.
> 
> Maybe they should have anniversary TBT, where you can earn TBT bells on your anniversary. You can change your birthday under settings, but you can't change your account's anniversary.



It still would cause the same problem I'm pretty sure, where bells aren't going out. I don't know too much about this issue personally but I think it's the system that's glitched.


Anyway I came to ask if they're is ever going to be a subforum for gaming items (non AC) like pokemon and that flight game things in the tbt marketplace.


----------



## Daydream

Could someone explain me how I can change the order of my collectibles?

Thanks!


----------



## brownboy102

Daydream said:


> Could someone explain me how I can change the order of my collectibles?
> 
> Thanks!



By trading your collectibles with other people to get specific dates on them.
It's a chore, but the staff have shown interest in implementing a way to order them without doing so in the last Direct, I believe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Can I make Nintendo character discussion threads in the Nintendo Treehouse? Or does that go under Brewster's Caf?? Because the board description was about Nintendo *games and consoles*, but it didn't say anything else about Nintendo. I thought it was a board where you can discuss anything about Nintendo related (except for Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Smash, and Splatoon since they have their boards) and not just Nintendo's games and consoles.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> Can I make Nintendo character discussion threads in the Nintendo Treehouse? Or does that go under Brewster's Caf?? Because the board description was about Nintendo *games and consoles*, but it didn't say anything else about Nintendo. I thought it was a board where you can discuss anything about Nintendo related (except for Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Smash, and Splatoon since they have their boards) and not just Nintendo's games and consoles.


I think it would be fine in the Treehouse since it's a big catch all for Nintendo.


----------



## batterswing

I have a question about the rules. I understand people sharing accounts is against the rules, but if I have an AC:NL cartridge that doesn't belong to me _but_ I help take care of it, would I be allowed to use it in transactions and such in order to bring things into it, such as furniture or bells?


----------



## Sholee

batterswing said:


> I have a question about the rules. I understand people sharing accounts is against the rules, but if I have an AC:NL cartridge that doesn't belong to me _but_ I help take care of it, would I be allowed to use it in transactions and such in order to bring things into it, such as furniture or bells?



Seems fine to me, plenty of people here have multiple game cartridges. I used my younger brother's town to hold items/furniture when I had an ACNL shop for selling things.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, I guess as long as whoever owns it is alright with that and that you do it for them I guess (and that you don't get in argues about it).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

batterswing said:


> I have a question about the rules. I understand people sharing accounts is against the rules, but if I have an AC:NL cartridge that doesn't belong to me _but_ I help take care of it, would I be allowed to use it in transactions and such in order to bring things into it, such as furniture or bells?


Yeah, that's fine. You'd even be able to buy stuff and sell it at a raised price to other members if you really wanted to.

Basically, anything is hunky-dory in-game unless you hack items in and the moderators find out. If you do hack items in, at least be transparent about it, as otherwise you're just being dishonest.


----------



## xtigerlilly

I've got a question about the site.  I made a cycling thread and I don't know how to change the title of the thread.  How would you do this?  
I'm so sorry if this has already been answered somewhere... I couldn't find it ;w; 

Thanks in advance<3


----------



## xtigerlilly

I've got a question about the site.  I made a cycling thread and I don't know how to change the title of the thread.  How would you do this?  
I'm so sorry if this has already been answered somewhere... I couldn't find it ;w; 

Thanks in advance<3

[EDIT: i have no idea how this posted twice? o-o ]

[EDIT 2:  I figured it out.  I'm so sorry for the spam DX ]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is it safe to bump my Apple Empire thread like if it was a trading thread, or is it more like a discussion thread where you can't bump by using the word "bump" without getting in trouble? I'm trying to get more people to join so I can start a group, but I don't know if it was one of these threads you can't bump.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> Is it safe to bump my Apple Empire thread like if it was a trading thread, or is it more like a discussion thread where you can't bump by using the word "bump" without getting in trouble? I'm trying to get more people to join so I can start a group, but I don't know if it was one of these threads you can't bump.



As long as you're not excessively bumping it, it's fine


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> As long as you're not excessively bumping it, it's fine



Thanks. I try to stick to bumping twice a day or once every ten to twelve hours. I'm still not getting enough attention, even from apple owners.


----------



## Laureline

I just noticed the sea shell currency. How do I get more?


----------



## Alienfish

Furisoa said:


> I just noticed the sea shell currency. How do I get more?



Those are the new Welcome bells, so unless you are new or after a certain date from last year there's no way of getting those now.


----------



## Inka

Is there a limit to posing new threads per day in the same sub (that half of the time doesn't belong there or was posted by different user a day or three ago with the same or very similar question or can be googled and answered in 5 seconds)?
I love this forum, but the amount of ridiculous posts starts to annoy me. I know that a lot of players are young (although the person I'm referring to claims to be 19) but does it mean that they shouldn't go by some basic rules like "use the search tool/google first" or "post understandable posts"? There's sooooo much spam just so users can earn forum currency it's pathetic.

I'm just contemplating if sending a PM "are you trying to break some record or just that desperate to earn TBT?" will sound more rude than I intend it to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Inka said:


> Is there a limit to posing new threads per day in the same sub (that half of the time doesn't belong there or was posted by different user a day or three ago with the same or very similar question or can be googled and answered in 5 seconds)?
> I love this forum, but the amount of ridiculous posts starts to annoy me. I know that a lot of players are young but does it mean that they shouldn't go by some basic rules like "use the search tool/google first" or "post understandable posts"? There's sooooo much spam just so users can earn forum currency it's pathetic.



I don't know, but I usually try to start only one thread per day. Sometimes two or three, but that would be too many. But I only make one thread a day in one forum.


----------



## Inka

Apple2012 said:


> I don't know, but I usually try to start only one thread per day. Sometimes two or three, but that would be too many. But I only make one thread a day in one forum.



I didn't quite mean it this way, that you should be only allowed to post so many times, but rather "post even 10 new threads a day but SENSIBLE ones, not reposts, not ridiculous ones" x
What's going on in AC:NL sub it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jake

It just comes down to the content of the thread. If they're being made and actually have discussion value it's fine, but if it's to the extent where it just looks like they're making spammy threads for the sake of it then you should report it so we can look into it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about the avatar height extension.

I know it's limited to staff members only (as a few regular members with the add-on were grandfathered before the limit), but when did they limit the avatar height extension to staff only? Like whem TBT transferred to vBulletin, or when ACNL came out?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question about the avatar height extension.
> 
> I know it's limited to staff members only (as a few regular members with the add-on were grandfathered before the limit), but when did they limit the avatar height extension to staff only? Like whem TBT transferred to vBulletin, or when ACNL came out?



Kind of interested in this matter as well, and if we ever will get it back in shop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Kind of interested in this matter as well, and if we ever will get it back in shop?



Even I want the avatar height extension. That's part of the reason why I signed up to be a mod a couple years ago. I also signed up cause of the free moon wand/animated fair collectible, blue username, ability to reset the counter, create my site event, and to calm the site down after the drama in spring of 2015. But I don't seem to be a good fit for the staff team.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> Even I want the avatar height extension. That's part of the reason why I signed up to be a mod a couple years ago. I also signed up cause of the free moon wand/animated fair collectible, blue username, ability to reset the counter, create my site event, and to calm the site down after the drama in spring of 2015. But I don't seem to be a good fit for the staff team.



I don't have an answer to your main question honestly nor Sheila's follow up, but to be frank with ya if you're applying to be part of the staff merely for the perks you're applying for the wrong reasons. If you're applying to be part of us, it's because ya love this place and wanna see it flourish and grow and take care of it.


----------



## Alienfish

For my part I wouldn't apply just for the extension, my point was merely it would nice to have if the server/site could handle it without crashing or it being too expensive to run as for bandwidth and such. I mean yes, you can make smaller nice avatars as well but sometimes you don't want it too stretched ;-)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> I don't have an answer to your main question honestly nor Sheila's follow up, but to be frank with ya if you're applying to be part of the staff merely for the perks you're applying for the wrong reasons. If you're applying to be part of us, it's because ya love this place and wanna see it flourish and grow and take care of it.



Somehow, the main reason was to get the animated collectible for helping out on the fair. I wanted that green pinwheel, which I never got a staff favorite. But for the moon wand, that time, I tried harder. But for every attempt, the staff didn't like my submissions enough. I thought the "fried chicken" entry to the photo challenge was good enough. I thought 323 was the closest guess to the last bottle. Even the odds in both raffles were against me. And yes, I did sign a while ago because I was after the animated collectible, but I didn't appear to be what they were looking for. I just didn't put that in my application. I don't care if the moon wand doesn't appear next fair. I just want it to be available in the future.

But yeah, a major part of why I applied for being a mod was that I knew the site well and knew the rules. I even felt that I would do a good job as a mod. And I had the responsibility. I didn't even sign up just to be cool. Some people even thought I would apply for mod at the time. Now I don't have any plans to sign up at all. I just don't feel responsible. I could do a good job as a project staff member, but being a mod will be too much.

Anyway, the avatar height extension being limited to staff members made sense, but I seen regular members on other vBulletin sites have large avatars like the staff. I'm not sure if the staff will ever make them available to other members, but if they do, I'll be going to the TBT shop immediately.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> Somehow, the main reason was to get the animated collectible for helping out on the fair. I wanted that green pinwheel, which I never got a staff favorite. But for the moon wand, that time, I tried harder. But for every attempt, the staff didn't like my submissions enough. I thought the "fried chicken" entry to the photo challenge was good enough. I thought 323 was the closest guess to the last bottle. Even the odds in both raffles were against me. And yes, I did sign a while ago because I was after the animated collectible, but I didn't appear to be what they were looking for. I just didn't put that in my application. I don't care if the moon wand doesn't appear next fair. I just want it to be available in the future.
> 
> But yeah, a major part of why I applied for being a mod was that I knew the site well and knew the rules. I even felt that I would do a good job as a mod. And I had the responsibility. I didn't even sign up just to be cool. Some people even thought I would apply for mod at the time. Now I don't have any plans to sign up at all. I just don't feel responsible. I could do a good job as a project staff member, but being a mod will be too much.
> 
> Anyway, the avatar height extension being limited to staff members made sense, but I seen regular members on other vBulletin sites have large avatars like the staff. I'm not sure if the staff will ever make them available to other members, but if they do, I'll be going to the TBT shop immediately.



Remember the five G's: Good god get a grip gurl.


----------



## SharJoY

Apple2012 said:


> Even I want the avatar height extension. That's part of the reason why I signed up to be a mod a couple years ago. I also signed up cause of the free moon wand/animated fair collectible, blue username, ability to reset the counter, create my site event, and to calm the site down after the drama in spring of 2015. But I don't seem to be a good fit for the staff team.



I may have read this wrong, but how did you know about the moon/animated fair collectible at the time of the last application process. which I think was well before the fair started.

Edit:  I think I did read the above incorrectly, after I read your response to Tom above.  My apologies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

SharJoY said:


> I may have read this wrong, but how did you know about the moon/animated fair collectible at the time of the last application process. which I think was well before the fair started.
> 
> Edit:  I think I did read the above incorrectly, after I read your response to Tom above.  My apologies.



I didn't know about the moon wand until this year. Back then, the green pinwheel was what I am after.

After the moon wand and application talks, I have a serious question about something else. Does the attachment feature (which uploads pictures to TBT) work for textpad documents too? I plan on running a Happy Home Designer contest next month, and I want to upload a list of items and villagers contestants can use fot the contest. I don't know if the Mori database requires an account to make a list or includes items in Happy Home Designer.


----------



## Liamslash

Tom said:


> I don't have an answer to your main question honestly nor Sheila's follow up, but to be frank with ya if you're applying to be part of the staff merely for the perks you're applying for the wrong reasons. If you're applying to be part of us, it's because ya love this place and wanna see it flourish and grow and take care of it.



No, everyone applies for mod for the free collectables.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Liamslash said:


> No, everyone applies for mod for the free collectables.



People enjoy free collectibles. But the last time I signed up, I had many reasons. The animated collectible, like I said before, was one of them.

I still haven't got an answer about the attachment question (if it's limited to images only or not), and I don't know if they would answer the avatar height add-on questions. I would be interested though.


----------



## vel

so is there any possibility i could get the username christine?


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> People enjoy free collectibles. But the last time I signed up, I had many reasons. The animated collectible, like I said before, was one of them.
> 
> I still haven't got an answer about the attachment question (if it's limited to images only or not), and I don't know if they would answer the avatar height add-on questions. I would be interested though.



Looks like it's limited to images only (jpg, jpeg, png, gif). As for the avatar height add-on, I don't know when it was made staff exclusive, and I don't know of any plans to make it publicly available any time soon.



Awake said:


> so is there any possibility i could get the username christine?



At this time, if the username is taken (which it is), no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> Looks like it's limited to images only (jpg, jpeg, png, gif). As for the avatar height add-on, I don't know when it was made staff exclusive, and I don't know of any plans to make it publicly available any time soon.



That's a shame that attachments only work on images. This time, it's vBulletin's repsonsiblity. TBT couldn't make attachments work on textpad documents.

I guess I'll have to use AC Spinoffs site and put the list of items and villagers allowed for the contest. It can be on a secret page.


----------



## namiieco

Liamslash said:


> No, everyone applies for mod for the free collectables.



Not "everyone".
It would be sad if everyone only wanted to be a mod because of free collectibles :T


----------



## Liamslash

Utarara said:


> Not "everyone".
> It would be sad if everyone only wanted to be a mod because of free collectibles :T



Well ok, just the current staff then.


----------



## Nightmares

Wait you get free collectibles for signing up as mod???


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> Wait you get free collectibles for signing up as mod???



The free collectibles from the TBT Fair is a reward for working on the fair rather than just a present for simply being a mod. While they can't do some things on site anymore since they have other responsibilities, the buying and selling of collectibles are still the same as a regular member's.


----------



## vel

Apple2012 said:


> The free collectibles from the TBT Fair is a reward for working on the fair rather than just a present for simply being a mod. While they can't do some things on site anymore since they have other responsibilities, the buying and selling of collectibles are still the same as a regular member's.



I thought they weren't allowed to buy or sell? And I thought they were a present for being a mod. They have power, which is why they are not allowed to sell or buy items.


----------



## Miii

Dumb question, but how do I add spoilers to my clothing thread? >.> I'm wanting to edit it so that I have a spoiler for shirts, dresses, and requested designs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Liamslash said:


> Well ok, just the current staff then.


LOL
O
L



Awake said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to buy or sell? And I thought they were a present for being a mod. They have power, which is why they are not allowed to sell or buy items.


They're gifts yes.



Miii said:


> Dumb question, but how do I add spoilers to my clothing thread? >.> I'm wanting to edit it so that I have a spoiler for shirts, dresses, and requested designs.





		HTML:
	

[spoiler][/spoiler]
[spoiler="Shirts"]Flame Shirt[/spoiler]


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> LOL
> O
> L



Speak for yourself Tom, but I defs joined staff just for free collectibles 

[size=-2]oops did I say that out loud pls don't fire me[/size]


----------



## Miii

HTML:
	

[spoiler][/spoiler]
[spoiler="Shirts"]Flame Shirt[/spoiler]


Would I need to delete and repost my designs to move them all into a spoiler, or is there a way I can move my posted qr codes into a spoiler? I uploaded all my designs with the forum uploader, by the way.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Speak for yourself Tom, but I defs joined staff just for free collectibles
> 
> [size=-2]oops did I say that out loud pls don't fire me[/size]



At least you got the moon wand you deserved. I still didn't get mine.

Also, the site has calmed down as soon as you got promoted.


----------



## A r i a n e

is it possible to use a transparent avatar, 100*100, .gif, non-animated, or do I need to make it with the color of the sidebar as a background? how should I upload it?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> At least you got the moon wand you deserved. I still didn't get mine.
> 
> Also, the site has calmed down as soon as you got promoted.



really strange amigo 

but yeah i wouldn't really sign up just for collectibles, but doe man that avatar height looks good so I hope it becomes public soon even if it may cost a bit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> really strange amigo
> 
> but yeah i wouldn't really sign up just for collectibles, but doe man that avatar height looks good so I hope it becomes public soon even if it may cost a bit.



Even if the height extension is 2,000 TBT, I would still buy it. But I doubt they will release it publicly.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Even if the height extension is 2,000 TBT, I would still buy it. But I doubt they will release it publicly.



yea same, i could always save up for it.

as for the moon wand, not too bummed. i liked it but tbh since they changed the last trivia theme and they moved it to discord i wouldn't had a chance anyways


----------



## A r i a n e

wearthesun said:


> is it possible to use a transparent avatar, 100*100, .gif, non-animated, or do I need to make it with the color of the sidebar as a background? how should I upload it?


----------



## Buttonsy

I was just wondering if anyone knew what constitutes an old but relevant thread? For the "don't bump old threads unless relevant" rule. I found a thread that I really want to post in, but it's quite old (like... 2014), so I'm trying to figure out whether to post in it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Buttonsy said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew what constitutes an old but relevant thread? For the "don't bump old threads unless relevant" rule. I found a thread that I really want to post in, but it's quite old (like... 2014), so I'm trying to figure out whether to post in it.



"Relevant" seem to be an ambiguous term. But here's my best guess.

If an old thread is about something that's still being discussed today, it would be acceptable to bump. But if it's about old news, there's no need to bump. An example of what to bump is if there's any weird situations in ACNL people find every day. Thread dies six months later. It's okay to bump since it's a generic thread about everyday stuff. An example of what not to bump is a thread discussing Casey Anthony's trial. Why talk about it when it's been five years ago? This applies to threads about people asking for advice because of the situation at the time. When it's over, it's no longer relevant.


----------



## Jake

wearthesun said:


> is it possible to use a transparent avatar, 100*100, .gif, non-animated, or do I need to make it with the color of the sidebar as a background? how should I upload it?


As long as the image is exactly 100x100 and doesn't need to be resized when used as your avatar, it should remain transparent when uploaded. If I'm being honest I'm not really 100% sure, but I know with non-gif avatars, if you upload a transparent image that's bigger than the 100x100 default size, it'll resize to 100x100 and lose transparency, so I'm assuming the same applies to gifs.
There's also no need to bump up your questions when they were only asked ~3 hours ago. If it's been a few days and you've not received a response, then feel free to bump it. If it's only been a matter of hours then just leave it and someone will answer it eventually 



Buttonsy said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew what constitutes an old but relevant thread? For the "don't bump old threads unless relevant" rule. I found a thread that I really want to post in, but it's quite old (like... 2014), so I'm trying to figure out whether to post in it.



It's pretty subjective, really. Like, if you're going to bump up someones shop which hasn't been posted in for a good 6 months, then obviously don't do it, but if you want to post in say, a video game thread, but the thread hasn't been posted in for a while (Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon thread comes to mind), it'd be fine to bump that one up as long as you're still posting about the game and making it relevant.

Personally, if it's in the gaming boards/AC boards and as long as it's a general discussion thread, I think it's fine to bump it (obviously there are some exceptions) - if it's anywhere else like a shop, Brewster's, or question related, you should probably just remake the thread if it hasn't been active in the last 1-2 months. In saying that though, all staff members have different ideas of the world "relevant" (for example, if someone was to bump up a 3 year old thread in Brewster's such as "how often do you get hair curs" I would consider locking it - only because _I __personally_ find it annoying - where as other staff members would leave it open since technically it's fine to bump up general discussion threads) so it really just depends.

It just comes down to your own common sense really. It shouldn't be too hard to factor out which threads are irrelevant and should be remade, and which ones are relevant and can be bumped up. If you're really that unsure, feel free to message a member of staff about it (linking the thread in question). Apple2012 also did a good job at describing what counts as relevant, too.


----------



## radical6

Jake said:


> As long as the image is exactly 100x100 and doesn't need to be resized when used as your avatar, it should remain transparent when uploaded. If I'm being honest I'm not really 100% sure, but I know with non-gif avatars, if you upload a transparent image that's bigger than the 100x100 default size, it'll resize to 100x100 and lose transparency, so I'm assuming the same applies to gifs.
> There's also no need to bump up your questions when they were only asked ~3 hours ago. If it's been a few days and you've not received a response, then feel free to bump it. If it's only been a matter of hours then just leave it and someone will answer it eventually
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty subjective, really. Like, if you're going to bump up someones shop which hasn't been posted in for a good 6 months, then obviously don't do it, but if you want to post in say, a video game thread, but the thread hasn't been posted in for a while (Super Pokemon Mystery Dungeon thread comes to mind), it'd be fine to bump that one up as long as you're still posting about the game and making it relevant.
> 
> Personally, if it's in the gaming boards/AC boards and as long as it's a general discussion thread, I think it's fine to bump it (obviously there are some exceptions) - if it's anywhere else like a shop, Brewster's, or question related, you should probably just remake the thread if it hasn't been active in the last 1-2 months. In saying that though, all staff members have different ideas of the world "relevant" (for example, if someone was to bump up a 3 year old thread in Brewster's such as "how often do you get hair curs" I would consider locking it - only because _I __personally_ find it annoying - where as other staff members would leave it open since technically it's fine to bump up general discussion threads) so it really just depends.
> 
> It just comes down to your own common sense really. It shouldn't be too hard to factor out which threads are irrelevant and should be remade, and which ones are relevant and can be bumped up. If you're really that unsure, feel free to message a member of staff about it (linking the thread in question). Apple2012 also did a good job at describing what counts as relevant, too.



how come when i make transparent pics that are 100x100 they still lose transparency 

also, you know how we have little boxes in our profile for steam/skype/etc? can we get one for discord?


----------



## A r i a n e

Jake said:


> As long as the image is exactly 100x100 and doesn't need to be resized when used as your avatar, it should remain transparent when uploaded. If I'm being honest I'm not really 100% sure, but I know with non-gif avatars, if you upload a transparent image that's bigger than the 100x100 default size, it'll resize to 100x100 and lose transparency, so I'm assuming the same applies to gifs.
> There's also no need to bump up your questions when they were only asked ~3 hours ago. If it's been a few days and you've not received a response, then feel free to bump it. If it's only been a matter of hours then just leave it and someone will answer it eventually



thank you! I'll try uploading as it is, then.
sorry for bumping, I just thought since my post was at the bottom of the page it might not get noticed


----------



## Jake

kallie said:


> how come when i make transparent pics that are 100x100 they still lose transparency
> 
> also, you know how we have little boxes in our profile for steam/skype/etc? can we get one for discord?



They shouldn't. Not really sure but I'm guessing if they are losing transparency then they're not exactly 100x100?

Also don't think there's any need for a discord one, as you have to use your forum name in discord, it seem somewhat redundant. Unless you want it for advertising your own channel?


----------



## vel

do inactive users get deleted? and if they do how long is the span to be inactive, and if they don't i'm just curious to see why (not curious like low-key passive aggressive, curious like i'd truly like to know ya know) 

yeah i'm still trying to get christine as an username ;A;


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Awake said:


> do inactive users get deleted? and if they do how long is the span to be inactive, and if they don't i'm just curious to see why (not curious like low-key passive aggressive, curious like i'd truly like to know ya know)
> 
> yeah i'm still trying to get christine as an username ;A;



As far as I can remember we have never purged users on the off chance they return years later.


----------



## Liamslash

Tom said:


> As far as I can remember we have never purged users on the off chance they return years later.



Not even the users with no posts?

At least purge the users with no posts.

Edit:
Or the accounts with 2 posts, (totally not wanting a name)


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question about the avatar height extension.
> 
> I know it's limited to staff members only (as a few regular members with the add-on were grandfathered before the limit), but when did they limit the avatar height extension to staff only?



It happened sometime between summer 2013 and 2014. I only remember this because I was saving up to buy it and then once I finally had enough bells I saw it was gone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> It happened sometime between summer 2013 and 2014. I only remember this because I was saving up to buy it and then once I finally had enough bells I saw it was gone.



Now you finally got one, ever since the Toadette avatar (my favorite you ever had).

For Justin, it would be Captain Toad.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> It happened sometime between summer 2013 and 2014. I only remember this because I was saving up to buy it and then once I finally had enough bells I saw it was gone.



Dang.. yeah I weren't into collectibles when I first joined so wouldn't surprise me the least.. But yeah I hope they do make a comeback!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Dang.. yeah I weren't into collectibles when I first joined so wouldn't surprise me the least.. But yeah I hope they do make a comeback!



I actually want to see it available to normal members too.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I actually want to see it available to normal members too.



yeah that's what i meant, even if it would cost.


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> As far as I can remember we have never purged users on the off chance they return years later.



but if they were last online at 2004 or something, they could've just forgotten about this website? honestly, they probably have their own families to take care of and no longer play acnl or anything. idk i'm not trying to be rude or anything, that's the last thing i want to do, but in the future would y'all ever start deleting? (yikes now i seem like i'm trying too hard)


----------



## Jake

Awake said:


> but if they were last online at 2004 or something, they could've just forgotten about this website? honestly, they probably have their own families to take care of and no longer play acnl or anything. idk i'm not trying to be rude or anything, that's the last thing i want to do, but in the future would y'all ever start deleting? (yikes now i seem like i'm trying too hard)



The most recent purge that was done was at the end of 2010, where users with less than 4 posts and had registered over a month ago had their accounts deleted. I could be wrong, but I believe this was done to delete all the inactive accounts before we moved to vB, so there'd be less data that needed to be transferred.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...h-Less-Than-4-Posts-Deleted-(Winter-Cleaning)

Unless we move to another forum (currently no plans to), there most likely won't be another purge of inactive accounts any time soon. However, things can always come up and change our minds, but this is the current stance.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Yo I bought an avatar width expansion, wondering how to actually activate it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jake

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Yo I bought an avatar width expansion, wondering how to actually activate it. Thanks in advance



Never had one, so not sure, but I assume as long as it's ticked to "active" in your inventory then you should be able to upload a bigger avatar.


----------



## radical6

why cant i change my username back to kallie if no one else took it
???? it says its taken/invalid/does not meet admin requirements

- - - Post Merge - - -

why cant i change my username back to kallie if no one else took it
???? it says its taken/invalid/does not meet admin requirements


----------



## Alolan_Apples

thunderisacuck said:


> why cant i change my username back to kallie if no one else took it
> ???? it says its taken/invalid/does not meet admin requirements



What a very unusual case here. Since it's not taken, it's probably invalid or does not meet admin requirements, which is odd because it worked the first time you got it. I don't know why it does this, but I can say this much. Some of the issues are vBulletin issues, not TBT issues.


----------



## Jake

I could be wrong but I think there's a cool down time between username switches so the previous can't be stolen by another user (ie; if I was to change my username to "banana bread" then the username "Jake" would be on lockdown and unable to be used for a certain time period), I'm just not exactly sure how long the period is (I don't think it's any longer than a week tho). Just give it a few more days before trying to change it back and it should allow you to reuse it, if not PM an admin and they'll fix it up.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake said:


> *I could be wrong* but I think there's a cool down time between username switches so the previous can't be stolen by another user (ie; if I was to change my username to "banana bread" then the username "Jake" would be on lockdown and unable to be used for a certain time period), I'm just not exactly sure how long the period is (I don't think it's any longer than a week tho). Just give it a few more days before trying to change it back and it should allow you to reuse it, if not PM an admin and they'll fix it up.



Aren't staff supposed to know everything about the forums.


----------



## vel

Superpenguin said:


> Aren't staff supposed to know everything about the forums.



they're just normal people, and people make mistakes. even staff can screw up sometimes.


----------



## Jake

vel said:


> they're just normal people, and people make mistakes. even staff can screw up sometimes.



he is just joking but i appreciate the moral support!


----------



## vel

Jake said:


> he is just joking but i appreciate the moral support!



Oh rip couldn't tell. You're welcome lmao


----------



## N a t

About infractions. I wouldn't call myself much of a trouble maker, but have quite a few infractions for post quality, because sometimes I forget that I can't just post some lame little face or like 2 words that are off topic or whatever. However I noticed that I got 2 points from one of the two infractions where I tried to censor myself using asterisks (I forget sometimes that the site will auto censor me). Is there a point system that I was unaware of? Where, if I get so many points, I get banned? These are my first points, so I have no clue.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bone Baby said:


> About infractions. I wouldn't call myself much of a trouble maker, but have quite a few infractions for post quality, because sometimes I forget that I can't just post some lame little face or like 2 words that are off topic or whatever. However I noticed that I got 2 points from one of the two infractions where I tried to censor myself using asterisks (I forget sometimes that the site will auto censor me). Is there a point system that I was unaware of? Where, if I get so many points, I get banned? These are my first points, so I have no clue.


I guess that's how it works, though remember that infractions expire.


----------



## Chris

Bone Baby said:


> About infractions. I wouldn't call myself much of a trouble maker, but have quite a few infractions for post quality, because sometimes I forget that I can't just post some lame little face or like 2 words that are off topic or whatever. However I noticed that I got 2 points from one of the two infractions where I tried to censor myself using asterisks (I forget sometimes that the site will auto censor me). Is there a point system that I was unaware of? Where, if I get so many points, I get banned? These are my first points, so I have no clue.



You can just ignore the points. We don't use them. I'm assuming it's related to a feature we have turned off - e.g. on other forums, you can get auto-banned once you accumulate a certain number of points. We take previous warnings/infractions into account, of course, but we have a different (manual!) system in place as to when we actually issue a ban.


----------



## N a t

Tina said:


> You can just ignore the points. We don't use them. I'm assuming it's related to a feature we have turned off - e.g. on other forums, you can get auto-banned once you accumulate a certain number of points. We take previous warnings/infractions into account, of course, but we have a different (manual!) system in place as to when we actually issue a ban.



Alrighty then, thx!


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> You can just ignore the points. We don't use them. I'm assuming it's related to a feature we have turned off - e.g. on other forums, you can get auto-banned once you accumulate a certain number of points. We take previous warnings/infractions into account, of course, but we have a different (manual!) system in place as to when we actually issue a ban.



Thanks for explaining this, makes much more sense to why or why not you might get a ban etc.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn

How does one become a mod :^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CinnamonBuunn said:


> How does one become a mod :^)



About once a year, staff applications open up. But if you want to sign up, you need to be trustworthy, experienced, and helpful. You should also be 18 to become a mod or 15 to become a project staff member. Not only that, but you should be an active member of the site for at least six months.

I don't think infractions would inhibit from being selected unlike most sites, but you would be less likely to get promoted if you have more infractions within a certain period of time.

In 2015, I did sign up to be a mod since I felt like I would be a good fit due to my knowledge on features and understanding of rules, but I didn't get accepted. But I am trustful and could handle the features without abuse. Also, you don't need to be on TBT everyday if you get promoted. But you don't want to be inactive if you do.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn

Also, do you guys ever plan on realeasing Perfect Fruits?


----------



## vel

CinnamonBuunn said:


> Also, do you guys ever plan on realeasing Perfect Fruits?



i'm no staff member, but they have said the idea was cool, so that's a start. they're releasing collectibles rn, so perfect fruits probably won't be released/available for a lil' bit, and when i say lil' bit i mean a while. but we can hope.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If perfect fruits come out, I should be prepared big time. I got a sidebar full of apples, I could go for a sidebar full of perfect apples. Should I give it a try if this happens?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> If perfect fruits come out, I should be prepared big time. I got a sidebar full of apples, I could go for a sidebar full of perfect apples. Should I give it a try if this happens?



If you have the forum bells and time, sure


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> If you have the forum bells and time, sure



The problem here is that I am very low on TBT bells, and it's very hard to make TBT (even by selling collectibles since almost nobody wants them). So I wouldn't really have the bells.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> The problem here is that I am very low on TBT bells, and it's very hard to make TBT (even by selling collectibles since almost nobody wants them). So I wouldn't really have the bells.



I feel you, the market is pretty dead unless someone really needs to buy stuff, ugh.

Oh well, I hope you can get 12 if they ever release them


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> The problem here is that I am very low on TBT bells, and it's very hard to make TBT (even by selling collectibles since almost nobody wants them). So I wouldn't really have the bells.



You're low on TBT? I only have like 900 TBT in my bank xD

I too have no idea how to make reasonable amounts of TBT. I don't understand how some people have like 10K and then there's people like me who have less than 1K.


----------



## Capeet

How can I get rid of a notification that doesn't want to go away? I've clicked it many times but it just stays there saying I have 1 new notification.


----------



## Nightmares

Cosmic Kid said:


> How can I get rid of a notification that doesn't want to go away? I've clicked it many times but it just stays there saying I have 1 new notification.



Is a it a VM? Try deleting your most recent visitor message ^^


----------



## Capeet

Nightmares said:


> Is a it a VM? Try deleting your most recent visitor message ^^


Yep that solved it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bowie

Would it be acceptable to request Wi-Fi ratings for art shop transactions here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> Would it be acceptable to request Wi-Fi ratings for art shop transactions here?



I don't think so, because people could give you a negative wi-fi rating for drawing their mayors/alts/OCs incorrectly. It wouldn't be fair. Not only that, but some commissions take months, and people could abuse the wi-fi rating system for being impatient. I would not want to be punished for being too busy to do someones' commissions. But if they do allow it, they should at least allow the artist to give positive or negative feedback for payment plans (requester refuses to pay for a non-freebie, they get negative ratings).


----------



## Jake

You can give feedback for art, but I don't look at the art section, so I don't know how often people get annoyed at commissions taking a long time, or OC's being drawn incorrectly. If it's a commo occurrence I would say not to advertise it, as it can be abused too easily, but f it doesn't happen that much feel free ask for it in your thread.

If you do wish to advertise it thoug I'd recommend putting some sort or PSA in your thread, such as saying how long it can take to make commission, and that you will work it as accurately as you can, etc, just to cover yourself in future.


----------



## Bowie

Jake said:


> You can give feedback for art, but I don't look at the art section, so I don't know how often people get annoyed at commissions taking a long time, or OC's being drawn incorrectly. If it's a commo occurrence I would say not to advertise it, as it can be abused too easily, but f it doesn't happen that much feel free ask for it in your thread.
> 
> If you do wish to advertise it thoug I'd recommend putting some sort or PSA in your thread, such as saying how long it can take to make commission, and that you will work it as accurately as you can, etc, just to cover yourself in future.



Thank you for clarifying! I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## davroslek

I have something to tell the people who run this site! The Welcome Amiibo update just came out today, and now Dream Addresses consist of letters and numbers. The About Me on the profile won't allow that yet.


----------



## avvie

Yep was just about to post, cannot add letters to our dream addresses!


----------



## Chris

davroslek said:


> I have something to tell the people who run this site! The Welcome Amiibo update just came out today, and now Dream Addresses consist of letters and numbers. The About Me on the profile won't allow that yet.





avvie said:


> Yep was just about to post, cannot add letters to our dream addresses!



I've passed this onto the admins so hopefully it'll be updated shortly.


----------



## Bunnilla

Tina said:


> I've passed this onto the admins so hopefully it'll be updated shortly.



awesome Tina to the rescue


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tina said:


> I've passed this onto the admins so hopefully it'll be updated shortly.



Profile field updated! Be sure to let us know if it isn't!


----------



## Corrie

Do the backgrounds of the candy collectibles change to a dark shade at night and go back to "normal" during the day?


----------



## Bowie

New banner is amazing, but there are white lines around the caravan!


----------



## Justin

Corrie said:


> Do the backgrounds of the candy collectibles change to a dark shade at night and go back to "normal" during the day?



Nope, that's just a cache issue on your browser. Do a hard refresh.


----------



## Corrie

Justin said:


> Nope, that's just a cache issue on your browser. Do a hard refresh.



Ah alright. It's normal on my phone but on my computer, which I only used at night for the past few days has them as dark backgrounds so I thought I was going crazy, haha.


----------



## davroslek

Does anyone have a list yet of all the new items this update added?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

davroslek said:


> Does anyone have a list yet of all the new items this update added?


Wrong board, but I've asked that with no response so far.  :/

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?393296-Any-Updated-Item-Lists

Perhaps we could all work together to form a list or something, lol. I have a list of five new items at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, this may be of some help: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?393021-New-furniture-info-thread


----------



## Bowie

Are there still plans to introduce a collectible organisation feature? I remember you guys talking about it a while ago but haven't heard anything since. I have a lot of nice collectibles, but the inability to present them in the way that I want kinda puts me off displaying them.


----------



## Mari-Golds

Okay! I just joined, and i thought this kind of worked the same as those trading blogs on tumblr. Is paying someone with ingame currency allowed? (so like, if someone wants to sell you an apple. you go to their town, drop the amount of bells you two agreed on, take the apple and leave?) Or do we pay everything with the bells and seashells currency used on the site?


----------



## Jake

Mari-Golds said:


> Okay! I just joined, and i thought this kind of worked the same as those trading blogs on tumblr. Is paying someone with ingame currency allowed? (so like, if someone wants to sell you an apple. you go to their town, drop the amount of bells you two agreed on, take the apple and leave?) Or do we pay everything with the bells and seashells currency used on the site?


You can pay someone with either in game bells, or TBT Bells (site currency). You can't use the seashell currency since they can not be traded.


----------



## Araie

Mari-Golds said:


> Okay! I just joined, and i thought this kind of worked the same as those trading blogs on tumblr. Is paying someone with ingame currency allowed? (so like, if someone wants to sell you an apple. you go to their town, drop the amount of bells you two agreed on, take the apple and leave?) Or do we pay everything with the bells and seashells currency used on the site?



Yes, it's allowed! You can use either in-game bells or Bell Tree Bells (TBT) which is the forum currency. However, you can't use the seashell currency for trades since it's ungiftable.


----------



## Antonio

What is the point of the configure option if there's nothing to configure


----------



## ZetaFunction

Shattered said:


> What is the point of the configure option if there's nothing to configure



The configure button is used to configure add-ons (user title color changes, username change, etc.)
for collectibles and other things though, it has no use


----------



## ZetaFunction

double post glitch


----------



## Antonio

But some collectibles have it, some don't. For instance, the tasty cake has it but when clicking it, there is no configure options.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Shattered said:


> But some collectibles have it, some don't. For instance, the tasty cake has it but when clicking it, there is no configure options.



As she said, most have it but serve no use, only the ones she mentioned have an use for it. You're overthinking things.


----------



## Bowie

I got bored earlier today and decided to take a trip to the old Zetaboards forum, and I spent so much time browsing random threads that I got really used to the design. Got me wondering whether you guys ever intend to change the theme completely again. Has it ever been different to what it is now, aside from when it was running on Zetaboards?

Just curious.


----------



## Calysis

Hiya, I've had a small issue where I constantly have the "Notifications: 1" at the very top of the page.  The notification is for an unread visitor message, but I have read them all and have visited my profile numerous times.  This has been going on for quite a few hours now; is there a fix for this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bowie said:


> I got bored earlier today and decided to take a trip to the old Zetaboards forum, and I spent so much time browsing random threads that I got really used to the design. Got me wondering whether you guys ever intend to change the theme completely again. Has it ever been different to what it is now, aside from when it was running on Zetaboards?
> 
> Just curious.


By theme do you mean skin?



Calysis said:


> Hiya, I've had a small issue where I constantly have the "Notifications: 1" at the very top of the page.  The notification is for an unread visitor message, but I have read them all and have visited my profile numerous times.  This has been going on for quite a few hours now; is there a fix for this?


I've heard deleting your most recent visitor message does the trick


----------



## Calysis

Tom said:


> I've heard deleting your most recent visitor message does the trick



Thanks, deleting the message that bugged it worked! ^^


----------



## Bowie

Tom said:


> By theme do you mean skin?



Actually, I mean "skin". Or, at least, that's what vBulletin seems to refer to it as. Either way, it seems like this place has had the same one for a long while. It's lovely, but I'm just curious as to how often (if ever) it changes.


----------



## Justin

Bowie said:


> I got bored earlier today and decided to take a trip to the old Zetaboards forum, and I spent so much time browsing random threads that I got really used to the design. Got me wondering whether you guys ever intend to change the theme completely again. Has it ever been different to what it is now, aside from when it was running on Zetaboards?
> 
> Just curious.



We haven't made any major changes since the vBulletin version of TBT opened in 2011 if that's what you're asking. I'd say the biggest "changes" though would be the introduction of The Woods version in 2013, and when we updated the profile pages in 2014.

There aren't any plans for a theme makeover or massive change anytime soon, although I could see a somewhat near future where we make some tweaks to varying degrees around the place. Maybe sometime next year.



Bowie said:


> Are there still plans to introduce a collectible organisation feature? I remember you guys talking about it a while ago but haven't heard anything since. I have a lot of nice collectibles, but the inability to present them in the way that I want kinda puts me off displaying them.



Just so it doesn't look like I've completely ignored this... yes, there are still plans but we have nothing further in terms of details to share. Given the high interest in the feature, we wouldn't want to mislead anyone by saying something that may change.


----------



## Laov

Hello!

I had some problems with my email address while I registered. I couldn't receive any mail, even if I asked for another confirmation one, wait, check spams, etc. 
I send a mail using "Contact Us" but I am not sure it worked - or that I waited long enough - and now in the end I changed the email address, but I would like to know : if I change it back to the first one, will I still be able to post here? And maybe to receive mails from this forum?

It's not a big deal, I am just wondering ^^ 
(by the way the 1st one - the one I'd like to use but couldn't - is an "outlook" one, maybe that was the issue?)


----------



## Nebuladark

Hi TBT I am back from being gone for a long time and I wanted to edit my DA because I have a new town but the site doesn't accept the new DA format. Is it possible they fix that? Apologies if this has been asked before, and have a great day if you read this ^^


----------



## Bowie

Do you guys intend to release more roses? As in, more varieties? I'm assuming you're releasing them kind by kind, and then next year maybe releasing three new colours for each kind, but that's just an assumption. I really love them!


----------



## SpyKid

I was gone from July - August until now. Also missed the Bell Tree Fair which is sad.
I just want to know what's new around here?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods There's this section that I haven't seen before and I don't exactly understand what it's used for. Can anyone explain that to me?


----------



## Jake

SpyKid said:


> I was gone from July - August until now. Also missed the Bell Tree Fair which is sad.
> I just want to know what's new around here?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods There's this section that I haven't seen before and I don't exactly understand what it's used for. Can anyone explain that to me?



The Woods is a "spooky" section of the Forums that opens up usually on Halloween and Friday the 13th. It's basically a short lived area for members to have fun every now and then, within reason. However, during Halloween we usually have an event running within The Woods, which we had this year, thus it's appearance. The event is currently closed but the board remains temporarily open for viewing.


----------



## Zireael

Laov said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had some problems with my email address while I registered. I couldn't receive any mail, even if I asked for another confirmation one, wait, check spams, etc.
> I send a mail using "Contact Us" but I am not sure it worked - or that I waited long enough - and now in the end I changed the email address, but I would like to know : if I change it back to the first one, will I still be able to post here? And maybe to receive mails from this forum?
> 
> It's not a big deal, I am just wondering ^^
> (by the way the 1st one - the one I'd like to use but couldn't - is an "outlook" one, maybe that was the issue?)



I can confirm I had this problem too with Outlook. Thankfully I checked this thread and saw your post and was able to change my email to something else temporarily, but ideally I would like to be able to use my main email address. Is there any official word on what's happening with regards to this?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why the staff are set in stone on some decisions (like limiting the height extension to the staff only) as long as the site lasts? I remember petitioning to get the avatar height extension, but they said that it's one of the few things they aren't gonna change as they don't want us to get our hopes up on it. They also said that if you're signing up for moderatorsip to get that or something else only the mods get, they're signing up for the wrong reasons (which was said on another thread by another mod). Another thing they're set in stone on is having the Woods theme not being one of the optional themes (such the TBT Undercover and mobile site).


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why the staff are set in stone on some decisions (like limiting the height extension to the staff only) as long as the site lasts? I remember petitioning to get the avatar height extension, but they said that it's one of the few things they aren't gonna change as they don't want us to get our hopes up on it. They also said that if you're signing up for moderatorsip to get that or something else only the mods get, they're signing up for the wrong reasons (which was said on another thread by another mod). Another thing they're set in stone on is having the Woods theme not being one of the optional themes (such the TBT Undercover and mobile site).



We have made certain decisions as a team and for the time being we are firm on them. Please try to respect that.

Petitions aren't going to change our mind. Honestly, petitions are just pretty meaningless. They were overdone to the point they hold little value anymore. Most petitions were just about people asking for things for their own personal gain anyway; not something they thought would actually better the site. If we saw/see a petition that is actually about bettering the site then those are the ones we take seriously (but, of course, you could even just start a discussion with us about that instead of hurrying to such aggressive means as a petition!). 

As for why you should not try to apply to be a mod just because you want a larger avatar, you are completely dismissing everything that position requires. Being a moderator is about doing something for the community; not the perks. That's a selfish way of thinking and honestly if that's the reason someone applies then the sheer amount of work required some days and the stress that come along with it would be enough to make them quit pretty fast.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for your answer. Yeah, I have to say that petitioning has been abused on this site to where the staff no longer takes them seriously. It only worked with group restocks since they were out of stock for a while.

In regards to the reasons to sign up, I have to admit that the large avatar was one thing I wanted from moderatorship, but I didn't sign up for that. It was because I knew the moderation issues very well and that I wanted to help keep the site calm. Plus, from the very beginning of my membership, I've always wanted to be a moderator, until after two of my favorite mods stepped down. It wasn't the perks I was after, even if it sounded like that I did go for the perks when I brought up that second part.


----------



## Greninja

What happened to the villager popularity thread?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Greninja said:


> What happened to the villager popularity thread?



I'm guessing that people got tired of the tier system. It has done more harm than help. That, and I think the creator left the site.


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for your answer. Yeah, I have to say that petitioning has been abused on this site to where the staff no longer takes them seriously. It only worked with group restocks since they were out of stock for a while.
> 
> In regards to the reasons to sign up, I have to admit that the large avatar was one thing I wanted from moderatorship, but I didn't sign up for that. It was because I knew the moderation issues very well and that I wanted to help keep the site calm. Plus, from the very beginning of my membership, I've always wanted to be a moderator, until after two of my favorite mods stepped down. It wasn't the perks I was after, even if it sounded like that I did go for the perks when I brought up that second part.



I thought you said you wanted to sign up because you got collectibles or something hahaha.......oh welp


----------



## Greninja

Apple2012 said:


> I'm guessing that people got tired of the tier system. It has done more harm than help. That, and I think the creator left the site.



oh ok thanks for the help! I haven't been in that section for an entire year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> I thought you said you wanted to sign up because you got collectibles or something hahaha.......oh welp



The truth is, even if I never heard about the perks, I am one of these kind of people who care about the rules and know about moderation issues. I would've signed up even if they didn't get the special perks we couldn't get. I don't know why I said earlier that I signed up for the perks, but I regret saying that. In reality, I am less selfish than what my posts say.

I wonder if next year's applications will say "do not sign up if you are going for the perks". I think it would be a good idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> oh ok thanks for the help! I haven't been in that section for an entire year



I tend to avoid the Villager Trading Plaza in general. I only care about the items and PWPs when I make a town, not the villagers. Besides, my favorite characters in ACNL are always in my sig. I even labeled my alts as dream villagers (or dreamies) on my profile.


----------



## Bowie

Any chance you guys are gonna release villagers from all of the games?

I got extremely bored and made a fake collectible for Woolio, and it got me wondering whether you guys were ever gonna release him for real.


----------



## Justin

Bowie said:


> Any chance you guys are gonna release villagers from all of the games?
> 
> I got extremely bored and made a fake collectible for Woolio, and it got me wondering whether you guys were ever gonna release him for real.



We haven't finalized any further plans for the character collectibles yet. Just look at it as a sort of test run right now with the Prize Pack, and we'll be watching to see what people think. And obviously the best way to tell us you like them is buying them!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Justin said:


> We haven't finalized any further plans for the character collectibles yet. Just look at it as a sort of test run right now with the Prize Pack, and we'll be watching to see what people think. And obviously the best way to tell us you like them is buying them!



Do you think that, once the villager collectibles are out of the shop, that people will no longer be limited to just one per person?


----------



## vhdekker

How can I change the date format to European/Non-US? (20th of May 2016 is 20-05-2016)


----------



## Bowie

vhdekker said:


> How can I change the date format to European/Non-US? (20th of May 2016 is 20-05-2016)



You can do that in your settings. Go to the "General Settings" tab, scroll down to "Time Zone", and you can do it all there!


----------



## vhdekker

Bowie said:


> You can do that in your settings. Go to the "General Settings" tab, scroll down to "Time Zone", and you can do it all there!


That's not what I mean. I'm already in the correct timezone, I'm talking about date format.
In the US 20th of May 2016 would be: 05-20-2016 but in other countries it's 20-05-2016.
I want to change that order.


----------



## Bowie

vhdekker said:


> That's not what I mean. I'm already in the correct timezone, I'm talking about date format.
> In the US 20th of May 2016 would be: 05-20-2016 but in other countries it's 20-05-2016.
> I want to change that order.



Oh, I see. Well, I'm afraid I don't know about that. Mine isn't right either.


----------



## Justaharpy

Will you guys ever add a ping system in place?


----------



## CloverCoin

Hello! I apparently had an account here from my earlier game plays, but since then the 3DS that my ACNL game was on got destroyed and I lost my game/all content relating to it. Because of how much I worked on it and how much it hurt to lose all of it, I've retired the town/story "Koi Cove".

I wanted to ask is there any way to change usernames on here? I'd like to change my name to just plain CloverCoin like I use on all my other social media sites then share the various towns/stories here that way just in case this incident should happen again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KoiCove said:


> Hello! I apparently had an account here from my earlier game plays, but since then the 3DS that my ACNL game was on got destroyed and I lost my game/all content relating to it. Because of how much I worked on it and how much it hurt to lose all of it, I've retired the town/story "Koi Cove".
> 
> I wanted to ask is there any way to change usernames on here? I'd like to change my name to just plain CloverCoin like I use on all my other social media sites then share the various towns/stories here that way just in case this incident should happen again.



You can purchase a username change from the shop using 1200 TBT and use that to change to your desired name.


----------



## CloverCoin

Thank you Tom, I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Mousie

Odd question, but how does one obtain the seashells currency? I haven't been on for a while. Is it just like obtaining TBT or is there more to it?


----------



## Jeremy

Mousie said:


> Odd question, but how does one obtain the seashells currency? I haven't been on for a while. Is it just like obtaining TBT or is there more to it?



They are for newer members only since we got rid of the bells given for joining the forum. Members who didn't receive the bells after October 2015 received them. Since you got only part of the bells, I'll send the remaining equivalent in seashells to you.


----------



## Horus

Is it possible to delete the image uploader off the site?


----------



## Mousie

Jeremy said:


> They are for newer members only since we got rid of the bells given for joining the forum. Members who didn't receive the bells after October 2015 received them. Since you got only part of the bells, I'll send the remaining equivalent in seashells to you.



Thanks a lot! Makes sense.


----------



## Calamari

How does the train station work?


----------



## nintendoanna

didn't wanna post a whole new thread abt this since it's a dumb question but how do you make a link name not visible and replace it with text?? 
does that make sense


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Calamari said:


> How does the train station work?


Depending on what you need it for, all you have to do is post a thread detailed with what you want to do (Sell Turnips/Island Games/Help) and people will post in response to help you out. 



nintendoanna said:


> didn't wanna post a whole new thread abt this since it's a dumb question but how do you make a link name not visible and replace it with text??
> does that make sense


Pokemon DOT com



		HTML:
	

[url="http://www.pokemon.com/us/"]Pokemon DOT com[/url]


----------



## Red Cat

Is there any way to filter threads in a forum so you can see only the ones you've already posted in?


----------



## baroqueout

Is there a rule against Sniping in forums like Re-Tail, Villager Trading and amiibo Card Post Office? In non-auction threads, I mean.


----------



## Neri

Is it possible for usernames that are used by inactive users to be freed up for use?


----------



## Araie

Neri said:


> Is it possible for usernames that are used by inactive users to be freed up for use?



No, as it is still possible that those users will come back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

baroqueout said:


> Is there a rule against Sniping in forums like Re-Tail, Villager Trading and amiibo Card Post Office? In non-auction threads, I mean.



Of course not. It wouldn't be fair to punish users for simultaneous posting when they can't control that. But remember, whoever comes first goes first, unless if the person isn't trustworthy, has been rude, or doesn't have what the buyer/seller/trader needs.


----------



## Red Cat

baroqueout said:


> Is there a rule against Sniping in forums like Re-Tail, Villager Trading and amiibo Card Post Office? In non-auction threads, I mean.



In non-auction threads, the buyer or seller is not obligated to take the first offer that comes along. Generally, if two people are offering the same deal, then it's usually courteous to take the first offer although availability is a legitimate reason to choose another offer.


----------



## baroqueout

That's fair, thanks guys!

I just wanted clarification, since know some websites have rules along the lines of...

OP is offering Item XYZ.
Person A makes an offer for that item.
Person B would then need to wait for OP to accept or decline Person A before making a counter offer for the same item.


----------



## Red Cat

baroqueout said:


> That's fair, thanks guys!
> 
> I just wanted clarification, since know some websites have rules along the lines of...
> 
> OP is offering Item XYZ.
> Person A makes an offer for that item.
> Person B would then need to wait for OP to accept or decline Person A before making a counter offer for the same item.



There is no explicit rule against doing that. It might not be the most polite thing to do, but you won't receive an infraction for it.


----------



## vhdekker

Red Cat said:


> Is there any way to filter threads in a forum so you can see only the ones you've already posted in?



Click: Quick Links > Subscribed Threads.
You're automatically subscribed to every thread you've ever posted in.


----------



## Bowie

Whatever happened to this?:







I know you guys updated to say you'd removed it for technical reasons, but is there any chance of it coming back? I always liked it.


----------



## Oblivia

Bowie said:


> Whatever happened to this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys updated to say you'd removed it for technical reasons, but is there any chance of it coming back? I always liked it.



As of now, there's no chance of us bringing back that particular feature.


----------



## Bowie

Oblivia said:


> As of now, there's no chance of us bringing back that particular feature.



That's a shame. Oh well!


----------



## 727

I've tried replying to a thread on here and it never showed up then tried again and my post still didn't show up what happened?And yes i'm logged in so that can't be it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

727 said:


> I've tried replying to a thread on here and it never showed up then tried again and my post still didn't show up what happened?And yes i'm logged in so that can't be it.


Sounds like a post glitch happened where the post went through, but it's just not loading yet. Trying again would have just caused it to merge with the previous, so you'd have to wait for someone to respond or for vBulletin to kick it out into the open.


----------



## vhdekker

Oblivia said:


> As of now, there's no chance of us bringing back that particular feature.



How come? It seems unpractical


----------



## Jeremy

vhdekker said:


> How come? It seems unpractical



It's impractical to have a forum that lags and won't load properly due to the feature, so it is definitely not coming back for the time being.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Why are the avatar addons so expensive? 900TBT for a gif?Any chance of lowering that? Outside of the people that got seashells, most others can't and won't ever be able to afford that. Thanks for reading


----------



## Horus

Horus said:


> Is it possible to delete the image uploader off the site?



Do you guys just not know? Or do you guys not know what I'm talking about? Or should I be reading between the lines on this one?


----------



## Bowie

JeffreyAC said:


> Why are the avatar addons so expensive? 900TBT for a gif?Any chance of lowering that? Outside of the people that got seashells, most others can't and won't ever be able to afford that. Thanks for reading



You'd be surprised how easy it is to earn that much. The only reason I have so many Bells is because there's never been anything I've wanted to buy in a while. Just keep posting and you'll get there!

Also, with your Pok?mon shop, I'm sure you'll get there even quicker!


----------



## JeffreyAC

Bowie said:


> You'd be surprised how easy it is to earn that much. The only reason I have so many Bells is because there's never been anything I've wanted to buy in a while. Just keep posting and you'll get there!
> 
> Also, with your Pok?mon shop, I'm sure you'll get there even quicker!



Thanks, I actually can afford it but for 900 it just seems waaaaaaaay too expensive (and kinda unfair compared with the seashell price); I was talking about normal users, those that don't have a way to make TBT (like I do with pok?mon) and those that don't post 24/7.


----------



## nintendoanna

howcome the user title change is always sold out


----------



## spamurai

nintendoanna said:


> howcome the user title change is always sold out



I don't think you need to buy one anymore. You can just edit it?


----------



## nintendoanna

spamurai said:


> I don't think you need to buy one anymore. You can just edit it?



omg how did i not know that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are there no Pokeballs in stock when a new Pokemon game just came out, unlike after X & Y? Has Pokeballs became something you have to win to obtain now? Or were the staff too busy?


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> Why are there no Pokeballs in stock when a new Pokemon game just came out, unlike after X & Y? Has Pokeballs became something you have to win to obtain now? Or were the staff too busy?



Sun/Moon still hasn't released in Europe, i think that's tomorrow.  maybe there will be festivities here after that when the game has truly become worldwide and forum-wide....


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> Why are there no Pokeballs in stock when a new Pokemon game just came out, unlike after X & Y? Has Pokeballs became something you have to win to obtain now? Or were the staff too busy?



It hasn't come out for me yet ;; 
I'm waiting till Christmas anyway aaah


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> Sun/Moon still hasn't released in Europe, i think that's tomorrow.  maybe there will be festivities here after that when the game has truly become worldwide and forum-wide....





Nightmares said:


> It hasn't come out for me yet ;;
> I'm waiting till Christmas anyway aaah



I see now. I'm guessing it's taking longer there because of translating all of the languages while here in America, we have fewer languages to translate too. Sorry for not thinking that earlier.


----------



## piske

I can never remember... How do you access the "top" lists~ like, those with the most TBT etc.?


----------



## King Dorado

pechue said:


> I can never remember... How do you access the "top" lists~ like, those with the most TBT etc.?



go to the member list under the Community tab, then click one of the column tabs (there's one for tbt) to reorder the list according to that column


----------



## kiwikenobi

Lately, I've been getting emails about new posts in threads that were posted many days ago. And also emails about private messages that were sent many days ago, that I already replied to and deleted. Stuff that I have set to instant notification. It's like there's a massive delay happening somehow with the notification emails. 

Is that a problem with the site that's being worked on? Is there a setting that I need to change? Or perhaps is there somewhere I can report the problem so that it can be fixed?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

kiwikenobi said:


> Lately, I've been getting emails about new posts in threads that were posted many days ago. And also emails about private messages that were sent many days ago, that I already replied to and deleted. Stuff that I have set to instant notification. It's like there's a massive delay happening somehow with the notification emails.
> 
> Is that a problem with the site that's being worked on? Is there a setting that I need to change? Or perhaps is there somewhere I can report the problem so that it can be fixed?


Who's your email provider? I use GMail and everything has been arriving generally a matter of minutes after the actual event, so I haven't noticed delays.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I use Yahoo, and I never had this problem before. Haven't changed my address in years.


----------



## JeffreyAC

kiwikenobi said:


> I use Yahoo, and I never had this problem before. Haven't changed my address in years.



Email notifications have sucked for a while; I rarely get emails about PMs and sometimes get them hours later. I use Microsoft (@outlook.com).

Ps. Months ago it used to work just fine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I may have asked you about Pokeballs, but the game has been released everywhere. Have you made a set-in-stone decision on stocking Pokeballs where they never go in stock again (just like the Avatar Height Extension decision)? I'm kinda disappointed that we didn't get Pokeball restocks to celebrate the release of Sun and Moon like we did with X and Y (when I wasn't a member yet).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

kiwikenobi said:


> I use Yahoo, and I never had this problem before. Haven't changed my address in years.





JeffreyAC said:


> Email notifications have sucked for a while; I rarely get emails about PMs and sometimes get them hours later. I use Microsoft (@outlook.com).
> 
> Ps. Months ago it used to work just fine.



I know in the past we had issues with Yahoo and very recently Outlook/Microsoft was brought to our attentions as well. As far as I am aware, the admins have been working with the email providers, but it's slow business. I mean without notice from you guys, we can't be sure if it's just a singular isolated incident or something affecting all users with said email providers.


----------



## Bunnilla

Um I have a question. How does the user "RomaSmith" have 20 seashells? 0-0


----------



## Snowifer

How do you change the title of a thread? I've looked around, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Snowifer said:


> How do you change the title of a thread? I've looked around, but I can't figure it out.



At the end of your post click "Edit Post", then "Go Advanced" and there you'll be able to. Also, when inside the forums (outside your thread) you can double click the space next to the title and you'll be able to edit it.


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

I'm not sure if this in the right place, my sincere apologies if it isn't... 

I'm looking to start a thread where people send me their DAs, and I can review them fully with screenshots/provide feedback etc. (✿◠‿◠) 

Would I post this in the Introduction Board? The Train Station board? Or just the normal Animal Crossing: New Leaf board? (?ω｀) 

Thank you in advance! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LeafyBeginnings said:


> I'm not sure if this in the right place, my sincere apologies if it isn't...
> 
> I'm looking to start a thread where people send me their DAs, and I can review them fully with screenshots/provide feedback etc. (✿◠‿◠)
> 
> Would I post this in the Introduction Board? The Train Station board? Or just the normal Animal Crossing: New Leaf board? (?ω｀)
> 
> Thank you in advance! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ


I would put the thread in the New Leaf board


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

Tom said:


> I would put the thread in the New Leaf board



Thank you! I will heed your advice! ❀(*?◡`*)❀


----------



## nintendoanna

how do u make a spoiler tab


----------



## LeafyBeginnings

nintendoanna said:


> how do u make a spoiler tab



[ Spoiler] 
[ /Spoiler]


♥ If you want to write something instead of the word 'Spoiler' showing:

[ Spoiler = Example! ] 
[ /Spoiler ]


(✿◠‿◠) Make sure to place each line of code underneath each other! ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Ettienne

My thread says it's has unread posts, but when I click to view them, the link leads to the top of the thread. When I scroll down, none of the new posts show. I even made a new post this morning and it isn't there. I've logged out and back in and the problem persists. Tips? Hints? Why. :c

EDIT: I fixed it. Don't know how. Edited the first post and it worked afterwards. Weird. Sorry about that!


----------



## Zireael

Ettienne said:


> My thread says it's has unread posts, but when I click to view them, the link leads to the top of the thread. When I scroll down, none of the new posts show. I even made a new post this morning and it isn't there. I've logged out and back in and the problem persists. Tips? Hints? Why. :c
> 
> EDIT: I fixed it. Don't know how. Edited the first post and it worked afterwards. Weird. Sorry about that!



Yeah this happens to me too if I post and it starts a new page, but only sometimes. It's really bothersome, I thought I had been moderated the first time it happened lol. No idea what causes it but it seems to be a common occurrence.


----------



## King Dorado

Ettienne said:


> My thread says it's has unread posts, but when I click to view them, the link leads to the top of the thread. When I scroll down, none of the new posts show. I even made a new post this morning and it isn't there. I've logged out and back in and the problem persists. Tips? Hints? Why. :c
> 
> EDIT: I fixed it. Don't know how. Edited the first post and it worked afterwards. Weird. Sorry about that!





Elvengale said:


> Yeah this happens to me too if I post and it starts a new page, but only sometimes. It's really bothersome, I thought I had been moderated the first time it happened lol. No idea what causes it but it seems to be a common occurrence.



this hosting platform glitches re new posts sometimes.  it happens several times a day, usually across the entire forum best i can tell.  sometimes the new post is there but won't appear until somebody makes a follow on post to sort of unjam the thread...  you get used to it...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have two questions for the staff:

1. When the staff (and other members) said I need to respect their decisions, what do they mean? I may not agree with some of them, but I wouldn't protest them.

AND

2. Are there any serious questions the staff don't answer? If yes, which questions are you gonna answer and which ones are more likely to be ignored? I asked several questions and got answers from the staff, but when I asked about the Pokeball restocks and why they didn't stock the Pokeballs for the Sun and Moon event, they ignored them.


----------



## piske

I'm trying to change my username and I want to put a period at the end and it won't work. I know I've seen users with a period in their username so I'm not sure why it's not working...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

pechue said:


> I'm trying to change my username and I want to put a period at the end and it won't work. I know I've seen users with a period in their username so I'm not sure why it's not working...



It's a glitch with the username changes. You can open a support ticket in the Contact the Staff board and an admin can assist.


----------



## piske

Tom said:


> It's a glitch with the username changes. You can open a support ticket in the Contact the Staff board and an admin can assist.



Got it! Thank you, Tom!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> I have two questions for the staff:
> 
> 1. When the staff (and other members) said I need to respect their decisions, what do they mean? I may not agree with some of them, but I wouldn't protest them.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2. Are there any serious questions the staff don't answer? If yes, which questions are you gonna answer and which ones are more likely to be ignored? I asked several questions and got answers from the staff, but when I asked about the Pokeball restocks and why they didn't stock the Pokeballs for the Sun and Moon event, they ignored them.


1. Mostly that you respect what we do. We don't expect everyone to agree with everything we do, but at the same time we aim to make decisions based off a consensus of what we think is best for the whole of the community. Users are welcome to *respectfully* disagree or voice other opinions, but not everything is open to user feedback. 

2. I don't like answering questions I don't have answers to, nor do I really have to answer every single question. I don't have an answer for the Pokeball restocks nor am I really at liberty to say whether or not we had plans to begin with. Users merely expected it, it's not something we always need to do necessarily. 

Now if there was an actual *serious* question, I would be more than happy to try to assist in the best way possible to the best of my knowledge. I would not classify restocks as serious questions.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> I have two questions for the staff:
> 
> 1. When the staff (and other members) said I need to respect their decisions, what do they mean? I may not agree with some of them, but I wouldn't protest them.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2. Are there any serious questions the staff don't answer? If yes, which questions are you gonna answer and which ones are more likely to be ignored? I asked several questions and got answers from the staff, but when I asked about the Pokeball restocks and why they didn't stock the Pokeballs for the Sun and Moon event, they ignored them.



1) More or less you just need to accept their opinion, drop it and move on. Numerous times in the past you've posted about a particular situation time and time again, even months after it's happened when it's no longer relevant. It just comes off that you can't deal with or accept differentiating opinions when you keep bringing them up at every chance you get. 

2) It comes down to what information we want users to know - if it's not really any of their business then we're not going to disclose any information about it. For example, knowing why another user was banned is nobody's business but the user in question and staff, which is why we don't comment on them. As for stuff such as upcoming events, collectibles, and restocks, where's the fun in it if we were to announce every 5 seconds what we were planning on doing for the next 5 months? Essentially we keep tight lipped on stuff that isn't in the interest of users until we are ready to publicly post about it. With the Pokeball, it's just like any other collectible - we've never really said in advance that a certain collectible is coming up (excluding ones in sets like flowers and birthstones, etc), most of the time we just post when they're released (clover, mushroom, party popper, etc), and that's that.
Basically if you're asking a question that has to do with the inside operations of how the staff work or do things, it's probably going to be ignored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> 1. Mostly that you respect what we do. We don't expect everyone to agree with everything we do, but at the same time we aim to make decisions based off a consensus of what we think is best for the whole of the community. Users are welcome to *respectfully* disagree or voice other opinions, but not everything is open to user feedback.
> 
> 2. I don't like answering questions I don't have answers to, nor do I really have to answer every single question. I don't have an answer for the Pokeball restocks nor am I really at liberty to say whether or not we had plans to begin with. Users merely expected it, it's not something we always need to do necessarily.
> 
> Now if there was an actual *serious* question, I would be more than happy to try to assist in the best way possible to the best of my knowledge. I would not classify restocks as serious questions.



Thanks for clarifying on the first question. If you want to know what I don't agree with the staff, there's very little I don't agree with. But one thing I'm against is the ban policy on permabans, where it never happens no matter how much they act up. I like how Jeremy is giving extra chances to everyone who got in trouble, but there are some members, including future members, that are legitimately lost causes. No matter how much we warn them or penalize them, they always keep getting in trouble. There are no specific cases, but I'm just stating my opinion.

For the second part, I respected the staff almost the whole time I was on here, and I appreciate the work they did. Yet, they have disappointed us on some events. It was more than just the Pokeballs. We didn't get the Franklin collectible. Even the 2015 New Years' event was a bummer since we didn't get the party popper collectible. I can understand that the staff is busy, but it's disappointing that they didn't release collectibles on the same events they released collectibles on before.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> For the second part, I respected the staff almost the whole time I was on here, and I appreciate the work they did. Yet, they have disappointed us on some events. It was more than just the Pokeballs. We didn't get the Franklin collectible. Even the 2015 New Years' event was a bummer since we didn't get the party popper collectible. I can understand that the staff is busy, but it's disappointing that they didn't release collectibles on the same events they released collectibles on before.



Collectibles are a privilege, not a right. It's rather selfish (and somewhat unrealistic) to take them for granted and assume there will be a collectible at any given chance.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> It comes down to what information we want users to know - if it's not really any of their business then we're not going to disclose any information about it. For example, knowing why another user was banned is nobody's business but the user in question and staff, which is why we don't comment on them. As for stuff such as upcoming events, collectibles, and restocks, where's the fun in it if we were to announce every 5 seconds what we were planning on doing for the next 5 months? Essentially we keep tight lipped on stuff that isn't in the interest of users until we are ready to publicly post about it. With the Pokeball, it's just like any other collectible - we've never really said in advance that a certain collectible is coming up (excluding ones in sets like flowers and birthstones, etc), most of the time we just post when they're released (clover, mushroom, party popper, etc), and that's that.
> Basically if you're asking a question that has to do with the inside operations of how the staff work or do things, it's probably going to be ignored.



Thanks. That's all I need to know. So other than questions on someone elses' suspensions and infractions, joke questions, irrelevant questions, and insider information on events, collectibles, and other staff projects, the staff would answer almost every question posted on this thread.


----------



## Frayer

is there a way to request a username change? and if not, how do i delete this account? i don't want this username anymore. ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Frayer said:


> is there a way to request a username change? and if not, how do i delete this account? i don't want this username anymore. ;-;



You can purchase a username change from the shop using TBT. New accounts are not permitted without extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Trundle

Can I have my username change back? You guys deleted it from my account for NO REASON!


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2013 said:


> Can I have my username change back? You guys deleted it from my account for NO REASON!



Having both Apple2012 and Apple2013 on this site confuses the hell out of me. Isn't there some rule against user impersonation?


----------



## Trundle

Red Cat said:


> Having both Apple2012 and Apple2013 on this site confuses the hell out of me. Isn't there some rule against user impersonation?



I don't know. The mods set my name to this though so apparently not? Pretty sure it was Tina.


----------



## Jeremy

Mods can't change usernames and your name has never been changed by any of the staff members.  If you have questions about your name change item, please make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> Mods can't change usernames and your name has never been changed by any of the staff members.  If you have questions about your name change item, please make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.



Jeremy which of those handsome young lads in your signature is you?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Apple2013 said:


> Jeremy which of those handsome young lads in your signature is you?


He's all of them. Owning this website changed him.

Also, Jeremy, when's the last time you played Animal Crossing, if at all? Do you even know what Animal Crossing is, or anything about it?


----------



## EdIwin3052

*answer found*


----------



## Corndog926

Um hi I need help with some negative feedback on my account that is not true, need assistance. Thank you!


----------



## Oblivia

Corndog926 said:


> Um hi I need help with some negative feedback on my account that is not true, need assistance. Thank you!



Please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and one of us will look into it.  Be sure to include as much information as possible that's relevant to the situation, including links to any threads or screenshots of PMs where you interacted with this person.


----------



## AccioPumpkin

could we see about creating a Marshal avatar? PLEASE?? Marshal is my favorite!!


----------



## Red Cat

AccioPumpkin said:


> could we see about creating a Marshal avatar? PLEASE?? Marshal is my favorite!!



You can find a picture somewhere else and use that.


----------



## Zireael

This is my first winter here at TBT and I'm wondering if there will be any other exclusive collectibles of the season to look out for, like on Christmas Day etc. Or is it something that's not really teased, just dropped in the shop?


----------



## King Dorado

Elvenfrost said:


> This is my first winter here at TBT and I'm wondering if there will be any other exclusive collectibles of the season to look out for, like on Christmas Day etc. Or is it something that's not really teased, just dropped in the shop?



we're all wondering the same thing, heh.

last year was the first year that TBT hosted a Christmas event-- you can find the official threads about it archived on the Bulletin Board section.  last year there were also glowing holiday lights that you could purchase in the shop on december 1 as a temporary collectible.  i don't believe any winter or Christmas items were available in previous years, mainly because the forum had instead hosted the TBT Fair event in december for several years prior.

I havent seen a Belltree Direct or any mention from staff as to whether or not there will be events or collectibles this month.  but this year's halloween event dropped without prior notice, so perhaps that's how things will typically operate now going forward....


----------



## Zireael

King Dad said:


> we're all wondering the same thing, heh.
> 
> last year was the first year that TBT hosted a Christmas event-- you can find the official threads about it archived on the Bulletin Board section.  last year there were also glowing holiday lights that you could purchase in the shop on december 1 as a temporary collectible.  i don't believe any winter or Christmas items were available in previous years, mainly because the forum had instead hosted the TBT Fair event in december for several years prior.
> 
> I havent seen a Belltree Direct or any mention from staff as to whether or not there will be events or collectibles this month.  but this year's halloween event dropped without prior notice, so perhaps that's how things will typically operate now going forward....



Ah, okay, thanks for the information! I guess the best thing we can do is pre-emptively hoard those bells and hope for the best.


----------



## Blueskyy

Elvenfrost said:


> Ah, okay, thanks for the information! I guess the best thing we can do is pre-emptively hoard those bells and hope for the best.



You guys just asked the question I had. I understand if the Xmas event was just too much work. I could tell the mods worked hard because that event was a very special time to me on here and they were a lot of fun.


----------



## Superpenguin

Is there gonna be an event for my birthday again tis year??


----------



## Horus

Horus said:


> Is it possible to delete the image uploader off the site?



Is it?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Horus said:


> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to delete the image uploader off the site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it?
Click to expand...


Go to Settings -> Miscellaneous -> Attachments then select any you wish to delete and click _Deleted Selected_.


----------



## spamurai

Any Christmas fair stuff happening this year?


----------



## Peter

spamurai said:


> Any Christmas fair stuff happening this year?



From the announcement post (that you can read *here*):



Justin said:


> We will have a few other holiday activities revealed in the coming days, but I want to take a moment to mention that we are not hosting any large all-encompassing holiday event like last year's Jingle's Jolly Jamboree. We know this may disappoint some and hope you will look forward to more events next year, we're a bit burned out for this year!


----------



## spamurai

Peter said:


> From the announcement post (that you can read *here*):



Ohhh. Thank you


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Go to Settings -> Miscellaneous -> Attachments then select any you wish to delete and click _Deleted Selected_.



That's not the answer hes looking for


----------



## Horus

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Go to Settings -> Miscellaneous -> Attachments then select any you wish to delete and click _Deleted Selected_.





Tom said:


> That's not the answer hes looking for



It's not. (And why in the hell do you even know all that for such a worthless addition to the forum but not know what I'm trying to get across?)

The uploader really only causes confusion and is the worst option for adding images to the forum, so I think it's a very valid question considering it's been ignored for several pages now.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Horus said:


> It's not. (And why in the hell do you even know all that for such a worthless addition to the forum but not know what I'm trying to get across?)
> 
> The uploader really only causes confusion and is the worst option for adding images to the forum, so I think it's a very valid question considering it's been ignored for several pages now.



Sorry. Was tired and misread "the image uploader" as "uploaded images" or something along those lines.

The image uploader is probably here to stay, if only to avoid the hassle of doing anything about it. I think it exists with all of its compression to avoid them having to pay for more storage from people uploading large images, but it seems flawed and inconsistent. The best option would probably be to strongly recommend embedding images from your own website/blog or websites such as Imgur.

I never said it was an invalid question. Your best bet is probably harassing Jeremy, though. I'm in no position to say much other than vague suggestions.


----------



## Jeremy

Horus said:


> Is it possible to delete the image uploader off the site?



Not at this time.


----------



## Horus

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Sorry. Was tired and misread "the image uploader" as "uploaded images" or something along those lines.
> 
> The image uploader is probably here to stay, if only to avoid the hassle of doing anything about it. I think it exists with all of its compression to avoid them having to pay for more storage from people uploading large images, but it seems flawed and inconsistent. The best option would probably be to strongly recommend embedding images from your own website/blog or websites such as Imgur.
> 
> I never said it was an invalid question. Your best bet is probably harassing Jeremy, though. I'm in no position to say much other than vague suggestions.



Hey man, I appreciate you trying to help but you are neither a mod or admin. You have been reiterating everything I've said while explaining TBT to me, a user for 8 years. Please stop.



Jeremy said:


> Not at this time.



Oh. Thanks I guess.


I miss ZetaBoards.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Horus said:


> Hey man, I appreciate you trying to help but you are neither a mod or admin. You have been reiterating everything I've said while explaining TBT to me, a user for 8 years. Please stop.


*doesn't check join dates or post counts*

Anyway, this is the last reply you'll see from me here. Have a good day.


----------



## Justin

Speaking personally and not necessarily for the site as a whole or what we may do in the future, I don't see why it should be removed. It's still helpful for users who do not understand external upload sites or do not care to learn about them, you would be doing a disservice to those people to remove it entirely from them. It is a bit of a disaster for large uploads, but for small uploads like Animal Crossing: New Leaf screenshots, it works just fine. And that's arguably the most important type of upload for our forum. We can probably make some adjustments to improve it for other uploads in the future, rather than just ripping it out.


----------



## Zireael

Is there any way to reorder your collectibles in the sidebar? I really love having stuff grouped together and organised and I see some people have been able to do it, unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## Araie

Elvenfrost said:


> Is there any way to reorder your collectibles in the sidebar? I really love having stuff grouped together and organised and I see some people have been able to do it, unless I'm mistaken?



Collectibles are ordered from the most recently bought collectible to the oldest, so your best bet would be trading with someone to get them in the order you would like.


----------



## Zireael

Araie said:


> Collectibles are ordered from the most recently bought collectible to the oldest, so your best bet would be trading with someone to get them in the order you would like.



Aw, for real? I was just gifted a couple of things randomly and it's put the rose in the middle of my lights but I don't have the heart the bother anyone to trade it lol. Oh well, the lights are temporary so I guess it'll fix itself after December. Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## Antonio

Why do people have green names?


----------



## Araie

Shattered said:


> Why do people have green names?



Users who have green names are Sages, or retired staff members.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

What's with the happy lemon lemon? No, really. What is its origin etc.?


----------



## epoch

dont rlly know where to ask this but is it just me or is the site running a little slow...?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

epoch said:


> dont rlly know where to ask this but is it just me or is the site running a little slow...?



Slow for me too, but I'm currently on a public network. Should return to normal soon - probably the host's fault.


----------



## Jeremy

The forum has been experiencing issues loading in the last few days, but we are looking into it.

edit: It's running better now, but I will be monitoring it.


----------



## epoch

Jeremy said:


> The forum has been experiencing issues loading in the last few days, but we are looking into it.



I see. thx Jeremy


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> The forum has been experiencing issues loading in the last few days, but we are looking into it.
> 
> edit: It's running better now, but I will be monitoring it.



No, don't stalk the forums, bad jemony,


----------



## epoch

Shattered said:


> No, don't stalk the forums, bad je*money*,



fixed it for you

look how much tbt he has jfc


----------



## Antonio

epoch said:


> fixed it for you
> 
> look how much tbt he has jfc



He probably hacked it :I


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

epoch said:


> Shattered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum has been experiencing issues loading in the last few days, but we are looking into it.
> 
> edit: It's running better now, but I will be monitoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't stalk the forums, bad *jemoney*,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fixed it for you
> 
> look how much tbt he has jfc
Click to expand...


Eh, he could in theory, but with over 26,000 posts, it seems easily legitimate to me.


----------



## issitohbi

How do I change the time zone of my account?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

issitohbi said:


> How do I change the time zone of my account?



Settings -> General Settings -> Date & Time Options


----------



## Bunnilla

So I have a question: You guys don't allow hacking right?
But then what is all those threads in the Marketplace about hacked, shiny, 6IV pokemon. 
Is the hacking only for AC? Or does this go towards anything in the forums.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunnilla said:


> So I have a question: You guys don't allow hacking right?
> But then what is all those threads in the Marketplace about hacked, shiny, 6IV pokemon.
> Is the hacking only for AC? Or does this go towards anything in the forums.



Hacking applies to AC only at the moment. Could change in the future, but for now just AC games.


----------



## Jeremy

Bunnilla said:


> So I have a question: You guys don't allow hacking right?
> But then what is all those threads in the Marketplace about hacked, shiny, 6IV pokemon.
> Is the hacking only for AC? Or does this go towards anything in the forums.



The rules state that any hacking information is not allowed. As for trading hacked items in games, only Animal Crossing items are currently monitored and against the rules.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

What is the official exchange rate for TBT to IGB?


----------



## Nightmares

pawpatrolbab said:


> What is the official exchange rate for TBT to IGB?



100TBT - 20million IGB


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Nightmares said:


> 100TBT - 20million IGB



Thanks very much! I'm more so looking for what 1 TBT would equal though (I'm dumb and can't do math)


----------



## Bunnilla

pawpatrolbab said:


> Thanks very much! I'm more so looking for what 1 TBT would equal though (I'm dumb and can't do math)



1 TBT = 200k IGB lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Bunnilla said:


> 1 TBT = 200k IGB lol



Thankyouu


----------



## AliB

Sooo, the Advent Calendar isn't giving me my advent token to enter the raffle today. I didn't spend the token from when I was given the chance to buy a string of lights because I didn't know what I was doing. Now I have 0 tokens and am getting no message from Lloid to give me my token. Can anyone help? Will I have to sit out on the raffle? Thanks!


----------



## jiny

oh my god never mind im so stupid


----------



## Mayoradry

Will I get notified is someone quotes me in a post? I post in threads but I'm not sure how to tell if I'm being replied to...​


----------



## King Dorado

Mayoradry said:


> Will I get notified is someone quotes me in a post? I post in threads but I'm not sure how to tell if I'm being replied to...​



no, this forum does not have that feature.  you will get notified however, if somebody clicks the Thumbs Up/Like button on one of your posts (provided you have that notification turned on in your settings)...


----------



## Senni

How do I earn advent tokens?


----------



## King Dorado

Senni said:


> How do I earn advent tokens?



click on today's date on the forum advent calendar.  (there is a link at the bottom of the page).  they only last for one day before they expire, so be sure to spend it in jingle's sleigh shop.  (today it purchases a winter mitten collectible for display in the sidebar under your avatar)


----------



## ccee633

How do I make a blog post?


----------



## Bowie

ccee633 said:


> How do I make a blog post?



Click on "Blog Tree" near the top of the page, and on the right of the screen there is a "Create New Post" button.


----------



## ccee633

I can't find it.


----------



## ccee633

Anyone there?


----------



## Mintyfresh

What's the bell tree fair?


----------



## ccee633

Found it!


----------



## ccee633

Doy ou get bells for blog posts?


----------



## Araie

Mintyfresh said:


> What's the bell tree fair?



The Bell Tree Fair is an event that occurs here on the forums in the summer and is also typically the biggest event of the year. Within it holds many activities such as an art and writing contest which can win you IRL items or collectibles.


----------



## ccee633

How do you rate someone for onlie interactions?


----------



## Zireael

ccee633 said:


> How do you rate someone for onlie interactions?



It's on their profile, under the WiFi / Trade Rating tab. Click that, then you can either view their individual feedback or submit one of your own. I hope that helps!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Couldn't find anything in the FAQ about this. What does it mean when someone "likes" a post? What happens as a result of this?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

kiwikenobi said:


> Couldn't find anything in the FAQ about this. What does it mean when someone "likes" a post? What happens as a result of this?



It adds 1 to the like counter for that post and the post's owner gets a notification. I'll like yours right now to prove this point.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I see. Does having more "likes" on a post do anything other than notify the poster?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

kiwikenobi said:


> I see. Does having more "likes" on a post do anything other than notify the poster?



Nothing other than feeling liked by your peers here


----------



## kiwikenobi

Nothing wrong with that. 

So, when I click on the little thumbs-up, it turns into a thumbs-down. Did I do it wrong? I wanted to like the post. But the thumbs down looks so... negative.


----------



## King Dorado

kiwikenobi said:


> I see. Does having more "likes" on a post do anything other than notify the poster?



since this forum has no feature for notifying somebody when their posts get responses or when their name gets mentioned, some users occasionally hit 'like' on a post instead in the hope that the author will then check the thread and see they made a reply to their post...


----------



## Araie

kiwikenobi said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> So, when I click on the little thumbs-up, it turns into a thumbs-down. Did I do it wrong? I wanted to like the post. But the thumbs down looks so... negative.



When it shows a thumbs-down on a post, it means you have liked it; it's just then saying "click this button to unlike this post."


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, cool, it all makes sense now. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Anneka

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I'm having difficulty liking posts.

I click on the thumbs up (javascript:// code displays) but nothing seems to happen. I've tried disabling my adblock, changing browsers, and clicking over and over (lol). 

I'd really appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy

Anneka said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I'm having difficulty liking posts.
> 
> I click on the thumbs up (javascript:// code displays) but nothing seems to happen. I've tried disabling my adblock, changing browsers, and clicking over and over (lol).
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help. Thanks!



Could you take a screenshot of what comes up? Thanks.


----------



## Anneka

Ahh, I just tried it again and it seems to work now. Strange. Restarting my laptop might have helped.

Thanks for replying. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## King Dorado

I've had issue with this lately as well, i chalked it up to the increased lag that the forum has had lately.  Like Anneka said, sometimes when clicking the like button, nothing happens at all.  Sometimes it works but takes five seconds or more to display.


----------



## Xandra

Hey! Sorry, thishas probably been answered a gazillion times, but when someone has a brown name, does it mean they're banned?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Xandra said:


> Hey! Sorry, thishas probably been answered a gazillion times, but when someone has a brown name, does it mean they're banned?



Yeah. I think special profiles like Jingle or whatever may have brown names too.

I'm impressed by how many people on here get confused by the whole _thumbs up turning to a thumbs down_ thing.


----------



## Oblivia

Xandra said:


> Hey! Sorry, thishas probably been answered a gazillion times, but when someone has a brown name, does it mean they're banned?



We do have this stickied thread that covers each username color and what they can mean, just for future reference!


----------



## xiaonu

Just curious but is there something wrong with my computer or the forum? The other day I tried to logon but TBT said it was experiencing issues and it'll be back later. And since then my home page looks all wonky. Or maybe the themed was purposely changed? I don't recall it looking this way before.



Spoiler


----------



## Trent the Paladin

It looks like it's not loading correctly. Give it a hard refresh (Ctrl+F5) or try clearing your cache.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

What happens if we try to report a moderator/admin? Is it treated like any other report?

It's 05:31 and I'm genuinely just curious and tired.


----------



## Oblivia

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> What happens if we try to report a moderator/admin? Is it treated like any other report?
> 
> It's 05:31 and I'm genuinely just curious and tired.



This has happened a few times, actually!  Every time I've seen an instance of this it's just been someone trying to be funny, in which case we normally ignore it unless it becomes a pattern.  

If someone had a genuine concern about a member of the site staff and wanted to keep it private, I'd recommend sending a PM to Jeremy as opposed to a standard report.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Oblivia said:


> If someone had a genuine concern about a member of the site staff and wanted to keep it private, I'd recommend sending a PM to Jeremy as opposed to a standard report.



But what if Jeremy's gone rogue?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> But what if Jeremy's gone rogue?


Then message one of the other admins with your concern?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Then message one of the other admins with your concern?



Fair enough.

But anyway, he still seems about as sane as usual.


----------



## Maestro

How many IGB are worth 1 TBT bell?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Maestro said:


> How many IGB are worth 1 TBT bell?



1 TBT = 200,000 IGB

This is just the regular rate so it can fluctuate, but it's surprisingly steady.


----------



## verb1999

I have a question about my TBT.  Just yesterday, I did my first TBT trade.  It was my in-game items, in exchange for someone else's online TBT.  It brought me to a page I haven't seen before, which was the TBT credits page (the page when you click on your own TBT count in your sidebar).  In it, I see a display of every post I've made, like I've given, etc, and what the TBT pay rate was.  However, I also notice, every 10 transactions or so (it varies), it shows that I spent an amount of TBT.  I am confused by this, as I have never actually spent _any_ TBT yet.  I've been hoarding everything I've had since signing up.  So am I being docked TBT during these "spent" transactions?  Or what is the meaning/explanation of them?  

I did my best to find the answer in an FAQ or anywhere else on the board, but came up empty.  So I tried to answer my own question at least!  

Thank you in advance, looking forward to hearing an answer.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

verb1999 said:


> I have a question about my TBT...



You can easily get back to that page by clicking on the number of Bells you have (either in the sidebar in posts or under _Currency_ at the top of the page) then clicking _Transactions_, in case you're ever wondering. However, that wasn't your question and it wasn't even implied that's your issue.

If you look at these transactions where it appears that you have spent some Bells, you will see that there is another transaction giving you Bells around the same time. This is because when editing a post/thread, you can either earn or lose Bells since how many you receive is based on the length of what you have written. In fact, if you hover over how many you earned or lost, it will actually show you a word count. Here are two examples from my own transaction log:

Thread:
03:04 - Spent 8.3 Bells - Words: 83
03:04 - Earned 8.3 Bells - Words: 83
03:03 - Earned 8.3 Bells - Words: 83

Post:
04:32 - Spent 0.5 Bells - Words: 7
04:32 - Earned 0.4 Bells - Words: 5
04:31 - Earned 0.5 Bells - Words: 7


----------



## verb1999

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> This is because when editing a post/thread, you can either earn or lose Bells since how many you receive is based on the length of what you have written.



Ok.  That was actually my suspicion.  That editing posts had something to do with it.  

Looking at all this, I would like to further my inquiry.  I made a few longer posts last night (as well as another couple on other recent nights) in the Brewster's Cafe section of the forum, a couple paragraph's worth.  I am noticing the most TBT I've received for each of these posts, is 10.5, credit for 200 words exactly.  My questions are two:

Is that the cap?  200 words and 10.5 TBT?  I see about 3-4 posts of mine that all read exactly 200 words.  I didn't do a word count, but it would be pretty coincidental if they all were exactly the same amount of words.

Question 2 is, I have certainly edited a lot of posts.  Especially in that cafe when writing out longer, more thought out responses.  I will add a few words, change a few words, whatever the case might be.  I have not however, made any major editing changes.  Most of them would be just adding a few things, it's really not common that I take out much in these posts during editing.  I bring this up, because I am seeing "spent" transactions that certainly are at rates much higher than they should be.  Which really just brings up the question-of "What are you charged for, during editing?"  

As I see during my log last night:

Today, 12:28 AM	Post	Spent 10.5 Bells	
Today, 12:28 AM	Post	Earned 10.5 Bells

and on January 1st:
01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Spent 10.1 Bells	
01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells

It's my guess that I finished the post, then within the same minute, edited it & added or changed literally a word or two, and submitted my quick edit within the same minute.  Then, it charges me 10.5 or 10.1 TBT spent for the same 220 words that I was just given credit for.  And I'm certainly not submitting 200+ word posts, and then entirely deleting them right away...

I'm sure there is an explanation & reason behind it, I'm just curious what it is & how it all works, so I know that I'm using the site properly.  

Thank you for the fast reply!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

How long do we wait before bumping a thread?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

verb1999 said:


> Is that the cap?  200 words and 10.5 TBT?



From my experience, 10TBT is the limit per post. I *think* Brewster's gives less TBT than other boards (The Basement gives zilch) and you get more for creating new threads, especially if a poll is attached.



verb1999 said:


> As I see during my log last night:
> 
> 01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Spent 10.1 Bells
> 01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells
> 
> It's my guess that I finished the post, then within the same minute, edited it & added or changed literally a word or two, and submitted my quick edit within the same minute.  Then, it charges me 10.5 or 10.1 TBT spent for the same 220 words that I was just given credit for.



Well, because you're not really adding or subtracting words, it kinda cancels out. If you look at three lines of your log at a time, you should hypothetically see something line this:

01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Spent 10.1 Bells	
01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells
01-01-2017, 10:07 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorSarah13 said:


> How long do we wait before bumping a thread?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404689-Time-between-posts


----------



## verb1999

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, because you're not really adding or subtracting words, it kinda cancels out. If you look at three lines of your log at a time, you should hypothetically see something line this:
> 
> 01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Spent 10.1 Bells
> 01-01-2017, 10:08 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells
> 01-01-2017, 10:07 PM	Post	Earned 10.1 Bells



Ooookay...  That would make sense.  If what you're saying is there's 1 log of TBT for your original submission, a 2nd log of TBT for the editing, and a 3rd log, subtracting the TBT from log #2.  I was thinking there was only 2 logs per posting, and I was getting subtracted what I'd just earned, and ending up with 0.  You see what I mean?

But thank you!  I do appreciate your time.  Like I said, I figured there was reasoning & an explanation behind it all, I just wanted to clarify what it was to make sure I wasn't docking myself a bunch of TBT by doing something I was unaware of.


----------



## Jake

MayorSarah13 said:


> How long do we wait before bumping a thread?



You have to wait a minimum of 4 hours before you can bump your thread. However, in the amiibo Card Post Office, we ask you wait a minimum of 8 hours instead.


----------



## Bacon Boy

How welcome am I here? :O


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:


> How welcome am I here? :O



Not at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bacon Boy said:


> How welcome am I here? :O



Hook a fellow up with some BotW rumors and leaks pal


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake said:


> Not at all.


 :<



Tom said:


> Hook a fellow up with some BotW rumors and leaks pal


 Just read the site like everyone else.


----------



## nostalgibra

Does adding images to posts cost bells? I never knew that until someone mentioned it, then I went to my transaction log and sure enough it said I spent 7 bells on a post where I posted a picture. That seems odd to me, since pics can enhance discussion, especially if you're showing in-game screenshots or something like that. Maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## Oblivia

nostalgibra said:


> Does adding images to posts cost bells? I never knew that until someone mentioned it, then I went to my transaction log and sure enough it said I spent 7 bells on a post where I posted a picture. That seems odd to me, since pics can enhance discussion, especially if you're showing in-game screenshots or something like that. Maybe I'm mistaken?



After viewing your transaction log, it actually looks like the 7 bells you "lost" were simply from a thread edit.  Since you had already earned 7 bells for posting the thread, the deduction of 7 bells was because the system will credit you the original bells a second time when you save after editing, then deduct them to balance things out again.  I know it can be confusing to see the "spent" transactions show up in your log, but you didn't actually lose anything. 

To answer your original question, I believe it does charge bells if you use the site uploader, but you can bypass that by uploading your images to an external hosting site like imgur.com.


----------



## xiaonu

My little collectable is a question mark  Should be Christmas lights. Was it only a temporary collectable or is this a bug?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xiaonu said:


> My little collectable is a question mark  Should be Christmas lights. Was it only a temporary collectable or is this a bug?



Christmas lights were a temporary collectible.


----------



## nostalgibra

Oblivia said:


> After viewing your transaction log, it actually looks like the 7 bells you "lost" were simply from a thread edit.  Since you had already earned 7 bells for posting the thread, the deduction of 7 bells was because the system will credit you the original bells a second time when you save after editing, then deduct them to balance things out again.  I know it can be confusing to see the "spent" transactions show up in your log, but you didn't actually lose anything.
> 
> To answer your original question, I believe it does charge bells if you use the site uploader, but you can bypass that by uploading your images to an external hosting site like imgur.com.



Oh I see! Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Stepheroo

I bought a Title color change and used it, but the color didn't change and now the Configure button is gone. I've been gone for awhile, so maybe I just forgot how these things work. Did I do something wrong? I wanted to change it from pink to, like, red or something.


----------



## Antonio

Stepheroo said:


> I bought a Title color change and used it, but the color didn't change and now the Configure button is gone. I've been gone for awhile, so maybe I just forgot how these things work. Did I do something wrong? I wanted to change it from pink to, like, red or something.



You can only change them once, if you want a different color then buy a new one...


----------



## Oblivia

Stepheroo said:


> I bought a Title color change and used it, but the color didn't change and now the Configure button is gone. I've been gone for awhile, so maybe I just forgot how these things work. Did I do something wrong? I wanted to change it from pink to, like, red or something.



First, make sure the correct item is active in your inventory if you have more than one user title color change.

The issue we normally see is people forgetting to add the # symbol in front of the hex code, which won't allow the item to work properly. There's also an option to preview, so if there are no changes to the color when the preview is prompted then the code was entered incorrectly.


----------



## Stepheroo

Oblivia said:


> First, make sure the correct item is active in your inventory if you have more than one user title color change.
> 
> The issue we normally see is people forgetting to add the # symbol in front of the hex code, which won't allow the item to work properly. There's also an option to preview, so if there are no changes to the color when the preview is prompted then the code was entered incorrectly.



I definitely previewed it and it was the same red as I had in my signature texts (I had copy/pasted the hex code to be certain).

I have tried disabling and enabling both of the color changes I have and then enabling one or the other and the pink one works but the one that previewed as, and was intended to be, a dark red is not working.

I'lol just earn more tbt and try again. It's not a huge deal, was just curious and thought to ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antonio said:


> You can only change them once, if you want a different color then buy a new one...



And yes, I bought a new one. I'm aware of the one-time use...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

It doesn't seem worthwhile making a whole new thread over this...

Can you make it so that :P will become  instead of just :p? It's been bugging me for a while and shouldn't be too much trouble to change, I assume.

Unless there's some reason for only lowercase Ps turning into emojis?


----------



## Oblivia

Stepheroo said:


> I definitely previewed it and it was the same red as I had in my signature texts (I had copy/pasted the hex code to be certain).
> 
> I have tried disabling and enabling both of the color changes I have and then enabling one or the other and the pink one works but the one that previewed as, and was intended to be, a dark red is not working.
> 
> I'lol just earn more tbt and try again. It's not a huge deal, was just curious and thought to ask.



That's odd.  I'll refund your TBT bells as a one time courtesy so you can give it another try, I'm just perplexed as to why it wouldn't work if it showed up correctly in the preview.  Let us know if you have any further issues!


----------



## Capeet

Hey, I bought a username change in Dec but didn't have a chance to use it before it was made invisible. I'd still like to change my username so once the changes reappear, will I be able to use the one I already bought?


----------



## vel

Cosmic Kid said:


> Hey, I bought a username change in Dec but didn't have a chance to use it before it was made invisible. I'd still like to change my username so once the changes reappear, will I be able to use the one I already bought?



i think you can, it would make sense, since you have paid before. just contact a staff member about it, i'm sure they'll understand. yall better understand smh help this poor guy out


----------



## lemoncrossing

Is there a way to earn more seashells? I'd like a username change but I've foolishly spent 2 seashells already.


----------



## pinkcotton

I don't think so! Seashells are only given to you when you first join.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why are we taken away 2 TBT when we upload an image? Yes, we use Imgur, but it's more complicated than clicking the icon and uploading.


----------



## vel

pinkcotton said:


> Why are we taken away 2 TBT when we upload an image? Yes, we use Imgur, but it's more complicated than clicking the icon and uploading.



Did you edit the picture when you posted the image? And I'd like to think it's to keep from spamming pictures, but it might be something else. Two tbt isn't that much though, I could earn that from posting.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinkcotton said:


> Why are we taken away 2 TBT when we upload an image? Yes, we use Imgur, but it's more complicated than clicking the icon and uploading.



Images use storage. I guess this kind of acts like a per-user storage quota that isn't a fixed figure.

Anyway, this website seriously compresses images so I'd recommend using the likes of Imgur anyway.


----------



## pinkcotton

vel said:


> Did you edit the picture when you posted the image? And I'd like to think it's to keep from spamming pictures, but it might be something else. Two tbt isn't that much though, I could earn that from posting.



I don't need help with uploading, I was just asking why we get taken away TBT when we use the Bell Tree uploader.


----------



## vel

pinkcotton said:


> I don't need help with uploading, I was just asking why we get taken away TBT when we use the Bell Tree uploader.



I wasn't helping you upload, I was trying to help you figure it out. Editing posts takes away tbt, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## Antonio

pinkcotton said:


> I don't need help with uploading, I was just asking why we get taken away TBT when we use the Bell Tree uploader.


Maybe because to save space on the server, the admins added a fee to host your own image on the server which most likely makes people use the direct link option and upload their images to imgur (which is free, i think). Note, this is just my opinion and for all we know, Jeremy likes to have the most bells and plans to charge us even more in the future.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

How do I make it to where you have to click on a word in order to get to the link, like the one in my signature?  It's been awhile since I did that, and I also can't quite figure it out by looking at what I did in my signature. 

^^Sorry if the wording is weird lol.


----------



## Antonio

Dawnpiplup said:


> How do I make it to where you have to click on a word in order to get to the link, like the one in my signature?  It's been awhile since I did that, and I also can't quite figure it out by looking at what I did in my signature. ^^Sorry if the wording is weird lol.


Your word is absolutely perfect, don't worry. The best way to do this is to select the text you want the url for then click the add url button and paste or type the url and then the url should be applied to the text. I'm on my 3DS so i can't provide a bbcode example but i could edit it in tomorrow when i wake up...


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Antonio said:


> Your word is absolutely perfect, don't worry. The best way to do this is to select the text you want the url for then click the add url button and paste or type the url and then the url should be applied to the text. I'm on my 3DS so i can't provide a bbcode example but i could edit it in tomorrow when i wake up...



Ah ok I get it now, thank you!


----------



## charlie_moo_

Newbie here  Is there a guide on here to show you how to add a shop/things you have for sale/your catalog? Thanks


----------



## Mahad

Im new to this soo how do you post your own conversation


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Mahad said:


> Im new to this soo how do you post your own conversation



Like, a new thread? Go to the board you wish to make one in and click the _Post New Thread_ button near the top-left. The rest should be as straight forward as making a regular post.


----------



## Bowie

Is anyone qualified to delete threads? I have a bunch of old dumb ones that never came to anything which I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bowie said:


> Is anyone qualified to delete threads? I have a bunch of old dumb ones that never came to anything which I'd like to get rid of.



You can report your own posts to request that a moderator deletes them, but that's about it.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Is anyone qualified to delete threads? I have a bunch of old dumb ones that never came to anything which I'd like to get rid of.



We don't actually delete threads by request.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy said:


> We don't actually delete threads by request.



Oh, I thought you did. Just locking threads then, huh?

I guess that whole "once on the internet, always on the internet" saying really is true here, but at least stuff can still be edited unless quoted by someone else.


----------



## Bunnilla

Am I allowed to post a video of 2 old people saying "the n-word"? Because I don't want to get anymore infracs or whatever :I 
Its the meme that's like "my crew is big and it keeps getting biggah, that's cause Jesus Christ is my ----" they didn't know the meaning and it's hilarious lol


----------



## seliph

Bunnilla said:


> Am I allowed to post a video of 2 old people saying "the n-word"? Because I don't want to get anymore infracs or whatever :I
> Its the meme that's like "my crew is big and it keeps getting biggah, that's cause Jesus Christ is my ----" they didn't know the meaning and it's hilarious lol



Considering you know you shouldn't even type the word out I think it's very safe to say you've answered your own question


----------



## Oblivia

Bunnilla said:


> Am I allowed to post a video of 2 old people saying "the n-word"? Because I don't want to get anymore infracs or whatever :I
> Its the meme that's like "my crew is big and it keeps getting biggah, that's cause Jesus Christ is my ----" they didn't know the meaning and it's hilarious lol



No, that wouldn't be appropriate at all.  Our censor bypass rule extends to *everything* someone might post; it isn't limited to plain text.  Any image, video, or other media that contains explicit language has no place here and wouldn't be treated any differently than if the person had simply typed the word(s).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bunnilla said:


> Am I allowed to post a video of 2 old people saying "the n-word"? Because I don't want to get anymore infracs or whatever :I
> Its the meme that's like "my crew is big and it keeps getting biggah, that's cause Jesus Christ is my ----" they didn't know the meaning and it's hilarious lol



You mean Rappin' for Jesus?

Adding to Oblivia's response, linking to the video rather than embedding it directly also wouldn't be suitable on here. Not that I would mind.


----------



## _Dentata

How do I check my bell history?


----------



## King Dorado

Chatte_Dentata said:


> How do I check my bell history?



go up top- click o ncurrency tab; then bells, thne in the new pop-up click transaction history


----------



## _Dentata

Are we allowed to ask why specific users were banned/temp banned?


----------



## Murray

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Are we allowed to ask why specific users were banned/temp banned?



No, infractions/bans are private so it is up to the person in question whether they want to talk about it or not.


----------



## nostalgibra

So I found a sketchy user who has some normal comments, but most of them lead to sketchy links. It seems like a spammer who also enjoys commenting on random stuff..? Just thought I'd post here to ask if that qualifies as something that needs to be reported.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nostalgibra said:


> So I found a sketchy user who has some normal comments, but most of them lead to sketchy links. It seems like a spammer who also enjoys commenting on random stuff..? Just thought I'd post here to ask if that qualifies as something that needs to be reported.



If you believe them to be a spam bot or exhibiting unnatural behavior I do recommend reporting them.


----------



## ErrMerrGerd

When you delete visitor messages from your page is it visible for all to see that you've deleted them like it is for me on my profile?


----------



## Jake

ErrMerrGerd said:


> When you delete visitor messages from your page is it visible for all to see that you've deleted them like it is for me on my profile?



It will only be visible to you and staff, and even then it'll only say that the message has been deleted. Everyone else won't be able to see anything.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jeremy and possibly other staff, why is the-bell-tree.com still registered? It looks like that's the domain you used before belltreeforums.com?


----------



## _Dentata

How many infractions do you have to get to be banned


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chatte_Dentata said:


> How many infractions do you have to get to be banned


It depends on the offense(s) committed.


----------



## _Dentata

Tom said:


> It depends on the offense(s) committed.



Let's say they're all for post quality.


----------



## Jake

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Let's say they're all for post quality.



It still depends on what type of post quality it is, and how often it happens. Usually if you're nearing a ban we'll let you know in the infraction message.


----------



## Haskell

Where can I read the rules?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Raskell said:


> Where can I read the rules?



The Bulletin Board -> The Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The Bulletin Board -> The Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines


There's also the big rules button up top between Animal Crossing world and Shop.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> There's also the big rules button up top between Animal Crossing world and Shop.



Good point. Not surprising I missed it though as I only ever go to that toolbar thingy to search the site.


----------



## Haskell

How do I post a blog post when I saved it as a draft?


----------



## Jake

Raskell said:


> How do I post a blog post when I saved it as a draft?



View your blog profile and then view the draft entry from your profile page, then hit the edit icon and then click "go advanced". From there, if you scroll down to the "additional options", there'll be one that says "publish status". Select that and change it from "Draft Blog Entry" to "Publish Now".


----------



## Haskell

Ty so much, Jake! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where is it okay to start a thread planning for a group?


----------



## Bowie

Raskell said:


> Where is it okay to start a thread planning for a group?



This was a big trend here in, like, 2014. I've tried it since, but it never really worked out.

Most people start a thread in The Basement section and start accepting funds for a future group. Some have their own little giveaways and events and things, but it all went downhill when a certain one had a code word for a title (SHC or something), and it turned out to be a group of cyber-bullies.

Nice memories, of course!


----------



## Haskell

Bowie said:


> This was a big trend here in, like, 2014. I've tried it since, but it never really worked out.
> 
> Most people start a thread in The Basement section and start accepting funds for a future group. Some have their own little giveaways and events and things, but it all went downhill when a certain one had a code word for a title (SHC or something), and it turned out to be a group of cyber-bullies.
> 
> Nice memories, of course!



Thanks Bowie!

Of course I'm not going to start planning a group without the organization and structure needed. I'm messaging some friends.


----------



## _Dentata

Where do I post a thread about retail(the board)?


----------



## Haskell

Can more than one person administrate a group?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Where do I post a thread about retail(the board)?



If there's some sort of "meta" post that's discussion specifically about that board ithink it would be suited best in the HQ


----------



## _Dentata

Can you ask a mod to delete your account?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Can you ask a mod to delete your account?



They don't delete accounts, or even "ban" them on request.


----------



## _Dentata

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> They don't delete accounts, or even "ban" them on request.



That's odd


----------



## Haskell

If infractions expire do site leaders still take that into consideration when banning someone? Or are those null and void?


----------



## Jake

Raskell said:


> If infractions expire do site leaders still take that into consideration when banning someone? Or are those null and void?



All prior offences are taken into account, regardless if they've expired or not.


----------



## _Dentata

_[comment deleted]_


----------



## King Dorado

I didn't see anything about this in the forum Rules-- what are the parameters for usernames??

like, how many characters can they be (including spaces)?  
and are all typographic symbols available in addition to letters and numbers??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is politics eventually gonna be a forbidden subject on this site in the future? I mean, several political threads were getting locked due to heated arguments, and I'm kinda thinking that it's time to do something about it.

I know that I'm not a mod, nor will the staff be willingly or able to accept me as a mod because of my aggressive behavior and desire to sign up just for the free animated collectible and the avatar extension (and blue username too), but I am giving a suggestion about site improvements as a regular member.


----------



## _Dentata

Do I really have -19 bells or is this just a glitch?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

_Dentata said:


> Do I really have -19 bells or is this just a glitch?



No glitch, you can go into the negatives. Only way to get out is to earn more bells.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> Is politics eventually gonna be a forbidden subject on this site in the future? I mean, several political threads were getting locked due to heated arguments, and I'm kinda thinking that it's time to do something about it.
> 
> I know that I'm not a mod, nor will the staff be willingly or able to accept me as a mod because of my aggressive behavior and desire to sign up just for the free animated collectible and the avatar extension (and blue username too), but I am giving a suggestion about site improvements as a regular member.



Oh dear lord please ban politics from this site.

I'm not  trying to take away your free speech. Don't even bring that up.

Just, why the heck do you feel the need to express your political views on a children's gaming blog? It's stupid! Keep your political rantings out of this site.


----------



## Nightmares

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh dear lord please ban politics from this site.
> 
> I'm not  trying to take away your free speech. Don't even bring that up.
> 
> Just, why the heck do you feel the need to express your political views on a children's gaming blog? It's stupid! Keep your political rantings out of this site.



Most people here are 16-18 years old tbh though


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Nightmares said:


> Most people here are 16-18 years old tbh though



Only by a smidgen, according to this poll. Pretty sure there are members under 13 too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh dear lord please ban politics from this site.
> 
> I'm not  trying to take away your free speech. Don't even bring that up.
> 
> Just, why the heck do you feel the need to express your political views on a children's gaming blog? It's stupid! Keep your political rantings out of this site.



I'm not in favor of banning it altogether. I suggest temporarily banning discussions of politics for a few months, which also includes hot news stories (like the travel ban), historical controversies (like the communist witch hunt), controversial lifestyles of today's (like political correctness), and loopholes (such as discussing politics on the Unpopular Opinions thread and the What's Bothering You thread). On blogs, it should be fine, but on forums, it's gotten out of hand. Voicing an opinion is one thing, but fighting or cold hard arguments isn't good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> Is politics eventually gonna be a forbidden subject on this site in the future? I mean, several political threads were getting locked due to heated arguments, and I'm kinda thinking that it's time to do something about it.


There has not been any discussion on banning politics and unless it gets really, really bad I do not see us forbidding the topic anytime soon given how even in the smallest ways politics worms its way into various mediums like TV, books, etc. I think it would be far more likely that we start off with simply closing off lower quality political threads that don't provide anything. 

But again, there's no talk of banning politics or anything else. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh dear lord please ban politics from this site.
> 
> I'm not  trying to take away your free speech. Don't even bring that up.
> 
> Just, why the heck do you feel the need to express your political views on a children's gaming blog? It's stupid! Keep your political rantings out of this site.


*forum

Also while most Nintendo games are probably less political, politics does influence other mediums so if users wanted they could discuss that. Brewster's Cafe s home to topics that aren't about Animal Crossing and if you're here solely for Animal Crossing, we have plenty of boards for that. 



Apple2012 said:


> I'm not in favor of banning it altogether. I suggest temporarily banning discussions of politics for a few months, which also includes hot news stories (like the travel ban), historical controversies (like the communist witch hunt), controversial lifestyles of today's (like political correctness), and loopholes (such as discussing politics on the Unpopular Opinions thread and the What's Bothering You thread). On blogs, it should be fine, but on forums, it's gotten out of hand. Voicing an opinion is one thing, but fighting or cold hard arguments isn't good.


Loopholes we could look into potentially if it is a problem, but like I said we don't have any plans to do so right now. In the past politics generally died off fast after election unless there was something major to talk about, but given how bad the American election was I don't think people are going to be able to just plop our heads into a hole so easily again. 

Really if you want to discuss things other than politics I suggest being proactive in making topics you want to discuss and ignore the political ones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> There has not been any discussion on banning politics and unless it gets really, really bad I do not see us forbidding the topic anytime soon given how even in the smallest ways politics worms its way into various mediums like TV, books, etc. I think it would be far more likely that we start off with simply closing off lower quality political threads that don't provide anything.
> 
> But again, there's no talk of banning politics or anything else.
> 
> *forum
> 
> Also while most Nintendo games are probably less political, politics does influence other mediums so if users wanted they could discuss that. Brewster's Cafe s home to topics that aren't about Animal Crossing and if you're here solely for Animal Crossing, we have plenty of boards for that.
> 
> Loopholes we could look into potentially if it is a problem, but like I said we don't have any plans to do so right now. In the past politics generally died off fast after election unless there was something major to talk about, but given how bad the American election was I don't think people are going to be able to just plop our heads into a hole so easily again.
> 
> Really if you want to discuss things other than politics I suggest being proactive in making topics you want to discuss and ignore the political ones.



Thanks for explaining it all. I do have to admit that ever since Trump ran for president, Pandora's Box has been opened, but only by an acute angle less than 45?. It's not just this site or most gaming sites, but notice how celebrities are talking about it a lot more often. I can believe that Trump becoming president will make the political discussion trend last longer, but I was looking out for the site and making sure it's not getting bad. But since you said that subjects won't get banned unless it gets really, really bad, I can see how bad it has to be in order to reach that point. I couldn't even imagine something like that happening on this site.

It's kinda funny that the site that users were fighting over hot news stories this year and last year was the same site users fought over virtual items in 2014 and 2015. I 'member the collectible craze and how people got desperate over many things. What happened to those days?


----------



## Ruby Rose

Hello! I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but starting yesterday I've been having trouble accessing the site in certain ways? I could usually get here from google before but when I try that I get a message saying 'belltreeforums.com page isn't working' and 'HTTP ERROR 500'. The only way I managed to get here was from an outside link to a conversation from a tumblr post and then oddly enough it let me navigate here through the quicklinks and it'd let me access my profile, but whenever I try to click to enter Retail forums it gives me that message again.

Even weirder, if I make it to the forum landing page, I can access every forum section normally except for Retail's. I'm so confused.


----------



## Nightmares

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Only by a smidgen, according to this poll. Pretty sure there are members under 13 too.



I'm still pretty sure 13 year olds and under can handle politics though so eh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ruby Rose said:


> Hello! I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but starting yesterday I've been having trouble accessing the site in certain ways? I could usually get here from google before but when I try that I get a message saying 'belltreeforums.com page isn't working' and 'HTTP ERROR 500'. The only way I managed to get here was from an outside link to a conversation from a tumblr post and then oddly enough it let me navigate here through the quicklinks and it'd let me access my profile, but whenever I try to click to enter Retail forums it gives me that message again.
> 
> Even weirder, if I make it to the forum landing page, I can access every forum section normally except for Retail's. I'm so confused.



Have you tried clearing your cache and/or CTRL+F5?


----------



## Ruby Rose

Oh thanks! That seems to have fixed it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about group funds. If I cancel an impending group creation, should I return all funds to those who donated? I don't like scamming, but most of the TBT donations I got for my group are very minimal (like less than 100 TBT). I would take it as a yes if most donations exceeded 1,000 TBT to avoid scamming, but I don't know what to do if the total is less than 600 TBT.

I'm planning on cancelling the group funding process (or at least putting it on hiatus) because of how unpopular my group was. I got very little donations, and I'm still far far away from my goal. I also want to buy an expensive add-on as of now, but I don't want to make the others feel like they've been scammed. Even if the donations they made are easy to get back up to by posting. If I got 37,000 TBT donated right now, I would go on and start the group instead of getting more PM storage space or ability to send multiple PMs at once.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question about group funds. If I cancel an impending group creation, should I return all funds to those who donated? I don't like scamming, but most of the TBT donations I got for my group are very minimal (like less than 100 TBT). I would take it as a yes if most donations exceeded 1,000 TBT to avoid scamming, but I don't know what to do if the total is less than 600 TBT.
> 
> I'm planning on cancelling the group funding process (or at least putting it on hiatus) because of how unpopular my group was. I got very little donations, and I'm still far far away from my goal. I also want to buy an expensive add-on as of now, but I don't want to make the others feel like they've been scammed. Even if the donations they made are easy to get back up to by posting. If I got 37,000 TBT donated right now, I would go on and start the group instead of getting more PM storage space or ability to send multiple PMs at once.


Yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Yes.



Thanks for clearing this situation. I returned all 1,100 TBT to everyone who donated (I first thought I was given 600 or less, but I looked back and counted every bell donated for my group). I may get back to funding again, but not right now.


----------



## Haskell

Apple2012 said:


> Is politics eventually gonna be a forbidden subject on this site in the future? I mean, several political threads were getting locked due to heated arguments, and I'm kinda thinking that it's time to do something about it.
> 
> I know that I'm not a mod, nor will the staff be willingly or able to accept me as a mod because of my aggressive behavior and desire to sign up just for the free animated collectible and the avatar extension (and blue username too), but I am giving a suggestion about site improvements as a regular member.



I think political threads should be strict but not blocked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Raskell said:


> I think political threads should be strict but not blocked.



If people made polite and respectful arguments concerning politics it wouldn't be such a big issue


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> If people made polite and respectful arguments concerning politics it wouldn't be such a big issue



The problem is, politics threads are always gonna get messy. Because TBT is dominated by mostly younger people, and because of how bad the election was (not to mention, but how divided America (or even the world) is), they're always gonna get ugly. As much as Brewster's Caf? has degenerated over the past 18 months, I wouldn't give full credit to the members that brewed these arguments. What's really to blame were the ongoings in America during 2013 to 2016. All of these heated events caused America to split apart. And since Trump made it to the general election, it caused the division to be worse. And most of the internet became a place for highly controversial topics. If there is a serious problem on TBT that is common everywhere and not just a few sites (like the politics thread increasing rate), then it's not necessarily the community's fault, as it would be very understandable. I know politics is getting annoying, but the last four years was pure hell, as 2016 was a really bad year. It'll eventually calm down here without force, but right now, it's gonna be really tough.

I remember when this site used to be a lot worse. People fought over virtual items and villagers, abused systems to grief other members, and gossiped about other members publicly or off-site. Most collectibles priced around 500 to 900 TBT today, used to cost over 4,000 TBT to get one from another member. The concerns on the exchange rate were also common. Now this site has calmed down after all this time, even though the political discussions have gotten more common. If you want to see how bad the site was at its worst, you might want to be here more often from the summer of 2014 to the fall of 2015. All of this was before Brewster's became ridden with more political threads.


----------



## oath2order

Apple2012 said:


> gossiped about other members publicly or off-site.



This still happens.


----------



## Haskell

oath2order said:


> This still happens.



Imo, it's fine it people gossip/vent/talk mess off-site. As long as it doesn't get on-site. 

Sometimes people need to vent to their friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question: Will the 'valentine rose' that's in my sidebar stay?


----------



## Franny

Raskell said:


> Question: Will the 'valentine rose' that's in my sidebar stay?



Valentines roses dissapear after some amount of time until next year. You'll have it in your collectibles shop/inventory, but it'll be hidden by moderators with no way to override it.


----------



## arle

Hey guys, my friend is trying to sign up, she's waiting on her registration email and has been for several hours, we've made sure she spelled her email correctly and that it isn't in her spam folder.

What do?


----------



## Oblivia

arle said:


> Hey guys, my friend is trying to sign up, she's waiting on her registration email and has been for several hours, we've made sure she spelled her email correctly and that it isn't in her spam folder.
> 
> What do?



I'm assuming she's using a Microsoft email address (Hotmail, Outlook, etc.) which is always hit or miss with our automated system.  Have her send a support ticket via Contact Us and we should be able to help her from there.


----------



## Flare

How do I post gifs again? I attempt to post one, and then it ends up turning to a regular photo similar to my Tsareena pic in my sig.
I try to put a gif as my sig and it works, but when I try on posts, it changes...


----------



## AngelBunny

How do you "bump" a thread?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bunny from tiger said:


> How do you "bump" a thread?



Bumping a thread means to post in it, bringing it up to the top of a forum on the front page. When others say not to bump old threads, it means to not post in a thread once it's been over a month since the last reply (or even longer).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flare21 said:


> How do I post gifs again? I attempt to post one, and then it ends up turning to a regular photo similar to my Tsareena pic in my sig.
> I try to put a gif as my sig and it works, but when I try on posts, it changes...


Are you using the site uploader or an off site image host? Recommend using Imgur if you're not already. 



Bunny from tiger said:


> How do you "bump" a thread?


By posting in it after 30 minutes! Or simply reviving it from the dead (just don't bump year old threads). But there is a universal bumping rule where we ask that you wait four hours in all boards minus the Amiibo Post Office before bumping.


----------



## Peter

Flare21 said:


> How do I post gifs again? I attempt to post one, and then it ends up turning to a regular photo similar to my Tsareena pic in my sig.
> I try to put a gif as my sig and it works, but when I try on posts, it changes...



I've never encountered any differences in posting a regular photo vs. posting a gif? Just copy and paste the image URL inside the image tags and it should show up as normal:

[IMG]image link here[/IMG]

The only problem I sometimes run into is the link itself, so I always make sure it ends in .gif (sometimes websites can have weird .gifv file formats that seem to mess up when posting, so deleting the v seems to work!).



Bunny from tiger said:


> How do you "bump" a thread?



There's no real defined way to bump a thread - most commonly people just post a 'bump' comment in order to bring it up. But however you do it please remember to follow TBT's bumping rules! You can only bump a thread if it has been inactive (ie. no-one has posted) for at least 4 hours in all boards except the amiibo Post Office Board - which can only be bumped every 8 hours.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Apple2012 said:


> Bumping a thread means to post in it, bringing it up to the top of a forum on the front page. When others say not to bump old threads, it means to not post in a thread once it's been over a month since the last reply (or even longer).





Tom said:


> By posting in it after 30 minutes! Or simply reviving it from the dead (just don't bump year old threads). But there is a universal bumping rule where we ask that you wait four hours in all boards minus the Amiibo Post Office before bumping.





Peter said:


> There's no real defined way to bump a thread - most commonly people just post a 'bump' comment in order to bring it up. But however you do it please remember to follow TBT's bumping rules! You can only bump a thread if it has been inactive (ie. no-one has posted) for at least 4 hours in all boards except the amiibo Post Office Board - which can only be bumped every 8 hours.



We all answered the same question at once. What a coincidence.


----------



## Flare

Well... I use the site poster.
Before, I never had a problem posting any before...
Let me try one for example.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Perhaps it's my browser causing it?
Maybe if I switch to something else, then the pics would work...


----------



## Nightmares

Flare21 said:


> Well... I use the site poster.
> Before, I never had a problem posting any before...
> Let me try one for example.
> View attachment 194538
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Perhaps it's my browser causing it?
> Maybe if I switch to something else, then the pics would work...



Idk if it works from the site uploader...use imgur and it'll work ^^

Oh nvm you said you haven't had a problem before? 
Lmao oops 
Well gl


----------



## King Dorado

like this?


----------



## Flare

King Dorado said:


> like this?


Correct!
I have it downloaded. But then it still doesn't work! 
Let me try posting it as my sig. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Put it as my sig. (Downloaded one.) 
Still don't know the cause...


----------



## King Dorado

Flare21 said:


> Correct!
> I have it downloaded. But then it still doesn't work!
> Let me try posting it as my sig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Put it as my sig. (Downloaded one.)
> Still don't know the cause...



Instead of downloading it, just post the img src directly into your sig, your post, whatevs...


----------



## Gem of Paradise

I'm probably going to ask a lot a questions, lol. How do you get an avatar? nvm I found how to get one, lol.


----------



## King Dorado

Ixiepixigirl said:


> I'm probably going to ask a lot a questions, lol. How do you get an avatar?



go to your settings.

you can choose from one of the pre-made avatars, or you can enter the link for (or upload) an image from elsewhere...


----------



## Flare

King Dorado said:


> Instead of downloading it, just post the img src directly into your sig, your post, whatevs...


Tried.
Says "Remote file too large" or "Invalid File."
Downloading and using it will simply turn that gif to a weird number.
Also, tried and Imgur link and it still fails. :/


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Flare21 said:


> Tried.
> Says "Remote file too large" or "Invalid File."
> Downloading and using it will simply turn that gif to a weird number.
> Also, tried and Imgur link and it still fails. :/



Uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".

You should get something like [IMG]https://tenhourguy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/trash-dove.gif[/IMG]. Alternatively, just don't use the WYSIWYG editor tools at all and enclose your image link in [IMG] tags.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

What are the point of mailboxes?


----------



## Flare

Great!
Thanks AnimalCrossingPerson!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorOfSackville said:


> What are the point of mailboxes?



The collectible inboxes expand your PM inbox giving you more space to do things.


----------



## Haskell

Ok. Where should I post a thread in which people share about their day in... The Basement... or Brewster's Caf??


----------



## Bowie

Raskell said:


> Ok. Where should I post a thread in which people share about their day in... The Basement... or Brewster's Caf??



A thread already exists for that.


----------



## Haskell

Bowie said:


> A thread already exists for that.



General discussion isn't for someone's day?


----------



## Bowie

Raskell said:


> General discussion isn't for someone's day?



If you want to talk about your day, you're better off posting it in the Blog Tree. General discussion applies to general discussion of your day just as much as anything else.


----------



## Jake

As Bowie said, either the General Discussion thread or The Blog Tree are suffice if you want to talk about your day. There's also threads like What's Bothering You and Post Something Good That Happened To You Today where users can post about their day, that a general "How Was Your Day" thread isn't needed.


----------



## Haskell

Thank you Bowie and Jake. I understand that the "Post Something Good That Happened To You Today" will be suffice.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

If I'm showcasing a dream town, do I put it in the train station or the ACNL board?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

How do I create a poll on here? I saw an option to but I have no clue on how to set up the table.


----------



## Flare

Does anyone know how to turn specific words into links?
Kinda have a link I want to show.(support the shop my sig came from.) And I don't want to show the entire url link...
And maybe a lesson on images? Also posted this on the signature guide.


----------



## mogyay

Flare21 said:


> Does anyone know how to turn specific words into links?
> Kinda have a link I want to show.(support the shop my sig came from.) And I don't want to show the entire url link...
> And maybe a lesson on images? Also posted this on the signature guide.



i'm terrible at explaining these things but basically 



		PHP:
	

[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php"]the best forum in the world[/URL]


=

the best forum in the world


----------



## Flare

Thanks mogyay!
Do I insert the image in there as well? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep. 
Thank you!


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> i'm terrible at explaining these things but basically
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php"]the best forum in the world[/URL]
> 
> 
> =
> 
> the best forum in the world



php code lul


----------



## mogyay

KarlaKGB said:


> php code lul



i dont even know what a php code is stop following me please


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> How do I create a poll on here? I saw an option to but I have no clue on how to set up the table.



When starting a new topic, scroll down to the bottom to *Additional Options*. Click the checkbox signaling to the forum you want a poll and then adjust the number that should appear for the number of responses you want to give.


----------



## Haskell

Can I advertise a closed thread in my signature? One that the site leaders closed?


----------



## Asutoro

How does one get text to the right of the pug in my signature, I try aligning it right but it just goes to the bottom right of the signature.

Thanks!

I presume this is the information board you were talking about Raskell?


----------



## Jacob

Asutoro said:


> How does one get text to the right of the pug in my signature, I try aligning it right but it just goes to the bottom right of the signature.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I presume this is the information board you were talking about Raskell?



Hi - For something like this you need a table:



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 550"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/131d403219cbdc6b73150a619105e7cf/tumblr_mjr1zuH5qs1s3peh7o1_400.gif[/IMG][/td]
	[td]🐉 [COLOR="#33cc66"]Mayor Asutoro of Xi'an[/COLOR] 🐉 [/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Copy and paste that to get:







 Mayor Asutoro of Xi'an


----------



## Asutoro

Thanks you so much! I'll try that now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok so now I've got that I tried adding more text below the Mayor Asutoro... and it squished the text up and added the new stuff i typed in to the right of it. Do you know how to get text right under the &#55357;&#56329; Mayor Asutoro of Xi'an &#55357;&#56329; text.

Thanks again


----------



## Jacob

Asutoro said:


> Thanks you so much! I'll try that now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok so now I've got that I tried adding more text below the Mayor Asutoro... and it squished the text up and added the new stuff i typed in to the right of it. Do you know how to get text right under the �� Mayor Asutoro of Xi'an �� text.
> 
> Thanks again


If I correctly understand what you're asking:






 Mayor Asutorgo of Xi'an  

[additional lines of text]
[additional lines of text]
[additional lines of text]



		HTML:
	

[table="width: 715"]
[tr]
	[td][IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/131d403219cbdc6b73150a619105e7cf/tumblr_mjr1zuH5qs1s3peh7o1_400.gif[/IMG][/td]
	[td]🐉 [COLOR="#33cc66"]Mayor Asutorgo of Xi'an[/COLOR] 🐉 

[additional lines of text]
[additional lines of text]
[additional lines of text][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


You can replace "[additional lines of text]" with anything you want to write, and if you want more lines, press enter to start a new line right after each sentence. Let me know if that's not what you meant!


----------



## Asutoro

That is exactly what I meant tyvm for your help


----------



## Nerd House

Is a thread about trading Steam keys allowed?
I have a bunch of spares from the past few Humble Monthly bundles I'd like to perhaps trade for others games.


----------



## Jacob

Alaros said:


> Is a thread about trading Steam keys allowed?
> I have a bunch of spares from the past few Humble Monthly bundles I'd like to perhaps trade for others games.



It's allowed as long as you're trading them for stuff that has nothing to do with the currency here.
Probably falls under the Gamer's Lounge board:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?19-Gamers-Lounge


----------



## Jake

Alaros said:


> Is a thread about trading Steam keys allowed?
> I have a bunch of spares from the past few Humble Monthly bundles I'd like to perhaps trade for others games.





Jacob said:


> It's allowed as long as you're trading them for stuff that has nothing to do with the currency here.
> Probably falls under the Gamer's Lounge board:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?19-Gamers-Lounge



Actually, this is something that we are not currently allowing. I know the rules aren't 100% clear on this, but for now we ask that users hold off selling/trading game codes or any other type of IRL items here on the forums.


----------



## Haskell

Who's the bestest site leader?


----------



## Jake

Raskell said:


> Who's the bestest site leader?



Nigel may he RIP


----------



## Flare

Can anyone tell me what this collectible is?


----------



## Jacob

Flare21 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this collectible is?



It takes the place of glitched collectibles, for example the Christmas Light collectibles were distributed during Wintertime here, but were deleted from everyone's inventory after the Christmas event ended. Everyone's Christmas lights that were being displayed when they were deleted turned into that ? collectible. Once you update your inventory they disappear.

As far as I'm aware it's a pretty old glitch too


----------



## King Dorado

Flare21 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this collectible is?



it's a curious egg.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Who is The Last Tree Ghost?


----------



## King Dorado

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Who is The Last Tree Ghost?



the spirit who leaves Spooky Toothpaste...


----------



## AngelBunny

how do you get seashells?..


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bunny from tiger said:


> how do you get seashells?..



You got 10 when you signed up. After that... that's that. No more.


----------



## Jake

Bunny from tiger said:


> how do you get seashells?..



They're only available to new members who join the site, and there is no other way to get them outside of that, nor do we have any plans to implement any other way to obtain them.
It's kind of a welcome gift to allow new users to get some basic account upgrades, after welcome TBT bells were discontinued due to abuse.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

King Dorado said:


> the spirit who leaves Spooky Toothpaste...





- - - Post Merge - - -

R.I.P. post merge plans.


----------



## Haskell

I cannot find the _What are you eating right now?_ and _What are you drinking right now?_ threads!  I've looked through the pages in _The Basement_ and have used the search box. No dice. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jake

Raskell said:


> I cannot find the _What are you eating right now?_ and _What are you drinking right now?_ threads!  I've looked through the pages in _The Basement_ and have used the search box. No dice. Maybe it's just me.



I'm sure the forums can survive without knowing what you're eating and drinking this very second.


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> I'm sure the forums can survive without knowing what you're eating and drinking this very second.



Very funny.


----------



## AngelBunny

Jake said:


> They're only available to new members who join the site, and there is no other way to get them outside of that, nor do we have any plans to implement any other way to obtain them.
> It's kind of a welcome gift to allow new users to get some basic account upgrades, after welcome TBT bells were discontinued due to abuse.



yea but theres people with like 100 k can you transfer seashells like you transfer bells?


----------



## Jake

Bunny from tiger said:


> yea but theres people with like 100 k can you transfer seashells like you transfer bells?



Not sure what you're looking at, but everyone can only, and will only ever receive 10 Seashells. The only user who has more than 10 is Jeremy, who has 11


----------



## AngelBunny

huh guess i might have dreamt that lol ^.^


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Raskell said:


> I cannot find the _What are you eating right now?_ and _What are you drinking right now?_ threads!  I've looked through the pages in _The Basement_ and have used the search box. No dice. Maybe it's just me.



I used Google. The site's search function may have also worked.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404582-What-are-you-eating-right-now
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?410628-What-are-you-drinking-right-now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind - looking at the last post in both threads, you've definitely found them.

Well, I guess we can both be a bit hasty.


----------



## Haskell

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I used Google. The site's search function may have also worked.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404582-What-are-you-eating-right-now
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?410628-What-are-you-drinking-right-now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind - looking at the last post in both threads, you've definitely found them.
> 
> Well, I guess we can both be a bit hasty.



You're helpful, not hasty!  Thank you for finding them!


----------



## Haskell

I know this isn't site-related but Imgur is being difficult. I (mostly) use it for this site. I don't know where else to ask this... sorry.

How can I add an image, which happens to be a gif, to an album once that album is created?


----------



## Jacob

Raskell said:


> I know this isn't site-related but Imgur is being difficult. I (mostly) use it for this site. I don't know where else to ask this... sorry.
> 
> How can I add an image, which happens to be a gif, to an album once that album is created?



If you're logged into your account that made the album, underneath all the images click on "Add another image."


----------



## Haskell

Jacob said:


> If you're logged into your account that made the album, underneath all the images click on "Add another image."



Thank you Jacob!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

What is a referral on this site mean?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What is a referral on this site mean?



Usually your referral counter would increase by one each time someone registers using your referral link or enters your username during the registration process, but I'm not sure if that's fully implemented on here.


----------



## Haskell

If site leaders post in _Contact The Staff_ will it count towards the amount of their posts?


----------



## vel

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> What is a referral on this site mean?



yeah, what animal crossing said, and adding on, it was taken down/off bc of abuse i believe, so it won't be implemented in the future either

- - - Post Merge - - -

or was that the interest thing in the bank i think both can be abused


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

vel said:


> yeah, what animal crossing said, and adding on, it was taken down/off bc of abuse i believe, so it won't be implemented in the future either
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or was that the interest thing in the bank i think both can be abused



The interest was disabled quite some time ago due to abuse. I don't know about referrals.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Raskell said:


> If site leaders post in _Contact The Staff_ will it count towards the amount of their posts?


I think? That's not really an important question.



vel said:


> yeah, what animal crossing said, and adding on, it was taken down/off bc of abuse i believe, so it won't be implemented in the future either
> 
> or was that the interest thing in the bank i think both can be abused


Interest was abused, but I believe staff has noted in the past that referrals were a possible way to get bells but that was also throw out because of potential abuse.


----------



## AngelBunny

( this one is for Tom only )

Who is on your avvie? Someone from starwars? ( Just asking)


----------



## Haskell

Tom said:


> I think? That's not really an important question.



This stalker was just curious.


----------



## PacV

Hello.
I have a quick question: Does anyone know how to empty my Messages folder? Because it says that i reach the limit.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

PacV said:


> Hello.
> I have a quick question: Does anyone know how to empty my Messages folder? Because it says that i reach the limit.



Under _Folder Controls_, click _Empty Folder_. Remember that you'll likely also have messages in the _Sent Items_ folder and any custom folders you've created.

Using the checkboxes then clicking _Delete_ from _Selected Messages_ also works, but limits you to a page at a time.


----------



## Haskell

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Under _Folder Controls_, click _Empty Folder_. Remember that you'll likely also have messages in the _Sent Items_ folder and any custom folders you've created.
> 
> Using the checkboxes then clicking _Delete_ from _Selected Messages_ also works, but limits you to a page at a time.



Thank you AnimalCrossingPerson. I wouldn't have been able to explain it to him as well as you did. He asked over visitor messages.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Is there a minimum age requirement for TBT users? I didn't see anything about it in the rules and guidelines.

Someone asked this question earlier, and now I'm curious.


----------



## Haskell

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is there a minimum age requirement for TBT users? I didn't see anything about it in the rules and guidelines.
> 
> Someone asked this question earlier, and now I'm curious.



I think I've seen a five-year old on TBT once.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is there a minimum age requirement for TBT users? I didn't see anything about it in the rules and guidelines.
> 
> Someone asked this question earlier, and now I'm curious.



There's nothing in the rules about it, but I believe the minimum is 13 because of COPPA.


----------



## Haskell

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> There's nothing in the rules about it, but I believe the minimum is 13 because of COPPA.



(Nevermind. I didn't make sense. Please don't get mad. :x)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> There's nothing in the rules about it, but I believe the minimum is 13 because of COPPA.



omg I broke the rules...

I joined when I was 12


----------



## Haskell

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I broke the rules...
> 
> I joined when I was 12



I'm sure you didn't.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Raskell said:


> I'm sure you didn't.



idk I might attract some federal agents if they find me out


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I broke the rules...
> 
> I joined when I was 12



Eh. Pretty sure it's Jeremy that would face any chance of any legal trouble. Since non-US visitors (such as myself) use this site, technically there should be a cookie consent box on here...

*insta-banned for getting the owner prosecuted (although the EU Cookie Law's a joke)*



Raskell said:


> I'm sure you didn't.



I checked their profile page. It adds up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I checked their profile page. It adds up.



It took them 5 1/2 years for them to catch me xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> ( this one is for Tom only )
> 
> Who is on your avvie? Someone from starwars? ( Just asking)


It is somebody from Star Wars, it's Baze Malbus from Rogue One. I grew to really like him and Chirrut.


----------



## PacV

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Under _Folder Controls_, click _Empty Folder_. Remember that you'll likely also have messages in the _Sent Items_ folder and any custom folders you've created.
> 
> Using the checkboxes then clicking _Delete_ from _Selected Messages_ also works, but limits you to a page at a time.



My apologies for the late answer. Thank you so much for the answer. I finally empty the folder.


----------



## Haskell

Is there a way to auto-disable all smilies on all threads?


----------



## scotch

is jermey god


----------



## Jacob

Raskell said:


> Is there a way to auto-disable all smilies on all threads?



no



scotch said:


> is jermey god



yes


----------



## Haskell

Jacob said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> yes



Aw shucks. Thank you, Jacob.


----------



## Barbara

How do I get seashells for Kapp'ns shop?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Barbara said:


> How do I get seashells for Kapp'ns shop?



You don't. New members start with 10 but they're not tradeable.


----------



## AngelBunny

if i make a new account, and buy a username change with the 10 seashells,  can i send it to myself?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> if i make a new account, and buy a username change with the 10 seashells,  can i send it to myself?



That's against the rules, so if that was even remotely possible to begin with we would revoke it. And no, seashells and name changes are non transferable.


----------



## King Dorado

Bunny from tiger said:


> if i make a new account, and buy a username change with the 10 seashells,  can i send it to myself?



No, that would violate the multiple account rules.


----------



## AngelBunny

uhh help? i have 39 bells in my wallet, and im trying to buy a purple violet, which costs 39 bells. its saying i don't have enough bells. is this a glitch?..


----------



## King Dorado

Bunny from tiger said:


> uhh help? i have 39 bells in my wallet, and im trying to buy a purple violet, which costs 39 bells. its saying i don't have enough bells. is this a glitch?..



sometimes you only earn partial tbt, like .5 for example, the display rounds up but the shop doesnt.  so make a post and youll get enough to buy the flower


----------



## AngelBunny

King Dorado said:


> sometimes you only earn partial tbt, like .5 for example, the display rounds up but the shop doesnt.  so make a post and youll get enough to buy the flower



thank you!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now this question may sound hypothetical. I know that if you were caught abusing the TBT system or selling items forbidden by the site for TBT bells, you will lose all of your TBT (including in your ABD) as it goes down to 0. Here's my question. What if you already have a negative value of TBT, but then abuse the system to bring it back to 0? Is the staff going to 0 it out, or is it a double standard (where the value stays negative)? Also, how harsh would the consequences be if people with negative amounts abuse the system?

I have not seen such a case, but since I know it's possible to go to a negative number of TBT, it made me wonder because of the rule where you lose all your bells if you abuse the system.


----------



## tumut

are those question mark collectibles giftable


----------



## King Dorado

Dixx said:


> are those question mark collectibles giftable



no theyre just a glitch.  a ghost of collectibles past...


----------



## RWBY Rose

I tried posting an introduction and it didn't post; any ideas why? There was a message that popped up for a second but my eyesight is very poor and it disappeared before I could read it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RWBY Rose said:


> I tried posting an introduction and it didn't post; any ideas why? There was a message that popped up for a second but my eyesight is very poor and it disappeared before I could read it.



It could have been an error popup asking if you wanted to stay on page or leave, those happen sometimes and if you click leave it doesn't always post.


----------



## Mink777

If possible, on what forum would I be able to do a sort of spam-post TBT giveaway?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Alien51 said:


> If possible, on what forum would I be able to do a sort of spam-post TBT giveaway?



You mean like be the exact poster on a specific number to win? That would go in the Basement. Even if the post quality rule still applies to some extent in the basement, I don't know about forum games like that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> You mean like be the exact poster on a specific number to win? That would go in the Basement. Even if the post quality rule still applies to some extent in the basement, I don't know about forum games like that.



Apple is correct here. If the giveaway has people repeatedly posting for entries or generally spammy kind of posts we'd like those in the Basement.


----------



## Mink777

Apple2012 said:


> You mean like be the exact poster on a specific number to win? That would go in the Basement. Even if the post quality rule still applies to some extent in the basement, I don't know about forum games like that.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Apple is correct here. If the giveaway has people repeatedly posting for entries or generally spammy kind of posts we'd like those in the Basement.



Thank you.


----------



## AngelBunny

how do you make a spoiler tag? me and noah98789 have no idea how to do it


----------



## Jake

Bunny from tiger said:


> how do you make a spoiler tag? me and noah98789 have no idea how to do it



[spoiler]text here[/spoiler]


Spoiler



text here



And if you want to title your spoiler 

[spoiler=title]text here[/spoiler]


Spoiler: title



text here


----------



## AngelBunny

Jake said:


> [spoiler]text here[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> text here
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want to title your spoiler
> 
> [spoiler=title]text here[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: title
> 
> 
> 
> text here



 ooh nice! thank you jake!


----------



## Stepheroo

Was just curious, but how many bans does it take for someone to permanently get banned? I've never thought about it before and I figured here would be the place to ask.


----------



## Jake

Stepheroo said:


> Was just curious, but how many bans does it take for someone to permanently get banned? I've never thought about it before and I figured here would be the place to ask.



It would be circumstantial, can't give a definitive answer.


----------



## Stepheroo

Jake said:


> It would be circumstantial, can't give a definitive answer.



Ah okay. Wasn't sure if there was like a limit like "you get banned x number of times and then you're gone for good" sort of things because some forums and sites I know of implement that but I didn't know what the case was for TBT.

Thanks!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Is there a way of hiding the survey banner in the ACNL board? It's rather large.


----------



## Justin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Is there a way of hiding the survey banner in the ACNL board? It's rather large.



Not at this time. Probably in a couple days.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why did the political correctness thread get closed with no warning? I was about to post there until it got locked. I didn't even see it turn to trash before it got locked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> Why did the political correctness thread get closed with no warning? I was about to post there until it got locked. I didn't even see it turn to trash before it got locked.



Apparently the politics is too much for anyone to handle anymore xDD


----------



## Oblivia

Apple2012 said:


> Why did the political correctness thread get closed with no warning? I was about to post there until it got locked. I didn't even see it turn to trash before it got locked.



There are times when we have to close down a thread temporarily when it's reported to prevent it from turning into an argument if it seems to be headed in that direction.  In this instance, no staff members were online and the person who saw the report was on mobile, and therefore wasn't able to address the thread properly at that time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Apparently the politics is too much for anyone to handle anymore xDD



If you want to know what I was about to say, I was trying to point out that while I wouldn't deny the existence of bigots that pull the SJW card to defend their bigotry, I never seen a case like that. Instead, I did see cases of SJW bullies accusing people of bigotry AND accusing them of defending their bigotry each time they get called an SJW when they really are. Both actually exist, not just bigots that defend their bigotry by using terms such as "politically correct". I also wanted to point out that most of the cases political correctness got coercive (like when words like "dinosaur", "birthday", and "television" were removed from standardized testing and when students got suspended for wearing American flag shirts on Cinco de Mayo), there was no bigotry involved. But that thread got locked with no warning, right when I was about to preview my post. Normally, when a thread gets really bad, a moderator or administrator closes the thread, gives a notice that they have closed the thread, and tells them why they get locked. But that thread didn't even get that bad, and it got locked without warning. Is it really because the topic was too controversial and sensitive, or did it really get that bad (even if I didn't acknowledge how bad it got)?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> There are times when we have to close down a thread temporarily when it's reported to prevent it from turning into an argument if it seems to be headed in that direction.  In this instance, no staff members were online and the person who saw the report was on mobile, and therefore wasn't able to address the thread properly at that time.



Oops, I didn't see this post. Sorry for posting immediately after. Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## forestyne

Can I run, like, competition-style giveaways of ACNL items? Like where you put people's names through a random name-drawer program and that's like the winner? It's been on my mind for a while now as there's items that I need to get rid of I am kindly donating, but just wasn't sure if it was against the trading rules.


----------



## Oblivia

forestyne said:


> Can I run, like, competition-style giveaways of ACNL items? Like where you put people's names through a random name-drawer program and that's like the winner? It's been on my mind for a while now as there's items that I need to get rid of I am kindly donating, but just wasn't sure if it was against the trading rules.



Of course you can!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I noticed that some threads have some stars next to their names, and some don't. What do the stars mean?

(...I feel like some kind of Sneetches joke is in order. How about... Some thread titles have stars, others don't have stars upon thars.)


----------



## Jacob

kiwikenobi said:


> I noticed that some threads have some stars next to their names, and some don't. What do the stars mean?
> 
> (...I feel like some kind of Sneetches joke is in order. How about... Some thread titles have stars, others don't have stars upon thars.)



There is a tab at the top of each thread for people to rate them. After a certain amount of ratings are submitted, that amount of stars is displayed next to the thread's title.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, I see, thanks for explaining!


----------



## _Dentata

Can you receive bells from users you have on ignore?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

_Dentata said:


> Can you receive bells from users you have on ignore?



I think you can. Wanna try? You can block, and I can send the TBT so I can see if it works. I don't know if it does, so I'm asking if you want to try.


----------



## _Dentata

Apple2012 said:


> I think you can. Wanna try? You can block, and I can send the TBT so I can see if it works. I don't know if it does, so I'm asking if you want to try.



Oh, okay.

Edit: give it a try now

- - - Post Merge - - -

It worked. I'll go ahead and send them back to you


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So you can send TBT to those that ignored you, but they can't get your messages.


----------



## _Dentata

Apple2012 said:


> So you can send TBT to those that ignored you, but they can't get your messages.


Huh, did you also send a PM? If so, I didn't get one. I know the option to VM them disappears when they throw you on ignore


----------



## Alolan_Apples

_Dentata said:


> Huh, did you also send a PM? If so, I didn't get one. I know the option to VM them disappears when they throw you on ignore



No, I didn't send one. I was confirming that you won't get PMs from members you blocked.

As for VMs, it depends on the user. Some don't even allow VMs at all. Some only keep VMs open to friends only. And some keep them open to all, even if they ignored you or you're not logged in. They can use these kind of settings on blogs too.


----------



## pinkcotton

How do I make a blog entry draft no longer a draft?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinkcotton said:


> How do I make a blog entry draft no longer a draft?



Click the pencil icon to edit it and somewhere near the bottom there should be a drop-down menu to change its status from _draft_ to _published_ or _scheduled_.

Something along those lines, at least. This is from memory.


----------



## Flare

Is it bad if I bring threads that are old back up? Usually do it if the thread looks interesting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flare21 said:


> Is it bad if I bring threads that are old back up? Usually do it if the thread looks interesting.



It really depends on how old it is. Typically anything more than a year old should be left alone.


----------



## Flare

Tom said:


> It really depends on how old it is. Typically anything more than a year old should be left alone.


OK!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## vel

why do the staff have like 200% better vocabulary than me, what thesauruses y'all using


----------



## pinkcotton

Is it possible to have 2 blogs or change your blog name? Mine always says "Developing Blossom", I'd want it to be "Much of Mistwood".


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pinkcotton said:


> Is it possible to have 2 blogs or change your blog name? Mine always says "Developing Blossom", I'd want it to be "Much of Mistwood".



You can change the title of your blog in _Blog Settings_ -> _Edit Title and Description_.

You can also edit categories in _Manage Categories_, which would allow you to split your posts into different categories.

There's also a whole bunch of other cool stuff in the blog settings that I've never played around with, such as custom pages.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

vel said:


> why do the staff have like 200% better vocabulary than me, what thesauruses y'all using



I use a combination of 10th grade literature for dummies, Fresh Off The Boat: How to Typo, and sleep deprevation as my thesauruses.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is selling PKHex'd Pokemon for TBT bells considered "abusing the TBT system"?


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> I use a combination of 10th grade literature for dummies, Fresh Off The Boat: How to Typo, and sleep deprevation as my thesauruses.



do you search up "big words that make me sound sophisticated?" bc me too


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One question about discussing bans. Why aren't users allowed to talk about others' bans, even if they were just talking about the user in general and not going over the reason why they're banned? People do this on other sites all the time. I know mods aren't allowed to disclose other users' bans as users shouldn't ask them why they're banned, but if a whole bunch of users and no moderators were discussing the ban in general and not the reasons, why is that forbidden from this site?

Also, what about this question:



Apple2012 said:


> Is selling PKHex'd Pokemon for TBT bells considered "abusing the TBT system"?


----------



## seliph




----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> Is selling PKHex'd Pokemon for TBT bells considered "abusing the TBT system"?


Abusing the TBT system would be something else entirely, like the Interest thing. Selling hacked goods isn't abusing the system (in my opinion).



Apple2012 said:


> One question about discussing bans. Why aren't users allowed to talk about others' bans, even if they were just talking about the user in general and not going over the reason why they're banned? People do this on other sites all the time. I know mods aren't allowed to disclose other users' bans as users shouldn't ask them why they're banned, but if a whole bunch of users and no moderators were discussing the ban in general and not the reasons, why is that forbidden from this site?
> 
> Also, what about this question:


Simply because it's not really anyone's business? The ban is generally something only the staff and the person on the recieving end need to know about. It's fine to say oh "X is banned" if you know they are, but generally details shouldn't be shared. If the banned user wants to tell their friends, they can on whatever outside client but that's it. Basically different rules, different sites. We don't exactly need to be entirely transparent on every issue.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Simply because it's not really anyone's business? The ban is generally something only the staff and the person on the recieving end need to know about. It's fine to say oh "X is banned" if you know they are, but generally details shouldn't be shared. If the banned user wants to tell their friends, they can on whatever outside client but that's it. Basically different rules, different sites. We don't exactly need to be entirely transparent on every issue.



Or maybe, discussing bans in general would eventually lead to discussing why some user got banned or why they think some user got banned. That I can agree not to discuss, no questions asked. It's kinda like staying on-topic, but talking to a user that's going off-topic at once, which would lead to the on-topic user going off topic.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> Or maybe, discussing bans in general would eventually lead to discussing why some user got banned or why they think some user got banned. That I can agree not to discuss, no questions asked. It's kinda like staying on-topic, but talking to a user that's going off-topic at once, which would lead to the on-topic user going off topic.



It sounds like you knew the answer then.


----------



## toxapex

Hey so I'm returning from a very long TBT absence, I know who like two of the mods are and everything is confusing.

Anyway my question is what's the deal with that kapp'n seashell shop thing


----------



## Jacob

tokayseye said:


> Hey so I'm returning from a very long TBT absence, I know who like two of the mods are and everything is confusing.
> 
> Anyway my question is what's the deal with that kapp'n seashell shop thing



Seashells are a relatively new currency implemented in place of welcome bells so people don't abuse that system. Each new member earns 10 Seashells upon joining; they can't be traded and can only be used in Kapp'n shop. Existing members can't earn them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Why are there fleas raining from the sky??? Lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why are there fleas raining from the sky??? Lol



While vetting our friendly neighborhood rabbit, we discovered Zipper To wasn't keeping clean. We're kinda sorry


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When are the collectibles going to be fixed?

EDIT: I did not see the announcement thread when I made this post. Sorry for asking.


----------



## Megumi

My sister wants to get an account on the Belltree for herself, but we are in the same house and as such have the same IP- adress (different computers). Is she allowed to make herself an account ?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Megumi said:


> My sister wants to get an account on the Belltree for herself, but we are in the same house and as such have the same IP- adress (different computers). Is she allowed to make herself an account ?



As long as one of you make a thread in the Contact the Staff board letting us know when it's done, it should be fine.


----------



## Rasha

not a question, but I suggest a "share a picture of your pets(s)" thread to be stickied just like the what do you look like thread. it's not important though..of course.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Do threads ever get full so that you can't post in them anymore? That is to say, is there a post limit that can get maxed out for an individual thread? I tried looking in the FAQ but I didn't see anything about it there, though maybe I just looked for the wrong terminology.


----------



## Jacob

kiwikenobi said:


> Do threads ever get full so that you can't post in them anymore? That is to say, is there a post limit that can get maxed out for an individual thread? I tried looking in the FAQ but I didn't see anything about it there, though maybe I just looked for the wrong terminology.



Doesn't seem like it's ever happened here. Largest thread in the basement at around 51,000 posts is still active daily.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Wow! Okay, then, no fear that a thread will get full and close. Thanks!


----------



## blackroserandom

Quick question: if someone left positive feedback for me on accident, do I need to do anything about it?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Do hard-working forum staff get a box of Quality Streets at Christmas?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

blackroserandom said:


> Quick question: if someone left positive feedback for me on accident, do I need to do anything about it?



If it's not legit, you still need to talk to the staff. Even if it's a good rating. Hard to explain the details though.


----------



## A r i a n e

I would like to post a thread asking for recommandations of places to shop in London (specifically book stores, video games stores) for a trip I'm going on tomorrow, but I don't know where I should post it? Brewster's maybe? (just thought I'd ask before posting in case this isn't allowed.)


----------



## Jacob

wearthesun said:


> I would like to post a thread asking for recommandations of places to shop in London (specifically book stores, video games stores) for a trip I'm going on tomorrow, but I don't know where I should post it? Brewster's maybe? (just thought I'd ask before posting in case this isn't allowed.)



Yea, Brewster's


----------



## A r i a n e

Jacob said:


> Yea, Brewster's



thank you!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do hard-working forum staff get a box of Quality Streets at Christmas?



I wish we got quality streets, then I wouldn't have to deal with all these pot holes!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have two questions, again.

1. What's the main reason why the amiibo card trading post has an eight-hour bump rule while the rest has four?

2. I know blogs don't get much attention as you can write almost anything on your blog, but what are some stuff you're not allowed to write on your blog? I know that you shouldn't be insulting other members on your blog or even complaining about them in general, but what else shouldn't you do when blogging?


----------



## KarlaKGB

help i cant scroll with my mouse scroll wheel on this site anymore. scrolling by clicking the middle mouse button works, as does page up/down etc..


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> help i cant scroll with my mouse scroll wheel on this site anymore. scrolling by clicking the middle mouse button works, as does page up/down etc..



I've actually been having this issue with TBT too. There isn't an actual fix yet, but I've found for me that closing and reopening the tab seems to fix it temporarily, until it happens again at least.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> I have two questions, again.
> 
> 1. What's the main reason why the amiibo card trading post has an eight-hour bump rule while the rest has four?
> 
> 2. I know blogs don't get much attention as you can write almost anything on your blog, but what are some stuff you're not allowed to write on your blog? I know that you shouldn't be insulting other members on your blog or even complaining about them in general, but what else shouldn't you do when blogging?



1. Our rules explain why the amiibo Card Post Office has an 8 hour bumping rule rather than 4;



			
				The Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines said:
			
		

> *Thread Bumping*
> Bumping is posting in a thread when it falls down the board index to purposely return it to the top for increased visibility.  To avoid excessive and unnecessary posting on the forum, threads should not be bumped until the thread is inactive for at least four hours. *Due to the slower rate of posting in the Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office board, threads may only be bumped after eight hours of inactivity.* If you continually exceed either of these bump limits, you may receive a warning, infraction, or suspension. Please report instances where a user is consistently exceeding this limit.


2. All forum rules apply to the blog tree as well.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> I've actually been having this issue with TBT too. There isn't an actual fix yet, but I've found for me that closing and reopening the tab seems to fix it temporarily, until it happens again at least.



Dodgy Chrome update, eh? Affects Linux too.


----------



## amanda1983

After a bunch of us in Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia posted in this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y+don't+people+like+to+use+the+train+station? of the general ACNL board, a thread was made for us to connect here  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tralia-New-Zealand-amp-South-East-Asia-Thread! in the Train Station board.

During the discussion in the latter thread some of us decided having a discord channel would be good to have to supplement the thread. A channel has been made, and we just have some (hopefully simple) questions :

- are we allowed to post a thread about this channel? I know there are rules about this but I'm not having any luck searching for an answer to this scenerio.

- if we are, is there anything we should avoid specifically saying in the thread so that we're not 'promoting' a discord channel?

- and which board would this thread belong in, general ACNL or the Train Station?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jake

amanda1983 said:


> After a bunch of us in Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia posted in this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y+don't+people+like+to+use+the+train+station? of the general ACNL board, a thread was made for us to connect here  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tralia-New-Zealand-amp-South-East-Asia-Thread! in the Train Station board.
> 
> During the discussion in the latter thread some of us decided having a discord channel would be good to have to supplement the thread. A channel has been made, and we just have some (hopefully simple) questions :
> 
> - are we allowed to post a thread about this channel? I know there are rules about this but I'm not having any luck searching for an answer to this scenerio.
> 
> - if we are, is there anything we should avoid specifically saying in the thread so that we're not 'promoting' a discord channel?
> 
> - and which board would this thread belong in, general ACNL or the Train Station?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


If you want to advertise your discord, please do not do it in your thread. Instead, either do so in the following thread, or your signature.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?406736-Discord-Chat-Group-Directory-Thread


----------



## Hellfish

Jake said:


> If you want to advertise your discord, please do not do it in your thread. Instead, either do so in the following thread, or your signature.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?406736-Discord-Chat-Group-Directory-Thread



Thank you for the reply! I initially posted it in the oceanic thread amanda1983 mentioned, but I'll remove it now.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Is it possible to have a notification go off when someone replies to you with a quote? I looked in my profile/settings and can't find anything that allows for that


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Is it possible to have a notification go off when someone replies to you with a quote? I looked in my profile/settings and can't find anything that allows for that



This isn't something built natively into vBulletin, so unfortunately no.


----------



## Jake

i think we should have a club penguin collectible to commemorate its shutting down. like my post if you agree


----------



## Red Cat

Jake said:


> i think we should have a club penguin collectible to commemorate its shutting down. like my post if you agree



There doesn't appear to be much interest...

Has the staff made any decision yet about trading hacked items? There was that survey a few weeks ago, but it doesn't appear anything came out of it.


----------



## King Dorado

Red Cat said:


> Has the staff made any decision yet about trading hacked items? There was that survey a few weeks ago, but it doesn't appear anything came out of it.



whoa whoa whoa- slow down there, hot shot.  

staff are busy right now tabulating the results from the survey about: whether membership likes the new 2 x 6 collectibles displays or whether they'd prefer to go back to the 2 x 5 displays.  

but don't worry, once that work is completed, your hacked items survey is next in queue!


----------



## Todders17

How do you transfer tbt bells to in game bells? Do you connect 3ds wifi to computer's or something?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Todders17 said:


> How do you transfer tbt bells to in game bells? Do you connect 3ds wifi to computer's or something?



No.... Why would that work?

You give someone on here your TBT Bells then they come to your town and very slowly give you the in-game Bells, most likely using the Re-Tail method where you put up items for the maximum price, they buy, drop and repeat. Use the TBT Marketplace for all this.


----------



## Lululand

Is it possible to change one's username? If so, how?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Lululand said:


> Is it possible to change one's username? If so, how?



Shop -> Buy _Username Change_ -> Request username change in _Contact the Staff_.


----------



## LilySnow

https://i.snag.gy/z29B43.jpg[/IMG]

??? How do I fix this?

I'm trying to send them.

It's not working.


----------



## Jake

LilySnow said:


> https://i.snag.gy/z29B43.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ??? How do I fix this?
> 
> I'm trying to send them.
> 
> It's not working.


Bells are earned in decimals, but only display whole numbers, so even though it's saying you have 98 TBT bells, you could only have 97.8, so it'll round up saying you have 98 instead. Just withdraw an extra TBT bell to bump it up to 99 and it should allow you to transfer 98.


----------



## QFKA

Hello! I'm having a problem in which I'm unable to access my latest threads and posts and I have no idea why I'm having this problem. Could someone help me out?


----------



## Jake

QFKA said:


> Hello! I'm having a problem in which I'm unable to access my latest threads and posts and I have no idea why I'm having this problem. Could someone help me out?



They've been disabled to prevent cheating during the Easter event. Once the event has ended everything will be back to normal.


----------



## Todders17

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> No.... Why would that work?
> 
> You give someone on here your TBT Bells then they come to your town and very slowly give you the in-game Bells, most likely using the Re-Tail method where you put up items for the maximum price, they buy, drop and repeat. Use the TBT Marketplace for all this.



Now I understand thank you.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Is it possible to reopen a thread that you've closed?


----------



## Bowie

When are you going to change The Bell Tree into The Bunny Tree?


----------



## AngelBunny

lj4702 said:


> Is it possible to reopen a thread that you've closed?



yep! just go to the thread then click administrative then click on ' open thread ' and click proceed


----------



## Kristine015

Edit Note: never mind. Just seen Admin above. It's been disabled due to easter event. Thanks


I can't seem to access my previous "Latest Post" I'm wondering why this is? I have thread I need to look at as it is important due to global Amiibo Card trading. Everytime I click on "Latest Post" a message appears and says "...You do not have permission to access this page..."

Can some one please tell me what's going on. Thank you in advance


----------



## A r i a n e

if I buy an add-on (mailbox, avatar extension, avatar animation), will the little images automatically show in my lineup/sidebar? I have no collectibles and I don't want to buy any, so if possible I'd like no images even if I buy and use the add-ons.


----------



## Malaionus

wearthesun said:


> if I buy an add-on (mailbox, avatar extension, avatar animation), will the little images automatically show in my lineup/sidebar? I have no collectibles and I don't want to buy any, so if possible I'd like no images even if I buy and use the add-ons.



yeah just go to your items and you can hide them


----------



## Peg

wearthesun said:


> if I buy an add-on (mailbox, avatar extension, avatar animation), will the little images automatically show in my lineup/sidebar? I have no collectibles and I don't want to buy any, so if possible I'd like no images even if I buy and use the add-ons.



You can hide add-ons and collectibles in your forum inventory.  Shop > Inventory > select "hidden" checkbox(es) and click "Save"


----------



## A r i a n e

Malaionus said:


> yeah just go to your items and you can hide them





Peg said:


> You can hide add-ons and collectibles in your forum inventory.  Shop > Inventory > select "hidden" checkbox(es) and click "Save"



thank you very much! ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

accidental double post


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

wearthesun said:


> accidental double post



Wondering how it didn't post merge.


----------



## A r i a n e

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Wondering how it didn't post merge.



my wifi crashed so I thought it didn't post, I posted again and when I loaded the page again I saw the same post twice. That was weird


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

wearthesun said:


> my wifi crashed so I thought it didn't post, I posted again and when I loaded the page again I saw the same post twice. That was weird



#exploitToAvoidPostMergingDiscovered


----------



## A r i a n e

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> #exploitToAvoidPostMergingDiscovered



lol, I'm happy to lend my crappy wifi :')


----------



## ItonaFan.-.

Do you know how to access your profile setting and options? Thanks, I just created an account.


----------



## Nightmares

ItonaFan.-. said:


> Do you know how to access your profile setting and options? Thanks, I just created an account.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/usercp.php

It's on the bar on the left!


----------



## Bowie

Is there any particular reason why Mint and Lobo were chosen for the collectibles? Are they a staff favourite or something? Just curious.

I have Mint in my town! I can't wait to get a one for all of my villagers!


----------



## Introvert

My issue has been fixed. ^-^


----------



## lemoncrossing

Is it appropriate to leave a negative rating if someone orders from your shop, then once you have it ready they proceed to ignore your PM/VM's and never get their items? This happened to me with an old shop, and as I'll be opening a new one soon, I want to know what to do if this happens again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lj4702 said:


> Is it appropriate to leave a negative rating if someone orders from your shop, then once you have it ready they proceed to ignore your PM/VM's and never get their items? This happened to me with an old shop, and as I'll be opening a new one soon, I want to know what to do if this happens again.



Yes, I believe you can leave negative ratings for that. If you organized the trade, and if they couldn't follow it, then you can leave negative ratings.


----------



## A r i a n e

Are special characters allowed in usernames? If so, which ones?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

wearthesun said:


> Are special characters allowed in usernames? If so, which ones?



I know I'm not the official answer you want, but I think it is limited to ASCII characters at most - standard letters, some symbols. However, I do know that special characters work in thread titles here and users are referred to internally by their unique ID, so there is actually a chance it'll work... but if so, it'll make logging in a pain. No-one wants to type "☺Smiley☺Master☺" each time they want to log in from a new location.


----------



## A r i a n e

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I know I'm not the official answer you want, but I think it is limited to ASCII characters at most - standard letters, some symbols. However, I do know that special characters work in thread titles here and users are referred to internally by their unique ID, so there is actually a chance it'll work... but if so, it'll make logging in a pain. No-one wants to type "☺Smiley☺Master☺" each time they want to log in from a new location.



Thank you! You're right, I hadn't thought about that. I wanted to use my name but it's taken by an inactive member who only posted once (  ) so I'm looking for alternatives


----------



## kiwikenobi

What does the "configure" button next to all of the collectibles on my inventory list do? I tried clicking one, but nothing seemed to happen.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

kiwikenobi said:


> What does the "configure" button next to all of the collectibles on my inventory list do? I tried clicking one, but nothing seemed to happen.



It's for stuff such as user title colour changes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Fussybear

How do I feel get hold of someone on here's here? Please help. I sent TBT to the wrong username. Please privately message me if a mod can help thank you!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fussybear said:


> How do I feel get hold of someone on here's here? Please help. I sent TBT to the wrong username. Please privately message me if a mod can help thank you!



You can open a support thread about it via our Contact the Staff board. Make sure you select Bell Correction, but be aware it will cost you 10 TBT.


----------



## PeachesThePrettyHorse

*Hi , this is not with this theme. But I have a Question, I want know how I make a new post?
I want to ask something for welcome amiibo cards.
Can somebody maybe help me?
It's long ago I wrote a post.
And It got a long time, before I was back here.
So How can I begin a new post?
Loves PeachesThePrettyHorse *


----------



## Haskell

Why is this site so liberal?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PeachesThePrettyHorse said:


> *Hi , this is not with this theme. But I have a Question, I want know how I make a new post?
> I want to ask something for welcome amiibo cards.
> Can somebody maybe help me?
> It's long ago I wrote a post.
> And It got a long time, before I was back here.
> So How can I begin a new post?
> Loves PeachesThePrettyHorse *


If you're looking to make a new topic for help related to the Amiibo Cards, you click New Topic in the board related to your question.


----------



## Haskell

Please answer me. I don't deserve to be ignored.


----------



## Jake

No one is ignoring you, we simply just can't answer questions that reflect opinions of other users


----------



## King Dorado

Raskell said:


> Why is this site so liberal?



because Clint Eastwood, Bill O'Reilly, Ted Nugent, and that weird lunatic fringe zipperhead guy wot's chief-of-President Trump's staff, don't none of them play Animal Crossing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, blame Canada...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Raskell said:


> Why is this site so liberal?



Video game fansites in general tend to be more liberal since conservatives make up the majority of the older generations while liberals make up the majority of the younger generations. There are complex reasons why they're mostly liberal compared to other generations.

Not only that, but in general, young people vote liberal. It's mostly because they're in college and don't necessarily have a job when they're in college. The older people tend to vote conservative, especially parents of middle-income families living in suburban areas. But these people don't really have time to play video games (especially time-consuming create games like Animal Crossing), and if you don't play Animal Crossing, you don't necessarily have a reason to go here.

It's also worth mentioning that America is very right-winged by the rest of the world's standards, and members of TBT come from all around the world (more typically Canada, UK, and Australia). Most of these countries are very liberal.

I don't get why it's a problem that the site is mostly liberal, but it sounds like you're getting pretty aggressive when you debate. Not trying to be harsh or point fingers at you in a negative light, but some of the stuff you say are actually rude when it comes to expressing your opinions. You get very defensive over Trump or over America. I am more conservative than everyone else on TBT, but even I'm not defending every move the Republicans are doing.


----------



## lemoncrossing

When will the egg number come out of our sidebars? The Easter event is long gone, and everyone has 0, so it seems kind of pointless.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I have a question. I'd like to remove items from my collectibles list, or in general I just don't want to have the items visible on my account. How can I change this setting? Or is it permanent?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

LittleMissPanda said:


> I have a question. I'd like to remove items from my collectibles list, or in general I just don't want to have the items visible on my account. How can I change this setting? Or is it permanent?



Shop -> Inventory

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's the best way of contacting someone who has visitor messages disabled and a full inbox?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LittleMissPanda said:


> I have a question. I'd like to remove items from my collectibles list, or in general I just don't want to have the items visible on my account. How can I change this setting? Or is it permanent?



You can mark them as hidden as well, that way you don't have any shown as well.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Do new profiles get checked for if they're a spam account or not? It's pretty common for the most recent member to have their website set and nothing else, but I've never paid much attention to see if they disappear.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do new profiles get checked for if they're a spam account or not? It's pretty common for the most recent member to have their website set and nothing else, but I've never paid much attention to see if they disappear.



When I've got a lot a free time it is something I definitely check on and try to deal with.


----------



## seliph

Did you guys remove the preview post button or am I going insane


----------



## Bowie

gyro said:


> Did you guys remove the preview post button or am I going insane


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

gyro said:


> Did you guys remove the preview post button or am I going insane



The latter. Right next to the _Submit Reply_ button after _Go Advanced_.


----------



## seliph

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The latter. Right next to the _Submit Reply_ button after _Go Advanced_.



Yeah but I was pretty sure there was one in the quick reply option too

Oh well


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

gyro said:


> Yeah but I was pretty sure there was one in the quick reply option too
> 
> Oh well



Nope. You're going through some crazy Mandela Effect stuff right now. Also, be sure to reply to the nice fellow who sent the snippy-snappy with the arrow.


----------



## King Dorado

gyro said:


> Yeah but I was pretty sure there was one in the quick reply option too
> 
> Oh well



you're thinking of Flight Rising.  (also, somebody please comment on the FR thread before I simply proclaim it my personal blog....)


----------



## Bowie

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Also, be sure to reply to the nice fellow who sent the snippy-snappy with the arrow.



He doesn't like me very much, but that's fine!


----------



## seliph

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Also, be sure to reply to the nice fellow who sent the snippy-snappy with the arrow.


What



King Dorado said:


> you're thinking of Flight Rising.  (also, somebody please comment on the FR thread before I simply proclaim it my personal blog....)


YOU'RE PROBABLY RIGHT TBH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> He doesn't like me very much, but that's fine!



What was the point in replying to 2 people who said the same thing :v


----------



## Bowie

gyro said:


> What was the point in replying to 2 people who said the same thing :v



I got the impression they were curious why you didn't. It's cool. No big deal!


----------



## seliph

Bowie said:


> I got the impression they were curious why you didn't. It's cool. No big deal!



I didn't even know what they were talking about til you replied, I was like wtf is a snippy snappy


----------



## Bowie

gyro said:


> I didn't even know what they were talking about til you replied, I was like wtf is a snippy snappy



Ha! Well, you learn something new every day, I guess.


----------



## Bowie

Is the price of the groups ever gonna be lowered? Only two people on the whole forum have over 42,000 TBT Bells, and one of them is an NPC.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> Is the price of the groups ever gonna be lowered? Only two people on the whole forum have over 42,000 TBT Bells, and one of them is an NPC.



Unlike most items, groups are meant to be fundraisers where you collect TBT donations from other members who wish to join your group. So I don't think they're going to lower it.


----------



## AngelBunny

why is there still a column on my sidebar for eggs? and everyone else has it too


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I want to make a shop in the museum, but are you allowed to accept money for your work? Or is it strictly IGB/TBT?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pawpatrolbab said:


> I want to make a shop in the museum, but are you allowed to accept money for your work? Or is it strictly IGB/TBT?



I think it's okay? This is what the rules say:



Jeremy said:


> 3b. *Prohibited Transactions*
> Do not sell, buy, trade, or give away the following:
> Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Duplicated, hacked, or power-saved items in Animal Crossing.
> Any other item in conflict with our rules and guidelines.
> Items representative of real money include, but are not limited to, the following:
> Gift cards.
> For-pay currencies from other websites, such as DeviantArt points, Pok?heroes nuggets, and Flight Rising gems.
> Download codes for games and other digital content, except codes obtained freely with My Nintendo Platinum Points, listed in our exceptions list thread.
> Physical items with real money value.
> The sale of The Bell Tree bells or shop items for real money or items representative of real money is strictly prohibited, whether organized on or off The Bell Tree. The bells or items purchased in such transactions will be removed with no refund, as it will be up to the buyer to arrange a refund with the seller. The Bell Tree and its staff will not be held liable for any refund that is not credited. The seller will face an extended account suspension from the forum and will not have their bells or items restored.


----------



## Flare

Will the Candy Cane ever be Giftable? 

Also, will the Flea and Candy Cane be kept as "Unique" permanently?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

It says my inventory is empty, but the one collectible I currently have was a gift sent to me by someone else. Now it just appears as a question mark and I would like to delete it. Is this possible to do? And how? Thank you for taking the time to answer my question ^^


----------



## Chris

LittleMissPanda said:


> It says my inventory is empty, but the one collectible I currently have was a gift sent to me by someone else. Now it just appears as a question mark and I would like to delete it. Is this possible to do? And how? Thank you for taking the time to answer my question ^^



The item you received (Christmas Lights) was a temporary item only for the Christmas season, hence why it's not visible now. 

Go to your Inventory and you have the options to hide the gift or delete it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Tina said:


> The item you received (Christmas Lights) was a temporary item only for the Christmas season, hence why it's not visible now.
> 
> Go to your Inventory and you have the options to hide the gift or delete it.



I went there, but nothing  no options show up to hide items or delete.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

LittleMissPanda said:


> I went there, but nothing  no options show up to hide items or delete.



No ticky boxes?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> No ticky boxes?



Not that I can see, no


----------



## Laudine

LittleMissPanda said:


> Not that I can see, no



Seems like what you needed is just something to refresh your inventory. I've just sent you a cake and the question mark is gone now


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Laudine said:


> Seems like what you needed is just something to refresh your inventory. I've just sent you a cake and the question mark is gone now



You're too kind!  I truly appreciate your help, thank you so much! Now I'm really happy! I had no clue you could even refresh it like that! That goes to show you I barely ever use my TBT points or shop or anything 

But in all seriousness, thank you! That "?" was really getting to me, I'm very OCD about these type of things! It's lovely to see that cake now


----------



## Laudine

LittleMissPanda said:


> You're too kind!  I truly appreciate your help, thank you so much! Now I'm really happy! I had no clue you could even refresh it like that! That goes to show you I barely ever use my TBT points or shop or anything
> 
> But in all seriousness, thank you! That "?" was really getting to me, I'm very OCD about these type of things! It's lovely to see that cake now



Haha it's no problem! I had a bunch of "?"s too after Christmas, and they didn't go away until someone sent me a Valentine's rose. So I figured you just need to buy/receive a collectible to refresh the inventory.

Enjoy the cake!  It's from my secret stash back in '15 I swear it's not moldy


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Laudine said:


> Haha it's no problem! I had a bunch of "?"s too after Christmas, and they didn't go away until someone sent me a Valentine's rose. So I figured you just need to buy/receive a collectible to refresh the inventory.
> 
> Enjoy the cake!  It's from my secret stash back in '15 I swear it's not moldy



Lol!  thanks again! Have a wonderful week! ^.^


----------



## Flare

Has TBT ever been hacked?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Flare said:


> Has TBT ever been hacked?



I bet individual accounts have been broken into.


----------



## Murray

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I bet individual accounts have been broken into.



This only happens if you're giving out your password. No one should ever have any problems if they're just smart with their info.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Murray said:


> This only happens if you're giving out your password. No one should ever have any problems if they're just smart with their info.



I beg to differ but shall not explain in detail why. Just think of that stock photo with a guy hunched over at a laptop wearing a balaclava.


----------



## Jacob

Hi staff, I was wondering if there's ever going to be possibility of Orange and Purple Candy collectibles becoming tradable?


----------



## AngelBunny

Bunny from tiger said:


> why is there still a column on my sidebar for eggs? and everyone else has it too



helllo? anyone?

also wondering how do i change my thread's title


----------



## Brookie

Bunny from tiger said:


> also wondering how do i change my thread's title



1. Edit Post
2. Go Advanced
3. Change Title


----------



## Jake

You can also double click next to your threads title in the board index and edit it from there.

Also the Egg currency still appears in sidebar because we haven't got around to removing it yet


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> You can also double click next to your threads title in the board index and edit it from there.
> 
> Also the Egg currency still appears in sidebar because we haven't got around to removing it yet



I've been wondering what's going on with the site. It hasn't gotten too many updates since the egg hunt. I wonder if they're working on another big project that we don't know about yet.


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I've been wondering what's going on with the site. It hasn't gotten too many updates since the egg hunt. I wonder if they're working on another big project that we don't know about yet.



We're currently working on deleting collectibles and tbt bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> We're currently working on deleting collectibles and tbt bells



*sarcasm detected*

But if you're being serious, can we make new collectibles instead of destroying the old ones? I want to keep my apples at least. Oh, and if you do delete collectibles, leave the pokeballs and weird dolls alone.


----------



## Jake

Oops I just realised this isn't staff board


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jake said:


> Also the Egg currency still appears in sidebar because we haven't got around to removing it yet



Lol xDDD


----------



## Xandra

What does the ignore list do? I've never actually gotten to the point of adding someone to that list, but I just have some questions about it.

- Does it hide all of their threads, posts, or activity?
- Can you ignore mods?
- Does the other person know you're ignoring them?
- Can you send/receive messages with them?
- This is the right place to ask this, right?


----------



## Oblivia

Jacob said:


> Hi staff, I was wondering if there's ever going to be possibility of Orange and Purple Candy collectibles becoming tradable?



Definitely possible, yes!



Jake said:


> You can also double click next to your threads title in the board index and edit it from there.
> 
> Also the Egg currency still appears in sidebar because we haven't got around to removing it yet



I've removed it just now. 



Xandra said:


> What does the ignore list do? I've never actually gotten to the point of adding someone to that list, but I just have some questions about it.
> 
> - Does it hide all of their threads, posts, or activity?
> - Can you ignore mods?
> - Does the other person know you're ignoring them?
> - Can you send/receive messages with them?
> - This is the right place to ask this, right?



I've never actually used the feature, but I'll answer to the best of my ability!

You'll still see their created threads, but all posts will be inside what's essentially a spoiler and you'd have to click to see what they've said.

You can't ignore staff members.

The other person is not notified if they've been placed on someone's ignore list.

You can send messages to someone on your ignore list and they'll be able to see it, but you won't get any messages they may send in return.  This is still the case even if you remove them from your list later.

Yes, this is the correct place to ask.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> I've removed it just now.



What about the Cherry Blossom tree? It's still a pink tree rather than a green tree.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> What about the Cherry Blossom tree? It's still a pink tree rather than a green tree.



I can't speak for everyone, but I love the pink tree and am in no rush to get rid of it.


----------



## Brookie

The eggs are gone!!!! Everybody panic D: 
Joking

Can I edit a poll?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

brookesierra7 said:


> The eggs are gone!!!! Everybody panic D:
> Joking
> 
> Can I edit a poll?



No you can't. Even if you created it. And this applies to all forums I went to, not just this site.


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I love the pink tree and am in no rush to get rid of it.



sometimes when i glance out of the corner of my eye at the tree, my brain thinks that dark streak on the side of the trunk is a stag beetle....


----------



## Xandra

Will the tree ever grow fruit is the real question...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Xandra said:


> Will the tree ever grow fruit is the real question...



I don't think so. I did talk to Laudine to make an apple-themed banner to add apples on the tree while changing the name to "The Apple Tree Forums" as a joke banner. I would love to see the mockup banner.


----------



## gravitycrossing

Im pretty new to the forums, and I see everyone has super cool signatures  can anyone explain what you use to create the GIF signatures with your town name, FC etc?


----------



## Nightmares

gravitycrossing said:


> Im pretty new to the forums, and I see everyone has super cool signatures  can anyone explain what you use to create the GIF signatures with your town name, FC etc?



Most people use PhotoShop (and maybe Gimp) 
Alternatively, you can order one from the shops here if you don't have those programs ;;


----------



## Xandra

I haven't been here for the summer but i think that replacing the tree with a palm tree (for summer only) and a tree with no leaves  for Halloween would sound good, have you guys ever done anything new with the tree? Other than change it from green to pink, and doing that horrible thing with Zipper's face during Easter.


----------



## King Dorado

gravitycrossing said:


> Im pretty new to the forums, and I see everyone has super cool signatures  can anyone explain what you use to create the GIF signatures with your town name, FC etc?



there are people with signature shops for making those, i believe you will find several in the Museum boards (Museum shops)...


----------



## gravitycrossing

thank you!


----------



## Brookie

How come I don't have any seashells? I never spent anything when I registered way back when (other than IGB), and I don't see any seashells in my account. :c


----------



## Flare

I have 1 Seashell, since I can't spend it on anything, will it stay there forever?


----------



## Jake

brookesierra7 said:


> How come I don't have any seashells? I never spent anything when I registered way back when (other than IGB), and I don't see any seashells in my account. :c


Seashells were only give to members who joined after Welcome Bells were disabled. You joined when Welcome Bells still existed, so you didn't receive any.



Flare said:


> I have 1 Seashell, since I can't spend it on anything, will it stay there forever?


Likely. Though there's always a possibility that we may add new things to the shop in the future.


----------



## Brookie

How else do we get seashells?


----------



## Jake

brookesierra7 said:


> How else do we get seashells?



There is no other way.


----------



## Chris

brookesierra7 said:


> How else do we get seashells?



Seashells are a special currency to help new members get a head start on buying little perks from the shop (e.g. user title colour change, avatar extension, bigger inbox, etc). This was what the 800 welcome bells were initially for but due to that system being abused by people greedy for extra bells we made the decision to replace them with the newer seashell currency. We carefully priced the items so that users could buy a similar quantity of items with the 10 seashells as they could have with the 800 bells. There is no way to get more.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Hello!

I was just wondering if there is a way to move the collectibles in the sidebar to be displayed a certain way?

Also, when might there be new collectibles in the shop? I wanna buy some but the ones being resold are so expensive, and theres not even flowers anymore or chocolate cakes or stuff like that.


----------



## Bowie

The seashell currency is such a genius concept, though. Like, I remember when I used to sell fruit to make Bells in-game, and when I ran out of fruit to sell I started selling seashells, which didn't give you nearly as much in return, but it was like the second best thing.

I don't know how much thought you guys actually put into it, but I can appreciate that little detail.



Issi said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if there is a way to move the collectibles in the sidebar to be displayed a certain way?
> 
> 
> Also, when might there be new collectibles in the shop? I wanna buy some but the ones being resold are so expensive, and theres not even flowers anymore or chocolate cakes or stuff like that.



Not yet. The staff have always said they're planning it, though, which I'm looking forward to ('cause I miss being able to display all of my birthstones).

They add new ones from time to time, and rarely they restock it. Just gotta be patient. It's always worth the wait!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bowie said:


> The seashell currency is such a genius concept, though. Like, I remember when I used to sell fruit to make Bells in-game, and when I ran out of fruit to sell I started selling seashells, which didn't give you nearly as much in return, but it was like the second best thing.
> 
> I don't know how much thought you guys actually put into it, but I can appreciate that little detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. The staff have always said they're planning it, though, which I'm looking forward to ('cause I miss being able to display all of my birthstones).
> 
> They add new ones from time to time, and rarely they restock it. Just gotta be patient. It's always worth the wait!


Thanks for your answer Bowie :3

I hope the staff add that option soon, itd be great!


----------



## Wooly Business

This is probably staring me right in the face, but how do you use the user title color change once you buy one ? i bought one but i'm not sure where to go to actually change the color x3

edit: whoops i think i  posted this in the wrong thread u.u;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Will I get an infraction for making what might be too many donut threads?

Im sorry I didnt intend to break any rules that might exist on making too many threads about similar things?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Issi said:


> Will I get an infraction for making what might be too many donut threads?
> 
> Im sorry I didnt intend to break any rules that might exist on making too many threads about similar things?



You don't get in trouble for making duplicate threads. The staff locks them just to direct you to the current thread.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Issi said:


> Will I get an infraction for making what might be too many donut threads?
> 
> Im sorry I didnt intend to break any rules that might exist on making too many threads about similar things?



I've only seen one doughnut thread of yours. If they are all different enough, it shouldn't be a problem and will annoy some people at most. Making threads on soggy foods in particular seems more risky.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wooly Business said:


> This is probably staring me right in the face, but how do you use the user title color change once you buy one ? i bought one but i'm not sure where to go to actually change the color x3
> 
> edit: whoops i think i  posted this in the wrong thread u.u;


Go to your Inventory Page via the Shop, scroll until you find User Title Color Change. Click Configure, find the hex code color for the color you want, wait a few seconds to let the preview update so you can see the color beforehand and then click save if you're happy with it. 



Issi said:


> Will I get an infraction for making what might be too many donut threads?
> 
> Im sorry I didnt intend to break any rules that might exist on making too many threads about similar things?


I donut possess future sight, but as long as they meet post quality rules they should be fine.


----------



## Brookie

Wait, Jake said username changes cost 10 sea shells, and that's how much you get when you register for the first time. but for the welcome bells you got 800, and that wasn't enough for username change? :c


----------



## Trent the Paladin

brookesierra7 said:


> Wait, Jake said username changes cost 10 sea shells, and that's how much you get when you register for the first time. but for the welcome bells you got 800, and that wasn't enough for username change? :c



That was one of the issues we took into consideration when the Seashells were created, as many people were making alts to abuse welcome bells for username changes or collectibles. With the Seashells we gave users a chance to get some account upgrades without necessarily having to spend all their newly earned TBT right away.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Tom said:


> I donut possess future sight, but as long as they meet post quality rules they should be fine.



Thanks Tom! ^.^ I donut know how to repay you XD


----------



## Brookie

Tom said:


> That was one of the issues we took into consideration when the Seashells were created, as many people were making alts to abuse welcome bells for username changes or collectibles. With the Seashells we gave users a chance to get some account upgrades without necessarily having to spend all their newly earned TBT right away.



No, I was saying that if you took the seashells away from older members but they only got 800 bells. That's equivalent of members getting only 6.5 seashells.


----------



## Chris

brookesierra7 said:


> Wait, Jake said username changes cost 10 sea shells, and that's how much you get when you register for the first time. but for the welcome bells you got 800, and that wasn't enough for username change? :c



Before introducing seashells we received many messages about people making mistakes in their username or simply picking one at random when they first registered and after a few days realising they made a mistake. Making a username change affordable right from the very beginning was to cut down on people breaking the rules by making alternate accounts to get a different username without going through the hassle of saving up. When people first register they tend to see their account as more disposable than someone who has been around for a while so this was a common problem we used to have to deal with.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Is there anyway to give Brooke the difference in the shell bell things with a username change? Like idk...If she buys it refund her a little bells to make up the difference in the welcome bells and what shells would be?

Sorry idk if I should ask this


----------



## Brookie

It's okay I'll get over it lol. ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Nah you need to not have the lowercase username XD and the 7 on the end is sorta confusing


----------



## Brookie

Lmao, why? When did this become a thing? 

Tbh, this is just the username I default-ly use for EVERYthing. XD it's even my old email "brookesierra7@secretdomain.com".

I agree, it is kind of random I guess.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I just thought you mightve wanted to change it.


----------



## Brookie

No, I wasn't getting mad at you Issi - I meant about everyone else. 

I appreciate you trying to help <3

Let's talk about this in PM D: I don't wanna spam this thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hey guys, please keep it to site related questions here and move it to VMs/PMs thank you.


----------



## Brookie

Where is the thread about asking on opinions of username changes and stuff? I forgot .-.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about chat giveaways (where you have to be a specific poster to win). Is it okay to host any giveaway on the Blog Tree. I want to host a TBT giveaway that involves commenting on a blog entry, but I don't know if that's allowed or not. I know they are forbidden on the TBT Marketplace at least.


----------



## Oblivia

Brookie said:


> Where is the thread about asking on opinions of username changes and stuff? I forgot .-.



We don't have an official thread for that to my knowledge.  Most of the threads I've seen about this have been in Brewster's (and I'm not sure they'd fit anywhere else), though I always thought they were a bit unnecessary unless they're made into a contest of some kind, in which case they'd belong in the TBT Marketplace or The Basement, depending on the rules.

Though I assume this is all irrelevant at this point since you've already changed your username!



Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question about chat giveaways (where you have to be a specific poster to win). Is it okay to host any giveaway on the Blog Tree. I want to host a TBT giveaway that involves commenting on a blog entry, but I don't know if that's allowed or not. I know they are forbidden on the TBT Marketplace at least.



I don't see any problem with that at all.


----------



## Flare

Nvm, I found the answer.


----------



## Jake

Flare said:


> Is there a limit to how many images can be in signatures?  Or do we need to get wait until the add-on is back on stock to add more in?



There is a limit of 4 images per signature. Since we have a 250 pixel signature limit, we have indefinitely discontinued the add-on since 4 images is more than enough to fill a 250 pixel space. You could argue that you want more images to put in a spoiler, but no one wants to view a drop down spoiler that's miles long full of images, either!


----------



## Flare

Jake said:


> There is a limit of 4 images per signature. Since we have a 250 pixel signature limit, we have indefinitely discontinued the add-on since 4 images is more than enough to fill a 250 pixel space. You could argue that you want more images to put in a spoiler, but no one wants to view a drop down spoiler that's miles long full of images, either!


Hmm, I found out there could be only 4 images as soon as you answered my question. 
But it's nice to know why the add-on is discontinued! Thanks for answering.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> There is a limit of 4 images per signature. Since we have a 250 pixel signature limit, we have indefinitely discontinued the add-on since 4 images is more than enough to fill a 250 pixel space. You could argue that you want more images to put in a spoiler, but no one wants to view a drop down spoiler that's miles long full of images, either!



I'm guessing the reason behind the 250 pixel limit is the same reason the staff won't let regular users have the avatar height extension, right?


----------



## Brookie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm guessing the reason behind the 250 pixel limit is the same reason the staff won't let regular users have the avatar height extension, right?



I think the height extension is just for perks, and
I'm pretty sure it's to make sure everyone sig isn't taking up like half the post area in threads, but am not a mod so i'll let them answer


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Brookie said:


> I think the height extension is just for perks, and
> I'm pretty sure it's to make sure everyone sig isn't taking up like half the post area in threads, but am not a mod so i'll let them answer



I think I read somewhere that the reason why it was made staff-only was because it would stretch the pages. It has to do with bandwidth costs, not giving the staff special privileges because they worked so hard.


----------



## Brookie

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think I read somewhere that the reason why it was made staff-only was because it would stretch the pages. It has to do with bandwidth costs, not giving the staff special privileges because they worked so hard.



I guess that could be true, but then why would they allow it back then with bells? I'll end the debate here, since I don't want to clog up the thread, and because I'm not a mod so idk lol.

My question: what accounts as "rude/flaming" behavior? Idk when I should report or if I'm just overreacting


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Brookie said:


> My question: what accounts as "rude/flaming" behavior? Idk when I should report or if I'm just overreacting


If you believe someone's being unnecessarily rude, feel free to report it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I would like to send a friend a collectible as a gift. How do I do this?

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question!


----------



## Murray

LittleMissPanda said:


> I would like to send a friend a collectible as a gift. How do I do this?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question!



There's a nice guide right here


----------



## Flare

Is there a list of how early or how late a collectible can be?


----------



## Chris

Flare said:


> Is there a list of how early or how late a collectible can be?



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Flare

Tina said:


> What do you mean by this?


Like for example the Spring Shamrock can only have the range of 3/17-3/18 2016 right? 
I want to know the ranges of dates for other collectibles too. 
Sorry if this is confusing. D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Flare said:


> Like for example the Spring Shamrock can only have the range of 3/17-3/18 2016 right?
> I want to know the ranges of dates for other collectibles too.
> Sorry if this is confusing. D:



Unfortunately, there is none. But you can compose one for yourself if you know collectibles very well.


----------



## Flare

Why is TBT repeatedly logging me out? It's getting extremely frustrating and obnoxious.


----------



## Chris

Flare said:


> Why is TBT repeatedly logging me out? It's getting extremely frustrating and obnoxious.



We appear to be having some problems tonight. I apologise on behalf of the team.


----------



## Flare

Tina said:


> We appear to be having some problems tonight. I apologise on behalf of the team.


Aw it's okay! 

I'm trying to update this thing and when I try and preview it, it says that I'm not logged on. D:
Hope this gets fixed.


----------



## Brookie

Why do I always have problems with the search function? Every time I try to do it for threads, it only works 25% of the time. For example: i'll type in _quick mini shop_ as key words and everything but my shop named "Brookie's quick mini shop" doesn't show up? Or sometimes I'll type in my friend's username to find a thread she was talking about and it will say "this search isn't working" but she has like 2,000 posts?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Brookie said:


> Why do I always have problems with the search function? Every time I try to do it for threads, it only works 25% of the time. For example: i'll type in _quick mini shop_ as key words and everything but my shop named "Brookie's quick mini shop" doesn't show up? Or sometimes I'll type in my friend's username to find a thread she was talking about and it will say "this search isn't working" but she has like 2,000 posts?



I've never wrapped my head around this site's search function. The advanced search can be of some use, but it's easiest to just search on Google and add "site:belltreeforums.com" to your query, without quotes.


----------



## TwinACNL

How do I post? I'm  new


----------



## TwinACNL

What is TBT?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TwinACNL said:


> How do I post? I'm  new



To create a new thread, go to a board and click the "create new thread" button (or whatever it says). It's on the right half of the page.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TwinACNL said:


> What is TBT?



This may be "Ask The Staff", but this is also a site-related question, so brace yourself for a short answer from myself!

TBT stands for "The Bell Tree". When people refer to TBT, they usually do so in a currency context, referring to the Bells that you earn on the website for posting. You can see how many you have in the sidebar. These Bells can also be traded with other members. Maybe there's a thread on here that explains it in more detail.


----------



## Torterraxe

how does one create a poll?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Torterraxe said:


> how does one create a poll?



When you're posting a new topic, scroll all the way down to Additional Options. Click Post a Poll, the number of options and the other information it asks for.


----------



## Xandra

Do tags do anything?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Xandra said:


> Do tags do anything?



they probably do the same thing that they do on Twitter and Facebook. Adding a tag to a thread puts it into a "group". You can see the threads with the same tags when you click on a tag at the bottom of the thread. 

A lot of people on here use it to say stupid things that really have nothing to do with the thread, though.

As for putting a hashtag before a word #likethis, that really doesn't do anything special.


----------



## Jacob

I have a question geared towards the Event Staff and graphics team, is there any chance you could create some more preset Animal Crossing Profile Avatars?

I'm looking to get one of Jacob to match my username, if that's possible
(https://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/d/da/Jacob_NL.png/revision/latest?cb=20161228214704)


----------



## Jake

Jacob said:


> I have a question geared towards the Event Staff and graphics team, is there any chance you could create some more preset Animal Crossing Profile Avatars?
> 
> I'm looking to get one of Jacob to match my username, if that's possible
> (https://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/d/da/Jacob_NL.png/revision/latest?cb=20161228214704)



We may or may not make more avatars at a future date, but we only make ones that have an HD render available.


----------



## Jacob

Jake said:


> We may or may not make more avatars at a future date, but we only make ones that have an HD render available.



Oh, ok that makes sense.

I hope Nintendo releases higher quality renders soon in that case. This is the highest one I can find, but I don't think it qualifies as HD.
How disappointing.

Anyway thanks for the reply, this could be a cool way to allow new members to be a little more unique I think. I'm seeing a lot of different members with the same avatars recently


----------



## Trundle

Hey could the mod who gave me an infraction PM me. I wanna discuss the infraction so I can learn better for the future and I also have some questions.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2013 said:


> Hey could the mod who gave me an infraction PM me. I wanna discuss the infraction so I can learn better for the future and I also have some questions.



Make a thread in Contact the Staff if you have questions about warnings, etc.


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> Make a thread in Contact the Staff if you have questions about warnings, etc.



Oh okay, thanks for the prompt response Jer, you're always on the ball (if you know what I'm saying).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why was the weird doll collectible discontinued? And is the Pokeball discontinued too?


----------



## gudetamae

Hi! I'm planning to change my username. After I buy a username change from the shop, should I post a thread at the "Contact the Staff" subforum?


----------



## Jake

prohalaman said:


> Hi! I'm planning to change my username. After I buy a username change from the shop, should I post a thread at the "Contact the Staff" subforum?



Yes, that's what the description for the item says to do


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Murray said:


> There's a nice guide right here



This helped me out a lot, thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> Yes, that's what the description for the item says to do



Hm so you changed this. Interesting but makes sense I guess *cough*.

Good to know though, I don't plan to change mine now but yea.


----------



## shrekluvsme

Is there a sunrise theme for the forum, too?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

shrekluvsme said:


> Is there a sunrise theme for the forum, too?



The sun rises about 4 or 5 am from what I can remember.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> The sun rises about 4 or 5 am from what I can remember.



Actually...

Winter - 3:00 AM. At 4:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise. By 6:00 AM, the background should be completely daytime. If you're on Pacific Standard time and not logged in during the winter, the sunrise begins as early as 12:00 AM.
Fall - 4:00 AM. At 5:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.
Spring/Summer - 5:00 AM. At 6:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually...
> 
> Winter - 3:00 AM. At 4:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise. By 6:00 AM, the background should be completely daytime. If you're on Pacific Standard time and not logged in during the winter, the sunrise begins as early as 12:00 AM.
> Fall - 4:00 AM. At 5:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.
> Spring/Summer - 5:00 AM. At 6:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.



Why do you know this?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why do you know this?



I browse this site even when not logged in. I also browsed this site before through all 24 hours on the clock (real time). The site's default time is GMT-5. On Standard Time, it agrees with the Eastern US. On Daylight Time, people on Central Time  not logged in will see the site's time agreeing with their time.

As a person living in Texas, I saw the sunrise began as early as 2:00 AM in the winter (when I was logged out).


----------



## shrekluvsme

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually...
> 
> Winter - 3:00 AM. At 4:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise. By 6:00 AM, the background should be completely daytime. If you're on Pacific Standard time and not logged in during the winter, the sunrise begins as early as 12:00 AM.
> Fall - 4:00 AM. At 5:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.
> Spring/Summer - 5:00 AM. At 6:00 AM, the background becomes mid-sunrise.



Thank you ^^!!

I also live in Texas (saw you mention in other post) so your response is super helpful lol!


----------



## Flare

Is there a limit to how many threads can be made before it's considered "spamming" or is there not? 

Also, my birthday is coming up, to receive the Birthday Bells, does my Birthday have to be displayed or can it be hidden?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Flare said:


> Is there a limit to how many threads can be made before it's considered "spamming" or is there not?



No official limit, but I wouldn't recommend filling up the first page.  



Flare said:


> Also, my birthday is coming up, to receive the Birthday Bells, does my Birthday have to be displayed or can it be hidden?



Make your date of birth private in profile settings somewhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Obviously, if someone with a colourful username posts here, they override my first response.


----------



## Flare

Has the site ever reached "0 users online"?

Nvm that's impossible to achieve. 

Uhh...let me think.

Why would some regular emoji's like the ones on my Pumpkin Cupcake turn messed up?  
Like this: ��


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Flare said:


> Has the site ever reached "0 users online"?
> 
> Nvm that's impossible to achieve.
> 
> Uhh...let me think.
> 
> Why would some regular emoji's like the ones on my Pumpkin Cupcake turn messed up?
> Like this: ��



Yeah it'd be cool if we could use regular emojis but if that's just the way the site works then so be it.

At least some still work (Like keyboard shortcuts) and most work in the user title/collectible message.


----------



## Jake

Flare said:


> Has the site ever reached "0 users online"?
> 
> Nvm that's impossible to achieve.



I'm 100% positive that back in the TBT dead days of 2011 and 2012, there were times we had 0 registered members online, but I doubt there was a time where there were completely no registered members or guests online, except possibly when TBT was first created.


----------



## Flare

Jake said:


> I'm 100% positive that back in the TBT dead days of 2011 and 2012, there were times we had 0 registered members online, but I doubt there was a time where there were completely no registered members or guests online, except possibly when TBT was first created.


That seems pretty interesting! 
I'd really want to see a time where there were absolutely no members or guests, but it seems kinda impossible.
Either way it is possible that that it was 0 members and 0 guests online during the beginning.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> I'm 100% positive that back in the TBT dead days of 2011 and 2012, there were times we had 0 registered members online, but I doubt there was a time where there were completely no registered members or guests online, except possibly when TBT was first created.



What's even weirder is that I spent my time on LBP Central during those days, and LBPC was even more lively than that. But now it's far less active than TBT was since ACNL came out.


----------



## Sky The Cutie

I noticed that people have things that you can click and open, like flare, how do I do that? How do I do it in post too?


----------



## King Dorado

Sky The Cutie said:


> I noticed that people have things that you can click and open, like flare, how do I do that? How do I do it in post too?



that's the spoiler feature in bb code.   



Spoiler: spoiler



messages to click and open



- - - Post Merge - - -

if you hit the Reply with Quote button on my post, you will see the code format that i used....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: you can put any title you want on the spoiier



messages to click and open


----------



## Flare

Sky The Cutie said:


> I noticed that people have things that you can click and open, like flare, how do I do that? How do I do it in post too?





		PHP:
	

[spoiler=]Insert Text Here[/spoiler]




Spoiler



Insert Text Here



Follow this! That's how you can make a spoiler. 

You can edit the title of the spoiler too by adding some text like this.



		PHP:
	

[spoiler=Clicky]Hi[/spoiler]




Spoiler: Clicky



Hi



And finally if you want to have it blank like mine do this!


		PHP:
	

[spoiler= ]Hi[/spoiler]




Spoiler:  



Hi



Simply place a space after the "=" when making the "[spoiler=" place.


----------



## Corrie

Hello! What's the default avatar size on here without any upgrades?


----------



## Flare

Corrie said:


> Hello! What's the default avatar size on here without any upgrades?


Hi!
The default size of an Avatar here is 100xHeight, 100xWidth.


----------



## Rabirin

Do the Mint and Lobo collectibles that were purchased before they were updated change to the current version, or do I have to buy another one?


----------



## Flare

Senshi said:


> Do the Mint and Lobo collectibles that were purchased before they were updated change to the current version, or do I have to buy another one?


They update on their own. 
If they seem different, try reloading a few times.


----------



## Corrie

Flare said:


> Hi!
> The default size of an Avatar here is 100xHeight, 100xWidth.



Awesome. The average size I make avatars at! Thanks!


----------



## Chicha

I've got a question: what made you decide to make Mint and Lobo the first villager collectibles? I think it's an interesting choice.


----------



## Xerolin

why does the staff hate us ??


----------



## Jake

Chicha said:


> I've got a question: what made you decide to make Mint and Lobo the first villager collectibles? I think it's an interesting choice.


I could be am probably wrong, but I think Lobo is Jer's favourite villager, not sure about Mint, but I'm sure there's a reason somewhere!



Xerolin said:


> why does the staff hate us ??


We hate ourselves more, dw


----------



## Chicha

Jake said:


> I could be am probably wrong, but I think Lobo is Jer's favourite villager, not sure about Mint, but I'm sure there's a reason somewhere!



Ah okay, cool! Thanks for answering!


----------



## Pyoopi

I figure the answer will be no or doesn't exist but I'm going to ask.

I don't want to be a whiny baby but there is a user with an avatar makes me scream internally. I wouldn't call it a phobia but it kind of makes me feel squeamish and anxious. I know that sounds dumb. I feel dumb saying it.

Now I'm sort of avoiding them which is really unfortunate because they are a pretty friendly person.

Is there anyway that it can be hidden (like implement that for other members to hide/show avatars) or just have avatars disabled for my account? I don't want to be that person and go, "Hey can you censor your avatar because it makes *ME* uncomfortable." I don't have that right and frankly that's selfish. I just die a little inside every time I see it.

Someone play me the smallest violin.


----------



## Murray

Pyoopi said:


> I figure the answer will be no or doesn't exist but I'm going to ask.
> 
> I don't want to be a whiny baby but there is a user with an avatar makes me scream internally. I wouldn't call it a phobia but it kind of makes me feel squeamish and anxious. I know that sounds dumb. I feel dumb saying it.
> 
> Now I'm sort of avoiding them which is really unfortunate because they are a pretty friendly person.
> 
> Is there anyway that it can be hidden (like implement that for other members to hide/show avatars) or just have avatars disabled for my account? I don't want to be that person and go, "Hey can you censor your avatar because it makes *ME* uncomfortable." I don't have that right and frankly that's selfish. I just die a little inside every time I see it.
> 
> Someone play me the smallest violin.



If you go to general settings, you can choose to not see any avatars on the forum. Otherwise you can ignore that person by going to their profile and adding them to your ignore list.





If you have something like adblock though, you can choose to block an ad on this page, select the person's avatar, and you shouldn't see it anymore when using that browser. Not familiar with how you'd be able to do this on mobile though.


----------



## Pyoopi

Murray said:


> If you go to general settings, you can choose to not see any avatars on the forum. Otherwise you can ignore that person by going to their profile and adding them to your ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have something like adblock though, you can choose to block an ad on this page, select the person's avatar, and you shouldn't see it anymore when using that browser. Not familiar with how you'd be able to do this on mobile though.



Oh thank you so much for letting me know. I'd feel really bad to block them. Thanks for showing me this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why can't you say "for" in your user title? I tried chaning my user title to "Hungry for TBT", then "Looking for TBT", but the word "for" is being censored. What happened?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why can't you say "for" in your user title? I tried chaning my user title to "Hungry for TBT", then "Looking for TBT", but the word "for" is being censored. What happened?



Seems to be an issue with the censor system. Until this gets proper attention, just bypass it with something like "Hungry fｏr TBT" (the O is a special character - shouldn't be noticeable at first glance) or remove the _for_ altogether with something such as "Wanting TBT".


----------



## kiwikenobi

What does it mean in my transaction log when it says "post" crossed out and then that I spent bells? Did I do something wrong and I'm being penalized? Because I don't remember spending any bells, and if I did something wrong, I'd like to know what it is so that I can not do it anymore.


----------



## King Dorado

kiwikenobi said:


> What does it mean in my transaction log when it says "post" crossed out and then that I spent bells? Did I do something wrong and I'm being penalized? Because I don't remember spending any bells, and if I did something wrong, I'd like to know what it is so that I can not do it anymore.



you probably edited a post.  when you edit a post, or make a second post that merges to the forst, the log hsows the originl tbt earned, then the tbt for the revised post's total length then it deducts the tbt for the original unedited post,..


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, I see, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## gudetamae

Can I choose any username after I buy the ticket for changing it? Or is it possible that the username that I want will be already taken.


----------



## Peter

prohalaman said:


> Can I choose any username after I buy the ticket for changing it? Or is it possible that the username that I want will be already taken.



You can check the member list by clicking *here* and searching for the user name you'd like to change to to see if it's already taken. If it's available, buy the item from the shop and make a thread in the Contact the Staff board and an admin will take care of the name change for you.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Is interest disabled in the bank? Mine's set to disabled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Remnantique said:


> Is interest disabled in the bank? Mine's set to disabled.



Unfortulately yes, the interest system has been down for 33 months, and it's highly unlikely that it will return.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

How long is ARMS boy and ARMS grill going to stay beside the tree for? It doesn't seem like a game worth getting up in *arms* about.


----------



## Rabirin

sorry if this is in the wrong place, but is it possible to get a tasty cake collectible from 2014?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Senshi said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong place, but is it possible to get a tasty cake collectible from 2014?



No it's not. They were released in 2015.


----------



## Peter

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> How long is ARMS boy and *ARMS grill* going to stay beside the tree for? It doesn't seem like a game worth getting up in arms about.






I thought the admins told me we weren't using my grill idea


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Peter said:


> I thought the admins told me we weren't using my grill idea



Wow, now I know who I'll be playing as all the time!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Peter said:


> Spoiler: Grill



Well, um... okay.


----------



## Flare

Peter said:


> I thought the admins told me we weren't using my grill idea


Totally will be my main in ARMS, Grill is gonna be grilling it!


----------



## Ray-ACP

How do you transfer TBT to someone OTHER than under their avatar in a post? Cos i can't locate any of my friends posts


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Remnantique said:


> How do you transfer TBT to someone OTHER than under their avatar in a post? Cos i can't locate any of my friends posts



If you can locate your friends, go to their profile, _XYZ's Activity_ -> _XYZ_, go to a post of theirs and you know what to do from there. There might be a better way but not one that I'm aware of.


----------



## King Dorado

Remnantique said:


> How do you transfer TBT to someone OTHER than under their avatar in a post? Cos i can't locate any of my friends posts



you can also go to the forum tabs near top of screen, click on 'currency' tab, click on 'bells,' then you will see box you can fill in for transfer, click on the "change" button by the "to account" box and type in the recipient name (it will autofill from the list of forum members).  just be sure you are transferring to the right person with name spelled correctly!


----------



## Ray-ACP

Thanks, i kind of feel there should be a way to do it on their profile. Finding posts is too hard cos in the other persons activity all they had was pages full of visiters post lol guess you didn't really prepare for that kind of outcome lol but thanks i'll use the currency tab


----------



## King Dorado

Remnantique said:


> Thanks, i kind of feel there should be a way to do it on their profile. Finding posts is too hard cos in the other persons activity all they had was pages full of visiters post lol guess you didn't really prepare for that kind of outcome lol but thanks i'll use the currency tab



ffr, if youre on somebody's profile page, look to the left under their username/avatar and there is a link to find their latest posts....


----------



## Justin

You don't have to go to their posts -- just click their Bells amount under About Me.


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> You don't have to go to their posts -- just click their Bells amount under About Me.



I never even noticed that was there, i guess i never scrolled down under About Me....

- - - Post Merge - - -

(i stopped paying attention when i saw the word "statistics...")


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why no staff applications were opened this year? I like the new management, but I wonder why applications didn't get opened this year.


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder why no staff applications were opened this year? I like the new management, but I wonder why applications didn't get opened this year.



It's not an annual event, it's something that gets opened up when needed. If no new staff are needed because the current team operates just fine, we're not going to open them up just for the lols. Plus the year is only half over, there's still another 6 months for the possibility of staff applications opening up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> It's not an annual event, it's something that gets opened up when needed. If no new staff are needed because the current team operates just fine, we're not going to open them up just for the lols. Plus the year is only half over, there's still another 6 months for the possibility of staff applications opening up.



Ah, I see. I thought it had to do with the political dramas and other incidents in Brewster's Caf? and the Basement last 12 months, as well as how TBT is slowly transitioning into a ghost town due to how old ACNL has gotten.


----------



## Pinkbell

Regrading card trading, would it be alright to post a google doc? :s I just don't feel like re listing them if I have too I will though!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pinkbell said:


> Regrading card trading, would it be alright to post a google doc? :s I just don't feel like re listing them if I have too I will though!



As long as it's public, no one can edit it, and it doesn't have anything inappropriate in it for whatever reason you're good!


----------



## Xerolin

why is staff full of bullies


----------



## Pinkbell

Tom said:


> As long as it's public, no one can edit it, and it doesn't have anything inappropriate in it for whatever reason you're good!



Okay yeah nothing naughty on it LOL! Unless you count my bright colors! Thanks!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Does [QUOTE] support the dateline attribute or any sort of equivalent on here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Does [QUOTE] support the dateline attribute or any sort of equivalent on here?



I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.



On some forums such as MyBB, you can add _dateline=12345etc._ to include the Unix timestamp of when the quoted message was written, which will be displayed faintly inside or near the quote bubble. Not sure if this version of vBulletin supports such a thing, but I'm guessing not.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Does [QUOTE] support the dateline attribute or any sort of equivalent on here?



No.


----------



## Drokmar

Just to ask, why _can't_ we use tbt to trade for real item (i.e. Welcome amiibo cards)? I know that you say they can't be exchanged for anything with actual value (or something to that effect), yet we can exchange them for art. Now I know that the art is exclusively digital, but isn't art considered to have value?

Sorry to ask such a strange question, but I just felt a little confused on this matter.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Drokmar said:


> Just to ask, why _can't_ we use tbt to trade for real item (i.e. Welcome amiibo cards)? I know that you say they can't be exchanged for anything with actual value (or something to that effect), yet we can exchange them for art. Now I know that the art is exclusively digital, but isn't art considered to have value?
> 
> Sorry to ask such a strange question, but I just felt a little confused on this matter.



I have no authority to give you a definitive answer, but I'm guessing it's because that would be close enough to buying TBT for real-life money that it would harm the site spirit.

Also, with anything done outside the forums, it's difficult to tell who's innocent or otherwise if some sort of scam is going on. Joe gives Bill a fiver (or 5 Amiibo cards) for 5000TBT but Bill never delivers - that sort of thing.


----------



## Drokmar

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I have no authority to give you a definitive answer, but I'm guessing it's because that would be close enough to buying TBT for real-life money that it would harm the site spirit.
> 
> Also, with anything done outside the forums, it's difficult to tell who's innocent or otherwise if some sort of scam is going on. Joe gives Bill a fiver (or 5 Amiibo cards) for 5000TBT but Bill never delivers - that sort of thing.




I suppose that makes sense to me, but someone never sending the cards wouldn't be much differen than someone never sending a collectible or item or etc. on this site. I guess the only difference is that it's easier to catch and punish someone who doesn't make good on this site.


----------



## Bowie

Why is the word "for" censored for user titles?


----------



## Xerolin

Bowie said:


> Why is the word "for" censored for user titles?



it is? thats interesting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I got a question about seashells (even if I don't have one). Will tasty cakes eventually be purchasable in Kapp'ns seaside starters (or whatever that store is called) for those who have only one seashell left? Or is that not for collectibles? I think it would be a good starter collectible or something.


----------



## A r i a n e

If I want a thread closed in a section where I can't do it myself, where do I ask? I was thinking "contact the staff" in "general support" but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Laudine

A r i a n e said:


> If I want a thread closed in a section where I can't do it myself, where do I ask? I was thinking "contact the staff" in "general support" but I wanted to make sure.



You can just report the thread and ask us to close it


----------



## A r i a n e

Laudine said:


> You can just report the thread and ask us to close it



oh yeah, that sounds simpler  thank you!


----------



## Silversea

Referring to section 3b in the rules:

-Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
-Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.

Is the sale of artwork or other related commissions, as long as they don't fall into the above two categories, permitted on the forums?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Silversea said:


> Referring to section 3b in the rules:
> 
> -Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> -Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> 
> Is the sale of artwork or other related commissions, as long as they don't fall into the above two categories, permitted on the forums?



Yes, selling art for real money is still permitted. I don't know if there will be a policy change, but they still don't mind real money for art, and to some extent, real money for amiibo cards (which they don't allow talking about it publicly in card trading threads).


----------



## Ray-ACP

So what happens when you buy a shop unlockable? I've never actually bought one, never had enough money xD But just wondering when you purchase say more inbox space, does it unlock straight away or do you have to contact a member of staff so they can activate it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Remnantique said:


> So what happens when you buy a shop unlockable? I've never actually bought one, never had enough money xD But just wondering when you purchase say more inbox space, does it unlock straight away or do you have to contact a member of staff so they can activate it?



When you buy a larger mailbox, it will unlock right away if I recall correctly. Worst case you might just have to click the active box.


----------



## John Wick

Is it possible to delete an account and start again?


----------



## Jake

Jon_Snow said:


> Is it possible to delete an account and start again?



We do not allow accounts to be deleted, or for users to switch accounts.


----------



## John Wick

Well my trading reputation was unfairly ruined, so what would you suggest?


----------



## Jake

Jon_Snow said:


> Well my trading reputation was unfairly ruined, so what would you suggest?



A lot of users here have had either a negative or neutral wifi rating at one point or another, and it hasn't hindered their ability to trade. Unless your wifi rating is exceptionally bad it really isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## John Wick

To me it is, since the person left a false rating, and was at fault themselves

All I ask, is that it be removed.

That's all I ask.


----------



## Jeremy

We've already reviewed the rating and determined that it is not false, so it will have to remain on your feedback.


----------



## Ray-ACP

The shop add ons have been sold out for agggesss, when will they go back to available xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Remnantique said:


> The shop add ons have been sold out for agggesss, when will they go back to available xD



What items are you looking for? Some of them we simply aren't restocking.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Tbh i have no intent on buying any lol more inbox storage would be nice but i dont think i really need it.


----------



## Flare

Is my Signature too big?

Ni matter what I do the Squidward Image is supposed to be "too big"...

Disregard I fixed it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why is there a RIP Satoru Iwata banner every year? I thought it was for 2015 only.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why is there a RIP Satoru Iwata banner every year? I thought it was for 2015 only.



I mean what is wrong with celebrating the life of a great man yearly? I think as Nintendo fans we owe him a lot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why is there a RIP Satoru Iwata banner every year? I thought it was for 2015 only.



Cause _Iwata is the man_ boi, gotta pay respects.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Is my Signature too big?
> 
> Ni matter what I do the Squidward Image is supposed to be "too big"...
> 
> Disregard I fixed it.



The Incomparable Squidward is too good for signature size limits anyways...


----------



## kiwikenobi

I feel like I unjustly got a negative wifi rating. Is there a way for me to appeal it to have it removed?

EDIT: Found the contact the staff forum. I'll work it out there.


----------



## lunarinterlude

How do people format their posts so that they click something and that makes the text in that section show up?


----------



## Bunnilla

lunarinterlude said:


> How do people format their posts so that they click something and that makes the text in that section show up?





Spoiler: title you want of it here or just leave it like spoiler for "Spoiler"



text or whatever in here[ /spoiler] remove the / space c:



Spoiler



<3





Spoiler: Hello



<33


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Hey! I was wondering how to manage attachments properly? Is there a way to delete one completely off the website?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Are you allowed to have more than one thread open at once??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Spoiler: title you want of it here or just leave it like spoiler for "Spoiler"
> 
> 
> 
> text or whatever in here[ /spoiler] remove the / space c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hello
> 
> 
> 
> <33





Spoiler: title you want of it here or just leave it like spoiler for "Spoiler"



Always wondered how to do that, lemme try



Spoiler: Cupcakes



theyre awesome


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Issi said:


> Hey! I was wondering how to manage attachments properly? Is there a way to delete one completely off the website?



Settings -> Attachments

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> Are you allowed to have more than one thread open at once??



Um... I guess? Do you mean threads about the same topic or am I missing something?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Settings -> Attachments



Tried it, and it didn't delete them permenatly


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Issi said:


> Tried it, and it didn't delete them permenatly



Check the boxes next to any you wish to delete, then click "Deleted Selected". It works. Trust me.

Lemme double check with this lemon.

View attachment 203679

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now it's gone, both here and in the list.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Check the boxes next to any you wish to delete, then click "Deleted Selected". It works. Trust me.
> 
> Lemme double check with this lemon.
> 
> View attachment 203679
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And now it's gone, both here and in the list.



Ok, thank you!

I must just have been clicking the wrong thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's a question I am awaiting to ask. Is it against the rules in general to discuss past drama from this forum in today's time? Or is it not against the rules, but still not recommended?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Settings -> Attachments
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I guess? Do you mean threads about the same topic or am I missing something?


Not really, just more than one thread open at once. When I was here some years ago, I had multiple threads open and the mods told me I can't have more than one thread open.... but now I see people with multiple threads open and it seems fine, but I don't wanna take a risk  

But maybe you couldn't back then because there were more people active and posting threads, so yeah.


----------



## lunarinterlude

What does it mean when you can't post on someone's profile (i.e. leave them a visitor message)?


----------



## Alienfish

lunarinterlude said:


> What does it mean when you can't post on someone's profile (i.e. leave them a visitor message)?



They have it set to private (so only friends can comment or no one at all). If you mean when just the tab appear and nothing else?


----------



## Silversea

Where did these new crazy flower chat icons come from?


----------



## Adonis-Sun

How do I make a spoiler box, but have it say custom text instead of "spoiler" at the top? Like before you even click on it.


----------



## Bunnilla

Adonis-Sun said:


> How do I make a spoiler box, but have it say custom text instead of "spoiler" at the top? Like before you even click on it.





Spoiler



but now put


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Bunnilla said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but now put





Spoiler






Spoiler: text here



Thank you!!


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here's a question I am awaiting to ask. Is it against the rules in general to discuss past drama from this forum in today's time? Or is it not against the rules, but still not recommended?


It's subjective and isn't outright against the rules, but a simple answer is no. There really isn't any need to bring up any past drama.



lunarinterlude said:


> What does it mean when you can't post on someone's profile (i.e. leave them a visitor message)?


It means the user has configured their settings so only select users can post VM's, or they've been banned.



Silversea said:


> Where did these new crazy flower chat icons come from?


eBay.


----------



## forestyne

why is the word 'for' censored? was editing my user title and it censored it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can type the word 'for' in a regular post but not in my user title?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

forestyne said:


> why is the word 'for' censored? was editing my user title and it censored it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i can type the word 'for' in a regular post but not in my user title?



Been asked in this thread recently. No official response.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Alolan_Apples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you say "for" in your user title? I tried chaning my user title to "Hungry for TBT", then "Looking for TBT", but the word "for" is being censored. What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be an issue with the censor system. Until this gets proper attention, just bypass it with something like "Hungry fｏr TBT" (the O is a special character - shouldn't be noticeable at first glance) or remove the _for_ altogether with something such as "Wanting TBT".
Click to expand...


----------



## forestyne

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Been asked in this thread recently. No official response.



thanks. ive changed my user title now, but that's rlly frustrating.


----------



## SoraSmiles

I'm having issues with the forum. It isn't in it's usual setup or design. I restarted my computer and I'm still having an issue with it. It won't let me design any forum posts either ( I was going to edit my shop but I can't see the design options like colors or anything). Instead of the usual layout of the forums, it looks bare and has vBulletin as a header bar at the top instead of the usual art filled BellTree Forum banner. Have you experienced this problem from people before? This is the first time and it just started doing it not even an hour ago.
    Sorry to bug you, I know you're busy. Thank you.
    -SoraSmiles

    ps. I also have a screenshot if nessesary. Thanks again!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

SoraSmiles said:


> I'm having issues with the forum. It isn't in it's usual setup or design. I restarted my computer and I'm still having an issue with it. It won't let me design any forum posts either ( I was going to edit my shop but I can't see the design options like colors or anything). Instead of the usual layout of the forums, it looks bare and has vBulletin as a header bar at the top instead of the usual art filled BellTree Forum banner. Have you experienced this problem from people before? This is the first time and it just started doing it not even an hour ago.
> Sorry to bug you, I know you're busy. Thank you.
> -SoraSmiles
> 
> ps. I also have a screenshot if nessesary. Thanks again!



You're on the mobile site. Click "Full Site" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## GreatUsername

How do you edit the titles of threads you create?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

GreatUsername said:


> How do you edit the titles of threads you create?



You click "edit post" on the first post, then "go advanced". Over there, you can see the topic title box that you can change.

However, you can only edit topic titles within the first six months of its creation. After that, you'll need moderator help on editing topic titles.


----------



## Bowie

Alolan_Apples said:


> You click "edit post" on the first post, then "go advanced". Over there, you can see the topic title box that you can change.
> 
> However, you can only edit topic titles within the first six months of its creation. After that, you'll need moderator help on editing topic titles.



You can also edit titles without actually going into the thread by double clicking (or just clicking once, I forget) on the title.


----------



## Buttlet32

Just a completely random question, but by any chance does anyone know if the staff has access to our PMs? It's not something that I personally care much about, but it struck my curiosity. The answer may very well be in the TOS, but chances are I over looked it. I only skimmed through the TOS.


----------



## Peter

Buttlet32 said:


> Just a completely random question, but by any chance does anyone know if the staff has access to our PMs? It's not something that I personally care much about, but it struck my curiosity. The answer may very well be in the TOS, but chances are I over looked it. I only skimmed through the TOS.



We can't view PMs; as we believe _private_ messages should be exactly that. The only time we would be able to would be if a user had reported any messages for us to look into as a matter of dealing with a situation.

As the site owner, Jeremy has the ability to access the database. However as already he already stated in the thread a few years back this is not something that he would do, only if there was a legal matter that needed to be looked into.


----------



## Buttlet32

Peter said:


> We can't view PMs; as we believe _private_ messages should be exactly that. The only time we would be able to would be if a user had reported any messages for us to look into as a matter of dealing with a situation.
> 
> As the site owner, Jeremy has the ability to access the database. However, as already he already stated in the thread a few years back this is not something that he would do, only if there was a legal matter that needed to be looked into.



Huh. Cool. The more you know the more you grow I guess. Thank you.


----------



## Bunnilla

I have a question, so for the 1 year and a half I've been here I still don't know how people make those changing sigs. Can someone give me the coding or however you do it?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bunnilla said:


> I have a question, so for the 1 year and a half I've been here I still don't know how people make those changing sigs. Can someone give me the coding or however you do it?



With a signature rotator, of course! I've never played with this, but I think it's what people use:
http://sig.grumpybumpers.com/


----------



## Silversea

Jake said:


> eBay.



Thanks Jake. You've earned that blue username


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Thanks Jake. You've earned that blue username



I know, what would you do without me?


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> I know, what would you do without me?



Everything.

On the hand of censored words, there are quite some you can write on forums but not in About Me, like Alfred Hitchcock is partly censored in About Me but you can write it in forums  I understand it's probably not #1 priority to fix but kinda amusing...


----------



## tifachu

Question about rating threads:

I tried to today, and i get the notice saying the vote had been registered, but it doesn't change the shop's rating at all (on the thread list in the discussion category).
I remember it working once for me in an art shop but i haven't tried it again at all until today, and it hasn't worked at all. 
Also, can you rate your own threads? Asking bc someone rated my shop 3 stars, I'm assuming a competing shop and it's a bit unfair and bothering me because it looks so bad lol. 
Is rating void?


----------



## 50m4ra

Can i make a group vm? Wondering bc i really need to get on wth best friending everyone wanted to play with me from my ts thread


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

50m4ra said:


> Can i make a group vm? Wondering bc i really need to get on wth best friending everyone wanted to play with me from my ts thread



No, but you can paste the same message to everyone. I think you need to wait about 30 seconds each time for spam reduction reasons.


----------



## Zane

tifachu said:


> Question about rating threads:
> 
> I tried to today, and i get the notice saying the vote had been registered, but it doesn't change the shop's rating at all (on the thread list in the discussion category).
> I remember it working once for me in an art shop but i haven't tried it again at all until today, and it hasn't worked at all.
> Also, can you rate your own threads? Asking bc someone rated my shop 3 stars, I'm assuming a competing shop and it's a bit unfair and bothering me because it looks so bad lol.
> Is rating void?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if I recall right, it can take a handful of 5 star ratings to bring you back up if you get downvoted - somebody did that to one of my art threads in the past and it took a few people to fix it. (I noticed your thread was at 2 stars earlier, I rated it & it didn't change but if it's back up to 3 that's a good sign !)

Not sure if you can rate your own thread or not, though.


----------



## Jake

Thread rating has been glitchy for a while.


----------



## Silversea

I'm pretty sure rating doesn't work if only one person voted. Because when I've rated threads, nothing shows up until eventually another users seems to do the same (obvious if the rating is different to what I gave it). That's all I really know about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is this user title against the rules, or is it just not recommended?

The title is "R.I.P. America 1776-2017"


----------



## Buttlet32

This may be a stupid question, but in the shop where you can buy mailboxes to increase the number of messages stored in your inbox, do they stack? Like for example, I bought a Mailbox with some of the seashells I was given when I first started on this website. That allowed me to store 150 messages. If I were to buy another one in the shop for 250 bells, would it stack on top of the mailbox I already have allowing me to store up to 300 messages?


----------



## Jake

Mailboxes don't stack.


----------



## Murray

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is this user title against the rules, or is it just not recommended?
> 
> The title is "R.I.P. America 1776-2017"



As long as you're not using it to antagonise anyone it's fine


----------



## Justin

Silversea said:


> I'm pretty sure rating doesn't work if only one person voted. Because when I've rated threads, nothing shows up until eventually another users seems to do the same (obvious if the rating is different to what I gave it). That's all I really know about it.



This is correct. Ideally, this prevents abuse a little bit.


----------



## Buttlet32

Jake said:


> Mailboxes don't stack.



Thank you so much, Jake. Follow up question not directly aimed at you. 

Will the ABD see a return in the interest feature?


----------



## Oblivia

Buttlet32 said:


> Thank you so much, Jake. Follow up question not directly aimed at you.
> 
> Will the ABD see a return in the interest feature?



There would be a lot of details to work out and I can't speak for everyone or say anything on record, but I'd personally love to reintroduce the feature.  I still think it's a shame it was removed in the first place.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Uhh does it cost 2 bells to upload an image directly??? Have I been wasting like, tons of bells without knowing?

And I still can't delete unwanted uploads successfully, I'm really in a pickle here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> There would be a lot of details to work out and I can't speak for everyone or say anything on record, but I'd personally love to reintroduce the feature.  I still think it's a shame it was removed in the first place.



I came up with an idea on how to fix the interest system on my blog, but I don't know if that will be feasible enough.


----------



## Laudine

Issi said:


> Uhh does it cost 2 bells to upload an image directly??? Have I been wasting like, tons of bells without knowing?
> 
> And I still can't delete unwanted uploads successfully, I'm really in a pickle here.



Yes, uploading images cost 2 bells each. Using imgur or other hosting sites is better imo, since the site uploader is finicky and often shrinks image quality and size.

If you want to remove uploaded images, you can edit your post, go advanced, and from there you'll be able to manage your attachments


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Issi said:


> Uhh does it cost 2 bells to upload an image directly??? Have I been wasting like, tons of bells without knowing?
> 
> And I still can't delete unwanted uploads successfully, I'm really in a pickle here.



Yeah, if you use the TBT uploader it costs 2 TBT every time you use it, even if the attachment doesn't go through. That's why when I do commissions I post them on imgur so I don't waste TBT uploading them.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Omg??? This is awful, I legit uploaded a ton  Like three pages worth. I had no idea. I feel so ripped off. Is there anywhere that this info is displayed?

And thank you for letting me know.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Issi said:


> Omg??? This is awful, I legit uploaded a ton  Like three pages worth. I had no idea. I feel so ripped off. Is there anywhere that this info is displayed?
> 
> And thank you for letting me know.



There is a link that you can click on when you send or get tbt to/from someone. It shows all the bells you've earned by posting and starting threads and pretty much everything. I'm not sure if it shows TBT spent uploading attachments.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

xSuperMario64x said:


> There is a link that you can click on when you send or get tbt to/from someone. It shows all the bells you've earned by posting and starting threads and pretty much everything. I'm not sure if it shows TBT spent uploading attachments.



That sucks, I probably spent like 100 bells, jeez.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Have you ever thought about this place like this?:

The bell tree is the website, the normal users are the leaves. The bell sacks are the staff, the sages & banned users are the termites.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Stupid wifi double posted


----------



## hellobethy_

is there a lag or something with earning tbt? i started today with 30 tbt and then responded to two different threads which earned me about 6 tbt but now it says i have only 28 tbt. it didn't say in the transaction history thing that i lost any tbt either...


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Is my signature too tall?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

~Unicorn~ said:


> Is my signature too tall?



No. 238px.


----------



## ginniebaby

How do you earn TBT?


----------



## Alienfish

hellobethy_ said:


> is there a lag or something with earning tbt? i started today with 30 tbt and then responded to two different threads which earned me about 6 tbt but now it says i have only 28 tbt. it didn't say in the transaction history thing that i lost any tbt either...



If you edited your post to a shorter reply, then yes you lose some. Also as discussed above if you use the IMG uploader onsite rather than linking directly between the


----------



## Biancasbotique

Quick Question: I would like to suggest if you guys can add a standard clock for everyone to see and follow so we are not confused with times. Is there a standard TBT time we can all use as a reference?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biancasbotique said:


> Quick Question: I would like to suggest if you guys can add a standard clock for everyone to see and follow so we are not confused with times. Is there a standard TBT time we can all use as a reference?



Sounds like a good idea, but the default time is GMT-5. If you're living in Texas during daylight savings time, the time when logged out is the same as yours. But during standard time, it's the same as the east coast (Florida, New York, Massachusetts etc).

But when they have something called Fair Time during the TBT Fair, it's always synchronized with New York's main time.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Biancasbotique said:


> Quick Question: I would like to suggest if you guys can add a standard clock for everyone to see and follow so we are not confused with times. Is there a standard TBT time we can all use as a reference?



Either GMT/BST, or...
PENGUIN STANDARD TIME


----------



## ohmyerica

Where does TBT come from?  It's been a long time since I played ACNL.  I seem to have almost 800tbt but I don't know how I got it or how I can get more?  I appreciate anyone who can help.  Also when I reply to someone in the forums does that user get pinged?  Thanks again.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

ohmyerica said:


> I seem to have almost 800tbt but I don't know how I got it or how I can get more?



Posting in some boards will give you Bells. Trading boards and The Basement don't - the rest probably do.



ohmyerica said:


> Also when I reply to someone in the forums does that user get pinged?



No.

By the way, there's no point in putting in a double space between sentences as the second space just gets treated as HTML whitespace and removed. That was mostly a typewriter-era thing, if a thing at all - did you learn double spaces from an old teacher at school or something? I did, and we used Courier New which made it look even worse.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Either GMT/BST, or...
> PENGUIN STANDARD TIME



The spirit of the game still remains....I hear it's voice...


----------



## Alienfish

Got a question that rose to my mind recently, with some people adding me (I don't mind more bromiga(o)s here), but what's really the different between "contact" and "friend" on the list? Because when I go and check the Friend's List in edit mode, some friends don't have all the boxes check and you have to manually send them a new request? And I've seen some randomly appear on the list without me remembering adding them (or I they might have done but I have missed it, dunno) and I have to manually send them back a request and check the boxes etc. 

Still they have a + to their username?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Which section gives you the most bells for posting? And which specific boards give you bells for posting??


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Also....can you please include collective dates when gifting collectibles? I had a lot of candy drama in another thread because of sending the wrong collectible...


----------



## lemoncrossing

I know this has probably been answered before, but I can't seem to find where... if I buy a username change, how do I use it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lj4702 said:


> I know this has probably been answered before, but I can't seem to find where... if I buy a username change, how do I use it?



You contact the staff, and tell them what username you want.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> You contact the staff, and tell them what username you want.



Yeah, or rather make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.

Also yeah it would be awesome if the dates could be seen in inventory, it's kind of annoying hiding and un-hiding collectibles if you need a certain date x.x


----------



## Vaerosi

hallebean said:


> I know this has probably been answered before, but I can't seem to find where... if I buy a username change, how do I use it?



I was going to ask if you -could- change your name, and this answers it! How does one go about purchasing a name change and how much does it cost? I haven't played in over a year and am making a new town with a new mayor name, and would like my forum name here to reflect that. =)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Charity said:


> I was going to ask if you -could- change your name, and this answers it! How does one go about purchasing a name change and how much does it cost? I haven't played in over a year and am making a new town with a new mayor name, and would like my forum name here to reflect that. =)



http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

1200 TBT Bells!


----------



## GreatUsername

2 questions here: how do you change the title of a thread you create and how do you choose which of your collectibles are shown/not shown


----------



## Vaerosi

Tom said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> 1200 TBT Bells!



Holy..... That's expensive!  Thanks for the link though! ^_^ I also see that you can buy one with 10 seashells, which I somehow have. I know you get bells from making posts and whatnot, but how do you earn seashells? Or was that a one time special thing?


----------



## GreatUsername

Charity said:


> Holy..... That's expensive!  Thanks for the link though! ^_^ I also see that you can buy one with 10 seashells, which I somehow have. I know you get bells from making posts and whatnot, but how do you earn seashells? Or was that a one time special thing?



You get seashells when you first create your account, they're a one-time thing that you can use to get the basics you may need for starting out your account


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Why isn't there a N64 logo collectible? There really needs to be one.

Or better yet make a collection of a buncha game logos and give me all the N64 logos.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> 2 questions here: how do you change the title of a thread you create and how do you choose which of your collectibles are shown/not shown



1. You can change the name of a thread in advances settings.

2. You go into the inventory in the shop and from there you can mark what collectibles are hidden from your inventory. You can keep your user title active but also have it hidden.


----------



## Keldi

Nevermind. I think my question goes to a different place. ^ ^


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Username character limit?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know it's against the policy to discuss bans, but what does this mean?

- Username is brown, no avatar or signature (common with banned users)
- Friends list and all VMs are invisible, but you can see recent posts and created threads
- If they are on your friends list before, they don't count anymore as your friends list decreases in numbers
- If they have collectibles, they still have collectibles


----------



## Sarah171

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know it's against the policy to discuss bans, but what does this mean?
> 
> - Username is brown, no avatar or signature (common with banned users)
> - Friends list and all VMs are invisible, but you can see recent posts and created threads
> - If they are on your friends list before, they don't count anymore as your friends list decreases in numbers
> - If they have collectibles, they still have collectibles



y broke the rules


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> - Username is brown, no avatar or signature (common with banned users)
> - Friends list and all VMs are invisible, but you can see recent posts and created threads
> - If they are on your friends list before, they don't count anymore as your friends list decreases in numbers
> - If they have collectibles, they still have collectibles



It means they're banned. Not sure what your question is? A lot of this is default VBulletin behaviour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It means they're banned. Not sure what your question is? A lot of this is default VBulletin behaviour.



But most banned members still show up on your friends list and have VMs and profile information visible. What I'm asking about are those who's disappeared from your friends list immediately after they're name goes brown.


----------



## Shayden

lol this is kiiind of embarrassing but i've been here for a year and i still don't know how to do spoilers?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> But most banned members still show up on your friends list and have VMs and profile information visible. What I'm asking about are those who's disappeared from your friends list immediately after they're name goes brown.



I've never seen a banned member who has visitor messages visible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



<Near> said:


> lol this is kiiind of embarrassing but i've been here for a year and i still don't know how to do spoilers?



[SPOILER]Contents[/SPOILER]



Spoiler



Contents



[SPOILER=Title]Contents[/SPOILER]



Spoiler: Title



Contents



[SPOILER= ]Contents[/SPOILER]



Spoiler:  



Contents



Maybe three examples is too much. They can be nested too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I've never seen a banned member who has visitor messages visible.



You mean VM feature, or VM history?

The case in point is that I had 82 people on my friends list. Recently, it went down to 81. I went to see who it was, and it appeared that the friends feature was disabled too. When a friend of mine gets banned, my friends list doesn't go down a member. But this time, it did. I don't even think he/she unfriended me, yet he/she is no longer on my friends list, and I rarely delete friends. I came to check their VM history and profile information, ans guess what. It's all gone. So this made me curious on what this actually means.


----------



## ctar17

I've been looking around at villager trading/selling and can't seem to find how it works exactly.  I understand that you can convince someone to move in when you have 9 or less villagers by talking to them in another person's town when they are in boxes.  I just learned that Mathilda is moving out of my town on the 19th, and I would like to see if anyone really wants her in their town.  Should I post a thread now about it, or wait until she is in boxes to post a thread.  Also how does the void work exactly?  I think I understand that if a villager moves out without getting adopted, they go into the void, but that's about it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> You mean VM feature, or VM history?



Um... both. You can't view their visitor messages nor send another. As for friend stuff, I don't know as I don't even add friends on here - it means nothing.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ctar17 said:


> I've been looking around at villager trading/selling and can't seem to find how it works exactly.  I understand that you can convince someone to move in when you have 9 or less villagers by talking to them in another person's town when they are in boxes.  I just learned that Mathilda is moving out of my town on the 19th, and I would like to see if anyone really wants her in their town.  Should I post a thread now about it, or wait until she is in boxes to post a thread.  Also how does the void work exactly?  I think I understand that if a villager moves out without getting adopted, they go into the void, but that's about it.



-You can make a thread about it now, and if anybody wants the villager before they more you can time travel.
-Yes, unadopted villagers will stay in the void *until you go to someone else's town*. When you do, the villager will move into their town unless the have 10 villagers. Most people dislike picking up villagers from the void so they ask you to clear it before going to their town, which is done by going to a town with 10 villagers.


----------



## ctar17

Thank you!  I think I will just wait until it's closer because I really don't like to time travel.  Is it pretty easy to find people with 10 villagers to clear the void?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ctar17 said:


> Thank you!  I think I will just wait until it's closer because I really don't like to time travel.  Is it pretty easy to find people with 10 villagers to clear the void?



Idk, I've never done it before. If you have any acnl friends with 10 villagers in their town, you could go to theirs, or if you have a second 3ds with acnl (and you don't care about that town) then you can clear it there.


----------



## Lackadaisy

When do the fruits in the shop typically restock? I'd really like to get my native fruit, but it's been sold out for a while...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lackadaisy said:


> When do the fruits in the shop typically restock? I'd really like to get my native fruit, but it's been sold out for a while...



Restocks are unpredictable. The staff doesn't have a schedule on when they restock collectibles. Usually, they restock collectibles when a Bell Tree Direct occurs, which are also unpredictable.


----------



## Lackadaisy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Restocks are unpredictable. The staff doesn't have a schedule on when they restock collectibles. Usually, they restock collectibles when a Bell Tree Direct occurs, which are also unpredictable.



Thanks for the quick response! I hope it'll happen soon, but I'll just have to be patient :3


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> The staff doesn't have a schedule on when they restock collectibles.



Or maybe they do and that's just what they want you to think.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

aaaaaaa spam attack in introduction board
and no mods on to help


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> aaaaaaa spam attack in introduction board
> and no mods on to help



Not sure what posting here is going to achieve? If you want us to attend something, report it. Just because you can't see any members of staff online doesn't mean someone isn't masked behind invisible mode.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jake said:


> Not sure what posting here is going to achieve? If you want us to attend something, report it. Just because you can't see any members of staff online doesn't mean someone isn't masked behind invisible mode.



Sorry guess that was stupid of me. I don't think they are spamming anymore, though...


----------



## ~Unicorn~

K question, is there a maximum/minimum size for avatars or does it even matter


----------



## Alolan_Apples

~Unicorn~ said:


> K question, is there a maximum/minimum size for avatars or does it even matter



There's no minimum but computer minimum, but the maximum size you can have is 100x100. If you have the avatar width extension, it's 150x100.

There's an extension that expands your avatar to 150x150, but that's reserved to the staff - to prevent pages from stretching.


----------



## Niamh99

Hi, I'm wondering how to like a post. I see that some people ask to like their replies and I receive a new like alert sometimes but how do I give someone else post a like?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Niamh99 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering how to like a post. I see that some people ask to like their replies and I receive a new like alert sometimes but how do I give someone else post a like?



There is a box in the bottom-left part of a post. There's a number inside and a thumbs up icon next to it. Click on the icon to upvote the post. You can also click on the number to see who liked it before.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> There's no minimum but computer minimum, but the maximum size you can have is 100x100. If you have the avatar width extension, it's 150x100.
> 
> There's an extension that expands your avatar to 150x150, but that's reserved to the staff - to prevent pages from stretching.



Is it really because of stretching? I've never had issues with staff/larger avatars and tbh I think it should be brought back as extension but yeah I guess it's a perk of staff nowadays, hm.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> Is it really because of stretching? I've never had issues with staff/larger avatars and tbh I think it should be brought back as extension but yeah I guess it's a perk of staff nowadays, hm.



I 'member from last year that someone said that "the staff worked their butts off, so they deserve something more special", but their hard work on the site doesn't justify why the avatar height extension is limited to the staff.

When I read that the extensions were disabled because "it would make the pages stretch", I actually did research on that. So basically speaking, the avatar height extension was made "staff-only" probably for the same reason why signatures have a maximum height of 250 pixels.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I 'member from last year that someone said that "the staff worked their butts off, so they deserve something more special", but their hard work on the site doesn't justify why the avatar height extension is limited to the staff.
> 
> When I read that the extensions were disabled because "it would make the pages stretch", I actually did research on that. So basically speaking, the avatar height extension was made "staff-only" probably for the same reason why signatures have a maximum height of 250 pixels.



There are older member who could buy that as well such that penguin something user, so yeah tbh they could bring back that.. or they could try and run the site with just big avatars, idk. I can understand the signatures since they have more room to stretch and way more wide but as long as avatars are in the space they should and people don't abuse it.. why not.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

^- Larger avatars = larger file sizes = longer page load times = less money in the bank (it's true, but I won't bother explaining if no-one cares).


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> ^- Larger avatars = larger file sizes = longer page load times = less money in the bank (it's true, but I won't bother explaining if no-one cares).



I get your point, no need to explain. I guess it was doable in the beginning when it was a smaller size but yeah sometimes those restrictions make you go mad when you just want that perfect picture and it's flipping you off with its bad stretching in terms of trying to resize it.

I guess you could use those default 150 x 150 but still


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Is winter coming early this year?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Is winter coming early this year?



If God decides that we have a winter now, then yes.


----------



## ---

i get an 'invalid file' error whenever i try to insert anything in my signature, even if it meets the guidelines. the same error shows up even when i just put some plain text just to test it. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Whenever I try updated my signature I get an "invalid file" error? My partner gets the same thing too


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys!  We're having some issues with signatures at the moment that are stemming from the internal site issues, so please just bear with us for a bit and it should be resolved.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Seems like the mods and admins are quite active today, hm?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Hey guys!  We're having some issues with signatures at the moment that are stemming from the internal site issues, so please just bear with us for a bit and it should be resolved.



All this "signature glitching" didn't seem to happen to me, but thanks Oblivia.


----------



## Nicole.

I've experienced this issue before but never addressed it but now it's occurring once again. I posted on my shop thread and for some reason the post isn't appearing, however the latest post is clearly stated by myself along with the exact time I posted it which was minutes ago. Do I just wait or what?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Nicole. said:


> I've experienced this issue before but never addressed it but now it's occurring once again. I posted on my shop thread and for some reason the post isn't appearing, however the latest post is clearly stated by myself along with the exact time I posted it which was minutes ago. Do I just wait or what?



It's a post glitch. You'll just need to wait for it to unglitch or for someone to post in it.


----------



## roseflower

Is the size of my signature okay?


----------



## Bunnilla

You're over by 5px c:


----------



## roseflower

Bunnilla said:


> You're over by 5px c:



Thank you, is it better now? (Or if not, would removing the text help?)


----------



## Bunnilla

You're good now! 232px


----------



## roseflower

Bunnilla said:


> You're good now! 232px



Yay, thanks so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why is the TBT sky background dark? My time is set to GMT-5.


----------



## Keldi

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why is the TBT sky background dark? My time is set to GMT-5.



I was just about to ask that lol
I'm in eastern, so I thought "oh maybe their way of celebrating the eclipse?" But if it isn't that, then I'd like to know too^ ^


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why is the TBT sky background dark? My time is set to GMT-5.



Hm, is there anything happening right now?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Hm, is there anything happening right now?



In real life, there's a solar eclipse in North America. Did one of you guys set this to celebrate it?


----------



## Bunnilla

What is the maximum length of a sig? So
? x 250


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Bunnilla said:


> What is the maximum length of a sig? So
> ? x 250



714 x 250 but it's better if it's 710 or less


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The sky is daytime again. I knew you were changing the background just to celebrate the eclipse. It wasn't a glitch after all (unless if the moon caused a glitch in the system).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> The sky is daytime again. I knew you were changing the background just to celebrate the eclipse. It wasn't a glitch after all (unless if the moon caused a glitch in the system).







- - - Post Merge - - -

This has to become my "I agree with the user above" image. And yeah, that photo, along with many others, was taken today.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

How do you turn words into links??? I really wanna do that


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

~Unicorn~ said:


> How do you turn words into links??? I really wanna do that



The same as any place. Select your text, click linky button, enter URL. Or just type the BBCode, like so:

The Bell Tree Forums
[URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/"]The Bell Tree Forums[/URL]


----------



## ~Unicorn~

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> The same as any place. Select your text, click linky button, enter URL. Or just type the BBCode, like so:
> 
> The Bell Tree Forums
> [URL="http://www.belltreeforums.com/"]The Bell Tree Forums[/URL]



Thanks 

Also im wondering how to make those HTML box thingies (that the shops here use as an order form)??


----------



## Peter

~Unicorn~ said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also im wondering how to make those HTML box thingies (that the shops here use as an order form)??



[HTML]Test[/HTML]

Would create:


		HTML:
	

Test


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Peter said:


> [HTML]Test[/HTML]
> 
> Would create:
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> Test


Thank you


----------



## Ray-ACP

Hmm, my post was deleted and animalcrossingperson, why?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Remnantique said:


> Hmm, my post was deleted and animalcrossingperson, why?



#endBellTreeCensorship

In all seriousness, give some time for a reason to be given. I reckon this will be treated as a private manner.


----------



## Jeremy

The URL you found is just a URL used by the server, so it's no big deal. That being said, if you think anything might look fishy in the future, it would be better to post in the Contact the Staff board instead.


----------



## himeki

is the word FOR in block caps banned on profile status or smth?? i keep trying to type it but it blocks it out as if its a swear word???


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

himeki said:


> is the word FOR in block caps banned on profile status or smth?? i keep trying to type it but it blocks it out as if its a swear word???



Unless it's changed, it's case insensitive. Will just quote this each time it gets asked. Sorry, I know this isn't much of an answer/solution.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Alolan_Apples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you say "for" in your user title? I tried chaning my user title to "Hungry for TBT", then "Looking for TBT", but the word "for" is being censored. What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be an issue with the censor system. Until this gets proper attention, just bypass it with something like "Hungry fｏr TBT" (the O is a special character - shouldn't be noticeable at first glance) or remove the _for_ altogether with something such as "Wanting TBT".
Click to expand...


----------



## Haydenv019

Will there ever be a Avatar Height extension in the shop?


----------



## Jake

Haydenv019 said:


> Will there ever be a Avatar Height extension in the shop?



No


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Unless it's changed, it's case insensitive. Will just quote this each time it gets asked. Sorry, I know this isn't much of an answer/solution.



If a word is censored in a usertitle, it is censored for a reason. Please do not promote the use of censor bypassing.


----------



## Bunnilla

So why is a seemingly harmless word censored then :T..

"used to indicate the place someone or something is going to or toward. —used to indicate the person or thing that something is sent or given to. —used to indicate the thing that something is meant to be used with"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> If a word is censored in a usertitle, it is censored for a reason. Please do not promote the use of censor bypassing.



So I'm guessing you don't want us using the word "for" in our user titles at all. Care to explain why? Or is this some privileged information that only the staff should know?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I'm guessing you don't want us using the word "for" in our user titles at all. Care to explain why? Or is this some privileged information that only the staff should know?



So if I make my user title "En-sicksty-for" then I'll automatically get a suspension for putting "for" in there? Smh 
Idk I'm just bein a loser today


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> If a word is censored in a usertitle, it is censored for a reason. Please do not promote the use of censor bypassing.



But this is only censor bypassing because a word which shouldn't be censored *is* being censored. I'm assuming it's mistakenly censored, but if there's a reason why this common word shouldn't be allowed in user titles yet is perfectly acceptable everywhere else, then please do elaborate.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> But this is only censor bypassing because a word which shouldn't be censored *is* being censored. I'm assuming it's mistakenly censored, but if there's a reason why this common word shouldn't be allowed in user titles yet is perfectly acceptable everywhere else, then please do elaborate.



I'll give you that classified information in exchange for a permaban.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> I'll give you that classified information in exchange for a permaban.



I see now. Not only the word "for" is forbidden in user titles, but that's also something the staff will never explain why they don't allow it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> I'll give you that classified information in exchange for a permaban.



I can always switch IP and email addresses to make a new account. Everyone will know it's still me because I'll PM every non-snitching non-moderator/non-admin out there. TheBellTree.Exposed is ?3.01 for the first year. Tempting. I will spill your secrets, so you may as well make them public.

Out of curiosity, if I made some software just for you, would you install it, log out of TBT and log back in again, being sure to type your password in such a way that it would be easy to find in the keystroke log?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I can always switch IP and email addresses to make a new account. Everyone will know it's still me because I'll PM every non-snitching non-moderator/non-admin out there. TheBellTree.Exposed is ?3.01 for the first year. Tempting. I will spill your secrets, so you may as well make them public.
> 
> Out of curiosity, if I made some software just for you, would you install it, log out of TBT and log back in again, being sure to type your password in such a way that it would be easy to find in the keystroke log?



Rather not trigger him lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

~Unicorn~ said:


> Rather not trigger him lol



I'm triggered too. Back in my day, you could shout "for" down the street and no-one would raise an eyebrow. Nowadays you just have to mutter it and you get dragged away and locked up for a decade.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm probably going to guess why it's forbidden.

I'm guessing that the staff don't want users putting in requests in their user titles, probably because it sounds like they are begging for something. They already set the bumping rule to 4 hours (8 hours on the amiibo card trading post), and are trying to get people to be patient when it's taking a long time. Or it could be that some would say something like "looking for you" in their user titles, which may lead to harassment (depending on the case). I don't know which reason it is, but I'm guessing that it's a privileged system.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

At least we can say "for" like this.

Forforforforforforforforforforforforforffffffffff-

Maybe "for" isn't just about language, maybe it could be coding. Or something about the word made the staff so angry that they hate it now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And couldn't you just say it like "f0r" or "f?r" or something?


----------



## Oblivia

Yikes, this is turning into something just a _liiiiiitle_ bit bigger than it needs to...

I'll go ahead and put things to rest I suppose.  The word "for" isn't actually meant to be censored and we've been looking into the issue over the past day or so.  It has nothing to do with any of the hypothesized reasons, it's just a silly error and we'll see what we can do to fix it.

That said, there are certain words and phrases that are blocked from being used in user titles beyond the curse words that are censored forum-wide.   Not offensive words or slurs or anything of that nature, just words that don't belong in user titles for various reasons that we prefer not to share publicly.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> Yikes, this is turning into something just a _liiiiiitle_ bit bigger than it needs to...
> 
> I'll go ahead and put things to rest I suppose.  The word "for" isn't actually meant to be censored and we've been looking into the issue over the past day or so.  It has nothing to do with any of the hypothesized reasons, it's just a silly error and we'll see what we can do to fix it.
> 
> That said, there are certain words and phrases that are blocked from being used in user titles beyond the curse words that are censored forum-wide.   Not offensive words or slurs or anything of that nature, just words that don't belong in user titles for various reasons that we prefer not to share publicly.


I knew it, cause why the heck would "for" be censored?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Yikes, this is turning into something just a _liiiiiitle_ bit bigger than it needs to...
> 
> I'll go ahead and put things to rest I suppose.  The word "for" isn't actually meant to be censored and we've been looking into the issue over the past day or so.  It has nothing to do with any of the hypothesized reasons, it's just a silly error and we'll see what we can do to fix it.
> 
> That said, there are certain words and phrases that are blocked from being used in user titles beyond the curse words that are censored forum-wide.   Not offensive words or slurs or anything of that nature, just words that don't belong in user titles for various reasons that we prefer not to share publicly.



So requests like in the Re-Tail and TBT Marketplace are allowed in user titles after all?


----------



## Oblivia

The issue's been fixed.  "For" away, guys!



Alolan_Apples said:


> So requests like in the Re-Tail and TBT Marketplace are allowed in user titles after all?



Sure, we have no issues with someone setting "Looking for Coco" or anything of that nature as their user title.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> The issue's been fixed.  "For" away, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, we have no issues with someone setting "Looking for Coco" or anything of that nature as their user title.



I tested it, and I can see it now. It says that I'm looking for you.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Huzzah! Arguments to the rescue!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Tested


----------



## StarrySkye3

I put in a request for a name change earlier this week, and I just wanted to make sure I did it right and how long it usually takes?


----------



## Jake

MonsterMaddie said:


> I put in a request for a name change earlier this week, and I just wanted to make sure I did it right and how long it usually takes?



It usually takes a few days as an admin needs to manually do it for you.


----------



## will.

*Mobile Bell Tree?*

Would you guys ever consider making a more mobile friendly layout to your site? Not even a mobile app just a better format on a phone because, for me and I?m sure many others, primarily use their phones. Thanks.


----------



## Bunnilla

What can you do if you payed for a TBT commission awhile back but the user hasn't logged on in weeks?...


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Can you transfer tickets?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my "private" thread in contact the staff has 175 views. What the heck is this


----------



## Oblivia

donnellcrossing said:


> Would you guys ever consider making a more mobile friendly layout to your site? Not even a mobile app just a better format on a phone because, for me and I’m sure many others, primarily use their phones. Thanks.



Not at this time, and the general consensus is that it's not really necessary as the standard site functions just fine on mobile.  



Bunnilla said:


> What can you do if you payed for a TBT commission awhile back but the user hasn't logged on in weeks?...



Make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and include as many details as possible about the situation, including links to threads and/or posts, screenshots of private messages, and anything else that may be relevant and one of us can look into it for you.



~Unicorn~ said:


> Can you transfer tickets?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also my "private" thread in contact the staff has 175 views. What the heck is this



Tickets can not be transferred, no.  Any CTS thread views are from you and staff members.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> Tickets can not be transferred, no.  Any CTS thread views are from you and staff members.



Ok.....wow, so there's a lot of behind-the-scenes staff members?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Oblivia said:


> the standard site functions just fine on mobile.



The desktop site does indeed function fine on mobile, but it is awkward to use. I'd also like a more mobile-friendly site (one that isn't the stripped-down mobile version) and I have actually done some brief experiments with modifying the homepage locally to see how it could be improved. My conclusion was that ultimately, the site has been designed to be fixed width and would be more of a challenge to update than I would be willing to take on just for the fun of it. Perhaps it would be best to see what HTML5 themes can be downloaded online and modify them, although that would also involve more than just a day of effort.

Mobile is something you (the staff members, collectively) should take seriously, but at the same time, I do understand that updating this site to responsive HTML5 and retaining the same style and functionality would be challenging. Not sure if this response really told anyone anything. (if that sounds patronising, sorry, that's not what I'm going for - I'm just not great at phrasing things)

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> Ok.....wow, so there's a lot of behind-the-scenes staff members?



The view counter figures are always inflated since every hit counts as a view rather than requiring a unique user each time. The thread in question wasn't originally public by any chance?


----------



## Justin

I don't think anyone could deny that a more mobile-friendly site would be nice to have, but the current theme was really designed before the days of being very concerned about phones. (mostly designed around 2010ish) So honestly if we really wanted to truly improve the mobile version, we would be better off just starting from scratch on a new theme altogether for mobile and desktop, rather than trying to half-ass retrofit the current one. And that is no small task to complete, so we are where we are for now.

I still consider the current site to be usable _enough_ that it is not a top priority by any means. It's not ideal but it's not broken or unusable either!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> I don't think anyone could deny that a more mobile-friendly site would be nice to have, but the current theme was really designed before the days of being very concerned about phones. (mostly designed around 2010ish) So honestly if we really wanted to truly improve the mobile version, we would be better off just starting from scratch on a new theme altogether for mobile and desktop, rather than trying to half-ass retrofit the current one. And that is no small task to complete, so we are where we are for now.
> 
> I still consider the current site to be usable _enough_ that it is not a top priority by any means. It's not ideal but it's not broken or unusable either!



What a better excuse to make a night theme! =D I honestly don't have a hard time using the site on Mobile on my android, I use the classic site and as long as I zoom and use my phone long-ways the only problem I ever have is my dang auto-correct. 

Do you think you guys will ever implement like a tagging system that alerts people when they're mentioned in stuff? That's something I've always thought this site could use. But then I am sure notifications would be crazy.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Questions:

What does the quote thing with a plus beside it do? (Beside "reply with quote")

Wait, I forgot my other question. Oops.


----------



## Justin

~Unicorn~ said:


> Questions:
> 
> What does the quote thing with a plus beside it do? (Beside "reply with quote")
> 
> Wait, I forgot my other question. Oops.



Multi-quote! I couldn't use this forum without it. Click the plus on multiple posts, then hit Reply to Thread, and all those posts will be quoted for you.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Justin said:


> Multi-quote! I couldn't use this forum without it. Click the plus on multiple posts, then hit Reply to Thread, and all those posts will be quoted for you.


Thats what i thought. awesome!! very useful


----------



## ~Unicorn~

In the "inventory" tab at the shop, how exactly are multiples of one collectible sorted? I'm still having a very annoying problem with sending the wrong collectible


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> Multi-quote! I couldn't use this forum without it. Click the plus on multiple posts, then hit Reply to Thread, and all those posts will be quoted for you.


Lmao how did I now know this xDDD


----------



## Cheremtasy

Justin said:


> Multi-quote! I couldn't use this forum without it. Click the plus on multiple posts, then hit Reply to Thread, and all those posts will be quoted for you.



I NEVER KNEW THIS WTH
This must save lives...


----------



## Ankhakitty

Where to go to change my title color? I bought the title color change thing from Kapp'n shop, but dunno where to go to change it. I'm wanting to change my title color to yellow by the way.


----------



## Heyden

~Unicorn~ said:


> In the "inventory" tab at the shop, how exactly are multiples of one collectible sorted? I'm still having a very annoying problem with sending the wrong collectible


The oldest is at the top and the newest at the bottom, so if you had 3 cakes with different dates it would go;
Cake (June 2016)
Cake (December 2016)
Cake (January 2017)

if that make's sense


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Ankhakitty said:


> Where to go to change my title color? I bought the title color change thing from Kapp'n shop, but dunno where to go to change it. I'm wanting to change my title color to yellow by the way.



Looks like you've already succeeded. I find yellow text impossible to read. Sorry if I just made you regret your decision, as the item is single-use only (though it can be bought multiple times).


----------



## Jacob

omg I like how u can see blog posts now. makes me look more decorated


----------



## Keldi

I wanna know how people add options to a poll. Anybody? ^.^"


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Gonna sound dumb, how do I make a spoiler?


----------



## Mary

pawpatrolbab said:


> Gonna sound dumb, how do I make a spoiler?



[Spoiler*] text [/*Spoiler] without the asterisks.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Did they change the way spoilers are? 
Cause the box doesn't show up for me like how it used to


----------



## Mary

pawpatrolbab said:


> Did they change the way spoilers are?
> Cause the box doesn't show up for me like how it used to
> View attachment 207431


Can't see the picture but I think it's always been so you see the bb code while typing the post.


----------



## Keldi

Keldi said:


> I wanna know how people add options to a poll. Anybody? ^.^"



I figured it out. But I didn't add a time for the poll to close ^^" I'm guessing there's no way to add one now?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Either they changed the way spoilers are or my browser is broken because this is how it shows up for me, not the box like it used to be


----------



## magicaldonkey

how do you change title name & colour? i bought the add-on, but i'm seeing no buttons for it


----------



## Keldi

pawpatrolbab said:


> Either they changed the way spoilers are or my browser is broken because this is how it shows up for me, not the box like it used to be



I'm purposely mispelling spoiler for you 
[Spoler= Why Are Spoilers Broken] Because reasons[/Spoler]
When you spell spoiler correctly, it should look like:


Spoiler:  Why Are Spoilers Broken



Because reasons


----------



## pawpatrolbab

?? I'm not using the code you gave me, and I'm spelling spoiler correctly as shown in the image provided 
Also, I'm not saying the code is broken when I try to use it, it shows up incorrectly whenever literally anyone tries making one and I have no idea why 
Still broken


----------



## Keldi

pawpatrolbab said:


> ?? I'm not using the code you gave me, and I'm spelling spoiler correctly as shown in the image provided
> Also, I'm not saying the code is broken when I try to use it, it shows up incorrectly whenever literally anyone tries making one and I have no idea why
> Still broken



Usually when you click on it it opens, and after the "=", you can type anything to have a title.
If it still isn't working, then I don't know what to tell you buddy


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

As long as you have JavaScript enabled, spoilers will work finem If not, they'll display as normal but just won't open. There's no reason to think you'd have JavaScript enabled.

I really don't know what to tell you, Paw. I'm not clear on exactly in what way spoilers are showing up incorrectly. Unless you're using Internet Explorer 6, or something... *shrugs*.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I'm using Google Chrome, I just don't want to switch to a completely different browser solely to use TBT ;;__;; 
Where's Javascript in browser settings? 
Sorry I'm a noob


----------



## Zavester

Is time here the same for everyone? Like no matter the time difference it always shows EST? I'm in EST so I don't know.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Zavester said:


> Is time here the same for everyone? Like no matter the time difference it always shows EST? I'm in EST so I don't know.



It depends on the timezone you set for your account.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

pawpatrolbab said:


> I'm using Google Chrome, I just don't want to switch to a completely different browser solely to use TBT ;;__;;
> Where's Javascript in browser settings?
> Sorry I'm a noob



🛈 icon to the left of URL bar -> _JavaScript_ -> _Always allow/block on this site_

But there's no reason to think it would be disabled and turning it off will just cripple the site to some extent.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Huzzah, just seemed to fix itself! Yay


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Help how do I close a thread? It's a thread I created and I looked under thread tools and I can't find a way to close it!


----------



## Yuzu

So.. I have a shop in the museum shop (x) and for some reason starting like 45 mins ago I'm unable to post in it. When I post a quick reply (with or without images) the page refreshes as if I've done it, but it won't show up. I'm able to edit posts but new ones don't show up. :-( ???


----------



## Jake

Adonis-Sun said:


> Help how do I close a thread? It's a thread I created and I looked under thread tools and I can't find a way to close it!


You can close threads via the administrative tab. However you can only close your own threads in the trading boards, so if the thread you're trying to close isn't in a trading board you won't be able to close it.



turnipcrossing said:


> So.. I have a shop in the museum shop (x) and for some reason starting like 45 mins ago I'm unable to post in it. When I post a quick reply (with or without images) the page refreshes as if I've done it, but it won't show up. I'm able to edit posts but new ones don't show up. :-( ???


Your thread was experiencing the post glitch, I've gone and fixed it for you


----------



## meo

I'm seeing that some of my posts aren't showing in threads I post them in. For instance the most recent one I made for an order in the ariane's signature museum shop. Is there a way to correct this or is there some sort of delay? It says I already posted if I try to repost the same message...


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Heyden said:


> The oldest is at the top and the newest at the bottom, so if you had 3 cakes with different dates it would go;
> Cake (June 2016)
> Cake (December 2016)
> Cake (January 2017)
> 
> if that make's sense



Thanks! (Sorry for late reply)


----------



## Blob

...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Any way of using DD/MM/YYYY dates? Couldn't find anything in the settings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

How do you disable lagging on this site? I am getting tired of my messages being duplicated due to some lags.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> How do you disable lagging on this site? I am getting tired of my messages being duplicated due to some lags.



You don't.  :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Would it be possible to change the time on my TBT Fair 2017 patch from 11:05pm to 11:04pm? I really want it in my lineup but it's to the leftt of my Invader collectible and it's really bothering me cause I want it to the right.


----------



## Jake

xSuperMario64x said:


> Would it be possible to change the time on my TBT Fair 2017 patch from 11:05pm to 11:04pm? I really want it in my lineup but it's to the leftt of my Invader collectible and it's really bothering me cause I want it to the right.



not possible sorry


----------



## deSPIRIA

sorry if it sounds like i'm being impatient but i requested a username change about 20 hours ago and nothing has happened?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also apologies if this isnt the right thread to ask about it


----------



## Jake

Username changes have to be manually done by an admin and can take up to a few days to be processed.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Jake said:


> Username changes have to be manually done by an admin and can take up to a few days to be processed.



oh okay, thanks


----------



## Oblivia

I'll get to your username change by the end of the night, promise!  I've just been busy over the last few days.


----------



## Bunnilla

Was the username change now with contact the staff implemented because of that one time someone changed it to thunderisa----?
I'm just curious, and if it wasn't for that reason I want to know


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bunnilla said:


> Was the username change now with contact the staff implemented because of that one time someone changed it to thunderisa----?
> I'm just curious, and if it wasn't for that reason I want to know



There was a glitch that people exploited to get free username changes. The add-on was intended for you to pay for every username change. But after people used that glitch, the old username change add-on was taken off. The new one requires going to the contact the staff board.


----------



## Chicha

Are all the character collectibles supposed to be unique (as in 1 per user)? I've seen people have Mint line-ups so it's a bit confusing.


----------



## Oblivia

Chicha said:


> Are all the character collectibles supposed to be unique (as in 1 per user)? I've seen people have Mint line-ups so it's a bit confusing.



The villager collectibles are not unique, though the NPC collectibles (Jack, Pav?, and Leif) are.


----------



## Chicha

Oblivia said:


> The villager collectibles are not unique, though the NPC collectibles (Jack, Pav?, and Leif) are.



Thank you for the speedy reply! It's a shame they're not but ah well.


----------



## Jacob

I'm trying to sell some collectibles  any idea when the shop will be up?


----------



## will.

What are the pre-set user titles? How many posts do I need to gain Senior Member?


----------



## Oblivia

donnellcrossing said:


> What are the pre-set user titles? How many posts do I need to gain Senior Member?



Your user title will default to senior member when you reach 500 posts.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Is there a way to receive notifications or some visible indication on the site that one of my posts in a thread has been specifically quoted and replied to besides subscribing to the whole thread itself? Just wondering.

Edit: I guess I'm just wondering if there's a way to get a little notification at the top of the page for when my posts or threads are replied to like the same way it shows the little number showing I've gotten private messages. Sorry for being confusing about it.

Edit 2: Sorry for all the edits but I had one other question, which is, I tried to post in the Introduction Board but got a notice saying it had to be approved by a moderator first. Is this normal or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Justin

WitchOfMiracles said:


> Is there a way to receive notifications or some visible indication on the site that one of my posts in a thread has been specifically quoted and replied to besides subscribing to the whole thread itself? Just wondering.
> 
> Edit: I guess I'm just wondering if there's a way to get a little notification at the top of the page for when my posts or threads are replied to like the same way it shows the little number showing I've gotten private messages. Sorry for being confusing about it.
> 
> Edit 2: Sorry for all the edits but I had one other question, which is, I tried to post in the Introduction Board but got a notice saying it had to be approved by a moderator first. Is this normal or did I do something wrong?



No, that feature doesn't exist. Sorry I know it sucks!

I've approved your thread. Sometimes new account threads will get flagged by the spam filter like yours. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Justin said:


> No, that feature doesn't exist. Sorry I know it sucks!
> 
> I've approved your thread. Sometimes new account threads will get flagged by the spam filter like yours. Welcome to the forums!



It's nothing big, I was just wondering if I was being silly and missing some setting somewhere.  And thanks so much for doing that for me, and for the welcome.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

How much are you willing to sell the site for? I'd give you $100 or 100 million legitimately earned ACNL Bells for it if the staff stayed forever and there weren't any nasty catches, as long as the ad revenue covers hosting costs and my $100. Basically I want to scam you without it feeling like a scam and more like "oh boy, 100 big ones!"

(not a very serious question as I seriously doubt you'd settle for that little)

EDIT: And if it turns out the site doesn't just look after itself, I withdraw my offer entirely.


----------



## oath2order

can we get 2 factor authentication here

russians keep hacking the instagram i never use and im paranoid


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

oath2order said:


> can we get 2 factor authentication here



Although I'm certainly not one to say since I have nothing to do with managing this place, the answer is likely _not in the foreseeable future_. In my opinion, enabling SSL and updating the backend stuff is higher priority. There's probably some VBulletin plugin that works with Google Authenticator, but I'm not looking into it.



Spoiler: PARANOIA FUEL



To fuel your paranoia, logging in on here sends your username and password as plain text, which is bad news if you're using public internet access since it is more likely to be intercepted there than at home. If you're already logged in, access to your account can be gained, but not your password. If you're going via a malicious proxy server then R.I.P.

I know the staff hate me for rattling on about this, but it's important to have some encryption when transferring login data and there's a reason why browsers are now giving warnings and search engines are penalising. But hey, I don't think anyone's exactly actively going after TBT accounts so the risk isn't huge.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Although I'm certainly not one to say since I have nothing to do with managing this place, the answer is likely _not in the foreseeable future_. In my opinion, enabling SSL and updating the backend stuff is higher priority. There's probably some VBulletin plugin that works with Google Authenticator, but I'm not looking into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PARANOIA FUEL
> 
> 
> 
> To fuel your paranoia, logging in on here sends your username and password as plain text, which is bad news if you're using public internet access since it is more likely to be intercepted there than at home. If you're already logged in, access to your account can be gained, but not your password. If you're going via a malicious proxy server then R.I.P.
> 
> I know the staff hate me for rattling on about this, but it's important to have some encryption when transferring login data and there's a reason why browsers are now giving warnings and search engines are penalising. But hey, I don't think anyone's exactly actively going after TBT accounts so the risk isn't huge.



I don't know why dangerous hackers would be interested into a video game fansite like this. We don't even allow real-world currency trades here anyway.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know why dangerous hackers would be interested into a video game fansite like this. We don't even allow real-world currency trades here anyway.



Yeah. Spamming from a reputable account, harvesting login details which may work on other sites or just ruining someone's day are the only real reasons I can think of.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, sorry if I've perhaps been a little too active in this thread tonight, but why are [CHARGE] tags no longer functional? Presumably they once were. Not used enough, abuse, what was it? This is just a curiosity question.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Wow, it looks surprisingly bare now that the retro theme has gone from the header.


----------



## Hyoon

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Wow, it looks surprisingly bare now that the retro theme has gone from the header.



I was thinking the same thing. I hate the fall theme even more without the cute decorations .___.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

So, I've noticed that people have unique "collectibles" I think they're called in their sidebars, and I've seen a few pictures of villager's faces being among them. How do you get those? Or how much are they worth? I don't see them around much.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I just bought a "user title color change" and tried to change the color of my user title. But it doesn't seem to have worked. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I clicked on "configure" and it said to enter a color, I tried to enter a color, then it suddenly went to another screen, the configure button is gone, and my user title is still the same default color. Is there a way for me to try to use it again, or am I just out 220 TBT?


----------



## King Dorado

WitchOfMiracles said:


> So, I've noticed that people have unique "collectibles" I think they're called in their sidebars, and I've seen a few pictures of villager's faces being among them. How do you get those? Or how much are they worth? I don't see them around much.



some collectibles are sold continuously in the forum Shop, others are sold on a limited basis in the shop or only during forum events.

the members can privately trade collectibles, check the TBT Marketplace board for selling threads or you can start your own buying thread there...


----------



## Jake

King Dorado said:


> some collectibles are sold continuously in the forum Shop, others are sold on a limited basis in the shop or only during forum events.
> 
> the members can privately trade collectibles, check the TBT Marketplace board for selling threads or you can start your own buying thread there...



Umm no. You have to have lost that villager in your New Leaf town, then send your cartridge to Nintendo to check the data to ensure that villager DID in fact leave your town, then you have to politely ask them for a reference that entails the details of this villager leaving. You then need to make a thread in the Contact The Staff board, and upload that reference. We will then review your request, and if we feel your emotional attachment to that villager is warranted, we'll send you a collectible of said villager. Not sure why you're giving all this talk of "TBT Markerplace", "forum Shop" and "trading" for?

I'm sure you'd believe the word of a member of staff over some peasant member


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

King Dorado said:


> some collectibles are sold continuously in the forum Shop, others are sold on a limited basis in the shop or only during forum events.
> 
> the members can privately trade collectibles, check the TBT Marketplace board for selling threads or you can start your own buying thread there...



Thanks, although, do you know if there's a list of what villagers have been made into collectibles for the forums? I could ask for any villager but I'm not sure if some haven't even been created yet.



Jake said:


> Umm no. You have to have lost that villager in your New Leaf town, then send your cartridge to Nintendo to check the data to ensure that villager DID in fact leave your town, then you have to politely ask them for a reference that entails the details of this villager leaving. You then need to make a thread in the Contact The Staff board, and upload that reference. We will then review your request, and if we feel your emotional attachment to that villager is warranted, we'll send you a collectible of said villager. Not sure why you're giving all this talk of "TBT Markerplace", "forum Shop" and "trading" for?
> 
> I'm sure you'd believe the word of a member of staff over some peasant member



Haha, I thought you were being serious... wait, you aren't being serious, are you? I guess it's time to prepare my sixty page documentation to send to Nintendo.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

kiwikenobi said:


> I just bought a "user title color change" and tried to change the color of my user title. But it doesn't seem to have worked. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I clicked on "configure" and it said to enter a color, I tried to enter a color, then it suddenly went to another screen, the configure button is gone, and my user title is still the same default color. Is there a way for me to try to use it again, or am I just out 220 TBT?



You need to contact the staff about it as they have to change it manually now.


----------



## kiwikenobi

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You need to contact the staff about it as they have to change it manually now.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## Justin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You need to contact the staff about it as they have to change it manually now.



That's not true! You can still use the title color change automatically. It's the username change which is manual.

However, there still are some issues people have at times, like if you don't put the # in front of a color hex code it won't work. We're happy to give you a one-time refund on the item if you have any trouble with it the first time.

I've refunded you the price kiwikenobi if you wish to purchase and try again. Be sure to enter either a basic colour name or hex code including the #. Confirm that it is working using the preview, and then submit the page! Please understand that we may not be able to refund you further if you still have trouble.



WitchOfMiracles said:


> Thanks, although, do you know if there's a list of what villagers have been made into collectibles for the forums? I could ask for any villager but I'm not sure if some haven't even been created yet.



There are actually very few character ones right now. Currently we have... Jack, Pav?, Lobo, Mint, and Leif. You'll find tons of other cool collectibles out there besides characters though!



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Also, sorry if I've perhaps been a little too active in this thread tonight, but why are [CHARGE] tags no longer functional? Presumably they once were. Not used enough, abuse, what was it? This is just a curiosity question.



Disabled after some people would try to con poor innocent newbies into clicking their button and paying hundreds of bells for absolutely nothing. We got tired of cleaning up after that and issuing refunds.

Although I guess it wouldn't be as much of problem these days without welcome bells.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't know why dangerous hackers would be interested into a video game fansite like this. We don't even allow real-world currency trades here anyway.



Well we do get huge amount of spam bots so eh  Idk if anyone's doing that under the table nowadays where allowed but yeah if they want like amiibo cards there are better places smh.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Justin said:


> That's not true! You can still use the title color change automatically. It's the username change which is manual.



Sorry - got muddled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Disabled after some people would try to con poor innocent newbies into clicking their button and paying hundreds of bells for absolutely nothing. We got tired of cleaning up after that and issuing refunds.
> 
> Although I guess it wouldn't be as much of problem these days without welcome bells.



I thought it was pretty cool, but yeah, I know a couple of features were taken away due to abuse. The interest system was gone, birthday bells have gotten glitchy, alt accounts got welcome bells taken away, even poll creation bells were wedged down to less than a bell due to the decrease in quality over polls. But I learned what the real cause of people abusing it - greed.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Justin said:


> That's not true! You can still use the title color change automatically. It's the username change which is manual.
> 
> However, there still are some issues people have at times, like if you don't put the # in front of a color hex code it won't work. We're happy to give you a one-time refund on the item if you have any trouble with it the first time.
> 
> I've refunded you the price kiwikenobi if you wish to purchase and try again. Be sure to enter either a basic colour name or hex code including the #. Confirm that it is working using the preview, and then submit the page! Please understand that we may not be able to refund you further if you still have trouble.



Thank you very much! I'll give it another try. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cool, I got it to work this time. Thanks for letting me try it again!


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Justin said:


> There are actually very few character ones right now. Currently we have... Jack, Pav?, Lobo, Mint, and Leif. You'll find tons of other cool collectibles out there besides characters though!



Thanks for letting me know! Now I have to get Lobo. What's the likelihood of more characters being added in the future?


----------



## Oblivia

WitchOfMiracles said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Now I have to get Lobo. What's the likelihood of more characters being added in the future?



We'll definitely be adding many more villager collectibles in the future.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Oblivia said:


> We'll definitely be adding many more villager collectibles in the future.



Awesome! Thank you so much for the help. I'm looking forward to seeing if there will be any Christmas (why is it changing Hallows' Eve to Christmas...) collectibles I can get, I'd like to have some dark themed stuff. Like those dark and purple candies you have, and the lantern, those look pretty cool! ^^ Thanks again.


----------



## 50m4ra

Spoiler tags. How do I em?


----------



## ali.di.magix

50m4ra said:


> Spoiler tags. How do I em?



You have to type out this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler="name of spoiler here"] stuff in spoiler [/spoiler]


If you don't want a name for the spoiler then it's just this:



		HTML:
	

[spoiler] stuff in spoiler [/spoiler]


----------



## mogyay

my notification for a vm won't go away even though i keep clicking on it/logging out. any ideas on how to get rid of it?


----------



## Oblivia

mogyay said:


> my notification for a vm won't go away even though i keep clicking on it/logging out. any ideas on how to get rid of it?



The only way is to delete your most recent VM, unfortunately.  It's just a stuck notification that sometimes occurs within the vBulletin template.


----------



## mogyay

Oblivia said:


> The only way is to delete your most recent VM, unfortunately.  It's just a stuck notification that sometimes occurs within the vBulletin template.



oh that's great news i wanted to delete it anyway thank u oblivia


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What's the maximum number of attachments can you have? I plan on making the Theme of the Week Series, and it may involve uploading 75 to 100 photos a week. I wonder if that's going to be too much.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> What's the maximum number of attachments can you have? I plan on making the Theme of the Week Series, and it may involve uploading 75 to 100 photos a week. I wonder if that's going to be too much.



To my knowledge, there is no limit... but attachments will cost Bells (deleting them refunds you) and they'll be grossly compressed. You're honestly better off uploading any images to Imgur, or if possible, your own web server.


----------



## Alienfish

eh nvm redirected to wrong post -.-


----------



## Anjach

test.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Does the halloween censor mean we won't get halloween this year?

(Oh yeah I bypassed the censors fight me )


----------



## KingofHearts

Is it wrong to ask for TBT because it was my bday yesterday?


----------



## 50m4ra

~Unicorn~ said:


> Does the halloween censor mean we won't get halloween this year?
> 
> (Oh yeah I bypassed the censors fight me )



Check your hallyweens again. 

Where do goodbye threads go?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KingofHearts said:


> Is it wrong to ask for TBT because it was my bday yesterday?


Sadly the TBT get swallowed by the bot sometimes and we don't compensate it. Sorry!



50m4ra said:


> Check your hallyweens again.
> 
> Where do goodbye threads go?


Blog Tree? Maybe the Basement? Generally those are low quality threads so we don't keep them open long, especially most users end up coming back a few days later.


----------



## Oblivia

We actually don't allow goodbye threads at all, so we ask that you use the Blog Tree for this purpose.


----------



## Haydenv019

Will there ever be game specific badges? (Mario, *SPLATOON*, etc.)


----------



## Thair

How can I like a members' post? Or is that feature not available for new members?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thair said:


> How can I like a members' post? Or is that feature not available for new members?



I can't speak for the newer members since I joined before the feature was implemented, but I can say this much. There is a white box at the bottom-left corner of each post. Click the thunbs up to like it.


----------



## Haskell

Thair said:


> How can I like a members' post? Or is that feature not available for new members?



When the thumb is down and red, you have liked the corresponding post.


----------



## Thair

I can't seem to find the button to like the post though. I see the thumb up and the number (0) left of the report button but I can't click the thumb or anything.
Sorry if I'm just too dumb to figure it out or maybe it's an issue with my browser?


----------



## Trundle

Thair said:


> I can't seem to find the button to like the post though. I see the thumb up and the number (0) left of the report button but I can't click the thumb or anything.
> Sorry if I'm just too dumb to figure it out or maybe it's an issue with my browser?



Click the thumb, it should take 0.5s and then show a 1. Remember that you can't like your own posts. If it's still not working it could be a browser issue.


----------



## Thair

Thank you! It's most likely an issue with my internet/ the browser then as I've also been getting error messages on the forum the entire evening.


----------



## AngelBunny

how come the holiday on october 31st is being replaced with christmas?


----------



## dedenne

I give up
Wait...
IT LITERALLY IS

I'm so dumb


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hi there,
Is there a size limit on shop graphics? Are you allowed to have a graphic for a shop?
Like if you have a shop for items or cycling or whatever, and you add a graphic that says the title and prices/rules.
Thanks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Will the Rules and Guidelines eventually have a rule explicitly stated that you need to be respectful to the site staff? Because after seeing a few cases of people showing disrespect towards the staff, publicly, I'm kinda thinking that we need something like that.


----------



## Haskell

Ik this isn't exactly an on-site question but
where can I find sprites of AC animals?


----------



## Thair

Raskell said:


> Ik this isn't exactly an on-site question but
> where can I find sprites of AC animals?



I use this post: http://chriiscrossing.tumblr.com/post/139062353525/villager-spritespixels but it's not the original source of them in case you want to give credit when using them!


----------



## Haskell

Thair said:


> I use this post: http://chriiscrossing.tumblr.com/post/139062353525/villager-spritespixels but it's not the original source of them in case you want to give credit when using them!



Thank you, Thair! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Alolan_Apples said:


> Will the Rules and Guidelines eventually have a rule explicitly stated that you need to be respectful to the site staff? Because after seeing a few cases of people showing disrespect towards the staff, publicly, I'm kinda thinking that we need something like that.



What's common knowledge shouldn't have to be a rule, sadly, but those who a rude should be penalized.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> Will the Rules and Guidelines eventually have a rule explicitly stated that you need to be respectful to the site staff?



The first rule is about respecting others. I see no reason for the staff to not fall under this unless you get really picky about the wording, claiming they aren't members or something like that.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> Will the Rules and Guidelines eventually have a rule explicitly stated that you need to be respectful to the site staff? Because after seeing a few cases of people showing disrespect towards the staff, publicly, I'm kinda thinking that we need something like that.



The rule about respecting others definitely applies to every member, including the staff.  I guess I personally just understand that people are naturally going to be frustrated with us sometimes since we're the ones who are tasked with enforcing rules that not everyone agrees with, and I think most of us have a pretty thick skin when it comes to the occasional backlash.  

I actually don't mind hearing criticism or listening to ideas people have about how we can improve upon things, but when people are rude and snarky just for the sake of it I'm far less likely to consider what they're saying and would be inclined to just brush it off.  Being constructive almost always wins out over outright disrespect and/or nastiness!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> The rule about respecting others definitely applies to every member, including the staff.  I guess I personally just understand that people are naturally going to be frustrated with us sometimes since we're the ones who are tasked with enforcing rules that not everyone agrees with, and I think most of us have a pretty thick skin when it comes to the occasional backlash.
> 
> I actually don't mind hearing criticism or listening to ideas people have about how we can improve upon things, but when people are rude and snarky just for the sake of it I'm far less likely to consider what they're saying and would be inclined to just brush it off.  Being constructive almost always wins out over outright disrespect and/or nastiness!



So it's already explicitly stated that you can't be rude to a staff member, but they didn't specify that you can't be rude to a staff member.

I see people call TBT a dictatorship a couple of times, and that's one thing. But there are a few times when a member insults a staff member and the nature of the forum, and that's what I call disrespectful.

My guess of what's okay and what's not okay:

Okay: Mods are Nazis.
Not okay: Mods are immature children that cannot run the forum correctly.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> So it's already explicitly stated that you can't be rude to a staff member, but they didn't specify that you can't be rude to a staff member.
> 
> I see people call TBT a dictatorship a couple of times, and that's one thing. But there are a few times when a member insults a staff member and the nature of the forum, and that's what I call disrespectful.
> 
> My guess of what's okay and what's not okay:
> 
> Okay: Mods are Nazis.
> Not okay: Mods are immature children that cannot run the forum correctly.



I mean, I can't say being called a Nazi is necessarily the most constructive thing and certainly doesn't help me to understand why someone's upset!  The examples you gave there are interchangeable in terms of how I'd react to reading them, honestly.  If someone has a genuine concern about the way the forum's being run or a policy of ours, I definitely encourage them to post about it in the Contact the Staff board, but if they just want to bash specific staff members or the forum as a whole with no elaboration whatsoever, then I just see that as immature behavior that doesn't help anyone feel better about whatever the issue is.


----------



## Aali

Is there still a villager tier list in the villager trading section? I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> I mean, I can't say being called a Nazi is necessarily the most constructive thing and certainly doesn't help me to understand why someone's upset!  The examples you gave there are interchangeable in terms of how I'd react to reading them, honestly.  If someone has a genuine concern about the way the forum's being run or a policy of ours, I definitely encourage them to post about it in the Contact the Staff board, but if they just want to bash specific staff members or the forum as a whole with no elaboration whatsoever, then I just see that as immature behavior that doesn't help anyone feel better about whatever the issue is.



I see now. The reason why I thought it's okay to say "Mods are Nazis" or "TBT is a dictatorship" without elaboration off this board is because they have been used to seeing that all the time. People are always gonna say stuff like that when the rules get stricter. But for stuff like "Mods are immature children" or "Learn how to run a forum", that's infraction-worthy because this is highly disrespectful to insult the nature of the forum like that, and it clearly shows that you are a rebel. But in the end, I agree that it's better to be constructive without telling them that they act like strict parents or whatever can insult the nature of the forum.


----------



## Haskell

Why do people care about dates when it comes to collectibles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Raskell said:


> Why do people care about dates when it comes to collectibles?



It's because of order. The sidebar orders from first to last based on how recently the collectible was purchased. The earlier it is purchased, the later it shows up in your sidebar. People prefer to put some collectible in a weird position on their sidebar. Others (like me) are more simple based on when we want our collectibles. For instance, I purchased my last birthstone on August 1st, 2015. I didn't want my birthstone order disrupted when I had my sidebar of apples, so I wanted to get only the apples purchased after August 1st.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Raskell said:


> Why do people care about dates when it comes to collectibles?



Simply what Apple said.

To add to what he said, when I bought my Goomba and Pinky collectibles, I had to make sure they were dated before my tetris collectible so that they would be on its right side. I also had to trade Invader dates since it was on the right of my TBT Fair patch and I wanted it to be on the left.

We're just weird about stuff like that.


----------



## Haskell

xSuperMario64x said:


> Simply what Apple said.
> 
> To add to what he said, when I bought my Goomba and Pinky collectibles, I had to make sure they were dated before my tetris collectible so that they would be on its right side. I also had to trade Invader dates since it was on the right of my TBT Fair patch and I wanted it to be on the left.
> 
> We're just weird about stuff like that.



I'd be more into collectibles if we could organize them personally and not have to go looking for dates then.

I always didn't know how to organize my sidebar in the order I want but now I know. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Aali said:


> Is there still a villager tier list in the villager trading section? I can't seem to find it anymore.



There are a few recent ones, but I don't think there's one that's been updated in the last month.

Here's Alien's list: [x]
From there, there are links to the previous lists made and their most recent updates. Other than that, I don't think there are any new ones being worked on atm.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Haskell

Are political threads officially banned from TBT?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Raskell said:


> Are political threads officially banned from TBT?



I think that last thread got closed due to a potent that it will erupt into a flame war like what happened to the old What's Bothering You thread (where the drama was at the worst).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Raskell said:


> Are political threads officially banned from TBT?



No.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> like what happened to the old What's Bothering You thread (where the drama was at the worst).


I still wonder what happened there


----------



## dedenne

I have a bit of a post merge issue. It's never happened this often.
I was banning someone is the your banned game, so it was like

Dedenne2:

Someone:

Then when I pressed post, it merged my post


----------



## Allure

Do you make TBT Bells from blog posts?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Allure said:


> Do you make TBT Bells from blog posts?



No, even if you spend a solid month writing the perfect blog post. The Blog Tree isn't used all that much - I didn't even realise it existed for something like a year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> No, even if you spend a solid month writing the perfect blog post. The Blog Tree isn't used all that much - I didn't even realise it existed for something like a year.



He's right. I've made over 300 blog entries, and not once have I earned a single bell for my entries. But one user did earn 270 TBT for posting the 100th comment on one of my blogs.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I see in some of the mods' likes, they like posts from other staff under the name of -=Hidden Content=-

pls explain (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

~Unicorn~ said:


> I see in some of the mods' likes, they like posts from other staff under the name of -=Hidden Content=-
> 
> pls explain (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



It means the threads are available for mod viewing only.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> It means the threads are available for mod viewing only.



ik thats obvious but the real question is what's going on there


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> ik thats obvious but the real question is what's going on there



It's the same reason we would like anyone else's post. We have our own private boards to discuss staff matters such as events etc... and we use the like button if we agree with someone else. Not that difficult to explain, no conspiracy, nothing dodgy or secretive going on.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jake said:


> It's the same reason we would like anyone else's post. We have our own private boards to discuss staff matters such as events etc... and we use the like button if we agree with someone else. Not that difficult to explain, no conspiracy, nothing dodgy or secretive going on.


oh ok


----------



## AkaneQ

What happen to the "Able Sisters"?
I am looking for a place related to QR codes and designs.


----------



## Oblivia

AkaneQ said:


> What happen to the "Able Sisters"?
> I am looking for a place related to QR codes and designs.



It's right here!  Able Sisters is a subforum in the Animal Crossing: New Leaf board.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Small, random question, and probably my bad for not being consistently active here, but I appear to have some kind of question mark icon below my icon, and when I hover it indicates that it was originally a treasure thingy that was gifted to me. When I check my inventory however, there's nothing there at all. Is it possible to restore the image/item so it's not just a weird grey question mark? haha


----------



## Alienfish

ClefairyKid said:


> Small, random question, and probably my bad for not being consistently active here, but I appear to have some kind of question mark icon below my icon, and when I hover it indicates that it was originally a treasure thingy that was gifted to me. When I check my inventory however, there's nothing there at all. Is it possible to restore the image/item so it's not just a weird grey question mark? haha



Looks like one of those temporary seasonal holiday items, my best bet would be the Christmas lights.

Don't know if you can hide them like you can with Valentine's day roses though or if they will appear this Hall- I mean Christmas though.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Ah, yeah it sounds like something I would have been after haha why is it that some just disappear though? sounds a bit like it defeats the point of them XD


----------



## Alienfish

ClefairyKid said:


> Ah, yeah it sounds like something I would have been after haha why is it that some just disappear though? sounds a bit like it defeats the point of them XD



Well, Valentine's roses are seasonal, so if you have any of those they will be up around that season (I have like a ton of those so yeah I'll probably make sure they show up by then).

I'd guess it's some seasonal fun, but yeah I agree they can be a bit obnoxious especially if they still show up but you can't see them.

Also if anyone has better info on those, feel free to add information since yeah I've been away in periods and I don't think I have mine left.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Hmm, just had a look and when I hid my other two thingies, it seems to have disappeared entirely now (I do have a screenshot of what we're talking about if needed though haha)
Looks much neater now :'D


----------



## Alienfish

ClefairyKid said:


> Hmm, just had a look and when I hid my other two thingies, it seems to have disappeared entirely now (I do have a screenshot of what we're talking about if needed though haha)
> Looks much neater now :'D



Ah, might be one-time fun then depending on the year. But yeah I agree, I either hide or discard them because they either clog space or mess up lel


----------



## AkaneQ

Oblivia said:


> It's right here!  Able Sisters is a subforum in the Animal Crossing: New Leaf board.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## AC_2007

Hello! How do i earn TBT bells quickly? Is it just by posting on threads?


----------



## Haskell

Can (Purchasable content) be brought back, please?

- - - Post Merge - - -



AC_2007 said:


> Hello! How do i earn TBT bells quickly? Is it just by posting on threads?



Here, have 43 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Raskell said:


> Can (Purchasable content) be brought back, please?



I don't think that will happen again. Once a feature has been revoked due to abuse, they won't return it.

And I think you're doing it wrong. Purchasable content actually uses the [CHARGE] tags. Still, the functionality is long gone.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AC_2007 said:


> Hello! How do i earn TBT bells quickly? Is it just by posting on threads?



Posting is how most members make them, but you can also sell things from your New Leaf game or offer select goods/services.


----------



## AC_2007

..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Can (Purchasable content) be brought back, please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Here, have 43 TBT.



Thank you so so much! <3 ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Hello, I was wondering if there's a way to tell if a user is banned?

I've noticed banned users lose their profile image, yet people can remove that anyway.
Also being unable to post on their VM page, though can't that also be done in settings somehow?

So what is the actual way to tell if someone is banned?

I'm curious since a user on here, Maycee, the profile no longer has those options when it did previously. And they just joined so I found it weird someone could get banned so quickly


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Issi said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there's a way to tell if a user is banned?
> 
> I've noticed banned users lose their profile image, yet people can remove that anyway.
> Also being unable to post on their VM page, though can't that also be done in settings somehow?
> 
> So what is the actual way to tell if someone is banned?
> 
> I'm curious since a user on here, Maycee, the profile no longer has those options when it did previously. And they just joined so I found it weird someone could get banned so quickly



If their username is brown, it means they have been banned. That's how you can tell.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Alolan_Apples said:


> If their username is brown, it means they have been banned. That's how you can tell.



Cool, thanks Apples  You're so informative

I still wonder how they got banned so fast XP

That brings me to another question...

If you ask the staff why a user was banned, can they reply or is it private and the reasons cannot be made public? I thought they were once before for another user, I might be mistaken.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> If their username is brown, it means they have been banned.



Or alternatively...



Oblivia said:


> Brown name = this can mean many different things. A user awaiting email confirmation, a banned member, a disabled account, or a forum NPC (non-playable character) like Zipper T. Bunny, Resetti, Gyroid, etc.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Or alternatively...



Thank you for all the info ^-^


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Issi said:


> Cool, thanks Apples  You're so informative
> 
> I still wonder how they got banned so fast XP
> 
> That brings me to another question...
> 
> If you ask the staff why a user was banned, can they reply or is it private and the reasons cannot be made public? I thought they were once before for another user, I might be mistaken.


We don’t reveal that


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Tom said:


> We don’t reveal that


Ok, that makes sense :3 Thanks for your reply Tom


----------



## crispmaples

Are there rules on bumping threads? I can't seem to find out about it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

AutumnPlains said:


> Are there rules on bumping threads? I can't seem to find out about it.



Rule 1c. Every four hours at most, except for the Amiibo Card Post Office board which is every eight hours.


----------



## crispmaples

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Rule 1c. Every four hours at most, except for the Amiibo Card Post Office board which is every eight hours.



Awesome!

I had a feeling that there'd be a rule, I didn't want to break any.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## dedenne

How often are post merges?


----------



## EvieEvening23

How many attachments can you put on a blog post?



Dedenne2 said:


> How often are post merges?



30 minutes, I think.


----------



## dedenne

EvieEvening23 said:


> How many attachments can you put on a blog post?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes, I think.



Okay, thanks


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Am I going to get banned for bumping that old please ignore thread? D:

It will never happen again, honest


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Issi said:


> Am I going to get banned for bumping that old please ignore thread? D:



Nah, the most you'll receive for that is a warning.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Nah, the most you'll receive for that is a warning.



I noticed Oblivia already locked it too, so I think I'm good xD


----------



## Haskell

I am gone from TBT for about a day and four people who I never
 thought would be banned and added value to this site are banned.

What in the world happened? Did the rules change?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Raskell said:


> I am gone from TBT for about a day and four people who I never
> thought would be banned and added value to this site are banned.
> 
> What in the world happened? Did the rules change?



I'm also curious about this.


----------



## Haskell

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm also curious about this.



Well, three people who I didn't think would ever be banned.

The fourth was also a bit weird.

Still, did the rules change?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here's a question I have about the museum. Is writing fanfics allowed in the museum forum? I'm only curious because that's easy TBT, and I don't want to make big TBT in a guilty way.



I'm gonna ask again because it's been two years since I asked this, and I want to know if this is still okay after many rule changes. I'm not trying to do TBT Bell farming, but mostly for entertainment.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm gonna ask again because it's been two years since I asked this, and I want to know if this is still okay after many rule changes. I'm not trying to do TBT Bell farming, but mostly for entertainment.



I see no issues with sharing your writing in the Museum, provided it's all forum appropriate!


----------



## Jake

You guys should know by now that we don't allow the discussion of bans publicly on the forums. Please refrain from discussing or asking questions about bans.
If you ever think the rules have changed, check The Bulletin Board for any updates.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I reported one of my threads a few days ago so I could have it closed (because I didn't want it to start a controversy) and it's still open. I don't want to rush the staff or anything but it's making me a bit worried.


I think we should have the option to close all threads we make, not just threads in re-tail/trading plaza.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

xSuperMario64x said:


> I reported one of my threads a few days ago so I could have it closed (because I didn't want it to start a controversy) and it's still open. I don't want to rush the staff or anything but it's making me a bit worried.
> 
> 
> I think we should have the option to close all threads we make, not just threads in re-tail/trading plaza.



I agree with this, although unfortunately it is unlikely the staff will follow your request unless they decide the thread deserves to be locked.



Justin said:


> Not speaking for the entire staff here, but at least in my view, I don't agree with self-locking (outside of trade) because it essentially says that the OP of a thread somehow "owns" the thread. I don't think as a thread creator you should have the ability to decide you want to shutdown a discussion that many users may be partaking in just because you may not like the discussion anymore. Discussion threads are for the entire community, not just for the creator. Whether a thread has gotten out of hand and needs to be shutdown is for the moderators to determine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I agree with this, although unfortunately it is unlikely the staff will follow your request unless they decide the thread deserves to be locked.



I see their position. I'm just worried that the thread _will_ get out of hand, but I guess we'll just have to sit back and let it happen so it can be closed.


----------



## dedenne

xSuperMario64x said:


> I reported one of my threads a few days ago so I could have it closed (because I didn't want it to start a controversy) and it's still open. I don't want to rush the staff or anything but it's making me a bit worried.
> 
> 
> I think we should have the option to close all threads we make, not just threads in re-tail/trading plaza.



I thought you could always close threads???


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Dedenne2 said:


> I thought you could always close threads???



No, only in certain boards such as Re-Tail and The Train Station. Generally trading boards can be closed and discussion ones can't.


----------



## Haskell

I may or may not leave TBT. May or may not just take a break...

What's are some projects that the staff has? Anything interesting?
The woods thing is cool but not my thing. 

When is an AC game coming out? A new one? Bc that means new ppl.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Raskell said:


> When is an AC game coming out? A new one? Bc that means new ppl.



Let's look at when we can expect Animal Crossing for the Switch based on the release dates of previous Nintendo systems and Animal Crossing titles, shall we? (using European dates for simplicity)

GCN: 03/05/02
AC: 24/09/04

DS: 11/03/05
WW: 31/03/06

Wii: 08/12/06
CF: 05/12/08

3DS: 25/03/11
NL: 14/06/13

Switch: 03/03/17

So... probably in 2019 as Wild World is the only one that got released a year after the system.


----------



## dedenne

What does the + next to a user mean?
I've seen Allure+ and Issi+...
Does that mean they're your friends?


----------



## Jake

Dedenne2 said:


> What does the + next to a user mean?
> I've seen Allure+ and Issi+...
> Does that mean they're your friends?



Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Okay, I know how to report posts ect., but how do you report a user in general? I couldn't find anything on the profile to click, and am unsure of how to alert staff about a member if ever needed?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Issi said:


> Okay, I know how to report posts ect., but how do you report a user in general? I couldn't find anything on the profile to click, and am unsure of how to alert staff about a member if ever needed?



Unless it's extremely urgent (in which case I would recommend you PM an online *moderator* along with reporting one of their posts), you should post something about it in Contact the Staff that way it's a private dialogue between all staff members and only yourself.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Tom said:


> Unless it's extremely urgent (in which case I would recommend you PM an online *moderator* along with reporting one of their posts), you should post something about it in Contact the Staff that way it's a private dialogue between all staff members and only yourself.



Alright, thank you! That makes sense ^-^

If in the future I need to report someone I'll be sure to do as you instructed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Issi said:


> Alright, thank you! That makes sense ^-^
> 
> If in the future I need to report someone I'll be sure to do as you instructed.



I use the Contact the Staff board when I have a problem with another member too. But if you do, it's strongly suggested that you show evidence on some of the cases.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Can you contest a negative feedback if you got if got it from i.e someone's who's just being a jerk or just scammed you?
Because there's this one member that's general being a jerk to people right now and giving them feedback for petty things.
Just for future note.


----------



## Spooky.

In all the time I've been here I've never been able to find a full list, so...
What is the list of ALL the boards that don't give bells for posting on?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ably.Saucey said:


> Can you contest a negative feedback if you got if got it from i.e someone's who's just being a jerk or just scammed you?
> Because there's this one member that's general being a jerk to people right now and giving them feedback for petty things.
> Just for future note.



Yes you can, via Contact the Staff or the report function.


----------



## WordKnight

How can I delete my posts that I messed up on?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

WordKnight said:


> How can I delete my posts that I messed up on?



You don't. They're there forever. The best you can do is edit them.


----------



## GreatUsername

Uhhhh how can you change the order of collectibles on your sidebar because I kinda forgot


----------



## xSuperMario64x

GreatUsername said:


> Uhhhh how can you change the order of collectibles on your sidebar because I kinda forgot



They're organized by date, from most recent to least recent.


----------



## Chick

GreatUsername said:


> Uhhhh how can you change the order of collectibles on your sidebar because I kinda forgot


Yeah, as N64 said, they go from oldest at the end to newest at the front. That?s why people are picky about dates on their collectibles. Took me a time to figure out, actually.
?????????????????
This is my question. Now, say you?re buying an item in ACNL off somebody for TBT. The person dropped the item off at your town and the trade went smoothly. 
Do you put a positive rating on the person's profile as the *trader, or host*?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Chick said:


> This is my question. Now, say you’re buying an item in ACNL off somebody for TBT. The person dropped the item off at your town and the trade went smoothly.
> Do you put a positive rating on the person's profile as the *trader, or host*?



It doesn't make a great deal of difference. If you have already received a rating and they went for _visitor_, I would go for _trader_ and if _trader_, the same. If not, just whichever you prefer. I don't know if there's an official stance on what is best to choose, but you'll always be either a host or a visitor, so that third choice does become a bit redundant.


----------



## Keldi

Is it just me, or do notifications from liking a post don't work anymore?


----------



## dedenne

Keldi said:


> Is it just me, or do notifications from liking a post don't work anymore?



They work  only if someone's like your post though


----------



## Keldi

Dedenne2 said:


> They work  only if someone's like your post though



I didn't get a notification from you though :/ I just swinged by to see if anybody responded


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I don't know if it's been mentioned at all recently, but is another Bell Tree Podcast being considered? I never listened to the couple podcasts you did make, but I get the feeling more episodes would always be welcome.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned at all recently, but is another Bell Tree Podcast being considered? I never listened to the couple podcasts you did make, but I get the feeling more episodes would always be welcome.



No


----------



## Justin

I think a few of us are open to the idea of bringing it back.

There are ten of us after all. Not all ten of us would have to participate for it to happen of course. Clearly Jake isn't interested in joining then but that doesn't mean it can't happen still!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I think a few of us are open to the idea of bringing it back.
> 
> There are ten of us after all. Not all ten of us would have to participate for it to happen of course. Clearly Jake isn't interested in joining then but that doesn't mean it can't happen still!



What type of leader are you? Why would you lie to members!


----------



## Oblivia

I can confirm that a handful of us are totally down for a podcast.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> I can confirm that a handful of us are totally down for a podcast.



You can invite me to participate in the podcast, but I'm not a mod, so I'm out.


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> You can invite me to participate in the podcast, but I'm not a mod, so I'm out.



Don't worry, you can take my spot.


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> Don't worry, you can take my spot.



Jamie is feeling insecure about himself.


----------



## Trundle

Can the site be configured with HTTPS?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Trundle said:


> Can the site be configured with HTTPS?



Myself and others have asked about this before and it doesn't appear to be something that they currently see as important. This bothers me as, depending on the host, it can be set up for free in a just a few minutes with Let's Encrypt and I doubt it'll be too long before the need for encryption is taken even more seriously than it currently is.


----------



## Flare

So um, are the villagers on the banners the staff's favorites or were they just chosen randomly?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flare said:


> So um, are the villagers on the banners the staff's favorites or were they just chosen randomly?



I picked two of my favorites. I was going to list more, but I didn't want to flood the banner and poor Laudine.


----------



## Tessie

how do i upload an animated avatar? ive seen some people on the forum have avatars that move


----------



## dedenne

Tessie said:


> how do i upload an animated avatar? ive seen some people on the forum have avatars that move



It's an add-on you buy from the shop


----------



## Kingdok

Why are Protonmail emails not allowed?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Kingdok said:


> Why are Protonmail emails not allowed?



It's possible there's a whitelist and Protonmail's not on it, or it's blacklisted for some reason such as being used for spam. This is just speculation though. Only those with colourful usernames can reveal the site's secrets.


----------



## Kingdok

Well its encrypted, so that might be cause for suspicion about its users I guess. It would just be useful to disconnect my forum identities from the email I use for real life things.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Kingdok said:


> Well its encrypted, so that might be cause for suspicion about its users I guess. It would just be useful to disconnect my forum identities from the email I use for real life things.



Hmm... well now that you've already signed up, you may be able to change your email address at _Settings_ -> _Edit Email & Password_. If not, that's a bit of a blow.


----------



## Kingdok

Looks like it's been manualy blacklisted, thanks anyway though.


----------



## Halloqueen

I've seen people in the past ask about why their user titles didn't change colors when they had purchased the collectible that gives them the ability to change the color. This had me wondering whether these collectibles, like avatar width extension, animation, and user title color change are one-time only use or if after you've purchased them you can use them forever.


----------



## Zane

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I've seen people in the past ask about why their user titles didn't change colors when they had purchased the collectible that gives them the ability to change the color. This had me wondering whether these collectibles, like avatar width extension, animation, and user title color change are one-time only use or if after you've purchased them you can use them forever.



User title color changes are one-time use but you can buy as many as you want so you can get different colors. People whose titles didn't change colors after they bought it most likely entered in the color code wrong (you gotta be really careful about that cuz that uses up the color change, well last I knew anyway).


----------



## Haskell

Why do posts get deleted (especially if they've received likes)?


----------



## MayorLily

Why i cannot use the search button, every time i search for things on the site it always showed me the Advanced search tab, but when i tried to do the Advanced search it wouldn't doing anything it just refreshing the page without showing things i want to search

Another one is about ABD, is it just for storing the TBTs? I would like to know more about it  

How do you obtaining/have Seashells?

Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh never mind i found out about the seashells sorry I still don't know about the others in my question though


----------



## Chicha

MayorLily said:


> Why i cannot use the search button, every time i search for things on the site it always showed me the Advanced search tab, but when i tried to do the Advanced search it wouldn't doing anything it just refreshing the page without showing things i want to search



Are you on mobile? That's the only reason I'm thinking it may not work correctly. I find that it works best with the forum's desktop version.



> Another one is about ABD, is it just for storing the TBTs? I would like to know more about it



Yep, it's just for storing TBT. Most richer members tend to store their TBT with the ABD. It's totally up to you to use it regardless of your TBT amount. It's just a preference. 


I've got a question for the staff: do we not get TBT when posting in the Pocket Camp section?


----------



## Nicole.

Is there anyway of removing the 1 notification that I cannot get rid of? It's happened before and I don't remember how I got rid of it now. 

It's a so called 'unread visitor message' but I know for sure that I have read them. I probably sat for about 15 minutes looking through them all.


----------



## Alienfish

Nicole. said:


> Is there anyway of removing the 1 notification that I cannot get rid of? It's happened before and I don't remember how I got rid of it now.
> 
> It's a so called 'unread visitor message' but I know for sure that I have read them. I probably sat for about 15 minutes looking through them all.



Delete said message and it should fix it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Raskell said:


> Why do posts get deleted (especially if they've received likes)?



Usually only if they are rule-breaking or the staff are against them (for exposing site flaws etc.).


----------



## Halloqueen

Thank you for the answer regarding the user title color change, Zane. I am still wondering about whether avatar width extension and animation are similarly one-time use or if they remain permanently. I don't have a way to make bells other than through posting so such a hefty price for those has me curious. 

Also, is there anywhere we can suggest ideas for new collectables?


----------



## Zane

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Thank you for the answer regarding the user title color change, Zane. I am still wondering about whether avatar width extension and animation are similarly one-time use or if they remain permanently. I don't have a way to make bells other than through posting so such a hefty price for those has me curious.
> 
> Also, is there anywhere we can suggest ideas for new collectables?



Np! And yeah the avatar width extension and animation add-ons are permanent, only need to buy those once. 

I see people throw out ideas for collectibles all the time (mostly in this thread) but I don't believe there's anywhere to officially suggest some.


----------



## Haskell

nvm


----------



## Nicole.

Sheila said:


> Delete said message and it should fix it.



Sorted, thank you! <3


----------



## AngelBunny

why is francine replaced with a turkey?


----------



## Flare

Bunny from tiger said:


> why is francine replaced with a turkey?



Laudine deicded to dissect Franklin's head in multiple universes and threw Francine's head to the Trash Can.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How come SockHead isn't a Sage anymore?


----------



## Giddy

Don't know if this is right place for it but~



For somereason this is what I see when I look at a post and I don't know why? I've restarted my computer a few times so I don't think its my computers problem?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Giddy said:


> Don't know if this is right place for it but~
> 
> View attachment 212025
> 
> For somereason this is what I see when I look at a post and I don't know why? I've restarted my computer a few times so I don't think its my computers problem?



Do a no-cache refresh by hitting CTRL+F5 unless on a Mac.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Giddy said:


> Don't know if this is right place for it but~
> 
> View attachment 212025
> 
> For somereason this is what I see when I look at a post and I don't know why? I've restarted my computer a few times so I don't think its my computers problem?



Do a no-cache refresh by hitting CTRL+F5 unless on a Mac.


----------



## Giddy

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do a no-cache refresh by hitting CTRL+F5 unless on a Mac.



Thank you so much! Have a wonderful day! I'll keep that in mind if it happens again.


----------



## Sweetened Poison

How do I earn shells? I really want to change my title under my name 

*Edit:* Oops, misread the item! Looks like it's the same in both shops ^^ . In which case, how _does_ the title under my username change?
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## King Dorado

Sweetened Poison said:


> How do I earn shells? I really want to change my title under my name
> 
> *Edit:* Oops, misread the item! Looks like it's the same in both shops ^^ . In which case, how _does_ the title under my username change?
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​



just go to the settings tab at top of the page; then choose edit profile; then you can type whatever you want in the "custom user title" box, then hit save


----------



## Alienfish

Sweetened Poison said:


> How do I earn shells? I really want to change my title under my name
> 
> *Edit:* Oops, misread the item! Looks like it's the same in both shops ^^ . In which case, how _does_ the title under my username change?
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​



Shells are for new members only that you can spend in Kapp'n's Seaside Shack.

As for just changing the usertitle, go to Settings > Edit Profile and write in something in the box where it says "Custom User Title" and hit Save Changes.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

How to un-Winter? I feel cold.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> How to un-Winter? I feel cold.



Use TBT undercover.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> Use TBT undercover.



But that's boring. How do I time-travel on the forums?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I've had a stuck visitor message notification for about a week now, I've gone back 10 pages in my messages and can't seem to make it go away.
Do I need to clear something?


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> But that's boring. How do I time-travel on the forums?



https://archive.org/web/


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> https://archive.org/web/



I... I guess.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Ably.Saucey said:


> I've had a stuck visitor message notification for about a week now, I've gone back 10 pages in my messages and can't seem to make it go away.
> Do I need to clear something?



It finally went away after I went into settings. Whether or not it had anything to do with going into settings or not, I don't know. But it's gone and I'm all good.


----------



## Animalcrossing10

What's tbt?


----------



## FruityLogic

Hello. Made an account here about a year ago, but haven't been active for around six months. I switched emails recently, and I tried to change the email associated with my account a month or two back, but I got a "administrator has banned this email address" message (informing me to change my email to continue, which is what I was trying to do). 

I assume this is because I have been inactive for some time? I sent a message to the administrator, but didn't receive a response. Seeing now that I wasn't supposed to send it unless I had failed with posting a new topic/responding to the help thread, I'm trying again (remembering that I had an account here). The last time I was most active was around December of last year, I would say (I don't recall saying anything that could have gotten me in trouble either, so I don't think this is a suspension). 

My apologies for the length of this; I'm not completely familiar with how things are done around here (as I was just a casual poster).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

FruityLogic said:


> ^



Staff: Is this being looked into?
(not that it's any of my business)


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Staff: Is this being looked into?
> (not that it's any of my business)



Like you said, it's none of your business. Issues like this are only the business of the user in question and the staff, why would we need to publicly make this information known to anyone else?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> Like you said, it's none of your business. Issues like this are only the business of the user in question and the staff, why would we need to publicly make this information known to anyone else?



It's just that there was no response so it appears like nothing's happening. That's all.


----------



## Jeremy

FruityLogic said:


> Hello. Made an account here about a year ago, but haven't been active for around six months. I switched emails recently, and I tried to change the email associated with my account a month or two back, but I got a "administrator has banned this email address" message (informing me to change my email to continue, which is what I was trying to do).
> 
> I assume this is because I have been inactive for some time? I sent a message to the administrator, but didn't receive a response. Seeing now that I wasn't supposed to send it unless I had failed with posting a new topic/responding to the help thread, I'm trying again (remembering that I had an account here). The last time I was most active was around December of last year, I would say (I don't recall saying anything that could have gotten me in trouble either, so I don't think this is a suspension).
> 
> My apologies for the length of this; I'm not completely familiar with how things are done around here (as I was just a casual poster).



Hello, it's possible the email address is being picked up by our spam filters. I'll need to see what the address is, so you can make a private thread in Contact the Staff to share it with us. Thank you.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's just that there was no response so it appears like nothing's happening. That's all.



It's just a little weird because it wasn't that long and you're not a staff manager or something.


----------



## Aderyn

I cannot manage to make my avatar animated, do I have to enable it somewhere?

I am using animated gifs for the avatar they just show up as static photos

help a poor boy out


----------



## dedenne

Aderyn said:


> I cannot manage to make my avatar animated, do I have to enable it somewhere?
> 
> I am using animated gifs for the avatar they just show up as static photos
> 
> help a poor boy out



You need to buy the add-on from the shop ^^


----------



## Aderyn

Dedenne2 said:


> You need to buy the add-on from the shop ^^



I have, thanks for helping though


----------



## dedenne

Aderyn said:


> I have, thanks for helping though



Oh, ok
What file is it?


----------



## Aderyn

Dedenne2 said:


> Oh, ok
> What file is it?



.gif


----------



## dedenne

Aderyn said:


> .gif



Oh....I have no idea then uwu


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Where do I find the number of posts others and I posted in a thread? (Like I post 7 times in the Quick Before the mods come, and Dedenne posts 3 times. Where could I find that info?


----------



## dedenne

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Where do I find the number of posts others and I posted in a thread? (Like I post 7 times in the Quick Before the mods come, and Dedenne posts 3 times. Where could I find that info?



When your viewing the thread (not inside) click the number next to where it says posts ^^


----------



## duckykate

am i the only one who experiences this glitch? whenever i like someone's post their bells drop down to zero. it's not that big of an issue, though, and it's fixed when the page is reloaded.


----------



## dedenne

katezilla said:


> am i the only one who experiences this glitch? whenever i like someone's post their bells drop down to zero. it's not that big of an issue, though, and it's fixed when the page is reloaded.



Nope, happens to me 0v0


----------



## Jake

katezilla said:


> am i the only one who experiences this glitch? whenever i like someone's post their bells drop down to zero. it's not that big of an issue, though, and it's fixed when the page is reloaded.



It's a slight technical issue that we are unable to fix.


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> It's a slight technical issue that we are unable to fix.



Jake, you have 0 bells right now!


----------



## Jake

Raskell said:


> Jake, you have 0 bells right now!



Doesn't look like it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> Doesn't look like it



It's a joke as liking someone's post results in their number of Bells being displayed as zero until the page is reloaded. Be rad like Raskell.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's a joke as liking someone's post results in their number of Bells being displayed as zero until the page is reloaded. Be rad like Raskell.



I know it was a joke.


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> I know it was a joke.



Jake thinks I'm a joke as I'm an "it."


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Raskell said:


> Jake thinks I'm a joke as I'm an "it."



Jake, please give more consideration to those who are a mystery gender. Thank you.


----------



## ACEunice

How do I like someoone's comment? I have no idea how and I want to know in case I want to alert someone on the forum.


----------



## Alienfish

ACEunice said:


> How do I like someoone's comment? I have no idea how and I want to know in case I want to alert someone on the forum.



Click the green thumbs up at the bottom left of the post


----------



## Ankhakitty

Uh, I said I wasn't gonna post another message till after Christmas, but this issue has really been bugging me. Remember the Bell Tree Fair? Well back then I bought a TON of those tickets from the shop at that time there. They are still there not auto-deleted like they should be... I don't know if it's the right thing for me to delete them or not... Please give me help on that...


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

I see people on the forums referring to TBT as a currency; does this simply refer to on-site bells? Thank you!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

FantasticHaxorus said:


> I see people on the forums referring to TBT as a currency; does this simply refer to on-site bells? Thank you!



Yes.


----------



## Keldi

How do you close a thread in the museum shop?


----------



## dedenne

Keldi said:


> How do you close a thread in the museum shop?



You have to report it and ask for it to be closed


----------



## Micah

Is there a list of the staff here now?


----------



## Alienfish

Micah said:


> Is there a list of the staff here now?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php

or "view site leaders" near the bottom of the site :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will the site stop snowing? It actually drains my phone battery.

I would also like to know when we’ll have any updates on the new flower collectibles.


----------



## Antonio

Upon deleting posts from the blog, who is able to still see them? I deleted all 9 but I still see them.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Is it possible to move a thread? Kinda want to move one of mine from the Museum shop to just the museum e.e


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

SoraDeathEater said:


> Is it possible to move a thread? Kinda want to move one of mine from the Museum shop to just the museum e.e



Only by reporting it and hoping a mod agrees with moving it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alolan_Apples said:


> When will the site stop snowing? It actually drains my phone battery.
> 
> I would also like to know when we’ll have any updates on the new flower collectibles.


Soon (TM) [maybe?]



Antonio said:


> Upon deleting posts from the blog, who is able to still see them? I deleted all 9 but I still see them.


I believe only yourself and the staff should be able to see them if by chance you wanted something from them or we needed something from them for example. 



SoraDeathEater said:


> Is it possible to move a thread? Kinda want to move one of mine from the Museum shop to just the museum e.e


Just report it for a Staff Member to see!


----------



## Antonio

Thanks Tom! Tell Jerry, I said hi...


----------



## CyberAli3n

How can I "like" a post?
Also, is there any way I can get notifications when you post on a thread or a thread I made?


----------



## ToxiFoxy

CyberAli3n said:


> How can I "like" a post?
> Also, is there any way I can get notifications when you post on a thread or a thread I made?



Under the left part of a person's post with all their information, you should see a thing that says report with a yield sign next to it, to the left of that is a thumbs up with a number box next to it. Click the thumbs up to like a post, that will then change into an upside down thumbs up which you can click to unlike a post as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is it against the rules to throw a thread off-topic just to talk about the topic creator’s past activity on the forum? I recently reported someone who did that to me, and I haven’t seen their posts get deleted. Even if it isn’t against the rules, it’s still a common sense violation to do that, also very nosy, which both are very rude.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Well, it's rude in certain circumstances, but I don't think it would be against any rules.


----------



## duckykate

Hey, didn't there used to be an "avatar height extension" add-on in the shop? Will it ever be for sale again?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

katezilla said:


> Hey, didn't there used to be an "avatar height extension" add-on in the shop? Will it ever be for sale again?



No it won’t. They are set in stone on this decision. You can get it if you are a moderator or project staff, but they don’t want you signing up just for the perks.


----------



## duckykate

Why?? The width one is still there


----------



## kiddiemeal

hello, i'm still waiting for an admin to change my username?


----------



## duckykate

They're very busy with their own lives, just wait a bit. You followed the directions on the collectible, right?


----------



## Zane

katezilla said:


> Why?? The width one is still there



you might just be misremembering the height-extension, I've never seen that in the shop or I would've bought it (150x100 is kind of an awkward size) I've never seen anyone besides staff/sages have taller avatars either..  I mean besides the people who use that one default avatar that's randomly taller than 100 pix haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

and that penguin guy. a mystery


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> you might just be misremembering the height-extension, I've never seen that in the shop or I would've bought it (150x100 is kind of an awkward size) I've never seen anyone besides staff/sages have taller avatars either..  I mean besides the people who use that one default avatar that's randomly taller than 100 pix haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and that penguin guy. a mystery



Yeah, Superpenguin has it, so it actually is an item. Shame it will never be available for the public tho, a lot fo 150x100 look hella smooshed.


----------



## Antonio

How do I edit my blog name!? ^^


Also, avatar image won't work. It's animated and i have avatar animation item.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Antonio said:


> How do I edit my blog name!? ^^



Not really sure how you're meant to get to the edit page, but here's a direct link:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/blog_usercp.php?do=editprofile



Antonio said:


> Also, avatar image won't work. It's animated and i have avatar animation item.



I'm guessing you've resolved this since posting that as it's working fine on my screen.


----------



## duckykate

why are we allowed the width extension addon but not the height one?


----------



## Rose

katezilla said:


> why are we allowed the width extension addon but not the height one?


As I understand it, it's just a mod perk and not much more complicated than that.


----------



## Laureline

So what type of warning stay on accounts?


----------



## Oblivia

Lykaios said:


> So what type of warning stay on accounts?



All warnings stay on accounts in that they're viewable via the "infractions" tab by the site staff and the person who received the warning, as it's something that's necessary so we can keep track of the disciplinary history of each user.  However, most warnings aren't a big deal and don't count against the user unless the same behavior is repeated multiple times, and only after having received more than one warning or infraction for the same offense.


----------



## Pookah-chu

*Laggy server ruined rating*

Someone left me wi-fi rating with a very positive message but it was "negative" ruining my 100% rating. They said that this was a mistake due to the laginess/ refusal to load of the page. Can a moderator fix this for me? If someone really left me a negative rating I would accept it without complaint but this one was clearly meant to be positive and I even have a message where they say that they clicked "positive"

Please fix this for me or let me know what I can do about it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I like the new layout. Very minimalist.

View attachment 214342

Anyway, opening an incognito window and trying to force HTTP resolved it.  

And yeah, this isn't a question. Doesn't really warrant its own thread though. Also, I like the new site banner.


----------



## Jake

Pookah-chu said:


> Someone left me wi-fi rating with a very positive message but it was "negative" ruining my 100% rating. They said that this was a mistake due to the laginess/ refusal to load of the page. Can a moderator fix this for me? If someone really left me a negative rating I would accept it without complaint but this one was clearly meant to be positive and I even have a message where they say that they clicked "positive"
> 
> Please fix this for me or let me know what I can do about it



I've fixed it up for you


----------



## Keldi

I noticed the burning file tower. 
Does anybody know what caused BTF to get so laggy and slow?


----------



## Pookah-chu

Jake said:


> I've fixed it up for you



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Antonio

Nevermind! I got it working!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

How long is the avatar extender?


----------



## Zane

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> How long is the avatar extender?



increases the allowed width of ur avatar to 150px


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know that we are allowed to discuss our own warnings and infractions and not others' warnings or infractions, but am I allowed to discuss my own on my blog?


----------



## Antonio

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know that we are allowed to discuss our own warnings and infractions and not others' warnings or infractions, but am I allowed to discuss my own on my blog?



It's still discussing, just in a different location.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Antonio said:


> It's still discussing, just in a different location.



Yeah, but the question is more about if they will trust me. I have a long history of bringing up past drama on this site. However, I can talk about it on my blog without naming other users or insulting the site staff. Not saying if that's allowed, but it's possible to do so.


----------



## Antonio

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, but the question is more about if they will trust me. I have a long history of bringing up past drama on this site. However, I can talk about it on my blog without naming other users or insulting the site staff. Not saying if that's allowed, but it's possible to do so.



You said that you're allowed to talk about one's infraction/warning on the forum. If that is correct then I don't see the problem. Of course, it's how you phrase the blog post! Are you being positive about it and not being rude to others or are you being negative, calling people out and just trying to start stuff? Ranting about problems is a good thing if you are trying to get stuff off your chest, but doing it in a negative manner is not healthy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Antonio said:


> You said that you're allowed to talk about one's infraction/warning on the forum. If that is correct then I don't see the problem. Of course, it's how you phrase the blog post! Are you being positive about it and not being rude to others or are you being negative, calling people out and just trying to start stuff? Ranting about problems is a good thing if you are trying to get stuff off your chest, but doing it in a negative manner is not healthy.



I wanted to discuss what I have done wrong on the site in the past. I could explain why I violated these rules as well, but not to excuse myself. But I didn't want to call people out or make the mods look strict.

Of course, I always ask before I do something so I know what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Antonio

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wanted to discuss what I have done wrong on the site in the past. I could explain why I violated these rules as well, but not to excuse myself. But I didn't want to call people out or make the mods look strict.
> 
> Of course, I always ask before I do something so I know what to do and what not to do.



Like an apology? I don't see nothing wrong it.


----------



## Lemonsky

It seems like a post I made doesn't show up in the thread it was posted in but it still shows up in my latest posts. Is it visible to others or did the thread just lose it completely?


----------



## Antonio

Lemonsky said:


> It seems like a post I made doesn't show up in the thread it was posted in but it still shows up in my latest posts. Is it visible to others or did the thread just lose it completely?


Which thread was that? Did you refresh or try visiting the thread again?


----------



## Lemonsky

Antonio said:


> Which thread was that? Did you refresh or try visiting the thread again?


It was the accomplishment thread in the New Leaf section but it seems to be resolved now - the post is showing up normally now that other people posted in the thread after me.


----------



## mickeydamouse

How can I deactivate my account? I cannot find that option in any settings.
Thank you.


----------



## dedenne

mickeydamouse said:


> How can I deactivate my account? I cannot find that option in any settings.
> Thank you.



I believe you can't deactivate it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

mickeydamouse said:


> How can I deactivate my account? I cannot find that option in any settings.
> Thank you.



We do not offer that option. All we can do is just recommend logging out, that way if you ever decide to come back your account is here for you.


----------



## FleuraBelle

What is the current/ average TBT > IGB conversion? Like if I were to buy bells for TBT?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Skweekerz said:


> What is the current/ average TBT > IGB conversion? Like if I were to buy bells for TBT?



I think it's 100,000IGB 200,000IGB per 1TBT but I've never really dabbled in the currency trading scene.


----------



## duckykate

Its actually 200,000 igb per tbt bell


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

katezilla said:


> Its actually 200,000 igb per tbt bell



Close enough.


----------



## Antonio

wasn't it 300k?


----------



## duckykate

Nope


----------



## Laureline

If your online status is set to invisible. Are you counted as a guest or member? Like when you see whose looking at a thread.


----------



## Jake

Lykaios said:


> If your online status is set to invisible. Are you counted as a guest or member? Like when you see whose looking at a thread.



Member


----------



## Ribiveer

Hey, I made a thread this afternoon, and it got a few comments, but I couldn't find them in my notifications. Instead, I had to keep refreshing the page to see if there were any new ones. Is there a way to turn notifications on for threads you made or for subscribed threads in general?


----------



## King Dorado

so now that we can all receive shells, does that mean we can sell back a silver mailbox and get the shell buyback from shop if we upgrade to a larger mailbox?
It used to have a bells buyback listed but now it's in shells...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nimbas1103 said:


> Hey, I made a thread this afternoon, and it got a few comments, but I couldn't find them in my notifications. Instead, I had to keep refreshing the page to see if there were any new ones. Is there a way to turn notifications on for threads you made or for subscribed threads in general?


You can get email notifications about your thread, but there is not a way to get forum notifications about that currently.


----------



## Sweetley

Hi there, I have a question: If you bought a Username Change and already made a thread in 
the Contact the Staff board, how many days does it takes till the name get changed into the
new one? Just curious. ^^"


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Merrie said:


> Hi there, I have a question: If you bought a Username Change and already made a thread in
> the Contact the Staff board, how many days does it takes till the name get changed into the
> new one? Just curious. ^^"


It can take a while sometimes if all the admins are busy, they’re the only ones who can fulfill those. So please be patient a little longer, sorry!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know the rules prevent selling duped or powersaved items on this site. But if it goes against hacking, are Pokemon with illegitimate moves and abilities (such as Sturdy Shedinja or Blissey w/Final Gambit) forbidden from being sold on the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## TamaMushroom

So I was charged like 10 Bell Tree Bells to Upload a picture that would not upload. 

1. I didn't realize that we are being charged to upload things, although I haven't been on in a while, so that's my bad.
2. It failed to upload, so why did it charge me?
3. Can I get a refund or something, I know that sounds cheap, but good lord it is no't easy earning bells on here and actually contributing to conversations with a good purpose (reason why I don't post often)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TamaMushroom said:


> So I was charged like 10 Bell Tree Bells to Upload a picture that would not upload.



It quite likely did upload but just didn't get inserted into your post. Delete any unused attachments here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments


----------



## TamaMushroom

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It quite likely did upload but just didn't get inserted into your post. Delete any unused attachments here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments



It says, "You have no attachments" I am pretty sure it was becasue the file was too big, but it was only one picture... I'll be more careful from now on I guess.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

TamaMushroom said:


> It says, "You have no attachments" I am pretty sure it was becasue the file was too big, but it was only one picture... I'll be more careful from now on I guess.



Hmm, that's a shame. Unfortunately the upload system is kind of poor here and will compeess your images to no end, especially PNGs so you're probably best just using Imgur or something for images.


----------



## TamaMushroom

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Hmm, that's a shame. Unfortunately the upload system is kind of poor here and will compeess your images to no end, especially PNGs so you're probably best just using Imgur or something for images.



I appreciate your assistance! Have a blessed day!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Alolan_Apples said:


> I know the rules prevent selling duped or powersaved items on this site. But if it goes against hacking, are Pokemon with illegitimate moves and abilities (such as Sturdy Shedinja or Blissey w/Final Gambit) forbidden from being sold on the TBT Marketplace?



I would still like a staff answer on selling Pokemon with moves and abilities outside their possibilities.


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would still like a staff answer on selling Pokemon with moves and abilities outside their possibilities.



They are fine. We only disallow the trading of hacked Animal Crossing items.


----------



## duckykate

I have this "super duper mega leftover ticket" thingy left over from the bell tree fair 2017. Does it have any further use or should i just toss it?


----------



## Sweetley

I have some troubles by making posts in the General AC Discussion board. For some reasons, 
it happens sometimes that when I want to post a post, I get a message which says that the 
site want a confirmation from me that I want to leave the site. When I confirmed to leave the 
site (because the other option is to stay on this site, which doesn't help me at all, as the post 
wouldn't be post then), it turns my post into a double post (Post Merge). I edited the posts then
because it looks dumb when the same thing stands twice there. I also noticed that I either don't 
earn or even lose any TBT because of this. Is this a forum glitch or does my computer have 
something to do with it? I just had this problem today again that's why I ask. :/


----------



## King Dorado

Plankton said:


> I have some troubles by making posts in the General AC Discussion board. For some reasons,
> it happens sometimes that when I want to post a post, I get a message which says that the
> site want a confirmation from me that I want to leave the site. When I confirmed to leave the
> site (because the other option is to stay on this site, which doesn't help me at all, as the post
> wouldn't be post then), it turns my post into a double post (Post Merge). I edited the posts then
> because it looks dumb when the same thing stands twice there. I also noticed that I either don't
> earn or even lose any TBT because of this. Is this a forum glitch or does my computer have
> something to do with it? I just had this problem today again that's why I ask. :/



yeh that's a log time glitch with the forum server, it happens to all of us.  

when i get that message i usually stay on the page for a minute or two and then try hitting the post button again.


----------



## Sweetley

King Dorado said:


> yeh that's a log time glitch with the forum server, it happens to all of us.
> 
> when i get that message i usually stay on the page for a minute or two and then try hitting the post button again.



Oh, ok, good to know, thanks! I almost thought that maybe my computer or the browser I use 
would make these troubles.


----------



## MopyDream44

I was wondering if the shell distribution is still ongoing. I know we are suppose to be patient, I just want to double check to make sure because I haven't gotten any shells yet.


----------



## Alienfish

katezilla said:


> I have this "super duper mega leftover ticket" thingy left over from the bell tree fair 2017. Does it have any further use or should i just toss it?



I think you can toss it, it was for a raffle for some collectibles during the fair. I usually just discard those when said event is over or my inventory would be messy as heck.


----------



## Trundle

would it be alright if I started a thread for Smash Bros Melee friendlies using Dolphin Netplay if I don't provide any info on how to get illegal ROMs?


----------



## Sapphire Moon

I have a question I bought the username change item and have already made a thread in contact the staff. how many days does it take till the name get changed into the new one?


----------



## AndroGhostX

I have a stuck VM notification. The VM was deleted by the other user so it can't be deleted, yet I still have a notification that I have a new VM.


----------



## Alienfish

AndroGhostx said:


> I have a stuck VM notification. The VM was deleted by the other user so it can't be deleted, yet I still have a notification that I have a new VM.



Yeah, you have to delete it yourself but contact the staff and maybe they can help you fix it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sapphire Moon said:


> I have a question I bought the username change item and have already made a thread in contact the staff. how many days does it take till the name get changed into the new one?



Be patient, only the admins can do that and they are only 3 with real lives


----------



## AndroGhostX

Sheila said:


> Yeah, you have to delete it yourself but contact the staff and maybe they can help you fix it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, only the admins can do that and they are only 3 with real lives



Like I said, I can't delete it myself when it's already deleted...


----------



## Chewy.7204

I know that there is a Bunny day event. But is there normally an April fool's day event also. (I still haven't been here a year...)


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Does the tree change to Cherry Blossoms?


----------



## cornimer

Wrong thread


----------



## duckvely

I recently purchased a username change but when I go to the Contact the Staff Board, the category for username changes doesn't appear. What do I need to do to change my username?


Spoiler: it looks like this











Thanks for any help


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> would it be alright if I started a thread for Smash Bros Melee friendlies using Dolphin Netplay if I don't provide any info on how to get illegal ROMs?


I don’t think that would be okay personally. 



Sapphire Moon said:


> I have a question I bought the username change item and have already made a thread in contact the staff. how many days does it take till the name get changed into the new one?


They will take some time, it depends on when an admin has time to get to them.



AndroGhostx said:


> I have a stuck VM notification. The VM was deleted by the other user so it can't be deleted, yet I still have a notification that I have a new VM.


Do you still have this notification stuck or have newer notifications fixed this?



Chewy.7204 said:


> I know that there is a Bunny day event. But is there normally an April fool's day event also. (I still haven't been here a year...)


Sometimes? I’ll be honest, I don’t remember if there was stuff before last year. 



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Does the tree change to Cherry Blossoms?


Eventually



bogummy said:


> I recently purchased a username change but when I go to the Contact the Staff Board, the category for username changes doesn't appear. What do I need to do to change my username?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help


That is weird, I see the options for those but your screenshot doesn’t. I’ll let an admin know, thank you!


----------



## AndroGhostX

Tom said:


> Do you still have this notification stuck or have newer notifications fixed this?



Sorry for the late response, Tom. The notification is still stuck, and newer notifications haven't helped. When I get a new notification, it says I have 2 notifications.


----------



## Oblivia

AndroGhostx said:


> Sorry for the late response, Tom. The notification is still stuck, and newer notifications haven't helped. When I get a new notification, it says I have 2 notifications.



I've hard deleted both VMs that were soft deleted previously. Did that fix it?


----------



## AndroGhostX

Oblivia said:


> I've hard deleted both VMs that were soft deleted previously. Did that fix it?



Yes it is fixed now! Thank you!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Apologies if this is answered else where, I’ve checked the FAQs but that didn’t specifically answer my query. I have just become aware of the TBT system, eggs, sea shells etc. I won two eggs in the hunt and that was really cool. I looked at my currency and on some posts I have “spent” Bells. This seems like an infraction penalty. 

I know from the FAQ some of the post types that are frowned on; but why are some other posts penalised? It seems like there may be a penalty for editing? Is there a complate list of things to avoid? Thank you.


----------



## Oblivia

Angel-Rae said:


> Apologies if this is answered else where, I’ve checked the FAQs but that didn’t specifically answer my query. I have just become aware of the TBT system, eggs, sea shells etc. I won two eggs in the hunt and that was really cool. I looked at my currency and on some posts I have “spent” Bells. This seems like an infraction penalty.
> 
> I know from the FAQ some of the post types that are frowned on; but why are some other posts penalised? It seems like there may be a penalty for editing? Is there a complate list of things to avoid? Thank you.



You don't have any infractions and aren't doing anything wrong with your posts, don't worry! What you're seeing is a recalculation that happens as a result of post editing. Jake explained this a while back so I'll just quote his post since he explains it pretty well:



Jake said:


> When you edit a post it recalculates the bells as if it were a new post.
> 
> Say you make a post and gain 5 bells. You then decide to edit your post. When you edit your post you will lose all the bells from the post, but once you hit "save" you'll gain the amount for your new post. So if you made your post shorter you'll get less bells, so you'll lose them, but if you made it longer you'll actually gain bells.
> 
> TL;DR - it's a recalculation. And you'll lose/gain bells depending on whether you shorten/lengthen your original post.



I know it can be confusing, but rest assured you're not actually losing bells or being penalized.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hello. Some post/VMs I made are disappearing, though I did post and it showed once, like usual. Is this...why?


----------



## duckykate

Jeremy explained it earlier:



Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately anything you lost in that short period is gone, but there shouldn't be any issues after that. It turns out that the people who manage the server were moving stuff to a different one without notifying me when it would take place. Sorry for the inconvenience there, but there shouldn't be any reoccurring issues like we had a couple months ago.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

katezilla said:


> Jeremy explained it earlier:



OH, I see. Thank you.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Hi! I have a question regarding the search function on this website. Is there any way to skip directly to the term I searched within a thread? For example, if I search a term and click on a result, a thread, I have to click through all the thread's pages just to find that term. Is there an easier way to go about this? As in, a quicker way to find the term I searched for?


----------



## King Dorado

kiwi-strawberry said:


> Hi! I have a question regarding the search function on this website. Is there any way to skip directly to the term I searched within a thread? For example, if I search a term and click on a result, a thread, I have to click through all the thread's pages just to find that term. Is there an easier way to go about this? As in, a quicker way to find the term I searched for?



If you search single content type in posts, scroll lower down on the search page, you should have the option to view results displayed either as threads, or as posts.  Choose view as posts, then the individual posts containing your search results will display on the results page and you can click on them to expand the view.


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> would it be alright if I started a thread for Smash Bros Melee friendlies using Dolphin Netplay if I don't provide any info on how to get illegal ROMs?



We essentially allow this in a different way in the City Folk board through the use of wiimmifi so it would be okay as long as you don?t post any details on how to download ROMs etc...


----------



## Angel-Rae

I have only managed to get in to the Bell shop which opens automatically when I open “shop”. I can’t get the seashell shop to open on my iPad. It expands then contracts then highlights the word shack above the open icon, but doesn’t open. Have you had any feedback from any other iPad users regarding this? Any tips?

***Edited to say: I did manage to get the seashell shop to open. I didn’t do anything differently this time. I’ll leave the above here in case there is something that can be done or in case other iPad users have had difficulties too.***


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I remember that if a word or phrase is censored in the user title, it's censored for a reason. Even if it's not generally inappropriate or offensive. I also remember that if a censored word in the user title is censored, the reason why will never be shared publicly.

I won't ask why they felt that some words don't belong in user titles, but a question I have to ask is why wouldn't they tell us why a word is censored in a user title? Is it because it's some privileged information, or is it because if they explained why a word is censored in user titles, the regular members would get rebellious or something?


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember that if a word or phrase is censored in the user title, it's censored for a reason. Even if it's not generally inappropriate or offensive. I also remember that if a censored word in the user title is censored, the reason why will never be shared publicly.
> 
> I won't ask why they felt that some words don't belong in user titles, but a question I have to ask is why wouldn't they tell us why a word is censored in a user title? Is it because it's some privileged information, or is it because if they explained why a word is censored in user titles, the regular members would get rebellious or something?



Haha, I definitely wouldn't call it "privileged" information. It's moreso that if we shared our reasons for censoring specific words certain people would likely find it funny to figure out imaginative ways to get around it, and we know wild children will be wild children. Just don't want to create more work for ourselves if we can help it.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

will my wifi rating ever go back to 100% or will it stay like this for the rest of my life

(like with more new positive ratings or something)


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> will my wifi rating ever go back to 100% or will it stay like this for the rest of my life
> 
> (like with more new positive ratings or something)



It should remain like that forever.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jake said:


> It should remain like that forever.



should? 

another question, how do i use the username title colour add-on?


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I've recently started trading amiibo cards and wanted a check list to keep track of which cards I have. I couldn't find a plain, easy to use one so I created one. I thought other members might like to use it as well. Which section of the forum can I post a link to the check list in? Here's a link in case you need to check it out first: AC Amiibo Card Check List. Thank you!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

also, can the username change only be bought once?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Was logged out of TBT on my phone today and upon logging in was greeted by the incorrect username/password page but got logged back in anyway. On PC, this happens. Something isn't right:


----------



## dedenne

~Unicorn~ said:


> also, can the username change only be bought once?



im pretty sure no

- - - Post Merge - - -

as in it can be bought multiple times


----------



## MapleSilver

What is the best way to report a spam account? I reported one through email earlier today, but I would like to know if I should be doing it differently.


----------



## Lenndrix

This is probably a stupid question but my notifications keep insisting that I have an unread visitor message no matter how many times I check out the page for my visitor messages. Is there any way to convince it that I have seen all my vms? Its driving me crazy!


----------



## Jake

MapleSilver said:


> What is the best way to report a spam account? I reported one through email earlier today, but I would like to know if I should be doing it differently.



The report button


----------



## MapleSilver

Jake said:


> The report button



Basically, the account had no posts but had obvious spam in their about me page. Is there a report button specifically for accounts?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will there seriously be another Bell Tree Week? Other than the Egg Hunt, we literally waited 7 weeks, and there's still not a new event.


----------



## John Wick

Jake said:


> It should remain like that forever.



I guess I won't bother trading on here again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> When will there seriously be another Bell Tree Week? Other than the Egg Hunt, we literally waited 7 weeks, and there's still not a new event.



d o n ' t   r u s h   t h e m   f r i e n d

But seriously yall v slow :>


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> When will there seriously be another Bell Tree Week? Other than the Egg Hunt, we literally waited 7 weeks, and there's still not a new event.



maybe they’re just busy with something else. i hope the next one is sometime soon, though...


----------



## Valzed

Valzed said:


> Hi! I've recently started trading amiibo cards and wanted a check list to keep track of which cards I have. I couldn't find a plain, easy to use one so I created one. I thought other members might like to use it as well. Which section of the forum can I post a link to the check list in? Here's a link in case you need to check it out first: AC Amiibo Card Check List. Thank you!



I've had the flu since Friday and just now had a chance to check to see if my question above had been answered. Since it hasn't I'm wondering if maybe I'm not allowed to post a link to the amiibo card checklist I made?


----------



## duckykate

just put it in the amiibo card post office or the museum


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Valzed said:


> Hi! I've recently started trading amiibo cards and wanted a check list to keep track of which cards I have. I couldn't find a plain, easy to use one so I created one. I thought other members might like to use it as well. Which section of the forum can I post a link to the check list in? Here's a link in case you need to check it out first: AC Amiibo Card Check List. Thank you!


Part of me wants to say go ahead and post it in the Amiibo Post Office, but I think it would be better suited in General Animal Crossing board personally since the Amiibo Cards aren't relegated to a singular game and not everyone trades. 



~Unicorn~ said:


> also, can the username change only be bought once?


You can purchase them multiple times,



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Was logged out of TBT on my phone today and upon logging in was greeted by the incorrect username/password page but got logged back in anyway. On PC, this happens. Something isn't right:


Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but that does not say "Incorrect Username/Password". It just redirected you incorrectly for some reason.



MapleSilver said:


> What is the best way to report a spam account? I reported one through email earlier today, but I would like to know if I should be doing it differently.





Lenndrix said:


> This is probably a stupid question but my notifications keep insisting that I have an unread visitor message no matter how many times I check out the page for my visitor messages. Is there any way to convince it that I have seen all my vms? Its driving me crazy!


Delete your most recent VM and it should disappear. 



Alolan_Apples said:


> When will there seriously be another Bell Tree Week? Other than the Egg Hunt, we literally waited 7 weeks, and there's still not a new event.


Soon(TM)


----------



## Valzed

Tom said:


> Part of me wants to say go ahead and post it in the Amiibo Post Office, but I think it would be better suited in General Animal Crossing board personally since the Amiibo Cards aren't relegated to a singular game and not everyone trades.



Thank you so much for getting back to me! I'll try to remember to post it there tonight.


----------



## Jake

Valzed said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me! I'll try to remember to post it there tonight.



Unfortunately this type of thread would count as an advertisement and would need to stay in your signature.


----------



## Valzed

Jake said:


> Unfortunately this type of thread would count as an advertisement and would need to stay in your signature.



Oh, okay. I'm glad I didn't have a chance to post it yet. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me, but that does not say "Incorrect Username/Password". It just redirected you incorrectly for some reason.



You are correct. It does not read that. Different places, different messages. Anyway, I think the issue with that message is if you log in without explicitly going to https://www... first.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I purchased a Username Change, but when I try using it the page kinda doesn't show me any box or anything to change my username. Any ideas?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ACN_Jade said:


> I purchased a Username Change, but when I try using it the page kinda doesn't show me any box or anything to change my username. Any ideas?



Hi the item description states that in order to use the item, you'll need to create a support thread in Contact the Staff and follow the instructions provided there.  Please allow a few days for an *Administrator* to change it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ACN_Jade said:


> I purchased a Username Change, but when I try using it the page kinda doesn't show me any box or anything to change my username. Any ideas?



You probably missed it, but last year, there was a sitewide report that some users have exploited the username change glitch, where they can get free username changes. For that reason, they changed the item to where you have to contact the staff about changing your username.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Well, it's been a week since I did the attempt at name change and I followed what it said by posting in Contact The Staff and putting name change. But my name hasn't changed yet. ><


----------



## Antonio

ACN_Jade said:


> Well, it's been a week since I did the attempt at name change and I followed what it said by posting in Contact The Staff and putting name change. But my name hasn't changed yet. ><



Try dming an admin or moderator.


----------



## dedenne

ACN_Jade said:


> Well, it's been a week since I did the attempt at name change and I followed what it said by posting in Contact The Staff and putting name change. But my name hasn't changed yet. ><



be patient, they will get to it eventually!


----------



## Oblivia

Jade_Amell said:


> Well, it's been a week since I did the attempt at name change and I followed what it said by posting in Contact The Staff and putting name change. But my name hasn't changed yet. ><



Hey there! I'd like to point out that both the item description and the name change form say to allow up to 7 full days for the name change to take place. 

Only 3 of us on the staff are able to perform name changes and I do around 95% of them myself, and I've just been busy lately to where I do them in bulk once a week (this is more to answer any future questions about the issue rather than being directed at you personally). It will be addressed/changed within the 7 days, I promise!


----------



## Niks

Hi there!

Maybe it was asked before and maybe there?s a reason for it, but I was wondering why older posts and threads won?t be deleted. IMO that would make the forum more fresh! But like I said, maybe there is a reason for it.

Thanks in advance for your reaction!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Niks said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Maybe it was asked before and maybe there’s a reason for it, but I was wondering why older posts and threads won’t be deleted. IMO that would make the forum more fresh! But like I said, maybe there is a reason for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reaction!



They don't believe in deleting old threads. I know it would feel fresher, but I think they only delete threads that are so bad it's not even worth locking.


----------



## Oblivia

For me personally, I feel as though wiping older threads would be akin to deleting the site's history in a way. It's fun to read through the ancient threads and see how the site and userbase has evolved over time, and removing that would just feel wrong to me on quite a few levels.

It's definitely not a practice we plan to adopt at any point!


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> For me personally, I feel as though wiping older threads would be akin to deleting the site's history in a way. It's fun to read through the ancient threads and see how the site and userbase has evolved over time, and removing that would just feel wrong to me on quite a few levels.
> 
> It's definitely not a practice we plan to adopt at any point!



also, the vast stores of ancient threads are vital to maintaining the forum's high standards of sadism/masochism during the annual egg hunt...


----------



## MapleSilver

Oblivia said:


> For me personally, I feel as though wiping older threads would be akin to deleting the site's history in a way. It's fun to read through the ancient threads and see how the site and userbase has evolved over time, and removing that would just feel wrong to me on quite a few levels.
> 
> It's definitely not a practice we plan to adopt at any point!



I agree 100% with this. Something just feels wrong to me about deleting them.


----------



## meggtheegg

Hi tbh I have no idea if this is a site question or more of a ACNL/ds question because i'm so clueless but...

What in the world does VM mean and how do you do it/where do you do it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

meggtheegg said:


> Hi tbh I have no idea if this is a site question or more of a ACNL/ds question because i'm so clueless but...
> 
> What in the world does VM mean and how do you do it/where do you do it?



VM stands for "visitor message", and those are the messages you see on your profile.


----------



## ohkat

any chance the may birthstone will be added to shop or am I just missing it? x-x


----------



## calamitybot

ohkat said:


> any chance the may birthstone will be added to shop or am I just missing it? x-x



I can't answer this question, lol, but it's not in my shop either. You aren't alone here


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

this might sound stupid (im pretty new here), but once you purchase the user title color change, can you only change it's color once (as in, it's single-use)? or can you change the color as often as you want?


----------



## dedenne

kiwi-strawberry said:


> this might sound stupid (im pretty new here), but once you purchase the user title color change, can you only change it's color once (as in, it's single-use)? or can you change the color as often as you want?



its single use so make sure not to make a mistake!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

so i purchased the animated avatar and avatar extension. for some reason my 150 x 133 .gif is not animated?? i had a different .gif working just fine before i bought the avatar extension. hopefully i'm the one doing something wrong here, but i'm really upset that my avatar isn't animated as i paid a lot of bells to get it that way
proof that the gif. does actually move: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





//ignore the attached image, oops lol//


----------



## Alienfish

Well, the extension is 150 x 100, so you need to resize it to fit exact extension measurements.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Sheila said:


> Well, the extension is 150 x 100, so you need to resize it to fit exact extension measurements.



ah okay, good to know that the problem is easily fixable. thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

kiwi-strawberry said:


> ah okay, good to know that the problem is easily fixable. thank you!



No problems, you image was simply too large so you need to get it 150 x 100 (or smaller). Also make sure you have the regular width extension as well.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Sheila said:


> No problems, you image was simply too large so you need to get it 150 x 100 (or smaller). Also make sure you have the regular width extension as well.



that's what i bought, the avatar width extension. there isn't a height one, so why can the avatar only get taller? this is kinda weird.


----------



## Alienfish

kiwi-strawberry said:


> that's what i bought, the avatar width extension. there isn't a height one, so why can the avatar only get taller? this is kinda weird.



You mean wider? Because staff thought it was a good idea to keep the 150 x 150 format for themselves as a perk. Honestly I think everyone should have it because 150 x 100 can look awful unless you get right image.

Okay, so if you have both the width and animation just make sure the image is within 150 x 100 and the url/image works properly (something it can end in .gif? or .gif2 and then it won't work).


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Hello!
I bought the user title color change from the shop, and eventhough I already looked it up and such I still can?t figure out how to use it? Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why have the administrators gone missing in action? I haven't seen any of them in a while.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why have the administrators gone missing in action? I haven't seen any of them in a while.



i know lol, r.i.p. the staff. they will be dearly missed


----------



## dedenne

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why have the administrators gone missing in action? I haven't seen any of them in a while.



probably behind the scenes stuff


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dedenne2 said:


> probably behind the scenes stuff



I hope this is the case.


----------



## MapleSilver

What exactly are "articles" supposed to be? When I tried to view them it said my account didn't have sufficient privileges. Are they a scrapped feature?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ohkat said:


> any chance the may birthstone will be added to shop or am I just missing it? x-x


I will prod an admin to see when those will be added



Issi said:


> Hello!
> I bought the user title color change from the shop, and eventhough I already looked it up and such I still can’t figure out how to use it? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


I’ve not used the add-on myself, but from what I’ve seen from others post have you already configured it so the HEX color is in and that you’ve marked it as active?



Alolan_Apples said:


> Why have the administrators gone missing in action? I haven't seen any of them in a while.


They’re here, busy with their own lives, but they’re still checking in and doing things behind the scenes.



MapleSilver said:


> What exactly are "articles" supposed to be? When I tried to view them it said my account didn't have sufficient privileges. Are they a scrapped feature?


Articles?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Articles?



Probably this:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/faq.php?faq=vbcms_articles


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Probably this:
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/faq.php?faq=vbcms_articles



yep.

Also what are permission groups? :thinking:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sheila said:


> yep.
> 
> Also what are permission groups? :thinking:



Invite only groups. You can't simply join. They have to invite you.


----------



## Alienfish

Alolan_Apples said:


> Invite only groups. You can't simply join. They have to invite you.



Aren't that the case with regular groups too that they are moderated for whom can join it? :i I mean some you can just join and some are more private.

And I mean those that says "There are currently no public usergroups available for you to join." Like "Alolan_Apples is not a member of any public groups " for example, not the ones you by in store unless they are like that too?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also why are egg currency still in sidebar? looks pretty messy imo


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Sheila said:


> also why are egg currency still in sidebar? looks pretty messy imo



You'll never take my one useless egg away from me!


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You'll never take my one useless egg away from me!



just convert it already lol... yeah but honestly it looks kinda ugly when it's not even going on aha


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Sheila said:


> just convert it already lol



Easter shop has gone and the cheapest item was 3 eggs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Probably this:
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/faq.php?faq=vbcms_articles


oh. From my end I can see a bit, it doesn’t appear to be “everyday” user focused more of something for staff members to use.



Sheila said:


> yep.
> 
> Also what are permission groups? :thinking:


They’re different roles. If we ever decided to add more roles, you could potentially join them. So user - new role - project staff - mod - admin for example. 



Sheila said:


> also why are egg currency still in sidebar? looks pretty messy imo


Its on the list


----------



## Alienfish

Ahh okay thanks Tom, makes sense  Wonder why they said like no one is a member then aha.

And good to know, I really feel like frying the sidebar now lol


----------



## MapleSilver

What are the rules for bumping Basement threads? If you see a really old thread from years ago that still looks interesting, do you bump it or make a new one?


----------



## Oblivia

MapleSilver said:


> What are the rules for bumping Basement threads? If you see a really old thread from years ago that still looks interesting, do you bump it or make a new one?



There aren't any official rules when it comes to bumping Basement threads. You're welcome to revive an old thread if the topic or game is still relevant, or you can remake the thread if you'd rather. I wouldn't be bothered either way.


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I have a quick question. Are we allowed to offer RV visits along with IGB & TBT Bells as a form of payment for something in the TBT Marketplace section? I'm interested in buying a few Pokemon and wanted to offer as many choices of payment as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Antonio

Valzed said:


> Hi! I have a quick question. Are we allowed to offer RV visits along with IGB & TBT Bells as a form of payment for something in the TBT Marketplace section? I'm interested in buying a few Pokemon and wanted to offer as many choices of payment as possible. Thank you!



I don't see why not...


----------



## duckykate

Yeah val i think u can


----------



## Valzed

> Hi! I have a quick question. Are we allowed to offer RV visits along with IGB & TBT Bells as a form of payment for something in the TBT Marketplace section? I'm interested in buying a few Pokemon and wanted to offer as many choices of payment as possible. Thank you!





Antonio said:


> I don't see why not...



I read where we're not allowed to offer real currency and things like that but it didn't mention RV visits. I also can't recall ever seeing anyone offer RV visits for something in the TBT Marketplace so that's I figure it's best to double check with a Mod before offering them.


----------



## duckykate

You can.


----------



## Valzed

katezilla said:


> You can.



Ok. Thank you!


----------



## duckykate

Why does it keep telling me i need 2 bells to upload a post when i have over 500. Also its a link, im not uploading it from my computer so i shouldent be charged

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh never mind, i fixed it. Although i thought id let you know that the formatting on this message is messed up


- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh never mind, i fixed it. Although i thought id let you know that the formatting on this message is messed up


----------



## Valzed

The little arrow next to a thread's title that says "Go to last post" when you hover over it isn't working correctly for me. I click on it and it takes me to the the very first post and some of the threads are several pages long. Update: So when I first posted about this in a different thread the arrow took me to the very first post of a thread. Now today it takes me to the last page of a thread but it still doesn't take me to the last post made in the thread.


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> The little arrow next to a thread's title that says "Go to last post" when you hover over it isn't working correctly for me. I click on it and it takes me to the the very first post and some of the threads are several pages long. Update: So when I first posted about this in a different thread the arrow took me to the very first post of a thread. Now today it takes me to the last page of a thread but it still doesn't take me to the last post made in the thread.


Yeah, that button is pretty wonky, most of the time either if you click on the actual small arrow or on the actual link it always takes me to the next to last page or stuff.


----------



## Sonja

Hello!!

I would like to delete my account, is there a particular person to message? I don't know if I should go directly to an administrator, or if a moderator have access to this. thank you !


----------



## duckykate

you cant delete your account


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

katezilla said:


> you cant delete your account



GDPR says otherwise. Get stressing, staff!


----------



## Antonio

katezilla said:


> you cant delete your account



Manually, you can't. You should go make a thread here and see what they had to say. They would probably just deactivate your account instead of removing it, imo.


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> GDPR says otherwise. Get stressing, staff!



Yeah, I agree that all sites should have the delete option regardless...
--

Also, keep getting this ****: 
vBulletin Message
Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.belltreeforums.com/)
 when logging in .-.


----------



## Antonio

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I agree that all sites should have the delete option regardless...
> --
> 
> Also, keep getting this ****:
> vBulletin Message
> Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.belltreeforums.com/)
> when logging in .-.



Same thing happened to me when I logged in.


----------



## Sonja

Alrighty thank you, I'll post something in the thread related to speaking to the staff!


----------



## Ray-ACP

So I just bought the username change option from the shop but can't find how to change my username?


----------



## duckykate

Make a thread in contact the staff and tell them your new username and someone will change it


----------



## Jake

Remnantique said:


> So I just bought the username change option from the shop but can't find how to change my username?



You’ll need to make a thread in the Contact The Staff board!


----------



## Alienfish

Just a head's up, the invalid URL when you randomly get secure connection log in is still on. Dunno if it's related to history/cookies etc. or just being random, but yes.


----------



## duckykate

What does it mean if an infraction you have is expired or not expired? Also what do the points mean


----------



## Locket

katezilla said:


> What does it mean if an infraction you have is expired or not expired? Also what do the points mean



its just if it's active or not (something among those lines) and the points are if you rack up a certain amount they ban you iirc


----------



## Jake

katezilla said:


> What does it mean if an infraction you have is expired or not expired? Also what do the points mean



They don't really mean anything here. Some other forums run a ban system based on how many active infractions/points a user has, and when you reach a certain threshold is when you get banned. Here we base bans on the users history and/or the severity, and are done on a case by case basis, so we don't take infraction points, or whether or not they're active into consideration.


----------



## dedenne

i cant see the banner at the top if the page


idk if its just me tho


----------



## Jeremy

Dedenne2 said:


> i cant see the banner at the top if the page
> View attachment 217134
> idk if its just me tho



If you hard refresh, you should see it now. But there are still some other images on the site doing this and we are looking into it.


----------



## Alienfish

Still having login crap issue with the new safe stuff. I think when you type it in it's the old "unsafe" system and when it tries logging you in you get the secure thing(green lock stuff) so it says invalid sigh.


----------



## Jeremy

Jeremy said:


> If you hard refresh, you should see it now. But there are still some other images on the site doing this and we are looking into it.



Try hard refreshing again if you still see broken images. They are now gone for me at least.



Sheila said:


> Still having login crap issue with the new safe stuff. I think when you type it in it's the old "unsafe" system and when it tries logging you in you get the secure thing(green lock stuff) so it says invalid sigh.



Do you mean the same message in your previous screenshot?


----------



## dedenne

i (tried) clearing my cache as im on mobile but its still not loading? im not sure if i did it correctly though

EDIT: nvm it just suddenly came back :thinkingg:


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> Try hard refreshing again if you still see broken images. They are now gone for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the same message in your previous screenshot?



Did I post a screenshot? but yeah the site basically keep flipping the safe and unsafe pages/connection depending where you are on the site, and when you log in you get both with an error


----------



## calamitybot

Hey there, I have a question that might have already been answered, so sorry if it has been. Is there a way to change the order in which collectibles are displayed, and if so, how do I do that?


----------



## Jacob

calamitybot said:


> Hey there, I have a question that might have already been answered, so sorry if it has been. Is there a way to change the order in which collectibles are displayed, and if so, how do I do that?



There isn't a manual way to order them no, they go in newest to oldest purchase date order


----------



## Ably.Saucey

How come some usernames come up as brown? I know most of the colored ones are mods, admins, sages etc, but I know that these users aren't any of those.
Thank you


----------



## MapleSilver

Ably.Saucey said:


> How come some usernames come up as brown? I know most of the colored ones are mods, admins, sages etc, but I know that these users aren't any of those.
> Thank you



Brown usernames mean that user has been banned.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

MapleSilver said:


> Brown usernames mean that user has been banned.



OH.
Allrighty then.
Thanks!


----------



## Jake

MapleSilver said:


> Brown usernames mean that user has been banned.



Brown actually means they’re banned or their email is unverified.


----------



## calamitybot

Hiya!!! Another question. What's the configure button for when viewing your collectibles?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Hello! I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but I accidentally disliked a post while trying to like it and I can't figure out how to undo it? On top of that, clicking the like button doesn't seem to do anything for me other than change it to the dislike option.


----------



## seliph

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hello! I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but I accidentally disliked a post while trying to like it and I can't figure out how to undo it? On top of that, clicking the like button doesn't seem to do anything for me other than change it to the dislike option.



You liked it lol, the "dislike" is just the button to unlike a post

Basically if you see a thumbs down it means you successfully liked it


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

gyro said:


> You liked it lol, the "dislike" is just the button to unlike a post
> 
> Basically if you see a thumbs down it means you successfully liked it



thank you so much! I've never used the feature before, so I got kinda confused and had no idea how it worked ;;


----------



## calamitybot

Would it be appropriate to make a thread, located in the basement, linking to old locked threads? I like to lurk through ancient posts and see the mods assert justice. Would it be able to stay afloat, so long as those posting in the thread don't start flame wars?


----------



## Oblivia

calamitybot said:


> Hiya!!! Another question. What's the configure button for when viewing your collectibles?



Nothing, for the most part. It's only functional for certain shop items (username color change, previously username change, etc.) and doesn't serve any purpose with the standard collectibles.



calamitybot said:


> Would it be appropriate to make a thread, located in the basement, linking to old locked threads? I like to lurk through ancient posts and see the mods assert justice. Would it be able to stay afloat, so long as those posting in the thread don't start flame wars?



I'd kinda prefer it if you didn't, to be honest! Normally when we lock threads it's not only to quell the discussion, but also so the thread is swiftly buried and doesn't have any more attention drawn to it. To dig up a slew of drama-filled threads and post them as a  gallery would only draw attention to behavior that I think most of us would be happy to forget.


----------



## calamitybot

Oblivia said:


> Nothing, for the most part. It's only functional for certain shop items (username color change, previously username change, etc.) and doesn't serve any purpose with the standard collectibles.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kinda prefer it if you didn't, to be honest! Normally when we lock threads it's not only to quell the discussion, but also so the thread is swiftly buried and doesn't have any more attention drawn to it. To dig up a slew of drama-filled threads and post them as a  gallery would only draw attention to behavior that I think most of us would be happy to forget.



Haha yeah, I shoulda known that'd be the answer. I'll just lurk all by myself.


----------



## MapleSilver

What are the rules for spoiler tags in signatures? Is there a specific limit to the size of their contents?


----------



## calamitybot

Sorry for baragging this thread. You all are probably tired of it by now, oops.
Are there any member groups other than Junior/Senior member?
Also, this is a question for the site admins, have you guys ever considered adding a pocket camp id slot with the other join date, posts, bells, etc slots? I think it'd be really useful, since a lot of people just put their pocket camp ids in their signatures.


----------



## Laureline

When does the seashells for two years get sent out? Like does it get sent out at the time you joined? Or just the day it became two years of being a member?


----------



## Trundle

calamitybot said:


> Sorry for baragging this thread. You all are probably tired of it by now, oops.
> Are there any member groups other than Junior/Senior member?
> Also, this is a question for the site admins, have you guys ever considered adding a pocket camp id slot with the other join date, posts, bells, etc slots? I think it'd be really useful, since a lot of people just put their pocket camp ids in their signatures.



There technically aren't user groups for Junior/Senior, it's just your default title based on your post count. 

You can take a look at this thread for all user groups: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?365900-Username-Color-Key


----------



## Laureline

Nvm figured it out.


----------



## Lemonsky

Can the order of collectibles be changed? I'd like to organize my current ones in a specific way but the flower ones seem to always move in front of the villager ones.


----------



## Halloqueen

Lemonsky said:


> Can the order of collectibles be changed? I'd like to organize my current ones in a specific way but the flower ones seem to always move in front of the villager ones.


Unfortunately, the order of your collectibles cannot be changed. The order in which they're placed is determined by the time and date of purchase with the most recent always appearing on the left.


----------



## Lemonsky

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Unfortunately, the order of your collectibles cannot be changed. The order in which they're placed is determined by the time and date of purchase with the most recent always appearing on the left.


Ahh that explains it, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## calamitybot

Is there a way to edit what collectibles are shown without buying a new collectible? I have only been taken to the edit page after buying or getting gifted a collectible, I don't know how to get there otherwise.

Nevermind, I just found the page. sorry for spam


----------



## Croconaw

Hello. I’m just wondering, does the avatar height extension exist? I know the width extension is in the shop. Are there also height extensions that could appear in the shop in the future?


----------



## dedenne

Feraligatr said:


> Hello. I’m just wondering, does the avatar height extension exist? I know the width extension is in the shop. Are there also height extensions that could appear in the shop in the future?



nope and probably nope


----------



## Croconaw

Dedenne2 said:


> nope and probably nope


Alright, thanks. I was just wondering if such item even existed. I understand now.


----------



## Alienfish

It did exist for regular users way back but yeah removed long since (sadly)  I wonder sometimes why we even have width lol :/


----------



## Croconaw

Sheila said:


> It did exist for regular users way back but yeah removed long since (sadly)  I wonder sometimes why we even have width lol :/


The width is still cool! Although some avatars look strange with the width being longer than the height.


----------



## Alienfish

Feraligatr said:


> The width is still cool! Although some avatars look strange with the width being longer than the height.



yeah you have to find really good images to crop if it's even gonna look good :|


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Why is it showing eggs under the amount of tbt we have? Doesn?t that only happen for the egg hunt?


----------



## Alienfish

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Why is it showing eggs under the amount of tbt we have? Doesn’t that only happen for the egg hunt?



their soon(tm) removal of that lol :^)  but yeah i agree it looks ugly af, easter was like, over 2 months ago??


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> their soon(tm) removal of that lol :^)  but yeah i agree it looks ugly af, easter was like, over 2 months ago??



I like how I'm like the only person here with one egg lmao
Never bothered trading it in for tbt (I don't even remember how to do that now rip)


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like how I'm like the only person here with one egg lmao
> Never bothered trading it in for tbt (I don't even remember how to do that now rip)



you have to use the bells transaction thing from the forum sidebar thing and do it a special way.. ask staff or someone who knows i can't remember either XD


----------



## Togekid

Hi! I'm a bit confused regarding pricing in the Re-Tail forum. I want to help contribute to the buying threads as I have most of the game's items at this point, but I don't know if there's a 'rule of thumb' for pricing on items (referring to TBT, not IGB.)

To name a few:
- orderables
- unorderables
- hybrids
- shoots

*How much would some of these things sell for on average (if there is an average?)* Is there a guide or something? I just don't want to rip someone off/get ripped off!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

So I have an issue, I have the notification that there?s an unread visitors message even after clicking it and seeing the messages I have I?ve tried logging out and logging back in (that was a debacle in itself cuz I forgot my password ._.) but it?s still there? I don?t know how to get rid of it? It won?t go away no matter how many times I press it??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Togekid said:


> Hi! I'm a bit confused regarding pricing in the Re-Tail forum. I want to help contribute to the buying threads as I have most of the game's items at this point, but I don't know if there's a 'rule of thumb' for pricing on items (referring to TBT, not IGB.)
> 
> To name a few:
> - orderables
> - unorderables
> - hybrids
> - shoots
> 
> *How much would some of these things sell for on average (if there is an average?)* Is there a guide or something? I just don't want to rip someone off/get ripped off!



Normally the pricing ranges from 1-2 tbt per item an orderable item is worth less than an unorderable one so orderables usually go for 1 tbt while unorderables go for 2. Hybrids and shoots would probably go with those rules as well 1-2 tbt each but it?s mostly up to you! (The current tbt to igb ratio is 1tbt = 200k igb)


----------



## Ryumia

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> So I have an issue, I have the notification that there?s an unread visitors message even after clicking it and seeing the messages I have I?ve tried logging out and logging back in (that was a debacle in itself cuz I forgot my password ._.) but it?s still there? I don?t know how to get rid of it? It won?t go away no matter how many times I press it??


I actually have the same problem with an unread visitor message being stuck on my notification. :T Not sure what to do.


----------



## duckykate

Try deleting the message


----------



## Togekid

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> So I have an issue, I have the notification that there’s an unread visitors message even after clicking it and seeing the messages I have I’ve tried logging out and logging back in (that was a debacle in itself cuz I forgot my password ._.) but it’s still there? I don’t know how to get rid of it? It won’t go away no matter how many times I press it??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the pricing ranges from 1-2 tbt per item an orderable item is worth less than an unorderable one so orderables usually go for 1 tbt while unorderables go for 2. Hybrids and shoots would probably go with those rules as well 1-2 tbt each but it’s mostly up to you! (The current tbt to igb ratio is 1tbt = 200k igb)



Thank you so much! This will be really helpful for selling people stuff, I want to make use of the full catalog I have as I've been playing the game since 2013!


----------



## Tim

Hello, I uploaded 2 pictures and it deducted bells for 6 pictures, the same two 3 times? is there any way to get those bells back? It charged me 12 instead of 4. I don't have any idea what caused this but I am very confused.


----------



## orchidflesh

I must be pretty dense, but for the life of me, i CANNOT figure out how to make my OWN post to the forum. Or any forum for that matter on here. I’m trying to make a “buying” listing and I have been for two days and I feel so silly and stupid for not being able to figure it out.... can someone help me out with this?


———————————
Annnnnnd of course, as soon as I ask, I figured it out myself.


----------



## Alienfish

Tim said:


> Hello, I uploaded 2 pictures and it deducted bells for 6 pictures, the same two 3 times? is there any way to get those bells back? It charged me 12 instead of 4. I don't have any idea what caused this but I am very confused.



If you delete your attachments (if available and not closed thread) it should be able to give back I think. Just remember to use
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags the next time 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments  here they are, btw


----------



## MapleSilver

I'm trying to change my avatar, but for some reason it will not animate. Is it perhaps too big for the site to handle? I have my avatar animation activated (set to invisible), and it animates fine on my computer.


----------



## Jake

MapleSilver said:


> I'm trying to change my avatar, but for some reason it will not animate. Is it perhaps too big for the site to handle? I have my avatar animation activated (set to invisible), and it animates fine on my computer.



The file needs to be the same size as the avatar dimensions. So you'll need to resize the image to be 100x100 pixels before uploading it to the size. If it's any bigger your avatar wont animate when it's uploaded!


----------



## MapleSilver

Jake said:


> The file needs to be the same size as the avatar dimensions. So you'll need to resize the image to be 100x100 pixels before uploading it to the size. If it's any bigger your avatar wont animate when it's uploaded!



Thanks for helping. I changed its dimensions to 100 x 100, but unfortunately it still refuses to animate.


----------



## Jake

MapleSilver said:


> Thanks for helping. I changed its dimensions to 100 x 100, but unfortunately it still refuses to animate.



Is the item listed as active in your inventory?


----------



## MapleSilver

Jake said:


> Is the item listed as active in your inventory?



Yes, it's just set to hidden.


----------



## MapleSilver

Tried uploading the gif to Imgur, but when I try to link it, it's an "invalid file". Are you able to use pictures from Imgur in your avatar?


----------



## Alienfish

MapleSilver said:


> I'm trying to change my avatar, but for some reason it will not animate. Is it perhaps too big for the site to handle? I have my avatar animation activated (set to invisible), and it animates fine on my computer.



It says it's uploaded in JPG/JPEG when I click on the Info box, so try saving/uploading it as .gif. Also yes, you need the Width extension that can be bought in the shop as well, your image is too large currently (100 x 100 is the default height/width measurements). 106px ? 99px is your current size.

Saw I got ninjad, but well you need to shrink it more


----------



## mertle

Hi! I have a question regarding TBT: when ever I post on this thread (https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?450663-Visiting-amp-Reviewing-DAs!-lt-3) with attachments in the post, I seem to lose TBT. The biggest amount I've lost is 12TBT, which was earlier this morning, but it's usually around 2TBT. I don't know if I'm missing something and it costs to add attachments (in which case I'm sorry for wasting your time) but I'd love to know why this keeps happening! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, if you simply upload via the site uploader, it will deduct bells from you. Use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags and upload them to a third party site to avoid getting bells taken away.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments  I think you can still remove those and get bells back if you can still access the thread, ie. not closed and stuff.


----------



## mertle

Sheila said:


> Yeah, if you simply upload via the site uploader, it will deduct bells from you. Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags and upload them to a third party site to avoid getting bells taken away.
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments  I think you can still remove those and get bells back if you can still access the thread, ie. not closed and stuff.



Wow, thank you so much! I had no idea, I feel a bit of a nugget now haha.


----------



## Alienfish

No problems.. Same here. There are some still I can't get rid off but eh I'll live with it haha...


----------



## Midoriya

I’m noticing more and more lately that people keep bumping threads that have been dead/inactive for several months or longer, which reminds me of one of the rules of the site.



> Posts which "bump" an inactive thread from an extended period of time ago, unless the topic is still relevant.




While I get that some of these threads may be “relevant,” often a lot of the time there are threads that ask the same question or a similar question, talk about the same topic, etc.  I thought that these sorts of bumped threads would immediately get locked for having been a necro thread.  What is the rule again to determine whether it is necro or not (I think I remember reading somewhere that it’s 30 days)?


A lot of the time, it seems like the poster is more interested in raising their post count by doing this than by perhaps posting on a thread that already talks about that topic recently, or creating a new one themselves (which also draws into question the creation of new threads that cover the same topics as recent ones).


What is TBT Staff’s stance on this (I’m a journalist, so I get curious about these sorts of things)?


----------



## Oblivia

I have no issues whatsoever with people bumping older threads so long as the thread topic is one that can still be discussed. If someone is posting in old shop threads or cycling threads in such a case where the OP has been inactive for multiple months, that's another story entirely. 

As far as not posting in a thread after 30 days of inactivity, placing an expiry date on something like that seems pretty nonsensical to me, and as stated above, I see no harm in people bumping up old-ish threads that are based on a topic that interests them. I also understand that sometimes people can feel intimidated to create their own threads and feel more comfortable finding an existing thread dedicated to a topic they might want to discuss, and I'm certainly not going to punish them for that. 

Now, if someone is posting short, pointless replies en masse or seems to be bumping threads on purpose simply to spam, that's obviously a different situation and should be reported so the staff can look into things. So long as the posts are contributory and don't break post quality rules, I'd see no reason to step in, even if it seems a user is "trying to raise their post count", as you put it. After all, this is a forum and we want to encourage people to participate in discussions! 

I'll reiterate that people are welcome to report instances where they believe someone may be breaking PQ rules or a duplicate thread exists and we'll be happy to assess the situation.


----------



## Midoriya

Ah, I see.  Thank you for explaining that, Oblivia.  Whenever I’ve seen it happen it has not been pointless spam (the poster more than often is actually engaging with the topic of the thread), so it should be fine.  Thank you.


----------



## ali.di.magix

This is probably a really stupid question, but how does one post a poll?  I see the post a poll option, but how do you enter the title and options?


----------



## Flare

Not that it matters much, but I swear the Tasty Cake price was lower than 35... is it permanently gonna be like this now?


----------



## Midoriya

MayorOfMagix said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but how does one post a poll?  I see the post a poll option, but how do you enter the title and options?



You have to post in the subject and title of the thread, then check mark creating a poll at the bottom (should be a part of advanced options if you want to go there).  You also type a number for how many poll options you want under the creation of the thread, and then it should take you to the poll once you post the thread.  From there, enter the title of the question for the poll, and then enter the choices in the number of options you selected beforehand.


I hope this helps.


----------



## Sartorial

Hey! Sorry I?m new to the forum, how do I know which tier villagers are in? So confused, I?m sure this is a dumb question


----------



## dedenne

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...rity-List-UPDATED-10-7-17&highlight=UnderWish
and
https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...llager-Popularity-List-DO-NOT-POST&highlight=

are the most recent


----------



## Giddy

I'm not too sure if this is the right place to ask.

But someone I am trading with had wrote on my profile message and had deleted it. Since I never had the chance to see it before it was deleted I am still getting a notification that I have an unseen visitor message. Is there any way I can get rid of this notification?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Giddy said:


> I'm not too sure if this is the right place to ask.
> 
> But someone I am trading with had wrote on my profile message and had deleted it. Since I never had the chance to see it before it was deleted I am still getting a notification that I have an unseen visitor message. Is there any way I can get rid of this notification?


Deleting a visitor message should get rid of the notification


----------



## Giddy

Tom said:


> Deleting a visitor message should get rid of the notification



Thank you for replying. 

Sadly though it won;t give me the chance to delete it, only the other visitor messages they have sent.

Update: It's gone now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are Bell Tree Weeks a lot rarer than I expected? We only had two within the last sixteen weeks.


----------



## Trundle

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why are Bell Tree Weeks a lot rarer than I expected? We only had two within the last sixteen weeks.



That's just how it is!


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> That's just how it is!



mini-mod much lol.

but yeah 16 weeks seems a bit meh indeed, unless are gonna cancel stuff for fair or things :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Is there still a place where I can get rid of this Easter egg lol I've had it for far too long now xDD


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why are Bell Tree Weeks a lot rarer than I expected? We only had two within the last sixteen weeks.



We would certainly like to have them more often but we easily fall habit to always wanting to make events larger... I'm sure we could have them more frequently but they would more boring, like just adding a few collectibles in the Shop and calling it a day.

Regardless, they're still more extra events in-between the usual staples. In past years, there would have been nothing happening in March and May at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> We would certainly like to have them more often but we easily fall habit to always wanting to make events larger... I'm sure we could have them more frequently but they would more boring, like just adding a few collectibles in the Shop and calling it a day.
> 
> Regardless, they're still more extra events in-between the usual staples. In past years, there would have been nothing happening in March and May at all.



Thanks for the answers.


----------



## debinoresu

how do i use a username change item lo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

debinoresu said:


> how do i use a username change item lo



You go to Contact the Staff and ask to change your username. Make sure that you have the item if you want to change your username.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

How can you request a sticky? I really want one on the Nook?s Homes Thread.


----------



## Jake

TheCrystalClods said:


> How can you request a sticky? I really want one on the Nook’s Homes Thread.



If we come across a thread we think needs stickying, we'll do it.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Okay, thanks for answering!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

most annoying question but is a fair being planned this year?


----------



## duckykate

hey, i was just wondering when im gonna get unbanned from the discord? i asked justin and he said its indefinite and that he didn't know much more. has anyone got an answer for me? thanks


----------



## Jake

katezilla said:


> hey, i was just wondering when im gonna get unbanned from the discord? i asked justin and he said its indefinite and that he didn't know much more. has anyone got an answer for me? thanks



As Justin gave you your answer already, please keep an eye on your thread you made in Contact The Staff for any future updates we may have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

katezilla said:


> hey, i was just wondering when im gonna get unbanned from the discord? i asked justin and he said its indefinite and that he didn't know much more. has anyone got an answer for me? thanks



I think an indefinite ban usually means it's an eternal ban (meaning that you are banned forever). But not everything that puts indefinite bans intend it to be a forever ban.


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> most annoying question but is a fair being planned this year?



Fair is cancelled


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> Fair is cancelled



^^^indeed why do you even ask lol

also you guys ever gonna remove the egg tab from the sidebar thing anytime soon or are you gonna do a summer egg hunt??


----------



## Croconaw

About the username change item... I just have a simple question regarding it. 

Let’s say I change my username, and it goes through. Does my old username become attached to my account so nobody else can use it? I purchased a username change and requested to be changed, but does my old username become strictly attached to my account? So a random person can’t just change their username to Feraligatr after my username gets updated?


----------



## Jake

Feraligatr said:


> About the username change item... I just have a simple question regarding it.
> 
> Let’s say I change my username, and it goes through. Does my old username become attached to my account so nobody else can use it? I purchased a username change and requested to be changed, but does my old username become strictly attached to my account? So a random person can’t just change their username to Feraligatr after my username gets updated?


It will have a lockout period for a few days where no one can take it, but after that anyone can use it.


----------



## Haskell

May someone please post the HTML code to where I can have things on the left/right side of my signature picture? Just the left. Just the right. Or both.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Raskell said:


> May someone please post the HTML code to where I can have things on the left/right side of my signature picture? Just the left. Just the right. Or both.



Check this out, it'll prob help 



xSuperMario64x said:


> You make a table to do that. Here's the code:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [table="width: 715, align: center]
> [tr]
> [td]Left text here[/td]
> [td]Right text here[/td]
> [/tr][/table]
> 
> 
> You can change the table width and alignment at the beginning of the code.
> When used it looks like this:
> 
> [table="width: 715, align: center]
> [tr]
> [td]Left text here[/td]
> [td]Right text here[/td]
> [/tr][/table]


----------



## Croconaw

Raskell said:


> May someone please post the HTML code to where I can have things on the left/right side of my signature picture? Just the left. Just the right. Or both.


Yeah, you pretty much just use the table to add things to the left or the right. The code is on the post above mine.


----------



## Haskell

TY both. I will try.


----------



## PyroMike

When buying the Avatar Width Extension, does it stick permanently or only once for only one avatar change? If you discard it after changing the avatar, does it keep the size or go back to 100x100? Also, if you discard the user title color change, does it turn it back to black?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

PyroMike said:


> When buying the Avatar Width Extension, does it stick permanently or only once for only one avatar change? If you discard it after changing the avatar, does it keep the size or go back to 100x100?


The avatar width extension is not a one-time use collectible like the user title color change. It can be used as many times as you like (provided that it's active in your inventory, if you don't want it to show up you can check both active and hidden and it'll still work). I would not suggest discarding it!!!


----------



## PyroMike

xSuperMario64x said:


> The avatar width extension is not a one-time use collectible like the user title color change. It can be used as many times as you like (provided that it's active in your inventory, if you don't want it to show up you can check both active and hidden and it'll still work). I would not suggest discarding it!!!



Thanks, I thought the only way to get rid of it showing up in the inventory on the forum was discarding it.


----------



## Flare

I meant to send a message to someone else but I accidentally put it in my own VMs, so I deleted it and now there's this message that says "This message has been deleted by Flare." It only pops up when I logged into my account though. Will that message stay there forever or will it go away soon?


----------



## Croconaw

My VM that said that is still there, honestly. I think it only shows up for you, though. I’ve never seen anything like that on others’ profiles.

Also, I looked at your profile, and I cannot see it. It may be there forever, but other members cannot are it!


----------



## Giddy

Hiya~I was wondering why the site looks like this for me:




I'm not sure, but I think I had a similar thing happen to me ages ago.


----------



## dedenne

Giddy said:


> Hiya~I was wondering why the site looks like this for me:
> 
> View attachment 218918
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I had a similar thing happen to me ages ago.



scroll down and press view full site


----------



## Giddy

Dedenne2 said:


> scroll down and press view full site



Thank you so much~!


----------



## Midoriya

This is going to be a really simple (and somewhat funny) question, but how do I know if I liked a comment?  I’m going to get into the habit of liking comments, and I just recently pressed the thumbs up sign on one, and it went to one, but there’s a thumbs down sign now.  Is it still a +1 for a like from me?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spike Spiegel said:


> This is going to be a really simple (and somewhat funny) question, but how do I know if I liked a comment?  I’m going to get into the habit of liking comments, and I just recently pressed the thumbs up sign on one, and it went to one, but there’s a thumbs down sign now.  Is it still a +1 for a like from me?



when you click the thumbs-up icon it changes to a thumbs-down to indicate that you already liked the post. the thumbs-down is if you want to unlike it. (if thats what you mean lol)


----------



## Antonio

~Unicorn~ said:


> when you click the thumbs-up icon it changes to a thumbs-down to indicate that you already liked the post. the thumbs-down is if you want to unlike it. (if thats what you mean lol)



This and you can also check yours like history (What you liked and what others liked of your stuff) on your profile. Just click the likes tab that appears on your profile.


----------



## Midoriya

Alright.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Is there any way to delete every message I've ever made? 
    Mostly kidding, but 13 year old me is too much


----------



## Antonio

broadwaythecat said:


> Is there any way to delete every message I've ever made?
> Mostly kidding, but 13 year old me is too much



Contact an Admin through the board but you can't run from your past.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Sadly.


----------



## Midoriya

I bought an avatar width extension, and it’s set to active and hidden, but it’s not expanding the avatar I have any more.  I’m trying to get it so the user title rests fully on it, but is it because the image itself is not big enough?  If so, I’m willing to use a different avatar in order to make it work (I just don’t want my TBT to be wasted now, lmao).


----------



## LunaRover

Spike Spiegel said:


> I bought an avatar width extension, and it’s set to active and hidden, but it’s not expanding the avatar I have any more.  I’m trying to get it so the user title rests fully on it, but is it because the image itself is not big enough?  If so, I’m willing to use a different avatar in order to make it work (I just don’t want my TBT to be wasted now, lmao).



Essentially avatar width extensions allow you to upload larger images (150x100 pixels versus 100x100 without it);;
 The easiest method to do this would be to resize and crop the image to the size you want beforehand. You could use pretty much any basic photo editor/paint program, (lunapic.com edit tools like simple crop, resize, or scale are quite useful if you don't have one) or I could help you out. It's also possible to resize your current image, but it would be somewhat distorted & streched out. I'm not quite sure what you meant by resting the user title on it, but hopefully this made some type of sense.


----------



## Midoriya

LunaRover said:


> Essentially avatar width extensions allow you to upload larger images (150x100 pixels versus 100x100 without it);;
> The easiest method to do this would be to resize and crop the image to the size you want beforehand. You could use pretty much any basic photo editor/paint program, (lunapic.com edit tools like simple crop, resize, or scale are quite useful if you don't have one) or I could help you out. It's also possible to resize your current image, but it would be somewhat distorted & streched out. I'm not quite sure what you meant by resting the user title on it, but hopefully this made some type of sense.





Thank you for explaining this!  I?ll probably just end up getting a different avatar that can make full use of the width extension item.  And by having the user title rest on it, I meant the the avatar being just as wide as the ?~Cowboy Bebop~? under my username.


----------



## LunaRover

Spike Spiegel said:


> Thank you for explaining this!  I’ll probably just end up getting a different avatar that can make full use of the width extension item.  And by having the user title rest on it, I meant the the avatar being just as wide as the “~Cowboy Bebop~” under my username.



No problem and good luck finding something to your liking! 

& Oh okay I see. Haven't watched Cowboy Bebop personally but my cousin loves it, so lit.


----------



## Lemonsky

Is there any way to check my notifications while there aren't any new notifications to show? I had a couple of new ones, but since I was accidentally idling on the notification page on mobile and then refreshed the page without looking at the notifications, they aren't showing up anymore.


----------



## Antonio

Lemonsky said:


> Is there any way to check my notifications while there aren't any new notifications to show? I had a couple of new ones, but since I was accidentally idling on the notification page on mobile and then refreshed the page without looking at the notifications, they aren't showing up anymore.



Notifications will show if you have private messages and/or someone has liked your post. The only way to get rid of PM's is to read them so that means the only thing that was their was a like from someone. Check out the likes tab on your profile.


----------



## AngelBunny

Where would I put an acnl contest?  I was thinking the animal Crossing new leaf board but I just want to make sure


----------



## Lemonsky

Antonio said:


> Check out the likes tab on your profile.


Ohh that makes sense, for some reason I hadn't thought of that before.  Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will the Egg Currency finally disappear from the sidebar?


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> When will the Egg Currency finally disappear from the sidebar?



March 27th, 2023, at 4:37pm


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> March 27th, 2023, at 4:37pm



You’re joking. But then again, having Christmas lights up all year isn’t too bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Jake said:


> March 27th, 2023, at 4:37pm



*insert large facepalm image*

How about just doing it rather than trying to be a stand-up comedian lol :i


----------



## xSuperMario64x

When will our boy Sockhead be unbanned?



Alolan_Apples said:


> You’re joking. But then again, having Christmas lights up all year isn’t too bad.



That would be amazing imo
I miss all my wah lights from last year


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> When will our boy Sockhead be unbanned?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be amazing imo
> I miss all my wah lights from last year



I’m talking about having strings of lights on a house all year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m talking about having strings of lights on a house all year.



But man you gotta admit the light collectibles were totally rad


----------



## Tri

Are physical items able to be made giveaways? The sticky in TBT Marketplace only explicitly says physical items for TBT, bells, villagers AC items and money are banned.


----------



## Jake

Tri said:


> Are physical items able to be made giveaways? The sticky in TBT Marketplace only explicitly says physical items for TBT, bells, villagers AC items and money are banned.


Yeah, we allow them to be given away, but in doing so you can't use TBT/AC bells/other virtual goods to "buy" entries.


----------



## Incarnate

How do I change my name after buying the name change from the store?


----------



## Clefarious

Being two days old I'm still getting used to the site - I noticed a lot of the collectibles say out of stock. Does that mean they will come back into stock or will everything be new when it restocks? If that's the case - is there a certain time period it restocks?


----------



## Antonio

Clefarious said:


> Being two days old I'm still getting used to the site - I noticed a lot of the collectibles say out of stock. Does that mean they will come back into stock or will everything be new when it restocks? If that's the case - is there a certain time period it restocks?



They will come back in stock and there isn't a set time....


----------



## Alienfish

Calypsio said:


> How do I change my name after buying the name change from the store?



Make a thread in Contact The Staff board about it. Note though that there are only the admins (3 people) who can do it and it's done manually so you might have to wait.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Clefarious said:


> Being two days old I'm still getting used to the site - I noticed a lot of the collectibles say out of stock. Does that mean they will come back into stock or will everything be new when it restocks? If that's the case - is there a certain time period it restocks?



The "out of stock" collectibles are usually made available during restocks, which usually happen once or twice a year and are announced by the staff beforehand.

There was one last year in June, that's where I got my cyan house collectible. But they haven't had one this year yet. Hopefully they do at some point (and hopefully people don't start killing each other over them again lol).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> The "out of stock" collectibles are usually made available during restocks, which usually happen once or twice a year and are announced by the staff beforehand.
> 
> There was one last year in June, that's where I got my cyan house collectible. But they haven't had one this year yet. Hopefully they do at some point (and hopefully people don't start killing each other over them again lol).



I would only expect a collectible restock when the new AC game comes out. The community is shrinking.


----------



## Midoriya

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would only expect a collectible restock when the new AC game comes out. The community is shrinking.



I don’t think it will take that long.  I think they will have at least one this year, because it would be weird if they didn’t have any at all in a year.  I don’t think an AC game being released has anything to do with it.  Several years after ACNL came out they still had restocks.


----------



## AngelBunny

Bunny from tiger said:


> Where would I put an acnl contest?  I was thinking the animal Crossing new leaf board but I just want to make sure



still wondering..


----------



## mapleleaf

Whenever anybody attempts to send me tbt or I try to login on a device where my details aren't saved it just says that my name is an 'invalid user'- has anybody else had this problem, is there a way to fix this?
as far as the forum is concerned my username doesn't exist apparantly aha


----------



## Nicole.

How do I remove/edit negative feedback sent to a user? This really needs to be resolved as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Laudine

Nicole. said:


> How do I remove/edit negative feedback sent to a user? This really needs to be resolved as soon as possible. Thanks!



You can't after a certain time has passed, so the best way is to post a removal request in Contact the Staff board  Though I've gone ahead and removed the feedback in question since the user has requested it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Not trying to sound impatient, but where did the admins go? I know they have other jobs to do, but they never got this inactive before, at least since ACNL’s release. Is it because of something else that’s big, or is it because ACNL is too old?


----------



## Jake

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not trying to sound impatient, but where did the admins go? I know they have other jobs to do, but they never got this inactive before, at least since ACNL’s release. Is it because of something else that’s big, or is it because ACNL is too old?


They're still here just as much as anyone else.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Are they now?! xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Why does it say Insufficient funds when I try to buy the  “Avatar Animation” even though I have enough seashells?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Why does it say Insufficient funds when I try to buy the  “Avatar Animation” even though I have enough seashells?



I have no idea, but something like that happen the same thing to me.
I was looking at the collectible shop and the  chocolate cake collectible says I can I buy it but then it won't let me, even I have enough TBT for it. It was like its saying they are all sold out and other people are saying that it says its sold out for them but it doesn't for me. So yeah that's a problem with the TBT shop its some weird glitch thing on the website.


----------



## Sweetley

Two question (since I'm curious right now):

1) A while ago, I read in the Contact the Staff board as a support topic (which 
you can choose) "Account change request". What exactly does "account change" 
means? 

2) Will there ever be (more) collectibles based on other games, like Splatoon 
themed collectibles (for example), other Pok?mon collectibles (since there is 
a Pok?ball one) or just new Animal Crossing based ones in general?


----------



## Dormire

How do I edit my add-ons/collectibles?


----------



## Snowesque

*Dormire*
If you mean editing their placement, you cannot.
In the shop's inventory section, your collectibles are able to be set to active or hidden.
Deselecting active or selecting hidden makes them not show up.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah. if you want to arrange them by date, your best bet is asking for someone to do a date trade with you if possible.


----------



## Dormire

Snowesque said:


> *Dormire*
> If you mean editing their placement, you cannot.
> In the shop's inventory section, your collectibles are able to be set to active or hidden.
> Deselecting active or selecting hidden makes them not show up.



Yeah I wanted the addons gone. Found it in the shop tab. Thank you!


----------



## Sweetley

Perry' said:


> Two question (since I'm curious right now):
> 
> 1) A while ago, I read in the Contact the Staff board as a support topic (which
> you can choose) "Account change request". What exactly does "account change"
> means?
> 
> 2) Will there ever be (more) collectibles based on other games, like Splatoon
> themed collectibles (for example), other Pok?mon collectibles (since there is
> a Pok?ball one) or just new Animal Crossing based ones in general?



Still curious...


----------



## Trundle

Perry' said:


> Still curious...



The only categories that resemble what you mean in your first question would be Username Change, so I am not sure what you're referring to.






Usually new collectibles are released as games come out, events happen, etc. I doubt they have a concrete plan on all future collectibles but I would think that saying no to other games would be unreasonable.


----------



## AngelBunny

Bunny from tiger said:


> Where would I put an acnl contest?  I was thinking the animal Crossing new leaf board but I just want to make sure


 hello?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bunny from tiger said:


> hello?



It belongs in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## AngelBunny

Alolan_Apples said:


> It belongs in the TBT Marketplace.



ah, thanks


----------



## Sweetley

Trundle said:


> The only categories that resemble what you mean in your first question would be Username Change, so I am not sure what you're referring to.



What I mean is this here:

View attachment 220278

When you choose "General Support", the "Support Topic" appears then and there is
this option with "Account change request".


----------



## Midoriya

@Perry’: My only guess is that that means the person has an old TBT account and a new one, and say for instance they have the new one because they couldn’t log into their old one.  Once they are able to, that would mean they need to do an account change request so they are not using more than one TBT account.  I don’t know how common it is, but I think it’s there for that sort of reason.


----------



## Jake

It does exactly what it says, it's an account change request. Note we don't allow users to change account except under exceptional circumstances so if you create one it's not a given you'll be able to change accounts.


----------



## Sweetley

Thanks for the answers.

Two more questions:

1) Are there any plans for upcoming events? At least for Halloween, something like 
"The Woods Expedition 3"?

2) Any plans for making a "discount action day" for the Shop? Like were Addons and 
collectibles are only half the price (like a User Title Color Change for 110 TBT instead 
of 220, Username Change for 600 TBT instead of 1200 and so on...). 
Maybe also restocking some collectibles on that day? But so that people with different 
timezones also have a change to get some please...


----------



## Antonio

Perry' said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Two more questions:
> 
> 1) Are there any plans for upcoming events? At least for Halloween, something like
> "The Woods Expedition 3"?
> 
> 2) Any plans for making a "discount action day" for the Shop? Like were Addons and
> collectibles are only half the price (like a User Title Color Change for 110 TBT instead
> of 220, Username Change for 600 TBT instead of 1200 and so on...).
> Maybe also restocking some collectibles on that day? But so that people with different
> timezones also have a change to get some please...



1) I'm not sure. There was supposed to be a fair but they cancelled it. (Everyone says that when they say that, they don't mean that but personally idk). Usually events get announced when it happens.

2) Not sure about this but i doubt it though. Be nice, you should make a thread in this sub forum and suggest it.


----------



## Tri

Why don't I have the permission to use HTML (to make side by side columns) in my signature? Can this be bought in the shop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t think the staff allowed HTML tags to regular users at all.


----------



## Jake

We've never allowed users to use HTML coding as its too easy to abuse. If you want to use that for your signature, you can always use the BB code!


----------



## Tri

Ah, I figured. I thought the table/column template in the sig guide was BB code, but then I wasn't sure because it keeps breaking the preview.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I never knew people would abuse HTML coding.


----------



## Sweetley

Quick question about the new AC Switch board: Could it be that you don't get TBTs when you make
posts there? Because I made a thread and saw that I didn't got any TBT for it. Is this normal or...?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Alolan_Apples said:


> I never knew people would abuse HTML coding.



People will abuse anything. With HTML comes JavaScript (which from my tests on another vBulletin website can be used when HTML is on), allowing you to do literally whatever you please, ranging from collecting sensitive information such as login credentials to forcing people off the website entirely.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Perry' said:


> Quick question about the new AC Switch board: Could it be that you don't get TBTs when you make
> posts there? Because I made a thread and saw that I didn't got any TBT for it. Is this normal or...?



It’s normal for new boards to not pay TBT Bells for posting or thread creation. When they fix that, you’ll get paid TBT Bells for posting.

I remember that they used to not do this for the Happy Home Designer board until a few nonths after.


----------



## MapleSilver

I know there is a signature height limit, but is there any specific limit to the height of signature contents inside spoilers?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MapleSilver said:


> I know there is a signature height limit, but is there any specific limit to the height of signature contents inside spoilers?



No. I’m not saying that you are free to make an extremely long signature inside a spoiler, but they said that spoilers are best to reduce signature height.


----------



## Dacroze

Hey, I'm new here and would like to set a custom avatar. It says it allows a maximum of 100x100 pixels. Does it automatically scale to picture down or do I have to do it myself? I'm kinda confused because I saw the rule for the signature height and that has to be done manually.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dacroze said:


> Hey, I'm new here and would like to set a custom avatar. It says it allows a maximum of 100x100 pixels. Does it automatically scale to picture down or do I have to do it myself? I'm kinda confused because I saw the rule for the signature height and that has to be done manually.



It automatically scales down, but there is a file size limit. If it exceeds the file size, no matter how big the picture is, you can?t upload it.


----------



## smonikkims

Is there something about the Animal Crossing GC board in particular that attracts bots? It seems to be the one that gets infested the most, alongside Brewster's Caf?.


----------



## Geoni

I don't know why it's taken me four years to come around to asking this but is there any way you guys can enable drafts as a posting feature on the forum? I'm no vBulletin expert but I've been on a number of forums that have the feature!

I know google docs is a thing but I feel like for multi-quoting and being able to preview it's convenient to have drafts integrated into the forum.


----------



## Antonio

Dad said:


> I don't know why it's taken me four years to come around to asking this but is there any way you guys can enable drafts as a posting feature on the forum? I'm no vBulletin expert but I've been on a number of forums that have the feature!
> 
> I know google docs is a thing but I feel like for multi-quoting and being able to preview it's convenient to have drafts integrated into the forum.



this idea should be it's own thread tbh


----------



## Bluelady

What does it mean when in the TBT transactions page  it says "post" and then "spent 1.5 bells", even though I haven't made a transaction in over a week.


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluelady*
Have you edited one of your posts recently? It may be readjusting the amount of bells you got for it.


----------



## Bluelady

Snowesque said:


> *Bluelady*
> Have you edited one of your post recently? It may be readjusting the amount of bells you got for your post.



Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------



## honeyaura

Hello! I'm wondering where I should post asking about an electronic of mine (an old ipod).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

honeyaura said:


> Hello! I'm wondering where I should post asking about an electronic of mine (an old ipod).



That would go under Brewster’s Caf?.


----------



## honeyaura

Alolan_Apples said:


> That would go under Brewster’s Caf?.



Ok thanks!


----------



## Sweetley

May I ask if there is going to be a Halloween event this year? You know, something like 
"The Woods Expedition"?

Also, are the Bell Tree Weeks still a thing?


----------



## Valzed

Are there any rules or guidelines involving family members on The Bell Tree? My husband recently started playing ACNL and is pondering joining the forums here. I figured I should ask if there's anything we should be aware of beforehand. Thank you!


----------



## Jake

Valzed said:


> Are there any rules or guidelines involving family members on The Bell Tree? My husband recently started playing ACNL and is pondering joining the forums here. I figured I should ask if there's anything we should be aware of beforehand. Thank you!



If he joins, just PM a member of staff his account name so we can make note of it and not nuke it for being an alt account!


----------



## Valzed

Jake said:


> If he joins, just PM a member of staff his account name so we can make note of it and not nuke it for being an alt account!



That sounds good to me. I definitely wouldn't want my account or his, if he joins, to get shut down. Thank you for getting back to me! Have a good night!


----------



## Sweetley

Pepperminterry said:


> May I ask if there is going to be a Halloween event this year? You know, something like
> "The Woods Expedition"?
> 
> Also, are the Bell Tree Weeks still a thing?



Still curious (and hope for a yes for the first question)...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there ever going to be another site event before AC Switch’s release?


----------



## Sweetley

Pepperminterry said:


> May I ask if there is going to be a Halloween event this year? You know, something like
> "The Woods Expedition"?
> 
> Also, are the Bell Tree Weeks still a thing?



You know, a simple yes or no as an answer would have been nice and also enough. ._. 
Guess there will be no event then...

Other question (not sure if someone already asked this): Will ever be the "Eggs" removed 
under the profile? I mean, it doesn't bother me that much, just wondering that it still there.


----------



## Alienfish

^Yeah they seem to never remove the eggs for some reason and it looks ugly since it's a bit til next Easter if they do an event by then. Me and others have complained but nah it seems :/


----------



## Just-Jinxx

*Forum Ranks?*

Sorry if this is in the FAQ I just couldn't find anything about it when I searched. What are the forum ranks and how do you improve them? Like right now I'm a Junior Member, how do I improve this and is there a master list or something?


----------



## Snowesque

*Just-Jinxx*
For regular users there's Junior Member, Member, and Senior Member.
They require a certain amount of activity (post wise) and time you've had an account.
You're also able to edit this text too if you didn't know!


----------



## Just-Jinxx

*How long does it take to have a post approved?*

I made an auction to sell Cherry as she is going to be in boxes very soon. When I submitted the post it told me I'd have to wait to be approved so I'm just wondering how long it'll take? I'm worried she may move before I can get any responses.


----------



## Chris

Just-Jinxx said:


> I made an auction to sell Cherry as she is going to be in boxes very soon. When I submitted the post it told me I'd have to wait to be approved so I'm just wondering how long it'll take? I'm worried she may move before I can get any responses.



Sorry you've had to wait. I've approved the thread for you now, but if you don't TT then I may have been too late.


----------



## Just-Jinxx

Tina said:


> Sorry you've had to wait. I've approved the thread for you now, but if you don't TT then I may have been too late.



Its okay, I think it might be too late since it's buried pretty deep so I don't think anyone will see it. Is it okay if I repost or is there a way to bump it up maybe?


----------



## Chris

Just-Jinxx said:


> Its okay, I think it might be too late since it's buried pretty deep so I don't think anyone will see it. Is it okay if I repost or is there a way to bump it up maybe?



You're free to make another post in the thread to bump it up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just-Jinxx said:


> I made an auction to sell Cherry as she is going to be in boxes very soon. When I submitted the post it told me I'd have to wait to be approved so I'm just wondering how long it'll take? I'm worried she may move before I can get any responses.



Wait! Do new topics or posts have to be approved by the staff now instead of automatic creation?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wait! Do new topics or posts have to be approved by the staff now instead of automatic creation?



Sometimes content by newly created accounts gets mistakenly flagged as spam and needs to be manually approved before it appears on the forum. It doesn't happen too often to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Sometimes content by newly created accounts gets mistakenly flagged as spam and needs to be manually approved before it appears on the forum. It doesn't happen too often to the best of my knowledge.



I thought it was newly added preventive measure to prevent future creation of political discussions, but now I know.


----------



## Flare

Today should be 2 years after I joined but I haven't received any new seashells. Do they normally take a while to arrive?

Nvm they just arrived just now.


----------



## Stella-Io

How do I flag threads? Like, if I comment on a thread, and when I log on here later and the OP has made a comment on the thread, is there a quick way for me to see it? Like a notif. Or do I have to manually go back to that thread?


----------



## AngelBunny

Stella-Io said:


> How do I flag threads? Like, if I comment on a thread, and when I log on here later and the OP has made a comment on the thread, is there a quick way for me to see it? Like a notif. Or do I have to manually go back to that thread?



there is a subscribe option  so you will be notified via settings or e mail, all you have to do is go to the thread you want to subscribe to,   click " Subscribe to this thread " and choose the method you want to get notified by, and you will get automatically notified!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! Question about signatures. How do I set up signatures and will they pop up on my posts where the signatures go? If so, how long does that take?

Edit: Never mind! Just saw it, so please ignore this post.


----------



## Stella-Io

Thanks~


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi, I have another question about titles. How can I change my title from "Junior Member" to something else? I see other people with all sorts of different ones and I'm curious on how they did that.


----------



## Snowesque

*Rosered22 *
Settings > Edit Profile > Custom User Title > Input what you'd like in the text bar!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Rosered22 said:


> Hi, I have another question about titles. How can I change my title from "Junior Member" to something else? I see other people with all sorts of different ones and I'm curious on how they did that.


Hi! Click 'Settings' at the top of the screen, then click 'Edit Profile' on the sidebar.  Then you can enter whatever you'd like your user title to be in the box under Custom User Title.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Thanks! I didn't see that under the profile settings. I'll have to think about what to change it to.


----------



## Stella-Io

How do I turn on HTML code? I want to buy a sig.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Stella-Io said:


> How do I turn on HTML code? I want to buy a sig.


You can't turn on HTML code, but BB Code has a lot of functionality for signatures!  To put an image in BB Code, upload your image to a photo sharing website like Imgur, then surround the link with:
	
	




		Code:
	

[img][/img]


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! I have another question about avatars. I would like to do a unique avatar picture, but I don't know where or how to do one. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Stella-Io

Thank you LaBelleFleur!

Rosered22 I just use my pocket camp character. I take and save a pic in PC, go to custom avatar, upload from computer, choose my pic, upload file -below the choose pic- and wait for it to be uploaded. Then I hit save at the bottom of the page. I tried to use a pic I edited, but it didn't work for some reason. Maybe it was too big of a file size. I find most usual pics work for me.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Stella-Io said:


> Thank you LaBelleFleur!
> 
> Rosered22 I just use my pocket camp character. I take and save a pic in PC, go to custom avatar, upload from computer, choose my pic, upload file -below the choose pic- and wait for it to be uploaded. Then I hit save at the bottom of the page. I tried to use a pic I edited, but it didn't work for some reason. Maybe it was too big of a file size. I find most usual pics work for me.



OK, thanks! I actually don't have any pictures right now, so I was thinking of finding a random Animal Crossing picture from the internet and try to save it to my computer and see if that would work by putting the URL in, but I'm worried it might be too big. I guess I'll have to try it out.

If anyone else has some tips on what to do, I'm open for suggestions. c:

Edit: Never mind! Got the picture to work! Don't need anymore suggestions, as I have found a good one! <3


----------



## Stella-Io

Heeey, I have another question. How do I use the emogies from my phone? I see people with trees and moon emogies, and even thou I use TBT with my phone, I can't figure out how to use emogies. I use a Galaxy Samsung S5, so is it maybe a newer phone or Iphone thing?


----------



## Mr_Persona

I have a question that if a user is banned for a short time and came back from being banned but the banned thing has an expired date on it like is it saying when you will actually get ban on here forever? 
I'm wondering because I think Sheila a user on here that is banned or has a email problem thing because her username is in brown rn.


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Heeey, I have another question. How do I use the emogies from my phone? I see people with trees and moon emogies, and even thou I use TBT with my phone, I can't figure out how to use emogies. I use a Galaxy Samsung S5, so is it maybe a newer phone or Iphone thing?



You should be able to insert emojis into your posts from your phone in the same way you would an SMS or a post on social media. You don't need a specific phone to do so.  
However it does not work properly in the quick reply box.



Firelight said:


> I have a question that if a user is banned for a short time and came back from being banned but the banned thing has an expired date on it like is it saying when you will actually get ban on here forever?



Bans lift at a very specific time - usually the exact minute the user in question was banned. So for example if a user was banned at 12:04pm on Jan 1st for three weeks, that ban won't be lifted until 12:04pm on the final day. It's just how the software works.


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh, that makes sense. I've been using the quick reply option alot lately.

Now I just gotta figure out HOW, cause I've never actually used emogies yet in social media.


----------



## seliph

An expiration date means the ban has expired. You aren't banned anymore and aren't at risk until you break the rules again.

You'd have to continuously break the rules really bad to be banned forever.


----------



## Chris

Please do not publically speculate or discuss other users bans. This is the reason I gave a discrete response as well.

Also, I'll address this even though the original post has been removed: the points system in warnings and infractions is irrelevant. We do not use it in determining ban length - this is based on your history and the actions you've been banned for. Permanent bans don't happen as a general rule.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Tina said:


> Please do not publically speculate or discuss other users bans. This is the reason I gave a discrete response as well.
> 
> Also, I'll address this even though the original post has been removed: the points system in warnings and infractions is irrelevant. We do not use it in determining ban length - this is based on your history and the actions you've been banned for. Permanent bans don't happen as a general rule.



Oh okay thx


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! I believe I have one last question for now about this website. Which boards allow me to close the threads I make and how do I do that?


----------



## Snowesque

*Rosered22 *
I think they're TBT Marketplace, The Train Station (AC:NL Online), Re-Tail, and the Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office.
At the top of your thread in these categories on each page, there's an option called "Administrative", it's drop-down will let you close the thread.
When you go into "Go Advanced" when making a new post, you're also able to close the thread.
A bit below in the "Additional Options" section, you're able to close it with a message.


----------



## Alienfish

Hey, guys! Just popping in to write something short since people got worried and I'd rather not have people speculate too much. I won't go into details about it; if you were there and/or is a staff member you know what it is all about and regardless if one got banned or just warned or nothing I think we all can be taught a lesson from it.

I've talked to Tina in private about it and I wanna make everyone sure of that the reason is definitely not something for a perma-ban and let's make it stay there. I'm alright now and I've taken my ban time and thought about things so it's definitely not too bad. Let's say I do not have the skills or time to be that bad on site


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> Hey, guys! Just popping in to write something short since people got worried and I'd rather not have people speculate too much. I won't go into details about it; if you were there and/or is a staff member you know what it is all about and regardless if one got banned or just warned or nothing I think we all can be taught a lesson from it.
> 
> I've talked to Tina in private about it and I wanna make everyone sure of that the reason is definitely not something for a perma-ban and let's make it stay there. I'm alright now and I've taken my ban time and thought about things so it's definitely not too bad. Let's say I do not have the skills or time to be that bad on site



oh :[

well glad to have you back!


----------



## Alienfish

Firelight said:


> oh :[
> 
> well glad to have you back!



Thank you. Also as Tina said please don't speculate in peoples' bans. They might or might not appear obvious and let it stay that way regardless. Unless you do repeatedly rude things every day or get your way into messing with the site you are probably safe from that long ban. But yeah let's not discuss further, I just wanted to make a short notice that I was back and nothing to worry about, so yeah please don't discuss stuff on here. As I said if you were there you were and there's that.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> Thank you. Also as Tina said please don't speculate in peoples' bans. They might or might not appear obvious and let it stay that way regardless. Unless we do repeatedly rude things every day or hack the site's IP and plaster inappropriate pictures everywhere you're probably not getting perma-banned.



One thing I never saw the rules about [do never talk about other people bans] on here, I bet they added that rule recently.
So how would I know if it was a bad thing to talk about ban.
Ppl were talking about my ban and that's how I only knew I got banned like for a day I think cause I wasn't on here when I was banned. I was busy irl, so all I can say I was banned when I wasn't active on that day or was it two days, but anyways that's why I was lost in my mind like "I was banned?" because few people were talking about what happen to me.
But idk I could be banned forever, all I have to do is wait for the day and then bam, I'm gone away.


----------



## Alienfish

I suppose it's because it leads to false rumours and speculations and people talking behind their back etc. and I think those people should be banned in peace because they most of time know what they did. Also I think it's been there for longer than that.

But yeah let's move on and not to mini-mod or anything but yeah stay calm and don't worry, I don't even have the skills to mess with the site  Nor having time to be rude everyday, lol.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> I suppose it's because it leads to false rumors and speculations and people talking behind their back etc. and I think those people should be banned in peace because they most of time know what they did. Also I think it's been there for longer than that.
> 
> But yeah let's move on and not to mini-mod or anything but yeah stay calm and don't worry, I don't even have the skills to mess with the site  Nor having time to be rude everyday, lol.



That could be why I never heard as it a rule
I'm still thinking is that Tina said permanent bans don't happen as a general rule, and ik I sound dumb when I say this but I'm still thinking is that is she saying no one can't be banned forever but idk.
I have a problem irl that I have hard time understanding what people are trying to say even it can be so easy for everyone else.


----------



## Alienfish

Firelight said:


> That could be why I never heard as it a rule
> I'm still thinking is that Tina said permanent bans don't happen as a general rule, and ik I sound dumb when I say this but I'm still thinking is that is she saying no one can't be banned forever but idk.
> I have a problem irl that I have hard time understanding what people are trying to say even it can be so easy for everyone else.



Yeah, I think took it as not to discuss other users' bans for that reason. And yeah I understand, but I think she wanted to say you have to do something really major for them to lock you out of the site, forever. You would have to either have a really long history of getting warnings/infractions and/or really mess with the site etc. if you would have that to happen. That would be my assumption and I do not encourage people to try and get perma-banned or further discuss why other people sometimes are banned for shorter times.
--

Also, staff if you think I posted too much you can delete them and I won't mind, I just wanted to take my time saying that people shouldn't worry. Sometimes we act wrong a few times and that's just what we get for reasons.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I think took it as not to discuss other users' bans for that reason. And yeah I understand, but I think she wanted to say you have to do something really major for them to lock you out of the site, forever. You would have to either have a really long history of getting warnings/infractions and/or really mess with the site etc. if you would have that to happen. That would be my assumption and I do not encourage people to try and get perma-banned or further discuss why other people sometimes are banned for shorter times.
> --
> 
> Also, staff if you think I posted too much you can delete them and I won't mind, I just wanted to take my time saying that people shouldn't worry. Sometimes we act wrong a few times and that's just what we get for reasons.



Huh okay and that's what some other user said too but first I have to hear it again to see if its true or not.
I didn't catch this right I looked at the ban news thing or whatever its called and I thought it said I was banned forever, but nope I got the date wrong and it already expired, man that's the reason why I have glasses.


----------



## Alienfish

Firelight said:


> Huh okay and that's what some other user said too but first I have to hear it again to see if its true or not.



Yeah, as I said don't go try being banned or something. But yeah simply they wouldn't perma-ban anyone unless it's really, really serious big time and I'm not gonna ask or presume it has been used, or for what reasons.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah, in the future as said multiple times don't go discuss or speculate mine or others' bans. If you saw what happened keep it to yourself.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> Yeah, as I said don't go try being banned or something. But yeah simply they wouldn't perma-ban anyone unless it's really, really serious big time and I'm not gonna ask or presume it has been used, or for what reasons.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also yeah, in the future as said multiple times don't go discuss or speculate mine or others' bans. If you saw what happened keep it to yourself.



I never saw anyone got banned after they said something bad and I don't say it to the world what happen to this person and tell ppl what they did
But I think I remember long ago this guy wasn't nice to me and after that I never saw him again.
Anyways did you voted Lucky because Lucky has been beating Kiki
HAHA go Lucky


----------



## Alienfish

It depends on what "bad" people say and in the end it's up to the staff what to do.
--

Yeah I did, I like that mummy doggo.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sheila said:


> It depends on what "bad" people say and in the end it's up to the staff what to do.
> --
> 
> Yeah I did, I like that mummy doggo.



Yeah I love the mummy and also duh I do have him in my town


----------



## Laureline

What does configuring collectables do?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! I have another question. I was doing a post and something strange happened. It didn't want to load as I did a quick post and then it popped up saying I was making a duplicate post. It did post, but I didn't get any bells for it. Did something wrong happen or did I do something wrong?

Edit: Never mind. I think a strange glitch must of happened when I posted. Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How long will the Halloween candies be available in the shop? I want to try to buy a red candy on as late of a date/time as possible.


----------



## Stella-Io

I thought I was done on this thread but guess not.

How do I make a poll thread?


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*
When posting a new thread, if you're able to create a poll there, the bottom of the thread will have poll options.


----------



## Stella-Io

*Snowesque*
Thank you, I didn't realize not all threads can have polls.


----------



## Katya

Hihi~ How long does it take for a post to be approved so it appears on the forums? I tried creating a thread yesterday and it still hasn't appeared. :c I'm rather new to the site so it would have been my first post.


----------



## Jeremy

Laureline said:


> What does configuring collectables do?



If it's an item that does something, like the immediate username change or the user title color change, it's how you activate it. If it's a normal collectible, it won't do anything.



Katya said:


> Hihi~ How long does it take for a post to be approved so it appears on the forums? I tried creating a thread yesterday and it still hasn't appeared. :c I'm rather new to the site so it would have been my first post.



They are normally not hidden like that. Sometimes the spam filter on the forum catches posts that aren't actually spam, especially from newer members. I approved this one and you can let us know if it happens again.


----------



## Sweetley

May I ask why you can't have space between two words by using the Instant User Name Change??


----------



## AngelBunny

how can you get the dates off collectibles?


----------



## Snowesque

*Bunny from tiger*
If you mean see their date, it'll be listed in your shop tab on your profile.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! I have another question. I would like to upload my Animal Crossing: New Leaf pictures to use one as my avatar, but I'm not sure how to do that. I don't use Facebook or Twitter and I prefer not to go on those websites. Any tips or advice? Thanks!


----------



## AngelBunny

Rosered22 said:


> Hi! I have another question. I would like to upload my Animal Crossing: New Leaf pictures to use one as my avatar, but I'm not sure how to do that. I don't use Facebook or Twitter and I prefer not to go on those websites. Any tips or advice? Thanks!



either upload them onto your computer or upload them onto imgur, or any other image sharing website ( photobucket, tinypic ect)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bunny from tiger said:


> either upload them onto your computer or upload them onto imgur, or any other image sharing website ( photobucket, tinypic ect)



Yeah, but I've been trying to figure that out, but can't quite understand how to do those things. This is all new to me. 

Edit: Never mind! My dad said he will help me, but if I can't get them on my laptop, that's fine too. Sorry for bugging anyone!


----------



## Antonio

Rosered22 said:


> Yeah, but I've been trying to figure that out, but can't quite understand how to do those things. This is all new to me.
> 
> Edit: Never mind! My dad said he will help me, but if I can't get them on my laptop, that's fine too. Sorry for bugging anyone!



Don't worry! Imgur is quite simple to use. Just go to this link (Click here) and upload the image there. Once successfully upload, right click the image and pick "Copy image address" and then use that copied URL to insert into the URL form in User Settings.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Antonio said:


> Don't worry! Imgur is quite simple to use. Just go to this link (Click here) and upload the image there. Once successfully upload, right click the image and pick "Copy image address" and then use that copied URL to insert into the URL form in User Settings.



Thanks! My dad actually has a microSD card reader, so I'm going to try using that to see if I can get the photos on my laptop. I've yet to test it, but I'm sure it will work. If not, I'll keep Imgur in mind. c:


----------



## MapleSilver

Why is it that in old posts, an apostrophe is replaced with a "_'_"? I'm kind of curious how that happened.


----------



## Trundle

MapleSilver said:


> Why is it that in old posts, an apostrophe is replaced with a "_'_"? I'm kind of curious how that happened.



When TBT moved from Zetaboards to vB, the process of moving posts caused this. I am not exactly sure the specifics, but a lot of punctuation was just replaced with its ASCII code equivalent when the forums were moved.


----------



## Mr_Persona

so when I'm done posting my Fakemon, do I have to wait to see who are the winners and then I get a token to choose my poke ball?
And also I have to be one of the winners to get a token right?


----------



## Justin

Firelight said:


> so when I'm done posting my Fakemon, do I have to wait to see who are the winners and then I get a token to choose my poke ball?
> And also I have to be one of the winners to get a token right?



We will let everyone know when the first tokens are released. (in the next couple days)

Everyone who has a qualifying entry in both categories will receive the prizes, no need to win -- it's not a contest!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Justin said:


> We will let everyone know when the first tokens are released. (in the next couple days)
> 
> Everyone who has a qualifying entry in both categories will receive the prizes, no need to win -- it's not a contest!



oh I thought it was a contest, welp thx for the answer and I just hope my sister will help me today to scan my drawing on my computer so I can post it.


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm tryin to 'put away' my winter mittens collectable, how do I do that without it completely erasing from my inventory?

Also, is there a way for me to put away and take out collectables so that they form a pattern ex *flower* clover* *flower* or is it all random, based on when I bought it.


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*
You can either deselect the active checkbox or select the hidden checkbox. This is done in the shop tab, then through the inventory tab on the left side.

Your collectibles will always be in place of when you bought them.


----------



## Snowesque

Very random question here, but do you guys think there'll ever be a permanent Valentine's Day collectible?
Nothing against the rose, but I was thinking how lovely the chocolate heart from the game would look as one.


----------



## MasterM64

Snowesque said:


> Very random question here, but do you guys think they'll ever be a permanent Valentine's Day collectible?
> Nothing against the rose, but I was thinking how lovely the chocolate heart from the game would look as one.



I think that would be a really cool addition if you ask me!  It definitely would be a sought after collectible year-round if it was a persistent collectible unlike the rose.


----------



## Stella-Io

Agreed, I'd like to see a chocolate heart collectable.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Did I completely miss the fair? I was busy for most of september but I was on sometimes, albeit not for very long.  usually there's a build up and then an 'afterparty' (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Snowesque

*Ably.Saucey*
There wasn't one, there was a Halloween villager voting week, don't know if you were around for that.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Snowesque said:


> *Ably.Saucey*
> There wasn't one, there was a Halloween villager voting week, don't know if you were around for that.



Bummer, but at least I know I'm not going crazy..... (at least here)
I was around, kinda, it's sounds familer.
Thanks!


----------



## AngelBunny

when are you going to add a role play forum?


----------



## Trundle

Bunny from tiger said:


> when are you going to add a role play forum?



You can create RPs in the basement. RPs were actually quite common there a few years back. I, for one, remember a very happy tea party...


----------



## Mr_Persona

Does anyone know how to hide your activity on your user profile cause I don't want my activity be showing cause I think someone is stalking me right now and idk this user who is keep looking at my profile and I only know cause it shows the last visitors on my profile.
So yeah idk where it is in the settings to hide my activity. Also I rather to have it private anyways


----------



## Trundle

Firelight said:


> Does anyone know how to hide your activity on your user profile cause I don't want my activity be showing cause I think someone is stalking me right now and idk this user who is keep looking at my profile and I only know cause it shows the last visitors on my profile.
> So yeah idk where it is in the settings to hide my activity. Also I rather to have it private anyways



Anything you can edit regarding your privacy is under My Settings > Profile Privacy. There is no reason to hide your recent activity because someone could just search the forum with your username to look through your most recent posts. It's already publicly available, so just hiding it on your profile would be of no gain to you.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like having myself in private so that's why I rather to hide my activity cause I feel more comfortable that way.


----------



## AngelBunny

where is the advent calendar? did i miss an announcement or something?


----------



## Snowesque

*Bunny from tiger*
There doesn't appear to be one, (yet).


----------



## Alienfish

Could we get a rules update/clarification re joining ages and such on what is allowed? Because yeah I only thought 13 was the ages for posting pictures of yourself and there are probably more youngsters on here. I guess the post contents sometimes is PG-13 for a reason but I couldn't really find it in the rules.


----------



## rianne

Sheila said:


> Could we get a rules update/clarification re joining ages and such on what is allowed? Because yeah I only thought 13 was the ages for posting pictures of yourself and there are probably more youngsters on here. I guess the post contents sometimes is PG-13 for a reason but I couldn't really find it in the rules.



Yeah I had to do a bit of digging and found this in the FAQ:



> *How do I register?*
> 
> You register by clicking on the 'Register' link near the top of the page. You will be asked to choose a user name, password and enter a valid email address. In addition there will be some other fields to which you will be invited to respond. Some will be mandatory while others are optional. Once this is complete you will either be fully registered, or in some cases you may have to click on a link in an 'activation email' sent to your email address. Once you have done this you will be registered.
> 
> Note that entering your email address will not leave you open to 'spam', as you can choose to hide it from other board users. You'll probably be able to allow other registered users to contact you via email, but the system won't display your email address to them unless you give permission.
> 
> If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process.



- - - Post Merge - - -

It's also because of COPPA that websites comply with the requirement.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh okay thank you. Never seen that one before or I might have missed it completely. But yeah good to know, I guess they weren't aware or those younger still on have consent then :3


----------



## Snowesque

Out of curiosity, how many bells do you receive on your birthday? I personally don't like enabling it on socials for privacy reasons (I've have some bad experiences.), so I didn't see how much it gives.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You only get 70. I remember when they used to pay 100 TBT for birthday bells, but why was it reduced to 70?


----------



## Snowesque

*Alolan_Apples *
Ah, thank you for answering. That's a fairly sizable amount, I was expecting maybe 50?


----------



## f11

are we ever getting interest on bells back >: (


----------



## Primeval

what is TBT and how do you earn them?


----------



## MapleSilver

Primeval said:


> what is TBT and how do you earn them?



TBT is the site currency and is primarily earned through posting. Certain boards such as the Animal Crossing board will give more TBT per post than boards such as the Brewster's Cafe board. You can also trade for it with other users if you have something they value, such as collectibles or art.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why are the staff always on invisible mode?


----------



## Flare

Will the Animal Crossing New Leaf Boards still be left on the front page or will it get moved to the General AC Discussion section when AC Switch gets released?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi! Just bought the User Title Color Change and was wondering how you do it? Want to change it to pink, but not sure how. Thanks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Rosered22 said:


> Hi! Just bought the User Title Color Change and was wondering how you do it? Want to change it to pink, but not sure how. Thanks!



You configure the add-on, and put in the color you want.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Alolan_Apples said:


> You configure the add-on, and put in the color you want.



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgive me for double posting, but I just noticed it won't let me configure again. I may have chosen the wrong color too. Is there a way to fix that? Or do I have to buy it again to do so?


----------



## Stella-Io

What's the code for slashing? Like putting the horizontal line throu words?


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

It's this!


		HTML:
	

[s]word[/s]


----------



## Stella-Io

Thank you! I could never figure out how to do it on this website.


----------



## Alienfish

Rosered22 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Forgive me for double posting, but I just noticed it won't let me configure again. I may have chosen the wrong color too. Is there a way to fix that? Or do I have to buy it again to do so?



I assume you know you have to put in hex code colours? Like #8462hj and stuff? Otherwise I'd contact the staff or buy a new depending on what they decide.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sheila said:


> I assume you know you have to put in hex code colours? Like #8462hj and stuff? Otherwise I'd contact the staff or buy a new depending on what they decide.



Thanks. I'll go ahead and make a thread on The Bell Tree HQ and see if the staff sees it and can fix it. If not, I'll just discard the one and buy a new one later.


----------



## Snowesque

Probably something really obvious I'm missing, but how do you have multiple images in a signature and how many are you able to have? Whenever I try to add an image through the uploader within the buttons header (using Imgur), it just shows up as a link.


----------



## Mr_Persona

admins help i need you guys to remove this glitchy visitor notifications messages, cause its been stuck there and i already check to see if any reply on my profile and nothing. also i did refresh the page


----------



## duckykate

deleting it should fix the issue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> Probably something really obvious I'm missing, but how do you have multiple images in a signature and how many are you able to have? Whenever I try to add an image through the uploader within the buttons header (using Imgur), it just shows up as a link.



i think you have to buy an addon from the shop to have more than one pic. put the .png link in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that should fix it


----------



## Snowesque

*katezilla *
That's what I figured, I remember seeing it in there, but the thing is now I don't see anything in the shop like that.


----------



## Alienfish

katezilla said:


> i think you have to buy an addon from the shop to have more than one pic. put the .png link in between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that should fix it



Those add-ons are obsolete(hence why they are sold out), you just have to use the img tags rather than the uploader and then you can use how many you want as long as it's not exceeding height and width limits.


----------



## Snowesque

*Sheila *
I'll give that a shot once the event passes.


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> *Sheila *
> I'll give that a shot once the event passes.



Yeah. Try deleting the uploader image and start fresh if it would work better. You might have to play around with the /align tags to make everything look as you want it, but yeah


----------



## Stalfos

Hey! I want to submit my entry for season's palette but I don't know how to do it. I've uploaded the pic to imgur but I don't know where to go from there. Help please. T-T

I think I've figured it out, but it says file is to big. File size shouldn't matter if I'm just linking it?

Oh! Think I've got it now. Really.

Yep. All done.


----------



## honeyaura

Hi! Does anyone know if tinsel can be shared with another user?


----------



## seliph

honeyaura said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if tinsel can be shared with another user?



holiday currency generally isn't ever tradeable.


----------



## honeyaura

gyro said:


> holiday currency generally isn't ever tradeable.



Aw shame, okay thanks!


----------



## Mr_Persona

admins plz help me this time
my snowflake collectible is gone its not in my lineup anymore and its not in my inventory
plz I need it back and its like I been hack


----------



## Sweetley

Firelight said:


> admins plz help me this time
> my snowflake collectible is gone its not in my lineup anymore and its not in my inventory
> plz I need it back and its like I been hack



Do you mean the one you got from the Holiday Advent Calendar? That was just a 
raffle ticket for a actual Snowflake collectible. It disappeared by it's own after the 
raffle ended.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Pansie said:


> Do you mean the one you got from the Holiday Advent Calendar? That was just a
> raffle ticket for a actual Snowflake collectible. It disappeared by it's own after the
> raffle ended.



The ticket didn't work for me so that's why I thought maybe its just an collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm curse
everything for me is half broken
Do I get another chance to get the ticket again cause maybe this time it will work if I get it again


----------



## Sweetley

Firelight said:


> The ticket didn't work for me so that's why I thought maybe its just an collectible
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm curse
> everything for me is half broken
> Do I get another chance to get the ticket again cause maybe this time it will work if I get it again



May I ask what exactly didn't work for you? Also I'm not sure if there is another Snowflake 
raffle where you get a ticket, the last raffle is over and a winner was chosen. There are 
however raffles for said collectible if you participate in the current Christmas activities, 
but you won't get a raffle ticket like you got from the calendar...


----------



## Mr_Persona

Pansie said:


> May I ask what exactly didn't work for you? Also I'm not sure if there is another Snowflake
> raffle where you get a ticket, the last raffle is over and a winner was chosen. There are
> however raffles for said collectible if you participate in the current Christmas activities,
> but you won't get a raffle ticket like you got from the calendar...



why are you asking why it didn't work, cause guess what I don't know why it didn't work.
And that's bad now that I won't get a ticket again
I must go talk to the admins about this


----------



## Kamzitty

Firelight said:


> The ticket didn't work for me so that's why I thought maybe its just an collectible
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm curse
> everything for me is half broken
> Do I get another chance to get the ticket again cause maybe this time it will work if I get it again



The ticket worked, since it was in your inventory. The ticket showed up in everyone's sidebar with the rest of their collectibles. But since you didn't win the raffle, the ticket went away and disappeared from your sidebar as well. Hopefully this helps you understand.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Kammm said:


> The ticket worked, since it was in your inventory. The ticket showed up in everyone's sidebar with the rest of their collectibles. But since you didn't win the raffle, the ticket went away and disappeared from your sidebar as well. Hopefully this helps you understand.



aren't you suppose to enter the ticket
cause that's what I heard from old collectibles in the pass that people were talking about


----------



## mogyay

Firelight said:


> aren't you suppose to enter the ticket
> cause that's what I heard from old collectibles in the pass that people were talking about



no, u automatically were entered into it once u received it. u just didn't win


----------



## Kamzitty

Firelight said:


> aren't you suppose to enter the ticket
> cause that's what I heard from old collectibles in the pass that people were talking about



I don't know what that means. The collectible itself represented a raffle ticket, so as long as it was in your inventory you were successfully entered in the raffle. There wasn't anything else you needed to do as far as I know!


----------



## Sweetley

Firelight said:


> aren't you suppose to enter the ticket
> cause that's what I heard from old collectibles in the pass that people were talking about



Nope, you didn't needed to enter the ticket, you was already part of the raffle when the ticket
showed up in your inventory/sidebar.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Pansie said:


> Nope, you didn't needed to enter the ticket, you was already part of the raffle when the ticket
> showed up in your inventory/sidebar.



okay


----------



## MapleSilver

Am I allowed to give feedback to TBT users for online trades initiated off-site?


----------



## Jeremy

MapleSilver said:


> Am I allowed to give feedback to TBT users for online trades initiated off-site?


It should only be used for Animal Crossing gameplay initiated on TBT or TBT transactions. For more information, see section 4 of our rules.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jeremy said:


> It should only be used for Animal Crossing gameplay initiated on TBT or TBT transactions. For more information, see section 4 of our rules.



are you saying one of my friends didn't follow the rules?

- - - Post Merge - - -

cause few days ago my friend gave me a collectible and sent me a feedback


----------



## MapleSilver

Jeremy said:


> It should only be used for Animal Crossing gameplay initiated on TBT or TBT transactions. For more information, see section 4 of our rules.



Thanks. I read the rules beforehand but was still unsure about that particular question.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Other than what’s listed under “prohibited content”, what else would be considered a forbidden subject on this site? I know discussions of other members’ bans is one of them.


----------



## Sonikku

I might be super late to this, but was there a data breach here recently? I was alerted by the identity protection monitoring service i use and it says the breach happened back in June of this year. I can't seem to find any post about it but i changed my login info.


----------



## duckykate

i remember there being one a few months ago


----------



## cornimer

It was in like February when all the server problems were happening

There was a mandatory password reset and as far as I know everything is ok now


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Yeah, February. https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?444940-Site-Password-Reset

My password ended up on Pastebin half a year later and was tried on various accounts prior to that. Hmmmm. Could have been leaked from elsewhere though - I use the same password on most websites where I don't have much faith in the security or for throwaway accounts. Obviously important stuff gets more secure passwords and two-factor authentication where available.


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, it was in February and they had access to encrypted passwords, which is when we added the notice to reset them. They were encrypted, but it could still be possible to figure them out, especially weaker ones.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jeremy said:


> Yes, it was in February and they had access to encrypted passwords, which is when we added the notice to reset them. They were encrypted, but it could still be possible to figure them out, especially weaker ones.



oh so that's why my sister had to change her password and I had to do the same in February cause of that.
I never heard any of these news in the pass when it happened, but now I know.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

While we're on the topic of security, now would probably be a good time to say that you can look up your email address or sign up to email alerts at https://haveibeenpwned.com/ for if your password gets leaked.


----------



## Funfun11

I bought a tasty cake. Does it do anything other than look pretty? It's okay if it doesn't. I like cake.


----------



## MapleSilver

Funfun11 said:


> I bought a tasty cake. Does it do anything other than look pretty? It's okay if it doesn't. I like cake.



Your Tasty Cake is just one of many collectibles that are available on this site. Collectibles don't have any real function other than their looks and rarity. You can sell certain collectibles for a lot of forum Bells which can be used for other purposes, but the Tasty Cake is very common and will not sell for much.


----------



## Hay

Ugh I feel so silly asking this lol I bought a _Manual Username Change_ from the shop but i dont know how to use it. I hit configure but nothing happened, what do I do?


----------



## Sweetley

Hayhay916 said:


> Ugh I feel so silly asking this lol I bought a _Manual Username Change_ from the shop but i dont know how to use it. I hit configure but nothing happened, what do I do?



You have to make a thread in the Contact the Staff board. There, you can choose a topic and
Username Change is one of them. You also type there what name you want and a staff member
will then change the name for you.


----------



## Mr_Persona

So how do you earn seashells?
Like do I have to wait for next year and then i'll earn them?


----------



## runeun

hi i have a couple questions!
- are there any ways to ping users? (ie. @)
- do you lose bells for editing posts?
- its a little late, but how do you earn seashells/tinsels?


----------



## Trundle

runeun said:


> hi i have a couple questions!
> - are there any ways to ping users? (ie. @)
> - do you lose bells for editing posts?
> - its a little late, but how do you earn seashells/tinsels?



- You can't ping users, but a lot of people press like on others' posts when they leave a reply.
- No, the amount of bells is recalculated. If you add more to the post, you will end up gaining a little bit. If you remove from the post, you will end up losing a little bit.
- Seashells are given to new members so they can afford some of the site's add-ons. I do not believe there is any way to earn it. Tinsel was used for the Christmas event which is now over, but you can find the details for it here!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When will the snow feature be removed?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Trundle said:


> - You can't ping users, but a lot of people press like on others' posts when they leave a reply.
> - No, the amount of bells is recalculated. If you add more to the post, you will end up gaining a little bit. If you remove from the post, you will end up losing a little bit.
> - Seashells are given to new members so they can afford some of the site's add-ons. I do not believe there is any way to earn it. Tinsel was used for the Christmas event which is now over, but you can find the details for it here!



Are you sure about that cause the begging of 2018, my sister got sea shells

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also she isn't a new member when she got the sea shells


----------



## Trundle

Firelight said:


> Are you sure about that cause the begging of 2018, my sister got sea shells
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also she isn't a new member when she got the sea shells



There are also certain milestones where users get seashells, I believe. I don't know the full details though!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Trundle said:


> There are also certain milestones where users get seashells, I believe. I don't know the full details though!



ah and why did it put in the word begging, I typed in beginning
man I'm turning off these settings


----------



## Wildtown

are birthstones discontinued know??


----------



## Mr_Persona

Wildtown said:


> are birthstones discontinued know??



no they're still in the shops

I think that the Jan Birthstone might come in late

- - - Post Merge - - -

I remember one of the birthstones came in the shop late one time
also it could be the christmas collectibles are in the shop rn and maybe after they remove the christmas collectibles, they'll put the birthstone back the shop.


----------



## pandapples

Are flowers no longer a rotating shop collectible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How does one fix a missing post glitch? I'm sure this question has been asked before, but there's no definite place here to find the answer.


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> How does one fix a missing post glitch? I'm sure this question has been asked before, but there's no definite place here to find the answer.



I think really the only way is for someone to post on the thread again so that the previous post shows up.  Not sure if there’s other ways of doing it or not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Spike Spiegel said:


> I think really the only way is for someone to post on the thread again so that the previous post shows up.  Not sure if there’s other ways of doing it or not.



I was thinking that, hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## neoratz

sorry if this is a dumb question, is there something that determines the order collectibles are displayed :?


----------



## Snowesque

*neoratz *
The newer it is, the more to the top left it'll be.


----------



## neoratz

Snowesque said:


> *neoratz *
> The newer it is, the more to the top left it'll be.



ohhh ok thanks!


----------



## oath2order

Can someone remind me why thread ratings were removed and can they be brought back


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm gonna guess probably to curb abuse via things like a bunch of members swarming to rate a thread 1-star or something


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> Can someone remind me why thread ratings were removed and can they be brought back



I still see the thread rating system. I don’t know why you can’t though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok wait, yeah. it's showing up for me too

opinions on the birthday thread seem a tad split


----------



## oath2order

Alolan_Apples said:


> I still see the thread rating system. I don’t know why you can’t though.



no, I mean, if you rate a thread, it doesn't show up.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I think it always required a minimum number of votes before ratings are displayed?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Is there a reason I can't remove the Pokeball Raffle Ticket from my display? It's not showing up in my inventory at all so I have no idea how to hide it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is there a reason I can't remove the Pokeball Raffle Ticket from my display? It's not showing up in my inventory at all so I have no idea how to hide it.



You should try changing your collectible lineup a little by unchecking an active collectible. You can check it again to return it to sidebar, but the Pok?ball ticket won’t be there anymore.


----------



## oath2order

LambdaDelta said:


> I think it always required a minimum number of votes before ratings are displayed?



I do not recall that but thank you.


----------



## Flare

I have a VM notification that won't go away?


----------



## Alienfish

Flare said:


> I have a VM notification that won't go away?



Try deleting the latest VM and it should go away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question about the staff. Where’s Oblivia? I haven’t seen her in a while.


----------



## oath2order

I'm not getting PM notifications anymore smh


----------



## Stella-Io

Is it possible to create the X or here hyperlinks using my phone or (while also on my phone) using BB code?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Stella-Io said:


> Is it possible to create the X or here hyperlinks using my phone or (while also on my phone) using BB code?



[URL="https://www.belltreeforums.com"]i am a link[/URL]
  ↓
i am a link


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Will poll creation Bells come back? Also, why does birthday Bells pay 70 TBT instead of 100 TBT?


----------



## Stella-Io

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> [URL="https://www.belltreeforums.com"]i am a link[/URL]
> ↓
> i am a link



Wow thanks! Hopefully I don't mess it up now haha.


----------



## duckykate

I want to change my username to kate but someone else took it. However, they haven't logged in for like 10 years. Is there any way i could have it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

katezilla said:


> I want to change my username to kate but someone else took it. However, they haven't logged in for like 10 years. Is there any way i could have it?



Try having a similar name. Like Kate. or Kate+


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Try having a similar name. Like Kate. or Kate+



ka+e

and then no one will pronounce it right


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tildes are valid characters for usernames on here. Maybe dots too? Point is you could maybe have ~Kate~. Or see what the staff say. I don't think they clear out inactive names but you never know.


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Tildes are valid characters for usernames on here. Maybe dots too? Point is you could maybe have ~Kate~. Or see what the staff say. I don't think they clear out inactive names but you never know.



No, or they do it only for staff I think like Pxter/Peter. They've been kinda hesitant in clearing in earlier discussions but yeah for once they should do it if someone hasn't been on for like 10 years or such. Now I was lucky Sheila was free but yeah...


----------



## duckykate

there's a banned user named katherine, maybe they'd let me have that one?


----------



## Sweetley

Petition to give names free that are taken by inactive accounts (user being not active here for 5+ years) 
and/or banned users.

No seriously, is there no chance to give these names free again? I mean, banned users seem to never
coming back and I doubt that someone who was not active here for more then 5 years and only made
2 posts would come back. These people probably even forgot that the forum exist...


----------



## seliph

Maisy said:


> Petition to give names free that are taken by inactive accounts (user being not active here for 5+ years)
> and/or banned users.
> 
> No seriously, is there no chance to give these names free again? I mean, banned users seem to never
> coming back and I doubt that someone who was not active here for more then 5 years and only made
> 2 posts would come back. These people probably even forgot that the forum exist...



This has been suggested so many times lol

- There's no such thing as being permabanned. Repeated offenders just have longer bans.
- Some inactive users do come back after years. With AC 2019 coming I'm sure some older members may return.
- Banned users also tend to return, even moreso than inactives. I don't know where you got the information that they don't?

If the staff bend for one non-staff user then they'd have to bend for everyone which means a lot of members having their usernames changed for no reason other than another member's entitlement. I can see giving up the usernames of members that have been confirmed as someone's alt, as well as bot usernames (granted they're usually nothing special) but otherwise it's just a terrible idea. There's no way to tell if someone's gone for good or not, and punishing members for being inactive is just plain unfair. You also can't punish banned members this way since while a lot of them do only return to cause even more confusion there's always the chance that they have a turnaround.


----------



## Antonio

I want to use this animated gif as an avatar but it seems it's not working. Any help?


----------



## Trundle

Antonio said:


> I want to use this animated gif as an avatar but it seems it's not working. Any help?



Needs to be exactly 100x100 or 150x100 or it won't be animated.


----------



## Justin

Yeah, we've had a pretty strict policy of not touching old usernames for quite a long time now as it would be completely unfair to do so unless it was very universal for everyone. (minor exception has been for a staff member once or twice as pointed out above, but only when the original user basically didn't exist!)

On my personal to-do list for a long time has been establishing a specific set of criteria for when a username could be taken. So a specific number of maximum posts, minimum time since last login, and that sort of thing so it's not subjective when we allow it. I don't know exactly what those numbers would be but they would be pretty strict as we don't want to take away a username from people willy-nilly. I'm hoping we might finally have this implemented sooner than later actually, however there would likely be some extra charge attached to it than a regular username change.


----------



## Sweetley

Justin said:


> Yeah, we've had a pretty strict policy of not touching old usernames for quite a long time now as it would be completely unfair to do so unless it was very universal for everyone. (minor exception has been for a staff member once or twice as pointed out above, but only when the original user basically didn't exist!)
> 
> On my personal to-do list for a long time has been establishing a specific set of criteria for when a username could be taken. So a specific number of maximum posts, minimum time since last login, and that sort of thing so it's not subjective when we allow it. I don't know exactly what those numbers would be but they would be pretty strict as we don't want to take away a username from people willy-nilly. I'm hoping we might finally have this implemented sooner than later actually, however there would likely be some extra charge attached to it than a regular username change.



Just out of curiosity: Would it be able to give a name free of a account, which was made back in May
2011, was only active for about two days and only made a total of two posts in that time? Because I
really doubt that this person ever comes back, as the account also looks pretty much abandoned...


----------



## Justin

Maisy said:


> Just out of curiosity: Would it be able to give a name free of a account, which was made back in May
> 2011, was only active for about two days and only made a total of two posts in that time? Because I
> really doubt that this person ever comes back, as the account also looks pretty much abandoned...



That's the kind of account that would probably fall under the criteria.


----------



## Sweetley

Justin said:


> That's the kind of account that would probably fall under the criteria.



Hm, good to know. But I assume that if someone would gently ask to get that name from such
a account that has that criteria, then it wouldn't work as for now... Right?


----------



## seliph

For now for the people wanting old usernames I know someone's managed to get a username from a very inactive account by just contacting the them. They might have social media listed on their profile or they might be set to get e-mail notifications, obviously it's not always going to work but it's always worth a shot, assuming it hasn't been attempted already.


----------



## Jacob

gyro said:


> For now for the people wanting old usernames I know someone's managed to get a username from a very inactive account by just contacting the them. They might have social media listed on their profile or they might be set to get e-mail notifications, obviously it's not always going to work but it's always worth a shot, assuming it hasn't been attempted already.



This may or may not be referring to me... But I can confirm this works sometimes, lol

Found the original owner on Miiverse, its kind of a shame it's down now. I feel like that was probably the easiest link to outside communication for old-ish members


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I think the best bet for now for trying to get a username from an old, inactive account is trying to contact them.  It makes sense why staff won’t just free up usernames willy nilly like that.


----------



## Alienfish

Spike Spiegel said:


> It makes sense why staff won’t just free up usernames willy nilly like that.



Honestly it actually would make if they had like 10+ years as limit or something idk. Or try contacting them by mass emailing and let people know if they still want their account still etc.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> - Banned users also tend to return, even moreso than inactives. I don't know where you got the information that they don't?



have been banned many times and keep coming back, can confirm


----------



## Antonio

Trundle said:


> Needs to be exactly 100x100 or 150x100 or it won't be animated.



Can someone resize it for me? :c


----------



## Stella-Io

So, in my sig I'm tryin to get my tumblr and twitter hyperlinks to be colored. I saw someone do it before, but it wasnt a sig. Is it not possible to get sig hyperlinks colored, or am I doin somethin wrong?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Should be possible.

[URL="https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?120708-Stella-Io"][COLOR="#FF0000"]Should be possible.[/COLOR][/URL]


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> This may or may not be referring to me...



maybe_so.gif



Stella-Io said:


> So, in my sig I'm tryin to get my tumblr and twitter hyperlinks to be colored. I saw someone do it before, but it wasnt a sig. Is it not possible to get sig hyperlinks colored, or am I doin somethin wrong?



Just make sure the colour code is inside the url code and it should work


----------



## Stella-Io

INSIDE OH that makes so much more sense thank you.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Long ago when I first joined this belltree and when I first closed my thread, my sister said I can lose TBT if I close one of my threads.
Is it true or not, cause  have no idea.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

NightmareSilver said:


> Long ago when I first joined this belltree and when I first closed my thread, my sister said I can lose TBT if I close one of my threads.
> Is it true or not, cause  have no idea.



No, it’s not true. I closed many of my threads before, and not once did I lose TBT from it.

What’s more realistic than that is that there are flying pigs that live on the moon.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Alolan_Apples said:


> No, it’s not true. I closed many of my threads before, and not once did I lose TBT from it.
> 
> What’s more realistic than that is that there are flying pigs that live on the moon.



Ah okay
idk what my sister was saying then


----------



## LambdaDelta

NightmareSilver said:


> Long ago when I first joined this belltree and when I first closed my thread, my sister said I can lose TBT if I close one of my threads.
> Is it true or not, cause  have no idea.



it isn't, but lol, if it was, it'd be such a negligible amount anyways


----------



## ali.di.magix

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Should be possible.
> 
> [URL="https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?120708-Stella-Io"][COLOR="#FF0000"]Should be possible.[/COLOR][/URL]



wtf it's really that simple I've been trying to figure this out for 2 years


----------



## Stella-Io

For a moment I was like 'why is my name in there? Ahhhh'

Somehow I didn't see when AnimalCrossingPerson had posted that whoops.

Turns out I was doing the oppisite and putting the code color outside my hyperlink. Now I have pretty colored hyperlinks, so thanks *AnimalCrossingPerson* and *gyro*!


----------



## Mr_Persona

How do you get your signature change when you refresh the page
You know when the signature changes to a different signature when you only refresh the page


----------



## Stella-Io

NightmareSilver said:


> How do you get your signature change when you refresh the page
> You know when the signature changes to a different signature when you only refresh the page



I think the admins give them a code to have a rotating signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Stella-Io said:


> I think the admins give them a code to have a rotating signature.



really?
I never heard of that before


----------



## Snowesque

Here's a handy quote from the signature guide regarding that:



Kaiaa said:


> *Q:* How do I make a rotating/cycling/changing signature?
> *A:* A couple of hosts will give you the BB code to use multiple signatures that change when the page is refreshed. The one that I’ve seen most used is below:
> 
> http://signavatar.com/


----------



## Mr_Persona

Snowesque said:


> Here's a handy quote from the signature guide regarding that:



oh thanks, i'll keep this in mind


----------



## Auatanka

Will there always be a random question?

How long does it take for a new user before they can make thread?


----------



## Chris

Auatanka said:


> Will there always be a random question?
> 
> How long does it take for a new user before they can make thread?



There isn't a set time limit. We don't get notified when a user's thread has been flagged by the system so we need to remember to check the log manually. Looks like it hasn't been done in a couple of days so I'm going to go through it now.


----------



## awildkitsune

*Tried to post didn't work*

Hi! I tried to make a post in the villager trading plaza and it never went up! I tried to post it again but it still didn't go up. Please help.


----------



## Justin

awildkitsune said:


> Hi! I tried to make a post in the villager trading plaza and it never went up! I tried to post it again but it still didn't go up. Please help.



Welcome to the forums, that should be resolved now.


----------



## Mr_Persona

So how do I get an animation signature to start working
Like do I still put down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on both sides on the signature or do I do [ video] [/video]?
I'm asking this question because I want to make sure my signature will work first before I have it showing.
And I don't need to buy anything from the shop right, to have an animated signature?


----------



## Snowesque

*NightmareSilver *

It'll be something like this:

[IMG]yourimagelink.gif[/IMG]

You will be using .gif since it's a gif. I have this as noparse text so you will be able to just copy-paste this.
You will not need to buy anything. 

EDIT: It does not need to be capitalized as well, a non-capital img works just the same. 
Also, thank you Tina for the example gif to help better explain.


----------



## Chris

NightmareSilver said:


> So how do I get an animation signature to start working
> Like do I still put down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on both sides on the signature or do I do [ video] [/video]?
> I'm asking this question because I want to make sure my signature will work first before I have it showing.
> And I don't need to buy anything from the shop right, to have an animated signature?



Just use image tags as normal for your animated .gifs. You don't need to purchase anything all users have permissions for animated signatures. 

e.g. 



		HTML:
	

[img]https://i.imgur.com/3b1Ho4v.gif[/img]


Produces:


----------



## Mr_Persona

Snowesque said:


> *NightmareSilver *
> 
> It'll be something like this:
> 
> [IMG]yourimagelink.gif[/IMG]
> 
> You'll be using .gif since it's a gif. I have this as noparse text so you'll be able to just copy-paste this.
> You won't need to buy anything.



oh that's great okay
I was going to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I wasn't sure if it will work for an animated signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Just use image tags as normal for your animated .gifs. You don't need to purchase anything all users have permissions for animated signatures.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/3b1Ho4v.gif[/img]
> 
> 
> Produces:



I'm laughing inside rn because of the dolls dancing xD


----------



## Sunedara (Sunny from Day)

*About guidelines*

Are we allowed to mention/talk about the ac hacking community in general? And can people say if they are a hacker?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm p sure hacking discussion is typically frowned up, if only to err on the side of caution

and as far as mentioning being a hacker goes, ehhhh, I personally wouldn't risk it (even if I'm 1000% certain some people either are or are in relations with hackers)

- - - Post Merge - - -

note that the mentioning about being a hacker bit is far less of a "forum rules" thing, as the staff can't police how anyone personally decides to play their games, and far more of a community standing thing


----------



## AlyssaAC

Um, can someone help me with something? I want to use an animated avatar, as I bought the animated avatar from the shop like a real long time ago and I'm not sure how to do so. Can someone give me a step by step on how to do it? Like what is the easiest way to do so?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Um could someone please help me with a question about sig?Someone made a lovely picture for me and I would like to put it in my sig but not sure how.Really new to this site still and not sure how to do it?Do I just save the picture and go from there?Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> Um, can someone help me with something? I want to use an animated avatar, as I bought the animated avatar from the shop like a real long time ago and I'm not sure how to do so. Can someone give me a step by step on how to do it? Like what is the easiest way to do so?


I know its been a few days since you asked this question, but incase you were still wondering: 

The animated avatar add-on works only when the gif you choose is 100x100 pixels (or 150 wide, if you bought the width extension too). Make sure the add-on is checked "active" in your inventory, and you can upload the gif (you're probably going to need to resize it down) as your profile picture the same you would any other image 



Autumn_Leaves said:


> Um could someone please help me with a question about sig?Someone made a lovely picture for me and I would like to put it in my sig but not sure how.Really new to this site still and not sure how to do it?Do I just save the picture and go from there?Thanks so much for the help!



It looks like you got it but this was still recently asked, so if you still need help, there's a signature guide here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186613-The-Signature-Guide


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jacob said:


> I know its been a few days since you asked this question, but incase you were still wondering:
> 
> The animated avatar add-on works only when the gif you choose is 100x100 pixels (or 150 wide, if you bought the width extension too). Make sure the add-on is checked "active" in your inventory, and you can upload the gif (you're probably going to need to resize it down) as your profile picture the same you would any other image



OK! Thanks! I think that was why it was not working. The gif was too big. I'll have to figure a way to resize it or find a different one.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

How do I reorder my collectibles so that roses are with roses and lilies with lilies?


----------



## MapleSilver

Yukari Yakumo said:


> How do I reorder my collectibles so that roses are with roses and lilies with lilies?



Collectibles are ordered based on the date you bought them, so at this point you can't really do anything to fix them.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

MapleSilver said:


> Collectibles are ordered based on the date you bought them, so at this point you can't really do anything to fix them.



If that's the case then I screwed myself buying the 2 lilies and rose at the same time.
Well that's just delightful...

Thank you anyway.


----------



## Justin

Yukari Yakumo said:


> If that's the case then I screwed myself buying the 2 lilies and rose at the same time.
> Well that's just delightful...
> 
> Thank you anyway.



I went ahead and removed/refunded you those three flowers. If anyone else makes a similar mistake with flowers purchased today, make a CTS thread and I will be happy to refund you.


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> I went ahead and removed/refunded you those three flowers. If anyone else makes a similar mistake with flowers purchased today, make a CTS thread and I will be happy to refund you.



most maturstin strikes again


----------



## Stella-Io

Im thinking of changing my username, how do I search members to see if the names I want aren't taken?


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Im thinking of changing my username, how do I search members to see if the names I want aren't taken?



You can use the "Search Members" option on this page: https://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php
It's a little hard to see due to being brown text on the grass background, but it's on the right side of the page:


----------



## MapleSilver

Stella-Io said:


> Im thinking of changing my username, how do I search members to see if the names I want aren't taken?



Click the Community tab which is below the Shop. Click on Member List. Once in the Member List, there will be an option on the right labelled "Search Members" which will allow you to see if a username is taken. 

You can also search for users by trying to gift bells in currency. When it asks you for a member to gift them to, try searching for a potential username. If it autocompletes your username, that means it is taken. If not, that means it is available.


----------



## Stella-Io

Thank you both! I'm gonna go check it rn.

Okay so it sees like neither of the names I'm thinking of have been taken...so far. Now I just have to decide on which name to use, and I super need more bells. Or I can wait till my one year anniversary of signing on and get 10 seashells. I think.


----------



## Snowesque

How often does the Recent Visitors section of a profile update?


----------



## Chris

Snowesque said:


> How often does the Recent Visitors section of a profile update?



It updates instantly. However if users are using invisible to hide their online status you won't see their names listed in recent visitors.


----------



## Stella-Io

Does it violate the rules of violence if I start a thread asking about favourite and least favourite guns from the Halo series? I'm thinking yes but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Does it violate the rules of violence if I start a thread asking about favourite and least favourite guns from the Halo series? I'm thinking yes but I just want to be sure.



Discussing your favourite weapons in video games isn't a violation of the rules.


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh okay, thank you! I just wanted to be sure, cause I could see how the topic might drift to violence, but as long as people are civil and keep the rules in mind, the thread won't have to be closed.


----------



## Snowesque

*Tina *

Interesting, thank you for answering.


----------



## smoogle_

LilyBloom said:


> Hi there.  Still having an issue with not receiving TBT bells when I am posting.  I don't usually post in the Basement or in the introduction section.  I just made a post in the VTP for a villager adoption and received no bells for it.  Is is something I have done with my settings?  Thank you.
> 
> I think there is just a bit of a delay right now.  I know I made some posts on the 26 and 27 and never received bells for them.  They didn't even show up in my log for earning or spending bells.


 wait, you get bells for posting? i don't think that has happened to me before...


----------



## Stella-Io

Lately I haven't been able to upload pics directly that I took with my phone camera. When I select to upload file it says file upload failed. The images are the accepted ones, jpg and such. Is it the site or my cruddy phone? Is there somethin I can do to fix it?


----------



## rianne

Stella-Io said:


> Lately I haven't been able to upload pics directly that I took with my phone camera. When I select to upload file it says file upload failed. The images are the accepted ones, jpg and such. Is it the site or my cruddy phone? Is there somethin I can do to fix it?



It could be your phone having a glitch/error _or_ "timing out" when uploading the photo and therefore it's an error/incomplete process. Or it could be on the site's end since the image uploader can be finicky at times---I don't rely on the site's image uploader anyhow since it costs TBT bells to embed them within forum posts. 

I know you're on mobile so it means extra steps involved, but I upload my photos to my account on an image sharing site such as Imgur, then copy + paste the URL for here. If you prefer to use the site's image uploader though, try clearing your cookies and whatnot or giving it a bit of time after refreshing the page.


----------



## Stella-Io

I do have constant problems with my phone, dropping bars, losing connection, that lack of storage is disgusting, ect... The image upload works really well with pics I download from waifu, it's just pictures I take with my actual phone camera that give me that problem. With other threads I'm fine with including hyperlinks, it just bothers me on my art threads. But I will try to redownload them from other sites to see if that works.

How do I clear cookies off my phone?


----------



## duckykate

if youre using chrome go to settings and then advanced

- - - Post Merge - - -

also oi oi i never got my birthday bells


----------



## Trundle

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> wait, you get bells for posting? i don't think that has happened to me before...



On almost every board, you get a small amount of bells for posting. You don't receive a notification of it, but you can see the amounts here.

Also, if you see _Spent x bells_, that means you edited a post. The amount you make for posting is just being re-calculated, so you aren't actually losing out on bells.


----------



## LadyRainb

There was a contest for a new hybrid collectible Last year's Flower Week?
Blue Rose won, right? I don't remember much..


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LadyRainb said:


> There was a contest for a new hybrid collectible Last year's Flower Week?
> Blue Rose won, right? I don't remember much..



Yes, but that was more of a voting contest, on which flower you wanted to see next. First poll put tulips against roses, and the next poll asked for the best hybrid rose.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Trundle said:


> Also, if you see _Spent x bells_, that means you edited a post. The amount you make for posting is just being re-calculated, so you aren't actually losing out on bells.



unless you edited your post to be smaller, but that should be a given


----------



## LadyRainb

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes, but that was more of a voting contest, on which flower you wanted to see next. First poll put tulips against roses, and the next poll asked for the best hybrid rose.



Oh yeah? 'Cause all we need now is a purple rose collectible.
...and a green one

Thanks. I remember!!


----------



## Stella-Io

*bangs on table like child* Purple rose! Purple rose!

Thou honeslty I would like the tulip too, purple flowers are awesome.


----------



## mnm

Hey guys! Quick question. I'm not too new here, but I'm still kind of lost on how people edit their collectible lineups. I've seen people with really cute and planned out lineups, but I don't know how they edit the positioning of each collectible. I know you access them by going to the Shop and then your Inventory, but how do you move the collectibles around in your lineup? Sorry if I'm not making much sense lol, but any help is appreciated! Thank you


----------



## MapleSilver

mnm said:


> Hey guys! Quick question. I'm not too new here, but I'm still kind of lost on how people edit their collectible lineups. I've seen people with really cute and planned out lineups, but I don't know how they edit the positioning of each collectible. I know you access them by going to the Shop and then your Inventory, but how do you move the collectibles around in your lineup? Sorry if I'm not making much sense lol, but any help is appreciated! Thank you



Collectibles are ordered from the bottom right to the top left based on the date they were created. There is no way to move them around, meaning you have to carefully plan them based on date.


----------



## mnm

MapleSilver said:


> Collectibles are ordered from the bottom right to the top left based on the date they were created. There is no way to move them around, meaning you have to carefully plan them based on date.



Ohhh, I get it now. That's why everyone is concerned about the date of it. Thank you so much!! ♥


----------



## Stella-Io

So, blogs. Like, what are they for? Are they like little diaries other people can read?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Stella-Io said:


> ^



Mostly for anything that doesn't really warrant its own thread and has little discussion value. Typically used for diary-type entries.


----------



## duckykate

pwease..can i have my birthday bells


----------



## Jeremy

katezilla said:


> pwease..can i have my birthday bells



The birthday bells don't always work, but this is the same for everyone, so we don't reimburse for them. See this old post:



Justin said:


> Just gonna drop in here to confirm a few things:
> 
> 
> Birthday bells do still exist currently and you may receive them. Be sure to have your birthday set in profile settings of course.
> Distribution has been quite spotty for a few years now, and it does glitch out for some people causing them to not receive anything. As a personal example, I received them in 2011, 2012, 2014, and 2015... but received nothing in 2013.
> We _do not_ reimburse or credit birthday bells which were not received. We would need to do this for everyone if so, so our stance for quite a long time has been to not do so. If the automatic system does not credit you, then you will not receive them. Sorry.


----------



## mogyay

Jeremy said:


> The birthday bells don't always work, but this is the same for everyone, so we don't reimburse for them. See this old post:



you should disable it then honestly, it's hardly fair one user gets them and another doesn't, especially since they're going out their way to ask for them. fair enough you can't manually go through every user but i don't see anything wrong with kate asking (sry for being the party pooper that says we should get rid of them but we all love a fair time)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> you should disable it then honestly, it's hardly fair one user gets them and another doesn't, especially since they're going out their way to ask for them. fair enough you can't manually go through every user but i don't see anything wrong with kate asking (sry for being the party pooper that says we should get rid of them but we all love a fair time)



I would like anniversary TBT instead of birthday TBT, where you earn TBT Bells on your registration anniversary. People can’t change their registration anniversaries, but they can change their birthdays.


----------



## mogyay

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would like anniversary TBT instead of birthday TBT, where you earn TBT Bells on your registration anniversary. People can’t change their registration anniversaries, but they can change their birthdays.



it'd be cool if the bot just worked  i swear when i joined it used to, but yeah i guess that would be cool too

ftr, i do appreciate the birthday bells, i know you guys don't need to give us anything at all, so it's a kind gesture, i just mean it'd be cool if it worked for everyone, i know i'd be a bit put out if i didn't get any on my birthday and then asked and then got rejected, you know..


----------



## Stella-Io

mogyay said:


> (sry for being the party pooper that says we should get rid of them but we all love a fair time)



I agree, if it doesn't work then get rid of it, or improve the system. Give bday bells to people who you know are active, or if they check in that day.
I'm guessing there isn't a way to see if you got them or not? Like your transaction log won't say earned 70 tbt from gyroid right? I checked on my bday but I honeslty couldn't tell if I got them or not. I was planning on using those bells for orders too.

*Alolan_Apples* makes a good point too, anniversary registration bells would be nice of not bday bells.


----------



## Stella-Io

Hey staff, I plan on posting a realllly long guide, and I would like it to be broken up in multiple posts rather than one or two HUGE posts. I think it'll make the guide esier to read if each part has its own post. So my questIon is, how much time is required to be in between each post to avoid double posting and post merging?


----------



## duckykate

i believe its 15 minutes but that could be wrong idk


----------



## Stella-Io

15 mins? That's it? Wow I thought it was like a good hour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> 15 mins? That's it? Wow I thought it was like a good hour.



Actually, it’s 30 minutes you need to wait to avoid a post merge.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hey, got a quick question if anyone can answer. I just created my own animated Animal Crossing signature with my town info and was wondering something. Am I not allowed to upload animated images for my signature? If I am allowed, how and what is the best way to upload it? Thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

You're def allowed; I've heard of being using imgur, then using the


----------



## AlyssaAC

Stella-Io said:


> You're def allowed; I've heard of being using imgur, then using the  insert tag thingy. I have never done such thing thou, so I could be wrong.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Stella! I've tried using imgur, but it's really confusing. When I try to put in the image from imgur, the TBT says "invalid file." I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. So if someone could explain what I'm doing wrong, that would be great!
> 
> [COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]
> 
> Double posting here. I'm also trying to figure out how to do this with animated avatars too. So I could really use some help explaining on how to do it. :)


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> Thanks Stella! I've tried using imgur, but it's really confusing. When I try to put in the image from imgur, the TBT says "invalid file." I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. So if someone could explain what I'm doing wrong, that would be great!



When you upload the gif to Imgur, try right clicking the image and "Copy Image Address" ( the link should look something like: https://i.imgur.com/_____.gif ). You should be able to paste that link in your sig in a code like this:

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/_____.gif[/IMG]

If it's an option given to you, make sure you un-check "Retrieve remote file and reference locally." 




Rosered22 said:


> Double posting here. I'm also trying to figure out how to do this with animated avatars too. So I could really use some help explaining on how to do it.



Assuming you've purchased the Animated Avatar add-on in the TBT Shop, the gif you want to use must be 100x100 pixels or smaller (Or 150 pixels wide, if you've also bought the width extension add-on). So you're probably gonna need to resize it down using a website or something!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jacob said:


> When you upload the gif to Imgur, try right clicking the image and "Copy Image Address" ( the link should look something like: https://i.imgur.com/_____.gif ). You should be able to paste that link in your sig in a code like this:
> 
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/_____.gif[/IMG]
> 
> If it's an option given to you, make sure you un-check "Retrieve remote file and reference locally."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you've purchased the Animated Avatar add-on in the TBT Shop, the gif you want to use must be 100x100 pixels or smaller (Or 150 pixels wide, if you've also bought the width extension add-on). So you're probably gonna need to resize it down using a website or something!



Ah, I see what I'm doing wrong. The address I'm putting in is not right. How do I get it like that? Do I need to sign up for imgur to do that?


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> Ah, I see what I'm doing wrong. The address I'm putting in is not right. How do I get it like that? Do I need to sign up for imgur to do that?



No I don’t think you need to be, can you maybe post the link of the page here? I can get the image address for you!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jacob said:


> No I don’t think you need to be, can you maybe post the link of the page here? I can get the image address for you!



OK, I think I understand what I'm doing wrong. I'm uploading the picture from my desktop pictures instead of from a website. I thought when you said "address" it was the address of the image from igmur, not the address of the website the picture is coming from and being uploaded to imgur. I think I got that right? I'm not sure. So sorry for the confusion. This is all new to me. :/


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> OK, I think I understand what I'm doing wrong. I'm uploading the picture from my desktop pictures instead of from a website. I thought when you said "address" it was the address of the image from igmur, not the address of the website the picture is coming from and being uploaded to imgur. I think I got that right? I'm not sure. So sorry for the confusion. This is all new to me. :/



Well I think you had it right the first time, you're gonna be copying the image address, not the link to the website. I was only asking for the link so that I could grab the image for you, lol sorry to confuse you. I'll put this in a spoiler to not have a wall past!



Spoiler



After you upload the pic to Imgur, you should be at a page that kinda looks like this:






Then hover over the image and right click on it to get this: 






You can copy the image address from that, and then on TBT, you hit the image button in the signature settings (looks like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and input the image address you just copied:






and then it should automatically make a code that looks like:

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/n3Zwtu2.jpg[/IMG]

Which becomes your image/gif! 







I really hope that made sense, but if it didn't, you can message me with the link to the picture on Imgur and I'll do it for you :]


----------



## AlyssaAC

OK, just one last question for right now and that will be it for awhile. XD

What's the best way to resize gif pictures? This way I can use animated pictures if I feel like a change every once in awhile.


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> OK, just one last question for right now and that will be it for awhile. XD
> 
> What's the best way to resize gif pictures? This way I can use animated pictures if I feel like a change every once in awhile.



Honestly, the easiest way is probably using an online site. Something like this:

https://ezgif.com/resize


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jacob said:


> Honestly, the easiest way is probably using an online site. Something like this:
> 
> https://ezgif.com/resize



Thank you so much! I booked marked it so that I can use it for later! Thanks again!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Can i ask a question are we allowed to talk about emulators? I mean the ones you use to play any Animal Crossing counterpart
(eg. AC gamecube)


----------



## Jacob

DubiousDelphine said:


> Can i ask a question are we allowed to talk about emulators? I mean the ones you use to play any Animal Crossing counterpart
> (eg. AC gamecube)



I would say yes. I've seen threads about Emulating AC gamecube in the past, and the rules don't say anything against it!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Jacob said:


> I would say yes. I've seen threads about Emulating AC gamecube in the past, and the rules don't say anything against it!



Oh thank you! What about ACNL?


----------



## Jacob

DubiousDelphine said:


> Oh thank you! What about ACNL?



Emulating any Animal Crossing game probably falls within the same caliber. I just know you're not allowed to discuss hacking/sell hacked items. Emulating the game shouldn't hurt anyone. 

(I'm thinking you might want to put whatever discussion about emulating it in General AC Discussion rather than Animal Crossing: New Leaf board though, because emulating it doesn't really make it Animal Crossing on 3DS anymore; talking about the emulation process doesn't really belong in that board!)


----------



## Justin

Emulators themselves are fine to talk about or link to but you cannot link to game downloads or mention where (including site names) you can get them in any way. If the emulator link contains game downloads, that's a no-no too.


----------



## Midoriya

This may be a dumb question I should know by now from having used the site for so long, but if I change my user title after having purchased a user title color change, does it reset the color to nothing and I have to buy another user title color change to get it back to that color?  Just wondering, because I want to change my user title, but I don’t want to have to purchase another user title color change to get it back to blue.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't confirm myself, but based on my vague memory of other's experiences, I think the color should stay


----------



## Stella-Io

The colour does stay if you change your title.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

hey uh what is the timezone for this TBT form? I really just want to buy the dobustu no mori icons from the store. When i check when i wake up it all sold out...


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't confirm myself, but based on my vague memory of other's experiences, I think the color should stay





Stella-Io said:


> The colour does stay if you change your title.



Alright, thank you both.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DubiousDelphine said:


> hey uh what is the timezone for this TBT form? I really just want to buy the dobustu no mori icons from the store. When i check when i wake up it all sold out...



I don't think those have gotten a restock in a long while

and restock times aren't really consistent to begin with (though lately they have seem to of given a countdown heads up for them)

though est/edt time is the main one the site uses for announcements iirc


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DubiousDelphine said:


> hey uh what is the timezone for this TBT form? I really just want to buy the dobustu no mori icons from the store. When i check when i wake up it all sold out...



If only it were that easy to buy those icon collectibles lol


----------



## Stella-Io

DubiousDelphine said:


> hey uh what is the timezone for this TBT form? I really just want to buy the dobustu no mori icons from the store. When i check when i wake up it all sold out...



At the bottom of the thread where it say 'All times are GMT -4. The time now is XX:XX' That is EST time. So the site runs on EST time, and changes with Daylight Savings time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know that if we were to talk negatively about other members on this forum (like talking about an incident), calling out their names is against the rules. But here is a pondering question about that:

Is it just as bad to allude to a certain conflict, even if you don’t call out their names or use specific quotes? Or is it only bad if you just call them out?

I’m not in any conflict right now, I’m just curious about this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I swear that has happened plenty before with no repercussions


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Stella-Io said:


> At the bottom of the thread where it say 'All times are GMT -4. The time now is XX:XX' That is EST time. So the site runs on EST time, and changes with Daylight Savings time.



I dont live anywhere near the EST time. My says 'All times are GMT +11. The time now is XX:XX'

I'm asking what time what Jeremy's Timezone is. Like last time they restocked on chocolate cakes. They were sold out immediately. Man i wanted a chocolate cake..


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm still fairly certain it's EST/EDT for bell tree time based on my memory of past events

if you want confirmation, you could always dig into older bulletin board threads and check the OPs


but yeah, that thing on the bottom is based on your own forum time zone settings


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> I swear that has happened plenty before with no repercussions



And even if it isn’t against the rules to allude to an incident, whoever was involved would get angry because you villified them, even if you never called out their names. Now I did ask about using exact quotes last year, and it’s just as bad as calling out their names because even if you didn’t put down their username, they would remember saying that, which is almost the same as using their names.

The reason why even just alluding to incidents may be bad is because there’s a rule against trolling.

Now I will tell you what’s more problematic than that: bringing up past drama. That I know has never done well. If it’s done in the past, it’s over, and bringing it up makes it worse.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

DubiousDelphine said:


> I dont live anywhere near the EST time. My says 'All times are GMT +11. The time now is XX:XX'
> 
> I'm asking what time what Jeremy's Timezone is. Like last time they restocked on chocolate cakes. They were sold out immediately. Man i wanted a chocolate cake..



The forum will be set to whatever time zone you're in. That's why the staff specifies what time zone they'll be holding events in (usually EST). You'll have to do the time conversion yourself.


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> but yeah, that thing on the bottom is based on your own forum time zone settings



My life is a lie. This whole time I thought tbt's 'HQ' was in the Eastern Time Zone.

So, what's the point of having it at the bottom there? If you're on your phone you can just pull down through screen to see the time. If you're on your computer, it's right there in the corner.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Can i bump my thread if im only requesting for 1 item in Re-Tail?


----------



## Jacob

DubiousDelphine said:


> Can i bump my thread if im only requesting for 1 item in Re-Tail?



That's allowed as long as it's been at least four hours since the last post


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> My life is a lie. This whole time I thought tbt's 'HQ' was in the Eastern Time Zone.
> 
> So, what's the point of having it at the bottom there? If you're on your phone you can just pull down through screen to see the time. If you're on your computer, it's right there in the corner.



to confirm you have the right settings?


----------



## Stella-Io

Settings for what?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stella-Io said:


> Settings for what?



post timestamps and all


----------



## Nougat

DubiousDelphine said:


> Can i bump my thread if im only requesting for 1 item in Re-Tail?



I think you can, once every 4 hours or so? Excessive bumping is not allowed, but as long as it's within reason it should be fine 

edit: I wasn't on the last page of this thread and didn't see someone responded already.. sorry


----------



## Snowesque

Does re-liking a previously liked post make another notification happen?


----------



## MapleSilver

Snowesque said:


> Does re-liking a previously liked post make another notification happen?



I'm kind of curious about this as well. We could try it right now to see what happens. Once you respond again, I'll unlike and re-like your post.


----------



## Snowesque

*MapleSilver *

Thanks for helping me find this out. Please let me know when you have re-liked it.


----------



## MapleSilver

Snowesque said:


> *MapleSilver *
> 
> Thanks for helping me find this out. Please let me know when you have re-liked it.



Alright, I just did it. Have you received a notification?


----------



## Snowesque

*MapleSilver* 

I got another notification, neat!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Snowesque said:


> *MapleSilver*
> 
> I got another notification, neat!



You knoe, I've been doing this anyways to get someone's attention, but it's good to know that it actually works


----------



## LambdaDelta

well that might explain why I recently got multiple like notifications but no updates for it

brb spamming some poor inactive user's post with likes, so that if they ever return, they'll come back to 1k+ notifications


----------



## Nougat

What's up with the Piranha plant in the banner? &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Nougat said:


> What's up with the Piranha plant in the banner? ��


me cant see piranha plant.
Also for the colour username change, can you only change it once with one item and you have buy another one to change it. Or you can use it as many times as you want


----------



## AlyssaAC

DubiousDelphine said:


> me cant see piranha plant.
> Also for the colour username change, can you only change it once with one item and you have buy another one to change it. Or you can use it as many times as you want



Unfortunately the usertitle color change can only be used once, so if you want to change the color again you have to buy another one. I learned this the hard way. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Isn't there a way to paste a URL in text without the color of the text changing to brown? I'd like to put a link to the user's profiles in my signature but I want all the text to be the same shade of green.


----------



## Stella-Io

You can, it'll still change to brown, but you can change the colour of the hyperlink to match. Take my sig for example, they're links but they aren't brown.

Also, in order for people to clearly see that it is a hyperlink, I'd  recommend changing the colour to a different green. If it's the same then it doesn't really look like a hyperlink.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> You can, it'll still change to brown, but you can change the colour of the hyperlink to match.



This might sound stupid but can you show me how to do it? Maybe with an HTML code?


----------



## Stella-Io

URL=https://full-pockets.tumblr.com]tumblr|/COLOR][/URL

Np! I've had the same excact question before. It's gonna look really chaotic in the edit sig part. I copied and pasted an example I use in my sig.

•Type out the URL BB code
•Type out the word you want as a hyperlink
•Colour that word
•Finish the URL BB code hyperlink.

I purposely took out some of the [ ] so you can see how it's typed out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> URL=https://full-pockets.tumblr.com]tumblr|/COLOR][/URL
> 
> Np! I've had the same excact question before. It's gonna look really chaotic in the edit sig part. I copied and pasted an example I use in my sig.
> 
> •Type out the URL BB code
> •Type out the word you want as a hyperlink
> •Colour that word
> •Finish the URL BB code hyperlink.
> 
> I purposely took out some of the [ ] so you can see how it's typed out.




Okay that makes much more sense, thank you!


----------



## Ojo46

How often is it generally ok to bump your own thread? I made one about wanting to buy things from others for my catalog and want to know how often it would be acceptable to bump it. Thanks!


----------



## Jacob

Ojo46 said:


> How often is it generally ok to bump your own thread? I made one about wanting to buy things from others for my catalog and want to know how often it would be acceptable to bump it. Thanks!



Once every 4 hours!


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay, very stupid signature question. I tried uploading an animated signature to tumblr, and it works and is animated there. So then I tried to insert the hyperlink into my sig, and it shows up as a broken image. I know people say to use imgur, but,

I have literally never used imgur in my life. I only go on it when people post stuff about data mines or if someone posted a completed order on there. Plus imgur seems like it lowers the quality of pics? My question is, how do I even use imgur to be able to post a pic there, then use it in my signature?


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> Okay, very stupid signature question. I tried uploading an animated signature to tumblr, and it works and is animated there. So then I tried to insert the hyperlink into my sig, and it shows up as a broken image. I know people say to use imgur, but,
> 
> I have literally never used imgur in my life. I only go on it when people post stuff about data mines or if someone posted a completed order on there. Plus imgur seems like it lowers the quality of pics? My question is, how do I even use imgur to be able to post a pic there, then use it in my signature?



Tumblr should work, it's worked for me several times before. Are you using the right image url?

imgur shouldn't lower the quality either. It helps if you have an account, that way everything you've uploaded will stay in your image album. What you do once you have an account is click your username in the top right of the home page, then click "images", then click "add images". Once your photo's uploaded you'll be able to click it and you'll see this:



Spoiler: spoiler in case it's huge












Copy the image's Direct Link (NOT its Image Link, don't let the name fool you) or simply right click your image and select "Copy Image URL"/"Copy Image Adress". That's the url you surround with image tags to include an image in your signature or in a post.


----------



## Stella-Io

Ooh picture nice. I like pics to help me see what to do. Thanks! Seems like if I have this issue again I should make an account anyway.

I managed to get it on there cause the original creator had this sig in her shop as an example, and she used imgur for it.

Yeah tumblr I use for all my other not animated sigs, and I actually was using it before this one.


----------



## Stella-Io

I have so many questions, I keep finding myself coming back here.

So, I want to make a QR pattern request shop. Would I do that under the Able Sisters board, cause it's a QR, or under the museum shop, because it requires tbt and can be classified as a 'graphic'?

Honeslty I'm not sure. I know people post requests and pay tbt for it on the Ables board, but mine is constant and is technically a 'shop'.


----------



## Zura

Just curious, what is this website hosted and built upon? Something like Wordpress?


----------



## Justin

Stella-Io said:


> I have so many questions, I keep finding myself coming back here.
> 
> So, I want to make a QR pattern request shop. Would I do that under the Able Sisters board, cause it's a QR, or under the museum shop, because it requires tbt and can be classified as a 'graphic'?
> 
> Honeslty I'm not sure. I know people post requests and pay tbt for it on the Ables board, but mine is constant and is technically a 'shop'.



Museum Shop is fine. The Able Sisters' board is pretty dead and was never intended for shops anyway.


----------



## Zura

Justin said:


> Museum Shop is fine. The Able Sisters' board is pretty dead and was never intended for shops anyway.



Ey, I can't believe you're still here. On top of my first question, what are seashells? I just got some with no information regarding what they are.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hi, I've just become aware that I've somehow become subscribed to every thread I post in (my email has 700+ alerts 'so and so has posted in very popular thread') How do I turn this off?
Thank you!


----------



## rianne

Ably.Saucey said:


> Hi, I've just become aware that I've somehow become subscribed to every thread I post in (my email has 700+ alerts 'so and so has posted in very popular thread') How do I turn this off?
> Thank you!



Settings > My Account  - General Settings 

*Messaging & Notification 
*Default Thread Subscription mode --- change this setting

:3


----------



## MasterM64

Ably.Saucey said:


> Hi, I've just become aware that I've somehow become subscribed to every thread I post in (my email has 700+ alerts 'so and so has posted in very popular thread') How do I turn this off?
> Thank you!



After looking, you can change that preference by doing the following:

Settings -> General Settings -> Default Thread Subscription Mode: -> Set to "Through my control panel only" (you also can choose another preference as well, but I utilize that option personally)

I hope this solves your problem! 

*EDIT: Rianne beat me to it! xD*


----------



## Ably.Saucey

rianne said:


> Settings > My Account  - General Settings
> 
> *Messaging & Notification
> *Default Thread Subscription mode --- change this setting
> 
> :3





MasterM64 said:


> After looking, you can change that preference by doing the following:
> 
> Settings -> General Settings -> Default Thread Subscription Mode: -> Set to "Through my control panel only" (you also can choose another preference as well, but I utilize that option personally)
> 
> I hope this solves your problem!
> 
> *EDIT: Rianne beat me to it! xD*




Thanks guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> Just curious, what is this website hosted and built upon? Something like Wordpress?



Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2019 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.​


Vaati said:


> Ey, I can't believe you're still here. On top of my first question, what are seashells? I just got some with no information regarding what they are.



basically a thing meant to replace welcome bells, given to new members as well as starting around when they were released existing members who have accounts at least 2 years old (and to my knowledge, given to existing members whose accounts turn 2 years old over time)

as for their use, they're a special currency for kapp'n's seaside shack in the tbt shop, that can be used to purchase basic account upgrade/update features such as a username change or avatar animation



Ably.Saucey said:


> Hi, I've just become aware that I've somehow become subscribed to every thread I post in (my email has 700+ alerts 'so and so has posted in very popular thread') How do I turn this off?
> Thank you!



til: some people get email alerts for forums posts


----------



## Zura

Hey, thanks! The answer was hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Wildtown

how do i use an Avatar Width Extension?


----------



## LambdaDelta

just make sure you have it active in your inventory (can also be hidden, of course), and it should automatically do its work any time you upload an avatar greater than 100 pixels width


----------



## Wildtown

LambdaDelta said:


> just make sure you have it active in your inventory (can also be hidden, of course), and it should automatically do its work any time you upload an avatar greater than 100 pixels width



oh i see thanks


----------



## Midoriya

Uh.... does anyone know why I got three like notifications and only see one new like in my profile page?  Are guests able to like posts now too?  Lmao

EDIT: Is it perhaps because the person liking the post clicked on it, clicked it again to take it off, and then once more to re-like it?

ANOTHER EDIT: I got 8 like notifications now all at once, wtf is happening?


----------



## Zura

Why do you have to buy mail inventory space?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the mailboxes?

probably something to do with servers or whatever (since every member having 1k+ storage space would be quite a bit much), so if anyone needs the additional space, they can work towards and buy whichever mailbox meets their needs


----------



## Midoriya

xRileyx said:


> Uh.... does anyone know why I got three like notifications and only see one new like in my profile page?  Are guests able to like posts now too?  Lmao
> 
> EDIT: Is it perhaps because the person liking the post clicked on it, clicked it again to take it off, and then once more to re-like it?
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: I got 8 like notifications now all at once, wtf is happening?



Hi.  It has stopped now, but I never got an answer to this.  Thank you.


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> the mailboxes?
> 
> probably something to do with servers or whatever (since every member having 1k+ storage space would be quite a bit much), so if anyone needs the additional space, they can work towards and buy whichever mailbox meets their needs



But you can afford the space as a completly new account.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> But you can afford the space as a completly new account.



you're.... literally not supposed to be making alts


----------



## LambdaDelta

unless you mean "can't". in which case, that's, uh.... kinda the point

it's meant to be something for people that deal heavily with their pm inboxes and/or that want for long-term usage, with different mailbox upgrade sizes to go along with whatever fits those needs the best

plus, I mean with the welcome shells, new users can jump straight to being able to own a silver mailbox (350 pms limit). which should be far more than enough for the vast majority of users to begin with


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> you're.... literally not supposed to be making alts


That's not what I meant.



LambdaDelta said:


> unless you mean "can't". in which case, that's, uh.... kinda the point
> 
> it's meant to be something for people that deal heavily with their pm inboxes and/or that want for long-term usage, with different mailbox upgrade sizes to go along with whatever fits those needs the best
> 
> plus, I mean with the welcome shells, new users can jump straight to being able to own a silver mailbox (350 pms limit). which should be far more than enough for the vast majority of users to begin with


You say the system is for the people who deal with lots pm but that dosnt compute. If that was the case, why do you have to purchase them? Why not make them free but limited? Honestly don't think there's a point to making it a purchasable item.

I'll just wait for a mods clarification. Thanks for your input!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> 
> You say the system is for the people who deal with lots pm but that dosnt compute. If that was the case, why do you have to purchase them? Why not make them free but limited? Honestly don't think there's a point to making it a purchasable item.
> 
> I'll just wait for a mods clarification. Thanks for your input!



if they're free but limited, then plenty of people, even those that don't have any use for, would grab up simply to have. unquestionably far more than enough to outweigh those that have a legitimate use for

this way makes it a luxury that forces them to decide on if it'd be worth it or not

and most people dealing heavily in pms will be doing transactions, so to that end, they can just use these same transactions to gather enough tbt for their desired mailbox rip if they desire a small mailbox though


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> if they're free but limited, then plenty of people, even those that don't have any use for, would grab up simply to have. unquestionably far more than enough to outweigh those that have a legitimate use for
> 
> this way makes it a luxury that forces them to decide on if it'd be worth it or not
> 
> and most people dealing heavily in pms will be doing transactions, so to that end, they can just use these same transactions to gather enough tbt for their desired mailbox rip if they desire a small mailbox though



Ok let me ask you this, how much space do you think storing a pm takes? Currently Vms storage is infinite and something like a pm is no different then any regular forum post. And as far as I know, they don't delete old post.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> Ok let me ask you this, how much space do you think storing a pm takes? Currently Vms storage is infinite and something like a pm is no different then any regular forum post. And as far as I know, they don't delete old post.



I'd hypothesize more space than either a vm or forum post, due to the more private nature of them. though this can also shift based on the contents of the pm/vm/post in question

but even beyond that, stuff like this certainly can add up fast. especially on a forum as large as this one. and when the vast majority of people won't need anything beyond the most basic of mailboxes, if even that, well....


really, it's starting to seem less like you're looking for an answer as to why and far more like you're just looking for someone to agree with you that this shouldn't be a thing. at which point you may as well be asking why everyone doesn't just get a free "start a group" item as well


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd hypothesize more space than either a vm or forum post, due to the more private nature of them. though this can also shift based on the contents of the pm/vm/post in question
> 
> but even beyond that, stuff like this certainly can add up fast. especially on a forum as large as this one. and when the vast majority of people won't need anything beyond the most basic of mailboxes, if even that, well....
> 
> 
> really, it's starting to seem less like you're looking for an answer as to why and far more like you're just looking for someone to agree with you that this shouldn't be a thing. at which point you may as well be asking why everyone doesn't just get a free "start a group" item as well



Well I definitely aint looking to argue, Ill just wait for a mod to post.


----------



## MasterM64

Vaati said:


> Ok let me ask you this, how much space do you think storing a pm takes? Currently Vms storage is infinite and something like a pm is no different then any regular forum post. And as far as I know, they don't delete old post.



Knowing enough about the size of files in general through web design experience (which is predominantly composed of just text files of different formats), a PM should take the same amount of data storage as any ordinary post since posts and PMs at the end of the day are just records of text that happen to have special formatting tags that is interpreted by the forum software (BB Code). o/ Even images and other files do not make any significant difference in the size of either (if they are shared through a link), the only time a image/file size matters is when they are an attachment. Hope this answers your question! 

When it comes to the reason why Mailboxes require being purchased, I honestly have no idea since it doesn't make sense when you think about PMs the way I described them above. I think the only reason why they cost anything is that it is another way for people to spend their TBT and deflate the economy of TBT (if there is a specific reason, I would love it if staff shared it because I am curious now as well). I guess to me there is a big difference between the size of your PM mailbox and changing your username when it comes to pricing things.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wouldn't the method of availability (full vs limited) up the storage usage though, if even slightly? maybe not for the contents, but for how it codes itself to be treated as private

plus with pms basically doubling up each time (sender's sent items folder and recipient's inbox) and all...


though this is of course ignoring the staff's refusal to make a read only archive for forum events and such, for whatever nonsense reason. so there' probably a backload of older posts that take up far more space than every pm


----------



## Zura

MasterM64 said:


> Knowing enough about the size of files in general through web design experience (which is predominantly composed of just text files of different formats), a PM should take the same amount of data storage as any ordinary post since posts and PMs at the end of the day are just records of text that happen to have special formatting tags that is interpreted by the forum software (BB Code). o/ Even images and other files do not make any significant difference in the size of either (if they are shared through a link), the only time a image/file size matters is when they are an attachment. Hope this answers your question!


That was a rhetorical question. As a software programmer myself, I know full well that storing txt dosent take a lot of space. 

I know this is really a stupid topic but my cuirousity got the best of me.


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> wouldn't the method of availability (full vs limited) up the storage usage though, if even slightly? maybe not for the contents, but for how it codes itself to be treated as private
> 
> plus with pms basically doubling up each time (sender's sent items folder and recipient's inbox) and all...
> 
> ...



At the back end of TBT in the database, everything should be the same for the most part except some slight changes in the properties of the database tables. What really dictates what PMs are viewable to a user is a simple body of code that just seeks out what the user is authorized to see from the database. 

When it comes to the doubling up of the PMs, that reasoning does make sense now that I think of it (since it is not like posts where quoting is purely optional at default)... lol



Vaati said:


> That was a rhetorical question. As a software programmer myself, I know full well that storing txt dosent take a lot of space.
> 
> I know this is really a stupid topic but my cuirousity got the best of me.



That's really cool, I hope to find something in web development someday!  I definitely can understand the curiosity, I guess that is part of us who program stuff since we solve problems and try to understand things at multiple angles!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

xRileyx said:


> ANOTHER EDIT: I got 8 like notifications now all at once, wtf is happening?



That was me. Liking and unliking a post repeatedly causes spam notifications confirmed.


----------



## Justin

There's no technical reason -- it's just part of the Bell economy feature. Of course these days that's far more centred around collectibles, but when the current version of the Shop and Bells were first introduced, we only had a single Cake collectible so it was more about unlocking upgrades! No different than the avatar extension or title color change.


----------



## Midoriya

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> That was me. Liking and unliking a post repeatedly causes spam notifications confirmed.



Ah, okay.  Thanks for letting me know, lmao.  It is indeed good to know that spam notifications can result from this though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> but when the current version of the Shop and Bells were first introduced, we only had a single Cake collectible



wow, dark times


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> plus with pms basically doubling up each time (sender's sent items folder and recipient's inbox) and all...


I know Justin has rather adequately answered my question already; however, I thought I might clarify something you pointed out.

The database doesn't require two versions of a post to exist for this to be possible. That would be what we refer to as "Data Redundancy". I believe the mailbox serves as a redirector to a view of a specific posts and not a psychical holder. Therefore, the sender's and recipient's versions are just two views of one post.


----------



## MasterM64

This is a question to staff (particularly Admins who have access to the web server & database) that I know no one else can answer (unless they happen to have a vBulletin site themselves), but is there a character limit on how big posts can be? I am just wanting to know so I know the best way to store records for my shop since I have a ton of text & BB Code in my shop post. o/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

MasterM64 said:


> This is a question to staff (particularly Admins who have access to the web server & database) that I know no one else can answer (unless they happen to have a vBulletin site themselves), but is there a character limit on how big posts can be? I am just wanting to know so I know the best way to store records for my shop since I have a ton of text & BB Code in my shop post. o/



There is a 10,000 character limit per post. It applies to blog entries too.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> This is a question to staff (particularly Admins who have access to the web server & database) that I know no one else can answer (unless they happen to have a vBulletin site themselves), but is there a character limit on how big posts can be? I am just wanting to know so I know the best way to store records for my shop since I have a ton of text & BB Code in my shop post. o/



ngl, I'm a tad surprised you didn't just think to c/p an entire novel and hit preview post to check

but yeah. 10k, as apples said


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Where are we getting 10,000 characters from? It's always been 50,000 in my experience, except for blogs which are indeed limited to 10,000.

But anyway, to test, just copy a bunch of characters and preview the post. If it throws a "the text that you have entered is too long" you've gone too far.

For reference, here, between the sets of dashes, is the letter 'I' 10,000 times that you can do your own experiments with:



		Code:
	

----------
[SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE]
----------


----------



## MasterM64

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Where are we getting 10,000 characters from? It's always been 50,000 in my experience, except for blogs which are indeed limited to 10,000.
> 
> But anyway, to test, just copy a bunch of characters and preview the post. If it throws a "the text that you have entered is too long" you've gone too far.
> 
> For reference, here, between the sets of dashes, is the letter 'I' 10,000 times that you can do your own experiments with:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ----------
> [SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE][SIZE=1]iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii[/SIZE]
> ----------



Thank you so very much for your answer, I really do appreciate it!  I tested it out to be 100% sure (throws an error message if you go over 50,000)!


----------



## LambdaDelta

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Where are we getting 10,000 characters from? It's always been 50,000 in my experience, except for blogs which are indeed limited to 10,000.



huh, I wonder if they bumped it up or something at a point (though it's not like most will ever be reaching even close to that amount to begin with anyways, so)

well whatever, we got accurate 100% confirmed totals now


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> huh, I wonder if they bumped it up or something at a point (though it's not like most will ever be reaching even close to that amount to begin with anyways, so)
> 
> well whatever, we got accurate 100% confirmed totals now



Due to this known limit now, I'm going to be finding creative ways to reduce the number of characters in my shop thread (since a lot of the characters used in my shop thread are BB Code)! lol I already have decided that I won't be keeping past records of Store Credit accounts unless they have a balance on them and I will be removing Coupons that have been used after my current offer for them ends. o/ I already have been doing other changes as well that are not really noticeable unless someone is super observant.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Due to this known limit now, I'm going to be finding creative ways to reduce the number of characters in my shop thread (since a lot of the characters used in my shop thread are BB Code)! lol I already have decided that I won't be keeping past records of Store Credit accounts unless they have a balance on them and I will be removing Coupons that have been used after my current offer for them ends. o/ I already have been doing other changes as well that are not really noticeable unless someone is super observant.



fwiw, that feels like a pretty good idea for organization's sake as well


----------



## Zura

Who are the current mods? I've seen Justin but does the forums mod themselves these days?


----------



## Alienfish

Vaati said:


> Who are the current mods? I've seen Justin but does the forums mod themselves these days?



https://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php

Here. I guess people are busy or they are just on invisible mode.


----------



## LambdaDelta

only one I haven't seen anytime recently iirc is oblivia, and for all we know she could be working behind the scenes

the project staff too, I guess. but they don't do any actual moderation work to my knowledge


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> only one I haven't seen anytime recently iirc is oblivia, and for all we know she could be working behind the scenes
> 
> the project staff too, I guess. but they don't do any actual moderation work to my knowledge



Yeah or she is busy IRL too idk.

Can't they help the others with modding as well tho?


----------



## Stella-Io

I was cleaning out my inbox, and it says I have like 61 messges stored, but I only have 4 actual messages sent to me and even if they did double up with my responses (which don't show up) that would be too many to have 61. I assuming there's somethin I'm missing.


----------



## Peg

Stella-Io said:


> I was cleaning out my inbox, and it says I have like 61 messges stored, but I only have 4 actual messages sent to me and even if they did double up with my responses (which don't show up) that would be too many to have 61. I assuming there's somethin I'm missing.



Did you check your "Sent Items" folder?  Also, check any message folders you may have created. 

Can't remember if it added to your total message count, but check and clear your "Track Messages" entries.


----------



## Stella-Io

Didn't even think of that, thanks!

Update: wow yikes I had a tooon of stuff in there. I deleted them all so now I have 4 actual messages stored.


----------



## Peg

Stella-Io said:


> Didn't even think of that, thanks!
> 
> Update: wow yikes I had a tooon of stuff in there. I deleted them all so now I have 4 actual messages stored.



You're welcome--glad it helped


----------



## Zura

What are these arrays  for?


----------



## Stella-Io

Staaaaaff, I'm baaaaa~aaack. I have a question about games.

So I might make a game thread, and the way it's played is similar to how I imagine tbt mafia is played, sign-ups, players can 'die', requires players to have some of level of activity. The game can be progress without them making choices, but it does effect the game slightly. Full disclosure I've never even went on a mafia thread, so I don't know excactly how they are played.

My question is, due to its playing style, does this game belong on the mafia thread, or does it belong on the general game thread since it's not excactly a 'mafia' game?


----------



## cannelle.exe

What are “bel”s?? Like if I go to currency and stuff it says I have 1.3k tbt but like 900 bels? What are those?


----------



## Zura

cannelle.exe said:


> What are “bel”s?? Like if I go to currency and stuff it says I have 1.3k tbt but like 900 bels? What are those?


It was for the april fools event, they're worthless now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> It was for the april fools event, they're worthless now.



still waiting for bels to becomes bells


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi again! Back with another question about posts. I recently did some posting on here and it tried to double post like almost five times with five different posts. Is there a specific reason why when sometimes you post, it tries to double post? Is it because of internet connection? Just want to make sure why because I think I've lost some bells because of this. Thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

The other day I was tryin to upload a pic using the website host thing from tumblr, and it said my file was too large. I assume since it won't even let me upload the pic, that putting it in a spoiler is a no-go?

Also yeah I've been wondering about the double post thing too, it happens randomly for no apparent reason I'm seeing.


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello, what time is the Forum set on?


----------



## Zura

nvm I read your question wrong. 

Hey, can someone send me a VM? I got 666 atm


----------



## Zura

Can I haz big avatar?


----------



## Stella-Io

floatingzoo said:


> Hello, what time is the Forum set on?



The forum isn't set on any specific time. The time you see at the bottom is your actual time. The staff typically will use EST or the other one, PST? time zones for events ending. I think someone said collectables use EST time for their bought times, trades and such.


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> ... I think someone said collectables use EST time for their bought times, trades and such.



After learning about collectible timestamps more through making mistakes, etc., they actually change based on what time zone you are in (they also change during Daylight Savings as well), but is still relative to a specific point in time (that is why I note that timestamps are GMT -4/EDT in my shop currently so people can convert the timestamps to their timezone to be better informed of what they are buying). I hope that clarifies things for you my friend!


----------



## Justin

Stella-Io said:


> Staaaaaff, I'm baaaaa~aaack. I have a question about games.
> 
> So I might make a game thread, and the way it's played is similar to how I imagine tbt mafia is played, sign-ups, players can 'die', requires players to have some of level of activity. The game can be progress without them making choices, but it does effect the game slightly. Full disclosure I've never even went on a mafia thread, so I don't know excactly how they are played.
> 
> My question is, due to its playing style, does this game belong on the mafia thread, or does it belong on the general game thread since it's not excactly a 'mafia' game?



It might be worth researching TBT Mafia more to see what similarities there are. If it's a mostly Mafia-like game it could possibly be posted in The Cellar since the place is pretty dead anyway right now, but otherwise it should just go in The Basement.



Rosered22 said:


> Hi again! Back with another question about posts. I recently did some posting on here and it tried to double post like almost five times with five different posts. Is there a specific reason why when sometimes you post, it tries to double post? Is it because of internet connection? Just want to make sure why because I think I've lost some bells because of this. Thanks!



It's just an unfortunate glitch with our forum software that happens sometimes, sorry. It happens to myself all the time too!

You'll never actually lose bells because of this though. Or at least not any you should have. If you see them being removed, it's from the recalculation of removing the ones your double post created. 



Stella-Io said:


> The other day I was tryin to upload a pic using the website host thing from tumblr, and it said my file was too large. I assume since it won't even let me upload the pic, that putting it in a spoiler is a no-go?
> 
> Also yeah I've been wondering about the double post thing too, it happens randomly for no apparent reason I'm seeing.



Try unchecking the 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally' box if you'd like to embed the image.



floatingzoo said:


> Hello, what time is the Forum set on?



You can set the forum to your own time zone of your choosing in settings.


----------



## Stella-Io

My concern is that since it doesn't include words like scummies, or roles like that, that it doesn't belong on a Mafia board. It also doesn't require any PMing of roles, decisions ect... I was browsing around on the Mafia how to play thread a while ago. But after a while it all started going over my head, so much to take in.

It's more like, you can choose your class, make choices, and those choices will affect your gameplay and 'survival'. Make a bad choice and you loose the game, but if you survive the X amount of days, you win.

It's kinda like a board game online? Since you can choose which room you want to stay in as well, and choose to move around. I'll do some more researching but I think due to lack of certain Mafia traits, it will end up going in the Basement.

Also thanks for the pic advice! Gonna try doin that next time I want to post a picture.


----------



## neoratz

dumb question but is there a way to check the timestamp on collectibles??? does the date you were gifted collectibles override the date they were first obtained by the original owner?


----------



## Jacob

neoratz said:


> dumb question but is there a way to check the timestamp on collectibles??? does the date you were gifted collectibles override the date they were first obtained by the original owner?



The "Gift Received" date on each collectible is actually the date it was purchased from the shop, not the date you received it!


----------



## neoratz

Jacob said:


> The "Gift Received" date on each collectible is actually the date it was purchased from the shop, not the date you received it!



ohh ok thanks!! 
idk how i didn't realize... my 2 cakes are from before i even joined


----------



## Zura

Why are the account extensions so expensive?! The animated avatars 899TBT for crying out loud.


----------



## Midoriya

I know this has been asked before, but I looked back and gave up on finding it.  How do you use hyperlinks?  There?s a couple threads I want to link to in my signature.

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I figured it out.  Just hope this doesn?t make my signature too big.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What happened to the 50 Envelopes add-on? Why was it removed from the shop?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Justin said:


> It's just an unfortunate glitch with our forum software that happens sometimes, sorry. It happens to myself all the time too!
> 
> You'll never actually lose bells because of this though. Or at least not any you should have. If you see them being removed, it's from the recalculation of removing the ones your double post created.



Thank you for clarifying this, but I'm still not receiving the bells. I just posted again today and it did it to me once more. I had 35 bells before I posted, but after I posted, I still had 35 bells. So I didn't receive any for that post. :/


----------



## Justin

Rosered22 said:


> Thank you for clarifying this, but I'm still not receiving the bells. I just posted again today and it did it to me once more. I had 35 bells before I posted, but after I posted, I still had 35 bells. So I didn't receive any for that post. :/



Bell gain for posts is not enabled in all boards, it varies by board and sometimes we temporally disable for a board too.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Justin said:


> Bell gain for posts is not enabled in all boards, it varies by board and sometimes we temporally disable for a board too.



Does the AC Switch board and New Leaf board disabled? I just tried posting again in the AC Switch board and I still got nothing. Also, I'm having this duplicate problem now with almost every post I do now. :/


----------



## Justin

Rosered22 said:


> Does the AC Switch board and New Leaf board disabled? I just tried posting again in the AC Switch board and I still got nothing. Also, I'm having this duplicate problem now with almost every post I do now. :/



No, bell gains are enabled there and you should have earned on that post. I'll look into it.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Justin said:


> No, bell gains are enabled there and you should have earned on that post. I'll look into it.



Thank you for looking into it. I don't know why I'm having this problem and I think it started about a week ago. Maybe longer. If you find what's wrong, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## AlyssaAC

@Justin, if you see this message, I believe my problem has been resolved as I'm receiving bells from posting now. I think what I was doing wrong was I was using quick reply a lot instead of going advanced when I reply to posts. I'll just use that instead of the quick reply for now on. It might help with the double posting too.


----------



## Stella-Io

Hey staff or anybody who can help, I've read the signature rules thing a few times before, but idk how to do this. I want to make a signature with my info in the center and two trees on either side of it. Rn I have it to where the tree is on top, but I think in order to do what I want, I need to make a three wide table in my sig. My question is, how do I manually go and type that out in my signature box -mobile user-?
I want this to be the end result-

••••••|words|••••••
Tree|words|Tree
••••••|words|••••••

The black dots are spaces, I needed to space out everything. Also because I have alot of words in my sig, I know it's gonna take up a few lines, but I still want the trees to be center with the text.


----------



## LambdaDelta

yo justin, explain this

https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?665-NikoKing

>avatar height extension
>not sage
?????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Hey staff or anybody who can help, I've read the signature rules thing a few times before, but idk how to do this. I want to make a signature with my info in the center and two trees on either side of it. Rn I have it to where the tree is on top, but I think in order to do what I want, I need to make a three wide table in my sig. My question is, how do I manually go and type that out in my signature box -mobile user-?
> I want this to be the end result-
> 
> ??????|words|??????
> Tree|words|Tree
> ??????|words|??????
> 
> The black dots are spaces, I needed to space out everything. Also because I have alot of words in my sig, I know it's gonna take up a few lines, but I still want the trees to be center with the text.



text​tree​text​tree​text​
something like this?


----------



## Stella-Io

LambdaDelta said:


> yo justin, explain this
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?665-NikoKing
> 
> >avatar height extension
> >not sage
> ?????
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> text​tree​text​tree​text​
> something like this?



Yeah, somethin like that. It's really just as easy as typing left and right as the BB code? I thought to would be more complicated since the table I saw included numbers.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I never bother with tables, tbh. someone else would have to help you there


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> Hey staff or anybody who can help, I've read the signature rules thing a few times before, but idk how to do this. I want to make a signature with my info in the center and two trees on either side of it. Rn I have it to where the tree is on top, but I think in order to do what I want, I need to make a three wide table in my sig. My question is, how do I manually go and type that out in my signature box -mobile user-?
> I want this to be the end result-
> 
> ??????|words|??????
> Tree|words|Tree
> ??????|words|??????
> 
> The black dots are spaces, I needed to space out everything. Also because I have alot of words in my sig, I know it's gonna take up a few lines, but I still want the trees to be center with the text.



You could do something like this centred in your signature using tables, e.g:


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.​





_Words here_.​


Nullam in mi nec mauris ultrices viverra at fermentum dui.​

How I did that: 



		HTML:
	

[CENTER]Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. [/CENTER]
[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]
[td][RIGHT][img]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/80b8ef3d-2385-42aa-9d58-805364497184/dd4fjxz-669eb0c2-5261-4d05-9567-c30055fb3bb7.gif?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7InBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzgwYjhlZjNkLTIzODUtNDJhYS05ZDU4LTgwNTM2NDQ5NzE4NFwvZGQ0Zmp4ei02NjllYjBjMi01MjYxLTRkMDUtOTU2Ny1jMzAwNTVmYjNiYjcuZ2lmIn1dXSwiYXVkIjpbInVybjpzZXJ2aWNlOmZpbGUuZG93bmxvYWQiXX0.O_jVXg8-jV9T3ER5d1FstV95jKOkNxWGT4P3l8KkRxs[/img][/RIGHT][/td]
[td][CENTER]

[I]Words here.[/I][/CENTER][/td]
[td][LEFT][img]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/80b8ef3d-2385-42aa-9d58-805364497184/dd4fjxz-669eb0c2-5261-4d05-9567-c30055fb3bb7.gif?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7InBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzgwYjhlZjNkLTIzODUtNDJhYS05ZDU4LTgwNTM2NDQ5NzE4NFwvZGQ0Zmp4ei02NjllYjBjMi01MjYxLTRkMDUtOTU2Ny1jMzAwNTVmYjNiYjcuZ2lmIn1dXSwiYXVkIjpbInVybjpzZXJ2aWNlOmZpbGUuZG93bmxvYWQiXX0.O_jVXg8-jV9T3ER5d1FstV95jKOkNxWGT4P3l8KkRxs[/img][/LEFT][/td]
[/tr][/table]
[CENTER]Nullam in mi nec mauris ultrices viverra at fermentum dui.[/CENTER]







LambdaDelta said:


> yo justin, explain this
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?665-NikoKing
> 
> >avatar height extension
> >not sage
> ?????



Once upon a time the Avatar Height Extension was available to purchase in the shop.


----------



## Stella-Io

Tina said:


> You could do something like this centred in your signature using tables, e.g:
> 
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Words here_.​
> 
> 
> Nullam in mi nec mauris ultrices viverra at fermentum dui.​
> 
> How I did that:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. [/CENTER]
> [table="width: 300, align: center"]
> [tr]
> [td][RIGHT][img]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/80b8ef3d-2385-42aa-9d58-805364497184/dd4fjxz-669eb0c2-5261-4d05-9567-c30055fb3bb7.gif?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7InBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzgwYjhlZjNkLTIzODUtNDJhYS05ZDU4LTgwNTM2NDQ5NzE4NFwvZGQ0Zmp4ei02NjllYjBjMi01MjYxLTRkMDUtOTU2Ny1jMzAwNTVmYjNiYjcuZ2lmIn1dXSwiYXVkIjpbInVybjpzZXJ2aWNlOmZpbGUuZG93bmxvYWQiXX0.O_jVXg8-jV9T3ER5d1FstV95jKOkNxWGT4P3l8KkRxs[/img][/RIGHT][/td]
> [td][CENTER]
> 
> [I]Words here.[/I][/CENTER][/td]
> [td][LEFT][img]https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/80b8ef3d-2385-42aa-9d58-805364497184/dd4fjxz-669eb0c2-5261-4d05-9567-c30055fb3bb7.gif?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIsIm9iaiI6W1t7InBhdGgiOiJcL2ZcLzgwYjhlZjNkLTIzODUtNDJhYS05ZDU4LTgwNTM2NDQ5NzE4NFwvZGQ0Zmp4ei02NjllYjBjMi01MjYxLTRkMDUtOTU2Ny1jMzAwNTVmYjNiYjcuZ2lmIn1dXSwiYXVkIjpbInVybjpzZXJ2aWNlOmZpbGUuZG93bmxvYWQiXX0.O_jVXg8-jV9T3ER5d1FstV95jKOkNxWGT4P3l8KkRxs[/img][/LEFT][/td]
> [/tr][/table]
> [CENTER]Nullam in mi nec mauris ultrices viverra at fermentum dui.[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once upon a time the Avatar Height Extension was available to purchase in the shop.



Ooh that looks cool, thanks! Now then, to figure out what words go on top and bottom.


----------



## kiwikenobi

How do you tell the date of a collectible? I see people asking for specific dates, and I'm not sure how to check mine to see if they're within the dates they want. When I hover over them in my sidebar, it just says the name of the collectible unless it was given to me by someone else. And I have multiples of the same one from different dates, is there a way to tell them apart?


----------



## LambdaDelta

kiwikenobi said:


> How do you tell the date of a collectible? I see people asking for specific dates, and I'm not sure how to check mine to see if they're within the dates they want. When I hover over them in my sidebar, it just says the name of the collectible unless it was given to me by someone else. And I have multiples of the same one from different dates, is there a way to tell them apart?



check the shop tab for the owner's profile page


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you, LambdaDelta.


----------



## Lackadaisy

Hi, I was wondering if anybody could tell me how long the approximate wait for responses in the Contact the Staff section is? I?m getting a bit uneasy after a few days of no reaction to my request >.<


----------



## MasterM64

Lackadaisy said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody could tell me how long the approximate wait for responses in the Contact the Staff section is? I’m getting a bit uneasy after a few days of no reaction to my request >.<



From my experience, they usually are very quick or it takes a little bit (there has only been 1 contact that I never received an answer for, but I can understand if they didn't see the need to respond to it because of what I was contacting them about). It depends on how busy they are!  Also, depending on your issue, they might not have a answer for it yet (that is what Justin told me one time when I had a issue that took longer than usual to get a response for). o/ With the Easter event going on recently, they have been very busy from what I can tell so that is probably why there has been a delay. Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Lackadaisy

MasterM64 said:


> From my experience, they usually are very quick or it takes a little bit (there has only been 1 contact that I never received an answer for, but I can understand if they didn't see the need to respond to it because of what I was contacting them about). It depends on how busy they are!  Also, depending on your issue, they might not have a answer for it yet (that is what Justin told me one time when I had a issue that took longer than usual to get a response for). o/ With the Easter event going on recently, they have been very busy from what I can tell so that is probably why there has been a delay. Hope this answers your question!



Thank you so much for the quick and detailed response! I hope you’re right and they’re just too busy at the moment (which would be understandable). I really appreciate you taking the time to help ♡


----------



## MasterM64

Lackadaisy said:


> Thank you so much for the quick and detailed response! I hope you’re right and they’re just too busy at the moment (which would be understandable). I really appreciate you taking the time to help ♡



You're absolutely welcome, anytime! Glad that I was able to help!  Hopefully, they will be able in touch with you soon!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i was confused where to find the search bar for TBT. I was trying to look for it for the easter hunt


----------



## Midoriya

DubiousDelphine said:


> i was confused where to find the search bar for TBT. I was trying to look for it for the easter hunt



It should be back up and working now!  It?s on the top right side of the site, under the banner.  

EDIT: Also, it was disabled during the Easter hunt to prevent users from cheating.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

xRileyx said:


> It should be back up and working now!  It’s on the top right side of the site, under the banner.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it was disabled during the Easter hunt to prevent users from cheating.



OH i see, thanks riley


----------



## Dinosaurz

Are we allowed to have different selling threads in tbt marketplace for different collectibles or do we have to have 1 for everything?


----------



## Jeremy

Dinosaurz said:


> Are we allowed to have different selling threads in tbt marketplace for different collectibles or do we have to have 1 for everything?



It can be done either way, in the same thread or in separate threads. However, if you're trying to buy/sell just one item, there should only be one thread for it, as any more would be redundant.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> It can be done either way, in the same thread or in separate threads. However, if you're trying to buy/sell just one item, there should only be one thread for it, as any more would be redundant.



Ok thanks


----------



## Hat'

Hey! I wanted to start an OC thread (where everyone would send pics of their OCs with their backstory and all that), where should I post it? In the museum? (the art isn't mine so idk) or the brewster's cafe?


----------



## Oldcatlady

Hope this is the right place to ask, I just noticed my username is purple right now. Why? Do you only see your own username in colour or are there others?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oldcatlady said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask, I just noticed my username is purple right now. Why? Do you only see your own username in colour or are there others?



The people that got nominated for the Easter egg decoration contest have pink usernames. And yes I can see yours is pink!


I think it changes from pink to purple, I really can’t tell.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Dinosaurz said:


> The people that got nominated for the Easter egg decoration contest have pink usernames. And yes I can see yours is pink!
> 
> 
> I think it changes from pink to purple, I really can’t tell.



Ohh that makes sense, thank you!


----------



## Stella-Io

So, the nominees names...

They're definitely changing between purple and pink with a tiny of purple right? I keep looking at them and at first I thought I was crazy but they really seem like they change colour.


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> So, the nominees names...
> 
> They're definitely changing between purple and pink with a tiny of purple right? I keep looking at them and at first I thought I was crazy but they really seem like they change colour.



They do change colour, yes!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

can we bump brewster cafe threads?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DubiousDelphine said:


> can we bump brewster cafe threads?



If you mean like bumping inactive threads from four hours like in trading threads, yes. Remember that you have to wait four hours to bump any thread that has been inactive (8 if it’s in the amiibo card post office forum).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not going to discuss other members’ bans, but is it possible for sages to lose their sage status? If so, what could cause this?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m not going to discuss other members’ bans, but is it possible for sages to lose their sage status? If so, what could cause this?



I know that Sockhead lost his sage status. Not sure why, though I know he's been banned a few times recently, and I never bothered to ask because the staff likely wouldn't tell anything about it.


----------



## Chris

As former staff and well-known members of the community, Sages are expected to set a good example for other users. The 'Sage' user title, coloured username, and the avatar extension are perks. If a Sage were to behave in a way that fails to set a good example for other users then, yes, they could lose these perks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> As former staff and well-known members of the community, Sages are expected to set a good example for other users. The 'Sage' user title, coloured username, and the avatar extension are perks. If a Sage were to behave in a way that fails to set a good example for other users then, yes, they could lose these perks.



That makes sense. I didn't see what Sockhead did that caused him to be banned, but I know he's been banned a lot so I get why he lost his sage status.

Just a rhetorical question, but I wonder how many other sages have lost their sage status?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> As former staff and well-known members of the community, Sages are expected to set a good example for other users. The 'Sage' user title, coloured username, and the avatar extension are perks. If a Sage were to behave in a way that fails to set a good example for other users then, yes, they could lose these perks.



Wait! If they purchased the avatar extension as mods, then they lose their sage status, does that mean you guys will confiscate the add-on from their inventory like how users can get their egg collectibles confiscated for giving out hints or answers?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wait! If they purchased the avatar extension as mods, then they lose their sage status, does that mean you guys will confiscate the add-on from their inventory like how users can get their egg collectibles confiscated for giving out hints or answers?



No. They would lose permissions; not items in their inventory.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So I remember when the staff considered charging users for using invisible mode, but that never went into effect. Why did they consider it in the first place?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know that Sockhead lost his sage status. Not sure why, though I know he's been banned a few times recently, and I never bothered to ask because the staff likely wouldn't tell anything about it.



There is a sage status?


----------



## Valzed

Other than leaving a negative rating is there any other action we can take against someone we think may be an Amiibo card scammer? Can we report them or ask that their account be suspended? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Alienfish

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There is a sage status?



Yeah, former staff members. They get a green name and they can keep the avatar height among other things I assume.


----------



## Chris

Valzed said:


> Other than leaving a negative rating is there any other action we can take against someone we think may be an Amiibo card scammer? Can we report them or ask that their account be suspended? Thank you for your help!



Please make a thread in Contact the Staff so that we can look into the issue. Only Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia, Laudine, and myself can see threads created in this board so please don't hesitate to provide as much evidence as possible.


----------



## Valzed

Tina said:


> Please make a thread in Contact the Staff so that we can look into the issue. Only Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia, Laudine, and myself can see threads created in this board so please don't hesitate to provide as much evidence as possible.



Thank you for replying!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Can you explain to us why you wanted to charge us for using invisible mode, something that was never done?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Uh where do you sell shiny pokemon? I saw people selling them.


----------



## seliph

DubiousDelphine said:


> Uh where do you sell shiny pokemon? I saw people selling them.



make a thread in the tbt marketplace. your buyer can add you and you can trade in-game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do Wi-fi ratings apply in the Museum Shop too? Or is it just for collectible trades or other online play?


----------



## Jacob

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do Wi-fi ratings apply in the Museum Shop too? Or is it just for collectible trades or other online play?



Trade ratings are visible in the Museum Shop, so I think it's safe to assume it's ok to leave feedback for transactions there. I'm pretty sure one of the last major Rules updates redefined the feedback's purpose to be more than just wifi experiences.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Something happened...
I was trying to upload a picture
I tried 3 times and it said error for all of them
Then 6tbt was used up for some reason...


----------



## Jacob

DubiousDelphine said:


> Something happened...
> I was trying to upload a picture
> I tried 3 times and it said error for all of them
> Then 6tbt was used up for some reason...



The built in image uploader costs TBT when you upload images from your computer files because it uploads them as attachments, which might or might not be where the errors are coming from. It's free to upload images as Links from places like www.Imgur.com like this:







(make sure the highlighted part is unchecked)
(attachments should look something like [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/l7fKJuV.png[/IMG])


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob said:


> The built in image uploader costs TBT when you upload images from your computer files because it uploads them as attachments, which might or might not be where the errors are coming from. It's free to upload images as Links from places like www.Imgur.com like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (make sure the highlighted part is unchecked)
> (attachments should look something like [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/l7fKJuV.png[/IMG])



I think you have to make sure to use the direct link too. Idk if it works with just to normal link.


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm just curious, what excactly _does_ blocking someone do? Can they-

still look on your profile and leave messages?
Leave comments on your threads? If yes to the first 2 questions, do you see the comments or no?
Can a blocked person know if they are blocked? (Like having not normally restricted access to stuff).


----------



## seliph

Stella-Io said:


> I'm just curious, what excactly _does_ blocking someone do? Can they-
> 
> still look on your profile and leave messages?
> Leave comments on your threads? If yes to the first 2 questions, do you see the comments or no?
> Can a blocked person know if they are blocked? (Like having not normally restricted access to stuff).



it "hides" their posts in a sense, basically you'll see something like this:






censored for obvious reasons

they can't send you private messages or vms, they can reply to your threads, and they can visit your profile but it'll look like you've set your profile to private (or friends only) for them. i'm not sure what happens if they try to send you a pm but other than that they won't know that they're blocked.


----------



## King Dorado

it's Mothers Day weekend in North America!

here's a question for any admin, mod, creative team member, or Site Helper (tm):

if Jeremy is Father TBT,
then who is Mother TBT??


----------



## seliph

King Dorado said:


> it's Mothers Day weekend in North America!
> 
> here's a question for any admin, mod, creative team member, or Site Helper (tm):
> 
> if Jeremy is Father TBT,
> then who is Mother TBT??



zipper


----------



## whattheheck123

Can you trade amiibo figures for amiibo cards in the amiibo postcard office?


----------



## whattheheck123

bump


----------



## Jacob

whattheheck123 said:


> Can you trade amiibo figures for amiibo cards in the amiibo postcard office?





whattheheck123 said:


> bump



No non-staff members really have the authority to answer this officially, so I suppose until you hear back from them it's probably your best bet to follow the written rules as closely as possible:



> All trades must be *card for card*, meaning TBT bells are not allowed to be traded for cards.
> - Real life money trades are not prohibited, but you are not allowed to advertise them. All negotiations and trading of this kind must stay in PM?s.



I'd suggest PM'ing people looking to trade cards with your Card:Figure trade deals because depending on how staff classifies Amiibo figures, they could be seen as either objects of real money value because you're picking out the character specifically instead of randomly through card packs OR they could be seen equally as parts of the game (the Amiibo Postcard Office _does_ promote the trades for Amiibo Festival specifically). So while I don't think the staff here are super strict about something this ambiguous, it's always better to be more cautious- I would handle these trades over PM until a staff member has a more official answer for you


----------



## King Dorado

King Dorado said:


> it's Mothers Day weekend in North America!
> 
> here's a question for any admin, mod, creative team member, or Site Helper (tm):
> 
> if Jeremy is Father TBT,
> then who is Mother TBT??



solved on Discord:


----------



## smoogle_

Yo staff there is a glitch were I post but I don't get the bells. Can yall fix it?


----------



## Chris

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> Yo staff there is a glitch were I post but I don't get the bells. Can yall fix it?



Looking at your transaction log and your posts I can see you are receiving bells just fine. If you write short posts you'll only get a small amount (e.g. this post earned you 1.1 bells) and you don't receive any bells for posting in The Basement. You can view your *Transaction Log here*.


----------



## GrankElderDragonSlayer

Hi everyone! Maybe this is answered somewhere else (at least it wasnt in the faq), but can somebody tell me how do you send one of those automatic positive trade feedback messages? I searched in my profile and the other person's profile but i didnt find anything...


----------



## Naekoya

GrankElderDragonSlayer said:


> Hi everyone! Maybe this is answered somewhere else (at least it wasnt in the faq), but can somebody tell me how do you send one of those automatic positive trade feedback messages? I searched in my profile and the other person's profile but i didnt find anything...



Hey again! oh if you wanted to leave a feedback message 
you could go to their profile and click the tab that says "Wi-Fi/Trade Rating" and in bold text it should say "Submit Feedback to user"
or a shortcut way is to click on the number under the user's info in a post if they already have ratings c:
hope this answers your question!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi, got a question if anyone can answer. I've noticed that some people have a star or heart symbol in their user title and I was wondering. How do I get those in my user title or signature? I have them on my phone's keyboard, but when I use them and look at them on my computer they don't come up as the star or heart symbol. Instead it looks like three little squiggly lines, yet the people I saw who had them it was on my computer as well. Any ideas how?


----------



## Jacob

Rosered22 said:


> Hi, got a question if anyone can answer. I've noticed that some people have a star or heart symbol in their user title and I was wondering. How do I get those in my user title or signature? I have them on my phone's keyboard, but when I use them and look at them on my computer they don't come up as the star or heart symbol. Instead it looks like three little squiggly lines, yet the people I saw who had them it was on my computer as well. Any ideas how?



I know text icons like: ★ ❀ ヅ ❤ ♫ etc., all work (unless I'm completely incorrect) in user titles because they get treated as any other text letter. Ex, you can change their size, color, italicize, underline, etc., all of which I'm really not sure you can do on Apple/Android emojis (   ). Different brands of computer/electronics probably won't be able to read emoji's of each other the same, and same if your device isn't updated. I'm not exactly sure what kind of symbols you're referring to but if this doesn't help, maybe post screenshots of what you mean so someone can explain better than I can

Here's a website where you can copy and paste some symbols into your user title:

http://www.i2symbol.com/symbols/


----------



## AlyssaAC

Jacob said:


> I know text icons like: ★ ❀ ヅ ❤ ♫ etc., all work (unless I'm completely incorrect) in user titles because they get treated as any other text letter. Ex, you can change their size, color, italicize, underline, etc., all of which I'm really not sure you can do on Apple/Android emojis (  &#55357;&#56842; ). Different brands of computer/electronics probably won't be able to read emoji's of each other the same, and same if your device isn't updated. I'm not exactly sure what kind of symbols you're referring to but if this doesn't help, maybe post screenshots of what you mean so someone can explain better than I can
> 
> Here's a website where you can copy and paste some symbols into your user title:
> 
> http://www.i2symbol.com/symbols/



Ah, OK. That would explain it. I have an android phone, so that's why it didn't come up and I'm pretty sure it's not my laptop as it's brand new and up to date. Thank you for explaining. I'll probably have to update my phone in a couple of years, as it's brand new too right now. Might get a different one that isn't android. I'll try the website you provided and see if that works. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, never mind. I think it is my laptop. I copy and pasted the symbol and it still came up with three squiggly lines. Oh well. I guess I won't be using that. :/


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sorry for posting so much, I finally figured it out. It was just that one heart symbol that wasn't working, not my computer or my phone. Thanks Jacob!


----------



## GrankElderDragonSlayer

Naekoya said:


> Hey again! oh if you wanted to leave a feedback message
> you could go to their profile and click the tab that says "Wi-Fi/Trade Rating" and in bold text it should say "Submit Feedback to user"
> or a shortcut way is to click on the number under the user's info in a post if they already have ratings c:
> hope this answers your question!



Sorry for the late reply... i guess i forgot to subscribe to this thread hahahaha 
Anyway, thanks for the info, im going to put it to good use!


----------



## buniichu

hai! I have a question, but how do you link a website or something from any thread here to your signature for information about your signature? And also how to create a name for that link? I just seen a few users who have something like that, and kind of makes me inspire somehow. c:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

[URL="http..."]anchor text[/URL]


----------



## Chipl95

Hey, I'm wondering if anybody has ever had a negative wifi rating on here. I have only seen and had positive experiences with members and never seen anyone with negative feedback.


----------



## Stella-Io

Chipl95 said:


> Hey, I'm wondering if anybody has ever had a negative wifi rating on here. I have only seen and had positive experiences with members and never seen anyone with negative feedback.



I've seen someone with negative ratings, quite a few actually.



Actually I do have a question about ratings, but I'm not sure if it goes here or on the ACNL general board. So, the percentage thing next to the ratings. If you only have 2 WiFi ratings, one positive one negative, then your score would be a split 50% right? If you continue trading and get positive scores, will it only take one score to get back to 100% or is it harder to get out out the low score? Like, grades back in school. One F -a negative rating- will lower your overall grade -rating percentage- by alot, and getting it back up there will require many A grades -positive ratings-.

I hope I explained that well enough.


----------



## Jacob

Stella-Io said:


> Actually I do have a question about ratings, but I'm not sure if it goes here or on the ACNL general board. So, the percentage thing next to the ratings. If you only have 2 WiFi ratings, one positive one negative, then your score would be a split 50% right? If you continue trading and get positive scores, will it only take one score to get back to 100% or is it harder to get out out the low score? Like, grades back in school. One F -a negative rating- will lower your overall grade -rating percentage- by alot, and getting it back up there will require many A grades -positive ratings-.
> 
> I hope I explained that well enough.



If you get one negative rating, you can never have 100% again. If you were at a 50% because of 1+ and 1-, and you got a third rating which was positive, your rating would go up to 66% because 2/3 of your trades were positive. Very similar to the grades in school.


Edit: Actually, I think rating percents might expire after a year. I'm not entirely positive but if it's been over a year since you've received a negative rating, you might be able to have 100% again


----------



## Stella-Io

Ee, damn, sounds kinda strict. But makes sense all the same. That person got a negative rating for a reason. Unless some troll just goes around giving negative ratings.


----------



## Snowesque

*Stella-Io*

I have received a negative rating once before by accident. While it was still there, the trade percent still showed as 100%. I had over 300 unique positive ratings at the time and I got it removed in a day or two, that may have been factor(s)?


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> Ee, damn, sounds kinda strict. But makes sense all the same. That person got a negative rating for a reason. Unless some troll just goes around giving negative ratings.



yeah, we used to have quite a few people doing that but yeah as long as they get removed as they should i guess.
 -knocks on wood- haven't had that issue yet.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Stella-Io said:


> I've seen someone with negative ratings, quite a few actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do have a question about ratings, but I'm not sure if it goes here or on the ACNL general board. So, the percentage thing next to the ratings. If you only have 2 WiFi ratings, one positive one negative, then your score would be a split 50% right? If you continue trading and get positive scores, will it only take one score to get back to 100% or is it harder to get out out the low score? Like, grades back in school. One F -a negative rating- will lower your overall grade -rating percentage- by alot, and getting it back up there will require many A grades -positive ratings-.
> 
> I hope I explained that well enough.



I have gotten negatives once or twice. But at that point the base number how many times I had trades were like over thousand. And my rating still showed 100%. So I can tell the percentage is a simple math and the numbers right side of decimal point get rounded off.

(This negative was put wrongly and removed afterwards, if I'm gonna add.)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Did Nook Inc. buy The Bell Tree Forums as an acquisition?


----------



## Stella-Io

Where's Timmy or Tommy thou?

Edit: also is why it it sunset what it's 3am here? Is it permanently set for New Horizons? Can't complain thou, it's really pretty.


----------



## Kunobi

*What are things to do on here? I'm not trying to be a stranger. Y'know?*

Hi there. I rarely ever come on and sometimes I chat in the discord sever, but now thinking about it:_Animal Crossing New Horizons is coming out. When I buy it, whos going to be up to play with me?_ But no one here knows me ehehe...:l So...If anyone up to give me some tips on what to do on The Bell Tree Fourms, I'd be extremely grateful.






Thanks!



-Kunobi


----------



## LambdaDelta

just post more, tbh

though with new horizons upcoming, I'm rather curious: what did the switch from city folk to new leaf look like for forum sections and all?

since of course new leaf will end up eventually being put into the older animal crossing games subsection, with new horizons taking its spot using likely similar forum split areas. but was it just instantaneous on release, or was there like a brief period where both sections remained open on the main index hub?

also, we gonna be updating that tree to the new horizons design? assuming it sticks?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

What is invisible mode and how do you obtain it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DubiousDelphine said:


> What is invisible mode and how do you obtain it?



You can go to user settings, and go under general settings. You will find an invisible mode option.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Alolan_Apples said:


> You can go to user settings, and go under general settings. You will find an invisible mode option.



I cant find it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DubiousDelphine said:


> I cant find it.



It goes under login and privacy, the first one on the page once you click on “general settings” from your user control panel. Keep in mind it’s not the same as “edit profile”.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Alolan_Apples said:


> It goes under login and privacy, the first one on the page once you click on “general settings” from your user control panel. Keep in mind it’s not the same as “edit profile”.



got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now I have a question for the staff on this matter:

So now I know about the old thread bumping rule, where it?s okay to bump old threads if the topic is relevant to today?s time or if it?s a timeless discussion (like ?what?s your favorite ice cream flavor?). But if you can?t bump old threads about an older issue, then *does that mean creating new threads based on outdated issues is not allowed on this forum either?* I know creating new threads immediately after an old thread got locked is a bad idea as it defies the purpose on why the thread was locked. I?m just wondering if creating new threads based on old issues is forbidden if no prior discussion exists or was bumped.


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> also, we gonna be updating that tree to the new horizons design? assuming it sticks?



I feel like they're gonna keep the tree the same. It's kind of iconic at this point even though I personally think the site is in need of a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## Relly

Why have people stolen my funds???


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Relly said:


> Why have people stolen my funds???



It was part of an April Fool’s joke from earlier this year. No actual TBT was stolen. Just some fake currency made for the event.


----------



## Relly

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was part of an April Fool’s joke from earlier this year. No actual TBT was stolen. Just some fake currency made for the event.



Ah I see I've npt been able to get online for ages so missed all that lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Relly said:


> Ah I see I've not been able to get online for ages so missed all that lol



To be fair, the site has been very inactive for a long time, so many users have missed that April Fool’s event.


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> I?m just wondering if creating new threads based on old issues is forbidden if no prior discussion exists or was bumped.



This is fine.


----------



## Stella-Io

I know this was said before, but what's the text limit for a single post, does that include all the BB codes and does putting it in a spoiler not help? My one post keeps erasing some words and BB codes.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Stella-Io said:


> I know this was said before, but what's the text limit for a single post, does that include all the BB codes and does putting it in a spoiler not help? My one post keeps erasing some words and BB codes.



50,000 characters. BBCode counts. Line breaks count as two characters.


----------



## Stella-Io

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> 50,000 characters. BBCode counts. Line breaks count as two characters.



Oh jesus, 50k sounds like alot X_X Yet I think I may have typed that much into the post if it keeps erasing words. I really need to condense my typings.


----------



## MasterM64

As many of you know, I am currently running a large auction to liquidate the rest of my extra collectibles to provide an excellent opportunity for someone to get a bunch of collectibles at a good price and I started it off with a public "Best Offer" approach for a buyout (like you see on eBay sometimes). According to Toadsworthy, who commented on my auction thread, buyouts have to be a set amount defined at the start. Oddly, this is not defined in the rules even though it is a major aspect of auctions. If staff can clarify this and possibly amend the rules to reflect this clarification, that would be great!  What is considered allowed/not allowed in regards to buyouts?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Where are the servers of this forum located?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I were to make my own signature, would it be safe to use the images from Bulbapedia to put into my signature, or should I have to draw instead? I don’t know if using them for profile pictures (like a signature) would be a copyright violation.


----------



## Alienfish

Yael said:


> Where are the servers of this forum located?



Room 7, take the secret elevator behind the bookcase.

@Apples, I'm pretty sure you could use them, I mean people use sprites and backgrounds all the same for what I can see. You could always write in your sig like "sprites from bulbapedia, background from wikipedia" or whatever.


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I were to make my own signature, would it be safe to use the images from Bulbapedia to put into my signature, or should I have to draw instead? I don’t know if using them for profile pictures (like a signature) would be a copyright violation.



Those images are taken from official artwork and video games so it's fine.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> Those images are taken from official artwork and video games so it's fine.



Ah, good to know it officially. Although if it's official art it should be able to use, and if you use like fanart or get someone to make a sig/avatar you should give credit to the artist(s).


----------



## seeds

is it possible to buy / sell hacked game items on the website?
for example; infinity fruit baskets , etc.


----------



## Peg

seeds said:


> is it possible to buy / sell hacked game items on the website?
> for example; infinity fruit baskets , etc.



It's possible, but against TBT rules.  See Community Guidelines 3.b.: 

*Prohibited Transactions*
Do not sell, buy, trade, or give away the following:


    Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
    Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
    Duplicated, hacked, or power-saved items in Animal Crossing.
    Any other item in conflict with our rules and guidelines.


https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines


----------



## seeds

Peg said:


> It's possible, but against TBT rules.  See Community Guidelines 3.b.:
> 
> *Prohibited Transactions*
> Do not sell, buy, trade, or give away the following:
> 
> 
> Forum bells or forum shop items in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Animal Crossing bells, items, or villagers in exchange for real money or items representative of real money.
> Duplicated, hacked, or power-saved items in Animal Crossing.
> Any other item in conflict with our rules and guidelines.
> 
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines



oh ^^ okay i see, thank u


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hi there, my likes, visitor and private messages for others seem to be getting lost (or maybe no notification) until about 20 minutes or so later. is this me, or the are the forums still rebuilding from the other day?
It's also possible that they're just putting off answering me, but it seems odd that multiple people in a row would do that.


----------



## Chris

Ably.Saucey said:


> Hi there, my likes, visitor and private messages for others seem to be getting lost (or maybe no notification) until about 20 minutes or so later. is this me, or the are the forums still rebuilding from the other day?
> It's also possible that they're just putting off answering me, but it seems odd that multiple people in a row would do that.



It's most likely just coincidence, but keep an eye on it and feedback to us if it's something you continue to notice.


----------



## Trundle

Yael said:


> Where are the servers of this forum located?



The site's IP seems to be in Florida, which confirms the theory that SockHead hosts the forums in his basement.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I might host another giveaway that encourages members to post on my blog, but I have a question before I do so.

If I were to host a TBT giveaway that requires commenting on my blog, is it okay to create a thread in the Basement or TBT Marketplace? Or is that against the rules on advertising?


----------



## seeds

i bought the avatar animation from the shop but when i use a gif as my avatar, the gif becomes frozen and doesn't move ?
does anyone know how to fix this Q__Q?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

seeds said:


> i bought the avatar animation from the shop but when i use a gif as my avatar, the gif becomes frozen and doesn't move ?
> does anyone know how to fix this Q__Q?



If it’s taller than 100 pixels or wider than 150 pixels (if you got the width extension), the animation won’t work.


----------



## seeds

Alolan_Apples said:


> If it’s taller than 100 pixels or wider than 150 pixels (if you got the width extension), the animation won’t work.



got it working now, thanks for your help C:


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

yo I have a question regarding art commissions?

I remember a few years back some people were doing art commissions for irl money, and I was wondering if that is still allowed? I read the guidelines post that's linked at the top of this page here from some other person's comment, and since it has "examples but not limited to" in it I thought I should double check. it mostly says it's prohibited to in regards to selling on-site items/game items, but since this would just be digital/traditional art that I take a photograph of I don't really know where it would fall; to me it seems like they're not allowed at all anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris

MoonlightAbsol said:


> yo I have a question regarding art commissions?
> 
> I remember a few years back some people were doing art commissions for irl money, and I was wondering if that is still allowed? I read the guidelines post that's linked at the top of this page here from some other person's comment, and since it has "examples but not limited to" in it I thought I should double check. it mostly says it's prohibited to in regards to selling on-site items/game items, but since this would just be digital/traditional art that I take a photograph of I don't really know where it would fall; to me it seems like they're not allowed at all anymore.
> 
> Thanks!



You are allowed to charge real money for your artwork. However we are unable to help with any transactions that go wrong (unfortunately none of us are employed by Paypal or any major banks  ).


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Tina said:


> You are allowed to charge real money for your artwork. However we are unable to help with any transactions that go wrong (unfortunately none of us are employed by Paypal or any major banks  ).


Cool! thank you so much


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder why staff involvement is limited in the summer? Like no events or directs. It happened last year.


----------



## dedenne

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder why staff involvement is limited in the summer? Like no events or directs. It happened last year.



probably because they have lives outside of an ac forum


----------



## radical6

Can we talk about homebrew


----------



## Antonio

I never got my Shells for my yearly anniversary. Why is that?


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> I never got my Shells for my yearly anniversary. Why is that?



Seashells aren't an annual gift. You receive 10 when you sign up and then another 10 on your 2 year anniversary. You received these in July 2016 and 2018 respectively.


----------



## MapleSilver

Does anyone know how to use the Envelopes add-on collectibles? Is it even possible at this point? I'm just asking because I bought mine for aesthetic purposes and would hate to use it by accident.


----------



## Stella-Io

MapleSilver said:


> Does anyone know how to use the Envelopes add-on collectibles? Is it even possible at this point? I'm just asking because I bought mine for aesthetic purposes and would hate to use it by accident.



In the shop it says it allows you to send messages to X amount of people in one PM. So I imagine it's like a group chat thing, that you can send a 'text' (in this case a PM) to more than just one person.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Envelope addons are permanent, like the mailbox upgrades.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Hi, yeah, I would like to ask this simple (and not complicated) question. 


Why. Do. We. Lose. Bells. For. Editing. One. Post????


It is not fair for the dyslexic (for instance, me) who cannot spell properly or need a certain font and it's size so I can fully read it properly. Or for the people who need to translate their words (this is from a friend, not me) because their main language is not English.


----------



## MapleSilver

Jessy_Azran said:


> Hi, yeah, I would like to ask this simple (and not complicated) question.
> 
> 
> Why. Do. We. Lose. Bells. For. Editing. One. Post????
> 
> 
> It is not fair for the dyslexic (for instance, me) who cannot spell properly or need a certain font and it's size so I can fully read it properly. Or for the people who need to translate their words (this is from a friend, not me) because their main language is not English.



You don't lose Bells for editing a post. It takes those Bells away, then immediately gives them back depending on how much you added/subtracted from that post. The only way you would lose Bells is if your edited post is shorter than your original post, since the amount of Bells gained is determined by post length. 

Hopefully that explanation made sense.


----------



## Dim

Jessy_Azran said:


> Hi, yeah, I would like to ask this simple (and not complicated) question.
> 
> 
> Why. Do. We. Lose. Bells. For. Editing. One. Post????
> 
> 
> It is not fair for the dyslexic (for instance, me) who cannot spell properly or need a certain font and it's size so I can fully read it properly. Or for the people who need to translate their words (this is from a friend, not me) because their main language is not English.


Okay, say you made a post that got you 2.1tbt. You decide to edit it and add more to it. You lose the 2.1tbt you got to edit... but GAIN 2.4 based on what you added to it.

Say you wanted to delete something from it instead (not all of it) you lose the 2.1tbt you gained from the post and after your edit you get 1.9tbt after the edit

am I making sense?? (I explained this before idk how I did it though) XD


----------



## Jessy_Azran

I sort of understand, but not really. But still, it is unfair that any bells are taken off. I really love finding friends on here and everything, but this dylecia is just not making me feel good. I have made great friends, but I am beginning to not like this forum. I only go on here for certain people to talk to now. Ocassionally post in threas but i'm sick of the creators of this forum. I originally thought it would be cool to join and talk about the game and showcase my town once it's finished but no, Hades, as usual, has complicated _everything_.


----------



## Jacob

Jessy_Azran said:


> I sort of understand, but not really. But still, it is unfair that any bells are taken off. I really love finding friends on here and everything, but this dylecia is just not making me feel good. I have made great friends, but I am beginning to not like this forum. I only go on here for certain people to talk to now. Ocassionally post in threas but i'm sick of the creators of this forum. I originally thought it would be cool to join and talk about the game and showcase my town once it's finished but no, Hades, as usual, has complicated _everything_.



No bells are actually being taken away from you, if you have a long post that earns you 10 bells, and you edit it, the post could get smaller. You wouldn't earn 10 bells at that point, so the site just re-evaluates how many bells your post earns. 

Similarly, if you have a small post that earns you 5 bells, and you edit it and make it longer, you will actually gain bells and not lose them


----------



## Stella-Io

Jessy_Azran said:


> Hi, yeah, I would like to ask this simple (and not complicated) question.
> 
> 
> Why. Do. We. Lose. Bells. For. Editing. One. Post????
> 
> 
> It is not fair for the dyslexic (for instance, me) who cannot spell properly or need a certain font and it's size so I can fully read it properly. Or for the people who need to translate their words (this is from a friend, not me) because their main language is not English.



As what everyone else has said, you only loose bells if you edit to be smaller. Next time you edit a post to fix one letter, just refresh the page, you'll get the bells back. Trust me I edit my posts like heccck, nearly every other post I make I have to edit, even to fix one letter.


----------



## will.

Jessy_Azran said:


> I sort of understand, but not really. But still, it is unfair that any bells are taken off. I really love finding friends on here and everything, but this dylecia is just not making me feel good. I have made great friends, but I am beginning to not like this forum. I only go on here for certain people to talk to now. Ocassionally post in threas but i'm sick of the creators of this forum. I originally thought it would be cool to join and talk about the game and showcase my town once it's finished but no, Hades, as usual, has complicated _everything_.



i-
bells aren't taken off



Jacob said:


> No bells are actually being taken away from you, if you have a long post that earns you 10 bells, and you edit it, the post could get smaller. You wouldn't earn 10 bells at that point, so the site just re-evaluates how many bells your post earns.



like jacob said, they're being given immediately back to you when you submit the post.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

nvm rather contact the staff for this


----------



## will.

whats an example of a collectible that needs to be configured ??


----------



## Jeremy

DubiousDelphine said:


> ugh. I want to apply for moderator. But i havent reached 18 years of age, but im getting close. Can i still apply? although i wont be accepted the time, maybe next time



In this scenario it'd be better to wait and fill out an application next time they're open, assuming you've reached 18 years of age at that point.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Jeremy said:


> In this scenario it'd be better to wait and fill out an application next time they're open, assuming you've reached 18 years of age at that point.



Thanks you very much Jeremy!


----------



## seliph

sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but does anyone have any of the zipper images from last easter (the inverted zippers, zipper sakuras, etc.)? i want them for Reasons


----------



## Parakoopa144

Is there anyway to get rid of that white dog lookin' thing on the border, (I can't remember it's name lmao) it kinda looks like **** on the border.


----------



## Stella-Io

Parakoopa144 said:


> Is there anyway to get rid of that white dog lookin' thing on the border, (I can't remember it's name lmao) it kinda looks like **** on the border.



If you scroll all the way down, there's a beige bar just above where it goes blue that says Bell Tree. From there you can change how the entire site looks, it won't just get rid of Serena thou.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Why doesn’t the Woods board follow the Woods theme anymore?

EDIT: Thank you very much for fixing it. You may delete this post.


----------



## mogyay

do u think 5x2 collectable line up would ever come back? i miss it more and more every day, also iirc it didn't have an overwhelming majority when u switched it right


----------



## SensaiGallade

mogyay said:


> do u think 5x2 collectable line up would ever come back? i miss it more and more every day, also iirc it didn't have an overwhelming majority when u switched it right



But then my beautiful and gorgeous lineups would be messed up.


----------



## LambdaDelta

SensaiGallade said:


> But then my beautiful and gorgeous lineups would be messed up.



make it a toggleable option

everyone wins


----------



## Stella-Io

I brushed throu the signature guide (even thou I'm looking for avatar related stuff) so I have q u e s t I o n s.

1. I know that avatars that have a transparent backround will loose that if their file size is too large when they upload it to tbt. What should the file size be max so that it keeps the transparent backround w/o any extensions?

2. I think this one is subjective since the site resizes avatars, but what is the 'avatar size' or atleast ideal one, like 100 tall x 100 wide ect... Again, without extensions.

3. What is the absolute largest file size (like 200 tall x 220 wide) an avatar can handle, without any extensions or animations for it to be successfully uploaded?

I know most of these have been asked before but my dumb self didn't like take notes or anythin.


----------



## Jacob

Stella-Io said:


> I brushed throu the signature guide (even thou I'm looking for avatar related stuff) so I have q u e s t I o n s.
> 
> 1. I know that avatars that have a transparent backround will loose that if their file size is too large when they upload it to tbt. What should the file size be max so that it keeps the transparent backround w/o any extensions?
> 
> 2. I think this one is subjective since the site resizes avatars, but what is the 'avatar size' or atleast ideal one, like 100 tall x 100 wide ect... Again, without extensions.
> 
> 3. What is the absolute largest file size (like 200 tall x 220 wide) an avatar can handle, without any extensions or animations for it to be successfully uploaded?
> 
> I know most of these have been asked before but my dumb self didn't like take notes or anythin.



1. Avatars need to stay 100x100 or smaller to keep transparency without any extensions, if the file gets resized at all it will lose the transparency

2. Ideally, the smaller the better. In my opinion anything larger than 600x600 won't look good at all resized down to 100x100. The site honestly does a pretty good job resizing automatically, but the closer you get to having the original file 100x100, the better it's gonna look small

3. From what I can tell, there is no "too large" of a file for the site. I have an extension and it tells me the largest size I can upload is either 150x100 pixels, or 253.9 KB, but the site might just resize anything larger than that rather than deny the upload. 

Ps. I can't say anything for certain for when you link an image address rather than upload from your computer! Hope this answered your questions


----------



## Stella-Io

Jacob said:


> 1. Avatars need to stay 100x100 or smaller to keep transparency without any extensions, if the file gets resized at all it will lose the transparency
> 
> 2. Ideally, the smaller the better. In my opinion anything larger than 600x600 won't look good at all resized down to 100x100. The site honestly does a pretty good job resizing automatically, but the closer you get to having the original file 100x100, the better it's gonna look small
> 
> 3. From what I can tell, there is no "too large" of a file for the site. I have an extension and it tells me the largest size I can upload is either 150x100 pixels, or 253.9 KB, but the site might just resize anything larger than that rather than deny the upload.
> 
> Ps. I can't say anything for certain for when you link an image address rather than upload from your computer! Hope this answered your questions



This helps out alot, thanks much! I'm gonna _write this down_ so I can look back on it and make my own avatars to actually look good.


----------



## Valzed

If we want to host a giveaway do we have to accept entries from any members on our Ignore List? Thank you!


----------



## MasterM64

Valzed said:


> If we want to host a giveaway do we have to accept entries from any members on our Ignore List? Thank you!



Hey my dear friend, even though auctioneers and giveaway hosts have the right to add their own conventions/rules to their events, the biggest thing to be wary of is to not cause a scene or a "black list" scenario since both cause unnecessary drama and could possibly flirt with breaking the rules in context of Re-Tail (thinking that public blacklists are not really allowed). 

When it comes to giveaways, I think it is best to treat everyone fairly even if they wronged you so the fun isn't ruined for everyone else. o/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Valzed

MasterM64 said:


> Hey my dear friend, even though auctioneers and giveaway hosts have the right to add their own conventions/rules to their events, the biggest thing to be wary of is to not cause a scene or a "black list" scenario since both cause unnecessary drama and could possibly flirt with breaking the rules in context of Re-Tail (thinking that public blacklists are not really allowed).
> 
> When it comes to giveaways, I think it is best to treat everyone fairly even if they wronged you so the fun isn't ruined for everyone else. o/
> 
> Hope this helps!



Taking what you've said into consideration I'd rather just never host another giveaway. If someone is on my Ignore List I do not wish to interact with them at all on here so having to include them would then ruin the fun of the giveaway for me. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> Taking what you've said into consideration I'd rather just never host another giveaway. If someone is on my Ignore List I do not wish to interact with them at all on here so having to include them would then ruin the fun of the giveaway for me. Thank you for your advice.



Yeah, I guess it's not a good idea to ignore publicly either since you can still view the things they write for you... shame block isn't really blocking when it comes to posting and only contacting


----------



## Valzed

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I guess it's not a good idea to ignore publicly either since you can still view the things they write for you... shame block isn't really blocking when it comes to posting and only contacting



I hadn't intended to post the names of anyone who may be on my Ignore List in a giveaway thread. I was hoping it was just possible to report an entry post and ask the Staff to remove it due to the person being on my Ignore List. I've already taken steps to minimize the possibility of interactions occurring so I'll just add not hosting giveaways to what I'm already doing.


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> I hadn't intended to post the names of anyone who may be on my Ignore List in a giveaway thread. I was hoping it was just possible to report an entry post and ask the Staff to remove it due to the person being on my Ignore List. I've already taken steps to minimize the possibility of interactions occurring so I'll just add not hosting giveaways to what I'm already doing.



No, I meant like ignore their entry if they would post. Honestly block should be like not being able to see it at all. :/ But yeah I see.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Wow guys and gals who run this website.

I like how you steal a lot of people's bells by double posting. I have seen it on other profiles too. We only click ONCE and we get "Do you want to leave this page" and we didn't put the back button. and BOOM, double post.

thanks a lot (not)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow guys and gals who run this website.

I like how you steal a lot of people's bells by double posting. I have seen it on other profiles too. We only click ONCE and we get "Do you want to leave this page" and we didn't put the back button. and BOOM, double post.

thanks a lot (not)


----------



## Jacob

Jessy_Azran said:


> Wow guys and gals who run this website.
> 
> I like how you steal a lot of people's bells by double posting. I have seen it on other profiles too. We only click ONCE and we get "Do you want to leave this page" and we didn't put the back button. and BOOM, double post.
> 
> thanks a lot (not)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow guys and gals who run this website.
> 
> I like how you steal a lot of people's bells by double posting. I have seen it on other profiles too. We only click ONCE and we get "Do you want to leave this page" and we didn't put the back button. and BOOM, double post.
> 
> thanks a lot (not)



Double posting does not take away bells


----------



## seliph

Jessy_Azran said:


> Wow guys and gals who run this website.
> 
> I like how you steal a lot of people's bells by double posting. I have seen it on other profiles too. We only click ONCE and we get "Do you want to leave this page" and we didn't put the back button. and BOOM, double post.
> 
> thanks a lot (not)



i'm not _entirely_ sure what you mean by this, but if you're worried about seeing bells being "spent" on your transaction log due to editing double posts:



Jeremy said:


> It just does that when you edit a post. Then it recalculates the bells and give them to you in a new amount. You should see an earned near each spent because of this.


----------



## Zura

The whole "do you want to leave this page" does double post. It usually happens when I post in something that has been dead for a day or two. I usually just click cancel and then reload my page.


----------



## Stella-Io

Why are people so salty about double posting anyway? It's such a small issue, if you're really that concerned double posting takes away bells then go make another post! This is the second time I've seen someone swear double posting gets rid of bells despite many others saying it does not.

How about you stop being salty about it and ask more calmly and nicely?



Excalibur said:


> The whole "do you want to leave this page" does double post. It usually happens when I post in something that has been dead for a day or two. I usually just click cancel and then reload my page.



I'm gonna do that next time, cancel and reload the page, cause I end up double posting ALOT when I add a pic to my post, esp my threads.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Can someone teach me how to use animated avatars? I'm having a hard time trying to get one up. Also, yes, I do have the animated avatar and avatar width extension both activated, so I should also have no problem with the size.


----------



## seliph

Rosered22 said:


> Can someone teach me how to use animated avatars? I'm having a hard time trying to get one up. Also, yes, I do have the animated avatar and avatar width extension both activated, so I should also have no problem with the size.



the size is actually likely the problem.

animated avatars only work if the dimensions are perfect (or a perfect ratio? not entirely sure on this one), so if your image isn't exactly 150x100 pixels the gif may not work. also make sure the image isn't over 253.9 KB.


----------



## Midoriya

Rosered22 said:


> Can someone teach me how to use animated avatars? I'm having a hard time trying to get one up. Also, yes, I do have the animated avatar and avatar width extension both activated, so I should also have no problem with the size.



Is the avatar you’re wanting to use 150x100 pixels?  If not, you’ll want to resize it to be 150 pixels in width and 100 pixels in height.  There are some easy and free image tools online that can help you do this.  As long as the image is saved on your device, is one that animates, and you upload it with the correct size (150x100 pixels), it should work.

Additionally, some images will *not* animate if you don’t have the right size or for other reasons as well.  In this scenario, I recommend cropping the image so that the pixels in both width and height equal each other, and then from there taking that new image and resizing it to 150x100 pixels so that it will animate.

I hope this helps.


----------



## AlyssaAC

gyro said:


> the size is actually likely the problem.
> 
> animated avatars only work if the dimensions are perfect (or a perfect ratio? not entirely sure on this one), so if your image isn't exactly 150x100 pixels the gif may not work. also make sure the image isn't over 253.9 KB.





xRileyx said:


> Is the avatar you’re wanting to use 150x100 pixels?  If not, you’ll want to resize it to be 150 pixels in width and 100 pixels in height.  There are some easy and free image tools online that can help you do this.  As long as the image is saved on your device, is one that animates, and you upload it with the correct size (150x100 pixels), it should work.
> 
> Additionally, some images will *not* animate if you don’t have the right size or for other reasons as well.  In this scenario, I recommend cropping the image so that the pixels in both width and height equal each other, and then from there taking that new image and resizing it to 150x100 pixels so that it will animate.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thank you to you both. The size was the problem and so I used the website Jacob gave me awhile back to resize it so it would be 150x100 and it worked. I'll write this down later so I can remember what size it should be.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Excalibur said:


> The whole "do you want to leave this page" does double post. It usually happens when I post in something that has been dead for a day or two. I usually just click cancel and then reload my page.



Hey Excalibur,
I do press cancel but it still double posts. It's just frustrating, but I am actually asking nicely. Everyone else needs to chill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> i'm not _entirely_ sure what you mean by this, but if you're worried about seeing bells being "spent" on your transaction log due to editing double posts:



This happens to posts I've not edited. I only edit posts when I've done a dyslexic comment


----------



## Trundle

Jessy_Azran said:


> Hey Excalibur,
> I do press cancel but it still double posts. It's just frustrating, but I am actually asking nicely. Everyone else needs to chill.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This happens to posts I've not edited. I only edit posts when I've done a dyslexic comment



When you have a post merge (such as a double post), your original post is actually being edited to include both of your posts together. As many have said before, it is a recalculation. If you want, I can shoot you a PM explaining how it works in depth so it’s easy to understand.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Double posting with comments for replying to a different person is fine. Or a P.S. note. But what I am getting at, it posts _duplicate post merges_


----------



## Zura

Jessy_Azran said:


> Double posting with comments for replying to a different person is fine. Or a P.S. note. But what I am getting at, it posts _duplicate post merges_



Lets isolate the problem. How and when does it most happen? Does it happen all the time or only some times. Do you know what usually causes it?


----------



## seliph

hoping a staff member can clear this up, i'm guessing it's a yes but i just wanna make sure:

if i remember right you're allowed to take rlc commissions in the museum shop, so does this also mean you're allowed to accept currency bought with real cash (such as flight rising gems or dA points) for art as well?


----------



## Justin

gyro said:


> hoping a staff member can clear this up, i'm guessing it's a yes but i just wanna make sure:
> 
> if i remember right you're allowed to take rlc commissions in the museum shop, so does this also mean you're allowed to accept currency bought with real cash (such as flight rising gems or dA points) for art as well?



Yes, as long as it's only for art matters and not related to TBT bells or collectibles in any way.


----------



## Dim

Can we have holographic meatloaf collectible?


----------



## Valzed

Is there a way to delete or hide certain Visitor Messages from our profile page? I'm not looking to clear out all my Visitor Messages. I'd just like to be able to get rid of just a couple. Thank you!


----------



## will.

Valzed said:


> Is there a way to delete or hide certain Visitor Messages from our profile page? I'm not looking to clear out all my Visitor Messages. I'd just like to be able to get rid of just a couple. Thank you!



on your profile page with the message tab open, theres a check box on the far left side of the message. if you select the ones you don?t want, you can go to the bottom of the page and click ?moderation tools? and delete those messages


----------



## Valzed

will. said:


> on your profile page with the message tab open, theres a check box on the far left side of the message. if you select the ones you don’t want, you can go to the bottom of the page and click ‘moderation tools’ and delete those messages



Thank you so much for your help! I honestly never noticed the "moderation tools" button. Now I feel stupid but at least I removed the messages I didn't want to see any longer. Thanks again!


----------



## Snowesque

Does having your birthday public impact your chances of getting birthday bells as opposed to having it private?


----------



## Velvet Hearts

What’s fear essence and spirit tokens, and is there a shop to buy stuff with it??

- - - Post Merge - - -

What?s fear essence and spirit tokens, and is there a shop to buy stuff with it??


----------



## Stella-Io

Do mods and other staff members see the site differently compared to regular members? Like are there more buttons and clicky things for the staff or does the site look exactly the same and you have to go in a 'staff mode' to do staff-y site thing?


----------



## Laconic

Kind of on topic to what Stella said, but what aren't Mods allowed to participate in? I saw some talking in another thread about not being able to participate in certain activities on the forum because they're moderators. 
What exactly can they no longer do?


----------



## Trundle

Velvet Hearts said:


> What?s fear essence and spirit tokens, and is there a shop to buy stuff with it??



The two currencies are likely tied to the upcoming Halloween event, which should be starting within the hour according to Jeremy.



Stella-Io said:


> Do mods and other staff members see the site differently compared to regular members? Like are there more buttons and clicky things for the staff or does the site look exactly the same and you have to go in a 'staff mode' to do staff-y site thing?



The staff would have options to warn members, delete the post, and few other things on each post. There would also be a drop down menu at the top of the thread that allows them to lock threads, delete threads, etc. They would also have a moderation queue on the site where they can go through reported posts and unapproved posts. As far as I know, the staff do not need to go into any kind of "Staff Mode", as it would just be poor design.



Laconic said:


> Kind of on topic to what Stella said, but what aren't Mods allowed to participate in? I saw some talking in another thread about not being able to participate in certain activities on the forum because they're moderators.
> What exactly can they no longer do?



In the past, staff have mentioned that they are discouraged from participating in events like the Egg Hunt where they would already know all the answers, or any other event where there is a hidden component.
Since they are not allowed to trade collectibles or TBT Bells, they are also discouraged from participating in restocks or using the shop for collectibles in a way that affects the general TBT Marketplace. I think in the past, staff have gotten one or two collectibles from events they have helped organize.
Things that the staff could participate in would be unofficial tournaments like Smash Brothers or Mario Kart, or game nights which TBT used to have fairly often.


----------



## Hat'

Heyyy, I was wondering how do you get a REAL transparent background on your avatar?
Because I've tried uploading some pictures with transparent bg, but it always turns the transparent thing into white...
Like right now what I did is just "paint" the bg of my avatar with the forum's color, but how do you make it really transparent? Cuz it's showing in The Woods and it's ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heyyy, I was wondering how do you get a REAL transparent background on your avatar?
Because I've tried uploading some pictures with transparent bg, but it always turns the transparent thing into white...
Like right now what I did is just "paint" the bg of my avatar with the forum's color, but how do you make it really transparent? Cuz it's showing in The Woods and it's ugly.


----------



## seliph

Hat' said:


> Heyyy, I was wondering how do you get a REAL transparent background on your avatar?
> Because I've tried uploading some pictures with transparent bg, but it always turns the transparent thing into white...
> Like right now what I did is just "paint" the bg of my avatar with the forum's color, but how do you make it really transparent? Cuz it's showing in The Woods and it's ugly.



make sure your image is saved as a .png, and make sure it's resized to 100 pixels in height! it should work then.


----------



## Hat'

seliph said:


> make sure your image is saved as a .png, and make sure it's resized to 100 pixels in height! it should work then.



Oh you're right! The problem was that my pics were not scaled down to 100p... thanks a lot!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Are there any plans to add a "raffle" prefix to the tbt marketplace? I've seen raffles marked as giveaways a few times and when you look they're taking a fee of tbt to enter. I just think it would make more sense to have a prefix for it


----------



## Stella-Io

Dinosaurz said:


> Are there any plans to add a "raffle" prefix to the tbt marketplace? I've seen raffles marked as giveaways a few times and when you look they're taking a fee of tbt to enter. I just think it would make more sense to have a prefix for it



This is a really good idea, in order for somethin to be a pure giveaway, it must be free. However people will have raffles marked as giveaways and while most of the time the first entry is free, more entries cost tbt, so it does defeat the purpose of calling it a giveaway. I can't tell you how many times I've gone in a thread marked giveaway and it was actually a raffle.


----------



## Halloqueen

I looked in the Bulletin Board section and am pretty sure that I already know what the answer is, but to be absolutely sure: Were the Orange Candy and Purple Candy not acquirable through any means last year? They first showed up first in 2016, came back in 2017, and have returned this year, but it looks as though they weren't included in 2018. Is that the case? Trying to figure dates for a lineup.


----------



## Valzed

If someone on your Ignore List ever changes their username does your Ignore List update to their new username? Thank you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Valzed said:


> If someone on your Ignore List ever changes their username does your Ignore List update to their new username? Thank you!



Yes it does. There are some members on my ignore list, and their usernames did not stay the same on the list once they changed their usernames.


----------



## Valzed

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes it does. There are some members on my ignore list, and their usernames did not stay the same on the list once they changed their usernames.



Thank you for replying! I'm glad to know the Ignore List will update the usernames if they change. Thanks again!


----------



## seliph

will the mailbox/purple mailbox ever be restocked ;u;


----------



## will.

seliph said:


> will the mailbox/purple mailbox ever be restocked ;u;



omg please i need more space


----------



## xSuperMario64x

When will the "What's Bothering You?" thread be open again? I'm piling up all the things that are bothering me over here lmao


Might have to start writing in a diary, I gotta let this out somewhere.


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> When will the "What's Bothering You?" thread be open again? I'm piling up all the things that are bothering me over here lmao
> 
> 
> Might have to start writing in a diary, I gotta let this out somewhere.



Yeah, it's had a long enough time out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> Yeah, it's had a long enough time out!



Thank you Oblivia


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If the What’s Bothering You thread is closed, can we express our frustrations anywhere else? Like in the Random Thoughts thread or the General Discussion? I know we can’t do it in most places because they would be off-topic, and we are not allowed to create another thread of the same topic once the original one gets locked. But would it be fine to discuss frustrations in either of the two topics?


----------



## Stella-Io

Alolan_Apples said:


> If the What’s Bothering You thread is closed, can we express our frustrations anywhere else? Like in the Random Thoughts thread or the General Discussion? I know we can’t do it in most places because they would be off-topic, and we are not allowed to create another thread of the same topic once the original one gets locked. But would it be fine to discuss frustrations in either of the two topics?



Most people have been using the Place Your Random Thoughts thread to vent frustrations, and there hasn't been anythin done yet. I guess as long as the entire thread doesn't become the What's Bothering You thread it's fine?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stella-Io said:


> Most people have been using the Place Your Random Thoughts thread to vent frustrations, and there hasn't been anythin done yet. I guess as long as the entire thread doesn't become the What's Bothering You thread it's fine?



The reason why I asked was because four years ago, a moderator closed a thread similar to a What?s Bothering You thread for being too similar to the What?s Bothering You thread (back in a time when threads like that were not allowed because the original thread exploded into a flame war at the very end). In the closing message, we were told not to make any threads like that or ?look for loopholes? until the community has calmed down. And I?m not sure if using other general discussion threads (like the Random Thoughts thread) to vent your frustrations is considered a loophole exploit.


----------



## Oblivia

The new What's Bothering You thread is now up, with stricter guidelines about any rule-breaking that might occur within the thread itself. Rather than continuing with thread closures every time things get out of hand, offending member(s) will be faced with a short-term forum suspension. We do not condone anyone using any thread here as a means to bully or attack other member and this has been happening far too frequently lately. Fingers crossed for maintained civility this time around!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hi, I'm having such a time with email notifications for anything from belltree!
 I'm supposed to get an email if someone pms me or posts in my subscribed threads, but the only time I get an email of any type is if I've been on belltree at some point within the 2 hours before anything happens.
I've made triply sure, I subscribed to email and that it isn't going to spam or trash.
I have belltree flagged as important, my notifications are on for both phone and laptop, the emails just aren't coming in at all (unless I was on belltree within 2 hours, then they come in), the last email I received was on September the 28th.
Can someone suggest what I can do to fix this? Is this a belltree glitch or is there something up with my email?
Like I said, I receive no emails from btf at all unless I've been on a short time before.
Thank you!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Hi, I'm seeing all these signature picture of other users villages. How do I do that? Is it a photoshop thing or is there an easier way to make one myself?


----------



## seliph

greenfrog100 said:


> Hi, I'm seeing all these signature picture of other users villages. How do I do that? Is it a photoshop thing or is there an easier way to make one myself?



there are plenty of users who make signature graphics in the museum shop, that's likely where they're from


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

seliph said:


> there are plenty of users who make signature graphics in the museum shop, that's likely where they're from



Yes, I'm sure that's it. Thank you!

Judging by how popular those kinds of shops are, I'm guessing it's not an easy task.


----------



## Sweetley

May I asked if there are any plans on making a Pokemon week to celebrate the release of Sword & Shield?


----------



## seliph

Purry said:


> May I asked if there are any plans on making a Pokemon week to celebrate the release of Sword & Shield?



i heard they're gonna delete half the collectibles


----------



## Sweetley

seliph said:


> i heard they're gonna delete half the collectibles



Such a shame, hopefully the Cherry collectible will make it, otherwise I will lose a favorite...


----------



## Zura

The day of reckoning is upon us. Somebody on the mod team has a Thanos complex and wants to turn half the collectibles to ash. Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## Nougat

Love the banner today!


----------



## Stella-Io

In the What Are You Listening To thread, are we allowed to post links to videos or even comment titles of songs that are borderline PG 13-PG 18, have cursing or dark themes to them if we put a warning in our post?


----------



## Oblivia

Stella-Io said:


> In the What Are You Listening To thread, are we allowed to post links to videos or even comment titles of songs that are borderline PG 13-PG 18, have cursing or dark themes to them if we put a warning in our post?



Generally speaking we'd prefer if users didn't link to any explicit or obscene content, though if someone linked a song that had the one rogue curse word in it we likely wouldn't go as far as warning them for it. We don't allow the posting or linking to anything that might violate the site rules even with a warning or disclaimer added, so basically just use your better judgement and keep things relatively clean!


----------



## Lavamaize

seliph said:


> i heard they're gonna delete half the collectibles



wait really?


----------



## seliph

Lavamaize said:


> wait really?



no it was a reference to pokemon swsh excluding half the pokemon


----------



## milktea

Sorry, this is kind of a weird question I’m just genuinely curious
But how does the TBT value here rise/fall? Like with it’s exchange rate to IGB or even collectibles.

(I don’t understand much about irl economy stuff or stock exchange lol) Just got to thinking about this because I remember being around here in 2014 and buying 2 ACNL in game items for like 50 tbt and now items usually go for around 1-5 TBT. 

Not complaining, just wondering. Also how might the release of New Horizons affect this as well. 
I don’t know if this is an interesting or meaningful question so I didn’t want to start a thread but maybe someone who’s been around for a while would like to discuss or explain haha


----------



## Trundle

milktea said:


> Sorry, this is kind of a weird question I’m just genuinely curious
> But how does the TBT value here rise/fall? Like with it’s exchange rate to IGB or even collectibles.
> 
> (I don’t understand much about irl economy stuff or stock exchange lol) Just got to thinking about this because I remember being around here in 2014 and buying 2 ACNL in game items for like 50 tbt and now items usually go for around 1-5 TBT.
> 
> Not complaining, just wondering. Also how might the release of New Horizons affect this as well.
> I don’t know if this is an interesting or meaningful question so I didn’t want to start a thread but maybe someone who’s been around for a while would like to discuss or explain haha



Every item that people trade has some kind of value attached to it. Back in 2013, a complete set of furniture in New Leaf might have sold for a few hundred TBT Bells. This is because of a very basic concept called supply and demand.

As NL aged, the availability of items and bells also went up dramatically. This is due to the game aging, but also partially because of cheaters who were able to spawn as many bells and items as they want. Since there was a large amount of supply, the price of these items went down. Similarly, when NL came out, demand was very high. _Everybody_ wanted bells and items, and there were not enough people to meet the demands, raising the price. Nowadays, the population of NL players has significantly dwindled, so anything you want, you can get without much competition.

When New Horizons launches, it is likely that items and bells in NH will be quite expensive. But like New Leaf, this will slowly decrease over time. If you are interested in having a lot of TBT Bells, you could always start a shop or sell in-game bells for TBT Bells when the game comes out. Hope this helped!


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> Every item that people trade has some kind of value attached to it. Back in 2013, a complete set of furniture in New Leaf might have sold for a few hundred TBT Bells. This is because of a very basic concept called supply and demand.
> 
> As NL aged, the availability of items and bells also went up dramatically. This is due to the game aging, but also partially because of cheaters who were able to spawn as many bells and items as they want. Since there was a large amount of supply, the price of these items went down. Similarly, when NL came out, demand was very high. _Everybody_ wanted bells and items, and there were not enough people to meet the demands, raising the price. Nowadays, the population of NL players has significantly dwindled, so anything you want, you can get without much competition.
> 
> When New Horizons launches, it is likely that items and bells in NH will be quite expensive. But like New Leaf, this will slowly decrease over time. If you are interested in having a lot of TBT Bells, you could always start a shop or sell in-game bells for TBT Bells when the game comes out. Hope this helped!




I remember selling the Campus Set for a ****ton of bells lmao.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Trundle said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Every item that people trade has some kind of value attached to it. Back in 2013, a complete set of furniture in New Leaf might have sold for a few hundred TBT Bells. This is because of a very basic concept called supply and demand.
> 
> As NL aged, the availability of items and bells also went up dramatically. This is due to the game aging, but also partially because of cheaters who were able to spawn as many bells and items as they want. Since there was a large amount of supply, the price of these items went down. Similarly, when NL came out, demand was very high. _Everybody_ wanted bells and items, and there were not enough people to meet the demands, raising the price. Nowadays, the population of NL players has significantly dwindled, so anything you want, you can get without much competition.
> 
> When New Horizons launches, it is likely that items and bells in NH will be quite expensive. But like New Leaf, this will slowly decrease over time. If you are interested in having a lot of TBT Bells, you could always start a shop or sell in-game bells for TBT Bells when the game comes out. Hope this helped!


I'd agree with what Trundle has said.
Just my cents here regarding how the release of NH may affect, to NL market.
I'm assuming most (if not all) of players who sell items/bells in NL by cheating will be gone from NL trades. They'll "move on" to the new game of the franchise. There may not be a lot of suppliers, as well as decrease of demamds, once NH is released.
I'm wondering how it'll affect to the prices in NL trades.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Sorry guys, I'm kind of confused. Is this site supposed to be kind of balanced between both Pokemon and Animal Crossing or is this still mainly an Animal Crossing site? It feels like it's changed a little since I was on that long hiatus that happened I think near my join date. I only just got back here sometime in October of this year.

And if so, would the Pokemon community here be considered more on the competitive side or the casual side?


----------



## will.

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'd agree with what Trundle has said.
> Just my cents here regarding how the release of NH may affect, to NL market.
> I'm assuming most (if not all) of players who sell items/bells in NL by cheating will be gone from NL trades. They'll "move on" to the new game of the franchise. There may not be a lot of suppliers, as well as decrease of demamds, once NH is released.
> I'm wondering how it'll affect to the prices in NL trades.



i kinda doubt NL trade prices will vary much from now on because a lot of people will focus on new horizons for a while. i do realize that new leaf will still be popular and have people trading and all the fun stuff that happens in the re-tail board, but i just don't think tbt prices will change that much there.
regarding cheaters in new horizons, i wonder how long it's gonna take before they show up? it's bound to happen at some point, no matter how hard nintendo makes it, but that being said, it's a lot harder to hack a switch and it's even harder to hack a switch and not be banned from online-play. so that'll be an interesting thing to watch happen...


----------



## Chris

greenfrog100 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm kind of confused. Is this site supposed to be kind of balanced between both Pokemon and Animal Crossing or is this still mainly an Animal Crossing site? It feels like it's changed a little since I was on that long hiatus that happened I think near my join date. I only just got back here sometime in October of this year.
> 
> And if so, would the Pokemon community here be considered more on the competitive side or the casual side?



It's still an Animal Crossing forum. We just celebrate the release of each new Nintendo game by representing it in our banner for a few days.


----------



## Nougat

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I'm assuming most (if not all) of players who sell items/bells in NL by cheating will be gone from NL trades. They'll "move on" to the new game of the franchise. There may not be a lot of suppliers, as well as decrease of demamds, once NH is released.
> I'm wondering how it'll affect to the prices in NL trades.



Are there cheaters selling on this forum? 

I put so much time into processing orders when my shop it's open.. I recently made some new "rules" in my shop thread regarding orders to maximise the return on investing my time in it for me, it's true that prices are quite low so at least I don't think they can shrink even more. They haven't changed in the year that I've been here though..

Once New Horizons is on shelves I think I'll make a shop for that game (how exciting!), and perhaps keep the New Leaf one open for a little while to see what it does.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Vrisnem said:


> It's still an Animal Crossing forum. We just celebrate the release of each new Nintendo game by representing it in our banner for a few days.



Yeah, I think that answers my question pretty well. Thnx and have a good night or day (whichever you're in).


----------



## JKDOS

Is this site owned and operated by a company, or an individual? How is it funded?

I know Jeremy is the founder, but that's all I know.


----------



## Wildtown

traceguy said:


> Is this site owned and operated by a company, or an individual? How is it funded?
> 
> I know Jeremy is the founder, but that's all I know.



its funded by Jeremy's hard earned allowance


----------



## Zura

traceguy said:


> Is this site owned and operated by a company, or an individual? How is it funded?
> 
> I know Jeremy is the founder, but that's all I know.



It runs off of vBulletin like any other website hosting solution. I'm sure Jeremy pays with little donations from some of the staff team. Special benefits and all that jazz


----------



## Oblivia

The site is owned and exclusively funded by Jeremy, with help from ad revenue.


----------



## Flyffel

I have a notification about an "unread visitor message" that is impossible to clear. What should I do?!


----------



## Chris

Flyffel said:


> I have a notification about an "unread visitor message" that is impossible to clear. What should I do?!



They should be cleared now.


----------



## Nougat

Is the animated avatar add-on always available in the shop? Or does it go away/out of stock sometimes?
Thank you!


----------



## dizzy bone

Nougat said:


> Is the animated avatar add-on always available in the shop? Or does it go away/out of stock sometimes?
> Thank you!



It’s unlimited and always available!


----------



## Nougat

dizzy bone said:


> It’s unlimited and always available!



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

I think it isn't allowed, but I'll ask anyway.

Am I allowed to post a thread about buying a collectable if it isn't distributed yet? That way it's put out there for those to know, or is it not allowed since no one owns the collectables yet and it would cause spam in the board?


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> I think it isn't allowed, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Am I allowed to post a thread about buying a collectable if it isn't distributed yet? That way it's put out there for those to know, or is it not allowed since no one owns the collectables yet and it would cause spam in the board?



Plenty of people do it each event. (From what I've seen) they often don't get a lot of attention because no one knows yet if they'll definitely have that collectible later.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I?m thinking of starting a discord where a group of us or something can chat before the game comes out! I was mainly hoping to meet some people to play with and get to know them before the game is released, but anyone who wants to join can whether they?re planning on playing or not. I just wanted to know if that was allowed and if so the most appropriate place to put the post up.


----------



## seliph

Soot Sprite said:


> I’m thinking of starting a discord where a group of us or something can chat before the game comes out! I was mainly hoping to meet some people to play with and get to know them before the game is released, but anyone who wants to join can whether they’re planning on playing or not. I just wanted to know if that was allowed and if so the most appropriate place to put the post up.



don't take this as an official answer but tbt does have its own discord with a new horizons channel if that interests you as well!

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-Bell-Tree-Discord-Chat-Room-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Zura

Ok, so the rules here state that posts cannot be made to advertise servers, websites, etc. However, this thread is made for making posts advertisement about discords and you can advertise in your signature.











Hope this helps!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Is there a way to convert my last  bad luck charm to tbt? Cause unless the staff releases like a winter mitten for 1 charm I'm not gonna need it lol


----------



## Zura

How are collectibles made exactly? I've been curious how you guys get such quality pictures at such small sizes. What's your thought process?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If you disable receiving PMs, does that inhibit receiving collectibles too? Or does it just inhibit receiving PMs from other members?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you disable receiving PMs, does that inhibit receiving collectibles too? Or does it just inhibit receiving PMs from other members?



No it really shouldn’t. I think I’ve had my PM box full in the past and still got warning PM’s?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have a question for Laudine.

Do you have any other HQ pics that you've used to make collectibles? I know that there's a pic of the Strange Doll and the 2019 Candy Cane but I would be interested in seeing other upscaled drawings that you've made into collectibles 

Edit: that reminds me. I lost the pic of the HQ Strange Doll again lmao, someone pls send it to me ;w; 
(Don't ask why, I just really like high quality dolls lol)


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

How do you enable HTML code?


----------



## Stella-Io

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> How do you enable HTML code?



I asked the same exact question when I first joined.

I forget the answer I got, but I know you can't turn it on like how all the other stuff is turned on. Instead you can type out the codes like  [ /URL] and such. Just don't put a space in the bracket like I did.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> How do you enable HTML code?



If you want to make a box for HTML code use this:


		HTML:
	

text goes here![*/HTML]

Removing the asterisk will give you this:
[Html]text goes here!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Thank you!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Do you actually have to send people Amiibo irl for Amiibo post office?


----------



## mogyay

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Do you actually have to send people Amiibo irl for Amiibo post office?



yeah it's for real life transactions for amiibo cards so they'd expect the real thing heh, if you're just looking for amiibo items/villagers you can find them in other new leaf boards


----------



## SheepMareep

Is there any way to get more seashells? Wanna change my user but I only have 8 :c


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Ooh. Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Azrael

Irishchai said:


> Is there any way to get more seashells? Wanna change my user but I only have 8 :c



You earn 10 each year on your anniversary! Sadly you’ll have to wait.


----------



## Jeremy

You only get 10 seashells when you join and 10 more after you've been a member for 2 years. You don't earn more every year and there's currently no other way to earn them.


----------



## Zura

Jeremy said:


> You only get 10 seashells when you join and 10 more after you've been a member for 2 years. You don't earn more every year and there's currently no other way to earn them.



What? really? Dam that sucks  I've been saving my 5 until I'd got more but I guess I should just spend it


----------



## SheepMareep

Jeremy said:


> You only get 10 seashells when you join and 10 more after you've been a member for 2 years. You don't earn more every year and there's currently no other way to earn them.



Oh that's weird, I only ever had 10 and I've had my account since 2014


----------



## Oblivia

Irishchai said:


> Oh that's weird, I only ever had 10 and I've had my account since 2014



This is because you joined in 2014, back when Welcome Bells were given to new members. We discontinued Welcome Bell distribution in October of 2015 and replaced it with Seashells, so you would have received the 10 Seashells for your 2 year site anniversary but wouldn't have received any when joining. Hope that clears things up!


----------



## matt

How do I initiate a robbery against a user? I fancy stealing some bells


----------



## Zura

matt said:


> How do I initiate a robbery against a user? I fancy stealing some bells



Either wait until April fools or break into their account and send them to yourself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> You only get 10 seashells when you join and 10 more after you've been a member for 2 years. You don't earn more every year and there's currently no other way to earn them.



Ngl I kinda wish I spent mine on a user title color change since I'm nowhere near willing to shell out like 599 tbt for it lol

Edit: k so apparently it's actually only like 220 tbt which isn't bad but still pricey. I'll stick with my emojis :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just a general question but if someone is banned permanently do they still keep their bells and collectibles? 


If so then it seems odd to be cause they aren't in circulation anymore, unable to be loved by a user ever again :,,,(


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just a general question but if someone is banned permanently do they still keep their bells and collectibles?
> 
> 
> If so then it seems odd to be cause they aren't in circulation anymore, unable to be loved by a user ever again :,,,(



Yes, any bells or collectibles would be locked on the banned account.


----------



## LambdaDelta

are cherries retired now?


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> are cherries retired now?



That was left over from when they were moved for the event, but they're back now.


----------



## AccfSally

How do I get a gif to work for my avi? I've bought the Avatar Animation add-on a few years ago.
(I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this.)


----------



## Stella-Io

AccfSally said:


> How do I get a gif to work for my avi? I've bought the Avatar Animation add-on a few years ago.
> (I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this.)



I've heard of people having to use an online image hoster, I personally use tumblr cause it's the easiest for me to figure out, but I've heard others using imgur. Tiny bucket tends to erase stuff after a while.


----------



## Oblivia

AccfSally said:


> How do I get a gif to work for my avi? I've bought the Avatar Animation add-on a few years ago.
> (I'm sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this.)



This is the right place to ask! The most common issue we see is an incorrect file size. Make sure the image is exactly 100x150 or the animation won't work.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

*150?100 with Avatar Width Extension, 100?100 without - lower resolutions still work but will display smaller.


----------



## Oblivia

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> *150?100 with Avatar Width Extension, 100?100 without - lower resolutions still work but will display smaller.



I list the height > width as this is the standard for measuring a canvas or board for painting, which is what I'm used to. 

Either way, a correct file size is necessary as anything larger will halt the animation.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Can people give you seashells?


----------



## Chris

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Can people give you seashells?



Seashells are non-transferable.


----------



## AccfSally

My avatar still won't move and I keep trying to resize it to the 150x100. But for some reason it turns into a 149x95


----------



## Zura

AccfSally said:


> My avatar still won't move and I keep trying to resize it to the 150x100. But for some reason it turns into a 149x95



Its file size might be too big. Make sure it's 253.9 KB or smaller


----------



## seliph

honk honk i misread


----------



## xSuperMario64x

AccfSally said:


> My avatar still won't move and I keep trying to resize it to the 150x100. But for some reason it turns into a 149x95



If your GIF is 150?100 but it doesn't move, it means that the file size is too big. You can use websites like www.ezgif.com to crop, reduce the quality of, and shorten GIF files so that the file size is reduced to less than 253.9kb


----------



## JKDOS

How does one abuse ABD interest? I want it back 

Why have a bank if there is no interest, and theft is non existent?


----------



## Dinosaurz

JKDOS said:


> How does one abuse ABD interest? I want it back
> 
> Why have a bank if there is no interest, and theft is non existent?



From what I heard, people would pool tbt together and send it to one person to collect massive interest.


----------



## Zura

JKDOS said:


> How does one abuse ABD interest? I want it back
> 
> Why have a bank if there is no interest, and theft is non existent?





Dinosaurz said:


> From what I heard, people would pool tbt together and send it to one person to collect massive interest.



Pretty much. Bad user's always ruin nice things


----------



## Lavamaize

Yeah, I was told it was beacuse users abused the ABD interest. It is mostly used now for people yo hide how much TBT they have, so people don't try to manipulate them, or know the full exetent of their TBT in deals.


----------



## Jeremy

That's why it was originally turned off, but not why it hasn't been turned back on. It was essentially a tool for the richest users to get even richer.


----------



## Zura

I guess in a way it was also something that kept new TBT circulating. Maybe something similar could made?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> That's why it was originally turned off, but not why it hasn't been turned back on. It was essentially a tool for the richest users to get even richer.



Tbt staff are lefties confirmed


----------



## canary:)

Hello,
I've a question about the notifications. I'm receiving emails for the likes & threads/posts that I follow, but I can't find a way to get any email notification when a new Visitor Message is posted. Do you have any idea how to activate the visitor message notification?

thank you


----------



## Tessie

why does it cost TBT to edit your post? kinda annoying to have typos u wanna fix but its gonna cost ya


dumb


----------



## Oblivia

Tessie said:


> why does it cost TBT to edit your post? kinda annoying to have typos u wanna fix but its gonna cost ya
> 
> 
> dumb



This has been addressed a few times, so I'll just copy paste an old reply for the sake of convenience.



Oblivia said:


> You *do not* lose any TBT bells for merely editing your posts; what actually happens is an automatic recalculation of the earned bells depending on whether your new post (after the edit) is longer or shorter than the original.  If it's longer, you'll gain back the bells you lost plus earn bells for the additional text, and if it's shorter, it'll calculate and redistribute a new total taking into account the lost text.  If it's the same length, it'll show that bells were taken, but if you check your log again the system would have credited them back to you post-edit.
> 
> The only events where people actually lose bells are if they use the site photo uploader, are given an official warning or infraction, or if they're constantly shortening their posts.  Occasionally we staff will have to manually wipe bells, but this is a relatively rare occurrence and the person is always notified when it happens.


----------



## Tessie

o0o0o that makes a lot of sense lol. thanks!


----------



## matt

How large is the belltree forums database in GB? Does the website use 1 server or load balanced across multiple servers?


----------



## Dinosaurz

To add on to Oblivia the staff steal ur bells when you are stupid like me and send a collectible/bells to the wrong person


----------



## Jeremy

Dinosaurz said:


> To add on to Oblivia the staff steal ur bells when you are stupid like me and send a collectible/bells to the wrong person



There is a fee for bell and collectible corrections, but it says this when you fill out the form for them.


----------



## Zura

You're basically paying them for fixing your slips. Though it's not like the mods need your TBT and I'm sure the TBT just gets sent to cyberspace. I'd assume it's just their way of telling you to handle your money with more care and don't rely on the mods so much to fix your mistakes.

Why are there collectibles that are given during staff corrections? Like the bells corrections collectible?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I mean you still lose bells so

Also if you send the collectible they just transfer it to the person and then take the bells out of your account


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I made an art commission for someone and they haven't paid me (I know they received it, but they've been offline for a few days so I'm waiting for them to come back so that I can get ahold of them).

Is there anything that I need to do if they end up just not paying at all? It is a bit frustrating for someone to say they're gonna pay for art and then they don't.


----------



## Zura

Dinosaurz said:


> I mean you still lose bells so


Ah so you end up losing more money then you get back  At that point, it's probably best to just ignore it. 

What is the charge for bell corrections anyways?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zura said:


> Ah so you end up losing more money then you get back  At that point, it's probably best to just ignore it.
> 
> What is the charge for bell corrections anyways?



10tbt for bell and 50tbt for collectibles I think


----------



## Zura

Dinosaurz said:


> 10tbt for bell and 50tbt for collectibles I think



Ok, so anything under 20TBT isn't worth correcting. I wonder why there are different prices depending on TBT and collectible correcting


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zura said:


> Ok, so anything under 20TBT isn't worth correcting. I wonder why there are different prices depending on TBT and collectible correcting



No different prices.
Also more like 10tbt cause with 20 you’ll still get 10 back
I personally think it’s a lot more difficult to send tbt to wrong person vs collectibles unless ur me and can’t tell the difference between fear essence and bells lol


----------



## oath2order

The mobile layout does not let me do two-factor authentication can someone please fix


----------



## seliph

is there a way to select multiple collectibles/max discard or do i have to get rid of these 60 raffle tickets one by one LMAO


----------



## AccfSally

Can two pictures be on my signature?


----------



## seliph

AccfSally said:


> Can two pictures be on my signature?



yes i think the max is 5? so long as they don't stack and exceed the signature height limit of 250px


----------



## Zura

AccfSally said:


> Can two pictures be on my signature?



That is a yes. Are you having problems?

- - - Post Merge - - -



seliph said:


> yes i think the max is 5? so long as they don't stack and exceed the signature height limit of 250px



Max is 4


----------



## AccfSally

Zura said:


> That is a yes. Are you having problems?



Yeah, I just want to add this picture on there, I already edited it.


----------



## Zura

AccfSally said:


> Yeah, I just want to add this picture on there, I already edited it.
> View attachment 230799



Is it not letting you or are you trying to upload it as a signature image? I believe you can only have 1 sig image but you can just put them in manually like when you post.


----------



## seliph

AccfSally said:


> Yeah, I just want to add this picture on there, I already edited it.
> View attachment 230799



are you using tbt's image uploader? for multiples i recommend using imgur or imgbb and adding them in with bbcode image tags. basically upload image > right click the image > "copy image URL" > paste url in your signature and surround with (img)(/img) tags but with square brackets


----------



## AccfSally

seliph said:


> are you using tbt's image uploader? for multiples i recommend using imgur or imgbb and adding them in with bbcode image tags. basically upload image > right click the image > "copy image URL" > paste url in your signature and surround with (img)(/img) tags but with square brackets



Thanks!


----------



## Zura

AccfSally said:


> Thanks!



Im assuming you're using a table to fit the spoiler next to your image, right? I'd suggest putting a width property inside your table element so you can get rid of that pesky scrollbar


		HTML:
	

[table="width: 500"]
[tr]
	[td]IMAGE[/td]
	[td]SPOILER[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Oblivia

seliph said:


> is there a way to select multiple collectibles/max discard or do i have to get rid of these 60 raffle tickets one by one LMAO



There's no way to mass delete, unfortunately! At this point it makes sense for us to just delete them for everyone so they'll be gone in a couple hours max.


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> There's no way to mass delete, unfortunately! At this point it makes sense for us to just delete them for everyone so they'll be gone in a couple hours max.



the raffle ticket for dec 28th u forgot tho so had to remove it myself xD

but yeah i can see why it wouldn't be added bc that and other reasons


----------



## seliph

nvm figured it out


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> The mobile layout does not let me do two-factor authentication can someone please fix



Never mind, Xenforo allows this lmao


----------



## Snowesque

Was anything changed regarding notification emails since the server move?
I haven't received any since the update, unfortunately. It could just be my email being wonky, but I thought to ask.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So during the Red Balloon World Tour event there was that thing where you talked about your town and player in New Horizons, and I remember what I wanted to name my town (Floaroma) but I wish I could remember what I said regarding player names. 


Is there any way to view those threads again? Or are they simply lost with time?


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> So during the Red Balloon World Tour event there was that thing where you talked about your town and player in New Horizons, and I remember what I wanted to name my town (Floaroma) but I wish I could remember what I said regarding player names.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to view those threads again? Or are they simply lost with time?



All the past event threads are archived, but you said you'd choose either Lily or James.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> All the past event threads are archived, but you said you'd choose either Lily or James.



Oh okay, thanks for telling me! ^o^
I remember Lily but I forgot the other name ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Another question that may have been asked before, but if you accidentally give someone a negative rating, or intentionally (initially) give them a negative rating but want to take it back later, is it possible for the staff to remove it from their account (by the discretion of the user who gave the rating of course)?


----------



## Antonio

xSuperMario64x said:


> Another question that may have been asked before, but if you accidentally give someone a negative rating, or intentionally (initially) give them a negative rating but want to take it back later, is it possible for the staff to remove it from their account (by the discretion of the user who gave the rating of course)?



I can answer this. Yes, they can remove it. I believe a staff member removed a rating from me ages ago.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I really hope that this isn't a silly question...

Is there a way to be able to automatically go to the first unread message in a forum when I click on it? I've been manually going from the first page each time and trying to remember where I left off.


----------



## Oblivia

StarlitGlitch said:


> I really hope that this isn't a silly question...
> 
> Is there a way to be able to automatically go to the first unread message in a forum when I click on it? I've been manually going from the first page each time and trying to remember where I left off.



There's a set of options at the top of every thread, one of which is to "view first unread". Clicking this will allow you to jump to the first post you haven't seen:







Hope this helps!


----------



## LadyDestani

Oblivia said:


> There's a set of options at the top of every thread, one of which is to "view first unread". Clicking this will allow you to jump to the first post you haven't seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Oh my God, I've been on this site for so long and I never even noticed that. That will be so helpful!

Thanks for asking the question, Starlitglitch!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Ohh, I see now! So in my subscriptions I click on that same symbol and it'll take me there too. I'm glad I'm not the only one! Thank you for the help.


----------



## Celinalia

may be dumb if i ask this but what are seashells for and how do i get more?


----------



## Jacob

Celinalia said:


> may be dumb if i ask this but what are seashells for and how do i get more?



You get 10 seashells for joining TBT, and 10 more after being a member for 2 years. They're a currency you can use in the shop (Kapp'n's Seaside Shack) to buy items that a new member otherwise wouldn't be able to afford

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarlitGlitch said:


> I really hope that this isn't a silly question...
> 
> Is there a way to be able to automatically go to the first unread message in a forum when I click on it? I've been manually going from the first page each time and trying to remember where I left off.



A little late, but hitting this button here will have the same effect as well :]


----------



## John Wick

I was wondering about the ignore list. You can still see the person has posted, and curiosity is human nature, I can't just not look at it. It defeats the purpose.

Is there a way to have it so the hidden post isn't there with the option to read it?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I'm no longer getting emails for my subscribed threads, I've confirmed that my subscription settings are correct, I think it's been going on since the server change.
Am I missing something  I need to check?
thanks!


----------



## Snowesque

Ably.Saucey said:


> I'm no longer getting emails for my subscribed threads, I've confirmed that my subscription settings are correct, I think it's been going on since the server change.
> Am I missing something  I need to check?
> thanks!



Exact same problem; hopefully it gets figured out soon.


----------



## Jeremy

Emails are currently down, but they should (hopefully) be working again soon. In the meantime, newly registered users or users changing their email address will see a notice about sending us an email for manual verification.


----------



## Jeremy

Jeremy said:


> Emails are currently down, but they should (hopefully) be working again soon. In the meantime, newly registered users or users changing their email address will see a notice about sending us an email for manual verification.



They should be working now. If yours still isn't, make a Contact the Staff thread and I'll look into your specific email address.


----------



## bibirrito

I was under the impression members earn 10 Seashells after 2 years, but in my transactions, it shows the following:



> 06-04-2016, 06:00 PM	Welcome	Earned 0 Seashells	Seashell startup



Do they expire? I did go on hiatus from playing New Leaf (life got busy plus I had a big move), and with the new game coming out, I'll be active again and was hoping to finally buy a username change.


----------



## Jeremy

zombibi said:


> I was under the impression members earn 10 Seashells after 2 years, but in my transactions, it shows the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they expire? I did go on hiatus from playing New Leaf (life got busy plus I had a big move), and with the new game coming out, I'll be active again and was hoping to finally buy a username change.



The transaction you quoted is actually from the seashells earned by joining, which is 0 for anyone who joined when bells were given to new users instead of seashells. If you didn't receive your 2-year seashells, though, make a Contact the Staff thread and we can look into it.


----------



## bibirrito

Jeremy said:


> The transaction you quoted is actually from the seashells earned by joining, which is 0 for anyone who joined when bells were given to new users instead of seashells. If you didn't receive your 2-year seashells, though, make a Contact the Staff thread and we can look into it.



Ah, gotcha!

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Feraligator

Hi, someone deleted a visitor message on my profile but the notification for this won't go away. It's been with me for a very long time now. Can someone remove it? Or help me remove it? Thanks


----------



## Chris

JezDayy said:


> Hi, someone deleted a visitor message on my profile but the notification for this won't go away. It's been with me for a very long time now. Can someone remove it? Or help me remove it? Thanks



It should be cleared now.


----------



## Feraligator

Thanks for fixing it very quickly!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Jeremy said:


> They should be working now. If yours still isn't, make a Contact the Staff thread and I'll look into your specific email address.



Thank you, they're working now.:]


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay I can't figure any of these two out.

1 the little thought bubble with the " mark in it and a plus that's next to the reply and reply with quote at the bottom of a post, what does that do?

2, how do I put a quote in another thread from a different thread? Like if I wanted to put a quote from the Place Your Random Thoughts thread to the What New Thing Did You Learn Today thread, how do I do that?


----------



## xara

Stella-Io said:


> Okay I can't figure any of these two out.
> 
> 1 the little thought bubble with the " mark in it and a plus that's next to the reply and reply with quote at the bottom of a post, what does that do?
> 
> 2, how do I put a quote in another thread from a different thread? Like if I wanted to put a quote from the Place Your Random Thoughts thread to the What New Thing Did You Learn Today thread, how do I do that?



1. i think that might give you notifications about that comment? like if someone replies to it/likes it/etc, you’d be notified just like you are with your own posts - i’m not certain about this, though. 

2. the same way you quote any other reply - 






			
				person’s username said:
			
		

> their comment


----------



## Feraligator

Hi, I can't seem to show my signature here for some reason. Is there something I'm doing wrong?

Also, how do you link YouTube videos as a small thumbnail preview that takes you to the video? I believe jvgsjeff has his signature like that.

Many thanks!

Edit: nvm, the first bit is fine. I still don't know how to do the 2nd bit though.
Edit again: I've figured it out, disregard this post pls


----------



## Nougat

I just noticed this today, but has tbt earning been turned off in the New Leaf trading boards, like Re-Tail?


----------



## Chris

Nougat said:


> I just noticed this today, but has tbt earning been turned off in the New Leaf trading boards, like Re-Tail?



No, it's not switched off. You earn a lower amount of bells for posts in some boards than in others. e.g. one of your posts in Re-tail today only earned 0.8 bells.


----------



## Nougat

Vrisnem said:


> No, it's not switched off. You earn a lower amount of bells for posts in some boards than in others. e.g. one of your posts in Re-tail today only earned 0.8 bells.



That's weird.. I created a new thread there today that didn't earn me any TBT. Any idea why that might be..?


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Okay I can't figure any of these two out.
> 
> 1 the little thought bubble with the " mark in it and a plus that's next to the reply and reply with quote at the bottom of a post, what does that do?
> 
> 2, how do I put a quote in another thread from a different thread? Like if I wanted to put a quote from the Place Your Random Thoughts thread to the What New Thing Did You Learn Today thread, how do I do that?



1. That enables multi-quote. If you press multiple posts in the same thread with that and then press "reply with quote" on the last one, it will let you quote multiple posts at once. 

2. The most effective way is to simple press "reply with quote" and copy & paste it to another post from my experience.


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> 1. That enables multi-quote. If you press multiple posts in the same thread with that and then press "reply with quote" on the last one, it will let you quote multiple posts at once.
> 
> 2. The most effective way is to simple press "reply with quote" and copy & paste it to another post from my experience.



1. THAT'S what that does!

OMG NOW I can reply to multiple posts in a thread at once without constantly double posting omg.

2 oh so that's how they create the link that if you tap the >> arrows it leads you to that post.

Nice, thanks for telling me! Clears up alot of confusion I had with that.


----------



## Byebi

Can someone help me? ;v; How can I make the CODE box smaller/larger, or just set different sizes?


----------



## seliph

Byebi said:


> Can someone help me? ;v; How can I make the CODE box smaller/larger, or just set different sizes?



you could try putting it in a table, only thing is if you want it centered you'd then have to either put white text (i recommend a bunch of underscores since they won't linebreak) or a transparent image in front of it:


_______________________


		Code:
	

blah blah blah text goes here





		HTML:
	

[table=width:300][tr]
[td][color=white]_______________________[/color][/td]
[td][CODE]blah blah blah text goes here[/CODE][/td][/tr][/table]


change "300" to whatever you want, with i think 750 or so being the max


----------



## watercolorwish

Are we allowed to advertise commissions in our signatures? im doing villager commissions over on twitter and i want to have a link to my twitter and have it say "commissions open" with that link at the bottom. The commissions are for real money so would that be an issue?


----------



## MasterM64

poyonomatopoeia said:


> Are we allowed to advertise commissions in our signatures? im doing villager commissions over on twitter and i want to have a link to my twitter and have it say "commissions open" with that link at the bottom. The commissions are for real money so would that be an issue?



To my knowledge, it is ok to sell art commissions for real money. It is not ok though if it is for in-game items or collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

poyonomatopoeia said:


> Are we allowed to advertise commissions in our signatures? im doing villager commissions over on twitter and i want to have a link to my twitter and have it say "commissions open" with that link at the bottom. The commissions are for real money so would that be an issue?



Yes, I'm pretty sure that commissions for RLC are fine to promote on here. It's one if the few things on this forum that is allowed to be sold for real money and not just TBT.


----------



## sierra

Is my signature okay are is it going to get removed again. I don't know how to measure the dimensions of the text above the picture.


----------



## Trundle

sierra said:


> Is my signature okay are is it going to get removed again. I don't know how to measure the dimensions of the text above the picture.



Your entire signature is less than 300px so you should be good.


----------



## sierra

Trundle said:


> Your entire signature is less than 300px so you should be good.



Thank you!


----------



## Jeremy

sierra said:


> Is my signature okay are is it going to get removed again. I don't know how to measure the dimensions of the text above the picture.



It's still a little big. If you're not sure and want to check, you can always take a screenshot or use a ruler extension in your browser. With the text, it's about 275 pixels in height and the limit is 250. It'd be 242 pixels with just the image and no text, which would be within the limit.


----------



## sierra

Jeremy said:


> It's still a little big. If you're not sure and want to check, you can always take a screenshot or use a ruler extension in your browser. With the text, it's about 275 pixels in height and the limit is 250. It'd be 242 pixels with just the image and no text, which would be within the limit.



Okey dokey.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We good now?


----------



## Trundle

sierra said:


> Okey dokey.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We good now?



Oh sorry, I thought the limit was 350 like a buffoon


----------



## Kaiaa

sierra said:


> Is my signature okay are is it going to get removed again. I don't know how to measure the dimensions of the text above the picture.



No hard feelings, I wrote the signature guide back in the day and I was flagged too  you can always make it a little smaller or put it in a spoiler if you?d like.


----------



## sierra

Kaiaa said:


> No hard feelings, I wrote the signature guide back in the day and I was flagged too  you can always make it a little smaller or put it in a spoiler if you’d like.



How could you put us all through the grueling task of measurement!


Jk I’ve just never been on a forum that uses signatures so it took me a few tries but I think I got it.


----------



## Ray-ACP

Is there a way to show youtube videos in new topics? Like auto embed them or something like  ?

NVM - i was on basic editor! so the video icon was missing


----------



## sierra

So I got an infraction for saying poopoodoodoo what does an infraction limit me to


----------



## Pyuukin

I really wish to delete my old account, since it has bad memories. Is that possible? I've been searching high and low, unable to find a way.


----------



## Wildtown

sierra said:


> So I got an infraction for saying poopoodoodoo what does an infraction limit me to



nothing really warnings / banns only limit you (you get to many infractions on the same things they turn into warnings etc..)


----------



## sierra

Wildtown said:


> nothing really warnings / banns only limit you (you get to many infractions on the same things they turn into warnings etc..)



Okay thanks for answering


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Wildtown said:


> nothing really warnings / banns only limit you (you get to many infractions on the same things they turn into warnings etc..)



A warning is below an infraction on the severity scale. If you get too many infractions you get a ban. A warning doesn't really do anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also where can I go to see the bells I've earned/spent? I don't mean the transaction log, I mean the page where on the side it shows how much currency everyone has. I need to know how/why about 90 bells randomly appeared on my account!!


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also where can I go to see the bells I've earned/spent? I don't mean the transaction log, I mean the page where on the side it shows how much currency everyone has. I need to know how/why about 90 bells randomly appeared on my account!!



Either click your bells and view transactions, or you can click "Currency" under the nav bar and view the page from there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> Either click your bells and view transactions, or you can click "Currency" under the nav bar and view the page from there.



Okay that's what I was looking for, thank you 


I see that the 80 tbt came from participating in gaming week. Heckin cool!


----------



## sierra

If you guys use elements to measure signatures; do you measure div.signaturecontainer or div. after_content?


----------



## seliph

sierra said:


> If you guys use elements to measure signatures; do you measure div.signaturecontainer or div. after_content?



after_content includes both the signature bar and the last edited text if there is any, so use signaturecontainer


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Does anyone know when the cosmos will be leaving the shop? I want to make a lineup w some new ones but I need to get some more tbt and I don't want them to leave before I can get them ;;


----------



## sierra

seliph said:


> after_content includes both the signature bar and the last edited text if there is any, so use signaturecontainer



Thank you very much!


----------



## Nenya

I hope it's okay to post this warning here: Beware of someone trying to trade amiibo cards strictly via PM. Not that there is anything wrong in that, but please *always* check a potential traders' length of time on TBT and also their wifi trading history.


----------



## Cheryll

xSuperMario64x said:


> Does anyone know when the cosmos will be leaving the shop? I want to make a lineup w some new ones but I need to get some more tbt and I don't want them to leave before I can get them ;;



I hope so. I think they were in the shop since I joined. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nenya said:


> I hope it's okay to post this warning here: Beware of someone trying to trade amiibo cards strictly via PM. Not that there is anything wrong in that, but please *always* check a potential traders' length of time on TBT and also their wifi trading history.



Please do!


----------



## Stella-Io

Is anyone else experiencing these things rn?

Text in the reply box disappearing when you zoom in too much (mobile)
Freezing for a few moments (this has been happening quite alot lately. I'm not sure if it's my phone or tbt).
Double posting in threads you created no matter how long ago that last post was made (when using quick reply)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Cheryll said:


> I hope so. I think they were in the shop since I joined.



I mean that the flowers rotate in the shop every few months. I'm assuming that they won't be leaving til the end of this month since they're still there.


----------



## MorningStar

I'm sorry if this isn't the right place for this, and I DID check the FAQ first, but...

I purchased the User Title Color Change, configured it and input the hex code I wanted, and no change. I changed my user title, thinking that resetting it might help, but that didn't work either. Am I doing something wrong, or...?


----------



## xara

MorningStar said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the right place for this, and I DID check the FAQ first, but...
> 
> I purchased the User Title Color Change, configured it and input the hex code I wanted, and no change. I changed my user title, thinking that resetting it might help, but that didn't work either. Am I doing something wrong, or...?



was the user title colour change collectible active when you tried? it has to be active (showing up in your lineup) for it to work. once you’ve changed it and are happy with it, you can hide the collectible again


----------



## MorningStar

faiiry said:


> was the user title colour change collectible active when you tried? it has to be active (showing up in your lineup) for it to work. once you’ve changed it and are happy with it, you can hide the collectible again



It was. I only hid it out of annoyance after I checked my most recent post and saw it in my collectibles, but with no change to the title itself. And the Configure option disappeared after I input the six digit hex code, so I can't try again.

Edit: I doubt this matters, but I did make the purchase from Kapp'n's Seaside Shack with Seashells, rather than with Bells.


----------



## seliph

MorningStar said:


> It was. I only hid it out of annoyance after I checked my most recent post and saw it in my collectibles, but with no change to the title itself. And the Configure option disappeared after I input the six digit hex code, so I can't try again.
> 
> Edit: I doubt this matters, but I did make the purchase from Kapp'n's Seaside Shack with Seashells, rather than with Bells.



did you include the # before the hex code? if not that might be the problem


----------



## MorningStar

seliph said:


> did you include the # before the hex code? if not that might be the problem



I did this as well.


----------



## HoennMaster

Ok I've looked all over for this....is there a "proper" way to request a thread be stickied? I thought once upon a time someone said report the post and request that, but wasn't sure if that was correct or not.

EDIT: The reason why I ask is because I did "report" a thread for being stickied, but there's been no response so far and wasn't sure if it was because it was my own post.


----------



## Oblivia

HoennMaster said:


> Ok I've looked all over for this....is there a "proper" way to request a thread be stickied? I thought once upon a time someone said report the post and request that, but wasn't sure if that was correct or not.
> 
> EDIT: The reason why I ask is because I did "report" a thread for being stickied, but there's been no response so far and wasn't sure if it was because it was my own post.



Reporting is the correct way to request a sticky for a thread, but whether or not any action is taken is always up to staff discretion. If we did opt to honor a request for a sticky, it would have to be discussed among the entire staff beforehand which could potentially be a lengthy process and is very unlikely to happen as soon as we see a report.

In the case of your thread, I'd recommend reporting it again after the game is officially out and we'll discuss it again at that time.


----------



## MorningStar

I don't suppose anyone knows what happened to my forum title color change? With no option to change it again, and no idea what went wrong, I guess the only option is to buy it AGAIN, but I'd rather not. And I'm worried it'll just happen again.


----------



## Oblivia

MorningStar said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows what happened to my forum title color change? With no option to change it again, and no idea what went wrong, I guess the only option is to buy it AGAIN, but I'd rather not. And I'm worried it'll just happen again.



First, please make sure the item is checked as active in your inventory! If the item is active, then the other common thing we see is an incorrect configuration. You have to add the # symbol in front of the hex code or it won't work properly.  There's also an option to preview, so if there are no changes to the text color when the preview is prompted then it was entered incorrectly.

Let me know if the item is active and still doesn't work, and if so, I can refund your seashells as a one-time courtesy so you can repurchase the item. The shop is currently down as a part of our data migration, but as soon as we're back online I can fix it up for you, just make sure you include the # with this next one!


----------



## HoennMaster

Oblivia said:


> Reporting is the correct way to request a sticky for a thread, but whether or not any action is taken is always up to staff discretion. If we did opt to honor a request for a sticky, it would have to be discussed among the entire staff beforehand which could potentially be a lengthy process and is very unlikely to happen as soon as we see a report.
> 
> In the case of your thread, I'd recommend reporting it again after the game is officially out and we'll discuss it again at that time.



Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Seeing all these new staff-created threads on the ACNH board makes me ask this question:

Will there be an ACNH-style What’s Bothering You thread on the board to reduce the number of threads complaining about gameplay issues? I tried making an ACNL-style What’s Bothering You thread, just giving you an idea on how to make it.


----------



## smokeoak

I'm having trouble liking user's posts, whenever I click on the "green thumbs-up" it downvotes them and they lose bells. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Seeing all these new staff-created threads on the ACNH board makes me ask this question:
> 
> Will there be an ACNH-style What’s Bothering You thread on the board to reduce the number of threads complaining about gameplay issues? I tried making an ACNL-style What’s Bothering You thread, just giving you an idea on how to make it.



This isn't the sort of thread we would see a need to pin or make a singular master thread for. You are welcome to make one if you wish, but we won't push users to use it like we do with the sticky threads. 



smokeoak said:


> I'm having trouble liking user's posts, whenever I click on the "green thumbs-up" it downvotes them and they lose bells. Am I doing something wrong?



That is just a display issue. Refresh the page and you will see that they did receive the like and haven't actually lost any bells.


----------



## coffee biscuit

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I have a concern about earning bells. The site has been under maintenance for a couple days now (which is understandable) but we haven't been earning bells with our posts. After the site goes back to normal, will the system be able to give us the bells we earned while the service was down or nah?

Just curious, thanks


----------



## Kristenn

Has anyone else had issues replying and posting as well as extreme lag?


----------



## Chris

acnl322 said:


> Has anyone else had issues replying and posting as well as extreme lag?



Everyone is experiencing this. We're aware of the issue and Jeremy is trying to fix it.


----------



## Nerd House

Any chance I can get my name changed (to "Nerd House") since the shop is down with no ETA?


----------



## Chris

Alaros said:


> Any chance I can get my name changed (to "Nerd House") since the shop is down with no ETA?



The shop will return with *TBT 3.0*. You will be able to purchase a username change then.


----------



## coffee biscuit

Lunaris said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I have a concern about earning bells. The site has been under maintenance for a couple days now (which is understandable) but we haven't been earning bells with our posts. After the site goes back to normal, will the system be able to give us the bells we earned while the service was down or nah?
> 
> Just curious, thanks



I'm still curious about this. If a mod could answer, even if they don't know, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BelleCooper

Will there be/is there already a dedicated sub forum for custom design shops doing New Horizon designs like the Able Sisters sub for the New Leaf section? If there is already a dedicated place for these shops to post, I haven’t been able to find it. If there isn’t one, are the New Leaf shops also allowed to offer services for New Horizons custom designs in their existing threads?


----------



## radical6

is there a way to delete old attachments in a thread? cant find a way. i want to delete all my selfies from mid school in the selfie thread lmfao help. i can delete them if they linked to a site but cant if i uploaded directly to the forum (why did i do that????????_


----------



## Chris

radical6 said:


> is there a way to delete old attachments in a thread? cant find a way. i want to delete all my selfies from mid school in the selfie thread lmfao help. i can delete them if they linked to a site but cant if i uploaded directly to the forum (why did i do that????????_



Send me a PM with links to the specific posts and I'll remove them.


----------



## Zura

radical6 said:


> is there a way to delete old attachments in a thread? cant find a way. i want to delete all my selfies from mid school in the selfie thread lmfao help. i can delete them if they linked to a site but cant if i uploaded directly to the forum (why did i do that????????_


Yeah there's an attachment folder in your profile settings. Press settings and then attachments.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I made a new thread for making island tunes for people, and I'd like to close my old town tune request thread so that people won't be able to post in it by mistake (which they have been). I don't see a way to close the thread myself. Do I need to put in a special request somewhere? Or is it perhaps not possible? Or something else?


----------



## Chris

kiwikenobi said:


> I made a new thread for making island tunes for people, and I'd like to close my old town tune request thread so that people won't be able to post in it by mistake (which they have been). I don't see a way to close the thread myself. Do I need to put in a special request somewhere? Or is it perhaps not possible? Or something else?



Usually you would need to report the thread and in the comment box explain why you are wanting it closed. We only close threads on request with a good reason. This would meet the criteria for a good reason and I was able to find the thread myself so I've gone ahead and closed that for you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Took 20 minutes to manually move my subscriptions to another folder or delete them since the options to move or delete all at once is not working.


Uh

Unless you removed the feature?


----------



## chibihime143

*Currency confusion*

Hello all, I just signed up for The Bell Tree Forums and was trying to read through the FAQs and the introductory boards but was having some difficulty understanding what the currencies and abbreviations that people were using indicated. I had seen people offering TBT for hybrid flowers, etc. in the marketplace for example a black rose for 5 TBT and was not sure if TBT was the forum's TBT bells or something else since they just stated TBT. I was also wondering if when people state 5 TBT if they mean just 5 or 5,000. So I was wondering if someone might be able to explain to me or link me to a post explaining what TBT is (as a currency), IGB, NMT. Thank you for your help!


----------



## seliph

chibihime143 said:


> Hello all, I just signed up for The Bell Tree Forums and was trying to read through the FAQs and the introductory boards but was having some difficulty understanding what the currencies and abbreviations that people were using indicated. I had seen people offering TBT for hybrid flowers, etc. in the marketplace for example a black rose for 5 TBT and was not sure if TBT was the forum's TBT bells or something else since they just stated TBT. I was also wondering if when people state 5 TBT if they mean just 5 or 5,000. So I was wondering if someone might be able to explain to me or link me to a post explaining what TBT is (as a currency), IGB, NMT. Thank you for your help!



tbt = forum currency, listed as "bells" in your forum sidebar. when someone says 5 they mean 5
igb = in-game bells
nmt = nook miles tickets i assume?


----------



## Kristenn

Are my posts going through?? I posted 3 times in the last two days and received no replies which is strange for me..... Someone made a post with the same title and question as me that I made yesterday and they already have replies..... Is something wrong with my account?


----------



## Kristen

Kristenn said:


> Are my posts going through?? I posted 3 times in the last two days and received no replies which is strange for me..... Someone made a post with the same title and question as me that I made yesterday and they already have replies..... Is something wrong with my account?



I can see everything you posted just fine


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello!
Well, this is not exactly a question, more like a request... I've been away from Belltree quite long, and didn't remember a lot. I posted a thread in the general section for New Leaf, and now I noticed that I should have posted it in the Train Station instead ó_ò
Please, could someone move it? Or remind me how to do it myself, I don't remember if that was possible on your own.
Apologies for the trouble...


----------



## seliph

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!
> Well, this is not exactly a question, more like a request... I've been away from Belltree quite long, and didn't remember a lot. I posted a thread in the general section for New Leaf, and now I noticed that I should have posted it in the Train Station instead ó_ò
> Please, could someone move it? Or remind me how to do it myself, I don't remember if that was possible on your own.
> Apologies for the trouble...



you can't move a thread to a different board yourself but you can report your own thread to request a move!


----------



## juneau

Hi there! I'm a pretty old member here but only active when I play the games, so I don't know the ins and outs of the forum all that well. I was wondering why my WI-FI Rating doesn't appear in my postbit - I have a bunch of old reviews from the last time I was active here (so 2014) and I can see them on my profile, but it would be nice if I can have it displayed in the postbit as well, like I see with some other members! Are they just too old, or is it because I have my status set to invisible?


----------



## trickyfox

Hello, since the update it seems like my avatar is gone... what happened to it?
also is non-Roman alphabet not supported anymore?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## onionpudding

Can we still use bells?? Is it still an option? Or am I just like...not seeing it?


----------



## Antonio

trickyfox said:


> Hello, since the update it seems like my avatar is gone... what happened to it?
> also is non-Roman alphabet not supported anymore?
> Thank you in advance.



You'll have to reupload it if it didn't come back.



onionpudding said:


> Can we still use bells?? Is it still an option? Or am I just like...not seeing it?



The feature is coming back soon, they are working on it.

I recommended y'all both check this out: x


----------



## onionpudding

Antonio said:


> You'll have to reupload it if it didn't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> The feature is coming back soon, they are working on it.
> 
> I recommended y'all both check this out: x



Oh I'm dumb lol thanks for answering! Idk why I didn't just check that in the first place xD


----------



## Hat'

Hey there... I guess this question has already been answered but... I wanted to know if we'll be having an Easter Week this year? I would totally understand if it'd be too hard to set up considering the whole forum is changing, but I just wanted to know!


----------



## rianne

For conversations/PMs is there an inbox limit or no?


----------



## GuerreraD

seliph said:


> you can't move a thread to a different board yourself but you can report your own thread to request a move!



Uh... ok, if you think so, I'll try. But won't I put in danger of being removed if I report it this way?


----------



## seliph

GuerreraD said:


> Uh... ok, if you think so, I'll try. But won't I put in danger of being removed if I report it this way?


nah, that's how threads have been moved in the past. i can't imagine it being differen't now


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Will you be changing the "New Leaf" sections in our profiles to "New Horizons" now? 
Also will you be returning the feature to see your activity (Like replies to others, ect) - not just threads you've made?


----------



## GuerreraD

seliph said:


> nah, that's how threads have been moved in the past. i can't imagine it being differen't now


I did it and it worked! It's already fixed, so thank you!


----------



## kentai

Hello! I would like to contact staff privately but the submission form/thread does not appear to be working

would I just start a conversation with any staff member?

EDIT: please disregard


----------



## newleafjunkie

How do you leave feedback after the update? I went to add feedback on a user’s profile and it just says “oops you’re not allowed to view that page"
it updated & I am able to leave feedback now.


----------



## Sweetley

Are Smilies/Emojis now allowed in the username? 'Cause I saw someone using two in their name? 

Like, let's say I buy a Username Change and take a name which is already in use, however put a  next to it, would that work?
Just curious...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME how it gives you a ping in Discord or whatever when there's a reply/reactions to your posts??


----------



## Cheryll

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME how it gives you a ping in Discord or whatever when there's a reply/reactions to your posts??



Like in Discord, you can @ someone now in some posts.

@RedTropicalPeachyFish


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Cheryll said:


> Like in Discord, you can @ someone now in some posts.
> 
> @RedTropicalPeachyFish


Thanks, but.. it still doesn't give me a ping since.. how it knows my account in Discord/Facebook/etc. when I don't know where to put it...??


----------



## rianne

Are we going to get compensation bells again when they're reinstated?


----------



## Geoni

Sorry if this has been asked already but...how do I turn off alerts/notifications when you post two times in a row and it merges your post?







Does turning any of these off work to prevent further notifications from merging your own posts?


----------



## Chris

Scrapper said:


> Are Smilies/Emojis now allowed in the username? 'Cause I saw someone using two in their name?
> 
> Like, let's say I buy a Username Change and take a name which is already in use, however put a  next to it, would that work?
> Just curious...



No, they are not allowed in a username. The user who did briefly have emojis in their username has now changed it.




Geoni said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but...how do I turn off alerts/notifications when you post two times in a row and it merges your post?
> <image>
> Does turning any of these off work to prevent further notifications from merging your own posts?



To the best of my knowledge the only way to stop those notifications would be if @Jeremy turned it off for everyone.


----------



## Geoni

I'd love that, it's a very useless notification?


----------



## radical6

can a mod like maybe sticky a thread of villager move in glitches in the trading subforum? So far ive encountered an amiibo glitch where if you try trading an amiibo villager to someone else, it glitches their game again. Not like by forcing someone out, literally trading an amiibo villager to someone who doesnt have the amiibo card itself. 

And it would be helpful i think if other people posted glitches because i think i saw some others that didnt involve amiibo but i dont know enough about it


----------



## rianne

Would we be able to give more than 12 feedback/reviews to others within 12 hrs. in the future? Feelsbadman.


----------



## Geoni

Seems like that aforementioned notification was turned off. I appreciate it!


----------



## Chris

radical6 said:


> can a mod like maybe sticky a thread of villager move in glitches in the trading subforum? So far ive encountered an amiibo glitch where if you try trading an amiibo villager to someone else, it glitches their game again. Not like by forcing someone out, literally trading an amiibo villager to someone who doesnt have the amiibo card itself.
> 
> And it would be helpful i think if other people posted glitches because i think i saw some others that didnt involve amiibo but i dont know enough about it



I am going to tag @CeciliaCrescent here, because modifying their existing pinned thread would be the cleanest way to approach this. Although if they do not wish to do this then we (the staff team) can look into creating an official thread that encompasses everything.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

I can do that if that's going to help everybody. Though because of how varied the glitches are and the causes of a lot also vary, I'm not sure if I'll be able compile them accurately (Because I'd hate to say something that turns out to be false and just confuse everybody) and it might take me a good while to do so. (Not to mention I'll have to keep putting a non-applicable prefix every time I edit the thread to add more info)


----------



## Chris

CeciliaCrescent said:


> I can do that if that's going to help everybody. Though because of how varied the glitches are and the causes of a lot also vary, I'm not sure if I'll be able compile them accurately (Because I'd hate to say something that turns out to be false and just confuse everybody) and it might take me a good while to do so. (Not to mention I'll have to keep putting a non-applicable prefix every time I edit the thread to add more info)



No pressure intended! If you would rather not do it then you absolutely don't have to. But if you do I'm sure people would gladly help out by submitting info you could just quote in the OP rather than needing to write it all yourself.


----------



## radical6

Yeah I think thats good. Just a masterthread of glitches really. I do think there needs to be a ban on amiibo villager trading idk.. so far I've seen people complain about the original glitch not being fixed, and then my friend's problem where someone gave them an amiibo villager and it glitched out.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

I found this in the AC Discord server which I think is what you're all looking for. At least it will be more informative than my current pinned post at the moment.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there going to be a rule against discussing drama from one thread on other threads? I remember that the Miscellaneous Group (a thread group from the Basement) got closed down because of this, even when it’s not stated in the rules not to discuss drama from one thread onto others. But after seeing several threads about the same controversy or discussing this controversy created within the last 24 hours, I can see why this is a big deal and why the Miscellaneous Group was closed down.


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there going to be a rule against discussing drama from one thread on other threads? I remember that the Miscellaneous Group (a thread group from the Basement) got closed down because of this, even when it’s not stated in the rules not to discuss drama from one thread onto others. But after seeing several threads about the same controversy or discussing this controversy created within the last 24 hours, I can see why this is a big deal and why the Miscellaneous Group was closed down.



Without knowing the context, I'd say just report the posts if you feel they are inappropriate and we will take a look.


----------



## Momonoki

Seems that after the site update, some forum posts I've made recently (between February 22nd and April 3rd) aren't visible under my "Your Content" tab. Is this a known issue?


----------



## Jacob

Is there a ping method for all subscribers of a thread? Something that would notify people interested in announcements?


----------



## JKDOS

I'm noticing more and more a lot of my posts I've made did not get copied over from TBT 2.0 . Are you still working on this or are they lost forever?


----------



## Jeremy

JKDOS said:


> I'm noticing more and more a lot of my posts I've made did not get copied over from TBT 2.0 . Are you still working on this or are they lost forever?


Could you make a Contact the Staff thread with specific examples? I don't think I've seen many people report this yet. It's also possible that the posts did get copied, but the search didn't index them.


----------



## JKDOS

Jeremy said:


> It's also possible that the posts did get copied, but the search didn't index them.



That's a possibility.


----------



## Fey

Ever since the switch to 3.0 signatures don’t show for me anymore. 
I checked my settings and the option to show them is selected, so I’m not sure where to look next. Pointers appreciated—I’m sure it’s something obvious I’m just missing ;ェ;


----------



## Jacob

Fey said:


> Ever since the switch to 3.0 signatures don’t show for me anymore.
> I checked my settings and the option to show them is selected, so I’m not sure where to look next. Pointers appreciated—I’m sure it’s something obvious I’m just missing ;ェ;


Are you using mobile exclusively?


----------



## Fey

Jacob said:


> Are you using mobile exclusively?



Y...es?? Maybe? I honestly haven’t logged in from my PC in a while, so I’m not sure. Are sigs exclusive to desktop?


----------



## Jacob

Fey said:


> Y...es?? Maybe? I honestly haven’t logged in from my PC in a while, so I’m not sure. Are sigs exclusive to desktop?


I don't know the official answer, but I only see sigs on desktop/laptop version! Post box sizes are formatted differently on mobile, so I'm assuming it would distort signatures, and they turned it off completely


----------



## Fey

Jacob said:


> I don't know the official answer, but I only see sigs on desktop/laptop version! Post box sizes are formatted differently on mobile, so I'm assuming it would distort signatures, and they turned it off completely



Yeah, I can definitely see that being the reason. I just assumed there was something wrong in my settings without even checking on my computer first. 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Stella-Io

Jacob said:


> I don't know the official answer, but I only see sigs on desktop/laptop version! Post box sizes are formatted differently on mobile, so I'm assuming it would distort signatures, and they turned it off completely



Omg no I use mobile like 99% of the time, I don't like dragging out my laptop ;_;

Well damn I guess signatures are useless for me now. I really hope this is being worked on cause that would genuinely SUCK if signature no longer showed up on mobile.

Another thing to add to 'I don't like the way the new site functions on mobile'.


----------



## radical6

will we get night theme back..like with the dark sky instead of the light blue theme the forum has rn.. idk why but i liked the darker one better


----------



## Chris

radical6 said:


> will we get night theme back..like with the dark sky instead of the light blue theme the forum has rn.. idk why but i liked the darker one better



Yes this will be returning.


----------



## noctrrne

Keep getting server error when updating my avatar. This a known issue? I've tried on mobile and desktop now!
Sorry if this isn't the right place...!

now resolved!


----------



## Candi

Is it possible to change the color of linked text in the new 3.0 update? I keep trying to change the colors of my links in my signature, but i can't


----------



## Jaebeommie

Will we get some forum bells for the time since the system has been down? I’ve made a ton of posts and trades and feel like I missed out on a chunk of TBT.


----------



## seliph

Candi said:


> Is it possible to change the color of linked text in the new 3.0 update? I keep trying to change the colors of my links in my signature, but i can't


make sure the colour code is inside the link bb code

this:



		HTML:
	

[URL='https://animalcrossingworld.com/'][COLOR=#eb4034]link[/COLOR][/URL]


will get your this:

link


----------



## Candi

seliph said:


> make sure the colour code is inside the link bb code
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [URL='https://animalcrossingworld.com/'][COLOR=#eb4034]link[/COLOR][/URL]
> 
> 
> will get your this:
> 
> link


Thank you! The new forum hotbar for posting doesn't give bb codes or anything for color, it just changes it, so I think that's where I went wrong. Thank you!


----------



## Klurf

Animated profile pictures seem to get rejected by the website now. On the previous version of the website I of course purchased GIF pictures. When will this feature return?


----------



## Saah

I stopped using the forum a long time ago and came back with ACNH. Long ago, I used BTB to make my username purple. Now I see a thread saying username colors depend on a user's rank as mod, admin, etc, which I take to mean custom-colored usernames are no longer a thing. My question is, will I receive a refund, or maybe one has already been issued months ago and I didn't hear about it because I was no longer in TBT?

Another quick question about forum rules, can a thread be co-owned - as in, everything happens on one user's island, but another user helps out with thread organization, answering, DM'ing, etc? Different roles would be described on the thread's first post so users would know to whom they should leave negative feedback should anything ever happen (but it won't).


----------



## Chris

Saah said:


> I stopped using the forum a long time ago and came back with ACNH. Long ago, I used BTB to make my username purple. Now I see a thread saying username colors depend on a user's rank as mod, admin, etc, which I take to mean custom-colored usernames are no longer a thing. My question is, will I receive a refund, or maybe one has already been issued months ago and I didn't hear about it because I was no longer in TBT?
> 
> Another quick question about forum rules, can a thread be co-owned - as in, everything happens on one user's island, but another user helps out with thread organization, answering, DM'ing, etc? Different roles would be described on the thread's first post so users would know to whom they should leave negative feedback should anything ever happen (but it won't).



I think you have misremembered. We haven't allowed user's have custom username colours before - at least not in the six years I have been on the team anyway. The exception to this is if you won a temporary one in an event. What I suspect you may be thinking of is user title colours, which will be returning once the shop system is back up and running.

As long as all accounts involved belong to separate people, rather than one person operating several, then this should be fine (if I'm understanding it correctly anyway!). Note that only one person is technically the thread owner - so they will be the only one who can edit the first post.


----------



## Mr. Q

Blog Tree coming back?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Where can we find the old AC avatars from the vBulletin forum? They don't seem to be anywhere now, I've even tried Google searching for them with no results 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Mr. Q said:


> Blog Tree coming back?


No, unfortunately it isn't. The blog tree will be archived and posted by the staff at some point so that all the entries that were made before are accessible.


----------



## Sicariana

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but it's worth a try.
Are there any plans to add a section for villager trading in the discord? It seems like people are posting both in the airport and nooks-cranny channels about exchanging/selling/buying villagers.


----------



## Laureline

How come I can see some people’s feedback % below their name and not others?


----------



## Aleigh

This might be a stupid question but it's been on my mind for awhile:

Will we receive the TBT we earned by posting during all this, or was it completely frozen? I just keep thinking things like "man I would've gotten a lot of tbt for this post"


----------



## Ichiban

is there a reason i can't seem to add any images to my signature?


----------



## Mr. Q

xSuperMario64x said:


> Where can we find the old AC avatars from the vBulletin forum? They don't seem to be anywhere now, I've even tried Google searching for them with no results
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately it isn't. The blog tree will be archived and posted by the staff at some point so that all the entries that were made before are accessible.



Understandable. I guess I could use Blogspot or stick to Instagram.


----------



## John Wick

I'm still seeing posts by ignored users and it's a little frustrating.

I couldn't see them when 3.0 first came out, unless someone quoted them, but now the post is there with an option to read it. 

How can we get it to not show at all again?
It was good.


----------



## Mr. Q

xSuperMario64x said:


> Where can we find the old AC avatars from the vBulletin forum? They don't seem to be anywhere now, I've even tried Google searching for them with no results
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately it isn't. The blog tree will be archived and posted by the staff at some point so that all the entries that were made before are accessible.



Couldn't we just have a section in the forum for members to have a thread for their game journals?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr. Q said:


> Couldn't we just have a section in the forum for members to have a thread for their game journals?


I can recall the staff mentioning something about this. Let me see if I can find what Jeremy said about it.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

This is what he said:




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> While we've decided to retire the blog due to lack of use, we'll be considering an Animal Crossing focused alternative for those who use it as their town blog.


----------



## Mr. Q

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can recall the staff mentioning something about this. Let me see if I can find what Jeremy said about it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> This is what he said:



That would be really easy and cool.


----------



## Vivy

I


Prof Gallows said:


> Due to some confusion in Ask the Staff we're making a thread dedicated to site related questions. This would involve things like signature guidelines, shop restocks, future updates, or any *TBT* related questions.
> 
> 
> *Useful Links:*​
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> Guides on signature rules
> Guide to TBT Bells and how to use them
> Changing the size of your spoiler and positioning
> 
> 
> 
> And the purpose of this thread is to ask questions about the site. Staff or members can answer these questions *if they know they answer* to it. Leave any silly or personal questions in Ask the Staff


im having trouble figuring out how to bold me thread titles, I’m new here but I’ve read all guides and have searched through all posts with “bold” in them but no answers


----------



## seliph

Vivy said:


> im having trouble figuring out how to bold me thread titles, I’m new here but I’ve read all guides and have searched through all posts with “bold” in them but no answers


a thread title being bolded means you haven't read the thread yet, it's not something people manually do


----------



## Vivy

Ohhh


seliph said:


> a thread title being bolded means you haven't read the thread yet, it's not something people manually do


 thank you!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Is there a way to change your username without paying 1,200 bells? I swear it used seashells before 3.0, I've also heard people say that the shop version is just an instant change, and there's a place you can ask staff to change it or something?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

thoraofasgard said:


> Is there a way to change your username without paying 1,200 bells? I swear it used seashells before 3.0, I've also heard people say that the shop version is just an instant change, and *there's a place you can ask staff to change it or something*?



Unfortunately, this still requires you to buy an item to show the staff, named "Manual Username Change". And that item still costs the same as the item that gives you a self-imposed username change (as in the item that does not require staff assistance).

All that is different between these two is the manual one gives you access to a wider range of options like spaces and symbols and the instant one only gives you access to only the letters of the alphabet (albeit capital or lowercase is allowed here) and nothing else (even spaces) [IIRC]

Both these items are found in the shop btw.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Or at least that was how it was before TBT got upgraded to 3.0

But now I'm only seeing one Username Change, so I'm confused


----------



## Freddie

Before Bell Tree 3.0, I bought a manual username change that I didn’t know how to use. Is it still possible to use it?


----------



## Rave

Also a bit confused on the username change- I have the seashells to change my name but it doesn't seem to be a shop option?


----------



## Namurashi

Hi! I've been a member since 2014 but never really delved into the collections but now I'm fascinated by them and figured this would be the best place to ask.

How do people get the really cool egg collections? Are there events year round that we can participate in to get those or are those only sold in the shop for a limited time?


----------



## Midoriya

Namurashi said:


> Hi! I've been a member since 2014 but never really delved into the collections but now I'm fascinated by them and figured this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> How do people get the really cool egg collections? Are there events year round that we can participate in to get those or are those only sold in the shop for a limited time?



Hello!  I believe the egg collectibles are available from different events year round that the site has.  The most notable one is the Easter Egg Hunt with Zipper T. Bunny that usually starts the weekend of Easter.  Unfortunately, there hasn’t been one this year due to the site upgrade being worked on, but the staff have said that they may still hold one soon!  Hope this helps.


----------



## LadyDestani

Namurashi said:


> Hi! I've been a member since 2014 but never really delved into the collections but now I'm fascinated by them and figured this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> How do people get the really cool egg collections? Are there events year round that we can participate in to get those or are those only sold in the shop for a limited time?



Eggs are prizes in the Easter Egg Hunt events which are typically held yearly.  There wasn't one this year due to the forum changes, but there's a possibility that one will be held later.  Otherwise, you may be able to find people selling their egg collectibles in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Stil

Namurashi said:


> Hi! I've been a member since 2014 but never really delved into the collections but now I'm fascinated by them and figured this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> How do people get the really cool egg collections? Are there events year round that we can participate in to get those or are those only sold in the shop for a limited time?


Collectibles are a horrible addiction.


----------



## oath2order

Can we have the ability to lock and unlock our own threads in TBT Marketplace again?


----------



## Jared:3

Spoiler: spoiler



How do I use the spoiler tag? I'm having trouble with it


----------



## Jeremy

Takashi said:


> Before Bell Tree 3.0, I bought a manual username change that I didn’t know how to use. Is it still possible to use it?



Yes, please make a Contact the Staff thread and let us know what you want the username to be. We are only selling the automatic ones now, but people who already have the old manual name changes can still use them.



Rave said:


> Also a bit confused on the username change- I have the seashells to change my name but it doesn't seem to be a shop option?



The seashell system is one of the things we'll be working on this week since the new shop won't allow us to do it in the same way.



oath2order said:


> Can we have the ability to lock and unlock our own threads in TBT Marketplace again?



Fixed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> The seashell system is one of the things we'll be working on this week since the new shop won't allow us to do it in the same way.


small follow up: does this also mean potential changes for how event currency and collectibles are handled?


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> Fixed.



Thank you jer!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Will we ever have the ability to update our avatar icon based on a link to an image and not just uploading straight to the site?


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

Might be a dumb questions, see it it the selling posts mostly.. but what does NMT stand for? and How do you get them?


----------



## Chris

Offbrand Noodle said:


> Might be a dumb questions, see it it the selling posts mostly.. but what does NMT stand for? and How do you get them?



Nook Mile Tickets. You acquire them in-game in _New Horizons_ from the machine in Residential Services for 2,000 Nook Miles per ticket.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello!
I have a little doubt. I've been waiting since the last update to see if this returned, but it doesn't seem to be happening.
Sorry if this has been asked before, but... my friendcode doesn't appear under my picture anymore. If I remember correctly, it used to. Nowadays I only see users with the Switch code showing, but not for the 3ds anymore. Has this been removed definitely? I tried several times updating my profile info and such, but no luck.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Is there still a super secret staff-only board?


----------



## Imbri

I seem to have lost my custom user title. My inventory says it's still active, but I don't see where I can put it back in. Is there any way to do so? I miss being the Resident Night Mare.


----------



## Sporge27

I believe the secret old staff board was sadly removed, but they really should reconsider.


----------



## Chris

Imbri said:


> I seem to have lost my custom user title. My inventory says it's still active, but I don't see where I can put it back in. Is there any way to do so? I miss being the Resident Night Mare.



User titles are entered on this page: *click*. It's the field beneath your avatar.

I'm not entirely sure what you are looking at in your inventory. User title colour maybe? If so you need to both activate and make the collectible visible. Once the colour is showing properly on your profile then you can change the settings again to hide the collectible without losing the colour.



DarthGohan1 said:


> Is there still a super secret staff-only board?





Sporge27 said:


> I believe the secret old staff board was sadly removed, but they really should reconsider.



The Sage user group has been removed as have the perks associated with it. Jeremy is going to implement another way for former staff to be recognised at some point. I doubt the board will return but don't quote me on it!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Vrisnem said:


> The Sage user group has been removed as have the perks associated with it. Jeremy is going to implement another way for former staff to be recognised at some point. I doubt the board will return but don't quote me on it!


Noticed that. But no denial of "The Tower", that means it must still exist!


----------



## Jared:3

Just curious is their a certain to become a mod on this server?


----------



## Oldcatlady

How does one check the messages on their collectibles? I think I had unusual symbols on some of mine so I'm not sure if I'm looking at the wrong place or if they were deleted


----------



## Midoriya

Oldcatlady said:


> How does one check the messages on their collectibles? I think I had unusual symbols on some of mine so I'm not sure if I'm looking at the wrong place or if they were deleted



I think that in order to get the collectibles transferred over, the staff had to remove messages on collectibles, especially ones that had emoticons or unusual symbols on them.  In order to view them, however, I think you just hover over the collectible (or perhaps try clicking on it?).  Hope this helps.  ^^

EDIT: They also said they would restore messages to collectibles on a case by case basis if you make a thread in the Contact The Staff board.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think that in order to get the collectibles transferred over, the staff had to remove messages on collectibles, especially ones that had emoticons or unusual symbols on them.  In order to view them, however, I think you just hover over the collectible (or perhaps try clicking on it?).  Hope this helps.  ^^
> 
> EDIT: They also said they would restore messages to collectibles on a case by case basis if you make a thread in the Contact The Staff board.


I've hovered on everyone's collectible in the last page of this thread and nothing came up. Also when I clicked, everyone had collectibles that either had a default message or blank that's why I thought maybe that's not how I check check the messages since it said that only ~150 people had theirs deleted. I'm aware that I can contact the staff, but just wanted to make sure that mine were deleted before making a thread there ^^


----------



## Midoriya

Oldcatlady said:


> I've hovered on everyone's collectible in the last page of this thread and nothing came up. Also when I clicked, everyone had collectibles that either had a default message or blank that's why I thought maybe that's not how I check check the messages since it said that only ~150 people had theirs deleted. I'm aware that I can contact the staff, but just wanted to make sure that mine were deleted before making a thread there ^^



That’s interesting.  I tried clicking, holding, and everything on your collectibles just now, but can’t see any messages.  I don’t know if it’s just because I’m using a tablet or because your messages were deleted.  Maybe there’s someone here who is more knowledgeable about this issue.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Izuku Midoriya said:


> That’s interesting.  I tried clicking, holding, and everything on your collectibles just now, but can’t see any messages.  I don’t know if it’s just because I’m using a tablet or because your messages were deleted.  Maybe there’s someone here who is more knowledgeable about this issue.


Thanks for your help Riley  I'll send in a request to have them added back, the blank ones were probably ones that had messages on previously


----------



## GuerreraD

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!
> I have a little doubt. I've been waiting since the last update to see if this returned, but it doesn't seem to be happening.
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but... my friendcode doesn't appear under my picture anymore. If I remember correctly, it used to. Nowadays I only see users with the Switch code showing, but not for the 3ds anymore. Has this been removed definitely? I tried several times updating my profile info and such, but no luck.



I'm still waiting an answer for this, please... I just want to know


----------



## mistakenolive

I hope this is the right place to ask this:

Why do I have so many TBT? I mean I'm definitely not complaining, I just legitimately have no idea how I got so many. I looked at the transactions and it went suddenly from 0 to 1000 for no discernible reason. 

I kinda want to trade them, but I also don't want to get in trouble in case it's some kind of glitch. Is it because I'm an older player? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I just wanna know.


----------



## Griffon

Where are my old collectibles and how do i equip them? I've scoured my settings but so far I've seen nothing XD

And isn't there an official TBT shop where I can buy like, avatar expansions? Too dumb to find that


----------



## Spooky.

Were people with the avatar extensions refunded yet?


----------



## Midoriya

Griffon said:


> Where are my old collectibles and how do i equip them? I've scoured my settings but so far I've seen nothing XD
> 
> And isn't there an official TBT shop where I can buy like, avatar expansions? Too dumb to find that



Your old collectibles should be under ”shop” and then under “inventory”.  From there, you will have to click on settings for a collectible, click hidden, save it, and then click settings again for that collectible and click active and save it again in order to get it to display properly.  TBT shop is at the upper right corner of the forums, in-between the search bar and notifications bar.

Hope this helps.  ^^



Spooky. said:


> Were people with the avatar extensions refunded yet?



Yes.  In order to get the refund from an avatar width extension, you’ll have to go to shop in the upper right corner of the website, go to inventory, and then go to the avatar width extension add-on that you have.  From there, you’ll have to click “sellback” and you’ll earn 300 TBT if you have had your avatar width extension since before 2020, and if you bought it in 2020 I believe you can make a thread in the Contact the Staff board to earn even more TBT back from it.

Hope this helps.  ^^


----------



## Spooky.

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Your old collectibles should be under ”shop” and then under “inventory”.  From there, you will have to click on settings for a collectible, click hidden, save it, and then click settings again for that collectible and click active and save it again in order to get it to display properly.  TBT shop is at the upper right corner of the forums, in-between the search bar and notifications bar.
> 
> Hope this helps.  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  In order to get the refund from an avatar width extension, you’ll have to go to shop in the upper right corner of the website, go to inventory, and then go to the avatar width extension add-on that you have.  From there, you’ll have to click “sellback” and you’ll earn 300 TBT if you have had your avatar width extension since before 2020, and if you bought it in 2020 I believe you can make a thread in the Contact the Staff board to earn even more TBT back from it.
> 
> Hope this helps.  ^^



Thanks! I was thinking it would be done manually so I didn't realize we had to do it ourselves. Thanks


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

how do i put villager sprites in my sig?? im using safari if that helps


----------



## Snowesque

Is there any way to hide your inactive collectibles from public view?


----------



## Succulent

Hello,
I'm sure you get this question a lot and I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I haven't found a thread that truly explains it. (Feel free to only answer with a link to one C: )

How does someone get collectibles. I have seen that you can trade them, but how do you get them? Buy them for the bells on this site? (The bells I get by posting a lot, correct?) If yes, is there like a store where I could buy them?

But some seem very special. Could they be obtained by winning certain contests?

And do they have any other use than being cute or here to trade? (For example: the birthstone can show others in what month you were born or the flowers what flowers you have on your island?)

I'm sorry if this is worded very confusing^^'

Have a nice day!


----------



## soft-ellie

Hi, does anyone know to center/space text out on signatures/posts? I tried to put spaces in my signature so it would be centered, but the spaces go away.


----------



## Chris

Succulent said:


> Hello,
> I'm sure you get this question a lot and I'm sorry to bother you with this, but I haven't found a thread that truly explains it. (Feel free to only answer with a link to one C: )
> 
> How does someone get collectibles. I have seen that you can trade them, but how do you get them? Buy them for the bells on this site? (The bells I get by posting a lot, correct?) If yes, is there like a store where I could buy them?
> 
> But some seem very special. Could they be obtained by winning certain contests?
> 
> And do they have any other use than being cute or here to trade? (For example: the birthstone can show others in what month you were born or the flowers what flowers you have on your island?)
> 
> I'm sorry if this is worded very confusing^^'
> 
> Have a nice day!



On the same bar as your username and notifications there is a button that says "Shop" - you buy them there! The selection changes throughout the year depending on the month, season, and what events we have going on at the time. Currently there aren't any on-going events with unique collectibles. Some collectibles are bought with bells and some are bought with limited-time currencies. That will make more sense when you experience your first big event here. 

They don't have any significance. They're just there to look pretty!




soft-ellie said:


> Hi, does anyone know to center/space text out on signatures/posts? I tried to put spaces in my signature so it would be centered, but the spaces go away.



You need to use BB code to centre your signature, e.g:



		HTML:
	

[CENTER]{signature here}[/CENTER]



would give you:

{signature here}​


----------



## soft-ellie

You need to use BB code to centre your signature, e.g:



		HTML:
	

[CENTER]{signature here}[/CENTER]



would give you:

{signature here}​[/QUOTE]
oh my goodness, thank you so much! (❁´◡`❁)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Haha I messed that up, still new to the forum


----------



## Succulent

Thank you so much for you answer! I think I just missed the Sakura collectible! Such bad luck 
But again, thank you for taking your time to explain it to me!


----------



## Chris

Succulent said:


> Thank you so much for you answer! I think I just missed the Sakura collectible! Such bad luck
> But again, thank you for taking your time to explain it to me!



The spring sakura collectible was only available in April of 2019. Hopefully that knowledge makes it feel a little less disappointing!


----------



## Succulent

Vrisnem said:


> The spring sakura collectible was only available in April of 2019. Hopefully that knowledge makes it feel a little less disappointing!



It does- Thank you!


----------



## Trix

Hi, does anyone know how to bump a thread after being the last commenter on it (so it doesn't merge)? I've been on here for 3 years now but I've been too afraid to ask haha ;


----------



## GuerreraD

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!
> I have a little doubt. I've been waiting since the last update to see if this returned, but it doesn't seem to be happening.
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but... my friendcode doesn't appear under my picture anymore. If I remember correctly, it used to. Nowadays I only see users with the Switch code showing, but not for the 3ds anymore. Has this been removed definitely? I tried several times updating my profile info and such, but no luck.



I'll keep waiting then...


----------



## Jhine7

Not sure if this has been asked before, but will The Bell Tree Forums eventually add back the ability to see all members and sort them by how many bells they have? Instead of just a top then or so for some "rankings" right now. It was always interesting to see where I compared to thousands of others


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hello, I would like to ask how do we request that a thread be moved? I started a catalogue shop in Nook's Cranny sub-forum, before the dodo business class sub-forum was created and I think it is more fitted to be there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question on trades. If I were to trade in-game villagers and items for TBT collectibles, where would the thread go? In the ACNH trading boards, or the TBT Marketplace? Or is it forbidden to trade rare collectibles like the Pokéball for ACNH items or ACNH villagers?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have a couple _hundred_ Pokéball raffle tickets from the last raffle a few months ago. And I don't want them. But I also don't want to have to manually delete each individual one if I don't have to. Will staff be removing the raffle tickets from everyone's inventory at some point as things calm down with all the adjustments that are having to be made after the update? Or may I put in some kind of request to have mine removed? Because I can start manually deleting them if that's the only way, but I don't want to go to all that work if they'll all get removed anyway. ^o^;>


----------



## Blueskyy

I have been here about 6 years but just returned after a long break. Is there a way to display some of my old forum collectibles I bought or earned from holiday events by my name on my posts? I miss my little Jingle doll.

Edit: Nevermind got it.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

Can you add the new threads back to the home page?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have two questions

1. The signature rules state that prohibited content is not allowed in signatures, but they didn’t say anything about insulting other members. Would it be in violation of the signature rules to outright insult another member or express your annoyance about other members in your signature?

2. If someone added you to their ignore list, what would be the consequences of creating another account just to bypass their ignore list?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have two questions
> 
> 1. The signature rules state that prohibited content is not allowed in signatures, but they didn’t say anything about insulting other members. Would it be in violation of the signature rules to outright insult another member or express your annoyance about other members in your signature?
> 
> 2. If someone added you to their ignore list, what would be the consequences of creating another account just to bypass their ignore list?



1) All rules are still applicable to signatures. So, yes, it would be a violation of the rules.

2) This would be a user deliberately breaking the rules, so we would treat it as such. If a user has blocked you and this is problematic (eg they are trying to avoid completing a trade with you) then the better solution is to use Contact the Staff to speak to us rather than use an alternate account to confront them.


----------



## Oblivia

GuerreraD said:


> I'll keep waiting then...


So sorry to make you wait for a reply! Yes, the 3DS friend code field was removed from the postbit and won't be returning. It's still viewable via your profile page, and I see you've already added it to your signature which would have been my next suggestion.


----------



## Antonio

Media embeds appear on mobile but not on desktop, is that a bug and could it appear on desktop aswell?


----------



## WondersOfMaddox

Why do people say Bump? is it to update something?


----------



## Asarena

WondersOfMaddox said:


> Why do people say Bump? is it to update something?



People bump their threads to push them back up to the first page so that people will see them~


----------



## GuerreraD

Oblivia said:


> So sorry to make you wait for a reply! Yes, the 3DS friend code field was removed from the postbit and won't be returning. It's still viewable via your profile page, and I see you've already added it to your signature which would have been my next suggestion.



Oh, okay!  Thank you!


----------



## Believe

Do post likes play a part in TBT gain?


----------



## Midoriya

Believe said:


> Do post likes play a part in TBT gain?



No, I don’t think you earn any TBT from likes (if TBT 2.0 is anything to go by).


----------



## Quinni

im trying to find out how you add pictures to you signature? I see a little picture icon thing at the top when editing my signature, but when you click on it, it just looks like it wants you to enter a link...do you have to put a link to that picture? Idk how to do that either since I'm working from a phone and not a computer.

Now that I read that, it doesn't make much sense what I said, but maybe someone knows what I'm talking about??


----------



## Cadbberry

Quinni said:


> im trying to find out how you add pictures to you signature? I see a little picture icon thing at the top when editing my signature, but when you click on it, it just looks like it wants you to enter a link...do you have to put a link to that picture? Idk how to do that either since I'm working from a phone and not a computer.
> 
> Now that I read that, it doesn't make much sense what I said, but maybe someone knows what I'm talking about??


You can still use imgur to upload it! That will give you a link you can use in your signature!


----------



## seliph

Quinni said:


> im trying to find out how you add pictures to you signature? I see a little picture icon thing at the top when editing my signature, but when you click on it, it just looks like it wants you to enter a link...do you have to put a link to that picture? Idk how to do that either since I'm working from a phone and not a computer.
> 
> Now that I read that, it doesn't make much sense what I said, but maybe someone knows what I'm talking about??


along with imgur you can use imgbb, i haven't used either on mobile in a while but last i remember the latter's more mobile friendly


----------



## Quinni

seliph said:


> along with imgur you can use imgbb, i haven't used either on mobile in a while but last i remember the latter's more mobile friendly


I can't use imgur on mobile, so like you said I used imgbb but when I enter the link to the picture I uploaded, which is right, it says "something went wrong, please contact administrator" could it be the picture size is too large? I had edited it and sized is down though


----------



## Sicariana

I had a poor experience with someone I traded with; if I were to leave them poor feedback, is there anything stopping them from doing the same? If they do, can I post screenshots to have the negative feedback removed?


----------



## Jacob

Sicariana said:


> I had a poor experience with someone I traded with; if I were to leave them poor feedback, is there anything stopping them from doing the same? If they do, can I post screenshots to have the negative feedback removed?


Yep, if that were to happen to you, you can post the details in a thread in Contact the Staff so a staff member can look into it


----------



## cony

I'm not new here but I was never active. My question is how do I change my title? 
Tried searching for an answer in the forum but found none. Also, are you supposed to buy
items using TBT from other users only? Because I don't see any item/anything in the shop.


----------



## Bk1234

Is there a way to not make the results of a poll visible? I want to do a results show type thing, where I reveal the results at a certain time.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello! I have another question, please, this time just out of curiosity.

At the shop, I wanted to get the collectible of my town fruit (peach), but it's out of stock. However other town fruits are "Unlimited". Is there a reason for this? Why pears and oranges are unlimited but apples, peaches and cherries are not?


----------



## Jacob

GuerreraD said:


> Hello! I have another question, please, this time just out of curiosity.
> 
> At the shop, I wanted to get the collectible of my town fruit (peach), but it's out of stock. However other town fruits are "Unlimited". Is there a reason for this? Why pears and oranges are unlimited but apples, peaches and cherries are not?


I believe a few years ago there was a vote between which fruit was the most desirable before they became collectibles. They were released in order of least > most popular. The least popular (pears and oranges) were released first, the cheapest, and always in stock, while the others were released later at limited stock and more expensive. They get restocked every now and then (during events and TBT Directs)

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



cony said:


> I'm not new here but I was never active. My question is how do I change my title?
> Tried searching for an answer in the forum but found none. Also, are you supposed to buy
> items using TBT from other users only? Because I don't see any item/anything in the shop.



Under Account Details, you can change your custom title in your user settings!















Bk1234 said:


> Is there a way to not make the results of a poll visible? I want to do a results show type thing, where I reveal the results at a certain time.


Some Polls are public while some won't show who voted for what, but for the public polls you can click on "Voters" and it will drop down showing who voted





Edit: after rereading your question properly, at least on TBT 2.0 there was a way to make results/voters private in a vote, but I don't think there's a way to opt into hiding all results to release at a later time!!


----------



## cony

Thank you! I definitely missed seeing that.


----------



## duckvely

Hi! I currently have a pinglist open for one of my threads, but it appears that only some of them are able to receive notifications when I ping them. They have ping notifications turned on but still aren't getting notifications. Is there a reason for this? Thanks for any help!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Quinni said:


> I can't use imgur on mobile, so like you said I used imgbb but when I enter the link to the picture I uploaded, which is right, it says "something went wrong, please contact administrator" could it be the picture size is too large? I had edited it and sized is down though



Have you tried putting ".gif" at the end of the link?


----------



## Quinni

StarLiteDragon said:


> Have you tried putting ".gif" at the end of the link?


I don't believe I have. I'll have to try that to see if it works then

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Quinni said:


> I don't believe I have. I'll have to try that to see if it works then


ughhh...it still says something went wrong


----------



## DewDrops

Hi there! How do I make it where notifications alert me with a pop up? I don't have any sort of blocker on. I remember I could get notifs in the past, I feel like it'd help me tremendously in keeping track of messages


----------



## AlyssaAC

Quinni said:


> I don't believe I have. I'll have to try that to see if it works then
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> 
> ughhh...it still says something went wrong



Sorry for the late reply. I'm not sure what else is wrong. I uploaded mine from imgur, so if you can get to a computer, try uploading from there if you can. Sorry I wasn't much help... :c


----------



## Quinni

StarLiteDragon said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm not sure what else is wrong. I uploaded mine from imgur, so if you can get to a computer, try uploading from there if you can. Sorry I wasn't much help... :c


It's ok! I'll try again some other time, I'll just have to work with what I have now.


----------



## Antonio

DewDrops said:


> Hi there! How do I make it where notifications alert me with a pop up? I don't have any sort of blocker on. I remember I could get notifs in the past, I feel like it'd help me tremendously in keeping track of messages


Staff should support web push notifications. It's a possibility and could benefit ppl.


----------



## DewDrops

Antonio said:


> Staff should support web push notifications. It's a possibility and could benefit ppl.



yeah! I know they had before, at least on my laptop, on chrome, last summer. I thought it was a matter of finding out where to enable them again, maybe they’ve removed that feature?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Argo said:


> hello! I was wondering if i can use my seashells in the shop? I would like to change my username. There used to be a username change that you could buy in the shop with seashells, but idk what happened to it.


Seashells are currently disabled temporarily at the moment, I believe it was mentioned in the most recent TBT Direct thread. I believe they’re working to get those back soonish.


----------



## LambdaDelta

please let me buy a 2020 may birthstone


----------



## IonicKarma

How often do we usually see new items restock in the shop?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Dunno if this is stated in the rules or something but, any way to report a member of tbt who scammed you other than the feedback system, like to the staff or something?


----------



## Feraligator

How do you change your username? I don't know how to navigate the new shop


----------



## zujika

Is there a list of commonly used site acronyms?
I think this would be extremely helpful lmao


----------



## Inarabitta

how often/when does the TBT shop cycle out new items 0:? (everytime i check the houses/some fruit are usually sold out)


----------



## seliph

Inarabitta said:


> how often/when does the TBT shop cycle out new items 0:? (everytime i check the houses/some fruit are usually sold out)


there's usually an announcement when there's gonna be restocks, and it doesn't happen very often lol


----------



## Inarabitta

seliph said:


> there's usually an announcement when there's gonna be restocks, and it doesn't happen very often lol


thank you ! im a bit new to the collectable thing haha


----------



## LambdaDelta

Inarabitta said:


> how often/when does the TBT shop cycle out new items 0:? (everytime i check the houses/some fruit are usually sold out)


the last major restock was in 2017


----------



## Dinosaurz

Inarabitta said:


> how often/when does the TBT shop cycle out new items 0:? (everytime i check the houses/some fruit are usually sold out)


Sometimes restocks happen randomly but they post in the bulletin board that there is/will be restocks. So your better of checking the bulletin board

you can have a look at past posts to see how rare it is lol


----------



## Cancoon

How does the ABD work for this site?


----------



## littlewing

what does the "ignore" function do? i'm assuming it's similar to blocking or muting someone on other social media. if i ignore another user, can they still see my posts and interact with them? and can i still see theirs? thanks in advance!


----------



## Sharksheep

Is it against the rules to post alternative means of contact for trades? Is it ok to share my discord in my trading threads for people to reach me for trades because it's quicker?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Unhappyhome said:


> Dunno if this is stated in the rules or something but, any way to report a member of tbt who scammed you other than the feedback system, like to the staff or something?


Unless the member was extremely rude or would give you cause for major concern for other members, the feedback system is mostly meant to deter folks from bad apples. If they meet the first two examples, you could report a post/DM and explain to the staff about it. 



Jez said:


> How do you change your username? I don't know how to navigate the new shop


Click shop, shop again, purchase the username change and then select configure. 



zujika said:


> Is there a list of commonly used site acronyms?
> I think this would be extremely helpful lmao


I don’t believe so anymore, but I’d be happy to do my best with specific ones. 



Cancoon said:


> How does the ABD work for this site?


It just stores TBT Bells if you’re the kind of person that doesn’t like flaunting your forum currency. Pretty sure the interest feature has been removed for a while because of abuse. 



luckytrait said:


> what does the "ignore" function do? i'm assuming it's similar to blocking or muting someone on other social media. if i ignore another user, can they still see my posts and interact with them? and can i still see theirs? thanks in advance!


It mostly hides their posts from you. You know the posts are there, but it’ll ask if you really wanna view them. Doesn’t work like Twitter where if you block someone, they’ve gotta log out to see it so they 
can still interact with your posts and such. 



Spoiler






https://imgur.com/a/dcRfGdN







Sharksheep said:


> Is it against the rules to post alternative means of contact for trades? Is it ok to share my discord in my trading threads for people to reach me for trades because it's quicker?


Discord username or Discord server? Because using Discord#1234 is probably more “legal” than plugging your Discord server, but as long as you’re checking/replying in the thread it should be fine? Not a mod, obviously their opinion overrides me.


----------



## duckvely

jihux said:


> Hi! I currently have a pinglist open for one of my threads, but it appears that only some of them are able to receive notifications when I ping them. They have ping notifications turned on but still aren't getting notifications. Is there a reason for this? Thanks for any help!


Still looking for help on this!


----------



## IonicKarma

I'm dumb


----------



## DewDrops

Hi there everyone, is there a way to turn on notifications? I am constantly refreshing the site to see if someone's messaged me.


----------



## cloudmask

a bit embarrased that i still don't know this, but what's a "senior member"?


----------



## Midoriya

cloudmask said:


> a bit embarrased that i still don't know this, but what's a "senior member"?



Basically someone who has posted enough to be classified as a senior member.  It depends on your post count.  There are several different classifications of users: junior members who just joined, senior members, moderators, admins, and sages (except sages no longer have green usernames while moderators still have blue usernames and admins still have red usernames).  If you don’t have anything set as your user title, it will display as your classification by default.  Hope this helps ^^


----------



## Jhine7

Not sure if this has been asked before, but will The Bell Tree Forums eventually add back the ability to see all members and sort them by how many bells they have? Instead of just a top ten or so for some "rankings" right now. It was always interesting to see where I compared to thousands of others


----------



## Alienfish

Not sure if you still have a feedback thread for 3.0, but alas just a suggestion... Will there be a possibility to list people by usernames rather than mouseover avatar in the birthday panel? While random people would probably appreciate me wishing them happy birthday it's kinda annoying to have to mouseover semi-inactive people to find people that you know want it..if it makes sense?


----------



## worfmaster

What are TBT bells? Where do I find if I have any? What are they for? How do I get them? Thank you.


----------



## TinyCreations

Prof Gallows said:


> Due to some confusion in Ask the Staff we're making a thread dedicated to site related questions. This would involve things like signature guidelines, shop restocks, future updates, or any *TBT* related questions.
> 
> 
> *Useful Links:*​
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> Guides on signature rules
> Guide to TBT Bells and how to use them
> Changing the size of your spoiler and positioning
> 
> 
> 
> And the purpose of this thread is to ask questions about the site. Staff or members can answer these questions *if they know they answer* to it. Leave any silly or personal questions in Ask the Staff


I’m relatively new here and there’s alot of frases or words used here that I’m not yet familiar with.
Like:
TBT ? 
Cycling ? 
I think I know this one but just in case. Lurkers?
Spoilers? Is it the same as finding out about something important? 
idk if there’s other words like this if there is please teach me .


----------



## Midoriya

worfmaster said:


> What are TBT bells? Where do I find if I have any? What are they for? How do I get them? Thank you.



TBT bells are the forum’s currency and are used to purchase collectibles, items in Animal Crossing, Pokemon from Pokémon shops, and other things as well.  You can find your TBT amount under your post count in the sidebar.  You can earn them by posting in boards that reward TBT bells for posting in them, selling Animal Crossing items and services, selling art, and many other ways as well.  Hope this helps.  ^^



TinyCreations said:


> I’m relatively new here and there’s alot of frases or words used here that I’m not yet familiar with.
> Like:
> TBT ?
> Cycling ?
> I think I know this one but just in case. Lurkers?
> Spoilers? Is it the same as finding out about something important?
> idk if there’s other words like this if there is please teach me .



TBT stands for the name of the website and also the website’s currency, TBT bells (also called BTB for bell tree bells or simply bells).  Cycling is time traveling at a fast pace to move villagers in and out of your game.  Lurkers are people who watch threads and read them, but don’t post.  Spoilers are for things you don’t want to spoil people on and are created by using the spoiler tag: [ spoiler = insert text here ] insert text here [ / spoiler ] (without the spaces).  Spoilers are also used for long lists or large images.
Hope this helps ^^


----------



## aericell

TinyCreations said:


> I’m relatively new here and there’s alot of frases or words used here that I’m not yet familiar with.
> Like:
> TBT ?
> Cycling ?
> I think I know this one but just in case. Lurkers?
> Spoilers? Is it the same as finding out about something important?
> idk if there’s other words like this if there is please teach me .



Izuku explained them really well, but I also wanted to add that lurkers in terms of cycling are people who are currently looking for specific villagers and would like to be notified when those villagers move into the cycling town and/or are in boxes


----------



## TinyCreations

Izuku Midoriya said:


> TBT bells are the forum’s currency and are used to purchase collectibles, items in Animal Crossing, Pokemon from Pokémon shops, and other things as well.  You can find your TBT amount under your post count in the sidebar.  You can earn them by posting in boards that reward TBT bells for posting in them, selling Animal Crossing items and services, selling art, and many other ways as well.  Hope this helps.  ^^
> 
> 
> 
> TBT stands for the name of the website and also the website’s currency, TBT bells (also called BTB for bell tree bells or simply bells).  Cycling is time traveling at a fast pace to move villagers in and out of your game.  Lurkers are people who watch threads and read them, but don’t post.  Spoilers are for things you don’t want to spoil people on and are created by using the spoiler tag: [ spoiler = insert text here ] insert text here [ / spoiler ] (without the spaces).  Spoilers are also used for long lists or large images.
> Hope this helps ^^


Thank you so much!!  Very Very helpful.


----------



## Mairmalade

sunflowerhippie said:


> Not sure if you still have a feedback thread for 3.0, but alas just a suggestion... Will there be a possibility to list people by usernames rather than mouseover avatar in the birthday panel? While random people would probably appreciate me wishing them happy birthday it's kinda annoying to have to mouseover semi-inactive people to find people that you know want it..if it makes sense?



That makes sense! 

While it's not as convenient as the panel, there is another option to view birthdays by clicking Members and then 'Today's Birthdays.' It will lead you here and show a list of all member names alongside their avatar.


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

Is there a max number of people that can join a PT?


----------



## Alienfish

Mairmalade said:


> That makes sense!
> 
> While it's not as convenient as the panel, there is another option to view birthdays by clicking Members and then 'Today's Birthdays.' It will lead you here and show a list of all member names alongside their avatar.


Okay, thank you! I will use that in the meantime. Hopefully the panel could be possibly improved with a "Birthday List" link added there maybe in the future, or something similar. Thanks again for reply


----------



## TinyCreations

Another question!
What’s “bump” or “boop”


----------



## Fey

TinyCreations said:


> Another question!
> What’s “bump” or “boop”



Some parts of the forum are very busy, meaning that threads quickly get buried under new content. Every time someone responds to a thread though, that thread gets moved to the top of the board. Because of that, people will intentionally make a post—often just using the words you mentioned—to bump their thread up to a position of more visibility.

Does that make sense? Feel free to ask if you need more clarification ^ｪ^


----------



## TinyCreations

Fey said:


> Some parts of the forum are very busy, meaning that threads quickly get buried under new content. Every time someone responds to a thread though, that thread gets moved to the top of the board. Because of that, people will intentionally make a post—often just using the words you mentioned—to bump their thread up to a position of more visibility.
> 
> Does that make sense? Feel free to ask if you need more clarification ^ｪ^


coool
So if i want to “bump” my post. I just reply on the post “bump” to get back to the top?


----------



## Fey

TinyCreations said:


> coool
> So if i want to “bump” my post. I just reply on the post “bump” to get back to the top?



Yes, if by post you mean a thread (so if you create a new topic for people to discuss)

There are rules to how often you’re allowed to bump a thread (ranging between every 2-8h). Some types of threads are not allowed to be bumped at all. 

For more information, here are the forum rules for bumping:


> Bumping on The Bell Tree is defined as posting the word "bump" or other variant for the sole purpose of bringing the thread to the top of the board index for increased visibility. To avoid excessive and unnecessary posting on the forum, users must abide by the following guidelines when bumping:
> Threads in trading boards should not be bumped until the thread is inactive for at least four hours.
> Due to the slower rate of posting in the Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office board, threads may only be bumped after eight hours of inactivity.
> Threads in the Nook's Cranny board may be bumped after two hours of inactivity.
> The bumping of discussion threads is not permitted; i.e. you may not post solely to bump the thread. You must have something on-topic to say when posting in a discussion thread, and the thread topic must still be relevant.
> Posting a contributory reply in a general discussion thread is permitted and is not classified as a bump, no matter the age of the thread.


----------



## TinyCreations

Fey said:


> Yes, if by post you mean a thread (so if you create a new topic for people to discuss)
> 
> There are rules to how often you’re allowed to bump a thread (ranging between every 2-8h). Some types of threads are not allowed to be bumped at all.
> 
> For more information, here are the forum rules for bumping:


Thank you this will be usefull


----------



## TinyCreations

Another question!
I was told some villagers cant be found on mystery tours. That to get them its through amiibo. Is that true??


----------



## Quinni

What are seashells? Like, under the bells icon there are seashells and Im not sure what they are used for or how you get them. Also, how do you get bell redemption codes? Is that something you can buy with real money, or is it an old thing that is no longer used? Thanks


----------



## LethalLulu

Hello!  It's been a while since I've been on here, and I am wondering if you are still able to trade TBT for offsite things.  Mainly flight rising and dappervolk (once it is out of course).


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> Hello!  It's been a while since I've been on here, and I am wondering if you are still able to trade TBT for offsite things.  Mainly flight rising and dappervolk (once it is out of course).


I've seen some threads selling flight rising items/currency for TBT. This thread covers more, https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...at-spam-giveaways-my-nintendo-rewards.465913/. Sales cannot be for gift cards or real-life money so as long as the Dappervolk items are obtainable in-game and not by rl purchase only, I think it's okay. If I am reading the rules right that is


----------



## LethalLulu

Cadbberry said:


> I've seen some threads selling flight rising items/currency for TBT. This thread covers more, https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...at-spam-giveaways-my-nintendo-rewards.465913/. Sales cannot be for gift cards or real-life money so as long as the Dappervolk items are obtainable in-game and not by rl purchase only, I think it's okay. If I am reading the rules right that is


Thanks and also HIIII CAD ; A ;


----------



## Hay

I know this might sound dumb but I gotta ask haha.
So I know with an auction it is prohibited to sell the same thing on another site, but what about just selling? I see a lot of people say “selling (insert villager) but selling them on other sites btw, looking for 20 NMT or whatever” and since it’s not an auction is that okay? I read over the selling rules and I don’t see it but maybe my eyes missed it. Thanks!


----------



## lila

Hi! I know that changing username required the TBT shop purchase, but I remember reading somewhere that a change of capitalisation could be done for free by an admin? If so, who do I speak to to have the L in my username capitalised?  Thank you!


----------



## Heyden

Quinni said:


> What are seashells? Like, under the bells icon there are seashells and Im not sure what they are used for or how you get them. Also, how do you get bell redemption codes? Is that something you can buy with real money, or is it an old thing that is no longer used? Thanks


I’m not sure if you’ve found your answer, but seashells are used to purchase username changes, user title colour changes, and other add-ons from the shop that enhance your profile, however the seashell shop has been down since TBT’s move to 3.0. I think staff are still working on bringing it back but the date is still tentative.



Hay said:


> I know this might sound dumb but I gotta ask haha.
> So I know with an auction it is prohibited to sell the same thing on another site, but what about just selling? I see a lot of people say “selling (insert villager) but selling them on other sites btw, looking for 20 NMT or whatever” and since it’s not an auction is that okay? I read over the selling rules and I don’t see it but maybe my eyes missed it. Thanks!


I believe selling things off-site is fine since it’s ultimately the seller’s choice (first come first serve, highest offer, etc), but yes auctioning stuff off-site isn’t allowed for several reasons.



lila said:


> Hi! I know that changing username required the TBT shop purchase, but I remember reading somewhere that a change of capitalisation could be done for free by an admin? If so, who do I speak to to have the L in my username capitalised?  Thank you!


I’ve only heard of free username changes for long usernames that extend onto the 2nd line because of the site’s new design, and don’t really recall free changes for capitalisation (?), but you can try asking anyway in contact the staff:




__





						Contact the Staff
					

If you need help or have a concern about another user, you can use this board to contact the staff privately. Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When someone uses the Contact the Staff board, what threads will the staff reply to and what threads will the staff not reply to? Or do they reply to all, but are still too busy to respond to these threads?


----------



## antoniocmg

so.. tbt is the same thing as bells?


----------



## Antonio

antoniocmg said:


> so.. tbt is the same thing as bells?


Yes, it basically refers to the forum currency.


----------



## Mercedes

So why can’t mobile see signatures. ?


----------



## Heyden

Mercedes said:


> So why can’t mobile see signatures. ?


You can see signatures via mobile on landscape orientation, but I think it’s disabled from portrait orientation for a less cluttered view.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I’d like to do a giveaway where the requirements for entry is following or liking an instagram account, but I’m not quite sure if that’s allowed and I don’t want to post it without double checking in case it isn’t.


----------



## Chris

Soot Sprite said:


> I’d like to do a giveaway where the requirements for entry is following or liking an instagram account, but I’m not quite sure if that’s allowed and I don’t want to post it without double checking in case it isn’t.



I'm afraid not. This would be a violation of our Post Quality rules.


----------



## Rosie977

I'm looking to add a signature to my profile. From what I know, it follows the sites guidelines. However, whenever I try to link it, there is an error message. What am I doing wrong, and can someone please guide me in the right direction?


----------



## Alienfish

Rosie977 said:


> I'm looking to add a signature to my profile. From what I know, it follows the sites guidelines. However, whenever I try to link it, there is an error message. What am I doing wrong, and can someone please guide me in the right direction?


Make sure the URL is right and ends in .png, .jpg and not jpg? Also, socialmedia direct links more or less always break so use imgur, imgbb or something for it.







use img url here /img but with the img tags in brackets


----------



## Rubombee

sunflowerhippie said:


> use img url here /img but with the img tags in brackets



P.S. you can use [plain][/plain] to write it like this so it doesn't disappear:
[plain][img]url here[/img][/plain]


----------



## Rosie977

sunflowerhippie said:


> Make sure the URL is right and ends in .png, .jpg and not jpg? Also, socialmedia direct links more or less always break so use imgur, imgbb or something for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use img url here /img but with the img tags in brackets





Rubombee said:


> P.S. you can use [plain][/plain] to write it like this so it doesn't disappear:
> [plain][img]url here[/img][/plain]


Thank both of you! I'll try that now.


----------



## Rubombee

Rosie977 said:


> Thank both of you! I'll try that now.


Oh yeah, to clarify (if it wasn't clear) I meant @/sunflowerhippie could write it this way to show you, cause if _you_ write it with the plain bb code, well, it'll appear as raw bb code cause that's what "plain" does
(it's probably already clear zjbhqdkl i just wanted to make sure)


----------



## Alienfish

yeah also don't forget to use i.imgur url and not the actual image page nor signature/image uploader cause it might come off as weird, and yeah make sure to resize it.

and yeah i forgot how you can post code in that box here.. but yeah


----------



## Mr_Persona

How do l'm get rid of my two collectibles and get TBT back in return  without selling it to someone.


----------



## seliph

Mr_Persona said:


> How do l'm get rid of my two collectibles and get TBT back in return  without selling it to someone.


you can't return collectibles to the shop


----------



## Lunaresque

I haven't been able to earn TBT after I post for some reason... am I doing something wrong? 
The last time I earned was yesterday, but after I post my TBT doesn't increase nothing pops up in the transactions page

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Ok nvm, it worked for this post, but 3 posts before that I didn't get any TBT :0 weird


----------



## Chris

Lunaresque said:


> I haven't been able to earn TBT after I post for some reason... am I doing something wrong?
> The last time I earned was yesterday, but after I post my TBT doesn't increase nothing pops up in the transactions page
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> Ok nvm, it worked for this post, but 3 posts before that I didn't get any TBT :0 weird



Your last few posts before this one were all in The Basement. Forum bells are switched off for Basement posts due to many of the threads in this board being games that only require short replies or threads with low discussion value.


----------



## Lunaresque

Vrisnem said:


> Your last few posts before this one were all in The Basement. Forum bells are switched off for Basement posts due to many of the threads in this board being games that only require short replies or threads with low discussion value.


Ohh my bad! Now that you mention it I do remember reading that before... I've just returned to the forums after years away haha thanks for explaining it!


----------



## Mayor Ng

Hi! I have some questions:

- Have the staff considered making collectibles from glass teapots?   I am a tea lover and would love for anything to have tea-associated collectible to be made available!
- Where can I find details on future events on TBT? Will news or updates be uploaded on the Bulletin Board days or weeks before an event?


----------



## Mairmalade

Mayor Ng said:


> Hi! I have some questions:
> 
> - Have the staff considered making collectibles from glass teapots?   I am a tea lover and would love for anything to have tea-associated collectible to be made available!
> - Where can I find details on future events on TBT? Will news or updates be uploaded on the Bulletin Board days or weeks before an event?



Teapots would make lovely collectibles. There's so many possibilities!  They're typically made with a theme in mind (surrounding events, for example).

TBT-hosted events will be posted on the Bulletin Board. If you take a peek, you'll notice some announcements are made the day of (e.g.: themed weeks/one-shots) whereas others are posted a few days prior (e.g.: Easter 2019 events). Initial plans may also be posted in Bell Tree Directs.

Stay tuned!


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello! I have a doubt, please.
A few days ago I purchased a collectible to gift to someone who did something big for me. I followed a guide that warned me that I wouldn't get any notification when that person received it, so I didn't expect it.
But today, looking at the shop again, I saw this in the cart (picture). The gift is still there?   It doesn't appear in my inventory, so I thought it was sent. It wasn't? Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Opal

Does anyone know how I can view the threads that I created only? I keep forgetting how to do this.


----------



## Mairmalade

GuerreraD said:


> Hello! I have a doubt, please.
> A few days ago I purchased a collectible to gift to someone who did something big for me. I followed a guide that warned me that I wouldn't get any notification when that person received it, so I didn't expect it.
> But today, looking at the shop again, I saw this in the cart (picture). The gift is still there?   It doesn't appear in my inventory, so I thought it was sent. It wasn't? Do I need to do anything else?



The recipient will get a confirmation that they received something. May be worthwhile to check-in with them. That said, I do not see a recent purchase made by you so I do not believe it went through. I always found it easiest to buy the item for myself and then gift through the inventory screen. 



Opal said:


> Does anyone know how I can view the threads that I created only? I keep forgetting how to do this.



Yes! There is an option to do this on your profile. Select the 'Find' box and then select 'Find all threads...' like in the thumbnail below:


----------



## Stella-Io

Opal said:


> Does anyone know how I can view the threads that I created only? I keep forgetting how to do this.



If you go from the Home screen to those 3 bars on the top of the page, there's a section called your threads, it pulls up the threads I've made

Edit: oops a mod answered already, thou a different way of finding threads you've made


----------



## Sophie23

Hi! I bumped on my thread Thursday is it okay to bump any time today? (I wasn’t on yesterday) 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

What if you can’t bump every 4 hours what if you bump some 4 hours today and then started in the morning tomorrow? Would that be a problem?

and what if I bumped now and then bumped 5 hours or higher then 4 would that be okay?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

How is the amiibo post office used? How DO you trade amiibo cards?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorSophie23 said:


> Hi! I bumped on my thread Thursday is it okay to bump any time today? (I wasn’t on yesterday)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> What if you can’t bump every 4 hours what if you bump some 4 hours today and then started in the morning tomorrow? Would that be a problem?
> 
> and what if I bumped now and then bumped 5 hours or higher then 4 would that be okay?


Yes! The bump rule was put into place as a way to prevent people from constantly bumping their thread every hour. You can bump your thread anytime as long as it’s not before those 4 hours.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> How is the amiibo post office used? How DO you trade amiibo cards?


You will be sharing an address (Home Address, Work Address or PO Box) of sorts to mail off the Amiibo cards agreed to in the trade. Like anything online there’s always a chance of getting scammed or concerns about privacy, so it’s something to keep in mind if you choose to trade with others here.


----------



## Sophie23

Tom said:


> Yes! The bump rule was put into place as a way to prevent people from constantly bumping their thread every hour. You can bump your thread anytime as long as it’s not before those 4 hours.



does it matter what time I continue the bump tomorrow in the morning?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorSophie23 said:


> does it matter what time I continue the bump tomorrow in the morning?


As long as it’s been four hours between your last bump. So if for example the last post in your thread was your own bump, as long as it’s been four or more hours since you’re good. If somebody else posted in your thread last, you ought to be fine.


----------



## Sophie23

Tom said:


> As long as it’s been four hours between your last bump. So if for example the last post in your thread was your own bump, as long as it’s been four or more hours since you’re good. If somebody else posted in your thread last, you ought to be fine.



okay, thanks. I’m trying to bump correctly

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

So it’s okay to bump higher than 4 hours, whatever day it is?


----------



## Mistreil

MayorSophie23 said:


> okay, thanks. I’m trying to bump correctly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> So it’s okay to bump higher than 4 hours, whatever day it is?


Yes -- you can bump whenever you want, as long as its been at least 4 hours since your last bump (days later, weeks, etc. are all fine).


----------



## Alienfish

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
  This user's profile is not available.    

So I ran into this while searching for members/usernames that could be free.. anyone knows what this is? obviously there is someone with a said name but you can't view them at all?


----------



## Sosisa

Idk where to post this but I've been wondering how you earn TBT bells?


----------



## LadyDestani

Sosisa said:


> Idk where to post this but I've been wondering how you earn TBT bells?



You earn TBT bells just by posting in the forums.  You can also sell in-game items or bells for TBT.


----------



## Alienfish

Sosisa said:


> Idk where to post this but I've been wondering how you earn TBT bells?


Yeah, in addition to previous post there are some places like Basement where you don't earn bells by posting.

Anyway, anyone knows what those unavailable profiles/usernames are?


----------



## Chris

sunflowerhippie said:


> Yeah, in addition to previous post there are some places like Basement where you don't earn bells by posting.
> 
> Anyway, anyone knows what those unavailable profiles/usernames are?



You would need to give us a specific example in order for us to be able to look into what may be causing this.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> You would need to give us a specific example in order for us to be able to look into what may be causing this.


Alright, do you want me to make a CTS or contact any staff personally?


----------



## Chris

sunflowerhippie said:


> Alright, do you want me to make a CTS or contact any staff personally?



You could either make a CTS thread or you're welcome to PM me. There could be a simple explanation for why users are unable to access it. If it appears to be something more complex I'll pass it onto Jeremy to look into.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> You could either make a CTS thread or you're welcome to PM me. There could be a simple explanation for why users are unable to access it. If it appears to be something more complex I'll pass it onto Jeremy to look into.


Yeah, I'll get the link/proof and contact either way. Thank you


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a place to submit suggestions? There's so many polls in the NH general that I feel like it should get their own sub thread from people asking for help to pick their dreamies or just ranking polls.


----------



## Dinosaurz

What do warning points mean


----------



## daisyy

Dinosaurz said:


> What do warning points mean


there is a section about warning points in the rules: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-bell-tree-rules-and-guidelines.94559/#Warnings


----------



## Dinosaurz

daisyy said:


> there is a section about warning points in the rules: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-bell-tree-rules-and-guidelines.94559/#Warnings


Maybe I’m blind but where?


----------



## Chris

Dinosaurz said:


> What do warning points mean



They don't have any specific meaning right now. If/when we decide to do something with these points we will make that clear.


----------



## Mairmalade

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a place to submit suggestions? There's so many polls in the NH general that I feel like it should get their own sub thread from people asking for help to pick their dreamies or just ranking polls.



There's no official ongoing suggestion form that I'm aware of. The best place would be making a thread here on The Bell Tree HQ for community input.


----------



## aericell

Will there be a way for us to access our old photo albums from TBT 2.0?


----------



## Rubombee

Was gonna make a thread for this but actually posting here is probably better-

Do you need to have a thread for your island (and to link it in the Account details, of course) for it to show up like this?





I'd seen a few people who had theirs appear in their postbit/sidebar like this and couldn't find out how they got it to do that — but today I saw another few of them and checked: all had a thread linked. Which is why I'm asking here for confirmation :)


----------



## Chris

Rubombee said:


> Was gonna make a thread for this but actually posting here is probably better-
> 
> Do you need to have a thread for your island (and to link it in the Account details, of course) for it to show up like this?
> View attachment 275421
> 
> I'd seen a few people who had theirs appear in their postbit/sidebar like this and couldn't find out how they got it to do that — but today I saw another few of them and checked: all had a thread linked. Which is why I'm asking here for confirmation :)




Yes, you need to fill in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field to enable your island name to appear in the postbit.

You would need to make a thread in the Island Journals board, and then put the numbers at the end of the thread URL into the *NH - Island Thread ID* field. This will then display the name you have entered in the *NH-Island Name *field in your sidebar. 

e.g. the URL for my thread is below. So I have the last six characters, 517909, entered in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field:


		Code:
	

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/welcome-to-the-viles.517909/


----------



## Rubombee

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, you need to fill in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field to enable your island name to appear in the postbit.
> 
> You would need to make a thread in the Island Journals board, and then put the numbers at the end of the thread URL into the *NH - Island Thread ID* field. This will then display the name you have entered in the *NH-Island Name *field in your sidebar.
> 
> e.g. the URL for my thread is below. So I have the last six characters, 517909, entered in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/welcome-to-the-viles.517909/


Yes, thank you very much! I had understood the "thread ID" part, no worries, but thanks for explaining anyway :D

Actually, while I'm at it, I might as well ask… I was planning on making an art thread at some point (so, in the Museum), to post mostly drawings of the headcanons/almost lore I have for my island — cause I've been having many ideas when playing.
I wanted to put the link to this eventual thread in the "island thread ID" field. Would that be alright?


----------



## Mairmalade

Rubombee said:


> Yes, thank you very much! I had understood the "thread ID" part, no worries, but thanks for explaining anyway :D
> 
> Actually, while I'm at it, I might as well ask… I was planning on making an art thread at some point (so, in the Museum), to post mostly drawings of the headcanons/almost lore I have for my island — cause I've been having many ideas when playing.
> I wanted to put the link to this eventual thread in the "island thread ID" field. Would that be alright?



While it is intended for Island Journals, if you are solely using art as a way to express and share your Animal Crossing island/experiences, I don't see a problem with linking that eventual thread in that field.


----------



## Sophie23

Question 1: if you reply to someone who’s posted on your thread does that count as a bump?

Question 2: if you post anything on your thread (not replying to someone) does that count as a bump?

Question 3: if someone posts on your thread does that count as a bump?

Question 4: if someone replies to you on your thread does that count as a bump?

Question 5: Are you allowed to bump on your thread if it’s in the museum?


----------



## Chris

MayorSophie23 said:


> Question 1: if you reply to someone who’s posted on your thread does that count as a bump?
> 
> Question 2: if you post anything on your thread (not replying to someone) does that count as a bump?
> 
> Question 3: if someone posts on your thread does that count as a bump?
> 
> Question 4: if someone replies to you on your thread does that count as a bump?
> 
> Question 5: Are you allowed to bump on your thread if it’s in the museum?



1. No, responding to another user's post is not considered a bump. 

2. If you were the last person to post in the thread then, yes, this would be considered a bump. 

3. If someone posts on your thread it is not considered a bump unless it is clear that bumping the thread was the sole motive of their post. If their post contributes to the thread (e.g. discussing a user's artwork in an art thread) then this would not be a bump.

4. See the answer above.  

5. Yes. Bumping is allowed every four hours in The Museum.


----------



## PinkStarburst

Sorry if this has already been answered recently - is there any way to change the order that collectibles appear?


----------



## Midoriya

PinkStarburst said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered recently - is there any way to change the order that collectibles appear?



Not currently.  They are ordered by date, with the oldest on the bottom right and the newest on the top left.  Hope this helps ^^


----------



## radical6

how do i check a persons posts in one thread only? I cant find it the old way anymore.this is for mafia


----------



## Chris

radical6 said:


> how do i check a persons posts in one thread only? I cant find it the old way anymore.this is for mafia




Go to the thread you want to search
Open the search menu (next to the shop button)
Leave the 'search' field blank
Enter the person's username in the 'member' field
Press search


----------



## Yusuke_Star

Now I already read all the rules for the forums twice already when I joined, but I don't know if I remember you can give a friend seashells or not. So I want to know, can you?


----------



## Chris

Yusuke_Star said:


> Now I already read all the rules for the forums twice already when I joined, but I don't know if I remember you can give a friend seashells or not. So I want to know, can you?



Seashells are not transferrable.


----------



## Stella-Io

I can't figure this out and I'm starting to think it isn't a thing anymore.

I could have sworn I saw someone on TBT 3.0 with a user colour title change. Is it not a thing anymore or am I not configuring it right?

Ftr I'm always on mobile with the site not showing signatures, idk if that has anythin to do with it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Stella-Io said:


> I can't figure this out and I'm starting to think it isn't a thing anymore.
> 
> I could have sworn I saw someone on TBT 3.0 with a user colour title change. Is it not a thing anymore or am I not configuring it right?
> 
> Ftr I'm always on mobile with the site not showing signatures, idk if that has anythin to do with it.



It is still something you can do and the user title color is shown on mobile as well.

Looking at your collectible lineup right now I don’t see the item. Currently you have to make sure it’s not hidden in your inventory.

Have the active box checked and the hidden box left unchecked. Save those settings and refresh the page.

I’ve seen some members report that checking, saving, unchecking, and saving again has helped.

When configuring, you do need to include the ‘#’ before your desired hex color code.

Give ‘er a go! 

*edit: *thank you @Vrisnem for sharing the method credit below! I didn’t know where/who it had originated from!  ❤


----------



## Chris

Stella-Io said:


> I can't figure this out and I'm starting to think it isn't a thing anymore.
> 
> I could have sworn I saw someone on TBT 3.0 with a user colour title change. Is it not a thing anymore or am I not configuring it right?
> 
> Ftr I'm always on mobile with the site not showing signatures, idk if that has anythin to do with it.



User title colours are still a thing, but they're a little trickier to reactivate and the collectible needs be visible for other people to see it. Most people hide the collectible which also hides the colour from everyone except them.

Credit for this method goes to @Lellyna:

first make collectible inactive and hidden
should show no colour

then change it to active and hidden
should now be visible to you only

then change it to active and unhidden
should now be visible to everyone


*edit:* didn't see @Mairmalade had posted!


----------



## Midoriya

On the topic of user title color changes, just testing this, but is mine visible now?


----------



## Mairmalade

Izuku Midoriya said:


> On the topic of user title color changes, just testing this, but is mine visible now?



Yes, it's visible!


----------



## Stella-Io

Mairmalade said:


> It is still something you can do and the user title color is shown on mobile as well.
> 
> Looking at your collectible lineup right now I don’t see the item. Currently you have to make sure it’s not hidden in your inventory.
> 
> Have the active box checked and the hidden box left unchecked. Save those settings and refresh the page.
> 
> I’ve seen some members report that checking, saving, unchecking, and saving again has helped.
> 
> When configuring, you do need to include the ‘#’ before your desired hex color code.
> 
> Give ‘er a go!
> 
> *edit: *thank you @Vrisnem for sharing the method credit below! I didn’t know where/who it had originated from!  ❤





Vrisnem said:


> User title colours are still a thing, but they're a little trickier to reactivate and the collectible needs be visible for other people to see it. Most people hide the collectible which also hides the colour from everyone except them.
> 
> Credit for this method goes to @Lellyna:
> 
> first make collectible inactive and hidden
> should show no colour
> 
> then change it to active and hidden
> should now be visible to you only
> 
> then change it to active and unhidden
> should now be visible to everyone
> 
> 
> *edit:* didn't see @Mairmalade had posted!



Thank you both! I tried it last night then when I didn't see my title colour changed I thought it had changed with TBT 3.0. Now my title is changed but I realized after I did it I used the wrong one and that I wanted to use my other one. I will def apply this method to my other user title colour change. Thanks much!


----------



## Alienfish

Izuku Midoriya said:


> On the topic of user title color changes, just testing this, but is mine visible now?


If it's green then yes... lol ninjad bc it never showed some posts :/

On another hand, thanks Mairmalade and Vrisnem for posting, managed to mess around so mine worked too


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh how do I upload images from my laptop to here?


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> Bruh how do I upload images from my laptop to here?



Use the button circled in the image below:


----------



## Laureline

Can someone explain how I can get my island name under my picture? The directions confuse me.


----------



## Chris

Laureline said:


> Can someone explain how I can get my island name under my picture? The directions confuse me.



You need to set-up an island journal in order to have your island name appear in your sidebar.

To do this you need to make a thread in the Island Journals board, and then put the numbers at the end of the thread URL into the *NH - Island Thread ID* field on the Account Details page. This will then display the name you have entered in the *NH-Island Name *field in your sidebar. 

e.g. the URL for my thread is below. So I have the last six characters, 517909, entered in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field:


		Code:
	

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/welcome-to-the-viles.517909/


----------



## melonbread

so on the older layout/older version of the Bell Tree Forums site, there used to be a sidebar thingie on your profile  (you would click on and view your entire profile page),  where you could upload your own pictures/images.  it was on the left hand side of your profile page i think? what happened to that?  can i still access those photos i uploaded somewhere? or is it completely gone- and there's no way to recover it via the new site? or can it be recovered somehow? i had some photos i uploaded when i was playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and i was wondering what happened to them. sorry if this is a weird question, i'm just mildly curious!

plus if it is gone, i want to say it was a nice little feature and maybe the owners/developers of this site could put it back someday, that would be cool.  you know what i'm talking about, right?  : )    (i hope so, or it'll just sound silly... haha...)


----------



## Chris

melonbread said:


> so on the older layout/older version of the Bell Tree Forums site, there used to be a sidebar thingie on your profile  (you would click on and view your entire profile page),  where you could upload your own pictures/images.  it was on the left hand side of your profile page i think? what happened to that?  can i still access those photos i uploaded somewhere? or is it completely gone- and there's no way to recover it via the new site? or can it be recovered somehow? i had some photos i uploaded when i was playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and i was wondering what happened to them. sorry if this is a weird question, i'm just mildly curious!
> 
> plus if it is gone, i want to say it was a nice little feature and maybe the owners/developers of this site could put it back someday, that would be cool.  you know what i'm talking about, right?  : )    (i hope so, or it'll just sound silly... haha...)



The gallery was not transferred over to TBT 3.0. If you make a thread in *Contact the Staff* Jeremy may be able to help you recover your old image files.


----------



## Locket

hello this might have been an answered question already and i might've missed it but: has there been any update on the sunrise/sunset/night themes? still kinda trippy when im going through tbt at 10pm and its still bright and blue
if theres no update don't worry too much its understandable


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Why is the New Leaf patterned egg collectible called the "poptart egg"?


----------



## Mairmalade

Locket said:


> hello this might have been an answered question already and i might've missed it but: has there been any update on the sunrise/sunset/night themes? still kinda trippy when im going through tbt at 10pm and its still bright and blue
> if theres no update don't worry too much its understandable


No specific timeframe yet as there’s a few other incoming features, but it’s definitely missed and still on the radar. 


xSuperMario64x said:


> Why is the New Leaf patterned egg collectible called the "poptart egg"?


It mimics the style of the limited edition Animal Crossing 3DS XL system which many jokingly said looked like a poptart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mairmalade said:


> It mimics the style of the limited edition Animal Crossing 3DS XL system which many jokingly said looked like a poptart.
> 
> View attachment 283220


I knew that the pattern was the same as the ACNL 3DS but I never knew about the poptart thing. Personally I don't think it looks like a poptart lol


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Is it just me? I cannot access two forums. Clicking on their links gives me this message: "Oops! We ran into some problems. The search cannot be completed. Please try again later."

I can click on and read the last updated post in the forum but not the forum itself.

The two forums are Pattern Gallery (in Able Sisters) and Island Journals. The rest of the site works fine for me.


----------



## Midoriya

CrankyCupcake said:


> Is it just me? I cannot access two forums. Clicking on their links gives me this message: "Oops! We ran into some problems. The search cannot be completed. Please try again later."
> 
> I can click on and read the last updated post in the forum but not the forum itself.
> 
> The two forums are Pattern Gallery (in Able Sisters) and Island Journals. The rest of the site works fine for me.



Also just wanted to say I noticed this happened not too long ago, but with the basement, and it was at around this time on a different day.  It said that there was an error with the database, so I’m guessing it may be related to that.  Or not!  I’m really not sure.  

EDIT: It was last Thursday at around this exact time.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Also just wanted to say I noticed this happened not too long ago, but with the basement, and it was at around this time on a different day.  It said that there was an error with the database, so I’m guessing it may be related to that.  Or not!  I’m really not sure.



I have no idea. It's been this way for me for the past 3 hours. I cleared my browser cache but nothing's changed. I still can't access the two forums.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Izuku Midoriya said:


> EDIT: It was last Thursday at around this exact time.



The issue resolved itself for you? How long did it take?


----------



## Midoriya

CrankyCupcake said:


> The issue resolved itself for you? How long did it take?



It took around, I want to say, ten to thirty minutes to resolve itself, so that’s really weird that it has been three hours and you still can’t access those forums.  :/ I think the staff will be able to answer this better though.  Hoping it works for you soon!


----------



## Chris

CrankyCupcake said:


> Is it just me? I cannot access two forums. Clicking on their links gives me this message: "Oops! We ran into some problems. The search cannot be completed. Please try again later."
> 
> I can click on and read the last updated post in the forum but not the forum itself.
> 
> The two forums are Pattern Gallery (in Able Sisters) and Island Journals. The rest of the site works fine for me.



I've not heard of this happening before. Will make sure Jeremy sees this - he handles the more technical issues.


----------



## Darcy94x

I also cannot access the journals part  just as I was about to star making mine all pretty and stuff as for once both my children are sleeping at the same time! :')


----------



## Chris

CrankyCupcake said:


> I have no idea. It's been this way for me for the past 3 hours. I cleared my browser cache but nothing's changed. I still can't access the two forums.





Darcy94x said:


> I also cannot access the journals part  just as I was about to star making mine all pretty and stuff as for once both my children are sleeping at the same time! :')



It is completely inaccessible rather than impacting specific users. Jeremy's been notified but he's offline right now. He will likely look into it later today.


----------



## Darcy94x

Vrisnem said:


> It is completely inaccessible rather than impacting specific users. Jeremy's been notified but he's offline right now. He will likely look into it later today.


Thanks for letting us know! Just posted so you knew it was affecting more than just 1 user!


----------



## xTech

Hi, not sure if this is just happening to me, but I just noticed that when i'm trying to search it comes up with the error message " A server error occurred. Please try again later.". Doesn't seem to matter if I search for something in a particular forum or the whole site itself, nothing seems to get it to work right now.

Edit: The same error seems to occur when you click on the 'postings' tab on a user's profile as well, yet the 'latest activity' tab seems to be working perfectly fine, if that helps pinpoint the problem at all.


----------



## Mairmalade

xTech said:


> Hi, not sure if this is just happening to me, but I just noticed that when i'm trying to search it comes up with the error message " A server error occurred. Please try again later.". Doesn't seem to matter if I search for something in a particular forum or the whole site itself, nothing seems to get it to work right now.


It is not just you - I receive the same error when attempting any search. Likely related to the above issue with not being able to access certain boards as you will see the same error when clicking 'Island Journals.' *@Vrisnem *has notified Jeremy so he'll be able to check it out when he's able.

Edit: the search function has been fixed!


----------



## Jeremy

Both issues have now been resolved!


----------



## Jeremy

This is related to the issue earlier, which is why I'm putting it here: searching will not show complete results for a bit because the forum's search index is being rebuilt. I'll edit this post when it's done, which should be later tonight.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

I wasn't sure if I should make a thread here for this but I'll ask here first.

So I make amiibo tags and was wondering if I was allowed to do a giveaway/what that would look like as it is a physical item. I figured I'd just RNG it and pm details but I want to make sure that it's allowed first as I know the whole "physical item" thing is a unique thing for this. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Chris

painchri589 said:


> I wasn't sure if I should make a thread here for this but I'll ask here first.
> 
> So I make amiibo tags and was wondering if I was allowed to do a giveaway/what that would look like as it is a physical item. I figured I'd just RNG it and pm details but I want to make sure that it's allowed first as I know the whole "physical item" thing is a unique thing for this.
> 
> Thanks!!


Sorry to say we would not allow this.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Vrisnem said:


> Sorry to say we would not allow this.


That's fine, just wanted to check! Thanks!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

What's the general rule regarding homebrew discussion? I'd like to make a general discussion thread in the Nintendo section about it discussing the different features, game mods, Nintendo Wiiimmf, etc. Obviously the piracy aspect part of it is why I'm asking. If I put a disclaimer to not talk about the piracy part of it as far as where and how to get free games would it be okay to make? I personally don't think that part would be an issue here but I understand if it's something that should be normally regulated.


----------



## MasterM64

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the general rule regarding homebrew discussion? I'd like to make a general discussion thread in the Nintendo section about it discussing the different features, game mods, Nintendo Wiiimmf, etc. Obviously the piracy aspect part of it is why I'm asking. If I put a disclaimer to not talk about the piracy part of it as far as where and how to get free games would it be okay to make? I personally don't think that part would be an issue here but I understand if it's something that should be normally regulated.



I think the general rule thumb is that discussion of hacking in general is not allowed under the rules in Community Guidelines Section 4, but we will see what the staff have to say.


----------



## Toska

Probably a silly question, but I've never used this feature before. I'm trying to attach an image, so I hit "Attach files". After clicking the image, it says something to the extent of the image being too large. I know theres another way to attach images, but from what I see it makes the quality extremely low. (Plus i dont know how to do it)

It's for the ACNH Campsite Contest/Event, so I want it to look as good as possible. How do I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Probably a silly question, but I've never used this feature before. I'm trying to attach an image, so I hit "Attach files". After clicking the image, it says something to the extent of the image being too large. I know theres another way to attach images, but from what I see it makes the quality extremely low. (Plus i dont know how to do it)
> 
> It's for the ACNH Campsite Contest/Event, so I want it to look as good as possible. How do I fix this? Thanks!


I would recommend using an outside image host then such as Imgur to upload your images to. Once uploaded it should include links/BB Code to use in a post for the contest.


----------



## Toska

Tom said:


> I would recommend using an outside image host then such as Imgur to upload your images to. Once uploaded it should include links/BB Code to use in a post for the contest.


I'll try it out. Thank you!


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a time limit for how long I have to edit a post? I want to post the villagers I currently had in the unrated villager's thread and want to be able to just edit the one post so I don't show up multiple times when people use the search this thread for a particular villager


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Have snow bunnies become giftable/tradable yet? I ask because I want a snow bunny with a personal message attached.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Probably a silly question, but I've never used this feature before. I'm trying to attach an image, so I hit "Attach files". After clicking the image, it says something to the extent of the image being too large. I know theres another way to attach images, but from what I see it makes the quality extremely low. (Plus i dont know how to do it)
> 
> It's for the ACNH Campsite Contest/Event, so I want it to look as good as possible. How do I fix this? Thanks!


If you upload an image with a link instead of trying to upload directly to the forum then it should work. Like if you initially upload it to Imgur or ImgBB and then link it here it should work just fine 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Have snow bunnies become giftable/tradable yet? I ask because I want a snow bunny with a personal message attached.


As far as I know the aurora sky, yule log, and snow bunny collectibles are still non-giftable.


----------



## Emmsey

Is there anything I can do to report if a trader agreed to a trade and then has subsequently ignored all communications? I’m not personally bothered as I was weary and never got to the stage of moving my character out. But would like to be able warn others to be mindful of this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a time limit for how long I have to edit a post? I want to post the villagers I currently had in the unrated villager's thread and want to be able to just edit the one post so I don't show up multiple times when people use the search this thread for a particular villager


 As far as I am aware, there’s no time limit on post edits on TBT 3.0. You can probably go back to your very first post and edit that now if you’d like. 



Emmsey said:


> Is there anything I can do to report if a trader agreed to a trade and then has subsequently ignored all communications? I’m not personally bothered as I was weary and never got to the stage of moving my character out. But would like to be able warn others to be mindful of this?


You can leave negative feedback as you’ve essentially done everything you can but the buyer hasn’t responded/wasted your time. If they disagree, they can report it and if needed staff with intervene further (I think, am not staff anymore).


----------



## Mairmalade

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the general rule regarding homebrew discussion? I'd like to make a general discussion thread in the Nintendo section about it discussing the different features, game mods, Nintendo Wiiimmf, etc. Obviously the piracy aspect part of it is why I'm asking. If I put a disclaimer to not talk about the piracy part of it as far as where and how to get free games would it be okay to make? I personally don't think that part would be an issue here but I understand if it's something that should be normally regulated.


Even with a disclaimer about piracy, would advise against a central topic as the context may quickly lead to the promotion and discussion (e.g.: guides, links to external content) of material that tip-toes around our guidelines on prohibited content.


Emmsey said:


> Is there anything I can do to report if a trader agreed to a trade and then has subsequently ignored all communications? I’m not personally bothered as I was weary and never got to the stage of moving my character out. But would like to be able warn others to be mindful of this?


Would be happy to look into this with you if you'd like to send me a PM with more information.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mairmalade said:


> Even with a disclaimer about piracy, would advise against a central topic as the context may quickly lead to the promotion and discussion (e.g.: guides, links to external content) of material that tip-toes around our guidelines on prohibited content.



Gotcha, gotcha. No biggie, just thought I would ask. I appreciate the response!


----------



## Pintuition

I noticed this for the first time when I sent someone TBT yesterday and wanted to ask...what is the "redeem" page for that comes up on the side next to donate when you send someone bells? It has a little box with "redemption code" in it. I'm just wondering what this is and if it's a current feature of the site! Thanks!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pintuition said:


> I noticed this for the first time when I sent someone TBT yesterday and wanted to ask...what is the "redeem" page for that comes up on the side next to donate when you send someone bells? It has a little box with "redemption code" in it. I'm just wondering what this is and if it's a current feature of the site! Thanks!


I don’t believe there’s any active use right now, but generally during events like the TBT Egg Hunt there’s “puzzles”  that require you to enter the correct phrase into the redemption form.


----------



## Sheep Villager

If I were to do a dream journal (a journal of random islands I bump in to while using dream suite) where would it go?

 Would it go in the island journals? Are we even allowed to upload tour blogs about other peoples islands?​


----------



## JellyBeans

is it possible to search within a thread to find your own replies?


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> If I were to do a dream journal (a journal of random islands I bump in to while using dream suite) where would it go?
> 
> Would it go in the island journals? Are we even allowed to upload tour blogs about other peoples islands?​


You can use your own Island Journal for this purpose, yes. It is fine as long as the thread clearly isn't an advertisement for other social media - eg if you were using it to advertise videos from your own YouTube account then this wouldn't be okay.



JellyBeans said:


> is it possible to search within a thread to find your own replies?



Yes, you can!


Go to the thread you want to search
Open the search menu (next to the shop button)
Leave the 'search' field blank
Select "this thread" from the dropdown menu 
Enter your own username in the 'member' field
Press search


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Will we ever see more balloon collectibles? I (as well as mog, for sure) would love to see a yellow one!


----------



## Jhine7

How exactly does the Extended Feedback Stats work on your profile? The charts don't really make much sense to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Another question I have that I've been wondering for a while. Some collectibles have high-res versions that were probably shrunk down (weird doll, strange doll, 2019 candy cane) but are there any other collectibles like this? If so, I'd be interested in seeing the high-res versions of other collectibles 

If not, then I'm assuming you guys make these collectibles the same way that, say, sprites in video games are made?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Can l change the theme on the forums to make it darker because it's too bright for me. Idk if it's possible or not.


----------



## Mairmalade

xSuperMario64x said:


> Will we ever see more balloon collectibles? I (as well as mog, for sure) would love to see a yellow one!


There are a few collectible sets of items in various colors (balloons, candies, feathers, etc.) so it is possible to add another to the set, but there are no immediate plans for one that I'm aware of currently!


Jhine7 said:


> How exactly does the Extended Feedback Stats work on your profile? The charts don't really make much sense to me.


The extended feedback stats are a way to view how your feedback evolves overtime (including your feedback activity). You may learn that there are certain days/times when you trade often and see dips or spikes of particular feedback.

For example, on July 1 if you received five positive feedback and then received only one on July 2, you'd see the line dip. If you then received 10 on July 6, you'd see a spike upwards.


Mr_Persona said:


> Can l change the theme on the forums to make it darker because it's too bright for me. Idk if it's possible or not.


We only have one theme at this time so unfortunately this is not possible. We did have the colors change throughout the day before we made the switch to XenForo from vBulletin (e.g.: there would be a nighttime banner and a darker blue background during the night). This is something we're hoping to bring back in some capacity in the future. 

If you have Windows 10, I would recommend turning on 'Night Light' or reducing the brightness within your display settings. An application such as flux may also help combat the brightness. Lifesaver for me!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mairmalade said:


> There are a few collectible sets of items in various colors (balloons, candies, feathers, etc.) so it is possible to add another to the set, but there are no immediate plans for one that I'm aware of currently!
> 
> The extended feedback stats are a way to view how your feedback evolves overtime (including your feedback activity). You may learn that there are certain days/times when you trade often and see dips or spikes of particular feedback.
> 
> For example, on July 1 if you received five positive feedback and then received only one on July 2, you'd see the line dip. If you then received 10 on July 6, you'd see a spike upwards.
> 
> We only have one theme at this time so unfortunately this is not possible. We did have the colors change throughout the day before we made the switch to XenForo from vBulletin (e.g.: there would be a nighttime banner and a darker blue background during the night). This is something we're hoping to bring back in some capacity in the future.
> 
> If you have Windows 10, I would recommend turning on 'Night Light' or reducing the brightness within your display settings. An application such as flux may also help combat the brightness. Lifesaver for me!


Ok thanks and my laptop is on the lowest it can be, it's just brighter on phone even when screen is at maximum darkness.


----------



## dividere

on the mobile version of the site is there a way to let signatures display? no one's signatures are visible for me

also what exactly does "ignoring" someone do? does it just not bring any notifications from the person?


----------



## Mairmalade

ittybittybudgie said:


> on the mobile version of the site is there a way to let signatures display? no one's signatures are visible for me
> 
> also what exactly does "ignoring" someone do? does it just not bring any notifications from the person?


1. There is - technically! If you’re using iOS, turn off ‘Portrait Orientation Lock.’ On Android, turn auto rotate on. When viewing the site, turn your phone horizontally and you’ll be able to view it in desktop mode and will see signatures. 

2. If you ignore a user, their posts will be hidden automatically for you; however, you have the ability to uncover them. They are still be able to see your posts but will not be able to send you private messages.


----------



## loveclove

Hello! When will the august birthstone be available on the shop? I have my birthday this month and I'm excited to get it!


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> Hello! When will the august birthstone be available on the shop? I have my birthday this month and I'm excited to get it!


Thanks for bringing this up! An admin has now added it to the shop.


----------



## loveclove

Vrisnem said:


> Thanks for bringing this up! An admin has now added it to the shop.


Thank you!


----------



## Yusuke_Star

Is it bad if l help someone on here with TBT, like l send them TBT once in awhile to help them reach their goals?


----------



## Toska

I've made many typos in my ACNH Coffee Contest entry, but I've saw you're not able to edit your post. Can I edit it to fix the typos? Thanks


----------



## JSS

I've been wondering, does the new conversations inbox have some sort of limit? I ask because there used to be one in the old inbox but I can't find any capacity info on there now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

more of just a general opinion than a question, but I still really want a toilet paper collectible lol.


----------



## Antonio

xSuperMario64x said:


> more of just a general opinion than a question, but I still really want a toilet paper collectible lol.


I second this therefore it must be added or we riot on Sunday.


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a reason why searching within a thread order the posts by date? It's so frustrating trying to find people in the LF Villager thread and I have to go through results that are from March to find more recent posts.


----------



## Hypno KK

Did the staff take any action about that user who said they missed when everyone in the game was white? Because I got a warning about responding with "huh wtf??" to this but that comment was really damn racist.


----------



## Chris

Oo .... oO said:


> Did the staff take any action about that user who said they missed when everyone in the game was white? Because I got a warning about responding with "huh wtf??" to this but that comment was really damn racist.


We do not make any punitive action we take against users public.


----------



## Arstotzkan

Is there any way to use the search function to see all of the posts a particular user made in a thread?
Edit: Nvm I just figured it out after staring at it for 20 minutes, I'm an intellectual :,)


----------



## Chris

Arstotzkan said:


> Is there any way to use the search function to see all of the posts a particular user made in a thread?



Yes, you can!


Go to the thread you want to search
Open the search menu (next to the shop button)
Leave the 'search' field blank
Select "this thread" from the dropdown menu
Enter their username in the 'member' field
Press search


----------



## OtakuTrash

Hi, I just purchased an avatar animation with my seashells and I am trying to upload a gif. It isn't working, i've tried 6 gifs already but it says "the uploaded file is too large for the server to process". Is there a certain way to use this? Please help


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Maybe a dumb question but how do I change my title, it’s been months and I still can’t figure it out


----------



## Midoriya

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Maybe a dumb question but how do I change my title, it’s been months and I still can’t figure it out



Click on your name at the top of the forums and go to “account details”.  Should be a space there for it.


----------



## Gingersnap

I think it's because of the wording in the shop, but if we buy a backdrop we'll have it forever right? The way the shop is wording it sounds like the backdrop on forum posts will disappear from the user after Sep 1st and it will need to be purchased again.


----------



## Midoriya

Gingersnap said:


> I think it's because of the wording in the shop, but if we buy a backdrop we'll have it forever right? The way the shop is wording it sounds like the backdrop on forum posts will disappear from the user after Sep 1st and it will need to be purchased again.



It should not expire until 30 days are up I think, so if purchased today it would expire sometime around September 14th.  I think the September 1st date just means that’s as late as you can purchase one.


----------



## seliph

is there a limit to the amount of bbcode images in a post? i'm trying to make one thats rather image heavy and the last few images just refuse to show up in preview lol

wait nvm i fixed it... might be an issue with imgur


----------



## Stella-Io

Oo .... oO said:


> Did the staff take any action about that user who said they missed when everyone in the game was white? Because I got a warning about responding with "huh wtf??" to this but that comment was really damn racist.



If that was the only response then it might fall under the rule of 'don't just post short things the post has to have content in it'. Like in the rules it states that posts shouldn't just be one or two word responses or 'thanks' or simple stuff like that. Obv The Basement is an exception with the one word response esp for game threads but in normal boards I think the rule still follows.

It could have also been seen as directing a bad word at a user.


----------



## WalceDony

What is this fair I keep hearing about?


----------



## Antonio

WalceDony said:


> What is this fair I keep hearing about?


A month long event filled with mini-games, prizes, and more!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> A month long event filled with mini-games, prizes, and more!!!!!


You guys are expecting prizes??

BRB. Calling an emergency TBT Staff meeting.


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> You guys are expecting prizes??
> 
> BRB. Calling an emergency TBT Staff meeting.


This better be sarcasm or expect riots.


----------



## WalceDony

Antonio said:


> A month long event filled with mini-games, prizes, and more!!!!!


Thank you, do you know if the starting date for it been released yet?


----------



## Antonio

WalceDony said:


> Thank you, do you know if the starting date for it been released yet?


Today, most likely later.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Where did the glow wand and tetris collectibles go?


----------



## Larsi

Alolan_Apples said:


> Where did the glow wand and tetris collectibles go?



"Some collectibles may be unavailable right now as we prepare for The Bell Tree Fair tonight. Please do not worry if an item of yours is missing from your inventory."  So they will get back


----------



## rianne

I just noticed there is an option to "star" PMs in your inbox. I was wondering if there will be implementation in the future to have starred messages "pinned" towards the top, as having them starred currently just retains their position chronologically. 

(Not sure if that's even an option with the XenForo coding stuff; pls. forgive me for my ignorance of that.)


----------



## Mairmalade

rianne said:


> I just noticed there is an option to "star" PMs in your inbox. I was wondering if there will be implementation in the future to have starred messages "pinned" towards the top, as having them starred currently just retains their position chronologically.
> 
> (Not sure if that's even an option with the XenForo coding stuff; pls. forgive me for my ignorance of that.)


If you want to highlight/favorite certain conversations, you can star them and use the 'Filter' button on the top-right of your messages to show only conversations you have starred:






Their position would still be chronological, but certainly a lot less to sort through!


----------



## mangoe

I think my signature is broken . I created it in an online photo editor, uploaded it to google sites and copied the link in after double clicking. It just shows a little broken piece of paper for my signature. Is that just me, or do other people see that too? I've tried this method before for creating my old signature - and it didn't work. Help! It's my entry for the signature contest >.<


----------



## Mairmalade

mangoe said:


> I think my signature is broken . I created it in an online photo editor, uploaded it to google sites and copied the link in after double clicking. It just shows a little broken piece of paper for my signature. Is that just me, or do other people see that too? I've tried this method before for creating my old signature - and it didn't work. Help! It's my entry for the signature contest >.<


I see the same thing!  You'll want to make sure you're using the direct link for the image (e.g.: the image url followed by .jpg or .png or .jpeg) or else it won't show. It's likely that the google site you've uploaded to has permissions set up where the photos are private. When I right-click to open the source image it says I don't have permission to view it.

You may want to try uploading to a different hosting site like Imgur.


----------



## mangoe

Mairmalade said:


> I see the same thing!  You'll want to make sure you're using the direct link for the image (e.g.: the image url followed by .jpg or .png or .jpeg) or else it won't show. It's likely that the google site you've uploaded to has permissions set up where the photos are private. When I right-click to open the source image it says I don't have permission to view it.
> 
> You may want to try uploading to a different hosting site like Imgur.


ok, thank you!


----------



## mangoe

mangoe said:


> ok, thank you!


Just wanted to quickly double check - are you able to see the signature now? should be a little ombre splotch that says tbt fair 2020.


----------



## rianne

Mairmalade said:


> If you want to highlight/favorite certain conversations, you can star them and use the 'Filter' button on the top-right of your messages to show only conversations you have starred:
> 
> View attachment 305591
> 
> Their position would still be chronological, but certainly a lot less to sort through!


This will do.  I just have to remember that when I'm going through my messages. Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani

mangoe said:


> Just wanted to quickly double check - are you able to see the signature now? should be a little ombre splotch that says tbt fair 2020.


I can see it.


----------



## JSS

Do people get notifications when they're allowed a dodo code? I don't think I've gotten any and I'd love for that to happen


----------



## Chris

JSS said:


> Do people get notifications when they're allowed a dodo code? I don't think I've gotten any and I'd love for that to happen


They do not. It is something we hope to be able to add in future. Please do not take this as confirmation that it will definitely happen - unfortunately it's not as simple as pressing a button, otherwise we would have implemented it already!


----------



## JSS

Vrisnem said:


> They do not. It is something we hope to be able to add in future. Please do not take this as confirmation that it will definitely happen - unfortunately it's not as simple as pressing a button, otherwise we would have implemented it already!


Ah ok, thanks. I understand. Hope to see it happen!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

On some threads the text box to type my reply in and the "insert quotes" "preview" buttons are missing. On those threads when I try to interact with the page such as give a comment a like or attach a file it takes me to a new page instead of being able to do it on the page itself like normal. I'm also not able to type a reply but I see other people doing so recently and it doesn't appear to be locked. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Is there a way to change it so that when we open a thread it stays on the first page and doesn't go the the first unread coment? It's really frustrating to have to keep going back, especially with the Fair right now, when I want to keep checking entry requirements!


----------



## Mairmalade

StarlitGlitch said:


> On some threads the text box to type my reply in and the "insert quotes" "preview" buttons are missing. On those threads when I try to interact with the page such as give a comment a like or attach a file it takes me to a new page instead of being able to do it on the page itself like normal. I'm also not able to type a reply but I see other people doing so recently and it doesn't appear to be locked. Any idea what's going on?


The 'Insert Quotes' will only appear in your reply options if you've selected the '+ Quote' on someone's post. The rest of these issues do not sound normal for a regular thread.

Would you be able to link to a couple threads where you’re experiencing this and provide additional screenshots of what you’re seeing?


Sloom Lagoon said:


> Is there a way to change it so that when we open a thread it stays on the first page and doesn't go the the first unread coment? It's really frustrating to have to keep going back, especially with the Fair right now, when I want to keep checking entry requirements!


I’m testing this on my tablet in desktop view, but you’re brought to the first page when you click the date stamp:


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Mairmalade said:


> I’m testing this on my tablet in desktop view, but you’re brought to the first page when you click the time stamp:
> View attachment 307784


Thank you, you're a time saver!


----------



## Dasimei

Are all transactions regarding real money prohibited here? My brother wants to sell custom paintings of people's animal crossing characters to support himself during covid and would like to post about it here, but I wanted to check before he posts to avoid a potential ban


----------



## rianne

Dasimei said:


> Are all transactions regarding real money prohibited here? My brother wants to sell custom paintings of people's animal crossing characters to support himself during covid and would like to post about it here, but I wanted to check before he posts to avoid a potential ban


RLC is allowed for art commissions; I'm guessing he also has an account on here? :3 

The *Museum Shop* is where he'd post his shop thread.* TBT rules, for your reference.*


----------



## Dasimei

rianne said:


> RLC is allowed for art commissions; I'm guessing he also has an account on here? :3
> 
> The *Museum Shop* is where he'd post his shop thread.* TBT rules, for your reference.*


Thank you! and yes, he recently made an account!
Nao_of_Honshu if you're curious c:


----------



## Straw hat

I just recently came back to the forum and many things changed. One of them being the currency, which confuses me greatly.
How does it work? How does one _figure out_ how much a TBT is valued, and how much is it worth currently?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Everytime I go on mobile version on Bell Tree, it always have an error and when I type in the keyboard and hit backspace, it always kick me out of the keyboard. And this only happens when I'm on Bell Tree, is there been a problem like this recently for others?


----------



## Toska

Mr_Persona said:


> Everytime I go on mobile version on Bell Tree, it always have an error and when I type in the keyboard and hit backspace, it always kick me out of the keyboard. And this only happens when I'm on Bell Tree, is there been a problem like this recently for others?



Yeah, this is happening to me, also. It  also happens whenever I hit enter. It's kind of weird, but I haven't mentioned anything yet. I'd love to see this fixed!


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Persona said:


> Everytime I go on mobile version on Bell Tree, it always have an error and when I type in the keyboard and hit backspace, it always kick me out of the keyboard. And this only happens when I'm on Bell Tree, is there been a problem like this recently for others?


Yes, this started happening to me yesterday or that's when I noticed it, at least. I thought I had screwed something up on my phone and tried everything I could think of to fix it but nothing worked. Then I realized it's only happening on this site. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## g u a v a

is it possible for unread threads to open up to the first post instead of going to some random post in the middle of the thread??


----------



## Mairmalade

For those experiencing errors & difficulties with hitting backspace on your mobile keyboard, Jeremy has offered some insight in this thread >*here*< if you have not seen it yet. 


Straw hat said:


> I just recently came back to the forum and many things changed. One of them being the currency, which confuses me greatly.
> How does it work? How does one _figure out_ how much a TBT is valued, and how much is it worth currently?


Prices will vary based on the seller or buyer as people value certain items/currencies differently. If you're looking at buying/selling, you may want to visit some of the recent buying/selling threads on the TBT Marketplace, Nook's Cranny, and Museum Shop boards for sample prices in the current market There is also an unofficial *TBT/IGB/NMT conversion thread* that is updated fairly regularly.  Some people also use a '*P*ay *W*hat *Y*ou* W*ant' model. 


guav@ said:


> is it possible for unread threads to open up to the first post instead of going to some random post in the middle of the thread??


I'm recycling this photo snip, but you're brought to the first post when you click the creation date of the thread. 






If you're on mobile, tilt your phone horizontally to switch to desktop view and you'll be able to see the creation date. To do this:
*On iPhone: *turn portrait orientation lock off
*On Andorid: *enable auto rotate


----------



## g u a v a

Mairmalade said:


> For those experiencing errors & difficulties with hitting backspace on your mobile keyboard, Jeremy has offered some insight in this thread >*here*< if you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Prices will vary based on the seller or buyer as people value certain items/currencies differently. If you're looking at buying/selling, you may want to visit some of the recent buying/selling threads on the TBT Marketplace, Nook's Cranny, and Museum Shop boards for sample prices in the current market There is also an unofficial *TBT/IGB/NMT conversion thread* that is updated fairly regularly.  Some people also use a '*P*ay *W*hat *Y*ou* W*ant' model.
> 
> I'm recycling this photo snip, but you're brought to the first post when you click the creation date of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 315829
> 
> If you're on mobile, tilt your phone horizontally to switch to desktop view and you'll be able to see the creation date. To do this:
> *On iPhone: *turn portrait orientation lock off
> *On Andorid: *enable auto rotate


you have transformed my forum browsing experience thank you so much


----------



## lucitine

What are the rules for selling art in the Museum shop? 

For example, if I wanted to sell something I made IRL for TBT or IRC, is that allowed?


----------



## Mairmalade

lucitine said:


> What are the rules for selling art in the Museum shop?
> 
> For example, if I wanted to sell something I made IRL for TBT or IRC, is that allowed?


You are allowed to sell art commissions for real life currency or TBT on the Museum Shop board, yes.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Okay now l have downloaded the Chrome beta, it's been easier to use BellTree.


----------



## lucitine

Mairmalade said:


> You are allowed to sell art commissions for real life currency or TBT on the Museum Shop board, yes.


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## rianne

This isn't a q but thank you x1000000 staff for working so tirelessly every day, especially during events like the Fair, to ensure the site runs smoothly and fairly. I used to be a mod on another site years ago and it can be such a thankless, draining role. <3 Ya'll rock.


----------



## virtualpet

Are you allowed to buy the sticker pack from someone where they put in your address for the stickers? 

We can't catch restocks as fast as others and we do have a safe location that it could be sent to, so I was thinking that might be a solution, but I wasn't sure if it's allowed on the site.


----------



## Jeremy

virtualpet said:


> Are you allowed to buy the sticker pack from someone where they put in your address for the stickers?
> 
> We can't catch restocks as fast as others and we do have a safe location that it could be sent to, so I was thinking that might be a solution, but I wasn't sure if it's allowed on the site.


We will just be sending them to the address the purchaser gives us, so we won't actually know who the address actually belongs to anyway.


----------



## Kattea

I remember someone mentioning something about some boards giving tbt for posting while others don't. Can someone please specify?


----------



## Midoriya

Kattea said:


> I remember someone mentioning something about some boards giving tbt for posting while others don't. Can someone please specify?



That is correct.  I believe all the sub-forums in Town Hall and the basement don’t give any TBT for posting.  Boards like Brewster’s Cafe, Nintendo Treehouse, and the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board do.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Horus

I think I aske Justin once but don't remember if he ever got back to me, 

did you guys give any compensation for people who bought Groups on the old site?


----------



## Karmahri

I've been here for a couple of months and I still don't understand how quoting/multi quote works xD
I'm able to highlight a portion of text and i see the quote/reply option, but when I click quote, the text doesn't show up in the text box when I'm replying to someone. Can anybody help me with this? I guess im still a tbt noob 
Edit: Figured it out!!


----------



## Toska

I'm not really sure what happened... maybe I'm just missing something, but I can't open the shop. Or, see my or anybody's else's collectables/inventory. Can somebody please help me with this? Did my account get jacked up or something? Thanks


----------



## Rowlet28

Toska said:


> I'm not really sure what happened... maybe I'm just missing something, but I can't open the shop. Or, see my or anybody's else's collectables/inventory. Can somebody please help me with this? Did my account get jacked up or something? Thanks


The shop is down for the restock.


----------



## Mick

Toska said:


> I'm not really sure what happened... maybe I'm just missing something, but I can't open the shop. Or, see my or anybody's else's collectables/inventory. Can somebody please help me with this? Did my account get jacked up or something? Thanks



The shop is sometimes taken down when they're working on the restocks and collectibles. It'll be back.


----------



## Toska

Mick said:


> The shop is sometimes taken down when they're working on the restocks and collectibles. It'll be back.





mewto28 said:


> The shop is down for the restock.



Oh! I feel kinda silly now... Guess I just haven't been on TBT when they're doing a restock. Thanks guys!


----------



## Stella-Io

I imagine the answer is no, but,

Is there a list of all previous staff members/sages and when they held that position, like name 2003-2006? I only know of like 3 sages and I only see one of them post. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Lavamaize

About how many active members are there on TBT?


----------



## Ace Marvel

Lavamaize said:


> About how many active members are there on TBT?


Just based on the active members in the front page, I've seen between 150 and 350 online members including guests in the last few weeks, this is an interesting question.


----------



## Jacob

Stella-Io said:


> I imagine the answer is no, but,
> 
> Is there a list of all previous staff members/sages and when they held that position, like name 2003-2006? I only know of like 3 sages and I only see one of them post. Just out of curiosity.


Week late, but there is a list on the fan-made (unconfirmed) wiki. I believe it's fairly accurate but I also believe the "Sage" role meant something different when TBT was first created vs what it means now! So it's possible some members were sages in the past, but that name was changed to mean retired staff a little bit later. Regardless, this is the staff wiki page:

https://belltreeforums.fandom.com/wiki/Staff


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> Week late, but there is a list on the fan-made (unconfirmed) wiki. I believe it's fairly accurate but I also believe the "Sage" role meant something different when TBT was first created vs what it means now! So it's possible some members were sages in the past, but that name was changed to mean retired staff a little bit later. Regardless, this is the staff wiki page:
> 
> https://belltreeforums.fandom.com/wiki/Staff


The information about me is wrong, so I'd question it's accuracy!


----------



## justina

I tried looking and could not find any information, but what is the purpose of the ABD for TBT? Does it eventually earn interest and if not are we better off keeping our TBT on us?


----------



## Chris

justina said:


> I tried looking and could not find any information, but what is the purpose of the ABD for TBT? Does it eventually earn interest and if not are we better off keeping our TBT on us?


The ABD is just a place to store your bells. Interest has been disabled and we have no plans to enable it in the near future.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Is the mom plush tradable?


----------



## Rowlet28

Mr_Persona said:


> Is the mom plush tradable?


Yes^^


----------



## Mr_Persona

Rowlet28 said:


> Yes^^


yaay! Ty


----------



## MoxieMags

I am confused as to how this all works


----------



## Mr_Persona

Another question. Now l told a mod already but is my signature too tall with emojis? Doing this just in case if the mod doesn't reach back in time.
nvm. have a nice day


----------



## Mairmalade

Mr_Persona said:


> Another question. Now l told a mod already but is my signature too tall with emojis? Doing this just in case if the mod doesn't reach back in time.


The image itself is exactly 250 pixels tall, so any addition (e.g.: text, images, or emojis), does bring it over the signature limit.

I resized it below to be 238 pixels, so you'll have enough room for an emoji line with a font size of 12. 
>*Imgur Link*<






*edit: *and a slightly smaller version to account for different emojis/text

>*Imgur Link*<


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mairmalade said:


> The image itself is exactly 250 pixels tall, so any addition (e.g.: text, images, or emojis), does bring it over the signature limit.
> 
> I resized it below to be 238 pixels, so you'll have enough room for an emoji line with a font size of 12.
> >*Imgur Link*<
> 
> View attachment 330130


oh ty! Now l can have both


----------



## Sharksheep

Are we allow to create multiple island journals and lock the unused one? I have one that's really disorganized and I would like to start fresh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I assume we are allowed to change our avatar/sig now that the trick-or-treat contest is done?


----------



## Halloqueen

Edit: Disregard, no longer necessary.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Will we do another Pokemon event and have the Loveball and Moonball to return when the next gen comes out? Wondering because I wish I haven't sold my Loveball that I won and I would like to do another pokemon event again to win it.


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> Are we allow to create multiple island journals and lock the unused one? I have one that's really disorganized and I would like to start fresh.


This is fine!




xSuperMario64x said:


> I assume we are allowed to change our avatar/sig now that the trick-or-treat contest is done?


Yes, you can change your avatar and signature now. 



Mr_Persona said:


> Will we do another Pokemon event and have the Loveball and Moonball to return when the next gen comes out? Wondering because I wish I haven't sold my Loveball that I won and I would like to do another pokemon event again to win it.


We do not run Pokémon events for every game release. In fact, we've only ever done it once: for the release of _Let's Go, Eevee!_ and _Let's Go, Pikachu!_ As a Pokémon fan you will know there have been other mainline titles released since then. At this time we do not have any plans to hold another Pokémon event or to re-release those collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> This is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can change your avatar and signature now.
> 
> 
> We do not run Pokémon events for every game release. In fact, we've only ever done it once: for the release of _Let's Go, Eevee!_ and _Let's Go, Pikachu!_ As a Pokémon fan you will know there have been other mainline titles released since then. At this time we do not have any plans to hold another Pokémon event or to re-release those collectibles.


Alright and nice avatar btw


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Alright and nice avatar btw


Oops, I almost forgot that was still there! I was trying to replicate an issue someone was having with the Avatar Animation item so uploaded various random gifs to see how they behaved.  But thank you!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> Oops, I almost forgot that was still there! I was trying to replicate an issue someone was having with the Avatar Animation item so uploaded various random gifs to see how they behaved.  But thank you!


Oh xD Well good thing I reminded you then!


----------



## neoratz

is there a way to choose what information displays next to your posts without removing your friend codes??? (this area)





some people have their island listed but it seems to be only because they don't have their friend codes put in


----------



## Alienfish

Also if anyone staff knows and can answer if possible. Is there a reason Pavé got such limited release as for collectibles, I don't plan on getting it but it's a cute NPC collectibles.


----------



## Chris

neoratz said:


> is there a way to choose what information displays next to your posts without removing your friend codes??? (this area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people have their island listed but it seems to be only because they don't have their friend codes put in


What you have observed here is just a coincidence. There is no relationship between the Switch and Island field displaying in the sidebar, meaning that you can in fact display both! It's a matter of many people opting to only fill in the information for one of these fields rather than both. 

To display your island name in your sidebar please refer to Q9 of our FAQ: 9. How Do I Add My Island Name in the Sidebar?



sheilaa said:


> Also if anyone staff knows and can answer if possible. Is there a reason Pavé got such limited release as for collectibles, I don't plan on getting it but it's a cute NPC collectibles.



There is no particular reason for this. We bring back collectibles as and when we feel they relevant to our events rather than having a particular rota or release schedule for them.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> There is no particular reason for this. We bring back collectibles as and when we feel they relevant to our events rather than having a particular rota or release schedule for them.


Yeah, fair beans. Was just curious since some of them had re-releases but not Pavé, though yeah he's a pretty seasonal bird after all.


----------



## neoratz

Vrisnem said:


> What you have observed here is just a coincidence. There is no relationship between the Switch and Island field displaying in the sidebar, meaning that you can in fact display both! It's a matter of many people opting to only fill in the information for one of these fields rather than both.
> 
> To display your island name in your sidebar please refer to Q9 of our FAQ: 9. How Do I Add My Island Name in the Sidebar?



ohhhh ok thank you that's a big help!! i can't believe i missed that >_<


----------



## Nicole.

I am experiencing problems with uploading an animated avatar, and I can confirm that its dimensions meet the recommended 400 x 400 pixels. Any reasons why I keep getting errors? I was able to upload my current pumpkin avatar that is also animated about a month ago, so I don't know what's changed for it to not work now. Some help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chris

Nicole. said:


> I am experiencing problems with uploading an animated avatar, and I can confirm that its dimensions meet the recommended 400 x 400 pixels. Any reasons why I keep getting errors? I was able to upload my current pumpkin avatar that is also animated about a month ago, so I don't know what's changed for it to not work now. Some help would be greatly appreciated!


Often making some changes to the file is enough to fix the problem. If you do not how to edit animated files yourself then I could try doing it for you if you could upload it here.


----------



## Living Fossil

I'm fairly new here, and I was wondering: I saw posts that aren't related to Animal Crossing content here. Is this allowed and normal to do here?


----------



## Sharksheep

Living Fossil said:


> I'm fairly new here, and I was wondering: I saw posts that aren't related to Animal Crossing content here. Is this allowed and normal to do here?



There Gaming Discussion boards for people who want to talk about or find other players for non animal crossing games and general discussion board at the bottom of the forums for any non animal crossing related topics people want to talk about. Each board has a desciption on what topics should be discussed there.


----------



## Sharksheep

Are RLC equalivant allowed to be traded for art? Like can I sell art for nitro or flight rising gems?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I've clicked on the van in the banner multiple times, but I'm not getting any bells.


----------



## Antonio

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I've clicked on the van in the banner multiple times, but I'm not getting any bells.


you have to click the image posted by wix within the thread


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

2-D said:


> you have to click the image posted by wix within the thread



I figured it out but thnx


----------



## neoratz

is it ok to do town journals in the wild world section of the forum? i figured it'd be but i haven't seen it in a while so wanted to check!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not really a question, more of a statement, but the poll on the front page of the forum has the wrong title on it (should say "NH Quality of Life" but it still says "How finished is your island?" lol)


----------



## lemoncrossing

If I wanted to creae a thread chronicling some dream island visits, where would I put it? Could I put it in the Island Journals section?


----------



## MasterM64

Sharksheep said:


> Are RLC equalivant allowed to be traded for art? Like can I sell art for nitro or flight rising gems?



I think I remember this being asked a while back and I recall a member of staff saying that RLC transactions are allowed in the rules for commissioned art since they don't impact the TBT Collectibles/In-Game economies (you will notice art is not mentioned in "Prohibited Transactions"). If staff can confirm this though, that would be great!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Okay what is RLC ???


----------



## Rowlet28

Milky star said:


> Okay what is RLC ???


I believe it means Real-Life Currency


----------



## Mairmalade

Sharksheep said:


> Are RLC equalivant allowed to be traded for art? Like can I sell art for nitro or flight rising gems?


Opened a brief discussion for this, and while traditional RLC sales are common on the Museum Shop board, we'd advise *against *selling for third-party RLC equivalents as all are bound to have different regulations. In this case, if you were looking specifically for flight rising gems, it may be worthwhile to open an additional shop on that platform instead (after viewing their rules and guidelines, of course!)


neoratz said:


> is it ok to do town journals in the wild world section of the forum? i figured it'd be but i haven't seen it in a while so wanted to check!


Unlike the Island Journals board for New Horizons, we don't have a dedicated 'Town Journals' board for Wild World, so I wouldn't see an issue with this if the post(s) follow our guidelines on >*Post Quality*<


lemoncrossing said:


> If I wanted to creae a thread chronicling some dream island visits, where would I put it? Could I put it in the Island Journals section?


This is something you could use your Island Journal for as long as it doesn't conflict with our guidelines on advertising, yes! For reference, I've highlighted the relevant section below:


> *Rules and Guidelines - 2.4. Post Quality*
> Threads and posts created solely to advertise your blog, forum, Discord server, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules.


I imagine the recently released option to visit random dream islands will make this even more fun.


----------



## ali.di.magix

this has probably been asked before, but is there any way to activate/deactivate specific collectibles in one go? I can see how to activate/deactivate all collectibles at once, but not just a select few...


----------



## Sharksheep

ali.di.magix said:


> this has probably been asked before, but is there any way to activate/deactivate specific collectibles in one go? I can see how to activate/deactivate all collectibles at once, but not just a select few...



There's checkboxes next to most collectibles. If you check a few collectibles, there's a dropdown that pops up at the bottom of the page for you activate or hide all the checked collectibles.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Sharksheep said:


> There's checkboxes next to most collectibles. If you check a few collectibles, there's a dropdown that pops up at the bottom of the page for you activate or hide all the checked collectibles.


oh gosh, that's how you do it? I thought that was for discarding multiple collectibles  thank you!


----------



## --Maya--

What are the bells and seashells for?


----------



## Mairmalade

Katrina_Maple said:


> What are the bells and seashells for?


Both are a form of our forum currency which may be used to buy items in our *Shop*. Bells, or 'TBT,' can also be used on our trading boards to buy in-game Animal Crossing items and forum collectibles, or on our Museum Shop board to buy art created by other members.  You may sell these items for TBT!

More information on Seashells is answered in *question* *#15 *of our TBT FAQ >*here*<. There's a lot of other helpful bits in our *TBT FAQ *too, so I recommend giving it a look!


----------



## Mr_Persona

I saw one if the mods telling another user that their entry puctures need to be in one file. But my isn't like that and l feel like l should do the same. So l need help if anyone knows how to put multiple images in one for me for my entry.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

I can't do it from my phone since it's only up to 6 and l have 8 pics
And l don't want the pictures to be cut off either
edited: just noticed that my entry have been accepted. So l don't think l should mess with the images then, but l would still like to know what apps or websites to use to make images into one file without cutting off the image.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

May I ask when the December Birthstone will be available at the shop? I would like to buy one with a certain date which is soon.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> I saw one if the mods telling another user that their entry puctures need to be in one file. But my isn't like that and l feel like l should do the same. So l need help if anyone knows how to put multiple images in one for me for my entry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020
> 
> I can't do it from my phone since it's only up to 6 and l have 8 pics
> And l don't want the pictures to be cut off either
> edited: just noticed that my entry have been accepted. So l don't think l should mess with the images then, but l would still like to know what apps or websites to use to make images into one file without cutting off the image.


This user was only asked to do this because they submitted the panels of a comic strip as individual images. In your case we would have asked you to resubmit a standalone image if you had tried to submit a collage.



Purrley said:


> May I ask when the December Birthstone will be available at the shop? I would like to buy one with a certain date which is soon.


The December birthstone is now available in the shop.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Turquoise is glitched in the shop





	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

Can't even purchase it since my sister tried it and didn't work. Not even for me.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Turquoise is glitched in the shop
> View attachment 339914
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020
> 
> Can't even purchase it since my sister tried it and didn't work. Not even for me.


This has been fixed now. Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## Korichi

How do you do dropboxes? I’m on mobile.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> This has been fixed now. Thanks for mentioning it!


ty and np


----------



## Antonio

When would you guys be bringing back the time themes along with seasonal themes?


----------



## Chris

2-D said:


> When would you guys be bringing back the time themes along with seasonal themes?


We are not ready to disclose this information at this time, but we are working on it!


----------



## Mr_Persona

How come l don't see my profile under the today's birthday title? When l logout, still don't see it.


----------



## Roxxy

Mr_Persona said:


> How come l don't see my profile under the today's birthday title? When l logout, still don't see it.


Happy Birthday   Hope you have a fab day


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mr_Persona said:


> How come l don't see my profile under the today's birthday title? When l logout, still don't see it.


when l was logged out, l did seach for members under the filter of today's birthday. And l wasn't there. My profile is set to 12/5. But now l'm curious when my sister created this account for me and the part when you have to give full date of birth. I don't know if she set it at 12/5.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> How come l don't see my profile under the today's birthday title? When l logout, still don't see it.


The 'Today's Birthdays' section caps at sixteen users. More than sixteen users have their birthday today which is why some are not displayed.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> The 'Today's Birthdays' section caps at sixteen users. More than sixteen users have their birthday today which is why some are not displayed.
> 
> Happy birthday!


oh is that a new thing? I don't remember that the past years l been on here.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> oh is that a new thing? I don't remember that the past years l been on here.


It has been this way since we launched TBT 3.0 earlier this year.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Vrisnem said:


> It has been this way since we launched TBT 3.0 earlier this year.


Hmm, I also don’t remember that.

It’s not needed, but if the birthday tab is limited to 16 people, it would be nice if it could be sorted by the last time said user was online. That way, it would be actual active forum users instead of throw-away accounts that haven’t be active since the day they were created.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> It has been this way since we launched TBT 3.0 earlier this year.


That's what l was thinking. I really don't know every single thing that changed this year xD I'm an old member of this land


----------



## Jeremy

Mr_Persona said:


> That's what l was thinking. I really don't know every single thing that changed this year xD I'm an old member of this land


I actually think there may be an additional reason for this because you aren't showing here either: https://www.belltreeforums.com/members/?key=todays_birthdays

Otherwise, we could increase the limit from 16 to show more. 

I have a feeling it might not be showing users that don't have a year set in their birth date. Can you try setting a year and then check to see if it shows up in the link above? Although, I'm not positive if it will show there instantly.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jeremy said:


> I actually think there may be an additional reason for this because you aren't showing here either: https://www.belltreeforums.com/members/?key=todays_birthdays
> 
> Otherwise, we could increase the limit from 16 to show more.
> 
> I have a feeling it might not be showing users that don't have a year set in their birth date. Can you try setting a year and then check to see if it shows up in the link above? Although, I'm not positive if it will show there instantly.


Yeah l was also suspicious of why l wasn't there either. But l don't have my year showing, just the date. But i'll try

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> Yeah l was also suspicious of why l wasn't there either. But l don't have my year showing, just the date. But i'll try


l added my year. Just going to wait if l will appear. Wonder if anyone else is having the same problem

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020

nope not there. could be a glitch

l'm going to hide my year now because i will beuncomfortable showing my year.


----------



## Jeremy

Mr_Persona said:


> Yeah l was also suspicious of why l wasn't there either. But l don't have my year showing, just the date. But i'll try
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020
> 
> 
> l added my year. Just going to wait if l will appear. Wonder if anyone else is having the same problem
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020
> 
> nope not there. could be a glitch
> 
> l'm going to hide my year now because i will beuncomfortable showing my year.


All fixed now!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jeremy said:


> All fixed now!
> 
> View attachment 341086


ty! And now l know everyone's birthday! Time to sing to them


----------



## Jeremy

Since there's so many now, I think we can try this tiny version of the avatars. Hopefully they aren't too small to see!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Jeremy said:


> Since there's so many now, I think we can try this tiny version of the avatars. Hopefully they aren't too small to see!


not at all! They fit the proper size. during June l just hope they're not too big because many people on here have summer B-days


----------



## Trundle

Is it possible for a page navigator to be added on the top of threads on mobile rather than just on the bottom? Sometimes when I click a thread that I've already read through, it'll still put me on the first page and I need to scroll all the way down to change pages D:


----------



## Corndoggy

hi, if i wanted to do a tbt giveaway, where would i post this?


----------



## LadyDestani

Corndoggy said:


> hi, if i wanted to do a tbt giveaway, where would i post this?


I usually see TBT giveaways posted in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Corndoggy

LadyDestani said:


> I usually see TBT giveaways posted in the TBT Marketplace.


alright awesome, thanks so much


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hi, I’m going to be making a new island on New Year’s Day, and I was wondering if it’s ok if I make a new island journal? I have my old one, but it’s kinda messed up with the dates of the posts and I would like to start a fresh one for my new island. Is this ok?


----------



## Chris

A l y s s a said:


> Hi, I’m going to be making a new island on New Year’s Day, and I was wondering if it’s ok if I make a new island journal? I have my old one, but it’s kinda messed up with the dates of the posts and I would like to start a fresh one for my new island. Is this ok?


You are welcome to make a new journal for your new island!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Vrisnem said:


> You are welcome to make a new journal for your new island!



Thank you so much! This will just be the thing I need to start off the new year right.


----------



## Mr_Persona

so what is the point of these raffle tickets? Like l been collecting them but l don't know what l am supposed to do with them.


----------



## LadyDestani

Are you talking about the daily raffle tickets available in the shop in the shop? If so, they enter you for a chance to win collectibles from this event:






						12 Days of Collectibles
					

Hello everyone, and welcome to the 4th iteration of TBT's 12 Days of Collectibles.  We know you've all completed your holiday wishlists by now, but wouldn't winning a super rare collectible make the holiday season that much sweeter?  I know I wouldn't be able to enjoy my hot apple cider and...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




After each day's raffle is done, the tickets can also be sold back for 2 snowflakes each.


----------



## Mr_Persona

LadyDestani said:


> Are you talking about the daily raffle tickets available in the shop in the shop? If so, they enter you for a chance to win collectibles from this event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Days of Collectibles
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to the 4th iteration of TBT's 12 Days of Collectibles.  We know you've all completed your holiday wishlists by now, but wouldn't winning a super rare collectible make the holiday season that much sweeter?  I know I wouldn't be able to enjoy my hot apple cider and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After each day's raffle is done, the tickets can also be sold back for 2 snowflakes each.


oh so I automatically entered when I purchased a ticket?


----------



## LadyDestani

Mr_Persona said:


> oh so I automatically entered when I purchased a ticket?


Yep, as long as you had the ticket in your inventory when the drawing took place, you were entered. It didn't even need to be active.


----------



## Mr_Persona

LadyDestani said:


> Yep, as long as you had the ticket in your inventory when the drawing took place, you were entered. It didn't even need to be active.


oh ok good! I was worried if I wasted it by doing nothing.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> oh ok good! I was worried if I wasted it by doing nothing.


should I sell back the 14th one for snowflakes since it has no use now?


----------



## Nefarious

Mr_Persona said:


> should I sell back the 14th one for snowflakes since it has no use now?



Yes, all the expired tickets from the 12 days of collectibles event will end up being removed after the event. Best to sell them back now to get some snowflakes.


----------



## Dinosaurz

When is the inventory glitch Where you can’t see the 2nd page gonna be fixed


----------



## Viridia

Hi! This may sound like a dumb question but I've only just recently participated in events and started earning collectibles. Is there a way to change the lineup of your collectibles? I can only see an action to hide them, but I want to change the order of how they appear. Thanks! ^^


----------



## Nefarious

Viridia said:


> Hi! This may sound like a dumb question but I've only just recently participated in events and started earning collectibles. Is there a way to change the lineup of your collectibles? I can only see an action to hide them, but I want to change the order of how they appear. Thanks! ^^



Hi, the order is dependent on the date the collectible was originally bought. It goes newest -> oldest. That's why you sometimes see people asking to "date trade", it's so they can have a collectible place in a certain spot in their lineup.


----------



## Viridia

NefariousKing said:


> Hi, the order is dependent on the date the collectible was originally bought. It goes newest -> oldest. That's why you sometimes see people asking to "date trade", it's so they can have a collectible place in a certain spot in their lineup.


oh I see, thank you so much! Will definitely end up doing that at some stage haha

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> Yes, all the expired tickets from the 12 days of collectibles event will end up being removed after the event. Best to sell them back now to get some snowflakes.


Also, for some reason, my ticket for the 25th of December doesn't allow me to sell back, had no trouble with the other ones. Is this normal?


----------



## xara

Viridia said:


> Also, for some reason, my ticket for the 25th of December doesn't allow me to sell back, had no trouble with the other ones. Is this normal?



it’s normal! from the “12 days of collectibles” thread;



Oblivia said:


> A quick note that today's raffle ticket (December 25th) will not have the sellback feature enabled. Be sure to sell back any of the prior day's raffle tickets before they're removed from inventories!


----------



## Viridia

xara said:


> it’s normal! from the “12 days of collectibles” thread;


Ah thanks for much!!!


----------



## Toska

Probably a silly question, but is there any info on when the staff favorites for the Season on Giving events are coming out? Or have I missed something? Thanks!


----------



## LadyDestani

Toska said:


> Probably a silly question, but is there any info on when the staff favorites for the Season on Giving events are coming out? Or have I missed something? Thanks!


I don't remember a specific date being announced, but I think they were going to be reviewing all the entries this week. There were a lot of them so I don't expect we'll hear back until the end of the week at the earliest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

do any staff members have a high quality version of the nightmare egg? I'm curious to see it since the collectible itself is almost a colorful jumbled mess


----------



## ReeBear

A member tried to send me bells through the trading tool rather than directly donating them and I've never come across this before  We completed the trade in game but I don't know how to get the TBT on here?


----------



## Antonio

ReeBear said:


> A member tried to send me bells through the trading tool rather than directly donating them and I've never come across this before  We completed the trade in game but I don't know how to get the TBT on here?
> View attachment 348920


To send bells, you click the amount of bells under somebodies side-profile.



Like, click 4.


----------



## ReeBear

2-D said:


> To send bells, you click the amount of bells under somebodies side-profile.
> View attachment 348921
> Like, click 4.


I know this, they tried to send then bells by the trading tool instead and now I don't know how to receive them 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

Like i asked them to do this method but they have gone offline ;w; I'm sure it just bc they're new I'm just a little worried ahah 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

Like it's just sat there like



Am I being dumb


----------



## Antonio

ReeBear said:


> I know this, they tried to send then bells by the trading tool instead and now I don't know how to receive them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020
> 
> Like i asked them to do this method but they have gone offline ;w; I'm sure it just bc they're new I'm just a little worried ahah
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020
> 
> Like it's just sat there like
> View attachment 348922
> Am I being dumb


I think you may have to put something up to trade, isn't trading 2 ways?


----------



## ReeBear

2-D said:


> I think you may have to put something up to trade, isn't trading 2 ways?


It was for paintings in Acnh ;-; he's already got them ;w;
I'll try explain sending bells again ahah 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2020

Edit: got the bells sent directly, I just panicked at being faced with the trading took, I honestly thought I was being stupid  Thank you for your help @2-D


----------



## Stella-Io

Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?


----------



## -Lumi-

Stella-Io said:


> Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?



I’m not sure what you mean? If you click them to hidden I’m pretty sure that hides them from your visible inventory!  clicking them as active is what makes them appear in your lineup. I think, I’m not super well versed with collectables so I’m sorry if that’s wrong!


----------



## Nefarious

Stella-Io said:


> Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?



If you don't want your hidden collectibles to be visible from your inventory, you must unmark them as active for them to be truly hidden.


----------



## Stella-Io

-Lumi- said:


> I’m not sure what you mean? If you click them to hidden I’m pretty sure that hides them from your visible inventory!  clicking them as active is what makes them appear in your lineup. I think, I’m not super well versed with collectables so I’m sorry if that’s wrong!





NefariousKing said:


> If you don't want your hidden collectibles to be visible from your inventory, you must unmark them as active for them to be truly hidden.



I meant this as I don't want people to see my inventory for collectables I don't have active. Like, they can no longer go on my page and look throu my entire inventory. Also if that does work I'm dumb I didn't realize it could work like that.

But I'm gonna try to hide and not activate mine and see if it works for another user.

Edit: boi am I stupid collectables like raffle tickets and the fireworks were already hidden in my inventory wooooow.


----------



## Nefarious

Stella-Io said:


> I meant this as I don't want people to see my inventory for collectables I don't have active. Like, they can no longer go on my page and look throu my entire inventory. Also if that does work I'm dumb I didn't realize it could work like that.
> 
> But I'm gonna try to hide and not activate mine and see if it works for another user.
> 
> Edit: boi am I stupid collectables like raffle tickets and the fireworks were already hidden in my inventory wooooow.



Yes, then unmarking active should achieve that.
I have my collectibles I'm not currently using or selling like this.


----------



## Stella-Io

NefariousKing said:


> Yes, then unmarking active should achieve that.
> I have my collectibles I'm not currently using or selling like this.
> View attachment 351889



Thanks! I shoulda caught on to that sooner


----------



## Foreverfox

Stella-Io said:


> Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?


If you mean invisible to other users, you can hide each one that you don't want others to see.  but I'm not sure if that's what you're talking about. Sorry if that wasn't it!

Edit: just saw that NefariousKing addressed this already!


----------



## Sharksheep

Is there a reason why the human registration question is not a captcha code?  There's been a lot of bot accounts and it doesn't help that the answer never changes


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> Is there a reason why the human registration question is not a captcha code?  There's been a lot of bot accounts and it doesn't help that the answer never changes


We used to use CAPTCHA but it didn't meet our needs. Question and answer has been the most effective method we've tried at keeping out spam bots. We change the question *very* frequently.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Does anyone know how to change my account's name?


----------



## -Lumi-

Yael said:


> Does anyone know how to change my account's name?



You can buy a username change in the TBT Shop  it’s near the bottom of the list of things you can buy! At least it is for me on mobile, you have to scroll down a bit but it’s there!


----------



## Sharksheep

Can the op of the NH Screenshot thread get updated with the new ways of getting screenshots off the switch? They added QR scanning and the switch registers as a data storage device when you plug it in to your computer now.

Can there be a thread to ask for design opinions or should I post it in the FAQ or screenshots thread?


----------



## Faux

--


----------



## Chris

Centuria said:


> Would teaching people how to spoof amiibos be considered hacking or anything otherwise illegal here?


Yes, this is prohibited on TBT.


----------



## Faux

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, this is prohibited on TBT.



Alright, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Toska

.


----------



## TecFox

Not sure if this is the right place to ask.
I have a question about BB code: On some threads on the trading boards I've seen people using nice looking formatted links, a box with a description and a small preview image, to external sites like Nook Exchange. How exactly is this done? I'm probably missing something very simple but I can't find information about this anywhere.

Edit: Here is an example.


----------



## Pyoopi

@TecFox
Can you give the link of what thread you were looking at? I'll just guess what you mean.

Remove the periods in the bbcode
*Link*
[.url=website here] text here [./url] = link example or use




*Spoiler*
[.spoiler= text here] website here [./spoiler] = 



Spoiler: hello



bye


*Image*
[.img] img url here[./img] = 

 or use




*Image with URL embedded*
[.url= website url ][.img] img url here[./img][./url] =


----------



## TecFox

@Pyoopi
Sorry, I should've linked an example right away. You can see one in the first post here.


----------



## Pyoopi

@TecFox 
Oh okay, they basically just pasted the link of Nook.Exchange and it automatically shows like that:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange


----------



## Chris

TecFox said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask.
> I have a question about BB code: On some threads on the trading boards I've seen people using nice looking formatted links, a box with a description and a small preview image, to external sites like Nook Exchange. How exactly is this done? I'm probably missing something very simple but I can't find information about this anywhere.
> 
> Edit: Here is an example.


The forum software automatically creates those boxes when you post a URL with no formatting. There is no BB code used at all!

E.g. if I post the link to this post as it is and hit submit it gives this:



		Code:
	

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-information-desk-ask-questions-about-the-site-here.197382/post-9864683






__





						The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!
					

Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?   I’m not sure what you mean? If you click them to hidden I’m pretty sure that hides them from your visible inventory! 🥰 clicking them as active is what makes them appear in your lineup. I think, I’m not...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## TecFox

Vrisnem said:


> The forum software automatically creates those boxes when you post a URL with no formatting. There is no BB code used at all!
> 
> E.g. if I post the link to this post as it is and hit submit it gives this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-information-desk-ask-questions-about-the-site-here.197382/post-9864683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Information Desk: Ask questions about the site here!
> 
> 
> Can there be an option in the future to make our not active collectable inventory invisible?   I’m not sure what you mean? If you click them to hidden I’m pretty sure that hides them from your visible inventory! 🥰 clicking them as active is what makes them appear in your lineup. I think, I’m not...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



Thank you for your help! I didn't know it would get formatted automatically. I was asking about BB code because from what I found during my search it seems to be a feature called "URL unfurling" which is supposed to do the same or a similar thing but trying it out myself didn't work. Glad to have this cleared up.


----------



## Merielle

Hi!  Are we allowed to use images in the "About you" section of our profiles?  I was thinking about using a couple pictures as decoration, but it occurred to me that I haven't seen anyone else using pictures in their about descriptions, so I started to wonder if that was maybe a no-go.  I'm sorry if this has been asked before; I tried to see if anyone has had a similar question but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Chris

Merielle said:


> Hi!  Are we allowed to use images in the "About you" section of our profiles?  I was thinking about using a couple pictures as decoration, but it occurred to me that I haven't seen anyone else using pictures in their about descriptions, so I started to wonder if that was maybe a no-go.  I'm sorry if this has been asked before; I tried to see if anyone has had a similar question but couldn't find anything.


This is absolutely fine.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I have to ask because I feel like I'm going senile.

I swear a few weeks back there was a very brief downtime during which a message was up saying there were preparations going on for a Bell Tree Direct.

Did this happen or did I hallucinate? Is there a Direct coming?​


----------



## Jhine7

Sheep Villager said:


> I have to ask because I feel like I'm going senile.
> 
> I swear a few weeks back there was a very brief downtime during which a message was up saying there were preparations going on for a Bell Tree Direct.
> 
> Did this happen or did I hallucinate? Is there a Direct coming?​


I believe this message was to prepare for the Nintendo Direct coming out that day.


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> I have to ask because I feel like I'm going senile.
> 
> I swear a few weeks back there was a very brief downtime during which a message was up saying there were preparations going on for a Bell Tree Direct.
> 
> Did this happen or did I hallucinate? Is there a Direct coming?​



There was no TBT Direct planned for that day. The message you briefly saw was from a page that was reused from a previous period of scheduled downtime.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Merielle said:


> Hi!  Are we allowed to use images in the "About you" section of our profiles?  I was thinking about using a couple pictures as decoration, but it occurred to me that I haven't seen anyone else using pictures in their about descriptions, so I started to wonder if that was maybe a no-go.  I'm sorry if this has been asked before; I tried to see if anyone has had a similar question but couldn't find anything.


I literally didn't even know we could do this now omg 

I don't think it was possible in the old TBT cause it was simply a text box so that's prob why so many people don't utilize this new feature. I definitely might do it myself now!


----------



## Cirice

Hello,
I was wondering how people moved their collectibles on their side profile to make pretty lineups ? Thank you


----------



## Sharksheep

Cirice said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering how people moved their collectibles on their side profile to make pretty lineups ? Thank you



Collectibles are ordered by newest to oldest by their time stamps. It's the reason why people date trade them.


----------



## Hype

Does the savings on the abd have interest over time? Or?


----------



## Sharksheep

Hype said:


> Does the savings on the abd have interest over time? Or?



ADB interest has been disabled as far as I know


----------



## Chris

Hype said:


> Does the savings on the abd have interest over time? Or?


No, bells in the ABD do not accrue interest.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I have a question, can threads be deleted? can accounts be deleted?


----------



## Chris

Yael said:


> I have a question, can threads be deleted? can accounts be deleted?


We do not delete threads nor accounts. This disrupts the overall flow of the forum and removes records (e.g. warning and feedback history) we need to keep due to the overall nature of the site. You may report a thread you have made and request for it to be locked, but it is not a guarantee that we will do so. If you have posted personal information (e.g. your name, location, age, etc) in a locked thread you may report these posts and we will edit them for you.


----------



## Suze63

Newbie question. Are marketplace transactions completed through this site or is it travel by dodo, drop off bells and pick up items?


----------



## Sharksheep

Suze63 said:


> Newbie question. Are marketplace transactions completed through this site or is it travel by dodo, drop off bells and pick up items?



In game items and currency have to be traded in game and one person usually dm a dodo code. Site currency has to be sent through the site


----------



## Foreverfox

Suze63 said:


> Newbie question. Are marketplace transactions completed through this site or is it travel by dodo, drop off bells and pick up items?


Hello! I'd take a look through the FAQs - there's a lot of great info in there!


----------



## piske

Is there any way to mute an entire thread? You can ignore the thread creator but you can still see it on the front page if someone has recently posted.


----------



## Stella-Io

piske said:


> Is there any way to mute an entire thread? You can ignore the thread creator but you can still see it on the front page if someone has recently posted.



To my knowledge, nope. Tbt doesn't have block/mute features that prevent you from seeing things people post, kinda like what other sites have.


----------



## piske

Stella-Io said:


> To my knowledge, nope. Tbt doesn't have block/mute features that prevent you from seeing things people post, kinda like what other sites have.


Yeah, I didn’t think so but I thought I’d ask anyway  Thanks!


----------



## Alienfish

Just a question about the new rule that all posts must be english(or fully translated). How does that affects eg. user titles and signatures if people have quotes/characters/letters in other languages? Do those things also have to be fully in English, or is it okay that we write something in Japanese/Spanish/German whatever?


----------



## King koopa

Quick question, how come some people's profiles say 'this user's profile is not available'?
Is it because they were banned?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Is there a way to go to the first post of a thread instead of the most recent unread post of a thread when clicking on its title? For example, I want to just look at the egg clues in the Easter Egg Hunt thread, but since it's so busy, every time I click it, it takes me to an unread post instead of the first one. I looked in the settings, but if there's a way to change it, I didn't see it. ^o^;>


----------



## Nefarious

kiwikenobi said:


> Is there a way to go to the first post of a thread instead of the most recent unread post of a thread when clicking on its title? For example, I want to just look at the egg clues in the Easter Egg Hunt thread, but since it's so busy, every time I click it, it takes me to an unread post instead of the first one. I looked in the settings, but if there's a way to change it, I didn't see it. ^o^;>



If you click the date under the title of a thread it will jump you directly to the first post. ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@NefariousKing Thank you!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Um I just got a notification saying " You've received an event reward!" but its not telling me what it is and for some reason I cannot check it. What does this mean?


----------



## Chris

SoraFan23 said:


> Um I just got a notification saying " You've received an event reward!" but its not telling me what it is and for some reason I cannot check it. What does this mean?


This would have been the bells for participating in TBT's latest survey.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Vrisnem said:


> This would have been the bells for participating in TBT's latest survey.


oh okay! Thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

Vrisnem said:


> This would have been the bells for participating in TBT's latest survey.



I came here to ask that same question

Also, another question, why did I have to log in when I checked tbt today? I'm always logged in.


----------



## Stella-Io

Another question, what does this mean exactly?

_If selected, the existing configuration will be removed from this purchase, allowing the recipient to configure the item as if they had purchased it normally._

It came up when I was gifting a regular non event collectable.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Is there a forum that lists every possible date that a collectible can have?


----------



## LadyDestani

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Is there a forum that lists every possible date that a collectible can have?


I don't think this has been updated in a while but it's got all of possible dates up through January 2020, I believe.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/collectible-timeline-line-up-help-thread-live.467061/


----------



## DBreezed

Hello,
I am looking to travel to a southern hemisphere island to catch a monarch butterfly for my museum in New Horizons. Which board/forum should I post my request on?


----------



## Chris

DBreezed said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to travel to a southern hemisphere island to catch a monarch butterfly for my museum in New Horizons. Which board/forum should I post my request on?


Hi, @DBreezed! Welcome to The Bell Tree. Threads of this nature should be posted in The Airport.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> Another question, what does this mean exactly?
> 
> _If selected, the existing configuration will be removed from this purchase, allowing the recipient to configure the item as if they had purchased it normally._
> 
> It came up when I was gifting a regular non event collectable.


I was actually wondering that myself, I interpret as meaning that when you oblige and give the person the collectible it will look as if they had bought it themselves instead of saying "gift received from [x]" when hovering over it or checking it in the inventory.


----------



## DBreezed

Vrisnem said:


> Hi, @DBreezed! Welcome to The Bell Tree. Threads of this nature should be posted in The Airport.



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Is there going to be a Sakura Sunday this year?


----------



## Midoriya

Torts McGorts said:


> Is there going to be a Sakura Sunday this year?



Oh, this would be awesome.  I really wish they would do this so they could throw some more Spring Sakuras into circulation.  I believe the only ones are still from 2019, though I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Mr_Persona

is there a certain time pattern when they restock the house collectibles?


----------



## King koopa

Mr_Persona said:


> is there a certain time pattern when they restock the house collectibles?


Uh no dude it's gone because it's supposed to be rare


----------



## Mr_Persona

Koopadude100 said:


> Uh no dude it's gone because it's supposed to be rare


mori got a restock pretty recently


----------



## Nefarious

Mr_Persona said:


> mori got a restock pretty recently



The most recent Shop restock is finish. The House collectibles only got stocked twice before I think. Last time, before 2021, was in 2014/2015. They aren't getting restocked again anytime soon from the looks of it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

NefariousKing said:


> The most recent Shop restock is finish. The House collectibles only got stocked twice before I think. Last time, before 2021, was in 2014/2015. They aren't getting restocked again anytime soon from the looks of it.


ok. thanks


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Does anyone know what's going on? I was trying to purchase the username change with seashells, but when I tried buying it it appears to be some kind of problem? It won't let me, it says "oops we ran into some problems" and under that "You cannot purchase the item sheep plush"


----------



## Sheep Villager

Yael said:


> Does anyone know what's going on? I was trying to purchase the username change with seashells, but when I tried buying it it appears to be some kind of problem? It won't let me, it says "oops we ran into some problems" and under that "You cannot purchase the item sheep plush"



Have you made sure your cart doesn't have anything in it? It almost sounds like you might still have a sheep plush from the fair in your cart. I know it's possible to accidentally have out of stock items in your cart. If there's nothing there then might be a good idea to contact staff.​


----------



## maria110

I wonder if it would be possible to have a thread for questions/opinions/random thoughts about ACNH besides the FAQ thread?  The FAQ thread seems to be for factual questions.  If I have a small random question and want to hear opinions, I hate to make a whole thread.  For example, I might ask "What lighting do you recommend for the secret beach?" or "What wallpaper and flooring works with the Slytherin aesthetic?" or something like that.


----------



## xara

maria110 said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have a thread for questions/opinions/random thoughts about ACNH besides the FAQ thread?  The FAQ thread seems to be for factual questions.  If I have a small random question and want to hear opinions, I hate to make a whole thread.  For example, I might ask "What lighting do you recommend for the secret beach?" or "What wallpaper and flooring works with the Slytherin aesthetic?" or something like that.



the FAQ thread seems to be more for questions about the game itself and it’s features so making a separate thread to ask for opinions should be okay! there’s been plenty of posts of that nature and nobody has ever gotten in trouble afaik so as long as it doesn’t have anything to do with island names (since there’s already a thread for that), you should be in the clear. :’)


----------



## Chris

maria110 said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to have a thread for questions/opinions/random thoughts about ACNH besides the FAQ thread?  The FAQ thread seems to be for factual questions.  If I have a small random question and want to hear opinions, I hate to make a whole thread.  For example, I might ask "What lighting do you recommend for the secret beach?" or "What wallpaper and flooring works with the Slytherin aesthetic?" or something like that.


The examples you have given would fit in the *Island Feedback and Showcase* thread.


----------



## maria110

Vrisnem said:


> The examples you have given would fit in the *Island Feedback and Showcase* thread.



Got it. Thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t want to create a whole thread for this question, so I’ll post it in here!

What does it mean when you go to someone’s profile and it pops up a message that says: 
“This member limits who may view their profile.”

I didn’t know you could limit who viewed your profile?


----------



## Dio

Croconaw said:


> I don’t want to create a whole thread for this question, so I’ll post it in here!
> 
> What does it mean when you go to someone’s profile and it pops up a message that says:
> “This member limits who may view their profile.”
> 
> I didn’t know you could limit who viewed your profile?


In the privacy tab of your account settings you can change what users are able to interact with you:


----------



## Mr_Persona

Can't believe how no websites can't upload my few sec video. Its very short and it can't be uploaded on here because its somewhat powerful. I don't know how to get the size smaller without making the video low quality.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Can't believe how no websites can't upload my few sec video. Its very short and it can't be uploaded on here because its somewhat powerful. I don't know how to get the size smaller without making the video low quality.


The 'Insert video' function isn't intended for member use, so no matter how small you make it you won't be able to upload one. It's a feature that was switched on specifically for *this post* during our 2020 Halloweaster event. 

If you need to upload a video for any reason—_the only reason I can think of for anyone needing to do this on TBT is to show a problem they're having in-game_—you would need to host it elsewhere and provide a link.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Vrisnem said:


> The 'Insert video' function isn't intended for member use, so no matter how small you make it you won't be able to upload one. It's a feature that was switched on specifically for *this post* during our 2020 Halloweaster event.
> 
> If you need to upload a video for any reason—_the only reason I can think of for anyone needing to do this on TBT is to show a problem they're having in-game_—you would need to host it elsewhere and provide a link.


that's sad and l never knew it wasn't a thing. I thought l can upload any video from my files. Oh well l don't think there's another way to upload my video without being public anywhere else besides Belltree.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

What is bumping a post? How is it used?


----------



## Jhine7

Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> What is bumping a post? How is it used?


This should help answer your question  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-bell-tree-rules-and-guidelines.94559/#ThreadBumping


----------



## Chris

Victoria of Starry Isle said:


> What is bumping a post? How is it used?


This, along with many other commonly asked questions, are answered in our *Frequently Asked Questions*. To quote from there:



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> *20. What Is ‘Bumping?’ How Do I Bump a Thread?*
> Someone may 'bump' their thread when it is no longer on the first page of a board for better visibility. Traditionally to bump a thread you would simply post 'bump.' Doing this is *only permitted on trading boards and must follow specific guidelines:*
> 
> *Trading Board Threads:* should not be bumped until the thread is inactive for at least four hours
> *Animal Crossing Amiibo Card Post Office board:* may only be bumped after eight hours of inactivity
> *Nook's Cranny Board Threads:* may be bumped after two hours of inactivity
> Making duplicate or similar threads in an effort to circumvent these guidelines is not allowed. As an additional rule,* other users should not bump your thread on your behalf* as this causes confusion and is unfair to others that are waiting patiently.
> 
> Continuous “thank you” and “good luck” posts are also seen as a way to bump a thread prematurely. If you are not posting with the intent to make or complete the transaction, you should refrain from posting.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle

Jhine7 said:


> This should help answer your question  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-bell-tree-rules-and-guidelines.94559/#ThreadBumping





Vrisnem said:


> This, among with many other commonly asked questions, are answered in our *Frequently Asked Questions*. To quote from there:


Thankyou!


----------



## pochy

Mr_Persona said:


> that's sad and l never knew it wasn't a thing. I thought l can upload any video from my files. Oh well l don't think there's another way to upload my video without being public anywhere else besides Belltree.


not quite sure if it works, but you could try uploading the video as 'unlisted' on youtube and post the link?


----------



## Ichiban

Vrisnem said:


> The 'Insert video' function isn't intended for member use, so no matter how small you make it you won't be able to upload one. It's a feature that was switched on specifically for *this post* during our 2020 Halloweaster event.
> 
> If you need to upload a video for any reason—_the only reason I can think of for anyone needing to do this on TBT is to show a problem they're having in-game_—you would need to host it elsewhere and provide a link.


wait, we're not supposed to be able to? im pretty sure ive posted short (like 15-30 second) vids in the meme thread in the basement using that and they've uploaded fine, thought it was a feature lol


----------



## Mr_Persona

pochy said:


> not quite sure if it works, but you could try uploading the video as 'unlisted' on youtube and post the link?


l can try that. And that will prevent anyone else from seeing it unless l share the link right?


----------



## pochy

Mr_Persona said:


> l can try that. And that will prevent anyone else from seeing it unless l share the link right?


yup, only people who have the link can see it. c:


----------



## Mr_Persona

pochy said:


> yup, only people who have the link can see it. c:


ok good! thx


----------



## Alienfish

I dunno if it got skipped over, but a question about the new language rule, quoting my old post;



> Just a question about the new rule that all posts must be english(or fully translated). How does that affects eg. user titles and signatures if people have quotes/characters/letters in other languages? Do those things also have to be fully in English, or is it okay that we write something in Japanese/Spanish/German whatever?


----------



## Croconaw

sheilaa said:


> I dunno if it got skipped over, but a question about the new language rule, quoting my old post;


I believe it’s only posts. I’ve had Japanese in my user title for a while which translates to my username, and I haven’t been asked to change it.


----------



## Alienfish

Croconaw said:


> I believe it’s only posts. I’ve had Japanese in my user title for a while which translates to my username, and I haven’t been asked to change it.


Yeah okay makes sense, though I'd hate to get a warning cause I had a spanish quote in my sig or whatever


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sheilaa said:


> Yeah okay makes sense, though I'd hate to get a warning cause I had a spanish quote in my sig or whatever


I think as long as it's not an actual post it's fine. since a user title & signature aren't posts directed at someone then I don't think it should be an issue.

edit: also they shouldn't give you an official warning for something that isn't completely clear like that, maybe a post warning but not an actual warning.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think as long as it's not an actual post it's fine. since a user title & signature aren't posts directed at someone then I don't think it should be an issue.
> 
> edit: also they shouldn't give you an official warning for something that isn't completely clear like that, maybe a post warning but not an actual warning.


yeah i mean i get you shouldn't do a whole untranslated post in italian or whatever. and yeah i'd never write bad stuff in those areas just to get around LOL.

thanks for clearing up a bit, but i'll wait to see if a staff member comes around, perhaps they should have been clearer cause it's still another language and such...


----------



## Chris

sheilaa said:


> I dunno if it got skipped over, but a question about the new language rule, quoting my old post;


I'm not 100% certain on the answer to this so I'll raise it for discussion with the team.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> I'm not 100% certain on the answer to this so I'll raise it for discussion with the team.


Thank you very much


----------



## Chris

sheilaa said:
			
		

> Just a question about the new rule that all posts must be english(or fully translated). How does that affects eg. user titles and signatures if people have quotes/characters/letters in other languages? Do those things also have to be fully in English, or is it okay that we write something in Japanese/Spanish/German whatever?


It's fine as long as it isn't inappropriate and isn't being used to circumvent our swear filter. We would prefer if you did include a translation in your signature, but it isn't mandatory. If a staff member privately asks you to provide a translation please cooperate with us. We do speak a number of non-English languages between us (e.g. I speak German) but there are far too many out there for us to understand them all.


----------



## Alienfish

Vrisnem said:


> It's fine as long as it isn't inappropriate and isn't being used to circumvent our swear filter. We would prefer if you did include a translation in your signature, but it isn't mandatory. If a staff member privately asks you to provide a translation please cooperate with us. We do speak a number of non-English languages between us (e.g. I speak German) but there are far too many out there for us to understand them all.


Thank you, and yeah of course I wouldn't use them for that. And perfect, I understand so thank you very much for raising my question in concern with new rules


----------



## Stella-Io

This might sound stupid but

1, where's the font thingy? Like, weren't we able to change fonts?

2, what does the gear button thing do (next to the redo arrow)? I honestly can't figure it out.


----------



## King koopa

Stella-Io said:


> This might sound stupid but
> 
> 1, where's the font thingy? Like, weren't we able to change fonts?
> 
> 2, what does the gear button thing do (next to the redo arrow)? I honestly can't figure it out.


The font button is the T with the 2 directional arrow going up and down and idk what the gear does


----------



## Stella-Io

Koopadude100 said:


> The font button is the T with the 2 directional arrow going up and down and idk what the gear does



The T with the arrows just changes the size of text for me.

I mean fonts like Ariel, Times New Roman, whatever the cursive one is called, ect...


----------



## King koopa

Stella-Io said:


> The T with the arrows just changes the size of text for me.
> 
> I mean fonts like Ariel, Times New Roman, whatever the cursive one is called, ect...


Oh, I see. I don't think you can. You can make it bold, italic, or underlined or at least that's what shows up on my end


----------



## Halloqueen

Stella-Io said:


> This might sound stupid but
> 
> 1, where's the font thingy? Like, weren't we able to change fonts?





Stella-Io said:


> The T with the arrows just changes the size of text for me.
> 
> I mean fonts like Ariel, Times New Roman, whatever the cursive one is called, ect...


That would be the A right beside the "T" font size option you're seeing. Also, the little droplet beside that will allow you to change the color of the text.


----------



## Stella-Io

Halloqueen said:


> That would be the A right beside the "T" font size option you're seeing. Also, the little droplet beside that will allow you to change the color of the text.



Huh, I don't have an A on my bar next to the T or colour blob

Must be cause I'm on mobile


----------



## Croconaw

Stella-Io said:


> Huh, I don't have an A on my bar next to the T or colour blob
> 
> Must be cause I'm on mobile


The raindrop on mobile let’s you change the color of the text.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Stella-Io said:


> 2, what does the gear button thing do (next to the redo arrow)? I honestly can't figure it out.


The gear allows you to see the coding for your post. so if you, say, changed a word color to blue and clicked the gear it would show the [COLOR=RGB (0,0,100)] etc. coding. in that case it makes it easier to change a word color if you dont want to redo the process of highlighting and selecting a color.

you can do it with any coding but the color explanation is what i usually use the gear icon for.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2021

also


Stella-Io said:


> Huh, I don't have an A on my bar next to the T or colour blob
> 
> Must be cause I'm on mobile


yeah it's not available on mobile, maybe if you use the font code it could work. I'll post the code below:


		HTML:
	

[font=font name]text goes here[/font]


on the forum you can choose from Arial, Book Antiqua, Courier New, Georgia, Tahoma, Times New Roman, Trebuchet MS, and Verdana. just insert any one of those where "font name" is.


also if you're using chrome (or a chrome based browser) you can view the desktop site by clicking the three vertical dots in the upper right corner, then you can use fonts easily


----------



## Mr_Persona

because l can't spend money on changing my username, is there a way l can hide my posts from people who aren't members of the Bell Tree. If not then can it be possible to be a thing. I have an important reason why my posts need to be hidden. (l can chat in private about it)

Also like to add another question. what does Who can view your identities mean? Like is the identities my gender, town name, dicord tag, Twitter tag, or any other gaming tags?


----------



## Yoshisaur

Am I allowed to do a giveaway of an actual item that I would mail to someone? I ended up with an extra Sanrio pack that I would like to gift to someone who would be happy to have one. If so would the best place be the general ACNH forum?


----------



## Croconaw

This is kind of random, but is there a possibility of the avatar height and/or width extensions coming back? I thought those were cool additions in the shop and I know they got removed with the update to the site? I wanted to know what’s the possibility of those returning in the future? Thanks?


----------



## milkyi

Is there a way to turn off conversations? I keep getting messages about my collectibles but I’m not interested in selling them. Or is there a way for me to set my conversations to “friends only”?


----------



## mogyay

milkyi said:


> Is there a way to turn off conversations? I keep getting messages about my collectibles but I’m not interested in selling them. Or is there a way for me to set my conversations to “friends only”?



if you go to settings and then privacy you can choose settings for conversations, you can turn it off completely or just set it to people that you follow  hope that kinda helps


----------



## SarahSays

Just a collectible question, because I’m going down the  hole. If two collectibles have the same date and time, is the order the are shown determined alphabetically by collectible name?


----------



## Nefarious

SarahSays said:


> Just a collectible question, because I’m going down the  hole. If two collectibles have the same date and time, is the order the are shown determined alphabetically by collectible name?



It goes by the collectible's id number. You can see the number at the end of the url on it's shop page. The lower number will act as the oldest.
For example, these two potions that were given out during last year's Halloween raffle. They have the same date and time.



 at 2:01pm edt
The ID number of the Bat potion:



The ID number of the Swamp Potion:



So the Bat Potion will end up to the right of the Swamp Potion, like so:


----------



## SarahSays

NefariousKing said:


> It goes by the collectible's id number. You can see the number at the end of the url on it's shop page. The lower number will act as the oldest.
> For example, these two potions that were given out during last year's Halloween raffle. They have the same date and time.
> View attachment 378167 at 2:01pm edt
> The ID number of the Bat potion:
> View attachment 378168
> The ID number of the Swamp Potion:
> View attachment 378169
> So the Bat Potion will end up to the right of the Swamp Potion, like so:


Thank you sooo much  my head is about to hurt


----------



## Antonio

SarahSays said:


> Thank you sooo much  my head is about to hurt


It's a confusing mess, if only we could manually rearrange our collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Is this common with anyone else. I keep getting errors when l first load in on tbt forums. Annoyed that l have to keep reloading.


----------



## king pash

hi! im a new member. i was wondering if the journal board was a good place to post a tour of my island i recorded, edited and published on youtube? i would love to share my island with people who also love this game as much as i do, but i definitely dont want to advertise and i know some other sites have rules about it. if no, is there another place where i could share my video?


----------



## Chris

king pash said:


> hi! im a new member. i was wondering if the journal board was a good place to post a tour of my island i recorded, edited and published on youtube? i would love to share my island with people who also love this game as much as i do, but i definitely dont want to advertise and i know some other sites have rules about it. if no, is there another place where i could share my video?


Hi there! We don't allow users to make threads or posts advertising their YouTube videos, but you are welcome to post the link in your signature.


----------



## king pash

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there! We don't allow users to make threads or posts advertising their YouTube videos, but you are welcome to post the link in your signature.



super helpful, thank u! i'll start myself a journal with pictures because that also looked really interesting


----------



## Bekaa

I have a question about the shop. For those items that say “sold out” and 0/1 - like the houses and the hammer - do they ever come up for sale? And how often? I am assuming that maybe it’s a rare, random thing, and you just have to get lucky, but I thought I would check with you all.


----------



## Chris

Bekaa said:


> I have a question about the shop. For those items that say “sold out” and 0/1 - like the houses and the hammer - do they ever come up for sale? And how often? I am assuming that maybe it’s a rare, random thing, and you just have to get lucky, but I thought I would check with you all.


Yes, they do get restocked, but there isn't a set schedule for it. These items are intended to be very rare so we don't restock them often.


----------



## _Donut_

Since today, the forum when on google chrome gives me this error page;
"An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later."

Edge and firefox seems to be working fine. Any idea what it might cause on chrome?


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> Since today, the forum when on google chrome gives me this error page;
> "An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later."
> 
> Edge and firefox seems to be working fine. Any idea what it might cause on chrome?


I'm responding to you via Chrome, so it's not a universal problem. Are other websites working fine?


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> I'm responding to you via Chrome, so it's not a universal problem. Are other websites working fine?



Its only the forum that does it. I'll try to clear all history/cache and see if that does the trick

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2021

Ok, seems that clearing all history has solved the problem!


----------



## Liz!

How to I stop receiving TBT emails please?

Current preferences

The ones below are all ticked.

Thanks


----------



## Chris

Siobhan123 said:


> How to I stop receiving TBT emails please?
> 
> Current preferences
> 
> The ones below are all ticked.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Siobhan123,

What types of emails are you still receiving?


----------



## Liz!

Hi!
I receive an email when their is a post in the public threads I have created.


----------



## Chris

Siobhan123 said:


> Hi!
> I receive an email when their is a post in the public threads I have created.


Go to your watched threads list here, then go to *managed watched threads* and select *disable email notification*. After doing this you shouldn't receive any more emails unless you manually turn on email notifications for a specific thread.


----------



## Liz!

Perfect. Thanks so much for your speedy assistance.


----------



## onionboy98

Hi, I just wanted to know where exactly I should put a recruitment thread for a movie I wanna in ACNH. Just looking for actors and off-screen staff like set designers, costume designers, etc.


----------



## Chris

onionboy98 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know where exactly I should put a recruitment thread for a movie I wanna in ACNH. Just looking for actors and off-screen staff like set designers, costume designers, etc.


Hi there,
We are not a platform for recruiting for or  advertising your creative projects so this would not be allowed on TBT. I hope you have better luck elsewhere.


----------



## onionboy98

Vrisnem said:


> Hi there,
> We are not a platform for recruiting for or  advertising your creative projects so this would not be allowed on TBT. I hope you have better luck elsewhere.


Okay, well I gave it an honest shot, lol. Thank you


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey, hello there!
I'm going to ask this because I'm actually worried  Right a moment ago I was reading several posts wrote by a certain user and reported like 4 or 5 of them for bad quality. Only a couple of minutes ago I response came to me about the first report been rejected (but it didn't state the reason). Just a few seconds later, the second rejected report arrived, this time stating the reason was because said user had been banned.

But I did report it like 4 or 5 in total! I did it BEFORE I learned about the banning. Now I'm worried about getting a warning myself for reporting someone that was already banned...


----------



## Chris

GuerreraD said:


> Hey, hello there!
> I'm going to ask this because I'm actually worried  Right a moment ago I was reading several posts wrote by a certain user and reported like 4 or 5 of them for bad quality. Only a couple of minutes ago I response came to me about the first report been rejected (but it didn't state the reason). Just a few seconds later, the second rejected report arrived, this time stating the reason was because said user had been banned.
> 
> But I did report it like 4 or 5 in total! I did it BEFORE I learned about the banning. Now I'm worried about getting a warning myself for reporting someone that was already banned...


Your own account will not be impacted by this. If you were told that an account was banned then please keep that to yourself; this was likely mentioned to deter you from continuing to report an already banned account.


----------



## GuerreraD

Vrisnem said:


> Your own account will not be impacted by this. If you were told that an account was banned then please keep that to yourself; this was likely mentioned to deter you from continuing to report an already banned account.



Oh, okay, my apologies!Thank you!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m having some trouble switching my profile picture to a GIF of Reverend Lovejoy:


The size shouldn’t be an issue since it uploads perfectly in this post, right? Whenever I apply it to my avatar by selecting the file from my phone’s camera roll and hit “Okay” nothing happens or the website just glitches out on me. Does anybody have any tips on how to apply it?


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello! 
Looking around on the main page I noticed that the forums are about to reach... *THE 10,000,000 POSTS!!*  Probably within this next week, considering the pace it normally goes. That's an incredible milestone!
I'm wondering if you, the admins, might have anything special ready to celebrate this? A little event, or perhaps an anniversary collectible of some sorts? Just anything, actually. I'm so curious!


----------



## Chris

GuerreraD said:


> Hello!
> Looking around on the main page I noticed that the forums are about to reach... *THE 10,000,000 POSTS!!*  Probably within this next week, considering the pace it normally goes. That's an incredible milestone!
> I'm wondering if you, the admins, might have anything special ready to celebrate this? A little event, or perhaps an anniversary collectible of some sorts? Just anything, actually. I'm so curious!


If we were to do this it isn't something that we would announce in advance.


----------



## GuerreraD

... Gosh, that was a blunder, right?  You're so right, where would be the surprise then? I shouldn't have asked that. My deepest apologies in case I actually spoiled anything!


----------



## b100ming

What exactly is camp bell tree? Sorry. I’ve been on the site for a few weeks but I’m still kinda new here. Is it a virtual camp or an actual real live summer camp?


----------



## LadyDestani

b100ming said:


> What exactly is camp bell tree? Sorry. I’ve been on the site for a few weeks but I’m still kinda new here. Is it a virtual camp or an actual real live summer camp?


The details haven't been given to us yet, but it will be an event held right here on the forum. There are usually various activities for us to participate in with some kind of prizes. We'll know more once the event goes live.


----------



## b100ming

LadyDestani said:


> The details haven't been given to us yet, but it will be an event held right here on the forum. There are usually various activities for us to participate in with some kind of prizes. We'll know more once the event goes live.


Thank you


----------



## arikins

hello ! i think im having trouble displaying a bit of information
when i post, on the left side, a bit of information is displayed. when i joined, amount of bells, etc. im trying to display my pronouns and my island name. its filled out my doesnt seem to display. does it take a while ?


----------



## Chris

arikins said:


> hello ! i think im having trouble displaying a bit of information
> when i post, on the left side, a bit of information is displayed. when i joined, amount of bells, etc. im trying to display my pronouns and my island name. its filled out my doesnt seem to display. does it take a while ?


Hi there! Pronouns are not displayed in your sidebar; only in the About Me section on your profile.

Click here to learn how to display your island name in your sidebar.


----------



## arikins

Chris said:


> Hi there! Pronouns are not displayed in your sidebar; only in the About Me section on your profile.
> 
> Click here to learn how to display your island name in your sidebar.


i believe i got it. thought i saw someone with pronouns in their sidebar. my apologies ! and thank you for the help


----------



## Chris

arikins said:


> i believe i got it. thought i saw someone with pronouns in their sidebar. my apologies ! and thank you for the help


Some people choose to display this information in their custom user title. This is most likely what you saw.


----------



## arikins

im curious about how earning tbt on here works

ive been more active lately, and noticed ive been gaining them a lot more

so how does it work ? simple question


----------



## Chris

arikins said:


> im curious about how earning tbt on here works
> 
> ive been more active lately, and noticed ive been gaining them a lot more
> 
> so how does it work ? simple question ☺


Hi there! This is answered in our FAQ thread! I've quoted the relevant section below for you:




			
				Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree said:
			
		

> *13. How Do I Earn TBT*_*?*_
> You can earn TBT by:
> 
> *Posting:* Longer posts mean more forum bells! Remember, don’t make pointless posts just to earn more. We will delete them or take away your bells if we see this being abused _(some boards such as the Introduction Board and The Basement do not provide bells)_
> *Contests & Giveaways:* TBT Staff and members occasionally hold contests as well as giveaways with bell prizes
> *Services:* Open up a shop of your own in the TBT Marketplace board or one of the Animal Crossing trading boards. Members may be willing to pay TBT bells for whatever services you can offer. Alternatively, respond to requests posted by others on the board.
> Editing your post will deduct TBT bells for text removed.
> 
> If your post is merged by a Moderator, you will also lose some of the TBT bells earned from creating the thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

arikins said:


> im curious about how earning tbt on here works
> 
> ive been more active lately, and noticed ive been gaining them a lot more
> 
> so how does it work ? simple question ☺


you're likely earning tbt by posting around the forum. you get tbt for making posts (depending on the post length) in every board except The Basement.

you can also get tbt if another user transfers it to you, usually for a transaction such as buying/selling collectibles, in-game items, and artwork.


----------



## arikins

xSuperMario64x said:


> you're likely earning tbt by posting around the forum. you get tbt for making posts (depending on the post length) in every board except The Basement.
> 
> you can also get tbt if another user transfers it to you, usually for a transaction such as buying/selling collectibles, in-game items, and artwork.


yep, i thought it was something like, tbt for every person who replies to you, but its post length ! thank you for replying <3


----------



## Jacob

Has TBT considered before adding a sorting option of thread posts? I feel like for camp, being able to sort posts by likes would be super practical


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> Has TBT considered before adding a sorting option of thread posts? I feel like for camp, being able to sort posts by likes would be super practical


We don't want to encourage tactical voting in events with community-decided winners, so this isn't something we would implement. This is also why we hide the results in our contest polls and don't allow vote switches.


----------



## Nenya

I cannot figure it out...what is that broken statue of in the site header, please?


----------



## LadyDestani

It's part of the camping event currently going on. We are finding pieces of the statue as we complete challenges.






						Camp Bell Tree 2021 Has Started (And Has Now Ended)
					

Update August 30th 2021: The event has now ended! Thanks for participating! You can read the closing ceremony here.    Wow! You've all been quite busy in our previous Bulletin Board thread while we've been getting things ready for Camp Bell Tree. We're glad you're excited and thank you for being...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Croconaw

Just a curiosity thing, but why is the “post quality” a thing on boards that don’t add to your TBT count — like the introduction board for example?

I thought the rule was in place to prevent from raising post count or to prevent spamming for TBT, but that’s not a thing on boards like the introduction board or the basement? Or is this rule simply in place to prevent posts that don’t encourage discussion, because that’s understandable if that’s the case?

My apologies if this sounds like nagging, I’m just curious.


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> Just a curiosity thing, but why is the “post quality” a thing on boards that don’t add to your TBT count — like the introduction board for example?
> 
> I thought the rule was in place to prevent from raising post count or to prevent spamming for TBT, but that’s not a thing on boards like the introduction board or the basement? Or is this rule simply in place to prevent posts that don’t encourage discussion, because that’s understandable if that’s the case?
> 
> My apologies if this sounds like nagging, I’m just curious.


Hi there! We actually relaxed our post quality rules somewhat in our Bell Tree Direct 06.20.21 so this is no longer the case except for posts that have no text whatsoever.* Smiley-only, image-only, video-only, and completely empty posts are still against the rules in all boards except The Basement.

_*To everyone reading: please note that we are not retroactively reversing old post quality warnings. _


----------



## a potato

Will it be possible to put page navigation at the top of the screen for the mobile layout? It’s tedious to have to scroll all the way down—especially on the popular threads—to reach it.


----------



## _Donut_

I have a question about changing an username. I wanted to check if the name is still available before I actually spend my tbt in the shop on it so I looked in both the top right "search" bar and the "members" tab for the name "Donut" and nothing came up. However, I did find a user on here named Donut who hasn't been active since 2013 but the profile exists. So, would this name be considered "taken" then, I assume? 
I just found it weird that it does not pop up when I type it in search member.


----------



## Midoriya

_Donut_ said:


> I have a question about changing an username. I wanted to check if the name is still available before I actually spend my tbt in the shop on it so I looked in both the top right "search" bar and the "members" tab for the name "Donut" and nothing came up. However, I did find a user on here named Donut who hasn't been active since 2013 but the profile exists. So, would this name be considered "taken" then, I assume?
> I just found it weird that it does not pop up when I type it in search member.



Unfortunately, if the profile exists then yes, it is taken.  There's a good number of users that are inactive here that signed up and were only online for a day, and then never came back.  I wanted to change back to Riley many times, but unfortunately it's taken by an inactive user.  The staff have no plans to make these usernames available again, either.


----------



## -Lumi-

_Donut_ said:


> I have a question about changing an username. I wanted to check if the name is still available before I actually spend my tbt in the shop on it so I looked in both the top right "search" bar and the "members" tab for the name "Donut" and nothing came up. However, I did find a user on here named Donut who hasn't been active since 2013 but the profile exists. So, would this name be considered "taken" then, I assume?
> I just found it weird that it does not pop up when I type it in search member.



I feel your pain, lol. I wanted just Lumi but there’s a member who hasn’t been active since 2013 (the day they made their account is also the last day they were active...) so I had to settle for -Lumi- since the other one is technically used.

Although I wish I had used the little ~ ones since they look more fun I just figured they wouldn’t be allowed for some reason!


----------



## _Donut_

Gon said:


> Unfortunately, if the profile exists then yes, it is taken.  There's a good number of users that are inactive here that signed up and were only online for a day, and then never came back.  I wanted to change back to Riley many times, but unfortunately it's taken by an inactive user.  The staff have no plans to make these usernames available again, either.





-Lumi- said:


> I feel your pain, lol. I wanted just Lumi but there’s a member who hasn’t been active since 2013 (the day they made their account is also the last day they were active...) so I had to settle for -Lumi- since the other one is technically used.
> 
> Although I wish I had used the little ~ ones since they look more fun I just figured they wouldn’t be allowed for some reason!



Awhh, I guess I'll stick with the underscores then, hehe  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bluelady

Are reviews left after trading a collectible?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Sorry if this has been asked before, but would Staff ever consider making 4x4 / 3x3 (or even 2x2 / 1x1) collectible line-ups possible? I think it could be neat if there was an option to purchase the ability to do that in the shop at the very least!


----------



## Liz!

Nvm


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bluelady said:


> Are reviews left after trading a collectible?


some people leave reviews, I personally don't. I save leaving reviews for when I'm doing in-game trading.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> some people leave reviews, I personally don't. I save leaving reviews for when I'm doing in-game trading.


Yup, I had a few doing that but unless I do like AC or Pokémon trading or whatever I Ieave it for that indeed.


----------



## Moonlight.

so I changed my username kinda recently and I miss the username I had before, is it possible for a staff member to change it back?


----------



## Midoriya

- Zero - said:


> so I changed my username kinda recently and I miss the username I had before, is it possible for a staff member to change it back?



Unfortunately not.  I would LOVE this feature (I’ve changed my username around 15 times now since joining the site), but sadly they won’t do it as just a normal request.  Your best bet is to save TBT or seashells and change it again before the old one is taken.


----------



## Croconaw

Midoriya said:


> Unfortunately not.  I would LOVE this feature (I’ve changed my username around 15 times now since joining the site), but sadly they won’t do it as just a normal request.  Your best bet is to save TBT or seashells and change it again before the old one is taken.


Yes, I was _Feraligatr _on this site years ago, but since then devolved into _Croconaw_. Feraligatr is currently taken by someone who claimed it after I changed mine. Your only chance of keeping it is saving up to get another username change before someone else claims your previous username.


----------



## Moonlight.

Midoriya said:


> Unfortunately not.  I would LOVE this feature (I’ve changed my username around 15 times now since joining the site), but sadly they won’t do it as just a normal request.  Your best bet is to save TBT or seashells and change it again before the old one is taken.





Croconaw said:


> Yes, I was _Feraligatr _on this site years ago, but since then devolved into _Croconaw_. Feraligatr is currently taken by someone who claimed it after I changed mine. Your only chance of keeping it is saving up to get another username change before someone else claims your previous username.



ohhh ok, thanks for the replies lol. is it possible to save up seashells because i thought you only get them for signing up to the site?


----------



## Midoriya

- Zero - said:


> ohhh ok, thanks for the replies lol. is it possible to save up seashells because i thought you only get them for signing up to the site?



You get them for signing up and once you’ve been here two years, I believe.  If you joined the site on May 3rd, 2019, you should have received some on May 3rd, 2021 (unless they don’t do these anymore or I’m remembering wrong).


----------



## Croconaw

- Zero - said:


> ohhh ok, thanks for the replies lol. is it possible to save up seashells because i thought you only get them for signing up to the site?


I don’t believe there’s any way to save up seashells right now. Unfortunately, you’ll need to save TBT. I know username changes are kind of pricey, but TBT accumulates easy when you’re actively posting around the forums — not encouraging spam. I’ve gotten lots of bells just by participating in conversations. It shouldn’t take too long.


----------



## Moonlight.

Midoriya said:


> you should have received some on May 3rd, 2021 (unless they don’t do these anymore or I’m remembering wrong)



that's what i thought but i never received any, guess i'll start saving up TBT after i finish buying in-game stuff lol


----------



## Rio_

Speaking of username changes, I'd like to change my username to my actual name, Rio, but it's already taken. Am I allowed to change it to something like Rio_ or will that cause too much confusion? (the user in question hasn't been active since 2013) 

Sorry if this is a dumb question .__.


----------



## Chris

Makoto said:


> Speaking of username changes, I'd like to change my username to my actual name, Rio, but it's already taken. Am I allowed to change it to something like Rio_ or will that cause too much confusion? (the user in question hasn't been active since 2013)
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question .__.


This would be fine!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I have a question for the modz- *how many threads are we allowed to make in the tbt marketplace?* like can we do separate buying, selling, and date trading threads for various collectables separately or is it suppose to be limited to one or two threads only? just curious (I only have 2 threads currently) 

thanks!


----------



## Sweetley

Hey, is it possible to add the November Birthstone in the shop, please? Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Masamunya said:


> Hey, is it possible to add the November Birthstone in the shop, please? Thanks!


The November birthstone is now available for purchase.


----------



## Sholee

im using the dodo code feature and i was wondering if people get notified when they're in the queue list and also when they move to the approved list?

is there also a way to ping everyone?


----------



## Jeremy

Sholee said:


> im using the dodo code feature and i was wondering if people get notified when they're in the queue list and also when they move to the approved list?
> 
> is there also a way to ping everyone?


Unfortunately it doesn’t alert them, but this might be something we could add in the future. For now I suppose the best way to ping them would be to copy/paste the name list and add the @ symbol in front of each name.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Hi, I’ve been trying to add an image for my signature but I don’t see a place for me to upload one- only a place to paste a link to an image. I tried pasting a link to the image but I only got an error message. I’ve also tried cropping it and reducing the file size and linking it then, but it hasn’t worked. Is there any other way for me to add the image? For some reason I can upload images just fine when I’m posting.




Here‘s the error I got.


----------



## Croconaw

Bagelbagon said:


> Hi, I’ve been trying to add an image for my signature but I don’t see a place for me to upload one- only a place to paste a link to an image. I tried pasting a link to the image but I only got an error message. I’ve also tried cropping it and reducing the file size and linking it then, but it hasn’t worked. Is there any other way for me to add the image? For some reason I can upload images just fine when I’m posting.
> View attachment 411201
> Here‘s the error I got.


What is the image you’re trying to post? You’re likely linking to a site with the image on it rather than the image itself. I’ve struggled with this more than I care to admit, so don’t feel bad.


----------



## LadyDestani

Bagelbagon said:


> Hi, I’ve been trying to add an image for my signature but I don’t see a place for me to upload one- only a place to paste a link to an image. I tried pasting a link to the image but I only got an error message. I’ve also tried cropping it and reducing the file size and linking it then, but it hasn’t worked. Is there any other way for me to add the image? For some reason I can upload images just fine when I’m posting.
> View attachment 411201
> Here‘s the error I got.


I believe all signature pictures have to be linked rather than uploaded. When you paste the link to the image, try adding a file extension to the end, like .png or .gif. That usually works for me.


----------



## mitfy

what is the size limit for avatars, specifically gif avatars? i've tried to change my avatar to a gif countless times, but i keep getting a banner that says it's too big no matter how small i make it. when it's not a size error, it's just a general site/server error. i've compressed it smaller than my previous gif icon, and even as far down as <2mb. what's up with that?


----------



## Geoni

I have a question that has to do with our transition from vbulletin to XenForo.

I knew how to hyperlink to an isolated search of posts by a specific member in a specific thread back on the old forum. What you needed was the userID (number on user profile url), the thread ID (number on thread url), and for the user to have posted in the thread at least once. Were this still vBulletin you would hyperlink an isolated search of my posts in this specific in this manner: https://www.belltreeforums.com/sear...d=197382&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1

And it would bring you to only my posts in this thread. Of course, this doesn't work anymore because we're not on vB. So would it have to do with the contenttype part of that string? What would I put for contenttype on Xenforo?

The application for this would be for people who have large threads to make a shortcut in their OP so that someone can quickly see just the OP's posts, such as artist threads that have a lot of people reacting to them, people villager cycling so people can see villager history, etc. It's just one of those things that lets OPs help users out who might be confused about how to do an isolated search. Sorry if that's convoluted and out of left field. If you're a user and not a staff member who knows how to accomplish this feel free to answer me too.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Geoni said:


> I have a question that has to do with our transition from vbulletin to XenForo.
> 
> I knew how to hyperlink to an isolated search of posts by a specific member in a specific thread back on the old forum. What you needed was the userID (number on user profile url), the thread ID (number on thread url), and for the user to have posted in the thread at least once. Were this still vBulletin you would hyperlink an isolated search of my posts in this specific in this manner: https://www.belltreeforums.com/sear...d=197382&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1
> 
> And it would bring you to only my posts in this thread. Of course, this doesn't work anymore because we're not on vB. So would it have to do with the contenttype part of that string? What would I put for contenttype on Xenforo?
> 
> The application for this would be for people who have large threads to make a shortcut in their OP so that someone can quickly see just the OP's posts, such as artist threads that have a lot of people reacting to them, people villager cycling so people can see villager history, etc. It's just one of those things that lets OPs help users out who might be confused about how to do an isolated search. Sorry if that's convoluted and out of left field. If you're a user and not a staff member who knows how to accomplish this feel free to answer me too.


This would be the equivalent URL to ISO a person's posts in a thread in XenForo:


		Code:
	

https://www.belltreeforums.com/search/search?c[users]=Geoni&search_type=post&c[thread]=197382&order=date


"users" does have to be the username, not the user ID, while "thread" is still the thread ID.


----------



## Geoni

~Kilza~ said:


> This would be the equivalent URL to ISO a person's posts in a thread in XenForo:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/search/search?c[users]=Geoni&search_type=post&c[thread]=197382&order=date
> 
> 
> "users" does have to be the username, not the user ID, while "thread" is still the thread ID.



Thank you so much I was worried not many people know this or something. I really appreciate it.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Hi! Is it possible to edit an erroneously submitted feedback? 

I just noticed I received a negative feedback recently however when I checked it, they described it as a smooth trade in the description which led me to believe that they might have ticked the feedback as 'Negative' by accident when submitting. Sorry if this seems kind of petty but yeah, my rating went down to 99% because of it


----------



## Croconaw

FlimsyAxe said:


> Hi! Is it possible to edit an erroneously submitted feedback?
> 
> I just noticed I received a negative feedback recently however when I checked it, they described it as a smooth trade in the description which led me to believe that they might have ticked the feedback as 'Negative' by accident when submitting. Sorry if this seems kind of petty but yeah, my rating went down to 99% because of it


Aren’t feedback ratings editable? I noticed the user who left that rating is an active member? He would most likely change it, since it does appear to be a mistake.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Croconaw said:


> Aren’t feedback ratings editable? I noticed the user who left that rating is an active member? He would most likely change it, since it does appear to be a mistake.



I don't think it is because I tried to check on the previous feedbacks I've sent out to see if I can edit them, but I only see the the flag icon to report the feedback. I did some digging around and it seems like it's possible to appeal when something like this happens so I will probably reach out to a mod for this!


----------



## Chris

FlimsyAxe said:


> Hi! Is it possible to edit an erroneously submitted feedback?
> 
> I just noticed I received a negative feedback recently however when I checked it, they described it as a smooth trade in the description which led me to believe that they might have ticked the feedback as 'Negative' by accident when submitting. Sorry if this seems kind of petty but yeah, my rating went down to 99% because of it


Members are unable to edit feedback themselves.

I've gone ahead and updated this one for you because it was clearly done in error. In future, please hit the report button and we will look into it.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

Chris said:


> Members are unable to edit feedback themselves.
> 
> I've gone ahead and updated this one for you because it was clearly done in error. In future, please hit the report button and we will look into it.



Thank you so much! Will make note of this in the future


----------



## Foreverfox

Bagelbagon said:


> Hi, I’ve been trying to add an image for my signature but I don’t see a place for me to upload one- only a place to paste a link to an image. I tried pasting a link to the image but I only got an error message. I’ve also tried cropping it and reducing the file size and linking it then, but it hasn’t worked. Is there any other way for me to add the image? For some reason I can upload images just fine when I’m posting.
> View attachment 411201
> Here‘s the error I got.


If you haven't already, check out the Signature Guide. It is very detailed and should answer your questions, should you still have any. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021



mitfy said:


> what is the size limit for avatars, specifically gif avatars? i've tried to change my avatar to a gif countless times, but i keep getting a banner that says it's too big no matter how small i make it. when it's not a size error, it's just a general site/server error. i've compressed it smaller than my previous gif icon, and even as far down as <2mb. what's up with that?


If you haven't done so already, you'll have to buy the Avatar Animation extension in the Shop. There's one you can buy with Bells for 899 Bells and one you can buy with Seashells for 10 Seashells. They're the same, just different methods of paying.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Thanks! I finally got it working!


----------



## Bugs

Is there already a thread somewhere for sharing Happy Home Paradise Designer codes? I know we have a stickies thread in the Airport for Dream Addresses, so I was wondering if there's one for designers. I want to see what other users here have made in the DLC, but I can't find a thread for them.


----------



## Chris

Bugs said:


> Is there already a thread somewhere for sharing Happy Home Paradise Designer codes? I know we have a stickies thread in the Airport for Dream Addresses, so I was wondering if there's one for designers. I want to see what other users here have made in the DLC, but I can't find a thread for them.


We did not have a thread specifically for this, but after a quick chat with some of the other staff members we have gone ahead and added one for sharing screenshots and design codes specific to this aspect of the _Happy Home Paradise_ DLC: Happy Home Paradise: Home Design Sharing Thread.


----------



## Bugs

Chris said:


> We did not have a thread specifically for this, but after a quick chat with some of the other staff members we have gone ahead and added one for sharing screenshots and design codes specific for the _Happy Home Paradise_ DLC: Happy Home Paradise: Home Design Sharing Thread.


Awesome! I'm gonna post mine there once I get home later  thank you!


----------



## squidipe

Foreverfox said:


> If you haven't done so already, you'll have to buy the Avatar Animation extension in the Shop. There's one you can buy with Bells for 899 Bells and one you can buy with Seashells for 10 Seashells. They're the same, just different methods of paying.



I've already bought that with Seashells, but it gives me an error (not about file size). What should I do?


----------



## Foreverfox

squidipe said:


> I've already bought that with Seashells, but it gives me an error (not about file size). What should I do?


That is unfortunately beyond my scope of knowledge at this time.  I'm sorry that didn't help!


----------



## squidipe

Foreverfox said:


> That is unfortunately beyond my scope of knowledge at this time.  I'm sorry that didn't help!


It's okay, I'll try to figure it out haha


----------



## Roxxy

Nvm


----------



## squidipe

Roxxy said:


> Nvm


huh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

squidipe said:


> I've already bought that with Seashells, but it gives me an error (not about file size). What should I do?


I've always had issues with uploading a GIF avatar since the forum moved to XenForo. that's part of the reason why I haven't had a GIF avatar in forever. often the file won't even upload and when it does sometimes it doesn't even move like it should. I wish the staff would address this issue.


----------



## squidipe

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've always had issues with uploading a GIF avatar since the forum moved to XenForo. that's part of the reason why I haven't had a GIF avatar in forever. often the file won't even upload and when it does sometimes it doesn't even move like it should. I wish the staff would address this issue.


ah that sucks, all i want is a gif of gayle drinking juice


----------



## neoratz

squidipe said:


> I've already bought that with Seashells, but it gives me an error (not about file size). What should I do?


could you send me the picture and show me the error you're getting? i might be able to alter the gif so it works


----------



## squidipe

neoratz said:


> could you send me the picture and show me the error you're getting? i might be able to alter the gif so it works


This is the error shown: 



Spoiler









This is what's shown in chrome's dev tools/inspector: 



Spoiler








This is the gif:


Spoiler










	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2021

@neoratz i've tried to edit the gif down to be as small of a file size as possible without looking like complete trash


----------



## neoratz

squidipe said:


> This is the error shown:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414489
> 
> 
> This is what's shown in chrome's dev tools/inspector:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414488
> 
> 
> This is the gif:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2021
> 
> @neoratz i've tried to edit the gif down to be as small of a file size as possible without looking like complete trash


do you happen to still have the original un-edited gif? i managed to get it to work, but it's still got that static-y issue:




i think your main problem is the high frame count. generally, i would avoid using gifs with more than 40 frames. the original framecount was 102, so i cut it down to 32 and made it smaller in ezgif. the weird static look won't be too visible in forum posts, but it will be obvious on your profile (especially because this is under the recommended minimum size, it is 200x200)

if you have the un-edited version i can try to make it look prettier!


----------



## squidipe

neoratz said:


> if you have the un-edited version i can try to make it look prettier!


ahhh, ok. here's the unedited version (made it a square + shorter length)


----------



## neoratz

squidipe said:


> ahhh, ok. here's the unedited version (made it a square + shorter length)


it looks like TBT converted your picture to a png! :P the cropped picture will be easier for me to work with if you have specifically the one that is cropped but un-optimized! (sorry i didn't specify that)


----------



## squidipe

@neoratz I DID IT!! I had to do 33 frames 300x300, but i have Gayle now!!! tysm for helping


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I had the same problem before when using animated avatars on 3.0.  If the image is already under 2mb, then it’s most likely the frame count that needs to be cut down.  It’s unfortunate because there’s definitely some longer animations that I’d like to use, but it is what it is.


----------



## Anitagonist

I think this is a site question...? I understand what ungifted and gifted means but what does "voided" mean?


----------



## S.J.

Anitagonist said:


> I think this is a site question...? I understand what ungifted and gifted means but what does "voided" mean?


This is my very basic understanding! 

Voided means that a villager has moved out completely without being adopted by someone else. After a villager moves out, they go into “the void”. If you play with other people, and they decide later to get the same villager that has moved out of your island, there’s a chance that the villager they invite to their island will be the villager that left your island. Otherwise, that villager just stays in the void forever.

E.g. Raymond is living on my island, but he asks to leave and I agree. When he is in boxes, nobody comes to adopt him. The day after he moves out, he’s in the void. A few days later my in-game friend decides to adopt Raymond from a mystery island, and when Raymond moves in, he mentions that he came from my island. 

If someone mentions that a villager has been voided, it just means that they’ve left their island without being adopted by someone else.

Hopefully that makes sense!


----------



## ivorystar

I hope this is the right place to ask.
I tried posting my wishlist link but it comes up with an error (URI too long)
EX: Wishlist
is there a way to fix this? or do i need to use a different site? 
Thanks!


----------



## neoratz

ivorystar said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask.
> I tried posting my wishlist link but it comes up with an error (URI too long)
> EX: Wishlist
> is there a way to fix this? or do i need to use a different site?
> Thanks!


this seems to be an error with catalogue.ac instead of TBT, is there another place on the page where you can copy the link to your wishlist? it might not like you copying directly from the URL bar (if that's what you're doing)

you could also try recreating your wishlist on a different item database, like https://villagerdb.com/


----------



## Livia

Anitagonist said:


> I think this is a site question...? I understand what ungifted and gifted means but what does "voided" mean?


voided means that the villager is gone.  They moved out and no one adopted them so they went to the void


----------



## ivorystar

neoratz said:


> this seems to be an error with catalogue.ac instead of TBT, is there another place on the page where you can copy the link to your wishlist? it might not like you copying directly from the URL bar (if that's what you're doing)
> 
> you could also try recreating your wishlist on a different item database, like https://villagerdb.com/


thanks you! I'll try the villagerdb


----------



## Sweetley

Could you please add the December Birthstone to the shop? I would like to buy one with a certain date which is coming up very soon


----------



## Sweetley

Princess_Bean said:


> Could you please add the December Birthstone to the shop? I would like to buy one with a certain date which is coming up very soon


Would really appreciated if you could add it to the shop...


----------



## Foreverfox

Princess_Bean said:


> Would really appreciated if you could add it to the shop...


I wanted to get an August birthstone for my son's birthday on the 8th this year, and it wasn't added in time. ☹ since I want his to be the oldest one for my plan, I have to wait until next August before buying the September and March ones that I want too. It's a shame birthstones can't be automated to appear in the shop on the first of each month, but I know the staff all volunteer their time here, so I understand.


----------



## Croconaw

Foreverfox said:


> I wanted to get an August birthstone for my son's birthday on the 8th this year, and it wasn't added in time. ☹ since I want his to be the oldest one for my plan, I have to wait until next August before buying the September and March ones that I want too. It's a shame birthstones can't be automated to appear in the shop on the first of each month, but I know the staff all volunteer their time here, so I understand.


It’s a shame they can’t be automatically added. I don’t think that’s possible, though.


----------



## Sweetley

Foreverfox said:


> I wanted to get an August birthstone for my son's birthday on the 8th this year, and it wasn't added in time. ☹ since I want his to be the oldest one for my plan, I have to wait until next August before buying the September and March ones that I want too. It's a shame birthstones can't be automated to appear in the shop on the first of each month, but I know the staff all volunteer their time here, so I understand.





Croconaw said:


> It’s a shame they can’t be automatically added. I don’t think that’s possible, though.


Honestly, they should just add all Birthstones to the shop and make them available all year if it's too stressful to add them at the beginning of each new month so people can buy them at any time and don't have to worry to miss them at a certain date. I get it, the staff has a private life too, then again Birthstones with certain dates becoming as rare as the freaking Weird Doll as this point and it's sucks. Not even looking at the TBT Marketplace helps if nobody has/got them.  And waiting till next year makes me personally losing interests in collectibles all together if it's becoming that hard to even get a actually common collectible now...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> I wanted to get an August birthstone for my son's birthday on the 8th this year, and it wasn't added in time. ☹ since I want his to be the oldest one for my plan, I have to wait until next August before buying the September and March ones that I want too. It's a shame birthstones can't be automated to appear in the shop on the first of each month, but I know the staff all volunteer their time here, so I understand.


for future reference, Ive seen other people send a message to Jeremy at the first day of a month asking if he could stock the new birthstone and he usually does it immediately. if you remind him it'll likely get done faster. but if you don't then he may forget. sorry you have to wait so long for the next one. 

edit: sending a PM in Ask The Staff may work better, and I think both Jeremy and Oblivia can do it since they're admins.


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> for future reference, Ive seen other people send a message to Jeremy at the first day of a month asking if he could stock the new birthstone and he usually does it immediately. if you remind him it'll likely get done faster. but if you don't then he may forget. sorry you have to wait so long for the next one.
> 
> edit: sending a PM in Ask The Staff may work better, and I think both Jeremy and Oblivia can do it since they're admins.


I actually had tagged two people in the restocks thread about it on two separate days, but never got a reply. It's okay, it was a bummer, but certainly didn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> I actually had tagged two people in the restocks thread about it on two separate days, but never got a reply. It's okay, it was a bummer, but certainly didn't lose sleep over it.


that sucks though. I'm honestly surprised you couldn't even get one as late as August 8th. that's over a week after the month began. maybe the staff can address this sometime.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello there! 
Hum, I have a question, please. One of my threads has been moved elsewhere and I don't understand why? It was a thread about pokémonities posted in the Pokémon Center section, which I thought was fitting. I won't argue the decision, I just want to understand what was wrong.
*(Let me know if this is something that should rather be asked in private, and I'll edit this comment).


----------



## Croconaw

GuerreraD said:


> Hello there!
> Hum, I have a question, please. One of my threads has been moved elsewhere and I don't understand why? It was a thread about pokémonities posted in the Pokémon Center section, which I thought was fitting. I won't argue the decision, I just want to understand what was wrong.
> *(Let me know if this is something that should rather be asked in private, and I'll edit this comment).


I assume it’s because your thread is about posting pictures of Pokémon. It doesn’t encourage discussion and some could easily spam pictures to raise post count. You can’t get bells or add to your post count in The Basement.


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> for future reference, Ive seen other people send a message to Jeremy at the first day of a month asking if he could stock the new birthstone and he usually does it immediately. if you remind him it'll likely get done faster. but if you don't then he may forget. sorry you have to wait so long for the next one.
> 
> edit: sending a PM in Ask The Staff may work better, and I think both Jeremy and Oblivia can do it since they're admins.


Please do not message staff directly about non-urgent site matters. The best thing you can do if it looks like we have forgotten to update it is to post in this thread.

Please keep in mind that only the three _*Administrators*_ are able to edit collectibles in the shop and they aren't all active on TBT daily. TBT is run completely on a volunteer basis and we don't have set hours/days that we are expected to be online. We also all have other commitments that take priority over the forum (e.g. jobs, partners, kids, etc). We don't see it not being updated immediately as a big issue because you have until the end of the month to purchase them and they are of unlimited stock; you're not going to miss out on getting one. As a team we actively watch The Information Desk (this thread) and the *Contact the Staff* board, so these places are by far the fastest ways to get in touch with us - e.g. I saw @Princess_Bean's post in here Dec 1st, but they also asked us the same question via Contact the Staff and I answered them there within several minutes of them making the thread. Using the provided channels to contact us is also faster than messaging specific staff members directly (which is something we actually discourage) because even if we can't directly handle something ourselves we are able to communicate with the rest of the team offsite to get a quick response instead of waiting for them to log on here.




GuerreraD said:


> Hello there!
> Hum, I have a question, please. One of my threads has been moved elsewhere and I don't understand why? It was a thread about pokémonities posted in the Pokémon Center section, which I thought was fitting. I won't argue the decision, I just want to understand what was wrong.
> *(Let me know if this is something that should rather be asked in private, and I'll edit this comment).


The reason for the thread move was explained in the notification you received when we moved the thread. To repeat what we said there: the thread was moved because it received numerous replies that broke our post quality rules. Instead of warning those users, we moved the thread to The Basement where low quality posting is more acceptable.


----------



## GuerreraD

Croconaw said:


> I assume it’s because your thread is about posting pictures of Pokémon. It doesn’t encourage discussion and some could easily spam pictures to raise post count. You can’t get bells or add to your post count in The Basement.



Thank you for your explanation! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2021



Chris said:


> The reason for the thread move was explained in the notification you received when we moved the thread. To repeat what we said there: the thread was moved because it received numerous replies that broke our post quality rules. Instead of warning those users, we moved the thread to The Basement where low quality posting is more acceptable.



The reason given wasn't very explicative... I guessed there was something wrong for it to be moved, but still I couldn't see what. But @Croconaw's answer was more enlightening, sorry to have been a bother !


----------



## Livia

Why did my bells go down? I haven’t spent them or edited any posts.


----------



## Jeremy

Livia said:


> Why did my bells go down? I haven’t spent them or edited any posts.


From the transaction log, it appears that a post you made was deleted, so the bells earned from it were automatically subtracted.


----------



## Midoriya

This may already be a known issue, but does anyone know why the animated backdrop keeps disappearing and then reappearing whenever I’m viewing my posts?  I don’t know if it’s doing this for the other backdrops, but it is for the animated one.  I can even take a screenshot of it if necessary.


----------



## Jeremy

Midoriya said:


> This may already be a known issue, but does anyone know why the animated backdrop keeps disappearing and then reappearing whenever I’m viewing my posts?  I don’t know if it’s doing this for the other backdrops, but it is for the animated one.  I can even take a screenshot of it if necessary.


Does it do it for other users' posts (using the same backdrop)? What browser are you using?


----------



## Midoriya

Jeremy said:


> Does it do it for other users' posts (using the same backdrop)? What browser are you using?



I’m not sure, but it might.  I’m using Safari.

Here’s a screenshot I took when I made this post.  I can confirm that the backdrop is active in my inventory.



Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> I’m not sure, but it might.  I’m using Safari.
> 
> Here’s a screenshot I took when I made this post.  I can confirm that the backdrop is active in my inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot



I’m having the exact same issue. Also Safari. I’ll try another browser to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Croconaw

Holla said:


> I’m having the exact same issue. Also Safari. I’ll try another browser to see if it makes a difference.


I’ve just noticed this, too. I’m using Safari on a phone. I haven’t tried another browser. Not a big deal, just thought I’d mention it’s happening to me, too.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

How do I stop my photo links being broken? Every time an event comes along with community voting, it seems my photo links always break (especially for mobile) not only is it a pita, since we can't reupload/edit our entry, but it's an unfair disadvantage for community voting events  I already have two broken entries for this event


----------



## Croconaw

Sloom Lagoon said:


> -snip-


I think I misunderstood the question at first. Anyway, make sure you’re linking to the photo itself. Most of the time when a link is broken, it’s because you’re linking to the website with the photo on it and not the image itself. I personally use Imgur or Imgbb for uploading photos. This used to happen to me a lot, so I totally understand the frustration. It still is confusing to me this day, but I’ve figured it out.


----------



## skarmoury

Sloom Lagoon said:


> How do I stop my photo links being broken? Every time an event comes along with community voting, it seems my photo links always break (especially for mobile) not only is it a pita, since we can't reupload/edit our entry, but it's an unfair disadvantage for community voting events  I already have two broken entries for this event


I also experience the same issues with broken links on mobile, and I believe the one thing the broken links on my end have in common is that they’re all imgur pictures :/ Not sure what’s up with my phone and imgur, but I just view most entries on my iPad or laptop.
Anyway, I checked your entries and I can see them on my end! Maybe there’s something wonky with your device or internet that’s preventing you from viewing pictures? Not sure ; w;


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

skarmoury said:


> I also experience the same issues with broken links on mobile, and I believe the one thing the broken links on my end have in common is that they’re all imgur pictures :/ Not sure what’s up with my phone and imgur, but I just view most entries on my iPad or laptop.
> Anyway, I checked your entries and I can see them on my end! Maybe there’s something wonky with your device or internet that’s preventing you from viewing pictures? Not sure ; w;


Mine are always directly linked from my twitter! Sometimes they're fine (like my signature appears fine for me) but it's always competition entries which are broken


----------



## mouthrat

hello everyone !! hope your evening is going well. is there any way to disable automatic emojis ?? for example ,, i want to type : D without a space but not having it turn into . if there is a way to do this ,, id love to know. thank u <33


----------



## ~Kilza~

mouthrat said:


> hello everyone !! hope your evening is going well. is there any way to disable automatic emojis ?? for example ,, i want to type : D without a space but not having it turn into . if there is a way to do this ,, id love to know. thank u <33


There is a way. While there isn't a setting you can toggle to disable it in your posts, you can use plain tags to prevent text from being transformed into an emoji, so something like this:


		Code:
	

[plain]:D[/plain]


Would turn it into :D without transforming into the  emoji by being wrapped in those plain tags.


----------



## IonicKarma

I still have the snowflake raffle ticket from last year.  Since its unique, it won't let me purchase another one.  Do I need to discard my previous one and purchase a new one or will I be entered in if I just keep my old one?


----------



## Foreverfox

IonicKarma said:


> I still have the snowflake raffle ticket from last year.  Since its unique, it won't let me purchase another one.  Do I need to discard my previous one and purchase a new one or will I be entered in if I just keep my old one?


Ooo, same...following


----------



## Alienfish

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Mine are always directly linked from my twitter! Sometimes they're fine (like my signature appears fine for me) but it's always competition entries which are broken


This is the issue, a lot of browsers/people have issues when people direct link from twitter/facebook etc. without actually caring to make the image an actual image link. I suggest uploading to imgur or likewise service and make sure it actually ends in .gif, .png or whichever format you use. I've also heard some people seeing it fine but yeah if it's those I've never been able to view them, personally.


----------



## miraxe

Whenever I try to purchase anything in the shop, I run into this error message:

Oops! We ran into some problems.    

You cannot purchase the item December 14th Raffle Ticket.         
You cannot purchase this many of the item December 14th Raffle Ticket.      
What am I doing wrong here?  I'm trying to purchase the tin robot and December 23rd raffle ticket.


----------



## Croconaw

miraxe said:


> Whenever I try to purchase anything in the shop, I run into this error message:
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> 
> You cannot purchase the item December 14th Raffle Ticket.
> You cannot purchase this many of the item December 14th Raffle Ticket.
> What am I doing wrong here?  I'm trying to purchase the tin robot and December 23rd raffle ticket.


Delete all items from your cart and try it again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Mine are always directly linked from my twitter! Sometimes they're fine (like my signature appears fine for me) but it's always competition entries which are broken


I would suggest using an image hosting site like ImgBB or Imgur, since Twitter and Facebook can't always be trusted to share image links like that. also your signature pic is broken for me rn, just a heads up.

if your image is broken in an entry, tag the staff member who is the OP and ask them if you can re-upload the pic so it shows up.


----------



## miraxe

Croconaw said:


> Delete all items from your cart and try it again.


Thank you SO much! I didn't even realize there was a cart.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

why can you deposit super advent tokens into the ABD? is the only use buying the tin robot collectible?


----------



## Chris

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> why can you deposit super advent tokens into the ABD? is the only use buying the tin robot collectible?


There will be no other uses for this currency.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I need help with getting the right link or code to have this image to appear in my sig. Mobile imgur is different so l can't get it




edit: oops l went to the wrong thread. meant to post in the sig guide thread


----------



## S.J.

Mr_Persona said:


> I need help with getting the right link or code to have this image to appear in my sig. Mobile imgur is different so l can't get it
> View attachment 421745
> edit: oops l went to the wrong thread. meant to post in the sig guide thread


Let me know how you go with this. I usually do this on my iPad, but I'm on my phone, so the app is slightly different. Hopefully works for you.

You just have to remove the spaces in the link first (before the "i.imgur" and before "jpeg"):
https://       i.imgur.com/v7t576C.    jpeg


----------



## Mr_Persona

S.J. said:


> Let me know how you go with this. I usually do this on my iPad, but I'm on my phone, so the app is slightly different. Hopefully works for you.
> 
> You just have to remove the spaces in the link first (before the "i.imgur" and before "jpeg"):
> https://       i.imgur.com/v7t576C.    jpeg


Nothing appeared.


----------



## S.J.

Mr_Persona said:


> Nothing appeared.



Try this one!  In your signature, click the icon of the picture, and then enter this one (remove the star first):
https://i.imgur.com/v7t576C.jpg

PM me if it doesn’t work! 



Spoiler: Picture



Just in case you were pressing the wrong button, I included a pic. Sorry if you already knew all this!


----------



## Mr_Persona

S.J. said:


> Try this one!  In your signature, click the icon of the picture, and then enter this one (remove the star first):
> https://i.imgur.com/v7t576C.jpg
> 
> PM me if it doesn’t work!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you were pressing the wrong button, I included a pic. Sorry if you already knew all this!
> View attachment 421760


it works! ty


----------



## mouthrat

hi! i'm sorry if this has been answered before, but is there a specific time you have to wait before two posts get merged automatically? if so, how long is it? thanks so much and have a pleasant evening <3


----------



## Alienfish

mouthrat said:


> hi! i'm sorry if this has been answered before, but is there a specific time you have to wait before two posts get merged automatically? if so, how long is it? thanks so much and have a pleasant evening <3


You need to wait 30 minutes for your posts not to get merged, I believe


----------



## iiyyja

Are we allowed to discuss other animal crossing forums/servers?


----------



## Taycat

i purchased a username change, but for the life of me can't figure out where to go.  is there a thread for that or maybe a settings page?


----------



## S.J.

Taycat said:


> i purchased a username change, but for the life of me can't figure out where to go.  is there a thread for that or maybe a settings page?



Hi! I believe you need to go to your inventory (where your collectibles are stored). Your username change will be listed in there, and next to it you click “Configure” and then it should ask you what you’d like to change your name to. I hope that works for you!


----------



## iiyyja

Do we earn interest on the TBT we deposit?


----------



## ~Kilza~

iiyyja said:


> Do we earn interest on the TBT we deposit?


No. Years ago, you did, but since people abused the system they stopped allowing you to earn interest on TBT stored in the ABD.


----------



## iiyyja

Are there any rules against bumping really old threads?


----------



## Chris

iiyyja said:


> Are there any rules against bumping really old threads?


If your post adds something meaningful to the conversation that will further discussion then it's fine to bump old threads. If a thread is really old though it's often better to see if a newer thread on the same topic exists or consider starting your own thread instead of bumping one that is years old. Warnings can be issued if you are constantly bumping old threads to add meaningless, spam, or controversial comments or appear to be doing it purely to increase your bell count.


----------



## iiyyja

Does the number of characters you use in a post affect how much TBT you earn? If so, how much weight does it hold?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

iiyyja said:


> Does the number of characters you use in a post affect how much TBT you earn? If so, how much weight does it hold?


it does, I'm not sure what the exact amount is but of course the more words/characters you type the more tbt you get.

however I would strongly recommend not going around spamming paragraphs of text to get tbt.


----------



## Chris

iiyyja said:


> Does the number of characters you use in a post affect how much TBT you earn? If so, how much weight does it hold?


Yes, the length of the post impacts how many forum bells you earn. The exact formula is not public knowledge and it differs board to board.


----------



## RosasMom

Hi! Quick question: Is there a place where I can learn about how villager trading works on the site? 

Also, when roaming around the site last night I noticed there is such a thing as "holding" villagers for people. Is there a place where this is explained? It sounds like something I would be willing to do since I have a new village and will have lots of spots open eventually as the game opens up. 

This is my first time playing AC and I am new to the forum, so please excuse the newbie questions. 

Btw, thank you for the excellent organization of this forum. I am a member of several forums for other subject and I have to say, TBT is one of the most well organized and certainly one of the most attractive. I especially like this "ask questions" thread. Super smart.


----------



## iiyyja

xSuperMario64x said:


> it does, I'm not sure what the exact amount is but of course the more words/characters you type the more tbt you get.
> 
> however I would strongly recommend not going around spamming paragraphs of text to get tbt.


I only respond the posts/threads when I have something meaningful to say. I'd feel guilty if I was filling the boards with inane chatter  



Chris said:


> Yes, the length of the post impacts how many forum bells you earn. The exact formula is not public knowledge and it differs board to board.


Thank you


----------



## Foreverfox

RosasMom said:


> Hi! Quick question: Is there a place where I can learn about how villager trading works on the site?
> 
> Also, when roaming around the site last night I noticed there is such a thing as "holding" villagers for people. Is there a place where this is explained? It sounds like something I would be willing to do since I have a new village and will have lots of spots open eventually as the game opens up.
> 
> This is my first time playing AC and I am new to the forum, so please excuse the newbie questions.
> 
> Btw, thank you for the excellent organization of this forum. I am a member of several forums for other subject and I have to say, TBT is one of the most well organized and certainly one of the most attractive. I especially like this "ask questions" thread. Super smart.


Welcome to TBT! I'm assuming you're playing _Animal Crossing: New Horizons. _The New Neighbor Network has great info on both trading/cycling villagers and a dedicated Hold My Villager thread. You can see who is looking for someone to hold a villager for them and also request someone to hold a villager for you! Feel free to reach out if you have questions!


----------



## mouthrat

iiyyja said:


> Does the number of characters you use in a post affect how much TBT you earn? If so, how much weight does it hold?


yep! the longer the post, the more tbt is earned from it. i'm not exactly sure how much weight it holds, but i do know that short posts (like this one) are worth only a couple, while longer, multi-paragraph posts are worth way more.


----------



## Croconaw

The amount also varies from board to board. You earn more bells on the Animal Crossing boards than Brewster’s Cafe. You also don’t earn any bells on certain boards such as The Basement, The Cellar, and the Introduction board.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Croconaw said:


> You also don’t earn any bells on certain boards such as The Basement, The Cellar, and the Introduction board.


also, the tbt marketplace


----------



## RosasMom

Foreverfox said:


> Welcome to TBT! I'm assuming you're playing _Animal Crossing: New Horizons. _The New Neighbor Network has great info on both trading/cycling villagers and a dedicated Hold My Villager thread. You can see who is looking for someone to hold a villager for them and also request someone to hold a villager for you! Feel free to reach out if you have questions!


Thank you! So, to trade villagers, do people exchange friend codes or something and then go to each other's islands and make the exchange? If so, how is it determined who goes first? Is there any risk to it? 

For holding someone's villager, do I go to their island, invite the villager and then hold them until the person wants that villager back? I assume I would then need to TT to get the villager in boxes again once the person was ready to take their villager back, then the person would come to my island and invite that villager back to their island?

Can any of this be done if you don't already have a full 10 villagers? Most of the advice I read about how to evict villagers and get new ones, seems like it assumes the island is already full. For example let's say I wanted to exchange Marina for Analisa but didn't have all of my villagers yet. Do I need to wait for all 10 before trying to trade?

Thanks!


----------



## Foreverfox

RosasMom said:


> Thank you! So, to trade villagers, do people exchange friend codes or something and then go to each other's islands and make the exchange? If so, how is it determined who goes first? Is there any risk to it?
> 
> For holding someone's villager, do I go to their island, invite the villager and then hold them until the person wants that villager back? I assume I would then need to TT to get the villager in boxes again once the person was ready to take their villager back, then the person would come to my island and invite that villager back to their island?
> 
> Can any of this be done if you don't already have a full 10 villagers? Most of the advice I read about how to evict villagers and get new ones, seems like it assumes the island is already full. For example let's say I wanted to exchange Marina for Analisa but didn't have all of my villagers yet. Do I need to wait for all 10 before trying to trade?
> 
> Thanks!


To trade villagers, you don't need each other's friend codes, you just would visit each other's islands and adopt the villager in question. To be clear though, you don't have to both be adopting a villager, it can be only one of you adopting someone. There is always some level of risk involved with online trades of any kind. Though in my experience, the only risk that has come up is internet connection issues. 

For holding someone's villager, you are correct, you go to their island, invite the villager and keep them until they're ready to get them back, and then get them into boxes when the person is ready for them. Personally, I would avoid gifting anything to that villager too, but that is something that should be discussed between the parties involved.

I'm not certain on the last part of your question, it's been a little too long since I've had under 10 plots filled, so I can't remember. Hope all of this helps!


----------



## OswinOswald

RosasMom said:


> Thank you! So, to trade villagers, do people exchange friend codes or something and then go to each other's islands and make the exchange? If so, how is it determined who goes first? Is there any risk to it?
> 
> For holding someone's villager, do I go to their island, invite the villager and then hold them until the person wants that villager back? I assume I would then need to TT to get the villager in boxes again once the person was ready to take their villager back, then the person would come to my island and invite that villager back to their island?
> 
> Can any of this be done if you don't already have a full 10 villagers? Most of the advice I read about how to evict villagers and get new ones, seems like it assumes the island is already full. For example let's say I wanted to exchange Marina for Analisa but didn't have all of my villagers yet. Do I need to wait for all 10 before trying to trade?
> 
> Thanks!



Trading villagers usually involves some sort of time travel because I think it’s difficult to find a situation where BOTH islands have someone ready to move AND an open plot. 

But if you want to do a one way trade (either giving someone away from your island or adopting a villager from someone else’s island), that is usually easier to coordinate. The receiving person just needs to have an empty plot. Either they have one ready/open through normal gameplay, or they time travel until someone leaves. And the person who is giving the villager either has gotten them to move out naturally, or kicked out via amiibo, or by time traveling extensively to get that particular villager to leave.

You can easily can accept/adopt villagers before you have 10 by just adding/having an open plot. It may be more difficult to get specific villagers to move out because you won’t be able to use an amiibo card to put someone in boxes, but you likely have to time travel to some extent either way unless you’re initiating a trade because you have someone already moving out and the other person will time travel to get the villager they’re trading with you to leave, or if the person you’re trading with is willing to wait for you in real time which could be a long time based on how often villagers try and move and the random number generator dependency required. 

As for whether it can be done before you have a full island, from my journaling early on in my island’s life, I see several of my villagers did ask to move out before I had a full island - my fourth villager asked to move out between when I got my 7th and 8th villagers, on Day 17. And my third villager asked to move out on Day 25, when I still had 9 villagers. I think I was waiting for a dreamie to show up at the campsite or for someone I could afford to adopt because I stayed at 9 villagers another week or two and let someone take my fifth villager (who was still in a starter home) and then it was a couple days later before I adopted a 10th villager (from the campsite). 

The FAQ also often has some good information!





						New Horizons F.A.Q. – Ask Questions Here!
					

Have questions regarding Animal Crossing: New Horizons?  Please check here first if your question has already been answered!     These are the main topics that are covered in this thread, and these posts will be constantly updated with frequently requested Q&A.  Basic Island(er) Information...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## iiyyja

How often does TBT restock/change collectibles? Are there any set dates?


----------



## Chris

iiyyja said:


> How often does TBT restock/change collectibles? Are there any set dates?


Only during a lunar eclipse. The next is May 16, 2022 so start saving your bells!

More seriously: we change the birth stone around the start of each month. Other than that there is no schedule. We typically release new collectibles each time we launch an event and most of the time these will coincide with major real world holidays. We also tend to run a large event annually in the summer (Northern hemisphere) but the exact timing changes year to year depending on staff availability.


----------



## thefallenfruit

I know this might be a question that has been answered somewhere else but where is the shop button to buy collectibles? I know there’s a shop button at the top right but that just shows the collectibles you already have.


----------



## Midoriya

thefallenfruit said:


> I know this might be a question that has been answered somewhere else but where is the shop button to buy collectibles? I know there’s a shop button at the top right but that just shows the collectibles you already have.



You have to click “shop” at the top right and then click “shop” again under it.


----------



## thefallenfruit

Midoriya said:


> You have to click “shop” at the top right and then click “shop” again under it.


oh I’m dumb I didn’t know you could click it twice. thank you !


----------



## Meadows

When do we get our second batch of seashells? I thought we where supposed to get 20 total. 10 for signing up and 10 for being a member for over 2 years.

Is it because I've been a member since 2014 or so that I only ever got 10?


----------



## Midoriya

Meadows said:


> When do we get our second batch of seashells? I thought we where supposed to get 20 total. 10 for signing up and 10 for being a member for over 2 years.
> 
> Is it because I've been a member since 2014 or so that I only ever got 10?



Iirc it has something to do with welcome bells and them being replaced.  You would get the amount you received for registering, but since you joined in 2014 you don’t get another 10 for being a member for two years.  That was only implemented later on I believe (and this would make sense too considering I joined in 2013 and I never received an additional 10 for a two year anniversary).

Someone can probably explain it better than me because right now I’m tired and too lazy to go and look at the answers for this question that have been posted before, lol.

EDIT: Better explanation below.  I found it.  Hoorayyyyyy.



Spoiler: seashells FAQ explanation


----------



## iiyyja

Could someone explain silver bells and advent tokens to me


----------



## Chris

iiyyja said:


> Could someone explain silver bells and advent tokens to me


These currencies were used during our TBT Holiday Market Event. This event has now ended and it is not possible to gain more of either of them. They will soon disappear from user profiles.


----------



## Meadows

Midoriya said:


> Iirc it has something to do with welcome bells and them being replaced.  You would get the amount you received for registering, but since you joined in 2014 you don’t get another 10 for being a member for two years.  That was only implemented later on I believe (and this would make sense too considering I joined in 2013 and I never received an additional 10 for a two year anniversary).
> 
> Someone can probably explain it better than me because right now I’m tired and too lazy to go and look at the answers for this question that have been posted before, lol.
> 
> EDIT: Better explanation below.  I found it.  Hoorayyyyyy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: seashells FAQ explanation


Thank you


----------



## iiyyja

Are we allowed to talk about using drugs recreationally? I don't see it listed in the rules, but I want to be sure




Edit: Yes, I'm aware belltreeforums & the ac community skews young. What I have in mind are tame comments relating to marijuana use


----------



## Chris

iiyyja said:


> Are we allowed to talk about using drugs recreationally? I don't see it listed in the rules, but I want to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yes, I'm aware belltreeforums & the ac community skews young. What I have in mind are tame comments relating to marijuana use


This is something that we typically handle on a case-by-case basis. As a general rule though we are fine with mentions of recreational marijuana use. Despite popular misconception TBT is not a children's forum. While we do allow teenagers as young as 13 to register the vast majority of our member base is over the age of 18.


----------



## iiyyja

Can you receive bells from someone who has you set to ignore?


----------



## CarmelinaRN

I'm new and can't figure out how to update my thread. Please help.


----------



## Croconaw

CarmelinaRN said:


> I'm new and can't figure out how to update my thread. Please help.


There should be an edit option at the bottom left corner of the post you’re trying to edit. Do you see that option? It’s the three dots.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Hi I have a question, I couldn't find it in the rules so I don't know if this is allowed or not:
Am I allowed to trade virtual ACNH items  that isn't worth real money(Examples: Villagers, NMTs, IGB, Etc) for TBT collectiables?


----------



## Sheep Villager

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi I have a question, I couldn't find it in the rules so I don't know if this is allowed or not:
> Am I allowed to trade virtual ACNH items  that isn't worth real money(Examples: Villagers, NMTs, IGB, Etc) for TBT collectiables?



Yes! A lot of people sell ACNH items / NMT / IGB for TBT on here. You might have a harder time trading for collectibles outright, but you can earn the funds to buy them at least.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sheep Villager said:


> Yes! A lot of people sell ACNH items / NMT / IGB for TBT on here. You might have a harder time trading for collectibles outright, but you can earn the funds to buy them at least.


Yeah that would be a better idea


----------



## CarmelinaRN

Croconaw said:


> There should be an edit option at the bottom left corner of the post you’re trying to edit. Do you see that option? It’s the three dots.


I DO see it! I could have sworn that I looked there. Lol. You must have just put it there.  Thanks so much for your help. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## jadetine

Am I allowed to exchange digital art for Amiibo cards? Or advertise this in either my Amiibo Post Office thread or Museum Art thread?


----------



## Chris

jadetine said:


> Am I allowed to exchange digital art for Amiibo cards? Or advertise this in either my Amiibo Post Office thread or Museum Art thread?


Only card-for-card trades are allowed on TBT.


----------



## Croconaw

Are there any other known ways to earn seashells? I always thought it was increments of ten, but I’m seeing a few users with weird amounts of seashells. I have one, and another user has six. I don’t see any items in the shop for less than ten seashells so the weird amounts are confusing to see.


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> Are there any other known ways to earn seashells? I always thought it was increments of ten, but I’m seeing a few users with weird amounts of seashells. I have one, and another user has six. I don’t see any items in the shop for less than ten seashells so the weird amounts are confusing to see.


No, there are no other ways to earn seashells. Seashells are our welcome currency aimed at new users: they are intended to help brand new accounts unlock a couple of site features quickly or correct mistakes in their username without making a second account. The installment at the two-year mark is then intended to offer long-term users a chance to change their username without saving up 1,200 bells. Other items that could previously be bought with seashells at different price points became obsolete with the move to XenForo and are now no longer available.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Croconaw said:


> Are there any other known ways to earn seashells? I always thought it was increments of ten, but I’m seeing a few users with weird amounts of seashells. I have one, and another user has six. I don’t see any items in the shop for less than ten seashells so the weird amounts are confusing to see.


I'm assuming that other user has six because they could have bought two of those things that change the color of the title under your username those cost 2 seashells each and you get 10 seashells when you join so...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm assuming that other user has six because they could have bought two of those things that change the color of the title under your username those cost 2 seashells each and you get 10 seashells when you join so...


Correct! I thought the first one I chose was too bright of a green so I toned it down and bought it again.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Is Yule Log Collectiable tradeable?


----------



## Midoriya

BrokenSanity said:


> Is Yule Log Collectiable tradeable?



Yes, it is.  I sold mine in the past for 5,000 TBT.  Not sure how much it goes for now.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Ok let's see um how do I explain my question,
Yes I know trading TBT for items worth real money is _against _the TBT forums rules but am I allowed to trade virtual items that can be obtained from redeeming a promo code(the code come from a product worth real money) this virtual item is an added benefit for purchasing the product, the virtual item is valuable in-game but does NOT have cash value.
I really hope someone understands what I'm trying to say but If you still don't understand I'll give an example:
On Pokemon Sword/Shield you can obtain a mew from a Pokeball plus thing, the Pokeball plus is worth real money but mew is NOT, mew is valuable because of this. (this is just an example, I don't have a mew to trade)
Once again I hope this makes sense, thank you for answering my question!


----------



## Stil

BrokenSanity said:


> Ok let's see um how do I explain my question,
> Yes I know trading TBT for items worth real money is _against _the TBT forums rules but am I allowed to trade virtual items that can be obtained from redeeming a promo code(the code come from a product worth real money) this virtual item is an added benefit for purchasing the product, the virtual item is valuable in-game but does NOT have cash value.
> I really hope someone understands what I'm trying to say but If you still don't understand I'll give an example:
> On Pokemon Sword/Shield you can obtain a mew from a Pokeball plus thing, the Pokeball plus is worth real money but mew is NOT, mew is valuable because of this. (this is just an example, I don't have a mew to trade)
> Once again I hope this makes sense, thank you for answering my question!


As far as I know that should be fine. If it wasnt allowed, that would be like saying because your nintendo switch has value, nothing that you do inside of the games are allowed to be traded.

The mew should be legal to trade


----------



## Mr_Persona

Should I just get rid of the Valentine's Rose collectibles? They never appeared on my profile again which i thought they would every Valentines event.


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Should I just get rid of the Valentine's Rose collectibles? They never appeared on my profile again which i thought they would every Valentines event.


Valentine's Roses are not yet in bloom for 2022. Our 2022 arts & crafts event started before the roses typically come into season.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Chris said:


> Valentine's Roses are not yet in bloom for 2022. Our 2022 arts & crafts event started before the roses typically come into season.


oh i see


----------



## Sheep Villager

Is the Love reaction broken for anyone else right now or am I running in to a bug of some sort? The little icon is missing entirely on all posts even if I can react with it.


----------



## Croconaw

Sheep Villager said:


> Is the Love reaction broken for anyone else right now or am I running in to a bug of some sort? The little icon is missing entirely on all posts even if I can react with it.


It works for me. Are you not seeing a love react when you try to react to posts? Edit: I’m seeing them in posts.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Croconaw said:


> It works for me. Are you not seeing a love react when you try to react to posts? Edit: I’m seeing them in posts.









I can react but the emoji is on a permanent vacation across the whole site.


----------



## Croconaw

Sheep Villager said:


> I can react but the emoji is on a permanent vacation across the whole site.


That’s strange. It’s working for me. Did you try clearing your cache or restarting the device you’re using?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Croconaw said:


> That’s strange. It’s working for me. Did you try clearing your cache or restarting the device you’re using?



Cache clear worked! Not a bug, it was on my end then.


----------



## Croconaw

Is anyone else’s text box grayed out? I can’t use any of the custom texts unless I type them manually I guess? Like [ b ] [ / b ] for bold.

I had to attach a file for the picture because I can’t click the picture on the text box. How do I fix it? It’s like this even if I click preview and click out of it.

Edit: Never mind. I cleared my cache and it fixed itself. Just unsure why it happened in the first place, lol.


----------



## S.J.

Croconaw said:


> Is anyone else’s text box grayed out? I can’t use any of the custom texts unless I type them manually I guess? Like [ b ] [ / b ] for bold.
> 
> I had to attach a file for the picture because I can’t click the picture on the text box. How do I fix it? It’s like this even if I click preview and click out of it.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I cleared my cache and it fixed itself. Just unsure why it happened in the first place, lol.


Glad you managed to fix it!  I'm not sure if this was the issue, but possibly if it happens again, you can click on the three dots, then click on the "[ ]" symbol and it seems to toggle it on and off?

On





Off




 Hopefully that's all it was!


----------



## Croconaw

S.J. said:


> Glad you managed to fix it!  I'm not sure if this was the issue, but possibly if it happens again, you can click on the three dots, then click on the "[ ]" symbol and it seems to toggle it on and off?



Thanks! I think that was the issue. I can’t believe I managed to somehow hit that button.


----------



## BrokenSanity

If I start "following" someone on TBT will it send me emails of their activity or whatever? I'm asking because I do not want to receive emails...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BrokenSanity said:


> If I start "following" someone on TBT will it send me emails of their activity or whatever? I'm asking because I do not want to receive emails...


no, and even if it did you can easily opt out of emails through your account settings 

I'm kinda glad they don't do that bc I'm following like 60-something people and getting emails for all their activity would be awful lmaooo


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> If I start "following" someone on TBT will it send me emails of their activity or whatever? I'm asking because I do not want to receive emails...


I’ve never received emails of anyone’s activity, so I can confirm you won’t get any emails for following someone.


----------



## Midoriya

xSuperMario64x said:


> no, and even if it did you can easily opt out of emails through your account settings
> 
> I'm kinda glad they don't do that bc I'm following like 60-something people and getting emails for all their activity would be awful lmaooo



**starts getting e-mails for following 300+ people*

*ends up deleting my e-mail account and throwing all my devices out the window**


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Midoriya said:


> **starts getting e-mails for following 300+ people*
> 
> *ends up deleting my e-mail account and throwing all my devices out the window**


So this must be you throwing out one of your devices lol. Jokes aside, I honestly don't see the reasoning why getting email notifications of people's activity is necessary aside from maybe a PM conversation. Though if you remember Camp TBT where one clue involves turning on email notifications, that's needed.


----------



## BrokenSanity

BrokenSanity said:


> Ok let's see um how do I explain my question,
> Yes I know trading TBT for items worth real money is _against _the TBT forums rules but am I allowed to trade virtual items that can be obtained from redeeming a promo code(the code come from a product worth real money) this virtual item is an added benefit for purchasing the product, the virtual item is valuable in-game but does NOT have cash value.
> I really hope someone understands what I'm trying to say but If you still don't understand I'll give an example:
> On Pokemon Sword/Shield you can obtain a mew from a Pokeball plus thing, the Pokeball plus is worth real money but mew is NOT, mew is valuable because of this. (this is just an example, I don't have a mew to trade)
> Once again I hope this makes sense, thank you for answering my question!


My question already got answered by someone else but I just wanna put this here and see what a staff member tells me about this before I make that thread I was gonna make about selling(for TBT/collectiables) my virtual video game items(not worth cash value, just valuable in-game because of obtainment method) I got from redeeming  codes that came from a physical product worth real money.


----------



## Flicky

Is there a limit to the number of images we can have in a single post? Or a limit to the total sizes of the images combined?

I'm not looking to spam pictures or anything! I wanted to have a small image of each of my villagers, both past and present, on a single post on my island journal but I wasn't sure if it would work.


----------



## BrokenSanity

To contact the staff am I supposed to post a thread in the private "contact the staff" thread(and they will see it and get back to me?)  or would I PM a staff to speak to them, If the staff can do anything about this I'd like to discuss with them my problems I'm having with a user who is repeatedly sending me offensive PMs, I have *politely *asked them to *stop *multiple times only for the behavior to get worse and worse, I have pressed "ignore" and now I can no longer see content they post in public threads and such but they can keep sending me more extremely hurtful PMs. Can the staff please help me? Also should I leave negative feedback to them if I have never traded with them before(in animal crossing or done a TBT trade) with them before? It would be negative feedback for harassing me.


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> To contact the staff am I supposed to post a thread in the private "contact the staff" thread(and they will see it and get back to me?)  or would I PM a staff to speak to them


Yes, you should post a thread in the Contact the Staff forum if you need to contact the staff about something. They're able to see the all the threads in that forum and will reply to the thread when they're able to. Just to quote the description of the forum itself:


> If you need help or have a concern about another user, you can use this board to contact the staff privately. Please only use this form if you cannot post publicly in Bell Tree HQ about your issue.


----------



## BrokenSanity

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, you should post a thread in the Contact the Staff forum if you need to contact the staff about something. They're able to see the all the threads in that forum and will reply to the thread when they're able to. Just to quote the description of the forum itself:


Ok Thank you, I was just making sure, I will post there and hopefully they can help me.


----------



## Chris

Flicky said:


> Is there a limit to the number of images we can have in a single post? Or a limit to the total sizes of the images combined?
> 
> I'm not looking to spam pictures or anything! I wanted to have a small image of each of my villagers, both past and present, on a single post on my island journal but I wasn't sure if it would work.



The software will tell you if you have too many images.




BrokenSanity said:


> To contact the staff am I supposed to post a thread in the private "contact the staff" thread(and they will see it and get back to me?)  or would I PM a staff to speak to them, If the staff can do anything about this I'd like to discuss with them my problems I'm having with a user who is repeatedly sending me offensive PMs, I have *politely *asked them to *stop *multiple times only for the behavior to get worse and worse, I have pressed "ignore" and now I can no longer see content they post in public threads and such but they can keep sending me more extremely hurtful PMs. Can the staff please help me? Also should I leave negative feedback to them if I have never traded with them before(in animal crossing or done a TBT trade) with them before? It would be negative feedback for harassing me.



This specific issue has already been handled via CTS, but I wanted to clarify for everyone reading this:

*(1)* The feedback system is only for feedback concerning trades. It is not appropriate to use it to provide feedback on a member as a person or their behaviour on the forum.

*(2)* As a general rule, we discourage members from privately messaging staff regarding site issues. There are times when we will ask you to PM us if you've a specific concern, but in the majority of cases you should use Contact the Staff. The reasons for this are:


For accountability - it is better that we can see all of the staff-member correspondence on an issue. This ensures that all members are receiving consistent, fair, and polite responses. It also makes it easier for us to discuss your enquiry as a team and provides a reference point for us next time a similar concern arises. This is extremely valuable when training new moderators.


For speed - instead of needing to wait for a specific staff member to come online and reply to your PM, you will instead receive a response from whomever is available and confident in answering your question. If you message one of us directly then you could end up waiting several days or weeks for a reply depending on what is going on in our personal lives or if we are taking an unannounced break from moderation. Thus your enquiries are almost guaranteed to be handled more quickly if posted in CTS.


To take pressure off of staff as individuals - if someone comes to us directly with a problem then that puts us in a position where we feel obligated to personally respond to it. In addition to time constraints, we all have different strengths and weaknesses in the type of content we are comfortable dealing with. e.g. I'm not completely confident handling issues concerning art plagiarism, because while I draw I'm not _knowledgeable_ about the intricacies of art etiquette, and we have several professional artists and designers on our moderation team who are much better equipped to handle these types of problems than I am. Some people who have contacted us privately may know that we will invite another staff member into the conversation if we think that person can help you better, or simply direct you to Contact the Staff if we did not wish to handle your concern via PM for any reason.

*TL;DR* - unless you have a particular reason to message one of us directly, then we would encourage you to post in Contact the Staff. However, if your concern is about a staff member, e.g. let's say you have a problem with how *Mick* conducts himself as a moderator (for, oh I don't know, maybe still sporting his TBT Holiday Market aesthetic when it's almost March) then you would contact the site owner *Jeremy* directly. Who will then side with @Mick because he also has a Christmas avatar right now, what gives guys!?


----------



## Mick

I don't have a proper spring or valentine's avatar, Chris. I even changed my title from "festive" to "cold." 
If I just keep it long enough it'll be in season again. It's called long term planning.


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> I don't have a proper spring or valentine's avatar, Chris. I even changed my title from "festive" to "cold."
> If I just keep it long enough it'll be in season again. It's called long term planning.


You just don't like Love Day, 'fess it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Soon I'm going to make a thread about looking to make an art trade for collectiables(so to see if anyone wants me to draw them something for collectiable(s)) should I put this thread in the Museum Shop or the TBT Market Place? I just want to make sure I put it in the right place.


----------



## xara

BrokenSanity said:


> Soon I'm going to make a thread about looking to make an art trade for collectiables(so to see if anyone wants me to draw them something for collectiable(s)) should I put this thread in the Museum Shop or the TBT Market Place? I just want to make sure I put it in the right place.


i think the museum shop would be the best place for a thread like that.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

In the Amiibo post office trading rules thread, I'm a little confused by one of the rules.

"Real life money trades are not prohibited, but you are not allowed to advertise them. All negotiations and trading of this kind must stay in private messages."

I'm having a hard time understanding the wording, and haven't been here much in a few years. Does this mean these trades are allowed just only through private messages, or not allowed in general and will jeopardize your account?


----------



## Chris

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> In the Amiibo post office trading rules thread, I'm a little confused by one of the rules.
> 
> "Real life money trades are not prohibited, but you are not allowed to advertise them. All negotiations and trading of this kind must stay in private messages."
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding the wording, and haven't been here much in a few years. Does this mean these trades are allowed just only through private messages, or not allowed in general and will jeopardize your account?


It means that you need to be discrete about it. You cannot publicly mention or drop hints that you are interesting in buying/selling amiibo cards with real money in your posts, but it is okay to offer real money for a card via private message. 

What *would* violate the rules is if you were to offer someone forum currency or collectibles in exchange for an amiibo card or anything else with a real-world value. If we catch wind of anyone attempting to do this then that would result in a warning (and potential suspension) for violating our Prohibited Transactions rules.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Where do you go to view the blocked user list


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Where do you go to view the blocked user list


Click on your avatar in the menu bar and then select Ignored Users.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Chris said:


> Click on your avatar in the menu bar and then select Ignored Users.


Funny I don't see it. Probably because I'm on mobile. I'll stick with the link


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Funny I don't see it. Probably because I'm on mobile. I'll stick with the link


I'm on mobile as well. It's phrased as "Ignoring" rather than "Ignored Users", sorry!

Screenshot in the spoiler below shows how to get to that page in two screen taps. First tap is the yellow arrow, second tap is the red arrow.



Spoiler


----------



## Mr_Persona

Chris said:


> I'm on mobile as well. It's phrased as "Ignoring" rather than "Ignored Users", sorry!
> 
> Screenshot in the spoiler below shows how to get to that page in two screen taps. First tap is the yellow arrow, second tap is the red arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435281


Oh! Its ok,  I didn't noticed it. Plus I'm not wearing my glasses so my bad.


----------



## Lumos

[Deleted]


----------



## Miss Witch

Where would be the best place to post about a single HHP design? From what I can tell the correct place would be the journals (because it's screenshot-heavy) but I don't plan on sharing many of my HHP designs, just this one that I spent a lot more time on so I really want people to see it in particular. Just want to make sure I don't make a mistake! Thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

Miss Witch said:


> -snip-


I’d suggest posting it here. Is this what you’re looking for?






						Happy Home Paradise: Home Design Sharing Thread
					

I based this design on a couple designs that I made in HHD/NL, which were loosely based on areas in Dragon Age Inquisition. Even more loosely based this time. The area with the weapons is a training area and the pumpkin scarecrows are training dummies.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Miss Witch

Croconaw said:


> I’d suggest posting it here. Is this what you’re looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Home Paradise: Home Design Sharing Thread
> 
> 
> I based this design on a couple designs that I made in HHD/NL, which were loosely based on areas in Dragon Age Inquisition. Even more loosely based this time. The area with the weapons is a training area and the pumpkin scarecrows are training dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Yes this is the kind of thing I was looking for! Thank you


----------



## Midoriya

Miss Witch said:


> - snip -



I was going to say you can share it in the New Horizons screenshot thread as well, but I believe the thread Croconaw mentioned is better suited for what you're showing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

which member(s) of the staff designed the gradient feather collectibles? they're probably my favorite collectibles of all time, along with the balloons


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> which member(s) of the staff designed the gradient feather collectibles? they're probably my favorite collectibles of all time, along with the balloons


The original base feather was created by @Thunder, and the gradient colour variants were designed by @Laudine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> The original base feather was created by @Thunder, and the gradient colour variants were designed by @Laudine.


tell laudine that I appreciate her work so much 

(and ofc I appreciate all the work that all you staff members do every day!!)


----------



## Moonlight.

does anyone else have issues with using animated icons?  i have the avatar animation shop item and i've tried gifs of different sizes n' such but i always get an error message


----------



## xara

Zero. said:


> does anyone else have issues with using animated icons?  i have the avatar animation shop item and i've tried gifs of different sizes n' such but i always get an error message


i just changed my avatar to an animated one to test it out and didn’t experience any problems. i know you said you’ve tried different gif sizes, but are you sure the one/s you’re trying to upload are under 2 MB? they won’t upload if they aren’t. they also won’t upload if they have too many frames, so maybe removing a few from the gif you want to upload would help. 

also, make sure the animated avatar add-on is set to “active” in your inventory.


----------



## Zephon

What does NMT mean? 
I keep seeing it on the forum but I can't find out what it means.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Zephon said:


> What does NMT mean?
> I keep seeing it on the forum but I can't find out what it means.


Nook Miles Tickets! They're the tickets you can redeem with Nook Miles in New Horizons.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Zephon said:


> What does NMT mean?
> I keep seeing it on the forum but I can't find out what it means.


NMT stands for Nook Miles Ticket, an item in Animal Crossing: New Horizons that's used as an in-game currency by some players.


----------



## Zephon

Thank you Sheep villager and ~Kilza~. 
You two were most helpful.


----------



## allainah

When will the mothers day carnation not be in shop anymore?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ I assume it'll prob be in there for 2-3 days but I doubt it'll be much longer than that. couldn't tell ya exactly how long though.


----------



## allainah

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^ I assume it'll prob be in there for 2-3 days but I doubt it'll be much longer than that. couldn't tell ya exactly how long though.


ohh okay thanks! just needed to know if I should it buy now, sounds like yes c:


----------



## Chris

allainah said:


> When will the mothers day carnation not be in shop anymore?


This won't be announced. I'm not even trying to be vague - I don't know either. It'll be removed without warning so don't try to be creative with time stamps. Buy ASAP.


----------



## Beanz

im thinking of making a thread offering free sketches so i can practice with my drawing tablet, im basically asking for drawing suggestions that i _might _draw. should this go in the museum or museum shop? im asking because the museum shop is people paying other people to draw them something but im doing free skecthes so where should this go?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Beanz said:


> im thinking of making a thread offering free sketches so i can practice with my drawing tablet, im basically asking for drawing suggestions that i _might _draw. should this go in the museum or museum shop? im asking because the museum shop is people paying other people to draw them something but im doing free skecthes so where should this go?


I think it would be okay if you simply put it in The Museum. I've seen other people do that as well.


----------



## Beanz

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it would be okay if you simply put it in The Museum. I've seen other people do that as well.


okay thank you! going to be starting the thread later


----------



## Wickel

Why is it, when I upload a picture in a post, the posts puts them all in a row of "attachments"? I don't really know what it means and how to get rid of it. When I try to delete the attachments, it deletes the entire picture from my post. For example, this post in my island journal places all the villager pics at the bottom of the post and I really don't like it haha?
I don't understand why it does it there and not for any of my other posts. Can anyone explain to me what it is and how to get rid of it (yes I feel like a grandma using a computer hahaha).


----------



## Chris

Wickel said:


> Why is it, when I upload a picture in a post, the posts puts them all in a row of "attachments"? I don't really know what it means and how to get rid of it. When I try to delete the attachments, it deletes the entire picture from my post. For example, this post in my island journal places all the villager pics at the bottom of the post and I really don't like it haha?
> I don't understand why it does it there and not for any of my other posts. Can anyone explain to me what it is and how to get rid of it (yes I feel like a grandma using a computer hahaha).


The pictures that show up in attachments haven't yet been inserted into your post. You need to make sure to insert them into the body of your post itself if you don't want it to function as an attachment. Do this by clicking the "Insert" button on the image itself then selecting whether to insert it as a thumbnail or at full size.




 



As an example, I'm going to upload a third image here and not insert it. You'll see that the only image I haven't inserted into the post directly is now an attachment (say hi to Mrs Wiggler!).


----------



## Wickel

Chris said:


> The pictures that show up in attachments haven't yet been inserted into your post. You need to make sure to insert them into the body of your post itself if you don't want it to function as an attachment. Do this by clicking the "Insert" button on the image itself then selecting whether to insert it as a thumbnail or at full size.
> 
> View attachment 442500 View attachment 442501
> 
> As an example, I'm going to upload a third image here and not insert it. You'll see that the only image I haven't inserted into the post directly is now an attachment (say hi to Mrs Wiggler!).


Ah, thanks a lot! I see now what happened. It were only the images that I deleted, that stayed as an attachment in the post. I hadn't noticed it didn't attach the pics that _were_ in the post. I fixed it now, thanks for the help!

Edit: Mrs. Wiggler is adorable.


----------



## Mr_Persona

If i set it as "nobody" for the identity setting then what happens if i reveal it? Like what am i hiding?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mr_Persona said:


> If i set it as "nobody" for the identity setting then what happens if i reveal it? Like what am i hiding?


I'm confused, I see your profile either can't be viewed by anyone or only people who your following can see it if you allow everyone to see it again nothing happens, if it's set to only people who your following then you can restrict who sees it by only following certain people. You can also restrict it to only people logged in to their TBT account can view it and not random strangers looking at the site. I'm not sure if you can restrict your profile as far as literally nobody except you can see it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm confused, I see your profile either can't be viewed by anyone or only people who your following can see it if you allow everyone to see it again nothing happens, if it's set to only people who your following then you can restrict who sees it by only following certain people. You can also restrict it to only people logged in to their TBT account can view it and not random strangers looking at the site. I'm not sure if you can restrict your profile as far as literally nobody except you can see it.


what I'm saying is what does it do like what does it hide. Is it similar to hiding details on my profile page?
So does it hide my entire profile from anyone to view?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mr_Persona said:


> what I'm saying is what does it do like what does it hide. Is it similar to hiding details on my profile page?
> So does it hide my entire profile from anyone to view?


Oh sorry for the misunderstanding when you hide it then nobody except people your following can see your profile at all, when people you aren't following try to view it it says "oops this user limits members who may view their profile!"


----------



## Mr_Persona

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh sorry for the misunderstanding when you hide it then nobody except people your following can see your profile at all, when people you aren't following try to view it it says "oops this user limits members who may view their profile!"


ah okay now i know. It always sounded confusing because it sounds like the same thing as hiding profile details. Thanks!


----------



## Neb

For the past week or so I can no longer add photos or links on mobile. The icons are light brown and when I tap them nothing happens. Is there a way to reverse this?


----------



## Croconaw

Neb said:


> For the past week or so I can no longer add photos or links on mobile. The icons are light brown and when I tap them nothing happens. Is there a way to reverse this?


Did you make sure this was unclicked? You may have accidentally clicked this, which grays out everything. I know you said they’re brown and not grayed out, but this is the only thing I can think of. I’ve previously had this problem, and this is what fixed it for me.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Is it normal for the site to load so slow and sometimes crash?(not sure if that's the right word to use) But this pops up sometimes, and some text is missplaced as it loads the site. I did closed the browser(including whole app), and did signed out but this still happens. Its not too often this "page coulf not be loaded" that pops up. In general.




EDIT: seems like it stopped loading slow. But it might return like it did yesterday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Persona said:


> Is it normal for the site to load so slow and sometimes crash?(not sure if that's the right word to use) But this pops up sometimes, and some text is missplaced as it loads the site. I did closed the browser(including whole app), and did signed out but this still happens. Its not too often this "page coulf not be loaded" that pops up. In general.
> View attachment 443461
> 
> EDIT: seems like it stopped loading slow. But it might return like it did yesterday.


I've ben having this issue for the last hour or so as well. probably just a server problem.


----------



## Foreverfox

Do you still get the 10 seashells for your second anniversary? Mine was in the middle of May and I noticed that I didn’t get them, so I’m just curious.


----------



## Madeline63

Is there a quick method of being able to tell if I've already posted in a thread? (Like an icon or something)?


----------



## Chris

Madeline63 said:


> Is there a quick method of being able to tell if I've already posted in a thread? (Like an icon or something)?


If you have already posted in a thread then you will see a miniature version of your avatar next to the thread starter's when looking at the threads in any given board. This is visible on both mobile and desktop.

Here's an example of how it looks for me below. I've posted in The Signature Guide thread, but not in the FAQ, so I can see a smaller version of my avatar next to Kaiaa's but not next to Mairmalade's.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Are we still allowed to post in this thread?






						Show Off your Badges, which did you earn today? :) (Friendly Badge Guide included!)
					

I got the silver turnip badge today from phineas, still have a lot more badges to get though :(



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Croconaw

Why are some usernames light brown like in this picture and the rest are in black? The light brown usernames always have their profiles hidden, so I always assumed their accounts were disabled or something.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Croconaw said:


> Why are some usernames light brown like in this picture and the rest are in black? The light brown usernames always have their profiles hidden, so I always assumed their accounts were disabled or something.
> 
> View attachment 447734


I'm pretty sure it's because they got banned
but then again "CPUs" like Zipper and Gyroid have that brown link to their profiles...


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> Why are some usernames light brown like in this picture and the rest are in black? The light brown usernames always have their profiles hidden, so I always assumed their accounts were disabled or something.
> 
> View attachment 447734


The user hasn't confirmed their email address.



BrokenSanity said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because they got banned
> but then again "CPUs" like Zipper and Gyroid have that brown link to their profiles...


There are no visual indicators to differentiate between active and banned accounts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Are we still allowed to post in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Off your Badges, which did you earn today? :) (Friendly Badge Guide included!)
> 
> 
> I got the silver turnip badge today from phineas, still have a lot more badges to get though :(
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


idk why you wouldn't be allowed to lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk why you wouldn't be allowed to lol


Its because I get lots of warnings almost everytime I post in an old thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Its because I get lots of warnings almost everytime I post in an old thread.


well I could understand this if it's a thread in Brewsters or the Basement. if it's a thread on a singular specific game topic in the NL board I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## Roxxy

Is there any way of knowing how many glam feathers are in circulation? I guess I am just hoping my dream of owning one is possible? Or should I just be grateful and be happy with what I have (which I honestly am )


----------



## jadetine

Roxxy said:


> Is there any way of knowing how many glam feathers are in circulation? I guess I am just hoping my dream of owning one is possible? Or should I just be grateful and be happy with what I have (which I honestly am )


Clicking on the Glam Feather item page shows there are 30 in circulation:








						Glam Feather
					





					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Maybe there will be feathers offered in the upcoming Enchanted Forest event? Feathers and Mushrooms are found in a forest, right? hahahha.... (fingers crossed for you)


----------



## Roxxy

jadetine said:


> Clicking on the Glam Feather item page shows there are 30 in circulation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glam Feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there will be feathers offered in the upcoming Enchanted Forest event? Feathers and Mushrooms are found in a forest, right? hahahha.... (fingers crossed for you)


Omg, if you are right??  Mushrooms yes, feathers? Oh please I just need a glam feather


----------



## xSuperMario64x

jadetine said:


> Clicking on the Glam Feather item page shows there are 30 in circulation


also keep in mind that glam feathers which have been given out during events like the 12 Days of Christmas Raffle aren't counted in this total (the glam feather that S.J. has is from a raffle) so there's prob closer to 35 in circulation.


----------



## Roxxy

xSuperMario64x said:


> also keep in mind that glam feathers which have been given out during events like the 12 Days of Christmas Raffle aren't counted in this total (the glam feather that S.J. has is from a raffle) so there's prob closer to 35 in circulation.


Thanks  Still seems impossible atm as no one selling but maybe one day


----------



## Beanz

can anybody see my signature? it’s just a box outline right now on my side, the outline is also much larger than what i resized it to originally. i don’t know why it keeps doing this (sorry if this doesn’t fit here)


----------



## Croconaw

Beanz said:


> can anybody see my signature? it’s just a box outline right now on my side, the outline is also much larger than what i resized it to originally. i don’t know why it keeps doing this (sorry if this doesn’t fit here)


I can see it just fine. Did you clear your cache?


----------



## Beanz

Croconaw said:


> I can see it just fine. Did you clear your cache?


yes i did, that’s probably why.


----------



## Nenya

I have been unable to post any videos in the Screenshots and Video Capture Hub. Are there any instructions or hints I need to know? I am trying to post through my computer where I download all my AC photos and videos. I get that OOPS message. Thanks for any help...


----------



## Franny

Nenya said:


> I have been unable to post any videos in the Screenshots and Video Capture Hub. Are there any instructions or hints I need to know? I am trying to post through my computer where I download all my AC photos and videos. I get that OOPS message. Thanks for any help...


What's the oops message you're getting in particular? You may want to try uploading them externally and then linking them back on the forums


----------



## Nenya

Oops! We ran into some problems.
The uploaded file is too large for the server to process.

That's the message...even though I cut my video down to seven seconds to see if that would load, but no.



Franny said:


> You may want to try uploading them externally and then linking them back on the forums



I don't know what you mean by this-not exactly a techie...


----------



## Chris

Nenya said:


> I have been unable to post any videos in the Screenshots and Video Capture Hub. Are there any instructions or hints I need to know? I am trying to post through my computer where I download all my AC photos and videos. I get that OOPS message. Thanks for any help...


Upload any videos to sites such as Twitter, YouTube, etc then link them here on the forum.


----------



## Nenya

Chris said:


> Upload any videos to sites such as Twitter, YouTube, etc then link them here on the forum.



I have no social media accounts-no Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, etc. This should work off of the computer, as Justin says in the original post : "Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT." 

So is it a TBT issue, or is there something I need to do differently to get them from my computer, please?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Nenya said:


> I have no social media accounts-no Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, etc. This should work off of the computer, as Justin says in the original post : "Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT."
> 
> So is it a TBT issue, or is there something I need to do differently to get them from my computer, please?


I believe its a 2MB size limit? You can downscale photos to fit the correct size! I do that alot for big photos that wont work. All videos are most likely too big a file so like others have said you should find a way to upload them somewhere else instead of directly on TBT!


----------



## Mick

Nenya said:


> I have no social media accounts-no Twitter, YouTube, Facebook, etc. This should work off of the computer, as Justin says in the original post : "Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT."
> 
> So is it a TBT issue, or is there something I need to do differently to get them from my computer, please?



The method you mentioned is meant to help you get images off your Switch. As it says, you can upload these images to TBT directly. This will not work for _videos_ retrieved this way, though.

TBT is not broken, there is simply a hard limit on file size which is around 2MB (which I can pretty safely assume was set to prevent the storage needs for the website growing out of hand). The 30 second clips you get directly from your Switch are roughly ten times this size limit. If you want to share those here, you will unfortunately need to find a way to upload them elsewhere.


----------



## Belle T

If you're not willing to set up a Twitter or YouTube account, then Imgur is a great alternative and no account is required to use it.

Videos are a bit problematic, because even short videos are still fairly large.  So unless you plan on shrinking the video's resolution down to an illegible size, I don't think you're going to have much luck uploading them directly to Bell Tree.


----------



## BrokenSanity

@Nenya 
if you are using a computer device that has USB ports to upload them and you own a spare USB cord you can use that to upload videos and photos to TBT
I think any USB cord will work as long as it can fit
plug the larger part of the cord into your computer and the smaller part of the cord into the switch charging cable port at the bottom of the switch
make sure you aren't running any software in the background on your switch 
> Go to switch system settings
> Go to data management 
> Go to Manage Screenshots and Videos
> Go to Copy to a Computer Via USB Connection
> if it's linked to your computer successfully your videos and screenshots should now appear in your files under a new switch album thing that appeared, this is how I upload my screenshots to TBT


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve had no problem uploading videos to this site using Imgur. The two I’ve uploaded were less than 15 seconds, though.


----------



## Belle T

Croconaw said:


> I’ve had no problem uploading videos to this site using Imgur. The two I’ve uploaded were less than 15 seconds, though.


For the sake of clarity (since Nenya mentioned not fully understanding all the concepts), that is embedding, not uploading.  Embedding videos from Imgur is a non-issue for Bell Tree and presumably most forums provided they've been updated to meet modern standards, but uploading video files directly onto the server is another issue entirely.


----------



## Foreverfox

Can the August birthstone be added to the shop? It wasn't added by the date I needed last year and I'm really hoping to catch it this year. Thanks!


----------



## Oblivia

Foreverfox said:


> Can the August birthstone be added to the shop? It wasn't added by the date I needed last year and I'm really hoping to catch it this year. Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Foreverfox

Oblivia said:


> Done!


Awesome, thank you so much!  *sets alarm to buy birthstone 8/8*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> Awesome, thank you so much!  *sets alarm to buy birthstone 8/8*


is that your son's birthday?


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> is that your son's birthday?


Yep! I'm going to buy it at his birth time, 10:22am!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> Yep! I'm going to buy it at his birth time, 10:22am!


tell him I said happy early birthday!! that's so sweet of you


----------



## Roxxy

Foreverfox said:


> Yep! I'm going to buy it at his birth time, 10:22am!


You are an amazing mum  milestones are so special. Hope you have a fab day with your gorgeous son


----------



## zarf

The fair is gonna be my first time joining an event on the forums and I'm super excited. I have no idea what to expect! And maybe it's too early to ask but I have these 2 things I really wanna know!!

1. Do I need to be in the discord to participate?
2. What kind of events will there be? I MEAN I don't want to be spoiled but just curious to know if there's things I need to prepare (Like will events be in game? Will it require drawing or other skills? Super curious!!)


----------



## LadyDestani

zarf said:


> The fair is gonna be my first time joining an event on the forums and I'm super excited. I have no idea what to expect! And maybe it's too early to ask but I have these 2 things I really wanna know!!
> 
> 1. Do I need to be in the discord to participate?
> 2. What kind of events will there be? I MEAN I don't want to be spoiled but just curious to know if there's things I need to prepare (Like will events be in game? Will it require drawing or other skills? Super curious!!)


They never share the details until the event launches, but there should be a wide variety of activities to participate in. Some may require the game. Some may be arts, crafts, or writing related. Some may be trivia or puzzles. This is all just speculation, but these are common types of events.

You might need Discord for certain events, but not all. I think I've seen trivia events handled through Discord.

If you want to see a sample of what's been done in the past, you can check out the 2020 Bell Tree Fair thread.


----------



## zarf

LadyDestani said:


> They never share the details until the event launches, but there should be a wide variety of activities to participate in. Some may require the game. Some may be arts, crafts, or writing related. Some may be trivia or puzzles. This is all just speculation, but these are common types of events.
> 
> You might need Discord for certain events, but not all. I think I've seen trivia events handled through Discord.
> 
> If you want to see a sample of what's been done in the past, you can check out the 2020 Bell Tree Fair thread.
> 2020 Bell Tree Fair Closing Ceremony


Thank you for replying!! Glad to know I'm not the only one in the dark. I think your link might be broken but I managed to find the post through search, got a better idea of how it'll go now!

I have one more question tho if you don't mind. I read something about a fair shop. Just wondering do you know if we should be saving bells for it? I also saw the mention of tickets so I'm wondering if the shop uses a special currency instead.


----------



## Oblivia

zarf said:


> Thank you for replying!! Glad to know I'm not the only one in the dark. I think your link might be broken but I managed to find the post through search, got a better idea of how it'll go now!
> 
> I have one more question tho if you don't mind. I read something about a fair shop. Just wondering do you know if we should be saving bells for it? I also saw the mention of tickets so I'm wondering if the shop uses a special currency instead.


Saving bells won't be necessary.


----------



## zarf

Oblivia said:


> Saving bells won't be necessary.


Ok phew lol I just had to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## LadyDestani

zarf said:


> Thank you for replying!! Glad to know I'm not the only one in the dark. I think your link might be broken but I managed to find the post through search, got a better idea of how it'll go now!
> 
> I have one more question tho if you don't mind. I read something about a fair shop. Just wondering do you know if we should be saving bells for it? I also saw the mention of tickets so I'm wondering if the shop uses a special currency instead.


Sorry about the link. I was having trouble getting it to work on my phone for some reason. I've just removed it from my original post. And looks like you got your answer to the other question.

It's going to be a fun time! Just try not to get stressed about it. The first few days or so can feel overwhelming with all the different events starting, but they usually stagger the end dates so there's plenty of time to get everything done if you plan accordingly.


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Yep! I'm going to buy it at his birth time, 10:22am!


Correctly dated/timed birthstone purchased. Next up, my September birthstone!


----------



## xlisapisa

is the 10 seashells for 2 yr anniversary still a thing? i just noticed i did not recieve any back in May.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

xlisapisa said:


> is the 10 seashells for 2 yr anniversary still a thing? i just noticed i did not recieve any back in May.


just came here to ask this too! my anniversary was yesterday and i didnt get 10 seashells?


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Do you still get the 10 seashells for your second anniversary? Mine was in the middle of May and I noticed that I didn’t get them, so I’m just curious.





xlisapisa said:


> is the 10 seashells for 2 yr anniversary still a thing? i just noticed i did not recieve any back in May.





princess.looking.for.frog said:


> just came here to ask this too! my anniversary was yesterday and i didnt get 10 seashells?


I asked this a while ago too!


----------



## Beanz

would it be okay if i mention my instagram username on my art thread or would that violate the no advertising rule?


----------



## *_Mysti_*

Prof Gallows said:


> Due to some confusion in Ask the Staff we're making a thread dedicated to site related questions. This would involve things like signature guidelines, shop restocks, future updates, or any *TBT* related questions.
> 
> 
> *Useful Links:*​
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> Guides on signature rules
> Guide to TBT Bells and how to use them
> 
> 
> 
> And the purpose of this thread is to ask questions about the site. Staff or members can answer these questions *if they know they answer* to it. Leave any silly or personal questions in Ask the Staff





Prof Gallows said:


> Due to some confusion in Ask the Staff we're making a thread dedicated to site related questions. This would involve things like signature guidelines, shop restocks, future updates, or any *TBT* related questions.
> 
> 
> *Useful Links:*​
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions
> Guides on signature rules
> Guide to TBT Bells and how to use them
> 
> 
> 
> And the purpose of this thread is to ask questions about the site. Staff or members can answer these questions *if they know they answer* to it. Leave any silly or personal questions in Ask the Staff


I’m kind of new to the bell tree forums and I don’t know how to use it, is there some kind of guide or tutorial to help me understand how to use the bell tree forums? Also what even is TBT?


----------



## Midoriya

*_Mysti_* said:


> I’m kind of new to the bell tree forums and I don’t know how to use it, is there some kind of guide or tutorial to help me understand how to use the bell tree forums? Also what even is TBT?



There's no official guide that will tell you everything, but I do recommend checking out this thread.  It's very helpful.






						Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree
					

Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree answers written by Justin, Prof Gallows, Chris, Mairmalade, Oblivia, Jeremy, and Jas0n  Below you'll find answers to commonly asked questions about The Bell Tree. You'll also find some useful threads located at the bottom of this post.  1. How Do I...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




As for your second question, TBT is a forum for Animal Crossing players.  If you're asking what the currency TBT is, it's the site's currency that you earn from posting, and can be used in the shop or TBT Marketplace to purchase collectibles, in the Museum to purchase art, and in other instances as well.

I hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## Bluelady

My apologies if this is a dumb question, when is a thread considered old? In another site that I sometimes visit two weeks is the cut off date. But that seems too soon, imo. What about here?


----------



## Croconaw

Bluelady said:


> -snip-


There’s really no rule against bumping older threads so long as the topic is still/can still be considered relevant today. For example, you might not want to bump a thread of a person looking for Wild World friend codes from over ten years ago, but a topic over in Brewster’s Cafe would be considered okay.


----------



## Bluelady

Croconaw said:


> There’s really no rule against bumping older threads so long as the topic is still/can still be considered relevant today. For example, you might not want to bump a thread of a person looking for Wild World friend codes from over ten years ago, but a topic over in Brewster’s Cafe would be considered okay.


I see. That makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## PeachyWolf27

Where do I redeem code for completing forest maze thing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

PeachyWolf27 said:


> Where do I redeem code for completing forest maze thing?


click on the little bell bag icon in the top right, click on your ticket amount, and the click "redeem" and enter the code there


----------



## PeachyWolf27

xSuperMario64x said:


> click on the little bell bag icon in the top right, click on your ticket amount, and the click "redeem" and enter the code there


Tyy!! I found it


----------



## Mr_Persona

how come i'm getting emails from tbt about a new conversation reply so late? I get them at least 5 min late. Like I don't get them right away, back then i would get them so quickly.


----------



## Mutti

Mr_Persona said:


> how come i'm getting emails from tbt about a new conversation reply so late? I get them at least 5 min late. Like I don't get them right away, back then i would get them so quickly.


Could it be a delay between your email account server and tbt since they are normally automated emails sent.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Mutti said:


> Could it be a delay between your email account server and tbt since they are normally automated emails sent.


sad. Guess slow server with gmail then


----------



## Mutti

Mr_Persona said:


> sad. Guess slow server with gmail then


Just a guess but as the tbt email would be a computer generated auto system, it most likely is the interaction between the two accounts


----------



## Mr_Persona

is rebel gnome tradable?


----------



## xara

Mr_Persona said:


> is rebel gnome tradable?


yes.


----------



## ethnicbraat

Can someone please tell me how I can get tbt on here ?

I’m new on here if you can explain to me anything is appreciated  <33


----------



## themysterybidder

Is it OK to have 2 active threads in the Nook's Cranny section: such as a giveaway and a shop?  Thanks.


----------



## Bluelady

ethnicbraat said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can get tbt on here ?
> 
> I’m new on here if you can explain to me anything is appreciated  <33


You probably figured it out by now, but here is a link just in case. LINK



themysterybidder said:


> Is it OK to have 2 active threads in the Nook's Cranny section: such as a giveaway and a shop?  Thanks.


Yes, you can. In the past, I’ve seen people have several threads for shops because the quantity of services or items offered were too much to manage on one thread.


----------



## Beanz

i want to make a thread asking recommendations for paint markers, would that be fine? if it’s okay then in which section would that be appropriate to post in? i was thinking about posting in the museum but that’s kind of only for displaying artwork.


----------



## griefseed

is it possible for people to sell forum bells for in game bells?


----------



## Croconaw

griefseed said:


> is it possible for people to sell forum bells for in game bells?


Yes. People do this all the time. I will assume you’re talking about New Horizons, in which case you’d post in that section.






						Nook's Cranny
					

Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Horizons items.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## smug villager

What is the point of the ABD for your tbt?


----------



## ~Kilza~

smug villager said:


> What is the point of the ABD for your tbt?


To hide it from public view, basically. You used to be able to collect interest on it a long time ago, but that feature was removed after people abused it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

smug villager said:


> What is the point of the ABD for your tbt?


Personally I use it to either separate TBT(like so I can put an amount in the ABD so I can remember I owe someone it later) or I use it for budgeting


----------



## smug villager

Sorry, one more question. I think I am interested in the collectible trading market these days. But how does it work? Do I need to have the collectibles not displayed, or are there any other things I need to be aware of? I'd hate to make a mistake and mess it up for someone.


----------



## LadyDestani

smug villager said:


> Sorry, one more question. I think I am interested in the collectible trading market these days. But how does it work? Do I need to have the collectibles not displayed, or are there any other things I need to be aware of? I'd hate to make a mistake and mess it up for someone.


Ah, the slippery slope of collectibles. The good news is you can't really mess anything up for anyone unless you don't deliver what you promised.

However, there are a couple of things to be aware of:

- There are some unique or untradeable collectibles. If you don't have a link to gift the collectible in your inventory, then you can't trade or sell it. Unique collectibles mean nobody can own more than one at a time and this should be noted on the page when you click on the collectible icon.

- Collectibles are arranged in date/time order with the oldest collectibles appearing on the bottom right and the newest on the top left. There is no way to manually arrange collectibles, so people will look for certain timestamps to get the lineups they want. If you are selling/trading, you can either copy the timestamp from your inventory so potential buyers are aware of it or let others view it in your inventory by keeping it unhidden.

- You can sell/trade collectibles that are active or inactive, hidden or unhidden. If you don't want the collectible to be displayed in your sidebar but want to let others look at the timestamp, you can set it to inactive and unhidden.

- Some people like messages on their collectibles, so it's common courtesy to ask before sending the collectible to them. When you are in the process of transferring the collectible to them, there is a place to enter a note. This note will show up on the collectible when the new owner receives it and can be viewed by hovering over the collectible or clicking on it in their inventory.

Those are the main points I can think of off the top of my head. Good luck trading!

Edited to add the part about messages.


----------



## vixened

are we allowed to mention other social media?


----------



## Croconaw

vixened said:


> are we allowed to mention other social media?


I’ve seen people link their Insta’s in their signature or profile.


----------



## S.J.

vixened said:


> are we allowed to mention other social media?



I know Croc already answered, but I thought I'd share what is says in "The Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines" thread under "Post Quality" in case it helps! 



> The following types of content fall under post quality violation and may be removed or moved to The Basement at a moderator's discretion alongside a warning or suspension:
> 
> Threads and posts created solely to advertise your blog, forum, Discord server, Tumblr, YouTube, website, shop, contest/entry, etc.. Instead, use your signature to share these websites, but be sure to follow the signature rules.


----------



## Beanz

would it be okay to post a video of a speedpaint i did in my art thread in the museum? or would that violate the rule about not making posts just to advertise? i want to show the finished drawing and the speed paint.


----------



## oath2order

Where would a thread for me asking to catalog items in NH go? The Airport or Nook's Cranny?


----------



## BrokenSanity

oath2order said:


> Where would a thread for me asking to catalog items in NH go? The Airport or Nook's Cranny?


People put those in Nook's Cranny because it's a transaction
the airport is for inviting people over


----------



## oath2order

BrokenSanity said:


> People put those in Nook's Cranny because it's a transaction
> the airport is for inviting people over


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## vixened

is cursing allowed? just curious


----------



## Chris

vixened said:


> is cursing allowed? just curious


It depends on the context.

Excessive bad language, to the point the user's overall tone is coming off needlessly aggressive, can incur a warning for Overly Negative, Toxic, or Inflammatory Behaviour.
Cursing aimed at another person would break our Rules and Guidelines regarding Respecting Others.
Words you have attempted to censor yourself, leaving one or more letters visible or replacing letters with other symbols, would be warned for Censor Bypassing. If you're going to curse, it is better to type the word out in full and if it isn't allowed the censor will kick in and catch it for you.
The occasional curse word not aimed at another person, fully censored by our swear filter, is fine.


----------



## zissou

Sorry if this question has been asked before -- are we allowed to use Island Journals for non-NH villages? It's under the New Horizons category but I wanted to make a journal for my GameCube AC town. Thank you!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

zissou said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before -- are we allowed to use Island Journals for non-NH villages? It's under the New Horizons category but I wanted to make a journal for my GameCube AC town. Thank you!!


I think for that case you would be fine just making a thread in the AC:GCN board to use as a blog, since that board doesn't get much attention anyways.



idk if I've asked this before and I apologize if this kinda question isn't allowed, but whatever happened to Bobo? I remember they were picked to become part of the TBT Staff and then they just disappeared and they're not listed as a staff member anymore. I'm just curious.

it also seems like their account doesn't exist anymore so I almost feel like I hallucinated the whole thing lol


----------



## Chris

zissou said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before -- are we allowed to use Island Journals for non-NH villages? It's under the New Horizons category but I wanted to make a journal for my GameCube AC town. Thank you!!


I'll discuss this with the team and then get back to you on this one. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> idk if I've asked this before and I apologize if this kinda question isn't allowed, but whatever happened to Bobo? I remember they were picked to become part of the TBT Staff and then they just disappeared and they're not listed as a staff member anymore. I'm just curious.
> 
> it also seems like their account doesn't exist anymore so I almost feel like I hallucinated the whole thing lol


We announced that Bobo was stepping down from the team in our June 20th 2021 Bell Tree Direct. He still comes online now and then to trade and participate in our events as a regular member.


----------



## cherrytheone

How do you type the spoiler command? I want to know how to show pictures without the file being too big.


----------



## Oblivia

cherrytheone said:


> How do you type the spoiler command? I want to know how to show pictures without the file being too big.



[spoiler]text or photo goes here[/spoiler]


----------



## ~Kilza~

cherrytheone said:


> How do you type the spoiler command? I want to know how to show pictures without the file being too big.


[spoiler]Like this[/spoiler]

Removing the plain tags, it turns into:


Spoiler



Like this



Alternatively, if you're using the editor, you can insert a spoiler by clicking the 3 dots then the eye icon, shown here:


----------



## cherrytheone

Spoiler: Spoiler



thanks 


Do you happen to know what is the limit for file size on photos?


----------



## S.J.

cherrytheone said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know what is the limit for file size on photos?


I remember this has come up previously (quoted below)! 



Mick said:


> there is simply a hard limit on file size which is around 2MB (which I can pretty safely assume was set to prevent the storage needs for the website growing out of hand). The 30 second clips you get directly from your Switch are roughly ten times this size limit. If you want to share those here, you will unfortunately need to find a way to upload them elsewhere.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just want to make absolutely sure I'm understanding how my collectibles inventory screen works. Checking that little box next to the word "discard" doesn't actually discard them, correct? It will allow me to make multiple collectibles display or not display with one command, right? Because I'd been going through and changing them individually, with the page reloading every time, but if I can do multiple collectibles at once, that makes it much more appealing to change my lineup more often.

I just don't want to accidentally delete all of my favorite collectibles in one fell swoop because I didn't understand how the inventory screen works. ^o^;>

And if I were to somehow accidentally delete a collectible that I didn't mean to, would there be some way to get it back? Or is it just gone forever?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

cherrytheone said:


> Do you happen to know what is the limit for file size on photos?


if you use an external image host like Imgur or ImgBB there is no limit, but yeah if you're directly uploading an image to the forum using the forum's uploader the limit is like 2MB.



kiwikenobi said:


> Just want to make absolutely sure I'm understanding how my collectibles inventory screen works. Checking that little box next to the word "discard" doesn't actually discard them, correct? It will allow me to make multiple collectibles display or not display with one command, right? Because I'd been going through and changing them individually, with the page reloading every time, but if I can do multiple collectibles at once, that makes it much more appealing to change my lineup more often.
> 
> I just don't want to accidentally delete all of my favorite collectibles in one fell swoop because I didn't understand how the inventory screen works. ^o^;>
> 
> And if I were to somehow accidentally delete a collectible that I didn't mean to, would there be some way to get it back? Or is it just gone forever?


yeah clicking the little checkbox will allow you select that collectible, so you can select multiple and activate/deactivate/hide/etc all of the selected ones at the same time.


Spoiler: like this











also I've always wondered that myself, luckily if you try to discard a collectible there will be a pop-up that says "are you sure you want to discard this?" and then you have the option of saying no. but in the case of like actually accidentally deleting a collectible, I'm not sure how that would be handled. I assume it hasn't actually happened to anyone here, at least not recently.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xSuperMario64x Thank you! I was always so afraid to try just clicking things on the inventory screen without knowing what they would do. Experimenting with my lineup is so much easier than I thought!


----------



## themysterybidder

Does anyone have any problems gaining TBT bells recently?  I write a entry for my journal each day, however, for some entries I am not receiving any bells! Has anyone else been experiencing this in the past few days? I've tried logging out and back in, but no luck.  I also had a look in the transaction page to see if they were appearing, however, only some of my journal entries are visible there, not all of them.
Thanks!


----------



## Chris

themysterybidder said:


> Does anyone have any problems gaining TBT bells recently? I write a entry for my journal each day, however, for some entries I am not receiving any bells! Has anyone else been experiencing this in the past few days? I've tried logging out and back in, but no luck. I also had a look in the transaction page to see if they were appearing, however, only some of my journal entries are visible there, not all of them.
> 
> Thanks!


Bells work differently in the Island Journal sub-board. Instead of receiving bells for every post, you only receive them for your first post of the day.


----------



## themysterybidder

Chris said:


> Bells work differently in the Island Journal sub-board. Instead of receiving bells for every post, you only receive them for your first post of the day.


Ah, thank you for that information!


----------



## The retro leafeon

I made a post in the wrong forum (havent been active in like 1 and a half years so i forgot how this all works) how do i delete or move it


----------



## Croconaw

The retro leafeon said:


> I made a post in the wrong forum (havent been active in like 1 and a half years so i forgot how this all works) how do i delete or move it


Report it and a staff member will move it. You can’t move or delete your own threads.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Sorry if I sound dumb. But how did I get the Christmas Egg collectible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Persona said:


> Sorry if I sound dumb. But how did I get the Christmas Egg collectible?


people who bought a December 25th raffle ticket had it turned into Oblivia's Christmas Egg the next day I believe! 

I dare not call it an ugly egg bc it is _absolutely_ beautiful


----------

